# Victoria State Sponsorship



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Has anyone received Victorian Sponsorship decision recently? I have applied in December and its been more than 15 weeks, but still no clue about the decision...any December applicants for VSS out there still awaiting decision????


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

maverick27 said:


> Has anyone received Victorian Sponsorship decision recently? I have applied in December and its been more than 15 weeks, but still no clue about the decision...any December applicants for VSS out there still awaiting decision????


Has anyone received Victoria Sponsorship recently?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I applied in Dec - I received rejection in around Feb I guess!


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

I just got a sposorship and an invitation to apply) I applied in mid-March, so only one month... Wasn't expecting to hear back from them for months!


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

superm said:


> I applied in Dec - I received rejection in around Feb I guess!


Hi there..just a quick query. Do they provide the reason for refusal? If so, would you like to share what was the reason provided?
Also, I see you have applied for 189. Isn't 189 an independent visa and one that doesn't need a state sponsorship??
Regards,
Amit


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> I just got a sposorship and an invitation to apply) I applied in mid-March, so only one month... Wasn't expecting to hear back from them for months!


Congrats mate..the only rejections I have heard are for ICT professionals


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

amitgupte said:


> Congrats mate..the only rejections I have heard are for ICT professionals


Thanks! I hoppe the whole visa process will be straightforward from this point on... As for the processing time I have prepared something like an "application summary" adressing all the possible issues, showing research done on state, some job ads, etc. Maybe that speed up the process?


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Thanks! I hoppe the whole visa process will be straightforward from this point on... As for the processing time I have prepared something like an "application summary" adressing all the possible issues, showing research done on state, some job ads, etc. Maybe that speed up the process?


Yeah..I guess there should not be any difficulties from here on. Did you attach this as an additional document when you applied for SS? 

Regards,
Amit


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

maverick27 said:


> Has anyone received Victorian Sponsorship decision recently? I have applied in December and its been more than 15 weeks, but still no clue about the decision...any December applicants for VSS out there still awaiting decision????


HI Maverick,
Did you try to check with the department regarding this?


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

amitgupte said:


> HI Maverick,
> Did you try to check with the department regarding this?


Yes mate...got a standard response from them...

"Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination. 

The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for the occupation of 261314 Software Tester, and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the sponsorship application. 

We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible. "


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

maverick27 said:


> Yes mate...got a standard response from them...
> 
> "Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the standard bureaucratic response. I tried checking on some other forums and the answer i got was that the group 2613 has too many applicants. May be thats the reason for delay.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

amitgupte said:


> Yeah..I guess there should not be any difficulties from here on. Did you attach this as an additional document when you applied for SS?
> 
> Regards,
> Amit


Yes, I had a short consultation with an agent (except for that I did everything on my own) and he advised me what documents to submit. So in the end i included:
- reference letters from 2 employments (same as I used for skills assessment)
- the application summary with summary of my experience, qualifications, estimation of available funds and a commitment letter (summary of possible institutes that i can work in, some job adverts)
- all my degree certificates
Also, I prepared my CV based on current Victorian biotechnology industry skills review by The Allen Consulting Group - I tried to fit my experience to what they need as good as possible. My CV had 4 pages and I have only 2 years of experience


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Please Advise ?*



JoannaAch said:


> Thanks! I hoppe the whole visa process will be straightforward from this point on... As for the processing time I have prepared something like an "application summary" adressing all the possible issues, showing research done on state, some job ads, etc. Maybe that speed up the process?


Thats great.. Can you please forward me copy of Application Summary on viralsagar20at gmail dot com and have submiited this application summary while applying for assessment or EOI or both ??


----------



## melbourne2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

hi, just wanna to ask your view in answering question 6 and7 in Vic state sponsorship application in regards to migrating family members.
Q7 If you have dependants, will they be immigrating with you? *

My partner and son have had PR already and will not included in my application. Should I answer Yes or No?


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

*Quick Query*



maverick27 said:


> Yes mate...got a standard response from them...
> 
> "Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.
> 
> ...


HI Maverick...just a quick query. You mentioned you would be taking your family along with you. Does your spouse need to appear for IELTS if you are not claiming points for partner's skills?


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes mate...spouse has to score minimum of 4.5 in IELTS even if you are not claiming for partner skills..every dependent above 18 years of age should prove that they have functional english capability...

I have attached the English Requirements file. Refer to this file as you can provide other evidence as well..


----------



## MechIndia (Mar 7, 2013)

amitgupte said:


> HI Maverick...just a quick query. You mentioned you would be taking your family along with you. Does your spouse need to appear for IELTS if you are not claiming points for partner's skills?


But if you think other adult members cannot get the requisite ielts scores, then you can pay $4250 per head, as II instalment of Visa. This fees is for the Aus Govt to train them on functional English, once you are there.

You may read about it on DIAC site.


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

MechIndia said:


> But if you think other adult members cannot get the requisite ielts scores, then you can pay $4250 per head, as II instalment of Visa. This fees is for the Aus Govt to train them on functional English, once you are there.
> 
> You may read about it on DIAC site.


Just a clarification here. If your spouse can prove that she has studied in an English medium school, IELTS is not required. I confirmed this with a few guys who already have got their PR. School/college certificates help in this case.


----------



## melbourne2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

i applied yesterday and got approval just 5min ago, can't believed it's so quick


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

melbourne2012 said:


> i applied yesterday and got approval just 5min ago, can't believed it's so quick


You mean Vic SS?


----------



## melbourne2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mroks said:


> You mean Vic SS?


yes


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

melbourne2012 said:


> yes


can i know ur occupation, IELTS score, years of experience? seems these are the factors deciding the outcome.


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

melbourne2012 said:


> yes


How much experience and points you have?

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## melbourne2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

ankurk said:


> How much experience and points you have?
> 
> Thanks
> Ankur


i only have 55 points, thus i need another 5ponints from SS


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

> i only have 55 points, thus i need another 5ponints from SS


Do you need a job offer to apply for a SS in VIC?

I finished my PhD in QLD. I cant apply for QLD SS because I have Australian scholarship. I applied for VIC SS, I got a response from them that my application was unsuccessful because of no job offer in VIC? 

I am struggling. Please give me some advice my friends!

My details:
Geologist: 2005 assessed
IELTS: 7 (L6,R6.5,W7,S8)
Total points:55


----------



## melbourne2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

no, i don't have any offer. sorry i don't know why they declined you, hope someone else in the forum can help you to answer it. 


hunganh07 said:


> Do you need a job offer to apply for a SS in VIC?
> 
> I finished my PhD in QLD. I cant apply for QLD SS because I have Australian scholarship. I applied for VIC SS, I got a response from them that my application was unsuccessful because of no job offer in VIC?
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

Received victoria state approval for software tester code. The process Took a little over4 months. Hopeful that will get the pr now.


----------



## MechIndia (Mar 7, 2013)

melbourne2012 said:


> no, i don't have any offer. sorry i don't know why they declined you, hope someone else in the forum can help you to answer it.


Mel2012,

Kindly share your occupation / code.
Did you say yes to Regional Vic?
Pls do reply.


I am in high demand occupation but .....


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

pinkray said:


> Received victoria state approval for software tester code. The process Took a little over4 months. Hopeful that will get the pr now.


Congrats for the +ve Vic SS. Can I know your years of experience and IELTS score?


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

hunganh07 said:


> Do you need a job offer to apply for a SS in VIC?
> 
> I finished my PhD in QLD. I cant apply for QLD SS because I have Australian scholarship. I applied for VIC SS, I got a response from them that my application was unsuccessful because of no job offer in VIC?
> 
> ...


Victoria needs a job offer if you are applying from any other state in Australia. Job offer is not mandatory if you are applying from any other country. Reason being that as part of state sponsorship, applicant is required to stay in the state for 2 yrs. But this is not a legal requirement, just a moral obligation. So, applicant tend to apply for SS and stay in different state after approval. Hence, Victoria has this requirement to filter such candidates. Hope it clarifies your question.


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Congrats for the +ve Vic SS. Can I know your years of experience and IELTS score?


Hi Mroks,
my work ex is 8+ years in testing and ielts is 8.5 overall.
You applying for vic too?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

pinkray said:


> Hi Mroks,
> my work ex is 8+ years in testing and ielts is 8.5 overall.
> You applying for vic too?


Thanks, I have applied for Vic SS on 9th Mar (ack - 12th Mar) and currently going through long wait period. From the forum I came across to know that those who have received Vic SS positive have excellent scores in IELTS.


----------



## melbourne2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

MechIndia said:


> Mel2012,
> 
> Kindly share your occupation / code.
> Did you say yes to Regional Vic?
> ...


i chose melbourne city, my occupation is other spatial scientist


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Congrats for the +ve Vic SS. Can I know your years of experience and IELTS score?


Hi Mroks,
my work ex is 8+ years in testing and ielts is 8.5 overall.
You applying for vic too?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Kindly update anyone who have received Vic SS result recently who has applied in Dec end and Jan 2013.
I have came across members who have applied in mid Dec and got the Vic SS. Seems the apllicantions of Dec end and Jan 2013 should be in a process to get the Vic SS.
Please update.


----------



## jyoti_dogra01 (Apr 21, 2013)

*victoria ss*

Hi Joanna,

Can you please share the format of application summary that you had prepared. If you are ok with it then ill share my id with you .I am ICT professional planning to apply for victoria .

Thanks


----------



## amitvalecha (Dec 13, 2011)

I have also applied for Vic SS in April 2013. Waiting for a response from them.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

I am in the same boat.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

amitvalecha said:


> I have also applied for Vic SS in April 2013. Waiting for a response from them.


May I know ur occupation code?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

melbourne2012 said:


> i applied yesterday and got approval just 5min ago, can't believed it's so quick


lol


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> lol


I think the member is qualified as PH.D in Victoria, had conversion long back, but unable to recollect completely.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Any updates for VIC SS anyone? Are the delays in processing increasing as we get closer to July ?


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

Vic2013 said:


> Any updates for VIC SS anyone? Are the delays in processing increasing as we get closer to July ?


Keeping fingers crossed...the quota for Software and Application Programmers has also reached its ceiling.


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

Just applied. 
From the website, I learn that they are implement something called Streamlined Pathway to Victorian State Nomination, which reduce 12 weeks to 2 weeks for PhD or who got 457. 

I got both, but I dont know if they implement this fast track program or not. Anyone has an idea ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Jonathan1980 said:


> Just applied.
> From the website, I learn that they are implement something called Streamlined Pathway to Victorian State Nomination, which reduce 12 weeks to 2 weeks for PhD or who got 457.
> 
> I got both, but I dont know if they implement this fast track program or not. Anyone has an idea ?


The fast track program is implemented and some few months back came across a member who got his Vic SS in a very short period.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Mroks said:


> The fast track program is implemented and some few months back came across a member who got his Vic SS in a very short period.


Was able to search member who got his Vic SS very fast within 48 hours. Check for post by member 'melbourne2012' in the given link below.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship-2.html


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

Mroks said:


> The fast track program is implemented and some few months back came across a member who got his Vic SS in a very short period.


Thanks Mroks,

I saw his post and he indicated he is scientist. 

I have another question hope you could helps: I got my EA assessment and they support my employment in Australia from Feb 2012 to Jan 2013. It seems that they only evaluate my working time by the time my application received, which is Jan 29, 2013. 
There is no specific date on that. Does this mean I'm qualified for 1 year experience ? They did not say one year experience explicitly. 

Since they day they assess my application is May, 2013 should I let them know that they should cover my working experience for this period as well ?

Thanks Mrocks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Jonathan1980 said:


> Thanks Mroks,
> 
> I saw his post and he indicated he is scientist.
> 
> ...


The experience outside assessment can be supported by necessary documents like payslips, bank statement etc. The experience claimed in EOI can be more than the experience shown in assessment certificate. This is normal case with everyone as there is gap of few months between application date for assessment and getting invitation, which can be supported by documents. There is no need for doing assessment again to have additional experience included in it.
Hope I have answered your query.


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

Mroks said:


> The experience outside assessment can be supported by necessary documents like payslips, bank statement etc. The experience claimed in EOI can be more than the experience shown in assessment certificate. This is normal case with everyone as there is gap of few months between application date for assessment and getting invitation, which can be supported by documents. There is no need for doing assessment again to have additional experience included in it.
> Hope I have answered your query.


Thanks Mroks, 
That is a very good point. Thanks for clearing it out for me.

Regards


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

Just got skill select invitation


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Jonathan1980 said:


> Just got skill select invitation


Congrats Jonathan! May I know your timeline and occupation code?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Jonathan1980 said:


> Just got skill select invitation


Congrats. Worked very fast for you.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi hunganh07 ,

Do you claim 10 pts for your IELTS? because ur L and R got 6 only!
So the point claim based on overall band or individual module band?






hunganh07 said:


> Do you need a job offer to apply for a SS in VIC?
> 
> I finished my PhD in QLD. I cant apply for QLD SS because I have Australian scholarship. I applied for VIC SS, I got a response from them that my application was unsuccessful because of no job offer in VIC?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

wish said:


> Hi hunganh07 ,
> 
> Do you claim 10 pts for your IELTS? because ur L and R got 6 only!
> So the point claim based on overall band or individual module band?


Points claim are based on individual module band and not on overall band.
7 band in each module (L,R,W,S) - 10 points
8 band in each module (L,R,W,S) - 20 points


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

How many days it will take to get Victoria state sponsorship?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

KateRaj said:


> How many days it will take to get Victoria state sponsorship?


Victoria takes around 3.5 to 4 months for State sponsorship for ICT professionals


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Victoria takes around 3.5 to 4 months for State sponsorship for ICT professionals


I like it its only for us the ICT Pro's , they give us a lot of time hahaha


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

Is there any minimum experience for Vic SS, even though I have total of 6.5 yrs of experience, ACS approved only 2 yrs of exp since my ICT Major degree was not relevant to ANEZCO which i applied. So I have only 2.5 yrs of exp now.

Or Can even if ACS letters says like that, can i apply SS using my complete experience? Please advice


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

KateRaj said:


> Is there any minimum experience for Vic SS, even though I have total of 6.5 yrs of experience, ACS approved only 2 yrs of exp since my ICT Major degree was not relevant to ANEZCO which i applied. So I have only 2.5 yrs of exp now.
> 
> Or Can even if ACS letters says like that, can i apply SS using my complete experience? Please advice


Check the min work experience criteria for Victoria
State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

For rest of your queries, I cannot comment as lot confusion is going on the experience duration matter.


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

Applied on 25th February, recieved an acceptance email on June 3rd.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Minhas said:


> Applied on 25th February, recieved an acceptance email on June 3rd.


Unable to get you. Can you please update in details. I hope this is regarding Vic SS.


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Unable to get you. Can you please update in details. I hope this is regarding Vic SS.


Yeah, it is regarding the victoria state sponsorship.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Minhas said:


> Yeah, it is regarding the victoria state sponsorship.


So you want state that you have received Vic SS +ve and only invitation is remaining because of ceiling factor which you will receive in July 2013. Am I right in getting you.


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

Mroks said:


> So you want state that you have received Vic SS +ve and only invitation is remaining because of ceiling factor which you will receive in July 2013. Am I right in getting you.


Yeah that's correct. I am yet not able to understand that why I applied for State Sponsorship while I had 65 points without SS.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Minhas said:


> Yeah that's correct. I am yet not able to understand that why I applied for State Sponsorship while I had 65 points without SS.


With 65 points you should definitely get 189 invitation in 1st or 2nd round. After getting 189 invitation, you can refuse Vic SS.

I would suggest you to go after 189 as there are no obligation.

190 visa processing is faster than 189, but has state obligation in it.

One question - You applied for Vic SS on 25th Feb and the ceiling for your occupation reached before that. That means Vic processed your SS application in spite of quota being completely filled. Hope I am on the right way?


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I have one Query on the "Streamlined Pathway to Victorian State Nomination". As per the website it says:
Skilled migrants will need to:

be eligible to apply for General Skilled Migration
have an occupation on the State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria
have worked for a minimum of one of the last three years, in their nominated occupation with one or more Victorian businesses
provide evidence of a score of at least six in each band of the IELTS assessment
meet all other state nomination eligibility requirements.

I have one year of victoria experience and possess 6 in each Band.

My Questions for analyst programmer(261311) normal IELTS requirement (7 in Each band) where as this streamline says 6 is enough if i hae 457 and 1 yr victoria exp. Can some one please confirm whether i am eligible for Vic SS th 6 in each band and on 457 and currently living in australia?

TIA
Mini


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one Query on the "Streamlined Pathway to Victorian State Nomination". As per the website it says:
> Skilled migrants will need to:
> ...


You could be eligible but your chance could be small, 6 is normally for fresh PhD graduate. There are mountain of people with 7 or even 8 in your areas apply for SS. This SS category is extremely competitive. 

G'luck


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one Query on the "Streamlined Pathway to Victorian State Nomination". As per the website it says:
> Skilled migrants will need to:
> ...


You are eligible as per link https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....amlined-pathway-to-victorian-state-nomination

Check other factors like you should have min 55 points so that additional 5 points from SS will generate invitation for you in coming July.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks all for the responses. But the concern part is the last point in the link:

"meet all other state nomination eligibility requirements."

Can some one please confirm with IELTS-6 still i can apply? Bit confused on the above point.

TIA


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mini2ran said:


> Thanks all for the responses. But the concern part is the last point in the link:
> 
> "meet all other state nomination eligibility requirements."
> 
> ...


Confirmed. 6 band in each for 457.

Usually the IELTS requirement is at lower side for onshore applicants compared with offshore applicants.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Confirmed. 6 band in each for 457.
> 
> Usually the IELTS requirement is at lower side for onshore applicants compared with offshore applicants.


Thanks morks. 
Two Last Question.:
1. For analyst programmer can i apply ith 6 each band?
2. I am currently waiting for my Spouse ACS. Assuming i applied now and it got rejected, can i still proceed with 189 for next FY?or is it the close of Oz option with vic rejection?

TIA


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mini2ran said:


> Thanks morks.
> Two Last Question.:
> 1. For analyst programmer can i apply ith 6 each band?
> *You can apply, as there is no constraint mentioned of occupation code on Vic site for 457.*
> ...


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Above reply in *bold*


Thanks Morks.. The second Question was not mentioned clearly.

Currently my Spouse ACS in progress and is expected to come in July 1 st week. With her points i can get 60 points. So my Question is, If my Vic SS got rejected(as it is 2 weeks time frame). Can i still proceed with 189 EOI in July 1stweek( new occupation ceiling to commence) after spouse ACS? or do I need to still wait for 6 months gap even for 189 General also?

TIA


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mini2ran said:


> Thanks Morks.. The second Question was not mentioned clearly.
> 
> Currently my Spouse ACS in progress and is expected to come in July 1 st week. With her points i can get 60 points. So my Question is, If my Vic SS got rejected(as it is 2 weeks time frame). Can i still proceed with 189 EOI in July 1stweek( new occupation ceiling to commence) after spouse ACS? or do I need to still wait for 6 months gap even for 189 General also?
> 
> TIA


You can proceed with 189 in July under any circumstances mentioned below.
a) Vic SS is rejected.
b) Vic SS is approved
c) Vic SS under process

I hope the things are clear now.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks mroks..


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Can some one share me the list of documents to be applied for vic ss? For online application i could see an emplyeer confirmation doc required? Is it a mandatory document?

TIA


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mini2ran said:


> Can some one share me the list of documents to be applied for vic ss? For online application i could see an emplyeer confirmation doc required? Is it a mandatory document?
> 
> TIA


I submitted following documents.
Education Certificate and marksheets
IELTS
Resume
Nomination Declaration
ACS
Vic SS Application


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks mroka.. when i click on submit online i did not get any option on stramline visa option for having 457.. any clue on that? Or is it like at their end they will check the cureent visa status n all?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mini2ran said:


> Thanks mroka.. when i click on submit online i did not get any option on stramline visa option for having 457.. any clue on that? Or is it like at their end they will check the cureent visa status n all?


Sorry, no idea about it.


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi hunganh07,

Sorry to hear about the rejection. Since you have a PhD, I think you would have been eligible for streamlined processing for PhD graduates. How long did it take for you to get a response? I also have a PhD but no job offer yet. I have applied for assessment and was hoping to apply for Victoria SS as soon as I get a positive (hopefully!) assessment result. But now after reading your post, I think I should work harder on securing a job offer first 

Can you re-apply once you have an offer (or is there some time-limit)? I hope they will consider your application favorably then.



hunganh07 said:


> Do you need a job offer to apply for a SS in VIC?
> 
> I finished my PhD in QLD. I cant apply for QLD SS because I have Australian scholarship. I applied for VIC SS, I got a response from them that my application was unsuccessful because of no job offer in VIC?
> 
> ...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks -- dude your time is comming its almost 3 months :0)

i dont know i am getting tired of waiting already, i know its still a long long way to go - still 2.5 months left.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Mroks -- dude your time is comming its almost 3 months :0)
> 
> i dont know i am getting tired of waiting already, i know its still a long long way to go - still 2.5 months left.


Yeah 13 painful months completed. Should be getting the result say with in 1-2 weeks. Hope its comes out +ve. Don't know what changes might come from 1st July for SS. WA already declared their SS changes http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Yeah 13 painful months completed. Should be getting the result say with in 1-2 weeks. Hope its comes out +ve. Don't know what changes might come from 1st July for SS. WA already declared their SS changes http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


I wish you all the very best buddy, you help everyone  I sure belive god would help you with the this 

I dont know If I would wait I think I am going to wait till CSOL is out and then cancel my Vic SS and file for any other states I am in ?

Has WA given out any occupation list ? I dont see a list on the link ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> I wish you all the very best buddy, you help everyone  I sure belive god would help you with the this
> 
> I dont know If I would wait I think I am going to wait till CSOL is out and then cancel my Vic SS and file for any other states I am in ?
> 
> Has WA given out any occupation list ? I dont see a list on the link ?


Thanks for your post.

None of the state has given their SNOL, that will be coming after CSOL.

In case you are trying for another state, check for SA. For ACT you need to show proof of funds. ACT SS works very fast. Both states seems to have minimum rejection rate.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> None of the state has given their SNOL, that will be coming after CSOL.
> 
> In case you are trying for another state, check for SA. For ACT you need to show proof of funds. ACT SS works very fast. Both states seems to have minimum rejection rate.


I would as I dont think I would be able to wait that longer ?

Also, would you happen to know can I file SS for SA or ACT incase I have already filed the Vic SS ?

I have e-mailed them ? Also planning to e-mail Vic to check.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> I would as I dont think I would be able to wait that longer ?
> 
> Also, would you happen to know can I file SS for SA or ACT incase I have already filed the Vic SS ?
> 
> I have e-mailed them ? Also planning to e-mail Vic to check.


If your are filing for other state, it should not be a problem for Vic. As you can apply for Vic SS with out EOI as per their site.

In case of SA it will not work. When you apply for SA SS, SA wants you to mention in your EOI that your 190 option is open only for SA. That is you have to select SA state for 190 option in your EOI.
Check https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

Not much idea about ACT.

Check whether SS for more than 1 states is valid or not. It should not create any problem in future.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> If your are filing for other state, it should not be a problem for Vic. As you can apply for Vic SS with out EOI as per their site.
> 
> In case of SA it will not work. When you apply for SA SS, SA wants you to mention in your EOI that your 190 option is open only for SA. That is you have to select SA state for 190 option in your EOI.
> Check https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104
> ...


I would thanks buddy


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi, congrats on the quick positive from Victoria. Did you apply from Victoria itself or from some other Australian state?



melbourne2012 said:


> no, i don't have any offer. sorry i don't know why they declined you, hope someone else in the forum can help you to answer it.


----------



## melbourne2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

drshk said:


> Hi, congrats on the quick positive from Victoria. Did you apply from Victoria itself or from some other Australian state?


I applied outside oz.


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks. So if you apply from outside Oz and don't have job offer, you have good chances of acceptance but if you are applying from another state, you need to have job offer to show commitment to Victoria. Makes sense I guess!




melbourne2012 said:


> I applied outside oz.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi all ,
I have applied for vic SS on last thursday. Till today there is no acknowledgement mail of saying aplication received. Any clue for me?

Shall i cal the support number n ask or wait few more days?

Plz advice..

TIA


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mini2ran said:


> Hi all ,
> I have applied for vic SS on last thursday. Till today there is no acknowledgement mail of saying aplication received. Any clue for me?
> 
> Shall i cal the support number n ask or wait few more days?
> ...


Vic gives acknowledges with in 2 working days. Communicate with Vic on the same.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi all, 
I have received my vic SS approval today.

I have applied under stramline visa. Initially i got reject mail. Again i replied them saying asking for justification foe rejection under streamline visa.

Got approval mail today.

TIA


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

mini2ran said:


> Hi all,
> I have received my vic SS approval today.
> 
> I have applied under stramline visa. Initially i got reject mail. Again i replied them saying asking for justification foe rejection under streamline visa.
> ...


What is Streamline Visa, and how is different from visa 190. 

Also, what was your timeline for SS approval ?

What was ielts score ?

What were your total point s?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mini2ran said:


> Hi all,
> I have received my vic SS approval today.
> 
> I have applied under stramline visa. Initially i got reject mail. Again i replied them saying asking for justification foe rejection under streamline visa.
> ...


Congrats. Should get invitation in July.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Please find my Comments below



noobrex said:


> What is Streamline Visa, and how is different from visa 190.
> 
> Also, what was your timeline for SS approval ? - June6th applied- got rejection mail on June 12th.
> I Sent an additional mail requesting rejection reason for streamlined visa.
> ...


Before SS- 55 points.
with SS - 60 points


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi mini2ran, congrats on the approval!

Which streamline pathway did you come under? - i think there is one for 457 visa holders and other for PhD graduates. Also, what was the reason for initial rejection and how did you persuade them to change their decision. Thanks in advance for your response!



mini2ran said:


> Hi all,
> I have received my vic SS approval today.
> 
> I have applied under stramline visa. Initially i got reject mail. Again i replied them saying asking for justification foe rejection under streamline visa.
> ...


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

drshk said:


> Hi mini2ran, congrats on the approval!
> 
> Which streamline pathway did you come under? - i think there is one for 457 visa holders and other for PhD graduates. Also, what was the reason for initial rejection and how did you persuade them to change their decision. Thanks in advance for your response!


Applied under 457 work vis Streamline process. Initially got rejected saying 7 required for 261311 Code. Then replied with saying no clause mentioned in the victoria website of IELTS 7 and provided the required criteria i am matching.

Special thanks to morks for providing the initial confirmation of IELTS 7 not required under 457 streamline visa.

Regards,
Niranjan


----------



## murali2610 (May 30, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Applied under 457 work vis Streamline process. Initially got rejected saying 7 required for 261311 Code. Then replied with saying no clause mentioned in the victoria website of IELTS 7 and provided the required criteria i am matching.
> 
> Special thanks to morks for providing the initial confirmation of IELTS 7 not required under 457 streamline visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Niranjan,
congrats on the ss approval..I am also planning to apply for VIC SS under 457 streamlined process. I was also hesitant to apply as I had only 6.5 in speaking. Thanks for sharing the good news. Is 1 year in 457 visa sufficient for streamlined SS?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks - did you hear about your SS application ? Any update ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Mroks - did you hear about your SS application ? Any update ?


Nothing yet.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Nothing yet.


Could be any day now! :thumb:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Vic2013 said:


> Could be any day now! :thumb:


Yes, only 8 working days left in this month. Should expect result.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

I still have 3 months  , wish they could do something to expedite the process


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> I still have 3 months  , wish they could do something to expedite the process


I would suggest you to go for SA SS in July. By the time Vic comes with result, it would be very late for SA as planning level reached very early this year for several ICT occupations. ACT SS can be kept as the last option.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> I would suggest you to go for SA SS in July. By the time Vic comes with result, it would be very late for SA as planning level reached very early this year for several ICT occupations. ACT SS can be kept as the last option.


I am trying but my agent said there is no way to cancel the application once its lodged. We would have to wait.

I have kept SA SS as my first option and then ACT SS.

What all documents would be need to collect for ACT SS and SA SS ?

Would I need commitment statement for both the states ?

Financial Statement ?

Also, any other things apart from the above ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> I am trying but my agent said there is no way to cancel the application once its lodged. We would have to wait.
> 
> I have kept SA SS as my first option and then ACT SS.
> 
> ...


For SA SS there seems no additional documents. But cross check.
For ACT SS additional documents.
1. 5 Advertised positions in your skill area (u can get from seek.com.au)
2. Commitment to Canberra essay
3. Evidence of close family members in ACT.
4. Proof of funds
Have a check on point 3 with your agent.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Is there any way to apply for another state while result is pending from VIC?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Vic2013 said:


> Is there any way to apply for another state while result is pending from VIC?


I posted same thing and got there response that we can but we need to mention in every state form where else we have filed for SS and the states might not take your application seriously considering if you file for multiple locations.


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

murali2610 said:


> Hi Niranjan,
> congrats on the ss approval..I am also planning to apply for VIC SS under 457 streamlined process. I was also hesitant to apply as I had only 6.5 in speaking. Thanks for sharing the good news. Is 1 year in 457 visa sufficient for streamlined SS?


but for 457,you need to have a job offer right? do you have job affer?


----------



## murali2610 (May 30, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> but for 457,you need to have a job offer right? do you have job affer?


Yes. I am currently working in VIC on a 457 visa for the past 10 months.


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

murali2610 said:


> Yes. I am currently working in VIC on a 457 visa for the past 10 months.


you are lucky!!!


----------



## murali2610 (May 30, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> you are lucky!!!


Are you also waiting for any SS approval?


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

murali2610 said:


> Are you also waiting for any SS approval?


I have not even submitted EOI. ACS deducted my 4 yrs exp saying my BTech is not relevant to the job code. so i have only 2.5 yrs of exp is valid out of my 6.5 yrs of exp. 

I got only 6.5 in IELTS, i have written again last week and waiting for the result.

Even if i get IELTS 7 all i am nt sure whether i can apply with 2.5 yrs of exp. I am checking with ppl and agents whats the best way to crack it.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

KateRaj said:


> I have not even submitted EOI. ACS deducted my 4 yrs exp saying my BTech is not relevant to the job code. so i have only 2.5 yrs of exp is valid out of my 6.5 yrs of exp.
> 
> I got only 6.5 in IELTS, i have written again last week and waiting for the result.
> 
> Even if i get IELTS 7 all i am nt sure whether i can apply with 2.5 yrs of exp. I am checking with ppl and agents whats the best way to crack it.


Wish the things workout for you


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Can someone file an EOI before getting SS ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Who all are using MARA registered agent ? 

Please provide your timelines for Vic SS timelines and also share current status ?


----------



## murali2610 (May 30, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Applied under 457 work vis Streamline process. Initially got rejected saying 7 required for 261311 Code. Then replied with saying no clause mentioned in the victoria website of IELTS 7 and provided the required criteria i am matching.
> 
> Special thanks to morks for providing the initial confirmation of IELTS 7 not required under 457 streamline visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Niranjan,

How long have you been in VIC on 457? I am also planning to apply for streamlined 457 processing but I am here only for the past 10 months. My Occupation code is 261312 and I have an overall IELTS score of 7.5(L 8.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5).


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

murali2610 said:


> Hi Niranjan,
> 
> How long have you been in VIC on 457? I am also planning to apply for streamlined 457 processing but I am here only for the past 10 months. My Occupation code is 261312 and I have an overall IELTS score of 7.5(L 8.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5).


Have worked for a minimum of one of the last three years, in the nominated occupation with one or more Victorian businesses.
Seems you have to wait for 2 months.

Hope this helps
Streamlined Pathway to Victorian State Nomination - Live in Victoria


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any update from anyone Mroks ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Any update from anyone Mroks ?


Nothing yet. Hope something works out in the final week 24th - 28th June.


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Nothing yet. Hope something works out in the final week 24th - 28th June.


I believe the group 2613 has already reached its ceiling. I think you have a good chance of getting an invitation in the first round of July.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

amitgupte said:


> I believe the group 2613 has already reached its ceiling. I think you have a good chance of getting an invitation in the first round of July.


My route is 190 and my occupation code is on CSOL so I cannot be part of 189 invitations. Expecting results in few days for my Vic SS. If result is positive, should get invitation in July.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> My route is 190 and my occupation code is on CSOL so I cannot be part of 189 invitations. Expecting results in few days for my Vic SS. If result is positive, should get invitation in July.


Did you get the results ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Did you get the results ?


Till now no. Expecting result to come within few days as its already been more than 3.5 months and that is usually the wait period for 261314.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Till now no. Expecting result to come within few days as its already been more than 3.5 months and that is usually the wait period for 261314.


Cant we mail them to check the status ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Cant we mail them to check the status ?


For my occupation it takes between 3.5 to 4 months. If the wait period exceeds 4 months, then it makes sense in communicating with Vic for the delay. Sending mail now won't speed up the process in any way. Victoria will take their own time.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

My Vic SS has been rejected.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> My Vic SS has been rejected.


I am so sorry to hear that 

did they give any reason?

What now?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

I have to get the communication mail happened between Vic and my agent.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

I hope you get into a better state. I think your code is in SA?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Vic2013 said:


> I hope you get into a better state. I think your code is in SA?


My code has been removed from SA, so the only option is ACT.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

For vic ss, should we submit academic transcripts and employment papers while applying online? 

Because it is mentioned that if the application progresses these 2 items would be demanded.. So should we not submit these docs?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

divyap said:


> For vic ss, should we submit academic transcripts and employment papers while applying online?
> 
> Because it is mentioned that if the application progresses these 2 items would be demanded.. So should we not submit these docs?


I submitted following list
Marksheets and Degree certificate
IELTS
Skill Assessment
Resume
Vic State Declaration (ie Obligations)


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> I submitted following list
> Marksheets and Degree certificate
> IELTS
> Skill Assessment
> ...


SA is out  

What about NSW and any other states opening doors for us ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> SA is out
> 
> What about NSW and any other states opening doors for us ?


NSW has to yet open its SNOL. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Good Luck MROKS! you have been helping us all and I really hope something good comes your way! Perhaps NSW!


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> My Vic SS has been rejected.


Sorry Morks. Never expected this. I was hoping that u will get a positive result. Did you get the result today? Just not sure what victoria is actually looking for. Waiting for mail - 2 months from now.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Vic2013 said:


> Good Luck MROKS! you have been helping us all and I really hope something good comes your way! Perhaps NSW!


Thanks a lot for your wishes.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> My Vic SS has been rejected.


very very sorry to hear that 

Apply for ACT straight away ...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ujbanj said:


> Sorry Morks. Never expected this. I was hoping that u will get a positive result. Did you get the result today? Just not sure what victoria is actually looking for. Waiting for mail - 2 months from now.


Got the refusal news from my agent yesterday, time should have been around June end.


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> I submitted following list
> Marksheets and Degree certificate
> IELTS
> Skill Assessment
> ...


Morks could you plz let me know the domain or technology that you are working for as a software tester


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ujbanj said:


> Morks could you plz let me know the domain or technology that you are working for as a software tester


Payroll, invoice, inventory, online lottery and gaming, retail etc.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mroks, can you please tell me your total point score with SS?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Vic2013 said:


> Mroks, can you please tell me your total point score with SS?


55 points.
Points do not play any role in SS applications, should be minimum 55.


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

Mroks said:


> 55 points.
> Points do not play any role in SS applications, should be minimum 55.


Hey Sorry to hear about that !! I received my SS today.


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi amitgupte,
Can you please share your code.

Thanks 
Abhishek


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

abhisve said:


> Hi amitgupte,
> Can you please share your code.
> 
> Thanks
> Abhishek


its in my signature: 135112


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Got the refusal news from my agent yesterday, time should have been around June end.


Sorry to hear that. Are you going to apply for NSW now?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Steyn said:


> Sorry to hear that. Are you going to apply for NSW now?


NSW does not have SS for Testers.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Vic2013 said:


> Mroks, can you please tell me your total point score with SS?


Having 55 points and in search for 5 points through SS.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any news for anyone ?


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

Can someone please confirm on one question, please..!!

Victoria SS requires 3 years of exp as per their list. So, 3 years of exp. if the one accessed by ACS or total exp. ?

ACS usually reduce 2/4 years of exp. What if they reduce 5 years to 2 years. Can i still apply for SS?


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

arnavsharma said:


> Can someone please confirm on one question, please..!!
> 
> Victoria SS requires 3 years of exp as per their list. So, 3 years of exp. if the one accessed by ACS or total exp. ?
> 
> ACS usually reduce 2/4 years of exp. What if they reduce 5 years to 2 years. Can i still apply for SS?


My assumption is the one assessed by ACS.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

I applied for vic SS by new ACS format and got SS approval. I have aplied via streamline 457 visa process....


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

mini2ran said:


> I applied for vic SS by new ACS format and got SS approval. I have aplied via streamline 457 visa process....


Did the new ACS include all you exp ?

or you also included the deducted exp for points ?


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

ACS deducted 4 yrs of my exp as the so called "Skilled date". I have applied for Vic SS with same ACS letter and got the approval.

PS: I am having 55 points after deducting 4 yrs as per th ACS rules.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

amitgupte said:


> My assumption is the one assessed by ACS.


I got my SS with 1 year of experience assessed by VETASSESS and the requirement was 2 years. I included my previous employment in Vic application for which I didn't have enough evidence to get it positively assessed.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

mini2ran said:


> ACS deducted 4 yrs of my exp as the so called "Skilled date". I have applied for Vic SS with same ACS letter and got the approval.
> 
> PS: I am having 55 points after deducting 4 yrs as per th ACS rules.


gives some hope buddy. Lets see I should get my results in another 4 weeks ...


----------



## sourabh_acumen (Jul 15, 2013)

*VIC SS Rejected*

Hi,

I have applied for Vic SS under 457 streamline visa but got rejection email today. Reason: higher IELTS waiver applies only when you are currently living in Victoria. 

I looked into liveinvictoria website but nowhere its mentioned that applicant should be in Victoria while applying under 457 streamline? 

What should I do now? Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sourabh_acumen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for Vic SS under 457 streamline visa but got rejection email today. Reason: higher IELTS waiver applies only when you are currently living in Victoria.
> 
> ...


What was your IELTS score, It should be 7 if you are not in Aust, and 6.5 if you are in Aus ?


----------



## sourabh_acumen (Jul 15, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> I applied for vic SS by new ACS format and got SS approval. I have aplied via streamline 457 visa process....


Have you applied Vic SS from Victoria?

Mine got rejected. Reason: Higher IELTS band waiver applies if you are currently working in Victoria


----------



## sourabh_acumen (Jul 15, 2013)

noobrex said:


> What was your IELTS score, It should be 7 if you are not in Aust, and 6.5 if you are in Aus ?


My IELTS score is Reading 6.5, writing 6.5, listening 7.5, speaking 7.5

Can u please send me link where it is writen that I should have 7 in all section if I am applying from outside Australia under 457 streamline process.

I worked in Australia for more than 2 years but now I am in India.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks can guide you with this ...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sourabh_acumen said:


> My IELTS score is Reading 6.5, writing 6.5, listening 7.5, speaking 7.5
> 
> Can u please send me link where it is writen that I should have 7 in all section if I am applying from outside Australia under 457 streamline process.
> 
> I worked in Australia for more than 2 years but now I am in India.


You are not employed in Oz, that should be the main issue as 457 is specifically for employment purpose. Since you are not having an employment 457 becomes irrelevant. This is as per my understanding, I may be wrong.


----------



## sourabh_acumen (Jul 15, 2013)

Mroks said:


> You are not employed in Oz, that should be the main issue as 457 is specifically for employment purpose. Since you are not having an employment 457 becomes irrelevant. This is as per my understanding, I may be wrong.


I got Victoria SS today. I have given justification that nothing is mentioned in liveinvictoria website that applicant should be working in victoria to apply under 457 streamline pathway.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Thats good Sourab... even i did the same and got Vic SS..

Did you get the invitation in the system or you are still to apply in EOI?


----------



## sourabh_acumen (Jul 15, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Thats good Sourab... even i did the same and got Vic SS..
> 
> Did you get the invitation in the system or you are still to apply in EOI?



I got invitation to apply.


----------



## sourabh_acumen (Jul 15, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Thats good Sourab... even i did the same and got Vic SS..
> 
> Did you get the invitation in the system or you are still to apply in EOI?


Hi,

Can you pls let me know what is next step after getting Vic SS. When I logged into skillselect there is button to apply visa. I filled all details and on the last page, I have to pay visa charges. 

There is no option to upload 190 checklist documents. 
Can you please let me know what happen next after paying Visa Charges. Where I have to upload 190 checklist documents.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

After you have made the payment you will be landed in ecomm portal with TRN... then you can start uploading documents as per the checklist.. once you pay money then 4-5 weeks from that any time a CO be allocated....


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello everyone, I have just received my positive assessment from Vetassess. The next step for me is to apply for state sponsorship. I have two options - Victoria or Queensland as they are the only states that sponsor my occupation. Victoria is our preferred state but since I am in NSW at the moment, job offer is mandatory with application which I don't have right now. For Queensland, I cannot submit any application - I need to put in Queensland as preferred state in EOI and wait for invitation if they are interested. I am very much inclined towards trying for Victoria SS once (before putting in Queensland in EOI) even though I will most probably be rejected, anyone here who is aware of a state sponsorship approval from another state without job offer? Please advice, thanks.


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

As far as i know, if a job offer is a must ( clearly stated in VIC's requirement for interstate habitants ) you must fulfill that so as to be nominated. Otherwise, your application is highly likely to be rejected at the very beginning (lots of people got rejected by VIC even though they met all the prerequisites)
1. since you prefer vic, try to secure a job in Vic before hand though i understand it may be hard sometimes to get one without a PR
2. Go for your alternatives

Best of luck


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for your response. You are right, I just called the helpline and the lady told me (rather bluntly!  ) that if you don't have job offer, we wont even consider your application. I guess I will go with Queensland.



tuandm2013 said:


> As far as i know, if a job offer is a must ( clearly stated in VIC's requirement for interstate habitants ) you must fulfill that so as to be nominated. Otherwise, your application is highly likely to be rejected at the very beginning (lots of people got rejected by VIC even though they met all the prerequisites)
> 1. since you prefer vic, try to secure a job in Vic before hand though i understand it may be hard sometimes to get one without a PR
> 2. Go for your alternatives
> 
> Best of luck


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Thats good Sourab... even i did the same and got Vic SS..
> 
> Did you get the invitation in the system or you are still to apply in EOI?


Is there going to be an issue if one applies EOI first mentioning 5 points for state sponsorship for VIC and thereafter files VIC SS? Since I am told that VIC SS approval/rejection process takes many months and candidate might get Visa invited in the meantime while VIC SS is still getting processed. Can someone please advise?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sssagi said:


> Is there going to be an issue if one applies EOI first mentioning 5 points for state sponsorship for VIC and thereafter files VIC SS? Since I am told that VIC SS approval/rejection process takes many months and candidate might get Visa invited in the meantime while VIC SS is still getting processed. Can someone please advise?


Vic Ss takes around 2-4 months and the duration depends upon occupation code. With out filing for EOI you can submit Vic SS application. Or you can file for EOI and then go for Vic SS.


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello People,

I got my VIC SS approved today. It took 2 months and 2 days exactly.

Thanks for the support from this forum.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## sourabh_acumen (Jul 15, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> After you have made the payment you will be landed in ecomm portal with TRN... then you can start uploading documents as per the checklist.. once you pay money then 4-5 weeks from that any time a CO be allocated....


Hi Mate,

I have lodged visa on 22 July & still CO is not assigned. Do you know whom to contact. Is delay is normal? 

Thanks
Sourabh


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

sourabh_acumen said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I have lodged visa on 22 July & still CO is not assigned. Do you know whom to contact. Is delay is normal?
> 
> ...


Hi All,

I have applied for Victoria SS with 60 + 5 points on July 3rd. I haven't heard from them yet. Has anyone got the approval from them recently.

I have applied under the occupation code: 261313 (Software Engineer).

Can anyone help me with the possibility of receiving the approval this week?

Regards,
Nandini


----------



## nestaxu (Jun 28, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for Victoria SS with 60 + 5 points on July 3rd. I haven't heard from them yet. Has anyone got the approval from them recently.
> 
> ...


Hello Nandini, I lodged the application (261313) for Victoria SS on September 3rd. In the application form, there was a question: Please provide your DIAC points mark. Are we supposed to enter the points *before *or *after *SS?


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

*SS nomination for Victoria Tracker?*

I have applied for SS Victoria 190 on Sep 5 2013 for 261314.

I have about 10 years experience in the field.I have got 70 points if State sponsored.I have given them a detailed resume and my skill sets is in demand and i could find many jobs on seek

What are my chances ?experts and anyone who recently got SS Victoria approved can guide please.

When is the expected date now a days for EOI invitation from Victoria.As per them they would get back to me on my nomination only after 12 weeks 

Will i get my EOI invite before that or even that i would be getting only after 12 weeks.


Is there a tracking google sheet for EOI for 190 ?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Received SS approval from Victoria today. I am so happy  .Waiting for the invitation.

All the best to everyone who's still waiting for state sponsorship. You all will get your state sponsorship soon. One thing I noticed, every state is processing 6 golden occupations first.

If anyone has any ques for me, I will be happy to answer that.

Best wishes once again 

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

kmann said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received SS approval from Victoria today. I am so happy  .Waiting for the invitation.
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations ... Can I know your code? You applied on 3rd Sept and approved today ?? that was so quick from Vic..


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Many Congratulations ... Can I know your code? You applied on 3rd Sept and approved today ?? that was so quick from Vic..


Yes Bro, that was pretty quick.I was expecting the outcome by end of 11th week or so. But they amazed me, approving my SS in just 10 days .
Like i said earlier they are prioritizing the 6 golden occupations to process first as limited seats are available for all these occupation codes.

My occupation code is : 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS: Old format

Hope this helps. Do let me know if you require any other info. 


Regards,
Karan


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

kmann said:


> Yes Bro, that was pretty quick.I was expecting the outcome by end of 11th week or so. But they amazed me, approving my SS in just 10 days .
> Like i said earlier they are prioritizing the 6 golden occupations to process first as limited seats are available for all these occupation codes.
> 
> My occupation code is : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ...


Im expecting my ACS results only in Nov. So when Im applying for Vic (If its open for 2613 at that time) will surely seek your help.. Best wishes for your Visa grant too..


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Im expecting my ACS results only in Nov. So when Im applying for Vic (If its open for 2613 at that time) will surely seek your help.. Best wishes for your Visa grant too..


Thanks buddy  All the best to you too with your ACS application.


----------



## sunnydee (Mar 8, 2013)

kmann said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received SS approval from Victoria today. I am so happy  .Waiting for the invitation.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Dude..

with how many points you applied ?
and can you please tell us ur technology as well ...

I applied for Victoria yesterday only in 261313 with 60 points ... looking at trend i thought i may get response only in November but your case is ray of hope


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

kmann said:


> Thanks buddy  All the best to you too with your ACS application.


Congrats Karan...  All the best! It was real quick...  You deserve it too...

Enjoy....


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

sunnydee said:


> Congratulations Dude..
> 
> with how many points you applied ?
> and can you please tell us ur technology as well ...
> ...


Hi Sunny,

I applied with 60 points + 5 points for SS i.e 65 in total.
I am into middleware technology working on Oracle SOA.

Yes you can expect you approval soon considering they are processing 6 golden occupations first. All the best with yuor application.  Wish u get it soon too.

If you have any more ques feel free to ask.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Congrats Karan...  All the best! It was real quick...  You deserve it too...
> 
> Enjoy....


Thanks a lot Nandini  See you in Australia :wave:


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

kmann said:


> Thanks a lot Nandini  See you in Australia :wave:


Yeahhhh... Undoubtedly!!! All the best... Good days have started Karan...


----------



## sonux (Sep 5, 2013)

hi all
i applied for 261314 state sponsorship on july 15th for victoria

have not heard anything from them anyone can throw light...please
regards


----------



## xxxxxxxxxmilindj (Apr 10, 2013)

*Victoria SS got Rejected *

Victoria SS got rejected, the standard reply. 

Analyst Programmer, 8+ years (ACS new format thus deducted 4 from 8yrs) , Electronics engineer, L9,R7,W7.5,S7.5 
God knows why am i being penalized always


----------



## sunnydee (Mar 8, 2013)

milindj said:


> Victoria SS got rejected, the standard reply.
> 
> Analyst Programmer, 8+ years (ACS new format thus deducted 4 from 8yrs) , Electronics engineer, L9,R7,W7.5,S7.5
> God knows why am i being penalized always


Thats sad, but even with 4 years exp you should be around 60 points + 5 ss, how many points did you claim and when did u applied for ss ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxmilindj (Apr 10, 2013)

sunnydee said:


> Thats sad, but even with 4 years exp you should be around 60 points + 5 ss, how many points did you claim and when did u applied for ss ?


yes 60 + 5 ss, claimed the said points. applied on 3rd sep, only good thing is that atleast it was quick and not a long wait until I knew that all hope is lost.


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

milindj said:


> yes 60 + 5 ss, claimed the said points. applied on 3rd sep, only good thing is that atleast it was quick and not a long wait until I knew that all hope is lost.


Sorry for getting a rejection.. but if u have 60 points why again SS? 
On other hand good that it is a quick outcome...


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

milindj said:


> yes 60 + 5 ss, claimed the said points. applied on 3rd sep, only good thing is that atleast it was quick and not a long wait until I knew that all hope is lost.


I think you should discuss it with Victoria. I have similar case where I applied for NSW SS. Although, my ACS is in old format but last week NSW asked me to reduce my experience in EOI, as new ACS rules also affect old version. 

I believe Victoria should have done the same. If there were any concerns they should have asked you to adjust your EOI. Besides, wanted to know if your ACS was in old format?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxmilindj (Apr 10, 2013)

Steyn said:


> I think you should discuss it with Victoria. I have similar case where I applied for NSW SS. Although, my ACS is in old format but last week NSW asked me to reduce my experience in EOI, as new ACS rules also affect old version.
> 
> I believe Victoria should have done the same. If there were any concerns they should have asked you to adjust your EOI. Besides, wanted to know if your ACS was in old format?


Its in New format and they have deducted 4 yrs. I have written to Victoria again for a kind explanation where my application fell short as compared to others, but I dont think they would reconsider, and probably I would get the same standard answer.


----------



## Apple4s (Aug 13, 2013)

kmann said:


> Yes Bro, that was pretty quick.I was expecting the outcome by end of 11th week or so. But they amazed me, approving my SS in just 10 days .
> Like i said earlier they are prioritizing the 6 golden occupations to process first as limited seats are available for all these occupation codes.
> 
> My occupation code is : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ...


Hi Mate..

Do let me know your ACS relevant years of experience ..
I got my ACS + ve on 27th Aug (Total exp -6.8) Relevant --2.8 Years 
261313 (Software Engineer) 
IELTS - All 7
VIC SS - Applied on 4th Sept .
Points 60 + 5 (If i get SS)


I got an acknowledgement mail on 5th Sept from vic :fingerscrossed: ..not sure if it be approved or rejected


----------



## xxxxxxxxxmilindj (Apr 10, 2013)

Apple4s said:


> Hi Mate..
> 
> Do let me know your ACS relevant years of experience ..
> I got my ACS + ve on 27th Aug (Total exp -6.8) Relevant --2.8 Years
> ...


ACS relevant is 4.
You would get it tomorrow, not sure of the criteria, probably the Stars in heaven arent right for me. No, I am not joking, had many setbacks throughout !!


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

milindj said:


> Its in New format and they have deducted 4 yrs. I have written to Victoria again for a kind explanation where my application fell short as compared to others, but I dont think they would reconsider, and probably I would get the same standard answer.


Even after reducing your experience, if you have at least 55 points then Victoria should ask you to adjust your EOI instead of rejecting the application.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

If applying for 190 and shortage for 5 points for 60. Are there more chances that application will be accepted compared to 189 + 65 points?

What actually matters? Experience? 

Code : 263111


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

milindj said:


> Victoria SS got rejected, the standard reply.
> 
> Analyst Programmer, 8+ years (ACS new format thus deducted 4 from 8yrs) , Electronics engineer, L9,R7,W7.5,S7.5
> God knows why am i being penalized always


 Very sorry to hear that. Did you try to mail them to reconsider?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxmilindj (Apr 10, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Very sorry to hear that. Did you try to mail them to reconsider?


Not sure , but do you think it could help? , but I have written back to seek a reason.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

milindj said:


> Not sure , but do you think it could help? , but I have written back to seek a reason.


in some other Vic thread (about 1 or 2yrs back) read that someone mailed them and got the approval with some days.. Try your luck..


----------



## panchalpiyush29 (Jun 8, 2013)

*About VIC SS*

Hi All ,

I am new to this forum and had a few questions if someone could help me answer them would be very grateful.
I am awaiting the result of state sponsorship for VIC, my occupation is software tester and currently I work as a QA Lead.
After we submit the state sponsorship what actually happens and on what basis are we given a positive or a negative answer ?
Meaning on what basis does VIC SS take a decision ?
What are my chances to get a SS, as I seem to have everything like ACS with 5.5 yrs, Band 7 in each of IELTS sections, and 70 points.
Further my occupation is nice as I am a automation tester lead and when I search websites like Seek I see quite a lot of openings.
How is it that some SS get reply in days and some in months ?

IELTS:L8.5, R7,W7 S 8|261314 ACS :11/03/2013|Vic SS: 06/09/13| EOI : 06/09/13 70 points considering the state sponsorship.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I think, for Victoria SS these guys are checking the current points for an individual. If its already 60 or above they are directly rejecting them, because : 

- Those extra 5 points can be used for 189 to get higher points ie. 65 +. 
- Once individual apply for 189, there's no role of state and the person can get invite faster due to higher points.

So, for people with 55 points, state would not reject the application as only option left with them is 190, and being in the state for required period. 

Any comments/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I think, for Victoria SS these guys are checking the current points for an individual. If its already 60 or above they are directly rejecting them, because :
> 
> ...


For people who have their occupation in CSOL the only option left is 190. Even if they have 70 points if they are eligible Vic should nominate right?


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> For people who have their occupation in CSOL the only option left is 190. Even if they have 70 points if they are eligible Vic should nominate right?


Correct

Ideally they should do it. 
But in most of the cases with 60+ points they are directly rejecting it.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I think, for Victoria SS these guys are checking the current points for an individual. If its already 60 or above they are directly rejecting them, because :
> 
> ...


Sorry Bro , But I dont agree with you. I applied for VIC ss with 60 points + 5pts from VIC SS (65 in total) and thankfully got approval.

There criteria for nomination is skills you possesses and their demand in Victoria with minimum 3 years of exp of course.

Let me know if any one need any help or any suggestion. I would be more than happy to help.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## panchalpiyush29 (Jun 8, 2013)

Karan could you help me with the reply for below :

I am awaiting the result of state sponsorship for VIC, my occupation is software tester and currently I work as a QA Lead.
After we submit the state sponsorship what actually happens and on what basis are we given a positive or a negative answer ?
Meaning on what basis does VIC SS take a decision ?
What are my chances to get a SS, as I seem to have everything like ACS with 5.5 yrs, Band 7 in each of IELTS sections, and 70 points.
Further my occupation is nice as I am a automation tester lead and when I search websites like Seek I see quite a lot of openings.
How is it that some SS get reply in days and some in months ?

My details:
IELTS:L8.5, R7,W7 S 8|261314 ACS :11/03/2013|Vic SS: 06/09/13| EOI : 06/09/13 70 points considering the state sponsorship.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

panchalpiyush29 said:


> Karan could you help me with the reply for below :
> 
> I am awaiting the result of state sponsorship for VIC, my occupation is software tester and currently I work as a QA Lead.
> After we submit the state sponsorship what actually happens and on what basis are we given a positive or a negative answer ?
> ...


Ples find reply in RED.

Hope this helps. If you have any other query feel free to ask.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

kmann said:


> Ples find reply in RED.
> 
> Hope this helps. If you have any other query feel free to ask.
> 
> ...


How will you know that a CO is assigned?


----------



## panchalpiyush29 (Jun 8, 2013)

thanks that information certainly helps. Yes I am aware of the golden 6 occupation.
Hope it works all well from here.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> How will you know that a CO is assigned?


Not possible in case of SS. Whoever will be working on your case he/she will use all the docs you provided only and will decide the outcome on those.They will only notify you of your outcome either approval or rejection.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

panchalpiyush29 said:


> thanks that information certainly helps. Yes I am aware of the golden 6 occupation.
> Hope it works all well from here.


Sure it will. All the best bro.


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

kmann said:


> Sorry Bro , But I dont agree with you. I applied for VIC ss with 60 points + 5pts from VIC SS (65 in total) and thankfully got approval.
> 
> There criteria for nomination is skills you possesses and their demand in Victoria with minimum 3 years of exp of course.
> 
> ...


Karan... when u say 3years.. is it skilled 3years or total 3 years.. I submitted my case for vic SS although I have 6 years total or 2years skilled exp


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

s_kumar16 said:


> Karan... when u say 3years.. is it skilled 3years or total 3 years.. I submitted my case for vic SS although I have 6 years total or 2years skilled exp


skilled 3 years. But i was having my ACS in old format, so i included all my experience and it got approved by VIC. I guess you are having ACS in new format ??


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

kmann said:


> skilled 3 years. But i was having my ACS in old format, so i included all my experience and it got approved by VIC. I guess you are having ACS in new format ??


Even for SS we need to include only the skilled experience from ACS? 

But in CV we have to include all work experience right?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Even for SS we need to include only the skilled experience from ACS?
> *I am not sure on that part. May be you can include all the exp*
> 
> But in CV we have to include all work experience right?


*Yes in CV , we need to include all the work exp*


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have applied to Victoria for State Sponsorship on 13th of September'13. Waiting for an acknowledgement.

ACS completed on 19th of July'13.
4yrs of work exp. (ACS deducted 2 years)
261313 Software Engineer (Java and C++)
Total 55 + 5 (SS) points.

What are my chances of getting approval for SS and when can I expect an answer from Victoria?
Thanks guys for your help (in advance )


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied to Victoria for State Sponsorship on 13th of September'13. Waiting for an acknowledgement.
> 
> ...


Hi Arpit,

your occupation is golden one 261313. So you can expect the response with in 10-15 days. I got my SS approval in 9 days.

All the best.


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

kmann said:


> Hi Arpit,
> 
> your occupation is golden one 261313. So you can expect the response with in 10-15 days. I got my SS approval in 9 days.
> 
> All the best.



Thanks kmann, for your prompt reply and for giving me hope.


----------



## panchalpiyush29 (Jun 8, 2013)

kmann said:


> Hi Arpit,
> 
> your occupation is golden one 261313. So you can expect the response with in 10-15 days. I got my SS approval in 9 days.
> 
> All the best.



Hi Karan,

I must say you speak very positively and its a real encouragement for ppl like us who are in the process.
Just to understand since our occupation is in golden list does it mean that we may have a chance of been picked first, as there might be a possibility that positions are filled?
Do I understand the above correctly?
Coz all I have been reading is that golden 6 are taking up a lot of time.
Must say 9 days for SS wow was super quick:lol:


----------



## Apple4s (Aug 13, 2013)

ACS +ve 261313 (Total 6.8 , Relevant-2.8 Years) ||IELTS -All 7||VIC SS(60+5) -Sept 4 & Waiting


----------



## Apple4s (Aug 13, 2013)

kmann said:


> Not possible in case of SS. Whoever will be working on your case he/she will use all the docs you provided only and will decide the outcome on those.They will only notify you of your outcome either approval or rejection.


Hi karan ..i have a Q..

if you get SS approved , does that mean i have to wait for DIAC to pic my EOI or its automatic invite ?

ACS +ve 261313 (Total 6.8 , Relevant-2.8 Years) ||IELTS -All 7||VIC SS(60+5) -Sept 4 & Waiting:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks, 
Sajin


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Apple4s said:


> Hi karan ..i have a Q..
> 
> if you get SS approved , does that mean i have to wait for DIAC to pic my EOI or its automatic invite ?
> 
> ...


automatic invitation after SS approval


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

Apple4s said:


> Hi karan ..i have a Q..
> 
> if you get SS approved , does that mean i have to wait for DIAC to pic my EOI or its automatic invite ?
> 
> ...


Any one in this forum got Vic SS with skilled exp less than 3 (as per ACS) but total exp greater than 3? Curious to know.. mine is 2 yrs skilled and submitted on 13sep


----------



## Apple4s (Aug 13, 2013)

Mine is 2.8  

ACS +ve 261313 (Total 6.8 , Relevant-2.8 Years) ||IELTS -All 7||VIC SS(60+5) -Sept 4 & Waiting


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

Apple4s said:


> Mine is 2.8
> 
> ACS +ve 261313 (Total 6.8 , Relevant-2.8 Years) ||IELTS -All 7||VIC SS(60+5) -Sept 4 & Waiting


Same here.

261313 Software Engineer | ACS : Applied on 16 April'13, +ve response on 19 July'13 | Total Exp. 4yrs (Relevant 2 yrs.) | IELTS: L8.5, R9, W7, S7 | 55 + 5 (SS) = 60 Points | Vic SS: Applied on 13 Sep'13 | Waiting........:amen:


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

panchalpiyush29 said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> I must say you speak very positively and its a real encouragement for ppl like us who are in the process.
> Just to understand since our occupation is in golden list does it mean that we may have a chance of been picked first, as there might be a possibility that positions are filled?
> ...


Yes your understanding is correct. It may take time depending upon number of points in case of 189. For 190 SS, as soon as any state sponsors you you will get invitation immediately. Yes, for VIC they are processing these 6 occupations on priority as there are limited number of seats left.

All the best with your application bro


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

s_kumar16 said:


> Any one in this forum got Vic SS with skilled exp less than 3 (as per ACS) but total exp greater than 3? Curious to know.. mine is 2 yrs skilled and submitted on 13sep


Well logically speaking all the experience you have is skilled only, but as per ACS you need to demonstrate some years of exp then after that they will consider your exp as skilled.Mine was in old format so I cant say anything. 

All of you just :fingerscrossed: and hope for the best. Hopefully all of you will get approval.


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

kmann said:


> Well logically speaking all the experience you have is skilled only, but as per ACS you need to demonstrate some years of exp then after that they will consider your exp as skilled.Mine was in old format so I cant say anything.
> 
> All of you just :fingerscrossed: and hope for the best. Hopefully all of you will get approval.


My understanding is that although we can claim points only for the relevant experience (no. of years left after ACS deduction), we can apply for SS with the total years of work experience. 
I mean:
3 years of work exp required by Vic for SS=> this is total no. of years of work exp. (not the relevant exp. according to ACS)


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

ACT stopped accepting SS applications for occupations within ANZSCO 2613 ‘Software and Applications Programmers’.

Victoria will also follow the suit, I guess. I hope it will process the already submitted applications.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Any url for confirmation ?? I think..Its still accepting applications as of now..


----------



## Apple4s (Aug 13, 2013)

2013 said:


> Any url for confirmation ?? I think..Its still accepting applications as of now..


There is no URL to check that ......
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS +ve 261313 (Total 6.8 , Relevant-2.8 Years) ||IELTS -All 7||VIC SS(60+5) -Sept 4 & Waiting


----------



## Apple4s (Aug 13, 2013)

I got my Vic SS today :yo
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS +ve 261313 (Total 6.8 , Relevant-2.8 Years) ||IELTS -All 7||VIC SS(60+5) Sept 4 -->Received on 18th Sept


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

2013 said:


> Any url for confirmation ?? I think..Its still accepting applications as of now..


ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

Apple4s said:


> I got my Vic SS today :yo
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS +ve 261313 (Total 6.8 , Relevant-2.8 Years) ||IELTS -All 7||VIC SS(60+5) Sept 4 -->Received on 18th Sept


Heartiest Congratulations Dude!! :dance:
It was fast. I hope I too get a +ve response from Vic soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Apple4s (Aug 13, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> Heartiest Congratulations Dude!! :dance:
> It was fast. I hope I too get a +ve response from Vic soon. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Mate ..& all the best ..They are processing applications for 2613 pretty quick ..two of ma friends got it too ..


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

Apple4s said:


> Thanks Mate ..& all the best ..They are processing applications for 2613 pretty quick ..two of ma friends got it too ..


Congrats...
This even relieves of the point that Vic SS is not looking for 3yrs skilled.. great..
Is it like u got direct invitation for DIAC or u need to apply for it now?


----------



## panchalpiyush29 (Jun 8, 2013)

Apple4s said:


> I got my Vic SS today :yo
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS +ve 261313 (Total 6.8 , Relevant-2.8 Years) ||IELTS -All 7||VIC SS(60+5) Sept 4 -->Received on 18th Sept


Congrats mate very happy for you.
I have applied SS on Sep 6th and ack on Sep 13th hope we all are next in queue.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Apple4s said:


> I got my Vic SS today :yo
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS +ve 261313 (Total 6.8 , Relevant-2.8 Years) ||IELTS -All 7||VIC SS(60+5) Sept 4 -->Received on 18th Sept


 Wow.. congrats.. Vic is doing a great job..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxmilindj (Apr 10, 2013)

Apple4s said:


> I got my Vic SS today :yo
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS +ve 261313 (Total 6.8 , Relevant-2.8 Years) ||IELTS -All 7||VIC SS(60+5) Sept 4 -->Received on 18th Sept


Hey Congrats dude ! Could you please let me know your skill set, I wished to compare why they rejected mine, I work in Java J2ee , Spring / hibernate.


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

milindj said:


> Hey Congrats dude ! Could you please let me know your skill set, I wished to compare why they rejected mine, I work in Java J2ee , Spring / hibernate.


Hi Milind,
Even my skill set is same - Java and Spring. My application is still pending. I have applied on 12th of Sep. When did you apply, how many years of work exp. do you have and which company do you work for?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxmilindj (Apr 10, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> Hi Milind,
> Even my skill set is same - Java and Spring. My application is still pending. I have applied on 12th of Sep. When did you apply, how many years of work exp. do you have and which company do you work for?


total 8 , deduct 4 for ACS , and work for T C S.


----------



## Apple4s (Aug 13, 2013)

s_kumar16 said:


> Congrats...
> This even relieves of the point that Vic SS is not looking for 3yrs skilled.. great..
> Is it like u got direct invitation for DIAC or u need to apply for it now?


Its automatic ..you vl get a email from DIAC immediately after SS mail 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS +ve 261313 (Total 6.8 , Relevant-2.8 Years) ||IELTS -All 7||VIC SS(60+5) Sept 4 -->Received on 18th Sept


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone with 263111?


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

Received a mail from Victoria. I am asked to provide a more detailed CV. Can anyone please give me some tips on writing a better resume. Did you guys used some template or something? Is it possible for someone to share any sample CV with me?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxmilindj (Apr 10, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> Received a mail from Victoria. I am asked to provide a more detailed CV. Can anyone please give me some tips on writing a better resume. Did you guys used some template or something? Is it possible for someone to share any sample CV with me?


I think they are approving SE 261313 and not 261311 for analyst programmers. 
Any 261311 got approval ? 
Although they are the same nearly; even SA is open for 261313 and says restricted for261311


----------



## nnn (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi guys,

i have been following this thread from quite a while and am on same page as some of u as i got vic ss rejection 4 months back and they send me the same standard rejection email my q here is

1)shall i go ahead and apply for reconsideration now or shall i wait for another 2 months to apply again
2) what should i do different in case if i reapply to get more chance of positve response

many thanks in advance
plz help me with this one


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

nnn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i have been following this thread from quite a while and am on same page as some of u as i got vic ss rejection 4 months back and they send me the same standard rejection email my q here is
> 
> ...


How many years of experience do you have? Which ANZCO code did you apply with? Didn't you try any other states?


----------



## sunnydee (Mar 8, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> Received a mail from Victoria. I am asked to provide a more detailed CV. Can anyone please give me some tips on writing a better resume. Did you guys used some template or something? Is it possible for someone to share any sample CV with me?


even i received similar email today, what is ur occupation and technological back ground ?

m ETL developer, have applied for developer Programmer


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

sunnydee said:


> even i received similar email today, what is ur occupation and technological back ground ?
> 
> m ETL developer, have applied for developer Programmer


Do you have at least 3 pages? make sure you read the job description of the ANZCO code and relate your work experience with it.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear Friends,

In the application for Victoria, there is a section where you have to specify the state where your relatives reside if any of your relatives are in Australia.

As my aunt and cousin are in NSW, i got a reply from Victoria asking for the below-
Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections
· Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

The fact is that even though i have relatives in NSW, if Victoria sponsors me, i will no way even think of going to some other state, other than Victoria and will most likely continue to stay in Victoria even after the 2 years...But, not sure how to convey the same. 

I am a data analyst/architect/programmer...

Any advise would be great...Thanks Very Much...


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

sunnydee said:


> even i received similar email today, what is ur occupation and technological back ground ?
> 
> m ETL developer, have applied for developer Programmer


I work as a Software Engineer with IBM India Software Lab (product based division of IBM). IBM has it's own implementation of JDK and I work in Level 3 Support and Development team of Java Technology Center.
Main Technical Skills: Java, C, C++, Assembly Language, Core Dump Analysis.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> I work as a Software Engineer with IBM India Software Lab (product based division of IBM). IBM has it's own implementation of JDK and I work in Level 3 Support and Development team of Java Technology Center.
> Main Technical Skills: Java, C, C++, Assembly Language, Core Dump Analysis.


Guys, 

If anyone need sample CV, PM me your email ID, I will share my CV with you guys that I used to get the Victoria SS approval. I would love to help you guys.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

kmann said:


> Guys,
> 
> If anyone need sample CV, PM me your email ID, I will share my CV with you guys that I used to get the Victoria SS approval. I would love to help you guys.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Karan. My mail id is " [email protected] ".
Apprecitate your help.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> In the application for Victoria, there is a section where you have to specify the state where your relatives reside if any of your relatives are in Australia.
> 
> ...


You can tell them even though your Aunt and cousin are in NSW but considering the job prospects and number of opportunities that are available in Victoria are way more than available in NSW for your skills. Also, you can say other things like cost of living, climate , work culture and other factors also influenced your decision for choosing Victoria.

You can strongly support your claim by saying that you have relatives in NSW that can sponsor you and you can easily get 10 points, but instead considering all aspects you decided to go for Victoria .

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> Thanks a lot Karan. My mail id is " [email protected] ".
> Apprecitate your help.


Mailed you the CV bro. All the best with your application. If anythin else require feel free to ask. 

Also, pls dnt share your personal details on forum. Its against the forum rules. Take care of this thing as well.Use Private message insetad. 

Regards,
Karan


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone with code 263111 and recently got results?


----------



## [rcf] (Jul 4, 2013)

*kmann*, please, email me your cv. I can't send you pm.
email: [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

[rcf] said:


> *kmann*, please, email me your cv. I can't send you pm.
> email: [email protected]
> 
> Thank you.


You will be able to send PM after 5 posts. Anywayz I tried sending you the CV but got failure from your mailbox server. Provide some alternate email ID


----------



## [rcf] (Jul 4, 2013)

oh, I see.
It's my 5th post, so I will pm you my email.


----------



## [rcf] (Jul 4, 2013)

hmm, still can't so it. I have another one, please try to send it to [email protected]


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

[rcf] said:


> hmm, still can't so it. I have another one, please try to send it to [email protected]


Sent. Please check.


----------



## [rcf] (Jul 4, 2013)

got it, thanks!


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> Received a mail from Victoria. I am asked to provide a more detailed CV. Can anyone please give me some tips on writing a better resume. Did you guys used some template or something? Is it possible for someone to share any sample CV with me?


Hi Arpit,

I believe you have been asked for a detailed resume on 17th/18th Sept and you have applied for VIC SS on Sept 12th. So it seems that things are moving pretty fast for VIC for 261313. I am planning to apply for VIC next week.

Could you secure employment details and roles & resp from HR? Or planning to go by reference letter?

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Hi Arpit,
> 
> I believe you have been asked for a detailed resume on 17th/18th Sept and you have applied for VIC SS on Sept 12th. So it seems that things are moving pretty fast for VIC for 261313. I am planning to apply for VIC next week.
> 
> ...


I did submit my reference letter, from my company's HR, which I gathered at the time of applying for skills assessment from ACS, with my application to Victoria for SS. Other than this we need a commitment letter and a detailed CV. 
I hope it answers your question.


----------



## murali2610 (May 30, 2013)

Got my vic ss approval today..it was super quick... only applied yesterday evening under streamlined process for current 457 visa holders...also got the 190 invite from diac immediately after the ss approval..


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> I did submit my reference letter, from my company's HR, which I gathered at the time of applying for skills assessment from ACS, with my application to Victoria for SS. Other than this we need a commitment letter and a detailed CV.
> I hope it answers your question.


Commitment Letter - Do you mean the declaration which we need to download(given in the Vic Website), sign and attach or is it something else?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

murali2610 said:


> Got my vic ss approval today..it was super quick... only applied yesterday evening under streamlined process for current 457 visa holders...also got the 190 invite from diac immediately after the ss approval..


Wowwwooww...Congrats Murali..

So many Vic SS approvals.. Gives a positive vibe..


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

murali2610 said:


> Got my vic ss approval today..it was super quick... only applied yesterday evening under streamlined process for current 457 visa holders...also got the 190 invite from diac immediately after the ss approval..


Congrats.... r u already working in VIC state?


----------



## murali2610 (May 30, 2013)

Yes I am working in victoria


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Commitment Letter - Do you mean the declaration which we need to download(given in the Vic Website), sign and attach or is it something else?


I am not sure. I have taken help of a visa consultant. He asked me to write a letter committing for staying and working in Victoria for the first 2 years of my stay in Australia.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> I am not sure. I have taken help of a visa consultant. He asked me to write a letter committing for staying and working in Victoria for the first 2 years of my stay in Australia.


Thanks.


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> I am not sure. I have taken help of a visa consultant. He asked me to write a letter committing for staying and working in Victoria for the first 2 years of my stay in Australia.


You can download commitment form from the same website as where you apply for SS. I have downloaded it, signed and uploaded scanned copy.


----------



## ajaycwl (Jul 28, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> I did submit my reference letter, from my company's HR, which I gathered at the time of applying for skills assessment from ACS, with my application to Victoria for SS. Other than this we need a commitment letter and a detailed CV.
> I hope it answers your question.


How shall I approach HR to get reference letter for duties and responsibilities from my current employer?

Please reply me .


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

ajaycwl said:


> How shall I approach HR to get reference letter for duties and responsibilities from my current employer?
> 
> Please reply me .


Depends upon your company dude. Which company do u work for? I actually talked to my HR and had to reveal that I am planning to migrate to Australia and as part of my application I need a reference letter from my employer. My company took about 1 month in handing over the letter to me.


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> Depends upon your company dude. Which company do u work for? I actually talked to my HR and had to reveal that I am planning to migrate to Australia and as part of my application I need a reference letter from my employer. My company took about 1 month in handing over the letter to me.


Ajay, u can use same letter ad used for skills assessment...


----------



## navee (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

I got +ve ACS Assessment but they have deducted 4 years out of 6 years for ICT security specialist occupation. What i should i do now? Can i apply for VIC SS as they have requirement for 3 years?


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

navee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got +ve ACS Assessment but they have deducted 4 years out of 6 years for ICT security specialist occupation. What i should i do now? Can i apply for VIC SS as they have requirement for 3 years?


Go ahead and apply for VIC SS.... It is not very clear if Vic is looking for Skilled 3 years or total 3 years.. but there is case from this forum who got SS positive result with 2.8years skilled (not good example as this is almost 3 ).

So try your luck... Unless you have any better options?


----------



## ravi09 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Guys

I have 2 questions pertaining to filing the EOI and Vic. state nomination application.

1) I am 32 years and 1.5 months today, so do I fall in the 25-32 or 33-39 years category, makes a big difference of 5 points.
2) ACS has deducted 4 years from my DBA experience with a B.Tech. in Computer Science and Engineering, thats so very unfortunate  So can I use those 4 years to count my experience or I only have to use the rest?

Answers are greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

ravi09 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have 2 questions pertaining to filing the EOI and Vic. state nomination application.
> 
> ...


Pls find comments in RED


----------



## Lampong (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice work - can I ask what occupation you got it through?

Also any dos and don'ts for application for VIC SS?

I'm about to apply this week (the SS is a go/no-go for me)

Thanks!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Lampong said:


> Nice work - can I ask what occupation you got it through?
> 261313- Software Engineer
> Also any dos and don'ts for application for VIC SS?
> *Just fill your application correctly and make sure to create a brief CV showing roles and responsibilities for each of the comapnies/projects you worked for including tools and technologies used*
> ...


Reply in BOLD. Anything else pls feel free to ask.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

Are there any responses from Vic SS recently.. havent heard any in this forum in last 1week...


----------



## sonux (Sep 5, 2013)

hi all
my app is still under proces. appled on 15 july in 261314 with70 marks not sure what will hapen


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi i have applied on Sep 5 2013 and got a mail asking for detailed cv on sep 13 and got an ack on Sep 17.And now im waiting for the outcome .. my code is 261314.Any one recently got nominations... anxious ...


----------



## ravi09 (Sep 24, 2013)

kmann said:


> Pls find comments in RED


Thanks a lot KMANN for your inputs. Do you think I should use the entire experience for filing EOI as well?

My agent insists that I only use the experience cited relevant by ACS although I have strong proof (DBA certification exam reports while I was pursuing my B.Tech degree) to convince the CO that I acquired DBA skills before the start of my first job.

Anyone else has any inputs for me?


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

ravi09 said:


> Thanks a lot KMANN for your inputs. Do you think I should use the entire experience for filing EOI as well?
> 
> My agent insists that I only use the experience cited relevant by ACS although I have strong proof (DBA certification exam reports while I was pursuing my B.Tech degree) to convince the CO that I acquired DBA skills before the start of my first job.
> 
> Anyone else has any inputs for me?


For DIAC (EOI) its safer to claim only Skilled experience as given by ACS. Although, DIAC response upon calling would be, we can claim more points provided we show enough proof. They although dont tell what proof it is. If you are ok to risk the DIAC application fee, you can claim all years of experience.


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Applied for SS on August 16th and received a rejection today. I am not sure about the rejection reason it is a common template email I feel. I am a Software Tester with 7 years of Exp. and fulfilled all the required criteria (ACS, IELTS). Prepared a good Resume, Commitment letter and list of available opportunities in Victoria state.

Frankly, I am disappointed because I am not sure of the rejection reason. And also I am not sure about the other possible ways for Australian PR. 

Seniors please advice.

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## ravi09 (Sep 24, 2013)

s_kumar16 said:


> For DIAC (EOI) its safer to claim only Skilled experience as given by ACS. Although, DIAC response upon calling would be, we can claim more points provided we show enough proof. They although dont tell what proof it is. If you are ok to risk the DIAC application fee, you can claim all years of experience.


Called DIAC and they say "because COs are no experts in your field they would go by what ACS has to say". They although mentioned "you could take a risk". I don't think they were very concerned for me when they said this 

Have sent an email to ACS with my ACS report and DBA certification exam reports asking them if they could take a review of my profile. Awaiting their response.

The problem is if I cannot use all my experience in EOI, I will end up will less points and probability of the state picking up my profile will be less. What is the point of claiming the full experience in the state nomination experience then.


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello all,

This might not be highly relevant on this forum, but just wanted to check.

I'm applying with the ANZSCO code 225113: Marketing Specialist and the code isn't reflected on state lists except for ACT (in closed status) and in SA (in off-list). ACT however has informed that if I have a legal job offer, I could still submit for a verification since my code is present on the list, although closed. Now, just wanted to check with you folks, is there any legal alternative such as this or different for VIC SS? If I had a job offer from a VIC employer, would I be able to take my 190 ahead with the state? Please share if you might have any knowledge around this.

Would you know off any good consultancies who help expats find a full-time role/job offer? I'm already a part of seek and such other recruitment sites, but would like to talk to a consultant as well.


----------



## ravi09 (Sep 24, 2013)

I have another quicky guys. When did ACS change their rules wrt to the clause that they will deduct 4 years from your experience if your ICT Major degree is not in line with your nominated occupation?

My agent says it happened sometime in July and went on to say that because my application was files on the 21st of July this rule was not in effect at that time so they did not inform me. If I were to believe their word how can ACS evaluate an application which was files in June on changed rules which came into effect in July?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

skyscraper said:


> Applied for SS on August 16th and received a rejection today. I am not sure about the rejection reason it is a common template email I feel. I am a Software Tester with 7 years of Exp. and fulfilled all the required criteria (ACS, IELTS). Prepared a good Resume, Commitment letter and list of available opportunities in Victoria state.
> 
> Frankly, I am disappointed because I am not sure of the rejection reason. And also I am not sure about the other possible ways for Australian PR.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear that Rajesh. For testers only Vic is right now open. ACT is closed. 

When did you apply ? If you don't mind can you share the company you work for ?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ravi09 said:


> I have another quicky guys. When did ACS change their rules wrt to the clause that they will deduct 4 years from your experience if your ICT Major degree is not in line with your nominated occupation?
> 
> My agent says it happened sometime in July and went on to say that because my application was files on the 21st of July this rule was not in effect at that time so they did not inform me. If I were to believe their word how can ACS evaluate an application which was files in June on changed rules which came into effect in July?[/QUOTE/]
> The new ACS rule came into effect from April. Even if you claim full experience DIAC might reduce work and there are chances of rejection. There are some members who have faced this. Also some of them who claimed full experiences have got grants.. but to be safe go with what your agent says.


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

ravi09 said:


> I have another quicky guys. When did ACS change their rules wrt to the clause that they will deduct 4 years from your experience if your ICT Major degree is not in line with your nominated occupation?
> 
> My agent says it happened sometime in July and went on to say that because my application was files on the 21st of July this rule was not in effect at that time so they did not inform me. If I were to believe their word how can ACS evaluate an application which was files in June on changed rules which came into effect in July?


Rules changed from April 16th... and all reports after that have reduced exp... check the ACS booklet revision date and clause for reducing years with in it


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

Does Victoria still offering SS to IT guys ?


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

is there any one sitting on 55 points and applying for SS for 5 points . want to know how confident every body with 60 points in getting invitation. i am in this 55 points situation due to new ACS rules, i am mechanical engg and 6 yrs of exp has been deducted leaving 0 points for exp.


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

Janardhan.G said:


> is there any one sitting on 55 points and applying for SS for 5 points . want to know how confident every body with 60 points in getting invitation. i am in this 55 points situation due to new ACS rules, i am mechanical engg and 6 yrs of exp has been deducted leaving 0 points for exp.


We submitted for VIC SS on Sep 13th with 55 points (261312). We got SS acknowledgement on September 18th. Hoping for a +Ve response..... any body ahead in the line?


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

s_kumar16 said:


> We submitted for VIC SS on Sep 13th with 55 points (261312). We got SS acknowledgement on September 18th. Hoping for a +Ve response..... any body ahead in the line?


thanks for update. I applied for ACS and giving my IELTS. lets see how it turns out for me..good luck with your VIC SS.


----------



## friction (Jun 24, 2010)

I intend to apply for the Victoria State Nomination, under the PhD
route. I am awaiting a decision from VETASSESS regarding my skill
assessment. I've lodged my VETASSESS application 6 weeks back.

I recently gave an IELTS test which gave me an overall score of 7.5
(Listening 8,Speaking 8, Reading 6, Writing 8). However I can not
claim any points for the language abilities as I don't have 7 in each
band. 

According to the points mentioned in Skill Select, I've

Age- 25 points
Educational Qualifications- 20 points
Skilled Employment- 5 points

So a total of 50 points without the state sponsorship and even with
the state sponsorship, I may only have 55 points if I decide to make an
EOI at a later stage. Am I eligible to apply for the Victoria state
sponsorship under the Victorian State Sponsorship for international
PhD graduates? Or should I retry IELTS so that I have 60 points before
I apply for the state sponsorship?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

friction said:


> I intend to apply for the Victoria State Nomination, under the PhD
> route. I am awaiting a decision from VETASSESS regarding my skill
> assessment. I've lodged my VETASSESS application 6 weeks back.
> 
> ...


I would definitely suggest you to re appear for IELTS. Since you have got very good score or 8 in all 3 modules except Reading, you can definitely get more than 6 in reading next time with some practice.

Believe me people struggle to get 7 in speaking and writing and you got it in ur first attempt only  Reading is very easy as compared to these two and you can definitely get more 7 or 8 in that as well. Even if you get 7 you will get valuable 10 points and i wont be surprised if u get 8 in each.

All the best mate.

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## friction (Jun 24, 2010)

kmann said:


> I would definitely suggest you to re appear for IELTS. Since you have got very good score or 8 in all 3 modules except Reading, you can definitely get more than 6 in reading next time with some practice.
> 
> Believe me people struggle to get 7 in speaking and writing and you got it in ur first attempt only  Reading is very easy as compared to these two and you can definitely get more 7 or 8 in that as well. Even if you get 7 you will get valuable 10 points and i wont be surprised if u get 8 in each.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karan! I will give it a try again, I messed up my reading part and confident that I can improve it. The problem is that it may take another couple of months to get the date and results ready. 

Does this somehow mean that with 50 points, Victoria State wouldn't offer a sponsorship? Their PhD route seems to be a streamlined process for attracting international PhD graduates which even don't require any work experience. 

I would like to apply for the SS as I already have 6 in each band which satisfies the minimum eligibility criteria and would like to do it as soon as I hear from vetassess. In the mean time I will be improving ielts score as well. So let me rephrase the question again; is it mandatory to have 55 points to apply for SS?


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

friction said:


> Thanks Karan! I will give it a try again, I messed up my reading part and confident that I can improve it. The problem is that it may take another couple of months to get the date and results ready.
> 
> Does this somehow mean that with 50 points, Victoria State wouldn't offer a sponsorship? Their PhD route seems to be a streamlined process for attracting international PhD graduates which even don't require any work experience.
> 
> I would like to apply for the SS as I already have 6 in each band which satisfies the minimum eligibility criteria and would like to do it as soon as I hear from vetassess. In the mean time I will be improving ielts score as well. So let me rephrase the question again; is it mandatory to have 55 points to apply for SS?


Doesnt Vetassess take 3 months to come with a result? You have over a month for the VET results to come out and you can actually give your IELTS and the results would come out by the time VET assesses your skills. You might need to travel to give the IELTS but there are a few places in India where you can give it on the 12th/26th of October.
Even i firmly believe that you should reappear for IELTS as your score is above average, excellent infact except for the reading module.


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

friction said:


> Thanks Karan! I will give it a try again, I messed up my reading part and confident that I can improve it. The problem is that it may take another couple of months to get the date and results ready.
> 
> Does this somehow mean that with 50 points, Victoria State wouldn't offer a sponsorship? Their PhD route seems to be a streamlined process for attracting international PhD graduates which even don't require any work experience.
> 
> I would like to apply for the SS as I already have 6 in each band which satisfies the minimum eligibility criteria and would like to do it as soon as I hear from vetassess. In the mean time I will be improving ielts score as well. So let me rephrase the question again; is it mandatory to have 55 points to apply for SS?


Dear 
Do one thing in ielts
Start from last paragraph as it contain more question than other part of read.
You get more time and by this you will attemt more questions and more maarks


----------



## friction (Jun 24, 2010)

sylvia_australia said:


> Dear
> Do one thing in ielts
> Start from last paragraph as it contain more question than other part of read.
> You get more time and by this you will attemt more questions and more maarks


Thanks Bobinv and Sylvia for the inspiration. I had a quick look at the upcoming ielts schedule and gonna book it for the 26th October. The earlier I could hear from Vetassess will be 2nd week of November. I will start it from the last para - in fact this the major mistake I did this time. 

Hypothetically asking, if I could only score overall 6 in the next attempt too; would I be able to approach the state for sponsorship with 50 points as the PhD route seems to be exempted from many other stricter criterions?


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

friction said:


> Thanks Bobinv and Sylvia for the inspiration. I had a quick look at the upcoming ielts schedule and gonna book it for the 26th October. The earlier I could hear from Vetassess will be 2nd week of November. I will start it from the last para - in fact this the major mistake I did this time.
> 
> Hypothetically asking, if I could only score overall 6 in the next attempt too; would I be able to approach the state for sponsorship with 50 points as the PhD route seems to be exempted from many other stricter criterions?


Sorry but have no idea about PhD route.
I scarify my phd for immigration as i just left it inbetween.
I need money for immigration. So was unable to pay the fee


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

friction said:


> Thanks Bobinv and Sylvia for the inspiration. I had a quick look at the upcoming ielts schedule and gonna book it for the 26th October. The earlier I could hear from Vetassess will be 2nd week of November. I will start it from the last para - in fact this the major mistake I did this time.
> 
> Hypothetically asking, if I could only score overall 6 in the next attempt too; would I be able to approach the state for sponsorship with 50 points as the PhD route seems to be exempted from many other stricter criterions?


Well.. You would need 60 points for EOI. You will get 20 points for your Phd and you need to have at least 55 points to apply for SS in order to be eligible for a visa invite.


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi,
I had applied for Vic SS around 13 Sept in 233914 (Engg Technologist) which is on State SOL but i got a rejection mail a week or so later with following:
_Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

§ your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

§ the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

§ the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

§ your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

§ the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria.

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria._

I think they really look at your CV and check if it is relevant to VIC job market or whatever, so do write it carefully.
Fortunately i have 65 pts so going for 189 now.


----------



## friction (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you all. I've received an official confirmation that I should have at least 55 points to apply for SS, which implies that I will need to give the IELTS again!

On another note, i am confused whether to claim points for the partner skills also. 

My wife is 30 years old, has got IELTS 6.5 and has a MSc degree in Microbiology - however she does not have work experience in the science industry which is a major issue to get the skill assessed. Would this be sufficient to claim 5 points for partner skills do does she need to have work experience in the field also?


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

Friction:

When did u apply and under which job code u applied ?


----------



## Mattooose (May 28, 2013)

Hi,
Could some one tell me how much time does it take to get an invitation from Victoria ?
I was told that they are taking around 3 months. Is it true ?
I have 60 points without SS. I am applying for developer programmer code (2613).


----------



## friction (Jun 24, 2010)

King_of_the_ring said:


> Friction:
> 
> When did u apply and under which job code u applied ?


Mathematician 224211 - I did not apply, I emailed them and they've replied very promptly, say less than 10 hours which is excellent IMHO!


----------



## gbhushan (Sep 26, 2013)

skyscraper said:


> Applied for SS on August 16th and received a rejection today. I am not sure about the rejection reason it is a common template email I feel. I am a Software Tester with 7 years of Exp. and fulfilled all the required criteria (ACS, IELTS). Prepared a good Resume, Commitment letter and list of available opportunities in Victoria state.
> 
> Frankly, I am disappointed because I am not sure of the rejection reason. And also I am not sure about the other possible ways for Australian PR.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajesh, we also applied for Vic SS last week and awaiting decision, Same bracket of 7 years of testing experience. fingers crossed. were you able to figure out the reason for rejection? Any advise here would be highly appreaciated. 

Thansk, G.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi All,

Please tell me about the experience criteria required to apply for either 189 or 190?

I am working as a Software Engineer with 2.5 years of experience on JAVA.

1) what is the minimum experience required to apply for 189?

2) what is the minimum experience required to apply for 190?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxmilindj (Apr 10, 2013)

gbhushan said:


> Hi Rajesh, we also applied for Vic SS last week and awaiting decision, Same bracket of 7 years of testing experience. fingers crossed. were you able to figure out the reason for rejection? Any advise here would be highly appreaciated.
> 
> Thansk, G.


Generally, they dont give a specific answer, when I insisted they said they shortlist profiles the way a recruiter would do, hence the criteria is not specific , perhaps they lookout to have a balance. 
More or less for an applicant, I believe its a matter of luck. I was confident on my application because a simple search for Java on seek returns 700+ job listings and overall my ielts was 8, 7 in each and 8 yrs of experience. 
Thus I was baffled and I wondered why, wrote to them for any possible errors but they simply said that it was reviewed and the decision was final. 

so fingers crossed , may God bless you, yes you need a divine intervention in here


----------



## gbhushan (Sep 26, 2013)

milindj said:


> Generally, they dont give a specific answer, when I insisted they said they shortlist profiles the way a recruiter would do, hence the criteria is not specific , perhaps they lookout to have a balance.
> More or less for an applicant, I believe its a matter of luck. I was confident on my application because a simple search for Java on seek returns 700+ job listings and overall my ielts was 8, 7 in each and 8 yrs of experience.
> Thus I was baffled and I wondered why, wrote to them for any possible errors but they simply said that it was reviewed and the decision was final.
> 
> so fingers crossed , may God bless you, yes you need a divine intervention in here


Thanks !! Yep fingers crossed.

Need to to work on partner skills assessments as well now  to increase the points on my application !!


----------



## sonux (Sep 5, 2013)

Got rejection today from vic ss 261314....70 marks with automation and bfsi blend exp of 9 years .....big disappointment if they do not have any position why they canot closeit


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

sonux said:


> Got rejection today from vic ss 261314....70 marks with automation and bfsi blend exp of 9 years .....big disappointment if they do not have any position why they canot closeit


Hard Luck buddy. BTW, when did u apply?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

sonux said:


> Got rejection today from vic ss 261314....70 marks with automation and bfsi blend exp of 9 years .....big disappointment if they do not have any position why they canot closeit


May be there is no demand for your skills in Victoria at the moment.Just a guess though :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

sonux said:


> Got rejection today from vic ss 261314....70 marks with automation and bfsi blend exp of 9 years .....big disappointment if they do not have any position why they canot closeit


Thats really disappointing as only option for testers is Vic.. 70points and 9yrs experience what more do they need.. 

Did you give the jobs ads available for your skillset?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxmilindj (Apr 10, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thats really disappointing as only option for testers is Vic.. 70points and 9yrs experience what more do they need..
> 
> Did you give the jobs ads available for your skillset?


It simply tough luck; they simply shortlist resumes as a recruiter would do, that is what they said. I have 8 yrs of exp in Java, 700+ jobs in Melbourne didnt helped me. And yes I mentioned this in a cover letter too.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

milindj said:


> It simply tough luck; they simply shortlist resumes as a recruiter would do, that is what they said. I have 8 yrs of exp in Java, 700+ jobs in Melbourne didnt helped me. And yes I mentioned this in a cover letter too.


May be some one having friends or relatives in Australia also play some role in their selection criteria and how good and brief your CV is. :faint2:


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

kmann said:


> May be some one having friends or relatives in Australia also play some role in their selection criteria and how good and brief your CV is. :faint2:


Relatives and friends?? Is it enough just if we give their names and relationship? or do we need to give their contact details?

i have couple of my friends in Melbourne. but not really very close.. Just in touch through FB. can I give their names?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

milindj said:


> It simply tough luck; they simply shortlist resumes as a recruiter would do, that is what they said. I have 8 yrs of exp in Java, 700+ jobs in Melbourne didnt helped me. And yes I mentioned this in a cover letter too.


Yes.. Its mere luck .. We can just ray2:


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Relatives and friends?? Is it enough just if we give their names and relationship? or do we need to give their contact details?
> 
> i have couple of my friends in Melbourne. but not really very close.. Just in touch through FB. can I give their names?


Yes only name , relation and location. Contact details are not required. I did the same. I gave the names of my friend's cousins and relation as "friend". I guess that also played a role in my SS approval. Just a guess though 

You can go ahead and give their names.but i guess that you can do only at the time of submitting online application. If you have already submitted you cant do it now.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxmilindj (Apr 10, 2013)

kmann said:


> May be some one having friends or relatives in Australia also play some role in their selection criteria and how good and brief your CV is. :faint2:


I did mention about my friend in Melbourne , and about the CV ha , god knows what they expect but yes I took every point of the sample CV format they have on their site, even indicated my position along with designation within the org tree.
Wrote roles supporting my occupation code in each project. 
Additionally mentioned victoria as the only state in my EOI too ! Have done a ton of research on this; infact met one of the victorian govt. representative at an seminar too, to clarify the process doubts etc.

I have the frustration to learn the answer why; and I believe they should be specific to answer why they reject an application or where it fell short against others.
Their opaque process perhaps indicate their randomness to select profiles and not being transparent might be just an excuse to keep it easier for them than to compare and rank every application.

Hence, its luck pure glittering luck is what you need on top of your genuine profile atleast for victoria.


----------



## sonux (Sep 5, 2013)

Guys there is no logic.. It is all their veto rights without any rational


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

Vic started another stage of filtration... my spouse is now asked to take ikm teckcheck test before they finalize the SS... need to know what all will be part of that test... her occupation is 261312 with most experience in c++.... Randstand india ltd is representing to conduct the test (as mentioned in Vic's mail)... any body with similar mail?


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi kumar ,

Can you tell me when did ur spouse apply for the VIC ss ?.I saw lot of rejection mails recently in the forum and but if they have asked this test MIGHT be a indication that ur spouse is already selected.What does the mail exactly say?.Can you share?.

Since iam waiting for a response from them applied on beginning of September 2013....




s_kumar16 said:


> Vic started another stage of filtration... my spouse is now asked to take ikm teckcheck test before they finalize the SS... need to know what all will be part of that test... her occupation is 261312 with most experience in c++.... Randstand india ltd is representing to conduct the test (as mentioned in Vic's mail)... any body with similar mail?


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

s_kumar16 said:


> Vic started another stage of filtration... my spouse is now asked to take ikm teckcheck test before they finalize the SS... need to know what all will be part of that test... her occupation is 261312 with most experience in c++.... Randstand india ltd is representing to conduct the test (as mentioned in Vic's mail)... any body with similar mail?


My application is also under processing. I have not been asked to appear for any test, yet.
Kumar, can you please provide more information about the Vic's mail?
What is the process of registering for the test and how are the topics chosen?


----------



## simple_man (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Guys ,

Need some help here. I am planning to apply for Victoria SS for the job code : 261111 - ICT Business Analyst. As per the Minimum work experience required it is 5 years as per Victoria. I have 5 years 6 months relevant experience as ICT biz analyst.As a proof Statutory declaration is available depicting the R & R's and signed by my seniors.

Could someone let me know if the 5 years they are asking is as per ACS assessment criteria ? if that is the case I have only 3 + years after the cut-off of initial 2 years. However I did have a +ve skill assessment outcome.

I have 7 in each for IELTS , so that part is taken care off.

So Please confirm , if I have the eligibility when it comes to work experience ? 

br,
Simple Man


----------



## nmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

s_kumar16 said:


> Vic started another stage of filtration... my spouse is now asked to take ikm teckcheck test before they finalize the SS... need to know what all will be part of that test... her occupation is 261312 with most experience in c++.... Randstand india ltd is representing to conduct the test (as mentioned in Vic's mail)... any body with similar mail?


Applied for VIC SS on 10th Sept, Acknowledgment received on 19th Sept. On Sep 26 received the following email (just the excerpt of the email):

"Your application for State nomination has been successful however prior to finalising the application we request that you complete this assessment. Once you have completed the assessment you will be notified officially of the positive outcome of your Victorian Government nomination application.

You will shortly be contacted by a representative from Randstad who will provide further instructions on how to complete the test."

This Test has been sent to me (as per my choosen option). Which i need to complete with in the specified time limit.

The response from Randstad on the subject of effect of test results to the SS as follows:

"Result of this test will decide the skills level of candidate with the other in the same field".

What are your thoughts on this ????

Regards,


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

simple_man said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Need some help here. I am planning to apply for Victoria SS for the job code : 261111 - ICT Business Analyst. As per the Minimum work experience required it is 5 years as per Victoria. I have 5 years 6 months relevant experience as ICT biz analyst.As a proof Statutory declaration is available depicting the R & R's and signed by my seniors.
> 
> ...


Someone similar to your case has got the SS approval.. Just check last few pages in this thread. You might be eligible.. Let seniors also help you..


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

nmiller said:


> Applied for VIC SS on 10th Sept, Acknowledgment received on 19th Sept. On Sep 26 received the following email (just the excerpt of the email):
> 
> "Your application for State nomination has been successful however prior to finalising the application we request that you complete this assessment. Once you have completed the assessment you will be notified officially of the positive outcome of your Victorian Government nomination application.
> 
> ...


Can you please share your occupation code? Where you contacted by any representative?


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

nmiller said:


> Applied for VIC SS on 10th Sept, Acknowledgment received on 19th Sept. On Sep 26 received the following email (just the excerpt of the email):
> 
> "Your application for State nomination has been successful however prior to finalising the application we request that you complete this assessment. Once you have completed the assessment you will be notified officially of the positive outcome of your Victorian Government nomination application.
> 
> ...


Hi Miller,

Who chose the topics of the test? What was the procedure?
What is the time limit for completing the test?

Thanks and Regards,
Arpit.


----------



## nmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Can you please share your occupation code? Where you contacted by any representative?


As i mentioned representative from Randstad contacted and took my choice of exam, i can disclose only that it was ICT related occupation.

Regards,


----------



## simple_man (Aug 13, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Someone similar to your case has got the SS approval.. Just check last few pages in this thread. You might be eligible.. Let seniors also help you..


Hi Sai,

Thank you for the direction, Yes I saw a reply from *kmann *on this, stating that , the whole of ICT experience claimed during ACS skill assessment , can be shown while applying for VIC.

Hoping the for the best mate , as you would be knowing ICT biz analyst is one of the "endangered occupation" 

br,
Simple_Man


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

nmiller said:


> As i mentioned representative from Randstad contacted and took my choice of exam, i can disclose only that it was ICT related occupation.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks.. Can you tell us what kind of test was it like? Duration? When and where we need to take the test?

Where the results mailed to you? How long did it take for the results to be sent? 

Hearing something like this for the first time.. So sorry for the too many queries.

Please post any link if you have for references.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

simple_man said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> Thank you for the direction, Yes I saw a reply from *kmann *on this, stating that , the whole of ICT experience claimed during ACS skill assessment , can be shown while applying for VIC.
> 
> ...


Yes golden 6 occupation and im one in that.. my code is 261314.. But still not applied for Vic SS..


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

nmiller said:


> Applied for VIC SS on 10th Sept, Acknowledgment received on 19th Sept. On Sep 26 received the following email (just the excerpt of the email):
> 
> "Your application for State nomination has been successful however prior to finalising the application we request that you complete this assessment. Once you have completed the assessment you will be notified officially of the positive outcome of your Victorian Government nomination application.
> 
> ...


We got same response today.. we got vic ack on 18th Sep...
miller... pl let us know details or format of test if you finished it


----------



## ravi09 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Guys

I have a question.
After you receive a nomination from Victoria, how much time do you have before you have to apply to DIAC for visa? I am trying to estimate the time for medicals, PCC etc?
Also is there any way (any online utility) in which you can check the status of you application with Victoria?

Thanks


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

ravi09 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a question.
> After you receive a nomination from Victoria, how much time do you have before you have to apply to DIAC for visa? I am trying to estimate the time for medicals, PCC etc?
> ...


2 months after receiving invite to apply for VISA. There is no way to check the status of your application with Victoria.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## sonux (Sep 5, 2013)

Guys plz share the code in which you got the request for test.
Regards


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

sonux said:


> guys plz share the code in which you got the request for test.
> Regards


261312..


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys,
What is this test, I'm also working as developer, 261312. What do they test


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Any one recently completed the test and got the approval or any response from them ?Please let us know.Looks like mail received by miller in the mail clearly says that it may just a formality since it says "positive outcome".Please thrown in your thoughts.
Worried and anxious


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Any one in september got Victoria nomination? Please reply ..?.Any one completed the test ....


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

cooloz82 said:


> Any one recently completed the test and got the approval or any response from them ?Please let us know.Looks like mail received by miller in the mail clearly says that it may just a formality since it says "positive outcome".Please thrown in your thoughts.
> Worried and anxious


Still waiting for randstad to contact us. Until we get +ve SS we will not consider it as done....


----------



## Mattooose (May 28, 2013)

In my opinion, you will definitely get the SS but there will be a grade attached to it which would be based on your performance in the test. May be this grade will be important when it comes to searching for jobs once you are in Victoria.


----------



## sunnydee (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Guys,

can any one provide Randstad's email id, i too got similar response from Victoria on 09/30 , yet to receive any communication from Randstad.

Talked to IKM TeckCheck representative as well, as per him we cant appear in test ourself, it has to be sponsored by some organisation ,which is Randstad in our case i guess.


----------



## n00b (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi,

I too received a similar email for taking test from Vic on 2nd Oct. Still no one from Randstad has contacted me nor did anyone else. How much time do they normally take for contacting for test related details?

If anyone has already appeared for the test, can they please share their experiences?


----------



## nmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

n00b said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too received a similar email for taking test from Vic on 2nd Oct. Still no one from Randstad has contacted me nor did anyone else. How much time do they normally take for contacting for test related details?
> 
> If anyone has already appeared for the test, can they please share their experiences?


It shouldn't be more than 3 - 4 days, but since in your case it is from India i have no idea.


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

Is this test only applicable to particular code or any one who is looking for SS from victoria.

Regards.
Abhishek


----------



## nmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

abhisve said:


> Is this test only applicable to particular code or any one who is looking for SS from victoria.
> 
> Regards.
> Abhishek


I have no idea on this


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

sunnydee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> can any one provide Randstad's email id, i too got similar response from Victoria on 09/30 , yet to receive any communication from Randstad.
> 
> Talked to IKM TeckCheck representative as well, as per him we cant appear in test ourself, it has to be sponsored by some organisation ,which is Randstad in our case i guess.


I plan to wait till tomorrow when I complete 1 week of getting mail from Vic regarding IKM test... Tomorrow I plan to write to Vic informing the situation... 

Meanwhile... nmiller.. if you have already given your test can you let us know if this test is only to get a grade and does not impact the out come of SS (if scored average in IKM test...)

I tried calling Randstad India.. and no one there have a clue about this test... all new processes are getting tested on our PR


----------



## n00b (Oct 7, 2013)

nmiller - Thanks for the info. @s_kumar16 - Please let me know if you get any response from Randstad. I may contact them as well if you get a response back from them. Right now, I am confused since no one knows whats going on - including Randstad - who should be the one's guiding us for the test.


----------



## nmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

n00b said:


> nmiller - Thanks for the info. @s_kumar16 - Please let me know if you get any response from Randstad. I may contact them as well if you get a response back from them. Right now, I am confused since no one knows whats going on - including Randstad - who should be the one's guiding us for the test.


I have not given the test as of now. I am already scheduled by RandStad for the test (pardon me .. for not mentioning the dates .

as i mentioned earlier, i was contacted by RandStad within few days of the email from VSS. 

Regards,


----------



## nmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

nmiller said:


> I have not given the test as of now. I am already scheduled by RandStad for the test (pardon me .. for not mentioning the dates .
> 
> as i mentioned earlier, i was contacted by RandStad within few days of the email from VSS.
> 
> Regards,


I am not sure about the Randstad India about their response time.


----------



## n00b (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks @nmiller. I'll wait for few more days and see how this shapes. I am sure, VSS will have their internal process to check the progress.If I don't get a response by end of this week, I'll send out an email to VSS.

BTW - in case you appear for the test, do let me know how it was and what is the impact of this test on SS. As such the email clearly states that they are trialling the new system and once we take the test, they'll provide a positive assessment, it's just that rules are changing pretty fast which makes me a bit anxious.


----------



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Guys.

My immigration agent told me yesterday that I will have to appear for Victoria SS test and clear it before they will send the invitation.
Is that mandatory for all the job codes?
I have submitted my EOI for job code - 262112 - ICT Security Specialist


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

n00b said:


> Thanks @nmiller. I'll wait for few more days and see how this shapes. I am sure, VSS will have their internal process to check the progress.If I don't get a response by end of this week, I'll send out an email to VSS.
> 
> BTW - in case you appear for the test, do let me know how it was and what is the impact of this test on SS. As such the email clearly states that they are trialling the new system and once we take the test, they'll provide a positive assessment, it's just that rules are changing pretty fast which makes me a bit anxious.


Can I know your job code please ?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

I guess so far no one has given test.....Need to wait for few more days.....nmiller test is scheduled.....hopefully once he gives the test , he can shed the light on this.


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,

From what I have gathered, almost all of you have received replies from Victoria for the 6 limited occupations. Is there anyone who applied around mid of Sep and still waiting to hear back from Victoria?
I applied on 12th of Sep, was asked to provide a detailed CV on 18th, which I mailed back on 25th of Sep. I have not heard back from Victoria since then. Not sure why my application is taking so much time.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

cooloz82 said:


> Any one in september got Victoria nomination? Please reply ..?.Any one completed the test ....


I got nomination on Sep 3 2013. I never heard of any such thing. this is the first time that I have come to know that there is a requirement of any test to be taken before SS. 

Any further details on it?? I tried checking the victoria website. Couldn;t find anything there. Are you people sure this is not a scam? 

Somebody share the email address from which they have recieved these emails.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> From what I have gathered, almost all of you have received replies from Victoria for the 6 limited occupations. Is there anyone who applied around mid of Sep and still waiting to hear back from Victoria?
> I applied on 12th of Sep, was asked to provide a detailed CV on 18th, which I mailed back on 25th of Sep. I have not heard back from Victoria since then. Not sure why my application is taking so much time.


I too applied on Sep 27th and still awaiting any sort of acknowledgment from them . Will keep posted.


----------



## [rcf] (Jul 4, 2013)

lvonline said:


> I too applied on Sep 27th and still awaiting any sort of acknowledgment from them . Will keep posted.


I applied under 261312 Code (Developer Programmer) yesterday. Today, in the morning, I got my acknowledgment letter with the reference number.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

[rcf] said:


> I applied under 261312 Code (Developer Programmer) yesterday. Today, in the morning, I got my acknowledgment letter with the reference number.


Oops!! I too got the ack letter soon after applying for VIC SS. Sorry I replled in the context of a result from VIC. Haven't got the outcome letter. Though the process may take up to twelve weeks, there are few who got a result within 15 days.


----------



## Aussiedreamer (Oct 9, 2013)

I know it's still quite easy to get sponsorship in the northern territory. It's a good place to live (Darwin) and the wages are high too.

anwhere remote is good





topozjobs-com


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

roposh said:


> I got nomination on Sep 3 2013. I never heard of any such thing. this is the first time that I have come to know that there is a requirement of any test to be taken before SS.
> 
> Any further details on it?? I tried checking the victoria website. Couldn;t find anything there. Are you people sure this is not a scam?
> 
> ...


Its not scam bro....they have received this email from VIC SS mail id only...Even at my time there was no such test


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys,

I applied for VIC SS on 27Sep 2013 and having a look at the application I submitted (I took a screenshot), I answered the following questions as stated:



> If you have a spouse, will they be immigrating with you? *
> A spouse is defined as a person who you are married to or living in a de-facto relationship with and is included on your Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) application. If you do not have a spouse please select 'No' to this question.
> *Yes*
> 
> ...


I am not inclined to apply for my dependents until I settle at australia. Having said that, given the unwanted info I provided, I am now worried if my application will result in unfavorable response as I showed funds amounting to 35k. The funds requirements as below:



> *Number of dependants -- Australian dollars (AUD) required*
> Individual applicant -- 30 000
> 1 -- 35 000
> 2 -- 40 000


Now, from their process perspective, it would appear that the funds are not sufficient for 2 dependents which expects 40k.

What do I do now? Should I submit another application? If so, will my earlier application be ignored? I would be grateful for any inputs on this complication.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied for VIC SS on 27Sep 2013 and having a look at the application I submitted (I took a screenshot), I answered the following questions as stated:
> 
> ...


there's nothing you can do now....all you can do is wait and hope for the best :amen:
Did u check VIC website , is there provision to withdraw ur application??

I dnt think due to this factor only, they will decline your SS.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

kmann said:


> there's nothing you can do now....all you can do is wait and hope for the best :amen:
> Did u check VIC website , is there provision to withdraw ur application??
> 
> I dnt think due to this factor only, they will decline your SS.


Is there any way to mail VIC telling the amount is entered wrong and needs correction?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied for VIC SS on 27Sep 2013 and having a look at the application I submitted (I took a screenshot), I answered the following questions as stated:
> 
> ...


For the dependents did you fill in your spouse as well as your other dependent details? If you you had filled only for spouse it wont be an issue i feel.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

I couldn't find anything related to withdrawal of application from VICTORIA SS. However, for SA there is a clause:



> If an applicant has submitted multiple applications for state nomination, please be advised that Immigration SA will only process the most recently submitted application. All other applications will be refused. Should you have multiple applications submitted, please email [email protected] to advise which application/s you wish to withdraw.


It seems I need to mail VICTORIA to cancel my application. I can then apply again without adding the dependents, while maintaining 35k AUD assets. 35k for an independent person is enough as per the requirements. What do you think?


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> For the dependents did you fill in your spouse as well as your other dependent details? If you you had filled only for spouse it wont be an issue i feel.


I did fill details for both my wife and son. As you said, had I only included spouse, it wouldn't have been an issue.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

lvonline said:


> I did fill details for both my wife and son. As you said, had I only included spouse, it wouldn't have been an issue.


Oops.. If possible mail/call and explain your situation to Vic and ask them whether you can apply afresh again and cancel the previous one..


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Oops.. If possible mail/call and explain your situation to Vic and ask them whether you can apply afresh again and cancel the previous one..


Does this mail look good ?



> I need a small correction in my application (Reference Number: XXXXXX) wherein I have indicated that my spouse and son are immigrating with me. I would like to not include them for immigration in the application.
> 
> Is there any possibility of correction? If not, can this application be cancelled so that I can re-apply without including my dependents for immigration? Please advise.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Does this mail look good ?


Wat I personally feel, they will not reject your application only on basis of this.

And will you really not add your wife and son to your VISA application or you are just removing them from VIC SS application only ??

Since you applied on 27th, its not that that much time, you can reapply if VIC has the provision for that.

How old is your son btw ??


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

kmann said:


> Wat I personally feel, they will not reject your application only on basis of this.
> 
> And will you really not add your wife and son to your VISA application or you are just removing them from VIC SS application only ??
> 
> ...


I would like to exclude my dependents altogether from the process. Idea is to first secure a job at australia post successful visa and then apply for my wife and son at a later point of time.
Yes, since I only applied on Sep27th, it's not much time. Hence I thought of inquiring about withdrawal.
My son is just 1 year 2 months old. And now I have another dependent - a baby girl - just 2 days back. All in all, I have funds enough for me to fund for myself at australia for few months and good enough for my family back home. Not enough funds for all dependents and also can't risk my entire savings at a single go.

So would it be prudent to approach the authorities seeking withdrawal ?

Karan, I guess you are individual application, right?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

lvonline said:


> I would like to exclude my dependents altogether from the process. Idea is to first secure a job at australia post successful visa and then apply for my wife and son at a later point of time.
> Yes, since I only applied on Sep27th, it's not much time. Hence I thought of inquiring about withdrawal.
> My son is just 1 year 2 months old. And now I have another dependent - a baby girl - just 2 days back. All in all, I have funds enough for me to fund for myself at australia for few months and good enough for my family back home. Not enough funds for all dependents and also can't risk my entire savings at a single go.
> 
> ...


hmmmm makes sense, I would suggest you to call them/mail them inquiring about application withdrwal procedure. SA had that provision when I wanted to withdraw my appplication. I am sure Victoria must also have same policy like that.


Yes, I am the only applicant 

Good luck with your application :rockon:


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Karan.
Just mailed them. Hope they cancel my application. How much time do they usually take to respond to queries?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Thanks Karan.
> Just mailed them. Hope they cancel my application. How much time do they usually take to respond to queries?


day or 2 maybe not sure


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for Victoria state sponsorship(190 visa) for Software Engineer but I need clarification for a couple of questions.

1) The minimum work experience required for Software engineer is 3 years. Is this required post qualification or from the deeming date one is actually skilled which is mentioned in ACS Skill assessment letter ??

2) Can I apply for VIC SS before applying EOI(190 visa) ??


It would be great if someone could help me.


Many thanks!!!


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

do we have to prove our financial background for getting state sponsorship like 189?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

anthoney said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Victoria state sponsorship(190 visa) for Software Engineer but I need clarification for a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


Hi,

1) this is post qualification. Some members have got the approval even though their deeming date from ACS was less than 3yrs.

2) Yes


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ccham said:


> do we have to prove our financial background for getting state sponsorship like 189?


state sponsorship is 190. For Vic they dont need any evidence but if your CO requests you will have to submit. But as far as i have read in this forum no one was requested for evidence.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

kmann said:


> day or 2 maybe not sure


Just got a mail from them.


> The file has now been updated with the new information.


So they have updated the info.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> state sponsorship is 190. For Vic they dont need any evidence but if your CO requests you will have to submit. But as far as i have read in this forum no one was requested for evidence.


thanks for your reply, how should we provide evidence if needed? should money deposit on my own account?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Just got a mail from them.
> 
> So they have updated the info.


Good. You might be relieved. .


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ccham said:


> thanks for your reply, how should we provide evidence if needed? should money deposit on my own account?


Any liquid assets like Bank statements , fd,stocks in your name..


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Good. You might be relieved. .


Yes, Sai. Now very anxious about outcome.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Just got the outcome mail from VIC stating that "I have *not been* selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government."
No one can really pin the reason, but may be the funds for 3 dependents might not have been sufficient. Ironically, I got this rejection letter an hour after I got the acknowledgement mail indicating that the dependents have been removed!!
Obviously dejected and sad!! 

Only option left for me (261313 with IELTS all 7) is 189 for which I applied with 60 points on Aug 30th.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Just got the outcome mail from VIC stating that "I have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government."
> No one can really pin the reason, but may be the funds for 3 dependents might not have been sufficient. Ironically, I got this rejection letter an hour after I got the acknowledgement mail indicating that the dependents have been removed!!
> Obviously dejected and sad!!
> 
> Only option left for me (261313 with IELTS all 7) is 189 for which I applied with 60 points on Aug 30th.


So sorry to hear that.. 

Best wishes for your EOI invite..


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) this is post qualification. Some members have got the approval even though their deeming date from ACS was less than 3yrs.
> 
> 2) Yes


Many Thanks Sai!!!


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Just got the outcome mail from VIC stating that "I have *not been* selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government."
> No one can really pin the reason, but may be the funds for 3 dependents might not have been sufficient. Ironically, I got this rejection letter an hour after I got the acknowledgement mail indicating that the dependents have been removed!!
> Obviously dejected and sad!!
> 
> Only option left for me (261313 with IELTS all 7) is 189 for which I applied with 60 points on Aug 30th.


Sorry to hear that buddy  Anywayz good luck for 189. Best wisehs with you.
Just for info cant u add your spouse to claim partner skills point ??


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Just got the outcome mail from VIC stating that "I have *not been* selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government."
> No one can really pin the reason, but may be the funds for 3 dependents might not have been sufficient. Ironically, I got this rejection letter an hour after I got the acknowledgement mail indicating that the dependents have been removed!!
> Obviously dejected and sad!!
> 
> Only option left for me (261313 with IELTS all 7) is 189 for which I applied with 60 points on Aug 30th.


Wat is ur total exp ?? and skillset ??


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

kmann said:


> Wat is ur total exp ?? and skillset ??


Total experience is over 9 years in Java/J2ee out of which 2 years deducted by ACS. Karan, I guess yours is also a similar profile, right? May be I should have sent my resume to you just for your inputs.

I am worried if losing out to VIC might have any impact on my 189. Any ideas?

Cost is a factor why I haven't included my spouse and have no plans as well. Otherwise, I would have another 5 points to my kitty making it to 65 points for 189.
Come Feb, I would have completed 10 years of experience and 8 years of ACS thereby taking my tally to 65 without spouse. I think the best option for me is to wait till Feb. What do you think?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Total experience is over 9 years in Java/J2ee out of which 2 years deducted by ACS. Karan, I guess yours is also a similar profile, right? May be I should have sent my resume to you just for your inputs.
> *Yeah kind of. I am Oracle SOA developer. I am only 4 years experienced.Dnt think I can give any suggestions/inputs for your lvl of exp.*
> 
> I am worried if losing out to VIC might have any impact on my 189. Any ideas?
> ...


All the best with your application.......My best wishes are with you.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

kmann said:


> All the best with your application.......My best wishes are with you.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Aah!! Your stream is different from mine. No wonder, there are many Java people out there and I reckon it's not an easy go for a Java developer.

Thanks for the info. Those words of yours and Sai are a _soother _to me. 

Btw, other than VIC any other state sponsorship for me?
I checked NSW, SA, WA and ACT. None of them are open to 2613. Any quick idea of a state that can sponsor me? 

NSW, if they accept, wouldn't have any selection criteria like VIC right? You get an invite if you meet the eligibility criteria, right?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Aah!! Your stream is different from mine. No wonder, there are many Java people out there and I reckon it's not an easy go for a Java developer.
> 
> Thanks for the info. Those words of yours and Sai are a _soother _to me.
> 
> ...


You need to wait for NSW to open up SS.At this point of time every state has closed sponsoring 261313.

All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Miller have u completed the test?.

Any updates on the test?. Did other got the tests mails from Randstad?.

Any one who completed got the nomination ?.Anyone got the nomination in October?


----------



## aam04 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just got rejection from vic for 261112


----------



## OZ 14 (Sep 13, 2013)

Got a rejection today from VIC SS for 261111...


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

So quite a few rejections today including mine... Sad! Lets hope for better luck for 189.


----------



## aam04 (Oct 10, 2013)

OZ 14 said:


> Got a rejection today from VIC SS for 261111...


Take it ez bro maybe its for the good we will get 189


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

*VSS for 135112*

Has anyone applied under 135112(ICT Project Manager) for VSS? what was the result?


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Miller ,Did you complete the test ? Please update

Others,
Did any one who completed the test got the approvals or rejections?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

aam04 said:


> Just got rejection from vic for 261112





OZ 14 said:


> Got a rejection today from VIC SS for 261111...


Oh god.. Many rejections.. God only know what Vic expects from the applicants..


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

cooloz82 said:


> Miller ,Did you complete the test ? Please update
> 
> Others,
> Did any one who completed the test got the approvals or rejections?


Hi cool0z82,

have you applied for SS? what code?


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Mine is 261314 tester.... my gut feeling is they have implemented the test that will rank applicants and only few from that they are going to choose...


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

cooloz82 said:


> Mine is 261314 tester.... my gut feeling is they have implemented the test that will rank applicants and only few from that they are going to choose...


But their letter says before the final decision of approval the applicants need to take the test. This doesnt mean its a positive result? check this thread here this member says his application is successful http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/229882-victoria-state-sponsorship.html

Can I know your skillset and years of experience please?


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Im into whitebox and automation ... 


Till now no one in october has got any positive nomination from victoria so far.






Sai2Aus said:


> But their letter says before the final decision of approval the applicants need to take the test. This doesnt mean its a positive result? check this thread here this member says his application is successful http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/229882-victoria-state-sponsorship.html
> 
> Can I know your skillset and years of experience please?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

All the best guys........May all of you waiting for SS get your approvals soon.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Do they work on saturdays?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

cooloz82 said:


> Do they work on saturdays?


Nopes , saturdays sundays off


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

kmann,

what is this Test everyone is talking about? I don't see anything regarding a Test on VS website.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

GBTUSA said:


> kmann,
> 
> what is this Test everyone is talking about? I don't see anything regarding a Test on VS website.


It is smething they recently introduced...even I am not aware of this test as at my time they dint ask me to take any test.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## jkp (Aug 14, 2013)

I took the test last week and the very next day got confirmation from Victoria to apply for visa. However they did not share the result. Applied for 261312 developer.


----------



## jkp (Aug 14, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Hi may I knw how was the test multiple choice or subjective, how long the test goes


I took SAP ABAP/4 PROGRAMMING. Total 36 questions. Max time limit 90 mins. Multiple choice but more than 1 correct answer. Please have a look at their website to have more information. Search for IKM online test. You can take a sample test over there.


----------



## [rcf] (Jul 4, 2013)

*jkp*, could you tell when did you applied (recevied ss) and what is your ielts score and work experience?


----------



## jkp (Aug 14, 2013)

[rcf] said:


> *jkp*, could you tell when did you applied (recevied ss) and what is your ielts score and work experience?


Applied for Vic SS on Sept 9th. Asked to take the test on Sept 26th. Took the test on 29th and received official confirmation of successful nomination on Sept 30. IELTS Score 7. Total 8.5 years of experience.


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

@jkp


When did you complete the test ?


----------



## jkp (Aug 14, 2013)

cooloz82 said:


> @jkp
> 
> 
> When did you complete the test ?


Sept 29


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

jkp said:


> I took the test last week and the very next day got confirmation from Victoria to apply for visa. However they did not share the result. Applied for 261312 developer.


what kind of questions do they ask? can you also post your time line please?


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

GBTUSA said:


> what kind of questions do they ask? can you also post your time line please?


Please ignore my question about timeline.


----------



## jkp (Aug 14, 2013)

GBTUSA said:


> what kind of questions do they ask? can you also post your time line please?


It depends on the area you choose for the test. I chose SAP ABAP and the questions were very technical and very close to the technical certification in the respective technology. Please refer my above post for the time line.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

jkp said:


> Sept 29


Hi, many congratulations on ur Ss approval.. and good luck on your visa grant too.. 

Is this an online test? Where did you take it ?


----------



## jkp (Aug 14, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi, many congratulations on ur Ss approval.. and good luck on your visa grant too..
> 
> Is this an online test? Where did you take it ?


Thank you . Test is online and taken at home or anywhere.


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

jkp said:


> It depends on the area you choose for the test. I chose SAP ABAP and the questions were very technical and very close to the technical certification in the respective technology. Please refer my above post for the time line.


Can you please tell me, how long did it take for you to get you ACS assessment?


----------



## jkp (Aug 14, 2013)

GBTUSA said:


> Can you please tell me, how long did it take for you to get you ACS assessment?


90 Days. There is a separate thread ongoing where you may find the detailed information. "ACS Processing time"


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

congrats jkp on ur SS approval.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi jkp,
The test has option for other technologies... like programmer,network engineer...


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

any one else completed the test and got approvals... please update


----------



## jkp (Aug 14, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi jkp,
> The test has option for other technologies... like programmer,network engineer...


Yes. Once you get the email for giving the test, they will ask your preferred technology or you can reply back asking the details of your preferred technology.


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

i had completed the tests last week ..but have not received the approval mail yet ...... shuld i mail them and ask?..


----------



## jkp (Aug 14, 2013)

cooloz82 said:


> i had completed the tests last week ..but have not received the approval mail yet ...... shuld i mail them and ask?..


There is nothing wrong in asking them. Had a chance to check your spam folder ? I don't see any response by people who have gone through the test to know the time line. I received the confirmation the very next day giving the exam. 

But not sure if Vic has set any bench mark or they rank the applicants based on their score.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi cool,
How was the test... u r white box tester right... the questions were scenario base or technology... can u share if u dont mind...


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

cooloz82 said:


> Im into whitebox and automation ...
> 
> Till now no one in october has got any positive nomination from victoria so far.


Thanks


----------



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Is this test mandatory for all the occupation ids or just the 6 occupation ids with the limited number of seats available?

My occupation id is - 262112 ICT Security Specialist (which is not in the limited category by the way)

Thanks


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

DelhiBoy84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is this test mandatory for all the occupation ids or just the 6 occupation ids with the limited number of seats available?
> 
> ...


how long did it take for you to get you ACS assessment?

It's not sure if everyone in those 6 occupations are supposed to take the Test.


----------



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

ACS - about 13 weeks.


----------



## n00b (Oct 7, 2013)

DelhiBoy84 said:


> ACS - about 13 weeks.


@DelhiBoy84 - Yes, you'll likely take a test depending on whether you fall in the random lot chosen for test or not.


----------



## n00b (Oct 7, 2013)

Took a test yesterday and got a SS successful email from Vic govt today. They didn't share the results of the test with me though. Anyways, that isn't much of a concern. Finally done with a major step


----------



## [rcf] (Jul 4, 2013)

Congrads, n00b!


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

n00b said:


> Took a test yesterday and got a SS successful email from Vic govt today. They didn't share the results of the test with me though. Anyways, that isn't much of a concern. Finally done with a major step


Congrats Dude!
Request you to please share your timeline.


----------



## rose5 (Jul 13, 2013)

n00b said:


> Took a test yesterday and got a SS successful email from Vic govt today. They didn't share the results of the test with me though. Anyways, that isn't much of a concern. Finally done with a major step


Congrats dude!!
Was the test a multiple choice one? Which technology did you take the test in? Is there a .NET test?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

n00b said:


> Took a test yesterday and got a SS successful email from Vic govt today. They didn't share the results of the test with me though. Anyways, that isn't much of a concern. Finally done with a major step


Hi n00b,
Congrats on your SS approval.. can you share your timeline please.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## n00b (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi All,

Thanks. Following is the timeline. It was multiple choice exam. I don't work in .NET

SS Initiation - Sep 14
SS confirmation mail - Sep 18
Intimation for taking test - Oct 2
Followup from Randstad - Oct 8
Test Taken - Oct 14
SS Confirmation - Oct 15


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

n00b said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks. Following is the timeline. It was multiple choice exam. I don't work in .NET
> 
> ...


Whats your code?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

Happy to inform that we got a positive SS from Victoria today(2 hours ago). Still waiting for DIAC. (DIBP invitation). Anyone knows whats the time frame for DIAC invitation after getting positive SS mail. Are there any changes after DIAC changing to DIBP??


----------



## [rcf] (Jul 4, 2013)

please share your code along with IELTS and experience details and timeline


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Happy to inform that i got the nomination mail and also EOI invite today...


Should i inform about the EOI invite and also when visa application number right to the Vic ? Any one please guide me.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

cooloz82 said:


> Happy to inform that i got the nomination mail and also EOI invite today...
> 
> Should i inform about the EOI invite and also when visa application number right to the Vic ? Any one please guide me.


Hi cooloz 

congrats.. after long time a tester has got vic ss..thats a big relief. were you given any choice for the test? Please tell us when you submittes the application for Vic ? When you were asked to do the test, when you took the test, and when you got the apprival..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

cooloz82 said:


> Happy to inform that i got the nomination mail and also EOI invite today...
> 
> 
> Should i inform about the EOI invite and also when visa application number right to the Vic ? Any one please guide me.


cngratzzz and you only need to share visa appl number.
All the best


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

cooloz82 said:


> Happy to inform that i got the nomination mail and also EOI invite today...
> 
> 
> Should i inform about the EOI invite and also when visa application number right to the Vic ? Any one please guide me.


Congrats Dude!!!
If I am correct, you applied on Sep 5 and got a mail asking for detailed CV on sep 13. Can you please let me know that when did you re-submit your CV and when did you receive Vic request mail for IKM test?

Actually I applied on 12th of Sep
Received mail for detailed CV on 18th of Sep
Re-submitted CV on 25th of Sep
and have been anxiously waiting since then to hear back from Vic. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi All,

Can anyone please guide on what this test is all about?
Whether all the applicants of golden six category are receiving mail from Victoria regarding test.

Have not heard anyone under the category 261313 who has taken this test yet.
If someone has taken, Kindly let me know about the procedure and whether it can be taken from home or not.

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,
I checked with my consultant about the test for vic ss. He clearly told its not mentioned in vic ss web and if there is something about the test i will inform you... i am confused any one help me on this.....


----------



## simi1212 (Aug 22, 2013)

jkp said:


> I took the test last week and the very next day got confirmation from Victoria to apply for visa. However they did not share the result. Applied for 261312 developer.


Hi Jkp,

Congrats on your SS. Can you please tel me more about this test and also correct my understanding on it. 
1) Once you apply for SS, after a log wait they will get back asking for detailed CV.
2) After you provide the updated CV, Vic gvt will mail you to take the test. here do you have to reply with the subject of interest for test or your test will be by default based on your CV information?
3) Do you confirm the test date to them in prior or you can just take the test on their website anytime after they ask you to?
4) The test - is it multichoice question? do you need to have a webcam while taking the test if they want to have a word with you?


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

simi1212 said:


> Hi Jkp,
> 
> Congrats on your SS. Can you please tel me more about this test and also correct my understanding on it.
> 1) Once you apply for SS, after a log wait they will get back asking for detailed CV.
> ...


Hi all,
I thought I will share my experience and timeline with Vic SS in detail. This should answer most of the questions above. As mentioned in my previous posts, we applied for Vic SS for my spouse. Below are the details

Applied for Vic SS : 13th Sep
Code: 261312 (Developer)
Docs submitted : Resume (Same as used for ACS skills assessment), ACS assessment letter, Declaration (As downloaded from Vic website), IELTS scorecard

Received acknowledgement : 18th Sep (No additional docs are asked)
Received mail for IKM techcheck : 2nd Oct
Randstad contacted us via mail on : 8th Oct (here they asked to select a subject. For list of available test subjects one can visit IKM website).
Took the exam on 14th Oct
Victorian Positive SS on 15th Oct (They even provided us the scorecard. Got 80% and ~49 percentile in C++).
DIAC (DIBP) invitiation on 16th Oct


About IKM exam:
This is an online exam which one can give from any location at any of their convenient time. Once Vic government approves your profile, you will get a mail asking you to take IKM test. As I understand this test is only for IT related subjects (check IKM website for available test subjects). Later Randstad will contact you asking your subject for exam. Upon responding with our subject, they will send us a link for exam along with password which works for next 14 days. One can take the test only once at any of their convenient time (no need to inform anybody about your plan on completing the exam). No webcams required but their mail mentioned that we can not switch windows for doing any search on the web. During our exam the internet went down for 4 times but we could log in again using same link, to continue the exam where we lost the connection.

Test pattern: One can see sample assessment on IKM website to understand the test pattern. They have weighted questions (difficulty increases with each correct answer) along with weighted answers (each question may have up to 3 correct answers). There will be different modules (sub topic) with in a selected subject details of which will be given along with exam link. Up to 4 questions will be asked in each module to test capability for each module. I felt we had plenty of time to complete the test (2hrs - differs for each subject). Questions are mostly application based.

Let me know for any more questions. All the best... :thumb:


----------



## nmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

Got the invite on 14th oct from DIBP. When do we need the PCC NOW.


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

nmiller said:


> Got the invite on 14th oct from DIBP. When do we need the PCC NOW.


PCC and medicals can be provided after lodging visa application...suggested to be within 5 weeks so all documents will be avlb before CO is assigned


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

s_kumar16 said:


> Hi all,
> I thought I will share my experience and timeline with Vic SS in detail. This should answer most of the questions above. As mentioned in my previous posts, we applied for Vic SS for my spouse. Below are the details
> 
> Applied for Vic SS : 13th Sep
> ...


Many Congratulations.. Thanks for the detailed post.. It answers all the queries i had in mind..


----------



## nmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

s_kumar16 said:


> PCC and medicals can be provided after lodging visa application...suggested to be within 5 weeks so all documents will be avlb before CO is assigned


Thanks s_kumar16. I would like to know for the PCC do I need to get for my wife and for myself both? Or for me only. Also where ever in the Scotland I have stayed, I have to get this PCC? For e.g I was born in another county and worked in another and education from another. So what to do in that case?

cheers


----------



## [rcf] (Jul 4, 2013)

Applied for ss on 8th October. Today, only after a week I get the rejection. 261312, ielts 7.5, experience 4.5+


----------



## [rcf] (Jul 4, 2013)

Guys, what other options do I have right now? I have only 55 points, no spouse.


----------



## n00b (Oct 7, 2013)

sorry to hear that rcf. Wish you luck for your SS.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

[rcf] said:


> Guys, what other options do I have right now? I have only 55 points, no spouse.


Sorry to hear that.. did you check with other states whether ur code is nominated? 

If no then the only possibility will be to increase your ielts score..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

Just received the long awaited mail from Victoria. Got a +ve response and immediately received an Invitation to apply for a visa in EOI.
 Very Happy.
How much time does it take to get the visa ?


----------



## simi1212 (Aug 22, 2013)

s_kumar16 said:


> Hi all,
> I thought I will share my experience and timeline with Vic SS in detail. This should answer most of the questions above. As mentioned in my previous posts, we applied for Vic SS for my spouse. Below are the details
> 
> Applied for Vic SS : 13th Sep
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed information. And i noticed that your process happened within matter of 1.5 months thats really quick. Congrats.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> Just received the long awaited mail from Victoria. Got a +ve response and immediately received an Invitation to apply for a visa in EOI.
> Very Happy.
> How much time does it take to get the visa ?


Congrats Arpitmittal.. 
Weren't you asked to do the test?

To know more about visa filing and timeframe check the thread 190 visa applicants waiting for CO

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Congrats Arpitmittal..
> Weren't you asked to do the test?
> 
> To know more about visa filing and timeframe check the thread 190 visa applicants waiting for CO
> ...


Thanks dude!!

No, I was luckily not asked to appear for the test. I am not sure of the reason but I guess people are randomly chosen for the test.

Sure I will check the particular thread and update the spreadsheet with my details as well.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Congradulation arpit. which ANGCO code you applied???


----------



## ameenfusion (Sep 19, 2013)

[rcf] said:


> Applied for ss on 8th October. Today, only after a week I get the rejection. 261312, ielts 7.5, experience 4.5+


Hi rcf, Did you take any test? Can you please share the reason for rejection if you don't mind as I have a similar situation as well?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> Just received the long awaited mail from Victoria. Got a +ve response and immediately received an Invitation to apply for a visa in EOI.
> Very Happy.
> How much time does it take to get the visa ?


Hey cngratzzzzz buddy. Very happy for you.  190 VISA genreally takes between 2-3 months.....Good luck with your application

C ya soon in Melbourne.


cheers,
Karan


----------



## [rcf] (Jul 4, 2013)

ameenfusion said:


> Hi rcf, Did you take any test? Can you please share the reason for rejection if you don't mind as I have a similar situation as well?


no reason, a typical response like they have a lot of applications and mine was not the best one. They didn't ask to take any tests.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Another Pakistani Software Tester got rejection, without any reason...

anybody knows why they are doing this?

After how much time he can re-apply for SS? any links plz?


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

[rcf] said:


> Guys, what other options do I have right now? I have only 55 points, no spouse.


apply in other states.


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> Thanks dude!!
> 
> No, I was luckily not asked to appear for the test. I am not sure of the reason but I guess people are randomly chosen for the test.
> 
> Sure I will check the particular thread and update the spreadsheet with my details as well.


Congrats Arpit..
Best of luck for PR..


----------



## avinashmusic (May 28, 2013)

So Happy for you Arpit. I am on the same boat as you were a month ago. Applied SS on Oct 12th and i was asked for a detailed CV on Oct 14th, sent the resume on Oct 16, received acknowledgement on 17th and fingers crossed


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

[rcf] said:


> Applied for ss on 8th October. Today, only after a week I get the rejection. 261312, ielts 7.5, experience 4.5+


When you say ielts 7.5 do you mean the least in all sections is 7.5?... if so I wonder why Vic rejected ur case... what is ur area of work?


----------



## avinashmusic (May 28, 2013)

s_kumar16 said:


> When you say ielts 7.5 do you mean the least in all sections is 7.5?... if so I wonder why Vic rejected ur case... what is ur area of work?


Sorry for you.. Were you asked for a detailed CV?


----------



## avinashmusic (May 28, 2013)

[rcf] said:


> Applied for ss on 8th October. Today, only after a week I get the rejection. 261312, ielts 7.5, experience 4.5+


Really sorry for you. Were you asked for a detailed CV?


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

I am in similar situation.. I applied for vic ss recently for 135112 *ICT Project Manager...I have positive acs assement and ielts overall score of 8 ...they rejected in 2 weeks flat...no additional info asked  ..no idea what's happening..


----------



## avinashmusic (May 28, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> I am in similar situation.. I applied for vic ss recently for 135112 *ICT Project Manager...I have positive acs assement and ielts overall score of 8 ...they rejected in 2 weeks flat...no additional info asked  ..no idea what's happening..


Oh my god !!! I guess, i will be rejected too.. So, are you asked for a detailed CV ??


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Nope...they didn't ask for my detailed CV...


avinashmusic said:


> Oh my god !!! I guess, i will be rejected too.. So, are you asked for a detailed CV ??


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> I am in similar situation.. I applied for vic ss recently for 135112 *ICT Project Manager...I have positive acs assement and ielts overall score of 8 ...they rejected in 2 weeks flat...no additional info asked  ..no idea what's happening..


sorry to hear that. you can still try for other states.

Did you pick only VS or all eligible states on EOI? they'll doubt your commitment if you pick all states. what is your total experience?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear dat bc ashu. Are u satisfied all the required documents from vic ss. Some lack of document cause such decision...


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Well I filled everything to the best of my knowledge. 


krish82 said:


> Sorry to hear dat bc ashu. Are u satisfied all the required documents from vic ss. Some lack of document cause such decision...


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

I think this could be the root cause..i went back and checked my eoi..unfortunately I had selected "any" instead of vic.
Is this such a big deal?
Now I have to wait for 6 months before I can apply again for Victoria...DAMN :-(.


GBTUSA said:


> sorry to hear that. you can still try for other states.
> 
> Did you pick only VS or all eligible states on EOI? they'll doubt your commitment if you pick all states. what is your total experience?


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> I think this could be the root cause..i went back and checked my eoi..unfortunately I had selected "any" instead of vic.
> Is this such a big deal?
> Now I have to wait for 6 months before I can apply again for Victoria...DAMN :-(.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


Oh thats a real big mistake and you have opted to pay a big deal..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah it's a mistake..never mind..**** happens..I am disappointed but over it now...time for next move 


Sai2Aus said:


> Oh thats a real big mistake and you have opted to pay a big deal..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> I think this could be the root cause..i went back and checked my eoi..unfortunately I had selected "any" instead of vic.
> Is this such a big deal?
> Now I have to wait for 6 months before I can apply again for Victoria...DAMN :-(.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum



Don't beat yourself up. it's only 6 months...time flys. Next time make sure you do it the right way.

BTW, what's your total work experience according to ACS? I'm also getting assessed for PM 135112.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Yeah it's a mistake..never mind..**** happens..I am disappointed but over it now...time for next move
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


Dont lose hope.. Try to check for other possibilities.. 

Is your code not in any other state list?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## nadh1981 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Howz luck for SAP Technical Consultants?*

Hi,

Did someone with SAP Technical skills receive a invite? 

Br,
Nadh


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi guys. I am in the process of filing for Victoria SS. But stuck at the moment.
Could you please guide me for following?

1. Indicative min. financial resources need to be shown (for single applicant and for a couple).
2. Do we need to provide the proof at the time of applying for Visa?
3. Do we need to have everything on our own name or parents will also do?

I would really appreciate your help. Thanks a lot!


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*please advise..*



pinkray said:


> Hi Mroks,
> my work ex is 8+ years in testing and ielts is 8.5 overall.
> You applying for vic too?


Hello Buddy..

Since you were in the same boat in what I am right now and also reading through all the posts.. I am really in a confused state of mind. When I received my ACS skill assessment, it states as below 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

So I mailed ACS back, ask them why is after July 2012 is considered to Equate an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code

They repied stating, Since I have Bachelor in Non ICT degree with no Major/Minor ICT subjects, Then ACS criteria is 6+ years work exp as Software Tester to assess as suiatable

Please advise, what should I claim including July 2006 to July 2012 & till date OR July 2012 to till date 

Because Criteria states - That Non ICT degree needs 6+ years of work exp in ANZCO code = If I am Suitable according to ACS = I have 6+ years of relevent work Exp


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*please advise..*



Mroks said:


> Thanks, I have applied for Vic SS on 9th Mar (ack - 12th Mar) and currently going through long wait period. From the forum I came across to know that those who have received Vic SS positive have excellent scores in IELTS.


Hello Buddy..

Since you were in the same boat in what I am right now and also reading through all the posts.. I am really in a confused state of mind. When I received my ACS skill assessment, it states as below 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

So I mailed ACS back, ask them why is after July 2012 is considered to Equate an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code

They repied stating, Since I have Bachelor in Non ICT degree with no Major/Minor ICT subjects, Then ACS criteria is 6+ years work exp as Software Tester to assess as suiatable

Please advise, what should I claim including July 2006 to July 2012 & till date OR July 2012 to till date 

Because Criteria states - That Non ICT degree needs 6+ years of work exp in ANZCO code = If I am Suitable according to ACS = I have 6+ years of relevent work Exp


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a doubt from quite some time.

How will we find a job in Vic? Once we have a visa can we get a job while living in India itself? OR Do we have to travel to Vic and then search for a job?

What are your plans, guys?
If you feel that this is not the correct thread to discuss this then please let me know some other related thread.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> I have a doubt from quite some time.
> 
> How will we find a job in Vic? Once we have a visa can we get a job while living in India itself? OR Do we have to travel to Vic and then search for a job?
> 
> ...


Its very hard to find a job from India. You need to be in VIC in order to land any job. Nthing decided on plans as of now, will plan after VISA grant


----------



## aam04 (Oct 10, 2013)

btw whats the job market like? Last i heard things were going downhill slowly.


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone.

I want to apply for Vic SS. My occupation is ICT Business analyst 261111. I have filed EOI on 23rd aug 2013 for 189 but I have 60 points. I am told that I have a better chance to get invite through SS. Victoria seems to be the state for 261111 ppl. 
Can u guys please list what are the first steps to go for Vic SS starting with nomination?
Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> I have a doubt from quite some time.
> 
> How will we find a job in Vic? Once we have a visa can we get a job while living in India itself? OR Do we have to travel to Vic and then search for a job?
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/redface.gif
> ...


Dear Arpit,

I have the same thoughts. I heard of a guy who nailed a job in Vic sitting here. But he had a friend already in Vic who referred him. Got interviewed on the phone and got selected as asset manager. So ppl do get jobs sitting in their home countries too but of course their number is small. But who knows u maybe in that small number of lucky ones.


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Bhasker and Karan for your prompt replies. 

One more ques guys:

What do u think is the best time to travel to Melbourne for a job search?
I have gathered that there are 2 periods of no activity in recruitments:
20th Dec to 10 Jan - New Yr, Christmas vacation.
15th to 30th March - Financial Yr closing.

How true is this? Is it fine if we travel in last week of Jan?
Any comments?


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> Thanks Bhasker and Karan for your prompt replies.
> 
> One more ques guys:
> 
> ...


Sounds about right. It makes sense because My freelancer friends always face a hard time getting new clients or new work from existing clients during new year/ Christmas time from UK, US, Australia. They don't even take calls.
Financial Year end is a time for closing. Everybody is under pressure to reach their targets. Who is going to bother recruiting new ppl during this time.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ArpitMittal said:


> Thanks Bhasker and Karan for your prompt replies. One more ques guys: What do u think is the best time to travel to Melbourne for a job search? I have gathered that there are 2 periods of no activity in recruitments: 20th Dec to 10 Jan - New Yr, Christmas vacation. 15th to 30th March - Financial Yr closing. How true is this? Is it fine if we travel in last week of Jan? Any comments?


The financial year ends in June not March...


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> The financial year ends in June not March...


Oh.
Thanks for the info.
So I guess Jan end should be the right time to travel and look for jobs in Aus.


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Hello Buddy..
> 
> Since you were in the same boat in what I am right now and also reading through all the posts.. I am really in a confused state of mind. When I received my ACS skill assessment, it states as below
> 
> ...


For Vic SS claim 6 years which match testing profile... but for DIAC claim exp as per ACS


----------



## rps7654 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Expats,

I have got +ve assessment for 263111, and I guess only Victoria skilled list has place for 263111.

My point after IELTS 7.0 each will rise to 55.

After state sponsership (If granted), I can submit EOI under 190 Victoria SS.

But, I have heard that to apply SS, one should have 30k Aus $ to show ur finances

That means I cannot apply for SS, and only option is IELTS 8.0 each (which is near to impossible).....I guess this is almost the end of the road for me guys. 

Can anyone tell me, in what form they will ask for the proof of funds...bank statement or what ???, can we show the Property under our name or its just the liquid assets ?


----------



## rjx (May 23, 2013)

@rps7654 - usually, they don't ask for any proof of funds, but if they do, you can show bank statement and other assets you have like car official receipt and certification of registration, land title, trust fund and any other personal belongings. I got my Victoria State Sponsorship without providing any proof of funds. They are probably randomly asking this to applicants.


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

I had applied for Victoria sponsorship on 14th OCT and received result today.
Unfortunately, got a negative response and my application is rejected.
Can anyone let me know what other options do i have?
Currently, i have a total of 55 points.

I have above 7.5 band in all sections of IELTS and 3.7 years of total experience and i was accessed for 261313(software engineer). 

IS any other state is providing sponsorship to 261313 candidates at this point of time?


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

Punj23 said:


> I had applied for Victoria sponsorship on 14th OCT and received result today.
> Unfortunately, got a negative response and my application is rejected.
> Can anyone let me know what other options do i have?
> Currently, i have a total of 55 points.
> ...


Hard Luck dude. Sorry to hear that.
Unfortunately no other Aus State is accepting applications for 261313, currently. You can wait for other states for start accepting applications for 261313 OR you may look for alternatives for increasing your points. for e.g. appearing for IELTS again and scoring 8 in all the four modules - this will give u 10 extra points.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

My apologies if someone has asked this question already, I didn't have the stamina to read 52 pages of this thread! 

I have VIC sponsorship and now I am in final stages of my case in DIAC. I need to know what if I didn't intend to stay in victoria for any reason. For example, if I get a job in sydney which is good for me to start working and settle down and is not pushing me to look to other options exist elsewhere. What will be the action of VIC in this situation? Are there any penalties or will this create any issue in filing application for citizenship later?

I would appreciate if someone throw some light on this? Or direct me to an already answered thread on this?

Thanks.


----------



## avinashmusic (May 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I got a negative outcome from VIC SS. They rejected me. I am really upset. Wondering what's Next


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Avinash,
Which u applied. There must be some reason have you did any mistake in EOI...


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

avinashmusic said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a negative outcome from VIC SS. They rejected me. I am really upset. Wondering what's Next


did you apply only to VS on EOI? if you checked all states then you have only yourself to blame.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

GBTUSA said:


> did you apply only to VS on EOI? if you checked all states then you have only yourself to blame.


Yes i concur you. But some one also in same boat got approve and rejection. Rejection could happen with silly mistake in EOI or by filling it.....


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

Just wanted to know if it is necessary that EOI has to be filled for Victoria SS


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

bobinv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to know if it is necessary that EOI has to be filled for Victoria SS


For Vic SS and ACT SS, it works in both the way.
You can file for SS and then file for EOI or vice versa.

If you have filed for SS and not filed for EOI. Once the state approves you, it gives certain time period for you to file EOI so that the invitation can be generated.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

raheel78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My apologies if someone has asked this question already, I didn't have the stamina to read 52 pages of this thread!
> 
> ...


You are required to stay and work in sponsoring state for first 2 years. Else you will face problem in citizenship latter.

If you have a genuine strong justifiable reason to quit the state, the sponsoring state will officially give a go ahead and then there will not be any issues going ahead.

You have to prove that you have given considerable effort for a considerable duration in getting a job of your field in Vic, but was unsuccessful.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> You are required to stay and work in sponsoring state for first 2 years. Else you will face problem in citizenship latter.
> 
> If you have a genuine strong justifiable reason to quit the state, the sponsoring state will officially give a go ahead and then there will not be any issues going ahead.
> 
> You have to prove that you have given considerable effort for a considerable duration in getting a job of your field in Vic, but was unsuccessful.


Hi Mroks,

What about your ACT SS? Have you filled your Visa Application?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> What about your ACT SS? Have you filled your Visa Application?


Filed for 190 Visa application


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Filed for 190 Visa application


Congrats Buddy.. Good luck on your grant..


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mroks said:


> You are required to stay and work in sponsoring state for first 2 years. Else you will face problem in citizenship latter.
> 
> If you have a genuine strong justifiable reason to quit the state, the sponsoring state will officially give a go ahead and then there will not be any issues going ahead.
> 
> You have to prove that you have given considerable effort for a considerable duration in getting a job of your field in Vic, but was unsuccessful.


There is absolutely no evidence to suggest that people who shirk their residency obligation will have problems getting citizenship later down the road.


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

rps7654 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have got +ve assessment for 263111, and I guess only Victoria skilled list has place for 263111.
> 
> ...


Buddy, u dont ned to show any proof of funds. check this link:

FAQs about Skilled Nominated Visas - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria

Click on the question "How much money do I need to migrate to Victoria?"


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sai2Aus said:


> Congrats Buddy.. Good luck on your grant..


Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## avinashmusic (May 28, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Avinash,
> Which u applied. There must be some reason have you did any mistake in EOI...[/QUOT
> No i don't think i made any mistakes in the EOI, i applied for 261313 with 4 years (-2 years by ACS)experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## n00b (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Wish you luck dude


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

avinashmusic said:


> krish82 said:
> 
> 
> > Avinash,
> ...


----------



## avinashmusic (May 28, 2013)

King_of_the_ring said:


> avinashmusic said:
> 
> 
> > Hey why 189 is closed ? can u pls tell me ?
> ...


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have submitted a Vic SS application on 26/10, but, haven't received an acknowledgement letter yet. How long it normally takes to hear back from them?

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## rjx (May 23, 2013)

yangxh7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted a Vic SS application on 26/10, but, haven't received an acknowledgement letter yet. How long it normally takes to hear back from them?
> 
> ...


In my case, I received acknowledgement 2 days after I submit my application. I received my Vic SS approval 16 days after I submission.


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

rjx said:


> In my case, I received acknowledgement 2 days after I submit my application. I received my Vic SS approval 16 days after I submission.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

yangxh7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted a Vic SS application on 26/10, but, haven't received an acknowledgement letter yet. How long it normally takes to hear back from them?
> 
> ...


I received acknowledgement after one week. So I guess it can take time. No need to worry dude.


----------



## tracekd (Mar 23, 2013)

rps7654 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have got +ve assessment for 263111, and I guess only Victoria skilled list has place for 263111.
> 
> ...


Dude, don't lose your heart. VIC also rejected me for State nomination. With a reason that I am already in Aust however not in VIC. However about the finance prob, you just need to show you've money equivalent to it. In most of the cases, they don't ask for it anyway. So go ahead with it. Good thing is, they don't charge anything to apply, so its worth giving it a shot.

Pls keep us posted.

~Cheers traceKD


----------



## tracekd (Mar 23, 2013)

yangxh7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted a Vic SS application on 26/10, but, haven't received an acknowledgement letter yet. How long it normally takes to hear back from them?
> 
> ...


If its rejection, they will let you know usually in a weeks time. Saw few experience incl. mine... If you're out of Australia, you should get the result in 9-10weeks (SUCCESS). If you're in Aus and not in VIC, you might be rejected which is the case for me... 

All the best!!! hope you crack it... :thumb:

~Cheers traceKD


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

tracekd said:


> If its rejection, they will let you know usually in a weeks time. Saw few experience incl. mine... If you're out of Australia, you should get the result in 9-10weeks (SUCCESS). If you're in Aus and not in VIC, you might be rejected which is the case for me...
> 
> All the best!!! hope you crack it... :thumb:
> 
> ~Cheers traceKD


Thanks for replying. I am currently living in SYD. But, I got a job offer in Melbourne. What would happen for my case? Occupation code: 233914.


----------



## tracekd (Mar 23, 2013)

yangxh7 said:


> Thanks for replying. I am currently living in SYD. But, I got a job offer in Melbourne. What would happen for my case? Occupation code: 233914.



Either you're out of AUS, provide overseas address
Or in AUS in VIC, provide VIC address
Or in AUS however not in VIC, then provide address of another state however need a JOB offer from VIC

All in all, they expect an assurance that you'd move to VIC after they provide you an invite. Good to hear that you've job offer :cell:. Since you've a job offer from VIC, you've good chances of getting an invitation. However, continue your way for 189 instead of relying on 190 from VIC (in case any efforts to increase in total point if poss). 

I did that and lost my 1 week. 

All the best and keep us posted!! Wish you all my best wishes!!

~Cheers traceKD


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

tracekd said:


> Either you're out of AUS, provide overseas address
> Or in AUS in VIC, provide VIC address
> Or in AUS however not in VIC, then provide address of another state however need a JOB offer from VIC
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Hope I can nail it.

Cheers


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Friends - 

Need quick input. i have applied for 261311 (Analyst Programmer) for assessment to ACS. Though the result was positive, ACS deducted 4 years from my workex, leaving me with 2.5 years of workex. Can i apply for Victoria SS with that workex ? I read Victoria required atleast 3 years of workex for 261311. My IELTS score is band 8 overall and greater than 7 in each section.

Website reads below (State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria)

261311 Analyst Programmer 7.0 in each band Three years

Pls advise. Thanks already.

Sid


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

sid4frnds said:


> Hi Friends -
> 
> Need quick input. i have applied for 261311 (Analyst Programmer) for assessment to ACS. Though the result was positive, ACS deducted 4 years from my workex, leaving me with 2.5 years of workex. Can i apply for Victoria SS with that workex ? I read Victoria required atleast 3 years of workex for 261311. My IELTS score is band 8 overall and greater than 7 in each section.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can apply to Victoria and show your total (6.5 yrs) of work ex. But you cannot claim points for your 6.5 years of work ex. You can only claim points for your 2.5 years (points - 0) of work ex.

I hope this answers your query.


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> Yes, you can apply to Victoria and show your total (6.5 yrs) of work ex. But you cannot claim points for your 6.5 years of work ex. You can only claim points for your 2.5 years (points - 0) of work ex.
> 
> I hope this answers your query.


Thanks for your response Arpit. However, i think that Victoria will only consider the experience as assessed by ACS (even when my total workex is 6.5 yrs). I have not claimed any points for worked in my EOI. given that ACS have given me 2.5 yrs of workex, Victoria will eventually reject my application because it clearly reads in their criteria that min 3 years is required. Now is it total 3 years or 3 years as assessed by ACS, is what is confusing.

Pls advise

Sid


----------



## ArpitMittal (Aug 10, 2013)

sid4frnds said:


> Thanks for your response Arpit. However, i think that Victoria will only consider the experience as assessed by ACS (even when my total workex is 6.5 yrs). I have not claimed any points for worked in my EOI. given that ACS have given me 2.5 yrs of workex, Victoria will eventually reject my application because it clearly reads in their criteria that min 3 years is required. Now is it total 3 years or 3 years as assessed by ACS, is what is confusing.
> 
> Pls advise
> 
> Sid


That is exactly what I told you dude in my last post.
It is "TOTAL 3 yrs" and not "3 years as assessed by ACS".
I have total 4.5 yrs of exp and ACS deducted my 2 yrs of work exp.....and I recently got SS form Vic.

Good Luck!


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

ArpitMittal said:


> That is exactly what I told you dude in my last post.
> It is "TOTAL 3 yrs" and not "3 years as assessed by ACS".
> I have total 4.5 yrs of exp and ACS deducted my 2 yrs of work exp.....and I recently got SS form Vic.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks buddy. That is encouraging. Appreciate your prompt input.

Siddharth


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello all!

I have a query: Do we need to compose a commitment letter in the form of an essay for the Victoria SS application??


----------



## rjx (May 23, 2013)

MelbourneMaverick said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have a query: Do we need to compose a commitment letter in the form of an essay for the Victoria SS application??


No, you don't have to send a commitment letter. Just sign the letter of declaration.


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I have the following queries:
1) Is Victoria the best place for ICT Business Analyst 261111?
2) I have already filed EOI on 23rd sept 2013 for 189 with 60 points. I want to apply for 190 as my chances in 189 look bleak. Do I submit a separate EOI or choose 190 in the existing EOI?
3) I do NOT have 30,000 AUD. Should I still go ahead? I know they don't always ask for the proof but if they and i dont have anything to show then will they reject my 190 as well as the 189?
My folks have property worth 30,000 AUD, will that count?
4) For 189, u can claim points for employment which is approved by ACS, does this apply to 190 or not? (saw posts here saying that it doesn't)
5) WHat exactly do I need to do to get nominated? Does nomination come first or EOI?

I know its a lot of questions and probably have been answered before.....but I'd really appreciate if anyone can help.


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

rjx said:


> No, you don't have to send a commitment letter. Just sign the letter of declaration.


Thanks RJX!


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello Seniors,

I had applied for ACS Skill Assessment in August end and seeing the processing times being taken by ACS for cases which were initiated in July end, i am not expecting my skill assessment result to be out for another month.
While that is done, *can i apply for Victoria State Sponsorship (190) in parallel or is it mandatory to get skill assessment done before applying for State Sponsorship. *

The content available on liveinvictoria is quite confusing and i am not getting a clear picture on the same. Request you to please help with the info.

Thanks in advance,
Archie


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

thearc said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I had applied for ACS Skill Assessment in August end and seeing the processing times being taken by ACS for cases which were initiated in July end, i am not expecting my skill assessment result to be out for another month.
> While that is done, *can i apply for Victoria State Sponsorship (190) in parallel or is it mandatory to get skill assessment done before applying for State Sponsorship. *
> ...


IELTS and skill assessment are required for state sponsorship


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have realized I made a mistake in the Vic SS application. I entered the DIBP points including the 5 points from Vic SS. Now, I know it should be excluded. Do I need to send them an email to fix it or leave it? Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## tracekd (Mar 23, 2013)

thearc said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I had applied for ACS Skill Assessment in August end and seeing the processing times being taken by ACS for cases which were initiated in July end, i am not expecting my skill assessment result to be out for another month.
> While that is done, *can i apply for Victoria State Sponsorship (190) in parallel or is it mandatory to get skill assessment done before applying for State Sponsorship. *
> ...


You've to have IELTS and ACS assessment results in hand before applying for VIC SS. This is in general applicable everywhere.:smash:

All the best

~Cheers traceKD


----------



## tracekd (Mar 23, 2013)

yangxh7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have realized I made a mistake in the Vic SS application. I entered the DIBP points including the 5 points from Vic SS. Now, I know it should be excluded. Do I need to send them an email to fix it or leave it? Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Brian, can you explain what is this? 
If I understood it correctly, in your EOI, you must have selected VIC as your preferred SS. Is that is the case, EOI system will award 5 points automatically to you. Just wait for positive from VIC SS and lodge your application. 

~Cheers traceKD


----------



## Anj79 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi there,

I have been a long time reader, but this is my first post here. I have got a successful state sponsorship from Victoria on 31/10/13 for Software Tester. We submitted our EOI the next day with 60 points.
I just wanted to know whether anyone here has submitted their EOI after getting their SS approved ? We are waiting for the invite now. How long will take for the invite as our SS is already approved ? Any inputs ? 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Anj79 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been a long time reader, but this is my first post here. I have got a successful state sponsorship from Victoria on 31/10/13 for Software Tester. We submitted our EOI the next day with 60 points.
> I just wanted to know whether anyone here has submitted their EOI after getting their SS approved ? We are waiting for the invite now. How long will take for the invite as our SS is already approved ? Any inputs ?
> ...


Invitation should work in 1-2 days. I hope in EOI you have selected Vic state for 190 subclass option and you have notified Vic about your EOI ID.


----------



## Anj79 (Nov 3, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Invitation should work in 1-2 days. I hope in EOI you have selected Vic state for 190 subclass option and you have notified Vic about your EOI ID.


Hi, thanks for the quick reply. Yes, I have mentioned Victoria as the option in my EOI and have emailed my EOI id to them. Hopefully it should work out soon.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Anj79 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been a long time reader, but this is my first post here. I have got a successful state sponsorship from Victoria on 31/10/13 for Software Tester. We submitted our EOI the next day with 60 points.
> I just wanted to know whether anyone here has submitted their EOI after getting their SS approved ? We are waiting for the invite now. How long will take for the invite as our SS is already approved ? Any inputs ?
> ...



Hi,
Actually after the EOI sent to vic ss then only they can approve the sponsorship?? How you got successful SS before EOI... can you share about that??


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

*I don't see any information regarding Test by Vic now!*

Hi,

There was some discussion regarding the test by Vic for SS, I want to know are the still scheduling the tests for SS. I don't see any update regarding test now. Any Idea?


----------



## Anj79 (Nov 3, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Actually after the EOI sent to vic ss then only they can approve the sponsorship?? How you got successful SS before EOI... can you share about that??


Hi krish82,
I went directly for Vic ss as my position opened up in the occupation list. It was an online application where I had to upload my acs skill assessment, the ielts doc and my current cv. Then got the approval in 10 days (much to our surprise !!!). Now they have requested us to lodge the eoi and send them the eoi reference number. Now I am waiting for the invite for the visa. Hope this helped your query. Thanks.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Anj79 said:


> Hi krish82,
> I went directly for Vic ss as my position opened up in the occupation list. It was an online application where I had to upload my acs skill assessment, the ielts doc and my current cv. Then got the approval in 10 days (much to our surprise !!!). Now they have requested us to lodge the eoi and send them the eoi reference number. Now I am waiting for the invite for the visa. Hope this helped your query. Thanks.


Hi,
Thank you for the clarification. One more online in a sense currently u r living in australia or you does it from from india and i can do it like the way you does... sorry for the multiple qus...


----------



## Anj79 (Nov 3, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for the clarification. One more online in a sense currently u r living in australia or you does it from from india and i can do it like the way you does... sorry for the multiple qus...


I have applied from India only. But still waiting for the invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Anj79 said:


> I have applied from India only. But still waiting for the invite :fingerscrossed:


Hi

Can you please tell me whether your into automation or manual testing? what skillset?


----------



## KoolGoose (Jul 29, 2013)

Anj79 said:


> I have applied from India only. But still waiting for the invite :fingerscrossed:


Congrats Anj79, Could you please let me know if you have any Australian work experience and what tech you were working on in testing


----------



## itstudent1985 (Nov 4, 2013)

*sub class 190*

is it possible that i just apply for Victoria SS using liveinvictoria.com and once i get their approval only then update my eoi? As i already have 60 Points
under code 26313 and applied for 189 last month and dont want to update my eoi because it can change my "dateofeffect".


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

itstudent1985 said:


> is it possible that i just apply for Victoria SS using liveinvictoria.com and once i get their approval only then update my eoi? As i already have 60 Points
> under code 26313 and applied for 189 last month and dont want to update my eoi because it can change my "dateofeffect".


Hi,

You need to create a new EOI under 190 stream. Please remember to select Victoria when you fill the EOI, not all states. Do not update the 189 EOI.

Good luck,
Brian


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

tracekd said:


> Brian, can you explain what is this?
> If I understood it correctly, in your EOI, you must have selected VIC as your preferred SS. Is that is the case, EOI system will award 5 points automatically to you. Just wait for positive from VIC SS and lodge your application.
> 
> ~Cheers traceKD


Never mind. I have sorted it out.
I received an acknowledgement letter yesterday (07/11). My future employer told me that he was approached by a Vic SS staff to confirm my offer and acceptance. This happened on last Friday. It seems the process slows down a bit. Anyway, good luck for all.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

yangxh7 said:


> Never mind. I have sorted it out.
> I received an acknowledgement letter yesterday (07/11). My future employer told me that he was approached by a Vic SS staff to confirm my offer and acceptance. This happened on last Friday. It seems the process slows down a bit. Anyway, good luck for all.
> 
> Cheers
> Brian


Hi ,
Which job code u r applying and already you hold an job offer in victoria...


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

itstudent1985 said:


> is it possible that i just apply for Victoria SS using liveinvictoria.com and once i get their approval only then update my eoi? As i already have 60 Points
> under code 26313 and applied for 189 last month and dont want to update my eoi because it can change my "dateofeffect".



Yes, it is not mandatory to complete/submit EOI to apply for Victoria SS, In case, your application is approved, you need to submit EOI(make sure Victoria is chosen) and email Victoria SS with your EOI ID.


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi ,
> Which job code u r applying and already you hold an job offer in victoria...


Hi Krish82,

My job code is 233914 (Engineering Technologist). I am living in Syd. It is mandatory to have a job offer in Victoria before applying for Vic SS.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Yes, it is not mandatory to complete/submit EOI to apply for Victoria SS, In case, your application is approved, you need to submit EOI(make sure Victoria is chosen) and email Victoria SS with your EOI ID.


Hi bobinv,

Any update from Vic SS? I applied for Vic SS around same time with u.

Brian


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

yangxh7 said:


> Hi bobinv,
> 
> Any update from Vic SS? I applied for Vic SS around same time with u.
> 
> Brian



No update until now.The wait is killing me. Do update the thread once you get a response.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi Expats, 

Is Victoria Still taking some test before giving SS? Because this is what I have seen in this thread initially, but now there is no discussion about it?


Thanks


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

Dear All Vic SS aspirants,

My occupation code is ICT business anaylst 261111, On Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria
Against my occpn, 5 years of work ex is listed as required. I have 5 years of work ex but only 3 considered by ACS. So am I eligible or not?

Also is there separate state quota/ceilings for each occupation as well? How do I find out if VIC still has some seats left for my occupation?


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

Just want to update that I got SS approval today


----------



## cherry83 (Aug 21, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just want to update that I got SS approval today


bobinv,

Congratulations!!!! 

Whats your ANZCO code? Is it 2613?
How many points you have?
Have you applied it by yourself?

Sorry for too many questions


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

cherry83 said:


> bobinv,
> 
> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks.. My ANZCO code isnt 2613.
I have 60 points(with SS)
Yup.. Did everything myself(Ofcourse, the members in this forum did help me)


----------



## cherry83 (Aug 21, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Thanks.. My ANZCO code isnt 2613.
> I have 60 points(with SS)
> Yup.. Did everything myself(Ofcourse, the members in this forum did help me)



bobinv,

I need some suggestion from you.
I just got my ACS result.(2613)
Confused whether to go with 189 or Vic. 
I have 60 points for 189 but am sure it takes more than 4 months to get invite and the cap may reach by that time
Recently i saw some rejections for Vic in this forum. 
So, scared to take some decision on this. Please advice

Thanks


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

How many years of experience do you have? It seems people with 5 years or less are getting rejected but then there are a few people who got through as well. Since you only have 60 points , I would suggest you to apply for Victoria SS.

As per the skill select graph, people(who applied on 1 rst July) under ANZCO code 2613 with 60 points got an invite last Monday which means you would need to wait for at least 4 months . 

Any chance of scoring more points. A higher IELTS score for instance.


----------



## KoolGoose (Jul 29, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Thanks.. My ANZCO code isnt 2613.
> I have 60 points(with SS)
> Yup.. Did everything myself(Ofcourse, the members in this forum did help me)


Congrats!!
Could you please let me know which code you applied in , Is it Software Tester 261314?


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks mate.. My ANZCO code is 262111


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Thanks mate.. My ANZCO code is 262111


Many Congratulations! !

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Many Congratulations! !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum




Thanks a lot


----------



## cherry83 (Aug 21, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Hi,
> 
> How many years of experience do you have? It seems people with 5 years or less are getting rejected but then there are a few people who got through as well. Since you only have 60 points , I would suggest you to apply for Victoria SS.
> 
> ...


Thanks bobinv... I have totally 6 years exp. But ACS has deducted 2 years. Is that fine?


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

Victoria will consider 6 years experience while you can claim only 5 points for experience (4 years). You should give it a shot. Make sure your CV is as detailed as possible(3-4 pages with detailed roles, responsibilities and achievements). Furthermore, you should also submit job vacancies in Melbourne.


----------



## cherry83 (Aug 21, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Victoria will consider 6 years experience while you can claim only 5 points for experience (4 years). You should give it a shot. Make sure your CV is as detailed as possible(3-4 pages with detailed roles, responsibilities and achievements). Furthermore, you should also submit job vacancies in Melbourne.


Thanks a ton bobinv


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

You are welcome pal.


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just want to update that I got SS approval today


Congratulation, bobinv. That's exactly three weeks.


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

yangxh7 said:


> Congratulation, bobinv. That's exactly three weeks.


Thanks man. You should be getting yours anytime now


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Please advise..*



KoolGoose said:


> Congrats!!
> Could you please let me know which code you applied in , Is it Software Tester 261314?


Hello Mate..

Are you applying for 261314, if Yes, How are chances of scoring through VIC SS with 60 (incl 5 SS points) ?


----------



## cherry83 (Aug 21, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Victoria will consider 6 years experience while you can claim only 5 points for experience (4 years). You should give it a shot. Make sure your CV is as detailed as possible(3-4 pages with detailed roles, responsibilities and achievements). Furthermore, you should also submit job vacancies in Melbourne.


bobinv,

I have a gap of 2 years in my career. Should I explain that in my cv?

Thanks


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Fellas,

I have my ACS result and IELTS score ready. I am going with job code 261314 and SS 190 visa for Victoria. With reference to acs results my point calc today is 60, however in december it will be 65 (can claim 5 points for exp).

My agent is saying currently Vic is accepting EOIs for Software tester and we should got ahead with EOI submission. I am thinking I have more chances with 65 points but not sure EOI will be accepted in December. What shall I do ?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

cherry83 said:


> bobinv,
> 
> I have a gap of 2 years in my career. Should I explain that in my cv?
> 
> Thanks


Yes.. You should mention the reason for the gap.


----------



## rose5 (Jul 13, 2013)

Got rejected for SS Victoria yesterday...Only option now is to wait for EOI 189


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

rose5 said:


> Got rejected for SS Victoria yesterday...Only option now is to wait for EOI 189


Really sorry to hear that. You have an excellent score in IELTS. You should prepare a little mor for the writing module and give it an other try. Its an additional 10 points if you get 8 which means your chances of getting invited in the next round is pretty high.


----------



## kris8646 (Aug 2, 2013)

rose5 said:


> Got rejected for SS Victoria yesterday...Only option now is to wait for EOI 189


hi can you explain why it was rejected?


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I have totally 4 years of experience (Software Engineer) but ACS deducted 2 years in that. The minimum experience required for VIC SS is 3 years for Software Engineer. Am i eligible to apply for SS though 2 years has been deducted ?

Please Advise.

Thanks,
Praveen


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

anthoney said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have totally 4 years of experience (Software Engineer) but ACS deducted 2 years in that. The minimum experience required for VIC SS is 3 years for Software Engineer. Am i eligible to apply for SS though 2 years has been deducted ?
> 
> ...



Hi Praveen,

You can apply for Victoria SS but you wont be able to claim points for your work experience.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Hi Praveen,
> 
> You can apply for Victoria SS but you wont be able to claim points for your work experience.


Hi Bobinv and other seniors,

ACS
IELTS
CV
Declaration
Passport Copy

These are the documents im planning to submit for SS. Anything else im missing?

Declaration form i need to download from the website and sign it.. Then scan the same and upload. Am i right?

Passport copy should be notarized or a color scan is enough?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Bobinv and other seniors,
> 
> ACS
> IELTS
> ...


Yes declaration should be printed, signed and scanned. Passport also should be notarised.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes declaration should be printed, signed and scanned. Passport also should be notarised.


Thanks Ratnesh. Have you applied for Vic?? can i know your skillset as tester?im into manual and automation.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks Ratnesh. Have you applied for Vic?? can i know your skillset as tester?im into manual and automation.


Yes. Applied for Victoria. Skill set same as yours manual and automation testing in networking domain. Have few networking certs also.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes. Applied for Victoria. Skill set same as yours manual and automation testing in networking domain. Have few networking certs also.


Good luck Buddy..update your results here..


----------



## rose5 (Jul 13, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Really sorry to hear that. You have an excellent score in IELTS. You should prepare a little mor for the writing module and give it an other try. Its an additional 10 points if you get 8 which means your chances of getting invited in the next round is pretty high.



I've tried it twice after that with british council...each time i kept getting 7 or 7.5 in writing over and over again....i'm thinking of try IDP this time....may or may not make a difference,but don't have other options...


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

rose5 said:


> I've tried it twice after that with british council...each time i kept getting 7 or 7.5 in writing over and over again....i'm thinking of try IDP this time....may or may not make a difference,but don't have other options...


Why didnt you give it for re-evaluation ??


----------



## rose5 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Why didnt you give it for re-evaluation ??


I have....both times....waiting for the result....


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Experts,

I want to know how VIC is selecting only few profiles among many applications? 
I have 60 points, 6 years of total experience and my spouse also has positive skill assessment. There is a heavy competition for 190 visa under 261311 code. Do you think I stand a chance to get SS from VIC? 

Thanks for your help...


----------



## shankarb01 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Vic SS*



Steve_SAP said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I want to know how VIC is selecting only few profiles among many applications?
> I have 60 points, 6 years of total experience and my spouse also has positive skill assessment. There is a heavy competition for 190 visa under 261311 code. Do you think I stand a chance to get SS from VIC?
> ...


I had applied for Vic SS for 190 Visa under the same 261311 category and the application was successful. My points tally was 60 as well considering 4 years of work experience as per ACS assessment [actually 6+] so i believe i will be in a position to help you with your question. On submitting the application i received a questionnaire from them which was more or less a Statement of Purpose of sorts. If you answer those questions in a convincing manner assuring them that you will not depend on anybody for financial assistance, job search and that your skills are truly generic to be absorbed by most organizations then it will be more or less through. Also, they ask you why your preference is Vic over other states, the answer of which varies from person to person. The questions asked of me are given below. Also, I heard Vic has introduced an online test of sorts on specific topics of your choice [Java,C++ etc]. I have no idea about that since it is a very recent addition to the process. Hope above points help your cause.Good Luck!

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:



Why you have not visited Victoria on your previous trip/s to Australia
Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories you have visited
Why you do not want to live in the other states/territories you have visited
Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections
Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Any idea what is the amount of applications flowing in with job code 261314 (software tester) ?


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

shankarb01 said:


> I had applied for Vic SS for 190 Visa under the same 261311 category and the application was successful. My points tally was 60 as well considering 4 years of work experience as per ACS assessment [actually 6+] so i believe i will be in a position to help you with your question. On submitting the application i received a questionnaire from them which was more or less a Statement of Purpose of sorts. If you answer those questions in a convincing manner assuring them that you will not depend on anybody for financial assistance, job search and that your skills are truly generic to be absorbed by most organizations then it will be more or less through. Also, they ask you why your preference is Vic over other states, the answer of which varies from person to person. The questions asked of me are given below. Also, I heard Vic has introduced an online test of sorts on specific topics of your choice [Java,C++ etc]. I have no idea about that since it is a very recent addition to the process. Hope above points help your cause.Good Luck!


Thanks for your reply, It is really motivating and helpful.


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes declaration should be printed, signed and scanned. Passport also should be notarised.


Hi buddy,

I am planning to apply for VIC SS with 60 points for 261313 code. Do we need to notarize and scan IELTS Result sheet copy as well ?

Please advise.

Thanks,
Praveen


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

anthoney said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> I am planning to apply for VIC SS with 60 points for 261313 code. Do we need to notarize and scan IELTS Result sheet copy as well ?
> 
> ...


Hi, 

You dont need to upload the IELTS score sheet. Just give your IELTS TRF and you are good to go.

Regards,

Bob


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Hi,
> 
> You dont need to upload the IELTS score sheet. Just give your IELTS TRF and you are good to go.
> 
> ...



Many Thanks Bob!!!!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

anthoney said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> I am planning to apply for VIC SS with 60 points for 261313 code. Do we need to notarize and scan IELTS Result sheet copy as well ?
> 
> ...


You need to provide the TRF number (mentioned at bottom right on TRF) while submitting the application. I guess each TRF has unique number so that anyone can track it worldwide.


----------



## irfan566 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have applied today to Victoria for Database Administrator 262111. Would appreciate if any could suggest expected timelines...


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

irfan566 said:


> I have applied today to Victoria for Database Administrator 262111. Would appreciate if any could suggest expected timelines...


I got mine approved in 21 days


----------



## irfan566 (Nov 16, 2013)

Really? Amazing!! by the way would you mind explaining your case? like what category you applied and when? Have you applied for EOI and State Nomination simultaneously?


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

I did not apply for EOI before applying for SS and my occupation code is same as yours(262111). You can see my timeline for the dates  

All the best mate


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You need to provide the TRF number (mentioned at bottom right on TRF) while submitting the application. I guess each TRF has unique number so that anyone can track it worldwide.


Thanks a lot Ratnesh!


----------



## irfan566 (Nov 16, 2013)

Guys how can I see the skill quota in Victoria?


----------



## irfan566 (Nov 16, 2013)

What are the golden occupations?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

What are the timelines to get approval for SS visa for 261314 code ?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> What are the timelines to get approval for SS visa for 261314 code ?


There are no exact timelines for vic.. some of them have got in 10days and some in 2 months. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

irfan566 said:


> Guys how can I see the skill quota in Victoria?


I dont think there is any link where we can check the quota for SS.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

Sai2Aus said:


> I dont think there is any link where we can check the quota for SS.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Whats ur point score for victoria ? 60 ?


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Hello*



ratnesh.nagori said:


> What are the timelines to get approval for SS visa for 261314 code ?


hello Ratnesh,

how points you have, when submitted EOI including SS points ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> hello Ratnesh,
> 
> how points you have, when submitted EOI including SS points ?


I had 60 points.

Now, one more thing. I will be able to claim 5 more points post 1 Dec 2013 for experience ( ACS has mentioned that my exp from Nov 2010 is counted). Also, in other thread people have told that EOI points gets updated automatically. So, I will have 65 post 1 Dec.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ratnesh @ Fair enough.. I think.. it gets auto updated, if not you can update it too.. All the best.. keep us posted.. Lucky you.. I can have 0 points for work exp deducted 6 years of my work exp.

Has anyone got VIC SS on 60 points inclusive 5 SS points lately.. around Oct 2013 or Nov 2013Start


----------



## rjx (May 23, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Ratnesh @ Fair enough.. I think.. it gets auto updated, if not you can update it too.. All the best.. keep us posted.. Lucky you.. I can have 0 points for work exp deducted 6 years of my work exp.
> 
> Has anyone got VIC SS on 60 points inclusive 5 SS points lately.. around Oct 2013 or Nov 2013Start


I got VIC SS approval last Oct. 24, I got 55 points when I applied.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

rjx said:


> I got VIC SS approval last Oct. 24, I got 55 points when I applied.


rjx, when you applied for vic approval?


----------



## rjx (May 23, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> rjx, when you applied for vic approval?


Applied Oct. 8, you can see my timeline at my signature.


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

I applied for Victoria SS but I got rejected within few days. I got 55 points at the time of application. Can I reapply there ? If so right now or do I need to wait for another 6 months ?

Second thing is that .. I would get 60 points now .. If I reapply there can I get through ?

How does VIC SS works pls let me know ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

rjx said:


> Applied Oct. 8, you can see my timeline at my signature.


Got it thanks. One more doubt, you have mentioned that you applied on 30/10/2013. Does with vic approval you got invite also ? how this thing works ?


----------



## rjx (May 23, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Got it thanks. One more doubt, you have mentioned that you applied on 30/10/2013. Does with vic approval you got invite also ? how this thing works ?


Yes, after getting VIC SS approval on Oct. 24, I got an invite to lodge Visa 190 in just a few minutes. I lodge my application on Oct. 30 because I have to wait for my credit card limit increase to be able to pay the visa application fee.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

rjx said:


> Yes, after getting VIC SS approval on Oct. 24, I got an invite to lodge Visa 190 in just a few minutes. I lodge my application on Oct. 30 because I have to wait for my credit card limit increase to be able to pay the visa application fee.


Thats great  .. thanks for clarifying ... all the best for further process.


----------



## rjx (May 23, 2013)

King_of_the_ring said:


> I applied for Victoria SS but I got rejected within few days. I got 55 points at the time of application. Can I reapply there ? If so right now or do I need to wait for another 6 months ?
> 
> Second thing is that .. I would get 60 points now .. If I reapply there can I get through ?
> 
> How does VIC SS works pls let me know ?


I think you have to wait for another 6 months. 

You can apply even if you have 55 points right now without SS. I'm not sure why they rejected you the first time, I too got 55 points when I applied.


----------



## rjx (May 23, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thats great  .. thanks for clarifying ... all the best for further process.


Thanks! Good luck with yours too.


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi folks,

Even i got a rejection within 2 weeks of application applied on 4th Nov, rejected on 18th Nov). I applied with 60 points in 261314 category
Any idea what i should be doing next?Can i ask for a re assessment?
Any other state sponsoring 261314?
Please suggest


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Even i got a rejection within 2 weeks of application applied on 4th Nov, rejected on 18th Nov). I applied with 60 points in 261314 category
> Any idea what i should be doing next?Can i ask for a re assessment?
> ...


Sorry to hear that. What was your profile ? Can you please elaborate ? any reasons mentioned by Vic


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

3 yrs exp (since 2 got deducted)
IELTS: 7.5 / 7.5 / 8.5 / 7.5
261314 Software testing code

Dear Shreejit Sundareshan NAIR,

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

§ your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

§ the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

§ the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

§ your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

§ the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria.

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website: Welcome to DIBP.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.

Please quote Reference Number: SS-2013-02420 in all of your communication to us.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

jitunair18, thanks for information. In which domain you are the QA ? I am in telecom domain ..


----------



## nadh1981 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi,

Though this is my first post, I have been going through this thread since a long time. Thanks for each and every contributor. 

I have a 7+ years of experience in IT with a Mechanical Engineering background. Though ACS is +ve, just 1/7 years has been considered and hence no points on my experience.

I was equally worried like many in here... and VIC is my only hope. I was going through the emotions flowing in here which helped me realize I am not the only one. However, I had a +ve reply from Vic in a week time. In this week only thing that kept me up from the thought of rejection by Vic is the chance to score enough points from IELTS. Score 8 in IELTS which is still not impossible can help me attain points for 189 but would significantly reduce the chances of Visa. I would score 65, but nominations for 261313 are then prorata based which is really an ambiguity. 

However, with all blessings and prayers, I received both state sponsorship and skill select invitation. I am in process of applying for Visa, and hopefully will get through the process soon. I feel like counting on days, but December is a wrong time to get things done quickly. 

Regarding timelines, it took all 12 weeks for a reply from ACS, a week time to get Vic state sponsorship and skillselect invitation. This happened in October 2013. 

Will find time and post the detailed timelines.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Even i got a rejection within 2 weeks of application applied on 4th Nov, rejected on 18th Nov). I applied with 60 points in 261314 category
> Any idea what i should be doing next?Can i ask for a re assessment?
> ...


Very sorry to hear about your rejection. For software testers there is no other state sponsoring. One other way is to get assessed as software engineer from ACS and go through 189. Try to go for 189.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

nadh1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Though this is my first post, I have been going through this thread since a long time. Thanks for each and every contributor.
> 
> ...


Congrats Nadh.. that was very quick and a positive for you. Good luck on your visa approval too.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

nadh1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Though this is my first post, I have been going through this thread since a long time. Thanks for each and every contributor.
> 
> ...


hey buddy..

Thanks for your post..

Can you please advise.. how did you manage 65 points.. Thanks.


----------



## nadh1981 (Mar 31, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> hey buddy..
> 
> Thanks for your post..
> 
> Can you please advise.. how did you manage 65 points.. Thanks.


Thanks viral for wishes... 

It is Vic ss that helped me achieve 60, without which it would be 55. If I score 8 in IELTS all bands I would get additional 10 points for English language which would turn my over all score 65. However, I don't need it anymore now. It was the only hope that still made me keep up while I wait for Vic sponsorship. 

Here is the breakup:
Age 25-32 -- 30
English language (all 7) 10
Qualification -- 15
Overseas exp -- 0
Vic as -- 5

Total -- 60


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

nadh1981 said:


> Thanks viral for wishes...
> 
> It is Vic ss that helped me achieve 60, without which it would be 55. If I score 8 in IELTS all bands I would get additional 10 points for English language which would turn my over all score 65. However, I don't need it anymore now. It was the only hope that still made me keep up while I wait for Vic sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Hi, I would like to know how did victoria state assess your work exp. and in which field? As far as I know they require 3 yrs minimum but you have stated 0 points for exp. Please elebarote further.


----------



## nadh1981 (Mar 31, 2013)

deeps6ix said:


> Hi, I would like to know how did victoria state assess your work exp. and in which field? As far as I know they require 3 yrs minimum but you have stated 0 points for exp. Please elebarote further.


Umm... My actual experience as SAP technical consultant is 7+, but as I hold a non ICT qualification, ACS has considered 6 yes of my work exp for qualifying for assessment and rent of the period for suitable exp as Software Engineer.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

nadh1981 said:


> Umm... My actual experience as SAP technical consultant is 7+, but as I hold a non ICT qualification, ACS has considered 6 yes of my work exp for qualifying for assessment and rent of the period for suitable exp as Software Engineer.


So im assuming you experience as software engineer is less than 3 years but victoria state assessed you for 6 years work experience. Correct me if im wrong?


----------



## nadh1981 (Mar 31, 2013)

deeps6ix said:


> So im assuming you experience as software engineer is less than 3 years but victoria state assessed you for 6 years work experience. Correct me if im wrong?


Should be, as I have read the same somewhere on the forum.


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thats very neat and best of luck buddy
I got a response from Vic yesterday for my rejection

Dear Shreejit Sundareshan NAIR,

Thank you for your email.

The application has been reviewed and the decision remains unchanged.

The Victorian state nomination program is a labour market program, which means that, like a job application process, only the highest value applicants to Victorian industries are selected; not just those who may meet minimum eligibility requirements. It is not always possible to predict in advance of viewing an application all of the skill sets that might be of high value to an industry.

Considering you still meet the eligibility criteria, you are welcome to submit a new application 6 months after your application refusal.

We are unable to provide more detailed information on the specific reasons for this decision.

I am clueless what is next in store. Should i wait for other states to open their SOL lists for 261314 or apply for 189 visa with a fresh assessement with 261313


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Thats very neat and best of luck buddy
> I got a response from Vic yesterday for my rejection
> 
> Dear Shreejit Sundareshan NAIR,
> ...


Hi, how many points are you able to achieve without state nomination?


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

I had 60 points without nomination


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

My Victoria State Sponsorship application got rejected!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Panko said:


> My Victoria State Sponsorship application got rejected!


Can you please tell more details, job code, experience, domain of yours, points ?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Can you please tell more details, job code, experience, domain of yours, points ?


Yes pls I also want to know more.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> I had 60 points without nomination


So have you applied for visa?


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Can you please tell more details, job code, experience, domain of yours, points ?


261111 ICT Business Analyst with 7 years of experience and 60 points without State Sponsorship


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Even i got a rejection within 2 weeks of application applied on 4th Nov, rejected on 18th Nov). I applied with 60 points in 261314 category
> Any idea what i should be doing next?Can i ask for a re assessment?
> ...


What is the date of your previous assessment? Is it less than 60 days? In that case, you can go for review instead of going for reassessment. Review is quicker and hardly takes a week. In my case it took just over 3 days. Hope this helps.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi, 

I want to know in order to show finances for VIC SS, can I show it in my father's account and get an affidavit that he will be financing me?

Thanks
Mohit


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Panko said:


> What is the date of your previous assessment? Is it less than 60 days? In that case, you can go for review instead of going for reassessment. Review is quicker and hardly takes a week. In my case it took just over 3 days. Hope this helps.


Panko,

Very sorry on your rejection.. Can you tell us wen you applied and when you got ur result?

If we have used the ACS assessment for Vic are we still eligible for reassessment? I have read somewhere that once we use the ACS assessment for immigration purpose we are not eligible for reassessment..

Also, Can we expect a positive result in changing the code?


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Panko,
> 
> Very sorry on your rejection.. Can you tell us wen you applied and when you got ur result?
> 
> ...


But How does that change, If you have positive assessment from ACS then only someone have submitted for SS 

If Have -ve ACS assessment, then agreed you can go for review with ACS in 60 days.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know in order to show finances for VIC SS, can I show it in my father's account and get an affidavit that he will be financing me?
> 
> ...


Hi Mohit,

According to the VIC state website Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria, you do not need to provide evidence of your finances.

Thanks.


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> But How does that change, If you have positive assessment from ACS then only someone have submitted for SS
> 
> If Have -ve ACS assessment, then agreed you can go for review with ACS in 60 days.


You can go for review if you wish to change the occupation that has been assessed earlier. Also, you may wish to add the experience.


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Panko,
> 
> Very sorry on your rejection.. Can you tell us wen you applied and when you got ur result?


I got the result in about 2 weeks.



Sai2Aus said:


> If we have used the ACS assessment for Vic are we still eligible for reassessment? I have read somewhere that once we use the ACS assessment for immigration purpose we are not eligible for reassessment..


I do not think it is that way. If it were so, we would not have been able to modify our occupation code, etc. in SkillSelect EOI. Only thing that changed was the date of effect of visa. You cannot change it once you receive the invitation. Till that time do whatever you want to do with your EOI man  . Seniors please guide.



Sai2Aus said:


> Also, Can we expect a positive result in changing the code?


If your profile matches the code description, then why not? I have received the positive result. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Panko said:


> I got the result in about 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Panko for the reply. i have not yet applied for Vic.. Just analyzing the other plans available.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Panko said:


> I got the result in about 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Panko,

Please advise, from which Occupation Code to Which Occupation have you changed ? and what did you gave reasons for the change


----------



## vinoth986 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello experts,
I just submitted my Vic SS and EOI for 190 under the code 2613 - Software Engineer. I have 60 points without nomination and 65 in total. But, I see lot of rejections from Vic recent days.. Is there any reason why they are rejecting or its just randomness or is it specific for a particular occupation code? Also, how long will it take as per the current timelines to get an invite?


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Panko,
Thats very cool news. I am going to meet up an agent and check if 261313 can be assessed for me and if the results come out this soon, thats a good option to explore


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Hi Panko,
> Thats very cool news. I am going to meet up an agent and check if 261313 can be assessed for me and if the results come out this soon, thats a good option to explore


Also, ACS has clearly mentioned that both of your assessments would remain valid (i.e. the one assessed before and one after the review).


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

ohhhhhh is that so,
So does it mean if i go in for a re assessment with 261313 category
I can still continue to explore options with my 261314 positive assessment and try for other states if the option arises??


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Panko said:


> Also, ACS has clearly mentioned that both of your assessments would remain valid (i.e. the one assessed before and one after the review).


Panko did you apply EOI and the filed Vic application?


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> ohhhhhh is that so,
> So does it mean if i go in for a re assessment with 261313 category
> I can still continue to explore options with my 261314 positive assessment and try for other states if the option arises??


What was the date of your assessment? Are you not eligible for Review? You would save some money if you can go for Review.

If you do not file the EOI, then you may explore SS options with 261314 (as long as it is valid). However, in case of Victoria, if your SS application is rejected, you need to wait for 6 months for new SS application. In that case, you may not be able to apply to Victoria SS for six months even with newly assessed 261313. However, this is my interpretation.


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Panko did you apply EOI and the filed Vic application?


Yes Sai. I submitted EOI and applied for Vic SS. However, my Vic SS application was rejected in two weeks.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Panko said:


> Yes Sai. I submitted EOI and applied for Vic SS. However, my Vic SS application was rejected in two weeks.


Thanks. Did you mention your preferred state to be Vic in EOI?


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks. Did you mention your preferred state to be Vic in EOI?


Yes Sai. I did select Vic as preferred state. But it's fine. They would definitely have better applicants than me. Other-wise why would they reject? So, I respect and accept the decision.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Panko said:


> Yes Sai. I did select Vic as preferred state. But it's fine. They would definitely have better applicants than me. Other-wise why would they reject? So, I respect and accept the decision.


Thats really a good attitude to be appreciated..


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Is Vic still organizing some kind of test for SS, I have applied for 189 in EOI as software engineer, but now I am thinking of adding 190 option in the same EOI and apply for SS of Vic in Software Engineer category.

There were few post in this thread that, Vic is sending out emails to appears in some technical test. Is there still the same situation are they organizing tests for the same?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Is Vic still organizing some kind of test for SS, I have applied for 189 in EOI as software engineer, but now I am thinking of adding 190 option in the same EOI and apply for SS of Vic in Software Engineer category.
> 
> There were few post in this thread that, Vic is sending out emails to appears in some technical test. Is there still the same situation are they organizing tests for the same?


What kind of tests ? Can you please shade more light or post the thread link where you read info ?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Is Vic still organizing some kind of test for SS, I have applied for 189 in EOI as software engineer, but now I am thinking of adding 190 option in the same EOI and apply for SS of Vic in Software Engineer category.
> 
> There were few post in this thread that, Vic is sending out emails to appears in some technical test. Is there still the same situation are they organizing tests for the same?


Mohit,

Some where asked to take up the test and some where not asked. So it depends.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> What kind of tests ? Can you please shade more light or post the thread link where you read info ?


Ratnesh,

Go back few pages in this thread and read for more details.. Some people where asked by VIC to take some test in their field and got approvals.


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

Guys don't worry as per my calculation we would get invite by the next April 2014 first round hopefully or else in July 2014 

I applied the same on 19th Nov 2013 just due to an ill-luck 

We should put ourselves in the same boat


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

But don't you think we should apply for both 189 and 190 to be on safer side?


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

King_of_the_ring said:


> Guys don't worry as per my calculation we would get invite by the next April 2014 first round hopefully or else in July 2014
> 
> I applied the same on 19th Nov 2013 just due to an ill-luck
> 
> We should put ourselves in the same boat


Have you applied for both 189 and 190 in the same EOI or have just applied for 189 visa. If you have applied for both, please guide me through this.

Moreover, for which occupation have you applied.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

for VIC SS do we need have to upload notarized and attested CV and other documents?

Experts, please help


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

askmohit said:


> for VIC SS do we need have to upload notarized and attested CV and other documents?
> 
> Experts, please help


I have uploaded my resume in Vic format (non notarised). Passport, degree and degree marksheets should be notarised.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I have uploaded my resume in Vic format (non notarised). Passport, degree and degree marksheets should be notarised.


Hi Ratnesh,

can you please share your resume in victoria format?

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

askmohit said:


> Have you applied for both 189 and 190 in the same EOI or have just applied for 189 visa. If you have applied for both, please guide me through this.
> 
> Moreover, for which occupation have you applied.


Yea 261313.

But I got rejection from VIC SS.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

King_of_the_ring said:


> Yea 261313.
> 
> But I got rejection from VIC SS.


Very sorry to hear that. . Have you applied EOI for 189? How many points do you have?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I see in the FAQs section of Victoria state website https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/visas-and-immigrating/faqs-about-skilled-state-nomination-and-visas that "*We do not require evidence of the resources at the time of application however this may be requested from you at any time during the nomination commitment.*" Has anyone who received Grant was asked to show evidence of migration funds ?? 

Thanks,

Praveen


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

I too applied for Vic SS, but after submission didn't get any confirmation email that my application is submitted. Is that usual? any Idea?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

askmohit said:


> I too applied for Vic SS, but after submission didn't get any confirmation email that my application is submitted. Is that usual? any Idea?


It take few days to receive Ack of your application. Ack email will have your reference no also.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

I have applied for VIC SS on 23rd of Nov. I hope I should get ack by end of this month. And do you have any idea how much time do w have to wait for the result of VIC? I am not hearing of any test these days in the Expat forums. i believe vic has removed that


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

askmohit said:


> I have applied for VIC SS on 23rd of Nov. I hope I should get ack by end of this month. And do you have any idea how much time do w have to wait for the result of VIC? I am not hearing of any test these days in the Expat forums. i believe vic has removed that


You should get confirmation by 27-28 nov. i got that in 4 days. 

Official waiting period is 12 weeks, people received rejection emails within 2 weeks  .. 

Approval emails from Vic might take 2 months.


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi guys I applied on 20th for the code 261312 (dev programmer). Still waiting for acknowledgement...


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

Dudes ... rateshnagori whats ur score as of today ? I meant EOI submission score ?

My Vic SS is rejected long time back.

ACS:5th June ACS result:Asks new Documents on 9th Sep ACS Result:25th September ACS Review: Nov 7th ACS +ve result: 19th November EOI re-submitted : 19th Nov (60 pointers) Invite: Waiting 26313


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

its 60 points


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

What is ur predicted time to have the invite ?


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

Well we are sailors of the same boat. We might get our invites at the same time.

My *escalated* prediction is of April 2014  (1st or 2nd round)


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

My ACS is with desig Sr. Software Quality Engineer, but when I submitted the Resume for victoria By mistake I updated their the latest Desig that is "Associate Quality Lead" and Previous desig was mentioned nowhere.. :-( Now will that make any difference... Is there any way by which I can send them my updated Resume?


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Moreover, as per my prediction, If DIAC send invites to approx 500 people per month then the calculation will be

1) 2500 people till July 1 got invitation in 1st round of nov
2) 2750 people till July 14 could get invitation in 2nd round of nov
3) 3000 people till Aug 1st could get invitation in 1st round of Dec
4) 3300 people till Aug 14 could get invitation in 2nd round of Dec
5) 3500 people till Sep 1st could get invitation in 1st round of Jan
6) 3750 people till Sep 14 could get invitation in 2nd round of Jan
7) 4000 people till Oct 1st could get invitation in 1st round of Feb
8) 4250 people till Oct 14 could get invitation in 2nd round of Feb
9) 4500 people till Nov 1st could get invitation in 1st round of Mar
10) 4800 people till Nov 30th could get invitation in 2nd round of March or 1st round of April

Now this is purely an assumption seeing the current trend, and in the last I was just trying to be optimistic that I should get an Invite as submitted EOI on 21st nov.

Moreover, there are holidays coming so there can be some delay also.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Fellas,

To my surprise, I got approval from Victoria for 190. Received invite also today. So relieved that major step is cleared...


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> To my surprise, I got approval from Victoria for 190. Received invite also today. So relieved that major step is cleared...


Congrts buddy


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> To my surprise, I got approval from Victoria for 190. Received invite also today. So relieved that major step is cleared...



You got an invite in two weeks that is awsome


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> To my surprise, I got approval from Victoria for 190. Received invite also today. So relieved that major step is cleared...


Hi Ratnesh,

Please share your resume with me. rajfirst at gmail dot com


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Congrts buddy


Thanks askmohit


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> To my surprise, I got approval from Victoria for 190. Received invite also today. So relieved that major step is cleared...


Wow.. many congratulations buddy. . Happy for you.. wish u good luck on your further process..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Is there any way by which we can contact Vic for updates in submitted application? Any idea


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Is there any way by which we can contact Vic for updates in submitted application? Any idea


By mail or call them. Check the website for details. . But isnt it too early to ask for the progress?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Mohit,

Skilled Migration enquiries

Tel: + 61 3 9651 9756
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

askmohit said:


> My ACS is with desig Sr. Software Quality Engineer, but when I submitted the Resume for victoria By mistake I updated their the latest Desig that is "Associate Quality Lead" and Previous desig was mentioned nowhere.. :-( Now will that make any difference... Is there any way by which I can send them my updated Resume?


That shouldn't be a problem because designations differ with each organization.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> To my surprise, I got approval from Victoria for 190. Received invite also today. So relieved that major step is cleared...


Hi ratnesh,
Can pm the cv format you prepared for victoria. I am also in telecomm exp. If you dont mind PM to rckrishnn at gmail. I hope u dont mind.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi ratnesh,
> Can pm the cv format you prepared for victoria. I am also in telecomm exp. If you dont mind PM to rckrishnn at gmail. I hope u dont mind.


Emailed you the resume.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> By mail or call them. Check the website for details. . But isnt it too early to ask for the progress?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


I want to update my resume and send them the updated one. So will that be possible?


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> That shouldn't be a problem because designations differ with each organization.


Actually While filling EOI I had kept it same as ACS "Sr Software Quality Engineer" but while sending resume to ViC By mistake I updated the Desig to "Associate Quality Lead" which is the new one.

So in EOI and ACS I have "Sr Software Quality Engineer" and resume of VIC I have "Associate Quality Lead"

got my point? Now I am concerned about this :-(


----------



## rjx (May 23, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> To my surprise, I got approval from Victoria for 190. Received invite also today. So relieved that major step is cleared...


Congrats on your SS nomination. Good luck on your visa application.


----------



## vikasaqua15 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello Everyone

I am awaiting my ACS and IELTS results right now. I am filing as Database Admin which comes under SS category. Can anyone tell me If I can file for SS approval from Vic in the mean time or shall I wait for my ACS and IELTS to be through.

Do I need to file SS along with my EOI or in any specific order.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

vikasaqua15 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am awaiting my ACS and IELTS results right now. I am filing as Database Admin which comes under SS category. Can anyone tell me If I can file for SS approval from Vic in the mean time or shall I wait for my ACS and IELTS to be through.
> 
> Do I need to file SS along with my EOI or in any specific order.


As, I replied in other thread you need to wait ACS and IELTS result. Once you have them, you can file SS application and EOI at same time.


----------



## rjx (May 23, 2013)

vikasaqua15 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am awaiting my ACS and IELTS results right now. I am filing as Database Admin which comes under SS category. Can anyone tell me If I can file for SS approval from Vic in the mean time or shall I wait for my ACS and IELTS to be through.
> 
> Do I need to file SS along with my EOI or in any specific order.


ACS and IELTS result is required in applying for VIC SS so you should wait for both results. You can file SS without EOI but you need to file EOI once your SS is approve so they can nominate it for 190 visa application.


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi friends,

By the grace of God and the support from all the members of this forum, I got my VIC SS approval today. I applied on 18-Nov-2013 and received acknowledgement next day. Finally, the approval in a weeks time.

Many thanks for your help and support.

Regards,

Praveen


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

anthoney said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the grace of God and the support from all the members of this forum, I got my VIC SS approval today. I applied on 18-Nov-2013 and received acknowledgement next day. Finally, the approval in a weeks time.
> 
> ...


Congrats anthoney. Which job code you applied ?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

anthoney said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the grace of God and the support from all the members of this forum, I got my VIC SS approval today. I applied on 18-Nov-2013 and received acknowledgement next day. Finally, the approval in a weeks time.
> 
> ...


Congrats Praveen.. Which code? which skillset?


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congrats anthoney. Which job code you applied ?


Thanks Ratnesh! I applied for 261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Congrats Praveen.. Which code? which skillset?


Thanks a lot Sai !! I applied for 261313 - Software Engineer 
Skills: Datawarehousing - ETL


----------



## vinoth986 (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow.. Congrats Anthoney. U mean u got the invite itself within a week? How many points u have got?


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

vinoth986 said:


> Wow.. Congrats Anthoney. U mean u got the invite itself within a week?


Thanks alot vinoth! 
yes buddy...in 7 days...it was a BIG BIG surprise to me when I checked the mail today morning.

Both VIC approval and Skill select mails came almost together within few mins gap.


----------



## vinoth986 (Nov 14, 2013)

anthoney said:


> yes buddy...in 7 days... it was a BIG BIG surprise to me when I checked the mail today morning.
> 
> Both VIC approval and Skill select mails came almost together within few mins gap.


Yes.. Its pretty big.. Btw, how many points you have got?? I thought invites will be given only on 1st and 3rd monday rounds even for 190.. If you have submitted on 18th Nov(which is 3rd monday), I dont know how they have processed in such short span.. 

And once again, congrats.. A big step has been covered and time to get ready for visa..:whoo: 

I submitted on 20th November.. Dont know when I will be getting!!!


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

vinoth986 said:


> Yes.. Its pretty big.. Btw, how many points you have got?? I thought invites will be given only on 1st and 3rd monday rounds even for 190.. If you have submitted on 18th Nov(which is 3rd monday), I dont know how they have processed in such short span..
> 
> And once again, congrats.. A big step has been covered and time to get ready for visa..:whoo:
> 
> I submitted on 20th November.. Dont know when I will be getting!!!


I have 60 points (including nomination 5 points) but from Jan 1 i will be with 65 points coz of 3 years overseas experience . Anyways, i guess its doesn't matter after getting the invite. 

Only for 189, the 1st and 3rd monday rounds rule is followed to send invite. For 190, if you had submitted EOI, it is just a matter of minutes or hours to get the invite from DIBP. I think one more member of this forum also got the approval in a weeks time. Not sure of his/her username. 

Processing method is really a black box ...nobody knows how they process and how the priority is given to job code or skills.

Don't worry buddy...I really hope that you get approval very soon!!! All the very best !!!

btw, which job code you applied for ?


----------



## vinoth986 (Nov 14, 2013)

anthoney said:


> I have 60 points (including nomination 5 points) but from Jan 1 i will be with 65 points coz of 3 years overseas experience . Anyways, i guess its doesn't matter after getting the invite.
> 
> Only for 189, the 1st and 3rd monday rounds rule is followed to send invite. For 190, if you had submitted EOI, it is just a matter of minutes or hours to get the invite from DIBP. I think one more member of this forum also got the approval in a weeks time. Not sure of his/her username.
> 
> ...



Yep. Thanks.. Hoping to get the invite soon... And, we are all in the same boat buddy... Same job code.. 2613 .. I have 65 points including state nomination...


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

vinoth986 said:


> Yep. Thanks.. Hoping to get the invite soon... And, we are all in the same boat buddy... Same job code.. 2613 .. I have 65 points including state nomination...


Hi Vinoth, Even I had submitted on 20th for the code 261312 but have been acknowledged yet. Did you receive any acknowledgement from them yet??


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

anthoney said:


> I have 60 points (including nomination 5 points) but from Jan 1 i will be with 65 points coz of 3 years overseas experience . Anyways, i guess its doesn't matter after getting the invite.
> 
> Only for 189, the 1st and 3rd monday rounds rule is followed to send invite. For 190, if you had submitted EOI, it is just a matter of minutes or hours to get the invite from DIBP. I think one more member of this forum also got the approval in a weeks time. Not sure of his/her username.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

Guys any luck or any hope that 2613 (Software Engineers) quota would continue like the same for the next year ?

Coz as the predictions are going, I am NOT sure I would be able to make it this year. I submitted my EOI on 19th of November and by extrapolating the job codes I would not be able to make it in April 1st round of invites 


Invite date	
14th July - 31 st July 2nd December 3000
1st Aug - 15th Aug 16th December 3250
16th Aug - 31st Aug 6th January 3500
1st Sep - 15th Sep 20th Jan 3750
16th Sep - 30th Sep 3rd Feb 4000
1st Oct - 14th Oct 17th Feb 4250
15th Oct - 31st Oct 3rd March 4500
1st Nov - 15th Nov 17th March 4800

I might be short of just 4 days (probably )


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

King_of_the_ring said:


> Guys any luck or any hope that 2613 (Software Engineers) quota would continue like the same for the next year ?
> 
> Coz as the predictions are going, I am NOT sure I would be able to make it this year. I submitted my EOI on 19th of November and by extrapolating the job codes I would not be able to make it in April 1st round of invites
> 
> ...


Is this prediction for 60 point holders?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## vinoth986 (Nov 14, 2013)

MelbourneMaverick said:


> Hi Vinoth, Even I had submitted on 20th for the code 261312 but have been acknowledged yet. Did you receive any acknowledgement from them yet??


Hi Maverick,
Yes, I received acknowledgement the next day. While submitting, the website mentioned that acknowledgement will be sent within 2 weeks , but people usually get in one or two days time.. Are you trying to say that you dint receive yet?


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

anthoney said:


> I have 60 points (including nomination 5 points) but from Jan 1 i will be with 65 points coz of 3 years overseas experience . Anyways, i guess its doesn't matter after getting the invite.
> 
> Only for 189, the 1st and 3rd monday rounds rule is followed to send invite. For 190, if you had submitted EOI, it is just a matter of minutes or hours to get the invite from DIBP. I think one more member of this forum also got the approval in a weeks time. Not sure of his/her username.
> 
> ...


Hi Anthoney, my case is almost similar to yours, I got my +ACS results today and my wife's ACS result will come by next week. Only thing pending is IELTS, which I have booked for 14th Dec. Hoping to score 7+ in each band :fingerscrossed: may I know the IELTS scores of you and your spouse?


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

yea sai2aus ..

just a random thought of my brain


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

vinoth986 said:


> Hi Maverick,
> Yes, I received acknowledgement the next day. While submitting, the website mentioned that acknowledgement will be sent within 2 weeks , but people usually get in one or two days time.. Are you trying to say that you dint receive yet?


Yes Vinoth, 
I haven't recieved it yet. Can you tell me the email address from which you received the acknowledgement so that i can run a search on my inbox to make sure I din't miss that email?


----------



## vinoth986 (Nov 14, 2013)

MelbourneMaverick said:


> Yes Vinoth,
> I haven't recieved it yet. Can you tell me the email address from which you received the acknowledgement so that i can run a search on my inbox to make sure I din't miss that email?


I got the mail from smpapplications which had a reference number for my submission. I guess, depending on the job code, seems like they might take upto 2 weeks to reply. But you can mail them and get a confirmation.

Also, this may sound silly, but just to verify things from our end, make sure you have submitted the Victoria SS online properly..


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

Steve_SAP said:


> Hi Anthoney, my case is almost similar to yours, I got my +ACS results today and my wife's ACS result will come by next week. Only thing pending is IELTS, which I have booked for 14th Dec. Hoping to score 7+ in each band :fingerscrossed: may I know the IELTS scores of you and your spouse?


Hi Steve,

I am still single...just wondering if i were married i would have got 5 points for partner skills which in turn would allow me to get 189 invite...lol 

I have updated my signature with all details. hope that helps you and others too.

Well, if you have or about to receive the following points,
Bachelor degree: 15
Age: 30
Partner skills: 5
IELTS: 10
Overseas experience:5

I would suggest you to opt for 189 visa. With 189, you do not have the 2 years commitment to any state in Aus. Also, with 65 points you would get an invite in the immediate round for 2613 job code.

I wish you all the very best for your IELTS and spouse skill assessment result. Hope you give us a good news very soon.


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

anthoney said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I am still single...just wondering if i were married i would have got 5 points for partner skills which in turn would allow me to get 189 invite...lol
> 
> ...


Hi Anthoney,

Few weeks ago my state sponsorship application for victoria was rejected.
I have same skillset as yours but with 3.5 years of experience.
Can you please let me know your overall experience?

Just curious to find out the reason for my rejection.

Regards,
punj


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Punj23 said:


> Hi Anthoney,
> 
> Few weeks ago my state sponsorship application for victoria was rejected.
> I have same skillset as yours but with 3.5 years of experience.
> ...


maybe they declined due to less experience.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Can I edit my application after submitting it? I want to re-submit my CV. As, in my resume(CV) I have used my latest designation "Associate Quality Lead" instead of "Sr. Software Quality Engineer", as in ACS and EOI (because recently I got promoted from Sr. Software Quality Engineer to "Associate Quality Lead"). As the roles and responsibilities are exactly same as that of Sr. Software Quality Engineer profile, I want to know will that make any difference?

Can anyone guide me on this, should I email or call victoria for the clarification?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Can I edit my application after submitting it? I want to re-submit my CV. As, in my resume(CV) I have used my latest designation "Associate Quality Lead" instead of "Sr. Software Quality Engineer", as in ACS and EOI (because recently I got promoted from Sr. Software Quality Engineer to "Associate Quality Lead"). As the roles and responsibilities are exactly same as that of Sr. Software Quality Engineer profile, I want to know will that make any difference?
> 
> Can anyone guide me on this, should I email or call victoria for the clarification?


To contact Victoria will be better choice. I did not see any option to modify your application in liveinvictoria website.


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

Punj23 said:


> Hi Anthoney,
> 
> Few weeks ago my state sponsorship application for victoria was rejected.
> I have same skillset as yours but with 3.5 years of experience.
> ...


Hi Punj,

I am really sorry about your VIC SS application rejection. Really dunno how they process an application. As far as I've heard, Business Intelligence - datawarehousing skills are highly in demand in Australia. 

I have 4 years and 11 months of overall experience. Out of which 2 years were deducted by ACS (ICT Major criteria).

your 3.5 years experience is it overall or after ACS deduction ? How many points do you have ? btw, did you choose Victoria as your preferred state while submitting EOI?


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

vinoth986 said:


> I got the mail from smpapplications which had a reference number for my submission. I guess, depending on the job code, seems like they might take upto 2 weeks to reply. But you can mail them and get a confirmation.
> 
> Also, this may sound silly, but just to verify things from our end, make sure you have submitted the Victoria SS online properly..


Hi Vinoth,

Yep I made the submission and got the same message you have quoted that they will acknowledge in 2 weeks also I too the printout of the auto confirmation that we get after we hit the "Save and Submit" button. May be the guy who is supposed to work on my application is on a leave  

Thanks


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Not sure when I will get acknowledgement. Applied for Vic on 23rd of Nov. Though I have lost hopes after doing mistake in my resume :-(


----------



## vinoth986 (Nov 14, 2013)

MelbourneMaverick said:


> Hi Vinoth,
> 
> Yep I made the submission and got the same message you have quoted that they will acknowledge in 2 weeks also I too the printout of the auto confirmation that we get after we hit the "Save and Submit" button. May be the guy who is supposed to work on my application is on a leave
> 
> Thanks


Hmmm.. Processing is really a black box.. May be you will get an invite before me, who knows.. Till we get a response, nothing is sure.. But if you don't hear anything from them for 2 weeks, it's better to contact them and get clarified..


----------



## vinoth986 (Nov 14, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Not sure when I will get acknowledgement. Applied for Vic on 23rd of Nov. Though I have lost hopes after doing mistake in my resume :-(


Chill out Mohit.. I don't think designation really matters. It differs from organization to organization.. Some call as team lead while others call the same role as lead engineer.. As long as you have mentioned your roles and responsibilities clearly, I don't think it will be a problem..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Agree to vinoth986, roles and profile is more important then designation. All the best.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Not sure when I will get acknowledgement. Applied for Vic on 23rd of Nov. Though I have lost hopes after doing mistake in my resume :-(


Mob it, it's the roles and responsibilities which is important and not the designation. So don't worry..


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Dear Senior Members, need some help here.
I am planning to apply for VIC SS. I am currently engaged and planning on moving to Aus with my going to be wife. I would like to include her in my VISA Application, which means i will have to keep her in EOI as well that i am planning to lodge after getting SS from Victoria. 

Now problem is, i think the details on both places should match (VIC SS Form and EOI), till i lodge an EOI i will be married but right now i am not. I still don't want to wait for another 2 months till my marriage date for VIC SS Form Submission. 

In VIC Form they have asked will you be moving with Spouse, wondering should i fill in her details there or not. 

If i don't and if i include her in my EOI, then may be that could be an issue.
If i do and in case the SS is granted, then i will not be technically married while having mentioned that i am (on/before date of receiving SS from Victoria), then that could be another issue.

Can you please guide what to do in this scenario? Anyone who faced similar situation and what was the output, please share.


261111|IELTS-L9 R9 W7 S7.5: 6-JUL-13|ACS submitted : 19-Aug-13|ACS result(+ve):25-Nov-13


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

If you are not claiming partner points, then you can fill the EOI & Vic without your partner details and the same for the Visa application. During Visa processing you can add your spouse to your application by filling form 1022. Ensure that you have the marriage certificate, her IELTS score and ofcourse her visa fees.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Finally got the email from Victoria that I can send my correct resume. So emailed them the updated resume and now waiting for result.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Finally got the email from Victoria that I can send my correct resume. So emailed them the updated resume and now waiting for result.


Great. All the best..


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Finally got the email from Victoria that I can send my correct resume. So emailed them the updated resume and now waiting for result.




Mohit, You must be relieved now.. 

Did you get the acknowledgement for the new update??


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi guys,

I still haven't received any acknowledgement yet, had applied on 20th Nov. Can you please share with me the email I need to send the query to? 

Also I am unable to find out the application reference number. When I log-in to my account on their application portal I don't find any detail of my submitted application. Even the confirmation printout I took after I submitted the application does not have the reference # mentioned anywhere. How would I find out my reference #? Because I feel that is required for any correspondence or queries I have with them. 

Please advice............


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Mohit, You must be relieved now..
> 
> Did you get the acknowledgement for the new update??


I received the ack yesterday and today I got the email that if I want to update my resume I should do it now. So I emailed them the updated resume. Email was from the same ID from which we get ack


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

MelbourneMaverick said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I still haven't received any acknowledgement yet, had applied on 20th Nov. Can you please share with me the email I need to send the query to?
> 
> ...


You cannot do much man. You have to wait for ack email to receive application no ..


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

MelbourneMaverick said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I still haven't received any acknowledgement yet, had applied on 20th Nov. Can you please share with me the email I need to send the query to?
> 
> ...



Just email or call them


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Mohit, You must be relieved now..
> 
> Did you get the acknowledgement for the new update??




Yeah Sai, a bit relieved. I emailed them the resume which I used in ACS. So I believe it should be good now. It's time to wait for the result now.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

MelbourneMaverick said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I still haven't received any acknowledgement yet, had applied on 20th Nov. Can you please share with me the email I need to send the query to?
> 
> ...



Write to them in simple words requesting for Acknowledgement. I think only in the acknowledgement mail you would get the reference no.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Yeah Sai, a bit relieved. I emailed them the resume which I used in ACS. So I believe it should be good now. It's time to wait for the result now.


Yes now no option other than waiting.. Which really kills.


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

MelbourneMaverick said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I still haven't received any acknowledgement yet, had applied on 20th Nov. Can you please share with me the email I need to send the query to?
> 
> ...


Hi Maverick,

I submitted the Vic SS application on 26/10 and received the ack letter on 07/11, which is 12 days later. Till now, I haven't got the outcome yet. Nothing we can do but wait.

Brian


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello Yang,

What was the job code you had applied for?


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

MelbourneMaverick said:


> Hello Yang,
> 
> What was the job code you had applied for?


233914 Engineering Technologist


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Any updates guys?


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Any updates guys?


No Updates.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

:fingerscrossed:  :frusty: layball: :ranger: :ranger: :ranger: :ranger: :ranger:




askmohit said:


> No Updates.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

I have question, I know its not a right place but still any help is appreciated.

I have total 5 yrs of exp, 2 yrs in comp 1 and 3 years in comp 2. ACS deducted 2 years of comp 1 and accessed 3 yrs of comp 2 as relevant. 

So while filing the EOI i mentioned two years as not relevant and 3 years as relevant. 

Now the problem is, I do not have payslips of comp1 as i was paid in cash that too a very minimal amount I have their exp and offer letter.

For comp 2 I have everything... So can you guys guide do i need all the documents for the exp for which I am not claiming points?

Any light will be appreciated.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

askmohit said:


> I have question, I know its not a right place but still any help is appreciated.
> 
> I have total 5 yrs of exp, 2 yrs in comp 1 and 3 years in comp 2. ACS deducted 2 years of comp 1 and accessed 3 yrs of comp 2 as relevant.
> 
> ...


Im too in the same position. No pay slips , form 16 and bank statements for comp 1. But I have saral filed gor those years. Will that suffice?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

saral, what is that?


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi,

Got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:

I applied of ACS in 2012 sept itself and all those guys who are worrying that CO might deduct the points ... it's not the case.....

it's time to chill out....:whoo::hippie::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE HELP :hail::hail:

And all the best to eveyrone.. ! :tree::tree::tree: :xmascandle::tree::tree: :santa:


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

OZIND said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:
> 
> ...


Congrats OZIND !!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

askmohit said:


> saral, what is that?


IT filing. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Qjuf (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have a question.

Does anyone now if I can apply on Victoria sponsorship onshore if i am student (572 visa)?
I am going to apply on 190 nominated visa than. Have 55 points now without sponsorship.


----------



## cherry83 (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone expecting invitations in this week?
Applied on 25th November for 261313. So scared about the result.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

cherry83 said:


> Anyone expecting invitations in this week?
> Applied on 25th November for 261313. So scared about the result.


Im expecting my invitation.. yes your right.. scary. . 
When did you get your acknowledgement?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## cherry83 (Aug 21, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Im expecting my invitation.. yes your right.. scary. .
> When did you get your acknowledgement?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Got my acknowledgement on Nov 27th

How about you?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

cherry83 said:


> Got my acknowledgement on Nov 27th
> 
> How about you?


I got on 28th.. there is no definite timeline for Vic. So cant make out when we will receive the invite.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## vikasaqua15 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello Everyone

Can anyone tell me :

1. What is the fund requirement for Victoria SS application. When Do I need to submit the proof of finances? How the proof is Submitted if it is not cash (say property or other fixed assets).
2. I came to earlier in this forum that I can file Both EOI and SS simultaneously. What should I mention in my EOI for State. It need to be a specific state like VIC or I can say ALL. What happens if I say ALL in the State drop down for EOI.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

vikasaqua15 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Can anyone tell me :
> 
> ...


For EOI you have to mention particular state for which you need nomination. I did the same for Victoria.


----------



## vikasaqua15 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks Ratnesh

What about fund requirement? How and When it is presented? What Proofs are required in case of Fixed Assets.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

vikasaqua15 said:


> Thanks Ratnesh
> 
> What about fund requirement? How and When it is presented? What Proofs are required in case of Fixed Assets.


My consultant told me that for Victoria we need not explicitly declare any funds. However, on website its mentioned to have funds of AUD 35000


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

I also received ack on 28th of nov but later updated my application and on 2nd received second email of ack. So technically I got ack on 2nd of December... I am scared too .... :-( expecting result in this week or early next week.


----------



## vikasaqua15 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ratnesh I am filing on my own. Did you arrange any funds to accomplish 35000 and did you give any related documents to your agent.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

vikasaqua15 said:


> Ratnesh I am filing on my own. Did you arrange any funds to accomplish 35000 and did you give any related documents to your agent.


I am yet to file the Visa. He has not told me to gather any doc to show funds.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

askmohit said:


> I also received ack on 28th of nov but later updated my application and on 2nd received second email of ack. So technically I got ack on 2nd of December... I am scared too .... :-( expecting result in this week or early next week


Please keep the thread updated


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

vikasaqua15 said:


> Ratnesh I am filing on my own. Did you arrange any funds to accomplish 35000 and did you give any related documents to your agent.


Vic doesnt need proof for funds when applying. Nobody where asked to prove funds. But there is .01% chance for the CO to ask you. Do be prepared. In the website it shows you can include all assets including house car cash jewels bonds stocks. So any form they would accept. This is my opinion. And I have applied to Vic keeping this in mind.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## vinoth986 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello guys, 
I received a rejection from Victoria today. Applied on 20th nov for the code 2613. Not sure of the rejection reason, anyways, I have reverted my EOI for 189 as I have 60 points without state nomination. Initially, I submitted my application for 189 on nov 1st and then changed to 190 on nov 20th and then back to 189 on dec 4th. Now, what will be date of effect for 189 visa??


----------



## cherry83 (Aug 21, 2013)

I just got the approval along with the invite for vic ss


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

cherry83 said:


> I just got the approval along with the invite for vic ss


congratulations


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

cherry83 said:


> I just got the approval along with the invite for vic ss


Congratulations Cherry83.. All the best for your next steps..


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

vinoth986 said:


> Hello guys,
> I received a rejection from Victoria today. Applied on 20th nov for the code 2613. Not sure of the rejection reason, anyways, I have reverted my EOI for 189 as I have 60 points without state nomination. Initially, I submitted my application for 189 on nov 1st and then changed to 190 on nov 20th and then back to 189 on dec 4th. Now, what will be date of effect for 189 visa??


Very sorry to hear that Vinoth. Best of luck for your invite in 189 pathway.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

vinoth986 said:


> Hello guys,
> I received a rejection from Victoria today. Applied on 20th nov for the code 2613. Not sure of the rejection reason, anyways, I have reverted my EOI for 189 as I have 60 points without state nomination. Initially, I submitted my application for 189 on nov 1st and then changed to 190 on nov 20th and then back to 189 on dec 4th. Now, what will be date of effect for 189 visa??


Post your query in EOI submitted club.. You might get help there. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-943.html


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

cherry83 said:


> I just got the approval along with the invite for vic ss


Wow congrts, I believe i will too get my result this week or early next week. Because I got ack on 28th Nov.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Wow congrts, I believe i will too get my result this week or early next week. Because I got ack on 28th Nov.


Mohit any update? 

I submitted my EOI on 2nd Dec. Mailed Vic my EOI ID and got ack yesterday. Does this mean the ack date has changed to yesterday and submission date to 2nd Dec?


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Mohit any update?
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 2nd Dec. Mailed Vic my EOI ID and got ack yesterday. Does this mean the ack date has changed to yesterday and submission date to 2nd Dec?


No updates. Not sure, How they are going to proceed it.


----------



## nadh1981 (Mar 31, 2013)

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi, I would like to know how did victoria state assess your work exp. and in which field? As far as I know they require 3 yrs minimum but you have stated 0 points for exp. Please elebarote further.


From some thread in this forum, I realized that ACS's assessment is relevant only to claim points required for Visa. For state sponsorship, it is the actual experience that is considered.

As per ACS, I am a ICT professional with non ICT degree. Though I have more than 7 years of experience, 6 years, that are required to qualify for "Software Engineer" have been deducted from my total experience. This 6 years are considered as period that is required for attaining required knowledge to claim myself as Software Engineer.

Regarding my profession, I am a SAP Technical Consultant with 7+ years of experience.

Br,
Nadh


----------



## nadh1981 (Mar 31, 2013)

batcoder0619 said:


> So im assuming you experience as software engineer is less than 3 years but victoria state assessed you for 6 years work experience. Correct me if im wrong?


Exactly


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Mohit any update?
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 2nd Dec. Mailed Vic my EOI ID and got ack yesterday. Does this mean the ack date has changed to yesterday and submission date to 2nd Dec?



Hey Sai, any update?


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi guys!

I received ack from Vic. Had applied on Dec 2nd.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Hey Sai, any update?


Hi Mohit,

No updates. I think my ack date has changed to 2nd Dec. So may be i can expect the results next week like you.
Best of luck to both of us. 

MelbourneMaverick - Any updates? you too applied on Nov 20th right?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Melbound said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I received ack from Vic. Had applied on Dec 2nd.


Hi Melbound,

Welcome to the club..


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Mohit,
> 
> No updates. I think my ack date has changed to 2nd Dec. So may be i can expect the results next week like you.
> Best of luck to both of us.
> ...


Hi Sai,

I called them on 2nd to find out where my application was since they had not ack my application. Then they sent me an email on 2nd to confirm if I am going through an agent. After I replied positively they acknowledged today via email to my agent...


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have received the Vic SS approval along with an invitation from skillselect this afternoon. Here is my timeline: 26/10 applied; 7/11 ack letter; 6/12 approval; job code: 233914. I hope you all will receive the approval soon.

Good luck,
Yangxh7


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

MelbourneMaverick said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> I called them on 2nd to find out where my application was since they had not ack my application. Then they sent me an email on 2nd to confirm if I am going through an agent. After I replied positively they acknowledged today via email to my agent...


Hi,
Why they are asked you about the process its your wish you do by own or through an agent......


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Why they are asked you about the process its your wish you do by own or through an agent......


No idea


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

yangxh7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the Vic SS approval along with an invitation from skillselect this afternoon. Here is my timeline: 26/10 applied; 7/11 ack letter; 6/12 approval; job code: 233914. I hope you all will receive the approval soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Yang!


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

MelbourneMaverick said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> I called them on 2nd to find out where my application was since they had not ack my application. Then they sent me an email on 2nd to confirm if I am going through an agent. After I replied positively they acknowledged today via email to my agent...


Haven't your agent mentioned about him in the application?unnecessary delay.. 

Anyways.. now you have to wait for your result...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

yangxh7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the Vic SS approval along with an invitation from skillselect this afternoon. Here is my timeline: 26/10 applied; 7/11 ack letter; 6/12 approval; job code: 233914. I hope you all will receive the approval soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats Yang.. thanks for the wishes..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Why they are asked you about the process its your wish you do by own or through an agent......


Whats your status? Update signature. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Problem loading documents*

Hi Everyone,
Is anyone else experiencing technical difficulties when trying to upload the documents for the application ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Is anyone else experiencing technical difficulties when trying to upload the documents for the application ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


HI, Are you facing problem filing eVisa or in Vic SS?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> HI, Are you facing problem filing eVisa or in Vic SS?


Hi Sai,

I was having touble filing my Vic SS application but it finally worked.
Thanks you for replying!
Best of luck to you


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi all

any news regarding vic approvals?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> I was having touble filing my Vic SS application but it finally worked.
> Thanks you for replying!
> Best of luck to you


Thanks me86..



ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi all
> 
> any news regarding vic approvals?


Ratnesh, No updates from my side.. 

Mohit, MelbourneMaverick - Any updates guys??


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

No updates from my side. I believe it will take time now.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

askmohit said:


> No updates from my side. I believe it will take time now.


I thought you would have got the result..  Why do you say it will take time??


----------



## GurgaonCouple (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi ... Applied under ICT Project Manager with 65 points. Has anyone applied recently for Vic SS under ICT Project manager. request for success rates and timelines for invite.


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks me86..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No updates..... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Me neither


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

In VIC SS form, it asks if spouse would be immigrating with you and dependents immigrating with you. My spouse would be immigrating with me, hence would that mean that i fill in yes for my first answer and no for second (as there would be no one else immigrating with me)


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

thearc said:


> In VIC SS form, it asks if spouse would be immigrating with you and dependents immigrating with you. My spouse would be immigrating with me, hence would that mean that i fill in yes for my first answer and no for second (as there would be no one else immigrating with me)


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi All,

Im really happy to tell I have got the Vic SS Approval and the EOI invite this morning. Thanks to all the members of the forum who helped me to get this.. Im really grateful to all of you. :hippie::cheer2::santa:

Vic SS applied - 24th Nov
Acknowledgment - 28th Nov
EOI applied - Dec 2nd (mailed Vic of the ID)
Acknowledgement - Dec 4th
Approval - Dec 11th (11.12.13)
EOI invite -- Dec 11th (11.12.13)


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im really happy to tell I have got the Vic SS Approval and the EOI invite this morning. Thanks to all the members of the forum who helped me to get this.. Im really grateful to all of you. :hippie::cheer2::santa:
> 
> ...


Congratulation.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Im really happy to tell I have got the Vic SS Approval and the EOI invite this morning. Thanks to all the members of the forum who helped me to get this.. Im really grateful to all of you. 

Vic SS applied - 24th Nov
Acknowledgment - 27th Nov
Acknowledgement - Dec 2nd
Approval - Dec 11th (11.12.13)
EOI invite -- Dec 11th (11.12.13)


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im really happy to tell I have got the Vic SS Approval and the EOI invite this morning. Thanks to all the members of the forum who helped me to get this.. Im really grateful to all of you. :hippie::cheer2::santa:
> 
> ...


Congrats Sai, Result is positive for me also.. So copied your message


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Many congratulations Sai2Aus and askmohit. Now we are in same boat and in process to apply for visa. 

Hope you have smooth process further ahead.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Many congratulations Sai2Aus and askmohit. Now we are in same boat and in process to apply for visa.
> 
> Hope you have smooth process further ahead.


Thanks Ratnesh, Yes we are in same boat, so lets hope smooth process for all of us. Now I have to prepare for documents I need to submit with Visa Application. Do you have any indicative checklist which we can refer too?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Thanks Ratnesh, Yes we are in same boat, so lets hope smooth process for all of us. Now I have to prepare for documents I need to submit with Visa Application. Do you have any indicative checklist which we can refer too?


Here is the list - 
Principal applicant

1. Birth certificate

2. Passport

3. Education documents (10th 12th, Graduation)

4. Work experience documents (Offer letter, relieving letter, service certificate)

5. IELTS score card

6. National Identity Document (PAN card, Driving license, SSN etc)

7. Passport photo

8. Skill assessment letter

Spouse

1. Birth certificate

2. Passport

3. Education documents (10th 12th, Graduation)

4. Work experience documents (Offer letter, relieving letter, service certificate)

5. National Identity Document (PAN card, Driving license, SSN etc)

6. Passport photo

7. Functional English Requirement

Any one of the below mentioned document could be submitted

a. Letter from the college mentioning that her medium of instruction at the graduation level is English

b. IELTS score with 4.5

c. Fees of 4885 AUD


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Ratnesh, 

Do I need ITR and Pay Slips also for the Visa Application

And Do I need payslips of all 3 years of relevant exp or should I upload some.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Thanks Ratnesh,
> 
> Do I need ITR and Pay Slips also for the Visa Application
> 
> And Do I need payslips of all 3 years of relevant exp or should I upload some.


My consultant told me to arrange payslips and form 16 or ITR (to show tax paid). 

Yeah, we need payslips for all three employers. However, i am not sure if just form 16 will suffice.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Ratnesh and Yang. Thanks Mohit and wish you the same too..
Yes same boat.. Ratnesh thanks for the list.. Thats very useful.. 


few queries.. 
1. Do we have to intimate Vic that we have got the EOI invitation?

2. As DIBP will have holidays from 23rd Dec to 13 Jan if we apply for visa during that time will we get any ack ? 

3. DIBP will process applications on applied date basis? so even if its holiday if we submit our application do we get priority? or shall we apply after Jan 13?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Ratnesh, You havent mentioned anything about form 80?

Do we need to submit 2 form 80? one for me and one for my spouse?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Ratnesh, You havent mentioned anything about form 80?
> 
> Do we need to submit 2 form 80? one for me and one for my spouse?


Yes. we have to submit 2 form 80.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks Ratnesh and Yang. Thanks Mohit and wish you the same too..
> Yes same boat.. Ratnesh thanks for the list.. Thats very useful..
> 
> 
> ...


1. Its mentioned in the Vic SS approval email that we have to intimate Vic once we file the visa application.
2. If Ack is auto-generated, we might receive it. But i think CO wont be allocated until holidays are over. I am planning to file the application in last week of dec.
3. I hope its FCFS. I do not have concrete proof though


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes. we have to submit 2 form 80.





ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. Its mentioned in the Vic SS approval email that we have to intimate Vic once we file the visa application.
> 2. If Ack is auto-generated, we might receive it. But i think CO wont be allocated until holidays are over. I am planning to file the application in last week of dec.
> 3. I hope its FCFS. I do not have concrete proof though


Thanks Ratnesh. Yes im too planning to submit at Dec end.. 



> Next steps
> 1. We have officially informed DIBP of the Victorian nomination by nominating your Expression of Interest (EOI) application in SkillSelect. You should now receive an invitation to make a visa application from DIBP.
> 2. We request that you advise us when you have been formally invited by DIBP to make a visa application, and also when you have completed the visa application. You must inform the Skilled and Business Migration Program of your visa application reference number.


This is the quote from the mail Vic sent. This means we have to inform the EOi invite right? did you do this?


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Now the major point of concern for me, Out of my 5 Years of Work Exp. 

1) I donot have PaySlips of the Non Relevant Period of 2 years.

--> Have offer letter, Exp Letter, and Note on company Letter Head that I was paid in cash and the mentioned salary with time period

2) For other 3 years I have all the payslips, offerletters, appraisal letters and Two ITRs (4th and 5th Yr) as I was not eligible for Tax return In 3rd Year.

Will that be enough or you guys think it will create some problem ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks Ratnesh. Yes im too planning to submit at Dec end..
> 
> 
> 
> This is the quote from the mail Vic sent. This means we have to inform the EOi invite right? did you do this?


No  .. Will do it right away.

Also, have one more question regarding PCC - 

My wife travelled to US two times, first for 4 months and second for 3 weeks on B1 visa. Do we need PCC for her from US ?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> No  .. Will do it right away.
> 
> Also, have one more question regarding PCC -
> 
> My wife travelled to US two times, first for 4 months and second for 3 weeks on B1 visa. Do we need PCC for her from US ?


Only if its for 12months or more PCC is requires for that country.. So not necessary for short term..


----------



## cherry83 (Aug 21, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Im really happy to tell I have got the Vic SS Approval and the EOI invite this morning. Thanks to all the members of the forum who helped me to get this.. Im really grateful to all of you.
> 
> Vic SS applied - 24th Nov
> Acknowledgment - 27th Nov
> ...


Congratulations askMohit and Sai2Aus....


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Now the major point of concern for me, Out of my 5 Years of Work Exp.
> 
> 1) I donot have PaySlips of the Non Relevant Period of 2 years.
> 
> ...


Mohit, Im too in same situation. I dont even have offer letter.I have 2 payslips,one form 16, relieving letter and reference letter which i got for ACS. will this be ok? 

these experiences ACS didnt consider. They said not related to the nominated code. So is it ok to submit these?


----------



## cherry83 (Aug 21, 2013)

Any one of you got pcc from India? In HYD Psk, they are asking for some proof that we are applying Aus Visa.
Will the EOI Invite will do?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

cherry83 said:


> Any one of you got pcc from India? In HYD Psk, they are asking for some proof that we are applying Aus Visa.
> Will the EOI Invite will do?


Ya that would suffice..

Cherry, did you intimate Vic about your EOI invite?


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Ya that would suffice..
> 
> Cherry, did you intimate Vic about your EOI invite?


Yes do we need to intimate Vic about your EOI invite?


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Mohit, Im too in same situation. I dont even have offer letter.I have 2 payslips,one form 16, relieving letter and reference letter which i got for ACS. will this be ok?
> 
> these experiences ACS didnt consider. They said not related to the nominated code. So is it ok to submit these?


Bro, even I am not sure of these things. As we are in same situation.


----------



## cherry83 (Aug 21, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Ya that would suffice..
> 
> Cherry, did you intimate Vic about your EOI invite?


No I didnt intimate them. Actually, my process is being done by the agents.
So, if you that doubt you better send a reply to smp.applications saying that u received the invite.(mention your reference no)
There's no harm in doing that.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

One question... After PR, my wife will also be eligible for work, am I right on this?


----------



## cherry83 (Aug 21, 2013)

askmohit said:


> One question... After PR, my wife will also be eligible for work, am I right on this?


Yes she will become a permanent resident and she will get all the rights whatever you will get


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

cherry83 said:


> No I didnt intimate them. Actually, my process is being done by the agents.
> So, if you that doubt you better send a reply to smp.applications saying that u received the invite.(mention your reference no)
> There's no harm in doing that.


Thanks Cherry, I have mailed them.

Is PCC required for kids?


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks Cherry, I have mailed them.
> 
> Is PCC required for kids?


I am also not sure of the next steps. What should be next step for me. Can I go for medicals and PCC before applying for visa application?


----------



## cherry83 (Aug 21, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks Cherry, I have mailed them.
> 
> Is PCC required for kids?


Got this info from DIAC site:

Character requirements
•	Police checks for you and everyone included in your application, whether they are migrating or not, who is at least 16 years of age. You must provide a scanned colour copy:
o	of an Australian National Police Check for anyone who has spent a total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16 years of age
o	of police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age.
•	If you or anyone included in the application has served in the armed forces of any country:
o	certified scanned colour copy of military service record or discharge papers.


----------



## cherry83 (Aug 21, 2013)

askmohit said:


> I am also not sure of the next steps. What should be next step for me. Can I go for medicals and PCC before applying for visa application?


pcc and medicals are not needed for lodging the visa.
You can lodge the visa with all the other required docs.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

cherry83 said:


> Got this info from DIAC site:
> 
> Character requirements
> &#149;	Police checks for you and everyone included in your application, whether they are migrating or not, who is at least 16 years of age. You must provide a scanned colour copy:
> ...


Thanks cherry..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi folks- found this thread through a Google search and thought I'd share my experience.

ACS- 27 Aug submission, Dec 9 positive result (15 weeks!)
IELTS - 9 (8.5 reading)
EOI- Dec 10 - 75 pts - ICT Project Manager 135112
Vic SS - Dec 10

I was looking around to see how long VIC SS processing is taking, as I was hoping it wasn't the full 12 weeks after waiting 15 weeks for my ACS skills assessment. It sounds like it's ranging from 1-3 weeks right now, which is great to hear. Good luck all.


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

mujyaki said:


> Hi folks- found this thread through a Google search and thought I'd share my experience.
> 
> ACS- 27 Aug submission, Dec 9 positive result (15 weeks!)
> IELTS - 9 (8.5 reading)
> ...


Hi mate,

According to your DIBP points, experience and IELTS, you should receive the invitation soon.


----------



## irrara (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello!
How long does it take now to get Vic SS?
I applied yesterday morning, but still have not gotten even a confirmation email, is it ok?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes Vic takes 2-3weeks these days.. my calculation is one week from the day you get your acknowledgment. Thats how i got..


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im really happy to tell I have got the Vic SS Approval and the EOI invite this morning. Thanks to all the members of the forum who helped me to get this.. Im really grateful to all of you. :hippie::cheer2::santa:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sai


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Im really happy to tell I have got the Vic SS Approval and the EOI invite this morning. Thanks to all the members of the forum who helped me to get this.. Im really grateful to all of you.
> 
> Vic SS applied - 24th Nov
> Acknowledgment - 27th Nov
> ...


Congrats Mohit


----------



## rameeskm (Dec 5, 2013)

maverick27 said:


> Has anyone received Victorian Sponsorship decision recently? I have applied in December and its been more than 15 weeks, but still no clue about the decision...any December applicants for VSS out there still awaiting decision????


luckily i got the sponsorship reply in three weeks, also i got the invitation to apply now. I launched my state sponsorship on nov first week. got reply on end of novement. 

but now i dont have my complete skill assessment from vetassess, and i guess it is going to take a while . My dead line to apply for visa is feb 1st 2014. 

Did anyone get vetassess result in less than 30 days time?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

anthoney said:


> Congratulations Sai


Thanks anthoney


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Congratulations to Mohit and Sai!


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

MelbourneMaverick any updates? I got their ack on 6th.. hopefully will hear positively from them by next week


----------



## irrara (Dec 2, 2013)

I i get invite for 190 visa with Vic SS, does that mean that I have to live two years in Victoria or work in Victoria? I mean, what if I do not find a job or get pregnant or whatever?


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

irrara said:


> I i get invite for 190 visa with Vic SS, does that mean that I have to live two years in Victoria or work in Victoria? I mean, what if I do not find a job or get pregnant or whatever?


irrara- my understanding is that you have to live two years in VIC or else you risk them canceling your visa and kicking you out. That's what you sign up for when you ask for State Sponsorship- if you're not willing to do so, don't apply.

If you can't find a job in your chosen profession, you may have to try and find a job in another field, or leave Australia


----------



## irrara (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm curious about how a person confirms that he lives in Victoria.
Does anyone know?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

irrara said:


> I'm curious about how a person confirms that he lives in Victoria.
> Does anyone know?


You will be sent surveys to fill and send to Vic every 6months for the 1st 2 years.. 

Every 6months you have to keep updating your contact details which will prove your in Vic for 2yrs. 

If you do not oblige to stay for 2years there might be issues when you are applying for an extension or citizenship.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> You will be sent surveys to fill and send to Vic every 6months for the 1st 2 years..
> 
> Every 6months you have to keep updating your contact details which will prove your in Vic for 2yrs.
> 
> If you do not oblige to stay for 2years there might be issues when you are applying for an extension or citizenship.


Hi,

Do we need to live in that state for a continuous period of 2 year or is it like a total 2 years out of 5? Can anyone shed some light on it?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to live in that state for a continuous period of 2 year or is it like a total 2 years out of 5? Can anyone shed some light on it?


Yes the 1st 2 years..


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Yes the 1st 2 years..


But we can plan a short visit first and then can relocate to melbourne, true right ?

When will the two year starts? I believe after we provide our 1st residential details...?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

askmohit said:


> But we can plan a short visit first and then can relocate to melbourne, true right ?
> 
> When will the two year starts? I believe after we provide our 1st residential details...?


Yes you can visit and come back. 2yrs period will start when you move permanently.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Yes you can visit and come back. 2yrs period will start when you move permanently.


Hi,
Permanent mean we should not travel to home country least ones to attend a important function etc etc...must stay for two year and cant make any 3 or 7 day trip to home country????


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Permanent mean we should not travel to home country least ones to attend a important function etc etc...must stay for two year and cant make any 3 or 7 day trip to home country????


You can travel to home country with no restrictions ..


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You can travel to home country with no restrictions ..


Hi ratnesh,
So when they start to caculate two years???


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi ratnesh,
> So when they start to caculate two years???


 2yrs period will start when you move permanently.


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 2yrs period will start when you move permanently.


Say, I have moved to VIC permanently and the 2 year period has started. Now, I travel to home country and stay for 1 or 2 months without modifying contact details. Would this 1 or 2 months counted as part of the two year period ??


----------



## nirman91 (Nov 30, 2013)

i applied for eoi on 22nd november with 60 points for visa 189 then updated eoi to visa 190 and filled the online form for vic state sponsership on 13th december,13 
i dont have experience in the nominated field of analyst programmer . you think my applcation would be rejected for state sponsership ?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

nirman91 said:


> i applied for eoi on 22nd november with 60 points for visa 189 then updated eoi to visa 190 and filled the online form for vic state sponsership on 13th december,13
> i dont have experience in the nominated field of analyst programmer . you think my applcation would be rejected for state sponsership ?


Most probably yes as they require that you have at least 3 years experiennxe in your nominated occupation.


----------



## nirman91 (Nov 30, 2013)

batcoder0619 said:


> Most probably yes as they require that you have at least 3 years experiennxe in your nominated occupation.



what other option do u think i can go for bud ? this is so sadening


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi, 

I have to submit PCC, but I don't have spouse name on passport neither she has my name oh her passport. As both the passports are of before marriage.

So, Can I get the PCC done under this situation or do I need the reissued passports for both of us?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

No recent updates from anyone ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Me86 said:


> No recent updates from anyone ?


Couple of people got Vic approval and invite last week.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Couple of people got Vic approval and invite last week.


Ok, thank you for your reply ratnesh. I hope some people will be as lucky this week... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

In the online application for Victoria sponsorship, the Q6.4 asks spouse occupation but I could not find anything close to IT. Does anybody know what needs to be selected if the spouse is also in an ICT related job?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

anthoney said:


> Say, I have moved to VIC permanently and the 2 year period has started. Now, I travel to home country and stay for 1 or 2 months without modifying contact details. Would this 1 or 2 months counted as part of the two year period ??


1 or 2 months will be counted in that 2 year. Its like you are going for holiday.. You can take a business/leisure trip anywhere until you dont vacate your residence.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

karnavidyut said:


> In the online application for Victoria sponsorship, the Q6.4 asks spouse occupation but I could not find anything close to IT. Does anybody know what needs to be selected if the spouse is also in an ICT related job?


Im not sure of this.. If you have any close matching occupation chose that or say other.. and if you have any option to type do that..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

karnavidyut said:


> In the online application for Victoria sponsorship, the Q6.4 asks spouse occupation but I could not find anything close to IT. Does anybody know what needs to be selected if the spouse is also in an ICT related job?


My wife also works in IT and we mentioned as " Other Associate Professionals"


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> 1 or 2 months will be counted in that 2 year. Its like you are going for holiday.. You can take a business/leisure trip anywhere until you dont vacate your residence.


Thanks Sai


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello All,

I got a positive ACS assessment and would be applying for Vic SS now. However, I am a little worried about the 'Financial Capacity'. I will be moving with my husband and a kid and therefore need to show about 40000 AUD. Would really appreciate if you can clarify the below:

1. How and in what form can I show this amount (Cash/property/FDs/Gold etc)?
2. Do I need to submit the actual prrofs of the funds available at any time? Do they actually verify them?

Please suggest
Kimh


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

kimh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got a positive ACS assessment and would be applying for Vic SS now. However, I am a little worried about the 'Financial Capacity'. I will be moving with my husband and a kid and therefore need to show about 40000 AUD. Would really appreciate if you can clarify the below:
> 
> ...


1) it can be either movable or non-movable assets, cash etc
2) Vic state never asks for proof when you apply but there is a chance that they may ask during the 2 year commitment after you migrate to Victoria permanently. As far as ive seen and heard from members, they have never asked to show any proof at any stage so far.
Its understandable that one should have sufficient funds for accommodation, food etc., to survive until he/she gets a job.


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> My wife also works in IT and we mentioned as " Other Associate Professionals"


Thanks Ratnesh! That sounds good enough so I'll choose that....
I was initially thinking of putting Business and Information professional .....but other associate professional is a safer option.....Did you upload your wife's CV as an additional document?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

karnavidyut said:


> Thanks Ratnesh! That sounds good enough so I'll choose that....
> I was initially thinking of putting Business and Information professional .....but other associate professional is a safer option.....Did you upload your wife's CV as an additional document?


Yes, I did. Remember to upload your and your wife 's resume in Victoria format.


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Im not sure of this.. If you have any close matching occupation chose that or say other.. and if you have any option to type do that..


Thanks Sai ....There is no option to type, just a set of options in a drop down to choose from including Home maker, teacher, science and engineering professionals etc
But I'll go with "other associate professional" as Ratnesh suggested


----------



## nirman91 (Nov 30, 2013)

Got rejected for Vic ss today as I didn't shave experience in nominated field.... Any other state taking analyst programmer without experience ?


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

nirman91 said:


> Got rejected for Vic ss today as I didn't shave experience in nominated field.... Any other state taking analyst programmer without experience ?


Hi Nirman,

Do you mean experience considered by ACS or you don't have any experience at all? I my case, I have 6yrs of exp and ACS deducted 4yrs. so I am left out with only 2yrs of relevant exp.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Steve_SAP said:


> Hi Nirman,
> 
> Do you mean experience considered by ACS or you don't have any experience at all? I my case, I have 6yrs of exp and ACS deducted 4yrs. so I am left out with only 2yrs of relevant exp.


Point is Vic consider your whole experience, not what ACS assessed.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

nirman91 said:


> Got rejected for Vic ss today as I didn't shave experience in nominated field.... Any other state taking analyst programmer without experience ?


Sorry to hear that nirman. I don't know about the other states...
When did you apply for the Vic sponsorship?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

nirman91 said:


> Got rejected for Vic ss today as I didn't shave experience in nominated field.... Any other state taking analyst programmer without experience ?


So sorry..Experience and CV is vital for Vic SS..


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Sorry to hear that nirman. I don't know about the other states...
> When did you apply for the Vic sponsorship?


Me86, When did you get the ack?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Guys, I am going to pay visa fees by tomorrow or day after. Wanted to clarify that paying fees with Travel card is legal and legitimate. Do not want to loose big money to save some.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Me86, When did you get the ack?


Hi Sai, 
On the 9th, just a couple of hours after applying.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Hi Sai,
> On the 9th, just a couple of hours after applying.


Ok then this week you can expect the approval. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Ok then this week you can expect the approval. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


You think so? I was thinking that it was going to take more time especially since i don't see many people with my occupation code 262112.
I hope it will be an appoval and not a rejection.

Thanks Sai


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Guys, I am going to pay visa fees by tomorrow or day after. Wanted to clarify that paying fees with Travel card is legal and legitimate. Do not want to loose big money to save some.


I have heard of many people doing the same thing. But still not sure..


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

askmohit said:


> I have heard of many people doing the same thing. But still not sure..


Moreover, are you going to fill the visa application with all the documents or you will be uploading them later?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Moreover, are you going to fill the visa application with all the documents or you will be uploading them later?


I am providing all docs except PCC and Meds.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I am providing all docs except PCC and Meds.


Ratnesh, I have got icici travel card to pay.. it will work. Dont worry. . 

Im too planning to submit all except pcc and meds.. 

Mohit and Ratnesh. . We share same timeline.. lets stay in touch.. 
When are you applying? I may apply tomorrow or day after..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Ratnesh, I have got icici travel card to pay.. it will work. Dont worry. .
> 
> Im too planning to submit all except pcc and meds..
> 
> ...


Likewise. I am also applying today.  all the best


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Likewise. I am also applying today.  all the best


Good.. All the best buddy..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Dear Seniors,

I had applied for VIC SS few days back and had mentioned of a friends in reference who is living in WA. Got a mail from them asking to submit a commitment letter. I just submitted the Commitment Letter yesterday and now worried if they would be approving or rejecting the same . What to do now? and how much is the usual wait time after i have submitted the letter?

Also i am planning on filling the EOI too, should i do the same and send them the EOI Ref. no. as well or wait for them to approve?

Please guide.

Thanks in advance
Arc


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

thearc said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I had applied for VIC SS few days back and had mentioned of a friends in reference who is living in WA. Got a mail from them asking to submit a commitment letter. I just submitted the Commitment Letter yesterday and now worried if they would be approving or rejecting the same . What to do now? and how much is the usual wait time after i have submitted the letter?
> 
> ...


What sort of a letter is commitment letter? They don't mention anything like that on the website.... is that the signed declaration agreeing to stay in Victoria for 2 years or something different altogether?


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I am providing all docs except PCC and Meds.


Is that because you are waiting for pcc or do you plan to apply after they ask for it? 
You need only India or any other countries as well?


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Good.. All the best buddy..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Wish good luck Mohit, Ratnesh and Sai! Thanks for keeping your progress posted....this helps others to be prepared on what to expect next 

Any advice what documents I can keep ready while waiting for ACS outcome? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

karnavidyut said:


> Wish good luck Mohit, Ratnesh and Sai! Thanks for keeping your progress posted....this helps others to be prepared on what to expect next
> 
> Any advice what documents I can keep ready while waiting for ACS outcome? Thanks in advance!


IELTS TRF, Resume in Vic format, Signed Vic declaration, Work exp docs, education docs for both primary applicant and spouse.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

karnavidyut said:


> Wish good luck Mohit, Ratnesh and Sai! Thanks for keeping your progress posted....this helps others to be prepared on what to expect next
> 
> Any advice what documents I can keep ready while waiting for ACS outcome? Thanks in advance!


Hi Karna,

Documents is submitted were 

ACS
IELTS
CV
Declaration
Passport Copy

All the best for your process..


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

thearc said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I had applied for VIC SS few days back and had mentioned of a friends in reference who is living in WA. Got a mail from them asking to submit a commitment letter. I just submitted the Commitment Letter yesterday and now worried if they would be approving or rejecting the same . What to do now? and how much is the usual wait time after i have submitted the letter?
> 
> ...


As you have given friends in other state they have asked for commitment letter. 

You would get it may be next week. My intuition says it would be an approval.. Good Luck ...


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey All,

Sorry, this could be a very basic question but a clarification would be appreciated. Is there a particular sequence in which EOI and Vic SS application should be submitted? If I submit the EOI first and SS in a week, will it be OK?

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## irrara (Dec 2, 2013)

kimh said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Sorry, this could be a very basic question but a clarification would be appreciated. Is there a particular sequence in which EOI and Vic SS application should be submitted? If I submit the EOI first and SS in a week, will it be OK?
> 
> ...


As I understand you could have gotten the invite on the 16th with 65 points for 189 visa.

You can submit EOI now (for both 189, 190) and than when applying for SS show your EOI (you fill it in a form) and than wait


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

kimh said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Sorry, this could be a very basic question but a clarification would be appreciated. Is there a particular sequence in which EOI and Vic SS application should be submitted? If I submit the EOI first and SS in a week, will it be OK?
> 
> ...


Either way it works for Vic..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Ratnesh, I have got icici travel card to pay.. it will work. Dont worry. .
> 
> Im too planning to submit all except pcc and meds..
> 
> ...


Hi Ratnesh and Sai, I will be late in applying for Visa, as I have to reissue passports for the following reasons..
1) My wife's passport doesnot have my name mentioned on it.
2) My Passport does not have my name mentioned on it.
3) My Daughter's passport doesnot have surname mentioned on it. As by mistake that got missed in birth certificate too...

I believe I will only be able to apply in a month.. now...


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Hi Ratnesh and Sai, I will be late in applying for Visa, as I have to reissue passports for the following reasons..
> 1) My wife's passport doesnot have my name mentioned on it.
> 2) My Passport does not have my name mentioned on it.
> 3) My Daughter's passport doesnot have surname mentioned on it. As by mistake that got missed in birth certificate too...
> ...



I have read in some thread that.. We should have the spouse name mentioned in our passport otherwise when case officer asks for it.. it creates more delay... and even for PCC we need to have spouse name added in her passport and my passport..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

askmohit said:


> I have read in some thread that.. We should have the spouse name mentioned in our passport otherwise when case officer asks for it.. it creates more delay... and even for PCC we need to have spouse name added in her passport and my passport..


Having name of spouse in my passport is necessary ? My wife has my name in her passport but i do not have her name in mine. WIll marriage certificate suffice ?


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Having name of spouse in my passport is necessary ? My wife has my name in her passport but i do not have her name in mine. WIll marriage certificate suffice ?


Yes, I have read in some thread that case officer asks for the passport to have spouse name on that... 

Rest I am still not sure. Like for PCC you are going to fill the form as married but when you will go for PCC they will ask to have her name on your passport...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Yes, I have read in some thread that case officer asks for the passport to have spouse name on that...
> 
> Rest I am still not sure. Like for PCC you are going to fill the form as married but when you will go for PCC they will ask to have her name on your passport...


Lets see how things goes. BTW, paid the fees just now.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Lets see how things goes. BTW, paid the fees just now.


wow cool all the best..


----------



## irrara (Dec 2, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Lets see how things goes. BTW, paid the fees just now.


Which documents have you uploaded when lodging application?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just a simple question. Does victoria state assess your experience according to what acs has assessed or it does its own assessment on all your experience till date? Please let me know as this information is very important for.me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a simple question. Does victoria state assess your experience according to what acs has assessed or it does its own assessment on all your experience till date? Please let me know as this information is very important for.me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Vic considers your whole experience. Also, if applying for SS, upload your CV in Vic format.


----------



## nirman91 (Nov 30, 2013)

ok my VIC SS got rejected as i didnot have work experience... any other state i could apply to with out experience as a analyst programmer ?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Vic considers your whole experience. Also, if applying for SS, upload your CV in Vic format.


Thanks for this info. Can you tell me where I can find the Vic CV format?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

batcoder0619 said:


> Thanks for this info. Can you tell me where I can find the Vic CV format?


It's on their website :
Chronological Curriculum Vitae - Live in Victoria


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Me86 said:


> It's on their website :
> Chronological Curriculum Vitae - Live in Victoria


Thank you


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

askmohit said:


> Hi Ratnesh and Sai, I will be late in applying for Visa, as I have to reissue passports for the following reasons..
> 1) My wife's passport doesnot have my name mentioned on it.
> 2) My Passport does not have my name mentioned on it.
> 3) My Daughter's passport doesnot have surname mentioned on it. As by mistake that got missed in birth certificate too...
> ...


guys can any of you mail me the CV format and also list the documents you submitted when you applied for Victoria SS would be of great help. my e-mail is [email protected]

Sai - I have already shared my e-mail id with you and i would await your mail. I need to file my application with in this week. Please can you share it sooner.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

noobrex said:


> guys can any of you mail me the CV format and also list the documents you submitted when you applied for Victoria SS would be of great help. my e-mail is [email protected]
> 
> Sai - I have already shared my e-mail id with you and i would await your mail. I need to file my application with in this week. Please can you share it sooner.


Sent you the CV on your email.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Sent you the CV on your email.


Thanks a lot Ratnesh, its very much appreciated 

Sai - Would still await your e-mail if you can send would be great help


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Sent you the CV on your email.


Ratnesh - Can you list the documents you submitted with you application as well, as I am filing this by my own this time.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Ratnesh - Can you list the documents you submitted with you application as well, as I am filing this by my own this time.


Victora_Declaration_190.
CV
ACS Result.
IETLS_TRF
Passport 
Graduation Degree 
Degree Marksheets


----------



## nirman91 (Nov 30, 2013)

Steve_SAP said:


> Hi Nirman,
> 
> Do you mean experience considered by ACS or you don't have any experience at all? I my case, I have 6yrs of exp and ACS deducted 4yrs. so I am left out with only 2yrs of relevant exp.



Hey I don't have experience in IT . My assessment was analyst programmer as per my education but I have 3 experience in sales


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Victora_Declaration_190.
> CV
> ACS Result.
> IETLS_TRF
> ...


Do we need get all the documents attessed as well ? Please suggest 

and how long willl it take for them to respond back ?

Also, should i submit my PMP and ISTQB certification as well


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Do we need get all the documents attessed as well ? Please suggest
> 
> and how long willl it take for them to respond back ?
> 
> Also, should i submit my PMP and ISTQB certification as well


You shoud notarise passport and marksheets. official time line is 2months but you can expect result in 2-3 weeks. Yes, you can. it will strengthen your profile


----------



## nirman91 (Nov 30, 2013)

hey guys i got assessed for ict business anlsyt as well as analsyt programmer. No work exerience but have completed a masters in enterprise resourse planning systems.... do you think ill beeligible for 2631?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Feeling frustrated as my agent has taken more than a week to fill up Vic SS application. I hate these unnecessary delays!!


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

My agent had taken more than 2 weeks to complete my application. But still made a mistake. we had applied on 20th and was ack on 2nd asking for more details. Looks like they did not add agent details and vic asked us to confirm those details on 2nd Dec. The agent took 2 more days to reply to them. We received final ack on 6th and i am still awaiting the result 

May be they are all on vacations. I guess they will not announce any results till Jan 1st.


----------



## rawick (Dec 23, 2013)

Kimh and MelbourneMaverick

What is the timeline did you get in the acknowledgement? I applied on 12 December and I got the acknowledgement saying that the result would be out in 12 weeks. Is it the same for you?


----------



## znayraaujas (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi,
Can anyone of you post a sample CV that can be used for VIC state sponsorship??

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

MelbourneMaverick said:


> My agent had taken more than 2 weeks to complete my application. But still made a mistake. we had applied on 20th and was ack on 2nd asking for more details. Looks like they did not add agent details and vic asked us to confirm those details on 2nd Dec. The agent took 2 more days to reply to them. We received final ack on 6th and i am still awaiting the result
> 
> May be they are all on vacations. I guess they will not announce any results till Jan 1st.


You are right, they close on the 25th and re-open on the 6th of january


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

rawick said:


> Kimh and MelbourneMaverick
> 
> What is the timeline did you get in the acknowledgement? I applied on 12 December and I got the acknowledgement saying that the result would be out in 12 weeks. Is it the same for you?


Thats right.


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

Me86678570 said:


> You are right, they close on the 25th and re-open on the 6th of january


Oh OK then it is couple of more weeks to wait before they open the files. Merry X-mas to one and all. Let the new year bring us all good luck, fortune and good health including ticket to Australia.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

MelbourneMaverick said:


> Oh OK then it is couple of more weeks to wait before they open the files. Merry X-mas to one and all. Let the new year bring us all good luck, fortune and good health including ticket to Australia.


Thank you MelbourneMaverick and all the same to you


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone know what documents are accepted by DIAC for functional english proof for spouse?
What documents are accepted for a course more than 2 years taught fully in English? 

For functional english ability, the below is mentioned on the DIAC website: 
SkillSelect

Proof of functional English
Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:
an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English
evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

karnavidyut said:


> Does anyone know what documents are accepted by DIAC for functional english proof for spouse?
> What documents are accepted for a course more than 2 years taught fully in English?
> 
> For functional english ability, the below is mentioned on the DIAC website:
> ...


You can provide "Study Certificate" from university/college from where your wife did graduation. That should be enough.


----------



## nadh1981 (Mar 31, 2013)

kimh said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Sorry, this could be a very basic question but a clarification would be appreciated. Is there a particular sequence in which EOI and Vic SS application should be submitted? If I submit the EOI first and SS in a week, will it be OK?
> 
> ...


Raise a EOI before you apply for SS. I did the same, and received SS and EOI same time. From what I realized, this might be a automated process because the date and timestamp of emails about my SS and EOI are same.


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You can provide "Study Certificate" from university/college from where your wife did graduation. That should be enough.


Thanks for the reply Ratnesh. 
Do you know if this is a standard certificate or you have to ask them to write a customised letter stating the course was so and so and it was taught fully in English for these many years?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

karnavidyut said:


> Thanks for the reply Ratnesh.
> Do you know if this is a standard certificate or you have to ask them to write a customised letter stating the course was so and so and it was taught fully in English for these many years?


Few universities/colleges have standard format for this type of letter. For my wife, college had a category "Study Certificate" which mention all things on letter.

For universities which don't, you can give them format and get it printed on college letterhead with sign and seal.


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Few universities/colleges have standard format for this type of letter. For my wife, college had a category "Study Certificate" which mention all things on letter.
> 
> For universities which don't, you can give them format and get it printed on college letterhead with sign and seal.


Fantastic! She's saved from IELTS ...& I will save some money 
Thanks again!


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi All,

Please advice on the below ques from Vic SS form:
"Do you, your spouse, or any of your dependants have relatives and/or friends currently living in Victoria or elsewhere in Australia?"

I have friends both in Victoria and Western Australia. Is it advisable to declare about both or just Victorian friends? 

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

kimh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please advice on the below ques from Vic SS form:
> "Do you, your spouse, or any of your dependants have relatives and/or friends currently living in Victoria or elsewhere in Australia?"
> ...


Mention friends in vic alone.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Mention friends in vic alone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Are these friends and relatives contacted by them? Do they need to do anything to confirm they know you?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

karnavidyut said:


> Are these friends and relatives contacted by them? Do they need to do anything to confirm they know you?


Fos SS I dont think they will b contacted. But when you mention about them when filing for visa thete are chances..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Just submitted the Vic SS application. Hope it is accepted ...


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Fos SS I dont think they will b contacted. But when you mention about them when filing for visa thete are chances..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thanks Sai!


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the response Sai!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

kimh said:


> Just submitted the Vic SS application. Hope it is accepted ...


All the best for Vic SS


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

kimh said:


> Thanks for the response Sai!


Best wishes kimh..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Any SAP Professionals applied for Victoria State Sponsorship?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

*Vic ss*

Applied for Victoria SS today.

When can I expect the results guys?

ray2:


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Applied for Victoria SS today.
> 
> When can I expect the results guys?
> 
> ray2:


It's really tough to tell. They are on holidays until the 6th of January.
Maybe someone else will be able to estimate the current processing time.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Me86 said:


> It's really tough to tell. They are on holidays until the 6th of January.
> Maybe someone else will be able to estimate the current processing time.


Generally how many days? any idea?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Generally how many days? any idea?


According to this thread and mails I exchanged with few members, some people got grant/approval in 10 days some in 2-3 weeks so it really depends.
I have the feeling that they are processing the golden occupations first. Did you receive an acknowledgement email ?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Me86 said:


> According to this thread and mails I exchanged with few members, some people got grant/approval in 10 days some in 2-3 weeks so it really depends.
> I have the feeling that they are processing the golden occupations first. Did you receive an acknowledgement email ?


Applied for SS today only. I didn't get any acknowledgement yet.

I found the below information in Victoria Govt Site.

*"ICT occupations in demand
Victoria is experiencing demand for Computing Professionals with specialisations in:

CISSP, C++/C#/C, Java, GIS, J2EE, Oracle, Oracle (E-Business Suite), Network security/firewall internet security, SAP, SIEBEL. 
*

Does that mean these jobs will be given priority? I'm a SAP Security Consultant


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Applied for SS today only. I didn't get any acknowledgement yet.
> 
> I found the below information in Victoria Govt Site.
> 
> ...


Raj, can you paste the link where you found this info?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Raj, can you paste the link where you found this info?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Here we go..

Information for IT Professionals on Migration to Australia - Live in Victoria


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Here we go..
> 
> Information for IT Professionals on Migration to Australia - Live in Victoria


Hi Sai,

What is your specialization?


----------



## nadh1981 (Mar 31, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Any SAP Professionals applied for Victoria State Sponsorship?


Hi Raj, I am SAP Portal consultant. I applied for in November and got a +ve response in just more than a week period.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> What is your specialization?


Thanks Raj. Im a software tester.. manual and automation. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

nadh1981 said:


> Hi Raj, I am SAP Portal consultant. I applied for in November and got a +ve response in just more than a week period.


Hi Nadh,

What is your occupation code and experience?


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

rajfirst said:


> Hi Nadh,
> 
> What is your occupation code and experience?


There is an expedited route for existing 457 holders. A friend got VIC SS in one day! It would be faster if you already have Australian work permit, it helps to speed up things for VIC SS.


----------



## nadh1981 (Mar 31, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Hi Nadh,
> 
> What is your occupation code and experience?


261313 is my occupation code and I have 7+ years of experience. I don't know if this is relevant, I was in Australia on a business visa in April 2012.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

nadh1981 said:


> 261313 is my occupation code and I have 7+ years of experience. I don't know if this is relevant, I was in Australia on a business visa in April 2012.


How many years did ACS deducted from your experience?

I have 5 years experience and ACS deducted 4 yrs from that and I was in Australia with UC 457 Work permit for 7 months.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

*The Department of State Development, Business and Innovation’s Skilled and Business Migration Program will have the following closures over the holiday period:

Business Migration Unit - closed 25 December 2013 to 3 January 2014
All other areas - closed 25-26 December 2013 and 1 January 2014. *

Is there anyone waiting for Victoria SS results like me?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> The Department of State Development, Business and Innovation&#146;s Skilled and Business Migration Program will have the following closures over the holiday period:
> 
> Business Migration Unit - closed 25 December 2013 to 3 January 2014
> All other areas - closed 25-26 December 2013 and 1 January 2014.
> ...


I am....submitted on 29 December. Did u get an ack email?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

kimh said:


> I am....submitted on 29 December. Did u get an ack email?


Nope. I didn't get any acknowledgement yet. When can we expect that?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

I am



rajfirst said:


> *The Department of State Development, Business and Innovation’s Skilled and Business Migration Program will have the following closures over the holiday period:
> 
> Business Migration Unit - closed 25 December 2013 to 3 January 2014
> All other areas - closed 25-26 December 2013 and 1 January 2014. *
> ...


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Me86 said:


> I am


When did you applied? Have you received the acknowledgement?


----------



## nadh1981 (Mar 31, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> How many years did ACS deducted from your experience?
> 
> I have 5 years experience and ACS deducted 4 yrs from that and I was in Australia with UC 457 Work permit for 7 months.


I have 7+ years of experience and ACS deducted 6 years.  Could not claim points on my experience.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

They are going back to work on Monday, so maybe you will get your ack. Soon after that.



rajfirst said:


> Nope. I didn't get any acknowledgement yet. When can we expect that?


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

Me86 said:


> They are going back to work on Monday, so maybe you will get your ack. Soon after that.


Lucky chaps at ACS 
I'd love to work at an office that shutsdown for a couple of weeks for Christmas every year


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

All guys

What do we need to submit for Victoria state sponsorship ? I meant documents pls tell me about it. My agent last time submitted I guess wrong documents and I got rejected pls tell me in great details.

Thanks


----------



## rawick (Dec 23, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> *The Department of State Development, Business and Innovation’s Skilled and Business Migration Program will have the following closures over the holiday period:
> 
> Business Migration Unit - closed 25 December 2013 to 3 January 2014
> All other areas - closed 25-26 December 2013 and 1 January 2014. *
> ...


I applied on 12 December. Got acknowledgement on 13th.


----------



## rawick (Dec 23, 2013)

nadh1981 said:


> I have 7+ years of experience and ACS deducted 6 years.  Could not claim points on my experience.


Same case here. I have 6+ years of work experience and ACS deducted 6 years.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

rawick said:


> I applied on 12 December. Got acknowledgement on 13th.


Hi Rawick,

Your occ code and EOI score?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

King_of_the_ring said:


> All guys
> 
> What do we need to submit for Victoria state sponsorship ? I meant documents pls tell me about it. My agent last time submitted I guess wrong documents and I got rejected pls tell me in great details.
> 
> Thanks


hi,

ACS
IELTS
CV
Passport
Declaration from Website.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> hi,
> 
> ACS
> IELTS
> ...


Is passport necessary? I don't think they asked for Passport while filling the application.


----------



## rawick (Dec 23, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Hi Rawick,
> 
> Your occ code and EOI score?


261314 and EOI score 60. What's your EOI score?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

rawick said:


> 261314 and EOI score 60. What's your EOI score?


Without SS points, 55.


----------



## rawick (Dec 23, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Without SS points, 55.


EOI points are including SS. Right?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

rawick said:


> EOI points are including SS. Right?


Yes. It includes those 5 points.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey everyone, I just want to ask 1 question.

When applying for Vic. SS did you also submit payslips, tax returns? Or CV and reference letter is enough?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> Hey everyone, I just want to ask 1 question.
> 
> When applying for Vic. SS did you also submit payslips, tax returns? Or CV and reference letter is enough?


No need to submit payslips and tax statements.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> No need to submit payslips and tax statements.


Thank you for the quick reply and do i need to declare any financial proof of how much money i have?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Is passport necessary? I don't think they asked for Passport while filling the application.


https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....ation-checklist-for-skilled-190-and-886-visas

Hope this gives an answer to your question.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply and do i need to declare any financial proof of how much money i have?


hi Hunter85,
You need to mention the amount in AUD. No proofs required.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....ation-checklist-for-skilled-190-and-886-visas
> 
> Hope this gives an answer to your question.


Yup. While submitting the form, we need to attach the below.

*Attachments	
As part of your application you will need to attach:

a detailed resume/curriculum vitae (CV) - this should be in Microsoft Word format
skilled-nominated declaration form
your skill(s) assessment
confirmation of employment form and offer of employment (if applicable)
your IELTS assessment (if applicable)
your trade qualification/certificates (if applicable). *


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

hi , i also applied for Victoria same day !!!!!







rajfirst said:


> Applied for Victoria SS today.
> 
> When can I expect the results guys?
> 
> ray2:


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

am also




Me86 said:


> I am


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

delvy said:


> hi , i also applied for Victoria same day !!!!!


Have you received acknowledgement?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> When did you applied? Have you received the acknowledgement?


I applied on the 9th and received the acknowledgement email a few hours later.


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

Just checking in all, as I just received communication from SkillSelect saying they added an extra 5pts to my total as my experience just went from 3-5yrs to 5-10yrs (overseas).

12/10 acknowledgement from VIC
12/22 updated information acknowledgement
1/6 SkillSelect communication

Awaiting VIC SS (thought it sounds like the holidays slowed things down).

Do I need to contact Victoria and tell them my point total has been updated?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

mujyaki said:


> Just checking in all, as I just received communication from SkillSelect saying they added an extra 5pts to my total as my experience just went from 3-5yrs to 5-10yrs (overseas).
> 
> 12/10 acknowledgement from VIC
> 12/22 updated information acknowledgement
> ...


If I were you, I would send Vic an email saying that your points have been updated. But that is just my opinion...

By the way when did you apply for VIC ? And what is your occupation code?


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

Me86 said:


> If I were you, I would send Vic an email saying that your points have been updated. But that is just my opinion...
> 
> By the way when did you apply for VIC ? And what is your occupation code?


EOI- Dec 10 - 80 pts - ICT Project Manager 135112
Vic SS - Dec 10


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

mujyaki said:


> EOI- Dec 10 - 80 pts - ICT Project Manager 135112
> Vic SS - Dec 10


Ok thanks.
They are going back to work tomorrow so hopefully you will hear from them soon...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

hi,

Can someone please answer a small query of mine.

A friend of mine got a positive ACS last week. Now she has applied for EOI in 190.

Is it like, once she will get an invitation, then she can apply for state sponsorship?

She got 60 points in 190.


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

No. Other way around Birender. She has to apply for state sponsorship now, and once she has a positive state sponsorship result she will be invited to apply for the 190 visa by the Immi dept.

This is assuming she needs state sponsorship- if her job is on the main SOL list and has 60 points (and meets all the qualifications) she doesn't need state sponsorship and should apply for a different visa.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

she is getting 60, only after claiming 5 points of SS.

So when you receive positive ACS, then what is the next step? one should file EOI or SS? or both together? or EOI and after invitation SS?


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

When I did VIC SS, it asked for my EOI info, so EOI then SS. Then if you get a positive SS result, the department of immigration will invite you to apply for the visa.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

mujyaki said:


> When I did VIC SS, it asked for my EOI info, so EOI then SS. Then if you get a positive SS result, the department of immigration will invite you to apply for the visa.


So after eoi, you waited for result or you went ahead with your SS?


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

mujyaki said:


> EOI- Dec 10 - 80 pts - ICT Project Manager 135112
> Vic SS - Dec 10


Do you really need SS with 80 points? I think you should wait for 189 invitation.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

No 190 invites today...esp from Vic?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

kimh said:


> No 190 invites today...esp from Vic?


Nothing on my side.
Maybe nexy week... MelbourneMaverivk or Maverick (I dont remember whoch one) got his ack on 6/12 so I think he will get his response first.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

kimh said:


> No 190 invites today...esp from Vic?


not even acknowledgements


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> not even acknowledgements


Yeah...even mine has not been acknowledged.  was hoping to some activity at least.


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi,
No not yet. I really hope this week at least. Its been 7 weeks since I submitted the application.


----------



## ameenfusion (Sep 19, 2013)

Birender said:


> hi,
> 
> Can someone please answer a small query of mine.
> 
> ...


Hi, did your friend receive ACS result during the Christmas break?


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

ameenfusion said:


> Hi, did your friend receive ACS result during the Christmas break?


i dont know the exact date for the same.. but it was before the break.


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

Not yet


rajfirst said:


> Have you received acknowledgement?


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> Do you really need SS with 80 points? I think you should wait for 189 invitation.


ICT Project Managers are not on the overall SOL, only on the VIC and WA SOLs, so I need SS. Additionally, VIC does not require that you have a job lined up in Australia, while WA does.


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

Birender said:


> So after eoi, you waited for result or you went ahead with your SS?


I see you're a little confused so I'll try to explain.

Step 1: Positive Skills Assessment
Step 2: Complete EOI through SkillSelect
Step 3: Apply for SS through the state's site
Step 4: State replies that they will sponsor the applicant
Step 5: A message will come from SkillSelect inviting the applicant to apply for the visa


----------



## GSingh08 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am newbie, my question is in case a applicant able to collect 60 points only after state sponsorships 5 points, what are the chances to get Sponsorship and how long it usually takes?

Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

GSingh08 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am newbie, my question is in case a applicant able to collect 60 points only after state sponsorships 5 points, what are the chances to get Sponsorship and how long it usually takes?
> 
> ...


You are eligible are there will be no issues with SS. Official timelines is 2 months but you can expect result in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

No acknowledgements or invites? What's wrong with Vic!


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

kimh said:


> No acknowledgements or invites? What's wrong with Vic!


I didn't get anything yet. Did anyone received acknowledgements yesterday or today?


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Hi,

I just submitted my application to Vic and EOI as well. Wait starts..


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

No news on my side. I have the feeling that there is no activity yet and that we will have to wait until next week...


kimh said:


> No acknowledgements or invites? What's wrong with Vic!


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Me86 said:


> No news on my side. I have the feeling that there is no activity yet and that we will have to wait until next week...


But we have an invitation round next Monday. They cant be sleeping before that.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Actually from what i understood, for a 190 you can get a visa any day.It is not nexessarily the 2nd or 4th Monday of the month. Is it the occupation ceiling you are worried about ?



kimh said:


> But we have an invitation round next Monday. They cant be sleeping before that.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Actually from what i understood, for a 190 you can get a visa any day.It is not nexessarily the 2nd or 4th Monday of the month. Is it the occupation ceiling you are worried about ?


Exactly. Occupation Ceiling is the only worry now. Already it crossed 3000 for 2613.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Exactly. Occupation Ceiling is the only worry now. Already it crossed 3000 for 2613.


I am worried because I am from tester profile and recently there have been many rejections in that code....even though I have 70 points. Also no other state is sponsoring that code.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

kimh said:


> I am worried because I am from tester profile and recently there have been many rejections in that code....even though I have 70 points. Also no other state is sponsoring that code.


Hi Kimh,

If you have 70 Points (or even 65), you can apply for 189 rite?

I'm sure you will get invite for 189 with 65 points during 13th Jan invitation round.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Hi Kimh,
> 
> If you have 70 Points (or even 65), you can apply for 189 rite?
> 
> I'm sure you will get invite for 189 with 65 points during 13th Jan invitation round.


Software Tester profile is not eligible for 189. Only 190 is the route for PR and only Vic is sponsoring software testers now.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Software Tester profile is not eligible for 189. Only 190 is the route for PR and only Vic is sponsoring software testers now.


Oh. I didnt know. Where it has been mentioned?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Oh. I didnt know. Where it has been mentioned?


You can check SOL lists


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You can check SOL lists


Ratnesh is right. Hope we all get an invite soon.


----------



## ameenfusion (Sep 19, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Exactly. Occupation Ceiling is the only worry now. Already it crossed 3000 for 2613.


Where can we see the occupational ceilings?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

ameenfusion said:


> Where can we see the occupational ceilings?


under Reports Tab...


SkillSelect


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Rejections for the state sponsorship in Vic or the pr grant ?
Let's cross our fingers for you.



kimh said:


> I am worried because I am from tester profile and recently there have been many rejections in that code....even though I have 70 points. Also no other state is sponsoring that code.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Rejections for the state sponsorship in Vic or the pr grant ?
> Let's cross our fingers for you.


Rejection for Vic SS was seen in Nov-Dec 2013 for 261314 Job code i.e. Software Tester


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Rejection for Vic SS was seen in Nov-Dec 2013 for 261314 Job code i.e. Software Tester


Oh ok... hoping for the best for all of you. My occupation code is 262112 and there is also a lot of rejections from Vic.
Let's just try and stay positive.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,
Can anyone know the ceiling level for tester. Because everything grouped under 2631.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Any acknowledgements or approvals for anybody?


----------



## GSingh08 (Dec 19, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You are eligible are there will be no issues with SS. Official timelines is 2 months but you can expect result in 2-3 weeks.


Thanks Ratnesh for your positive response, wish you a success and keep in touch.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Any acknowledgements or approvals for anybody?


Nothing on my side.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

What was last date when somebody applied for Vic sponsorship and got (1) acknowledgement? (2) approval?


----------



## znayraaujas (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi experts, 
I have few queries related to VIC state sponsorship. Request expert advise on this. 

1. Can i use the stat declaration i used for ACS instead of offer letter?,I cn get employment confirmation from my collegues. 
I am working in VIC since 2011 under uc457, however could not use my initial offer letter due to date mismatch. 

2. Should i upload marriage certificate,spouse ACS results and spouse IELTS results in case i am claiming spouse points? 

3. Read in a forum that uc457 holders working in VIC gets state nomination in 2 weeks n need to upload the 457 grant letter n visa evidence . Is this true? Should i upload this?? 

I am confused and replies would be much appreciated.... Thanks in advance....


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

SkillSelect Announcement



> Announcement
> 
> Please note invitation rounds will be held on the second and fourth Monday of each month, rather than the first and third for rest of the programme year.


Invites aren't till the second Monday so we won't hear anything till the 13th / 27th


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

mujyaki said:


> SkillSelect Announcement
> 
> 
> 
> Invites aren't till the second Monday so we won't hear anything till the 13th / 27th


That is an announcement from the DIBP not Vic.
The holidays for Vic ended Monday. I don't think there is a link there even though I also think that we won't hear anything until next week.
I am not expecting results any time soon


----------



## nadh1981 (Mar 31, 2013)

znayraaujas said:


> Hi experts,
> I have few queries related to VIC state sponsorship. Request expert advise on this.
> 
> 1. Can i use the stat declaration i used for ACS instead of offer letter?,I cn get employment confirmation from my collegues.
> ...


1. You can use statutory declaration but the same should convey and convince that you can not submit offer letter for some genuine reason. Supervisor reference can be used to support claims in stat. declaration. Though it might look like you are taking a chance, validity of your 457 visa and stamps on your passport should be good enough to support the same.

2. Yes, you must upload marriage certificate, IELTS & ACS result in case you are claiming points for your spouse. It will help you more than the officers there by elevating you as most desirable migrant with a contributing spouse. 

3. Uploading your 457 grant letter would make things easier for you. However, I am not sure about time lines. Though I am a offshore applicant, I received a sponsorship in 6 days.


----------



## znayraaujas (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot nadh for the reply.

along with stat declaration i will upload the latest payslips which i believe would further proove my employment..


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

nothing so far me..


rajfirst said:


> Any acknowledgements or approvals for anybody?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok...finally got some communication today. Vic wants a commitment letter fromme since I have visited WA before. Please suggest or provide a format.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

kimh said:


> Ok...finally got some communication today. Vic wants a commitment letter fromme since I have visited WA before. Please suggest or provide a format.


What is a commitment letter? Did you visit QA for pleasure or you had stayed there for some other purposes?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

NirajK said:


> What is a commitment letter? Did you visit QA for pleasure or you had stayed there for some other purposes?


I had visited WA on a business visa on behalf of my employer. So they assume that I have contacts in WA. Therefore they need a letter of commitment that I shall be loyal to stay in Vic for at least 2 years.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

kimh said:


> I had visited WA on a business visa on behalf of my employer. So they assume that I have contacts in WA. Therefore they need a letter of commitment that I shall be loyal to stay in Vic for at least 2 years.


Oh Okay. I had visited Vic itself. So I hope they don't ask for commitment letter or such thing. 

On a separate note, how many days are taken to send acknowledgement?


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

i also got communication today, Vic is asking for a commitment letter since i have a sister in WA. suggestions for a commitment letter structure will be most welcome


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

How much time does Victoria take to respond after they receive a commitment letter? Does a request for commitment letter mean that a sponsorship approval is on the way?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

kimh said:


> How much time does Victoria take to respond after they receive a commitment letter? Does a request for commitment letter mean that a sponsorship approval is on the way?


Hi Kimh,
It depends. I chatted with someone who got ack from Vic a couple of minutes after having sent his commitment letter.
I would be tempted to say that it is rather a good sign that they asked for this letter but then again we can never know. Maybe the senior expats will have a better answer.
Looks like the timeframe has increased since end of November/beginning of December...
All we can do is wait though.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Hi Kimh,
> It depends. I chatted with someone who got ack from Vic a couple of minutes after having sent his commitment letter.
> I would be tempted to say that it is rather a good sign that they asked for this letter but then again we can never know. Maybe the senior expats will have a better answer.
> Looks like the timeframe has increased since end of November/beginning of December...
> All we can do is wait though.


Ah! Well...I had sent it on Saturday and was expecting a response today. Anyways...have got used to delays now. Thanks for encouraging the optimistic thought


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Hi Kimh,
> It depends. I chatted with someone who got ack from Vic a couple of minutes after having sent his commitment letter.
> I would be tempted to say that it is rather a good sign that they asked for this letter but then again we can never know. Maybe the senior expats will have a better answer.
> Looks like the timeframe has increased since end of November/beginning of December...
> All we can do is wait though.


BTW - You don't have a signature. What stage are you at?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

kimh said:


> BTW - You don't have a signature. What stage are you at?


I applied for Vic SS on the 9/12/2013, got acknowledgement the same day and yesterday I lodged an EOI and informed Vic. 
I am now waiting for an acknowledgement and response.
My occupation code is 262112 ICT Security Specialist.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Me86 said:


> I applied for Vic SS on the 9/12/2013, got acknowledgement the same day and yesterday I lodged an EOI and informed Vic.
> I am now waiting for an acknowledgement and response.
> My occupation code is 262112 ICT Security Specialist.


Great! Congratulations  and Good luck for visa lodging.
I had done my EOI before SS. Keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

kimh said:


> Great! Congratulations  and Good luck for visa lodging.
> I had done my EOI before SS. Keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Thanks. I am still waiting for a response from Vic though.


----------



## praDe (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,

I submitted the Vic SS on 22/12/2013 and I received the acknowledgement on 09/01/2014. Still no responses after. 

The nominated occupation is 261313 Software Engineer. 
When can I expect a response from them?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

praDe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted the Vic SS on 22/12/2013 and I received the acknowledgement on 09/01/2014. Still no responses after.
> 
> ...


Wish we had an answer to that buddy! We are all waiting.. out:


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

As far as I have read in this forum people who have been asked the Commitment Letter where successful in the sponsorship. So good luck guys..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

*Vic SS Acknowledgement*

I received acknowledgement today.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

NirajK said:


> I received acknowledgement today.


Cool..good luck


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

kimh said:


> How much time does Victoria take to respond after they receive a commitment letter? Does a request for commitment letter mean that a sponsorship approval is on the way?


Hi Kimh,

I am just curious to know what is commitment letter means...I am in process of ACS only, but want to know in advance....

Thanks,
Anish


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

Anish- read through this thread and you'll learn quite a bit. From my reading, a commitment letter is usually required when the VIC gov't thinks you are at risk of moving to another state/territory, so they ask you to sign a letter of commitment that you will stay in VIC for two years if they grant you the visa.

A good example is if you mark that you have friends/family in other states when you complete the application.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

kimh said:


> Cool..good luck


Kimh,

Did you receive acknowledgement ?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Kimh,
> 
> Did you receive acknowledgement ?


Hey,

Nothing after sending the commitment letter. Any response for your application?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

kimh said:


> Hey,
> 
> Nothing after sending the commitment letter. Any response for your application?


Nope, nothing.
Couple of more weeks left of waiting.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

kimh said:


> Hey,
> 
> Nothing after sending the commitment letter. Any response for your application?


why did you provide a commitment letter ?

Thats not a requirment as stated by them on there website ?

Is it written somewhere or did you agent wanted you to submit it ?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,


Received acknowledgement on 13/04/14.

Generally, how long will it take for results?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Please read the date as 13.01.2014..

Apologies for Typo error.


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

Heyyy congrats dude!!
for me nothing..



rajfirst said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Received acknowledgement on 13/04/14.
> ...


----------



## MelbourneMaverick (Oct 31, 2013)

Come on Vic give us some approvals; its been a while now. Its been 2 months for me :drama:


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Is there a spreadsheet for Vic SS? I would like to have a look at the timelines.
Thanks


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

noobrex said:


> why did you provide a commitment letter ?
> 
> Thats not a requirment as stated by them on there website ?
> 
> Is it written somewhere or did you agent wanted you to submit it ?


I provided a commitment letter because I was asked for it. If the Vic team thinks that you may not be loyal to their state because you have friends/contacts in any other state, they will ask for a commitment letter. In my case, I had been to WA for about 6 months on B. Visa. That's why I had to provide a commitment statement.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

kimh said:


> I provided a commitment letter because I was asked for it. If the Vic team thinks that you may not be loyal to their state because you have friends/contacts in any other state, they will ask for a commitment letter. In my case, I had been to WA for about 6 months on B. Visa. That's why I had to provide a commitment statement.


Victoria asks for declaration whereby applicants anyway commit to stay in the state if sponsored. I am not sure what different purpose this commitment letter serves.


----------



## saleemk1 (Oct 4, 2013)

helo all , VIC need 5 years experience for ICT Business Analsyt

I had 5 yrs exp which have been reduced to 3 years, vill VIC consider all of my experience mentioned on the letter or just take into account the experience "The following employment after June 2010 is considered equiliven to ,,,,,,,"??

guys advise please

my experience mentioned on the ACS letter is 5yr 8mnths


----------



## amnaap (Jan 8, 2014)

saleemk1 said:


> helo all , VIC need 5 years experience for ICT Business Analsyt
> 
> I had 5 yrs exp which have been reduced to 3 years, vill VIC consider all of my experience mentioned on the letter or just take into account the experience "The following employment after June 2010 is considered equiliven to ,,,,,,,"??
> 
> ...


I have written to them and they said that they have their own criteria. So I think it should not be problem.However my code is 261313 .You can send them an email and enquire if in doubt.


----------



## MazKhanz (Oct 3, 2013)

Do I need Vic or some other state sponsorship before I can submit an EOI under 190? 

I have my IELTS results which are >7 across all areas, I am waiting for my ACS assessment letter for ICT Security Specialist, I want to have all documents prepared & ready for either SS or EOI once that comes.

I would appreciate if some of the experienced folks can help me with this. Thanks!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

MazKhanz said:


> Do I need Vic or some other state sponsorship before I can submit an EOI under 190?
> 
> I have my IELTS results which are >7 across all areas, I am waiting for my ACS assessment letter for ICT Security Specialist, I want to have all documents prepared & ready for either SS or EOI once that comes.
> 
> I would appreciate if some of the experienced folks can help me with this. Thanks!


You can submit both SS and EOI at same time.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

kimh said:


> Hey,
> 
> Nothing after sending the commitment letter. Any response for your application?


Got the acknowledgment today. Does it really take 12 weeks to get processed! 
Ratnesh - how much time did your approval take? Worried about the ceiling now.


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

usually how many days does it take after start of invitation round that people start getting invitation for 190 (State SS)???


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

thearc said:


> usually how many days does it take after start of invitation round that people start getting invitation for 190 (State SS)???


I may be wrong but i don't think it is related.
Maybe senior members will have an answer for you.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

They are not related. For 190, you get an invitation the same day you get SS.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> They are not related. For 190, you get an invitation the same day you get SS.


Is the SLA 12 weeks from submission or acknowledgement?


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

kimh said:


> Is the SLA 12 weeks from submission or acknowledgement?


that SLA is for Result though they generally give the results in below a month's time.
For Acknowledgement some people have received it in 2-3 days, some in 1-2 weeks.
So wait for a while, you will get it soon. (i guess they send it once they find everything to be in place for evaluation)


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> They are not related. For 190, you get an invitation the same day you get SS.


hey thanks for your response mate.
I actually came to the conclusion because for each Invitation Report, they have also mentioned the SS Candidates they had given acceptances to. 
You can see that for December Report available on Skillselect.
Hence my thought was that before this Round's report is published, they will consolidate all candidates who have received it through SS. (and as per my knowledge there hasn't been any single Vic SS given in this round till date)


----------



## amnaap (Jan 8, 2014)

what is the current processing time for Victoria SS?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Victoria SS Team asked for a Commitment letter today and I have sent that today.

Below are my timelines:

Applied on: 30th December
Acknowledgement: 13th January
Commitment Letter Request: 15th January


Not sure when it will be approved. Ppl who applied recently got approval in 2-3 weeks max.


----------



## amnaap (Jan 8, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Victoria SS Team asked for a Commitment letter today and I have sent that today.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> 
> ...


All the best. Keep us updated.How many years of experience do you have?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

amnaap said:


> All the best. Keep us updated.How many years of experience do you have?


5 yrs.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Victoria SS Team asked for a Commitment letter today and I have sent that today.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> 
> ...


I think it depends on your occupation. I know a few people who have been waiting for responses since beginking of December (Myself included). It depends on the case i guess.


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

i sent the commitment letter yesterday and got ack today. The wait continues...........:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

bemark said:


> i sent the commitment letter yesterday and got ack today. The wait continues...........:fingerscrossed:


Hi Bemark,

Which state you have been to already?


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Hi Bemark,
> 
> Which state you have been to already?


hi Raj, in my application i declared that i have a sister in WA and thats what prompted Vic to request a written commitment.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

bemark said:


> hi Raj, in my application i declared that i have a sister in WA and thats what prompted Vic to request a written commitment.


2 - 3 weeks looks optimistic but I doubt it's true for all the cases.


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

kimh said:


> 2 - 3 weeks looks optimistic but I doubt it's true for all the cases.


i concur. nothing is guaranteed, actually rejection is still possible.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

bemark said:


> i concur. nothing is guaranteed, actually rejection is still possible.


Especially with Victoria...


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Any Approvals/Invites today?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

kimh said:


> Got the acknowledgment today. Does it really take 12 weeks to get processed!
> Ratnesh - how much time did your approval take? Worried about the ceiling now.


After submitting Commitment Letter yesterday, I got the acknowledgement mail today.

SS team says that processing may take up to 12 Weeks.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> After submitting Commitment Letter yesterday, I got the acknowledgement mail today.
> 
> SS team says that processing may take up to 12 Weeks.


Same is with me....god knows why 12 weeks!


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> After submitting Commitment Letter yesterday, I got the acknowledgement mail today.
> 
> SS team says that processing may take up to 12 Weeks.


yeap, lets brace for a possible long wait


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

*Hi*

While we wait for results from Victoria, I am curious to know why more people apply to NSW than Victoria? I am referring to number of posts and their frequency at NSW sponsorship thread as compared to this one.

Is it because Victoria asks for 7+ in each band of IELTS while NSW asks for 6+? Or is it Sydney is better than Melbourne for ICT jobs?


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

NirajK said:


> While we wait for results from Victoria, I am curious to know why more people apply to NSW than Victoria? I am referring to number of posts and their frequency at NSW sponsorship thread as compared to this one.
> 
> Is it because Victoria asks for 7+ in each band of IELTS while NSW asks for 6+? Or is it Sydney is better than Melbourne for ICT jobs?


its because of both. 
from what i have found out from sites like seek, there are many more job openings in sydney than there are in melbourne.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Any Approvals/Invites today?


I updated my application on the 13th ang got an acknowledgement email today.


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello all,

I have applied for ACS under 261314 - Software Tester code and I am having 3+ years of work Experience. But as we know ACS will deduct 2 years from work Experience from my total one. 

Now when I will get the ACS result, I will apply for VIC SS but on Victoria Govt. site , it has listed occupation for ICT, in that for software tester, bands reqirement 7.0 in each and work experience is minimum 3 years. So here "Minimum Work Experience 3.0 years" means my total work experience or it is rest of my total when ACS deduct 2 years from it?

Please let me know about it...


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Apekshap said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have applied for ACS under 261314 - Software Tester code and I am having 3+ years of work Experience. But as we know ACS will deduct 2 years from work Experience from my total one.
> 
> ...


Vic willl take into account your entire experience meaning that they will take into account your 2 years deducted by ACS.


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

*New Thread for Telecom SA-Adelaide Migrants*

Dear All,

I have started a new thread for Telecom SA-Adelaide Migrants below; please join for the fruitful discussion to gain mutual benefits

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...315274-2014-telecom-starters-sa-adelaide.html

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Vic willl take into account your entire experience meaning that they will take into account your 2 years deducted by ACS.


Hello,

Ok, so I can apply for VIC SS. and I have heard from some people under 261314 - Software Tester that they got rejection from VIC SS, what could be the reason? One reason I thought this one due to only 3 years of work experience, 1 year after deducted by ACS.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Apekshap said:


> Hello,
> 
> Ok, so I can apply for VIC SS. and I have heard from some people under 261314 - Software Tester that they got rejection from VIC SS, what could be the reason? One reason I thought this one due to only 3 years of work experience, 1 year after deducted by ACS.


They have their own criteria and they say that they process the applications case by case. I think it depends on your experience and your profile. If I recall correctly there were some people that got approval having only 3 years experience. They look at a lot of things...


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

Me86 said:


> They have their own criteria and they say that they process the applications case by case. I think it depends on your experience and your profile. If I recall correctly there were some people that got approval having only 3 years experience. They look at a lot of things...


Hello,

Thanks for the quick reply.. 

After getting the ACS reply, if I want to change my job then will it be ok? and if it's ok then is there any need to add referral letter of my new job in VIC SS, EOI and DIAG process or just I need to update my CV with new job and responsibilities? and is there any problem if I change my job after ACS result? and they will take into account my new job experience or they will take into account only experience upto my ACS result when I will get it?

What thing should require to submit at the time of EOI,VIC SS and DIAG>

I know these are lot many questions but please help me to resolve it because I want to change my job...


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Apekshap said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply..
> 
> ...



Required Docs:

*EOI:*

No Need to upload any Docs (But you need to mention the ACS Reference Number, IELTS Test Report Number, Experience details, Qualification Details etc.,)

*VIC SS:*

ACS Letter
IELTS TRF
Your Resume
Declaration

*DIAC : *

I dont know. Seniors who have applied visa can help.



Since you need to mention ACS number. You cant apply for a different Job Code with same ACS Letter. You need to get a different ACS Letter for new Job.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Required Docs:
> 
> *EOI:*
> 
> ...


1. Attach your CV in Victoria format.

2. You need to attach Passport, Degree certificate, Degree and schooling marksheets also.


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Required Docs:
> 
> *EOI:*
> 
> ...


Hello,

To change the job means it wil be of Software Tester only. Just want to change the Company. So will it be ok or new company's referral letter is required to submit at time of DIAG? or is it ok if I just add my new company and software tester responsibilities in the Resume when I apply for VIC SS/EOI/DIAG?

and will they take into account my new company's experience with the software tester responsibilities which same job code when I applied for ACS or they will count my experience upto ACS result which is assessed by ACS?

In my case I can not claim 5 points of work experience because I have 3+ years of experience and ACS will deduct 2 years from it.


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. Attach your CV in Victoria format.
> 
> 2. You need to attach Passport, Degree certificate, Degree and schooling marksheets also.


Hello,

You have already applied for VIC SS and your jobcode is 261314 - Software Tester. And you got Vic approval and invitation quickly so how many of work experience you do have? I am asking this because now VIC SS also takes 12 weeks or so and you got in short time so...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Apekshap said:


> Hello,
> 
> You have already applied for VIC SS and your jobcode is 261314 - Software Tester. And you got Vic approval and invitation quickly so how many of work experience you do have? I am asking this because now VIC SS also takes 12 weeks or so and you got in short time so...


I have over 5 years of experience in networking domain. Official timeline is 12 weeks but you can expect result in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I have over 5 years of experience in networking domain. Official timeline is 12 weeks but you can expect result in 2-3 weeks.


I have only 3+ years of work experience and ACS will deduct 2 years from it so have anxiety that when I will apply for VIC SS will they grant for these much of experience and also I am looking to change company with same responsibilities applied for ACS, so I hope it will not trouble in my application when I apply for VIC SS/EOI/DIAG..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Apekshap said:


> I have only 3+ years of work experience and ACS will deduct 2 years from it so have anxiety that when I will apply for VIC SS will they grant for these much of experience and also I am looking to change company with same responsibilities applied for ACS, so I hope it will not trouble in my application when I apply for VIC SS/EOI/DIAG..


Victoria considers your total experience and not what ACS assesses. Results from ACS assessment tell you that how much points you can claim for your education and experience.

Also, as you have 3+ years of exp, you are eligible for Vic. For Vic SS you need to get 7+ in all bands of IELTS.


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Victoria considers your total experience and not what ACS assesses. Results from ACS assessment tell you that how much points you can claim for your education and experience.
> 
> Also, as you have 3+ years of exp, you are eligible for Vic. For Vic SS you need to get 7+ in all bands of IELTS.


Yeah I need to get 7 in each IELTS score.. Lets hope for the best.. I am facing some problem in writting, I have already applied once but couldn't get the desire score.. :sad:


----------



## znayraaujas (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi All,

What do you get in the subject line of VIC SS acknowledgment email??

Is it like "skilled sponsored <surname> <first name>"???

Or am i too optimistic tht my SS is approved seeing the 2 words "skilled n sponsored "?? n i should get confirmation soon??

I dint get an acknowledgemnt email, however got an email to clarify address with the above subject line...


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

znayraaujas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What do you get in the subject line of VIC SS acknowledgment email??
> 
> ...


It is their nomenclature....


----------



## Anpat (Jan 3, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Victoria considers your total experience and not what ACS assesses. Results from ACS assessment tell you that how much points you can claim for your education and experience.
> 
> Also, as you have 3+ years of exp, you are eligible for Vic. For Vic SS you need to get 7+ in all bands of IELTS.



Hi There,

Are you very sure that Vic State does not look at ACS expierience?
In my case, I have 7 years of expierience, but ACS has deducted 6 years since I am working as a software professional and I am a B.E mechanical graduate.
I have 7 in IELTS and currently have 60 points, but would reduce to 55 on 11th April 2014, if I do not get invitation by then, since I will turn 33.
I have applied for 189 on 30 Dec 2013, since I was told that Vic SS will consider only ACS expierience. As they require 3 years of work exp, I would not qualify for same.
Going by current timelines, I am not sure if I will even get an invitation under 189 before 11th April.:fingerscrossed:

Regards
Anpat


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Anpat said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Are you very sure that Vic State does not look at ACS expierience?
> In my case, I have 7 years of expierience, but ACS has deducted 6 years since I am working as a software professional and I am a B.E mechanical graduate.
> ...


Your occupation code?


----------



## Anpat (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry, will update my signature too.
Its 261313 ....same as yours


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Anpat said:


> Sorry, will update my signature too.
> Its 261313 ....same as yours




13th Jan:
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	14/08/2013 12.01 am


16th Dec:
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	12/8/2013 01.16 am

On comparing these two invitation rounds, even I think is difficult to get invite before June 2014.

I have 5 yrs exp and ACS deducted 4 yrs experience, but still I have applied for victoria SS. Why dont you give a try? It not approved, let's try for NSW and other states by June 2014.


----------



## Anpat (Jan 3, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> 13th Jan:
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	14/08/2013 12.01 am
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Raj,

Sounds as a possibility, but what if you receive a Vic SS invitation based on your EOI, and your CO rejects our case for falling short of expierience criiteria...since we are not clear if they will take ACS or Actual expierience....are we nor risking the Visa fee or being labled as defaulter?


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

*Please help*

I have applied for ACS and my ANZSCO is 261314 - software tester. Once I get the ACS result, I want to change my company with software tester responsibilities.. Is this ok? Can I change the company after ACS result? or will it affect and make trouble in VIC SS/EOI/DIAG file?

Please any reply appreciated...


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi,

I too have been asked to send a commitment letter since i was deputed by my indian employer to sydney for 2 months and had given a reference of a friend there. If anybody has sent any commitment letter then can you send it to me email id or if possible , share here.

Thanks,


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Anpat said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Sounds as a possibility, but what if you receive a Vic SS invitation based on your EOI, and your CO rejects our case for falling short of expierience criiteria...since we are not clear if they will take ACS or Actual expierience....are we nor risking the Visa fee or being labled as defaulter?



Visa and state sponsorship are entirely different things. State doesn't say that you need to have 5 years exp as per ACS evaluation. And we don't need to say anything, it is there loud and clear in ACS assessment. 

My point is experience deduction is used by state to award points and since we are not talking about points, state doesn't care about it. My agent confirmed this.


----------



## Anpat (Jan 3, 2014)

NirajK said:


> Visa and state sponsorship are entirely different things. State doesn't say that you need to have 5 years exp as per ACS evaluation. And we don't need to say anything, it is there loud and clear in ACS assessment.
> 
> My point is experience deduction is used by state to award points and since we are not talking about points, state doesn't care about it. My agent confirmed this.


Hi Niraj,
And my agent is in complete denial mode...he says that I am not eligible for Vic SS as ACS has approved only one year of Exp....I am confused now...


----------



## irrara (Dec 2, 2013)

Anpat said:


> Hi Niraj,
> And my agent is in complete denial mode...he says that I am not eligible for Vic SS as ACS has approved only one year of Exp....I am confused now...


As I understand VIC requires "minimum work experience", but they do not use the word "skilled", so they should not deduct years as ACS


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Anpat said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Sounds as a possibility, but what if you receive a Vic SS invitation based on your EOI, and your CO rejects our case for falling short of expierience criiteria...since we are not clear if they will take ACS or Actual expierience....are we nor risking the Visa fee or being labled as defaulter?


VIC ss will send you invitation only after examining your experience.


----------



## Anpat (Jan 3, 2014)

irrara said:


> As I understand VIC requires "minimum work experience", but they do not use the word "skilled", so they should not deduct years as ACS


Is there any way we can have a clarification on this minimum work expirience which we can claim?
Anyone who has received Vic SS Visa and is aware of this criteria...please help...


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

Anpat said:


> Is there any way we can have a clarification on this minimum work expirience which we can claim?
> Anyone who has received Vic SS Visa and is aware of this criteria...please help...


They have mentioned the minimum experience here

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## Anpat (Jan 3, 2014)

karnavidyut said:


> They have mentioned the minimum experience here
> 
> State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


Thank you for the thread.
I have gone through it and as per my job code (261313), Vic SS requires 3 years of Work Exp.
But unfortunately it does not throw light on whether this 3 years is actual work experience or ACS approved work exp.
I my case although I have actual 7 yrs of IT relevant exp, ACS has deducted 6 years and considered only 1 year for Visa application. I have no problem in them deducting 6 years, as I still make up to 60 points without experience points.

But will this affect my Vic SS and do I fit into their criteria of minimum 3 years Work Exp is still not clear.

Any advice is welcomed.
Thanks


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Anpat said:


> Thank you for the thread.
> I have gone through it and as per my job code (261313), Vic SS requires 3 years of Work Exp.
> But unfortunately it does not throw light on whether this 3 years is actual work experience or ACS approved work exp.
> I my case although I have actual 7 yrs of IT relevant exp, ACS has deducted 6 years and considered only 1 year for Visa application. I have no problem in them deducting 6 years, as I still make up to 60 points without experience points.
> ...


Vic considers your whole experience. 

ACS exp is used to calculate how much points you can claim for experience. If you have 60 point without points from exp, then you are good to go. One more thing, you will require 7+ in all Bands of IELTS for Vic SS.


----------



## Anpat (Jan 3, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Vic considers your whole experience.
> 
> ACS exp is used to calculate how much points you can claim for experience. If you have 60 point without points from exp, then you are good to go. One more thing, you will require 7+ in all Bands of IELTS for Vic SS.


Thanks Ratnesh
Yes I have 7+ in all bands of IELTS


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Anpat said:


> Hi Niraj,
> And my agent is in complete denial mode...he says that I am not eligible for Vic SS as ACS has approved only one year of Exp....I am confused now...


Apply to Vic and let them reject. Only downside is you won't be able to apply for next 6 months that will anyways be the case.

My EOI shows 60 points, provided i have state sponsorship. It is very subjective for states to sponsor or not. DIBP will not question states why you have sponsored a candidate. 

Finally, I have taken that leap of faith. If you want to be absolutely sure, wait till my result comes.


----------



## Anpat (Jan 3, 2014)

NirajK said:


> Apply to Vic and let them reject. Only downside is you won't be able to apply for next 6 months that will anyways be the case.
> 
> My EOI shows 60 points, provided i have state sponsorship. It is very subjective for states to sponsor or not. DIBP will not question states why you have sponsored a candidate.
> 
> Finally, I have taken that leap of faith. If you want to be absolutely sure, wait till my result comes.


Thanks Niraj I am willing to consider this downside...let me discuss this with my agent


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi,

I've applied for victoria state sponsorship on 10th Dec 2013 under software tester 261314 with 60 points including nomination. By when can I expect the outcome & what are my chances of getting state nomination.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied for victoria state sponsorship on 10th Dec 2013 under software tester 261314 with 60 points including nomination. By when can I expect the outcome & what are my chances of getting state nomination.


12 weeks is max processing time from final acknowledgement date, but many ppl got their results in 3 weeks time.

Got your final acknowledgement mail?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Raj,

I got my acknowledgement mail on 11th Dec


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

*Hi*

The way Vic sponsorship works is as follows - Assuming you satisfy the minimum requirements specified by Victoria, your profile/CV is sent to job consultants and if they say that you have a high chance to get a job, state nominates you. Therefore, the process is very subjective, depends on profile/CV and you can't tell why a person got rejection.

Hope this helps!

Source- My agent.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

THANKS i WAS NOT AWARE ABOUT THIS.

whO'S YOUR CONSULTANT CAN YOU SHARE HIS DETAILS


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Anpat said:


> Thanks Niraj I am willing to consider this downside...let me discuss this with my agent


Hi Anpat,

The below quotes will answer your question. VIC is considering total experience only.. Not ACS calculated experience.



nadh1981 said:


> Hi Raj, I am SAP Portal consultant. I applied for in November and got a +ve response in just more than a week period.



"


nadh1981 said:


> I have 7+ years of experience and ACS deducted 6 years.  Could not claim points on my experience.


"


----------



## amnaap (Jan 8, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Hi Anpat,
> 
> The below quotes will answer your question. VIC is considering total experience only.. Not ACS calculated experience.
> 
> ...


How many years of experience do you have raj?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

amnaap said:


> How many years of experience do you have raj?


Totally 5.

ACS deducted 4. Left out 1 yr skilled experience in ACS assessment.


----------



## amnaap (Jan 8, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Totally 5.
> 
> ACS deducted 4. Left out 1 yr skilled experience in ACS assessment.


Thanks. What is the current trend for Victoria sponsorship? I have not seen any grants recently?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

amnaap said:


> Thanks. What is the current trend for Victoria sponsorship? I have not seen any grants recently?


Please check previous pages. Few ppl applied on November got their approvals in a week time. ex: Ratnesh, Sai2Aus,Nadh etc.,


----------



## amnaap (Jan 8, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Please check previous pages. Few ppl applied on November got their approvals in a week time. ex: Ratnesh, Sai2Aus,Nadh etc.,


Thats great.Keep us updated on your progress. Thanks


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

Anpat said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Are you very sure that Vic State does not look at ACS expierience?
> In my case, I have 7 years of expierience, but ACS has deducted 6 years since I am working as a software professional and I am a B.E mechanical graduate.
> ...


I talked to the VIC migration folks yesterday and they confirmed that they look at your CV and calculate experience using their own methodology.

I had claimed too many points in my EOI because I didn't understand the "subtracting years of experience" method. ACS did not consider my degree in Computer Engineering closely related to ICT Project Management and subtracted 4 years. I do not understand what degree WOULD be closely related to that occupation as a Bachelor's in Project Management doesn't exist. So I only have 1 year of skilled experience (5 total) and 70 pts.

ACS said that they have to follow the guidelines put out by the dept of immigration, and that the degree has to have 65% of the content matching what the dept. of immigration lists here: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf


----------



## Anpat (Jan 3, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Hi Anpat,
> 
> The below quotes will answer your question. VIC is considering total experience only.. Not ACS calculated experience.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Raj for this confirmation


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

mujyaki said:


> I talked to the VIC migration folks yesterday and they confirmed that they look at your CV and calculate experience using their own methodology.
> 
> I had claimed too many points in my EOI because I didn't understand the "subtracting years of experience" method. ACS did not consider my degree in Computer Engineering closely related to ICT Project Management and subtracted 4 years. I do not understand what degree WOULD be closely related to that occupation as a Bachelor's in Project Management doesn't exist. So I only have 1 year of skilled experience (5 total) and 70 pts.
> 
> ACS said that they have to follow the guidelines put out by the dept of immigration, and that the degree has to have 65% of the content matching what the dept. of immigration lists here: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf



I think if someone did an MBA with some sort of specialization in IT they would in my opinion be very closely related Project Management occupation code. And I believe thats what ACS would also classify it as....Just answering the second part of your comment...
I know it must be quite frustrating for you since the result wasnt as you expected it to be....


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

karnavidyut said:


> I think if someone did an MBA with some sort of specialization in IT they would in my opinion be very closely related Project Management occupation code. And I believe thats what ACS would also classify it as....Just answering the second part of your comment...
> I know it must be quite frustrating for you since the result wasnt as you expected it to be....


There are certainly masters degrees in project management- so your point is valid. I had read this document as saying they were only considering your bachelors when calculating how much experience to subtract, but I do see it says bachelors or higher with an ICT major.

I'm not overly frustrated- I still have 70 points- I just have to hope VIC considers my 5 years of PM experience to be enough. I'm hoping my PMP (Project Management Professional) certification is worth something.


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

mujyaki said:


> There are certainly masters degrees in project management- so your point is valid. I had read this document as saying they were only considering your bachelors when calculating how much experience to subtract, but I do see it says bachelors or higher with an ICT major.
> 
> I'm not overly frustrated- I still have 70 points- I just have to hope VIC considers my 5 years of PM experience to be enough. I'm hoping my PMP (Project Management Professional) certification is worth something.


Its nice to know you have enough points....makes life slightly easier 
Yes I wouldn't be too bothered either if they took away all my experience if I had the requisite points! 
I'd only be bothered if they reduced the visa fees for higher points  

I'm quite certain VIC would give you credit for your experience and PMP....All the best!


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi guys, can anyone help me with commitment letter


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

amit27 said:


> Hi guys, can anyone help me with commitment letter


Some tips -
Try to cover each ques one by one in ques and ans format.
Cover all the major headers like professional opportunities, social arena, economy, weather, in case u r moving with family then cover professional aspects for your spouse, education for ur kid.
Do not copy even a sentence from anywhere. Write in your own words.
You can add references of various sites though.
Put some screenshots of job portals to prove that u will be able to find jobs.

This is what I followed but I am not a successful case as I am still waiting for a response.


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok. Those inputs were really helpful to me. Thanks a lot


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

I received acknowledgement on jan17


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Is Victoria the slowest of all or is it just me!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

kimh said:


> Is Victoria the slowest of all or is it just me!


It depends on case. I know many of my friends got approval from Victoria WITHIN A WEEK  and then the invite too!

If it takes time, it is more likely that you might get positive response, because, in my case, I was rejected on next day itself while my friend who applied for Victoria on same day as me got approval within a week. His skill was of course very rare and my skill is like an ocean  I am into Java programming and sort of .NET, SAP, BI as well. 

Victoria is the only state which has got HIGH rejection rate. 

Be happy that your decision is still pending, rather than being impatient. I can only advice this at this moment :hat:

All the best.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

jre05 said:


> It depends on case. I know many of my friends got approval from Victoria WITHIN A WEEK  and then the invite too!
> 
> If it takes time, it is more likely that you might get positive response, because, in my case, I was rejected on next day itself while my friend who applied for Victoria on same day as me got approval within a week. His skill was of course very rare and my skill is like an ocean  I am into Java programming and sort of .NET, SAP, BI as well.
> 
> ...


Did you meet the minimum requirements ?
Because I have seen some cases where they give rejection after 12 weeks of waiting. How frustrating.
Beginning of December they were so fast and now they are taking their time again...


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

jre05 said:


> It depends on case. I know many of my friends got approval from Victoria WITHIN A WEEK  and then the invite too!
> 
> If it takes time, it is more likely that you might get positive response, because, in my case, I was rejected on next day itself while my friend who applied for Victoria on same day as me got approval within a week. His skill was of course very rare and my skill is like an ocean  I am into Java programming and sort of .NET, SAP, BI as well.
> 
> ...


I know I am not patient but I am a bit surprised at the pace at which Victorian dept is progressing the applications.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi kim and jr
I applied to victoria on 10th dec and recieved rejection mail on 17th jan
I was having 60 points and I am into manual testing. May be my cv was not upto the mark can uou pleasebsharebur cva so yhat I can redesign


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Jr what are skill sets of ur friend who got approval.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Did you meet the minimum requirements ?
> Because I have seen some cases where they give rejection after 12 weeks of waiting. How frustrating.
> Beginning of December they were so fast and now they are taking their time again...


Victoria was closed till Jan 6th. And this also means there must be backlog. I assume once you receive acknowledgement, your evaluation starts.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi kim and jr
> I applied to victoria on 10th dec and recieved rejection mail on 17th jan
> I was having 60 points and I am into manual testing. May be my cv was not upto the mark can uou pleasebsharebur cva so yhat I can redesign


Our's has not been approved yet so I am not sure if my cc will help. I from manual, automation test management.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Fine did u modified ur cv according to victoria job market. And how u wrote commitment letter. U copied some one ir have written on ur own.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Fine did u modified ur cv according to victoria job market. And how u wrote commitment letter. U copied some one ir have written on ur own.


Copying commitment letter will not help dude. Better not do that. Read previous page. I had given some tips on how to write it.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Kim u will get invite as u have 70 points and according to rejection mail there r ppl with more experience.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

My agent have given me some copies i read them and chose best points. Gave links of jobd from various portal. It was 4 page letter.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Is commitment letter necessary for Victoria SS?

I am applying through y-axis, they asked me only the below documents.

1) ACS Assesment
2) IELTS color scanned copy
3) CV in Victoria format
4) Declaration Copy

Please let me know whether commitment letter is mandatory or not? 

I am going to apply tomorrow. Please help me as I am getting some doubt on my agent.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Is commitment letter necessary for Victoria SS?
> 
> ...


Have you been to Aus before ?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

There is requirement of commitment letter. May be y axis will design it for u. Wat is victoria cv format. My agent never gave it to me


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Check Victoria's website. They have published a format.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok can u pls share the link


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Have you been to Aus before ?


I've never visited Aus, does this impact my SS?


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Ok can u pls share the link


Hi, PLease find the link below. Ur CV should contain all the information mentioned in that doc

Chronological Curriculum Vitae - Live in Victoria


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> I've never visited Aus, does this impact my SS?


No it does not. 

I think commitment letter is required for those people who have to Aus in past.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Ya got it


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Have you been to Aus before ?


Hi Ratnesh,

Please help me, what are all the documents required to apply for Victoria SS?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

I gave it.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> 
> Please help me, what are all the documents required to apply for Victoria SS?


1. ACS Result
2. IELTS TRF.
3. Vic Declaration.
3. CV in Vic format.
5. All marksheets.
6. Passport
7. Degree certificate.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. ACS Result
> 2. IELTS TRF.
> 3. Vic Declaration.
> 3. CV in Vic format.
> ...


Ratnesh, Thank you very much


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Anyone got approvals today???


----------



## znayraaujas (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes. Got approval n invite today...

Job: analyst programmer
SS submited : 12 Jan
EOI submitted :12 Jan
Invite recieved : 20 Jan


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

znayraaujas said:


> Yes. Got approval n invite today...
> 
> Job: analyst programmer
> SS submited : 12 Jan
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

znayraaujas said:


> Yes. Got approval n invite today...
> 
> Job: analyst programmer
> SS submited : 12 Jan
> ...



Great news and nice way to start the week 

When did u received your acknowledgement?


----------



## GurgaonCouple (Jul 13, 2013)

i applied for Vic state sponsorship and got acknowledgement on 13/12. Still waiting for approval.
anyone else this time for ict project manager?


----------



## znayraaujas (Jul 2, 2013)

Thnk u raj n ratnesh...

I dint get any acknowledgment as such. 

Since i am currently living n working in victoria i got a query regarding my current addres on friday, i replied on friday itself... And today morning i got approval and invite...


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

znayraaujas said:


> Thnk u raj n ratnesh...
> 
> I dint get any acknowledgment as such.
> 
> Since i am currently living n working in victoria i got a query regarding my current addres on friday, i replied on friday itself... And today morning i got approval and invite...


Congrats, that was really fast...


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

GurgaonCouple said:


> i applied for Vic state sponsorship and got acknowledgement on 13/12. Still waiting for approval.
> anyone else this time for ict project manager?


Yes- I submitted my SS/EOI on 10/12/13 for ICT PM. However I made a mistake in my original points- I had counted the four years ACS subtracted as relevant experience on my EOI. I made the correction and contacted VIC - I got the reply today saying my file was updated. 

Just updated my sig with info.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

znayraaujas said:


> Yes. Got approval n invite today...
> 
> Job: analyst programmer
> SS submited : 12 Jan
> ...


Congrats! Good luck for visa lodge...


----------



## rawick (Dec 23, 2013)

znayraaujas said:


> Yes. Got approval n invite today...
> 
> Job: analyst programmer
> SS submited : 12 Jan
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

For Vic SS, do i have to submit my wife and kid's passport or mine will do ? 

Second thing, Once i do visa lodging and pay the visa fees, and if something goes wrong and CO rejects my visa, do i get a refund of visa fees?

Please reply


----------



## irrara (Dec 2, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Second thing, Once i do visa lodging and pay the visa fees, and if something goes wrong and CO rejects my visa, do i get a refund of visa fees?


Unfortunately, fees are not refundable.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For Vic SS, do i have to submit my wife and kid's passport or mine will do ?
> 
> ...


For Vic SS dependents passport copies are not required.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

irrara said:


> Unfortunately, fees are not refundable.


Is the chances are more for a rejection after we pay the full amount for visa ??


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Is the chances are more for a rejection after we pay the full amount for visa ??


Anish, For vic ss you dont have to pay any fees. its free. 

Once you have the approval from Vic, and EOI from DIBP you can lodge the application and pay the fees in total for the whole family. 

There are no many rejections with DIBP but if you have claimed more points or provided false docs/information etc application will be rejected.

With Vic rejection rates are higher and we cannot judge on what basis Vic approves or rejects. But make sure your CV submitted to Vic is in detail and strong.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Anish, For vic ss you dont have to pay any fees. its free.
> 
> Once you have the approval from Vic, and EOI from DIBP you can lodge the application and pay the fees in total for the whole family.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sai.

When should I submit my CV ? at the time of SS request or visa lodging time ?

To whom should I pay the visa fees, to DIBP or Vic ?? 

Once Vic invite me, still the chance is there for the rejection from VIC side?


----------



## irrara (Dec 2, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> When should I submit my CV ? at the time of SS request or visa lodging time ?
> 
> To whom should I pay the visa fees, to DIBP or Vic ??
> 
> Once Vic invite me, still the chance is there for the rejection from VIC side?


You should submit CV when creating an application using vic gov site.
You will pay fees when lodging visa application to DIBP, but that will be only after you get the invitation from them.
If VIC invites you, than you can get reject only from DIBP (Vic does not answer for the immigration process), and reject is possible only if you can not confirm the points which you have showen before or if you have problems with medical clearance. The possibility of getting a reject is rather low


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

irrara said:


> You should submit CV when creating an application using vic gov site.
> You will pay fees when lodging visa application to DIBP, but that will be only after you get the invitation from them.
> If VIC invites you, than you can get reject only from DIBP (Vic does not answer for the immigration process), and reject is possible only if you can not confirm the points which you have showen before or if you have problems with medical clearance. The possibility of getting a reject is rather low


Thank you..thanks for the quick reply..


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

ShALL I APPLY FOR ACT SS. I've been rejected in victoria. In ACT occupation is limited. shall I try.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> ShALL I APPLY FOR ACT SS. I've been rejected in victoria. In ACT occupation is limited. shall I try.


Yes, you can. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> ShALL I APPLY FOR ACT SS. I've been rejected in victoria. In ACT occupation is limited. shall I try.


But ACT SS is not free. I think they charge 300 AUD.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes ratnesh you are right. Shall i try. Do i stand a chance to get it under limited scope


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Vic SS is the only available option for me now. ACT Occupation is limited and Tasmania demands a job offer. 

Feeling restless...


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Any approvals today?


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Any approvals today?


Hi Raj did you send commitment letter to Victoria?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> Hi Raj did you send commitment letter to Victoria?



Yes I did. 

Have you been to australia already or any of your relatives living at australia?


----------



## praDe (Sep 9, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Please read the date as 13.01.2014..
> 
> Apologies for Typo error.


What is the final acknowledgment means?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

praDe said:


> What is the final acknowledgment means?


On 13th Jan, VIC acknowledged and gave me a reference number. That is the initial acknowledgement.

For those who have been to australia already or ppl who have relatives in australia will be asked for a commitment letter and professional prospects. Once they are submitted to them, they will send another mail stating that all docs have been received and application will be processed within 12 Weeks. That is the final acknowledgement. I got that on 16th Jan


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> Have you been to australia already or any of your relatives living at australia?



I have not been to Australia before..neither do I know anyone in there.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> I have not been to Australia before..neither do I know anyone in there.


Ok. Since you asked about commitment letter, I thought you have been there or you know someone there.


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Ok. Since you asked about commitment letter, I thought you have been there or you know someone there.


I have read on the forums about commitment letter Raj.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Same question again. Any responses from VIC today?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Same question again. Any responses from VIC today?


Nope...no update from my side.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Same question again. Any responses from VIC today?


Nothing neither here on my side but it hasn't been 12 weeks yet.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes. But few ppl got it in 2 weeks itself.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Yes. But few ppl got it in 2 weeks itself.


Yes some got lucky but i don't think it will be my case. People that got fast responses (rejections or approval) seem to have a golden occupation which is not my case...
I have been waiting for more than a month now.
I am keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Yes some got lucky but i don't think it will be my case. People that got fast responses (rejections or approval) seem to have a golden occupation which is not my case...
> I have been waiting for more than a month now.
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for you


What is your occuaption code?

261314?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> What is your occuaption code?
> 
> 261314?


262112 ICT Security Specialist


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Yes. But few ppl got it in 2 weeks itself.


I am expecting your result by the end of this week Raj based on your timelines


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> I am expecting your result by the end of this week Raj based on your timelines


Expecting that :fingerscrossed:

We have few other people in this thread who are expecting approvals from VIC.

It will be better if we have a tracker for this. Sounds good?


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Expecting that :fingerscrossed:
> 
> We have few other people in this thread who are expecting approvals from VIC.
> 
> It will be better if we have a tracker for this. Sounds good?


Fantastic!


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

--

*Name*| *Code * | *Applied on* | *Acknowledgement* | *Results*

Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> --
> 
> *Name*| *Code * | *Applied on* | *Acknowledgement* | *Results*
> 
> Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting


How to add mine to this?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> How to add mine to this?


Copy paste and edit


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results

Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> --
> 
> Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results
> 
> Rajbabu | 261313 | . 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting


Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

*Tracker*

*Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*

Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

*Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*

Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

bemark said:


> Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results
> 
> Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
> Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
> ...


I think this list should be sorted based on one of the dates.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorted based on Applied date...


*Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*

Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*

Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results
> 
> Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
> Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
> ...


Why two ack dates?


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | waiting


Me86 said:


> *Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*
> 
> 
> Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
> ...


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

kimh said:


> Why two ack dates?


09.12.2013 is my initial ack date. I updated my file and got the update acknowledgement on the 16th


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Up-to-date list*

*Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*

Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

*Name | Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*

Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Waiting
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting

though i feel a google spreadsheet would be much better, can anyone please make that. (i would have but its banned in my office.)


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Waiting
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

*Updated List*

*Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | - | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Waiting
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting


----------



## rawick (Dec 23, 2013)

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | - | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Waiting
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Waiting
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

*Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | - | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Waiting
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Waiting
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Updated list*

*Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | - | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Waiting
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Waiting
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | waiting
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Waiting
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Waiting
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | waiting
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

based on these dates, I think there will be some responses tomorrow morning.

Lets c


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> based on these dates, I think there will be some responses tomorrow morning.
> 
> Lets c


:fingers crossed:


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

how come i didn't see any '263111' who applied for Vic SS in this thread or any other thread, any wheres what worries me is that i haven't came across a successful case. or my search wasn't thorough?


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

results anyone??????


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

thearc said:


> results anyone??????


Nothing for me yet..


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

thearc said:


> results anyone??????


Nothing


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

kimh said:


> Nothing


No invites post vacation


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

well i guess we ll have to wait till the next round of invites i.e. 27 jan (coz tomorrow is the last working for this round atleast)
I do hope the wait is worth :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

thearc said:


> well i guess we ll have to wait till the next round of invites i.e. 27 jan (coz tomorrow is the last working for this round atleast)
> I do hope the wait is worth :fingerscrossed:


I don't think it is related to EOI invitation rounds.

I cant see any relation with the previous invitation dates and VIC SS approval dates.

SkillSelect – SkillSelect


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Right


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> I don't think it is related to EOI invitation rounds.
> 
> I cant see any relation with the previous invitation dates and VIC SS approval dates.
> 
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect


you are right they are not linked. However, the SS Grant is dependent on Occupational Ceiling (as was mentioned on Victoria Site). For my profession its already 56 seats left, so lesser the remaining no. be, lesser would be the chance of getting an invite. (that's my thought)


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

thearc said:


> you are right they are not linked. However, the SS Grant is dependent on Occupational Ceiling (as was mentioned on Victoria Site). For my profession its already 56 seats left, so lesser the remaining no. be, lesser would be the chance of getting an invite. (that's my thought)


You are right. I am in the same boat. (261111). Out of 56 seats left, 28 will be for 189 and 28 will be 190. Let us hope.

This year has been pretty bad for BA profile. I don't believe anybody with 60 points has been invited to apply. (189)


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello,

I have also applied in ACS for 261314 - Software Tester code.. Still my application is in Stage 1. And seems like now VIC SS for 261314 is in trouble for occupation ceiling.. So when I will get the ACS result, should I wait for the next year qouta to apply for VIC SS and EOI? Because I have currently 3.5 years of experience in Testing in same organisation so I am worried if VIC will reject my application!!

Any suggestions??


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Apekshap said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have also applied in ACS for 261314 - Software Tester code.. Still my application is in Stage 1. And seems like now VIC SS for 261314 is in trouble for occupation ceiling.. So when I will get the ACS result, should I wait for the next year qouta to apply for VIC SS and EOI? Because I have currently 3.5 years of experience in Testing in same organisation so I am worried if VIC will reject my application!!
> 
> Any suggestions??


ACS will take 3 months for assessment. For VIC SS, you need to have 7 in IELTS also.

I would suggest you to wait till July 2014 and apply for next year quota. 

I saw few rejections for 261314 recently. I believe that is for low experience.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> ACS will take 3 months for assessment. For VIC SS, you need to have 7 in IELTS also.
> 
> I would suggest you to wait till July 2014 and apply for next year quota.
> 
> I saw few rejections for 261314 recently. I believe that is for low experience.


How can we find out how many seats left for a particular job code, I even applied for 261314.. is 261314 already touched the ceiling or going to touch ??

if it touch after I get an invitation from VIC, can i apply for visa or should i have to wait for the job code to open up next year.

Thanks,
Anish


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> How can we find out how many seats left for a particular job code, I even applied for 261314.. is 261314 already touched the ceiling or going to touch ??
> 
> if it touch after I get an invitation from VIC, can i apply for visa or should i have to wait for the job code to open up next year.
> 
> ...


Hi Anish,

If you got an invite, you dont need to wait for next cycle.

btw, when did you applied?

Please update the tracker.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Hi Anish,
> 
> If you got an invite, you dont need to wait for next cycle.
> 
> ...


No. I didnt apply...just cleared my doubts...I am in the process of ACS...how can we know abt the ceiling ?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> No. I didnt apply...just cleared my doubts...I am in the process of ACS...how can we know abt the ceiling ?


you can check the ceiling of occupation group and for particular occupation code.

SkillSelect – SkillSelect


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> you can check the ceiling of occupation group and for particular occupation code.
> 
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect


but there, i can see only 26 are filled. is it something to worry abt the occupation ceiling?

2632	ICT Support and Test Engineers	300	26


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> but there, i can see only 26 are filled. is it something to worry abt the occupation ceiling?
> 
> 2632	ICT Support and Test Engineers	300	26


Your occupation group is 2613 not 2632 I believe.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Your occupation group is 2613 not 2632 I believe.


that is for developers and programmers..rite...not for testers i think....


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Did anyone asked for Detailed CV after applying for VIC SS?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> that is for developers and programmers..rite...not for testers i think....


First 4 letters of your occupation code is your occupation group.

[2613]14


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Did anyone asked for Detailed CV after applying for VIC SS?


When did you applied?

what is ur group? I think some ppl have been asked to submit detailed CV in this group.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> When did you applied?
> 
> what is ur group? I think some ppl have been asked to submit detailed CV in this group.


I applied yesterday and today I got a mail. Can you please help what details I need to keep in my CV?


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> When did you applied?
> 
> what is ur group? I think some ppl have been asked to submit detailed CV in this group.


mine is business analyst


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> I applied yesterday and today I got a mail. Can you please help what details I need to keep in my CV?


Please check the ChronologicalCV format provided by VIC.

What is your occupation code?


----------



## sagarsa (Apr 2, 2013)

I think 2613 group has already reached saturation level....almost 3330 filled out of 4000. Still 5 more months to go for new quota...hope all gets better after that.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

sagarsa said:


> I think 2613 group has already reached saturation level....almost 3330 filled out of 4000. Still 5 more months to go for new quota...hope all gets better after that.


It is 4800. Still 1470 are left out.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> It is 4800. Still 1470 are left out.


In this 1470, 735 (50%) invitations are for state nominations.

ACT Limited Sponsoring (Only for Applicants with job offer)
VIC Open
NSW Closed
TAS Limited Sponsoring (Only for Applicants with job offer)
WA Not sponsoring for 2613
SA Limited Sponsoring (mostly for Onshore Applicants)
NT Limited Sponsoring (Only for Applicants with job offer)

Still there is a good chance for 2613 Occupation Group. Since, VIC & ACT only are sponsoring for 261314, there will be a tough competition between applicants.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I was asked to submit detailed CV. I have a gap of more than one year between my education and 1st job. my B.Tech completed on May, 2005 and I joined in my first company on Aug, 2006.

Could you please tell me whether I need to mention this in my CV or not. if yes, please tell how to mention.


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Australia is on holiday on 27th. So immigration department would be on a holiday too? Any idea people 
http://m.business.vic.gov.au/mobile...torian-public-holidays-and-shop-trading-hours


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I was asked to submit detailed CV. I have a gap of more than one year between my education and 1st job. my B.Tech completed on May, 2005 and I joined in my first company on Aug, 2006.
> 
> Could you please tell me whether I need to mention this in my CV or not. if yes, please tell how to mention.


show your degree timelines as June/July-2001 to May-2005
then show your work ex timelines mentioning start date as Aug-2006.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

thearc said:


> show your degree timelines as June/July-2001 to May-2005
> then show your work ex timelines mentioning start date as Aug-2006.


Thank you very much for your suggestions.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

No invites today?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

kimh said:


> No invites today?


Nothing for me. I think today is a holiday there.


----------



## irrara (Dec 2, 2013)

Got nomination today  Applied on the 12th of December

however, yesterday I got invite for my 189 visa, so it is too late now to go for 190 visa


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

Rejection came for me- good luck to everyone else- the dream dies for me for now.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

irrara said:


> Got nomination today  Applied on the 12th of December
> 
> however, yesterday I got invite for my 189 visa, so it is too late now to go for 190 visa





mujyaki said:


> Rejection came for me- good luck to everyone else- the dream dies for me for now.


What were your occupation codes?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Me86, thearc, Rawick..

Got any response today?


----------



## irrara (Dec 2, 2013)

kimh said:


> what were your occupation codes?


261312


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

irrara said:


> 261312


Hi Irara,

congrats!

How much experience you have in 261312?


----------



## rawick (Dec 23, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Me86, thearc, Rawick..
> 
> Got any response today?


Hmm. Got rejection today.  All the best to rest of the 261314 folks.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

rawick said:


> Hmm. Got rejection today.  All the best to rest of the 261314 folks.




Sorry Dude. Tough luck...


----------



## irrara (Dec 2, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Hi Irara,
> 
> congrats!
> 
> How much experience you have in 261312?


Thanks 

My overall experience is 7.5 years, ACS deducted 3 years and few months (all experience during my degree).


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

irrara said:


> Thanks
> 
> My overall experience is 7.5 years, ACS deducted 3 years and few months (all experience during my degree).


Congrats irrara 
Really sorry to hear about the rejections though. I am also from 261314 category.


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

no response for me yet.


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Got Rejection Mail Today. (ICT Business Analyst)


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

thearc said:


> Got Rejection Mail Today. (ICT Business Analyst)


Sorry to hear that


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

thearc said:


> Got Rejection Mail Today. (ICT Business Analyst)


Sorry to hear that. What is your profile? When did you apply?

I have also applied for BA.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Too many rejections today 

I'm scared now...


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Me86, thearc, Rawick..
> 
> Got any response today?


Nothing on my side yet...


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

irrara said:


> Got nomination today  Applied on the 12th of December
> 
> however, yesterday I got invite for my 189 visa, so it is too late now to go for 190 visa


Congrats irrara. All the best for the rest of the process.


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

NirajK said:


> Sorry to hear that. What is your profile? When did you apply?
> 
> I have also applied for BA.


Applied on 10th December. I have around 6 years of experience (ACS acknowledged 4 out of that deducting 2 years).


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok, just got nomination and invitation to apply


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Ok, just got nomination and invitation to apply


Congrats. So late in the day 

Profile please.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

NirajK said:


> Congrats. So late in the day
> 
> Profile please.


Congratulations  finally your wait paid off.


----------



## FrederickP (Jul 1, 2013)

Normally how long it takes from the day applied for Victoria SS to response whether invite or reject?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Ok, just got nomination and invitation to apply


Congrats Me86 

What is your experience/technology and total EOI points?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Congrats Me86
> 
> What is your experience/technology and total EOI points?


Thank you 
My occupation code is 262112 (ICT Security Specialist).
I have a little bit more than 3 years experience to which ACS deducted 2 years.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Congrats Me86 and NirajK .. so one more step closer to visa.. one of the toughest hurdle cleared for you..


----------



## irrara (Dec 2, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Ok, just got nomination and invitation to apply


Cool!
Good luck to you too


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congrats Me86 and NirajK .. so one more step closer to visa.. one of the toughest hurdle cleared for you..


I haven't got nomination yet. I was just congratulating him.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

*Updated List*

*Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results
*
rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | waiting
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results
> 
> rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
> Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
> ...


These rejections are making the waiting period tougher. Whew...


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

kimh said:


> These rejections are making the waiting period tougher. Whew...


you can say that again.......i'm soo stressed.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

When can we expect our results guys... any projection?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> When can we expect our results guys... any projection?


Raj,

It's too unpredictable. . Though it looks the team has picked some pace.


----------



## rawick (Dec 23, 2013)

After the rejection from Victoria for state sponsorship, what will be my options with respect to migrating to Australia? Any advice from seniors?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

rawick said:


> After the rejection from Victoria for state sponsorship, what will be my options with respect to migrating to Australia? Any advice from seniors?


Wait till June and apply for other states like NSW, QLD.

Or Improve your IELTS score and look for 189 visa.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Wait till June and apply for other states like NSW, QLD.
> 
> Or Improve your IELTS score and look for 189 visa.


Or work to make your profile compelling to australian employers and see if they can sponsor from you here. Stretch goal, but this will benefit in long term. Guaranteed!


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

kimh said:


> Raj,
> 
> It's too unpredictable. . Though it looks the team has picked some pace.


VIC has only completed the applications submitted till 12.12.13.

I think we can't expect our results by this week. May be next Monday or Wednesday.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> VIC has only completed the applications submitted till 12.12.13.
> 
> I think we can't expect our results by this week. May be next Monday or Wednesday.


That's an assumption because we don't have anyone on our list between 12 and 27.  they might be processed beyond 12 Dec. True that we might have to wait for another week or two.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi All,

Did anyone submit for 261313 recently for VIC SS?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did anyone submit for 261313 recently for VIC SS?


I did that on 30th Dec.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> I did that on 30th Dec.


Hi Raj,

what is your skillset and when did you recieve your first ack?


----------



## rawick (Dec 23, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Wait till June and apply for other states like NSW, QLD.
> 
> Or Improve your IELTS score and look for 189 visa.


I think 261314 is not in the occupation list of 189 Visa. So, 189 is out of question. But applying for 190 with 70 points is not a bad idea. 

Regarding making my profile appealing, I have around 7 years of work experience and have a very good expertise in a latest specialized technology, which is very hot in the market. It was like I almost got a job in a services company in Melbourne, provided I have a PR. The only downside to my profile is that I am not graduated in computer science (That is why I am with just 60 points). I can't change it now anyway.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

rawick said:


> I think 261314 is not in the occupation list of 189 Visa. So, 189 is out of question. But applying for 190 with 70 points is not a bad idea.
> 
> Regarding making my profile appealing, I have around 7 years of work experience and have a very good expertise in a latest specialized technology, which is very hot in the market. It was like I almost got a job in a services company in Melbourne, provided I have a PR. The only downside to my profile is that I am not graduated in computer science (That is why I am with just 60 points). I can't change it now anyway.


Why don't you apply for ACS again and change your occupation code?


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

rawick said:


> I think 261314 is not in the occupation list of 189 Visa. So, 189 is out of question. But applying for 190 with 70 points is not a bad idea.
> 
> Regarding making my profile appealing, I have around 7 years of work experience and have a very good expertise in a latest specialized technology, which is very hot in the market. It was like I almost got a job in a services company in Melbourne, provided I have a PR. The only downside to my profile is that I am not graduated in computer science (That is why I am with just 60 points). I can't change it now anyway.


which is your skillset?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> what is your skillset and when did you recieve your first ack?


4 Years 9 Months experience in SAP Security. 7 months australian experience (at Queensland).

BE in Electrical and Electronics Engineering

ACS deducted 4 yrs and left out with 9 months skilled experience.

for dates, plz check my signature


----------



## rawick (Dec 23, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> which is your skillset?


PRPC or Pega. It is a BPM (Business Process Management) tool.

It is along with manual testing and test automation using Selenium.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

rawick said:


> PRPC or Pega. It is a BPM (Business Process Management) tool.


ohh....I am into Salesforce...


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> ohh....I am into Salesforce...


Sudheerreddy,

Have you applied?


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Sudheerreddy,
> 
> Have you applied?


I applied recently ..just 1 week back..through y-axis


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> I applied recently ..just 1 week back..through y-axis


can you please update the tracker with dates?

What is ur skill set?


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> can you please update the tracker with dates?
> 
> What is ur skill set?


I haven't got even intial ack also..thats y i haven't updated the tracker...

I am into Salesforce, Apex, Force.com and VisualForce

How abt u?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> I haven't got even intial ack also..thats y i haven't updated the tracker...
> 
> I am into Salesforce, Apex, Force.com and VisualForce
> 
> How abt u?


Replied already 

What is ur occ. code and experience?


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

kimh said:


> That's an assumption because we don't have anyone on our list between 12 and 27.  they might be processed beyond 12 Dec. True that we might have to wait for another week or two.


I had applied on 23rd December 

Got initial ack on 13th Jan and now waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Replied already
> 
> What is ur occ. code and experience?


261313 - S/W Engineer and I have around 7 years, ACS deducted 2 yrs...


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Replied already
> 
> What is ur occ. code and experience?


Did see ur signature...

Wat is final ack? And how many more acks we should be expecting??


----------



## rj16 (Jun 5, 2013)

dear forum users - 

does anyone know if victoria provides state sponsporship for system administrator (code is 262113).? 
I have been doing some reading and what I found is that it doesn't.
So wanted to know if anyone here on the forum has confirmed details about this.

If someone knows Pls let me know which states provide sponsporship for system admin job profile.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Jan2Oz said:


> Did see ur signature...
> 
> Wat is final ack? And how many more acks we should be expecting??


After initial acknowledgement, ppl who have been to Australia already and who have relatives in other states of australia need to submit a commitment letter.

Once they received all the req docs, they will send a final ack that the process may take 12 weeks.


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

rj16 said:


> dear forum users -
> 
> does anyone know if victoria provides state sponsporship for system administrator (code is 262113).?
> I have been doing some reading and what I found is that it doesn't.
> ...


Hi rj,

Here is the link to state plans;

State Migration Plans

You need to search to find it out 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> *Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results
> *
> rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
> Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
> ...


Great Work Raj.. I think yours is the first list for Vic SS.. 

All the best for everyone who are awaiting the approval.. 

As far as i have read ,heard, analyzed you get approval from Vic if you have the following other than whats mentioned in the Vic site.

1.More no of experience
2.Company which you currently work should be branded
3.Mentioned Vic as preferred state in EOI
4.Friends or relatives in Vic
5.Strong CV with all projects explained in detail. 

This is just my understanding about how Vic approves.. It need not be applicable to everyone.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Great Work Raj.. I think yours is the first list for Vic SS..
> 
> All the best for everyone who are awaiting the approval..
> 
> ...


Agree with Sai on this . .Strong CV and reputed employer is must.


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

Me86 said:


> Ok, just got nomination and invitation to apply


congratsss dude


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

delvy said:


> congratsss dude


Thank u


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Congrats Me86
> 
> What is your experience/technology and total EOI points?


I had 60 points including SS


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Anyone got results today?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi my agent is saying I shud apply for Sa in july as it is easy to get there in comparison to victoria. I will have 60 points without SS in june. Shall I try for victoria again or shud I go for SA first.
> 
> I can apply for SA on 1st july and 18th July for victoria


Hi Singh,

Yes July would be the right time to apply again as fresh list will be out from DIBP and other states. Im not sure SA would be open in July. But Vic and ACt would be open for testers. But do check all states. Meanwhile you can do some certifications to make your resume strong.. 

Best of luck..


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Anyone got results today?


Do you think there is some monthly cut off for invitations? Maybe no invitations till Feb?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> Do you think there is some monthly cut off for invitations? Maybe no invitations till Feb?


May be. But yesterday we got few responses 

Its a black box.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congrats Me86 and NirajK .. so one more step closer to visa.. one of the toughest hurdle cleared for you..


Thank you Ratnesh


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Any responses today?????


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Any responses today?????


No.


----------



## vindicator135 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I just joined to share my timeline as well for VIC SS, I am also currently waiting.. :fingerscrossed:

Originally Posted by rajfirst View Post
Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Waiting
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | waiting
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting

Cheers!


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

vindicator135 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just joined to share my timeline as well for VIC SS, I am also currently waiting.. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...




Hi vindicator135,

I expect that you will get your result tomorrow morning.

What is your skillset/technology and experience?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> Do you think there is some monthly cut off for invitations? Maybe no invitations till Feb?


I have the feeling that they had a big meeting with the industry panel this week and that is why there were a ot of responses.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Me86 said:


> I have the feeling that they had a big meeting with the industry panel this week and that is why there were a ot of responses.


Only 3 responses so far in this week.. Not much


----------



## SemB (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi my dear friends;
Added my name also to the list. 


Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Waiting
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | waiting
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB|261313|17.01.2014|20.01.2014|Waiting


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Only 3 responses so far in this week.. Not much


I think there were more... maybe 5 or 6


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Me86 said:


> I think there were more... maybe 5 or 6


As far as I know only 3.

Me86	262112	09.12.2013	09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc	261111	11.12.2013	27.12.2013 Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick	261314	12.12.2013	13.12.2013 Rejected (28.01.2014)


----------



## SemB (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Me86,

I do have 60 points before applying VIC SS. What is the probability of getting an invitation ?.


SemB


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> As far as I know only 3.
> 
> Me86	262112	09.12.2013	09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 Invited (28.01.2014)
> thearc	261111	11.12.2013	27.12.2013 Rejected (28.01.2014)
> Rawick	261314	12.12.2013	13.12.2013 Rejected (28.01.2014)


There is irrara as well (that asn't on the tracker) and there someone here I think nirman91 that had applied on the 13/12 and got rejected on the 16/12.
I don't have any news of MelboundMaverick I think...


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Me86 said:


> There is irrara as well (that asn't on the tracker) and there someone here I think nirman91 that had applied on the 13/12 and got rejected on the 16/12.
> I don't have any news of MelboundMaverick I think...


Ya. No news from MelboundMaverick. He was waiting for more than 2 months...


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

SemB said:


> Hi Me86,
> 
> I do have 60 points before applying VIC SS. What is the probability of getting an invitation ?.
> 
> ...


I myself had an invitation with 60 points (SS included). Many people have invie with 60 points dont worry about that.


----------



## SemB (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you for replying Me86


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

SemB said:


> Thank you for replying Me86


You're welcome


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> As far as I know only 3.
> 
> Me86	262112	09.12.2013	09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 Invited (28.01.2014)
> thearc	261111	11.12.2013	27.12.2013 Rejected (28.01.2014)
> Rawick	261314	12.12.2013	13.12.2013 Rejected (28.01.2014)


There is also Mujiyaki that applied on the 10/12/2013 that got a response on the 28/01 as well...


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013)
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Waiting
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | waiting
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB|261313|17.01.2014|20.01.2014|Waiting
manu0417|262111|27.01.2014|29.01.2014|Waiting


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

No responses today ?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Me86 said:


> No responses today ?


vindicator135.... waiting for you?


----------



## vindicator135 (Jan 30, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> vindicator135.... waiting for you?


Hey guys, this just came in... I received a positive response for my Vic SS application a couple of hours ago! Thank God! And thanks everyone for sharing the anxiety along the wait..  

To those who might find it helpful, I have 55 points prior to VIC SS. I needed the State Sponsorship to get an invite with 60 points now. 

The SkillSelect invite also came in almost the same time as the email from Vic. Good luck to everyone else waiting for their results.. keep up the faith and patience..


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

vindicator135 said:


> Hey guys, this just came in... I received a positive response for my Vic SS application a couple of hours ago! Thank God! And thanks everyone for sharing the anxiety along the wait..
> 
> To those who might find it helpful, I have 55 points prior to VIC SS. I needed the State Sponsorship to get an invite with 60 points now.
> 
> The SkillSelect invite also came in almost the same time as the email from Vic. Good luck to everyone else waiting for their results.. keep up the faith and patience..


Congrats vindicator135..


I was correct


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Congrats vindicator135..
> 
> I was correct


Congrats


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

vindicator135 said:


> Hey guys, this just came in... I received a positive response for my Vic SS application a couple of hours ago! Thank God! And thanks everyone for sharing the anxiety along the wait..
> 
> To those who might find it helpful, I have 55 points prior to VIC SS. I needed the State Sponsorship to get an invite with 60 points now.
> 
> The SkillSelect invite also came in almost the same time as the email from Vic. Good luck to everyone else waiting for their results.. keep up the faith and patience..


thats good, congrats vindicator


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

vindicator135 said:


> Hey guys, this just came in... I received a positive response for my Vic SS application a couple of hours ago! Thank God! And thanks everyone for sharing the anxiety along the wait..
> 
> To those who might find it helpful, I have 55 points prior to VIC SS. I needed the State Sponsorship to get an invite with 60 points now.
> 
> The SkillSelect invite also came in almost the same time as the email from Vic. Good luck to everyone else waiting for their results.. keep up the faith and patience..


Congrats! That's great news


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

If the applications are processed at this pace, Kimh and Bemark can expect their results on 05.02.2014 and I can expect mine by 06.01.2014.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

Me86 said:


> No responses today ?


Rejected mine...


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Jan2Oz said:


> Rejected mine...


Sorry to hear Jan2Oz...

July is not very far. You can apply for other states in just 4 months.

If my application got rejected, that is my plan.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Jan2Oz said:


> Rejected mine...


Sorry to hear that. What is your occupation code and timeline?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> If the applications are processed at this pace, Kimh and Bemark can expect their results on 05.02.2014 and I can expect mine by 06.01.2014.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Hmmm....wait is on.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

kimh said:


> Sorry to hear that. What is your occupation code and timeline?


He is Software Tester. Mistake in his Signature...


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> He is Software Tester. Mistake in his Signature...


Oh...another tester rejected. I am losing sleep now.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

kimh said:


> Oh...another tester rejected. I am losing sleep now.


Kimh,

Jan2Oz applied on 23rd Dec (ack 13th Jan) and he got his result today.

May be u can expect your result by Monday.


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

*VIc SS*

I have got 65 points including SS. What are the chances? I have got ack on Jan 23. When can I expect some results? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

itsme1980 said:


> I have got 65 points including SS. What are the chances? I have got ack on Jan 23. When can I expect some results? :fingerscrossed:


Your occupation code / experience / technology?


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

if you get your result on 06-02-2014, that means, i can expect my result on 07-02-2014. correct Rajfirst?


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> He is Software Tester. Mistake in his Signature...


Yeah... Software tester - 261314


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

delvy said:


> if you get your result on 06-02-2014, that means, i can expect my result on 07-02-2014. correct Rajfirst?


Not sure about Date.

Both u n me will get it on the same date. I think VIC expedited the process and we may expect very soon. May be on Tuesday itself..


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

*VIc SS*



rajfirst said:


> Your occupation code / experience / technology?


ICT Business Analyst. Exp 10.5 yrs total, ACS assessed 6.5 yrs. Technology: Data Warehousing

Thanks for replying


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

itsme1980 said:


> ICT Business Analyst. Exp 10.5 yrs total, ACS assessed 6.5 yrs. Technology: Data Warehousing
> 
> Thanks for replying


In this Forum, recently "thearc" had applied for VIC ss under 261111 occ Code. But his application got rejected unfortunately. 


You can connect with him to get to know about his experience and points.

Nirajk has applied under the same occ code on "08.01.2014". You can check with him also.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Wat is ur profile kim
> 
> manual or automation and wich tools u work with


Both. Currently test management with more than 10 yrs exp. Acs - 6+ yrs


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

*VIc SS*

well, I am a newbie, so not have PM functionality yet. Anyone can help?


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

thearc

Did they give any reason for rejection?


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

Btw, what are the steps after Invite ?


----------



## GSingh08 (Dec 19, 2013)

Congratulation vin


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi, 

I am trying to fill the visa application form in the immiaccount. But when i tried to fill the residential address the drop down of states is not showing "Haryana" .

I mean what should i do now and what is the solution for this. how can i contact them for this.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have one doubt.

Ystrday, I got my IELTS result ystrday, didnt clear and now I am planning to take up an IELTS coaching and takes the test again on April 1st week. So here my question is If i pass, should I apply for the EOI (ACS on the way, 2 month over) on April itself or should I wait for July for the next year allocation.

pls help me..


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt.
> 
> ...


Apply anyways.... You'll be in queue


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have read somewhere in this forum that Vic SS date have no relation with SkillSet rounds. Is it true?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

itsme1980 said:


> I have read somewhere in this forum that Vic SS date have no relation with SkillSet rounds. Is it true?


Yes


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Any responses today??????


Kimh.... for u?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Any responses today??????
> 
> Kimh.... for u?


No....nothing as of now.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Sorry to hear Jan2Oz...
> 
> July is not very far. You can apply for other states in just 4 months.
> 
> If my application got rejected, that is my plan.


Hi Raj,

But how can we be sure that the other 4 states have the opening for software tester next year...is there any chance ?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> But how can we be sure that the other 4 states have the opening for software tester next year...is there any chance ?


Mostly next year Occupation list will be same as this year.


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

*VIc SS*



rajfirst said:


> Mostly next year Occupation list will be same as this year.


Hi Raj: Is it same for BA too?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

itsme1980 said:


> Hi Raj: Is it same for BA too?


I'm not sure


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Kimh,

I think we can expect your results tomorrow morning 

All the best dude. :thumb:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Kimh,
> 
> I think we can expect your results tomorrow morning
> 
> All the best dude. :thumb:


All the best rajfirst and kimh. .I wish you get +ve response from Vic.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> All the best rajfirst and kimh. .I wish you get +ve response from Vic.


Thanks Ratnesh.

I have applied on 30th Dec and Kimh have applied on 27th Dec.

So, I think I will get my results a day after Kimh..


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Thanks Ratnesh.
> 
> I have applied on 30th Dec and Kimh have applied on 27th Dec.
> 
> So, I think I will get my results a day after Kimh..


Thanks Ratnesh and Raj! And btw - I'm not a dude


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

kimh said:


> Thanks Ratnesh and Raj! And btw - I'm not a dude


Apologies.


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

itsme1980 said:


> I have read somewhere in this forum that Vic SS date have no relation with SkillSet rounds. Is it true?


Can you please elaborate what it really means?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Apologies.


It's ok. Chill...


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Hope for some replies for some of us tomorrow.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Any responses today?


Kimh.. For you?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Any responses today?
> 
> Kimh.. For you?


No...still nothing


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Good Day, Am planning on applying for state sponsorship to Vic for mu occupation 231212 I Have already Recieved a positive skills assessment and have band 7 in all modules. I have 65 points presently. Do I have to apply before I submit my EOI or can I just indicate in my EOI that I am looking for sponsership


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

....


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

What is wrong with Vic? Why are they taking so much time?

Don't they understand my anxiety - BA seats are very limited - 22 to be precise.


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

NirajK said:


> What is wrong with Vic? Why are they taking so much time?
> 
> Don't they understand my anxiety - BA seats are very limited - 22 to be precise.


Niraj: Same boat with you man!! 

QS: What if we get +ve from Vic but ceiling reaches? Is it possible scenario? And what happens then?


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

itsme1980 said:


> Niraj: Same boat with you man!!
> 
> QS: What if we get +ve from Vic but ceiling reaches? Is it possible scenario? And what happens then?


+ve from Vic means a seat given to you. So you are covered in that scenario.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Can we contact state of victoria and if yes, how?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

NirajK said:


> Can we contact state of victoria and if yes, how?


Not unless you have already waited for 12 weeks


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

Kimh: All eyes are on you today........wish you the best


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

itsme1980 said:


> Kimh: All eyes are on you today........wish you the best


Ahhh...where do I hide. No update today. Will keep you posted. Please pray that I get an approval.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

itsme1980 said:


> Niraj: Same boat with you man!!
> 
> QS: What if we get +ve from Vic but ceiling reaches? Is it possible scenario? And what happens then?


To be more precise, 2611 (both BA and SA) has only 11 seats.

50% of existing 22 visas are for 189+489 and remaining 50% for 190.

Out of 7 states, 5 states are accepting applications for 2611 category.

ACT **********Open
VIC ********** Open
NSW	**********Closed
TAS	**********Open
WA	**********Closed
SA	**********Open for onshore applicants
NT	**********Open (with Job Offer)

5 states need to share 11 visas. Also we are not sure about the pending applications for 2611. 


It is a tough call for ppl with 2611 assessment hence forth


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> To be more precise, 2611 (both BA and SA) has only 11 seats.
> 
> 50% of existing 22 visas are for 189+489 and remaining 50% for 190.
> 
> ...


I don't think all states who are accepting, are accepting for BA. .e.g ACT stopped accepting applications for BA sometime back.


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

*VIc SS*



NirajK said:


> I don't think all states who are accepting, are accepting for BA. .e.g ACT stopped accepting applications for BA sometime back.


While I agree with Raj that its tough call, but it may not be 11 seats only, if states have projections for future. But I think now states can wait to nominate only the best applications to come through.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

kimh said:


> Ahhh...where do I hide. No update today. Will keep you posted. Please pray that I get an approval.


Everyone in this forum should get approval...

ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Everyone in this forum should get approval...
> 
> ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray:


Amen!


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

NirajK said:


> I don't think all states who are accepting, are accepting for BA. .e.g ACT stopped accepting applications for BA sometime back.


ACT is still accepting Niraj.

Limited 261111 ICT Business Analyst 
Limited 261112 Systems Analyst


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

itsme1980 said:


> While I agree with Raj that its tough call, but it may not be 11 seats only, if states have projections for future. But I think now states can wait to nominate only the best applications to come through.


Agree with you. Its a black box. not sure how they are processing the applications


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

*VIc SS*



rajfirst said:


> Agree with you. Its a black box. not sure how they are processing the applications


Whatever they do, my only req is do it fast!!:fencing:


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

seriously??? No news? Its not good


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

itsme1980 said:


> seriously??? No news? Its not good


Till 10:30am everyday, we can expect the results. If not, then next day morning only.


----------



## warrenjones (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

I applied today for Vic SS (ANZSCO 241213) with all supporting documents. Once submitting it said the Acknowledgement can take 2 weeks and the Result up to 12 weeks. However looking at the forum the wait times seem a lot less. What are the current turnaround times like? Is it less than a month and is it dependant on the nominated occupation at all? 

Many Thanks


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

warrenjones said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied today for Vic SS (ANZSCO 241213) with all supporting documents. Once submitting it said the Acknowledgement can take 2 weeks and the Result up to 12 weeks. However looking at the forum the wait times seem a lot less. What are the current turnaround times like? Is it less than a month and is it dependant on the nominated occupation at all?
> 
> Many Thanks


Please check the tracker in previous pages.. also update yours.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am planning to apply for Vic SS in the coming days. (261312 - 60 Points)
Can any1 give me an idea on how much time does it take for an outcome for the application ?
And what are the chances of positive outcome ?

Any tips or things to keep in mind before applying ?

Any comments / feedback will be helpful.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Till 10:30am everyday, we can expect the results. If not, then next day morning only.


I received my email around 16:20 Melbourne time...


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

I am planning to apply for Victoria SS. My ACS assessment came +ve for Software Engineer. I have a total experience of approximately 84 months but ACS deemed me worthy of around 60 months after deducting 2 years from my experience. I also have a decent IELTS score (8.5/8.5/8/7). Could someone comment on my chances?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Nothing so far...


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

kimh said:


> Nothing so far...


Hi Kimh,

I can see in your timeline, that you already have 70 points in 261314. 
You can easily get an invite in 189, then why are you going for 190 visa ? Is there any particular advantage to 190 that is not available in 189 ?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

huzefa85 said:


> Hi Kimh,
> 
> I can see in your timeline, that you already have 70 points in 261314.
> You can easily get an invite in 189, then why are you going for 190 visa ? Is there any particular advantage to 190 that is not available in 189 ?


My occupation is not eligible for 189. It is only present in CSOL.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

kimh said:


> My occupation is not eligible for 189. It is only present in CSOL.


Ohhh ok. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

kimh said:


> Nothing so far...


Why they are taking this much time to process applications after vacation...


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Why they are taking this much time to process applications after vacation...


I am tired of checking my inbox from 5 to 11 every 5 mins. It's so stressful.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Systems Analyst*

Hi,
Applied for Victoria State Sponsorship on 26th Jan, with 65 points for code 261112, Unsure with 11 seats left will we be considered for this year. 

Just wanted to know incase State want to nominate and the ceiling gets full, what would happen. 
Would we be considered for the next year.
Thanks


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi All,

Can someone answer my following question.

I have 4.6 years of experience in IT and have ICT major degree (CSE). Applied for ACS on 14th of Jan'14 and expecting the result in the month of April'14. If ACS deducts 2 years, I will have 2.6 years. Now my question is whether I am eligible for Vic SS or not , because I applied under Software Engineer (261313) and in Vic website they mention that "min 3 years of work experience". Is that mean the skilled emp of which ACS considered (2.6) or overall (4.6). I already have 60points without SS. I wanted to apply as soon as I get my skill assessment. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone answer my following question.
> 
> ...


Victoria considers your overall experience not ACS deduction.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone answer my following question.
> 
> ...


You are eligible for Vic SS. It requires 3+ exp overall. Exp evaluated from ACS is just used to calculate how much points you can claim from exp.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You are eligible for Vic SS. It requires 3+ exp overall. Exp evaluated from ACS is just used to calculate how much points you can claim from exp.


Thanks Ratnesh... Tons of relief .. Uffff :yo:


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone answer my following question.
> 
> ...


Correction in my above post, have 60 points "Without experience" not "Without SS"... I guess I am still eligible.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Correction in my above post, have 60 points "Without experience" not "Without SS"... I guess I am still eligible.


Yes you are eligible.


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

why no updates for the last couple of days? anything wrong with Vic?


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi guys, where can I find the number of visa approved / occupational sealing list?


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

delvy said:


> Hi guys, where can I find the number of visa approved / occupational sealing list?


Skillselect page under reports


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Kimh,


Any response today?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Kimh,


Any response today?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Kimh,
> 
> Any response today?


No


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes you are eligible.


Hey Ratnesh.....

Many congratulations !!! I can see your post on an other thread that your visa got GRANTED !! Awesome dude !! :tea:eace::clap2:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hey Ratnesh.....
> 
> Many congratulations !!! I can see your post on an other thread that your visa got GRANTED !! Awesome dude !! :tea:eace::clap2:


Thanks a lot for wishes. 

You know what people on this thread and forum helped a lot .. 

I will be around here to support and help all PR aspirants ..


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks a lot for wishes.
> 
> You know what people on this thread and forum helped a lot ..
> 
> I will be around here to support and help all PR aspirants ..


That's great !!! I am one of them .. arty:


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Congratulations Ratnesh.... Wonderful news


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

kimh said:


> Congratulations Ratnesh.... Wonderful news


Thansk a lot kimh


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Any astrologer on this forum....please give us some predictions!


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks a lot for wishes.
> 
> You know what people on this thread and forum helped a lot ..
> 
> I will be around here to support and help all PR aspirants ..


Hi Ratnesh,

While submitting or in the middle of the process of your VIC SS application / Visa application, Did they ask for any evidence of funds ? 

Thanks


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> 
> While submitting or in the middle of the process of your VIC SS application / Visa application, Did they ask for any evidence of funds ?
> 
> Thanks


Nope ..


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thansk a lot kimh


Congratulations ratnesh!! Awesome news
That was fast


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Congratulations ratnesh!! Awesome news
> That was fast


Thanks a lot Me86


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Kimh,
> 
> 
> Any response today?


Maybe tomorrow before Monday's round of invites :fingerscrossed:
I dont know whats going on. During the months of november and beginning of december they were really fast and now not so much.
I think that if not tomorrow then next week you will certainly hear from them.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Maybe tomorrow before Monday's round of invites :fingerscrossed:
> I dont know whats going on. During the months of november and beginning of december they were really fast and now not so much.
> I think that if not tomorrow then next week you will certainly hear from them.


Hopefully...


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks a lot for wishes.
> 
> You know what people on this thread and forum helped a lot ..
> 
> I will be around here to support and help all PR aspirants ..


Congratulations Ratnesh. Wish you all the best for your future endeavors


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> Congratulations Ratnesh. Wish you all the best for your future endeavors


Thanks jollyjolly


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Congrats Ratnesh. Best of luck for your future 

When you planning to travel ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

huzefa85 said:


> Congrats Ratnesh. Best of luck for your future
> 
> When you planning to travel ?


Thanks huzefa85 .. 

I am planning for a short trip coming June for validation. Permanent move I have not decided yet ..


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks a lot for wishes.
> 
> You know what people on this thread and forum helped a lot ..
> 
> I will be around here to support and help all PR aspirants ..


Hi Ratnesh/Other Senior Members,

I have 4.6 over experience, if ACS deducts 2 yrs then I will have 2.6 years. I am in a hurry to apply for EOI once I get my ACS in 2 months. So, I don't want to claim points for my experience (since I don't have 3+) still I have 60 (30+15+10-IELTS + 5-SS). My question is do I have to submit all the documents like payslips, form 16, reference letters, tax documents etc. for showing my experience ?? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hi Ratnesh/Other Senior Members,
> 
> I have 4.6 over experience, if ACS deducts 2 yrs then I will have 2.6 years. I am in a hurry to apply for EOI once I get my ACS in 2 months. So, I don't want to claim points for my experience (since I don't have 3+) still I have 60 (30+15+10-IELTS + 5-SS). My question is do I have to submit all the documents like payslips, form 16, reference letters, tax documents etc. for showing my experience ??
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, Bank statements, Form 16 and payslips are compulsory. If you have all hike/promotion letters upload them too.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

[QUOTE="ratnesh.nagori;3068

All the best ratnesh, congrat for visa grant...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes, Bank statements, Form 16 and payslips are compulsory. If you have all hike/promotion letters upload them too.


When do we need to submit all these at which stage ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

noobrex said:


> When do we need to submit all these at which stage ?


When you have lodged visa ..


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> When you have lodged visa ..


Hi Ratnesh, 
I didnt think we had to give all these documents even whzn we are not claiming points for experience.
Do we also have to provide the same for spouseceven if we are not claiming spouse points ?

Thanks


----------



## yasin (Apr 23, 2013)

Gratz ratnesh. Quick one please, if you have 3 or more years of work experience, how many payslips per year are needed for submission when lodging visa? any particular months maybe?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> I didnt think we had to give all these documents even whzn we are not claiming points for experience.
> Do we also have to provide the same for spouseceven if we are not claiming spouse points ?
> 
> Thanks


I also did not claim any points for my experience, as when I filed EOI I was 1 week short of three years. But the thing is these documents are mandatory for visa. Once you login into immi account, "Overseas" experience docs are mandatory whether it is offer/service letters , payslips or tax documents. So better to have them ready when lodging visa.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

yasin said:


> Gratz ratnesh. Quick one please, if you have 3 or more years of work experience, how many payslips per year are needed for submission when lodging visa? any particular months maybe?


For current employment you can upload last six months payslip. For previous employments 3-6 payslips are enough.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks a lot for wishes.
> 
> You know what people on this thread and forum helped a lot ..
> 
> I will be around here to support and help all PR aspirants ..


Hey Ratnesh..

Many congratulations for your grant dude!

All the best.. Happy for you


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

*At least today...*

Hi Kimh,

Did you received any response at least today?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Raj,

I am thinking of applying for VIC SS. May I know your points break up ?

Thanks.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Hey Ratnesh..
> 
> Many congratulations for your grant dude!
> 
> All the best.. Happy for you


Thanks a lot man


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> I am thinking of applying for VIC SS. May I know your points break up ?
> 
> Thanks.


Age - 30
Qual - 15
IELTS - 10


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Age - 30
> Qual - 15
> IELTS - 10


Thanks Raj !!

Same goes with me


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Hi Kimh,
> 
> Did you received any response at least today?


I wish....but no news yet!


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

For BA profiles, if there is no positive reply next week, I believe journey ends for 2013-14. 

I am very sure that all remaining 11 seats (22 total) will be filled by Monday's invitation round. 

Does anybody know can state sponsor even if occupation ceiling is reached? Of course this will mean you get invitation on July 1st.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I also did not claim any points for my experience, as when I filed EOI I was 1 week short of three years. But the thing is these documents are mandatory for visa. Once you login into immi account, "Overseas" experience docs are mandatory whether it is offer/service letters , payslips or tax documents. So better to have them ready when lodging visa.


Thank you Ratnesh.
I will upload them for me but not for spouse then.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Hi Kimh,
> 
> Did you received any response at least today?


Rajfirst, on other threads like "EOI submitted", "visa applicants" etc. There are a few people that have submitted an application for Vic SS and are awaiting or have received responses and that are not active in this Vic SS thread. You should check it out to get an idea.
By the way still no news from Melbound or MelbourneMaverick ?


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks a lot for wishes.
> 
> You know what people on this thread and forum helped a lot ..
> 
> I will be around here to support and help all PR aspirants ..


this is awesome, congrats dude.


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Age - 30
> Qual - 15
> IELTS - 10


the same goes with me too. i strongly believ Vic will probably respond soon after Feb 10 invitation rounds like thy did the last time after Jan 27......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

I filed vic SS on 26/11 for System Analyst, Any idea by when I can expect a reply.


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

ind2 said:


> I filed vic SS on 26/11 for System Analyst, Any idea by when I can expect a reply.


Depends on how many points you have?


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have 65 points without SS, but Once I cross March the points would reduce by 5. age++(


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Dreamer123 said:


> Depends on how many points you have?


I am not sure that the number of points is considered for Vic SS.
I think you just need to meet the 60 points requirement including Vic SS.


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

So with 65 points you have applied for 189/ 190 visa?


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Me86 said:


> I am not sure that the number of points is considered for Vic SS.
> I think you just need to meet the 60 points requirement including Vic SS.


But for the job code BA and SA cut offs are 65,


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

ind2 said:


> I filed vic SS on 26/11 for System Analyst, Any idea by when I can expect a reply.


If you have submitted it on 26/11 you should receive it within 12 weeks. By the last week of feb you should have a response


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

Victoria update:

Rejection!!   


Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

§ your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

§ the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

§ the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

§ your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

§ the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.



One question: is it same message for all those who got rejected?

Delvy


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

delvy said:


> Victoria update:
> 
> Rejection!!
> 
> ...


Extremely sorry but yes that is the usual mail for rejection.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

delvy said:


> Victoria update:
> 
> Rejection!!
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that. Do you have an option of other state?


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

I think I can apply to QLD & SA as well.
I am searching thru that part


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Raj,

Can we have the updated list please.  thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

I have applied for VIC SS today


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Good luck Kimh and Steve_SAP for your Victoria SS...


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot everyone for contributing. The discussions are really helpful and provide a lot of knowledge as well.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

santoshpatil said:


> Good luck Kimh and Steve_SAP for your Victoria SS...


Thank you....


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi kimh, 

Could you please let me know if you have manual and automation experience and how many years experience do you have.


Thanks,
Amit


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

santoshpatil said:


> Good luck Kimh and Steve_SAP for your Victoria SS...


Thank you Santosh.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

amit27 said:


> Hi kimh,
> 
> Could you please let me know if you have manual and automation experience and how many years experience do you have.
> 
> ...


Hi Amir,

I have more than 10 yrs exp with manual and automation and management experience.

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok. No idea then what was the reason for rejection


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

amit27 said:


> Ok. No idea then what was the reason for rejection


Sorry, but I have not received any response yet. You might be confusing me with some other applicant.


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

*VIc SS*



NirajK said:


> For BA profiles, if there is no positive reply next week, I believe journey ends for 2013-14.
> 
> I am very sure that all remaining 11 seats (22 total) will be filled by Monday's invitation round.
> 
> Does anybody know can state sponsor even if occupation ceiling is reached? Of course this will mean you get invitation on July 1st.


Can't agree more, though unwillingly 

Another question: Does it worth to go for ICT Project Manager assessment now? Is it available only in Victoria or any other state? Anyone knows the rate of conversion?


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah I mistook u for somebody else. .


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Can we expect to get any invites today? Fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Dreamer123 said:


> Can we expect to get any invites today? Fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed:


Invites today are for 189 and 489 visas. When you have state sponsorship, you can get a invite any day (not necessarily on the 2nd or 4th Monday of the month).


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013)
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB|261313|17.01.2014|20.01.2014|Waiting
manu0417|262111|27.01.2014|29.01.2014|Waiting


----------



## msalmank (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Seniors,

I applied for EOI on on 30th January, 2014. And thank God, got invited today! I applied for both Skilled Independent (189) and Skilled Nominated (190) and got an invite against the Skilled Independent application.

I had applied for state nomination by the State of Victoria and received my application reference # earlier today. They had emailed me last week to write to them explaining; "Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections" and my professional prospects. I had responded to them in regards to that on Friday.

Although I have been invited to apply for the Skilled Independent Visa (189), I am trying to decide if I should hold off and wait for a week or two to see if I get a response from the State of Victoria.

My concerns are that State nominated visa applications are processed quicker, as per my observation, and so I'm afraid that if I lodge a visa application under 189, it may be delayed in its processing.

What are your thoughts?

Regards.
Salman.


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats for your achievement. But, out of curiosity I want to know under what occupation did you apply for both. Because there 2 occupation lists where one fall under independent and other in state sponsorship. So, could you please clarify


----------



## msalmank (Feb 10, 2014)

amit27 said:


> Congrats for your achievement. But, out of curiosity I want to know under what occupation did you apply for both. Because there 2 occupation lists where one fall under independent and other in state sponsorship. So, could you please clarify


Hi Amit,

I applied for 261313 (Software Engineer). I have almost 8 years experience and claimed a total of 65 points (for independent EOI). If I get state nomination, that would make it 70 points.

Fortunately for me, my occupation was on both Independent as well as State Sponsored occupation lists.

Regards,
Salman


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh that's great. Thanks for your inputs


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Its monday and no response yet. WTH is Victoria doing?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

NirajK said:


> Its monday and no response yet. WTH is Victoria doing?


Last time, they replied a day after the round of invites.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Last time, they replied a day after the round of invites.
> :fingerscrossed:


We are finding reasons to console ourself


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> We are finding reasons to console ourself


Yeah, I know what this wait is like and its better to stay positive...
On another note, if you look at the EOI submitted club thread, not many people rreceived an invitation for the golden occupations.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

itsme1980 said:


> Can't agree more, though unwillingly
> 
> Another question: Does it worth to go for ICT Project Manager assessment now? Is it available only in Victoria or any other state? Anyone knows the rate of conversion?


It is so disheartening, but am not sure, in this case what will the Victoria State do.
would they stop processing,
or reject all applications
or delay the processing...

any one any guesses or any experience.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

NirajK said:


> Its monday and no response yet. WTH is Victoria doing?


I think for our occupation the Quota is finished, unsure of when we will get a reply...
It is really torturing to be waiting... In the same boat as you.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Successfully crossed 43 days... Still 41 days only for official deadline....


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Extremely sorry but yes that is the usual mail for rejection.


Ratnesh,

I can see you are also under 261314 code... I will also apply for VIC SS once will get ACS result under 261314.. 

So how many years of work experience do you have?? Asking this because you are under same code and cleared many stages of PR..


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Successfully crossed 43 days... Still 41 days only for official deadline....


I think that either you will receive an answer from Vic this week or they will wait for DIAC to make an annoucement to get back to you after that which willbe next week when they will publish the reports.
Your wait will soon come to an end :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Apekshap said:


> Ratnesh,
> 
> I can see you are also under 261314 code... I will also apply for VIC SS once will get ACS result under 261314..
> 
> So how many years of work experience do you have?? Asking this because you are under same code and cleared many stages of PR..


When I applied for ACS I had 4 years and 9 months of experience.

When I applied for EOI I had 5 years of experience. I did not claim any points for experience though.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Me86 said:


> I think that either you will receive an answer from Vic this week or they will wait for DIAC to make an annoucement to get back to you after that which willbe next week when they will publish the reports.
> Your wait will soon come to an end :fingerscrossed:.


No logics working this time  but I do hope you are right and we get a positive response.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

*Updated List*

*Name | Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*


rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980 | 261111 | - | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | Waiting | Waiting


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

MELBOURNE: At least 20 homes have been razed in the worst fire conditions Australia has seen since a deadly 2009 inferno which killed 173 people, with flames threatening the country's second-largest city, officials said on Monday. 

God be with all of the needy.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> *Name | Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*
> 
> 
> rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
> ...


Thanks A lot Raj for maintaining and posting these details, these are of great help.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

ind2 said:


> MELBOURNE: At least 20 homes have been razed in the worst fire conditions Australia has seen since a deadly 2009 inferno which killed 173 people, with flames threatening the country's second-largest city, officials said on Monday.
> 
> God be with all of the needy.


Hi,
That mean climate change due to hottest sun or some accidental fire..


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> When I applied for ACS I had 4 years and 9 months of experience.
> 
> When I applied for EOI I had 5 years of experience. I did not claim any points for experience though.


Ok.. Thanks... By the way why did you not claim 5 points of your work Exp? And with how many points you applied for EOI?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Apekshap said:


> Ok.. Thanks... By the way why did you not claim 5 points of your work Exp? And with how many points you applied for EOI?


When I filed EOI, my experience was short of 15 days to claim 5 points. Anyways if I would not have received invite on 26/11/2013, I would have got 5 points updated in EOI on 1 Dec.

I filed EOI with 60 points.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> That mean climate change due to hottest sun or some accidental fire..


Both, due to sun and hot weather a coal block caught fire which spread like a storm....


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> *Name | Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*
> 
> 
> rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
> ...


Someone that applied on the 30/12/2013 got an answer on the 7th. At least we know they are processing the applications...


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> When I applied for ACS I had 4 years and 9 months of experience.
> 
> When I applied for EOI I had 5 years of experience. I did not claim any points for experience though.


Hi Ratnesh, Since you didnt claim points for experience, did you still submit docs concerning your work experience ?
If yes, are the docs submitted to ACS enough ?

Thanks


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Hi Ratnesh, Since you didnt claim points for experience, did you still submit docs concerning your work experience ?
> If yes, are the docs submitted to ACS enough ?
> 
> Thanks


I did not submitted work experience docs to Vic. But I did uploaded them in my Visa application.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I did not submitted work experience docs to Vic. But I did uploaded them in my Visa application.


Yes, I meant for visa application. I am not claiming work experiene points neither and I read differentversions concerning work experience docs in this case. Some people say not to submit any docs, some say to submit just those sent to ACS and some say to subit everything (payslips etc..) even when not claiming points for experience...

Thank you for your answer Ratnesh


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Yes, I meant for visa application. I am not claiming work experiene points neither and I read differentversions concerning work experience docs in this case. Some people say not to submit any docs, some say to submit just those sent to ACS and some say to subit everything (payslips etc..) even when not claiming points for experience...
> 
> Thank you for your answer Ratnesh


To be on safer side, upload all work experience letters, offer letters, payslips and Tax documents in visa application. Even you not claimed any points for exp, but these documents prove your work history and you have paid your taxes.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> To be on safer side, upload all work experience letters, offer letters, payslips and Tax documents in visa application. Even you not claimed any points for exp, but these documents prove your work history and you have paid your taxes.


Ok, thanks a lot for your response Ratnesh


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I did not submitted work experience docs to Vic. But I did uploaded them in my Visa application.



Ratnesh, for the vic SS did you upoad your cv with project details?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Dreamer123 said:


> Ratnesh, for the vic SS did you upoad your cv with project details?


Yes (on behalf of Ratnesh)


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Dreamer123 said:


> Ratnesh, for the vic SS did you upoad your cv with project details?


Yes. Make your CV in Vic format with details of all your projects, office appreciations, achievements etc.


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Yes (on behalf of Ratnesh)


Thanks ,I was worried if they even considered work experience at all... Hence the question.


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013)
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980 | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | Waiting | Waiting

Updated my App date


----------



## msalmank (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Seniors,

I wrote previously that I had been invited to apply for a visa under Skilled Independent Visa (189). Since I had submitted for nomination by the State of Victoria, I'm wondering if I can wait for result from that (for a week or two) to see if any positive response comes from there. And thus apply under Skilled Nominated (190) instead.

However looking over the SkillSelect invitation letter, it states the following:



> Please be aware that as an invitation has been issued, your EOI has been locked. If you choose not to lodge a visa application for a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa your EOI will be re-activated after this invitation has expired.


What I'm wondering is... if the EOI is locked, does that mean that there isn't any chance of attaining a nomination by a State while that is so? Or is it possible to be nominated for a Visa by the State of Victoria after one has been granted a skilled independent invite?

Regards.
Salman K.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

msalmank said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I wrote previously that I had been invited to apply for a visa under Skilled Independent Visa (189). Since I had submitted for nomination by the State of Victoria, I'm wondering if I can wait for result from that (for a week or two) to see if any positive response comes from there. And thus apply under Skilled Nominated (190) instead.
> 
> ...



As far as I know, one EOI can't receive two invitations at the same time. Since you have received a 189 Invite, you can't go for State Nomination.


----------



## msalmank (Feb 10, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> As far as I know, one EOI can't receive two invitations at the same time. Since you have received a 189 Invite, you can't go for State Nomination.


Thanks! What are the pros of the 190 application over 189? And vice versa?


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

msalmank said:


> Thanks! What are the pros of the 190 application over 189? And vice versa?


As far as I know, 189 is more sought after as it would give more flexibility to work in any region. 190 does not come with any additional benefit anyway. I have seen generally people apply for 190 only when either their job codes are on SS list only (like Kimh) or they do not have enough points to get through 189 (like yours truely  )


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Reply from Victoria State*

hi,
Did anybody got any response today,
with invites done yesterday were there any other sponsorship sent by VS.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

ind2 said:


> hi,
> Did anybody got any response today,
> with invites done yesterday were there any other sponsorship sent by VS.


Nothing for me.


Kimh??????


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Nothing for me.
> 
> Kimh??????


Nothing for me too...


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Any one from other threads got response????


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Any one from other threads got response????


Kimh - Bemark - Nirajk

Any idea guys???


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Kimh - Bemark - Nirajk
> 
> Any idea guys???


No idea, my friend. Not sure what Vic has in mind.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

NirajK said:


> No idea, my friend. Not sure what Vic has in mind.


Nah...sorry!


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Kimh - Bemark - Nirajk
> 
> Any idea guys???


hav no idea on the hold-up man......this delay is beginng to stress.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

bemark said:


> hav no idea on the hold-up man......this delay is beginng to stress.


Seriously... lost my sleep these days :yawn:


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Any one from other threads got response????


You should check out threads from GurgaonCouple. I think that they applied for Vic SS in december...


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Me86 said:


> You should check out threads from GurgaonCouple. I think that they applied for Vic SS in december...


Hi Me86,

can u please give the link for one of their post.

I cant find them through search option.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Hi Me86,
> 
> can u please give the link for one of their post.
> 
> I cant find them through search option.


Hi,
Check out post 1203 from this thread (20/01/2014) and here is the link to their profile Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: GurgaonCouple


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Hi,
> Check out post 1203 from this thread (20/01/2014) and here is the link to their profile Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: GurgaonCouple


Thanks Me86.

I have sent a private message.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Thanks Me86.
> 
> I have sent a private message.


You're welcome
Keeping my fingers :fingerscrossed: for you


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Finally got the approval mail and Invitation today at 6:07am..

what a relief now


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Kimh & Bemark,

Hope you guys also received an approval today...

ray:


----------



## SemB (Oct 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Finally got the approval mail and Invitation today at 6:07am..
> 
> what a relief now



Congrats dude !!


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

SemB said:


> Congrats dude !!


Thank you SemB 

Wish a positive response for you also. ray:


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Finally got the approval mail and Invitation today at 6:07am..
> 
> what a relief now


Congratulations!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Finally got the approval mail and Invitation today at 6:07am..
> 
> what a relief now


Congratulations Raj.. Wait was worth the while .


----------



## sagarsa (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats rajfirst.....good to see people getting positive response.....


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Mine has been rejected


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

ladies and gentlemen guess who jus got approval.......got email from Vic and skillselect msg this morng. happy at last


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Congrats Raj and bemark


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

kimh said:


> Mine has been rejected


sorry abt that, maybe try again after 6mths


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Finally got the approval mail and Invitation today at 6:07am..
> 
> what a relief now


congrats man!!! patience is virtue.......


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

kimh said:


> Mine has been rejected


Sorry to hear Kimh 

July is just 4 months away. You will definitely get an invite from other states in next cycle.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

bemark said:


> congrats man!!! patience is virtue.......


Congrats Bemark...


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congratulations Raj.. Wait was worth the while .


Indeed... Thanks Ratnesh!


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Finally got the approval mail and Invitation today at 6:07am..
> 
> what a relief now


congrats RAJ, wow...phew... end to the long wait....
My best wishes to you for your future endeavor..

Though one request, can you still maintain the list that you have created..
it gave us some real hopes.

And do pray for all of us....


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

kimh said:


> Mine has been rejected


Oh So sorry to hear that, any particular reasons for rejection, so what next. can you apply under a different category, or something.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

*Updated List*

*Name | Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | Waiting | Waiting

ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

bemark said:


> ladies and gentlemen guess who jus got approval.......got email from Vic and skillselect msg this morng. happy at last


Hey Congratulations and Celeberations.... go and have a big party....


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

ind2 said:


> Hey Congratulations and Celeberations.... go and have a big party....


sure.....thank you Ind2 and i wish u the best with ur application.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Am I the only one left out? Anxiety and thoughts of 2611 (BA) seats getting filled are silently killing me :boxing:


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

NirajK said:


> Am I the only one left out? Anxiety and thoughts of 2611 (BA) seats getting filled are silently killing me :boxing:


Itsme1980 is also waiting with you in the same code .


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Finally got the approval mail and Invitation today at 6:07am..
> 
> what a relief now


Congratulations Rajfirst!!! God bless for rest of your file processing..


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

bemark said:


> ladies and gentlemen guess who jus got approval.......got email from Vic and skillselect msg this morng. happy at last


Congratulations Bemark!!! God bless for rest of your file processing..


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

kimh said:


> Mine has been rejected


Sorry to hear this... Don't let it down... Just try other options and from July there will be new quota don't worry..


----------



## GSingh08 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Kimh,

Sorry to hear that, had they given any conclusive reason for that please share


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

GSingh08 said:


> Hi Kimh,
> 
> Sorry to hear that, had they given any conclusive reason for that please share


Thank you all for ur support. No specific reason....just the usual rejection mail.


----------



## ashwathashu (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Kimh,

I am surprised that your nomination is rejected by Vic in spite of having 70 points. I am now wondering what would happen to my application. I have 55 points and claiming 5 more through Vic SS for job code 261313. I have lodged the SS application yesterday.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Finally got the approval mail and Invitation today at 6:07am..
> 
> what a relief now


Heeey congrats!
I al really happy for you.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

kimh said:


> Mine has been rejected


Really sorry to hear that kimh.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

bemark said:


> ladies and gentlemen guess who jus got approval.......got email from Vic and skillselect msg this morng. happy at last


Congrats


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

ashwathashu said:


> Hi Kimh,
> 
> I am surprised that your nomination is rejected by Vic in spite of having 70 points. I am now wondering what would happen to my application. I have 55 points and claiming 5 more through Vic SS for job code 261313. I have lodged the SS application yesterday.


It is not about points. Even I have 55 points without SS.

It depends on the occupation / experience and skill set.


----------



## ashwathashu (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you rajfirst


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Me86 said:


> Heeey congrats!
> I al really happy for you.


Thank you so much Me86.


----------



## SemB (Oct 21, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Thank you so much Me86.


Hi rajfirst;

If you do not mind could you pls answer for the following.

1. How many years of experience do you have ?.
2.what is your expertise?.(j2ee/.net/c++).

I so have 5+ years of experience in java/j2ee. I wonder what kind of skills that VIC is looking for Software engineers ?.

SemB


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Finally got the approval mail and Invitation today at 6:07am..
> 
> what a relief now


Hearty Congratulations Raj. Definitely worth the wait. Tense moments for us now


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

bemark said:


> ladies and gentlemen guess who jus got approval.......got email from Vic and skillselect msg this morng. happy at last


Congrats Bemark. All the best.


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

NirajK said:


> Congratulations!


NirajK you are next in line. Please keep us updated.


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> Congrats Bemark. All the best.


thanx jolly, all the best to u2 and everyone awaiting responses.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> NirajK you are next in line. Please keep us updated.


Thanks for the kind words. I get sponsorship and you be my first guest when I move to Melbourne.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

SemB said:


> Hi rajfirst;
> 
> If you do not mind could you pls answer for the following.
> 
> ...



Hi SemB,

I have 4 years and 11 Months experience in SAP Security (Technical Consultant).

The below skillsets (mentioned by Victoria Govt) has more chances for positive result.

*"ICT occupations in demand
Victoria is experiencing demand for Computing Professionals with specialisations in:

CISSP, C++/C#/C, Java, GIS, J2EE, Oracle, Oracle (E-Business Suite), Network security/firewall internet security, SAP, SIEBEL. "*


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> Hearty Congratulations Raj. Definitely worth the wait. Tense moments for us now


Thanks a lot jollyjolly.

Dont worry. You will also get the golden mail in few days.


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

Rajfirst, BeMark: Congrats!!!! Really Happy for you guys. 

Kimh: Sad to know your news. Nothing to worry, in July you should be able to pursue other states. Thats my plan B too, if I get rejected.

NirajK: Any news?


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

All,
I have applied for VIC SS on 18-Jan and got a reply back from them on 19-Jan, asking to confirm on the financial amount i have(not proof, but just confirmation). I had provided 40000 for 2 dependents with me. Hope they won't reject because of that!!
I am still waiting for the result.

I have a question for those have already applied for the Visa. Should the ACS assessment be valid while the CO is assigned and the VISA application is still under process? My ACS assessment is valid only until Aug 2014 . 

Thanks,
PJS


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

pjs said:


> All,
> I have applied for VIC SS on 18-Jan and got a reply back from them on 19-Jan, asking to confirm on the financial amount i have(not proof, but just confirmation). I had provided 40000 for 2 dependents with me. Hope they won't reject because of that!!
> I am still waiting for the result.
> 
> ...


Do not worry if they ask for a fresh copy and you do not want to update anything in the assessment ACS can Reissue the same within a day or two
I overheard someone doing that.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

What is the frequency VIC sends approval/rejection emails? Is there a schedule for this or they send emails as and then they wish?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Steve_SAP said:


> What is the frequency VIC sends approval/rejection emails? Is there a schedule for this or they send emails as and then they wish?


Applications submitted before Christmas vacation were processed quickly. For applications made later, they are taking roughly 40-50 days..


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

kimh said:


> Mine has been rejected


Kimh,
I feel sorrow ,You hold 10 years of exp right instead how it happens....its really shocking...


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

why no news!!!


----------



## emerald89 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,

So sorry to hear that. Do they provide any reason why it was rejected? Are there a lot of such cases? 



krish82 said:


> Kimh,
> I feel sorrow ,You hold 10 years of exp right instead how it happens....its really shocking...


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Friday gone without a response. With reasonable guess of BA seats likely to have got filled last monday, I think it is end of year for 2611.


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

That or they will send invites on tuesday.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

NirajK said:


> Friday gone without a response. With reasonable guess of BA seats likely to have got filled last monday, I think it is end of year for 2611.


 couldn`t they still invite or send you are thru with invite pending which would be send in July baeed on opening s...


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

ind2 said:


> couldn`t they still invite or send you are thru with invite pending which would be send in July baeed on opening s...


I don't know answer to that, but I seriously wish they do so.


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

*VIc SS*



NirajK said:


> I don't know answer to that, but I seriously wish they do so.


+10000000000:target:


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

btw, one qs: I have gone through an agent. Is the agent will get all the communication? is there any way to know otherwise?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi guys, I have a question.

ACS deducts 2 years from your experience right? Does the state also deduct these two years when you are trying to reach the work experience requirement for state sponsorship?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

AncientGlory said:


> Hi guys, I have a question.
> 
> ACS deducts 2 years from your experience right? Does the state also deduct these two years when you are trying to reach the work experience requirement for state sponsorship?


Nope they would consider overall experience. I asked the same question and got following reply from Vic.

"_Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. 

The Victorian Government nomination process is in no way connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience. 
Applicants must provide a detailed CV that includes the relevant information about work experience and checks may be undertaken where necessary. Our office considers overall experience. _ "

Hope it helps..


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Vasu G said:


> Nope they would consider overall experience. I asked the same question and got following reply from Vic.
> 
> "_Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. This helps.


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Nope they would consider overall experience. I asked the same question and got following reply from Vic.
> 
> "_Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program.
> 
> ...


In addition to this answer, the experience needs to be post qualification though:



> *Work experience*
> 
> Work experience in your nominated occupation must be post qualification.
> 
> Check the State Nomination Occupation Lists for Victoria for additional work experience requirements for your occupation.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

PaddyOnTheGo said:


> In addition to this answer, the experience needs to be post qualification though:


I see. Thanks for the info. Cheers.


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think it is end of the road for ICT BA, as 10 Feb result is out and ceiling has been reached.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

itsme1980 said:


> I think it is end of the road for ICT BA, as 10 Feb result is out and ceiling has been reached.


Guess I was late by a week. :smash:


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey Bemark,


Congrats on your approval and invitation.

I am too an applicant for VIC SS for 263111. I got acknowledgement on 11-02-2014. Waiting for the outcome now. 

I have some quarries:

How much experience do you carry??
Do VIC consider only the skilled employment experience??

It will be your kindness if you can be in touch. I am very much stressed.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

deepu said:


> Hey Bemark,
> 
> 
> Congrats on your approval and invitation.
> ...


Hi Deepu,

I have applied for 261311 code with 60points, even I got the ack on 11th Feb. I have 6.5 yrs of exp, what about you? r u an onshore applicant or offshore?


----------



## bemark (Jun 20, 2013)

deepu said:


> Hey Bemark,
> 
> 
> Congrats on your approval and invitation.
> ...


hi Deepu, 
(1)when i applied for Vic SS in Dec i had a total of *3yrs7mnths* experience but according to ACS i had only *1yr7mnths* *skilled* experience, hence couldn't claim points. 

(2)The good thing is Vic considers all your experience, so as long you have more than 3yrs or very close you are good. 

Not knowing what will be your fate not only causes stress but distabilises you emotional health too but most importantly have *faith*, it will workout!!!

for what it's worth, here are my points(60) breakdown:
Age: 30
Qualification: 15
IELTS: 10
SS: 5


----------



## FrederickP (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi,

Appreciate if you can share some experience on your Vic State Nomination application. I aware that we need to attach CV & declaration form online. Do we need to attached all "certified true copy" of documents inclusive of dependent passport during the online application?


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey Bemark

Thank you so much for the information. I have an experience of around 4 years and 7 months till date.

Lets see what the outcome is. Hoping positively and fingers crossed.

When are you going to lodge the visa application???


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey Steve 

I am an offshore applicant. What about you??


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Few Question -
1. do we get the State sponshership filling number right after we file the application or we only get to know once the state ackwldges that we have filed the applicaion and the number is alloted ? Please suggest.
2. Has anyone sent an e-mail to them regarding the fast track processing of the application as my ACS is due to expire next month end. Please suggest.
3. How long do they take to reject / and approve an application ?

Lets see no hopes still want to try again


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

can anyone update the below list as well would be helpfull -

Name| Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013)
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | - | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB|261313|17.01.2014|20.01.2014|Waiting
manu0417|262111|27.01.2014|29.01.2014|Waiting


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

This is the updated list, if someone is not on it, feel free to copy it and update it:

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
pjs | xxxxxx | 18.01.2014 | | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | | Waiting
Steve_SAP | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Watiing
deepu | 263111 | xx.xx.xxxx | 11.02.2014 | Waiting


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations to all those who were successful. For those who did not succeed, please do not lose hope.

Good luck for all those in waiting .

I have applied for Victoria SS few days back. My Occupation code is 261313 and I have 70 points ( including SS )


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Updated list

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
pjs | xxxxxx | 18.01.2014 | | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | | Waiting
Steve_SAP | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Watiing
deepu | 263111 | xx.xx.xxxx | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
santoshpatil | 261313 | xx.xx.xxxx | xx.xx.xxxx | Waiting


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

deepu said:


> Hey Steve
> 
> I am an offshore applicant. What about you??


I am also offshore, Bangalore


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

itsme1980 said:


> I think it is end of the road for ICT BA, as 10 Feb result is out and ceiling has been reached.


:confused2::confused2: so where does this put us....will we be rejected out right or will there be a consideration, any one with such an experience in the past...


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Itsme / Nirajk , some positive news, it seems that state can still sponsor , if the feel the candidature is correct, however the drawback would be, that you would be invited only after July1st  

go through the link below for more information, let me also know if you get any other info.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-when-lodge-eoi-ceiling-has-been-reached.html


----------



## BenTen (Jan 23, 2014)

I have got the Vic SS in Nov and applied for PR on Dec 23 and got my PR on 12 Feb 2014. Included timelines in my signature.


----------



## hammadmirza (Feb 6, 2014)

@BenTen: Can you please share the points you claimed in 190 and years of experience.

Regards


BenTen said:


> I have got the Vic SS in Nov and applied for PR on Dec 23 and got my PR on 12 Feb 2014. Included timelines in my signature.


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

santoshpatil said:


> Updated list
> 
> rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
> Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
> ...


Hello all,

I can see in this list, many Software Tester got rejection from Vic SS.. Is there any specific reason to reject Software Tester applications from Vic?? 

Is it due to reaching occupation ceiling?


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

I guess they have so many applicants and victoria has limited place, they are only selecting the ones with 6-7 years of xp and with certifications, i believe you need to write your cv in a really good way because it is all about the cv


----------



## BenTen (Jan 23, 2014)

hammadmirza said:


> @BenTen: Can you please share the points you claimed in 190 and years of experience.
> 
> Regards


I had 60 points and total qualified work experience of 3 years.


----------



## BenTen (Jan 23, 2014)

hammadmirza said:


> @BenTen: Can you please share the points you claimed in 190 and years of experience.
> 
> Regards


I got overall 60 points and I have overall 9.5 years out of which 3.5 years of experience was counted for claiming points.


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> I guess they have so many applicants and victoria has limited place, they are only selecting the ones with 6-7 years of xp and with certifications, i believe you need to write your cv in a really good way because it is all about the cv


I have only 3.5 years of Exp in MNC. And one more thing is it is in one company only so I guess I can not write much in CV and don't have any certifications !!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys, has anyone filed the Victoria SS on there on without using an agent ?

If yes, can you tell me after lodging your application from the website do we get any acknowledgement ? Can anyone share there experience.

Also, has anyone filed as ICT Project Manager ? and can you share your CV format please.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Apekshap said:


> I have only 3.5 years of Exp in MNC. And one more thing is it is in one company only so I guess I can not write much in CV and don't have any certifications !!


If you feel that your cv is not strong, try writing a good commitment letter. Qit might help...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

has anyone filled the Victoria SS on there on ?

I just filed it and I dont see any notification or any SS number or e-mail to suggest that my application has been recieved. please suggest


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

Any news ? If they have to reject can't they do it fast?


----------



## msalmank (Feb 10, 2014)

noobrex said:


> has anyone filled the Victoria SS on there on ?
> 
> I just filed it and I dont see any notification or any SS number or e-mail to suggest that my application has been recieved. please suggest


It usually takes a week for them to acknowledge the application. If they find everything in order, they'll let you know that it's submitted along with a reference #. If they have any questions for you, they'll contact you via email for that as well. And last and least favourable, if they don't accept the application (God forbid) for consideration of nomination, then they'll notify of you that as well.

I.e. standard response time is one week. Before that, you will have no way of confirming that it has actually been received. If you got the finish screen when submitting your application and saved that, just keep it safe. (logging into liveinvictoria doesn't show any pending or submitted applications either).

Best of luck! I know how nerve-racking being in the dark can be 

Regards.


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

noobrex said:


> has anyone filled the Victoria SS on there on ? I just filed it and I dont see any notification or any SS number or e-mail to suggest that my application has been recieved. please suggest


Hey I did it without an agent.
Just followed the instructions on the Vic website.
Should receive the ack soon.
All the best!


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

hashtagPR said:


> Hey I did it without an agent.
> Just followed the instructions on the Vic website.
> Should receive the ack soon.
> All the best!


Hi hashtagPR,
What is your points breakup ?
Thanks.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Guy, has anyone got invite today? no emails from VIC since 14th Feb? the wait is killing....


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Hi hashtagPR,
> What is your points breakup ?
> Thanks.



ielts 7, no points for exp, state sponsorship and single applicant


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Steve_SAP said:


> Hi Guy, has anyone got invite today? no emails from VIC since 14th Feb? the wait is killing....



They are celebrating valentine, this time for a week,,,

This wait is killing, however, I think the longer the wait the better are the chances for getting the sponsorship. Most of the people get rejected within 4 weeks of receiving the acknowledgment and most getting post that are invited. 

So keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:

Patience is the virtue...


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

Steve_SAP said:


> Hi Guy, has anyone got invite today? no emails from VIC since 14th Feb? the wait is killing....




Usually takes around 2-3 weeks for them to get back!
All the best


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

visiting this thread after long time...

applying vic ss soon..can some one help me is there any chance for me to get invite and positive SS?

i am going under 261313 .


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Janardhan.G said:


> visiting this thread after long time...
> 
> applying vic ss soon..can some one help me is there any chance for me to get invite and positive SS?
> 
> i am going under 261313 .


your experience and technical expertise?


----------



## SemB (Oct 21, 2013)

itsme1980 said:


> Any news ? If they have to reject can't they do it fast?


No update for me also.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> your experience and technical expertise?


i have 7+ yrs exp in MNC(not claiming any experience points as i have mech degree).

working in SAP technologies.

by the way, does this technology and exp makes any difference in getting +ve SS?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Janardhan.G said:


> i have 7+ yrs exp in MNC(not claiming any experience points as i have mech degree).
> 
> working in SAP technologies.
> 
> by the way, does this technology and exp makes any difference in getting +ve SS?


Yes it does. I'm a sap security consultant (deloitte) with 5 yrs experience. SAP is a hot skill in melbourne. I think you will get +ve response soon.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rajfirst said:


> Yes it does. I'm a sap security consultant (deloitte) with 5 yrs experience. SAP is a hot skill in melbourne. I think you will get +ve response soon.


Dude Raj you go your response really quick, just 3 days Great 

whats the general time do they take finlizing the application after initial ack ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Are there any ICT Project Managers waiting for SS ?

Also, software Tester who have recently applied for Vic SS ?


----------



## hammadmirza (Feb 6, 2014)

I am preparing application for VIC SS nomination under 261313 i have 5y/10m experience and ACS recognised after 05/2010. I currently reach 65 points for 190 visa. 

What are the chances of getting nomination and in what time frame they respond ?

Regard


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

hammadmirza said:


> I am preparing application for VIC SS nomination under 261313 i have 5y/10m experience and ACS recognised after 05/2010. I currently reach 65 points for 190 visa.
> 
> What are the chances of getting nomination and in what time frame they respond ?
> 
> Regard


Man i dont really thing if anybody has 100 % garantee, what i can suggest you to prepare a good cv (in their format) write as much as you can about what you were doing in your job and pray


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi All, I am new to this group. I have applied for VIC SS under 261313 category. Got the acknowledgement which gavce me a number and asked to wait for or upto 12 weeks. Does it always take 12 weeks or sometimes it happens fast?

________________
261313 | *+ACS *01/11/2013 - 31/01/2014 | *IELTS* L7.5, R7,W7, S7 | *SS* : Applied - 10/02/14 : Initial Ack - 17/02/14


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

sarohas said:


> Hi All, I am new to this group. I have applied for VIC SS under 261313 category. Got the acknowledgement which gavce me a number and asked to wait for or upto 12 weeks. Does it always take 12 weeks or sometimes it happens fast?
> 
> ________________
> 261313 | *+ACS *01/11/2013 - 31/01/2014 | *IELTS* L7.5, R7,W7, S7 | *SS* : Applied - 10/02/14 : Initial Ack - 17/02/14


It takes from 2 weeks to 2 months .. wait is the only option


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Are there any ICT Project Managers waiting for SS ?
> 
> Also, software Tester who have recently applied for Vic SS ?



Guys can somone respond please.

Also, whats the time do they take after initial ack to comfirm ?


----------



## LJ2M (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi I am a Software tester (261314) . I have applied for Vic SS (Class 190). I am waiting...............


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

What are the chances of Vic SS approval if it has once been rejected ?

reason given earlier was normal which everyone gets who gets rejected.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

LJ2M said:


> Hi I am a Software tester (261314) . I have applied for Vic SS (Class 190). I am waiting...............


Can you answer below mentioned questions please ? trying to see 

Are you working for an MNC ?
What your total Work Exp ?
Qualification ?
Certifications ?
Which domain are you from ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

LJ2M said:


> Hi I am a Software tester (261314) . I have applied for Vic SS (Class 190). I am waiting...............


Also, what is initial Ack and Fin Ack (in your signature line)

If you have recived Final Ack does it mean you have been granted the SS for Vic ?


----------



## LJ2M (Feb 11, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Also, what is initial Ack and Fin Ack ?
> 
> If you have recived Final Ack does it mean you have been granted the SS for Vic ?




Nope... Since I have mentioned in my vic SS appn about a friend staying in NSW.. They asked me for clarification why do I want to come to Victoria and What are my professional prospects there? I considered this as initial ack.... 

Final ack is wen i got a mail that they will get back to me after processing of 12 weeks.......


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rajfirst said:


> Victoria SS Team asked for a Commitment letter today and I have sent that today.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> 
> ...



Why did they ask for commitment letter in your case, as I can see its not a requirement ? Just in case when ever I file this I would be ready for this ?


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

LJ2M said:


> Nope... Since I have mentioned in my vic SS appn about a friend staying in NSW.. They asked me for clarification why do I want to come to Victoria and What are my professional prospects there? I considered this as initial ack....
> 
> Final ack is wen i got a mail that they will get back to me after processing of 12 weeks.......


I also got to respond to a query which asked why would I stay in Victoria when you have a relative living in NSW. I responded and now I got the response saying wait for 12 weeks.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sarohas said:


> I also got to respond to a query which asked why would I stay in Victoria when you have a relative living in NSW. I responded and now I got the response saying wait for 12 weeks.


under which occupation have you filled your application ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

LJ2M said:


> Hi I am a Software tester (261314) . I have applied for Vic SS (Class 190). I am waiting...............


Can you share your domain details and technical certifications along with the total work exp please.


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

ind2 said:


> They are celebrating valentine, this time for a week,,,
> 
> This wait is killing, however, I think the longer the wait the better are the chances for getting the sponsorship. Most of the people get rejected within 4 weeks of receiving the acknowledgment and most getting post that are invited.
> 
> ...


Don't get so excited dude......Kimh was rejected after waiting so long  But patience is the virtue, I agree. Lets wait (what else we can do anyway!!!)


----------



## LJ2M (Feb 11, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Can you share your domain details and technical certifications along with the total work exp please.



Domain: Telecom, Industrial Automation
Certifications: ISTQB (Foundation and Advanced-Test Analyst)
Experience: 4 yrs


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

LJ2M said:


> Domain: Telecom, Industrial Automation
> Certifications: ISTQB (Foundation and Advanced-Test Analyst)
> Experience: 4 yrs


Thanks for sharing the details.


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey everyone, is there any one who has applied under the occupation 263111??


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

ind2 said:


> Do not worry if they ask for a fresh copy and you do not want to update anything in the assessment ACS can Reissue the same within a day or two
> I overheard someone doing that.


Thanks ind2.
But i think i might have a problem. I got my ACS assessed on Aug 2012, and at that time there was no such 2yrs experience deduction, and so I am claiming my full experience for EOI points. But I doubt if they deduct the experience if i ask them to reissue the assessment??

Has anyone came across this situation before?

Thanks,PJS


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

itsme1980 said:


> Don't get so excited dude......Kimh was rejected after waiting so long  But patience is the virtue, I agree. Lets wait (what else we can do anyway!!!)




Just trying to be optimistic ,,,, the wait is killing....


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Has anyone received any mails post 14th Feb, 
can some one share the updated list.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

ind2 said:


> Has anyone received any mails post 14th Feb,
> can some one share the updated list.


this is list i have, I have updated LJ2M details as well.. next in line is Bemark and Rajbabu 

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013)
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980 | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | Waiting | Waiting
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | waiting


----------



## SemB (Oct 21, 2013)

Steve_SAP said:


> this is list i have, I have updated LJ2M details as well.. next in line is Bemark and Rajbabu
> 
> rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
> Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
> ...


Both of them received the invitation last week. This is not the updated list


----------



## SemB (Oct 21, 2013)

ind2 said:


> Has anyone received any mails post 14th Feb,
> can some one share the updated list.


Hi ind2,

Who has received the invitation on 14th Feb.?. Not anyone in the list got rejection/invitation on 14 the as far as I know.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I had filed an EOI for 261313 under 189 with 60 points. unfortunately i didnt receive invitation for more than 6 months of wait and I turned 33 by that time. Now my points stand at 55. My agent told me that i have an option for Victorian state sponsorship. Please help me out with the process details and more importantly the funds AUD30000. Its a huge amount for me. Do i have to show funds at the start of my EOI application under 190? 

Their website has written that "We do not require evidence of these financial resources."

Please help me out with detail steps to file for victorian sposorship.

Regards,
Gurpreet Singh


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Steve_SAP said:


> this is list i have, I have updated LJ2M details as well.. next in line is Bemark and Rajbabu
> 
> rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
> Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
> ...



Bemark and I got approval lon 12th feb itself guys..

Request you to navigate back to see the correct list.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

SemB said:


> Hi ind2,
> 
> Who has received the invitation on 14th Feb.?. Not anyone in the list got rejection/invitation on 14 the as far as I know.


Rajfirst and Ben some got invited around 14th feb
whereas Kimh got rejected.


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Gurpreet,

These agents make anyone fool very easily. Dont know why we go to them when the immi website gives all the details and process... anyways, its already done for you ! Ideally your agent should have suggested this piece of advice 6 months back and that time you could have claimed 65 points under State Sponsored category and would have sailed through easily.

You can apply under SS now. 

You do not worry about the funds. The website states it correctly. You do not have to show it anywhere. However, you should have good amount of money to support yourself initially once you land there. 

For filing under state sponsored - apart from filing details in EOI, you will have to go to every state website and apply for SS there. Fill in all the details correctly.

Good luck for your SS on 60 points for victoria. Try to increase it by preparing hard for IELTS and scoring 7 band in each section. Your hard work will pay you back. 





gsingh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had filed an EOI for 261313 under 189 with 60 points. unfortunately i didnt receive invitation for more than 6 months of wait and I turned 33 by that time. Now my points stand at 55. My agent told me that i have an option for Victorian state sponsorship. Please help me out with the process details and more importantly the funds AUD30000. Its a huge amount for me. Do i have to show funds at the start of my EOI application under 190?
> 
> ...


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

chdboy said:


> Hi Gurpreet,
> 
> These agents make anyone fool very easily. Dont know why we go to them when the immi website gives all the details and process... anyways, its already done for you ! Ideally your agent should have suggested this piece of advice 6 months back and that time you could have claimed 65 points under State Sponsored category and would have sailed through easily.
> 
> ...


Thanks chdboy for your valuable inputs.

I already have 7 in each in IELTS.

IELTS : 8.5/9.7/7 : 10 points
Experience : 6 years(2 years deducted) 5 points
Age: 33 : 25 points
Qualification: 15 points

My EOI is void now. so should i start afreash by myself filling a new EOI for 190 and other work or i let my agent do that.

Do you see any chances with 60 points under 261313.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

That is good if you have already scored minm 7 band in IELTS. Then, you file EOI on your own this time and fill in details at SS site as well. You never know if you are lucky, you will get it at 60 points also. Anyways filing EOI does not cost you anything.

Further, since your exp is lesser ( 4 years after deduction) - keep working and once your exp is more than 5 years... you will get 5 additional points. Your chances will be better then. 

Good luck bro !





gsingh said:


> Thanks chdboy for your valuable inputs.
> 
> I already have 7 in each in IELTS.
> 
> ...


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

gsingh said:


> Thanks chdboy for your valuable inputs.
> 
> I already have 7 in each in IELTS.
> 
> ...



Extra Points doesn't matter for State Sponsorship. You should have minimum 55 points.


I got positive results with 55 points and I have seen people with 65,70 points who got rejected.

Your experience, technical expertise and demand for your skills really matters.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

chdboy said:


> That is good if you have already scored minm 7 band in IELTS. Then, you file EOI on your own this time and fill in details at SS site as well. You never know if you are lucky, you will get it at 60 points also. Anyways filing EOI does not cost you anything.
> 
> Further, since your exp is lesser ( 4 years after deduction) - keep working and once your exp is more than 5 years... you will get 5 additional points. Your chances will be better then.
> 
> Good luck bro !


Thanks chdboy,

I would have gone for 190 6 months back as well, but only concern was funds. Anyway if I am destined to go to Australia I will. Lets give it a try.

Thanks a lot


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys, how long does Victoria aunty take to revert with Approvals and Rejections 

I was under the impression they are issuing visa in a hurry for 2613 codes ?

I am planning to apply under Software Tester Category.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Extra Points doesn't matter for State Sponsorship. You should have minimum 55 points.
> 
> 
> I got positive results with 55 points and I have seen people with 65,70 points who got rejected.
> ...


Thanks a lot Raj for motivating,

I am a software engineer with Java background and have 6 years of experience in a good multinational company. My category falls under 261313. Right now I don't have understanding how to proceed and the things that should be taken care of while filling case. I'll appreciate if you can throw some light on that with your experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Guys, how long does Victoria aunty take to revert with Approvals and Rejections
> 
> I was under the impression they are issuing visa in a hurry for 2613 codes ?
> 
> I am planning to apply under Software Tester Category.


I got it in 44 Days.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

gsingh said:


> Thanks a lot Raj for motivating,
> 
> I am a software engineer with Java background and have 6 years of experience in a good multinational company. My category falls under 261313. Right now I don't have understanding how to proceed and the things that should be taken care of while filling case. I'll appreciate if you can throw some light on that with your experience.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The below technologies are in demand at Vicotria. (Source: Vic Govt Website)

*ICT occupations in demand
Victoria is experiencing demand for Computing Professionals with specialisations in:

CISSP, C++/C#/C, Java, GIS, J2EE, Oracle, Oracle (E-Business Suite), Network security/firewall internet security, SAP, SIEBEL. *


Since you have 6 years exp in Java, you have a good chance. First prepare a resume in victoria format and apply through www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au.

If you are going through agent, ask them to expedite the process.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> The below technologies are in demand at Vicotria. (Source: Vic Govt Website)
> 
> *ICT occupations in demand
> Victoria is experiencing demand for Computing Professionals with specialisations in:
> ...


Thanks a lot. You have motivated me really. Right now filling EOI.


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

noobrex said:


> under which occupation have you filled your application ?


I have applied under 261313 Software Engineer


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

ind2 said:


> Has anyone received any mails post 14th Feb,
> can some one share the updated list.


Yes - I got a response on 17th Feb. when i submitted the commitment letter and they said wait now for 12 weeks.


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013)
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980 | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | Waiting | Waiting
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | waiting
Sarohas | 261313 |10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | waiting

I have updated the above list with my details, not sure if this is the latest.



__________________
261313: *ACS*: 01st Nov 13: *ACS+* 31st Jan 14: *IELTS* 09 Jan 14: L7.5,R7,W7,S7: *EOI* 08th Feb 14 | *Vic SS *Applied - 10th Feb 14: *VIC SS Ack *17th Feb 14


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

*Updated List*

*Name | Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*


rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | Waiting | Waiting
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting


----------



## warrenjones (May 8, 2013)

After applying on the 04/02 I received an initial acknowledgement on the 14/02 requesting a detailed CV and and letter of commitment. This was returned and a second email was received today stating that the file has been updated with the new details.

Do I assume that to be the Final Acknowledgement or will there be another email saying that I must wait for 12 weeks?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

warrenjones said:


> After applying on the 04/02 I received an initial acknowledgement on the 14/02 requesting a detailed CV and and letter of commitment. This was returned and a second email was received today stating that the file has been updated with the new details.
> 
> Do I assume that to be the Final Acknowledgement or will there be another email saying that I must wait for 12 weeks?


You will get a separate mail explaining 12 weeks time for processing...
That is the final acknowledgement


----------



## Sonal15 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi , my name is Sonal and I had applied for State sponsorship for Victoria in Jan but it got rejected. MY ACS and IELTS process is already complete. I applied for ACS under 261314 Software Testing category. My total points are coming to 55 leaving the State sponsorship points. I have a ISTQB certification which I got recently.Can anyone help on how to go about the application My total years of experience is 4.4 years but ACS has only considered 2 years as the relevant experience. Also , I have worked in Melbourne for 8 months.
Kindly provide some information on how should i go about my application

IELTS : Reading- 9 , Listening - 8.5 , Speaking - 7.5 . Writing -7 , Overall -8


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

If I had included my family initially in my SS application but I cant take my wife along as of now as she has to finish her MBA here can I leave her out of the final Visa application ? Whats the procedure can anyone guide me

or will i have to pay visa fee for her as well ?


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Sonal15 said:


> Hi , my name is Sonal and I had applied for State sponsorship for Victoria in Jan but it got rejected. MY ACS and IELTS process is already complete. I applied for ACS under 261314 Software Testing category. My total points are coming to 55 leaving the State sponsorship points. I have a ISTQB certification which I got recently.Can anyone help on how to go about the application My total years of experience is 4.4 years but ACS has only considered 2 years as the relevant experience. Also , I have worked in Melbourne for 8 months.
> Kindly provide some information on how should i go about my application
> 
> IELTS : Reading- 9 , Listening - 8.5 , Speaking - 7.5 . Writing -7 , Overall -8


Sorry to hear that Sonal. When did you get the rejection mail? Why dont you try other states which are still open for Software Testers? Seniors could shed some light on it here.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> If I had included my family initially in my SS application but I cant take my wife along as of now as she has to finish her MBA here can I leave her out of the final Visa application ? Whats the procedure can anyone guide me
> 
> or will i have to pay visa fee for her as well ?



If you included her in your Visa application (after receiving the invite), then you need to pay.

It is better to add partner in the same application. That fee is very less than filing a separate Partner visa application.


----------



## Sonal15 (Jan 23, 2014)

jollyjolly said:


> Sorry to hear that Sonal. When did you get the rejection mail? Why dont you try other states which are still open for Software Testers? Seniors could shed some light on it here.




Sorry I had applied in Dec , and recieved a mail from them on 4 Dec. I had asked them when I can re apply so they told to wait for 6 months. Also I checked the quota list of other states which gives state sponsorship but mostly they are accepting very limited number of application or have stopped taking them and giving SS on pro rata basis


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Sonal15 said:


> Sorry I had applied in Dec , and recieved a mail from them on 4 Dec. I had asked them when I can re apply so they told to wait for 6 months. Also I checked the quota list of other states which gives state sponsorship but mostly they are accepting very limited number of application or have stopped taking them and giving SS on pro rata basis


Another thing you can try is improving your IELTS score to get 8 in each band and directly apply for 189 visa with 65 points Or If you are married can consider Partners skill points if eligible.


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi NirajK, Did you get any response yet?


----------



## Sonal15 (Jan 23, 2014)

jollyjolly said:


> Another thing you can try is improving your IELTS score to get 8 in each band and directly apply for 189 visa with 65 points Or If you are married can consider Partners skill points if eligible.



My job code comes under the State nominated list , so I will have to take the state sponsorship. I can certainly work on improving the IELTS score , but we all know its a bit difficult to get 8 in all the section. Thanks for the input though


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rajfirst said:


> If you included her in your Visa application (after receiving the invite), then you need to pay.
> 
> It is better to add partner in the same application. That fee is very less than filing a separate Partner visa application.


Raj - I have included her in my State Sponsership application which I cant edit now I guess, so whats the work around as there are some financial constraints as well for me at this point as well her studies.


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

So can you not apply for ACT as of now under the same code?



Sonal15 said:


> My job code comes under the State nominated list , so I will have to take the state sponsorship. I can certainly work on improving the IELTS score , but we all know its a bit difficult to get 8 in all the section. Thanks for the input though


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Extra Points doesn't matter for State Sponsorship. You should have minimum 55 points.
> 
> 
> I got positive results with 55 points and I have seen people with 65,70 points who got rejected.
> ...


Hello Raj,

Could you please provide me the sample resume you had created.

Can i use same duties and responsiblities i had mentioned in my employer reference letter submitted to ACS

Thanks in advance


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Raj - I have included her in my State Sponsership application which I cant edit now I guess, so whats the work around as there are some financial constraints as well for me at this point as well her studies.


Included her name in EOI?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rajfirst said:


> Included her name in EOI?


I did mention her in the EOI as well as in the state sponserhsip

how can take them out now ?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> I did mention her in the EOI as well as in the state sponserhsip
> 
> how can take them out now ?


I would suggest you to edit the EOI now and Inform VIC SS.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

hmm yar i am confused, it might have a negative impact


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> hmm yar i am confused, it might have a negative impact


Then wait till u get +ve response from VIC and while submitting your visa application dont add your wife as co-applicant.

I presume you are not claiming any Partner Skills points..


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

warrenjones said:


> After applying on the 04/02 I received an initial acknowledgement on the 14/02 requesting a detailed CV and and letter of commitment. This was returned and a second email was received today stating that the file has been updated with the new details.
> 
> Do I assume that to be the Final Acknowledgement or will there be another email saying that I must wait for 12 weeks?


The application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.

To be eligible for nomination by the Victorian Government an applicant must first have an occupation on the Victorian Government State Nomination Occupation List. The occupation list identifies skills in demand in Victoria and is regularly updated to take into account changes in industry requirements for skilled professionals and tradespeople. The occupation list is an indication only of those occupations in demand in Victoria and having an occupation on this list does not guarantee nomination.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rajfirst said:


> Then wait till u get +ve response from VIC and while submitting your visa application dont add your wife as co-applicant.
> 
> I presume you are not claiming any Partner Skills points..


I am not claiming any points.

Three more questions -

1. Should i still edit the EOI as I can do it right now. Not sure about SS.
2. Will i have to pay her fees if there are three invites issued. ?
3. Do you think it would cause any problems to my case ?


----------



## Sonal15 (Jan 23, 2014)

gsingh said:


> Hello Raj,
> 
> Could you please provide me the sample resume you had created.
> 
> ...



Hi Raj , 

It would be great if you can share your resume with us. 
It might help us in getting the state sponsorship.
Also , few of the earlier replies posted by the people where they have mentioned few names for Vic state sponsorship , I noticed applications under 261314 Software Tester code rejected. I am not sure of the reason why but it does look like that they are currently not accepting these applications


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> I am not claiming any points.
> 
> Three more questions -
> 
> ...


Since you are not claiming any points for Partner skills, changing the EOI wont affect your SS. You can change it either now or after getting the invitation.


If you can do that now, please do it.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Sonal15 said:


> Hi Raj ,
> 
> It would be great if you can share your resume with us.
> It might help us in getting the state sponsorship.
> Also , few of the earlier replies posted by the people where they have mentioned few names for Vic state sponsorship , I noticed applications under 261314 Software Tester code rejected. I am not sure of the reason why but it does look like that they are currently not accepting these applications


PM your mail ID to me.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

gsingh said:


> Hello Raj,
> 
> Could you please provide me the sample resume you had created.
> 
> ...


PM your mail ID to me.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi All,

I have one question. I am planning to apply for SS & EOI next month and I am planning for a ISTQB certification(foundation level) after that. Can I put like "ISTQB certified holder" in my resume before attending the exam. My plan is to pass the ISTQB before lodging for the visa if I get an invite. 

Is this acceptable? will they ask for all certificates at time of EOI/SS?


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

ind2, Niraj, any response?


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

itsme1980 said:


> ind2, Niraj, any response?


None, my friend


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one question. I am planning to apply for SS & EOI next month and I am planning for a ISTQB certification(foundation level) after that. Can I put like "ISTQB certified holder" in my resume before attending the exam. My plan is to pass the ISTQB before lodging for the visa if I get an invite.
> 
> Is this acceptable? will they ask for all certificates at time of EOI/SS?


I would never send them a CV stating that I have a degree/certificate that you still don't have.

If for any reason (even if it's unlikely) you finally can't get it, and they request it... you'd be in trouble.


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have applied for VIC SS and EOI yesterday. Although I have been following this thread for a while, I would like to know roughly the timeframe for VIC SS approval and the process that follows. Could anyone brief me?

Thanks
Kranthi


----------



## Cooldude1308 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have also applied for VIC SS yesterday. Awaiting ack.
Anyone who has received an ack or approval this month? 
Any 457 holders receiving SS in 2 weeks?

Seniors, can you please let us know the normal lead time? I am hoping for streamlined path as I have 457.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Cooldude1308 said:


> I have also applied for VIC SS yesterday. Awaiting ack.
> Anyone who has received an ack or approval this month?
> Any 457 holders receiving SS in 2 weeks?
> 
> Seniors, can you please let us know the normal lead time? I am hoping for streamlined path as I have 457.



457 holders will get the response within a week.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one question. I am planning to apply for SS & EOI next month and I am planning for a ISTQB certification(foundation level) after that. Can I put like "ISTQB certified holder" in my resume before attending the exam. My plan is to pass the ISTQB before lodging for the visa if I get an invite.
> 
> Is this acceptable? will they ask for all certificates at time of EOI/SS?


Sorry if I sound rude, but does't that constitute lying? Why do you want to risk your profile altogether?


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Cooldude1308 said:


> I have also applied for VIC SS yesterday. Awaiting ack.
> Anyone who has received an ack or approval this month?
> Any 457 holders receiving SS in 2 weeks?
> 
> Seniors, can you please let us know the normal lead time? I am hoping for streamlined path as I have 457.


I had a 457 and got Vic SS, in 2 days in Sep/Oct 2013. Hope the trend continues.
Lot of focus is on your CV ( you need to put things well there and in detail).


----------



## Cooldude1308 (Nov 5, 2013)

chdboy said:


> I had a 457 and got Vic SS, in 2 days in Sep/Oct 2013. Hope the trend continues.
> Lot of focus is on your CV ( you need to put things well there and in detail).


Thanks for prompt reply. Which ANZSCO code did u apply for? Did u get an ack mail straightaway or directly the positive response? Can u give some more details around the profile etc?


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello Raj,

It would be great if you could share your detailed CV with me as well, as I am also under 261314 and worry due to many rejection from VIC SS under 261314..


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Apekshap said:


> Hello Raj,
> 
> It would be great if you could share your detailed CV with me as well, as I am also under 261314 and worry due to many rejection from VIC SS under 261314..


I had applied with 261313... Software engineer...


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> I had applied with 261313... Software engineer...


Thanks for quick reply.

Yeah, that I know but this is for reference only.. It would be really great for me..


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Apekshap said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> 
> Yeah, that I know but this is for reference only.. It would be really great for me..



PM your email ID


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> PM your email ID


Thanks a lot, Raj !!


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Apekshap said:


> Thanks a lot, Raj !!


Sent.

Good Luck.


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Sent.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks much !!!


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

I strongly feel that Victoria has clubbed sending the approvals with the Skill Select invitation rounds. So hoping to hear something next week. Please keep us updated if anyone gets response :ear:


----------



## Cooldude1308 (Nov 5, 2013)

Can seniors pls verify if vic ss is now along the same date as skill select?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Cooldude1308 said:


> Can seniors pls verify if vic ss is now along the same date as skill select?


For the last two invitation rounds, it is like that.

We got Approval 2/3 days post invitation round date.


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

System Analyst (261112).
Got Ack email very next day and then got the positive response a day after. I had worked in Australia for 2 years in the past on 457. That could be the reason. 





Cooldude1308 said:


> Thanks for prompt reply. Which ANZSCO code did u apply for? Did u get an ack mail straightaway or directly the positive response? Can u give some more details around the profile etc?


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Any computer networks professional???


----------



## FrederickP (Jul 1, 2013)

State nomination application page require us to fill in relatives/friend detail. Do VIC requesting any document/proof on that?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

FrederickP said:


> State nomination application page require us to fill in relatives/friend detail. Do VIC requesting any document/proof on that?


No. They wont ask.

They will check whether the data you provide matches with your EOI.


----------



## Ragan (Jan 24, 2014)

Steve_SAP said:


> this is list i have, I have updated LJ2M details as well.. next in line is Bemark and Rajbabu
> 
> rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
> Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
> ...


PLease add me 261313 SS applied 20-02-2014

Thanks in advance


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013)
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980 | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | Waiting | Waiting
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | | Waiting


----------



## Ragan (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks jollyjolly


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Apekshap said:


> Hello Raj,
> 
> I am also under 261314 and worry due to many rejection from VIC SS under 261314..
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

I am also adding myself, I submitted my application today, I am applying for ICT Security Specialist (262112)

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013)
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980 | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | Waiting | Waiting
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | | Waiting
Hunter85| 262112 | 21.02.2014 | | Waiting


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

any replies any one..... I think there should some replies next week, post the invitation round, that is the trend we are seeing in the past few weeks.


----------



## FrederickP (Jul 1, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> No. They wont ask.
> 
> They will check whether the data you provide matches with your EOI.


Hi Raj,

Thanks for your reply.

While filling up the working experience in EOI page (DIBP), it states that need to enter last 10 years of working experience. I had 14 years of working experience. Shall I enter all of them or just the last 10 years? I submitted all 14 years of working experience for skill assessment. The skill assessment clearly states that the last 4 years of experience is not relevant to ANZCOD I'm applying.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

I am also adding myself, I submitted my application, I am applying for Software Tester (261314)

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013)
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980 | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | Waiting | Waiting
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | | Waiting
Hunter85| 262112 | 21.02.2014 | | Waiting 
Noobrex| 261314 | 18.02.2014 | | Waiting


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ind2 said:


> any replies any one..... I think there should some replies next week, post the invitation round, that is the trend we are seeing in the past few weeks.


Going by the trend you should be getting your result in the next week. Best of luck buddy


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

FrederickP said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> While filling up the working experience in EOI page (DIBP), it states that need to enter last 10 years of working experience. I had 14 years of working experience. Shall I enter all of them or just the last 10 years? I submitted all 14 years of working experience for skill assessment. The skill assessment clearly states that the last 4 years of experience is not relevant to ANZCOD I'm applying.




Fill everything and choose the non skilled experience as irrelevant.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rajfirst said:


> Fill everything and choose the non skilled experience as irrelevant.


Raj - When can i expect result if i recieved the ack on 18th Feb ?


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

hey guys i see the status of below applicants as unchanged since january, are they still waiting for a response or they simply didnt update their status?

Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980 | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | Waiting | Waiting
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | | Waiting
Hunter85| 262112 | 21.02.2014 | | Waiting 
Noobrex| 261314 | 18.02.2014 | | Waiting


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> hey guys i see the status of below applicants as unchanged since january, are they still waiting for a response or they simply didnt update their status?
> 
> Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
> Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
> ...


I am still waiting.


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

NirajK said:


> I am still waiting.


Me too


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

tired of waiting......


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Raj - When can i expect result if i recieved the ack on 18th Feb ?


Seriously no idea dude.. We got our results two days after the invitation round.

I think by next tuesday or wednesday few guys will get the response from VIC Govt.

I got my results after 44 days. Since you applied on 18th feb, you can expect by next month.

Not sure..


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Guys I am so confused, I mean really WTF

A member here was rejected by Victoria, he had 3 years of XP and over 7 in IELTS in each band.
His occupation is same as mine 262112 ICT Security Specialist. I am now checking the ceilings 

2621	Database and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists	1920	557

so they still have more than 1300 persons to fit. ICT Security Specialist is only sponsored by Victoria (ACT has closed it and WA accepts it only if you have job offer, yeah......)

So what can be the reason of rejection? It's been 7 months since last july and you couldnt even filled half of what you anticipated and you are still rejecting.

I am still in the waiting period but hearing this story makes me sad, I could understand if the occupation ceiling was close to fill up and they only wanted really good candidates....


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> 2621	Database and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists	1920	557
> 
> so they still have more than 1300 persons to fit. ICT Security Specialist is only sponsored by Victoria (ACT has closed it and WA accepts it only if you have job offer, yeah......)
> 
> ...


The fact that "Australia" (the country) can fit 1300 guys from a given profession doesn't mean that Victoria is keen to invite all of them. They may leave some professions on their "open list", but only invite whoever they feel like.

If they don't feel that one of us is going to find a job, or is not someone that is demanded at the moment, or our skills are not enough, or whatever other reason, we won't get an invitation, as simple/sad/hard as that... even if the celings are far from being reached.

Good luck to everybody, and remember that even if we get a rejection, life goes on.

All the best.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

PaddyOnTheGo said:


> The fact that "Australia" (the country) can fit 1300 guys from a given profession doesn't mean that Victoria is keen to invite all of them. They may leave some professions on their "open list", but only invite whoever they feel like.
> 
> If they don't feel that one of us is going to find a job, or is not someone that is demanded at the moment, or our skills are not enough, or whatever other reason, we won't get an invitation, as simple/sad/hard as that... even if the celings are far from being reached.
> 
> ...


+1 
And always keep reminding yourself, if Victoria rejects you, there are at a loss, not you. Helps to beat anxiety and stress.

:fencing:


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> Guys I am so confused, I mean really WTF
> 
> A member here was rejected by Victoria, he had 3 years of XP and over 7 in IELTS in each band.
> His occupation is same as mine 262112 ICT Security Specialist. I am now checking the ceilings
> ...


SA also sponsors but it is currently only opened to onshore applicants (until July) 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi All,

Update :

Following occupations are closed by Vic for this year.

261111	ICT Business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst 

I wish good luck for people who are waiting for sponsorship.

for reference: State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Update :
> 
> ...


Awesome. So what it means for those who have already applied?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

NirajK said:


> Awesome. So what it means for those who have already applied?


Sathiya , correct me if I am wrong.

As you have already submitted I guess you should wait for their confirmation (acceptance/rejection). There is no possibility of creating a new application for these occupations.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rajfirst said:


> Seriously no idea dude.. We got our results two days after the invitation round.
> 
> I think by next tuesday or wednesday few guys will get the response from VIC Govt.
> 
> ...


hmm so at least a month .... it seems bro and btw did you file your application or are yout aking help from Agent


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> hmm so at least a month .... it seems bro and btw did you file your application or are yout aking help from Agent




Right from the scratch, I'm doing everything on my own.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

awesome bro  ,,, lets see i have been rejected once by Victoria last year cause i didnt know much was depending upon my agent an all...this time me too have tried doing everything on my own lets see what do i get this time 

if i do go though would catch up and thank you in person  for all the help bro


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Sathiya , correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> As you have already submitted I guess you should wait for their confirmation (acceptance/rejection). There is no possibility of creating a new application for these occupations.



What next guys what do you suggest we should do?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

ind2 said:


> What next guys what do you suggest we should do?


It would be better if you mail them by giving all your details. You will get a reply in a day or two.
Following is the ID for skilled migration enquiries.
[email protected]


----------



## rajemailid (Dec 1, 2013)

Guys - I need on clarification on SS for Vic. I applied for 190 on 22/Jan/14 got an ack on 10/02 to provide a detail resume (as I have uploaded in pdf format with a little different format).

So I reformatted the resume and try to upload on 18/02 and I don't see my earlier application for update. Sent email to them with the ref number. There is no response. So I recreated again and uploaded with new details. I think in this process I lost the seniority, is that correct? or will I be considered as SS logged on 22/jan?


----------



## gasco (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am doing this Aus process all alone. Here is my status:

1. Category: Software Tester
2. ACS Clear
3. IELTS above 7 in all
4. EOI lodged
5. VIC SS applied on 13th Feb 2014- Got Reply on 14th Feb to Submit the statement why want to move to Victoria if you have friends in NSW.
6. Submitted the statement today 22nd Feb.

Now waiting...


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Guys,

Tomorrow or Day after tomorrow you can expect the response from VIC.

All the best guys. Expecting all of you in visa applicants thread


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

gasco said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am doing this Aus process all alone. Here is my status:
> 
> ...


What is your skill set and which domain ?
Whats the total work exp ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Just wondering how does a mail sent from Victoria for a SS approval looks like 

Can anyone who have got the approval mail share the mail after removing the personal details (offcouse)..

I have seen rejection mail just want to look at the sample of the Posotive assessment from Victoria.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Just wondering how does a mail sent from Victoria for a SS approval looks like
> 
> Can anyone who have got the approval mail share the mail after removing the personal details (offcouse)..
> 
> I have seen rejection mail just want to look at the sample of the Posotive assessment from Victoria.


As you wish 



STATE NOMINATED MIGRATION – VICTORIA
<NAME>
(ANZSCO Code: XXXXXX Occupation: XXXXXXXX XXXXXX)

Dear <NAME>,

Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme has been assessed and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful.

We have assessed that your experience and qualifications are currently in demand in Victoria, Australia. You have also assessed yourself as meeting the requirements of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Please read the following conditions carefully as Victorian Government nomination is subject to the requirements outlined in this email.

Conditions of Victorian Government nomination

1. You and your dependants intend to live in Victoria for at least two years. You understand that this two year commitment commences from the time that the nominated visa is granted if you are already living in Victoria; or upon arrival in Australia if you are currently living overseas.

2. You have sufficient financial resources to support yourself and your dependents.

3. You understand that all decisions concerning eligibility for migrant visas are the responsibility of DIBP.

4. You understand that the Victorian Government is not responsible for finding employment, accommodation, or providing financial or establishment assistance to you or your dependants.

5. You understand that nomination is provided with the following conditions:
· You agree to advise the Victorian Government of your DIBP visa application outcome and migration plans.
· You continue to meet DIBP visa conditions whilst in Australia.
· You keep the Victorian Government informed of your contact details prior to arriving in Victoria and while living in Victoria for a period of two years (e.g. telephone number and address).
· You understand that the Victorian Government may contact you in relation to your nomination at any stage during the period of your visa, and that you will complete surveys if requested by the State, including a survey upon arrival and at six monthly intervals for the two years after arrival.

Next steps
1. We have officially informed DIBP of the Victorian nomination by nominating your Expression of Interest (EOI) application in SkillSelect. You should now receive an invitation to make a visa application from DIBP.
2. We request that you advise us when you have been formally invited by DIBP to make a visa application, and also when you have completed the visa application. You must inform the Skilled and Business Migration Program of your visa application reference number.

DIBP provides state nominated skilled migrants with priority processing. For more information on SkillSelect, visit DIBP’s website: SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect.

The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with visa matters and we are unable to contact DIBP or the Migration Review Tribunal on your behalf.

Again congratulations, we look forward to hearing from you soon.

Please quote Reference Number: SS-XXXX-XXXXXXX in all of your communication to us.

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program
Trade, Manufacturing, Aviation and Employment Division
Department of State Development, Business and Innovation
GPO Box 4509, Victoria, Melbourne, 3000
Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria |
T: 03 9651 9756 | [email protected]


*****************************************************************************************
Department of State Development, Business and Innovation, Government of Victoria, Victoria, Australia.
This email, and any attachments, may contain privileged and confidential information. If you are not the intended recipient, you may not distribute or reproduce this e-mail or the attachments. If you have received this message in error, please notify us by return email.
*****************************************************************************************-


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

awesome  Raj

I was just wondering, how does the mail look like which is so illusive and I have missed it once and not sure about the second time.. (I hope it turns out Positive this time) ...just wanted to know how does it look like irrespective of the result  

Thanks again for sharing and cheers


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> awesome  Raj
> 
> I was just wondering, how does the mail look like which is so illusive and I have missed it once and not sure about the second time.. (I hope it turns out Positive this time) ...just wanted to know how does it look like irrespective of the result
> 
> Thanks again for sharing and cheers


You will definitely get this mail. And I wish the same for everyone here 

ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> You will definitely get this mail. And I wish the same for everyone here
> 
> ray:ray:ray:ray:


Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
It looks amazing and reading the mail had a very good feeling, 
Once again congrats Raj and Best of luck Nobrex.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Even reading this e mail made me feel really happy
I hope one day i will also receive it, i wish all of us will receive....


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013)
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980 | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | Waiting | Waiting
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | | Waiting
Hunter85| 262112 | 21.02.2014 | | Waiting 
Noobrex| 261314 | 18.02.2014 | | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 |10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | waiting



__________________
261313: ACS: 01st Nov 13: ACS+ 31st Jan 14: IELTS 09 Jan 14: L7.5,R7,W7,S7: EOI 08th Feb 14: Vic SS Applied - 10th Feb 14: VIC SS Ack 17th Feb 14


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

sarohas said:


> rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
> Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
> bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
> yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
> ...




Again an outdated list... 

I and bemark got approval on 12th Feb itself....


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi All,

I am filling application for Victoria. Which option should i choose from metropolitan melbourne/ regional victoria to settle for more favourable outcome. Please help.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013)
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Waiting
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Waiting
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980 | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | Waiting | Waiting
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | | Waiting
Hunter85| 262112 | 21.02.2014 |24.02.2014 | Waiting 
Noobrex| 261314 | 18.02.2014 | | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 |10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | waiting


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

hello everyone, I got my initial acknowledgment and a document reference number, does this reference number mean anything? can we track who got approved last time and try to guess how many people are in the queue?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

*Updated List*

*Name | Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*


rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | Waiting | Waiting
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Guys above post has the updated list...

Please follow this..


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Guys above post has the updated list...
> 
> Please follow this..


thanks Raj, I see you keeping upto your promise.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

SO SAD.... Today I got rejected by VIC...

I Applied on 24th Jan under 261313.

Will wait for ACT response....I am confident that I'll get approval from ACT.

wish me luck...


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

sudheerreddy said:


> SO SAD.... Today I got rejected by VIC...
> 
> I Applied on 24th Jan under 261313.
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! Cant believe this. Really sorry to hear that Sudheer. I am feeling really tensed now. I have applied under same code. Why do you think they have rejected?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> SO SAD.... Today I got rejected by VIC...
> 
> I Applied on 24th Jan under 261313.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear Sudheerreddy..

What is your experience?


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> SO SAD.... Today I got rejected by VIC...
> 
> I Applied on 24th Jan under 261313.
> 
> ...


Oh. Thats bad.

On a separate note, WTF? I am waiting from Jan 8th. Not sure if I shall send an email to Ms Victoria.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Sorry to hear Sudheerreddy..
> 
> What is your experience?


I have 4+ years on JAVA, ACS deducted 2 years...


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> OMG!!!! Cant believe this. Really sorry to hear that Sudheer. I am feeling really tensed now. I have applied under same code. Why do you think they have rejected?


They didn't specify the exact reason, I think it's common rejection mail..


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

sudheerreddy said:


> I have 4+ years on JAVA, ACS deducted 2 years...


Wish you all the best for your ACT SS :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

NirajK said:


> Oh. Thats bad.
> 
> On a separate note, WTF? I am waiting from Jan 8th. Not sure if I shall send an email to Ms Victoria.


I think you will get the approval, most of the rejection mails got with in 4-5 weeks, most of the approval mails got after 7-8 weeks


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

NirajK said:


> Oh. Thats bad.
> 
> On a separate note, WTF? I am waiting from Jan 8th. Not sure if I shall send an email to Ms Victoria.


I thought they do it in the order they receive applications.this looks strange


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Anyone who gets any update from Victoria please keep us posted here. Really appreciate Sudheerreddy updating us. thanks a lot Sudheer


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

sudheerreddy said:


> SO SAD.... Today I got rejected by VIC...
> 
> I Applied on 24th Jan under 261313.
> 
> ...


Sudheer - Sorry to hear that! Our best wishes with u.
Does ACT has 261313 still open to apply?
Can we apply for multiple SS in parallel?

Anyone who can share some info on my above questions. 

Thanks!!


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear you got rejected sudheerreddy, good luck with ACT.

The list, updated:

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
sudheerreddy | 261313 | 24.01.2014 | Rejected (24.02.2014)
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | Waiting | Waiting
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> SO SAD.... Today I got rejected by VIC...
> 
> I Applied on 24th Jan under 261313.
> 
> ...


Which state did you choose in your EOI?


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

sudheerreddy said:


> SO SAD.... Today I got rejected by VIC...
> 
> I Applied on 24th Jan under 261313.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that best of luck for ACT. Wishing you Godspees.


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear that bro. Good luck for ACT. And it is good to see that you are pretty confident about it. Hope your confidence earns you ACT SS. Be in touch.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

sarohas said:


> Sudheer - Sorry to hear that! Our best wishes with u.
> Does ACT has 261313 still open to apply?
> Can we apply for multiple SS in parallel?
> 
> ...


hey bro, I applied through y-axis (hyd), they applied for VIC and ACT on the same day. So we can apply for multiple SS. only thing is ACT charges 300 AUD


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> SO SAD.... Today I got rejected by VIC...
> 
> I Applied on 24th Jan under 261313.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear dude, good luck to your ACT.

BTW, whats your technology.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Which state did you choose in your EOI?


no idea buddy, y-axis filed on behalf of me, as I was little bit busy I opted for some agent.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

sarohas said:


> Sudheer - Sorry to hear that! Our best wishes with u.
> Does ACT has 261313 still open to apply?
> Can we apply for multiple SS in parallel?
> 
> ...


ACT is closed for 261313, but still you can apply for verification


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Any one got any replies today ?


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

ind2 said:


> Any one got any replies today ?


Nothing today.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Strange sudheerreddy application got finalized before the below mentioned applicants -

Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

I got VIC state sponsorship on 31st Jan 2014. Visa lodged on 20th Feb 2014. Awaiting CO allocation.:frusty::frusty:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

gkkumar said:


> I got VIC state sponsorship on 31st Jan 2014. Visa lodged on 20th Feb 2014. Awaiting CO allocation.:frusty::frusty:


congrats ! when did you apply and what was your occupation code ?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

gkkumar said:


> I got VIC state sponsorship on 31st Jan 2014. Visa lodged on 20th Feb 2014. Awaiting CO allocation.:frusty::frusty:


Hi Kumar,

Can you please share ur timelines and to which occupation you applied ?

Thanks,
Vasu.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> I got VIC state sponsorship on 31st Jan 2014. Visa lodged on 20th Feb 2014. Awaiting CO allocation.:frusty::frusty:


I lodged my application on 14th Feb. Seems we will get our grants on the same time...

Plz add ur details to ur signature..


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

lol now he wont reply  thats called teasing


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> hey bro, I applied through y-axis (hyd), they applied for VIC and ACT on the same day. So we can apply for multiple SS. only thing is ACT charges 300 AUD


In ALL of the threads and forums I have seen Victoria rejects ALL candidates that apply to multiple states at the same time or that select ALL or multiple states in their EOI. My advise to anyone willing to apply for Vic SS do NOT apply for another state at the same time and ONLY select Vic in your EOI or else there is a very good chance tthat they reject you. They want people who will commit to living in Vic for at least 2 years so when you show them that you are ready to go elsewhere too yhey start doubting your committment. It is just a personal advise based on all the cases I have seen.

Best of luck guys


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> SO SAD.... Today I got rejected by VIC...
> 
> I Applied on 24th Jan under 261313.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that sudheerreddy. Best of luck for ACT.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Strange sudheerreddy application got finalized before the below mentioned applicants -
> 
> Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
> Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
> SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting


That happens sometimes. I had spoken to people who had applied after me and got response before me. It was mostly not to say all rejections.
It is not always the case but it sometimes happens that they give rejection quite "quickly"...


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Hi Kumar,
> 
> Can you please share ur timelines and to which occupation you applied ?
> 
> ...


Hi Vasu

IELTS - 8; Aug 13th 2013.
ACS - Sept 2013
EOI - Dec 2013
Invitation - Jan 2014
Visa - Feb 2014


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Me86 said:


> In ALL of the threads and forums I have seen Victoria rejects ALL candidates that apply to multiple states at the same time or that select ALL or multiple states in their EOI. My advise to anyone willing to apply for Vic SS do NOT apply for another state at the same time and ONLY select Vic in your EOI or else there is a very good chance tthat they reject you. They want people who will commit to living in Vic for at least 2 years so when you show them that you are ready to go elsewhere too yhey start doubting your committment. It is just a personal advise based on all the cases I have seen.
> 
> Best of luck guys


Oh....gud info....but I was completely busy due to some production release...That's why I was relied on my agent and I just provided the docs whatever they asked..


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Me86 said:


> In ALL of the threads and forums I have seen Victoria rejects ALL candidates that apply to multiple states at the same time or that select ALL or multiple states in their EOI. My advise to anyone willing to apply for Vic SS do NOT apply for another state at the same time and ONLY select Vic in your EOI or else there is a very good chance tthat they reject you. They want people who will commit to living in Vic for at least 2 years so when you show them that you are ready to go elsewhere too yhey start doubting your committment. It is just a personal advise based on all the cases I have seen.
> 
> Best of luck guys


But...I am not sure whether this info is correct or not...One of my colleague also applied to VIC and ACT on the same day. He got approval from both the sates with in a gap of 2 weeks. Then he preferred VIC as the job market is vast.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Me86 said:


> In ALL of the threads and forums I have seen Victoria rejects ALL candidates that apply to multiple states at the same time or that select ALL or multiple states in their EOI. My advise to anyone willing to apply for Vic SS do NOT apply for another state at the same time and ONLY select Vic in your EOI or else there is a very good chance tthat they reject you. They want people who will commit to living in Vic for at least 2 years so when you show them that you are ready to go elsewhere too yhey start doubting your committment. It is just a personal advise based on all the cases I have seen.
> 
> Best of luck guys


and...even I think..it depends on number of yrs exp and skill set also..

I have only 4 yrs and I am into JAVA...you can find lot of people on java..where as..my colleague has 8 yrs of exp and also he is into MS CRM Development which very hot and rare to find people...

he got his grant in december..and he started applying for jobs from hyderabad itself...and by Jan end..he got job with gud package ( i think its around 100k)...I am not sure whether 100k is gud package for you people..but I feel personally 100K is gud...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

gkkumar said:


> Hi Vasu
> 
> IELTS - 8; Aug 13th 2013.
> ACS - Sept 2013
> ...


Thanks for sharing the information.

We also need to know if you can share the below information -
1. When did you apply for your Victoria State Sponsorship (the date)?
2. Which occupation code you applied for like (Soft Tester / Soft Eng) its code ?

Regards,


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Thanks for sharing the information.
> 
> We also need to know if you can share the below information -
> 1. When did you apply for your Victoria State Sponsorship (the date)?
> ...


I received the invitation approx 15 days after application with VIC.. I will let you know the date in some time.. 

Occupation code - 262111.

Cheers !! :tea:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IELTS - 8; Aug 13th 2013.
ACS - Sept 2013
EOI - Dec 2013
Invitation - Jan 2014
Visa - Feb 2014


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

BTW, how about the job market in VIC. I am a DB2 DBA with around 8 years of experience. Also, would you people suggest to resign my present job in India ? I have lodged the visa appln on 20th Feb 2014. PCC and Medicals are pending. Should be done in a week. CO yet to be assigned. Please share your thoughts. 

How do we plan for job search. Have uploaded my resume in seek.com and glassdoor.com, however, no positive response until now. 

:drum::drum:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IELTS - 8; Aug 13th 2013.
ACS - Sept 2013
EOI - Dec 2013
Invitation - Jan 2014
Visa - Feb 2014


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> and...even I think..it depends on number of yrs exp and skill set also..
> 
> I have only 4 yrs and I am into JAVA...you can find lot of people on java..where as..my colleague has 8 yrs of exp and also he is into MS CRM Development which very hot and rare to find people...
> 
> he got his grant in december..and he started applying for jobs from hyderabad itself...and by Jan end..he got job with gud package ( i think its around 100k)...I am not sure whether 100k is gud package for you people..but I feel personally 100K is gud...


As you mention, I think your friend is a rare resource (not many people are able to find good jobs being offshore).
I spoke to someone who had around 9 years experience and who git rejected. It really depends on your CV and skillsets but most of the people (including myself) dont have rare profiles.
Its just a personal advise, competition is very tough for Vic so rather put all your chances on your side and show them that you are committed and dont take risks.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

gkkumar said:


> BTW, how about the job market in VIC. I am a DB2 DBA with around 8 years of experience. Also, would you people suggest to resign my present job in India ? I have lodged the visa appln on 20th Feb 2014. PCC and Medicals are pending. Should be done in a week. CO yet to be assigned. Please share your thoughts.
> 
> How do we plan for job search. Have uploaded my resume in seek.com and glassdoor.com, however, no positive response until now.
> 
> ...



dont resgin take long leave find a job come resign


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

noobrex said:


> dont resgin take long leave find a job come resign


Hey noobrex...remember? whats up? whats ur status? I think Morks have already left for Canberra...


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

guys could you please rate my profile?

I applied last week for ICT Security Specialist

I have 1 year volunteer work (not assessed) and another 5 years and 3 months (which ACS deducted 2 years from it.)

I have ITIL, Qualys Guard, Microsoft Security fundamentals certificate

Do you think I have any chance?


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

noobrex said:


> dont resgin take long leave find a job come resign


Thanks noobrex for the response. I have a notice period of 3 months at my present company and I am eager to move to Australia at the earliest, due to some personal reasons. Can you share your email id - will want to speak to you. 

:gossip:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

AUS14 said:


> Hey noobrex...remember? whats up? whats ur status? I think Morks have already left for Canberra...


Hey, yes Mroks is in Canberra, but yea everyone is finding in tough to find a job be it canberra or melbourne ..tough life after all


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

gkkumar said:


> Thanks noobrex for the response. I have a notice period of 3 months at my present company and I am eager to move to Australia at the earliest, due to some personal reasons. Can you share your email id - will want to speak to you.
> 
> :gossip:


Well, I am currently seeing some of the people I know who are in Melbourne and have not been able to find a job there in there profiles as every job req some local exp, based on this I would suggest you follow the below mentioned process 

1. I would suggest you take a long leave go find a job. (which i plan to do if i get SS)
2. Come back and resign (if possible try negotiate your notice period may be give your 3 months salary ) not sure (In our organization we can leave salary and go, moreover if you going on long leave you would already be creating a backup 
3. Go join the job.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hunter85 said:


> guys could you please rate my profile?
> 
> I applied last week for ICT Security Specialist
> 
> ...


Think looks good your certifications are in demand there !


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Thanks noobrex for the response. I have a notice period of 3 months at my present company and I am eager to move to Australia at the earliest, due to some personal reasons. Can you share your email id - will want to speak to you.
> 
> :gossip:


Hi Gkkumar,

I will also move to melbourne immediately once i received the grant. Most probably late may or early june this year, since I have to serve 2 months notice period.

PM me your email ID. Lets connect.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Well, I am currently seeing some of the people I know who are in Melbourne and have not been able to find a job there in there profiles as every job req some local exp, based on this I would suggest you follow the below mentioned process
> 
> 1. I would suggest you take a long leave go find a job. (which i plan to do if i get SS)
> 2. Come back and resign (if possible try negotiate your notice period may be give your 3 months salary ) not sure (In our organization we can leave salary and go, moreover if you going on long leave you would already be creating a backup
> 3. Go join the job.


Thanks again noobrex. I am planning to move with my family ( wife and a kid - 2 years old ). I am ok for part time jobs also - my wife might also work on part time, until I get a position in my field. Will finding a part time job also a difficult thing ? Thanks for your prompt responses. Will definitely help me making correct decision.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Well, I am currently seeing some of the people I know who are in Melbourne and have not been able to find a job there in there profiles as every job req some local exp, based on this I would suggest you follow the below mentioned process
> 
> 1. I would suggest you take a long leave go find a job. (which i plan to do if i get SS)
> 2. Come back and resign (if possible try negotiate your notice period may be give your 3 months salary ) not sure (In our organization we can leave salary and go, moreover if you going on long leave you would already be creating a backup
> 3. Go join the job.


Good that I have some local experience


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you very much for keeping my moral high, I am planning to move to oz since last year and if i get rejected from Victoria, I would have to wait until August to apply again, I live in Czech republic it is really good here but having the thought of moving to australia is making me really excited, I just want to have my grant e mail as soon as possibe 



noobrex said:


> Think looks good your certifications are in demand there !


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Hi Gkkumar,
> 
> I will also move to melbourne immediately once i received the grant. Most probably late may or early june this year, since I have to serve 2 months notice period.
> 
> PM me your email ID. Lets connect.


Hey Raj,

Check your private messages. Just sent my contact details.

BTW, did you resign from your present job in India ?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi All,

As you all know, my Vic application was rejected. I am trying to dig put the reason behind it. Before applying, I had created 2 resumes - 1 strictly on Vic's guidelines and the other one a very detailed resume. Just got to know that my agent had uploaded only the detailed one and not the Vic one. Do you think that could be the reason for rejection. 

Note - Vic one was more inclined to roles and responsibilities rather than projects.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

kimh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As you all know, my Vic application was rejected. I am trying to dig put the reason behind it. Before applying, I had created 2 resumes - 1 strictly on Vic's guidelines and the other one a very detailed resume. Just got to know that my agent had uploaded only the detailed one and not the Vic one. Do you think that could be the reason for rejection.
> 
> Note - Vic one was more inclined to roles and responsibilities rather than projects.


But, I have one question ? why you wanted to upload 2 types of resumes ?? is it really needed? VIC asks for only resumes in their format, am I rite?


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> But, I have one question ? why you wanted to upload 2 types of resumes ?? is it really needed? VIC asks for only resumes in their format, am I rite?


As I mentioned above, I found it more roles and responsibilities oriented. To compensate the info on projects, I wanted to add a detailed one as well.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

kimh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As you all know, my Vic application was rejected. I am trying to dig put the reason behind it. Before applying, I had created 2 resumes - 1 strictly on Vic's guidelines and the other one a very detailed resume. Just got to know that my agent had uploaded only the detailed one and not the Vic one. Do you think that could be the reason for rejection.
> 
> Note - Vic one was more inclined to roles and responsibilities rather than projects.


Usually, VIC will come back to you and ask to upload the CV in their format if you have not done. I witnessed this discussing by some members here..


----------



## warrenjones (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

I received an invitation this morning - This was after sending back a detailed CV as per their request on the 18th.

*
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | 04.02.2014 | 25.02.2014 (Invited)*


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

warrenjones said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received an invitation this morning - This was after sending back a detailed CV as per their request on the 18th.
> 
> ...


Detailed CV means in which format? VIC format or general format?


----------



## warrenjones (May 8, 2013)

Done in VIC format as per their website


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Hey Raj,
> 
> Check your private messages. Just sent my contact details.
> 
> BTW, did you resign from your present job in India ?


Dude,

I didnt resign my job yet.

will do once I received my grant.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

*Updated List*

*Name | Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*


rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | - | Invited (25.02.2014)
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

warrenjones said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received an invitation this morning - This was after sending back a detailed CV as per their request on the 18th.
> 
> ...


Congrats WarrenJones. All the best for visa lodge.


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> *Name | Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*
> 
> 
> rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
> ...


I dont understand whats happening with Victoria. They are not processing in order.


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> I dont understand whats happening with Victoria. They are not processing in order.


They never have processed applications in order, they prioritise by professions.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Dude,
> 
> I didnt resign my job yet.
> 
> will do once I received my grant.


Ok buddy.


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

sudheerreddy said:


> ACT is closed for 261313, but still you can apply for verification


Thanks Sudheer for your response.
How does verification helps and what does it means? I dont know this process. Thanks!!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

so whats the news guys ? Any new updates ?


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

noobrex said:


> so whats the news guys ? Any new updates ?


General question - how do we add or edit our signature in our posts.. Wanna add my timelines


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

gkkumar said:


> General question - how do we add or edit our signature in our posts.. Wanna add my timelines


click on you name right next to Welcome on the right top corner of your screen -> click on user CP - > Settings & Options (on left side of the screen) -> Edit Signature


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

sarohas said:


> Thanks Sudheer for your response.
> How does verification helps and what does it means? I dont know this process. Thanks!!


If your occupation is closed or limited, you can not apply directly. It involves in two stages.

Stage 1: Occupation Verification: You need to find minimum 5 job ads ( max 8) related to your skill set and prepare employment statement.
*These jobs should not be for Australian Citizens and Security Clearance

Stage 2: If you submit the above documents, ACT will verify your occupation and it will send a mail whether to apply for SS or not. If they verified you as +ve, you can proceed with the next stage. ACT charges 300 AUD


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Added my self to the list - *huzefa85 | 261312 | 24.02.2014 | | Waiting*

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | - | Invited (25.02.2014)
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
huzefa85 | 261312 | 24.02.2014 | | Waiting


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking at this trend, it seems VIC has not approved people under 2613 occupations for this round 
I was hoping people who applied before Jan 15th will get invite today. Now we have to wait till March 12th to see who gets approval :frusty:


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

Steve_SAP said:


> Looking at this trend, it seems VIC has not approved people under 2613 occupations for this round
> I was hoping people who applied before Jan 15th will get invite today. Now we have to wait till March 12th to see who gets approval :frusty:



Hi, Are there specific dates for picking for VIC sponsorship? Sorry dint go into previous pages...


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

sudheerreddy said:


> If your occupation is closed or limited, you can not apply directly. It involves in two stages.
> 
> Stage 1: Occupation Verification: You need to find minimum 5 job ads ( max 8) related to your skill set and prepare employment statement.
> *These jobs should not be for Australian Citizens and Security Clearance
> ...


Thx Sudheer this was Good information!!


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Seems like No one heard anything yet :frusty:


----------



## kan411027 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Submit resume for SS sponsership*

Tomorrow I am planning to submit my CV for Victoria State Sponsorship. I have followed ChronologicalCV template available on LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au.

It recommends to have a CV not more than 2 pages but looking at the various sections and details of my experience, it is coming out to be 5 page CV. Will it have a negative impact?

I understand that the content is more important than the format but as it recommended to have a short CV, I would like to know you opinion on this. Especially who has received a SS from Victoria for "Developer Programmer" job.

kan


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

kan411027 said:


> Tomorrow I am planning to submit my CV for Victoria State Sponsorship. I have followed ChronologicalCV template available on LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au. It recommends to have a CV not more than 2 pages but looking at the various sections and details of my experience, it is coming out to be 5 page CV. Will it have a negative impact? I understand that the content is more important than the format but as it recommended to have a short CV, I would like to know you opinion on this. Especially who has received a SS from Victoria for "Developer Programmer" job. kan



Better keep it as tight as possible in 2 pages only.
Yes, content is important .
But needs to be short too so the evaluator if your application can make a decision quickly looking at your CV.
Highlight your skills and experience in short sentences without being too verbose. Should do.
All the best!


----------



## FrederickP (Jul 1, 2013)

For document upload in Vic SS application, do we need to upload IELTS results document?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

FrederickP said:


> For document upload in Vic SS application, do we need to upload IELTS results document?



Yes


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

No responses from Victoria for early Jan applicants ?


----------



## FrederickP (Jul 1, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Yes


I'm expecting the result on 28 Feb. In order to get the real IELTS result document, plus certify the copy means I need to delay further for the SS application.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

hashtagPR said:


> Better keep it as tight as possible in 2 pages only.
> Yes, content is important .
> But needs to be short too so the evaluator if your application can make a decision quickly looking at your CV.
> Highlight your skills and experience in short sentences without being too verbose. Should do.
> All the best!


Guys I dont understand 1 thing, if you fallow below link and look under the title Detailed resume or curriculum vitae (CV)

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

It clearly says 

Your CV should be three-to-four pages long and must include:

bla bla

but on the other hand when you open sample CV it says your CV shouldnt be longer than 2 pages. Personally I took the advise of my agent and made a 4 page CV, can anyone else advise how did they approuch to this?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> Guys I dont understand 1 thing, if you fallow below link and look under the title Detailed resume or curriculum vitae (CV)
> 
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> ...


The CV i submitted to Vic was 5 pages with all detailed info of my profile.


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Any replies from Victoria today??? Anyone?


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

jollyjolly said:


> Any replies from Victoria today??? Anyone?


negative.......


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

jollyjolly said:


> Any replies from Victoria today??? Anyone?


-ve.....  no replies..... yet,

I think we would not see next set of replies post March 10th,


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

ind2 said:


> -ve.....  no replies..... yet,
> 
> I think we would not see next set of replies post March 10th,


I am confused about this because SS has nothing to do with invitation rounds because States have their own quota isnt it?


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Any Member,

please review my profile and guide me about my chances of VIC SS approval...


Occupation code: 263111
Qualification: B.Tech engineering passout
Experience: 4 Years and 7 Months experience in networks and systems
Certification: CCNA, CCNP routing module
Ielts: 7 each
VIC SS acknowledgement: 11 Feb 2014


----------



## SemB (Oct 21, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> I am confused about this because SS has nothing to do with invitation rounds because States have their own quota isnt it?


My application has been rejected. I was informed by the agent today evening.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

SemB said:


> My application has been rejected. I was informed by the agent today evening.


sad..which was rejected ?VISA application or SS? from your signature, looks like you already applied for EOI and waiting for invitation..

what was the reason they are stating?


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

SemB said:


> My application has been rejected. I was informed by the agent today evening.


Man so sorry to hear that, how many years of experience you had? any certifications from microsoft etc? what will you do? do you have a plan B?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

deepu said:


> Any Member,
> 
> please review my profile and guide me about my chances of VIC SS approval...
> 
> ...


You have good chance to get Vic SS.


----------



## SemB (Oct 21, 2013)

Janardhan.G said:


> sad..which was rejected ?VISA application or SS? from your signature, looks like you already applied for EOI and waiting for invitation..
> 
> what was the reason they are stating?


SS. Standard rejection email.


----------



## SemB (Oct 21, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> Man so sorry to hear that, how many years of experience you had? any certifications from microsoft etc? what will you do? do you have a plan B?


I do have 6 years experience in J2EE. 

I hope that I would get an invite in 189 after July. What else that I can do ?.


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

SemB said:


> I do have 6 years experience in J2EE.
> 
> I hope that I would get an invite in 189 after July. What else that I can do ?.


So Sorry to hear that SemB. When did you get the response? Its really scary for me now


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

SemB said:


> SS. Standard rejection email.


Don't worry SemB. You can apply in July again for VIC and other states as well.

Can you please brief me about your education (relevant or not) and your overall experience/ ACS considered Experience ?


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Updated List

Name | Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results


rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Rejected (27.02.2014)
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | - | Invited (25.02.2014)
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting


----------



## SemB (Oct 21, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> So Sorry to hear that SemB. When did you get the response? Its really scary for me now


don't worry mate. You will get the positive result. My agent informed me evening and I think that he received it today.


----------



## SemB (Oct 21, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Don't worry SemB. You can apply in July again for VIC and other states as well.
> 
> Can you please brief me about your education (relevant or not) and your overall experience/ ACS considered Experience ?


Education : Bsc in computer science ( relevant to the field)
Overall experience : 6 years in J2ee
Acs considered : 4 years


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

SemB said:


> Education : Bsc in computer science ( relevant to the field)
> Overall experience : 6 years in J2ee
> Acs considered : 4 years


Thanks SemB. All the very best for your 189 . Cheers.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

SemB said:


> Education : Bsc in computer science ( relevant to the field)
> Overall experience : 6 years in J2ee
> Acs considered : 4 years


Could your education be a reason for rejection? because most of the applicants here are Engineers and yours is B.Sc . I am scared now, mine is also B.Sc degree with 6.5 years of exp in SAP.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

well i am the only person who is sailing in unknown seas, I have B.S degree in Computer Science and I am applying for ICT Security Specialist, i do not have any statistics about the rejection or acceptance rate


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm sorry for the bad news SemB, I hope you can make it without Victoria's sponsorship.



Steve_SAP said:


> Could your education be a reason for rejection? because most of the applicants here are Engineers and yours is B.Sc . I am scared now, mine is also B.Sc degree with 6.5 years of exp in SAP.


I can't see that as a feasible explanation at all Steve.

In my home country you can only be an Engineer. By definition, you just can't have a "Bachelor Degree on Computer Science" (it's not called that way), you can only become a "Computers Engineer", just a different name for the same thing: a 5 years degree in computers/software engineering. Other countries work the other way around, and I know sponsored people from both groups.

If ACS says that you have an equivalent to a Bachelor Degree with a Major in Computer Science/Software/Whatever, that's the important bit, not how is it called.

I think that the main difference to be sponsored or not is the CV, and not only the content/format (which is important of course), but also your skills, past projects and the companies you've been working for. It's not the same thing having 4 years experience working in a small company in a rural area, than 4 years of experience working for a multinational or one of the industry leaders in your country.

But of course, this is just my guess based on what I've read and people I know/heard about.

Fingers crossed, and good luck for everybody.

All the best guys.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

SemB said:


> don't worry mate. You will get the positive result. My agent informed me evening and I think that he received it today.




Sorry to hear that SemB, Best of luck for the July round, Praying to God that things turn out good for you...

Jolly Jolly, do not worry, praying to God that you will get SS, Remember Kimh and Rajfirst case, one got and other got rejected, So there are certain mysteries around the Vic state that only He can understand.

Just keep praying...


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

I had a word with my agent. I was told that, for 2611, Vic sponsorship will come only after quota opens on July 1st. I was under impression that Vic can still sponsor if they wish and invite will come later when quota opens, but that doesn't seem to be case.
On asking, if this is official communication from Vic, agent said that they are yet to get official response, but this is based on observation.
Mixed feelings - no news is good news  and what happens to 2611 in new year? 

Journey to PR can't get more exciting. :bump2:


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

PaddyOnTheGo said:


> I'm sorry for the bad news SemB, I hope you can make it without Victoria's sponsorship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you, out of my 6.5 years exp, I have 3.5 yrs (current company) exp in a world's leading MNC company. Let us see what happens :fingerscrossed:


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> Updated List
> 
> Name | Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results
> 
> ...


Hi Jollyjolly, 

The above list was not the updated one. I had added my name to that list 
Below is the updated list

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Rejected (27.02.2014)
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | - | Invited (25.02.2014)
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
huzefa85| 261312 | 24.02.2014 | | Waiting


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

SemB said:


> My application has been rejected. I was informed by the agent today evening.


So sorry to hear that SemB.
What is your next step ? Why dont you try to improve your IELTS score. if you can get 8 in all modules, you can get 10 extra points.
If you are married, and your spouse is working, you can try for spouse assessment points (5).


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

huzefa85 said:


> If you are married, and your spouse is working, you can try for spouse assessment points (5).


Only if she is working, her profession is on the SOL list (NOT CSOL, but SOL, as we'd be talking about the 189 visa), and meets the minimum experience requirements. It's not as easy as "if her spouse is working".

All the best.


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

I have added my name to that list. Below is the updated list

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Rejected (27.02.2014)
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | - | Invited (25.02.2014)
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
huzefa85| 261312 | 24.02.2014 | | Waiting
santoshpatil | 261313 | 14.02.2014 | Waiting


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

SemB said:


> don't worry mate. You will get the positive result. My agent informed me evening and I think that he received it today.


Thats so nice of you SemB. Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

*Updated List*

*Name | Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*


rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Rejected (27.02.2014)
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | - | Invited (25.02.2014)
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
santoshpatil | 261313 | 14.02.2014 | - | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | - | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
huzefa85 | 261312 | 24.02.2014 | - | Waiting


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

ind2 said:


> Sorry to hear that SemB, Best of luck for the July round, Praying to God that things turn out good for you...
> 
> Jolly Jolly, do not worry, praying to God that you will get SS, Remember Kimh and Rajfirst case, one got and other got rejected, So there are certain mysteries around the Vic state that only He can understand.
> 
> Just keep praying...


Thank you so much Ind2. I wish and pray for a positive response to you


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

ind2 said:


> Sorry to hear that SemB, Best of luck for the July round, Praying to God that things turn out good for you...
> 
> Jolly Jolly, do not worry, praying to God that you will get SS, Remember Kimh and Rajfirst case, one got and other got rejected, So there are certain mysteries around the Vic state that only He can understand.
> 
> Just keep praying...


Thank you so much Ind2. I wish and pray for a positive response to you


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Steve_SAP said:


> I agree with you, out of my 6.5 years exp, I have 3.5 yrs (current company) exp in a world's leading MNC company. Let us see what happens :fingerscrossed:


I think there might be more than just pure experience and I feel education might play a role. ACS considers your education and marks it to an equivalent level and they probably do that for a reason. I could be either of the following (or more)

- AQF Masters Degree with a major in XYZ
- AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in XYZ
- AQF Associate Degree with a major in XYZ
- AQF Diploma

and so on.

I believe that the experience can be used to offset your level of education. For instance, A Bachelors degree with 2 years of education could be held equivalent to an Associate degree with 4 years of experience.


----------



## kan411027 (Jan 13, 2014)

hashtagPR said:


> Better keep it as tight as possible in 2 pages only.
> Yes, content is important .
> But needs to be short too so the evaluator if your application can make a decision quickly looking at your CV.
> Highlight your skills and experience in short sentences without being too verbose. Should do.
> All the best!


Thanks.


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> SO SAD.... Today I got rejected by VIC...
> 
> I Applied on 24th Jan under 261313.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this.. Good Luck for ACT SS.. God bless ...


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi every one

request u to please check this link and advice whether change is positve or negative


Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi every one
> 
> request u to please check this link and advice whether change is positve or negative
> 
> ...


In the above link, it is mentioned as below:

Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes will be in place from 1 March 2014:

1. State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations; and
2. The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations

Now what does " State and territory nominated visas" mean? its 190 subclass visa or 489 visa?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Apekshap said:


> In the above link, it is mentioned as below:
> 
> Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes will be in place from 1 March 2014:
> 
> ...


State Nominated - 190
Family/employer sponsor - 489


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Apekshap said:


> In the above link, it is mentioned as below:
> 
> Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes will be in place from 1 March 2014:
> 
> ...


I think its a good news for 261111 applicants, as now 190 applications are no longer subject to ceiling limitations. Even though their ceiling has exhausted, they can still expect 190 invitations.
I dont think it makes any difference to any of the six golden occupations.
My 2 cents ..


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> State Nominated - 190
> Family/employer sponsor - 489


Ok, Thanks ..


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

so this means every state should nominate minimum of 1000 person for each occupation?


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> so this means every state should nominate minimum of 1000 person for each occupation?


No idea about this. But its good for state nominations there is no occupation ceiling ! ..


----------



## cmclellen (Mar 1, 2014)

ArpitMittal said:


> That is exactly what I told you dude in my last post.
> It is "TOTAL 3 yrs" and not "3 years as assessed by ACS".
> I have total 4.5 yrs of exp and ACS deducted my 2 yrs of work exp.....and I recently got SS form Vic.
> 
> Good Luck!


Did it only take you a month to get your invite after your Vic SS application? The reason i'm asking is because they mention it takes 12 weeks on their site.


----------



## FrederickP (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm applying under ANZCOD 135112 ICT Project Manager with more than 8 years experiences (verified by ACS). Received IELTS results yesterday. L:7.5, R:8.5, W:6.5, S:7.0. Miss 0.5 for Writing. By looking at the current occupation ceiling of 135112 (1351|ICT Managers|2760|141), do you think Vic SS might give a levy with this 0.5 mark? 

If I go ahead for a try to apply but rejected? Does it limits me from re-applying it once I re-take the IELTS with qualified results?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

FrederickP said:


> I'm applying under ANZCOD 135112 ICT Project Manager with more than 8 years experiences (verified by ACS). Received IELTS results yesterday. L:7.5, R:8.5, W:6.5, S:7.0. Miss 0.5 for Writing. By looking at the current occupation ceiling of 135112 (1351|ICT Managers|2760|141), do you think Vic SS might give a levy with this 0.5 mark?
> 
> If I go ahead for a try to apply but rejected? Does it limits me from re-applying it once I re-take the IELTS with qualified results?


For Vic, you need 7+ in all bands. If you get rejected, you can apply after 6 months.

Better to get desired IELTS result and then apply.


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

hi experts and seniors,

i am through with ACS and IELTS and about to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship. i wanted to ask about Do's and Dont's of this particular state's sponsorship application so that myself and others reading this post can benefit. response to below questions would be of great assistance:

1- what are common reasons of rejections?
2 - what are common reasons of delayed acceptance?
3 - what can be done to improve acceptance chances?
4 - what can be done to get quicker acceptance?

appreciate your response.

regards.


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi all. I'm also waiting currently for a decision from Victoria about state sponsorship. I submitted my application on 20/2/14 and had acknowledgement on 24/2/14. From looking at other posts and the list it seems that I may hear after 3-4 weeks. So fingers crossed for us all, and hopefully we'll hear back soon. Does anyone know if you find out via email or do you have to log into skillselect to see if there's an invitation?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

misstatt said:


> Hi all. I'm also waiting currently for a decision from Victoria about state sponsorship. I submitted my application on 20/2/14 and had acknowledgement on 24/2/14. From looking at other posts and the list it seems that I may hear after 3-4 weeks. So fingers crossed for us all, and hopefully we'll hear back soon. Does anyone know if you find out via email or do you have to log into skillselect to see if there's an invitation?


They send an email.

What occupation code did you file under ? Total work exp ? Domain ?


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks I've been checking email and skillselect. My occupation code is 252411 Occupational therapist with 10 years experience, positive skills assessment received on the day I applied. I did ielts in Feb with R8, W7.5, S9, L9. Can't do signature yet as newbie.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

misstatt said:


> Thanks I've been checking email and skillselect. My occupation code is 252411 Occupational therapist with 10 years experience, positive skills assessment received on the day I applied. I did ielts in Feb with R8, W7.5, S9, L9. Can't do signature yet as newbie.


with 5 posts, u can edit your signature. 3 more to go


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

Just posted elsewhere so only one more left 😎


----------



## itsme1980 (Jan 31, 2014)

Got rejected last week, 26th Feb. Niraj, Ind2: Any reply?


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

itsme1980 said:


> Got rejected last week, 26th Feb. Niraj, Ind2: Any reply?


Sorry to hear that. I haven't received any response yet.


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. May I know what is your occupation? And what do you think is the reason of rejection? 


itsme1980 said:


> Got rejected last week, 26th Feb. Niraj, Ind2: Any reply?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

itsme1980 said:


> Got rejected last week, 26th Feb. Niraj, Ind2: Any reply?


Sad I know the feeling got rejected first by Victoria and then by act as could not provide the job openings 

But don't loose it frnd, like I am still hopefully and trying


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | 26 Feb Rej
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | - | Invited (25.02.2014)
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
huzefa85 | 261312 | 24.02.2014 | | Waiting


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

:sorry:


cmclellen said:


> Did it only take you a month to get your invite after your Vic SS application? The reason i'm asking is because they mention it takes 12 weeks on their site.





itsme1980 said:


> Got rejected last week, 26th Feb. Niraj, Ind2: Any reply?


Sorry. To hear that. No replies for me..but with ur rejection a bit scared..


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

LJ2M any update ?


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

Can I go on the list too please?

IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

here is the updated list. 'misstatt' and 'kan411027' have been added in the order of the date of application. Make sure to make changes to this list next time so we dont lose anyone ( my name got bumped off twice due to this confusion  )


*Name | Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*


rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Rejected (26.02.2014)
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Rejected (27.02.2014)
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | - | Invited (25.02.2014)
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
santoshpatil | 261313 | 14.02.2014 | - | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
misstatt | 252411 | 20.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | - | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
huzefa85 | 261312 | 24.02.2014 | - | Waiting
kan411027 | 241312 | 27.02.2014 | - | Waiting


----------



## LJ2M (Feb 11, 2014)

noobrex said:


> LJ2M any update ?



Nope... I am still waiting.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting

Guys any update for both of you its been ages for you. Check with your agents it does not take so long.

Regards


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

LJ2M 

the time frame between your initial and final Ack, is too short, I still havent received my final ACK, why do you think it is different?


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
> Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
> 
> Guys any update for both of you its been ages for you. Check with your agents it does not take so long.
> ...


Mine is 2611 (Occupational ceilings reached). Anyways 12 weeks is what it takes.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

NirajK said:


> Mine is 2611 (Occupational ceilings reached). Anyways 12 weeks is what it takes.


So is the occupation ceiling reached for all the occupation with 261 ? Like even mine ? where can i know if has...

I was under the impression the occupation ceilings does not impact the state sponsership.


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

NirajK said:


> Mine is 2611 (Occupational ceilings reached). Anyways 12 weeks is what it takes.


I am still waiting layball:


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

noobrex said:


> So is the occupation ceiling reached for all the occupation with 261 ? Like even mine ? where can i know if has...
> 
> I was under the impression the occupation ceilings does not impact the state sponsership.


As per the new rules applicable from 1st March, state nomination for a particular occupation is not bound by occupation ceilings.

So, 2611* can expect invites from Victoria.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

huzefa85 said:


> As per the new rules applicable from 1st March, state nomination for a particular occupation is not bound by occupation ceilings.
> 
> So, 2611* can expect invites from Victoria.


Let us hopt :fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Has the celing actully reached for Software Testers as my acs would expire in May and I may be screwed as I had old ACS format 

So should i withdraw my application ? or is there way to ask them expedite as I cant wait till July for the new quota now ....


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Has the celing actully reached for Software Testers as my acs would expire in May and I may be screwed as I had old ACS format
> 
> So should i withdraw my application ? or is there way to ask them expedite as I cant wait till July for the new quota now ....



I think you should wait, it is still 5 months to July, I think by then you will get clarity, I do not think ceiling has reached for s/w tester, All I would say is be optimistic and wait.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

NirajK said:


> Let us hopt :fingerscrossed:


ya.. me to hoping.... 

:fingerscrossed
:fingerscrossed
:fingerscrossed
:fingerscrossed


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

huzefa85 said:


> As per the new rules applicable from 1st March, state nomination for a particular occupation is not bound by occupation ceilings.
> 
> So, 2611* can expect invites from Victoria.


this is really some good news and rejuvenating some hopes, but with the rejection of itsme1980 after full 5 weeks I am unsure a bit.

Hope all ends well. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

This is the new rule:


In late 2013, the department conducted an evaluation of occupational ceilings to assess how they have operated to date and to consider changes to ensure they are performing their intended function.

Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes will be in place from 1 March 2014:

State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations
The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations.
As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following six occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
Electronics Engineers
Other Engineering Professionals
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals.
Details of the cut-offs for these occupations will continue to be included in the regular invitation round reports.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

hey guys, I just realized something and I need your opinion whatever something is wrong or not.

I have my ACS assesment with 2 years of deduction (out of 5 years which I had). I am still not sure if I will claim points for my work experience because for 1 year of employment from my first employer I do not have all the documents. (I have tax return, leave letter, reference letter for ACS but no bank statements). My question is ; My agent has opened my EOI and she put all my career related details and my points are now calculated as 65. We applied for Victoria State Sponsorship and my points reached 70. Right now I am still waiting for response of Victoria but if I receive a positive response, will it be a problem if I adjust my points and reduce them to 60 or 65 and lodge my EOI and visa? My agent says it is not a big deal we can edit everything even after receiving invitation from Victoria but I am still having doubts.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

anishkumar03 said:


> This is the new rule:
> 
> In late 2013, the department conducted an evaluation of occupational ceilings to assess how they have operated to date and to consider changes to ensure they are performing their intended function.
> 
> ...


Will this mean that first in selected or best one selected


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Will this mean that first in selected or best one selected


For state sponsorship it always was best one selected..... It never was first in..... That's the reason they take their own sweet time to decide and also reject quite a few


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi all, any updates????


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Your stupid agent is misleading you.
Be honest and the very purpose of doing ACS assessment is to get a clear cut idea on your "relevant"experience points you can claim. If ACS has considered only 3 years ( 5 minus 2) of experience for you, you must be entering only 3 years to claim points and not even a day extra than 3 years.

You can still enter rest 2 years of experience details in the system but mark it as "Non relevant".

We have a thread in this forum when people claimed more points ( by mistake) and the case officer then rejected their visa application. Do not get into a mess!!



Hunter85 said:


> hey guys, I just realized something and I need your opinion whatever something is wrong or not.
> 
> I have my ACS assesment with 2 years of deduction (out of 5 years which I had). I am still not sure if I will claim points for my work experience because for 1 year of employment from my first employer I do not have all the documents. (I have tax return, leave letter, reference letter for ACS but no bank statements). My question is ; My agent has opened my EOI and she put all my career related details and my points are now calculated as 65. We applied for Victoria State Sponsorship and my points reached 70. Right now I am still waiting for response of Victoria but if I receive a positive response, will it be a problem if I adjust my points and reduce them to 60 or 65 and lodge my EOI and visa? My agent says it is not a big deal we can edit everything even after receiving invitation from Victoria but I am still having doubts.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

chdboy said:


> Your stupid agent is misleading you.
> Be honest and the very purpose of doing ACS assessment is to get a clear cut idea on your "relevant"experience points you can claim. If ACS has considered only 3 years ( 5 minus 2) of experience for you, you must be entering only 3 years to claim points and not even a day extra than 3 years.
> 
> You can still enter rest 2 years of experience details in the system but mark it as "Non relevant".
> ...


I agree, It is beer to be honest, or else you can be rejected for 3 years.
whatever is the situation please update your EOI accordingly.

Since you would have linked your EOI with VIc State nomination, they might get an automatic notification. But your EOI should be accurate. Note you sign a declaration when you do that.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

none so far, With the trend we can expect a few replies by Tuesday and Wednesday next week post the skill-select round


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

ind2 said:


> I agree, It is beer to be honest, or else you can be rejected for 3 years.
> whatever is the situation please update your EOI accordingly.
> 
> Since you would have linked your EOI with VIc State nomination, they might get an automatic notification. But your EOI should be accurate. Note you sign a declaration when you do that.


I agree. Change your EOI so that it is correct now, after Vic processes your application and you get an invitation the EOI will be blocked and you won't be able to change anything.
And I wouldn't worry about differences in EOI and Vic application - I decided to mark part of my employment as not relevant while my application was processed by Vic and still got positive response and ITA.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

ind2 said:


> none so far, With the trend we can expect a few replies by Tuesday and Wednesday next week post the skill-select round


Given that occupational ceilings has nothing to do with state sponsorship, I expect there shouldn't be such correlation. But again, Vic has defied all trends since Jan.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Guys my agent said that she included a document which states : 

My real total points and once we get the approval from Victoria we shall reduce the points back to normal.

For those who applied for sponsorship and got it, were you able to adjust your points before lodging your EOI?



ind2 said:


> I agree, It is beer to be honest, or else you can be rejected for 3 years.
> whatever is the situation please update your EOI accordingly.
> 
> Since you would have linked your EOI with VIc State nomination, they might get an automatic notification. But your EOI should be accurate. Note you sign a declaration when you do that.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

pff I am so stressed now, my agent claims that she is doing it this way all the time (claiming all work experience during state sponsorship and once the sponsorship is granted, she is adjusting the points back to normal and then submiting the EOI).

I believe if there is a time frame between state sponsorship grant and invite for lodging visa, it might be correct but if granting a state sponsorship = invite (meaning my EOI will be blocked) then i am screwed big time.

Could anyone share his experience how and what happened right after grant they received from victoria? Your EOI was bloced due to an invite?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> pff I am so stressed now, my agent claims that she is doing it this way all the time (claiming all work experience during state sponsorship and once the sponsorship is granted, she is adjusting the points back to normal and then submiting the EOI).
> 
> I believe if there is a time frame between state sponsorship grant and invite for lodging visa, it might be correct but if granting a state sponsorship = invite (meaning my EOI will be blocked) then i am screwed big time.
> 
> Could anyone share his experience how and what happened right after grant they received from victoria? Your EOI was bloced due to an invite?


I think your agent should submit real info to avoid any problems because this is like submitting false information deliberately ... I don't think they do, but if ever they were to verify your Vic apliation then that wouldn't be good i think.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

so what I am seeing from some signatures, when applicants receive invite from a state, their EOI is not getting lodged automatically, this means my agent might have the chance to change my work related points after receiving invitation from victoria right?

(261311)EOI/VIC SS applied : 13-nov-13, Invite : 26-nov-13, 190 lodged: 27-nov-13

EOI:30-Sep-13, 190 SS Vic Invite: 01-Oct-13, Lodge: 02-Oct-13

VIC SS : Applied - 30/12/13 : Initial Ack - 13/01/14 : Final Ack - 16/01/14 : Result : Positive (12/02/14) : Visa Lodged (190) - 14/02/14

ViC SS & EOI(190):15/11/13(60)|Invitation:26/11/13|Visa:18/12/13

so it seems like some people are waiting 1 day, some people are waiting even 2 weeks to lodge their visa, will my agent have time to update my points?


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

hi hunter,

here are my 2 cents,

A) please have the EOI as per the ACS results, once you get the invite your EOI freezes and you have no option to update it, further if the CO notes about this mistakes while filing Visa, he could reject your case, with no money guarantee and worst no visa for 3 years.

B) for state nomination when you are filing for Vic SS you can still have your EOI with the ACS approved experience but in the SS document you can mention the full experience, as victoria state looks at your total experience to judge your sponsorship.

This is from my study and knowledge of the entire process, your agent might be handling multiple cases and he might know better, but I would recommend you do a bit of research for yourself, instead of depending on the agent.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hunter85 said:


> so what I am seeing from some signatures, when applicants receive invite from a state, their EOI is not getting lodged automatically, this means my agent might have the chance to change my work related points after receiving invitation from victoria right? (261311)EOI/VIC SS applied : 13-nov-13, Invite : 26-nov-13, 190 lodged: 27-nov-13 EOI:30-Sep-13, 190 SS Vic Invite: 01-Oct-13, Lodge: 02-Oct-13 VIC SS : Applied - 30/12/13 : Initial Ack - 13/01/14 : Final Ack - 16/01/14 : Result : Positive (12/02/14) : Visa Lodged (190) - 14/02/14 ViC SS & EOI(190):15/11/13(60)|Invitation:26/11/13|Visa:18/12/13 so it seems like some people are waiting 1 day, some people are waiting even 2 weeks to lodge their visa, will my agent have time to update my points?


Hi,
You are mixing the date that you receive an invitation to apply (and your EOI freezes) with the time you apply for a visa (which can be up to (I think) 60 days after receiving the invitation). You will not be able to change the EOI within the time between receiving invitation and lodging a visa application. You might be able to make some changes to your EOI between receiving email with positive outcome from Vic and invitation - but I wouldn't count on it. Frequently it happens at the same moment (or almost the same) and if you miss it, you would need to wait until your invitation lapses and ask Vic to issue another one.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

so if i change status to non relevant experience to my job with 3 years of experience (my first job) will victoria be notified of this? or they simply dont get any notification?


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi, can anyone tell that do Case Officer interviews the applicant after visa application is lodged????


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

I was hoping that someone would have had some news this week, it's agonising isn't it??!!


----------



## Cooldude1308 (Nov 5, 2013)

chdboy said:


> Your stupid agent is misleading you.
> Be honest and the very purpose of doing ACS assessment is to get a clear cut idea on your "relevant"experience points you can claim. If ACS has considered only 3 years ( 5 minus 2) of experience for you, you must be entering only 3 years to claim points and not even a day extra than 3 years.
> 
> You can still enter rest 2 years of experience details in the system but mark it as "Non relevant".
> ...


Don't make the mistake of wrong quoting ur RELEVANT experience. You can change ur EOI right away and send a mail to victoria to let them know of the change asap, before they grant u the ss. 

Vic would look at ur overall experience for thier eligibility check.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any new updates ?


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Any new updates ?


none from my side... what about others..


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ind2 said:


> none from my side... what about others..


Ind did you file your case using an Agent ?

Also, why cant you call them and check or mail them ?


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

no I filed it myself,, no agent involved.

Just read through the net and some luck and filed it.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ind2 said:


> no I filed it myself,, no agent involved.
> 
> Just read through the net and some luck and filed it.


Well are you waiting for 12 weeks to get over ? Dude that would be a long time.

Contact them on e-mail at least to to know the progress


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Well are you waiting for 12 weeks to get over ? Dude that would be a long time.
> 
> Contact them on e-mail at least to to know the progress


My agent advised me against sending an email to enquire about status unless 12 weeks have passed. The reason being Vic doesn't like when explicitly told timeframe of 12 weeks and given the approvals are subjective, why add a negative point to your consideration?


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

welll I am almost done with 5 weeks with no reply, 
Nirajk is waiting from 7 weeks, ours is the same category as 2611, for which the ceiling has reached and Vic state is accepting no more applications, so I am sure it will take us 12 weeks, 

Niraj did check with his agent who advised him not to contact them, as it might have -ve impacts...

to summarize, I have no options but to wait for 12 weeks, 

Niraj, an replies for you...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

I would drop an e-mail to them once my 4 weeks are complete for sure ... and check

However, I can understand your concern as well....

Also, you had mentioned they have stopped accepting any more applications is it true ? Can you share the link to the information ? As far my understanding goes they have not stopped but would be giving SS on prorata ? please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Announcement

In late 2013, the department conducted an evaluation of occupational ceilings to assess how they have operated to date and to consider changes to ensure they are performing their intended function.

Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes will be in place from 1 March 2014:

State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations
The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations.

As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following six occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
Electronics Engineers
Other Engineering Professionals
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals.

Details of the cut-offs for these occupations will continue to be included in the regular invitation round reports.


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Are there any chances of interview once we submitted EOI or after visa lodgement????


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Announcement
> 
> In late 2013, the department conducted an evaluation of occupational ceilings to assess how they have operated to date and to consider changes to ensure they are performing their intended function.
> 
> ...


 on their occupation list they had striked out System and business analyst from the list,


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Noobrex you are right they have reopened and are accepting applications for Business and system analyst, Unsure if this is good or bad, but one thing is sure they have demands for this profession.


----------



## cmclellen (Mar 1, 2014)

*Name | Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results*


rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Rejected (26.02.2014)
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Rejected (27.02.2014)
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | - | Invited (25.02.2014)
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
santoshpatil | 261313 | 14.02.2014 | - | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
misstatt | 252411 | 20.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | - | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
huzefa85 | 261312 | 24.02.2014 | - | Waiting
kan411027 | 241312 | 27.02.2014 | - | Waiting
cmclellen | 261312 | 25.02.2014 | 27.02.2014 | Waiting


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

wots the update guys


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

none....


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello Friends, 
I have applied for VIC SS with Acknowledgement recd. on 17th Jan and waiting. At present i have 55 points with 5 points from SS which adds up to 60 points. I am going for another round of IELTS to improve my score to 8 in all 4 categories so that i can achieve 60 points and apply for Federal under 189. 
My questions to all is that since i am waiting for Vic nomination and if all goes with plan, can i still apply for 189 parallel to 190 or will it impact the Vic nomination in any way? Thanks!!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
santoshpatil | 261313 | 14.02.2014 | - | Waiting


any update on the above list guys ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

starange but there has been no moment on this thread for quite some time ? no grants no rejections etc ? WTF is happening


----------



## LJ2M (Feb 11, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
> Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
> ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
> manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
> ...


none so far.....


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

sarohas said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have applied for VIC SS with Acknowledgement recd. on 17th Jan and waiting. At present i have 55 points with 5 points from SS which adds up to 60 points. I am going for another round of IELTS to improve my score to 8 in all 4 categories so that i can achieve 60 points and apply for Federal under 189.
> My questions to all is that since i am waiting for Vic nomination and if all goes with plan, can i still apply for 189 parallel to 190 or will it impact the Vic nomination in any way? Thanks!!


You can raise EOI for both visas.

But you can get only one invite. If you got invitation from VIC, then you wont get invite for 189 till the expiry of previous invitation .


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
> Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
> ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
> manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
> ...


None.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

in the past they were giving grants max in 3 weeks and rejections in 2 weeks, it is been almost 2 months for the guys who applied in january and still nothing, what the hell is going on?


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Friends/Seniors! Just a quick question. It says in the Victoria State website that for ANZSCO code 135112 - Project Manager, you have to get at least 7 in each band of the IELTS, in other websites/forum (can't remember where exactly) it says you only have to get at least 6. Can you tell me which is true?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anyone ever written to Victoria (smp mail id) and still got a State Sponsorship.

Would be very interested in knowing.


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

LJ2M said:


> none so far.....


Me too


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Guys, 
Can any1 please paste the mails of Initial and final acknowledgment from Vic.
I want to see the contents 

Thanks


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> in the past they were giving grants max in 3 weeks and rejections in 2 weeks, it is been almost 2 months for the guys who applied in january and still nothing, what the hell is going on?


Grant as in visa grant or ss approval? Sounds ambiguous though I think you are talking about ss approval.


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

jamuu04 said:


> Hi Friends/Seniors! Just a quick question. It says in the Victoria State website that for ANZSCO code 135112 - Project Manager, you have to get at least 7 in each band of the IELTS, in other websites/forum (can't remember where exactly) it says you only have to get at least 6. Can you tell me which is true?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Just bumping my question above. Anyone who can give me an answer? Thanks.


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

jamuu04 said:


> Just bumping my question above. Anyone who can give me an answer? Thanks.


It clearly says in the Victoran State sponsorship website that you need 7 in IELTS. Check this link 

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...state-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

kranthikiranm said:


> It clearly says in the Victoran State sponsorship website that you need 7 in IELTS. Check this link
> 
> State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


Thanks man.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

jamuu04 said:


> Just bumping my question above. Anyone who can give me an answer? Thanks.


i will go with the liveinvictoria.vic site. it is the official site, what does it say.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

huzefa85 said:


> Guys,
> Can any1 please paste the mails of Initial and final acknowledgment from Vic.
> I want to see the contents
> 
> Thanks


Anyone ?


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

final Ack

Thank you for the information you sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-2014-00XXX. The nominated occupation is xxxxx.

The application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.

To be eligible for nomination by the Victorian Government an applicant must first have an occupation on the Victorian Government State Nomination Occupation List. The occupation list identifies skills in demand in Victoria and is regularly updated to take into account changes in industry requirements for skilled professionals and tradespeople. The occupation list is an indication only of those occupations in demand in Victoria and having an occupation on this list does not guarantee nomination. 

The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with migration requirements or points required for migration. Any questions regarding migration beyond Victorian Government nomination should be directed to the Australian Government’s Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). See the DIBP website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection for more information.

Please contact us if you require further information about the Victorian Government’s Skilled and Business Migration Program.

Please quote Reference Number: xxxx in all of your communication to us.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Enjoy the weekend guys,, next week is the skill selec round so we can expect a few more replies from Vic SS, till then bye...


----------



## FrederickP (Jul 1, 2013)

ind2 said:


> i will go with the liveinvictoria.vic site. it is the official site, what does it say.


Found this in liveinvictoria:

A higher English language requirement indicated on the occupation lists *may be waived to a minimum of six in each band* for applicants who meet the following criteria: 
- applicants who are currently working in their nominated occupation in Victoria and have done so for more than six months; 
- applicants applying under the 457 streamlined pathway; 
- applicants applying with a PhD.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Is this final or initialk ack? Because my agent forwarded me the same e mail template after 2 working days of my application, I thought it was the initial ack. Because 2 working days seemed so short



ind2 said:


> final Ack
> 
> Thank you for the information you sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-2014-00XXX. The nominated occupation is xxxxx.
> 
> ...


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> Is this final or initialk ack? Because my agent forwarded me the same e mail template after 2 working days of my application, I thought it was the initial ack. Because 2 working days seemed so short


It is the final one





As Nirajk puts it Victoria state is as unpredictable as one can be


Anyways best of luck


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anyone applied under Project Manager Role ? If so can they share there CV format as per victoria guidelines please.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well this is great news for me then, I will change my signature now 

And generally after final ack, in how many days/weeks should we expect the result?



ind2 said:


> It is the final one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hunter85 said:


> Well this is great news for me then, I will change my signature now
> 
> And generally after final ack, in how many days/weeks should we expect the result?


up to 12 weeks dude


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

guess they have paused for something in giving out sponserhsips


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> Is this final or initialk ack? Because my agent forwarded me the same e mail template after 2 working days of my application, I thought it was the initial ack. Because 2 working days seemed so short


I had the same confusion. My agent forwarded this mail to me 2 days after applying and till yest I thought that was the initial ack.
That is why I asked for the mails in the forum.

Happy to know it is the final ack


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Guys,

Is state sponsorship available for Victoria for the skill 261313?
I'v recently applied for ACS and awaiting results till end of May and then submitting EOI.

Cheers!


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is state sponsorship available for Victoria for the skill 261313?
> I'v recently applied for ACS and awaiting results till end of May and then submitting EOI.
> ...


Hi Abhifirewall,

Yes, it is available. You can check the availability from the following link.

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## cmclellen (Mar 1, 2014)

noobrex said:


> guess they have paused for something in giving out sponserhsips


Have they paused? Because looking at the list posted @ http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship-190.html, there was an invite issued to warrenjones on 25.02.2014 and Bemark & Rajbabu on 12.02.2014. 

I also submitted initially for 189 about 4-5 months ago and only recently did I learn about the 190 visa, so hoping it comes soon. This waiting is killing me...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

cmclellen said:


> Have they paused? Because looking at the list posted @ http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship-190.html, there was an invite issued to warrenjones on 25.02.2014 and Bemark & Rajbabu on 12.02.2014.
> 
> I also submitted initially for 189 about 4-5 months ago and only recently did I learn about the 190 visa, so hoping it comes soon. This waiting is killing me...


I know about them basically people who applied in Jan are still waiting


----------



## prav5062 (Apr 1, 2013)

Need Help. I have just now submitted my 189 EOI. Came to know that Victoria SS is open and planning to apply for SS. When I am trying to apply it was asking for EOI reference. Now my EOI is just 189 and not for 190. WHat should I do here? 

If I update EOI for 190, does my 189 will not be consider at all and DIAC will wait for SS result eventhough 189 vacancy available? 

Is it ok to have just 189 EOI and give that reference for SS?

Should I file separate 190 EOI for same occupation?

I want to apply for SS but still do not want to lose my 189 option. 

Also let me know if NSW accepting applications?

Thanks for help.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

prav5062 said:


> Need Help. I have just now submitted my 189 EOI. Came to know that Victoria SS is open and planning to apply for SS. When I am trying to apply it was asking for EOI reference. Now my EOI is just 189 and not for 190. WHat should I do here?
> 
> If I update EOI for 190, does my 189 will not be consider at all and DIAC will wait for SS result eventhough 189 vacancy available?
> 
> ...


Create another eoi


----------



## cmclellen (Mar 1, 2014)

prav5062 said:


> Need Help. I have just now submitted my 189 EOI. Came to know that Victoria SS is open and planning to apply for SS. When I am trying to apply it was asking for EOI reference. Now my EOI is just 189 and not for 190. WHat should I do here?
> 
> If I update EOI for 190, does my 189 will not be consider at all and DIAC will wait for SS result eventhough 189 vacancy available?
> 
> ...


I applied initially for 189 EOI, and recently just updated to include 190 (just an additional checkbox that needs to be checked) - from what I've read on the forums, it doesn't affect the 189 application. Although, for the 190 application, they do see the 189 as being slightly less committed to living in a dedicated state, so, I'm guessing, it may take a little longer to get 190 invite.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | - | Invited (25.02.2014)
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
huzefa85 | 261312 | 24.02.2014 | | Waiting


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Edited my application and ack dates

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | - | Invited (25.02.2014)
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
huzefa85 | 261312 | 22.02.2014 | 25.02.2014 | Waiting


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> in the past they were giving grants max in 3 weeks and rejections in 2 weeks, it is been almost 2 months for the guys who applied in january and still nothing, what the hell is going on?


Hey buddy, 

have you edited your EOI or are you going in accordance with your agent???


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

I notice that a lot of names (including my name) are missing from the updated list AGAIN ...people should be picking up the most updated list while making any updates


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Name | Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results


rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Rejected (26.02.2014)
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Rejected (27.02.2014)
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | - | Invited (25.02.2014)
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
santoshpatil | 261313 | 14.02.2014 | - | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
misstatt | 252411 | 20.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | - | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
huzefa85 | 261312 | 24.02.2014 | 25.02.2014 | Waiting
kan411027 | 241312 | 27.02.2014 | - | Waiting


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello mate,

I sent an e mail to my agent and she re edited my EOI and informed victoria (at least this is what she said), I checked my EOI and I can see that my agent modified it 2 days ago so I hope no problem will happen.

My mistake was : 

My agent told me to include all my experience in my EOI and she said we can change the points whenever we want but the problem was she didnt consider my deducted years (i donno how she even missed it). Victoria is my only hope for the moment because my skill code is 262112 which is only sponsored by vistoria, so I hope they will accept me....



deepu said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> have you edited your EOI or are you going in accordance with your agent???


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello guys,

I have just submitted my EOI yesterday for 189/190 and applied for VIC SS with 65 points. I wanted to know from you experts that do we receive some sort of acknowledgement from Victoria online application after submitting the application. I have not yet received any ack mail from them. I know that wait times are a minimum of 12 weeks. I am fancying my chances. 189 seems to be a far fetched dream. 190 I am not sure. Please add me onto your list guys.

My profile is in my signature :

*SOL: 261313, ACS Submitted: 26//11/2013, ACS Positive: 14/02/2014, IELTS: L:7.0,R:7.5,W:8.0,S:7.5, 190 with VIC SS (65 points), 189 (60 points)*


----------



## cmclellen (Mar 1, 2014)

Name | Code | Applied on | Acknowledgement | Results


rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013) 
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Rejected (26.02.2014)
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Rejected (27.02.2014)
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | - | Invited (25.02.2014)
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
santoshpatil | 261313 | 14.02.2014 | - | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
misstatt | 252411 | 20.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | - | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
huzefa85 | 261312 | 24.02.2014 | 25.02.2014 | Waiting
kan411027 | 241312 | 27.02.2014 | - | Waiting
cmclellen | 261312 | 23.02.2014 | 27.02.2014 | Waiting

Sorry, had to add my name again - isn't there like an excel spreadhseet we can upload to google docs that we could rather update - that way a single link that just gets updated rather than everytime somebody reposting an outdated version of this list?


----------



## cmclellen (Mar 1, 2014)

I see quite a few rejections in the list - what are the common reasons for these rejections not getting vic SS?


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

cmclellen said:


> Sorry, had to add my name again - isn't there like an excel spreadhseet we can upload to google docs that we could rather update - that way a single link that just gets updated rather than everytime somebody reposting an outdated version of this list?


I have created an online document about the list of people. hopefully this resolves the issue.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsFCGyKIHfGodFpKcDkySEJ2QnM0WmZYVkh2aHJXd3c#gid=0


----------



## cmclellen (Mar 1, 2014)

santoshpatil said:


> I have created an online document about the list of people. hopefully this resolves the issue.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsFCGyKIHfGodFpKcDkySEJ2QnM0WmZYVkh2aHJXd3c#gid=0


Brilliant, thanks santoshpatil. I think leave it readonly for others, and when sombody posts their status or wants to be added, they should go through you - in case somebody accidentally wipes everything.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello Sas, 

If you would go 1 or 2 pages back in this thread you will find the copy of Ack. letter



sas119 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have just submitted my EOI yesterday for 189/190 and applied for VIC SS with 65 points. I wanted to know from you experts that do we receive some sort of acknowledgement from Victoria online application after submitting the application. I have not yet received any ack mail from them. I know that wait times are a minimum of 12 weeks. I am fancying my chances. 189 seems to be a far fetched dream. 190 I am not sure. Please add me onto your list guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

cmclellen said:


> Brilliant, thanks santoshpatil. I think leave it readonly for others, and when sombody posts their status or wants to be added, they should go through you - in case somebody accidentally wipes everything.


Well, It would be really difficult if I had to sync up the document with all the changes. For the moment, I have allowed anyone to edit/update the document so that it would be easy for people to keep the document updated (as long as they dont delete stuff  ). 

Hope this makes life easy and discussion healthy


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey guys i have two querries in my mind: 1--- is it a holiday today in Victoria SS office and in DIBP due to labour day???? 2---- has anybody ever called Victoria on phone and do they respond? Because i have called numerous times on the phone number provided on website and everytime call reaches their answering machine.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I sent an e mail to my agent and she re edited my EOI and informed victoria (at least this is what she said), I checked my EOI and I can see that my agent modified it 2 days ago so I hope no problem will happen.
> 
> ...



good, at least you would be worry free, now....irrespective of the outcome.., ., which I sincerely pray would be positive.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

thanks ind2, I am praying for all of us to have our grants in the end 

So anyone received any invites today?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

deepu said:


> Hey guys i have two querries in my mind: 1--- is it a holiday today in Victoria SS office and in DIBP due to labour day???? 2---- has anybody ever called Victoria on phone and do they respond? Because i have called numerous times on the phone number provided on website and everytime call reaches their answering machine.



Well it is a leave in Victoria today, we can hope ot get response from them tomorrow.

Also, yes you call call them if you have too.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hunter85 said:


> thanks ind2, I am praying for all of us to have our grants in the end
> 
> So anyone received any invites today?


Today its a leave in Victoria.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Are there any specific dates on which invites are issued ?


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Are there any specific dates on which invites are issued ?


Nope. In the past the replies have come sometimes 2-3 days after 189 invite round, sometimes 1 week after invite round.
Some people get the reply in 20-25 days, some people get reply in 45 days.

So really it just depends on the mood of the victoria officers


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes I truly agree, it really depends on their mood 

Some people got their invite in 2 weeks, with the same occupation code others got their invite in 45 days. I guess every month they are reviewing some statistics from HR companies and sorting which skills are mostly in demand and processing it accordingly.

I hope everyone here will get their invites tomorrow :fingerscrossed:



huzefa85 said:


> Nope. In the past the replies have come sometimes 2-3 days after 189 invite round, sometimes 1 week after invite round.
> Some people get the reply in 20-25 days, some people get reply in 45 days.
> 
> So really it just depends on the mood of the victoria officers


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting

Guys any update ? They should be declaring some invites tommorow as this is the second week. 

PS - LJ2M - any update for you ? Guess you should have received your results by now.


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
> Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
> SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
> ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
> ...


No updates buddy! !


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

Not heard anything either, maybe something tomorrow although maybe the January ones will be first, I only applied 20th Feb.


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

I suppose that even applicants with the same occupation codes will have different work experience and factors that will affect their applications. Is it true that the 189 visa rounds affect the 190?


----------



## gasco (Jul 9, 2013)

Code: 261314
ACS Positive: 30th Jan 2014
EOI and VIC SS Applied: 13th Feb 2014
VIC SS ACK: 14th Feb 2014- They asked 2 questions submitted on 21st Feb ACK on 24th Feb
Now Waiting..
sheet updated


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

gasco said:


> Code: 261314
> ACS Positive: 30th Jan 2014
> EOI and VIC SS Applied: 13th Feb 2014
> VIC SS ACK: 14th Feb 2014- They asked 2 questions submitted on 21st Feb ACK on 24th Feb
> ...


Could you tell us what questions ?


----------



## gasco (Jul 9, 2013)

huzefa85 said:


> Could you tell us what questions ?


In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:



 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections

 Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories


----------



## gasco (Jul 9, 2013)

Noobrex
LJ2M

What are your skill set and whats ur application progress?? how many years of Exp u guys have? which other states are available for us?


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

Did they ask you those questions within a few days?


----------



## gasco (Jul 9, 2013)

misstatt said:


> Did they ask you those questions within a few days?


very next day I submitted the application


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

My Vic application has been approved and I received invite as well. 

Bit surprised as my occupation (2611) has reached ceiling one month back. Surprised, but not complaining.:yo:


----------



## LJ2M (Feb 11, 2014)

NirajK said:


> My Vic application has been approved and I received invite as well.
> 
> Bit surprised as my occupation (2611) has reached ceiling one month back. Surprised, but not complaining.:yo:



Congrats.... Wishing you the best on visa processing too.....


----------



## LJ2M (Feb 11, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
> Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
> SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
> ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
> ...


None so far.......


----------



## LJ2M (Feb 11, 2014)

Guys any update ? They should be declaring some invites tommorow as this is the second week. 

PS - LJ2M - any update for you ? Guess you should have received your results by now.[/QUOTE]

None so far.......


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

NirajK said:


> My Vic application has been approved and I received invite as well.
> 
> Bit surprised as my occupation (2611) has reached ceiling one month back. Surprised, but not complaining.:yo:


Congrats Buddy... Good luck for Visa processing...


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

waiting hopefully.... :fingerscrossed: God bless us all......


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Guys, got rejected today, so it seems end of journey for me .... Thanks for all your help an support,


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

ind2 said:


> Guys, got rejected today, so it seems end of journey for me .... Thanks for all your help an support,


Sorry to hear this.... try and see if u can improve ur IELTS scores, don't loose hope.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Waiting
> Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
> SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Waiting
> ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Waiting
> ...


Hi SemB, what happened to u? Any updates? Since ind2 got the mail today, I think VIC has cleared all applications till 26th Jan.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

ind2 said:


> Guys, got rejected today, so it seems end of journey for me .... Thanks for all your help an support,


So sorry ind2. It doesn't end with it. You can verify your occupation with ACT as it is in "Limited" category and then you can apply for it. If not this time, you can apply for other states like NSW and SA in the coming July'14. 

Don't worry mate. Still lot of doors open. I'm sure you will pick one. Good luck.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

updated the list -

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013)
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Invited ( 11.03.2014)
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Rejected (26.02.2014)
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Rejected (27.02.2014)
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Rejected (11.03.2014)
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | - | Invited (25.02.2014)
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
gasco | 261314 | 13th Feb 2014 |21st Feb | Waiting
santoshpatil | 261313 | 14.02.2014 | - | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
misstatt | 252411 | 20.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | - | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
huzefa85 | 261312 | 24.02.2014 | 25.02.2014 | Waiting
kan411027 | 241312 | 27.02.2014 | - | Waiting
cmclellen | 261312 | 23.02.2014 | 27.02.2014 | Waiting


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
gasco | 261314 | 13th Feb 2014 |21st Feb | Waiting
santoshpatil | 261313 | 14.02.2014 | - | Waiting

Guys either you guys should get a response in this week if not recieved today or last week so lets see !!!!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ind2 said:


> Guys, got rejected today, so it seems end of journey for me .... Thanks for all your help an support,


very sorry to hear that buddy, even i have had rejections from ACT and Victoria earlier, don't worry try again never be dis-heartened chase your dream and you would get it eventully bro best of luck


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

ind2, very sorry to hear about your case. Wish you good luck with further proceedings. 

All,

Is there a specific trend in the rejections ? Are they rejecting candidates from a certain Occupation or age or other factors like CV format/IELTS scores etc. Very hard to arrive at a judgement.

NoObrex: Would you please add me to the list. my details are in my signature. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Man I am so sorry to hear that, dont loose your hope, in june everything will be re organized and fresh quatas and everything, you will need to wait a little bit more but I am sure you will get it



ind2 said:


> Guys, got rejected today, so it seems end of journey for me .... Thanks for all your help an support,


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

hey everyone, I just wanted to ask 1 thing

Do you think invitations are processed according to our reference numbers?

I dont know if it is ok to share the number here but for example my one is 600 something. Could you at least share the 3rd digit to have an idea about how they are assigned?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> hey everyone, I just wanted to ask 1 thing
> 
> Do you think invitations are processed according to our reference numbers?
> 
> I dont know if it is ok to share the number here but for example my one is 600 something. Could you at least share the 3rd digit to have an idea about how they are assigned?


i am not sure that they are processed by reference numbers as some people get their invitations before others even when appying later (i.e warren jones)


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Me86 said:


> i am not sure that they are processed by reference numbers as some people get their invitations before others even when appying later (i.e warren jones)


I think that is bcoz warren jones has applied for a different occupation code, not 2613.
I assume all applications in the same occupation code are processed in a sequence


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

huzefa85 said:


> I think that is bcoz warren jones has applied for a different occupation code, not 2613.
> I assume all applications in the same occupation code are processed in a sequence


oh ok my bad, i didn't know you were reffering to a special occupation, i think you meant in general.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

huzefa85 said:


> I think that is bcoz warren jones has applied for a different occupation code, not 2613.
> I assume all applications in the same occupation code are processed in a sequence


I think even the country of origin may be important ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Just to share, I think all the results for this week are done and we should be getting next set of invites in the last week of March as per the current process ? Please correct me if i am wrong,


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

huzefa85 said:


> I think that is bcoz warren jones has applied for a different occupation code, not 2613.
> I assume all applications in the same occupation code are processed in a sequence


No.

I know a 2613 who applied the last week of January and got a positive answer in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

PaddyOnTheGo said:


> No.
> 
> I know a 2613 who applied the last week of January and got a positive answer in less than 2 weeks.


Thats interesting ..
Did he have expertise in a specialized product or technology ?


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

I am also in a specialized category 

262112

God please help me to get my invite as soon as possible


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

NirajK - how many points did you have ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Also, guys please do share an update if anyone gets an invite tomorrow, in case they don't follow the 189 trend of issuing invites on second Monday and last Monday of every month.


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Any updated on the below candidate???? Based on the trends, he should have got a response by now

*JollyJolly	261313 14.01.2014 17.01.2014 Waiting*


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

ind2 said:


> Guys, got rejected today, so it seems end of journey for me .... Thanks for all your help an support,


Sorry to know that brother. but as told by other members don't get disheartened. Good luck for future bro....


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

NirajK said:


> My Vic application has been approved and I received invite as well.
> 
> Bit surprised as my occupation (2611) has reached ceiling one month back. Surprised, but not complaining.:yo:


Congratulations mate !! Good Luck for Visa processing..


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

ind2 said:


> Guys, got rejected today, so it seems end of journey for me .... Thanks for all your help an support,


Soory to hear this mate... Don't loose any hope.. Apply in other states in july, you will get in one...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

any new updates ?


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Do not see anyone posting in here with Victoria updates. I received the initial acknowledgement to my online application today morning by email. Wait time is now further 12 weeks. Fingers crossed until then. 

All the best to all.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

I think now we need to wait for the last week Monday of March


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

noobrex said:


> I think now we need to wait for the last week Monday of March


No updates for me either. . Though there are few are ahesd of me who r waiting. All the Best to all who waiting! !


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

waiting waiting, it will be 3 weeks for me tomorrow


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

It will also be three weeks for me tomorrow


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

i completed 3 weeks yesterday. This is the fourth week.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

You guys need to wait for few more weeks.

I got my result after 6 weeks.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rajfirst said:


> You guys need to wait for few more weeks.
> 
> I got my result after 6 weeks.


its tough, i think i am going back to my PMP exam study schedule and forget this for sometime 

Cheers c u in the last week ....

I would update all if there is any update either negative or positive


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

I am also trying to forget about it and study for my Comptia security+ certificate but I just simply cant hold myself to refresh my e mail every hour (eventhough I know that it is midnight in ozzy )


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> I am also trying to forget about it and study for my Comptia security+ certificate but I just simply cant hold myself to refresh my e mail every hour (eventhough I know that it is midnight in ozzy )



I can understand how guys feel. I'm doing the same now.. Looking for CO allocation


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mate, I personally believe you will get a direct grant, in my free time at work i am just checking everybody s timeline and from what i observed you have a big chance of getting your direct grant in 1 max 2 weeks :tea:



rajfirst said:


> I can understand how guys feel. I'm doing the same now.. Looking for CO allocation


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

NirajK said:


> My Vic application has been approved and I received invite as well.
> 
> Bit surprised as my occupation (2611) has reached ceiling one month back. Surprised, but not complaining.:yo:


Congrats Niraj!!!


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> I can understand how guys feel. I'm doing the same now.. Looking for CO allocation


Hi Raj,
What does the CoAllocation means? Also how long does it takes to get the final Visa after receiving an invite (like in your case you got it on 12.02.2014)? 
Thanks!!


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

CO means case officer, meaning the person who will verify the evidence and decide the outcome of the visa (grant or refuse)

It should be allocated max in 2 weeks as far as I know...


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> Mate, I personally believe you will get a direct grant, in my free time at work i am just checking everybody s timeline and from what i observed you have a big chance of getting your direct grant in 1 max 2 weeks :tea:


May your words become true 

Now a days, processing of 190 visa is relatively slow when compared to 189.

Also, some ppl got mails from DIBP that 190 visa ceiling for this programme year is about to be close. That is the worry at the moment for me.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> May your words become true
> 
> Now a days, processing of 190 visa is relatively slow when compared to 189.
> 
> Also, some ppl got mails from DIBP that 190 visa ceiling for this programme year is about to be close. That is the worry at the moment for me.


So, to get it open again, how long u have to wait ?? till this July or this year end?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> So, to get it open again, how long u have to wait ?? till this July or this year end?



Have to wait till 1st July, 2014.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> May your words become true
> 
> Now a days, processing of 190 visa is relatively slow when compared to 189.
> 
> Also, some ppl got mails from DIBP that 190 visa ceiling for this programme year is about to be close. That is the worry at the moment for me.


But as per the current rules, there is no ceiling for 190 visas for any occupation right ?
Could you explain what does 190 visa ceiling exactly means here ..


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

huzefa85 said:


> But as per the current rules, there is no ceiling for 190 visas for any occupation right ?
> Could you explain what does 190 visa ceiling exactly means here ..


There is a limit for No. of visas issued under each category (set by Minister).

Please check the below site.

Migration Programme Statistics


For 190 Visa, Cap is 28850.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

and how many ppl are invited until now for 190?



rajfirst said:


> There is a limit for No. of visas issued under each category (set by Minister).
> 
> Please check the below site.
> 
> ...


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> and how many ppl are invited until now for 190?



My guess is around 10,000 (based on skill select report dated 24.02.2014)


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> My guess is around 10,000 (based on skill select report dated 24.02.2014)


Hmm, that means only nearly 35% (10,000 out of 28850) of the planned visas are issued.
So, i guess there should be nothing to worry about ..


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

well then no worries since they slowed down the process (meaning less invites and grants are coming) plus we are already through with half of the year...


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> May your words become true
> 
> Now a days, processing of 190 visa is relatively slow when compared to 189.
> 
> Also, some ppl got mails from DIBP that 190 visa ceiling for this programme year is about to be close. That is the worry at the moment for me.


I don't understand what you mean. If you have received invitation, you should get visa if your paper work and point calculation is right. If they have a limit, they wont send invite. Wasn't that the purpose of entire skillset system?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

NirajK said:


> I don't understand what you mean. If you have received invitation, you should get visa if your paper work and point calculation is right. If they have a limit, they wont send invite. Wasn't that the purpose of entire skillset system?


Skillselect is only for occupation ceiling Niraj. Check the link which I shared earlier.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

so it is exactly 3 weeks for me as of today. What do you say guys? Possibility of rejection is getting lower or it really doesnt depend on time they reply?


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> so it is exactly 3 weeks for me as of today. What do you say guys? Possibility of rejection is getting lower or it really doesnt depend on time they reply?


lol nearly 3 weeks for me too. And i would love to think the same 
but ind2 got rejection after around 40 days. So realistically, nothing is safe.

Infact, 30 days is a normal time for rejection too.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Its very difficult to estimate considering different people had to go through different timelines. It is unclear if there is a specific reason for non-acceptance if at all under a particular occupation category as almost all applicants seem to meet the minimum prerequisites and requirements.

Niraj said that you might have to wait atleast 6 weeks for the final decision. Looks like you should get through Hunter. All the best.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

ok then just 2 weeks more 

hold on my application, we can do it !!


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

i guess no update from anyone 

Another week has passed, hope next week everyone will have a positive outcome....


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

No not heard anything but did have an email from skill select telling me I could apply for a 189 if I have enough points, unfortunately I need the 5 from Vic as.

IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


----------



## longbacks (Nov 14, 2013)

Do you need to attach financial documents when u apply for Victoria SS in their website?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

longbacks said:


> Do you need to attach financial documents when u apply for Victoria SS in their website?


not required


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes. Lets hope for the best. Just out of curiosity asking this. What are the general reasons provided by officers for Vic SS Rejections so far. I am completing one week today after having lodged the application online. Still a long way to go.

Good luck to all those who are waiting.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

sas119 said:


> Yes. Lets hope for the best. Just out of curiosity asking this. What are the general reasons provided by officers for Vic SS Rejections so far. I am completing one week today after having lodged the application online. Still a long way to go.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting.


They usually do not provide a specific reason. There is a common rejection mail, which is sent for all rejection cases


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh thanks Huzefa for the info. Let's wait and watch till then.


----------



## venu.koyyada (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I have a question regarding eligibility criteria for ICT Business Analyst. For this skill set Victoria is asking for minimum of 5 years experience. As a Business Analyst I have over 7 years of experience. My graduation is in Electrical Engineering and as my education is Minor as per ACS, in his report he mentioned the following.

The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/06 - 03/14 (7yrs 4mths)


Now, my question is will Victoria State Sponsorship consider my 7 plus years of experience or only from November 2012 as mentioned by ACS.

Kindly revert 
Venu


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

venu.koyyada said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a question regarding eligibility criteria for ICT Business Analyst. For this skill set Victoria is asking for minimum of 5 years experience. As a Business Analyst I have over 7 years of experience. My graduation is in Electrical Engineering and as my education is Minor as per ACS, in his report he mentioned the following.
> 
> ...


Hey Venu,

Victoria considers your overall experience not that ACS mentioned. I had a similar query so I directly mailed them (Victoria) and got the same reply. Cheers.


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

Someone on a different forum posted today that they applied to Vic on 14th Feb and had their application approved last week on 12th March. Almost four weeks. Maybe some of us will hear this week 📅

IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

i hope they will respond this week, It will be exactly 4 weeks for me this thursday.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

so its 4 weeks for me today  dont think they would give out results till last week of March, I have seen results coinciding with the invitations of 189.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

misstatt said:


> Someone on a different forum posted today that they applied to Vic on 14th Feb and had their application approved last week on 12th March. Almost four weeks. Maybe some of us will hear this week 📅
> 
> IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


hmm where ? can you pm me the forum.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

updated the list -

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013)
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Invited ( 11.03.2014)
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Rejected (26.02.2014)
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Rejected (27.02.2014)
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Rejected (11.03.2014)
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | - | Invited (25.02.2014)
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
gasco | 261314 | 13th Feb 2014 |21st Feb | Waiting
santoshpatil | 261313 | 14.02.2014 | - | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
misstatt | 252411 | 20.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | - | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
huzefa85 | 261312 | 24.02.2014 | 25.02.2014 | Waiting
kan411027 | 241312 | 27.02.2014 | - | Waiting
cmclellen | 261312 | 23.02.2014 | 27.02.2014 | Waiting


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Is there any update on the below list of applicants -

*Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting*
*manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting*
*LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting*
*steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting*
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
gasco | 261314 | 13th Feb 2014 |21st Feb | Waiting
santoshpatil | 261313 | 14.02.2014 | - | Waiting


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Also,

Do we get CO allocation acknowledgement for Victoria SS as well like people do in ACT SS ?


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi noobrex, please use the online speadsheet instead of the entire list on the discussion forum. It is more accurate and updated and also will reduce confusion and maintain a clean discussion. 

I hope everyone is okay with this suggestion. If there is a better way then we could certainly adopt that as well.



noobrex said:


> updated the list -
> 
> rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
> ....
> cmclellen | 261312 | 23.02.2014 | 27.02.2014 | Waiting


----------



## jdpower (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree, the online spreadsheet is the way to go. Thanks for finally making it possible 

I have noticed that people keep messing up the list from time to time and that just creates a lot of confusion and adds to the already existing frustration :sad:. People should understand and really co-operate  



santoshpatil said:


> Hi noobrex, please use the online speadsheet instead of the entire list on the discussion forum. It is more accurate and updated and also will reduce confusion and maintain a clean discussion.
> 
> I hope everyone is okay with this suggestion. If there is a better way then we could certainly adopt that as well.


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement jdpower 

here is the link to the online spreadsheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...2aHJXd3c#gid=0



jdpower said:


> I agree, the online spreadsheet is the way to go. Thanks for finally making it possible
> 
> I have noticed that people keep messing up the list from time to time and that just creates a lot of confusion and adds to the already existing frustration :sad:. People should understand and really co-operate


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

santoshpatil said:


> Thanks for the encouragement jdpower
> 
> here is the link to the online spreadsheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...2aHJXd3c#gid=0


The link is not working, it seems...unable to find the file.... is it the correct spreadsheet link


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Is there any update on the below list of applicants -
> 
> Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
> manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
> ...


I am still waiting. .


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> The link is not working, it seems...unable to find the file.... is it the correct spreadsheet link


Yes - the link is not working! !


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi guys, just found out that my application has been successful and I now have an invitation to apply for a 190, yippee!!! In total it took 3 wks and 5 days. Good luck to all of you xx

IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

misstatt said:


> Hi guys, just found out that my application has been successful and I now have an invitation to apply for a 190, yippee!!! In total it took 3 wks and 5 days. Good luck to all of you xx
> 
> IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


congrats, I think people for UK, EU and US getting invites within 4.5 weeks


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

noobrex said:


> hmm where ? can you pm me the forum.


They posted on the Poms in Oz forum


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sarohas said:


> Yes - the link is not working! !


lol thats why the list here is more real time and no dependency, lets ditch the sheet and place the status here I wold update it right away. Like we have been doing.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

jdpower said:


> I agree, the online spreadsheet is the way to go. Thanks for finally making it possible
> 
> I have noticed that people keep messing up the list from time to time and that just creates a lot of confusion and adds to the already existing frustration :sad:. People should understand and really co-operate


Dude Jbpower we have been working like that and its more real time I think both of you can refer the excel sheet we are better off with the list here 

Cheers and anyways people for UK are getting there approvals in 4.5 weeks so you should not be worried at all


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

santoshpatil said:


> Thanks for the encouragement jdpower
> 
> here is the link to the online spreadsheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...2aHJXd3c#gid=0


lol, lets keep this in forum only, as the excel link has dependecy and never works no one knows about it as well 

cheers


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

updated the list -

rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
bobinv | 262111 | 23.10.2013 | - | Invited (13.11.2013)
yangxh7 | 233914 | 26.10.2013 | 07.11.2013 | Invited (06.12.2013)
jitunair18 | 261314 | 04.11.2013 | - | Rejected (18.11.2013)
Ratnesh | 261314 | 15.11.2013 | 18.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
anthoney | 261313 | 18.11.2013 | 19.11.2013 | Invited (26.11.2013)
vinoth986 | 261313 | 20.11.2013 | - | Rejected (04.12.2013)
Sai2Aus | 261314 | 24.11.2013 | 04.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
askmohit | 261313 | 24.11.2013 | 27.11.2013 & 02.12.2013 | Invited (11.12.2013)
Me86 | 262112 | 09.12.2013 | 09.12.2013 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (28.01.2014)
thearc | 261111 | 11.12.2013 | 27.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
Rawick | 261314 | 12.12.2013 | 13.12.2013 | Rejected (28.01.2014)
vindicator135 | 261311 | 19.12.2013 | 20.12.2013 | Invited (31.01.2014)
Jan2Oz | 261314 | 23.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 | Rejected (31.01.2014)
Kimh | 261314 | 27.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Rejected (12.02.2014)
Bemark | 263111 | 29.12.2013 | 15.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
Rajbabu | 261313 | 30.12.2013 | 13.01.2014 & 16.01.2014 | Invited (12.02.2014)
DelvyDavis | 342414 | 30.12.2013 | 17.01.2014 | Rejected (07.02.2014)
Nirajk | 261111 | 08.01.2014 | 14.01.2014 | Invited ( 11.03.2014)
Jolly | 261313 | 14.01.2014 | 17.01.2014 | Waiting
itsme1980* | 261111 | 16.01.2014 | 23.01.2014 | Rejected (26.02.2014)
SemB | 261313 | 17.01.2014 | 20.01.2014 | Rejected (27.02.2014)
ind2 | 261112 | 26.01.2014 | - | Rejected (11.03.2014)
manu0417 | 262111 | 27.01.2014 | 29.01.2014 | Waiting
LJ2M | 261314 | 01.02.2014 | 05.02.2014 | Waiting
warrenjones | 241213 | 04.02.2014 | - | Invited (25.02.2014)
steve_sap | 261311 | 07.02.2014 | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
deepu | 263111 | - | 11.02.2014 | Waiting
Sarohas | 261313 | 10.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
gasco | 261314 | 13th Feb 2014 |21st Feb | Waiting
santoshpatil | 261313 | 14.02.2014 | - | Waiting
Noobrex | 261314 | 18.02.2014 | 17.02.2014 | Waiting
misstatt | 252411 | 20.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Invited (18-03-2014)
Ragan | 261313 | 20.02.2014 | - | Waiting
Hunter85 | 262112 | 21.02.2014 | 24.02.2014 | Waiting
huzefa85 | 261312 | 24.02.2014 | 25.02.2014 | Waiting
kan411027 | 241312 | 27.02.2014 | - | Waiting
cmclellen | 261312 | 23.02.2014 | 27.02.2014 | Waiting


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello Misstatt, do you see the invite in your EOI?

It looks like we applied almost the same day but no invitation in my EOI, my agent didnt write anything back (I hope it is not a reject for me  )



misstatt said:


> Hi guys, just found out that my application has been successful and I now have an invitation to apply for a 190, yippee!!! In total it took 3 wks and 5 days. Good luck to all of you xx
> 
> IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hunter85 said:


> Hello Misstatt, do you see the invite in your EOI?
> 
> It looks like we applied almost the same day but no invitation in my EOI, my agent didnt write anything back (I hope it is not a reject for me  )


Think you should get it soon as well buddy, it should happen for you in this week.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

fingers crossed


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> Hello Misstatt, do you see the invite in your EOI?
> 
> It looks like we applied almost the same day but no invitation in my EOI, my agent didnt write anything back (I hope it is not a reject for me  )


Hey Hunter85, 

Misstatt is all together different occupation (252411). Don't compare the dates with other occupations. It all depends on how Victoria chooses. You will get it buddy don't worry. Cheers.


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> Hello Misstatt, do you see the invite in your EOI?
> 
> It looks like we applied almost the same day but no invitation in my EOI, my agent didnt write anything back (I hope it is not a reject for me  )


Hi Hunter

I awoke to find an email from Victoria State at 4:16 am informing me that I'd been successful and that an invitation had been issued, there was also an email from skillselect at 4:17 informing me that I had an invitation to apply for the 190. In the EOI instead of submitted it now says Apply for visa.

Hope you get your soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

misstatt said:


> Hi Hunter
> 
> I awoke to find an email from Victoria State at 4:16 am informing me that I'd been successful and that an invitation had been issued, there was also an email from skillselect at 4:17 informing me that I had an invitation to apply for the 190. In the EOI instead of submitted it now says Apply for visa.
> 
> Hope you get your soon.:fingerscrossed:


must have felt awesome


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

Yep, it did. Now the next long wait!


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations misstatt. Good luck with the next step. That calls for a toast. Cheers !!! You are one of those fortunate guys to have received the invitation. Enjoy the moment and make the most of it.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sas119 said:


> Congratulations misstatt. Good luck with the next step. That calls for a toast. Cheers !!! You are one of those fortunate guys to have received the invitation. Enjoy the moment and make the most of it.


lol wish we were in UK as well, we would have got the invite sooner


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

sas119 said:


> Congratulations misstatt. Good luck with the next step. That calls for a toast. Cheers !!! You are one of those fortunate guys to have received the invitation. Enjoy the moment and make the most of it.


Thanks sas, cheers! I think maybe it's because of the occupation too, fewer applications. You are a couple of weeks behind me application date wise so hopefully not too long now.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Think people for last week of Jan till second week of Feb can expect results on the coming Monday i.e. 24th March 2014.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Think people for last week of Jan till second week of Feb can expect results on the coming Monday i.e. 24th March 2014.


Hoping your words would come true :fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Steve_SAP said:


> Hoping your words would come true :fingerscrossed:


Dont worry at all buddy SAP is in HIGH demand


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Dont worry at all buddy SAP is in HIGH demand


Agree with noobrex, SAP is in demand, you should expect a positive response soon.
best of luck


----------



## gasco (Jul 9, 2013)

sarohas said:


> I am still waiting. .


I am waiting too. I was a week delayed because they asked me to produce a commitment statement.

Anxious to know the results of all Software Testers here.. All the best to everyone.


----------



## steverds (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Just wanted to know if there is a demand for database administrators in Victoria. Applied on 08/03/2013 under code 262111.Having total of 10 years experience.Hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you very much for your good wishes, the long wait it not a problem if the result is good 

I wish you to have a really smooth visa process and get your grant ASAP 





misstatt said:


> Hi Hunter
> 
> I awoke to find an email from Victoria State at 4:16 am informing me that I'd been successful and that an invitation had been issued, there was also an email from skillselect at 4:17 informing me that I had an invitation to apply for the 190. In the EOI instead of submitted it now says Apply for visa.
> 
> Hope you get your soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

I can say that we are in the same boat. Database admins and security specialists are considered as 1. So far I only know 1 guy who got is invitation in 1 months (i guess) and he had around 4 years of XP, so I believe we are in demand because other than Victoria no state is sponsoring us and the quata is 500 something / 2000 



steverds said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wanted to know if there is a demand for database administrators in Victoria. Applied on 08/03/2013 under code 262111.Having total of 10 years experience.Hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## steverds (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the confidence.Hopefully should get a positive reply soon.





Hunter85 said:


> I can say that we are in the same boat. Database admins and security specialists are considered as 1. So far I only know 1 guy who got is invitation in 1 months (i guess) and he had around 4 years of XP, so I believe we are in demand because other than Victoria no state is sponsoring us and the quata is 500 something / 2000


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

misstatt said:


> Hi Hunter
> 
> I awoke to find an email from Victoria State at 4:16 am informing me that I'd been successful and that an invitation had been issued, there was also an email from skillselect at 4:17 informing me that I had an invitation to apply for the 190. In the EOI instead of submitted it now says Apply for visa.
> 
> Hope you get your soon.:fingerscrossed:


Congrats Misstatt.

All the best for other friends who are waiting for Vic SS.

My prayers are with you ray:


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

hey guys,
One quick question.. how can we know which profession is in huge demand in Victoria? Please advise.

I saw people commenting in previous posts that SAP (from Software/IT field) is in huge demand.
Can anyone throw some light on Data warehousing demand in Victoria?


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

rits: said:


> hey guys,
> One quick question.. how can we know which profession is in huge demand in Victoria? Please advise.
> 
> I saw people commenting in previous posts that SAP (from Software/IT field) is in huge demand.
> Can anyone throw some light on Data warehousing demand in Victoria?


I am not sure if there is an official in-demand profession list from Victoria.
My assumption of SAP being in demand, is because 2 people from expat forum from SAP background got their invites, and no rejections yet.

Besides, applicants in the software category (2613**) with experience in specialized products (like SAP, CRM, other ERPs) have a better chance of getting an invite, because these applicants are in minority, compared to many applicants who have general platform (like Java/J2EE or .NET) experience.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

rits: said:


> hey guys,
> One quick question.. how can we know which profession is in huge demand in Victoria? Please advise.
> 
> I saw people commenting in previous posts that SAP (from Software/IT field) is in huge demand.
> Can anyone throw some light on Data warehousing demand in Victoria?


Check this official page.

Information for IT Professionals on Migration to Australia - Live in Victoria


_"*ICT occupations in demand*
Victoria is experiencing demand for Computing Professionals with specialisations in:

CISSP, C++/C#/C, Java, GIS, J2EE, Oracle, Oracle (E-Business Suite), Network security/firewall internet security, SAP, SIEBEL."_


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

I cleared by skill assessment from Engineers Australia under the category 233513. I am interested in opting for Victoria state nomination along with subclass 189 in skill select.

Should I separately contact the state of Victoria or is it sufficient to just select Victoria state in skill select ?

Regards
Su


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Sudarshan,

Firstly please make sure that occupation code 233513 exists on SOL for Victoria and if Victoria is at the moment accepting applications. Once that is done, you will need to create an account on VIC State website and be ready with the following documents :

1) CV
2) IELTS Copy
3) ACS assessment pdf
4) Declaration

As far as skillselect goes, you will need to select Victoria under 190 sponsorship when you are asked to select nomination from states.

All the best.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

sas119 said:


> Hi Sudarshan,
> 
> Firstly please make sure that occupation code 233513 exists on SOL for Victoria and if Victoria is at the moment accepting applications. Once that is done, you will need to create an account on VIC State website and be ready with the following documents :
> 
> ...


Thanks for the swift reply. I come under Engineers Australia and not ACS. I have already received the hard copy of my skill assessment from EA. Should I notarize the colored photocopy of assessment letter for scanning and uploading ?

And by IELTS copy you mean the notarised photocopy of the original score card. Right ?

Regards
Su


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

misstatt said:


> Hi guys, just found out that my application has been successful and I now have an invitation to apply for a 190, yippee!!! In total it took 3 wks and 5 days. Good luck to all of you xx
> 
> IELTS 14/2/14 R8, W7.5, L9, S9: +VE Skills ass 20/2/14: SS 20/2/14 ACK 24/2/14


Hi 

Congrats and good luck for your visa processing...


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is the link to the document

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kySEJ2QnM0WmZYVkh2aHJXd3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

santoshpatil said:


> Here is the link to the document
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kySEJ2QnM0WmZYVkh2aHJXd3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0



Good work Santhosh


----------



## jdpower (Mar 18, 2014)

Good work santoshpatil and thanks for the efforts


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

thanks Vasu and jdpower for the encouragement :nod:


----------



## jdpower (Mar 18, 2014)

noobrex - its not about getting approvals, its about respecting those who are
trying to help a group of people.



noobrex said:


> Dude Jbpower we have been working like that and its more real time I think both of you can refer the excel sheet we are better off with the list here
> 
> Cheers and anyways people for UK are getting there approvals in 4.5 weeks so you should not be worried at all


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

jdpower said:


> noobrex - its not about getting approvals, its about respecting those who are
> trying to help a group of people.



Lol I agree that's why we had the list here not the unhelpful excel sheet which was not working and has a depedency 

But you will not understand


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

Chill guys! We can use both. The excel sheet seems to be functioning now. Ultimately, we need to share information that will be useful by any means.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot Santosh for the compilation efforts. Highly appreciated. Would you please update my initial acknowledgement date to 12.03.2014 in the sheet. This is when I received initial acknowledgement email from Victoria after first lodging the online application. 

From the list, it looks like guys from early January 2014 are all waiting. It's been almost 2 months for majority of the people waiting and on an average atleast a month since they have been waiting. For me, its just the start and a long wait is on the cards. Doesnt look like I will hear anything before June unless it's an early negative outcome.

Is it that considering the occupation celeings are almost about to reach in the 2613 and other 6 occupations highly in demand, that we are witnessing slow response times off late although I do agree that the wait time is 12 weeks or more ?


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Lol I agree that's why we had the list here not the unhelpful excel sheet which was not working and has a depedency
> 
> But you will not understand


what dependency? In fact, updating the details in the forum has some dependency. The forum page count is increasing day by day, and if a person needs to update his details, he has to go back and search each page for the last updated list...

Book mark the spreadsheet link in your browser, it will ease the dependency: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kySEJ2QnM0WmZYVkh2aHJXd3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0

Good job Santhosh


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Check this official page.
> 
> Information for IT Professionals on Migration to Australia - Live in Victoria
> 
> ...


This really gives me more confidence, because me and my wife both are certified SAP consultants with 6+ years of experience. So I believe my application stands a good chance for approval, let us see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

I will be applying for Victoria state nomination as they are accepting applications for my category that is 233513 - production or plant Engineer.

In their website,

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...a-subclass-190

it is mentioned that the following documents need to be uploaded:

1)a detailed resume or CV
2) Victorian nomination declaration
3) skills assessment
4) IELTS results (if applicable)
5) offer of employment (if applicable).

I would like to know if I can directly scan and upload the skill assessment letter from Engineers Australia & IELTS marks card or should I take a color photocopy of the same, get it notorized and then upload ?

Regards
Su


----------



## misstatt (Mar 1, 2014)

sudarshan1987 said:


> I will be applying for Victoria state nomination as they are accepting applications for my category that is 233513 - production or plant Engineer.
> 
> In their website,
> 
> ...



Hi I just scanned and uploaded in colour, no need to notarise. There's also a reference number on the document that they can verify with assessing authority.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

misstatt said:


> Hi I just scanned and uploaded in colour, no need to notarise. There's also a reference number on the document that they can verify with assessing authority.


Thanks misstatt, I will apply for Vic SS today


----------



## ash11 (Mar 19, 2014)

misstatt said:


> Hi Hunter
> 
> I awoke to find an email from Victoria State at 4:16 am informing me that I'd been successful and that an invitation had been issued, there was also an email from skillselect at 4:17 informing me that I had an invitation to apply for the 190. In the EOI instead of submitted it now says Apply for visa.
> 
> Hope you get your soon.:fingerscrossed:


Hey misstatt, 
I have applied for VIC ss on 14-03-14 and received acknowledgement on 19-03-14, along with it they asked me to updated the funds available to migrate to vic. Does this means that they will potentially approve my application? 
I got +ve skills assessment from Acs for 261312 . My total work experience is 3 yrs with 7 each in ielts. 
Please do let me know should you know anything about this.

Kind Regards,
Ash


----------



## ash11 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey Guys, 
I have applied for VIC ss on 14-03-14 and received acknowledgement on 19-03-14, along with it they asked me to updated the funds available to migrate to vic. Does this means that they will potentially approve my application? 
I got +ve skills assessment from Acs for 261312 . My total work experience is 3 yrs with 7 each in ielts. 
Please do let me know should anyone knows anything about this.

Kind Regards,
Ash


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ash11 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have applied for VIC ss on 14-03-14 and received acknowledgement on 19-03-14, along with it they asked me to updated the funds available to migrate to vic. Does this means that they will potentially approve my application?
> I got +ve skills assessment from Acs for 261312 . My total work experience is 3 yrs with 7 each in ielts.
> Please do let me know should anyone knows anything about this.
> ...


It means that you may have forgotten to add available fund details while filling Vic as application.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

I applied for Vic SS last night. On an average, how long does it take to get the acknowledgement ?


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> I applied for Vic SS last night. On an average, how long does it take to get the acknowledgement ?


It varies. You can check the signatures of all the members of this thread. Also you can follow the spreadsheet given in one of the previous posts.


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi All,

I am planning to upgrade the spreadsheet to display more information in a user friendly way. I have some time which I can invest in making the spreadsheet better. Your feedback would prove extremely valuable. You can send me a private message regarding the spreadsheet so that we dont end up flooding this discussion.

Cheers!


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

There has been no invitation on 261313 after *Raj*? what about *Jolly* who is on top of the waiting list?
I was wondering if 261313 ceiling has been met and they are not considering any further requests.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sarohas said:


> There has been no invitation on 261313 after *Raj*? what about *Jolly* who is on top of the waiting list?
> I was wondering if 261313 ceiling has been met and they are not considering any further requests.


My friend dont worry i am sure that lot many people would get there results in the coming week going by the timelines, the invitations have been issued second and fourth week of every month.


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

noobrex said:


> My friend dont worry i am sure that lot many people would get there results in the coming week going by the timelines, the invitations have been issued second and fourth week of every month.


My worry is that i m 40 years old. ACS gave me my experience since Sept 2002 which counts up to 12 yrs. of experience. Not sure if more exp. is good or they will prefer the young people.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sarohas said:


> My worry is that i m 40 years old. ACS gave me my experience since Sept 2002 which counts up to 12 yrs. of experience. Not sure if more exp. is good or they will prefer the young people.


dont worry, I know a person who was 45 and got selected from this forum


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

I guess more experience is better for them, if you are under 55 years old and have above 60 points from skill select, they will treat you equally.


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

Can someone please tell me when was the last invite for 261313 sent? And also, till which date the applications have been processed (accepted/rejected).

I am new to this forum and would like to know if we are maintaining all this information anywhere (segregated by ANZSCO code). If yes, can please guide me.


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Heres the improved spreadsheet - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kySEJ2QnM0WmZYVkh2aHJXd3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0

Key changes -


Sorted and formatted data. New members go on the top
Deployed scripts to color code rows based on the status
I have created a new status for people that are waiting to apply for Victoria SS

Some more changes coming through


----------



## cmclellen (Mar 1, 2014)

santoshpatil said:


> Heres the improved spreadsheet - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kySEJ2QnM0WmZYVkh2aHJXd3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
> 
> Key changes -
> 
> ...


wow, good work - thanks a mill. This is much better then the reposted list that was loosing names.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

santoshpatil said:


> Heres the improved spreadsheet - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kySEJ2QnM0WmZYVkh2aHJXd3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
> 
> Key changes -
> 
> ...


hey from your excel sheet -

andy777	261314 : Software Tester	February 17, 2014	17/02/2014	Waiting 32

Havent seen any post from that guy ? Can you find this name on Expat forum ?


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

here is the link to this users profile

Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: andy777


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

i guess no invites again 

next monday there can be some invites, hope everybody will receive the good news...


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

santoshpatil said:


> Heres the improved spreadsheet - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kySEJ2QnM0WmZYVkh2aHJXd3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
> 
> Key changes -
> 
> ...


gr8 work santosh ..


----------



## abhi02201 (May 21, 2013)

Hi,

Need help !! I want to apply for Victoria SS but the SOL job code requires 3yrs min. exp.

I have total 6yrs relevant exp. but ACS has deducted 4yrs as EE ICT degree was not relevant to job code applied.

So, do they consider the ACS verdict or will they consider me eligible for having 6yrs exp in the job code applied ??


Visa 190 | IELTS: L9.0 R7.5 W7.5 S7.0 | ACS Submitted: 31/10/2013 | ACS Result(+ve): 24/01/2014 | Victoria SS planned | JC: 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

abhi02201 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help !! I want to apply for Victoria SS but the SOL job code requires 3yrs min. exp.
> 
> ...


Victoria considers whole experience. You are eligible for Vic SS. 

But as ACS has deducted 4 years, you cannot claim any points for experience.


----------



## abhi02201 (May 21, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Victoria considers whole experience. You are eligible for Vic SS.
> 
> But as ACS has deducted 4 years, you cannot claim any points for experience.


Thank you very much for the quick clarification. 
Appreciated !!


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone for appreciating the spreadsheet. I also want to thank all those unknown friends from this forum who helped to improve the spreadsheet, thanks for putting in your time and efforts . Lets keep improving the spreadsheet to provide as much meaningful information as we could.

Also, I would request all those who are planning to apply for Victoria sponsorship to also go ahead and add their information. A special status has been created for these candidates under the 'Result' column so we could identify candidates who are in such a stage.

If anyone has any issues or suggestions feel free to send a personal message.


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Folks,

What are the chances of being accepted for Vic SS with 55 points for 2613 these days?

Perhaps the google docs spreadsheet could include how many points each one has.


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

The spreadsheet has a column for the number of points, but a lot of members are yet to update this information. Give it some time, hopefully people will update this info



gvmichel said:


> Folks,
> 
> What are the chances of being accepted for Vic SS with 55 points for 2613 these days?
> 
> Perhaps the google docs spreadsheet could include how many points each one has.


----------



## cmclellen (Mar 1, 2014)

Got my invite, but not for 190, for 189 that I had been waiting for for months - I am on the list though


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations . when was your application lodged?



cmclellen said:


> Got my invite, but not for 190, for 189 that I had been waiting for for months - I am on the list though


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

189 invitations has moved like rocket this time, for 2613 group the cut off is somewhere 60 points on Dec 10th. But there is not a single invite for 190, it is strange...


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

hi steve_SAP, where can you view this info?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

no invite for me, it s been a month since I received my Ack. e mail


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

santoshpatil said:


> hi steve_SAP, where can you view this info?


I found this from EOI submission club...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

I wrote an e-mail to Victoria regarding the timelines today lets see ...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Would request people who have filed the application at the end of Jan and Start of Feb to send them e-mail as well and check status on there applications ..


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

2 weeks ago there were some invites the day after the 189 run, so praying for all of you guys


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hunter85 said:


> 2 weeks ago there were some invites the day after the 189 run, so praying for all of you guys


So were there any 189 invites issued today ?


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey guys, I received my 189 invite yesterday 
Thanks to all the senior expat members who provided all the support whenever we needed it.

I think since 189 invite is received, I will not be considered for 190 invite. So should I remove myself from the list ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

huzefa85 said:


> Hey guys, I received my 189 invite yesterday
> Thanks to all the senior expat members who provided all the support whenever we needed it.
> 
> I think since 189 invite is received, I will not be considered for 190 invite. So should I remove myself from the list ?


Congrats


----------



## melvic90210 (Mar 24, 2014)

i applied for Victoria ss on 20th Feb for 261313, recd ack on 24 feb. Still waiting for sponsorship.
Looks like 189 would be a better option after this round.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

melvic90210 said:


> i applied for Victoria ss on 20th Feb for 261313, recd ack on 24 feb. Still waiting for sponsorship.
> Looks like 189 would be a better option after this round.


You should apply for both options in your EOI - 189 and 190 (if you are ok with state sponsorship). This way you can apply for whichever invite you get first.


----------



## khuong0602 (Mar 24, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Emailed you the resume.


Hi ratnesh,

I'm newbie to this forum and I've been reading lots of posts about Victoria nomination recently. I'm aware that many people here have been rejected but while the reasons have not been cleared, it seems that CV is one of the most important factor.

As you successfully got Vic approval as Software Tester, could you send me the cv format you prepared for them? I am also in software tester (both automation and manual) exp. If you dont mind, please email me to khuong0602 at gmail.

Thank very much for your help


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> I wrote an e-mail to Victoria regarding the timelines today lets see ...





noobrex said:


> Would request people who have filed the application at the end of Jan and Start of Feb to send them e-mail as well and check status on there applications ..


You are free to do whatever you want concerning you application, but please refrain yourself to request other people to take actions of which effects/outcomes you are not sure about.

According to a MARA agent, enquiring states (Victoria in this case) about the status of the process is never a good idea: In the best case scenario you may get a polite email telling you that the timeline is 12 weeks... and in the worst case scenario you piss them off and get a rejection, if for example your application was still being processed and with 50% chances of being approved.

Good luck to everybody.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

PaddyOnTheGo said:


> You are free to do whatever you want concerning you application, but please refrain yourself to request other people to take actions of which effects/outcomes you are not sure about.
> 
> According to a MARA agent, enquiring states (Victoria in this case) about the status of the process is never a good idea: In the best case scenario you may get a polite email telling you that the timeline is 12 weeks... and in the worst case scenario you piss them off and get a rejection, if for example your application was still being processed and with 50% chances of being approved.
> 
> Good luck to everybody.


Thanks for sharing the information. Let's see if refraing to check the status gets me an invite nothing like it 

However just curious I was rejected after waiting for 4 months last year when I did not enquire at all. How does checking the status should offend the CO ? Shouldn't it be based on skills ?


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> However just curious I was rejected after waiting for 4 months last year when I did not enquire at all. How does checking the status should offend the CO ? Shouldn't it be based on skills ?


I didn't say that enquiring would get you rejected straight away no matter your skills, or that all rejections are due to people enquiring. Neither I said that it's not based on skills. I just said that a MARA agent advised to let them work without rushing or pressuring them.

Imagine that your assessment depends on the feedback that 3 people provide
Imagine that you have 1 positive answer and 1 negative. The third feedback is still "coming" during the 7th week out of the 12.
Imagine that you push them enquiring how are things, and they feel pressured to finish.
Imagine also that your case officer has a bad day and think: "Oh, I see you are in a rush. Let's see: 1 positive feedback and 1 negative... plus my negative just based on you rushing me while I do my job, here you have your rejection".

Imagine... imagine  They are human after all, and if they told us to wait 12 weeks, we wait 12 weeks. But again, maybe the MARA agent was wrong, and they'll let you know how your application is. I'd be happy for you in that case.

All I said is that we shouldn't encourage people to do things we are not sure about.

Good luck to everybody.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Well yes. It would be advisable to give them their own space and let them take their own time. Lot many people are waiting since Jan 2014. Let us hope we all hear a favorable decision soon. Maybe they are still evaluating the applications based on the job market and demand in Victoria. who knows. Maybe we might all hear together. Someone just posted in a different thread that job market is really bad in Melbourne. That was from his personal opinion after having spent 6-7 weeks in Melbourne. Oz is and never was the hot favorite for IT lest people are forced to do odd jobs while being on PR. Let's face it. Sad but true.

We will keep on speculating. Right now the best we can do is just wait and wait and watch till the cards unfold


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

PaddyOnTheGo said:


> I didn't say that enquiring would get you rejected straight away no matter your skills, or that all rejections are due to people enquiring. Neither I said that it's not based on skills. I just said that a MARA agent advised to let them work without rushing or pressuring them.
> 
> Imagine that your assessment depends on the feedback that 3 people provide
> Imagine that you have 1 positive answer and 1 negative. The third feedback is still "coming" during the 7th week out of the 12.
> ...


It seems you have some connections with Victoria COs  , I wont touble anyone ever  and hopefully they would grant me my coveted invite  Cheers


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

huzefa85 said:


> Hey guys, I received my 189 invite yesterday
> Thanks to all the senior expat members who provided all the support whenever we needed it.
> 
> I think since 189 invite is received, I will not be considered for 190 invite. So should I remove myself from the list ?


Cangrats and Good luck for Visa processing...


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello Members 


Any updates?????


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Nope. Still nothing. Waiting !!! Anybody heard anything so far this week from Victoria ? Please update and let all know.


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Emailed you the resume.


Hello Ratnesh,

I have seen many people got rejections from Vic and they are very much concerned about Vic Format Resume. My code is Software Tester and you got invite from Vic and your code is also Software Tester.

Could you please help and provide me your CV for reference ? Should I do Private Message my email id? I am working in automation and manual Testing.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, invites for 190 have dried up it seems  so sad


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Well, invites for 190 have dried up it seems  so sad


All - I got a positive ACS result , I had applied for 261111. As per the website , I can apply for Vic nomination as my occupation is listed . However , ACS has deducted 4 yrs as "Not closely Related " and 2 yrs from Relevant occupation as per new rules. I have heard that Vic assesses based on CV and not by ACS result. Is this true ? Can anyone throw more light on this ?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

infonafees said:


> All - I got a positive ACS result , I had applied for 261111. As per the website , I can apply for Vic nomination as my occupation is listed . However , ACS has deducted 4 yrs as "Not closely Related " and 2 yrs from Relevant occupation as per new rules. I have heard that Vic assesses based on CV and not by ACS result. Is this true ? Can anyone throw more light on this ?


Yes. That is absolutely correct. Victoria considers overall experience. Go ahead with the application.


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Yes. That is absolutely correct. Victoria considers overall experience. Go ahead with the application.


Thanks Vasu. This is a sigh of relief.


----------



## sourima (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi guys, 
i have submitted EOI today for 190 with 60 points for VIC under the Software Engineer category. 
could you tell me the next steps to get the state sponsor, apart from the police verification and medical tests? 
what do i do next?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

sourima said:


> Hi guys,
> i have submitted EOI today for 190 with 60 points for VIC under the Software Engineer category.
> could you tell me the next steps to get the state sponsor, apart from the police verification and medical tests?
> what do i do next?


After submitting your EOI, Create an account in Victoria website and give all your details about your experience, education , ielts. You have to upload your CV, ACS assessment letter, IELTS scorecard and Victoria declaration statement then submit your application. That's all. If you have any questions, find the below link for FAQ's. By the way, if you don't mind can you share your skill set ?

FAQs about Skilled Nominated Visas - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## sourima (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Vasu. 
i have 9.5 years of exp in banking in digital space in Java, JavaEE, SOA etc. 
is that what you asked?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

sourima said:


> Thanks Vasu.
> i have 9.5 years of exp in banking in digital space in Java, JavaEE, SOA etc.
> is that what you asked?


Yes. Thanks.


----------



## melvic90210 (Mar 24, 2014)

I applied for my EOI on 19th Feb with 60 points (excluding 5 points for ss, which will make it 65) & Vic ss on 20th Feb. As per my agent he had applied for my EOI under subclass 190 only. Since invitations for 190 have dried up i want to apply for subclass 189 as well. My queries are.
1) what date will DIBP consider for picking up my EOI i.e. 19th Feb or the date on which i apply for 189 as well.
2) My MARA agent says that if we apply for both the subclasses it will lead to my application getting rejected by Victoria. Is it really so.
Appreciate if someone can throw some light on this.


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

can someone pls update and share the latest timeline sheet. my details are:

Victoria SS
submitted: 3 Mar 2014
acknowledgement: 4 Mar 2014 
result: awaited


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys, My EOI was submitted on 31st Jan and applied for VIC SS on 7th Feb. As of today for 2613 group for 189 visa the cutoff seems to be at 60 points on 10th Dec 13. For VIC SS I believe people who applied on Jan 15th 2014 are still waiting for approval. 

Given this situation, I am thinking if I can cancel the 190 and update my EOI only for 189. I believe if I wait for 2 or 3 more rounds I will get invite under 189. But in case if the cutoff jumps to 65 points of above (like it happened in the past), then I will be in trouble. 

What do you think I should do now, should I go ahead and cancel my 190 application?


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Friends, anyone got invited????


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

deepu said:


> Friends, anyone got invited????


No updates


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Emailed you the resume.


Hello Ratnesh,

If you dont mind could you please PM your resume at [email protected]. I am also under 261314 code. I hope you dont mind it.

Thanks !


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,

I have a query regarding work/job after we move to a state. I am aware that we need to stay in for 2years but there is no statement about the job.

Consider this: 
Q1. I get Visa and move to Vic, but if i get a job from an employer in sydney and I work from home all the time and get paid --> will this be treated as breaching Vic SS agreement??

Q2. I move to Vic and don't work, considering i have surplus funds taken from my home country --> is this also a breach?

Regards,
VC.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi dev_aus,

For Q1, my guess is that when you are applying for sponsorship from Victoria, you have a minimum obligation to engage in employment with an organization having a registered Victoria and regional Victoria state address. If you are working from home whilst residing in Victoria for a company that has its registered office in Victoria, it would tantamount to your salary being subjected to tax deduction as per the norms laid down by the other state government which will reflect on your yearly tax statement which would again mean a violation/breach of commitment to Victoria on the grounds of having accepted employment from other state in the 1st two years. 

For Q2, the state website does not specifically mention what happens to those people who fail to procure a job and sit idle for a considerable time. I think every six months, you are supposed to submit reviews to Victoria government apprising them of your job status/ current location and any change in circumstances if any. Based on what I have been reading on forums, as per people's experiences if one becomes hard pressed for a job in Victoria and unable to find one, then the alternatives are :

1) Be mentally ready to take up odd jobs to support yourself
2) Best case would be to look for jobs throughout Australia and ask Victoria govt a release should you find a job offer in other state ( People have experiences of doing this with success as according to them the states are generous and kind enough to release you as they believe you would any way not contribute anything towards its economy)

Seniors/experts please share your comments on above points.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

I mean :


If you are working from home whilst residing in Victoria for a company that has its registered office in another state


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

man dont complicate things, if you find a job in sydney you can always show your job offer and signed contract to victorian authorities and they remove your obligation. This is a fact and a lot of people did it. I personally dont know how it works but if you are already in Victoria and if you have a contract from a sydney company i suggest you to make a call to state authorities...


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,

I don't have a visa yet. My wife got an offer from sydney and we can't apply for sydney but they will not sponsor. So, just wanted to checkout the feasibility.

thanks much for your suggestions.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

Edit: Ignore my previous post. I thought your wife was applying for 190.

Good luck to everybody.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

just go to sydney with your wife, after your 190 visa gets approved, start searching for a job in sydney, once you have an offer submit your request to victoria that you will work in NSW. You can do like that


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

For all those who just joined the thread and would like to view/update the spreadhsheet, here is the link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kySEJ2QnM0WmZYVkh2aHJXd3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

I had applied on 19th March 2014 for Vic SS, got acknowledgement in 2 days and today I see this ....

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


I think no other application has been processed at this speed !


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

sudarshan1987 said:


> I had applied on 19th March 2014 for Vic SS, got acknowledgement in 2 days and today I see this ....
> 
> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> ...


Really sorry for your rejection. Can you please provide your details about your occupation , experience and ielts ?


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi Guys,
one Question if we are rejected by Victoria state, when can we reapply for the same.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Really sorry for your rejection. Can you please provide your details about your occupation , experience and ielts ?


Occupation : 233513 Production or plant Engineer
Experience: 04 years
IELTS: Over all 7.5

What I think is that along with the documents mentioned in the site, we must also upload additional documents like employment reference letter, job offers if any or job advertisements which matches your resume, bank statement showing that you have adequate fund to support yourself. This may help to strengthen the application and increase the chance of getting invite.

Regards
Su


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

Anyway I will go ahead with Visa class 189


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

ind2 said:


> Hi Guys,
> one Question if we are rejected by Victoria state, when can we reapply for the same.


After 6 months. Example: I got rejected in March, hence I can reapply only in the month of October


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> Occupation : 233513 Production or plant Engineer
> Experience: 04 years
> IELTS: Over all 7.5
> 
> ...


Did you get an IELTS score of 7.0 for each module?? if not, that could be the reason.
Because they have clearly mentioned that, 7.0 in each band in mandatory


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Did you get an IELTS score of 7.0 for each module?? if not, that could be the reason.
> Because they have clearly mentioned that, 7.0 in each band in mandatory


I have 7.5 in each.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Man I need to ask you something

You said you have IELTS over all 7.5 but do you have any band which is less than 7?

For example your listening can be 8 but writing can be 6.5??



sudarshan1987 said:


> Occupation : 233513 Production or plant Engineer
> Experience: 04 years
> IELTS: Over all 7.5
> 
> ...


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> Man I need to ask you something
> 
> You said you have IELTS over all 7.5 but do you have any band which is less than 7?
> 
> For example your listening can be 8 but writing can be 6.5??



I have 7.5 in each module.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

I checked other state websites and noticed that my occupation (233513) is closed or restricted in all states other than Victoria.

I am assuming that my occupation may be placed under restriction or closed for state sponsorship in a few weeks in Victoria as well.Hence they may be looking for candidates with more work experience or more IELTS score or someone who already has a job offer in Victoria.

Regards
Su


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

santoshpatil said:


> For all those who just joined the thread and would like to view/update the spreadhsheet, here is the link
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kySEJ2QnM0WmZYVkh2aHJXd3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0


As I see from this spread sheet...most of the people are either waiting for a long time or have been rejected. I hope that people who have been waiting for long time do get the State sponsorship.

Regards
Su


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

sudarshan1987 said:


> I had applied on 19th March 2014 for Vic SS, got acknowledgement in 2 days and today I see this ....
> 
> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> ...


Hey Dear


Sorry to know that... But good luck for your future plans....


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

deepu said:


> Hey Dear
> 
> 
> Sorry to know that... But good luck for your future plans....


Anyway I am happy that I got result in a weeks time, instead of waiting for months. Now I can go ahead with plan B. Best of luck to you.


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

hey guys,
who was the last person to get the positive response from Victoria under 2613 category? and when did he/she applied/acknowledged?

As per spreadsheet, I know Rajbabu who applied on Dec 30, 2013 was been invited. After that did anyone know about JollyJolly? This would help us to know where we stand in our category.

Appreciate your time and efforts.


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> Anyway I am happy that I got result in a weeks time, instead of waiting for months. Now I can go ahead with plan B. Best of luck to you.


Sorry to hear this.. All the very best for 189 subclass visa... Cheers !! 

I hope everyone in this thread had applied for Vic SS will get invite...


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

yet another week finishes without any grants 

But not getting rejected is the part which is keeping me alive. So have a nice weekend guys.


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> yet another week finishes without any grants
> 
> But not getting rejected is the part which is keeping me alive. So have a nice weekend guys.


Agreed, and wait is getting longer. 

Also I am seeing there is no invite to 261313 category after RajBabu got his on Feb 14th. What's happening for Software Engineer


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

sarohas said:


> Agreed, and wait is getting longer.
> 
> Also I am seeing there is no invite to 261313 category after RajBabu got his on Feb 14th. What's happening for Software Engineer


After December 2013, the state invites have reduced just to some handful figures. If I am not wrong people who applied from July 2013 to November 2013 had more success rate than those who did after December 2013.

Ok guys this will be my last post in this thread. Best of luck for all those who are waiting.

Regards
Su


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I am applying for Vic SS. I have a question, while applying does any where Vic asks about the friends or any contacts in Victoria state / Melbourne ? Because I have few of them in Melbourne. I was thinking that it would give an additional advantage to my application. Any expert advice ?

Thanks,
Vasu.


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am applying for Vic SS. I have a question, while applying does any where Vic asks about the friends or any contacts in Victoria state / Melbourne ? Because I have few of them in Melbourne. I was thinking that it would give an additional advantage to my application. Any expert advice ?
> 
> ...


Yes, they will indeed ask you to fill in their details in the application form.

Good luck!


----------



## cmclellen (Mar 1, 2014)

santoshpatil said:


> Congratulations . when was your application lodged?


Thank you. 26 March


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any uodate


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Any uodate


I got rejection mail today..


----------



## Qjuf (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear this..
reason?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sarohas said:


> I got rejection mail today..


very sorry to hear that buddy  , I can understand the feeling even I got rejected once from ACT and once from Victoria. 

Forget everything and re-start and prepare for July


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Qjuf said:


> Sorry to hear this..
> reason?


No reasons - just a standard mail!!


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

sarohas said:


> No reasons - just a standard mail!!


Sorry to hear sarohas. Keep trying, you will get it. If you don't mind may I know your skill set and overall experience ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

did anyone else get an approvals or rejections ?


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Guys I got my invitation today in my mail box

I am so happy, it was a really stressful wait because my occupation is in second list and victoria was the only state which was sponsoring it. You can see my timeline in my signature but I will write 1 more time below

Occupation : 262112 Security Specialist
Victoria applied : 21/02/2014
Final Ack : 24/02/2014
Invite : 31/03/2014


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Sorry to hear sarohas. Keep trying, you will get it. If you don't mind may I know your skill set and overall experience ?



Total 17 yrs of experience and 12 yrs from ACS. I am a Java guy!!


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

sarohas said:


> I got rejection mail today..


Hey Dear


Sorry to hear that....... Good Luck for future efforts....


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> Guys I got my invitation today in my mail box
> 
> I am so happy, it was a really stressful wait because my occupation is in second list and victoria was the only state which was sponsoring it. You can see my timeline in my signature but I will write 1 more time below
> 
> ...


Congrats Buddy.....

Your efforts have gained the fruit.... Good Luck for Visa processing........


----------



## steverds (Feb 24, 2014)

Congrats.All the best for the next step.



Hunter85 said:


> Guys I got my invitation today in my mail box
> 
> I am so happy, it was a really stressful wait because my occupation is in second list and victoria was the only state which was sponsoring it. You can see my timeline in my signature but I will write 1 more time below
> 
> ...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hunter85 said:


> Guys I got my invitation today in my mail box
> 
> I am so happy, it was a really stressful wait because my occupation is in second list and victoria was the only state which was sponsoring it. You can see my timeline in my signature but I will write 1 more time below
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy, very happy for you. Best of luck


----------



## venu.koyyada (Jan 28, 2013)

Guys,

A quick question...

When will the Victoria State Sponsorship open? 

I am done with my ACS Skill Assessment and IELTS. I am standing at 55 points. 

Do I need to wait till July? 

Regards
Venu


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

thank you (all of you) for all your help support and keeping my moral.

From my experience I would like to share a few points.

First of all as Victoria states in their website minimum credentials are no garantee for you to have your invitation. They really evaluate you according to many of your details.

Getting a good IELTS mark is important.

Writing your CV (resume) in their format is one of the most important part. When you are applying for sponsorship you can even write a more detailed CV than your reference letters from your employers. For example for my experience I had some tasks which were not related to Security Specialist occupation and instead of including them on my CV I included some other tasks which are not fully mentioned in my reference letter. 

When preparing my CV I used below Format : 

Name of the company : 

Period worked : 

2-3 sentences long info regarding company and link to their website 

5-6 sentences long info about how did I got that job what I was doing

Copy paste all info from your reference letter

Include projects and small info what was it about

Include soft copy of all certifications, even though you dont have any certification try to get at least 1 before applying.

Make sure your CV is at least 3-4 pages (depending on your xp)

Include all technical acronyms which are related to your job. For example : 

I worked as a network specialist, I was mainly focusing on IPSec, malware outbreaks, configuration of IDS, firewalls, receiving and evaluating logs from SIEM tool etc....

at the end of your job description say that this job was fully or partially assessed by ACS 

Write your career goal in the beginning. For example I mentioned that I am now studying for CISSP exam and once I get it I would like to continue my career as a Security Architect


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

I think now we need to wait for the second Monday of April  cheers


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am planning for some certification in my domain. Have u guys heard abt Vskills, Govt: undertaking....... How is it...any idea ?

Vskills


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

venu.koyyada said:


> Guys,
> 
> A quick question...
> 
> ...


Why would you need to wait? If your profession is in this list, you can apply straight away:
State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Submitted my EOI for Vic SS just now and ready to submit my Vic application. Before that I wanted to know few things. I left my job and not working since a month. If I submit my application now, can I update my profile in Victoria website ?


----------



## Ragan (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Today I recd Invitation under 190 apllied under 261313 category on 20th Feb'2014.

I am very happy to receive the invitation but at same time confused also.
i have also applied for 189(Independent category) on 14th Dec'13 which i beleive is around the corner in next invitation round.

Seniors please suggest whether i should apply or reject under 190 visa category as I am not against going to Melbourne but if given an option for 189 or 190, then 189 is better(with no restriction of staying for 2 years).

1) just wanted to understand the pros and cons for rejecting 190
2) what are the chances of receiving the 189 in next invitation round(14th Apr)?

Please guide.


----------



## melvic90210 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Hi Ragan*

Many congratulations to you!! 
What is your total ACS experience and which technologies you worked in?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Ragan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Today I recd Invitation under 190 apllied under 261313 category on 20th Feb'2014.
> 
> ...


File 190 you won't get 189 invite now as you already have one


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

i also got a reject today


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

santoshpatil said:


> i also got a reject today


 Sorry to hear that brother.... Good luck for future.....


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear Santosh. Maybe you are destined for a 189 invite. Wish you all the best. I have already started to get the goosebumps now. With so many good profiles being rejected under 261313, I don't think I stand a chance :-(


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Santhosh & sas119,

Sorry on your rejection Santhosh. I hope you will get 189. 
I am about to submit Vic SS. If you guys don't mind, what are your skill sets and overall experience. 
Thanks and all the best.


----------



## ashwathashu (Mar 13, 2013)

santoshpatil said:


> i also got a reject today


Sorry to hear this...Hope 189 awaits you !! I am really surprised to the core as your profile looked like a solid one. I am now loosing hopes about mine


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

santoshpatil said:


> i also got a reject today


Sorry to hear that, best of luck for 189. 

Can you share and paste the latest Victoria sheet that you were maintaining here


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi All, thanks a lot for the encouragement.  I know its a setback but I have accepted it and moved on. There is an old saying - "All happens for good". 

Good luck for all those waiting, congrats for everyone who got an invited and those who got rejected - please dont lose hope.

here is the link to the spreadsheet and I have added the details for my application for your reference - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dFpKcDkySEJ2QnM0WmZYVkh2aHJXd3c&rm=full#gid=0


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes Santosh. Hope for the best. Looks like Victoria is full and saturated with 2613 guys. Most of the 261313/* applications lodged in 2014 so far have all turned out to be rejections. Any ideas why this could be ? On the other hand they are also keeping the nomination open. Offcourse we are not aware about the quality of the candidates applying and in what number. 

For those waiting, let us keep up the faith. For those of you who have gone through this, wish you all the success ahead.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

santoshpatil said:


> Hi All, thanks a lot for the encouragement.  I know its a setback but I have accepted it and moved on. There is an old saying - "All happens for good".
> 
> Good luck for all those waiting, congrats for everyone who got an invited and those who got rejected - please dont lose hope.
> 
> here is the link to the spreadsheet and I have added the details for my application for your reference - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dFpKcDkySEJ2QnM0WmZYVkh2aHJXd3c&rm=full#gid=0


Sorry to hear about your reject Santosh, but look at the brighter side, maybe you are destined for 189 invite 
I just went through your timeline and saw you have 65 points. Any specific reason for applying under 190, coz I feel if you applied under 189, you would have got an invite by now.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

sas119 said:


> Yes Santosh. Hope for the best. Looks like Victoria is full and saturated with 2613 guys. Most of the 261313/* applications lodged in 2014 so far have all turned out to be rejections. Any ideas why this could be ? On the other hand they are also keeping the nomination open. Offcourse we are not aware about the quality of the candidates applying and in what number.
> 
> For those waiting, let us keep up the faith. For those of you who have gone through this, wish you all the success ahead.


Yes, I agree with you sas. Looks like victoria is saturated with 2613 applications and as of what I have observed, most of the 2613 are rejected this year. 
Do not take me wrong, I do not mean to discourage the waiting applicants, just expressing my observation. 
Having said that I think they will accept your application (give invite) if you have a special expertise. I think they have a lot of applicants under Java/J2EE and .NET development in general. By special expertise I mean, experience with ERPs, CRMs, SharePoint kind of products.
I am putting this here, so that it might help future applicants to design their CV so as to lay more emphasis on their experiences in such products.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes Huzefa.

But do you think the basis for rejection could only be CV in most cases ? What about finances declared/IELTS/education and other factors like reputation of companies you've worked for before ? 

I am not sure and there is no concrete/authentic way to find this out. Whoever gets the invite are lucky and whoever don't they will continue to ponder. Whatever it is I wish all well.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

You have a point, I believe they are checking your IELTS result, your total experience, where you worked (Is it a reputable company) and your position (you can work in IBM but your job title can be junior programmer...) on top of that your work description (if you have some expertise which is demanded but not so common) and also how you prepare your CV. 



sas119 said:


> Yes Huzefa.
> 
> But do you think the basis for rejection could only be CV in most cases ? What about finances declared/IELTS/education and other factors like reputation of companies you've worked for before ?
> 
> I am not sure and there is no concrete/authentic way to find this out. Whoever gets the invite are lucky and whoever don't they will continue to ponder. Whatever it is I wish all well.


----------



## Ragan (Jan 24, 2014)

melvic90210 said:


> Many congratulations to you!!
> What is your total ACS experience and which technologies you worked in?


Hello,

My total experience is 5+ yrs and ACS experience is 3+ yrs.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

sas119 said:


> Yes Huzefa.
> 
> But do you think the basis for rejection could only be CV in most cases ? What about finances declared/IELTS/education and other factors like reputation of companies you've worked for before ?
> 
> I am not sure and there is no concrete/authentic way to find this out. Whoever gets the invite are lucky and whoever don't they will continue to ponder. Whatever it is I wish all well.


Yes, finances/IELTS/education are also parameters. But I think when they are mapping the individual applicant to their market requirement, it would be mostly on the basis of the skill set the applicant has. That is why CV is important.

But yes, You are right, there is no concrete way to find out. We can only assume

Wishing best of luck to all the applicants who are waiting and who are planning to apply. Hopefully everyone will get their invite and eventually their visa grants soon


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hope for the best. I will keep you all posted on my application update. Thanks


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

let us all Hope for the Best..... God Bless Us All.......


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Was wondering what could be the probable reasons as to people who filed the application in 20th Feb are getting results even when previous cases still pending


----------



## ashwathashu (Mar 13, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Was wondering what could be the probable reasons as to people who filed the application in 20th Feb are getting results even when previous cases still pending


I was about to raise the same question


----------



## venu.koyyada (Jan 28, 2013)

*Victoria SS*



PaddyOnTheGo said:


> Why would you need to wait? If your profession is in this list, you can apply straight away:
> State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


Hello Paddy,

Thanks for the prompt response.

Then will start the documentation and apply immediately.

Regards
Venu


----------



## venu.koyyada (Jan 28, 2013)

*VIC_SS 261111 Updates*

Hi Folks,

Can anyone please give me an idea about the trend of getting invitations or rejections for ICT Business Analyst (261111) ?

Is this is the right time to apply for Vic SS or should I wait till July?

I have over 7 years experience and standing at 55 points.

Kindly share your views.

Regards
Venu


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

guys any update for the below mentioned people -

JollyJolly	261313 : Software Engineer	January 14, 2014	17/01/2014
manu0417	262111 : Database Administrator	January 27, 2014	29/01/2014	Waiting
LJ2M	261314 : Software Tester	February 1, 2014	5/2/2014	Waiting
steve_sap	261311 : Analyst Programmer	February 7, 2014	11/2/2014	Waiting
gasco	261314 : Software Tester	February 13, 2014	14/02/2014	Waiting
deepu	263111 : Computer Network and Systems Engineer	February 11, 2014	11/2/2014	Waiting
andy777	261314 : Software Tester	February 17, 2014	17/02/2014	Waiting
melvic90210 261313 : Software Engineer	February 20, 2014	2/24/2014	Waiting


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

LJ2M 261314 : Software Tester February 1, 2014 5/2/2014 Waiting
gasco 261314 : Software Tester February 13, 2014 14/02/2014 Waiting
andy777 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting

Guys any update for your application


----------



## mothermary (Sep 29, 2013)

have to got invitation ? i submitted my EOI (261314) with 65 pints on 1/4/14.please update ur status .so that it will be useful for me.

Regards,
deepa


----------



## mothermary (Sep 29, 2013)

please update ur status...


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

noobrex said:


> guys any update for the below mentioned people -
> 
> JollyJolly	261313 : Software Engineer	January 14, 2014	17/01/2014
> manu0417	262111 : Database Administrator	January 27, 2014	29/01/2014	Waiting
> ...


Still waiting


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

noobrex said:


> guys any update for the below mentioned people -
> 
> JollyJolly	261313 : Software Engineer	January 14, 2014	17/01/2014
> manu0417	262111 : Database Administrator	January 27, 2014	29/01/2014	Waiting
> ...


Still waiting


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

jollyjolly said:


> Still waiting


hmm I dont think you should have been waiting since last 4 results are for your Occupation code only... by any chance did you apply through a MARA agent ? If yes check with him...


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

noobrex said:


> guys any update for the below mentioned people -
> 
> JollyJolly	261313 : Software Engineer	January 14, 2014	17/01/2014
> manu0417	262111 : Database Administrator	January 27, 2014	29/01/2014	Waiting
> ...


Me too waiting.... Fingers crossed....


----------



## melvic90210 (Mar 24, 2014)

Still Waiting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

still waiting


----------



## sagarsa (Apr 2, 2013)

noobrex said:


> LJ2M 261314 : Software Tester February 1, 2014 5/2/2014 Waiting
> gasco 261314 : Software Tester February 13, 2014 14/02/2014 Waiting
> andy777 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
> 
> Guys any update for your application


What's the probability of getting the Victoria state approval for testers? Any idea?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sagarsa said:


> What's the probability of getting the Victoria state approval for testers? Any idea?


Its 30% for Victoria if you look at the trend since last Nov till now and I would suggest if you have not filed Victoria to wait and file for ACT or SA after July.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Its really strange Jolly hasn't heard yet on the outcome on 261313. Its almost 2 months I think although official lead time is 3 months.Wish it was known how these people are processing the applications ?


----------



## Daivam (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi People,

I have been reading this forum for a while and I am having a question for Occupation Developer Programmer 261312.

How Many of you know about the success ratio for Developer Programmer for Victoria State Sponsorship??

Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sas119 said:


> Its really strange Jolly hasn't heard yet on the outcome on 261313. Its almost 2 months I think although official lead time is 3 months.Wish it was known how these people are processing the applications ?


Last year when my application got rejected it was done after 3.5 months  but this time if it goes beyond 20 april, my acs would expire so ...dont know what will I do

so to conclude it can take full 3 months


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Last year when my application got rejected it was done after 3.5 months  but this time if it goes beyond 20 april, my acs would expire so ...dont know what will I do
> 
> so to conclude it can take full 3 months


You can inform VIC SMP team about this expiry issue and ask them to process it soon.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rajfirst said:


> You can inform VIC SMP team about this expiry issue and ask them to process it soon.


Good to hear from you after a long time Raj  

I did and they responded "we do not prioritise applications based upon individual circumstances." So, I do have hopes but I think I am going to drop this idea as now I sooo tired of getting of this


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Good to hear from you after a long time Raj
> 
> I did and they responded "we do not prioritise applications based upon individual circumstances." So, I do have hopes but I think I am going to drop this idea as now I sooo tired of getting of this


Dont loose hope. You will get invite before expiry. Lodge your application immediately once you received invite.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rajfirst said:


> Dont loose hope. You will get invite before expiry. Lodge your application immediately once you received invite.


I am hopeful I think I am going to wait and see, bro can you share the list of things I need prepare for just in case i do get an invite - sample of each would be great if you could share the same on my mail have messaged you my mail address


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> I am hopeful I think I am going to wait and see, bro can you share the list of things I need prepare for just in case i do get an invite - sample of each would be great if you could share the same on my mail have messaged you my mail address


1. Passport
2 ACS Letter
3. IELTS TRF
4. Employment offer letters, service letters, payslips, Form 16s.
5. Bank Statements of salary account.
6. PCC
7. Medicals to be done at approved hospital.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rajfirst said:


> 1. Passport
> 2 ACS Letter
> 3. IELTS TRF
> 4. Employment offer letters, service letters, payslips, Form 16s.
> ...


Thnks, do we need to get them certified as well...

also, dont think we would be able to get medicals done before the invite ..and read about form 80 and another form cant recall the name ...did you fill it as well


----------



## gasco (Jul 9, 2013)

Guys.... I am still waiting.. Think like no body from Software Testing category actually got the invite recently..


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Thnks, do we need to get them certified as well...
> 
> also, dont think we would be able to get medicals done before the invite ..and read about form 80 and another form cant recall the name ...did you fill it as well


No need for Notary if u have a color scan. These are the documents you need to have with you. Apart from that, you need to fill Form 80 and Form 1221 (if applicable).

You can take medical examination before receiving invite. Medical examination will cost you 3500+ and it is valid for 1 year.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rajfirst said:


> No need for Notary if u have a color scan. These are the documents you need to have with you. Apart from that, you need to fill Form 80 and Form 1221 (if applicable).
> 
> You can take medical examination before receiving invite. Medical examination will cost you 3500+ and it is valid for 1 year.


Can you share the copy of form 80 and 1221 for me to fill ..after removing any personal details ...it would be very helpful

and also, I heard that the hospital directly uploads the health examination report and that can only happen once we get an invite. Can we get tested anywhere ?


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Can you share the copy of form 80 and 1221 for me to fill ..after removing any personal details ...it would be very helpful
> 
> and also, I heard that the hospital directly uploads the health examination report and that can only happen once we get an invite. Can we get tested anywhere ?


https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf



You can take medical examination before you apply for visa.

My Health Declarations


You can take medical exams only at authorized hospitals. Above link has all info.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rajfirst said:


> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy will do, also we can upload everything before CO is allocated ? and does that cut any time.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Also, can we fill the form on computer take a print out sign and submit it or should we fill it manually ? Please suggest


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

I think we can fill the form on the computer, print and sign. I did the same twice for my business visa.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Thanks buddy will do, also we can upload everything before CO is allocated ? and does that cut any time.


You can upload all docs before CO allocation... Yes. It will reduce the processing time.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

JollyJolly 261313 : Software Engineer January 14, 2014 17/01/2014
manu0417 262111 : Database Administrator January 27, 2014 29/01/2014 Waiting


LJ2M 261314 : Software Tester February 1, 2014 5/2/2014 Waiting
steve_sap 261311 : Analyst Programmer February 7, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
gasco 261314 : Software Tester February 13, 2014 14/02/2014 Waiting
deepu 263111 : Computer Network and Systems Engineer February 11, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
andy777 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
melvic90210 261313 : Software Engineer February 20, 2014 2/24/2014 Waiting

Guys I think we should be hearing something in the comming week or with the 189 invites ? are 189 invites on second and 4th mondays right ?


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

noobrex said:


> JollyJolly 261313 : Software Engineer January 14, 2014 17/01/2014
> manu0417 262111 : Database Administrator January 27, 2014 29/01/2014 Waiting
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, the 189 invites are on 2nd and 4th mondays. Next invite round will be on 14th April.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

They will be issuing 1200+1200= 2400 invitations across all occupations in both rounds of April 2014. The last visa date of effect for 2613 is 9th December 2013. Let's hope this time 60 pointers are invited like last round and in good number. It will be good to see what happens in the forthcoming rounds.

What do you all reckon ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sas119 said:


> They will be issuing 1200+1200= 2400 invitations across all occupations in both rounds of April 2014. The last visa date of effect for 2613 is 9th December 2013. Let's hope this time 60 pointers are invited like last round and in good number. It will be good to see what happens in the forthcoming rounds.
> 
> What do you all reckon ?


I was under the impression that State Sponsered invites were different from the 189 invites ... but it seems they are issued on the same Mondays ?


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

noobrex said:


> I was under the impression that State Sponsered invites were different from the 189 invites ... but it seems they are issued on the same Mondays ?



Yes, even i had the same thinking but the current trends are different.... Lets see.... God bless us all....


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Need some advice .. I had applied for Vic SS in the month of Oct 2013, for 261312 occupation had 55 pts - so applied..
Unfortunately it got rejected in about 2 weeks time..

Now I m eligible - for Vic SS (6month period is finally over !!)... but I m in a state of dilemma 
I want to understand the risk in applying for a Vic SS ..at this point of the 2013-2014 Skillselect program 

So should I apply now.. that I m eligible or wait till July 2014, when the new Skillselect cycle opens for Vic SS ... as the probability will be higher at that time..(hopefully & if the rules don't change) ?

Thanks ,
nick


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Tired


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Did all the people who got invite last week received them on 24th March ? can you guys confirm


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Did all the people who got invite last week received them on 24th March ? can you guys confirm


They didn't invite anyone last week, it was this week (on Monday 31st) when people got invites.
For the very first time since January Victoria didn't issue any invites immediately after the DIBP round, but they did this week, so at least you guys know that they are inviting people.

Good luck!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

PaddyOnTheGo said:


> They didn't invite anyone last week, it was this week (on Monday 31st) when people got invites.
> For the very first time since January Victoria didn't issue any invites immediately after the DIBP round, but they did this week, so at least you guys know that they are inviting people.
> 
> Good luck!


thanks buddy... just hope it comes soon my acs is going to expire by 20th April


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

LJ2M 261314 : Software Tester February 1, 2014 5/2/2014 Waiting


any update, its already been 3 months for you dude ?


----------



## abhi02201 (May 21, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> thank you (all of you) for all your help support and keeping my moral.
> 
> From my experience I would like to share a few points.
> 
> ...


Thanks for these wonderful and important tips you have shared. I have very recently applied for same code. Would you mind sharing details on the overall exp you have and comment on my chances for Victoria SS with 6yrs exp (4 deducted by ACS), relevant certifications (CISA,CRISC,COBIT5,ITIL)

Visa 190 | 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) | IELTS: L9.0 R7.5 W7.5 S7.0 | ACS(+ve) : 24/01/2014 | EOI: 03/04/14 Victoria SS: 04/04/14 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,

I have a query regarding claiming points for Language for 190 visa.

Is there a provision not to claim points of IELTS for Vic SS? Does anyone ever heard of or tried to apply Vic with 6.5 IELTS. 

I am thinking of applying to Vic with my spouse as primary and has 6.5 in Speaking, LRW-->7+.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

dev_aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query regarding claiming points for Language for 190 visa.
> 
> ...


For VIC SS, each occupation code has different IELTS score requirement. Eg, for Testers its 7+ in all bands.


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> For VIC SS, each occupation code has different IELTS score requirement. Eg, for Testers its 7+ in all bands.


Or you need 6 if you are using Streamlined Pathway to Victorian State Nomination i.e. for people with 457 visa and work experience in nominated state).

More information by Googling-> Streamlined Pathway to Victorian State Nomination

PS: i don't have authorization to provide you exact link since im member with only 4 post..


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

sarohas said:


> I got rejection mail today..


Sorry to hear that... Did u followed up or they replied. Coz I have been waiting since Jan and didn't have any update yet... Should I wait for 12 weeks or try to followup...


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

pyramid said:


> Or you need 6 if you are using Streamlined Pathway to Victorian State Nomination i.e. for people with 457 visa and work experience in nominated state).
> 
> More information by Googling-> Streamlined Pathway to Victorian State Nomination
> 
> PS: i don't have authorization to provide you exact link since im member with only 4 post..


Hi,

Thanks mate. I am looking for Visa-190 at the moment.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking for some suggestions on applying for Victoria SS.

My ACS is expected in a couple of weeks and i will be going to Melbourne on a business trip in a fortnight and will stay for 2-4 weeks. 
Query: Is it advisable to lodge the EOI and Vic SS while i am in Australia? and will it have any priority at processing

Regards,
VC.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

guys any update for the below mentioned people -

JollyJolly 261313 : Software Engineer	January 14, 2014 17/01/2014
manu0417 262111 : Database Administrator January 27, 2014 29/01/2014 Waiting
LJ2M 261314 : Software Tester February 1, 2014 5/2/2014 Waiting
steve_sap 261311 : Analyst Programmer February 7, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
gasco 261314 : Software Tester February 13, 2014 14/02/2014 Waiting
deepu 263111 : Computer Network and Systems Engineer February 11, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
andy777 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
melvic90210 261313 : Software Engineer February 20, 2014 2/24/2014 Waiting 


Loosing hope my ACS is going to expire soon


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ash11	261312 : Developer Programmer	March 14, 2014	19/03/2014	Waiting
sas119	261313 : Software Engineer	March 8, 2014	12/3/2014	Waiting
kan411027	261312 : Developer Programmer	February 27, 2014	/	Waiting
gsingh	261313 : Software Engineer	February 24, 2014	2/25/2014	Waiting
melvic90210 261313 : Software Engineer	February 20, 2014	2/24/2014	Waiting
Noobrex	261314 : Software Tester	February 17, 2014	17/02/2014	Waiting
andy777	261314 : Software Tester	February 17, 2014	17/02/2014	Waiting
gasco	261314 : Software Tester	February 13, 2014	14/02/2014	Waiting
deepu	263111 : Computer Network and Systems Engineer	February 11, 2014	11/2/2014	Waiting
steve_sap	261311 : Analyst Programmer	February 7, 2014	11/2/2014	Waiting
LJ2M	261314 : Software Tester	February 1, 2014	5/2/2014	Waiting
manu0417	262111 : Database Administrator	January 27, 2014	29/01/2014	Waiting
JollyJolly	261313 : Software Engineer	January 14, 2014	17/01/2014	Waiting


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

I am still waiting. I think noobrex you have already attempted to contact them and tried to explain to them that your ACS would be expiring soon and I think they even told you that they do not expedite processing of applications based on individual circumstances.

Wait for a while I feel. Are you also trying for 189 simultaneously ? Have you lodged EOI for 189 too ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sas119 said:


> I am still waiting. I think noobrex you have already attempted to contact them and tried to explain to them that your ACS would be expiring soon and I think they even told you that they do not expedite processing of applications based on individual circumstances.
> 
> Wait for a while I feel. Are you also trying for 189 simultaneously ? Have you lodged EOI for 189 too ?


no not 189


----------



## mothermary (Sep 29, 2013)

*Need Urgent Help*

I applied for Vic State Sponsorship yesterday. today i got mail asking that asset declaration & declaration for ' why select for victoria ; . is there any format for these two.............

please help...................


Deepa


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

mothermary said:


> I applied for Vic State Sponsorship yesterday. today i got mail asking that asset declaration & declaration for ' why select for victoria ; . is there any format for these two.............
> 
> please help...................
> 
> ...


they need a statuary income declaration (information regarding all assets, bank balance, car, fixed diposits etc) 
They need a Victoria commitment statement (should show you studied victoria state, should answer why you want to settle in that state only, details about job opportunities and all...google this and you would get a sample)


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> For VIC SS, each occupation code has different IELTS score requirement. Eg, for Testers its 7+ in all bands.


Hello Ratnesh,

As you know many Software Testers Got rejection from VIC.I am also belong to the 261314. If you don't mind, could you please share your CV for the reference?

I am worried about 261314, as many got rejections.

Thanks


----------



## gasco (Jul 9, 2013)

noobrex said:


> ash11	261312 : Developer Programmer	March 14, 2014	19/03/2014	Waiting
> sas119	261313 : Software Engineer	March 8, 2014	12/3/2014	Waiting
> kan411027	261312 : Developer Programmer	February 27, 2014	/	Waiting
> gsingh	261313 : Software Engineer	February 24, 2014	2/25/2014	Waiting
> ...


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

noobrex said:


> guys any update for the below mentioned people - Hold on Brother.... Dont lose HOPE..... We all gonna make it....... Let us pray for all..... May God Bless everyone.........


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Apekshap said:


> Hello Ratnesh,
> 
> As you know many Software Testers Got rejection from VIC.I am also belong to the 261314. If you don't mind, could you please share your CV for the reference?
> 
> ...


Plz send me a PM with your email id.


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

noobrex said:


> guys any update for the below mentioned people -
> 
> JollyJolly 261313 : Software Engineer	January 14, 2014 17/01/2014
> manu0417 262111 : Database Administrator January 27, 2014 29/01/2014 Waiting
> ...


Hold on Brother.... Dont lose HOPE..... We all gonna make it....... Let us pray for all..... May God Bless everyone.........:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Noobrex and all,

If I am not mistaken, based on my analysis and home-work with regards to positive replies received across all occupations for Victoria, I have been thinking that for people who have been put questions like 'Why do you want to come to Victoria' or finances have got subsequent approvals and people who have not received any correspondence after initial application submission have been rejected outright. 

I may be wrong. Do you think this might be the case ? I know this sounds weird but does it seems plausible under any case ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sas119 said:


> Noobrex and all,
> 
> If I am not mistaken, based on my analysis and home-work with regards to positive replies received across all occupations for Victoria, I have been thinking that for people who have been put questions like 'Why do you want to come to Victoria' or finances have got subsequent approvals and people who have not received any correspondence after initial application submission have been rejected outright.
> 
> I may be wrong. Do you think this might be the case ? I know this sounds weird but does it seems plausible under any case ?


Well, can be I have not seen that in any case here so far since last 2.5 months -

1. Have relatives or friends living in Australia 
2. Finances - They must not have mentioned about funds in the SS application.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Apekshap said:


> Hello Ratnesh,
> 
> As you know many Software Testers Got rejection from VIC.I am also belong to the 261314. If you don't mind, could you please share your CV for the reference?
> 
> ...


when did you get rejected ? what are your skills ? and how long did they take to reject the application ?


----------



## melvic90210 (Mar 24, 2014)

Slowly running out of patience....Hopefully they dont reject application atleast after such a long wait...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

melvic90210 said:


> Slowly running out of patience....Hopefully they dont reject application atleast after such a long wait...


Last year mine got rejected after 3.5 months bro  you never know ...I feel its more of luck and skill combinations ...but luck is the key  wish gods gives the required luck to get our 190 Visa


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> I feel its more of luck and skill combinations ...but luck is the key


No, luck is not the key  It wouldn't be fair if someone had a great CV but really bad luck, would it? 

CV, CV, and CV are the keys. They are going to send your CV to several recruiters (advisors, experts on the profession) and maybe companies, if the response is positive they'll invite you, and reject you otherwise.

Even in the letter they send you they say something like: "it seems that a profile like yours would be demanded in Victoria".

Sure IELTS is important, and having funds enough to survive there, and luck of course (because if everybody checking your case had a bad day, you'll have it as well), but they are evaluating (mainly) if you'd get a job in Victoria and contribute to the economy.

Good luck to everybody, next Monday is "invite round Monday".


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

This wait is really killing me...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

PaddyOnTheGo said:


> No, luck is not the key  It wouldn't be fair if someone had a great CV but really bad luck, would it?
> 
> CV, CV, and CV are the keys. They are going to send your CV to several recruiters (advisors, experts on the profession) and maybe companies, if the response is positive they'll invite you, and reject you otherwise.
> 
> ...


Yes I guess last year my CV was screwed my agent didn't tell me anything and he was a MARA agent. Thanks to the forum and all members who helped me this time I have made the CVas per Vic guidelines. Would be great if I get to live the coveted dream  hopefully but worried as well as my ACS is going to expire by last week of April don't know


----------



## steverds (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi,

I Got a successful state sponsorship today for ANZSCO code-262111-Database Administrator.Received reply in exactly 1 month.




noobrex said:


> Yes I guess last year my CV was screwed my agent didn't tell me anything and he was a MARA agent. Thanks to the forum and all members who helped me this time I have made the CVas per Vic guidelines. Would be great if I get to live the coveted dream  hopefully but worried as well as my ACS is going to expire by last week of April don't know


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

steverds said:


> Hi,
> 
> I Got a successful state sponsorship today for ANZSCO code-262111-Database Administrator.Received reply in exactly 1 month.


Are you sure, its is today ? what time did you get the e-mail ? as I had filed 2 months ago still not heard from them ? also did you get CO allocation mail ?


----------



## steverds (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi noobrex,

received the mail at 07:30 today morning.. Haven't received the CO allocation mail,although it does say DIBP has been informed and I will be receiving an email from them




noobrex said:


> Are you sure, its is today ? what time did you get the e-mail ? as I had filed 2 months ago still not heard from them ? also did you get CO allocation mail ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

steverds said:


> Hi noobrex,
> 
> received the mail at 07:30 today morning.. Haven't received the CO allocation mail,although it does say DIBP has been informed and I will be receiving an email from them


Great very happy for you buddy 

are you doing your process on your own or by an agent ? and also was it for 190 visa ?


----------



## steverds (Feb 24, 2014)

doing the process by an agent for 190 visa.





noobrex said:


> Great very happy for you buddy
> 
> are you doing your process on your own or by an agent ? and also was it for 190 visa ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

does anyone from the list below also got an invite ?

ash11 261312 : Developer Programmer March 14, 2014 19/03/2014 Waiting
sas119 261313 : Software Engineer March 8, 2014 12/3/2014 Waiting
kan411027 261312 : Developer Programmer February 27, 2014 / Waiting
gsingh 261313 : Software Engineer February 24, 2014 2/25/2014 Waiting
melvic90210 261313 : Software Engineer February 20, 2014 2/24/2014 Waiting
Noobrex 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
andy777 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
gasco 261314 : Software Tester February 13, 2014 14/02/2014 Waiting
deepu 263111 : Computer Network and Systems Engineer February 11, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
steve_sap 261311 : Analyst Programmer February 7, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
LJ2M 261314 : Software Tester February 1, 2014 5/2/2014 Waiting
manu0417 262111 : Database Administrator January 27, 2014 29/01/2014 Waiting
JollyJolly 261313 : Software Engineer January 14, 2014 17/01/2014 Waiting


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

steverds said:


> ...Haven't received the CO allocation mail,although it does say DIBP has been informed and I will be receiving an email from them


It takes around 7-9 weeks to get CO allocation after visa lodgement.

The next step is that in 1-2 days (if you already have your EOI filled in) you are going to get an Invitation To Apply for the visa.

Good luck!


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Status -

ICT Security Specialist - 262112

EOI filed on - 4th March 2014

Invitation received - 9th April 2014

State - Victoria


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Congratulations Mahesh !!


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks. Based on DIPB website report which i saw around a month back only about 27% of quota for 262112 was filled. Maybe that also helps in expediting the process, not sure.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

mahesh2013 said:


> Status -
> 
> ICT Security Specialist - 262112
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

lol when i look at the list closely only 261 are the majority pending for SS


----------



## abhi02201 (May 21, 2013)

mahesh2013 said:


> Status -
> 
> ICT Security Specialist - 262112
> 
> ...


Congrats Mahesh.
Encouraging event for 262112 applicants.

Visa 190 (60pts)| 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) | IELTS: L9.0 R7.5 W7.5 S7.0 | ACS(+ve) : 24/01/2014 | EOI: 03/04/14,Victoria SS: 04/04/14, Ack: 06/04/14 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> Status -
> 
> ICT Security Specialist - 262112
> 
> ...


Cangrats Buddy.... Good Luck for further processing...


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

steverds said:


> Hi,
> 
> I Got a successful state sponsorship today for ANZSCO code-262111-Database Administrator.Received reply in exactly 1 month.


Congrats Bro... Good Luck for further processing.....


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> Status -
> 
> ICT Security Specialist - 262112
> 
> ...


By seeing this, I guess Victoria dont have any particular days or dates to provide SS results.... They can reply on any day.


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

Submitted EOI today while I am waiting for Vic SS and finally updated my signature...


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

mahesh2013 said:


> Status -
> 
> ICT Security Specialist - 262112
> 
> ...


Congrats Mahesh...did u apply for SS & EOI on the same day ?


----------



## venu.koyyada (Jan 28, 2013)

Folks,

I am really confused ... Please help me... 

I am having over 7 years of experience as Business Analyst and applied as ICT Business Analyst in ACS. To my surprise they haven't considered my entire experience as they have assessed my degree as ICT Minor. Hence they have deducted my 6 years of experience and gave positive assessment.

Currently I am standing at 55 points, I would like to go for State Sponsorship to get 5 more points, helping me to reach 60 points and attain minimum eligibility criteria.

ICT Business Analyst is open in Victoria and eligibility criteria is min experience of 5 years. As such I have more than 7 years of experience but ACS has deemed my work experience pre-2012 to be on-the-job training as my degree is ICT Minor.

Am I eligible to apply for Victoria SS? Actually I asked this question earlier too and I got a response that I am eligible but my agent is saying I am not.. Totally confused!!! 

Please help me in giving the right information. Should I contact Victoria Migration Dept?

Regards
Venu


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

steverds said:


> Hi,
> 
> I Got a successful state sponsorship today for ANZSCO code-262111-Database Administrator.Received reply in exactly 1 month.


Did you file EOI at the time of applying for SS? I have been waiting since 10 weeks now and still there is no update. So I filed EOI yesterday and updated my application to SS about the EOI. Should this make my SS request processing faster?


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

venu.koyyada said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am really confused ... Please help me...
> 
> ...


Victoria doesn't consider deductions by ACS. They will consider full experience.


----------



## venu.koyyada (Jan 28, 2013)

NirajK said:


> Victoria doesn't consider deductions by ACS. They will consider full experience.


Hi Niraj,

Thanks for clearing my confusion... 

You have 60 points, is that including 5 points of Vic SS?? 

I think you are also applying as ICT BA.. just wanted to know whether we are on the same page.. As per the excel sheet which is shared in the group, I have seen that there are lot of rejections for ICT guys especially in last 3 - 4 months.. and coming to ICT BA.. 3 applications were files , 2 got rejected and 1 approved.. these numbers looks scary...

do you think we need to apply now or should wait for July?

Kindly share your opinion. 

Regards
Venu


----------



## venu.koyyada (Jan 28, 2013)

ICT BUSINESS ANALYST PROFILE

Hi Folks,

As you are aware that I am applying for Vic SS and my skill set is ICT Business Analyst. I am standing at 55 points and want to make sure my resume to be on par with Australian standards to enhance the chance of getting invitation.

Well, I sincerely request you to kindly share inputs for preparing a good resume and especially guys who are BA and applied for SS, kindly share your resume.

It's been a long journey for me and want to hit the bulls eye this time.

Thanks 
Venu
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

venu.koyyada said:


> Hi Niraj,
> 
> Thanks for clearing my confusion...
> 
> ...


Yes, 60 points including 5 points for state sponsorship.

I have got invite and sponsorship and I applied for BA profile. Actually, my signature tells this, not sure how you didn't notice.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Seniors,

I am about to submit my Vic SS for 261313. I am wondering that can I upload some additional documents in my application after submitting ? Because I am going to join new company, which was not there in ACS letter and I wanted to submit the offer letter for the proof of my employement. 

Thanks,
Vasu.


----------



## xd_jh_darking (Apr 10, 2014)

I received on 13/03/2014. It took only about one week.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Does anyone know when they approve some applications so soon and for 261 they are taking so long


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Does anyone know when they approve some applications so soon and for 261 they are taking so long


I think it is to do with your EOI as well. Previously I read that filing your EOI may affect the processing speed. I have been waiting for my SS for 10 weeks now and still haven't got any update. So I had completed my EOI and updated Vic about my EOI yesterday. I am hoping at least this will make my processing faster and expecting to get invite faster... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

I complete 4 weeks of wait today. Havnt heard anything. Patience is the only key now. I am for 261313.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

next week they would be closed on account of ester


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

They have only 2 days holiday in the upcoming week one on 18th- Good Friday(national holiday) and 19th- Easter Saturday and one on 21st April- easter Monday which is again a national Holiday


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Friend of mine who is in Victoria has informed me that they would be on leave for full week. He may be wrong


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

What does Date of effect means in EOI page ? as I submitted my EOI in Feb 14 but created it in Dec 13


----------



## p_sherman (Mar 12, 2014)

sas119 said:


> They have only 2 days holiday in the upcoming week one on 18th- Good Friday(national holiday) and 19th- Easter Saturday and one on 21st April- easter Monday which is again a national Holiday


ANZAC day falls on the 25th FYI.


----------



## austinsayers (Apr 2, 2014)

i have to apply...
what can i do to minimize the chances of rejection...???


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

austinsayers said:


> i have to apply...
> what can i do to minimize the chances of rejection...???


70% Rejection chances for software prog group as per the current


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Seniors,

I have a question. Can I upload documents in Vic website even after submitting my application ? 

Thanks, 
Vasu.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have a question. Can I upload documents in Vic website even after submitting my application ?
> 
> ...


I dont think there is any way to upload more docs but you can certainly send additional information via email ([email protected])


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

So lets wait for tommorow invite round........only god can help us...with all luck...help us all god


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello Friends, Its a Big day tommorow...... GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF US..... May GOD BLESS US ALL...........


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

We should get the invite / Rej  by 7:30 - 8 AM ..as per the trend

Its my last chance else would have to wait for getting another ACS done  and its going to be a loooooooooooooong way  wish we all get that 1 percent luck from the almight and all waiting since Jan and Feb get there results tomorrow


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

So did anyone get it today ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Many recieced today seems like its hard luck for us


----------



## aryas09 (Dec 4, 2013)

hi,
Is anyone get cv to be resent to them. Pls advise, is anything particular needs to be done with cv.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 



Unfortunately our Industry Panel will be unable to assess your skills based upon your current CV. Please provide a detailed CV, including further details around the description of responsibilities and daily tasks performed within employment. Ensure that this includes dates of employment specifying month and year, and clarifies any gaps in employment. 



Our website includes information regarding CV writing: How to Apply For Jobs in Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria. You must provide detailed information about past experience and skills. The CV document should be a Word document where possible and must be named in the following format: CV-SURNAME-Firstname. Note that file names should not include any spaces.



Your application will be considered incomplete until we receive this information. If we do not hear from you within one month the file will be closed.



We look forward to your response


----------



## p_sherman (Mar 12, 2014)

aryas09 said:


> hi,
> Is anyone get cv to be resent to them. Pls advise, is anything particular needs to be done with cv.


Please provide a *detailed CV*, including further details around the *description of responsibilities* and *daily tasks performed* within employment. 

Ensure that this includes dates of employment specifying month and year, and clarifies any gaps in employment.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Guys, just to update you I have withdrawn my VIC SS application from EOI. 
In today's invitation round 60 point applications have cleared till 24th Jan (2613 group). I have 60 points and submitted EOI on 31st Jan, so I should receive the invitation (189) by next round. 

All the best for people waiting for SS.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Steve_SAP said:


> Hi Guys, just to update you I have withdrawn my VIC SS application from EOI.
> In today's invitation round 60 point applications have cleared till 24th Jan (2613 group). I have 60 points and submitted EOI on 31st Jan, so I should receive the invitation (189) by next round.
> 
> All the best for people waiting for SS.
> ...


How did you come to know that all 60 points application have cleared till 24 Jan...from their website ? can u share the link if it is....


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Did anyone get there results ??? Guys


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

does anyone from the list below also got an invite ?

ash11 261312 : Developer Programmer March 14, 2014 19/03/2014 Waiting
sas119 261313 : Software Engineer March 8, 2014 12/3/2014 Waiting
kan411027 261312 : Developer Programmer February 27, 2014 / Waiting
gsingh 261313 : Software Engineer February 24, 2014 2/25/2014 Waiting
melvic90210 261313 : Software Engineer February 20, 2014 2/24/2014 Waiting
Noobrex 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
andy777 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
gasco 261314 : Software Tester February 13, 2014 14/02/2014 Waiting
deepu 263111 : Computer Network and Systems Engineer February 11, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
steve_sap 261311 : Analyst Programmer February 7, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
LJ2M 261314 : Software Tester February 1, 2014 5/2/2014 Waiting
manu0417 262111 : Database Administrator January 27, 2014 29/01/2014 Waiting
JollyJolly 261313 : Software Engineer January 14, 2014 17/01/2014 Waiting


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Steve_SAP said:


> Hi Guys, just to update you I have withdrawn my VIC SS application from EOI.
> In today's invitation round 60 point applications have cleared till 24th Jan (2613 group). I have 60 points and submitted EOI on 31st Jan, so I should receive the invitation (189) by next round.
> 
> All the best for people waiting for SS.
> ...


how did you withdraw ?


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> How did you come to know that all 60 points application have cleared till 24 Jan...from their website ? can u share the link if it is....


If you follow EOI_submission thread you will come to know. To reflect in website it will take a week.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

noobrex said:


> how did you withdraw ?


I just unchecked the 190 option from my EOI and submitted only for 189.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Steve_SAP said:


> I just unchecked the 190 option from my EOI and submitted only for 189.


cool, thanks..


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

so seems no one got results for Victoria ?


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

noobrex said:


> so seems no one got results for Victoria ?


Not yet. ray2:


----------



## gasco (Jul 9, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Did anyone get there results ??? Guys


Not yet.. Still waiting..


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Me too Waiting friends.... Fingers crossed......


----------



## ninjusto (Aug 30, 2013)

Steve_SAP said:


> I just unchecked the 190 option from my EOI and submitted only for 189.


Hi Steve/all, I am in the same situation as Steve. I have 60 points for 189, but I had applied earlier for Victoria as well to increase my chances. My EOI date of effect is 1 February 2014.

Looking at the progress with 189, I decided to update my EOI and remove 190 today. But in that case, I think Victoria will keep on processing the application.
In case we get a 189 invite, it would be nice to send an email to Victoria and inform them to withdraw the application. Because my understanding is that Victoria will continue processing our application, and in case it gets accepted we have 4 months to submit a 190 option in our EOI. Does anyone have different opinions?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

so sup guys


----------



## melvic90210 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi guys.....2day i submitted my eoi for 189 as well, as rejection seems to be a certainity with the victorian nomination.....i submitted my 190 eoi for 261313 on 19th feb & Vic ss on 20th feb......Only god knows whats in their mind.....Focussing on 189 invitation now, but with my date of effect as 14th april chances seem to be bleak.....Anyway lets be +ve.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

ninjusto said:


> Hi Steve/all, I am in the same situation as Steve. I have 60 points for 189, but I had applied earlier for Victoria as well to increase my chances. My EOI date of effect is 1 February 2014.
> 
> Looking at the progress with 189, I decided to update my EOI and remove 190 today. But in that case, I think Victoria will keep on processing the application.
> In case we get a 189 invite, it would be nice to send an email to Victoria and inform them to withdraw the application. Because my understanding is that Victoria will continue processing our application, and in case it gets accepted we have 4 months to submit a 190 option in our EOI. Does anyone have different opinions?


As per my understanding once you update your EOI you will not receive approval from VIC. Even if you get approval, you will not get an invite until you submit a new EOI for 190. So you don't have to wore about this, just go ahead and change your EOI and remove the 190 visa option. 
Since you have applied on 1st Feb, you should get the invite (189) in next round for sure. All the best


----------



## venu.koyyada (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Do I need to apply for EOI and then to Vic SS?

Is there any particular day to apply for these, like 1st and 3rd Monday.

Also, while submitting the documents for the above (EOI and Vic SS) , can I also upload the Appraisal Letters, Awards like Employee of the Year, Hall of Fame, Long Service Anniversary etc.. Also I have many client appreciation mails.. Do you think this will add value to my profile and have better chances of getting invitation?

Kindly advice.


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

After getting a reject for my Vic 190 application I had submitted an application for 189 in the first week of April. I received an invite this week. The application got processed rather quickly to my suprise...barely 2 weeks.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

wish Victoria starts doing the same  they should process application faster just like in nov,dec and jan this year  ...its been more than 2 months for me and acs expiring soon


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

santoshpatil said:


> After getting a reject for my Vic 190 application I had submitted an application for 189 in the first week of April. I received an invite this week. The application got processed rather quickly to my suprise...barely 2 weeks.


Congratulations Santosh. With 189 you can now enter Victoria as you desired. I am also awaiting my decision yet for 190 for Victoria. The last invitation received in the 14th April 2014 round for 261313 with 60 points had a date of effect of 24th Jan 2014 which means 60 pointers till 24th Jan have all received invites.

You received an invite sooner despite lodging 189 in April as you have 65 points which shows that 65 and 70 pointers are few in the queue.

I hope I receive an invite for 189 in the upcoming round or atleast in May rounds as 190 seems to be a longer wait from now on.

Yes Noobrex,

It would be nice to hear from Vic soon. Goodluck all.


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

santoshpatil said:


> After getting a reject for my Vic 190 application I had submitted an application for 189 in the first week of April. I received an invite this week. The application got processed rather quickly to my suprise...barely 2 weeks.


Congrats buddy, Its a well deserved achievement for you..... 

Good luck for further processing......


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

noobrex said:


> wish Victoria starts doing the same  they should process application faster just like in nov,dec and jan this year  ...its been more than 2 months for me and acs expiring soon


Yes Buddy, wishing the same here..... God Bless All.....


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

every other state is giving results in max 2 months, why does Victoria takes so much time


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I have received a positive outcome from Victoria today after completing entire 3 months. Wishing all those waiting good luck.:cheer2:


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received a positive outcome from Victoria today after completing entire 3 months. Wishing all those waiting good luck.:cheer2:


Congrats Jolly Jolly! Join the visa applicants club!


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you very much Raj


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

jollyjolly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received a positive outcome from Victoria today after completing entire 3 months. Wishing all those waiting good luck.:cheer2:


Congrats Brother...... Celebrations time after a long wait.... Good luck for Visa processing......


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

deepu said:


> Congrats Brother...... Celebrations time after a long wait.... Good luck for Visa processing......


Thanks deepu. Best of luck to you as well


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

jollyjolly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received a positive outcome from Victoria today after completing entire 3 months. Wishing all those waiting good luck.:cheer2:



Many congrats Jolly. Much deserved result after a long wait. Good luck with the way ahead.


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

sas119 said:


> Many congrats Jolly. Much deserved result after a long wait. Good luck with the way ahead.


Thanks. All the best to you too


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

jollyjolly said:


> Thanks deepu. Best of luck to you as well


Thanks for the WISHES Buddy....

Praying for the POSITIVE OUTCOME.... ray:


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Does anyone know when they approve some applications so soon and for 261 they are taking so long





jollyjolly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received a positive outcome from Victoria today after completing entire 3 months. Wishing all those waiting good luck.:cheer2:


Congratulations. So I am the next on the list closest to you... Hoping to get positive reply by next week... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

Updating the list.

ash11 261312 : Developer Programmer March 14, 2014 19/03/2014 Waiting
sas119 261313 : Software Engineer March 8, 2014 12/3/2014 Waiting
kan411027 261312 : Developer Programmer February 27, 2014 / Waiting
gsingh 261313 : Software Engineer February 24, 2014 2/25/2014 Waiting
melvic90210 261313 : Software Engineer February 20, 2014 2/24/2014 Waiting
Noobrex 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
andy777 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
gasco 261314 : Software Tester February 13, 2014 14/02/2014 Waiting
deepu 263111 : Computer Network and Systems Engineer February 11, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
steve_sap 261311 : Analyst Programmer February 7, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
LJ2M 261314 : Software Tester February 1, 2014 5/2/2014 Waiting
manu0417 262111 : Database Administrator January 27, 2014 29/01/2014 Waiting
JollyJolly 261313 : Software Engineer January 14, 2014 17/01/2014 Approved 16/04/2014

All the best everyone.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey all,

Just now submitted my Vic SS for 261313. The waiting begins .. Please add me to the list.

Congrats jollyjolly !!!


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received a positive outcome from Victoria today after completing entire 3 months. Wishing all those waiting good luck.:cheer2:


Congrats jollyjolly.
Gr8 result after a huuuge wait. Welcome to the invited club


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

jollyjolly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received a positive outcome from Victoria today after completing entire 3 months. Wishing all those waiting good luck.:cheer2:


Congrats buddy  cheers .. party time


----------



## melvic90210 (Mar 24, 2014)

jollyjolly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received a positive outcome from Victoria today after completing entire 3 months. Wishing all those waiting good luck.:cheer2:


Congrats!!! Good luck for the future...


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you all for the lovely wishes. I wish all those waiting to be successful


----------



## JeDiKnight (Feb 11, 2014)

Updating the list

JeDiKnight 261111: ICT BA April 17,2014 waiting
Vasu G 261313: Software Engineer April 16, 2014 waiting
ash11 261312 : Developer Programmer March 14, 2014 19/03/2014 Waiting
sas119 261313 : Software Engineer March 8, 2014 12/3/2014 Waiting
kan411027 261312 : Developer Programmer February 27, 2014 / Waiting
gsingh 261313 : Software Engineer February 24, 2014 2/25/2014 Waiting
melvic90210 261313 : Software Engineer February 20, 2014 2/24/2014 Waiting
Noobrex 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
andy777 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
gasco 261314 : Software Tester February 13, 2014 14/02/2014 Waiting
deepu 263111 : Computer Network and Systems Engineer February 11, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
steve_sap 261311 : Analyst Programmer February 7, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
LJ2M 261314 : Software Tester February 1, 2014 5/2/2014 Waiting
manu0417 262111 : Database Administrator January 27, 2014 29/01/2014 Waiting
JollyJolly 261313 : Software Engineer January 14, 2014 17/01/2014 Approved 16/04/2014


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

hey do you guys think I should check with Victoria now as I am almost to the last week of my ACS being expired  and no results


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

no harm in checking. good luck!



noobrex said:


> hey do you guys think I should check with Victoria now as I am almost to the last week of my ACS being expired  and no results


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*jamaloo*



superm said:


> I applied in Dec - I received rejection in around Feb I guess!


 hay what was u IELTS score ,how much u time u prepared for it ???????


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

they said its 12 weeks again 

what will happen if i recieve positive and acs expires ?


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

noobrex said:


> they said its 12 weeks again
> 
> what will happen if i recieve positive and acs expires ?


I dont think your ACS assessment expiry would matter to victoria as at the time of submission it was very much valid. However I reckon DIAC/ case officer might ask you to go for a fresh assessment while finalising the decision on ur 190.


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

noobrex said:


> they said its 12 weeks again
> 
> what will happen if i recieve positive and acs expires ?


When did u apply... And 12 weeks from time you applied or from now?


----------



## abhi02201 (May 21, 2013)

List updation....

abhi02201 262112 : ICT Security Specialist Vic SS 04/04/14 Ack 06/04/14 Waiting
JeDiKnight 261111: ICT BA April 17,2014 waiting
Vasu G 261313: Software Engineer April 16, 2014 waiting
ash11 261312 : Developer Programmer March 14, 2014 19/03/2014 Waiting
sas119 261313 : Software Engineer March 8, 2014 12/3/2014 Waiting
kan411027 261312 : Developer Programmer February 27, 2014 / Waiting
gsingh 261313 : Software Engineer February 24, 2014 2/25/2014 Waiting
melvic90210 261313 : Software Engineer February 20, 2014 2/24/2014 Waiting
Noobrex 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
andy777 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
gasco 261314 : Software Tester February 13, 2014 14/02/2014 Waiting
deepu 263111 : Computer Network and Systems Engineer February 11, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
steve_sap 261311 : Analyst Programmer February 7, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
LJ2M 261314 : Software Tester February 1, 2014 5/2/2014 Waiting
manu0417 262111 : Database Administrator January 27, 2014 29/01/2014 Waiting
JollyJolly 261313 : Software Engineer January 14, 2014 17/01/2014 Approved 16/04/2014


----------



## melvic90210 (Mar 24, 2014)

Start of another week from tomorrow..hope it brings extreme joy for everyone on this forum.


----------



## JeDiKnight (Feb 11, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just now submitted my Vic SS for 261313. The waiting begins .. Please add me to the list.
> 
> Congrats jollyjolly !!!


Hey Vasu,

Did you get an acknowledgement? I am still waiting for the ack.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

JeDiKnight said:


> Hey Vasu,
> 
> Did you get an acknowledgement? I am still waiting for the ack.


No dude !!! May be because of holidays. Let's hope we get this week.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like some of us who have been waiting for over 3 months (12 weeks) are still waiting. They are definitely taking their own time to let us know.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Seniors,

Here are the documents, which I submitted for Vic SS. Need confirmation...

1. Declaration statement.
2. ACS letter.
3. IELTS score card.
4. CV (5 pages).
5. Passport (attested copy).
6. Degree Certificate (attested copy).
7. Latest company offer letter (Because this company is not there in ACS letter).

Please let me know if I am missing anything.

Thanks,
Vasu.


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello Friends.... any updates???

what about you Noobrex... did you receive any correspondence from Victoria??

If it was Easter break in Victoria till today, then i guess Tomorrow few of us are going to get results.... 

Good Luck everyone... God Bless All.....


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey all,

Just received the initial ack from Vic with a reference number and stating that " the process takes 12 weeks "


----------



## JeDiKnight (Feb 11, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Here are the documents, which I submitted for Vic SS. Need confirmation...
> 
> ...


That should be more than enough I think. I only submitted the first 4 as only those were the mandatory ones. I didn't want to upload too many documents and waste their time in reviewing all of it. Also isn't the CV a bit too long. They recommended 3-4 pages and on their guide it was mentioned 2 pages. I kept it just about 3 pages.


BTW I also got the ack today. So it must have been the holiday season which resulted in a couple of days of delay.


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

hi,

ANZAC day 25th April is also a holiday here. It seems majority of the Australians are on leave/vacations. Atleast in my office here.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

JeDiKnight said:


> That should be more than enough I think. I only submitted the first 4 as only those were the mandatory ones. I didn't want to upload too many documents and waste their time in reviewing all of it. Also isn't the CV a bit too long. They recommended 3-4 pages and on their guide it was mentioned 2 pages. I kept it just about 3 pages.
> 
> 
> BTW I also got the ack today. So it must have been the holiday season which resulted in a couple of days of delay.


Yup rightly so. Regarding documents, I thought it would be safe if we provide more documents and more details in CV. I got some sample profiles from the people who got Vic invitation and just prepared accordingly. No one knows what Vic requires expect them. Lets wait and see... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## longbacks (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Good Day to You!

I just want to inquire if it is possible to apply for state sponsorhip for 2 different job code (263111 and 263113) since I have 2 Assessment but have different deeming dates. The problem is that I will have a record of already applying SS but my new assessment has more years of exp added due to deeming date was adjusted to include previous work experiences. any advie on this one?

Thanks!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

deepu said:


> Hello Friends.... any updates???
> 
> what about you Noobrex... did you receive any correspondence from Victoria??
> 
> ...


still no luck


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

my ACS expiring on 2nd may  

Hope they would hear my plea ..i would write again today


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

noobrex said:


> my ACS expiring on 2nd may
> 
> Hope they would hear my plea ..i would write again today


or I think I am going to wait what if I get results on 28th thats still a posibility...not sure guys suggest once again ?


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> or I think I am going to wait what if I get results on 28th thats still a posibility...not sure guys suggest once again ?


What I'd do in your case is an ACS re-evaluation. According to what I've always read in this forum is cheap and quick.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

PaddyOnTheGo said:


> What I'd do in your case is an ACS re-evaluation. According to what I've always read in this forum is cheap and quick.


Can you share link to the information. I could only locate appeal and review of the existing application. Could not find anything on Re-evaluation.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Checked with ACS they would not re-assess it now. They suggest creating a new application now.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Guys, just to update you all. I received a email today from VIC saying they are not able to track my EOI for 190 visa. This is because I have removed the 190 option from my EOI on 14th April (hoping to get 189 invite in next round). 

they have given me two weeks time to update them with a new/valid EOI number to process my application. Which means (assumption) my application is almost through and once I update them with 190 EOI details, I should get the 190 invite immediately. 

This what I am going to do. I will wait for 28th April round for 189 invite (I am positive that I will get it), in case if something goes wrong with next round I will update my EOI for 190 and provide the same to VIC. What do you think? is it a right approach?


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Steve_SAP said:


> Hi Guys, just to update you all. I received a email today from VIC saying they are not able to track my EOI for 190 visa. This is because I have removed the 190 option from my EOI on 14th April (hoping to get 189 invite in next round).
> 
> they have given me two weeks time to update them with a new/valid EOI number to process my application. Which means (assumption) my application is almost through and once I update them with 190 EOI details, I should get the 190 invite immediately.
> 
> This what I am going to do. I will wait for 28th April round for 189 invite (I am positive that I will get it), in case if something goes wrong with next round I will update my EOI for 190 and provide the same to VIC. What do you think? is it a right approach?


Last 189 round, 2613* group was last invited till 27th Jan.
There are very good chances you will get your invite in the upcoming round.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Steve_SAP said:


> Hi Guys, just to update you all. I received a email today from VIC saying they are not able to track my EOI for 190 visa. This is because I have removed the 190 option from my EOI on 14th April (hoping to get 189 invite in next round).
> 
> they have given me two weeks time to update them with a new/valid EOI number to process my application. Which means (assumption) my application is almost through and once I update them with 190 EOI details, I should get the 190 invite immediately.
> 
> This what I am going to do. I will wait for 28th April round for 189 invite (I am positive that I will get it), in case if something goes wrong with next round I will update my EOI for 190 and provide the same to VIC. What do you think? is it a right approach?


When did you file the Vic ss?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi everyone

Which is better a law firm or immigration consultant or agent


----------



## ehsanm (Mar 12, 2014)

*Go for it - 190*



Steve_SAP said:


> Hi Guys, just to update you all. I received a email today from VIC saying they are not able to track my EOI for 190 visa. This is because I have removed the 190 option from my EOI on 14th April (hoping to get 189 invite in next round).
> 
> they have given me two weeks time to update them with a new/valid EOI number to process my application. Which means (assumption) my application is almost through and once I update them with 190 EOI details, I should get the 190 invite immediately.
> 
> This what I am going to do. I will wait for 28th April round for 189 invite (I am positive that I will get it), in case if something goes wrong with next round I will update my EOI for 190 and provide the same to VIC. What do you think? is it a right approach?



In my opinion go for 190 because 189 takes ages where as 190 takes 6 months plus the only obligation you have to do is that you have to stay in one province for 2 years.

I would rather stay in that province for 2 years rather staying outside waiting for grant of visa 

think about it ... evaluate your factors ... 

if you have a good job and saving money right now, go for 189 

if you want to move to OZ faster go for 190 with a slight trade off

best of luck and prayers


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

Got rejection mail today exactly after 12 weeks.  Not sure what they are evaluating to reject for these many days. I can say confidently that Australia has lost one of THE BEST DBAs... 

abhi02201 262112 : ICT Security Specialist Vic SS 04/04/14 Ack 06/04/14 Waiting
JeDiKnight 261111: ICT BA April 17,2014 waiting
Vasu G 261313: Software Engineer April 16, 2014 waiting
ash11 261312 : Developer Programmer March 14, 2014 19/03/2014 Waiting
sas119 261313 : Software Engineer March 8, 2014 12/3/2014 Waiting
kan411027 261312 : Developer Programmer February 27, 2014 / Waiting
gsingh 261313 : Software Engineer February 24, 2014 2/25/2014 Waiting
melvic90210 261313 : Software Engineer February 20, 2014 2/24/2014 Waiting
Noobrex 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
andy777 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
gasco 261314 : Software Tester February 13, 2014 14/02/2014 Waiting
deepu 263111 : Computer Network and Systems Engineer February 11, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
steve_sap 261311 : Analyst Programmer February 7, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
LJ2M 261314 : Software Tester February 1, 2014 5/2/2014 Waiting
manu0417 262111 : Database Administrator January 27, 2014 29/01/2014 Rejected 23/04/2014
JollyJolly 261313 : Software Engineer January 14, 2014 17/01/2014 Approved 16/04/2014

All the best for the rest in the list. My journey ends here.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

manu0417 said:


> Got rejection mail today exactly after 12 weeks.  Not sure what they are evaluating to reject for these many days. I can say confidently that Australia has lost one of THE BEST DBAs...
> 
> abhi02201 262112 : ICT Security Specialist Vic SS 04/04/14 Ack 06/04/14 Waiting
> JeDiKnight 261111: ICT BA April 17,2014 waiting
> ...


My friend. As you rightly stated, Oz has lost one of the best DBA. But i am sure your journey doesnt end here.

Long way to go. Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

manu0417 said:


> Got rejection mail today exactly after 12 weeks.  Not sure what they are evaluating to reject for these many days. I can say confidently that Australia has lost one of THE BEST DBAs...
> 
> abhi02201 262112 : ICT Security Specialist Vic SS 04/04/14 Ack 06/04/14 Waiting
> JeDiKnight 261111: ICT BA April 17,2014 waiting
> ...


Sad part is they are taking 3 months to reject  sorry to hear about your case


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

noobrex said:


> When did you file the Vic ss?


On 7th Feb


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

ehsanm said:


> In my opinion go for 190 because 189 takes ages where as 190 takes 6 months plus the only obligation you have to do is that you have to stay in one province for 2 years.
> 
> I would rather stay in that province for 2 years rather staying outside waiting for grant of visa
> 
> ...


Thank for the advice. I am travelling to Canada on a long term assignment this Jun, so I am not in a hurry to get the PR. Also Sydney has better opportunities for my skill than Melbourne, this is the reason I am preferring 189 visa.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Steve_SAP said:


> Thank for the advice. I am travelling to Canada on a long term assignment this Jun, so I am not in a hurry to get the PR. Also Sydney has better opportunities for my skill than Melbourne, this is the reason I am preferring 189 visa.


Hi Steve,

Indeed you are very very close to receiving an invite on 28th April 2014 under 189. I am sure you should get it on coming Monday. Yes it is better to go for 189 once you get it because you can go to the state of your choice. I have heard though that comparitively 189 has a slightly longer wait time compared to 190 but anyhow since you are not in a hurry to enter Oz, you can always afford to wait and watch things unfold at it's own pace. Goodluck and do keep all posted on the 'EOI Submitted' thread once you receive the invite on Monday.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

sas119 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Indeed you are very very close to receiving an invite on 28th April 2014 under 189. I am sure you should get it on coming Monday. Yes it is better to go for 189 once you get it because you can go to the state of your choice. I have heard though that comparitively 189 has a slightly longer wait time compared to 190 but anyhow since you are not in a hurry to enter Oz, you can always afford to wait and watch things unfold at it's own pace. Goodluck and do keep all posted on the 'EOI Submitted' thread once you receive the invite on Monday.


Hi sas119,

Haven't you received initial ack from Vic ? Because there is no ack date in your signature.


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

I applied for 261314 in mid Jan 2014 and got accepted in mid apr, exactly 12 weeks. (8+yrs exp)


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Hi sas119,
> 
> Haven't you received initial ack from Vic ? Because there is no ack date in your signature.


Hi Vasu,

I did receive initial acknowledgement on 12th March 2014 and have been waiting since then. I shall be completing 12 weeks on 8th June 2014. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

pjs said:


> I applied for 261314 in mid Jan 2014 and got accepted in mid apr, exactly 12 weeks. (8+yrs exp)


Is it 261312 or 261314 ?? in your signature, it is 261312


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

sas119 said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> I did receive initial acknowledgement on 12th March 2014 and have been waiting since then. I shall be completing 12 weeks on 8th June 2014. Keeping fingers crossed.


I guess you will recieve 189 in a round or 2... I have no other option to wait till July 1st week (will complete 12 weeks of Vic SS by then). :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> I guess you will recieve 189 in a round or 2... I have no other option to wait till July 1st week (will complete 12 weeks of Vic SS by then). :fingerscrossed:


Well I hope so but can't say. Its waiting game for me too. They do not seem to publish the accurate results of invitation rounds as I have known people under 2613 code having not received invitation having visa DOE well before 27th Jan 2014 although they have published on Skillselect that people who have all been invited on 14th April 2014 have a date of effect as 27/01/2014. 

So you never know. Everyone has to wait their turn.The best you can do is be patient and optimistic.


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

manu0417 said:


> Got rejection mail today exactly after 12 weeks.  Not sure what they are evaluating to reject for these many days. I can say confidently that Australia has lost one of THE BEST DBAs...
> 
> abhi02201 262112 : ICT Security Specialist Vic SS 04/04/14 Ack 06/04/14 Waiting
> JeDiKnight 261111: ICT BA April 17,2014 waiting
> ...


Hey Buddy, Sorry to hear that..... but Good Luck for your Future Endeavours.....


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

pjs said:


> I applied for 261314 in mid Jan 2014 and got accepted in mid apr, exactly 12 weeks. (8+yrs exp)


Congrats 

but the signature mentioned in your profile is not for that code i.e. software tester ?

anyways can you share the details regarding your profile to benefit others here of same profile ? As I am thinking of filling 189 instead now its hard luck for me as my acs would expire on 2nd may.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

manu0417 said:


> Got rejection mail today exactly after 12 weeks.  Not sure what they are evaluating to reject for these many days. I can say confidently that Australia has lost one of THE BEST DBAs...
> 
> abhi02201 262112 : ICT Security Specialist Vic SS 04/04/14 Ack 06/04/14 Waiting
> JeDiKnight 261111: ICT BA April 17,2014 waiting
> ...



Why did they reject, did they tell you any reason...i heard rejection in very rare cases ?

you planning to apply again may be after few months ?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Why did they reject, did they tell you any reason...i heard rejection in very rare cases ?
> 
> you planning to apply again may be after few months ?


Rejection is not rare for Victoria..  . Unfortunately they don't disclose the exact reason for it. One can re-apply after 6 months.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Vasu G said:


> Rejection is not rare for Victoria..  . Unfortunately they don't disclose the exact reason for it. One can re-apply after 6 months.


Its smthing like they have qouta or something and they chose top n number of candidates.
I was also rejected on vic SS - but got through 189.


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Why did they reject, did they tell you any reason...i heard rejection in very rare cases ?
> 
> you planning to apply again may be after few months ?


Naah... I have better plans here. They did not give any reason. Its all the same copy paste message for everyone who gets rejected. There is no specific reason they give.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Congrats
> 
> but the signature mentioned in your profile is not for that code i.e. software tester ?
> 
> anyways can you share the details regarding your profile to benefit others here of same profile ? As I am thinking of filling 189 instead now its hard luck for me as my acs would expire on 2nd may.



hi Nobrex, 

One question. How can you apply for 189 visa as you are from 261314 code (Software tester ).


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

anishkumar03 said:


> hi Nobrex,
> 
> One question. How can you apply for 189 visa as you are from 261314 code (Software tester ).


Cause I am automation engineer. I am planning to get accessed as a software dev


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Dont think I would need 189 as well 

God finally heard me  got my L1A for US  cheers ...Aus loss


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Dont think I would need 189 as well
> 
> God finally heard me  got my L1A for US  cheers ...Aus loss


That is awsome dude !!! Many Congratulations :clap2: .


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Dont think I would need 189 as well
> 
> God finally heard me  got my L1A for US  cheers ...Aus loss


Man Proposes, God disposes. 

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

*Congrats....*



noobrex said:


> Dont think I would need 189 as well
> 
> God finally heard me  got my L1A for US  cheers ...Aus loss


Wow.... that's really a great news.... Congrats Buddy..... Really happy for you...... You have worked very hard and you have got your fruit cake with some extra icing....... Good Luck for Future Endeavours......


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Dont think I would need 189 as well
> 
> God finally heard me  got my L1A for US  cheers ...Aus loss


Congrats Nobrex ...you deserve it


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Dont think I would need 189 as well
> 
> God finally heard me  got my L1A for US  cheers ...Aus loss


Congrats Noobrex,

I bet US is a much much better place for IT jobs compared to Australia. You are going on L1 so I believe you are going on an assignment from your employer which means you do have a secured job. So no hassles of going on an alien land and do the job-hunting.

Wish you all the best and have fun.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Guys, I got my invite under 189 today. All the best for people who are waiting....


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Steve_SAP said:


> Hi Guys, I got my invite under 189 today. All the best for people who are waiting....


Me too

Now I guess I have to send mail to SMP asking me to take out of the 190 applicant queue


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Many Congrats Steve_SAP & mainak .... :clap2::clap2: . 

All the best in your final step. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

Guys
Is it possible to view the progress of my application using Immi Account? My agent has lodged an EOI and I wanted to know if I can use the TRN to import and see the progress of EOI. 

Thanks


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

So, i took plunge today and applied for victoria state sponsorship with Streamlined pathway to Victorian state nomination for current or recent subclass 457 visa holders. Lets see when they come back.


----------



## rajemailid (Dec 1, 2013)

Good god. Nice to hear so many good news on a Monday. You both treat yourself today for your patience !!!



mainak said:


> Me too
> 
> Now I guess I have to send mail to SMP asking me to take out of the 190 applicant queue


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Steve_SAP said:


> Hi Guys, I got my invite under 189 today. All the best for people who are waiting....


Congrats Steve..... Good luck for your further processing......


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

mainak said:


> Me too
> 
> Now I guess I have to send mail to SMP asking me to take out of the 190 applicant queue


Congrats Buddy..... Wishing you Best of Luck for further processing......


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

kranthikiranm said:


> Guys
> Is it possible to view the progress of my application using Immi Account? My agent has lodged an EOI and I wanted to know if I can use the TRN to import and see the progress of EOI.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Buddy... If you get some information do share with me also as i am also in same condition....... Good Luck....


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

deepu said:


> Hey Buddy... If you get some information do share with me also as i am also in same condition....... Good Luck....


Thanks man

And reg EOI status - NO - DIBP site clearly says that you can never ever come to know reg your ranking (which is basically your status of EOI in the queue)...


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

mainak said:


> Thanks man
> 
> And reg EOI status - NO - DIBP site clearly says that you can never ever come to know reg your ranking (which is basically your status of EOI in the queue)...


Thanks for prompt response....... I guess it clears some doubts.... Good Luck...


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi guys,

Any result or updates ??


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any result or updates ??


Nothing yet Bro..... Just waiting..... keeping fingers crossed.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajemailid (Dec 1, 2013)

Hurray.... Good news  Today my Vic nomination was successful and got an invite from DIPB to apply for 190 visa. 

I'm yet to decide to apply for 190 as I have already applied for 189 (and waiting for last 6 weeks)... the visa cost is pretty high so I'll wait for another few weeks for 189 outcome and appy for 190. Seniors please let me know if this is a fine approach.

Earlier (when I applied for nomination 3 months back) I was in the opinion that only once I have to pay visa fee for both 189 and 190 but its not the case..my bad. already paid AUD 7040 for 189.


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't think you can actually put up an application for 190 while 189 visa application is still in process.


----------



## rajemailid (Dec 1, 2013)

Its possible as I have separate EOI for 189 and 190. So I got separate invite for each of them. All that stops me is the cost 



kranthikiranm said:


> I don't think you can actually put up an application for 190 while 189 visa application is still in process.


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

I wasn't talking about EOI. The actual visa application which you have made after receiving an invite. While such an application is in process, you cannot lodge another application even though you got invited from a different EOI. Anyway, good luck with your 189. Hope you get it soon.


----------



## rajemailid (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for your wishes buddy... i was not aware of this restriction. I don't see any question in visa application or online software stopping me to apply. Anyway I don't have plan for 190 till I get atleast CO assigned in 189. 

So If I have to go for 190 then I better cancel my 189 may be after waiting for another 30 to 45 days (hopefully I get around 50-60% of the visa money) and apply 190 around July timeframe. 

Good luck to all to get an invite for 190. In the recent times I heard the visa waiting time for 190 is more than 189. lets hope this changes after july 



kranthikiranm said:


> I wasn't talking about EOI. The actual visa application which you have made after receiving an invite. While such an application is in process, you cannot lodge another application even though you got invited from a different EOI. Anyway, good luck with your 189. Hope you get it soon.


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

rajemailid said:


> Thanks for your wishes buddy... i was not aware of this restriction. I don't see any question in visa application or online software stopping me to apply. Anyway I don't have plan for 190 till I get atleast CO assigned in 189.
> 
> So If I have to go for 190 then I better cancel my 189 may be after waiting for another 30 to 45 days (hopefully I get around 50-60% of the visa money) and apply 190 around July timeframe.
> 
> Good luck to all to get an invite for 190. In the recent times I heard the visa waiting time for 190 is more than 189. lets hope this changes after july


Hey Rajemailid, I guess you must wait for 189 only becoz today a person in another thread got DIRECT GRANT after 1.5 months........


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all,

Any updates ? Not even a single post for the past 3 days  .


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any updates ? Not even a single post for the past 3 days  .


Hey Brother not yet.... Just waiting Hopefully..... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

One more to the list.

Applied: 1-May
Ack: 2-May

Hoping for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> One more to the list.
> 
> Applied: 1-May
> Ack: 2-May
> ...


Welcome to the club Buddy,,,,, Good Luck.......


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

deepu said:


> Welcome to the club Buddy,,,,, Good Luck.......


Thanks mate

Your results should be out soon. Good luck!


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Your results should be out soon. Good luck!


Thanks Dear, for the Good Wishes......


----------



## bins2013 (Mar 21, 2014)

I applied on 22 April 2014. Received ack on the same day..
Waiting hopefully..


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

bins2013 said:


> I applied on 22 April 2014. Received ack on the same day..
> Waiting hopefully..


Good luck buddy

Santhosh


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

Applied for Vic SS - 261312 - on 21st April , ACK on 22nd APril..
Hoping for the best !!


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Great guys !! Lets hope everyone get invitation from Victoria. Mean while, does anyone has the updated list of Vic SS applicants ?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

*real CV for System Analyst job code in Victoria State format*

Can someone please provide a real CV for System Analyst job code in Victoria State format? Thank you so much!


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

gurudev said:


> Can someone please provide a real CV for System Analyst job code in Victoria State format? Thank you so much!


I prepared my CV myself for VIC ss. You does not need any real CV


----------



## sandy76 (May 2, 2013)

pyramid said:


> I prepared my CV myself for VIC ss. You does not need any real CV


What's streamlined pathway?


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

sandy76 said:


> What's streamlined pathway?


If you working in victoria on 457 visa and completed an year atleast, they speed up your SS...


----------



## gasco (Jul 9, 2013)

I just got a Rejection E-mail today from VIC. My application is not selected for State sponsorship.I am not disappointed by the decision because I know whatever happens, happens for good.
Occupation: Software Tester, VIC SS Applied 14th Feb Got Rejection 5th May. 

Any software tester in the waiting list, please update your status.

All the best to others who are waiting since long.

1 question: How soon I can re-apply? Do I have to wait for 6 months to apply for any state or just have to wait 6 months in order to apply for the same state? and waiting period from date of application or date of rejection/acceptance?.


----------



## ashwathashu (Mar 13, 2013)

Guys,

Got my Vic SS sponsorship and Invite for 190 today morning. Finally the wait is over for me. I had applied for Software Engineer on 12th Feb 2014. Good luck to all..

Thanks,
Ashwath


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

pyramid said:


> I prepared my CV myself for VIC ss. You does not need any real CV


Very non-helpful attitude. If you need any help from my side then you're most welcome


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

gurudev said:


> Very non-helpful attitude. If you need any help from my side then you're most welcome


Yeah, you think so than thats fine. What I advised was to prepare CV instead of using someone else's format. 

Finally, I don't need your judgement on my attitude. Good evening. Be polite if you need help but not judgmental.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

pyramid said:


> Yeah, you think so than thats fine. What I advised was to prepare CV instead of using someone else's format.
> 
> Finally, I don't need your judgement on my attitude. Good evening. Be polite if you need help but not judgmental.


Anyone would know that one needs to prepare as per the Vic CV format. I would never have requested. 

Please stop reacting to an honest statement and spare me the blushes of interacting with you anymore. Good bye.


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

gurudev said:


> Anyone would know that one needs to prepare as per the Vic CV format. I would never have requested.
> 
> Please stop reacting to an honest statement and spare me the blushes of interacting with you anymore. Good bye.


Hey Hey Hey....... Hold your horses Guys...... We are all here to HELP each other and we can always seek some good ADVICE from other fellow members..... Lets not make it a battle ground...... Just chill and Lets wish Good for everyone..... Good Luck and God Bless ALL........


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

gasco said:


> I just got a Rejection E-mail today from VIC. My application is not selected for State sponsorship.I am not disappointed by the decision because I know whatever happens, happens for good.
> Occupation: Software Tester, VIC SS Applied 14th Feb Got Rejection 5th May.
> 
> Any software tester in the waiting list, please update your status.
> ...


So Sorry to hear that.... Buddy.... Good Luck for Future.......


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

ashwathashu said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my Vic SS sponsorship and Invite for 190 today morning. Finally the wait is over for me. I had applied for Software Engineer on 12th Feb 2014. Good luck to all..
> 
> ...


Congrats Buddy..... Good Luck for further Processing.....


----------



## ashwathashu (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank You


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

hi guys ,
im new to this forum,i have applied for subclass 190 ,victoria ,code 261111,on 8th april,eoi was submitted on 8th april and got acknowledgement on same day,my points are 70.
can u guys please update my details in the excel sheet.


----------



## bins2013 (Mar 21, 2014)

gurudev said:


> Very non-helpful attitude. If you need any help from my side then you're most welcome


CV's are personal and you can not expect someone to share a real CV in a public forum like this.

There is a CV guideline available in Victoria state site. I am copying that for your convenience. Hope this helps.

Chronological CV
Use a chronological CV to:
• Stay in the same industry and/or same job
• Highlight your ideal job progression and a steady employment record
• Set the stage for your next career move
• Demonstrate that you meet the key requirements of an industry you know
Suggested CV format:
Name
Contact details including address, email and telephone.
Career Profile or Overview
A brief relevant statement of your main qualifications and relevant experience.
Career Goal or Objective
This is optional, and can focus the reader on what you are seeking.
Employment History
List the employers you have worked for chronologically. Format can vary, but ensure that:
• Your most recent position is listed first
• List dates consistently
• Account for gaps in the sequence
• Include your job title and give an indication of organisational context
• Avoid showing each new position with the same organisation as a new job
• Describe your duties and responsibilities in plain English terms
• Mention several verifiable accomplishments
• Consolidate older and less relevant experience at the bottom of the CV
Education and Qualifications
List any education or training, including the name of the education provider and years
attended. List your most important qualification first.
Professional Memberships
Include a section on professional memberships, especially if this is required in your industry.
Concluding Statements
Statements can be added, but should be brief and contribute to rather than detract from the
main CV.
References
List two to three here or say that they are available upon request.
Aim at two pages at the most, especially if you also have a long cover letter or a detailed
response to key selection criteria


----------



## bins2013 (Mar 21, 2014)

ashwathashu said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my Vic SS sponsorship and Invite for 190 today morning. Finally the wait is over for me. I had applied for Software Engineer on 12th Feb 2014. Good luck to all..
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy... Good luck with further processing


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

sorry i applied on 8th march


----------



## ashwathashu (Mar 13, 2013)

bins2013 said:


> Congrats buddy... Good luck with further processing


Thank You


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

bins2013 said:


> CV's are personal and you can not expect someone to share a real CV in a public forum like this.
> 
> There is a CV guideline available in Victoria state site. I am copying that for your convenience. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


That was a very polite and thoughtful reply even though a no. Thanks for being so courteous.

My 2 cents - 

For sharing my CV, I would have renamed my company details and name to say Name- XXX YYY or Company- ABC.com. I just wanted to see the content of job description et al to know if it closely matched the reference letters we prepared for ACS. 

I know ppl are busy but I think that this forum is extremely helpful barring very few exceptions. I was thinking that someone would be gracious to help me out. But it seems I've run out of luck on this occasion. Thank you.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a few queries:
1. Do we require to mention higher secondary and secondary education in the CV?
2. Do we need to justify any gaps in studies (I know employment gaps need to be justified)?
3. Is it required to write a Cover Letter to the CV?
4. My CV runs to 3 pages, but the sample CV from Victoria govt. website says that it should be at most 2 pages. Will a 3 page CV instead of a recommended 2 page, have any negative effect on my Vic. state sponsorship prospects?

Experts please help. Thanks


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

gurudev said:


> I have a few queries:
> 1. Do we require to mention higher secondary and secondary education in the CV?
> 2. Do we need to justify any gaps in studies (I know employment gaps need to be justified)?
> 3. Is it required to write a Cover Letter to the CV?
> ...


Ok,here are answers.

1) No, you don't need to put secondary and higher secondary education in CV.
2) I don't think so. But someone who has gone through this scenario can provide more information. 
3) You don't need cover letter.
4) Don't worry. My CV has 6 page.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

pyramid said:


> Ok,here are answers.
> 
> 1) No, you don't need to put secondary and higher secondary education in CV.
> 2) I don't think so. But someone who has gone through this scenario can provide more information.
> ...


Yes, you do need to justify the gaps in employment. one of my friends had a similar scenario, where he had 1 year gap in employment. He put that 1 year as freelancing.


----------



## R29 (May 9, 2014)

Hi Guyz

m new to this site..

I have applied for VIC SS and waiting for an invite.

Hope to have a positive result.


| 263111 | IELTS - 7.5 in each | ACS result (+ve) : Feb 2014 | EOI (190) - 07 March 2014 | SS Victoria Applied : 10 March 2014 | SS Acknowledgment : 12 March 2014 | Awaiting : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

R29 said:


> Hi Guyz
> 
> m new to this site..
> 
> ...


So at last found someone matching my occupation code....... Welcome to the club Buddy..... Be in touch......Good Luck......


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

pyramid said:


> Ok,here are answers.
> 
> 1) No, you don't need to put secondary and higher secondary education in CV.
> 2) I don't think so. But someone who has gone through this scenario can provide more information.
> ...


Thanks pyramid!! I appreciate your response.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

huzefa85 said:


> Yes, you do need to justify the gaps in employment. one of my friends had a similar scenario, where he had 1 year gap in employment. He put that 1 year as freelancing.


Thanks. But my question was - do i need to justify gap in studies??


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Dear all,

I am planning to apply for Victoria SS (or better say re-apply as my previous application was rejected few months back). My spouse has 6.5+ in all sections in IELTS.

So question is, can i take benefit of both SS and Partner Skills? (i have 7+ all sections as required by Vic but she doesn't)
Please share.

Thanks in advance
archie


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey Guys..... Any updates???????


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

An alarming situation. DIAC is going to remove 50 occupations from SOL which includes software engineers as well.

check this link... Is your Occupation in Danger - SOL List changes for 2014


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> An alarming situation. DIAC is going to remove 50 occupations from SOL which includes software engineers as well.
> 
> check this link... Is your Occupation in Danger - SOL List changes for 2014


Be positive dude.. This link is old. Moreover, there are quite a few occupations, which were flagged for continuous 2 years and still they were included. 

No offense, please don't disappoint others, including me. I can understand that you want others to know. Lets hope for the best. Cheers mate.


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Guys, anyone LUCKY to receive APPROVAL for VICTORIA STATE SPONSORSHIP and INVITATION from DIAC today......


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Vasu. I knew that someone will throw the light of hope like you, that why I post this to get the relief.... 



Vasu G said:


> Be positive dude.. This link is old. Moreover, there are quite a few occupations, which were flagged for continuous 2 years and still they were included.
> 
> No offense, please don't disappoint others, including me. I can understand that you want others to know. Lets hope for the best. Cheers mate.


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> An alarming situation. DIAC is going to remove 50 occupations from SOL which includes software engineers as well.
> 
> check this link... Is your Occupation in Danger - SOL List changes for 2014


This is bloody advertisement of their migration service. Dont fall prey to this.....Guys please do your own diligence..no one except DIBP can give you timeline or list of occupation to be removed.....


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

Guys any updates????itseems Victoria is taking atleast 12 weeks to give decision isn't it?




Code: 261111,Acs:June 2013,ielts:dec 2013,189 eoi:dec 2013(60) on May (65),190 eoi:15 March 2014(65) on May (70)


----------



## Duyen2507 (May 13, 2014)

Is there any news/ update?


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

No update yet guys..... Believe me, this waiting game is so deadly..... But lets be hopeful....:fingerscrossed: .......and have faith on Almighty..... Good Luck Everyone...... God Bless All.....


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

VIC SS applied on 22 March with 60 points...no reply yet


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear Freinds, 


sorry to bother you but I wanted to know your view on my case . please see my case : 


I want to Apply for SS but I am scoring only 60 points. 

For my skill assessment I got this from ACS. 

As written in the letter by ACS :

"The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 ( ICT Business Analyst) of AZNCO code.

COMPANY A 
Date : 05/2008 - 06/2009 ( I years 1 Month ) 

Company B
11/2009 - 07/2011 ( 1 yrs 8 months ) 

COMPANY C 
08/2011 - 02/2014 ( 2 years 6 months )


I had other experience too but was not relevant to the 261111.


Age : 30 

Degree : 15 

IELTS : 10 ( 7 in each band ) . 

So my total points = 60 

is it normal that even though I have 5 years of relevant work experinece I cannot get points for it ( not even 5 ) ? I dont understand this.

And does anyone of you think that I should keep trying for 190 ( like victoria ? ) and it is not a waste of time ( luck apart ). 

On Victoria , I see there still BA can apply but it is wirtten : IELTS 7 in each band and 5 years of experience. Does I have chance to apply for victoria as I have 5 years of exprience but cannot claim point for it. 

or Shall I wait and gain more experience and then apply?

or shall I go for accessment again ? 

Hope , I explained it weel. 


please help me . 

Thanks,

Bhupendra KR.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

bhupen008 said:


> Dear Freinds,
> 
> 
> sorry to bother you but I wanted to know your view on my case . please see my case :
> ...



That is expected dude !!! ACS generally deducts 2/4/6 years based on your qualification. In your case they deducted 4 years, that means you might have done your Bachelors in Electicals/Electronics, which has less ICT content. If so, there is no use of reviewing your ACS. But the good thing is Victoria considers your overall experience. 
You are eligible to apply for Vic. So, go ahead and apply immediately as they are still accepting applications.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> That is expected dude !!! ACS generally deducts 2/4/6 years based on your qualification. In your case they deducted 4 years, that means you might have done your Bachelors in Electicals/Electronics, which has less ICT content. If so, there is no use of reviewing your ACS. But the good thing is Victoria considers your overall experience.
> You are eligible to apply for Vic. So, go ahead and apply immediately as they are still accepting applications.


Thats nice to hear


----------



## melvic90210 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi all,

Today i received an email from my agent regarding my invitation (Under subclass 189) which was received on 12th May invitation round. Will now have to inform Victorian govt. to withdraw my applivation.

Acs: 20th Sept 2013, Ielts: 31 Jan 2014, Victoria SS : 20th Feb 2014, 189 EOI : 14th April, Invite 189 : 12th May


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi All,

I am in the same boat as Bhupendra . Though i have 8 years of experience with Bcom and MBA in finance, they have considered only 2.5 years and hence not getting any points for experience. However after i applied for state sponsorship with IELTS of 8 average, i got a response to justify why i prefer victoria over other states for which i replied with the research about the pros of that state. After that i got an initial ack stating that they will get back in 12 weeks time. If i go by ACS report , then this novermber i will complete 3 years for which i would get some points. Is it worth to wait that long and apply for 189, if i dont get positive reply from victoria. Also, another catch is i would be turning 33 next june , so i may loose points after may 2015 for age... :-(


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the same boat as Bhupendra . Though i have 8 years of experience with Bcom and MBA in finance, they have considered only 2.5 years and hence not getting any points for experience. However after i applied for state sponsorship with IELTS of 8 average, i got a response to justify why i prefer victoria over other states for which i replied with the research about the pros of that state. After that i got an initial ack stating that they will get back in 12 weeks time. If i go by ACS report , then this novermber i will complete 3 years for which i would get some points. Is it worth to wait that long and apply for 189, if i dont get positive reply from victoria. Also, another catch is i would be turning 33 next june , so i may loose points after may 2015 for age... :-(


I will complete 3+ in june 21st and the funny side is 23rd June is the last invitation round for this year. I don't know I will be invited by Vic nor for 189(will get 60 points by June 21st 2014) by then... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Vasu,

From where do i get the information about the rounds that are happening for victoria state. Is it given in some website and is there any informaiton i can find out about the who were all invited in which round for year 2013-2014.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> From where do i get the information about the rounds that are happening for victoria state. Is it given in some website and is there any informaiton i can find out about the who were all invited in which round for year 2013-2014.
> 
> ...


There are no rounds for state sponsorships(SS). After submitting SS application, if your skills and qualification are in demand in their State they will send invite. 

In my case I was talking about 189 (23rd June-last invitation round).


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Vasu,

Thanks for the information. I have applied for 261111 (ICT business analyst). Just hoping i get the invite soon. I already did my PCC last month. If the invite is getting delayed, then i guess i need to do my PCC again as its valid only for 6 months i guess.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> Thanks for the information. I have applied for 261111 (ICT business analyst). Just hoping i get the invite soon. I already did my PCC last month. If the invite is getting delayed, then i guess i need to do my PCC again as its valid only for 6 months i guess.
> 
> ...


I think your occupation ceiling is almost met for this year. Not disappointing you, but this is fact. Your only hope is Victoria now. 

I think usually PCC in India is valid for 1 year. From your current time frame, if you get your PR(190) in another 6 months (worst case), you will have only 3-4 months to activate your PR, because you have to visit OZ before your PCC expiry date (considering it is valid for 1 year). Try to get it again after the invitation only if you don't want to travel immediately.


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Vasu,

I know, but as per the news that was given in the first week of march 2014, for 6 occupations including ICT BA, the states could sponsor based on their requirement. I had mentioned that one of my cousin stays in NSW and i applied through my agent. The agent came back telling that they received for giving the committment for 2 years and also to give explanation as to why i would like to apply for victoria when i have a relative in NSW. I gave them some sort of justificaiton as told by my agent. But was hoping to receive invite soon, and still waiting.

So just in case i do not get invite from victoria till july 1st, what should be my next step. Will i be able to apply for NSW if my occupation list is mentioned there or apply for ACT if it gets opened up for ICT BA again. Getting really confused....


----------



## JeDiKnight (Feb 11, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> Thanks for the information. I have applied for 261111 (ICT business analyst). Just hoping i get the invite soon. I already did my PCC last month. If the invite is getting delayed, then i guess i need to do my PCC again as its valid only for 6 months i guess.
> 
> ...


2611 is one of the slowest moving queues right now. here is the updated q of the forum members after the may 12 round.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-1423.html#post3956561
you could include urself by updating the post with relevant details


----------



## JeDiKnight (Feb 11, 2014)

does any1 have the updated list for Vic SS?


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

My 2c here. One of the friend applied for VIC SS (Business Analyst) on 12th May and got invitation on 13th May but bear in mind that he applied for VIC SS via streamline pathway since he has 457 visa.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> I know, but as per the news that was given in the first week of march 2014, for 6 occupations including ICT BA, the states could sponsor based on their requirement. I had mentioned that one of my cousin stays in NSW and i applied through my agent. The agent came back telling that they received for giving the committment for 2 years and also to give explanation as to why i would like to apply for victoria when i have a relative in NSW. I gave them some sort of justificaiton as told by my agent. But was hoping to receive invite soon, and still waiting.
> 
> So just in case i do not get invite from victoria till july 1st, what should be my next step. Will i be able to apply for NSW if my occupation list is mentioned there or apply for ACT if it gets opened up for ICT BA again. Getting really confused....


Yes. SS doesn't have any ceiling but, I can see some posts from other threads that people who were waiting for grants received delay mails from their CO's especially for 190 visa, that your occupation is almost met ceiling for this year and you have to wait for July 2014.

So don't worry, wait for the Victoria mail. If invited :lalala:. Otherwise, straight way choose your state and availability and apply immediately in July 2014. I think few states will have BA's for next cycle. Hope for the best dude.. :fingerscrossed:. Cheers.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

JeDiKnight said:


> does any1 have the updated list for Vic SS?


Correct me if I am wrong, this is the last list which was posted in page 254. I think few of them in the below list got 189 invites. 

abhi02201 262112 : ICT Security Specialist Vic SS 04/04/14 Ack 06/04/14 Waiting
JeDiKnight 261111: ICT BA April 17,2014 waiting
Vasu G 261313: Software Engineer April 16, 2014 waiting
ash11 261312 : Developer Programmer March 14, 2014 19/03/2014 Waiting
sas119 261313 : Software Engineer March 8, 2014 12/3/2014 Waiting
kan411027 261312 : Developer Programmer February 27, 2014 / Waiting
gsingh 261313 : Software Engineer February 24, 2014 2/25/2014 Waiting
melvic90210 261313 : Software Engineer February 20, 2014 2/24/2014 Waiting
Noobrex 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
andy777 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
gasco 261314 : Software Tester February 13, 2014 14/02/2014 Waiting
deepu 263111 : Computer Network and Systems Engineer February 11, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
steve_sap 261311 : Analyst Programmer February 7, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
LJ2M 261314 : Software Tester February 1, 2014 5/2/2014 Waiting
manu0417 262111 : Database Administrator January 27, 2014 29/01/2014 Rejected 23/04/2014
JollyJolly 261313 : Software Engineer January 14, 2014 17/01/2014 Approved 16/04/2014


----------



## JeDiKnight (Feb 11, 2014)

Updated list. Please modify if anything is missing or incorrect.

gvmichel 261312 : Developer Programmer, May 1, 2014, Waiting
bins2013 261313 : Software Engineer, April 22, 2014, Waiting
nikhilpi 261312 : Developer Programmer, April 21, 2014, Waiting
JeDiKnight 261111: ICT BA April 17,2014 waiting
Vasu G 261313: Software Engineer April 16, 2014 waiting
abhi02201 262112 : ICT Security Specialist April 04 201414, Ack 06/04/14 Waiting
samy25 261111 : ICT BA, March 22 2014, Waiting
thota123 261111 : ICT BA, March 15 2014, Waiting
ash11 261312 : Developer Programmer March 14, 2014 19/03/2014 Waiting
R29 263111 : Computer Network and Systems Engineer , March 10, 2014 Waiting
sas119 261313 : Software Engineer March 8, 2014 12/3/2014 Waiting
kan411027 261312 : Developer Programmer February 27, 2014 / Waiting
gsingh 261313 : Software Engineer February 24, 2014 2/25/2014 Waiting
melvic90210 261313 : Software Engineer February 20, 2014 2/24/2014 - *Received 189*
Noobrex 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting - *US L1A*
andy777 261314 : Software Tester February 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
gasco 261314 : Software Tester February 13, 2014 14/02/2014 - Rejected May 5, 2014
ashwathashu 261313 : Software Engineer February 12, 2014 *Approved May 5, 2014*
deepu 263111 : Computer Network and Systems Engineer February 11, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
steve_sap 261311 : Analyst Programmer February 7, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting - *Received 189*
LJ2M 261314 : Software Tester February 1, 2014 5/2/2014 Waiting
manu0417 262111 : Database Administrator January 27, 2014 29/01/2014 Rejected 23/04/2014
JollyJolly 261313 : Software Engineer January 14, 2014 17/01/2014 *Approved 16/04/2014*


----------



## cebuano (May 12, 2014)

I added mine to the list and applied basic formatting -

gvmichel ---------- 261312 Developer Programmer ----------- May 1, 2014, *Waiting*
bins2013 --------- 261313 Software Engineer ----------------- Apr 22, 2014, *Waiting*
nikhilpi ------------ 261312 Developer Programmer ------------ Apr 21, 2014, *Waiting*
JeDiKnight -------- 261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- Apr 17,2014 *Waiting*
Vasu G ------------ 261313 Software Engineer ------------------ Apr 16, 2014 *Waiting*
cebuano ---------- 261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- Apr 04 2014, *Waiting*
abhi02201 ------- 262112 ICT Security Specialist -------------- Apr 04 2014, 06/04/14 *Waiting*
samy25 ----------- 261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- Mar 22 2014, *Waiting*
thota123 --------- 261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- Mar 15 2014, *Waiting*
ash11 ------------- 261312 Developer Programmer ------------ Mar 14, 2014 19/03/2014 *Waiting*
R29 ---------------- 263111 Computer Network and Sys Eng - Mar 10, 2014 *Waiting*
sas119 ------------ 261313 Software Engineer ----------------- Mar 8, 2014 12/3/2014 *Waiting*
kan411027 ------- 261312 Developer Programmer ------------ Feb 27, 2014 / *Waiting*
gsingh ------------- 261313 Software Engineer ------------------ Feb 24, 2014 2/25/2014 *Waiting*
melvic90210 ------ 261313 Software Engineer ------------------ Feb 20, 2014 2/24/2014 - *Received 189*
Noobrex ----------- 261314 Software Tester --------------------- Feb 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting - *US L1A*
andy777 ----------- 261314 Software Tester --------------------- Feb 17, 2014 17/02/2014 *Waiting*
gasco --------------- 261314 Software Tester --------------------- Feb 13, 2014 14/02/2014 - *Rejected * May 5, 2014
ashwathashu ----- 261313 Software Engineer ------------------ Feb 12, 2014 *Approved* May 5, 2014
deepu -------------- 263111 Computer Network & Sys Eng ---- Feb 11, 2014 11/2/2014 *Waiting*
steve_sap --------- 261311 Analyst Programmer ---------------- Feb 07, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting - *Received 189*
LJ2M ---------------- 261314 Software Tester --------------------- Feb 01, 2014 5/2/2014 *Waiting*
manu0417 --------- 262111 Database Administrator ----------- Jan 27, 2014 29/01/2014 *Rejected *23/04/2014
JollyJolly ------------ 261313 Software Engineer ----------------- Jan 14, 2014 17/01/2014 *Approved* 16/04/2014


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

cebuano said:


> I added mine to the list and applied basic formatting -
> 
> gvmichel ---------- 261312 Developer Programmer ----------- May 1, 2014, *Waiting*
> bins2013 --------- 261313 Software Engineer ----------------- Apr 22, 2014, *Waiting*
> ...


From my knowledge even sas119 got 189...


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey all,

Here is some good news for next year..

Boosting the economy through Australia's migration programme


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Added Mine to the list in April....

gvmichel ---------- 261312 Developer Programmer ----------- May 1, 2014, Waiting
bins2013 --------- 261313 Software Engineer ----------------- Apr 22, 2014, Waiting
nikhilpi ------------ 261312 Developer Programmer ------------ Apr 21, 2014, Waiting
JeDiKnight -------- 261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- Apr 17,2014 Waiting
Vanitha.Chandra----261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- Apr 16,2014 Waiting
Vasu G ------------ 261313 Software Engineer ------------------ Apr 16, 2014 Waiting
cebuano ---------- 261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- Apr 04 2014, Waiting
abhi02201 ------- 262112 ICT Security Specialist -------------- Apr 04 2014, 06/04/14 Waiting
samy25 ----------- 261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- Mar 22 2014, Waiting
thota123 --------- 261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- Mar 15 2014, Waiting
ash11 ------------- 261312 Developer Programmer ------------ Mar 14, 2014 19/03/2014 Waiting
R29 ---------------- 263111 Computer Network and Sys Eng - Mar 10, 2014 Waiting
sas119 ------------ 261313 Software Engineer ----------------- Mar 8, 2014 12/3/2014 Waiting
kan411027 ------- 261312 Developer Programmer ------------ Feb 27, 2014 / Waiting
gsingh ------------- 261313 Software Engineer ------------------ Feb 24, 2014 2/25/2014 Waiting
melvic90210 ------ 261313 Software Engineer ------------------ Feb 20, 2014 2/24/2014 - Received 189
Noobrex ----------- 261314 Software Tester --------------------- Feb 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting - US L1A
andy777 ----------- 261314 Software Tester --------------------- Feb 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
gasco --------------- 261314 Software Tester --------------------- Feb 13, 2014 14/02/2014 - Rejected May 5, 2014
ashwathashu ----- 261313 Software Engineer ------------------ Feb 12, 2014 Approved May 5, 2014
deepu -------------- 263111 Computer Network & Sys Eng ---- Feb 11, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
steve_sap --------- 261311 Analyst Programmer ---------------- Feb 07, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting - Received 189
LJ2M ---------------- 261314 Software Tester --------------------- Feb 01, 2014 5/2/2014 Waiting
manu0417 --------- 262111 Database Administrator ----------- Jan 27, 2014 29/01/2014 Rejected 23/04/2014
JollyJolly ------------ 261313 Software Engineer ----------------- Jan 14, 2014 17/01/2014 Approved 16/04/2014


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Updated sas119 .. 

gvmichel ---------- 261312 Developer Programmer ----------- May 1, 2014, Waiting
bins2013 --------- 261313 Software Engineer ----------------- Apr 22, 2014, Waiting
nikhilpi ------------ 261312 Developer Programmer ------------ Apr 21, 2014, Waiting
JeDiKnight -------- 261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- Apr 17,2014 Waiting
Vanitha.Chandra----261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- Apr 16,2014 Waiting
Vasu G ------------ 261313 Software Engineer ------------------ Apr 16, 2014 Waiting
cebuano ---------- 261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- Apr 04 2014, Waiting
abhi02201 ------- 262112 ICT Security Specialist -------------- Apr 04 2014, 06/04/14 Waiting
samy25 ----------- 261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- Mar 22 2014, Waiting
thota123 --------- 261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- Mar 15 2014, Waiting
ash11 ------------- 261312 Developer Programmer ------------ Mar 14, 2014 19/03/2014 Waiting
R29 ---------------- 263111 Computer Network and Sys Eng - Mar 10, 2014 Waiting
sas119 ------------ 261313 Software Engineer ----------------- Mar 8, 2014 12/3/2014 Invited 189.
kan411027 ------- 261312 Developer Programmer ------------ Feb 27, 2014 / Waiting
gsingh ------------- 261313 Software Engineer ------------------ Feb 24, 2014 2/25/2014 Waiting
melvic90210 ------ 261313 Software Engineer ------------------ Feb 20, 2014 2/24/2014 - Received 189
Noobrex ----------- 261314 Software Tester --------------------- Feb 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting - US L1A
andy777 ----------- 261314 Software Tester --------------------- Feb 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
gasco --------------- 261314 Software Tester --------------------- Feb 13, 2014 14/02/2014 - Rejected May 5, 2014
ashwathashu ----- 261313 Software Engineer ------------------ Feb 12, 2014 Approved May 5, 2014
deepu -------------- 263111 Computer Network & Sys Eng ---- Feb 11, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
steve_sap --------- 261311 Analyst Programmer ---------------- Feb 07, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting - Received 189
LJ2M ---------------- 261314 Software Tester --------------------- Feb 01, 2014 5/2/2014 Waiting
manu0417 --------- 262111 Database Administrator ----------- Jan 27, 2014 29/01/2014 Rejected 23/04/2014
JollyJolly ------------ 261313 Software Engineer ----------------- Jan 14, 2014 17/01/2014 Approved 16/04/2014


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Vasu,

Just need some information. I am completing 32 years of age as on June 20th next month. Currently i have applied for EOI for Victoria state sponsorship with just 55 points. 30 Points for age, IELTS 10 Points, and education 15 points. I will compelte 3 years of experience as per ACS on Nov 2014. 

As of Nov, if i get 5 points for my experience, will i also loose 5 points for my age. Or till i complete 33 years of age, that is being 82 born, till 2015 i will still be considered as 32 years and given 30 points.

This is bothering me, if i gain points for exp, i will loose it for age.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Here is the golden News guys... There aren't much changes next year..

Migration Programme Statistics

:lalala:opcorn::bump2:eace:


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> Just need some information. I am completing 32 years of age as on June 20th next month. Currently i have applied for EOI for Victoria state sponsorship with just 55 points. 30 Points for age, IELTS 10 Points, and education 15 points. I will compelte 3 years of experience as per ACS on Nov 2014.
> 
> ...



When I joined this forum in Jan'14, someone asked similar question. I remember some one answered that points will be decreased when you complete 33 i.e next year june 2015. Sorry couldn't find it now. But I am sure you won't lose points for your age this year. For your information here is the link of another forum.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/63906-age-points-query.html


----------



## JeDiKnight (Feb 11, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> When I joined this forum in Jan'14, someone asked similar question. I remember some one answered that points will be decreased when you complete 33 i.e next year june 2015. Sorry couldn't find it now. But I am sure you won't lose points for your age this year. For your information here is the link of another forum.
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/63906-age-points-query.html


Yes, no point loss until u complete 33 years. I am pretty sure about that as I am on the same boat.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Vasu,

I think I only asked this doubt earlier and I got a reply from one guy. You can check here..


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/279569-age-concern-32-33-a.html#post2533297

Thanks


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> I think I only asked this doubt earlier and I got a reply from one guy. You can check here..
> 
> ...


Thanks Anish.. !! Hope it would clear vanitha.chandra doubt..

By the way I'm just 26..


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Vasu,

Some more doubts to clarify. Actually i have filed my EOI through a consultant who is a MARA agent. When i asked them that i have only 55 points (30 for age+ 10 for ielts + 15 for education) and if i will get an invite, she told me that without 60 points u cant even file for EOI. She said the purpose going for state is to get that additional 5 points and that is the only way to file for EOI. And when i asked that its been just 4 weeks , and if in the mean time if i can also apply for other states that will be open july 1st onwards, she mentioned it cant be done unless we get a rejection from Victoria. Is this true. Is there someone else who have applied for 261111 with similar scenario.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> Some more doubts to clarify. Actually i have filed my EOI through a consultant who is a MARA agent. When i asked them that i have only 55 points (30 for age+ 10 for ielts + 15 for education) and if i will get an invite, she told me that without 60 points u cant even file for EOI. She said the purpose going for state is to get that additional 5 points and that is the only way to file for EOI. And when i asked that its been just 4 weeks , and if in the mean time if i can also apply for other states that will be open july 1st onwards, she mentioned it cant be done unless we get a rejection from Victoria. Is this true. Is there someone else who have applied for 261111 with similar scenario.
> 
> ...


I guess they are correct. Because, you should not submit multiple EOI's for each state. Moreover, State's like SA, ACT, NSW wouldn't consider if you select other states in single EOI. So wait for Vic decision. If they accept, well and good. Otherwise you can go for another state in next year's quota.


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Vasu, 

Understand. So that means though i technically have only 55 points, i can still apply for state sponsorship and EOI right. Becase i see among the people in the waiting list for Invitation, i do not see anyonoe mentioning their points as 55. All of them are either telling they have 60 or 65 points. Is my understanding correct.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> Understand. So that means though i technically have only 55 points, i can still apply for state sponsorship and EOI right. Becase i see among the people in the waiting list for Invitation, i do not see anyonoe mentioning their points as 55. All of them are either telling they have 60 or 65 points. Is my understanding correct.
> 
> ...


Yes you are correct. Even I have 55+5 (SS points). I will get my 5 points for experience next month. Don't worry , we are on same boat. Just relax and wait for Vic mail. Hope it's +ve.


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Yes you are correct. Even I have 55+5 (SS points). I will get my 5 points for experience next month. Don't worry , we are on same boat. Just relax and wait for Vic mail. Hope it's +ve.


Hi Vasu ,

What do you mean by you will get points for the next month ? Is it not that you get numbers of years do experience valid for points only during skill assessment ? 

And you guys are applying under which trade ? 

Thanks 
Hope u will reply  

/ bhupen


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

bhupen008 said:


> Hi Vasu ,
> 
> What do you mean by you will get points for the next month ? Is it not that you get numbers of years do experience valid for points only during skill assessment ?
> 
> ...


I mean that I will complete 3+ years of skilled experience and I can claim 5 points for it. Now I applied for 190, if I get those 5 points I will be eligible for 189 as well.

I will always reply...


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> I mean that I will complete 3+ years of skilled experience and I can claim 5 points for it. Now I applied for 190, if I get those 5 points I will be eligible for 189 as well.
> 
> I will always reply...


So you mean you will apply again for the skill assessment or is there a different process for it ? 

Regards,
Bhupendra kumar


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

bhupen008 said:


> So you mean you will apply again for the skill assessment or is there a different process for it ?
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupendra kumar


No I won't . I will submit the same one. It is valid for 2 years and you can claim points for the exp after your assessment by submitting appropriate proofs.


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> No I won't . I will submit the same one. It is valid for 2 years and you can claim points for the exp after your assessment by submitting appropriate proofs.


Thanks Vasu . 
I applied for assessment and they deducted 3 years out of my 5 plus years of experiences and therefore I cannot claim any points for my experience. I don't know what to do. 

Any suggestions )) . Iam very hosed with my assessment result.

Rods,
Bhupendra


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

bhupen008 said:


> Thanks Vasu .
> I applied for assessment and they deducted 3 years out of my 5 plus years of experiences and therefore I cannot claim any points for my experience. I don't know what to do.
> 
> Any suggestions )) . Iam very hosed with my assessment result.
> ...


What's your IELTS score.. ? Try to get 7 or 8 in all .. there you can get points.


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> What's your IELTS score.. ? Try to get 7 or 8 in all .. there you can get points.


Yeah. I already have 7 in all bands but 8 is kinda not easy ...however is will give it a try ...hmm also wondering if I reapply for assessed then will it change ?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

bhupen008 said:


> Yeah. I already have 7 in all bands but 8 is kinda not easy ...however is will give it a try ...hmm also wondering if I reapply for assessed then will it change ?


Then you might have 60 points right (including SS) ? Can you share your points breakup ?


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Then you might have 60 points right (including SS) ? Can you share your points breakup ?


I have 55 and will make it to 60 if I will get SS.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

bhupen008 said:


> I have 55 and will make it to 60 if I will get SS.



Then haven't you applied for Vic ? Update your signature...


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

bhupen008 said:


> I have 55 and will make it to 60 if I will get SS.


Have not applied yet and that is what I wanted to know ..lots of threads I saw where people ere saying that it is very difficult to get SS with 55 points (((.

I don't know ..shall I pally for SS or not ? Or shall I reapply for SA.....I am very confused and dnt know...


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

bhupen008 said:


> Have not applied yet and that is what I wanted to know ..lots of threads I saw where people ere saying that it is very difficult to get SS with 55 points (((.
> 
> I don't know ..shall I pally for SS or not ? Or shall I reapply for SA.....I am very confused and dnt know...


Common dude !! I can say 90% of the people with 55 points go for SS. If everyone thinks just like you.. There would be no 190 visa. Go ahead apply immediately or if u want to wait till 1st July for other states .. that is also fine.


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Common dude !! I can say 90% of the people with 55 points go for SS. If everyone thinks just like you.. There would be no 190 visa. Go ahead apply immediately or if u want to wait till 1st July for other states .. that is also fine.


Thanks Vasu ..... I am also thinking to apply. I will apply by next week ...thanks ) really appreciate it.


----------



## Dreamingoz (Jan 24, 2014)

Guys,

I applied VIC SS in 20th Feb 2014. Now it's also most 12th week. But no sound yet. Any reason for that?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Dreamingoz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied VIC SS in 20th Feb 2014. Now it's also most 12th week. But no sound yet. Any reason for that?


You might get it in a week or so... I have seen few of them, who got reply exactly after 12weeks. Hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

Any updates guys??dreamingoz any updates??


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

thota123 said:


> Any updates guys??dreamingoz any updates??


No dude !!


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Removed 189 invitees... Updated list.

gvmichel ---------- 261312 Developer Programmer ----------- ----May 1, 2014, Waiting
bins2013 --------- 261313 Software Engineer ----------------- --Apr 22, 2014, Waiting
nikhilpi ------------ 261312 Developer Programmer ------------ -Apr 21, 2014, Waiting
JeDiKnight -------- 261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- Apr 17,2014 Waiting
Vanitha.Chandra----261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- -Apr 16,2014 Waiting
Vasu G ------------ 261313 Software Engineer -------------------Apr 16, 2014 Waiting
cebuano ---------- 261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- -Apr 04 2014, Waiting
abhi02201 ------- 262112 ICT Security Specialist -------------- Apr 04 2014, 06/04/14 Waiting
samy25 ----------- 261111 ICT Business Analyst ---------------- Mar 22 2014, Waiting
thota123 --------- 261111 ICT Business Analyst --------------- -Mar 15 2014, Waiting
ash11 ------------- 261312 Developer Programmer ----------------Mar 14, 2014 19/03/2014 Waiting
R29 ---------------- 263111 Computer Network and Sys Eng ----- -Mar 10, 2014 Waiting
kan411027 ------- 261312 Developer Programmer ----------------- Feb 27, 2014 / Waiting
gsingh ------------- 261313 Software Engineer ------------------Feb 24, 2014 2/25/2014 Waiting
Noobrex ----------- 261314 Software Tester ---------------------Feb 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting - US L1A
andy777 ----------- 261314 Software Tester ---------------------Feb 17, 2014 17/02/2014 Waiting
deepu -------------- 263111 Computer Network & Sys Eng ---- ----Feb 11, 2014 11/2/2014 Waiting
LJ2M ---------------- 261314 Software Tester -------------------Feb 01, 2014 5/2/2014 Waiting


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear Memeber , 

My agent received this email from Vic state dept after I applied for Victoria SS. And I need your suggestion in order to reply . Thanks.

Question 1 ) : 

"We note from your client’s application that their sister lives in New South Wales In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, your client is required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years.

In order to finalise your client’s application, they are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why they would like to live and work in Victoria. In the statement they should address:

• Why they would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which they already have family/friend connections
• Their professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

If we do not receive this statement within one month the file will be closed.
We look forward to your response. "

2) They also asked me to resubmit the CV . So , if I can get some sample to write my cv specificaly for Victoria SS then it would be helpful or any suggestion will be much appreciated. 

Thanks. 
Bhupendra KR


----------



## thota123 (May 6, 2014)

I guess ppl u have submitted on feb might have got there results by now isn't it?


----------



## rps7654 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I got rejected today By Vic SS, Applied on 19 Mar and got a rejection mail today. don't know what to do now.

As per ACS, I have valid experience of 2 years (deducted 1.5 years) , i.e from Mar'10 till mar'12. Next year , I will have a total of 5 years exp. till now, I have total exp in the same company. Can I apply with extra 5 points, because my exp increased ?

Will I be able to apply for 189 visa next year ?

What if I change to a different company in same occupation (N/w engineer) ? can I apply for 189 after Mar'15 ????

Any experts to answer ??
=======================================================

Ielts : 7 Each, ACS (263111- N/w Engineer, +ve October'13) : Point =55


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

just holding my breath....... May we all not face any rejection.... Ameen


----------



## cebuano (May 12, 2014)

Are VIC SS processed sequentially irregardless or occupation code or based on points (65 pts over 60 pts)? I submitted mine last April 4th under 261111.


----------



## cebuano (May 12, 2014)

As per ACS, when did your relevant work experience started? Can you post more details on your work experience and why you got rejected?



rps7654 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got rejected today By Vic SS, Applied on 19 Mar and got a rejection mail today. don't know what to do now.
> 
> ...


----------



## cebuano (May 12, 2014)

Hi rps7654,

What did VIC SS said on their email? Can you please share?

So ACS only thinks your relevant work experience was for only 2 years? Since you say below that you works on the same company, why did the valid work experience not 4 years? You should have 5 points for getting 3 years work experience already. Yes, if you stayed on the same job, you should have another 5 points when hitting 5 years.

Also, check anzscosearch(dot)com(slash)263111.php, it says there that minimum work experience should be 3 years for VIC SS. Did you comply with this?

Thank you.




rps7654 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got rejected today By Vic SS, Applied on 19 Mar and got a rejection mail today. don't know what to do now.
> 
> ...


----------



## R29 (May 9, 2014)

Hello Deepu

Any updates on your SS result ??

You filed it on 11feb 2014 but it seems rps7654 who filed SS on 19th March has got rejection. he applied for same occupation 263111 and got the result within 10weeks time.

I dont want us to be disheartened with the results that rps7654 got, but concern here is, you and I filed our SS before rps7654 but we are still waiting for a reply 

What you think.

___________________________________________
263111 | Applied VIC SS : 10th March 2014 55points | awaiting results :


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

R29 said:


> Hello Deepu
> 
> Any updates on your SS result ??
> 
> ...


Hey Dear,

No update yet, I am in continuous touch with my migration agent, but still no news.... Just waiting Hopefully.......


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

rps7654 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got rejected today By Vic SS, Applied on 19 Mar and got a rejection mail today. don't know what to do now.
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy, really bad to hear that.... but GOOD LUCK for Future.....


----------



## rps7654 (Apr 24, 2013)

cebuano said:


> As per ACS, when did your relevant work experience started? Can you post more details on your work experience and why you got rejected?


I am sorry, I meant that ACS counted my exp valid from Mar'12, so in Mar'15, I will have 3 years of exp = 5 more points, but March is too far from now.

*My Vic SS stated the standard rejection template :*

Following a review of the application, we regret to inform you that your client has not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your client’s application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on their ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 demand for particular skills and expertise, and ability to find work in Victoria,

 the suitability and transferability of qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 ability and commitment to establishing themselves, and any dependents, in Victoria

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for the occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi folks,

Today i received my invitation in skillselect for 190.

BUT i stuck into a problem. I forgot my EOI password. I tried to reset my password using my passport and driving license details but failed. On repeated attempts my EOI account got locked. I haven't even seen my invitation yet. What can i do now. 
I have sent an email to them already.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Now when i try try to login it says invalid EOI ID


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

DIDnt u have email from skillselect containing EOI ID.. serach for that n keep trying..
btw wat category u applied n at what date?


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

samy25 said:


> DIDnt u have email from skillselect containing EOI ID.. serach for that n keep trying..
> btw wat category u applied n at what date?


Samy i had my EOI ID with me. I tried to recover my password using passport details but failed. Anyway my EOI is no longer valid. I have sent an email to victoria if i can register a new EOI with them. Also sent a query to DIBP. I m very worried now.
I had apllied under 261313 on 24th feb.


----------



## R29 (May 9, 2014)

Hi All

I have a question related to acknowledgment that we get after applying for VIC SS.
I have seen in some threads whereby people mentioned 
<vic ss applied : dd/mm> | <initial ack received : dd/mm > | <final ack : dd/mm> 

*Are we supposed to get TWO acknowledgements from VIC ??*

I have applied for SS on 10th March 2014 and got initial ack in couple of days after applying , stating my SS reference number.

I am a bit curious to know if we get another ack following this ??

___________________________________________
263111 | Applied VIC SS : 10th March 2014 55points | awaiting results :


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey R29

How much experience do you carry????


----------



## R29 (May 9, 2014)

deepu said:


> Hey R29
> 
> How much experience do you carry????


Hi Deepu

I have now 5years of experience in networks.

has it to do anything with the query i posted regarding the the ack emails for vic ss ??

___________________________________________
263111 | Applied VIC SS : 10th March 2014 55points | awaiting results :


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

R29 said:


> Hi Deepu
> 
> I have now 5years of experience in networks.
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy

It has nothing to do with your query. You have 5 years of experience so how much experience was cut by ACS during assessment.


----------



## R29 (May 9, 2014)

deepu said:


> Hey Buddy
> 
> It has nothing to do with your query. You have 5 years of experience so how much experience was cut by ACS during assessment.


Okay, they deducted 4years of experience out of it.
Counted exp from may 2013 onwards.

but if i am not wrong , vic ss counts the entire exp, as all 5 years ( 3 companies exp, MNC's) was said to be valid by ACS and related to the code 263111. They did not say that even one month exp was not related to the nominated occupation code.

___________________________________________
263111 | Applied VIC SS : 10th March 2014 55points | awaiting results :


----------



## melvic90210 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi All,
Today i received an email form my Victoria stating my Nomination is rejected i.e. exactly after 3 months. Thankfully i received 189 invitation on 12th may round. All my best wishes to all those waiting for the response. My Jobcode 261313, Vic SS : 20th Feb
Cheers


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats Melvic. So, had you completed ACS for 261313 for state sponsorship and also 189 for the same code ?


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

I have received a reply from Victoria that I can update them with a new EOI number and they will nominate me second time.

Have created a new EOI and updated them. Lets see when I get a new invite. fingers crossed.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

gsingh said:


> I have received a reply from Victoria that I can update them with a new EOI number and they will nominate me second time.
> 
> Have created a new EOI and updated them. Lets see when I get a new invite. fingers crossed.


Nominate 2nd time ?? Did you receive rejection 1st time ? Can you please fill me in ?


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Nominate 2nd time ?? Do you receive rejection 1st time ? Can you please fill me in ?


I have received an invitation yesterday from SkillSelect, but i forgot my password and was unable to recover it. On repeated attempts my EOI account got blocked which cannot be recovered. So I asked Victoria to help me out.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

gsingh said:


> I have received an invitation yesterday from SkillSelect, but i forgot my password and was unable to recover it. On repeated attempts my EOI account got blocked which cannot be recovered. So I asked Victoria to help me out.


ohh ok. Good. What is your occupation code ?


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> ohh ok. Good.


No dude. In Sept '13 I had submitted EOI for 189 which didn't materialize as my point s decreased by 5 on Feb due to age. 
I have submitted Victoria application for 261313 on 24th Feb and received successful outcome just 3 days less than 3 months.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

gsingh said:


> No dude. In Sept '13 I had submitted EOI for 189 which didn't materialize as my point s decreased by 5 on Feb due to age.
> I have submitted Victoria application for 261313 on 24th Feb and received successful outcome just 3 days less than 3 months.


ok. got it. Was late in editing my post.  By the way, what is your skill set ?


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear All, 

Please advise me on this : 
I have short question on the CV which I have to send to VICtoria. 

There are a gaps in my CV ( twice because I lost my job during that time ) . Do, I need to give the reason why I lost my job in the CV Or I need to just say that I did not have the job during that period and I was looking for the right opportunity. ? 

Please advise me on this part. 

Thanks,
Bhupen008


----------



## Godbless (May 22, 2014)

Dear friends,


By God's grace got our VIC SS 190 Visa today morning. 

ANZSCO : 254415( registered Nurse) (Off Shore Applicant) (Dependent :1)
(country of origin :India)


Date of Visa Application: 24 Jan 2014.

CO allocated : 14 April 2014. ( GSM BRISBANE TEAM 33 ) Additional Doc Uploaded with New Form 80 :15 April 2014.

Delay Mail : NIL. Direct Grant : 22/5/14. 

We have been a silent followers of this forum. Thank you all for your immense support and valuable comments.
Dont worry and keep your faith and prayers alive.
May all of you have a speedy grant. will keep you all in our prayers.
thank you again
May GOD BLESS you all.


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Godbless said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> 
> By God's grace got our VIC SS 190 Visa today morning.
> ...


Congrats and have a great Life Ahead.......


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

melvic90210 said:


> Hi All,
> Today i received an email form my Victoria stating my Nomination is rejected i.e. exactly after 3 months. Thankfully i received 189 invitation on 12th may round. All my best wishes to all those waiting for the response. My Jobcode 261313, Vic SS : 20th Feb
> Cheers


Hey Dear,

Lucky you.... You got 189 Invitation.....


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

bhupen008 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please advise me on this :
> I have short question on the CV which I have to send to VICtoria.
> ...


How much duration was your gap ? If it is 2-3 months , I think it won't be an issue.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Today I have received an invitation from SkillSelect.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

gsingh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I have received an invitation from SkillSelect.


Congrats buddy !!!! I think you are also from 261313, what is your skill set ?


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Congrats buddy !!!! I think you are also from 261313, what is your skill set ?


Thanks dude. Yes I have 261313 category and I am a Java/J2EE developer.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

gsingh said:


> Thanks dude. Yes I have 261313 category and I am a Java/J2EE developer.


Great !!! One last question,  How much exp do you have ?


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Great !!! One last question,  How much exp do you have ?


I have 6 years of experience ( out of which ACS deducted 2 years)


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Any updates guys ???


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Today I got an email about "Client Satisfaction Survey".


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi All,

Even I got an email about "Client Satisfaction Survey". 

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Even I got an email about "Client Satisfaction Survey".
> 
> ...


Ya. me too. Everyone who submitted/withdrawn/rejected got that mail. Nothing to cheer about...  .


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Vasu,

It may seem little stupid, but how do i update my details about ielts, acs lodged etc so that it appears in every post i respond to....


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> It may seem little stupid, but how do i update my details about ielts, acs lodged etc so that it appears in every post i respond to....


Go to "USER CP" on top of expat page > then on your left you see "Edit Signature" in "Settings & Options"..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Ya. me too. Everyone who submitted/withdrawn/rejected got that mail. Nothing to cheer about...  .


Vanitha, Vasu G , I too received the email for survey.

But, I was rejected by Victoria an year back itself, but the very next minute I wrote a thanking email for their consideration and evaluation, expressing my interests for Australia and I also mentioned that, I accept their decision happily and would look forward to apply again in the future when opportunity comes for my skill requirements. 

You know, they even acknowledged my reply and wished me good luck with few words personally. 

I was mentally that great that, I love to respect them whatever the decision be (All through Australia and its people  ) But that gave me a place too to land and make my life better 

Thus, I am cheer about any mails and communications wrt Australia always


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

One small observation - Off topic but curious op2:

Both Vanitha and Vasu starts with V which stands for Vivid!:boink:


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Finally i updated the signature.. Thanks Vasu..


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Finally i updated the signature.. Thanks Vasu..


Your are welcome !! .. I guess you copied mine and updated...


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Finally i updated the signature.. Thanks Vasu..


Hi vanitha,

You have 60 points including 5 points of SS OR excluding that ? 
I have same profile as yours but I have only 55 points excluding SS.

And what does it mean by initial acknowledgement in the process of SS ? 

I applied for but they asked me to provide cv and commitment letter which I sent yesterday. 



THANKS
Bhupen008


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Vasu G said:


> Your are welcome !! .. I guess you copied mine and updated...


Hi Vasu,

I did use your signature and modified... saves time you see...


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

bhupen008 said:


> Hi vanitha,
> 
> You have 60 points including 5 points of SS OR excluding that ?
> I have same profile as yours but I have only 55 points excluding SS.
> ...


Hi Bhupen,

We both are in the same boat. I have a total of 55 points only as of now. If i get SS then that would make it 60. Else i will have to wait till Nov 2014 when i will complete 3 years of work experience as per ACS and will get 5 points. Though i have 8 years of work exp as of now, they have deducted around 5 years of it. 

And by the way, my consultancy applied for Vic SS on April 1st , but received letter from them asking for the committment letter and justification why i am preferring that state. The consultancy kind of guided me how to respond to it , and the response when to them through the registered MARA agent by April 12th 2014.

After this i got the ack from them on April 16th 2014 telling i need to wait for 12 weeks. Hoping for positive reply.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

jre05 said:


> One small observation - Off topic but curious op2:
> 
> Both Vanitha and Vasu starts with V which stands for Vivid!:boink:


You can try to find some more similarities... for example... both me and vasu come from South India....


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> You can try to find some more similarities... for example... both me and vasu come from South India....


and both applied same state, same points... LOL


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

vanitha.chandra said:


> You can try to find some more similarities... for example... both me and vasu come from South India....


lol gotcha that opened my eyes  



Vasu G said:


> and both applied same state, same points... LOL


lol damn, and then? What more op2: :xmastree:layball:

*Two more: *Both online at same time and post's next to each other op2:

*One more* Both complementing each other i.e trying to find similarities between each other and that itself is a big similarity op2:

Add on. Curious :ranger:


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey can someone please tell me if we can withdraw or update our application. I mistakenly put incorect information in my application. A quick response is deeply appreciated.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey can someone please tell me if we can withdraw or update our application. I mistakenly put incorect information in my application. A quick response is deeply appreciated.


Mate

Have you considered option of Form 1023 to rectify incorrect information??


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Mate
> 
> Have you considered option of Form 1023 to rectify incorrect information??


I think he is referring to Vic Application, not Visa application....

He can withdraw by mailing them.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> I think he is referring to Vic Application, not Visa application....
> 
> He can withdraw by mailing them.


Yes I am talking about state sponsorship correction.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Yes I am talking about state sponsorship correction.


Oh ok. My apologies. You can in that case.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Oh ok. My apologies. You can in that case.


Can you please guide me how I can do that. I can't see an option to withdraw or update my application that I submitted.


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

Guys, one ques... I applied for VicSS in April -- so as per the trend - the waiting time is 12 weeks ... now by the time my application gets considered that is around July ... will the new Occupation ceiling apply (2014-2015) or the old one .. ie 2013-2014

As our chances will be higher is the places available for an occupation are higher..


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Can you please guide me how I can do that. I can't see an option to withdraw or update my application that I submitted.


Keep your application number as your Subject and drop a mail to [email protected] , state the exact reason for withdrawing.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

nikhilpi said:


> Guys, one ques... I applied for VicSS in April -- so as per the trend - the waiting time is 12 weeks ... now by the time my application gets considered that is around July ... will the new Occupation ceiling apply (2014-2015) or the old one .. ie 2013-2014
> 
> As our chances will be higher is the places available for an occupation are higher..


I am on the same boat, me too curious to know ...


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Keep your application number as your Subject and drop a mail to [email protected] , state the exact reason for withdrawing.


OK well I really don't wish to withdraw. I only want to update and tell them that I am claiming 65 points instated of 70 that I've mentioned. Can I do that thru email?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> OK well I really don't wish to withdraw. I only want to update and tell them that I am claiming 65 points instated of 70 that I've mentioned. Can I do that thru email?


If you have updated your EOI to 65 points and shared your EOI number in Vic application then you don't need to inform them.. They would know by looking into your EOI.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> If you have updated your EOI to 65 points and shared your EOI number in Vic application then you don't need to inform them.. They would know by looking into your EOI.


OK thanks for responding. But when we were submitting the state sponsorship it asked us the points and we did mention 70. Are you saying it doesn't matter if they see a difference between what we mentioned in the application and eoi which I have updated to say 65. Are you saying it will automatically take up 65 from Eoi and will not consider what we mentioned in our SS request?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> OK thanks for responding. But when we were submitting the state sponsorship it asked us the points and we did mention 70. Are you saying it doesn't matter if they see a difference between what we mentioned in the application and eoi which I have updated to say 65. Are you saying it will automatically take up 65 from Eoi and will not consider what we mentioned in our SS request?


I am unable to recollect, whether I gave no. of points while submitting SS application. If you have, I think it is better to mail them. We should not give them a chance to think that you have over claimed. Write a polite mail, that you misunderstood ACS letter... bla bla... I guess they will consider it. Don't worry.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> I am unable to recollect, whether I gave no. of points while submitting SS application. If you have, I think it is better to mail them. We should not give them a chance to think that you have over claimed. Write a polite mail, that you misunderstood ACS letter... bla bla... I guess they will consider it. Don't worry.



Thank you for your help.


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Bhupen,
> 
> We both are in the same boat. I have a total of 55 points only as of now. If i get SS then that would make it 60. Else i will have to wait till Nov 2014 when i will complete 3 years of work experience as per ACS and will get 5 points. Though i have 8 years of work exp as of now, they have deducted around 5 years of it.
> 
> ...


Hi vanitha,

Thanks for replying.

Yeah then exactly we are in the same boat . I have total of 5.5 years and I cannot claim any points as they deducted 4 years ... 

I hired agent too but he is useless ..I had to write my commitment letter . Also there was no guidance on how to make the cv. 

Today , recieved the email that I have to wait for 12 weeks. Hmmm so ..will have to wait until end of July - August then . 

All the best and hope u will get positive feedback.

Cheers,
Bhupen008


----------



## dba_boy (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Even I am looking for some pointers related to CV. I believe that is what is the deciding factor in getting the vic ss.

Any pointers on how to create a good resume that meets vic standards, apart from the resume doc available on their site....


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I am new to ExpatForum

I have applied for Victoria SS and Submitted my EOI by selecting subtype 190 only (explicitly did not select 189 because agent asked me to select either)

My ACS is positive and they considered 4 yrs of experience ( overall Exp. 8+) and IELTS is 7+ in R,W,S,L (Job Code: ICT Business Analyst 261111)

Total points 65 ( including 5 points for state sponsorship)

Is it ok for me to edit my EOI and tick 189 subtype as well.. Considering 189 invites for ICT BA are anyways delayed for 60 pointers. Would it do any harm or should I go with my current subtype 190 only ?


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

WannaOz said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to ExpatForum
> 
> I have applied for Victoria SS and Submitted my EOI by selecting subtype 190 only (explicitly did not select 189 because agent asked me to select either)
> ...


Hi,

Even i have applied with the same code on april 12th 2014. But no reply yet. They considered only 2.5 years of exp and hence no points for exp and i have applied with 55+5 points for 190.


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

*Should I go for VIC SS?*

I have one query. I have 3.7 years of experience in Software Testing in MNC. My ACS is positive and got 7 in each module in IELTS.

Right now Victoria is open for Software Tester but as we see in expat forum many are waiting since February and many got rejection. so should I put the file for EOI and VIC SS or should I wait til July when new quota will be reopened?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Apekshap said:


> I have one query. I have 3.7 years of experience in Software Testing in MNC. My ACS is positive and got 7 in each module in IELTS.
> 
> Right now Victoria is open for Software Tester but as we see in expat forum many are waiting since February and many got rejection. so should I put the file for EOI and VIC SS or should I wait til July when new quota will be reopened?


If you are interested in Vic, I would recommend you to apply immediately. So that you will in a queue. Why would you waste a month ?

If you are looking for any other state then wait for the new quota.


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> If you are interested in Vic, I would recommend you to apply immediately. So that you will in a queue. Why would you waste a month ?
> 
> If you are looking for any other state then wait for the new quota.


Yes, I will be in queue but I am afraid of rejection. Because before many got rejection within 15 days.. so..


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Apekshap said:


> Yes, I will be in queue but I am afraid of rejection. Because before many got rejection within 15 days.. so..


Do you guarantee that they would accept after July'14 ? Be +ve dude.. 

You never know .. whether they would include your occupation in the next cycle or not. So give a shot, when it is open. If they reject, you can apply for another state in July. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Apekshap (Nov 29, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Do you guarantee that they would accept after July'14 ? Be +ve dude..
> 
> You never know .. whether they would include your occupation in the next cycle or not. So give a shot, when it is open. If they reject, you can apply for another state in July. :fingerscrossed:


That's true.. Let me think and go ahead..


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

WannaOz said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to ExpatForum
> 
> I have applied for Victoria SS and Submitted my EOI by selecting subtype 190 only (explicitly did not select 189 because agent asked me to select either)
> ...


first of all do check that ur 60 or 65 points should claim only assessed exp and that u said 4 years. u cant claim experience for point which is not assessed. so be care full.

if all things are ok do click on 189 as there is no harm in selecting it so wat ever comes first u can apply for that.
i applied vic ss and 189 both.. i got invite thanks Allah and now i am applying for 189..vic still didnt reply me and i am about to with draw my application for SS.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

share ur time line and opt 189 immediately, hopefully u will get invite in next round .


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

samy25 said:


> share ur time line and opt 189 immediately, hopefully u will get invite in next round .


Hi Samy,

What was your total points when you applied for EOI. I am having the same code as yours and getting worried as days pass ... :-(

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

jre05 said:


> lol gotcha that opened my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELLO, what are you guys upto.....???? 

R you trying to link up something out of the blue or just pulling my leg. Its just that i am in noon shift and sometime respond after Vasu... THATS it...

And i dont think there is any other similarity left....


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Vasu,

One of my collegue wants to apply for migration on his own as he cant afford to pay the money for consultancy or to agent. if possible , will you be able to guide him. 

He would be completing 3 years of work experience this Sept and i was suggessting him to start off with the process of skill assessment. What do you think....

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

vanitha.chandra said:


> HELLO, what are you guys upto.....????
> 
> R you trying to link up something out of the blue or just pulling my leg. Its just that i am in noon shift and sometime respond after Vasu... THATS it...
> 
> And i dont think there is any other similarity left....


:wof::bored:

Nope, perhaps Vasu might know the unearthed similarities. (Because he is really smart, not just I say, but in other thread, he got the reputation as "Clever" by someone).

Yes, link up two people applying for visa on similar time with so many similarities :attention: I think Vasu is on general shift, he was online until now I guess :sing:


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

jre05 said:


> :wof::bored:
> 
> Nope, perhaps Vasu might know the unearthed similarities. (Because he is really smart, not just I say, but in other thread, he got the reputation as "Clever" by someone).
> 
> Yes, link up two people applying for visa on similar time with so many similarities :attention: I think Vasu is on general shift, he was online until now I guess :sing:


OOOH.. I get it... you both work together and you are here to just to trouble people around you. 

I dont know if Vasu i clever, but i am sure he is very clear, that we are friends... Expat forumn friends...So stop bothering....


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey jre05,

What's going on with you dude ?? 
Try to help other people and try to justify your repo power, which is no difference than a moderator. Fun is for once or twice, there are lot people who are seeking help from others, so don't just waste their time in reading unnecessary posts. 

No hard feelings. 

By the way, I am answering questions which I know. 
Hope you understand.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

vanitha.chandra said:


> OOOH.. I get it... you both work together and you are here to just to trouble people around you.
> 
> I dont know if Vasu i clever, but i am sure he is very clear, that we are friends... Expat forumn friends...So stop bothering....


:smash: I am not bothering, but helping :washing::cell: 

:ranger:

I know Vasu G from Satyam Computers, he was the head of Java Horizontals. 



Vasu G said:


> Hey jre05,
> 
> What's going on with you dude ??
> Try to help other people and try to justify your repo power, which is no difference than a moderator. Fun is for once or twice, there are lot people who are seeking help from others, so don't just waste their time in reading unnecessary posts.
> ...


 :hug:arty::drama:


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

jre05 said:


> :smash: I am not bothering, but helping :washing::cell:
> 
> :ranger:
> 
> ...


Hello jre or whatever....i shall find out details about someone if i am keen. Thanks for the so called gynan. Jokes apart..... Most of us r here to share our thoughts about migration ....so lets stay focussed on it....&#55357;&#56842; . So chill maadi.... Its weekend... So enjoy maadi.... Pray maadi for positive reply from victoria... Who knows if all goes well ...we could catch up for a coffee in Australia...&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

jre05 said:


> :smash: I am not bothering, but helping :washing::cell:
> 
> :ranger:
> 
> ...


Then why don't you get in touch with him. I am not into Java by the way. I am into Datawarehousing.. with 5 years of experience. I passed out from a avg college and so can't become a director in 5 years. 

Open your mind buddy.

 :ranger::deadhorse::fish:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hello jre or whatever....i shall find out details about someone if i am keen. Thanks for the so called gynan. Jokes apart..... Most of us r here to share our thoughts about migration ....so lets stay focussed on it....�� . So chill maadi.... Its weekend... So enjoy maadi.... Pray maadi for positive reply from victoria... Who knows if all goes well ...we could catch up for a coffee in Australia...��


Oh certainly, I hope and pray that you get your SS and Grant too, and so a coffee with you also would be for sure   :smokin: 

Haegidhira ivvaga, nimma enjoy maadi too  Swalpo samayadhanalli bandhidhine   :car:



Vasu G said:


> Then why don't you get in touch with him. I am not into Java by the way. I am into Datawarehousing.. with 5 years of experience. I passed out from a avg college and so can't become a director in 5 years.
> 
> Open your mind buddy.
> 
> :ranger::deadhorse::fish:


Open my mouth Ha Ha Ha   

DW is an interesting concept. :focus:


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> One of my collegue wants to apply for migration on his own as he cant afford to pay the money for consultancy or to agent. if possible , will you be able to guide him.
> 
> ...


Sure. Ask him to post his questions, will try to answer to my best.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Samy,
> 
> What was your total points when you applied for EOI. I am having the same code as yours and getting worried as days pass ... :-(
> 
> ...


i applied 189 with 60 points on 28 march... n got invite.. m saying u again that if u are so sure about ur points then go for 189 tooo.. just go


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi all ,

Ny news from anybody on victoria SS ? 

Rgds,
Bhupen008


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

bhupen008 said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Ny news from anybody on victoria SS ?
> 
> ...


No dude !! May be next week. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok , hope all will be fine and will hear what we want to. 
Cheers!


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

samy25 said:


> i applied 189 with 60 points on 28 march... n got invite.. m saying u again that if u are so sure about ur points then go for 189 tooo.. just go


Hi,

I know, but i am falling short of 5 points na becase of my exp not being considered. Now, the only option i have is to wait for their reply.

By the way, which technology are you into??

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## bins2013 (Mar 21, 2014)

Yesterday I received a mail from a third party to fill in a survey that they are conducting on behalf of Victoria state.


----------



## isupab.aus (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi I'm new to this forum. 

I'm a software tester and hoping to apply for Victoria SS. Any software testers who got the invite lately?


----------



## Knaeem (Jun 4, 2014)

I applied for EOI on March 19, so far what I got is a survey mail. Did anyone get an invite from March??


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello All,

I have a question regarding IELTS band for VIC sposnsorship. If I dont have 7 in each band, is it for sure, I will be rejected the state sponsorship? My overall band is 7.5 and split is L:9,R:7.5,S:6.5, W:6.5

Am gonna resit the IELTS by end of the month but wanted to know my current chances.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

skksundar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question regarding IELTS band for VIC sposnsorship. If I dont have 7 in each band, is it for sure, I will be rejected the state sponsorship? My overall band is 7.5 and split is L:9,R:7.5,S:6.5, W:6.5
> 
> Am gonna resit the IELTS by end of the month but wanted to know my current chances.



Yes, you should have 7 in each band, that's the minimum eligibility criteria for ICT occupations for Victoria. I am afraid you will be rejected, if you apply with current score.


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know, but i am falling short of 5 points na becase of my exp not being considered. Now, the only option i have is to wait for their reply.
> 
> ...


Might be a stray thought, but who all are falling short of 5 points why dont you give NAATI exam. It is for indian regional languages Hindi i know is one of them. Once you clear that you get 5 points and eligibility for 189. In that case you wont have to be tied to a state for job etc.


----------



## sudheer51 (May 5, 2014)

Achilles_as said:


> Might be a stray thought, but who all are falling short of 5 points why dont you give NAATI exam. It is for indian regional languages Hindi i know is one of them. Once you clear that you get 5 points and eligibility for 189. In that case you wont have to be tied to a state for job etc.


Hi, I am short of 5 points as my work experience is not relevant to my experience. Could you please let me know if my NAATI points are valid even if I am applying for a software engineer? And just one more dumb question, what is this NAATI about? Is it easy to complete this test?


----------



## R29 (May 9, 2014)

Hi all
I received rejection today from victoria..
General email received..which they send out fr all such 190 rejections..
Waiting fr july now.. to see where can i apply fr SS (of course not fr victoria as i cannot apply there fr next 6 minths)..
Applied code 263111
Points in hand : 55
Total exp 5yrs... Since may 2009
Relevant exp by acs : may 2013 onwards
Ss applied :7th march 2014


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

R29 said:


> Hi all
> I received rejection today from victoria..
> General email received..which they send out fr all such 190 rejections..
> Waiting fr july now.. to see where can i apply fr SS (of course not fr victoria as i cannot apply there fr next 6 minths)..
> ...


Sorry to hear mate !!!.. July is just around the corner. Get ready to apply for another states. All the best.


----------



## mckc (Jan 13, 2014)

*Invitaion!! Today*

All

I have been following this thread for two weeks now and thought I should share recent development.
Occupation: Production or Plant Engineer
IELTS: L 8, R 9, W7.5, S 9
SS: Vic applied 17 May 2014
Points: 60 incl SS
Skillselect Invitation: 05.06.14
Applied offshore

Suprised to recieve invitation from skills select before the next round. All the best to you all.

Mathias


----------



## R29 (May 9, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Sorry to hear mate !!!.. July is just around the corner. Get ready to apply for another states. All the best.


Thanks vasu.
Hope this code is made avialbale fr 190 in some good states in 2014-2015 sol..
Waitin fr july now


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

R29 said:


> Hi all
> I received rejection today from victoria..
> General email received..which they send out fr all such 190 rejections..
> Waiting fr july now.. to see where can i apply fr SS (of course not fr victoria as i cannot apply there fr next 6 minths)..
> ...


Sorry to hear that Buddy, Good Luck for Future.......


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

deepu said:


> Sorry to hear that Buddy, Good Luck for Future.......


Dude !! You submitted a month before and you are you still waiting from Vic... ??

Haven't you mailed them ? Bcz it is already more than 16 weeks...


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Dude !! You submitted a month before and you are you still waiting from Vic... ??
> 
> Haven't you mailed them ? Bcz it is already more than 16 weeks...


I have mailed them but they replied that application is still under processing, and we will get back to you as soon as we make any decision. I dont know what they are trying to process or filter out.


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

mckc said:


> All
> 
> I have been following this thread for two weeks now and thought I should share recent development.
> Occupation: Production or Plant Engineer
> ...


Congrats Dear.... Good Luck for further processing...


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

deepu said:


> I have mailed them but they replied that application is still under processing, and we will get back to you as soon as we make any decision. I dont know what they are trying to process or filter out.


Perhaps they are holding your application to send you an invite in July.

It makes me sad to see so many recent rejections in this thread. Hopefully this situation will improve as soon as the 2014-2015 programme starts.


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

*Applied for VIC SS*

Hi Folks :wave:

Have applied for VIC state sponsorship via streamlined processing (recent 457 holder and worked in Melbourne for 21 months). Bit worried looking at so many rejections, Will keep you updated of the outcome.

Thanks,
SS

261313, Software engineer || Total 55 Points || VIC State Applied: 04-Jun-2014; Ack: 05-Jun-2014 || Invitation: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

*VIC SS for recent 457 holder*

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone's VIC SS got approved who *had* a 457 visa (not current 457 holder). Can you please let me know what occupation did you apply and within how many days did you receive +ve response.

Also are there any rejections for recent 457 visa holder?

Just trying to understand what are my chances  Do I have to look at other options as a backup etc.

Thanks in advance!

Cheers,
SS

_________________
*ACS:* 261313, Software engineer || *IELTS:* L8, R8, W7, S7 || *Total Points:* 55 || *VIC SS:* Applied: 04-Jun-2014; Ack: 05-Jun-2014 || *Invitation:* :fingerscrossed:


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Is it true that for Visa type 190 the CO allotment is faster as compared to 189 ?

I have applied for Vic SS only (select 190 on EOI & did not select 189 also) with 65 points

Job code - ICT Business Analyst

Just wondering am I making a mistake by not selecting 189 also on my EOI.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> Is it true that for Visa type 190 the CO allotment is faster as compared to 189 ?
> 
> I have applied for Vic SS only (select 190 on EOI & did not select 189 also) with 65 points
> 
> ...


Please repsond


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> Please repsond


By not applying for 189 you have increased chances of Vic ss. Keeping in view the backlog of 190, not sure if it was the right thing. 189 has been on fire and I expect it to continue in the near future. Now that you have already applied be optimistic and expect for an early 190 backlog clearance.


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

God bless all......


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Any updates guys ???


Hi Vasu,
Can you share with me your resume. I am also from 261313 category and Java/J2EE developer. I got rejected earlier in March. Thanks!


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

sarohas said:


> Hi Vasu,
> Can you share with me your resume. I am also from 261313 category and Java/J2EE developer. I got rejected earlier in March. Thanks!


I think it is better to share after getting my invitation, because I prepared on my own. It is safe that way.  Right ? Moreover, by September you will complete 6 months of your Vic rejection. By the time I will have my result (expecting 1st week of July).


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> I think it is better to share after getting my invitation, because I prepared on my own. It is safe that way.  Right ? Moreover, by September you will complete 6 months of your Vic rejection. By the time I will have my result (expecting 1st week of July).


OK - Thanks!!


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hey..can anyone help me understand the criteria for vic selection..for 2613 occupation


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello Guys, 

I have a question. 

what happens if guys with higher points submit application after me ? does he will get preference because of his points or I will get preference because I applied earlier than him or her? 

Stupid question but it was going into my head a lot . So though to ask it out in this forum. 

Waiting is not good and I guess this is causing lots of questions. 

Thanks for the answer in advance ! 

Regards,
Bhupen008


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

bhupen008 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> ...


I believe applications are processed in a FIFO basis. That is only the date of application matters.

Also, these days it does not make much sense to apply for SS with 60 points for most of the occupations (including 2613). One would get an 189 invite much faster than the estimated 12 months for the states to make their decisions. So it is quite unlikely that there are many people with more than 55 points applying now.


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> I believe applications are processed in a FIFO basis. That is only the date of application matters.
> 
> Also, these days it does not make much sense to apply for SS with 60 points for most of the occupations (including 2613). One would get an 189 invite much faster than the estimated 12 months for the states to make their decisions. So it is quite unlikely that there are many people with more than 55 points applying now.


Hey Mate, 

Thanks for your reply . I know that I have almost no chance of hearing good news. 


Thanks.
BK


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

bhupen008 said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Thanks for your reply . I know that I have almost no chance of hearing good news.
> 
> ...


Don't be so negative. You just lodged your application, that means your decision will come after july. I think the chances will be higher than in the recent months.

If you have a good CV and some good IELTS scores you definately have a chance.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> Don't be so negative. You just lodged your application, that means your decision will come after july. I think the chances will be higher than in the recent months.
> 
> If you have a good CV and some good IELTS scores you definately have a chance.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


thanks for the motivation ! 
you enjoy the soccer and I will try to get out of office ASAP ! 

Thanks ,
bhupen008


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello fellas !!! 

When does Queen Victoria shows her mercy on us... I hope in July .. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Hello fellas !!! When does Queen Victoria shows her mercy on us... I hope in July .. :fingerscrossed:


I hope soon and all the best to you .

 .


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hello fellas !!!
> 
> When does Queen Victoria shows her mercy on us... I hope in July .. :fingerscrossed:


I believe most of us will start receiving Nominations right after 1st July, and you probably would be among the first ones to get it.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

enzee said:


> I believe most of us will start receiving Nominations right after 1st July, and you probably would be among the first ones to get it.
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Hope so. Best of luck to you too ... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

*How to apply*

Dear All,

I had a query regarding application for VICTORIA SS, is the application to be be made via Imm dot gov website by expression of Interest of it is also required to visit 
the liveinvictorial dot gov website and apply from there as well. 

Also what is the funds requirement for SS ? on the victoria site is said AUD 35,000 but that is fixed (house, Gold) + liquid or just Liquid (like FD, Saving account).

thanks in advance,


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Seniors,

If any one could enlighten this could be more helpful for applicant like us.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

cprogramer84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had a query regarding application for VICTORIA SS, is the application to be be made via Imm dot gov website by expression of Interest of it is also required to visit
> the liveinvictorial dot gov website and apply from there as well.
> ...


You have to submit Vic application in liveinvictoria website. Immi account is after the approval of your Vic application. You can also mention your EOI number in your application if you have submitted EOI. For single 30,000 AUD. While I was applying they asked my total assets so you can declare what ever asset you have. From my knowledge they won't ask you any proof of your funds , you just have to declare. To be on safe side better keep the proofs.


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Vasu, 

Many thanks for your reply,

That means I can combine all the assets which I have ( House, Land, Car, Jewels, & Cash) Please Correct me if I wrongly understood and also if you could provide us some samples of asset declaration form it would be very grateful. 

[email protected]

Thanks in Advance.






It would be grateful


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

kevin538 said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply,
> 
> ...



No you don't have to submit any document of assets while submitting the application. You just mention the number (Total assets value in AUD). So do not worry on assets now. If they ask in future, I am not completely sure but you can take a statement from a CA by submitting your assets to him. Cheers.


----------



## javedo (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi,
I have received my ACS and IELTS (7 each) result and now looking to submit EOI for SubClass 190 (Total point: 55 + 5 (SS)). 
Can anyone please tell me 

1. Whether i need to declare any specific state OR can i go with any option from the list?
2. Does it make any difference if i select a single state or any from the list
3. What is the next step after submission of EOI?

I have gone through some discussion threads and realized that there are some forms to be submitted BUT not sure, when these forms to be filled in etc.....

Many Thanks,


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

javedo said:


> Hi,
> I have received my ACS and IELTS (7 each) result and now looking to submit EOI for SubClass 190 (Total point: 55 + 5 (SS)).
> Can anyone please tell me
> 
> ...


1) Most people recommend to submit an EOI selecting victoria as the only state
2) FIll the EOI, write down the number
3) Apply in liveinvictoria website, fill the EOI number and everything else
4) Wait for the ACK (confirmation)
5) Wait
6) Wait more
7) Wait a little more


----------



## javedo (Jun 10, 2014)

What will be the next step after the ACK?

BTW, if someone select 'ANY' from the list of SS while submission of EOI, then we first have to wait for nomination then to fill in the forms?


----------



## javedo (Jun 10, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> 1) Most people recommend to submit an EOI selecting victoria as the only state
> 2) FIll the EOI, write down the number
> 3) Apply in liveinvictoria website, fill the EOI number and everything else
> 4) Wait for the ACK (confirmation)
> ...




What will be the next step after the ACK?

BTW, if someone select 'ANY' from the list of SS while submission of EOI, then we first have to wait for nomination then to fill in the forms?


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

javedo said:


> What will be the next step after the ACK?
> 
> BTW, if someone select 'ANY' from the list of SS while submission of EOI, then we first have to wait for nomination then to fill in the forms?


After the ack you need to wait. They will get in contact with you.

ANY has nothing to do with filling the forms I believe. Which forms are you talking about? From 80? That is AFTER nomination/invite.

There are no forms to fill right now. Just the EOI and liveinvictoria application.

Selecting any allows you to use the same EOI for multiple states. Victoria does not like that I think.


----------



## javedo (Jun 10, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> After the ack you need to wait. They will get in contact with you.
> 
> ANY has nothing to do with filling the forms I believe. Which forms are you talking about? From 80? That is AFTER nomination/invite.
> 
> ...


[You mean to say that if i select 'ANY' state in EOI submission, then i can't apply and fillin the liveinvictoria application??]


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

javedo said:


> [You mean to say that if i select 'ANY' state in EOI submission, then i can't apply and fillin the liveinvictoria application??]


No, EOI and liveinvictoria application are independent from each other. In fact you can just do the liveinvictoria application and provide the EOI number later.

If you select ANY state you can use the same EOI for every state application. Some people say that doing so might reduce your chances of being accepted in the SS applications.


----------



## javedo (Jun 10, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> No, EOI and liveinvictoria application are independent from each other. In fact you can just do the liveinvictoria application and provide the EOI number later.
> 
> If you select ANY state you can use the same EOI for every state application. Some people say that doing so might reduce your chances of being accepted in the SS applications.


Thanks for your response....
This is what i have got from liveinvictoria

"Victorian nomination is valid for four months from the date of the nomination notification email. Within this time period you will need to lodge an EOI through SkillSelect, selecting Victoria as your preference, and notify Victoria of this."

Does this mean that i don't need to fill in and submit EOI until i get nominated by Victorian state. I only need to lodge my application for victorian nomination?


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

javedo said:


> Thanks for your response....
> This is what i have got from liveinvictoria
> 
> "Victorian nomination is valid for four months from the date of the nomination notification email. Within this time period you will need to lodge an EOI through SkillSelect, selecting Victoria as your preference, and notify Victoria of this."
> ...


Yes


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

javedo said:


> Thanks for your response.... Buddy you must have waited for July 2014. Anyways Good Luck.......


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello Expats,

I have submitted EOI and applied for Victoria SS in first week of June'14

I received the initial acknowledgment exactly a week after, which mentions that the maximum time required would be 12 weeks.

However, I worried since July'14 is around corner.

Can expats who have already got the VIC SS for 263111 please share the timelines they required only for VIC ss.

Regards,


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I have submitted EOI and applied for Victoria SS in first week of June'14
> 
> ...


offtopic
I got a curious question here - May I know why you want to be Aussie? 

anda: :laugh:


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

jre05 said:


> offtopic
> I got a curious question here - May I know why you want to be Aussie?
> 
> anda: :laugh:


Bcoz Australia gives excellent career opportunities.

Apart from this Australia has beautiful beaches, which would help me have a wonderful lifestyle.

Work hard, party harder. A foster on a hammock in the evening on beach inspires to work even harder the next morning.

I can't get any of this in India, how ever hard I try.


Regards,


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Bcoz Australia gives excellent career opportunities.
> 
> Apart from this Australia has beautiful beaches, which would help me have a wonderful lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Well said, I wish you attain your dreams quick :yo: all the best


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear All,

Since I applied few weeks ago for the victoria SS . what you guys think about decisions of person like me who applied in recent time and did not wait for 1 July. I read in some other thread where one member was suggesting to one applicant to wait for 1july and then apply .so , I am thinking was my decision to apply in May was wrong. 

Rgds,
Bhupen008


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

bhupen008 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Since I applied few weeks ago for the victoria SS . what you guys think about decisions of person like me who applied in recent time and did not wait for 1 July. I read in some other thread where one member was suggesting to one applicant to wait for 1july and then apply .so , I am thinking was my decision to apply in May was wrong.
> 
> ...


Absolutely not. You did the right thing. They don't discriminate from the people who applied before and after July'14. So nothing to worry here. Cheers mate.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

bhupen008 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Since I applied few weeks ago for the victoria SS . what you guys think about decisions of person like me who applied in recent time and did not wait for 1 July. I read in some other thread where one member was suggesting to one applicant to wait for 1july and then apply .so , I am thinking was my decision to apply in May was wrong.
> 
> ...


Be patient... :israel:


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Vasu ,

I hope so  . Thanks man ! . Waiting to see what is there in my luck ! . 
By the way I used to live In SR Nagar , Hyderabad  . 

and WannaOz ...  thanks mate ... Trying hard !


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

bhupen008 said:


> Vasu ,
> 
> I hope so  . Thanks man ! . Waiting to see what is there in my luck ! .
> By the way I used to live In SR Nagar , Hyderabad  .
> ...


Hope we get invited in July. :fingerscrossed: .

I live in KPHB.


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Hope we get invited in July. :fingerscrossed: .
> 
> I live in KPHB.


 . I miss the food


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

*Any update?*

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone got any response re VIC SS?

Thanks,
SS


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi All,

I disappeared for about a week from this forum as i was taking some time for my self to come out of the depression. Yes .. you guessed it right. Negative assessment from victoria and the worst part i receive it on my birthday. 

My agent told me to wait till july and then check whats in store for me. Else i will get 5 points for my exp in nov, so i am wondering if i must go and apply for 189 during dec. Not sure, as for 261111, there is usually a delay and if that happens, for my age in june next year i will loose 5 points and then have to keep applying for diff states. I am totally in soup. I was expecting so much ... and end of the day i get only disappointment....

I wish the rest of them good luck. 

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I disappeared for about a week from this forum as i was taking some time for my self to come out of the depression. Yes .. you guessed it right. Negative assessment from victoria and the worst part i receive it on my birthday.
> 
> ...


Sorry on your rejection. July is just a week away, get ready to apply for other states. All the best.


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

I am really trying hard to be as optimistic as possible. But i know i will take time for it. Anyways lets see how it goes....


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

And by the way, i pray that we do not have this similarity....


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi,

If in july ACT opens up for business anlayst and if i apply for state, can i still go ahead and apply for 189 too in nov, if i do not get the response for state or if its rejection again from the state. 

Just want to give a shot in all possible ways.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> And by the way, i pray that we do not have this similarity....


Hope so. But, I'm have 60 (without SS) now .. Expecting an invite in the coming round. If not Vic , 189 knocks me soon...


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi,
> 
> If in july ACT opens up for business anlayst and if i apply for state, can i still go ahead and apply for 189 too in nov, if i do not get the response for state or if its rejection again from the state.
> 
> ...


Hi Vanitha , 

Hope .. you will be successful in coming months. 
I will not hope anymore as I am in the same situation as you. 

It is very disappointing really ...

Regards,
Bhupen008


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I disappeared for about a week from this forum as i was taking some time for my self to come out of the depression. Yes .. you guessed it right. Negative assessment from victoria and the worst part i receive it on my birthday.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear, thanks for the update though. Hope you will succeed with invitations from other states in July.


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I disappeared for about a week from this forum as i was taking some time for my self to come out of the depression. Yes .. you guessed it right. Negative assessment from victoria and the worst part i receive it on my birthday.
> 
> ...


Victoria has set some very high standards when it comes to nomination in my opinion and many deserving people get rejection for no reason given.

I would say wait for a week and apply for some other state and do not lose hope, you will get it from another state hopefully and if not then 189 in Nov would be a good choice as well.

Good luck!!!


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I disappeared for about a week from this forum as i was taking some time for my self to come out of the depression. Yes .. you guessed it right. Negative assessment from victoria and the worst part i receive it on my birthday.
> 
> ...


I am also nearly in the same situation don't loos ur hope wait till July I am sure things will change , I believe states like NT & ACT will be open from 1 st July....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I have few questions. I got a reject from Vic on Jan 21st 2014. I am planning to reapply to Vic again as I will complete 6 months wait this July. I am planning to submit the applcation for SS on 24th July. I had earlier applied thru an agent. Now I want to do it on my own as they are a having a pretty bad reputation. They had earlier created account for EOI and Vic application. Since I will be doing it myself I wanted to create a new EOI and a new login for victoria. So should I just withdraw a previously submitted EOI (55 points) by the consultancy and recreate a new EOI. Also should we use the earlier login for Vic or can we create a new one. if yes, is it required to mention my previous application number that was generated for Vic SS with this new application? Please answer my queries.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Anyone who got Victoria state sponsorship approval in last 30 days for ICT BA (Jobcode - 261111) /65 points/Subclass 190 ?


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear All, 

if I have worked as Analyst in java for 1 year and then 3 years in SAP . Then does matter during skill assessment? 

I am asking this because , I have total of 5 years 7 months of Experience in total as Analyst . IN that five years sometime I worked as IT analyst in Java and and now in SAP. 

However , in the assessment I could not claim any point as they deducted 4 years ! . 

Shall I go for the assessment again? 

Thanks in advance for your input on this.

Regards,
Bhupen008


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey guys. 

Can I apply for south australia as I am still withing to hear from victoria . 

Or I can only apply to one state at a time ? 

Let me know , please.

Thanks
Bhupen008


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Bhupen,
> 
> Could you please send me your number to my ID [email protected]
> 
> ...



you are Lucky ... you heard from Victoria at the right time ! 
SA is Open now . you will get it there ! 

Thanks,
Bhupen008


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

bhupen008 said:


> you are Lucky ... you heard from Victoria at the right time !
> SA is Open now . you will get it there !
> 
> Thanks,
> Bhupen008


I'm hoping not to hear from Vic till 14th July, because I'm expecting invite for 189 on that day..... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> I'm hoping not to hear from Vic till 14th July, because I'm expecting invite for 189 on that day..... :fingerscrossed:


you got ladoos in your both hands !  . So , enjoy it Buddy !


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

for those who are able to apply for both 190 and 189

I say go for 189

I applied for state sponsorship for victoria back in February and received my invite at the end of March. I lodged my application on 8th of april and still no sign of CO

190 is cursed, just go for 189 if you can because even though you get your invite from any state you will be waiting for a grant at least for 6 more months wheres 189s can get it in 1.5 or max 2 months.

According to immi website 190 is high priority but thats a big lie....


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

bhupen008 said:


> you got ladoos in your both hands !  . So , enjoy it Buddy !


Thanks dude !! .. Lets hope I swallow biggest ladoo (189) first....


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> for those who are able to apply for both 190 and 189
> 
> I say go for 189
> 
> ...


Yes. I can understand your frustration. But, from now 190 would be faster. Yaa.. 189 is always good. But, I have submitted both 190 & 189 in single EOI. It all depends. If I get invited by Vic then my 189 would be blocked ...  . If not... I may certainly get 189 on 14th July'14. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Yes. I can understand your frustration. But, from now 190 would be faster. Yaa.. 189 is always good. But, I have submitted both 190 & 189 in single EOI. It all depends. If I get invited by Vic then my 189 would be blocked ...  . If not... I may certainly get 189 on 14th July'14. :fingerscrossed:


I applied for Victoria SS on June 30th and recd. a e-mail today with following queries:

1. send Nomination declaration (already sent, but, sending it again today)
2. if I have relatives in NSW why am I interested in moving to Vic. 

Has anyone recd similar e-mails this fast?

I live in US presently.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

GBTUSA said:


> I applied for Victoria SS on June 30th and recd. a e-mail today with following queries:
> 
> 1. send Nomination declaration (already sent, but, sending it again today)
> 2. if I have relatives in NSW why am I interested in moving to Vic.
> ...


Yes. They would require the reason why you are interested in Vic, even though you have relatives in other states. Make a strong statement on that.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Yes. They would require the reason why you are interested in Vic, even though you have relatives in other states. Make a strong statement on that.


Be diplomatic in your answer , don't just say NSW did't offered state sponsorship or their SS is closed


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Be diplomatic in your answer , don't just say NSW did't offered state sponsorship or their SS is closed


I'll remember that. thank you!


----------



## cebuano (May 12, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my VIC SS last Apr 4th but I got all requirements submitted with acknowledgment from VIC on Apr 8th, 2014. Yesterday was my 12th week on waiting. My occupation is ICT BA 261111 at 65 pts including SS. Do you think I should send VIC an email for status update or do I need to wait a bit longer?

Anyone here who got an invite recently?

Thank you!


----------



## cebuano (May 12, 2014)

One hypothetical question, let's say you got two positive ACS Skills Assessment for two different occupation codes. Then if Victoria has rejected your first application, can you apply right away using the other occupation code? Thanks


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

cebuano said:


> One hypothetical question, let's say you got two positive ACS Skills Assessment for two different occupation codes. Then if Victoria has rejected your first application, can you apply right away using the other occupation code? Thanks


Got a reject from Victoria today

When I did the EOI I had said ANY for state chosen. if I want to apply for South Australia can I change it to SA in my EOI and change it to any other state if I get rejected from SA?


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey GBTUSA,

How many points you had when you applied for victoria ? You are in which occupation ? 
I am waiting for my answer from victoria . It is only been one month of waiting for me. 

I think , you can use the same EOI and change the state. 

Thanks
Bhupen008


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

bhupen008 said:


> Hey GBTUSA,
> 
> How many points you had when you applied for victoria ? You are in which occupation ?
> I am waiting for my answer from victoria . It is only been one month of waiting for me.
> ...


I have 55 points. I need 5 from the state.

BTW, i applied to victoria on June 30th and got a reject today...just 2 days.


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Which occupation list you are in ? 
You can try SA. , apply fast as it is getting filled up pretty quick.


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

bhupen008 said:


> Which occupation list you are in ?
> You can try SA. , apply fast as it is getting filled up pretty quick.



135112 - project manager

SA website is not working. should I choose SA on EOI?


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes ans I just checkedk your occupation has high availability in SA. you are lucky


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

bhupen008 said:


> Yes ans I just checkedk your occupation has high availability in SA. you are lucky


in the EOI if i change it to SA from ANY and if i get rejected can I change it to any other state...say NSW later?


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

GBTUSA said:


> in the EOI if i change it to SA from ANY and if i get rejected can I change it to any other state...say NSW later?


Yes , you can .


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

cebuano said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my VIC SS last Apr 4th but I got all requirements submitted with acknowledgment from VIC on Apr 8th, 2014. Yesterday was my 12th week on waiting. My occupation is ICT BA 261111 at 65 pts including SS. Do you think I should send VIC an email for status update or do I need to wait a bit longer?
> 
> ...


I hope that is not the case with everyone 
No harm in checking with vic contact email

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


----------



## cebuano (May 12, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> I hope that is not the case with everyone
> No harm in checking with vic contact email
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


Hi, I sent an email yesterday inquiring about the status. Still waiting for a reply. Thanks


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Please do update if you get a reply.
I guess it may be sue to the overload of applications that Victoria is slow to give the results.
Hope we all get to know fast


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

No updates?

Vasu G you should be next, right?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> No updates?
> 
> Vasu G you should be next, right?


Yup. Will complete 12 weeks by 9th of this month. I am hoping not to hear from Vic until 14th July, because I'm expecting 189...


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Yup. Will complete 12 weeks by 9th of this month. I am hoping not to hear from Vic until 14th July, because I'm expecting 189...


You are very likely to get 189 soon :rockon:


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> You are very likely to get 189 soon :rockon:


Yaa. Hope so buddy... All the best !!


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi friends,

I am very keen on Victoria State Sponsorship. I am through with my VETASSESS assessment for HR Advisor and have scored minimum 7 band in all sections in IELTS. 

Recently, Victoria has announced that they will continue with their occupation list of 2013-14 where HR Advisor occupation has been declared as closed 

Do you have any idea about what are the chances of HR advisor occupation being opened in Victoria? 

:help::help:


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hope Victoria gives more clarity and speed up their process.


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Yaa. Hope so buddy... All the best !!


Hi,
Did you file your EOI on 19th June? 
Got a bit confused over your signature...


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi,
> Did you file your EOI on 19th June?
> Got a bit confused over your signature...


No. I filed it on 16th April and selected both 190 and 189. I have 55-189 and 60-190 at that time. On 19th June I got additional 5 points and so Skillselect will automatically changes the date to 19th and it will be my visa date of effect.


----------



## cebuano (May 12, 2014)

Hi guys, got my VIC SS approved and successful this morning. I'm on ICT BA (261111) at 65 points. Good luck everyone!


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

cebuano said:


> Hi guys, got my VIC SS approved and successful this morning. I'm on ICT BA (261111) at 65 points. Good luck everyone!


Great news 
When did you apply for the sponsorship?


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

cebuano said:


> Hi guys, got my VIC SS approved and successful this morning. I'm on ICT BA (261111) at 65 points. Good luck everyone!


Hey Cebuano when did you applied am planing too for VIC SS..


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Congrats Cebuano.
How long did it take ?


----------



## abhi02201 (May 21, 2013)

Hi. I got my invite this morning. Good Luck to all !!

Visa 190 (60pts)| 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) | IELTS: L9.0 R7.5 W7.5 S7.0 | ACS(+ve) : 24/01/2014 | EOI: 03/04/14,Victoria SS: 04/04/14, Ack: 06/04/14 Invite: 07/07/14


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Congrats Abhi.
Vic is clearly taking 3 months right..


----------



## cebuano (May 12, 2014)

I submitted my VIC SS on April 4th 2014. It took them about 12.5 weeks. Thanks guys


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> Congrats Abhi.
> Vic is clearly taking 3 months right..


Yes. Infact 13+ weeks. Abhi and cebuano applied on 4th april and got invited on same day. So may be I would get in another 12 days. Mean while I may have my 189 ....


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

yeah vasu..but 13 weeks is a long time..appreciate your patience


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> yeah vasu..but 13 weeks is a long time..appreciate your patience


Thank you. Unlike me, you might not have to wait for an invitation so long, you might get 189 in 1-2 rounds. All the best.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks vasu..hoping so..
Anyways glad that Victoria has started giving invitations..


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Ufff.. glad didn't receive any ack from Vic this week. Waiting eagerly for 189 invite on Monday the 14th of July.......  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I am filling up EOI and need quick help on below queries. Can someone please reply to below queries ?

I have done Bachelor of commerce (3 years ) and Master of computer applications (3 years) from India. I have already got positive assessment stating my Degree as AQF Master with major in computing.

1) I believe I would be able to get 15 points, correct ?

2) While selecting on 6th page of EOI , What heading should I select Master Degree in Science, Business and Technology or Master Degree(Other). Will this make any difference ?

3) For Bachelor of Commerce, I have selected Bachelor (Others)

4) Do I need to enter HSC (12th) and SSC (10th) details

5) In work experience section, do I need to split my experience as the cutoff date for related work experience is After July 2007 (2 years deduction), for eg 2005 - july 2007 as No and After July 2007 as Yes


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

jhp said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am filling up EOI and need quick help on below queries. Can someone please reply to below queries ?
> 
> ...


Answering you questions

1, If AQF Masters level is accepted then yes 15 points
2, Masters Degree in .... (most appropriate to you occupation applied)
3, Again (most appropriate to you occupation applied)
4, No you don't need to
5, After the Cutoff date.. i.e., July 2007

Hope this would help

Good Luck!!!


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

enzee said:


> Answering you questions
> 
> 1, If AQF Masters level is accepted then yes 15 points
> 2, Masters Degree in .... (most appropriate to you occupation applied)
> ...


Thanks buddy,

I will enter Master degree in Science, Business or Technology, since I have done Master of Computer Applications.

For Bachelor of commerce, I would enter as Bachelor (Others ) since I believe there is no related item in Bachelor list.

I already have my degree assessed AQF Master major in computing, thus would it be a problem if selection title goes wrong, though it is not making difference to points.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

any updates on victoria.hope they also give out some invitations on 14th like nsw.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> any updates on victoria.hope they also give out some invitations on 14th like nsw.


Wait for today's round dude !! May be we are meant for 189.


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello house! It seems everyone applying to VIC is for one ICT occupation or the other. Please is there anyone who has applied for a non-ict occupation? Does it take the same 12 wees, or is it faster?


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello house! It seems everyone applying to VIC is for one ICT occupation or the other. Please is there anyone who has applied for a non-ict occupation? Does it take the same 12 wees, or is it faster?



IT or Non-IT processing time is same.


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

jhp said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> I will enter Master degree in Science, Business or Technology, since I have done Master of Computer Applications.
> 
> ...


I don't see any problems in that and why would selection title go wrong in the first place...


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

enzee said:


> I don't see any problems in that and why would selection title go wrong in the first place...


Thanks enzee, 

I have entered the same in EOI, as Masters in computer application is part of technology.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

any developments in vic?


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> any developments in vic?


Not for me.

I think Vasu G might have got an answer.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> Not for me.
> 
> I think Vasu G might have got an answer.


Nope. 13 weeks passed. I haven't got either. In fact I unchecked 190 in my EOI, which I gave in their application. Don't know if they (Vic) are going to ask for a new one, logically they should ask for it. If they do , I will create another EOI for 190 and will share it with them.


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

*Victoria is taking too much time*

Hi Guys,

Victoria is taking a lot of time..
My response is also due...
i applied on 21st April .., so guess I will receive the same along with or after Vasu 

Lets all expect that the new quotas for 2014 - 2015 -- are to ur advantage & we all receive invitations soon !! :amen:
Hoping for the best !!


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

That's slow..but hopefully the new year will make them open towards giving more invitations.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Dear friends,
A much needed query. Pls pls pls reply.

I have 55 points with IELTS 6 or more in each module. I need State Sponsorship's 5 points to reach to 60 points. My occupation code is 233512 - Mechanical Engineering. I am seriously thinking to lodge Victoria SS. As per my intuition if Victoria assesses my job profile, they will grant me SS. But will they grant on the basis of IELTS less than 7 in each module? Are they strict to their laid down rules?

Pls pls reply.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Never. They will blindly reject ur application if you dnt have minimum 7 in each IELTS module...first u try to clear IELTS with 7 for each module..



tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> A much needed query. Pls pls pls reply.
> 
> I have 55 points with IELTS 6 or more in each module. I need State Sponsorship's 5 points to reach to 60 points. My occupation code is 233512 - Mechanical Engineering. I am seriously thinking to lodge Victoria SS. As per my intuition if Victoria assesses my job profile, they will grant me SS. But will they grant on the basis of IELTS less than 7 in each module? Are they strict to their laid down rules?
> ...


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

nikhilpi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Victoria is taking a lot of time..
> My response is also due...
> ...


Did you apply for NSW while waiting for VIC?

I am not sure this is a good thing to do. They might see it as lack of commitment, specially VIC.


----------



## Prisbarboza (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi everyone .. I've been a silent observer on this forum for sometime now .. however have been taking in all the helpful posts that I have seen here.

I have finally received my SS from VIC.....


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Prisbarboza said:


> Hi everyone .. I've been a silent observer on this forum for sometime now .. however have been taking in all the helpful posts that I have seen here.
> 
> I have finally received my SS from VIC.....


Please provide your occupation and timelines for other's reference..


----------



## Prisbarboza (Aug 11, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Please provide your occupation and timelines for other's reference..


I'm not able to update my signature yet .. but here you go

Job code : 135112, ACS +ve : 6th march 2014 , EOI ( 190, 75 points excluding SS points) , VIC SS EOI Lodged 27th March Final ACK : 3rd April 2014 , IELTS : L 8.5 , R 8.5 , W 8, S 9, EOI positive 11th July 2014


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

Prisbarboza said:


> I'm not able to update my signature yet .. but here you go
> 
> Job code : 135112, ACS +ve : 6th march 2014 , EOI ( 190, 75 points excluding SS points) , VIC SS EOI Lodged 27th March Final ACK : 3rd April 2014 , IELTS : L 8.5 , R 8.5 , W 8, S 9, EOI positive 11th July 2014


Congrats mate


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats..and it took 3 and a half months..


----------



## Prisbarboza (Aug 11, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> congrats..and it took 3 and a half months..


Yes 3 and a half months .. I finally sent them an email to check on the status and Lo and Behold early next morning my invitation was in my inbox.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Would it help to send them an email as soon as 12 weeks get over? 

My 12 weeks are getting over on 2nd Aug 2014


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Vasu G said:


> Wait for today's round dude !! May be we are meant for 189.


Hi Vasu,

My agent had created an eoi and applied for Victoria, but i got negative response. And these people are not reliable enough to depend for NSW State and i want to do it on my own in October 2014. So i have created a new EOI in which i have selected NSW as state for 190.

I am getting error •There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 8c1627a0-e3ed-443e-9a68-f38854f9b62b ) when i try to log in for the old EOI whihc my agent created , to withdraw the same.

Is it ok if i use the new EOI going forward, though i wish to suspend the old one, i am still not able to do it ,. Have asked my agent if they changed the password but no response yet. 

What do you suggest. Is it ok to have two EOI. Because i found some information in the old EOI to be wrong. SO i created a new one and this time choose a different state i.e NSW.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> My agent had created an eoi and applied for Victoria, but i got negative response. And these people are not reliable enough to depend for NSW State and i want to do it on my own in October 2014. So i have created a new EOI in which i have selected NSW as state for 190.
> 
> ...


I asked the same question a while back and someone has replied its not a good idea to have two eoi for seperate states


----------



## mujeeb246 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me that Victoria needs 3 years experience.
Does this mean they need three years excluding the 2 years which were not relevant as per ACS or is it just your total experience irrespective of ACS' s 2 years deduction. 

Thank you


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

Prisbarboza said:


> Yes 3 and a half months .. I finally sent them an email to check on the status and Lo and Behold early next morning my invitation was in my inbox.


Buddy,

Congrats and it will be helpful to prospective applicants if you can share some tips on IELTS preparation as i notice that you had scored band 8


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me that Victoria needs 3 years experience.
> Does this mean they need three years excluding the 2 years which were not relevant as per ACS or is it just your total experience irrespective of ACS' s 2 years deduction.
> 
> Thank you


They will consider your overall experience not the one which ACS assessed. Cheers.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> My agent had created an eoi and applied for Victoria, but i got negative response. And these people are not reliable enough to depend for NSW State and i want to do it on my own in October 2014. So i have created a new EOI in which i have selected NSW as state for 190.
> 
> ...


It is not good to have 2 EOI's for a single visa subclass. I would say better sort your issue with the skill select support team by sending an email with your old EOI number. They would definitely help you out promptly. 

For now keep the new EOI and share it with NSW application(if your occupation is open). I actually sent you a PM in this forum, which has my contact details. Check it.


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Vasu G said:


> It is not good to have 2 EOI's for a single visa subclass. I would say better sort your issue with the skill select support team by sending an email with your old EOI number. They would definitely help you out promptly.
> 
> For now keep the new EOI and share it with NSW application(if your occupation is open). I actually sent you a PM in this forum, which has my contact details. Check it.


Hi,

Thanks for the information. Do you have the skill select team'S ID for which i need to drop a mail.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

No updates?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

dont think there is any updates..even ACS during the peak period of the year gave faster results


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like they are at least two weeks behind schedule.

My ACS assessment was not faster than this.


----------



## Prisbarboza (Aug 11, 2013)

chsekharbabu said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Congrats and it will be helpful to prospective applicants if you can share some tips on IELTS preparation as i notice that you had scored band 8


hi chsekharbabu sorry cant be of much help there .. i really didn't prepare for the IELTS at all .. English is my 1st language so I guess that may have helped .. wish I could be of more help.


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

*Any UPdates ?*

Hey Guys,

any updates from Victoria ??

Vasu , how about u ..?


Its been more than 3 months for myself now... am not sure when they plan to close this.. 
So guys please do post if anyone receives any updates from Victoria..

Thanks

NIkhil


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

nikhilpi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> any updates from Victoria ??
> 
> ...


I just got following reply for the email, which I have sent 2 days back.

*My Mail :*

_Dear Sir/Madam,


I am XXXXXXXXX. I have submitted my Victoria state sponsorship application on 16th of April 2014. 

I have removed (unchecked) Victoria (190) in my EOI, which I have provided in your state sponsorship application. Because I have reached my 60 points without state sponsorship points recently. Moreover, in the meantime if I get invite for 190, my 189 will be blocked. So, I have no other option to uncheck 190 subclass. 

Can I submit new EOI with 190 (Victoria) alone and share the same with you? Please let me know.
_

*Reply :*

_Thank you for your email. 

We are not able to locate the Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted with the EOI ID XXXXXXXXX provided. If the applicant has been invited to apply for the Skilled Independent (189) visa on the same EOI ID, we will not able to view the EOI. 

Should you wish to continue with the nomination by Victoria for the Skilled Nominated (190) visa you will need to confirm in SkillSelect that the EOI is valid: SkillSelect Support, and provide us with an update. Alternatively you may provide a new EOI reference.

If you do not respond within two weeks the nomination will be withdrawn and the file closed._

I would suggest you to drop a mail to them asking for your status. You will get it soon buddy. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

Just received an email from Victoria.
Got rejected !! 
Looking forward to NSW .. lets see how it goes there !!


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

nikhilpi said:


> Just received an email from Victoria.
> Got rejected !!
> Looking forward to NSW .. lets see how it goes there !!


Sorry to hear that buddy !!!

Try to get 5 more points.. You can go for 189. You might have to wait till 1st Oct for NSW. 

You can also check ACT in Aug. 

All the best. !!!


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

nikhilpi said:


> Just received an email from Victoria.
> Got rejected !!
> Looking forward to NSW .. lets see how it goes there !!


Any reason why are they rejecting ? were you not sure about your points before you apply ?

Anyways good look with NSW


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Sorry to hear that buddy !!!
> 
> Try to get 5 more points.. You can go for 189. You might have to wait till 1st Oct for NSW.
> 
> ...


Thanks Vasu..
Victoria game has been goin for some time now, I wish u all the best N hope you def do get invited for 190 visa.

As for me, I will be eligible for 189 in Dec starting. So need to wait for that.
However, I did manage to apply on 14th July for NSW, so hoping for some confirmation by October End.
Hopefully this should be granted ... Will update on my progress

All the best guys !
Thanks,
Nikhil


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

nikhilpi said:


> Thanks Vasu..
> Victoria game has been goin for some time now, I wish u all the best N hope you def do get invited for 190 visa.
> 
> As for me, I will be eligible for 189 in Dec starting. So need to wait for that.
> ...


Ohh that's great !! 

You will definitely get NSW then.  

Cheers buddy.


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

adiii said:


> Any reason why are they rejecting ? were you not sure about your points before you apply ?
> 
> Anyways good look with NSW


Thanks for your wishes

Not sure as to why they are rejecting...
May be bec they want ppl with 5 - 10 yrs work exp...
That can be one reason.
They have a same rejection format -- as its a copy paste to all applicants who get rejected ..
I'd say its like a 80 -20 probability with Victoria... 

I wish you the best


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I applied for VIC sponsorship under 261314 - Software tester on 19th-July-14. With the trend I see for VIC, I am not keeping my hopes high.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Guess Victoria is infamous for rejections . I was rejected outright by victoria within 2 weeks. luckily for me didn't have to wait for 3 months for rejection. and reason given was I couldn't prove or show my commitment towards Victoria .


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guess Victoria is infamous for rejections . I was rejected outright by victoria within 2 weeks. luckily for me didn't have to wait for 3 months for rejection. and reason given was I couldn't prove or show my commitment towards Victoria .


What commitment did the actually asked ? I believe every candidate has a compulsion of living 2 years inside Victoria. Is there anything else they asked ?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hey nikhilpi..how many years of experience did you have?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

jhp said:


> What commitment did the actually asked ? I believe every candidate has a compulsion of living 2 years inside Victoria. Is there anything else they asked ?


Having been travelled to Australia before (4 months in sydney - Visitor) I was shot with a few question like :

Why would you live in Victoria if your family and friends are in NSW ?
Why didn't I visit Victoria during my stay in Australia ? 
Do I have any family in victoria ?
How will I support myself In Victoria? bla bla

replied them with most diplomatic answers I can come up with. After a week rejection email. lol


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Having been travelled to Australia before (4 months in sydney - Visitor) I was shot with a few question like :
> 
> Why would you live in Victoria if your family and friends are in NSW ?
> Why didn't I visit Victoria during my stay in Australia ?
> ...


they were looking for a commitment statement from you. I guess and instead of that you gave them some responses.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Reason for Rejections generally is -

1. If you are not working in a top MNC company.
2. not good Education
3. less Work exp


----------



## bins2013 (Mar 21, 2014)

I received my invitation today. Exactly after 3 months....


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Congrats bins2013
I am expecting invite on 2nd August too


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats bins..could u please share details abt ur profile..no of years of work ex, etc?


----------



## bins2013 (Mar 21, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> congrats bins..could u please share details abt ur profile..no of years of work ex, etc?


Thank you...May god bless you all...

I have around 10 years of experience as Software Engineer. I still continue in technial stream.


----------



## bins2013 (Mar 21, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> Congrats bins2013
> I am expecting invite on 2nd August too


Thank you... Wish you good luck....


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

Expats need some help...

I have applied for EOI for all states under 190 with 60 points, Now I am looking to send my nomination to individual states...Starting with VIC.

Occuptn - 261111 but my IELTS score is LRWS - 8.5/7/6.5/7, as per current eligibility criteria I will not be able to apply for the desired occupation since I lag minimum 7 band in all. But I did manage to claim 60 points bcz of experience and education. Now the dilemma is how do I progress ?

As ACT is might open new nominations on August, Does VIC has any date defined ?

Need experts suggestion...


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> hey nikhilpi..how many years of experience did you have?


Hey,

I have 4.5 yrs work exp working for US & Europe based MNCs
Hope this helps

Nikhil


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

ok..i have a similar profile...4.5 years experience..expecting the same result..luckily, u came it know it at the earliest..for me, they need 3months to inform the same


----------



## JatinMehta (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi guys,
I am new to this forum and I have applied for VIC SS on 26th June 2014 for 261314(Software Tester). I would like to know if they ask for some additional info such as commitment for Vic state and why you have chosen VIC state?
I have not yet got such questions but would like to know if they asking such questions and what should be my answer to such questions.
Please reply asap.


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> ok..i have a similar profile...4.5 years experience..expecting the same result..luckily, u came it know it at the earliest..for me, they need 3months to inform the same


Wish u all the best.. 
Considering this is a new year - as in 2014-2015 , u never know..!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

yeah hoping nikhilpi.
189 also looks a long wait. will catch whichever train decides to give me the ticket.(189 or vic)


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

JatinMehta said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to this forum and I have applied for VIC SS on 26th June 2014 for 261314(Software Tester). I would like to know if they ask for some additional info such as commitment for Vic state and why you have chosen VIC state?
> I have not yet got such questions but would like to know if they asking such questions and what should be my answer to such questions.
> Please reply asap.


its a commitment statement, where is you would need to write an essay as to why would you like to live in victoria, they need to show that you have read and did your study on victoria, job market from family perspective and how would you settle well there instead of any other state..

search commitement statement victoria


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Shared new EOI with Victoria.

No surprises !!! Got invitation for 190.


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

RMG said:


> Expats need some help...
> 
> I have applied for EOI for all states under 190 with 60 points, Now I am looking to send my nomination to individual states...Starting with VIC.
> 
> ...


Could someone provide some info on the above query


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

RMG said:


> Could someone provide some info on the above query


Do not check all the states in a single EOI. Coming to your eligibility & availability :

Victoria :

As you don't have 7 in each band, you are not eligible for Victoria.

South Australia :

You have to see the "Special conditions".

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data

ACT :

As your occupation is in "Limited" stage , you should have IELTS 7 in each band again. 

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...s/190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-14.pdf

NSW :

I think NSW stopped accepting applications for the July - Sep period. It will reopen its quota again on 1st of October. 

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Hope above info helps. Cheers.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

great news vasu..congrats on 190


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> great news vasu..congrats on 190


Thanks buddy !!! 

My wait isn't over !!!


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Do not check all the states in a single EOI. Coming to your eligibility & availability :
> 
> Victoria :
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Info Vasu, Its helpful.


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Shared new EOI with Victoria.
> 
> No surprises !!! Got invitation for 190.


Your signatures say Invitation to VIC is 28th June.. isn't it 28th July ???

BTW.. Congrats for the invitation


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Anyone else expecting to receive an answer these days?

Folks from 22nd and 23rd of April have already received.
I am from 2nd May and have not.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> Anyone else expecting to receive an answer these days?
> 
> Folks from 22nd and 23rd of April have already received.
> I am from 2nd May and have not.


You can drop a mail asking for the outcome. 

Mention your application number as subject and send them an email. I'm sure you will get reply in a day or 2. 

All the best. !!!


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> You can drop a mail asking for the outcome.
> 
> Mention your application number as subject and send them an email. I'm sure you will get reply in a day or 2.
> 
> All the best. !!!


Thanks Vasu.

Did you do that?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> Thanks Vasu.
> 
> Did you do that?


I did drop a mail, but not to ask for the status.

You will get the outcome, because you have completed 12 weeks of their standard time.


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> I did drop a mail, but not to ask for the status.
> 
> You will get the outcome, because you have completed 12 weeks of their standard time.


Cool.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

I am expecting an outcome on 2nd August because thats when my 12 weeks are ending 

However the trend of invitations as per this forum is 13.5 weeks

Jobcode – 261111 ; Subclass 190 ; IELTS – 7+ (all) ; ACS +ve ; Total Points with Vic SS - 65 points 

EOI – 8-May-2014 ; Victoria SS Applied - 10-May-2014 ; Initial Ack – 14-May-2014 ; Final Ack - Pending


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> I am expecting an outcome on 2nd August because thats when my 12 weeks are ending
> 
> However the trend of invitations as per this forum is 13.5 weeks
> 
> ...


I applied on 7th May, that means we are in the same situation. Good Luck mate. Hope we get the invitation in coming days.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

enzee said:


> I applied on 7th May, that means we are in the same situation. Good Luck mate. Hope we get the invitation in coming days.


To save time I have started preparing docs for USA PCC & India PCC
I've heard that the former takes about 10 weeks to arrive.

Jobcode – 261111 ; Subclass 190 ; IELTS – 7+ (all) ; ACS +ve ; Total Points with Vic SS - 65 points 

EOI – 8-May-2014 ; Victoria SS Applied - 10-May-2014 ; Initial Ack – 14-May-2014 ; Final Ack - Pending


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

Does anyone know anyone who has applied for VIC ss for 234111 - Agricultural Consultant?


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> To save time I have started preparing docs for USA PCC & India PCC
> I've heard that the former takes about 10 weeks to arrive.
> 
> Jobcode – 261111 ; Subclass 190 ; IELTS – 7+ (all) ; ACS +ve ; Total Points with Vic SS - 65 points
> ...


Cool. Thats what I did, I am expecting PCC from Pakistan by the mid of August. I think PCC is valid for more than 6 months.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Has anyone received Victoria State Sponsorship approval?


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Guys

Could anyone please share the resume format to apply for victoria ss.

Thanks in advance
Ankur


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

bump


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Google for Australian sample resume. 

Clearly mention your roles and responsibilities and keep it short. My resume was just 2 pages.


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

Any updates guys?? did anyone receive Invite in last 1 week?


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

enzee said:


> Any updates guys?? did anyone receive Invite in last 1 week?


Nope.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

its seems all the states stuck in the application around 5-8th July since last few months


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

noobrex said:


> its seems all the states stuck in the application around 5-8th July since last few months


Not really. Just got my rejection email.

261312 with 3.5 years of experience. 55 points.
C/C++, Network Programming, Linux Kernel Development
IELTS 9-8-8-7.5
2 May to 6 Aug (almost 14 weeks)

Now I have to increase my writing to 8.0 or try NSW.

Better luck to you guys


----------



## GayaD (May 4, 2014)

Just got an acceptance from Victoria for 26111 ICT business analyst. Got my response in 11 weeks !!!


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

GayaD said:


> Just got an acceptance from Victoria for 26111 ICT business analyst. Got my response in 11 weeks !!!


Congrats !!!

how many years of experience u have...


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

GayaD said:


> Just got an acceptance from Victoria for 26111 ICT business analyst. Got my response in 11 weeks !!!


Congratulations! So good to hear that


----------



## GayaD (May 4, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Congrats !!!
> 
> how many years of experience u have...


Anish.. Have about 7 years of experience out of which 3 years is dev/analyst experience in Java/j2ee...


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

GayaD said:


> Anish.. Have about 7 years of experience out of which 3 years is dev/analyst experience in Java/j2ee...


how many total points do you have ? Including 5 SS points?


----------



## GayaD (May 4, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> how many total points do you have ? Including 5 SS points?


Total points 65 including State sponsorship!!


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

GayaD said:


> Total points 65 including State sponsorship!!


How many weeks they took to invite you?


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

I got rejection from Vic yesterday...8days after my initial acknowledgement.


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

With how many points did you apply. I applied with 55+5 and got rejected from victoria for the same occupation. 

I must get 60 points by December this year. Hopefully with 60+5 points i will get in invite if i submit to victoria.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

vanitha.chandra said:


> With how many points did you apply. I applied with 55+5 and got rejected from victoria for the same occupation.
> 
> I must get 60 points by December this year. Hopefully with 60+5 points i will get in invite if i submit to victoria.
> 
> ...


OMG, are they going to reject people with 60 points? !


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I Applied for Vic SS on 6 June and the last ack was on 11-June.

When I log into my Vic SS website....i do not see any status update. Is there any way to check the status of your application.

Please help.

Thanks
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
261314. IELTS L-8.5 R-8.5 W-7 S-8. Waiting for Vic SS


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

vanitha.chandra said:


> With how many points did you apply. I applied with 55+5 and got rejected from victoria for the same occupation.
> 
> I must get 60 points by December this year. Hopefully with 60+5 points i will get in invite if i submit to victoria.
> 
> ...


This is not due to your points since for 190 states decide on individual circumstances. May be this is your experience or job relevancy in Victoria that has lead to this decision.

How many years of Experience did you show?


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

Pookiefoof said:


> OMG, are they going to reject people with 60 points? !


No they won't reject on the basis of 60 points. The acceptance or rejection comes on the basis of individual circumstances including your education, work experience, job opportunities in Victoria in regards to your selected occupation.

Good Luck and stay hopeful


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

csvraju said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I Applied for Vic SS on 6 June and the last ack was on 11-June.
> 
> ...


It is just 8 plus weeks for you, normal time taken by Victoria as stated on their website is 12 weeks, for many on this forum has been more than 13 weeks and waiting.

Just relax and wait you will get your VIC SS soon.

Good luck


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

enzee said:


> It is just 8 plus weeks for you, normal time taken by Victoria as stated on their website is 12 weeks, for many on this forum has been more than 13 weeks and waiting.
> 
> Just relax and wait you will get your VIC SS soon.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I Applied for Vic SS on 6 June and the last ack was on 11-June.
> 
> ...


We cannot check the status of Vic application on their website. Wait for the standard 12 weeks to complete....


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> We cannot check the status of Vic application on their website. Wait for the standard 12 weeks to complete....



Thanks for the info...


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

so the standard time has moved to 13-14 weeks it seems..


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone with ANZSCO 263111 received an invitation yet?


----------



## GayaD (May 4, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> We cannot check the status of Vic application on their website. Wait for the standard 12 weeks to complete....


Hi Vasu,

I have an EOI for 189 with 60 points as well and D.O.E 26/5/14.
I believe you are waiting to see if you get a 189 in the 2 months time frame that you have for lodging your visa under 190!

I heard that in some cases, even if you go through a 190 and if you are able to appeal to Victoria saying you have better options elsewhere they would waive your 2 year commitment period and let you relocate? Any idea about that?


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> so the standard time has moved to 13-14 weeks it seems..


Thats what I think has happened


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

GayaD said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> I have an EOI for 189 with 60 points as well and D.O.E 26/5/14.
> I believe you are waiting to see if you get a 189 in the 2 months time frame that you have for lodging your visa under 190!
> ...


Yes . I want to wait for 189. 

I think we can request for the release, but I am thinking why shouldn't I wait if I had a chance. 

By the way, have you lodged your 189 ? I hope you received invite on 14th July.


----------



## GayaD (May 4, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Yes . I want to wait for 189.
> 
> I think we can request for the release, but I am thinking why shouldn't I wait if I had a chance.
> 
> By the way, have you lodged your 189 ? I hope you received invite on 14th July.


I still havent received an invite for 189 Vasu.
I see they are just beginning to clear EOI with 60 points with a DOE in Feb 2014.

Hopefully should get an invite in the draw happening this weekend, else will proceed with 190!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

GayaD said:


> I still havent received an invite for 189 Vasu.
> I see they are just beginning to clear EOI with 60 points with a DOE in Feb 2014.
> 
> Hopefully should get an invite in the draw happening this weekend, else will proceed with 190!:fingerscrossed:


That is weird. 14th Julh report says, people with 60 points were invited till 19-06-2014. Can you confirm your occupation & DOE ???


----------



## GayaD (May 4, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> That is weird. 14th Julh report says, people with 60 points were invited till 19-06-2014. Can you confirm your occupation & DOE ???


261111- ICT business analyst ... They were clearing out EOI with 65 points for my occupation until the last draw where they started off with 60!!

Waiting .....


----------



## GayaD (May 4, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> That is weird. 14th Julh report says, people with 60 points were invited till 19-06-2014. Can you confirm your occupation & DOE ???


Vasu... My EOI DOE is 26 may 2014...


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

GayaD said:


> Vasu... My EOI DOE is 26 may 2014...


Ok. For a moment I was little bit tensed that you belonged to 2613* . For 2611* with 60 points it might take very long time. All the best !!


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

entering 13th week..


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

entering 14th week


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I applied for EOI on 9th July 2014 for 261313 with 60 points under Subclass 190 (Vic SS). When could I possibly get an invite (If Vic agrees for sponsorship or is it First come First serve).

And how much time does Vic usually take to decide? Another question is with my points do I have a good chance (I've 8+ years of IT experience but assessed as 2 years by ACS since I am a Mechanical Engineering graduate )

Thanks
Abdul


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have applied Victoria SS 190 category for Software Enginner code on 12 June 2014.. I am still waiting for the invite. What is the usual timeline ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

paisrikanth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied Victoria SS 190 category for Software Enginner code on 12 June 2014.. I am still waiting for the invite. What is the usual timeline ?


12 weeks is what they generally take if not later.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for EOI on 9th July 2014 for 261313 with 60 points under Subclass 190 (Vic SS). When could I possibly get an invite (If Vic agrees for sponsorship or is it First come First serve).
> 
> ...


They look at a lot of things some of which are listed below -

1. Education, Certifications
2. If you worked in big MNCs
3. Type and kind Experience
4. High IELTS score
5. CV format

The above are some of the things that I presume they look at and I have seen some getting sponsership based on the above. But Victoria is very very unpredictable.

Hope it helps


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

noobrex said:


> They look at a lot of things some of which are listed below -
> 
> 1. Education, Certifications
> 2. If you worked in big MNCs
> ...


Thanks noobrex,

I read somewhere that Victoria considers the overall experience and not the ACS experience. Is it true?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Thanks noobrex,
> 
> I read somewhere that Victoria considers the overall experience and not the ACS experience. Is it true?


Yes, but that just for state sponsership not for DIAC, DIAC would only consider the actual accessed work exp


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

It's been 8 weeks since I submitted VIC SS application. I haven't received any update yet


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

paisrikanth said:


> It's been 8 weeks since I submitted VIC SS application. I haven't received any update yet


need to wait for 4-5 more weeks


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Yes, but that just for state sponsership not for DIAC, DIAC would only consider the actual accessed work exp


OK So Victoria may accept the SS but EOI may get rejected?? Since for Victoria SS for my Skill the minimum exp is 3 years. ACS deducted 6 years for me so as per their assessment my exp is 2 years as of now


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

If VIC agrees to sponsor then EOI sends invite automatically..


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> OK So Victoria may accept the SS but EOI may get rejected?? Since for Victoria SS for my Skill the minimum exp is 3 years. ACS deducted 6 years for me so as per their assessment my exp is 2 years as of now


They would consider you eligible to sponsership. However, in the EOI you should only claim the expereince as per your ACS letter.


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

*Doubt for VIC SS*

Hi Guys

I am about to apply for Victoria SS. I see a field called "Please provide your DIBP points marks"

without including SS i have 60 points. so should i include the 5 points assuming i will get SS, hence 65 or just 60.

Thanks 
Ankur


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

ankurk said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am about to apply for Victoria SS. I see a field called "Please provide your DIBP points marks"
> 
> ...


Just 60. I hope you have already submitted your EOI. The points mentioned after submission will have to be filled in the field "Please provide your DIBP points marks".


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone applied Victoria SS on 29th July?


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

csvraju said:


> Just 60. I hope you have already submitted your EOI. The points mentioned after submission will have to be filled in the field "Please provide your DIBP points marks".


Thanks for the reply.

A few follow up questions. 

Can i submit a EOI before even getting SS ? considering that my ANZO code is on sol2 not on sol1.

Secondly , I asked same question to noobrex his reply was 65. Now i am confused here.

Please clarify.

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Ankur, 

Claim only 60 points. You cannot have 5 from State nomination until unless you are invited. I reckon the VIC online form gives explanation to each question during the course of your application.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

ankurk said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> A few follow up questions.
> 
> ...


Noobrex is right. You have to enter the points that you have been given by the automated EOI system. If its 65 points including Victoria SS (60+5=65) then enter 65 in Victoria SS online form.
5 State sponsorship points here is tentative.
Victoria will activate your EOI if your application for nomination is successfull. i.e with 65points(confirmed)
Goodluck


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Noobrex is right. You have to enter the points that you have been given by the automated EOI system. If its 65 points including Victoria SS (60+5=65) then enter 65 in Victoria SS online form.
> 5 State sponsorship points here is tentative.
> Victoria will activate your EOI if your application for nomination is successfull. i.e with 65points(confirmed)
> Goodluck


But i have not yet lodged for EOI. Please explain.

My understanding of whole process is.

1)ACS (skill assesment)
2)IELTS
3) State sponsorship (as my skill set is in SOL2 hence 190 clause)
4) EOI submission
5) final application.

Correct me if i am missing anything.

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

ankurk said:


> But i have not yet lodged for EOI. Please explain.
> 
> My understanding of whole process is.
> 
> ...



1. Acs & ielts
2. Eoi
3. apply for state sponsorship
4. Lodge visa


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Has anyone got a reply from Victoria?


----------



## bong190 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi guys,
I lodged the Vic SS online on 30 Jul. On the next day I was requested to write a statement by email in response to the following questions:

_Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories you have visited
Why you do not want to live in the other states/territories you have visited
Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the state/territory in which you previously lived
Why you do not want to live in the state/territory in which you previously lived
Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories_

Is it a bad sign? Now I'm regretful that I mentioned I have visited other states and lived in NSW and Brisbane for a year for contract works.

My occupation is 234411-geologist. Total 5+ years of exp(1.5 yrs exp in Aus and 3.5 yrs exp in HK).

Has anyone replied similar request and eventually receive a positive result? Please share.

I also read in some previous post that IELTS requires Full Band 7 for Vic SS? Did I misunderstand it cause it is clearly said that 6 in each bad is the minimum on their website.


----------



## Salm (Aug 13, 2014)

I am a mechanical engineer. I have applied for NT 190 EOI but interested in Victoria 190. 
From what I understand from their website, one needs employment offer to apply for Victoria nomination. 

Can anyone please confirm it?

Thanking you.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Salm said:


> I am a mechanical engineer. I have applied for NT 190 EOI but interested in Victoria 190.
> From what I understand from their website, one needs employment offer to apply for Victoria nomination.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm it?
> ...


Only international graduates studied/studying in Australia need employment offer. 

For offshore applicants not required.


----------



## Salm (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks. But I am confused because of reading the following.
It says on their website:
'wwwDOTliveinvictoriaDOTvicDOTgovDOTau/visas-and-immigrating/occupation-lists/state-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria#.U-r7PqNNH1U

_"If you are applying for Victorian nomination under a regional nominated visa you must have a valid job offer in your nominated occupation in regional Victoria"._

Isn't 190 a regional nominated visa (along with 489)?


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi All,

Got my VIC SS approved today. Took exactly 10 weeks. I was under the impression that my application will be considered for streamlined pathway for being worked earlier in Melbourne for more than a year however, this was not the case. See my sign below for more details.

========================
*Occupation:* 261313 || *IELTS:* (L-7, 8, 7, 7: Overall - 7.5), 17-May-2014 || *ACS:* accepted only 4 years out of 8 || *VIC SS 190:* 04/06/2014, Init Ack: 05/06/2014, Invitation: 14/08/2014

*189:* Reached 60 pts on 11/06/2014 but would be lodging my visa with VIC SS invitation.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

fly2shashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my VIC SS approved today. Took exactly 10 weeks. I was under the impression that my application will be considered for streamlined pathway for being worked earlier in Melbourne for more than a year however, this was not the case. See my sign below for more details.
> 
> ...


Finally someone has gotten approval for Victoria SS! Congratulations. So happy for you


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Salm said:


> Thanks. But I am confused because of reading the following.
> It says on their website:
> 'wwwDOTliveinvictoriaDOTvicDOTgovDOTau/visas-and-immigrating/occupation-lists/state-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria#.U-r7PqNNH1U
> 
> ...


Nope. 190 is State nominated and permanent visa. 489 is regional/relative sponsored visa. Moreover, 489 is a provisional visa not a permanent visa.


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

Pookiefoof said:


> Finally someone has gotten approval for Victoria SS! Congratulations. So happy for you



Thank you Pookiefoof!


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

fly2shashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my VIC SS approved today. Took exactly 10 weeks. I was under the impression that my application will be considered for streamlined pathway for being worked earlier in Melbourne for more than a year however, this was not the case. See my sign below for more details.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. 

Well its been 14 weeks for me and still waiting. I hope the delay favors me.


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

enzee said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> Well its been 14 weeks for me and still waiting. I hope the delay favors me.


Thanks buddy. I am sure you will receive your nomination soon. All the best and do update once you have received it


----------



## doshi.s8322 (Jul 27, 2014)

fly2shashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my VIC SS approved today. Took exactly 10 weeks. I was under the impression that my application will be considered for streamlined pathway for being worked earlier in Melbourne for more than a year however, this was not the case. See my sign below for more details.
> 
> ...


Hey...congrats ,finally someone geared from Vic that to positive is good sign...I wanted to ask you how many points you claimed for Vic ss.
/


----------



## zappy (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi, I am silent reader of this forum. Yesterday my wife got Invitation from Victoria SS. I would like to share my story and timeline which will help you as it has helped me. My wife is security analyst (ANZ code 262112) with 3.5 years in worlds largest software company 2.5 years in one of the big four. ACS gave 4 years as valid exp. 
I am an analytics professional with 6 years of experience. Currently working in sales and CRM analytics wing of worlds largest virtualization company. However I had Mechanical Engg background and she had IT, so our consultant (Abhinav Outsourcing) suggested her to be primary applicant.

ACS Apply: 10th March 14
ACS +ve: 15th April 14
IELTS: L-9,R-9,W-7.5,S-7.5
EOI: 13th May 14 with 65 points
Vic SS Applied: 1st Ack: 23rd June14
Vic Invitation: 14th Aug 14

I guess if your profile is good they are willing to accept you. Also, we had written a well researched letter for Victoria SS application. 

I hope we both get final visa and jobs there.


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

doshi.s8322 said:


> Hey...congrats ,finally someone geared from Vic that to positive is good sign...I wanted to ask you how many points you claimed for Vic ss.
> /


Thanks buddy. I had 65 points including 5 for VIC SS.

========================
*Occupation:* 261313 || *IELTS: *(L-7, 8, 7, 7: Overall - 7.5), 17-May-2014 || *ACS: *accepted only 4 years out of 8 || *VIC SS 190:* 04/06/2014, Init Ack: 05/06/2014, Invitation: 14/08/2014

*189:* Reached 60 pts on 11/06/2014 but would be lodging my visa with VIC SS invitation.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

zappy said:


> Hi, I am silent reader of this forum. Yesterday my wife got Invitation from Victoria SS. I would like to share my story and timeline which will help you as it has helped me. My wife is security analyst (ANZ code 262112) with 3.5 years in worlds largest software company 2.5 years in one of the big four. ACS gave 4 years as valid exp.
> I am an analytics professional with 6 years of experience. Currently working in sales and CRM analytics wing of worlds largest virtualization company. However I had Mechanical Engg background and she had IT, so our consultant (Abhinav Outsourcing) suggested her to be primary applicant.
> 
> ACS Apply: 10th March 14
> ...


Is the research letter requested by Victoria SS? Or you just sent it as supporting document?


----------



## zappy (Aug 15, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Is the research letter requested by Victoria SS? Or you just sent it as supporting document?


I sent it as supporting document as suggested by our consultant. It was a 6 page letter explaining knowledge about state of Victoria, commitment to stay there, our skill sets, benefits for Victoria for inviting us and what we will gain from there. 

I wish you all ...all the best..


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

zappy said:


> I sent it as supporting document as suggested by our consultant. It was a 6 page letter explaining knowledge about state of Victoria, commitment to stay there, our skill sets, benefits for Victoria for inviting us and what we will gain from there.
> 
> I wish you all ...all the best..


But we did not submit research letter. Will it affect our application?


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

Pookiefoof said:


> But we did not submit research letter. Will it affect our application?


It does not affect in negative way if not submitted. This kind of letter is required if in your application you have mentioned any ties with other state/s. If you have mentioned that you do not have any friend, relative in any other state in Australia this is a useless practice.

Good Luck!!


----------



## zappy (Aug 15, 2014)

enzee said:


> It does not affect in negative way if not submitted. This kind of letter is required if in your application you have mentioned any ties with other state/s. If you have mentioned that you do not have any friend, relative in any other state in Australia this is a useless practice.
> 
> Good Luck!!


I would suggest to take it seriously. I mean, you wont loose anything researching about Victoria and Melbourne, in fact you will learn a lot. After all its worlds most livable city, economic powerhouse and culturally amazing. It will enhance your credibility in the claim that you are going to stay there for at least 2 years. I think Victoria takes it seriously. Since large number of people with really good credentials are applying there and rejection rates are high, why would you leave any stone upturned? Its your choice.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Congraulations to the both of you who got your VIC SS invites.. I'm not too far to complete 10 weeks..i applied mine on the 12th June 2014..,I hope mine gets considered in the coming weeks..


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I'm wondering whether the number of points you claim matters when getting an invitation. That is, do applicants with higher number of points get the priority?

I saw in WA website that they clearly mention applicants with more points get the priority. Couldn't find such information for victoria.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Congraulations to the both of you who got your VIC SS invites.. I'm not too far to complete 10 weeks..i applied mine on the 12th June 2014..,I hope mine gets considered in the coming weeks..


But I can see they're now clearing applicant who applied on June.


----------



## doshi.s8322 (Jul 27, 2014)

zappy said:


> I sent it as supporting document as suggested by our consultant. It was a 6 page letter explaining knowledge about state of Victoria, commitment to stay there, our skill sets, benefits for Victoria for inviting us and what we will gain from there.
> 
> I wish you all ...all the best..


Hi can you please send me the copy of commitment letter for my reference as I m in a process of submitting the same.


----------



## zappy (Aug 15, 2014)

I cannot send the letter but I can explain the contents you should have in the letter. It should be like cover letter when you apply for a job.

It should have following paragraphs: 
1. Your research on geography, GDP, population, economy of Victoria
2. Melbourne and what makes it worlds most livable city: Arts, Culture, literature etc.
3. research about cost of living in Victoria
4. research about job opportunities in Melbourne. Mention the actual jobs in your field with links and date of publishing from Australian job sites. 
5. Explain your job properly and how your job will help Victoria
6. Mention your ACS and IELTS details
7. Mention if you have enough funds for Victoria

Hope it helps.

Also, you can search this forum for more details.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

I have claimed 60 points and have applied in June.. Hope I get a positive reply soon


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

14 weeks completed 
Still no signs of an invite


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> 14 weeks completed
> Still no signs of an invite


You should get an update very soon dude !!!

Try dropping a mail to them.

All the best !!!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## heisenberg20 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi guys, 
has anyone tried checking the status with them even though your application is just 7 weeks old? What was the feedback you received?

I plan to inquire with them but I worry it would turn them off. But I really need to because of time constraint..Next month will be my birthday at by that time I am already 33 which means I will be getting only 25 points for Age. Even if I get positive invite I still wont make it I receive it after my birthday:-( :-(
Anyone who's in the same predicament? :-(


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Mine is nine weeks old but i haven't tried contacting them.. You can try writing them with clearly mentioning the reason of your 33rd birthday


----------



## heisenberg20 (Jun 26, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Mine is nine weeks old but i haven't tried contacting them.. You can try writing them with clearly mentioning the reason of your 33rd birthday


Thanks @paisrikanth . It may sound desperate or needy of me but it is now or never :,) 
Drafting my email now and will send it to them. Let u know the outcome.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah..please.. And good luck to you!!


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi,

I've lodged for SS on 18th July with 60 points (including the SS) for Software Engineer skill. Looking at many older posts, it seems that Victoria rejects lot of applicants. I wanted to know what are my fair chances of getting through. I've 8+ years of IT experience. 

Thanks in advance
Abdul


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Is there any shared tracker maintained by someone for 2014 year 190 EOI Applicants?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello WannaOz,

From your signature it looks like you have been waiting for more than 12 weeks now.

Have you tried to follow-up with them for the status.

Regards,


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

zappy said:


> I would suggest to take it seriously. I mean, you wont loose anything researching about Victoria and Melbourne, in fact you will learn a lot. After all its worlds most livable city, economic powerhouse and culturally amazing. It will enhance your credibility in the claim that you are going to stay there for at least 2 years. I think Victoria takes it seriously. Since large number of people with really good credentials are applying there and rejection rates are high, why would you leave any stone upturned? Its your choice.


You have a good suggestion mate but still in my opinion if you only apply for Victoria this itself would be enough of a proof that you are serious about your option.


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

And I entered 15th week


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

heisenberg20 said:


> Hi guys,
> has anyone tried checking the status with them even though your application is just 7 weeks old? What was the feedback you received?
> 
> I plan to inquire with them but I worry it would turn them off. But I really need to because of time constraint..Next month will be my birthday at by that time I am already 33 which means I will be getting only 25 points for Age. Even if I get positive invite I still wont make it I receive it after my birthday:-( :-(
> Anyone who's in the same predicament? :-(


I don't think any negative impact will it make but its better to not contact them since they mentioned on the website about waiting time of 12 weeks.

In my case 15th week has started already and after 12.5 weeks I contacted them and got a standard reply saying they will finalize my case asap.

I hope you get to apply for visa before you lose any points.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello WannaOz,
> 
> From your signature it looks like you have been waiting for more than 12 weeks now.
> 
> ...



Yes I did
But was responded with a standard answer that Victorian government is gathering industry feedback which has caused delay in the invitation


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

I wonder why this thread is so quiet.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lodged for SS on 18th July with 60 points (including the SS) for Software Engineer skill. Looking at many older posts, it seems that Victoria rejects lot of applicants. I wanted to know what are my fair chances of getting through. I've 8+ years of IT experience.
> 
> ...


Anybody???


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Abdul.. cant say anything in this regard.. because I have the same question...please do let us know what will be the outcome?

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5( waiting for TRF to apply for EOR)


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi @heisenberg20

Did you write to VIC regarding the status of the application. Is there any update?


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Anybody???


About VIC no body can give you an answer with certainty. They have different set of rules to evaluate applicants and yes more work experience gives you more chances.

keep faith, you will get a positive reply soon.


----------



## heisenberg20 (Jun 26, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Hi @heisenberg20
> 
> Did you write to VIC regarding the status of the application. Is there any update?


I sent the email yesterday and I didn't get any feedback. Not even a standard email reply:Cry:


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

enzee said:


> About VIC no body can give you an answer with certainty. They have different set of rules to evaluate applicants and yes more work experience gives you more chances.
> 
> keep faith, you will get a positive reply soon.


Thanks enzee!!


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

@heisenberg20 to which email id did you send the email ? did you quote your reference number?


----------



## mahesh_jd (Jan 2, 2014)

hi all,

i am glad to inform I submitted my SS application on 19 aug 2014 and today noon received the email for successful processing.

cheers


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

mahesh_jd said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am glad to inform I submitted my SS application on 19 aug 2014 and today noon received the email for successful processing.
> 
> cheers


Hi Mahesh,

You submitted on 19th and it got approved? Or is it in processing? DO you mean you got the visa invite? Can you share your timelines?

Regards
Abdul


----------



## mahesh_jd (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi,

Yup, I applied on 19 AUG 2014 for SS and got the invite to file the EOI from Victoria today noon 
I think it help if you are already in victoria working for more than 6 months.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

mahesh_jd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yup, I applied on 19 AUG 2014 for SS and got the invite to file the EOI from Victoria today noon


Is it true????? 

Within 2 days, u got the invitation...unbelievable...

Could you pls share the e-mail...


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

mahesh_jd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yup, I applied on 19 AUG 2014 for SS and got the invite to file the EOI from Victoria today noon
> I think it help if you are already in victoria working for more than 6 months.


Amazing congrats!! You might have got the invite to apply for visa if I not wrong. Since you should quote your EOI number while applying for Victoria SS. which skill was it by the way?

Regards
Abdul


----------



## mahesh_jd (Jan 2, 2014)

Yup, if you believe it or not  ... but as i said if you are already working for more than 6 months in Victoria this should be no surprise i guess.


----------



## mahesh_jd (Jan 2, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Amazing congrats!! You might have got the invite to apply for visa if I not wrong. Since you should quote your EOI number while applying for Victoria SS. which skill was it by the way?
> 
> Regards
> Abdul



You are right i got a mail to file for EOI and share the EOI with Victoria for getting the quick invite.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

mahesh_jd said:


> Yup, if you believe it or not  ... but as i said if you are already working for more than 6 months in Victoria this should be no surprise i guess.


oh ok...


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Congrats Mahesh.. It would be great if you can share more details here


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

mahesh_jd said:


> You are right i got a mail to file for EOI and share the EOI with Victoria for getting the quick invite.


Congrats!! That's the advantage you've got. Otherwise for people applying from outside Aus, it take quite sometime..


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

mahesh_jd said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am glad to inform I submitted my SS application on 19 aug 2014 and today noon received the email for successful processing.
> 
> cheers


That's amazing! Congratulations.


----------



## mahesh_jd (Jan 2, 2014)

I understand for aspirant outside Australia it generally take a bit time.. Moreover, VIC SS dept ..had less to check in terms of my ability to settle in VIC or finding job there; Hence i think i have got the result in my favour quickly ...anyways currently i am over the moon .

Just to share, i added as much information as possible in my application in terms of friends in Victoria their address and contact details, Amount of time i spend in Victoria, victorian company offer letter, my previous sal slips etc.

I guess this much of info is sufficient for getting a quick consideration.


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Entering 12th week.......approaching the standard timeline


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

I am in the 10th week


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

All the best guys.. !!

Hope the outcome is +ve.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

15th week of Wait time ending tomorrow..... Still going strong !


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> 15th week of Wait time ending tomorrow..... Still going strong !


You should get it next week buddy .. !!! I am guessing maximum Monday or Tuesday.

All the best !!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

Today my 15th week ended and no sign yet


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

enzee said:


> Today my 15th week ended and no sign yet


I thought they have been clearing the June batch?


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

Pookiefoof said:


> I thought they have been clearing the June batch?


I think its different depending upon occupations


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

csvraju said:


> Entering 12th week.......approaching the standard timeline


Please share your timeline


----------



## pravace (Feb 4, 2014)

Is their is different requirement than that of immigration such as in IELTS. In Victoria state sponsorship do we need 7 on each band or 6 on each band is sufficient . Do anyone have idea on this.


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

pravace said:


> Is their is different requirement than that of immigration such as in IELTS. In Victoria state sponsorship do we need 7 on each band or 6 on each band is sufficient . Do anyone have idea on this.


Please check the occupation list and you will see minimum IELTS requirement in front of your desired occupation

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

I hope Victoria considers the actual work experience else my application is likely to be rejected. As ACS has reduced 6 years


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> I hope Victoria considers the actual work experience else my application is likely to be rejected. As ACS has reduced 6 years


Yes. They will consider your overall experience. Don't worry.. I got it confirmed with them.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> I hope Victoria considers the actual work experience else my application is likely to be rejected. As ACS has reduced 6 years


What's your job code?


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Yes. They will consider your overall experience. Don't worry.. I got it confirmed with them.


So meaning even ACS deducted 4 years experience, but Victoria SS will consider our overall 8 years experience?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> So meaning even ACS deducted 4 years experience, but Victoria SS will consider our overall 8 years experience?


Absolutely !!!  But, you need to claim points in your EOI for the experience, which ACS consideried i.e. 4 years in your case.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Absolutely !!!  But, you need to claim points in your EOI for the experience, which ACS consideried i.e. 4 years in your case.


So I can only claim points in EOI for 4 years, but Victoria SS considers 8 years experience, am I right?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> So I can only claim points in EOI for 4 years, but Victoria SS considers 8 years experience, am I right?


Correct .. !!!


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Correct .. !!!


I heard people with 5 years experience or less are getting rejected, is it true? Feeling so nervous now.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> I heard people with 5 years experience or less are getting rejected, is it true? Feeling so nervous now.


Dude !!! I have total 5 years exactly, of which ACS only considered 3 years. I was invited by Victoria. 

Victoria generally look into your skill set and your technical expertise. Don't get nervous. 

All the best. !!!


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Dude !!! I have total 5 years exactly, of which ACS only considered 3 years. I was invited by Victoria.
> 
> Victoria generally look into your skill set and your technical expertise. Don't get nervous.
> 
> All the best. !!!


Any chances for 263111?

By the way, I'm a Missy


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Any chances for 263111?
> 
> By the way, I'm a Missy


Oops !!! Not my mistake ..  

Again.. It depends on your skills..


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Oops !!! Not my mistake ..
> 
> Again.. It depends on your skills..


Alrighty. Thank you!


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey Vasu and other guys,

Victoria has requested to provide Financial information. Is this a good/bad sign?

Thanks
Abdul Waheed


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey Abdul.. I feel its a good sign, they are considering your application when did you get the email from them?


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hey Vasu and other guys,
> 
> Victoria has requested to provide Financial information. Is this a good/bad sign?
> 
> ...


When did you apply for Victoria SS?


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

paisrikanth said:


> Hey Abdul.. I feel its a good sign, they are considering your application when did you get the email from them?


I got an email from my agent today and it was mentioned to reply within two weeks else the fle will be closed


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Pookiefoof said:


> When did you apply for Victoria SS?


i applied on July 18th for Victoria


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> i applied on July 18th for Victoria


Oh? Are they processing July batch now?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hey Vasu and other guys,
> 
> Victoria has requested to provide Financial information. Is this a good/bad sign?
> 
> ...


If they asked for financial information. Just give it. Nothing to panic.
They will not ask you evidence for your financial claim.
If you are offshore individual applicant just make up a figure which is above 30000AUD.
check link
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

GinjaNINJA said:


> If they asked for financial information. Just give it. Nothing to panic.
> They will not ask you evidence for your financial claim.
> If you are offshore individual applicant just make up a figure which is above 30000AUD.
> check link
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


THanks!! I had actually given it already but it was less than 30K and I've have 3 dependents. This time I made sure it was above 50K.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hey Vasu and other guys,
> 
> Victoria has requested to provide Financial information. Is this a good/bad sign?
> 
> ...


Actually they didn't ask me. 

I would say it is a good sign, because I am thinking that they are interested in your profile. Just provide the information ASAP. They don't ask for proof though. Do not declare less than $30k / applicant.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Pookiefoof said:


> Oh? Are they processing July batch now?


Looks like... As they've asked me more information and I've submitted in July . So logically they are processing July batch


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Vasu G said:


> Actually they didn't ask me.
> 
> I would say it is a good sign, because I am thinking that they are interested in your profile. Just provide the information ASAP. They don't ask for proof though. Do not declare less than $30k / applicant.


I've declared around 60K for 3 dependents and myself (total 4) after referring to this link. I hope it is sufficient Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

I submitted in June 12th.. I am a bit worried now.. Does that mean are they not interested


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> I've declared around 60K for 3 dependents and myself (total 4) after referring to this link. I hope it is sufficient Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


Good. 

As I said, they don't ask any proof. I actually declared around 80k for me alone.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> I submitted in June 12th.. I am a bit worried now.. Does that mean are they not interested


Nothing to worry srikanth. Just be positive.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Financial proof should be declared only when asked?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Financial proof should be declared only when asked?


Nope !! You should declare while submitting your Vic application.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Looks like... As they've asked me more information and I've submitted in July . So logically they are processing July batch


Hi Abdul,

I too have applied on 18th July (261311). Could you please let me know the date mentioned on the eMail from Vic government, seeking your financial details?


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

rashu268 said:


> Hi Abdul,
> 
> I too have applied on 18th July (261311). Could you please let me know the date mentioned on the eMail from Vic government, seeking your financial details?


As I mentioned in the earlier post my agent told me today about the Financial information. But I am not sure when they received the email. I am assuming it was maybe today or yesterday.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> As I mentioned in the earlier post my agent told me today about the Financial information. But I am not sure when they received the email. I am assuming it was maybe today or yesterday.


I do not think today because today in Saturday. However, it seems that they are processing the July batch. I hope to hear back soon.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Actually they didn't ask me.
> 
> I would say it is a good sign, because I am thinking that they are interested in your profile. Just provide the information ASAP. They don't ask for proof though. Do not declare less than $30k / applicant.


If let's say 2 person 45K above is it too much?


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Good.
> 
> As I said, they don't ask any proof. I actually declared around 80k for me alone.


You declared more than me! LOL


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi All,

I got 7 for IELTS after re-evaluation. I want to apply for Vic SS.

Now, what is next...How do i move forward. Could somebody please guide me the next steps.

Thanks,
Anish


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got 7 for IELTS after re-evaluation. I want to apply for Vic SS.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your IELTS !!!

I think you are done with your assessment. If so, now submit an EOI and create an account in Victoria website and upload the required documents. Here is the link for your reference...

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got 7 for IELTS after re-evaluation. I want to apply for Vic SS.
> 
> ...


Hi Anish... first of all congrats you got the desired result..in which module you applied for the revaluation. .

In how many days you got the revaluation result?

Thanks
Sumi

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

They have started processing July and yet no news for the June batch........

unable to handle the mental pressure......ray2:ray2:


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

csvraju said:


> They have started processing July and yet no news for the June batch........
> 
> unable to handle the mental pressure......ray2:ray2:


LOL.. just think about me and you will be at ease  relax man it depends on case to case and occupation one is applying for. VIC Govt has to make sure people they choose do not have job related issues when they reach Australia.

I am into 16th week now btw :yo:


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

enzee said:


> LOL.. just think about me and you will be at ease  relax man it depends on case to case and occupation one is applying for. VIC Govt has to make sure people they choose do not have job related issues when they reach Australia.
> 
> I am into 16th week now btw :yo:


Have you followed up with them? You have already crossed the 12-week period


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

sumi81 said:


> Hi Anish... first of all congrats you got the desired result..in which module you applied for the revaluation. .
> 
> In how many days you got the revaluation result?
> 
> ...


Hi Sumi,

I applied for Speaking. It took 2 months. I went to the IDP head office directly in banglaore and applied for re-evaluation and they only sent the courier to Gurgaon. I applied on 24th June, and they sent the result on August 22nd. If u call their customer care also, they will say that u should call on the date exactly after 58 days...

Thanks,
Anish


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Sumi,
> 
> I applied for Speaking. It took 2 months. I went to the IDP head office directly in banglaore and applied for re-evaluation and they only sent the courier to Gurgaon. I applied on 24th June, and they sent the result on August 22nd. If u call their customer care also, they will say that u should call on the date exactly after 58 days...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply...even I have applied for the eor in speaking module..waiting for the result.. 2 months is a pretty long time to wait. . Happy for you... 

In which category you are applying in victoria ss?

Thanks
Sumi

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

sumi81 said:


> Thanks for the reply...even I have applied for the eor in speaking module..waiting for the result.. 2 months is a pretty long time to wait. . Happy for you...
> 
> In which category you are applying in victoria ss?
> 
> ...


Same as you...Software Tester....


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

anishkumar03 said:


> Same as you...Software Tester....


Good luck.. ..do keep us updated..

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Hurray...

Just received the invite.... 15 weeks+ of wait time


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> Hurray...
> 
> Just received the invite.... 15 weeks+ of wait time


gr8 news..Congrats....


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

WannaOz said:


> Hurray...
> 
> Just received the invite.... 15 weeks+ of wait time


Congrats!!! Worth the wait!!!


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> Hurray...
> 
> Just received the invite.... 15 weeks+ of wait time


Congratualtions Dude.......


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Many congratulations dude !! worth the wait


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

From which email id did you get the invitation email from ?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> Hurray...
> 
> Just received the invite.... 15 weeks+ of wait time


Awesome mate !!!! :cheer2:

As I said..


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

WannaOz said:


> Hurray...
> 
> Just received the invite.... 15 weeks+ of wait time


Cool.... congrats

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

rashu268 said:


> Have you followed up with them? You have already crossed the 12-week period


Checked with them while i was in 13th week and got a standard reply saying "Awaiting industry feedback and they will try to finalize the case ASAP"

And ..... Got the invite today :rockon:


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

I got VIC SS invite today after being in 16th week. :rockon:

Thanks to all the forum members for their help and support throughout the process.

I wish good luck to all


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

enzee said:


> I got VIC SS invite today after being in 16th week. :rockon:
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for their help and support throughout the process.
> 
> I wish good luck to all




Congrats buddy

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

enzee said:


> Checked with them while i was in 13th week and got a standard reply saying "Awaiting industry feedback and they will try to finalize the case ASAP"
> 
> And ..... Got the invite today :rockon:


Many Congrats!!!


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> Hurray...
> 
> Just received the invite.... 15 weeks+ of wait time


Congratulations!


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

enzee said:


> Checked with them while i was in 13th week and got a standard reply saying "Awaiting industry feedback and they will try to finalize the case ASAP"
> 
> And ..... Got the invite today :rockon:


Congrats Buddy !!!!


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

*Hi guys, 

what is the steps to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship? 

is there a specific time for application like in NSW State Sponsorship ? is it online or by mail ?

thanks*


----------



## doshi.s8322 (Jul 27, 2014)

Congrats enzee n wanna oz...it was worth waiting for long... Wanted to ask you guys did they ask for commitment statement of Victoria ? And one more question do we need to declare the fund breakup to state without asking...pls reply ASAP...I am into my 9th week n this wait is killing me...keeping my fingered crossed and hoping to get the invitation soon from VICTORIA


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

nothing in particular... Just the usual 2yr victoria commitment & funds declaration (without proof which applying sponsorship)


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

doshi.s8322 said:


> Congrats enzee n wanna oz...it was worth waiting for long... Wanted to ask you guys did they ask for commitment statement of Victoria ? And one more question do we need to declare the fund breakup to state without asking...pls reply ASAP...I am into my 9th week n this wait is killing me...keeping my fingered crossed and hoping to get the invitation soon from VICTORIA


nothing in particular... Just the usual 2yr victoria commitment & funds declaration (without proof which applying sponsorship)


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Awesome mate !!!! :cheer2:
> 
> As I said..


Thanks... You are a visionary


----------



## WantToBeFree (Aug 26, 2014)

*Statesponsorship for business migration*

Hello,
I am looking at migration via state sponsorship. I have read on the net many details, but it would be great if someone who already has gone through this can share their experience. 
Thanks in advance...


----------



## doshi.s8322 (Jul 27, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> nothing in particular... Just the usual 2yr victoria commitment & funds declaration (without proof which applying sponsorship)


Thanks for your reply. 
I have few queries 
1)"usual 2yr victoria commitment" that you mentioned in your reply is it the declaration that we submitted during online application?
2)regarding funds declaration, have you submitted any additional document or just mentioned the funds amount in the application?


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

doshi.s8322 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I have few queries
> 1)"usual 2yr victoria commitment" that you mentioned in your reply is it the declaration that we submitted during online application?
> 2)regarding funds declaration, have you submitted any additional document or just mentioned the funds amount in the application?


1) Yes. You have to fill, sign, scan and upload while submitting the Vic application.
2)You just need to declare while creating application, no need to submit any documents/proofs.


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> Hurray...
> 
> Just received the invite.... 15 weeks+ of wait time


Many congratulations buddy!


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

enzee said:


> Checked with them while i was in 13th week and got a standard reply saying "Awaiting industry feedback and they will try to finalize the case ASAP"
> 
> And ..... Got the invite today :rockon:


Many congratulations buddy!


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

fly2shashi said:


> Many congratulations buddy!


thnx mate


----------



## honeyarya (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi All,

Anyone Tell me when there will be opening for more positions, as i missed 1st july and same day it was filled.

Is there any possibility that my occupation will open again....

225411 Technical Sales Representative


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Aspirants who have applied for ViC-SS in june.......has any one of you received any invites??/


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> Aspirants who have applied for ViC-SS in june.......has any one of you received any invites??/



No Raju.. Still waiting.. I applied it on 12th June


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

hello guys

i would want to apply on occupational code 225411, technical sales representative
unfortunately only SA sponsors that too on 'special condition' which i am not eligible.
Does it open for Victoria?

An agent based in Australia informed that this code is always for special category and never opens for overseas migrant.
Is it true?
Kindly help


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone got an invitation?


----------



## manoj_tryhard (Aug 29, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> so what I am seeing from some signatures, when applicants receive invite from a state, their EOI is not getting lodged automatically, this means my agent might have the chance to change my work related points after receiving invitation from victoria right?
> 
> (261311)EOI/VIC SS applied : 13-nov-13, Invite : 26-nov-13, 190 lodged: 27-nov-13
> 
> ...



Hi Hunter!!,

I am too thinking of going for VIC SS (currently have 55 points). ACS cleared 261311. Can you please advise on some resume tips that you would have submitted to VIC?... I am really stressed out for resume.


----------



## manoj_tryhard (Aug 29, 2014)

*Work experience post qualification*

Hi Dears,

What is meant by 3 years work experience post qualification for Vic SS. 

My ACS letter says work experience after July 2014 will only contribute towards points calculation. My total work experience is 6 years and 3 months. 

So will Vic SS take my total experience as 6 years or only 3 months as mentioned in ACS letter.

Please please help people....

Thanks,
Manoj Kumar


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

manoj_tryhard said:


> Hi Dears,
> 
> What is meant by 3 years work experience post qualification for Vic SS.
> 
> ...


Victoria will consider full experience for SS. 
p.s DIBP follows ACS.


----------



## manoj_tryhard (Aug 29, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Victoria will consider full experience for SS.
> p.s DIBP follows ACS.


Hi Ninja,

Can you help me with some resume tips for Vic SS. Will be great help for me. 

Thanks,
Manoj


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

*Vic applied in 14th June 14*



paisrikanth said:


> No Raju.. Still waiting.. I applied it on 12th June


Srikanth, I applied in 14th June 2014, still waiting...


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

One query regarding EOI,

In work experience section, it is asking to list past 10 years of experience, but I have only a relevant exp of 7 years in the nominated occupation, the rest is in some call center job. Should I metnion it there?

I put work expereince as per the ACS asessment result. ACS considered my exp only after the year 2009, cut down 2 yrs. So how can I put it in EOI? 

Is it as per ACS exp: consideration or just put my whole epxerience of the last 10 years ?

Thanks,
Anish


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

HarishInOz said:


> Srikanth, I applied in 14th June 2014, still waiting...


Hope we get the invite in the coming weeks..


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi guys,

Should we add extra documents while applying for VIC SS like our assessment result, reference letter from previous companies etc.

Actually, I got the reference letters last year November 2013 while I was applying for assessment. Is that Valid still ? Is there any validity for those letters?

Pls help


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Looks like... As they've asked me more information and I've submitted in July . So logically they are processing July batch


You received an invite very fast!


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Somebody pls answer this...I want to apply for VIC SS this week

Hi guys,

Should we add extra documents while applying for VIC SS like our assessment result, reference letter from previous companies etc.

Actually, I got the reference letters last year November 2013 while I was applying for assessment. Is that Valid still ? Is there any validity for those letters?

Pls help


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

My experience and the way SS is working these days for Vic I would say get as much documentation as possible. In fact also get the essay completed as well.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> My experience and the way SS is working these days for Vic I would say get as much documentation as possible. In fact also get the essay completed as well.


Essay means what? u mean Resume?


----------



## hamilton.enfield (Jan 13, 2014)

huzefa85 said:


> Added my self to the list - *huzefa85 | 261312 | 24.02.2014 | | Waiting*
> 
> rjx | 261311 | 10.08.2013 | - | Invited (24.10.2013)
> Nadh1981 | 261313 | 17.10.2013 | - | Invited (31.10.2013)
> ...


hamilton-enfield | 261313 | 21-05-2014 | 28-05-2014 (Filed) | 7-08-2014 (Granted)


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

I have entered the 11th week.. fingrescrossed


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

I completed 14 weeks. sent mail to VIC requesting status yesterday and got reply "awaiting industry feedback". 

Good luck people !!


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

The only fear I have is that....after so many weeks.....a rejection would be hard to digest...


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

*Response awaited...*

Hi dev_aus,

Did they call you asking for more information or clarifications?

Let us all know if you get any response...

Good Luck.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

lets be positive guys!!


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Somebody pls answer this...I want to apply for VIC SS this week
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


If the reference letters are from previous companies you worked for then they are valid at all times, but to validate your reference letter of current company, just get a letter from HR, senior manager, employer confirming that you are still working for ABCD company. That would be enough

Good luck


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

*pls help me to add footer*

Hi Friends,

I want to add "Applied EOI category 190 Victoria State | Date 14th June 2014 | Code : 261313 | Awaiting Invite" information in my profile footer, please help how can I add.

Thanks,
Harish


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Harish,

No. they did not call me or ask for any more information till date.

you need to make 5 posts to have a signature.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Today I submitted my application for VIC SS for 261314-software tester. I did not get any notification in my email. How much time it will take to get an intimation mail from VIC.

Thanks,
Anish


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I submitted my application for VIC SS for 261314-software tester. I did not get any notification in my email. How much time it will take to get an intimation mail from VIC.
> 
> ...


U will get the acknowledgement in a day.. however the processing time is generally between 10-12 weeks..


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

just wanted to update. victoria rejected my application.
had applied on may 19th and got reply on 29th august 
hope the timelines help..


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> just wanted to update. victoria rejected my application.
> had applied on may 19th and got reply on 29th august
> hope the timelines help..


was it rejected because you had applied for 190 at the same time? or is there any other reason


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

not sure..it mentioned that other candidates were able to demonstrate their skills more effectively.
dont think its bcoz i applied for 189 also.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> not sure..it mentioned that other candidates were able to demonstrate their skills more effectively.
> dont think its bcoz i applied for 189 also.


So you've received 189 invitation?


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I submitted my application for VIC SS for 261314-software tester. I did not get any notification in my email. How much time it will take to get an intimation mail from VIC.
> 
> ...


Hi Anish,

I have submitted for state nomination almost 3 weeks back. Have not heard from them yet. My agent says waiting period is 12 weeks. So no idea what is happening.

Sushree


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

sushree said:


> Hi Anish,
> 
> I have submitted for state nomination almost 3 weeks back. Have not heard from them yet. My agent says waiting period is 12 weeks. So no idea what is happening.
> 
> Sushree


Victoria nomination does take 12-14weeks. Have patience its just been 3 weeks. Goodluck


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Victoria nomination does take 12-14weeks. Have patience its just been 3 weeks. Goodluck


What I asked about is intimation/ackowledgement mail from VIC SS saying that my app has been reached...I did nt get any kind of that..


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> What I asked about is intimation/ackowledgement mail from VIC SS saying that my app has been reached...I did nt get any kind of that..


Acknowledge by Victoria takes 3 to 4 working days. Nomination takes 12-14 weeks.


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> What I asked about is intimation/ackowledgement mail from VIC SS saying that my app has been reached...I did nt get any kind of that..



Log into your account in Victoria website. If you are able to view your application, then it has still not been accepted (they are probably going through your documentation).

If you are not able to see your application, then it has been accepted. You might have to wait for 1-2 days


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> So you've received 189 invitation?


yes pookiefoof, i have a 189 invite ..


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

csvraju said:


> Log into your account in Victoria website. If you are able to view your application, then it has still not been accepted (they are probably going through your documentation).
> 
> If you are not able to see your application, then it has been accepted. You might have to wait for 1-2 days


Which link to click or check?


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> yes pookiefoof, i have a 189 invite ..


Meaning you submitted 2 EOIs?


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

sushree said:


> Hi Anish,
> 
> I have submitted for state nomination almost 3 weeks back. Have not heard from them yet. My agent says waiting period is 12 weeks. So no idea what is happening.
> 
> Sushree


Haven't you got the initial acknowledgement? The 12-week period is applicable post that. What is your Job code?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Meaning you submitted 2 EOIs?[/QU
> 
> infact i din lodge an eoi for 190, crossed 60 points after applying to victoria..
> so went for 189 application..


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

but yes, i think 2 eoi is allowed.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

rashu268 said:


> Haven't you got the initial acknowledgement? The 12-week period is applicable post that. What is your Job code?




No. not yet. I applied today..job code: 261314


----------



## spino1981 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Guyz,
I submitted a few days ago an EOI for 189 and 190 VIC with skillselect, what should I do now?
Can the state of Victoria already see my EOI or I need to apply for state nomination on liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au?
I hope to receive a 189 rather than a 190 but since I have 60 points (65 state nominated) is probably better if I apply for state nomination with VIC since it takes around 12 weeks

suggestions?


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

If you have 60 points then dont go for state nomination.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

spino1981 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> I submitted a few days ago an EOI for 189 and 190 VIC with skillselect, what should I do now?
> Can the state of Victoria already see my EOI or I need to apply for state nomination on liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au?
> I hope to receive a 189 rather than a 190 but since I have 60 points (65 state nominated) is probably better if I apply for state nomination with VIC since it takes around 12 weeks
> ...


You have 60points go for 189 (max 2 to 3 rounds i.e 1 month you ll get invite)
With VIC state nomination you ll have to apply on their website but they take 3 months to give nomination(may be successful or unsuccessful) if successful you apply visa another 3 months of wait in total 6 -7 months.
189 is quicker


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> You have 60points go for 189 (max 2 to 3 rounds i.e 1 month you ll get invite)
> With VIC state nomination you ll have to apply on their website but they take 3 months to give nomination(may be successful or unsuccessful) if successful you apply visa another 3 months of wait in total 6 -7 months.
> 189 is quicker


Visa need to wait for so long as well?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Visa need to wait for so long as well?


Getting nomination aint enough. Once you get a successful nomination you apply for visa and then its upto DIBP. Current timeline for 190 visa grant is 3 months or max 4 months doesnt go beyond that.


----------



## spino1981 (Sep 2, 2014)

@sk2014 really? I would really prefer a 189!

@GinjaNINJA my issue is that I turn 33 the end of the year and I will lose 5 points

@Pookiefoof I see you are in a very similar situation, I'll write you in PVT


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

spino1981 said:


> @sk2014 really? I would really prefer a 189!
> 
> @GinjaNINJA my issue is that I turn 33 the end of the year and I will lose 5 points
> 
> @Pookiefoof I see you are in a very similar situation, I'll write you in PVT


Yours better than mine. At least you still can apply 189 but I can only go for 190


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

*Any news?*



paisrikanth said:


> I have entered the 11th week.. fingrescrossed


Hi Sikanth, 

Any news from Vic?


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Not yet Harsh


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Entered 12th week........completing 12 weeks on Sep 10.......


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Hwy


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey Raju.. Keep us posted on the development


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

paisrikanth said:


> Hey Raju.. Keep us posted on the development


Sure Srikanth


----------



## Salm (Aug 13, 2014)

Mechanical Engineer. Victoria 190. Rejected today. 
60 points including state points.

I had applied on Aug 26.


*Does anyone know where I can apply now?* I don't see any other state accepting mechanical engineers for state sponsorship.


----------



## kukreti_rajiv (Sep 5, 2014)

maverick27 said:


> Yes mate...got a standard response from them...
> 
> "Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.
> 
> ...




So, after that... how much time it took then for final reply of Victorian Government Nomination? What is the current Status, have you migrated now finally??

Iam also in process for submitting the documents to ACS for verification.
Let me know how much time it will take overall for getting Visa finally?


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I applied for SS on 2nd June for 261111 and completed 12 weeks. I knocked them on Wednesday for feedback and got below reply today:

'The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for the occupation of 261111* ICT Business Analyst and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the nomination application.'

How much does it take after this? Do they reject?

Thanks


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for SS on 2nd June for 261111 and completed 12 weeks. I knocked them on Wednesday for feedback and got below reply today:
> 
> ...


4 more weeks max after this

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> 4 more weeks max after this
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


Thank you so much for the assurance. How long does it take after visa is applied?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Zabeen said:


> Thank you so much for the assurance. How long does it take after visa is applied?


After you apply for visa, the time frame depends on so many variables... But since 190 is high priority, you should done relatively faster than 189 guys...


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Salm said:


> Mechanical Engineer. Victoria 190. Rejected today.
> 60 points including state points.
> 
> I had applied on Aug 26.
> ...


You can try for Canada


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Salm said:


> Mechanical Engineer. Victoria 190. Rejected today.
> 60 points including state points.
> 
> I had applied on Aug 26.
> ...


Additionally, could you please share the reason, they specified?


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Friends,
I have applied for Victoria State Sponsorship on 06-Jun-2014 under 262111(Database Administrator) occupation. It was instructed to me in an email saying that the whole process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. Now 13 weeks has been completed but I haven't receive any reply so far. Could someone advise me whether this is normal scenario and how long it might take approximately at the max. Thank you all.

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Karthik1990 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have applied for Victoria State Sponsorship on 06-Jun-2014 under 262111(Database Administrator) occupation. It was instructed to me in an email saying that the whole process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. Now 13 weeks has been completed but I haven't receive any reply so far. Could someone advise me whether this is normal scenario and how long it might take approximately at the max. Thank you all.
> 
> Regards,
> Karthik


It seems they take 15-16 weeks now. However, you can follow up with them


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Karthik1990 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have applied for Victoria State Sponsorship on 06-Jun-2014 under 262111(Database Administrator) occupation. It was instructed to me in an email saying that the whole process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. Now 13 weeks has been completed but I haven't receive any reply so far. Could someone advise me whether this is normal scenario and how long it might take approximately at the max. Thank you all.
> 
> Regards,
> Karthik


Same here! I applied on 2nd Jun'14 and waiting for the nomination. However, after 12 weeks i knocked them through a mail, and got the below standard feedback from them.

''The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for the occupation of 261111 ICT Business Analyst and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the nomination application''

From this forum, i came to know..it takes another 4 weeks after this sort of mail..Hope our patience brings the desired outcome... :fingerscrossed: 

Zabeen
==================================
Code : 261111 Visa: 190

ACS Submitted : 27-Mar-14 | ACS Assessment Received : 16-May-14 | 
IELTS : 7.5 | Victoria SS Submitted : 31-May-14 | Victoria SS Ack : 02-Jun-14 | Invitation Received : :fingerscrossed: Week : 14


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Zabeen / Rashu, 
Thanks for your reply. 

I have another question. I have got my ACS cleared on 19Nov2012 and it is valid till 19Nov2014. After getting state sponsorship, is it required to have ACS valid while processing my Visa application as well? Because I am afraid that Visa processing will exceed beyond 19Nov2014. Anybody have an idea on this condition?

Thanks in Advance!!!

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Karthik1990 said:


> Hi Zabeen / Rashu,
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have another question. I have got my ACS cleared on 19Nov2012 and it is valid till 19Nov2014. After getting state sponsorship, is it required to have ACS valid while processing my Visa application as well? Because I am afraid that Visa processing will exceed beyond 19Nov2014. Anybody have an idea on this condition?
> ...


Your assessment should be valid at the time of invitation. So, if you receive your invitation i.e state sponsorship before 19th Nov 2014, you can lodge your visa. There is no problem if your ACS expires after the invitation.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi all, 

I have applied for Vic ss on last Wednesday, but still I did not get any application acknowledgment email...how much time it will take to get the application acknowledgement email.....

Thanks...
Anish...


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

I have entered my 12th week


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

I have entered my 14th week


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

@Zabeen : Did you put a mail to them?


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for Vic ss on last Wednesday, but still I did not get any application acknowledgment email...how much time it will take to get the application acknowledgement email.....
> 
> ...


Ideally, it should hit your mailbox within a day or two. If it does not hit today then follow up


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

*Points scored*



paisrikanth said:


> I have entered my 12th week


I noticed there are applicants who crossed over 12 weeks deadline and in 14th week or more. I think this happens when there are huge no of applicants who just met the 60 points requirement. 

I'm trying to understand if applicants scoring more than 60 points gets early reply...


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

rashu268 said:


> Ideally, it should hit your mailbox within a day or two. If it does not hit today then follow up


To which email address I can contact Victoria.....


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi CSVRAJU,

Do keep us posted on your outcome.
Could you also provide a few details about your exp in testing and no. of years of exp and such please. A lot of us are sailing in the same boat.

Thanks


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

csvraju said:


> @Zabeen : Did you put a mail to them?


YES! And got the standard reply 'Awaiting industry feedback'. But didn't mention any timeline.. 

What about yours?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Hi Folks

I am going to apply SS, for Victoria and occupation is software eng. I have got my skill assement done last year. then I hold the process as they stop giving SS, as they have opened it back , can I get SS and 5 points?

Thanks


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey Vasu,
Will it not be safe for him (Karthik1990) for getting his ACS re-visited? Have heard of rejection of older ACS as calculation of experience was different then!! 

It would cost him a lot if his application is rejected on basis of same. 



Vasu G said:


> Your assessment should be valid at the time of invitation. So, if you receive your invitation i.e state sponsorship before 19th Nov 2014, you can lodge your visa. There is no problem if your ACS expires after the invitation.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hey Vasu,
> Will it not be safe for him (Karthik1990) for getting his ACS re-visited? Have heard of rejection of older ACS as calculation of experience was different then!!
> 
> It would cost him a lot if his application is rejected on basis of same.


Not sure of rejections on old ACS letters. When it says valid, it is valid. DIBP has its own assessment on awarding points for experience.

But, Yes I think that is a good option. Spending another $500 for re-assessment is worth than loosing $3520 later. 

All the best !!!


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> To which email address I can contact Victoria.....


Try this
[email protected]


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

sanjeewa said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am going to apply SS, for Victoria and occupation is software eng. I have got my skill assement done last year. then I hold the process as they stop giving SS, as they have opened it back , can I get SS and 5 points?
> 
> Thanks


Apply fast and do not delay.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I have skill assessment with 2 years and 11 months experience , But now I have over 4 years experience. as VIC SS looking for 3 years experience for SS would I be able to apply for it ?


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Zabeen said:


> YES! And got the standard reply 'Awaiting industry feedback'. But didn't mention any timeline..
> 
> What about yours?


My 12 weeks will complete on 10Sep......so will put a mail to them on weekend


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> I have skill assessment with 2 years and 11 months experience , But now I have over 4 years experience. as VIC SS looking for 3 years experience for SS would I be able to apply for it ?



The experience decided by ACS is only for DIBP.

Victoria Government considers overall experience (for you 4 Years). I confirmed it from them on mail. So do not wait......go ahead and apply for Vic-SS soon.

All the best


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

csvraju said:


> The experience decided by ACS is only for DIBP.
> 
> Victoria Government considers overall experience (for you 4 Years). I confirmed it from them on mail. So do not wait......go ahead and apply for Vic-SS soon.
> 
> All the best


thanks lot mate you <3.. do they expect working letters from us or just a C.V?


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Not sure of rejections on old ACS letters. When it says valid, it is valid. DIBP has its own assessment on awarding points for experience.
> 
> But, Yes I think that is a good option. Spending another $500 for re-assessment is worth than loosing $3520 later.
> 
> All the best !!!


Hi Friends, 
Thanks for your information. The current ACS result letter which I am having is assessed for 5.5 years of experience. Currently, I have complete 8 years of experience and I am a Electronics and Instrumentation Engg(B.E) graduate. Can you please tell me if I am applying for new ACS assessment, for how much experience I will get ACS approved result letter as per new rules in ACS. Thanks

Regrads 
Karthik


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Sanjeewa,

you can present a better candidature with extra supporting documents.


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Karthik1990 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Thanks for your information. The current ACS result letter which I am having is assessed for 5.5 years of experience. Currently, I have complete 8 years of experience and I am a Electronics and Instrumentation Engg(B.E) graduate. Can you please tell me if I am applying for new ACS assessment, for how much experience I will get ACS approved result letter as per new rules in ACS. Thanks
> 
> Regrads
> Karthik


Hi Friends, 
kindly ignore this post, since I have got the clear details from ACS web site. 
I am also entering 14th week after acknowledged my application for VIC SS on 06Jun2014.

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

HarishInOz said:


> I noticed there are applicants who crossed over 12 weeks deadline and in 14th week or more. I think this happens when there are huge no of applicants who just met the 60 points requirement.
> 
> I'm trying to understand if applicants scoring more than 60 points gets early reply...


Hi Harish!

I think the delay is as a whole scenario. As I have applied with 75 points (considering SS point) but still in 14th week.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

I think people with their industry needed exp like in selenium, python....can get early ss....


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

krish82 said:


> I think people with their industry needed exp like in selenium, python....can get early ss....


Are u talking about software testers ?


----------



## Salm (Aug 13, 2014)

Their letter says it is due to heavy influx of applicants.
I am assuming that it could be because I was missing experience letter from one of the five companies I worked for. But consultant says it is not the reason. I am not sure.

What do you guys think? Could it be because of the missing experience letter?


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Karthik,
From my experience, they would deduct 4 years of experience to equalize our degree to one which is issued in Australia.. Rest experience you can claim once the result is out. 

P.S. they take good 2-3 months for evaluation result. 




Karthik1990 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Thanks for your information. The current ACS result letter which I am having is assessed for 5.5 years of experience. Currently, I have complete 8 years of experience and I am a Electronics and Instrumentation Engg(B.E) graduate. Can you please tell me if I am applying for new ACS assessment, for how much experience I will get ACS approved result letter as per new rules in ACS. Thanks
> 
> Regrads
> Karthik


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Are u talking about software testers ?


Hi Anish,

I am a Software tester too. I applied on 4th September and haven't received the acknowledgment mail as if now. May i know how many years experience do you have? What docs did you upload?

I have 7 years exp in testing.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> Hi Anish,
> 
> I am a Software tester too. I applied on 4th September and haven't received the acknowledgment mail as if now. May i know how many years experience do you have? What docs did you upload?
> 
> I have 7 years exp in testing.


Hi sandeep, 

Today I sent them a mail saying about the acknowledgment, after 1 hr I got the acknowledgement mail, dont know if they saw my mail and replied..

I also have 7 yrs of experience.... I attached ACS, IELTS, declaration, Vic resume....that's it....


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi sandeep,
> 
> Today I sent them a mail saying about the acknowledgment, after 1 hr I got the acknowledgement mail, dont know if they saw my mail and replied..
> 
> I also have 7 yrs of experience.... I attached ACS, IELTS, declaration, Vic resume....that's it....


All others who are waiting for their Acknowledgements from Victoria can try sending mails as Anish did


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi sandeep,
> 
> Today I sent them a mail saying about the acknowledgment, after 1 hr I got the acknowledgement mail, dont know if they saw my mail and replied..
> 
> I also have 7 yrs of experience.... I attached ACS, IELTS, declaration, Vic resume....that's it....


Anish,

Good that you got the mail, when did you apply for SS so that I can wait that much time and send a mail to them.
I have uploaded ACS, IELTS, Bachelors, Reference Letters, Resume, Cover Letter, Passport, and 2 other docs. I utilized all the spaces they have provided to upload.

I researched regarding VIC SS and found that if we include a cover letter there might be more chances of getting approval. So I wrote a cover letter of 5 pages and send it along with the application. Lets see if it really makes a difference or not.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> Anish,
> 
> Good that you got the mail, when did you apply for SS so that I can wait that much time and send a mail to them.
> I have uploaded ACS, IELTS, Bachelors, Reference Letters, Resume, Cover Letter, Passport, and 2 other docs. I utilized all the spaces they have provided to upload.
> ...


I applied on September 3rd


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Friends, 
Is there anyone got cleared the Victoria State Sponsorship and received the invite recently? 

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> I applied on September 3rd


Ok, we are close by with a day difference. I got the acknowledgment mail today, i thought of mailing them if i dont get it today but I think tats not necessary anymore.
Where r u frm?


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

csvraju said:


> My 12 weeks will complete on 10Sep......so will put a mail to them on weekend


Hi Raju,

Please share whatever response you get from them. It will give us some idea about the response to our individual SS applications.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone who is passing 12 weeks onwards have received SS grant on this ongoing working week? Please keep us updated. Thanks.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

No updates yet bro.. I will complete twelve weeks on Friday.. I am thinking to send an email the following Monday


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Victoria rejected my application


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

oh fish!! why so? U had waited for more than 12 weeks right ? what is the reason they have provided


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

The standard reason... The big email... You might have seen the same in the forum


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

But there should be a specific reason..


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

I am freaking nervous now.. :clock:


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

paisrikanth said:


> But there should be a specific reason..


They do not provide any specific reason... This is the email they send

Following a review of the application, we regret to inform you that your client has not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.


Your client’s application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on their ability to address a number of criteria, including:


§ ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

§ demand for particular skills and expertise, and ability to find work in Victoria, 

§ the suitability and transferability of qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,


§ ability and commitment to establishing themselves, and any dependents, in Victoria

§ the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for the occupation. 

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination. 

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your client’s application demonstrated their ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria. 

Your client is entitled to reapply for Victorian Government nomination six months after the date of this email, provided the occupation remains on Victoria’s occupation list, and your client meets any other relevant criteria. See our website for further information on nomination requirements: LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au.


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Victoria rejected my application


For your Occupation why don't you apply for 189 sub class. I think your occupation is in SQL right?


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Karthik1990 said:


> For your Occupation why don't you apply for 189 sub class. I think your occupation is in SQL right?


Karthik is right . 189 Visa Subclass falls under Skilled Occupation List.

@AbdulWaheed
1) You can directly apply for 189 EOI. (I hope you have 60 points).
2) I remember from my research days that there are other States which provide Sponsorship for 261313 Code. So please look at other options.
3) Also, you are entitled to apply for Victorian Nomination again after six months, you can do a lot of research on the skill requirements in australia and modify your CV.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Karthik1990 said:


> For your Occupation why don't you apply for 189 sub class. I think your occupation is in SQL right?


 Yes but i did not have enough points for it as ACS deducted 6 years I did not get points for work experience. i had to take the 190 route


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

I am in the same boat.. that's worrying signs


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello Friends, After hearing all these news I am very much worried about what will be my result as it had reached already 14th month. Really spent lot of money and time in clearing IELTS as if getting IELTS score is the only big barrier. 

Regards 
Karthik


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Yes but i did not have enough points for it as ACS deducted 6 years I did not get points for work experience. i had to take the 190 route


Hey Abdul !!

Sorry on your rejection.

You can go for NSW. But, you need to be real quick on your application, because they close nominations in just few hours or may be even in minutes. They would release the occupation list on 1st of Oct and start online applications on 14th Oct. Check the below link for your information.

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

All the best buddy !! It's not end of the road. Cheers.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Vasu G said:


> Hey Abdul !!
> 
> Sorry on your rejection.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Vasu for youe kind words!! I am applying through an agent so I don't know how pro-active he is going to be on 14th Oct with my case.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Thanks a lot Vasu for youe kind words!! I am applying through an agent so I don't know how pro-active he is going to be on 14th Oct with my case.


I recommend you to apply by yourself instead of your agent, because he might have few more applications and you never know if he will be able to submit your application. Moreover, it would be a simple online application and you need to submit your CV, IELTS, ACS and pay the fees of $300. Just go through the link, which I gave you.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Karthik1990 said:


> Hello Friends, After hearing all these news I am very much worried about what will be my result as it had reached already 14th month. Really spent lot of money and time in clearing IELTS as if getting IELTS score is the only big barrier.
> 
> Regards
> Karthik


Same here Karthik.. I have invested a lot of money and time too.. specially on IELTS as you said.. Good luck to you.. hope to hear good news soon


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi abdulwaheed2710,

Don't wait for the agent, on October 14 2014 you can do on your own. (You need good internet connection)

It is not that much difficult process, just color scan all the mandatory documents (IELTS Score card, skills assessment letter, Educational qualification docs, passport, CV). Don't sleep on that day and look for the online link in NSW site in every 5 minutes and apply it.

Last time online link was appeared on the below link.

NSW Skilled Occupations List - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## DeepBlue1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi everyone. I am new to the forum and would like to ask if anyone recently received Victoria SS with ICT Business Analyst - 261111? I applied on Aug 6 and my self calculated score is 60 (with SS)


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Vasu G said:


> I recommend you to apply by yourself instead of your agent, because he might have few more applications and you never know if he will be able to submit your application. Moreover, it would be a simple online application and you need to submit your CV, IELTS, ACS and pay the fees of $300. Just go through the link, which I gave you.


OK fine...i will discuss this with the agent... Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

siva19 said:


> Hi abdulwaheed2710,
> 
> Don't wait for the agent, on October 14 2014 you can do on your own. (You need good internet connection)
> 
> ...


Thanks Siva


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Vasu G said:


> I recommend you to apply by yourself instead of your agent, because he might have few more applications and you never know if he will be able to submit your application. Moreover, it would be a simple online application and you need to submit your CV, IELTS, ACS and pay the fees of $300. Just go through the link, which I gave you.


One question...I heard that this time for NSW..the MARA registered agents will be getting some extra window for applying as the link opens during midnight and by the time its morning the cap is reached. Is this information true?? anyone?


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Still there is no official confirmation from NSW.

As per their program each intake will be closed when 1000 application reached. (mentioned in their site : Applications close (4-6 weeks after opening or when 1000 application limit is reached))

Keep watch on their site for the update.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> One question...I heard that this time for NSW..the MARA registered agents will be getting some extra window for applying as the link opens during midnight and by the time its morning the cap is reached. Is this information true?? anyone?


Yes. I even heard that, but I am not sure. Check with your agent. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

DeepBlue1 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to the forum and would like to ask if anyone recently received Victoria SS with ICT Business Analyst - 261111? I applied on Aug 6 and my self calculated score is 60 (with SS)


Welcome to the group! I am also waiting for SS since Jun 2nd and applied in 261111. So going through 14th week...


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Friends, 
Just now I got the reply for Victoria SS. They have rejected my application. With the same reason that other applicants are more qualification than me. 
I am having 70 points including state sponsorship. Anyone can suggest how can proceed further for my occupation 262111 Database Administrator.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Just now I also got the rejection mail. I had 75 points. Feeling shattered. Can anyone help with the next step?


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Zabeen said:


> Just now I also got the rejection mail. I had 75 points. Feeling shattered. Can anyone help with the next step?


I think both you applied under 261111. This skill is also considered under SOL. 

I think it is possible for you to directly apply for 189 Subclass.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

csvraju said:


> I think both you applied under 261111. This skill is also considered under SOL.
> 
> I think it is possible for you to directly apply for 189 Subclass.


Thanks. What is the current proccesing time for 189?


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Zabeen said:


> Thanks. What is the current proccesing time for 189?


For 189 you dont need a sponsorship......you can submit an EOI directly. 

I do not know the time frame, but i would suggest the sooner you apply the better.


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

csvraju said:


> I think both you applied under 261111. This skill is also considered under SOL.
> 
> I think it is possible for you to directly apply for 189 Subclass.


No I have applied for 262111- Database Administrator


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Karthik1990 said:


> No I have applied for 262111- Database Administrator


Karthik

You can apply for Canada Fsw. From which ID you got the mail from Victoria ? When did you apply?


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Zabeen,
Wondering why didnt you apply through 189, you seem to have 70 points without SS points. You would get invited in the next round itself. 

Any specific reason for VIC rejection?? wondering if guy with your points get rejected, how should i expect anything!!




Zabeen said:


> Thanks. What is the current proccesing time for 189?


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

Karthik1990 said:


> Hello Friends, After hearing all these news I am very much worried about what will be my result as it had reached already 14th month. Really spent lot of money and time in clearing IELTS as if getting IELTS score is the only big barrier.
> 
> Regards
> Karthik


Hi Karthik,

I'm sorry to know that your application is rejected. How many points do you score? If you score 60 points without State sponsor then try for 189 and I came to know it takes less time than 190 to process.

Good Luck...
Harish


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

HarishInOz said:


> Hi Karthik,
> 
> I'm sorry to know that your application is rejected. How many points do you score? If you score 60 points without State sponsor then try for 189 and I came to know it takes less time than 190 to process.
> 
> ...


Hi, The problem is my occupation is only CSQL not in SQL. Though I have 65 points without SS I can't apply through 189 and in addition I can't apply for NSW also in which Database administrator is not in their occupation list.

Thinking about FSW Canada now


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> Ok, we are close by with a day difference. I got the acknowledgment mail today, i thought of mailing them if i dont get it today but I think tats not necessary anymore.
> Where r u frm?


I am from Bangalore...native kerala. wt abt u


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

i got rejected by VIC earlier today in the morning for 262111- Database admin.

i feel there are very less openings for DBAs as of now in VIC(atleast this is what i feel). checked with my fellow DBAs(Australians) in Melbourne, they did not get calls even with 15+years experience.

Regards.
VC


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't understand why they are rejecting after waiting for over 12 weeks.. Now I am really very nervous


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> I don't understand why they are rejecting after waiting for over 12 weeks.. Now I am really very nervous


I felt the same when I was rejected today morning after 14 weeks... 

They should have done it earlier, so that I could prepare Plan B!


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Agreed!! i was in the impression that the percentage of rejection is less when they usually take 12 weeks or above..


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

paisrikanth said:


> I don't understand why they are rejecting after waiting for over 12 weeks.. Now I am really very nervous


Count me in......its really getting on to my nerves now...ray:


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> Count me in......its really getting on to my nerves now...ray:


we are very close bro.. it's just 3days apart.. I submitted on 12th June for Software Engineer code.. concern is I have only 60 points including the sponsorship


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi ,

I applied for Software Engineer in August with 60 points too.
I am eagerly waiting for your application outcome to know the trend.All the best


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Prayers for all who are waiting, may positive outcome comes. Also pray for me, I have applied for EOI for 189 today..

Result will be published on 22nd Sep..


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Good luck to all


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Zabeen said:


> Prayers for all who are waiting, may positive outcome comes. Also pray for me, I have applied for EOI for 189 today..
> 
> Result will be published on 22nd Sep..


All the best Zabeen.....


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Prayers for all who are waiting, may positive outcome comes. Also pray for me, I have applied for EOI for 189 today..
> 
> Result will be published on 22nd Sep..


Why didn't you apply for 189 in the first place. anyways goodluck


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

Karthik1990 said:


> Hi Zabeen / Rashu,
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have another question. I have got my ACS cleared on 19Nov2012 and it is valid till 19Nov2014. After getting state sponsorship, is it required to have ACS valid while processing my Visa application as well? Because I am afraid that Visa processing will exceed beyond 19Nov2014. Anybody have an idea on this condition?
> ...


Hi Karthik,,

Here you go for more clarity...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ew-rule-acs-old-assessment-2.html#post5204194


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Why didn't you apply for 189 in the first place. anyways goodluck


Hi..


I went for 190 to make it faster... 

Dont know how much time i will need in this phase.

THanks

-----------------------------------------
189 SOL - 261111 | ACS Outcome : 16/05/2014 (8 Yrs considered+) | IELTS : 7.5 | Total Points : 70 | Submitted EOI : 22/09/2014 | Invite Received : ? | Visa Lodged - ?? | PCC/Medicals : ??? | Visa : ????


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Agreed!! i was in the impression that the percentage of rejection is less when they usually take 12 weeks or above..


I thought exactly the same buddy, but you never know...

I even gave up my favourite violin learning classes to preapare for ielts and did extensive research, invested lot of money with high hopes...


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

csvraju said:


> All the best Zabeen.....


Good Luck...


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> we are very close bro.. it's just 3days apart.. I submitted on 12th June for Software Engineer code.. concern is I have only 60 points including the sponsorship


count me on... I've applied on 14 June.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Hi..
> 
> 
> I went for 190 to make it faster...
> ...


whats done is done. 261111 with 70 points for 189 you would've have been in last phase of visa approval you shouldn't wasted more than 3 months for victoria nomination.
both 189 and 190 takes 3 months for visa approval + time taken by eoi invite(depends on your points) or state nomination (vic and nsw takes 3months).
Nevertheless goodluck for upcoming round.


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> we are very close bro.. it's just 3days apart.. I submitted on 12th June for Software Engineer code.. concern is I have only 60 points including the sponsorship


Srikant,

Today you completed 12 weeks, are you thinking to mail them? I'll mail them asking for status on Monday the 15th. I'm getting restless now... :boink


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

HarishInOz said:


> Srikant,
> 
> Today you completed 12 weeks, are you thinking to mail them? I'll mail them asking for status on Monday the 15th. I'm getting restless now... :boink


Yes, I completed 12 weeks today.. I am hesitating to mail them today.. probably I will do it on Monday.. Please suggest should I mail them today?


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Found the below info in one of the linkedin thread....it would help in movement planning

review about recruitment market. 

here financial starts at 1st of july. 
for july - very few jobs because companies close their financial turnover or tax year. 
August- mid of October best time arrive in australia , because companies again boot up production until chrismas so recruitement process is over for enormous production in November-december. 
November-december- very few opportunities left. 
after 25 december to 31 january- holidays in all offices - no job 
Feb - people come back from holidays industries starts up in slow pace. 
March - Again bootup of production till end of may . 
june slow down of industries for closing financial year.


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

paisrikanth said:


> Yes, I completed 12 weeks today.. I am hesitating to mail them today.. probably I will do it on Monday.. Please suggest should I mail them today?


A few days back.....some one said.....if we receive an acknowledgement for our post 12-weeks mail, we are sure of getting a +ve result. 

But looking at the past few days....nothing is certain 

Jokes apart..........we all need to be patient i know its difficult....but we dont have any other option


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Yes, I completed 12 weeks today.. I am hesitating to mail them today.. probably I will do it on Monday.. Please suggest should I mail them today?


I suggest you mail them tomorrow or on Monday as today is the 12th and also a Friday they'll be in weekend mood.


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

csvraju said:


> A few days back.....some one said.....if we receive an acknowledgement for our post 12-weeks mail, we are sure of getting a +ve result.
> 
> But looking at the past few days....nothing is certain
> 
> Jokes apart..........we all need to be patient i know its difficult....but we dont have any other option


Hi csvraju,

When are you expecting your invite from VIC?


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

first said:


> Hi csvraju,
> 
> When are you expecting your invite from VIC?


This is my 13th week.....and most of the results have come in the 14th week..... so expecting the results any time next week.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> This is my 13th week.....and most of the results have come in the 14th week..... so expecting the results any time next week.


How many points have u claimed raju?


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

paisrikanth said:


> How many points have u claimed raju?


65 Point including Victoria SS.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> 65 Point including Victoria SS.


Super u have a good chance.. I have only 60 including SS and that's a concern


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

OZIND said:


> Found the below info in one of the linkedin thread....it would help in movement planning
> 
> review about recruitment market.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

paisrikanth said:


> Super u have a good chance.. I have only 60 including SS and that's a concern


Hi Srikanth, 

There is nothing to do with points...I have even 70 points. The main thing is, a strong resume...so dont worry

Anish


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

paisrikanth said:


> Super u have a good chance.. I have only 60 including SS and that's a concern



Srikanth,

Please understand that points are not important for Victoria SS. Those are for DIBP only. We have to fulfill Victoria SS pre-requisites and our Resume should have skills that are needed in Victoria State.

So do not worry about points!!


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks Anish and Raju.. let's pray and hope for the best result


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

paisrikanth said:


> How many points have u claimed raju?



I just remembered, that when i applied for VIC SS, i has only 60 points. So i claimed only 60. Now, since i have completed 5 years in Job, my points have increased to 65.

So even i have claimed only 60 points.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Guys,


Anybody here who got positive nomination for 261311 analyst programmer?


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey Guys.. I am planning to write VIC an email on my status today as I have passed the 12 week mark


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

paisrikanth said:


> Hey Guys.. I am planning to write VIC an email on my status today as I have passed the 12 week mark


Keep us posted on the reply you get from them


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> Keep us posted on the reply you get from them


Sure Raju!! Have you tried contacting them ?


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

paisrikanth said:


> Sure Raju!! Have you tried contacting them ?


Nope but i will do today......as i have almost entered 13th week


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Hey Guys.. I am planning to write VIC an email on my status today as I have passed the 12 week mark


Folks, as I've entered 13th Week, should I mail them or wait for couple of more days and see if we get any replies?:juggle:


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

HarishInOz said:


> Folks, as I've entered 13th Week, should I mail them or wait for couple of more days and see if we get any replies?:juggle:


Same Dilemma as you,, but the instinct says to drop them an email


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Guys any news on? Been so quiet these past few days.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Guys any news on? Been so quiet these past few days.


tough and nervous days..


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

When I look at this thread recently, it seems that the waiting is not over
for even the candidates who applied on June 9th, June 12th, Jun 14th , July 18th and mine is August , its to far😣.Hope to hear from you all soon


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> tough and nervous days..


Yeah, I can relate to that. I can see everyone are hesitating to email Victoria State for the result


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> I am from Bangalore...native kerala. wt abt u


I am from Hyderabad, native Vijayawada.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

csvraju said:


> A few days back.....some one said.....if we receive an acknowledgement for our post 12-weeks mail, we are sure of getting a +ve result.
> 
> But looking at the past few days....nothing is certain
> 
> Jokes apart..........we all need to be patient i know its difficult....but we dont have any other option


Hi Raju,

You keep hearing different theories all the time to keep our hopes positive. Anyway I wish you and other best of luck and I wish you will get the invite in this week.

As far as my understanding, I believe the reason they are rejecting is based on the industry inputs they are receiving, they must be literally checking our experience and exposure we have with latest technology(from our resume they will know) and how we can be an asset to Victoria.

They must be checking with some agency or companies regarding our skills and the jobs available in the market right now. I researched quite a bit and I included a cover letter and wrote everything about Victoria and Melbourne with all kinda stuff. Finally I mentioned about my experience and how it will be useful to them and pasted all the links for the jobs I found in VIC. I found almost 400-500 jobs for tester and pasted around 15-20 links with the results.

Now, I have to see if they agree with my research and give me the invite or not and if my theory is right or wrong.


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> I am from Hyderabad, native Vijayawada.


I'm from Bangalore, native Bangalore...


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

*did you get any reply*



csvraju said:


> Nope but i will do today......as i have almost entered 13th week



Hi Raju,

Did you get any reply from them? please share with us if u got any reply.


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> Hi Raju,
> 
> You keep hearing different theories all the time to keep our hopes positive. Anyway I wish you and other best of luck and I wish you will get the invite in this week.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandeep,
Your approach sounds interesting. However, this is not how I applied. My agent did not ask me to send any cover letter. I have sent the resume along with other documents. Now I am wondering whether cover letter is as important as resume! :confused2:


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

first said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> Your approach sounds interesting. However, this is not how I applied. My agent did not ask me to send any cover letter. I have sent the resume along with other documents. Now I am wondering whether cover letter is as important as resume! :confused2:


Hi First,

Dont worry..Cover letter is not mandatory or optional. Its all depend on VIC...and your skills demand...

Anish


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi First,
> 
> Dont worry..Cover letter is not mandatory or optional. Its all depend on VIC...and your skills demand...
> 
> Anish


Ultimately it comes down ti two things - luck and ur job code availability. Rest will play second fiddle.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

first said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> Your approach sounds interesting. However, this is not how I applied. My agent did not ask me to send any cover letter. I have sent the resume along with other documents. Now I am wondering whether cover letter is as important as resume! :confused2:


Its not mandate, even my agent said its not required but I insisted and worked on my cover letter for 3-4 days and attached it. I just attached it to make it easier for them to show there are enough jobs available and that u r serious abt settling in Vic.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

HarishInOz said:


> I'm from Bangalore, native Bangalore...


Hi Harish, whr in Blore r u from? My uncle lives in hsr layout.


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

:director:Entered 14th Week.......


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> :director:Entered 14th Week.......


crucial week for all of us.. you me and Harish.. Good Luck


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

All the best you guys!


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

first said:


> All the best you guys!


Thanks first  and same to you too......


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> Thanks first  and same to you too......


Hi All,

I have sent the commitment letter to my agent after she asked for one in mid August for Vic sponsorship. The Vic people replied with an email in the last week of August. They say it is wait of 14-16 weeks to hear from them regarding state sponsorship. Usually from what i have readthey get back during 14th week. So please be positive people. Hoping to hear for all soon.


Sushree


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

sushree said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have sent the commitment letter to my agent after she asked for one in mid August for Vic sponsorship. The Vic people replied with an email in the last week of August. They say it is wait of 14-16 weeks to hear from them regarding state sponsorship. Usually from what i have readthey get back during 14th week. So please be positive people. Hoping to hear for all soon.
> 
> ...


How was ur result ?


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> Hi Harish, whr in Blore r u from? My uncle lives in hsr layout.


My parents live in hsr layout and I'm in Mysore as I'm working for a company located in Mysore...


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

sushree said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have sent the commitment letter to my agent after she asked for one in mid August for Vic sponsorship. The Vic people replied with an email in the last week of August. They say it is wait of 14-16 weeks to hear from them regarding state sponsorship. Usually from what i have readthey get back during 14th week. So please be positive people. Hoping to hear for all soon.
> 
> ...


Looks like they've added 2-4 weeks more to the waiting period, it was 12 weeks when we applied way back in June 2014... 

Good Luck to everyone, hoping to see happy messages coming in...


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> How was ur result ?


Still waiting for the invitation. It is not even a month. . Do not know how long the wait is going to be for me.


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Has anyone received any updates????


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Have you guys already sent an email to Victoria State? Or everyone are still waiting for response?


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Haven't sent an email yet dude.. We all waiting for another couple of days before approaching them


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Haven't sent an email yet dude.. We all waiting for another couple of days before approaching them


I thought of waiting for few days, but now I'm restless and mailing them tomorrow...


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

HarishInOz said:


> I thought of waiting for few days, but now I'm restless and mailing them tomorrow...


I have it in my drafts too.. Let me know when you send it, I will press the SEND button on my mailbox


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi guys, I heard that VIC gives priority to candidates referred by MARA agents, and they are likely to get SS...how far this is true...


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi guys, I heard that VIC gives priority to candidates referred by MARA agents, and they are likely to get SS...how far this is true...


Who has told you this? Any immigration consultant?
Please do not believe on such rumors


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> I have it in my drafts too.. Let me know when you send it, I will press the SEND button on my mailbox


Yes brother. Please follow up. That will shed some light on our cases too. I have applied on 21st July


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi guys, I heard that VIC gives priority to candidates referred by MARA agents, and they are likely to get SS...how far this is true...


No idea about this. but Victoria definately gives priority to 457 visa holders. most of them get invitation in straight 3-5 days after applying.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> No idea about this. but Victoria definately gives priority to 457 visa holders. most of them get invitation in straight 3-5 days after applying.


457 is a temporary visa I guess


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> 457 is a temporary visa I guess


i am talking about 457 visa holders who are applying for 190. VIC have streamlined process for them.


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

*Sent!*



paisrikanth said:


> I have it in my drafts too.. Let me know when you send it, I will press the SEND button on my mailbox


Friend...

I sent it just now...


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

HarishInOz said:


> Friend...
> 
> I sent it just now...


Good luck Harish.. I am sending my mail in 30 mins


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi guys, I heard that VIC gives priority to candidates referred by MARA agents, and they are likely to get SS...how far this is true...


Not sure if this is true but my agent is MARA registered and no where in the application has he mentioned about his referral.


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

All the best everyone for SS. Let us all hope for positive outcome. It is a game of luck and sheer luck. There are no rules to this invitation.

Fingers crossed for everyone including myself.
Keep posting the progress.

:fingerscrossed:
Sushree


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Harish and Srikanth

Do let us know of the reply you people get.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> Harish and Srikanth
> 
> Do let us know of the reply you people get.


I have just sent my email.. Hoping and praying for the best..


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> I have just sent my email.. Hoping and praying for the best..


All the best pai.... 

Sushree


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Best of luck to all of you...May god grant your wish..ray2:


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Best of luck to all of you...May god grant your wish..ray2:


Thanks Zabeen


----------



## lvbntapasvi (Sep 9, 2014)

*Doubt on eligibility*

I am applying for Skilled Regional Visa Sub-class 489

I can see that for my occupation Developer Programmer (261312), currently the applications are open for Victoria and Tasmania State. And the eligibility requirement states that IELTS 7.0 band is required in each section for VIC. I have an overall band of 7.0 with

Listening – 7.5
Reading – 6.5
Writing – 7.0
Speaking – 7.0

And I have come to the following conclusion of 50 points with the following break-up, and if the state sponsors 10 points this will be 60 points.

Age – 31 – 30 points
IELTS – 0 points
Employment – 5 points
Qualification – 15 points

Am I still eligible for applying for Victoria state, as I don’t have 7.0 in the reading section? Or will my application get rejected?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

lvbntapasvi said:


> I am applying for Skilled Regional Visa Sub-class 489
> 
> I can see that for my occupation Developer Programmer (261312), currently the applications are open for Victoria and Tasmania State. And the eligibility requirement states that IELTS 7.0 band is required in each section for VIC. I have an overall band of 7.0 with
> 
> ...


If eligibility is 7 all then its 7 all . overall doesn't count. Try IELTS again reading(Gen) is piece of cake you can grab 7 all and you ll be eligible for 189.


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Good luck Harish.. I am sending my mail in 30 mins


Good luck to you too..

Lets hope for the positive results...


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

I haven't received any updates on my email yet. I will post here if i hear from them today..

Harish any updates for you?


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Today I received the standard reply.. Please see below

Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.

The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for the occupation of 261313 Software Engineer and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the nomination application.

We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am entering the 10th week still no update. I do not know when this incessant wait will get over.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Today I received the standard reply.. Please see below
> 
> Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.
> 
> ...


This was expected. I think we should look forward to NSW as they are going to declare a new list on 1st October. However, there is no assurance of ICT jobs making the way to the list.


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Today I received the standard reply.. Please see below
> 
> Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.
> 
> ...



Even I got the same reply, word by word as it is...

we can expect the reply next week... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

HarishInOz said:


> Even I got the same reply, word by word as it is...
> 
> we can expect the reply next week... :fingerscrossed:


Great to hear this.......hope we get our mails as soon as possible with positive results..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MazKhanz (Oct 3, 2013)

*Incorrect Point score submitted in Vic SS Application*

Dear ExpatForum members, I could really use some advice on a (possible) sticky situation.

I had submitted EOI (16-Sep-14) with all my experience related to my assessed skill (ICT Security Specialist) as assessed by ACS ...claiming 15points for experience. This had bought my DIBP point score to 65 (60 points + 5 points for SS Nomination = 65)
Then I submitted the VIC SS application (17-Sep-14) based on the above and mentioned the DIBP score as 60 on the form (as it mentioned not to include possible nomination score). 

This is where it gets interesting, after reviewing expatforum, DIBP & ACS documentation I realized that I can claim only the experience post Oct 2007 as ACS has declared in my letter that that is when I reached appropriate
skilled level  (don't get me started on that topic...lost 6 years of relevant experience ) So I should claim only ~7 years of experience and not >10yrs..bringing my experience points down to 10 points from 15. I updated the EOI yesterday evening to reflect this ..so my EOI score is 60 (55 points + 5 points for SS Nomination = 60), would I need to inform the Vic SS folks of this separately or they will refer to the latest EOI for considering the points. The reason I ask is in the one question in Vic SS that asked for DIBP points without SS points and I had mentioned 60...everything else is accurate. All advise welcome :confused2:


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

MazKhanz said:


> Dear ExpatForum members, I could really use some advice on a (possible) sticky situation.
> 
> I had submitted EOI (16-Sep-14) with all my experience related to my assessed skill (ICT Security Specialist) as assessed by ACS ...claiming 15points for experience. This had bought my DIBP point score to 65 (60 points + 5 points for SS Nomination = 65)
> Then I submitted the VIC SS application (17-Sep-14) based on the above and mentioned the DIBP score as 60 on the form (as it mentioned not to include possible nomination score).
> ...


Hi Maz,

First of all welcome to the sponsorship club. 

Secondly, I would recommend that you write a detailed mail to the Victoria SS department, mentioning the error. I am sure they would really help in this regard.

in my opinion the best thing to do is to call them. The number would be present in the mail your received from Victoria State. Call them and explain the situation to them. 

I agree this is a delicate situation, and only and only the concerned people (here the guys from Nomination department) can help you. Do not wait. All the best.

Regards
Raju


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi guys, I heard that VIC gives priority to candidates referred by MARA agents, and they are likely to get SS...how far this is true...


No, I don't think so.

SS


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

MazKhanz said:


> Dear ExpatForum members, I could really use some advice on a (possible) sticky situation.
> 
> I had submitted EOI (16-Sep-14) with all my experience related to my assessed skill (ICT Security Specialist) as assessed by ACS ...claiming 15points for experience. This had bought my DIBP point score to 65 (60 points + 5 points for SS Nomination = 65)
> Then I submitted the VIC SS application (17-Sep-14) based on the above and mentioned the DIBP score as 60 on the form (as it mentioned not to include possible nomination score).
> ...


Although the VIC State considers all your experience for the purpose of sponsoring, DIBP only considers based on your ACS evaluation. Since the points have changed, I suppose you would be on the safer side to inform SBMP about the changes.

SS


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi guys, I heard that VIC gives priority to candidates referred by MARA agents, and they are likely to get SS...how far this is true...





fly2shashi said:


> No, I don't think so.
> 
> SS


Hi anish, 
I had the same feeling like if I submit EOI through mara agent invite is sure bcoz they check all the necessary document and validate and upload it...so the assessing pupil think it's fine to approve...later I found its myth...In any kind process like EOI for ss and visa application should not mention any details like process been carrying by agent...my process consultant confirmed it....


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

krish82 said:


> Hi anish,
> I had the same feeling like if I submit EOI through mara agent invite is sure bcoz they check all the necessary document and validate and upload it...so the assessing pupil think it's fine to approve...later I found its myth...In any kind process like EOI for ss and visa application should not mention any details like process been carrying by agent...my process consultant confirmed it....


Correct. We do not need any agent. All rules are clearly mentioned in websites , so it is better to submit ourselves


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Saleem Hamad said:


> Can anyone help me on this i lodge for SS vic going for 190 but i have enough points (65) to go for 189 which is the better option please help me out on this
> 
> seniors


189 is always better. You can live anywhere in Australia.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Saleem Hamad said:


> Can anyone help me on this i lodge for SS vic going for 190 but i have enough points (65) to go for 189 which is the better option please help me out on this
> 
> seniors


189 is always better. Freedom to live in any state in Australia is priceless.
On the other side, DIBP gives higher priority to processing of 190 applications.
Cheers.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> 189 is always better. Freedom to live in any state in Australia is priceless.
> On the other side, DIBP gives higher priority to processing of 190 applications.
> Cheers.


I thought 189 faster than 190 applications.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> I thought 189 faster than 190 applications.



No 190 is faster.


----------



## Intellectual (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I've a query regarding Victoria State Sponsorship. I've almost 4 years of experience in Software Engineering (261313) out of which ACS has deducted more than 2 years and I am left with almost 1.5 years of experience. I am not claiming any points for the experience but still I am able to score 55 without state sponsorship. My question is the condition which says that VIC SS requires 3 years of experience, Is it without the deduction?? Means I can still be able to apply for VIC SS??? And how long does it take to get an acknowledgement from VIC as I'll be turning 33 on 18th of December, this year???? Meaning, I am still having almost 3 months.... Your prompt detailed answer is requested.... Thanks & warm regards,


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Intellectual said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I've a query regarding Victoria State Sponsorship. I've almost 4 years of experience in Software Engineering (261313) out of which ACS has deducted more than 2 years and I am left with almost 1.5 years of experience. I am not claiming any points for the experience but still I am able to score 55 without state sponsorship. My question is the condition which says that VIC SS requires 3 years of experience, Is it without the deduction?? Means I can still be able to apply for VIC SS??? And how long does it take to get an acknowledgement from VIC as I'll be turning 33 on 18th of December, this year???? Meaning, I am still having almost 3 months.... Your prompt detailed answer is requested.... Thanks & warm regards,


I have enquired this ,and they confirmed that they consider overall experience. Apply immidiately


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Intellectual said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I've a query regarding Victoria State Sponsorship. I've almost 4 years of experience in Software Engineering (261313) out of which ACS has deducted more than 2 years and I am left with almost 1.5 years of experience. I am not claiming any points for the experience but still I am able to score 55 without state sponsorship. My question is the condition which says that VIC SS requires 3 years of experience, Is it without the deduction?? Means I can still be able to apply for VIC SS??? And how long does it take to get an acknowledgement from VIC as I'll be turning 33 on 18th of December, this year???? Meaning, I am still having almost 3 months.... Your prompt detailed answer is requested.... Thanks & warm regards,



Acknowledgement comes in a day. However, the duration to obtain sponsorship has been observed as 14-16 weeks. So, apply oft it and also keep an eye on NSW. They are going to open from 1st October


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Seems like lately there's no good news from Victoria State


----------



## slkmerc (Jan 20, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Seems like lately there's no good news from Victoria State


Just to share I received Vic SS invitation on 1-Sept 









__________________
133211 | IELTS: 7 & above, Nov-13 | AIM: Nov-13 | EOI Lodged: Nov-13 | Vic SS Lodged: Apr-14 | Invitation: 1-Sep-14 |


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

slkmerc said:


> Just to share I received Vic SS invitation on 1-Sept
> 
> __________________
> 133211 | IELTS: 7 & above, Nov-13 | AIM: Nov-13 | EOI Lodged: Nov-13 | Vic SS Lodged: Apr-14 | Invitation: 1-Sep-14 |


Congratulations buddy! Can see that you've waited for so many months


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Saleem Hamad said:


> thanks for all your help my priority is to go VIC so as long as 190 process faster i go with it


Look at the processing time for nomination. People have been waiting for months. So, it's better to apply for 189 and go to Victoria


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Any updates guys?


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Saleem Hamad said:


> thanks for all your help my priority is to go VIC so as long as 190 process faster i go with it


I thought the same, but people(including me) had to wait for a long time compared to people who had applied for 189


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Any response from Victoria State after you guys sent them an email?


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Any response from Victoria State after you guys sent them an email?


No mails yet...


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

HarishInOz said:


> No mails yet...


Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

HarishInOz said:


> No mails yet...



Hi All.... Any invitation from VIC for SS?? Any good news??


Sushree


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

sushree said:


> Hi All.... Any invitation from VIC for SS?? Any good news??
> 
> 
> Sushree


No news yet. How agonizing


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> No news yet. How agonizing


I think all of us are having the same feeling. Sighhhhh


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> Great to hear this.......hope we get our mails as soon as possible with positive results..:fingerscrossed:


Hi Raju,

Any updates from your side ? Did you try chasing them today ?


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

paisrikanth said:


> Hi Raju,
> 
> Any updates from your side ? Did you try chasing them today ?


Nopes.....just hanging in there and banging my head like a pendulum clock left to right.......


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Salm said:


> Mechanical Engineer. Victoria 190. Rejected today.
> 60 points including state points.
> 
> I had applied on Aug 26.
> ...


So fast you got your result!


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> So fast you got your result!


We can not draw any pattern of cases. Rejections surface in 25 days and after 14-15 weeks too.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

in the 14th week and still waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

:director: Entered 15th Week


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

You two are making us nervous! LOL


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

What is the maximum waiting time?


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Prasad_aus said:


> What is the maximum waiting time?


I would be very happy if some could really answer that


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

Prasad_aus said:


> What is the maximum waiting time?


It's very hard to say that buddy. It depends on various circumstances and mainly VIC state. As per folks here in this forum it's usually 14 to 16 weeks now.

By the way, all the best to all waiting for their invite.

SS


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

I think I should retake IELTS. Can't bear the feeling of waiting for 15th week and they reject me :faint2:


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> I think I should retake IELTS. Can't bear the feeling of waiting for 15th week and they reject me :faint2:


It seems once the block cleared, our applications will also get fast outcome .So,hoping for Senior's (who applied in June) to get the responses soon.


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> I think I should retake IELTS. Can't bear the feeling of waiting for 15th week and they reject me :faint2:


Seriously...


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> It seems once the block cleared, our applications will also get fast outcome .So,hoping for Senior's (who applied in June) to get the responses soon.


I think some of them ( June batch ) already received a response from Victoria State.


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> I think some of them ( June batch ) already received a response from Victoria State.


Since some of the June batch in this thread received the standard delay mail, I thought
their whole process is slowed down now..But we really cannot guess anything at this point😊


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> Since some of the June batch in this thread received the standard delay mail, I thought
> their whole process is slowed down now..But we really cannot guess anything at this point?de0a


Let's hope for the best. Especially for those who have been waiting for so long. Pray hard for you guys!


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

So thats it guys.....its the end of the road for me. My SS got rejected today morning. 

All the best for the for you all who have been eagerly waiting. I wish you all get positive results for Victoria SS.


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

csvraju said:


> So thats it guys.....its the end of the road for me. My SS got rejected today morning.
> 
> All the best for the for you all who have been eagerly waiting. I wish you all get positive results for Victoria SS.


Thats really bad news. This is totally demotivating. I dont see any reasons why testers should at all get interested in Aus PR.


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

csvraju said:


> So thats it guys.....its the end of the road for me. My SS got rejected today morning.
> 
> All the best for the for you all who have been eagerly waiting. I wish you all get positive results for Victoria SS.


Very sorry to hear that!Hope u find alternative ways to achieve..really unpredictable after such a long wait!:drama:


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> So thats it guys.....its the end of the road for me. My SS got rejected today morning.
> 
> All the best for the for you all who have been eagerly waiting. I wish you all get positive results for Victoria SS.


WT!! it's devastating man..


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

csvraju said:


> So thats it guys.....its the end of the road for me. My SS got rejected today morning.
> 
> All the best for the for you all who have been eagerly waiting. I wish you all get positive results for Victoria SS.



Sorry mate, can you apply to some other state?


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> WT!! it's devastating man..


Yes, Very bad indeed, its like a near death experience...


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

csvraju said:


> So thats it guys.....its the end of the road for me. My SS got rejected today morning.
> 
> All the best for the for you all who have been eagerly waiting. I wish you all get positive results for Victoria SS.


Hi Raju,

Why do't you try for 189 visa?


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

HarishInOz said:


> Hi Raju,
> 
> Why do't you try for 189 visa?


Software Tester Occupation comes under CSOL.

And CSOL application must have a State Sponsorship.

Thats why.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> Software Tester Occupation comes under CSOL.
> 
> And CSOL application must have a State Sponsorship.
> 
> Thats why.


Whats the plan B?


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> Software Tester Occupation comes under CSOL.
> 
> And CSOL application must have a State Sponsorship.
> 
> Thats why.


OMG... even i have applied for SS as a software tester. Now looking at the time they took to reject your visa I am scared now. So they just keep you waiting and guessing and then finally reject the SS. This is really bad even i do not have any hopes now.

Sushree


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

sushree said:


> OMG... even i have applied for SS as a software tester. Now looking at the time they took to reject your visa I am scared now. So they just keep you waiting and guessing and then finally reject the SS. This is really bad even i do not have any hopes now.
> 
> Sushree


This is ridiculous what happened to Raju after making him wait for 15 weeks.. but lets still pray and hope for a positive outcome


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

Raju what is your next plan... I am not sure even other are opening for software testers job or not. If lucky and we have other states sponsoring then you can go ahead and apply there.... Also let us know what you are planning to do next?

Sushree


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

raju go to canada


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

csvraju said:


> So thats it guys.....its the end of the road for me. My SS got rejected today morning.
> 
> All the best for the for you all who have been eagerly waiting. I wish you all get positive results for Victoria SS.




So sorry for you  It's really unfair. They should reject earlier if they have the intention to do...I faced the same reality after on my 15th week..

Chalk out a Plan B. Wait till 1st Oct to see whether this job opens at NSW or not. Also you can try Canada.


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> So thats it guys.....its the end of the road for me. My SS got rejected today morning.
> 
> All the best for the for you all who have been eagerly waiting. I wish you all get positive results for Victoria SS.


Raju have you ever submitted a commitment letter to Vic state? Why did they do this? Please have hopes Raju. Do not lose it this soon. 

You might consider to write them back...

Think over it. and did you apply on your own or through an agent? 


Sushree


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

sushree said:


> Raju have you ever submitted a commitment letter to Vic state? Why did they do this? Please have hopes Raju. Do not lose it this soon.
> 
> You might consider to write them back...
> 
> ...


I Signed all the declaration letters that were asked by them.

And i applied on my own.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

sushree said:


> Raju have you ever submitted a commitment letter to Vic state? Why did they do this? Please have hopes Raju. Do not lose it this soon.
> 
> You might consider to write them back...
> 
> ...


What reason they have mentioned? if you can post the reply we can try to figure out. In my case at the end they added there are other means to apply for australia..which indicated to apply at 189 as i had good score. and i did so and got the invitation.

I agree too...dont lose your hope.


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> I Signed all the declaration letters that were asked by them.
> 
> And i applied on my own.



Did they give you any reason why your SS was rejected? They cannot say job code is not in demand as it is the only state for testers. What reason did they give?

Sushree


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

csvraju said:


> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> ...


This is just carbon copy of my reply! But in your case this has opening only at VIC. So what other means they are mentioning, i dont know. Wait till 1st Oct'14, check the upcoming NSW jobs...


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> ...



So they rule out saying that you are not as promising as other applicants.... wow that is new. So we would never know what is exactly happening on their side.... yes wait and see if other states are opening up in October.

Sushree


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

csvraju said:


> So thats it guys.....its the end of the road for me. My SS got rejected today morning.
> 
> All the best for the for you all who have been eagerly waiting. I wish you all get positive results for Victoria SS.


Ahhhhhh  Don't be upset, let's try another way!

I guess I need to prepare for the worst too.out:


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

csvraju said:


> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this bad news raju...

What I understand is they will do a deep study about your resume first,
then, ur skill demand
then, as they said "your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria" --it means that they are luking for any friends or relatives that you have in Victoria, and they think that it will be helpful for you to settle and find a job...


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Sorry to hear this bad news raju...
> 
> What I understand is they will do a deep study about your resume first,
> then, ur skill demand
> then, as they said "your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria" --it means that they are luking for any friends or relatives that you have in Victoria, and they think that it will be helpful for you to settle and find a job...


So it is one of important criteria to have someone in Vis state... I have mentioned that I have relative in Adelaide. Then also they will not consider as per your analysis as there is a chance I might shift to Adelaide. So it a lose-lose situation in any case and we testers have no chance in Australia.


Sushree


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

sushree said:


> So it is one of important criteria to have someone in Vis state... I have mentioned that I have relative in Adelaide. Then also they will not consider as per your analysis as there is a chance I might shift to Adelaide. So it a lose-lose situation in any case and we testers have no chance in Australia.
> 
> 
> Sushree


Don't loose heart.. one of my colleague who is a software tester, started process after me but he already settled in Victoria and now working for Force.. It's all luck i believe


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Don't loose heart.. one of my colleague who is a software tester, started process after me but he already settled in Victoria and now working for Force.. It's all luck i believe



I am at loss of words..... do not know how this works? I just will wait for the results to be out. Good or bad do not want to ponder on this thought any more.

Sushree


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Don't loose heart.. one of my colleague who is a software tester, started process after me but he already settled in Victoria and now working for Force.. It's all luck i believe


He got a job offer from Melbourne?


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi
I got a rejection yesterday but it was in 2weeks. The same standard mail as mentioned above with an additional option of eligibilty to reapply after 6 months.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nabha said:


> Hi
> I got a rejection yesterday but it was in 2weeks. The same standard mail as mentioned above with an additional option of eligibilty to reapply after 6 months.


It means that u applied this month and got rejection also the same month


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> It means that u applied this month and got rejection also the same month


Yes you are right.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Nabha said:


> Hi
> I got a rejection yesterday but it was in 2weeks. The same standard mail as mentioned above with an additional option of eligibilty to reapply after 6 months.


What job code did you apply? Can you please share your timeline


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> What job code did you apply? Can you please share your timeline


Its 233513.EOI submiited on 4th sep with 60pts and rejected on 22nd.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Nabha said:


> Its 233513.EOI submiited on 4th sep with 60pts and rejected on 22nd.


What's your IELTS result and year of experience?


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> What's your IELTS result and year of experience?


Its 7.5 across and 19yrs respectively.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Nabha said:


> Hi
> I got a rejection yesterday but it was in 2weeks. The same standard mail as mentioned above with an additional option of eligibilty to reapply after 6 months.


What was your nominated occupation?


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> What was your nominated occupation?


Its control and Automation Engineer.(233513)


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

csvraju said:


> So thats it guys.....its the end of the road for me. My SS got rejected today morning.
> 
> All the best for the for you all who have been eagerly waiting. I wish you all get positive results for Victoria SS.


So sorry to hear. May be you can try for NSW.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Today Victoria has updated the Victoria skilled occupation list. Few ICT occupations have been been struck


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Nabha said:


> Its control and Automation Engineer.(233513)


I see a similar case where the application of a Mechanical Engineer was turned down in just 6 weeks


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> He got a job offer from Melbourne?


Yes as a Test Lead


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> Today Victoria has updated the Victoria skilled occupation list. Few ICT occupations have been been struck


What do you mean?


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> What do you mean?


Breaking News !!! New Applications will not be accepted from October 1st

Advance notice of temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria

I think we all should now forget about getting nominated..


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

paisrikanth said:


> Breaking News !!! New Applications will not be accepted from October 1st
> 
> Advance notice of temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria
> 
> I think we all should now forget about getting nominated..


From the occupation list, State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

Software tester is already removed !!!!!


Dont know is it gud or bad. They want to work on their backlogs....thats y they are stopping accepting applications


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Breaking News !!! New Applications will not be accepted from October 1st
> 
> Advance notice of temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria
> 
> I think we all should now forget about getting nominated..


This closure is for new applications from October 1. This should not affect earlier application. The same point is mentioned there


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

As they are not going to accept new application, I think we should expect our outcomes soon


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

They say that the list was updated on 3 march 2014, then why the hell did they accept our applications in the first place........

Now i think DIBP is going to remove it from their occupation lists as well.

The NSW list which was released in the month of September did not have Software Tester in it. I am sure....it will not be present in october....

What the hell man :


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

csvraju said:


> They say that the list was updated on 3 march 2014, then why the hell did they accept our applications in the first place........
> 
> Now i think DIBP is going to remove it from their occupation lists as well.
> 
> ...


No Raju, check the bottom of the page. you can see the last updated date, which is today....When u applied it was there...it removed today only I think


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

So whoever want to apply must apply in next 4 days before the nomination closes


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

This link is scary. the only silver lining is 457 visa holders and PHD graduates can still apply. SS is directly linked with job market. so slowdown in job market slows down SS invitation.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> This closure is for new applications from October 1. This should not affect earlier application. The same point is mentioned there


Yes .. It all depends on whats the volume of applicants from across the world in the last 3 months


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> No Raju, check the bottom of the page. you can see the last updated date, which is today....When u applied it was there...it removed today only I think


Then i think....all software testers have to lose hope in moving to Australia


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

csvraju said:


> Then i think....all software testers have to lose hope in moving to Australia


You can try for new zealand. I tried, but my university was not reputed, I didnt get good score... New zealand has good job openings in software....


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

csvraju said:


> Then i think....all software testers have to lose hope in moving to Australia


I heard US has more opportunities for Software Tester.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> I heard US has more opportunities for Software Tester.


I don't think anyone can disagree with this fact. You can't compare Australia with US when it comes to software jobs.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

A comment by one guy abt the closure of applications

ah... finally the expected as happened as expected... for long the job market analyst have been making loud voice against the influx of immigrants against what is needed and i guess finally it has been heard by the labor ministry.... there wasn't any consideration of new people ( citizens) entering the job market from college/universities in the current yearly labor demand numbers and it was hurting the economy badly and it was a double side sword - Foreigners/Immigrants earning and spending/saving in home country, there by no driving consumer expenditure and unemployment rate is consuming national benefits without contribution... 

RBA Governor stevens has been quoting surplus labor as one of the reasons for high umemployment as a broken record for last few months.

While In no way, I am discouraging or spending negative vibes but my views that this was an expected move and will spread across all states in slow phase...


----------



## Manee (Jun 17, 2014)

csvraju said:


> Then i think....all software testers have to lose hope in moving to Australia


Same with me, applied SS on 11 June with 70 points under Software tester, got rejection today.. don't know what to do now.. :mad2::mad2:

csvraju: can I have your contact ?


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi,

If your profession is listed for 189 then go ahead and apply. With 70 points you would get invite in next round itself




Manee said:


> Same with me, applied SS on 11 June with 70 points under Software tester, got rejection today.. don't know what to do now.. :mad2::mad2:
> 
> csvraju: can I have your contact ?


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

mohitk.mariner said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I am Marine engineer (ships engineer - occupation code 231212) and have got my skill assement done from AMSA.
> Unfortunately they did not credit my marine engineering degree and gave me an equivalent of Advanced diploma AQTP thereby
> ...


In my opinion, better to go with 189 which will give you freedom of working from anywhere in Australia. This will as well save your three months of wait time while you eagerly wait to hear from state, with no guarantee that you will be nominated. Personally, I never liked IELTS (and I am not good in English) and could not take another exam to achieve an overall 8. If you felt the same then go for state nomination.

1. I don't think you need to select more than one state in skill select cause it doesn't care how many and which states you apply for. In the end you can only claim 5 points for state nomination. Senior members can throw more light on this one (my agent did everything on behalf of me). Some states however doesn't like applying for multiple states as it shows lack of commitment. 

2. Yes, you can still go for 189 as long you have an invitation. You have to create multiple EOI's.

3. As I understand, you need to be awake when NSW opens-up nomination with a link from where you can apply and total number is very minimal hence it gets filled within hours. VIC, you can apply anytime.

Hope this helps.

SS


----------



## mohitk.mariner (Apr 21, 2014)

Well it is coming out the same for me..
as the nearest GT date for IELTS is coming as somewhere in November!

Ideally I would want to apply for 189 only but then if there is a delay for that.. i rather apply for 190.
As I would be soon going off to my sail...hence would be hiring an agent as well to take care of things.
what I am concerned now is :

Can you please tell me what all docs are needed for NSW state nomination?
and docs needed for VIC nomination ?

The documents which it asks to upload on the site are these simply the scanned copies of the original or these are xerox copies which are attested? 
And are these colored xeroxes or a simply black and white will do??
Do I need to get all of them attested?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Testers dream to Australia is gone...i don't have a hope Victoria will reopen on January and start accepting EOI for tester....


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Testers dream to Australia is gone...i don't have a hope Victoria will reopen on January and start accepting EOI for tester....


But, if u like, u can apply of New Zealand. It is there


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> But, if u like, u can apply of New Zealand. It is there


Hi,
Can you send the link where to find out opening...


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> But, if u like, u can apply of New Zealand. It is there


Okay so this is it after going through all the comments this morning I am sure we are not going to have any more invitations for Testers. So better start thinking on other options. They never had that many jobs compared to the applications they have taken in. 

I am not sure what to wish you all... good luck for what getting rejected.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Can you send the link where to find out opening...


Chk this:
http://skillshortages.immigration.g...long-term-skill-shortage-list-2014-08-06-.pdf

Long Term Skill Shortage List (LTSSL)

NZ job market is booming as well, chk this link:
Migration boom hits record high | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Don't loose heart.. one of my colleague who is a software tester, started process after me but he already settled in Victoria and now working for Force.. It's all luck i believe


Pai I need a clarification ... your friend that you mentioned here had a job when he applied for Vic state or he went there and got a job later?
Please clarify.


sushree


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> They say that the list was updated on 3 march 2014, then why the hell did they accept our applications in the first place........
> 
> Now i think DIBP is going to remove it from their occupation lists as well.
> 
> ...


Raju... how many years of testing experience do you have? You mentioned ACS deducted 2 years and the rest you claimed for points. So how many points you claimed for experience points and what is your total testing experience?

Sushree


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

mohitk.mariner said:


> Well it is coming out the same for me..
> as the nearest GT date for IELTS is coming as somewhere in November!
> 
> Ideally I would want to apply for 189 only but then if there is a delay for that.. i rather apply for 190.
> ...


The usual docs such as passport, ACS assessment letter, IELTS score card, Resume, some forms that you need to update with details such as total funds you have, anyone you know in AU etc. Recommend to go through the NSW & VIC state websites for full details.

As I understand, if you upload color scans then there is no need for attestation (at least that's what my agent mentioned and did).

SS


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi.
I heard there is some opening going to happen for tester in NSW. ..is it true???


----------



## mohitk.mariner (Apr 21, 2014)

I was going through the application process.. and had few queries:

1. What are DIBP points? are they same as points scored in EOI? 
If yes then it states to have a min. of 60 but mine comes out to be 55+5 (if I include SS)

Also if that is the case then submitting of EOI is not compulsory is what is stated on the website.. so what exactly is DIBP?

2. Do I have to upload docs related to my Financial status in the initial application.? 
Or will this be after they ask for it?

3. What is self assessment? and where can I find more about it?

4. I have my uncle in NSW and a friend in Mebourne .. Should I put in both of their names in my application?
Cause it states "the commitment towards living and contributing in VIC" ? I just dont wish to give them any wrong impressions Because I do want to settle down in Melbourne! 

your kind suggestions would be welcome! 
Thanks 
Mohit


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

csvraju said:


> Software Tester Occupation comes under CSOL.
> 
> And CSOL application must have a State Sponsorship.
> 
> Thats why.



Really sorry to hear the rejection news bro.

I dont have much hopes as well for testing. Just wanted to try it.

May I know total how many years of experience do you have?


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Breaking News !!! New Applications will not be accepted from October 1st
> 
> Advance notice of temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria
> 
> I think we all should now forget about getting nominated..


Have you received any response from them yet?


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Have you received any response from them yet?


I wrote to my agent yesterday asking if any updates she has not replied yet. I am sure my results are on their way too. Just scared and nervous.

Sushree


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

sushree said:


> Pai I need a clarification ... your friend that you mentioned here had a job when he applied for Vic state or he went there and got a job later?
> Please clarify.
> 
> 
> sushree


He started applying once he got is Nomination


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Have you received any response from them yet?


Haven't heard anything yet....


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> He started applying once he got is Nomination



How long did it take for Vic state to inform him about his SS?

Sushree


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

sushree said:


> How long did it take for Vic state to inform him about his SS?
> 
> Sushree


He said everything happened in 5months..


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> He said everything happened in 5months..



Lucky guy he is whose process took 5 months......... 

Fingers crossed for others in this forum.

:fingerscrossed:

Sushree


----------



## mohitk.mariner (Apr 21, 2014)

Guys..
Can you please help me with this query.. 

While going through the VIC state nomination online application it states that you need to have 60 points without the 5 given for state sponsorship..
So does that mean one with 55 points can not apply for the same? 
Cause if someone already has 60+ then it is always preferred to apply under 189 than 190..

what is your take on this..
my break up with points is as follows :
ENGLISH SKILLS- 10
AGE - 30
QUALIFICATION - 10
PROFESSIONAL EXP. - 5 
TOTAL 55 
SS WILL MAKE IT 60... BUT even the online eligibility says you need to have 60 in order to be eligible for the same..
Also when I submit a EOI then the total with SS comes out to 60, so does that mean they want me to file my EOI first..??

This is kind of urgent guys.. have been breaking my head all over this!!


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

mohitk.mariner said:


> Guys..
> Can you please help me with this query..
> 
> While going through the VIC state nomination online application it states that you need to have 60 points without the 5 given for state sponsorship..
> ...



Check your inbox for the reply...

Sushree


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

It has been very long time since waiting.Hopefully next week brings some positive responses.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> It has been very long time since waiting.Hopefully next week brings some positive responses.


It would be my 15th week..and I hope to get a positive reply


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

sushree said:


> I wrote to my agent yesterday asking if any updates she has not replied yet. I am sure my results are on their way too. Just scared and nervous.
> 
> Sushree


Hi Sushree,

I am a tester too and may I know how many years of experience do you have?


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

mohitk.mariner said:


> I was going through the application process.. and had few queries:
> 
> 1. What are DIBP points? are they same as points scored in EOI?
> If yes then it states to have a min. of 60 but mine comes out to be 55+5 (if I include SS)
> ...


1. The points you say you have in EOI would be considered when you lodge your application. EOI (Skill Select) is managed by DIBP. If they find you do not have points as you stated in EOI and if you have lodged your visa application then chances are that your visa will be refused and no refund. So make sure you update the EOI correctly. 

It is recommended to apply for EOI (as 190), with 55 points in your case and then apply for state nomination and give EOI number to state body. If a state sponsors you, you will then have 60 points and along with state sponsorship you instantly receive an invitation to lodge your visa.

2. You don't have to upload any documents related to how much funds you have. However, you only need to mention how much worth of assets you have (your home value, funds in bank, gold value etc etc).

3. As I understand, self assessment is your own assessment that you do.

4. If you are applying for VIC state then I suggest you provide as many contacts as you have in Melbourne (your friends, his friends, at least 6 to 7) for a (possible) positive outcome. If you get your 190 visa with VIC SS then you are expected to work initial 2 years in VIC (moral obligation).

SS


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

mohitk.mariner said:


> Guys..
> Can you please help me with this query..
> 
> While going through the VIC state nomination online application it states that you need to have 60 points without the 5 given for state sponsorship..
> ...


Hey Mohit,

I am not sure what it says when you apply for VIC SS (my agent did it for me). But in my case, I had 55 points when the state nomination was lodged. So, I am pretty sure you would be able to apply.


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

fly2shashi said:


> 1. The points you say you have in EOI would be considered when you lodge your application. EOI (Skill Select) is managed by DIBP. If they find you do not have points as you stated in EOI and if you have lodged your visa application then chances are that your visa will be refused and no refund. So make sure you update the EOI correctly.
> 
> It is recommended to apply for EOI (as 190), with 55 points in your case and then apply for state nomination and give EOI number to state body. If a state sponsors you, you will then have 60 points and along with state sponsorship you instantly receive an invitation to lodge your visa.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clear explanation but having 6 to 7 contacts in Victoria ?Hmm ..could have shared contact names from others in this forum to increase the number..just kidding..I gave them only 2 references😟


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> Hi Sushree,
> 
> I am a tester too and may I know how many years of experience do you have?


I have total 8 years of experience but as I am not from IT background they deducted my experience close to 7 years.

Sushree


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

sushree said:


> I have total 8 years of experience but as I am not from IT background they deducted my experience close to 7 years.
> 
> Sushree


I have 7 years exp and me too from non it bckgrnd. They deducted 6 yrs. Do u have any international experience?


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> I have 7 years exp and me too from non it bckgrnd. They deducted 6 yrs. Do u have any international experience?


No i do not have any international experience.


Sushree


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

sushree said:


> No i do not have any international experience.
> 
> Sushree


I have 1.5 yr exp in South Africa. 
As Vic has stopped taking nominations for IT from Oct, I have this feeling they will clear the files much faster than actual time as the holidays are approaching.


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> Really sorry to hear the rejection news bro.
> 
> I dont have much hopes as well for testing. Just wanted to try it.
> 
> May I know total how many years of experience do you have?


I have a total 5 years of experience. Since i am from IT background they deducted 2 years for me.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

csvraju said:


> I have a total 5 years of experience. Since i am from IT background they deducted 2 years for me.


Have thght of any other ideas?


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> I have 1.5 yr exp in South Africa.
> As Vic has stopped taking nominations for IT from Oct, I have this feeling they will clear the files much faster than actual time as the holidays are approaching.


okay then there are strong chances that you might get invited. All the best Sandeep.

Sushree


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

csvraju said:


> I have a total 5 years of experience. Since i am from IT background they deducted 2 years for me.



Okay so what is next raju? Any further plans?

Sushree


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

sushree said:


> okay then there are strong chances that you might get invited. All the best Sandeep.
> 
> Sushree


I don't know Shree, I am gng with fate and faith. I did everything I could, I researched a bit and wrote a cover letter of 5-6 pages and included all the jobs search links I found in the letter. I found around 400-500 jobs in Vic state.


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> I don't know Shree, I am gng with fate and faith. I did everything I could, I researched a bit and wrote a cover letter of 5-6 pages and included all the jobs search links I found in the letter. I found around 400-500 jobs in Vic state.



I tried to contain the commitment letter within 1500 words. I am not sure from where this came from. I also have quoted sites and places in my letter for jobs and stay.
I want to have faith and hopes but looking at this forum things do not seem positive for testers.

Let us pray that we get some good news.

Sushree


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sushree said:


> I tried to contain the commitment letter within 1500 words. I am not sure from where this came from. I also have quoted sites and places in my letter for jobs and stay.
> I want to have faith and hopes but looking at this forum things do not seem positive for testers.
> 
> Let us pray that we get some good news.
> ...


Its not just only testers. Vic is flooded with too many ICT applicants. i think Vic is cracking down on all ICT occupations. There is no growth in employment opportunities in ICT sector but 65-70% applicants are from ICT background. State sponsorship is always demand based.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

sushree said:


> I tried to contain the commitment letter within 1500 words. I am not sure from where this came from. I also have quoted sites and places in my letter for jobs and stay.
> I want to have faith and hopes but looking at this forum things do not seem positive for testers.
> 
> Let us pray that we get some good news.
> ...


Ya, if u look at the scenario of testers in this forum then u dont want to believe in faith and fate but outside of it u just feel tat u will get. 
When we look at how they select, we dont know why they select a person's profile, u cant pin point a thing here. There r too many assumptions, combinations etc.

The more u think the more u get frustrated and confused. I feel the best thing is to stop focusing till the last week. I Wish n hope all of us get our grants.


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Its not just only testers. Vic is flooded with too many ICT applicants. i think Vic is cracking down on all ICT occupations. There is no growth in employment opportunities in ICT sector but 65-70% applicants are from ICT background. State sponsorship is always demand based.


For other ICT occupations is Vic the only sponsoring state? And is there a way for individual states to know whether an applicant has more than one application?
I am asking this as for testers this was the only state sponsoring the testers...

Sushree


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> Ya, if u look at the scenario of testers in this forum then u dont want to believe in faith and fate but outside of it u just feel tat u will get.
> When we look at how they select, we dont know why they select a person's profile, u cant pin point a thing here. There r too many assumptions, combinations etc.
> 
> The more u think the more u get frustrated and confused. I feel the best thing is to stop focusing till the last week. I Wish n hope all of us get our grants.


It will be very unrealistic if everyone starts getting grants.... then we might end up not getting one. Just kidding. Anyways let us hope for the best and again it is all luck.

Sushree


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sushree said:


> For other ICT occupations is Vic the only sponsoring state? And is there a way for individual states to know whether an applicant has more than one application?
> I am asking this as for testers this was the only state sponsoring the testers...
> 
> Sushree


VIC used to accecpt application throughout the year but other major states have specific windows. some ICT occupation opened up for just few hours.


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> VIC used to accecpt application throughout the year but other major states have specific windows. some occupation open up for just few hours.



I have heard that NSW opens up and closed in few hours. There is a buzz going on that NSW will reopen on 1st october no idea about testers profile though. But how would we know when they have started taking applications and what time zone do they follow?

Sushree


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sushree said:


> I have heard that NSW opens up and closed in few hours. There is a buzz going on that NSW will reopen on 1st october no idea about testers profile though. But how would we know when they have started taking applications and what time zone do they follow?
> 
> Sushree


They will update the requirement and occupation list on 1st october but they will start receiving application from 14th. keep a close eye on NSW website and if your occupation is there on 1st october list then prepare urself for 14th. why dont you try and get assessed as Software Developer if you do automation testing?


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> They will update the requirement and occupation list on 1st october but they will start receiving application from 14th. keep a close eye on NSW website and if your occupation is there on 1st october list then prepare urself for 14th. why dont you try and get assessed as Software Developer if you do automation testing?


Ya Shree, if I dont get the invite then I am planning to go for software developer or engineer but again it takes lot of time and have to get my wife skills assessed for 5 points


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

sushree said:


> I have heard that NSW opens up and closed in few hours. There is a buzz going on that NSW will reopen on 1st october no idea about testers profile though. But how would we know when they have started taking applications and what time zone do they follow?
> 
> Sushree


People r speculating nsw might add testers this quarter, I dont think they will do tat and if they do add there is huge competition to submit, nsw accepts 1000 applications for all streams around the world. If it was individual count for each stream the chances might be avg but with Current system its closing in 15-20 mins.


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> Ya Shree, if I dont get the invite then I am planning to go for software developer or engineer but again it takes lot of time and have to get my wife skills assessed for 5 points


I think I am also going to follow this route again waste of time and money in case I do not get an invite.

Sushree


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> They will update the requirement and occupation list on 1st october but they will start receiving application from 14th. keep a close eye on NSW website and if your occupation is there on 1st october list then prepare urself for 14th. why dont you try and get assessed as Software Developer if you do automation testing?



Yes might go for software engineer job code if this does not work out.


Sushree


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> Ya Shree, if I dont get the invite then I am planning to go for software developer or engineer but again it takes lot of time and have to get my wife skills assessed for 5 points


You are right...time is the critical part.They may come up with any new rules any day. I am a software developer and ready to apply for VIC sponsorship since last 6 months but i am getting married in january so want to include my wife as well in the application. so i delayed the process and took the risk!! now i am going to apply in December.


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> You are right...time is the critical part.They may come up with any new rules any day. I am a software developer and ready to apply for VIC sponsorship since last 6 months but i am getting married in january so want to include my wife as well in the application. so i delayed the process and took the risk!! now i am going to apply in December.



All the best Danav...... Wishes for your marriage as well.

Sushree


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sushree said:


> All the best Danav...... Wishes for your marriage as well.
> 
> Sushree


thanks Sush....i hope Vic dont come up with any new rules that time..


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> thanks Sush....i hope Vic dont come up with any new rules that time..


Danav congrats on ur marriage. Will u be able to apply in December for Vic? They stopped it till Jan 5th right! Even for Software engineer nd developer.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> Danav congrats on ur marriage. Will u be able to apply in December for Vic? They stopped it till Jan 5th right! Even for Software engineer nd developer.


i am on 457 visa. they will continue to accept applications from 457 visa holders and PHD graduates during this period.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> i am on 457 visa. they will continue to accept applications from 457 visa holders and PHD graduates during this period.


I didnt know tat u r on 457. U have added advantage of being on shore. They will proceed faster with ur application.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> I didnt know tat u r on 457. U have added advantage of being on shore. They will proceed faster with ur application.


Dont think so. Visa grant will take more than average time beacuse i am onshore and my wife is offshore. if you are refering to VIC SS then yes VIC has a streamlined pathway for 457 visa holders. they process application in a week.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

sushree said:


> I have heard that NSW opens up and closed in few hours. There is a buzz going on that NSW will reopen on 1st october no idea about testers profile though. But how would we know when they have started taking applications and what time zone do they follow?
> 
> Sushree


Hi sushree, 
I don't understand how NSW will open and close...If they open for specific occupation it should be remain until ceiling reach...how they open and close...


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

Prasad_aus said:


> Thanks for clear explanation but having 6 to 7 contacts in Victoria ?Hmm ..could have shared contact names from others in this forum to increase the number..just kidding..I gave them only 2 references😟


Two should be alright I suppose.

Having been read each and every post in this forum what I could see is that there is not a single rejection for people who had earlier worked on 457 (I am one of them) or are currently working in *VIC* on 457. So I think (purely my thought), other than having worked earlier in VIC, mentioning more contacts might help. 

Ultimately, VIC should feel that there is someone else to support (morally if not financially) if people are unlucky to secure a good job, one less thing to worry about for VIC!!!

SS


----------



## dass1981 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just got to know that victoria state stopped accepting invitations for Software Tester(261314), the last update happened on 24th sep 2014.

Submitted Vic SS in the mid of July 2014 and i am on the 9th week.
Does anyone know what would be the status of the existing applications for the same job code?

Any information would be highly appreciated.
Das


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

dass1981 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got to know that victoria state stopped accepting invitations for Software Tester(261314), the last update happened on 24th sep 2014.
> 
> ...


As per their website, applications received before 1-Oct-2014 will not be affected with this change.

Applicants applying under the streamlined PhD and 457 pathways will not be affected by this closure and may apply with ICT occupations during this time. Refer below link.

Advance notice of temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria


----------



## dass1981 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you fly2shashi for your very quick response.

I was a bit nervous when I initially read about the temporary suspension, but the information you provided has given me some reason for hope, still a tad nervous though about the outcome.

All the best for your Visa application.
Das


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

dass1981 said:


> Thank you fly2shashi for your very quick response.
> 
> I was a bit nervous when I initially read about the temporary suspension, but the information you provided has given me some reason for hope, still a tad nervous though about the outcome.
> 
> ...


No problem. Thanks & all the best to you too!


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone received a positive result lately? Seems like no more good news from Victoria State


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Haven't heard anything yet....


Let's pray together. I know times are hard ray:


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Let's pray together. I know times are hard ray:


Yes that is what we can do. We hope to get a good state sponsorship list from NSW


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

My brother-in-law got 2 calls from aussies job consultancies as he registered in seek.com.au site and they asked if he has work permit/PR, but unfortunately he does not have any and asked him to contact them once he get work permit/PR. But the saddest part is that he is still struggling to pass IELTS.

What I think now is it would be good if u register in some aussie job sites and get calls and u can add those job details in the cover letter when u apply for VIC SS to convince them about our job demand in Vic. But anyway, now the story is different as they closed SS for ICT occupation....


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> My brother-in-law got 2 calls from aussies job consultancies as he registered in seek.com.au site and they asked if he has work permit/PR, but unfortunately he does not have any and asked him to contact them once he get work permit/PR. But the saddest part is that he is still struggling to pass IELTS.
> 
> What I think now is it would be good if u register in some aussie job sites and get calls and u can add those job details in the cover letter when u apply for VIC SS to convince them about our job demand in Vic. But anyway, now the story is different as they closed SS for ICT occupation....


This is not what it looks like. You go to DIBP website and click on "immigration fraud" link. You are going to find many things about such calls.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

rashu268 said:


> This is not what it looks like. You go to DIBP website and click on "immigration fraud" link. You are going to find many things about such calls.


oh..really..then hw do we find out which is real and fake once we move to Aussie


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> oh..really..then hw do we find out which is real and fake once we move to Aussie


No idea. Let's first get the visa. This is turning elusive


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

it's a start of the nervous 15th week


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> it's a start of the nervous 15th week


Yes.We are equally nervous and waiting curiously to hear good news from all of you😊


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

The inception of the 11th week


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh nervous!


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

All, pray for NSW. They are going to declare a new list in. 48 hours


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> All, pray for NSW. They are going to declare a new list in. 48 hours


Apply NSW needs to pay money right?


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

rashu268 said:


> All, pray for NSW. They are going to declare a new list in. 48 hours


Yes..but that will open only for some hours as the 1000 caps will be filled very fast


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

How is the calculation of 1000 caps..is it total 1000 or per occupation 1000 ?


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> it's a start of the nervous 15th week



Did you hear anything from them yet? How many years of experience do you have Pai?

Sushree


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

sushree said:


> Did you hear anything from them yet? How many years of experience do you have Pai?
> 
> Sushree



Haven't heard anything yet My total years of experience is 4 years and 7 months but ACS considered only 2 years


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Haven't heard anything yet My total years of experience is 4 years and 7 months but ACS considered only 2 years


I think most probably this week or next you should get response.Stay positive 😊


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Haven't heard anything yet My total years of experience is 4 years and 7 months but ACS considered only 2 years



Okay all the very best for your result...

Sushree


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

*14th Week completed*

Today I've completed a 14th Week, as per the new time frame its 14-16 weeks from theday of initial acknowledgment. :eyebrows:


----------



## mohitk.mariner (Apr 21, 2014)

Good day,
I had filed for VIC state nomination on 29 Sept,2014.
In the application I did mention that I have an uncle living in NSW and a friend in VIC. 
They have sent a mail asking me for the following info:


 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections

 Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

what all do you suggest that an apt reply should be like..? 
cause the major reason why i want to move to VIC is the lower housing costs as in ownership.. cause NSW is really really expensive even the sub-urbs.. but in VIC it is cheaper by 25-30%!
plus i loved the city n the culture.. much more than sydney!
In terms of employment i will anyways will be working on the ships/offshore sector so then it doesnt really matter cause i will on the sea during my work!

Any inputs??


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

mohitk.mariner said:


> Good day,
> I had filed for VIC state nomination on 29 Sept,2014.
> In the application I did mention that I have an uncle living in NSW and a friend in VIC.
> They have sent a mail asking me for the following info:
> ...


Hi
Refer to the live in victoria sites and browse couple of victoria gov sites to know about the positives.


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

HarishInOz said:


> Today I've completed a 14th Week, as per the new time frame its 14-16 weeks from theday of initial acknowledgment. :eyebrows:


yes whatever is the result normally between 14th to 15th week they reply...

All the best...

Sushree


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Guys keep your fingers crossed. The NSW LIST is going to be announced in 12 hours. Pray for ICT OCCUPATIONS


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

sushree said:


> yes whatever is the result normally between 14th to 15th week they reply...
> 
> All the best...
> 
> Sushree


Thanks, Sushree...


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

Is the list for NSW released yet?

Any idea?

Sushree


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

sushree said:


> Is the list for NSW released yet?
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> Sushree


They postponed it to mid mid-october, and start accpet application from late October

But one guy called NSW migration dept, and they said they will update the list this Friday.

Dont know which which is true. As per their site, it is mid October

Anish


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> They postponed it to mid mid-october, and start accpet application from late October
> 
> But one guy called NSW migration dept, and they said they will update the list this Friday.
> 
> ...



I checked their website not updated yet. So no clue about the list thing.

Sushree


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

sushree said:


> I checked their website not updated yet. So no clue about the list thing.
> 
> Sushree



It's strange. Let's keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

By the way, is there any update on Victoria today? Has anybody got any information? I see they have struck-through ICT occupations in the nomination list today


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

sushree said:


> I checked their website not updated yet. So no clue about the list thing.
> 
> Sushree


I am not sure if this is going to be valuable or not but I went through the NSW occupation list and I found that it was last updated on 8th September. However, I think they are now updating again


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> I am not sure if this is going to be valuable or not but I went through the NSW occupation list and I found that it was last updated on 8th September. However, I think they are now updating again


Hi
There is some updates on the victoria site about removal of software occupations until Jan 2015.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Guys good news victoria updated the list on 1 oct and add some new occupations but bad news for ICT professionals they removed all occupations related to ICT. Check out for your occupation


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

gig said:


> Guys good news victoria updated the list on 1 oct and add some new occupations but bad news for ICT professionals they removed all occupations related to ICT. Check out for your occupation


Will it affect those who applied before 1st October?


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Will it affect those who applied before 1st October?


It should not. The message is there on the website


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Tomorrow my 11th week is ending. How many more days to go


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Guys, any news from Victoria?


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

What happened to June applicants..still awaiting?


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Still waiting 15 weeks completed


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Mine rejected today after 7 weeks.I havd only 55 points.Not sure of next step&#55357;&#56867;


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

What!!! Wht time did you get the email?


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> What!!! Wht time did you get the email?


I have applied through agent.He sent me in the afternoon


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi All,

I have applied for VIC sponsorship on 1 july and now i am in the 14th week but still i have not recieved any updates.

My occupation code is 261313.

Is there anyone on this forum who has recieved the State sponsorship from Victoria for 261313. If possible, Please let me know what is the time frame in which applicants recieve an outcome of the state sponsorship application.

Regards,
Punj23


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

Punj23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for VIC sponsorship on 1 july and now i am in the 14th week but still i have not recieved any updates.
> 
> ...


Initially it was 12 weeks, now 14 to 16 weeks. You might get a response soon. There are folks in this forum who have applied in June and still waiting.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> Mine rejected today after 7 weeks.I havd only 55 points.Not sure of next step��


Very sorry to hear about it. However you can still try, what is your IELTS score? I think you can try for8 overall and then for 189. Also, if NSW come with the occupation, you can apply there.

Meanwhile, could you please let us know the reason they have mentioned


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> Very sorry to hear about it. However you can still try, what is your IELTS score? I think you can try for8 overall and then for 189. Also, if NSW come with the occupation, you can apply there.
> 
> Meanwhile, could you please let us know the reason they have mentioned


Yeah,need to check..They mentioned same standard reason as any other rejection mail


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Feeling hopeless 

October 2014 intake - NSW Trade & Investment : Business in NSW


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Pookiefoof said:


> Feeling hopeless
> 
> October 2014 intake - NSW Trade & Investment : Business in NSW


We are screwed


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> We are screwed


Really heart wrecking


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Don't b upset, try Canada as other option. Prepare for their express entry in January. I think aussies ict is already filled up with lot of Indian it guys.....

Anish


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Don't b upset, try Canada as other option. Prepare for their express entry in January. I think aussies ict is already filled up with lot of Indian it guys.....
> 
> Anish


Do you know more about express entry ? 

I have read on their website and got to know it is more secure way of getting job as people who have job will be offered visa by gov.

Does someone know more ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone received invitation from Victoria State? Apart from ICT job code.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Do you know more about express entry ?
> 
> I have read on their website and got to know it is more secure way of getting job as people who have job will be offered visa by gov.
> 
> ...



One difference between the current FSW and express entry is they are completely shifting to online. 

Under Express Entry, the federal government and provincial governments, as well as Canadian employers, will be able to select potential immigrants from a pool of candidates who have declared an expression of interest in immigrating to Canada and who meet the eligibility criteria. 

Currently, they will select you based on ur points.But in express entry, your expereince and skills will also be a criteria

Anish


----------



## Kali Mari (Oct 5, 2014)

hi i am new to his forum but i lodge my ss for vic through agent a week ago
i am professional engineer 
please anyone tell me how long i have to wait to get SS and is it possible to check 
status online for SS my agent lodge my application and i dont know what email he used

thanks


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

16th week


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

This is now 12th week. I am frustrated


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Its all over now.. Rejected after 16weeks


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Its all over now.. Rejected after 16weeks


Very sorry to know. What is the specified reason?


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Kali Mari said:


> hi i am new to his forum but i lodge my ss for vic through agent a week ago
> i am professional engineer
> please anyone tell me how long i have to wait to get SS and is it possible to check
> status online for SS my agent lodge my application and i dont know what email he used
> ...


 You can not track the progress online. It takes 14-16 weeks normally but may be more or less


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Its all over now.. Rejected after 16weeks


Very sorry to hear that


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> Very sorry to know. What is the specified reason?


it's the same standard reason


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

paisrikanth said:


> Its all over now.. Rejected after 16weeks


Oh..sorry to hear that...Do u have any plan B?

One more thing, do u get this email in ur primary folder in gmail? or it will go to spam or promotions folder?


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Oh..sorry to hear that...Do u have any plan B?
> 
> One more thing, do u get this email in ur primary folder in gmail? or it will go to spam or promotions folder?


Plan B is to wait untill December and apply for 189, also looking for the Canada option..

The email will be delivered to your primary folder


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

paisrikanth said:


> Plan B is to wait untill December and apply for 189, also looking for the Canada option..
> 
> The email will be delivered to your primary folder


oK.. Canada is a gud option. I applied last month as my wife primary applicant


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> oK.. Canada is a gud option. I applied last month as my wife primary applicant


How to apply for Canada..is it the same process like Australia?How to do skills assessment?Please shed some light on it?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Any HR buddy here?

Need some input- can an one with positive assessment for HR Advisor apply for HR Manager?

Codes are different.

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> How to apply for Canada..is it the same process like Australia?How to do skills assessment?Please shed some light on it?



I need to start looking in to the process for Canada..


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

paisrikanth said:


> I need to start looking in to the process for Canada..


Canada Immigration Forum - Index

Chk here...very good forum to start with ur queries


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

I suggest everyone to start working on the Plan B to be ready for the worst. as every VIC SS is getting rejected..


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> I suggest everyone to start working on the Plan B to be ready for the worst. as every VIC SS is getting rejected..


Yes true,but what is the probability of invitation for 189 Visa with 60 points for ICT.Would like to improve my score to 60 if there is chance.Please advise


----------



## Kali Mari (Oct 5, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> You can not track the progress online. It takes 14-16 weeks normally but may be more or less


thanks but my agent told me 4-8 weeks 
its so long wait but all is acceptable as long as its a +ve result


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

Prasad_aus said:


> Yes true,but what is the probability of invitation for 189 Visa with 60 points for ICT.Would like to improve my score to 60 if there is chance.Please advise


As long as you have 60 points, you will get an invitation. See the below link from Skill Select for recent invitation round. As you can see, the maximum number of invitations are for 60, and the minimum points required in this round for Software & application programmers was as well 60. It can be said based on the statistics that the 90% of the people apply with 60 points and there are not many with more than 65+.

However, the earlier you apply the *better, the best*. The water is now dripping very slowly.

SkillSelect - 22 September 2014 round results

SS


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

fly2shashi said:


> As long as you have 60 points, you will get an invitation. See the below link from Skill Select for recent invitation round. As you can see, the maximum number of invitations are for 60, and the minimum points required in this round for Software & application programmers was as well 60. It can be said based on the statistics that the 90% of the people apply with 60 points and there are not many with more than 65+.
> 
> However, the earlier you apply the *better, the best*. The water is now dripping very slowly.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for your info.Will work towards it.


----------



## mohitk.mariner (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi guys..
The thing is I applied for VIC SS earlier this month.. and they have come back to me stating that why 
Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections?
Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories?

for which i gave a detailed reply covering the following topics:
Cost of house ownership and living standards
JOB OPPURTUNITIES 
General attractions
Weather
People and Culture

I also included actual experiences when I visited Melbourne in person earlier this year.. and my reply was well rounded as I asked a number of people to read it through..

Now they have again again come up with the following:

"However, please provide further information around why you would prefer to live in Victoria, as opposed to New South Wales, where your uncle lives."

Inspite of giving a detailed reply I dont understand why they want to push me further.. and what exactly are they looking at..

Cause the only thing i didnt really mention was the presence of a couple of friends in Melbourne as well in my essay! apart from that reading it will make it pretty clear to a person as in why i want to move to VIC than NSW.

please your help is needed here.. as in I dont really know how should i proceed now..


----------



## kavmrgkv (Oct 7, 2014)

Perhaps let them know you have friends in Melbourne along with some evidences for you applying for jobs in Melbourne


----------



## kavmrgkv (Oct 7, 2014)

*Anzsco 234211*



kavmrgkv said:


> Perhaps let them know you have friends in Melbourne along with some evidences for you applying for jobs in Melbourne




HI,
BTW has anyone been nominated by Victoria under ANZSCO 234211 recently this year? what are the timelines?

Thanks.


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

mohitk.mariner said:


> Hi guys..
> The thing is I applied for VIC SS earlier this month.. and they have come back to me stating that why
> Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections?
> Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories?
> ...


Mention as many friends as you can and let them know that you know them very well and it's not only living in VIC but living in VIC with friends makes a lot more sense, socially. Something on these grounds. Give an honest answer and hope that they sponsor you.

SS


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

*rejected by Victoria on 06/10/2014*

I got the response from Victoria on 06/10/2014 morning stating that my application is rejected. The reason being the same as many others received but with my name pasted on top of it.

I respect their decision for not sponsoring me but what I hate is, they took 4 months for rejection and didn't even mention a valid reason for the same.

Exploring other options not only in Australia but also elsewhere except middle east. 

Friends, please suggest me, I have 7 Yrs of experience into Software development.


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear that.Even you got the rejection?Don't know what is their expectation.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Any further news today?


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> Any further news today?


My agent says be positive as she mentioned that one more application which she has forwarded to Vic has been accepted by them. But looking at the ICT applications rejection I am not sure where my chances stand.
She had not disclosed the application jobcode or occupation.


Sushree


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

sushree said:


> My agent says be positive as she mentioned that one more application which she has forwarded to Vic has been accepted by them. But looking at the ICT applications rejection I am not sure where my chances stand.
> She had not disclosed the application jobcode or occupation.
> 
> 
> Sushree


I am in the 12th week now


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> I am in the 12th week now


What's your job code?


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> What's your job code?


261311 analyst programmer


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Any news today? Have they really enhanced the processing speed?


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I got rejected earlier by Vic in Mar 2014 and after six months i have applied again on 30th Sept. I got the acknowledge on 8th Oct 2014 though effective 01st Oct. all ICT categories have been suspended. Not sure how will it turnout and have to wait for 12 weeks.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> I am in the 12th week now


Do you plan to email them?


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Do you plan to email them?


Yes, after next Monday as the 12th week ends then


----------



## Digvijay_soni (Oct 10, 2014)

New joiner. 
I applied for ICT Project manager on July 18th 2014 for Victoria sponshership. 
12th week ends today. 
Not sure if i would be emailing them next week. 
I think i should wait for 13th week before inquiring on my application. 
Checking there have been a lot of rejections lately for ICT professional.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Digvijay_soni said:


> New joiner.
> I applied for ICT Project manager on July 18th 2014 for Victoria sponshership.
> 12th week ends today.
> Not sure if i would be emailing them next week.
> ...


Yes, but still they had accepted ICT applications. So, keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Many including me hav got rejections after 16weeks.. I also suggest start planning for plan B

Meanwhile wishing all the best for all waiting for the nomination


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Paisrikanh, I am in the same boat as you.

What is your planB


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> Yes, but still they had accepted ICT applications. So, keep your fingers crossed.


Please keep us updated


----------



## Kali Mari (Oct 5, 2014)

seeing all these rejections does not feel good

Please help me on this 
1. Is it possible to check the status of application for state online.
2. My agent has applied for EOI and there he mentioned the Vic for state nomination is it they way to apply or do we need to lodge for state nomination on vic web also.
3. i have got an EOI number with date and a form as my copy is that it.

i am confused guide please


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Kali Mari said:


> seeing all these rejections does not feel good
> 
> Please help me on this
> 1. Is it possible to check the status of application for state online.
> ...


U have to apply in Vic website for SS with eoi number, then only u will get the invitation


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

Kali Mari said:


> seeing all these rejections does not feel good
> 
> Please help me on this
> 1. Is it possible to check the status of application for state online.
> ...


1. No you can't.
2. Vic state application has to be filed separately. Check with your agent. Just as you know Vic has stopped accepting ICT applications from 1-Oct-2014 unless you are on 457 visa in Australia or are on another occupation if offshore.
3. That's it for now.

SS


----------



## Kali Mari (Oct 5, 2014)

thanks for the reply i am going to check with my agent now to see if he had applied for SS on vic web


----------



## Digvijay_soni (Oct 10, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> Yes, but still they had accepted ICT applications. So, keep your fingers crossed.


Rashu - When did u apply at the Victoria website for invite and how much did ACS consider your relavant work experience?


----------



## Digvijay_soni (Oct 10, 2014)

Kali Mari said:


> thanks for the reply i am going to check with my agent now to see if he had applied for SS on vic web


You hired an agent who does not know that Victoria sponsorship has to be applied seperately? Are you applying for 190 or 189? 
If 190 - i suggest you switch your agent.


----------



## Kali Mari (Oct 5, 2014)

Digvijay_soni said:


> You hired an agent who does not know that Victoria sponsorship has to be applied seperately? Are you applying for 190 or 189?
> If 190 - i suggest you switch your agent.


i have applied for 190 

its not the case that he does not know it was i
i have mailed him inquiring if he submitted application for SS on Vic web already.

he is the one who knew the procedures that's why he is being paid for. If he did not applied already i may better be looking to switch agent.


----------



## Digvijay_soni (Oct 10, 2014)

Kari,
if your agent has not applied for victoria sposership, you should quickly ask him to apply for south australia as both NSW and Victoria are unlikely to accept any new applications for ICT profiles for sometime.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

ICT Project Manager is not on the SOL published on
Skilled Occupations List (SOL)

I notice that it is on CSOL. 

Can ICT Project Manager apply for 189 visa?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

evangelist said:


> ICT Project Manager is not on the SOL published on
> Skilled Occupations List (SOL)
> 
> I notice that it is on CSOL.
> ...


Absolutely not !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Digvijay_soni said:


> Kari,
> if your agent has not applied for victoria sposership, you should quickly ask him to apply for south australia as both NSW and Victoria are unlikely to accept any new applications for ICT profiles for sometime.


Lets hope that they open for ICT application from Jan onwards...

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

*/*



Digvijay_soni said:


> Rashu - When did u apply at the Victoria website for invite and how much did ACS consider your relavant work experience?


I applied on 18th July and received the confirmation on 21st July. ACS reduced my 5 years of exp out of 6. I have IELTS 7 in each and overall 7.5. Hence, I make 55 and desperately need state nomination


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Kali Mari said:


> i have applied for 190
> 
> its not the case that he does not know it was i
> i have mailed him inquiring if he submitted application for SS on Vic web already.
> ...


I suggest you do iton your own. Why to pay them when they can't make any difference.


----------



## AbhiNahar (Jul 11, 2014)

*Waiting for SS and EOI*

Experts,

--I am going for VISA 190 because I need 5 points from SS to complete 60 (Points: Age 30 + Degree 15 + IELTS 10 = 55).
--263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer.

--I submitted my EOI on July 10, 2014 and SS(Victoria) on the same day. A declaration document was left unsigned and I re-submitted it in couple of days. I had to send them an email stating why I want to live in Victoria. All docs were completed and I received their receipt acknowledgement on July 17.

--I haven't heard anything from them since then for EOI and SS. Shall I contact them via email or any other method or shall I just wait? Are there any consequences? 

--Now, that Victoria has stopped ANZSCO Code 263111 starting October, will it affect my SS?


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

evangelist said:


> ICT Project Manager is not on the SOL published on
> Skilled Occupations List (SOL)
> 
> I notice that it is on CSOL.
> ...


Hi,
I have been assessed in Software Engineer 261313, Can i still apply for ICT Project Manager category. As of my present profile i have been doing Project Manager role in my current job. Also I have more than 8 yrs. of experience from ACS assessment. Please assist. 
Thanks!


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

sarohas said:


> Hi,
> I have been assessed in Software Engineer 261313, Can i still apply for ICT Project Manager category. As of my present profile i have been doing Project Manager role in my current job. Also I have more than 8 yrs. of experience from ACS assessment. Please assist.
> Thanks!


No, you can not apply for other occupations other than the occupation you have got assessed.

SS


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Any update from ppl in their 14-16th week after SS submission?

I got a standard response after 13 week of wait... stating they are seeking feedback for the occupation and hence the delay. 

Lets see when they give their final reply :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

AbhiNahar said:


> Experts,
> 
> --I am going for VISA 190 because I need 5 points from SS to complete 60 (Points: Age 30 + Degree 15 + IELTS 10 = 55).
> --263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
> ...


No, all the applications submitted before 1-Oct-14 will not be affected.

SS


----------



## Digvijay_soni (Oct 10, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> I applied on 18th July and received the confirmation on 21st July. ACS reduced my 5 years of exp out of 6. I have IELTS 7 in each and overall 7.5. Hence, I make 55 and desperately need state nomination


ACS has considered 5 years of relavant work experience or just 1 year of relavant work experience?


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Digvijay_soni said:


> ACS has considered 5 years of relavant work experience or just 1 year of relavant work experience?


Just 1


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

I mailed them just now about my progress. I expect a general response tomorrow


----------



## Digvijay_soni (Oct 10, 2014)

Isnt 3 yrs relevant work experience a mandate for Victoria sponsorship?


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Digvijay_soni said:


> Isnt 3 yrs relevant work experience a mandate for Victoria sponsorship?


It's 3 years of total work exp. I have already confirmed with them


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> I mailed them just now about my progress. I expect a general response tomorrow



As expected, this is what I got


Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination. 

The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for the occupation of 261311 Analyst Programmer and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the nomination application. 

We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible.


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

When did you submit your SS application??



rashu268 said:


> As expected, this is what I got
> 
> 
> Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.
> ...


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ravi_Pune said:


> When did you submit your SS application??


18th july


----------



## lasiafjmc (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi,

I am in 457 visa working in Melbourne for three years. I have submitted my application for state sponsorship for the occupation SOFTWARE ENGINEER(261313). Since I am in 457 and working in Victoria in nominated skill, I could be eligible for streamlined pathway to victorian state nomination. Any idea how much time will it take for the assessment. Based on the website it mentioned it will be two weeks compared to 16 weeks. Any one with similar situation or experience. Please advise.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

lasiafjmc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in 457 visa working in Melbourne for three years. I have submitted my application for state sponsorship for the occupation SOFTWARE ENGINEER(261313). Since I am in 457 and working in Victoria in nominated skill, I could be eligible for streamlined pathway to victorian state nomination. Any idea how much time will it take for the assessment. Based on the website it mentioned it will be two weeks compared to 16 weeks. Any one with similar situation or experience. Please advise.


When you applied ? i am also in same boat....i am also based in melbourne and working on 457 since last 2 years.


----------



## lasiafjmc (Jan 23, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> When you applied ? i am also in same boat....i am also based in melbourne and working on 457 since last 2 years.


Applied yesterday. What about you, did you get Amy acknowledgement from them. What's your job code ?


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

lasiafjmc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in 457 visa working in Melbourne for three years. I have submitted my application for state sponsorship for the occupation SOFTWARE ENGINEER(261313). Since I am in 457 and working in Victoria in nominated skill, I could be eligible for streamlined pathway to victorian state nomination. Any idea how much time will it take for the assessment. Based on the website it mentioned it will be two weeks compared to 16 weeks. Any one with similar situation or experience. Please advise.


I have seen couple of my friends getting the sponsorship approved in just couple of days. But that was in June & July. Even now, it shouldn't take long I guess. As per their website, it's two weeks (doesn't matter what they have mentioned in email, actually they are just standard replies)

SS


----------



## lasiafjmc (Jan 23, 2013)

fly2shashi said:


> I have seen couple of my friends getting the sponsorship approved in just couple of days. But that was in June & July. Even now, it shouldn't take long I guess. As per their website, it's two weeks (doesn't matter what they have mentioned in email, actually they are just standard replies)
> 
> SS


Thanks for your response. Let me see how it goes.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

lasiafjmc said:


> Applied yesterday. What about you, did you get Amy acknowledgement from them. What's your job code ?


I am waiting for my marriage so dat i can include my spouse as well... will apply in November end. keep us updated....it will help


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi ,
I have got a positive skill assessment for 261314 (Software Testing) with 4+ years of recognized work experience including 1.5 years in Australia (NSW) and hopefully will be getting 7 bands in each section for IELTS . I was hoping to file State Sponsorship for VIC , but unfortunately that has been closed now till January with minimal chances of reopening. Is it advisable to have skills reassessment done as Software engineer (261313), keeping in view of its better chances . Kindly provide your valuable inputs.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new to this thread. Could you please tell me the processing timelines for VIC SS. Is it same as the one mentioned in their website (12 weeks). And what could be the chances of Rejection as I see Many people are getting rejected.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> As expected, this is what I got
> 
> 
> Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.
> ...


So another 2 more weeks to wait? When they will get back to you?


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

mike_0707 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread. Could you please tell me the processing timelines for VIC SS. Is it same as the one mentioned in their website (12 weeks). And what could be the chances of Rejection as I see Many people are getting rejected.


What's your occupation?

SS


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

fly2shashi said:


> What's your occupation?
> 
> SS


224113 (Statistician)


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> So another 2 more weeks to wait? When they will get back to you?


They had not specified the further timeline


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Any update today guys?


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> Any update today guys?


I am praying and waiting for my invitation. Do not have any other option at the moment.


Sushree


----------



## AbhiNahar (Jul 11, 2014)

Still waiting bro...I had submitted SS on 10th July n updated it on 17th July...That was the last time I heard of them...!!!


----------



## lasiafjmc (Jan 23, 2013)

lasiafjmc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in 457 visa working in Melbourne for three years. I have submitted my application for state sponsorship for the occupation SOFTWARE ENGINEER(261313). Since I am in 457 and working in Victoria in nominated skill, I could be eligible for streamlined pathway to victorian state nomination. Any idea how much time will it take for the assessment. Based on the website it mentioned it will be two weeks compared to 16 weeks. Any one with similar situation or experience. Please advise.


Hi Guys,

Today I got an email form victoria state that my applicaiton is success. It's so quick.:juggle::juggle:

*Your Application

Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme has been assessed under these arrangements and we are pleased to advise that your application has been successful.*


----------



## Digvijay_soni (Oct 10, 2014)

Awesome bro. Congrats. When did you wrote the email ?


----------



## lasiafjmc (Jan 23, 2013)

Digvijay_soni said:


> Awesome bro. Congrats. When did you wrote the email ?


I didn't email them . I submitted my application on-line on 14th and I got the result today(16th). 

Note: Currently in 457 and working in Victoria, file application under streamlined pathway to Victorian state nomination for Subclass 457


----------



## Digvijay_soni (Oct 10, 2014)

lasiafjmc said:


> I didn't email them . I submitted my application on-line on 14th and I got the result today(16th).
> 
> Note: Currently in 457 and working in Victoria, file application under streamlined pathway to Victorian state nomination for Subclass 457


You are lucky mate .. We' ve been waiting for over 13 weeks for them to respond to our application request.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI All,

Could you please tell me the processing timelines for VIC SS. Is it same as the one mentioned in their website (12 weeks). And what could be the chances of Rejection as I see Many people are getting rejected. I am planning to apply for occupation code 224113 for Vic SS


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Could you please tell me the processing timelines for VIC SS. Is it same as the one mentioned in their website (12 weeks). And what could be the chances of Rejection as I see Many people are getting rejected. I am planning to apply for occupation code 224113 for Vic SS



In the current scenario, processing time is 14 to 16 weeks. Rejection rates are usually high for VIC, and it depends on ur Occupation code and ur skill demand in VIC


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

lasiafjmc said:


> I didn't email them . I submitted my application on-line on 14th and I got the result today(16th).
> 
> Note: Currently in 457 and working in Victoria, file application under streamlined pathway to Victorian state nomination for Subclass 457


congrats mate...this gave me lot of confidence....will apply early next month...do you know how long the SS is valid ? i want to get SS and buy more time before filing EOI....


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

I applied for VIC SS for the second time on July 29th (I was rejected in January) and have not heard anything back yet. I didn't realize they had closed applications!

Guessing it will be another few weeks for me, but I don't expect a positive response as IT Project Managers don't seem to be in high demand right now.


----------



## Digvijay_soni (Oct 10, 2014)

mujyaki said:


> I applied for VIC SS for the second time on July 29th (I was rejected in January) and have not heard anything back yet. I didn't realize they had closed applications!
> 
> Guessing it will be another few weeks for me, but I don't expect a positive response as IT Project Managers don't seem to be in high demand right now.


Oops .. How much relavant experience did ACS consider from you then ? 
Seeing the threads floating around, i am not too optimistic myself .. 

ACS has considered my total experience of 8 years as PM experience and 5 years as relavant


----------



## Kali Mari (Oct 5, 2014)

Digvijay_soni said:


> Kari,
> if your agent has not applied for victoria sposership, you should quickly ask him to apply for south australia as both NSW and Victoria are unlikely to accept any new applications for ICT profiles for sometime.


Thanks for the response but i have applied for professional engineer job code 2332 and having overseas work experience of 9 years and 9 months recognized by EA.
My agent told me that he had applied for SS on 10th October but he is yet to receive conformation.
I am applying for Vic SS under this job code because my brother is already living in Melbourne waiting for his PR.

So i believe its my 1st week for Vic SS


----------



## Digvijay_soni (Oct 10, 2014)

Kali Mari said:


> Thanks for the response but i have applied for professional engineer job code 2332 and having overseas work experience of 9 years and 9 months recognized by EA.
> My agent told me that he had applied for SS on 10th October but he is yet to receive conformation.
> I am applying for Vic SS under this job code because my brother is already living in Melbourne waiting for his PR.
> 
> So i believe its my 1st week for Vic SS


Bro .. Victoria stopped accepting SS applications from 1st october. Its closed till 31 December. Please pray that it re-opens next year with your job code. 

Plan B - try west australia in the mean time.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Digvijay_soni said:


> Bro .. Victoria stopped accepting SS applications from 1st october. Its closed till 31 December. Please pray that it re-opens next year with your job code.
> 
> Plan B - try west australia in the mean time.


Temporary closure is for ICT occupations only. Other occupations are good to go.
Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria


----------



## Kali Mari (Oct 5, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Temporary closure is for ICT occupations only. Other occupations are good to go.
> Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria


yeah that's what it says


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Now, this is the end of my 13th week of waiting. I don't know how far I need to wait


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> Now, this is the end of my 13th week of waiting. I don't know how far I need to wait



Try writing to them and check. I hope you might get a reply soon.
All the best.


Sushree


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

End of 14th week of wait... :fingerscrossed:



rashu268 said:


> Now, this is the end of my 13th week of waiting. I don't know how far I need to wait


----------



## Kali Mari (Oct 5, 2014)

Can anyone tell me this its been 11 days since my agent submitted application with Vic but i am yet to receive conformation mail it is usual or do i need to mail them 
If so where to mail to check for it


----------



## Digvijay_soni (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi kali - Please check the email address that your agent has entered in the form that he filled for Victoria State sponsership.

If that address is incorrect, you can send them an email requesting to correct the email. 
(Give refernce to your EOI id that you submitted in the SS)


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ravi_Pune said:


> End of 14th week of wait... :fingerscrossed:


Have you followed up with them?


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Ravi_Pune said:


> End of 14th week of wait... :fingerscrossed:


Did you call them and check your status of your application?


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Mailed them in 13th week to get a standard reply... hope to get invite/rejection in a weeks time... 



Pookiefoof said:


> Did you call them and check your status of your application?


----------



## Kali Mari (Oct 5, 2014)

Digvijay_soni said:


> Hi kali - Please check the email address that your agent has entered in the form that he filled for Victoria State sponsership.
> 
> If that address is incorrect, you can send them an email requesting to correct the email.
> (Give refernce to your EOI id that you submitted in the SS)


I asked him to share the account details with me so that i can login myself to check the status and other details


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Mailed them in 13th week to get a standard reply... hope to get invite/rejection in a weeks time...


I'm now planning to go for 189. They really take too long on this


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> I'm now planning to go for 189. They really take too long on this


Me too planning for 189 but not sure whether they invite for ICT with 60 points.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> Me too planning for 189 but not sure whether they invite for ICT with 60 points.


What's your score for IELTS?


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> What's your score for IELTS?


My latest IELTS score is band 7++. With 55 points,but planning to enhance score with spouse points or Rewrite IELTs to score 8 in each.


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi All,

Today morning i got nominated for Victoria sponsorship. It took around 15 weeks but i am happy that the wait was worth it.

Few days back, i got nomiated for NSW state sponsorship as well.
But Now my dilemma is whether to go for NSW or Victoria .
I am a software tester and my preference would be a location with more job opportunities.
Can anyone please guide me on this.

Regards,
Punj23


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Punj23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning i got nominated for Victoria sponsorship. It took around 15 weeks but i am happy that the wait was worth it.
> 
> ...


Congrats Punj23... I prefer Melbourne/Victoria bcoz job opportunities are more compared to other cities and cost of living is also less when it compared to Sydney.

Just to curious to know, what is ur specialization in Testing. r u into automation? which tool you use? your domains? is it banking ?? I am also a software tester with 7 yrs of experience. if you dont mind, pls share


----------



## Kali Mari (Oct 5, 2014)

Punj23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning i got nominated for Victoria sponsorship. It took around 15 weeks but i am happy that the wait was worth it.
> 
> ...


Great to hear this congratulations

i have a question here
Can i apply for multiple State sponsorship (in my case 4 states have openings including vic) 
what if i get sponsored by more then one state or if i get sponsorship from one state and i want to wait to get sponsor from other


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Punj23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning i got nominated for Victoria sponsorship. It took around 15 weeks but i am happy that the wait was worth it.
> 
> ...


That's very good news, indeed. Congratulation!

Is this your second time applied for Victoria SS? Would you please share your timeline?


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Punj23,

Congrats on the State sponsorship.

Could you please let me know if you had applied through an agent and also can you let me know the job code against which you had applied for. I have applied for job code 261314(Software Tester) and the only state that is taking up applications for this code is VICTORIA. 

Am hearing a lot of mixed responses on the state sponsorship front for jobcode(261314) in VICTORIA state, so I am a little tensed as to how it's all going to go.

Hoping to hear from you soon.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## 100junaid (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi all,

i am a mechanical engineer and i want to apply for state nomination. my eligible occupation is engineering technologist. i want to go for visa 190 for which i wish to get state nomination by victoria. will it be a wise decision as i have heard that they reject a lot of applications without any specific reason. please advice...


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

Prasad_aus said:


> Me too planning for 189 but not sure whether they invite for ICT with 60 points.


They do invite ICT folks with 60 points. You will be invited couple of weeks later but you will be as long as you have 60 points. Refer below recent invitation round statistics.

SkillSelect - 13 October 2014 round results

SS


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

fly2shashi said:


> They do invite ICT folks with 60 points. You will be invited couple of weeks later but you will be as long as you have 60 points. Refer below recent invitation round statistics.
> 
> SkillSelect - 13 October 2014 round results
> 
> SS


Thanks for giving a hope.Can see a silver lining in between all the disappointing news for ICT migration aspirants.


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

Kali Mari said:


> Great to hear this congratulations
> 
> i have a question here
> Can i apply for multiple State sponsorship (in my case 4 states have openings including vic)
> what if i get sponsored by more then one state or if i get sponsorship from one state and i want to wait to get sponsor from other


Yes..in my opinion you can apply for multiple state sponsorships.


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

deejayk83 said:


> Hi Punj23,
> 
> Congrats on the State sponsorship.
> 
> ...


I applied for SS on my own. My job code is same as you.


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

Pookiefoof said:


> That's very good news, indeed. Congratulation!
> 
> Is this your second time applied for Victoria SS? Would you please share your timeline?


Yes, this is the second that i applied for SS. First time my application was rejected.
Waited for 6 months and then applied again.


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Congrats Punj23... I prefer Melbourne/Victoria bcoz job opportunities are more compared to other cities and cost of living is also less when it compared to Sydney.
> 
> Just to curious to know, what is ur specialization in Testing. r u into automation? which tool you use? your domains? is it banking ?? I am also a software tester with 7 yrs of experience. if you dont mind, pls share


Hi Anish,

I am into automation of both GUI and API. Yes, in banking.

Regards,
Punj23


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

End of 14th week of waiting


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I have applied for VIC SS today for the occupation code 224113 Statistician.Have to start counting the weeks.When will VIC ask to submit letter of commitment? While submitting for SS I did not see any option to submit the letter of commitment.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for VIC SS today for the occupation code 224113 Statistician.Have to start counting the weeks.When will VIC ask to submit letter of commitment? While submitting for SS I did not see any option to submit the letter of commitment.


I think they will respond on Monday.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> End of 14th week of waiting


Have you sent them an email?


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Have you sent them an email?


Yes, I got the standard response


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> Yes, I got the standard response


Takes how long to receive their standard response?


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Usually a day or two.... 



Pookiefoof said:


> Takes how long to receive their standard response?


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Have you checked with them again?? or its the first response you are referring to?? 



rashu268 said:


> Yes, I got the standard response


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

*Victoria SMP*

Any updates of late on recent Victoria SMP approvals for 261111

EOI : 27 July 2014
SMP Victoria : 28 July 2014
Initial Aack: 29 July
Request for CV : 30 July
CV Sent : 06 Aug
Ack : 07 Aug
Approval : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

261111 : ICT Business Analyst
I have 8 years of SAP experience which i suppose is a niche skill in Australia and i work in a American MNC in a senior consulting position
Any chances of getting a invitation??


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

IELTS : 7.5 Overall (All)
ACS : June 2013
Rejected Vic SMP in November 2013
Applied once again
EOI : 27 July 2014
SMP Victoria : 28 July 2014
Initial Aack: 29 July
Request for CV : 30 July
CV Sent : 06 Aug
Ack : 07 Aug
Approval :
Total 60 points + 5 points for VIC SMP = 65 Points


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Lets hope for the best frnd... 
ppl have received invite/rejection after 15 weeks wait time as well.. so just be positive... :fingerscrossed:



JimmyDsilva said:


> 261111 : ICT Business Analyst
> I have 8 years of SAP experience which i suppose is a niche skill in Australia and i work in a American MNC in a senior consulting position
> Any chances of getting a invitation??


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi All,


Victoria SS---> Temporary Closure of Online Application Forms. 

Online applications have been disabled from 9am (AEDT) Monday 27 October 2014 for approximately one week while this site undertakes a major technology upgrade. This will result in a more efficient and reliable service for users.


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

Temporary Closure of Online Application Forms
20 October 2014

The Live in Victoria website is in the process of undertaking a major technology upgrade. This will result in a more efficient and reliable service for users.


This upgrade will require us to take offline the systems for submitting and processing applications for state visa nomination for up to one week.


The application systems will be disabled from 9am (AEDT) Monday 27 October 2014.


Please note that applicants and agents will be unable to submit online applications for state visa nomination during this time.


The processing of applications recently lodged and already in the system will also be temporarily paused during this time, as our representatives will be unable to access the system while the upgrade is being undertaken.

The Skilled and Business Migration Program will also be unable to answer queries about the progress of applications while the system is down.


The Significant Investor Services Directory and the Overseas Skills Registry application forms will also be unavailable.


We encourage applicants and agents to lodge submissions or make any applications enquiries before the temporary outage.


We apologise to applicants and agents for any inconvenience caused while we make these important system improvements.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

mike_0707 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Victoria SS---> Temporary Closure of Online Application Forms.
> ...


I am afraid it will become efficient and reliable like the one in NSW


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

hmm... so applications processing time would be increased for a weeks time..
as is they were taking more than the stipulated normal time for processing... :doh:




JimmyDsilva said:


> Temporary Closure of Online Application Forms
> 20 October 2014
> 
> The Live in Victoria website is in the process of undertaking a major technology upgrade. This will result in a more efficient and reliable service for users.
> ...


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Temporary Closure of Online Application Forms
> 20 October 2014
> 
> The Live in Victoria website is in the process of undertaking a major technology upgrade. This will result in a more efficient and reliable service for users.
> ...


Does that mean will affect our application as well?


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Sadly.... yes 



Pookiefoof said:


> Does that mean will affect our application as well?


----------



## Jaymzrsa (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi All

After completely messing up my initial EOI (not understanding the rules and counting all my experience, not just the experience considered on the ACS-RPL) I put in for Victoria SS and just got successful confirmation today! 

Super stoked, now for the actual Visa but after going through the RPL and now SS, I am sure it will be a breeze.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Congrats buddy.... So you received invite today from VIC SS?? What was your EOI submission date?

We were of view that there wont be any invites flowing in this week.... 

Enjoy your time, and gear up for VISA lodging... 





Jaymzrsa said:


> Hi All
> 
> After completely messing up my initial EOI (not understanding the rules and counting all my experience, not just the experience considered on the ACS-RPL) I put in for Victoria SS and just got successful confirmation today!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaymzrsa (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey Ravi

The initial application was on the 29 September and they were unhappy with my CV in its current form and I had to write a submission on why I wanted to come to Victoria. This was then resubmitted, I received the acknowledgement on the 14th October and decision this morning, the 28th. I Am shocked at how quickly they got back to me!!!

IELTS 8.5 (8.5, 8.5, 8.5, 9), EOI 60 (55 + 5 SS), ANZSCO 261313


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

Jaymzrsa said:


> Hey Ravi
> 
> The initial application was on the 29 September and they were unhappy with my CV in its current form and I had to write a submission on why I wanted to come to Victoria. This was then resubmitted, I received the acknowledgement on the 14th October and decision this morning, the 28th. I Am shocked at how quickly they got back to me!!!
> 
> IELTS 8.5 (8.5, 8.5, 8.5, 9), EOI 60 (55 + 5 SS), ANZSCO 261313


This is indeed unbelievable. Congrats!

Although I am not sure what to conclude. It was apparent from earlier posts that 2613 was the least fav category for invitations currently but you have proved that wrong.
Now is this dependent on base location or ones experience?


----------



## Jaymzrsa (Aug 16, 2014)

first said:


> This is indeed unbelievable. Congrats!
> 
> Although I am not sure what to conclude. It was apparent from earlier posts that 2613 was the least fav category for invitations currently but you have proved that wrong.
> Now is this dependent on base location or ones experience?


I think in my favour I have more than 10 years experience with several multinational companies, all with presence within Australia. I also have family in Melbourne which no doubt gave me another large credit.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Jaymzrsa said:


> I think in my favour I have more than 10 years experience with several multinational companies, all with presence within Australia. I also have family in Melbourne which no doubt gave me another large credit.


which country you are from? i think nowdays that plays very important role. its hard to believe but its true.


----------



## Jaymzrsa (Aug 16, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> which country you are from? i think nowdays that plays very important role. its hard to believe but its true.


I am a South African currently living in the UK.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Jaymzrsa said:


> I am a South African currently living in the UK.


I guessed so  oflate most of Indian IT professionals are getting rejection after 16 weeks waiting and you got approval in less than 1 month. they started giving approval by country now. that's my assessment.


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

it looks like people of sub-continent and south east asia are prone to rejection. Anyways Life doesn't stop, maybe better opportunities are awaiting


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey Congrats Jimmy.. You indeed were worth candidate... With Family in Melbourne already, there was nothing stopping your applicaiton... All the best for your further journey... Lets see what happens to us - (ppl from Sub-continent) 



JimmyDsilva said:


> it looks like people of sub-continent and south east asia are prone to rejection. Anyways Life doesn't stop, maybe better opportunities are awaiting


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

jimmydsilva said:


> it looks like people of sub-continent and south east asia are prone to rejection. Anyways life doesn't stop, maybe better opportunities are awaiting


Really???


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Have you checked with them again?? or its the first response you are referring to??


The response was sent to answer my follow up carried out after 12 weeks. I am in the 15th week now


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

I've completed 15.... 




rashu268 said:


> The response was sent to answer my follow up carried out after 12 weeks. I am in the 15th week now


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ravi_Pune said:


> I've completed 15....


Since there system is down this week, add a week more to our patience


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi seniors

The statutory declaration we submit should be accompanied by salary slip/ service certificate/termination letter. Who should submit either of these documents. Will they be mine who is getting assessed or the declarant who is signing and confirming my duties.

As per my agent declarant has to submit either of them else acs will not consider my experience. Pls guide and also share ur experiences


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> The statutory declaration we submit should be accompanied by salary slip/ service certificate/termination letter. Who should submit either of these documents. Will they be mine who is getting assessed or the declarant who is signing and confirming my duties.
> 
> As per my agent declarant has to submit either of them else acs will not consider my experience. Pls guide and also share ur experiences


Which declaration are you mentioning here? Is it ACS or VIC SS?

If its ACS, then as you are declaring, it should be your sign in the declaration form. As for the service certificate or other letters from your employer, the person who provides that document has to sign in those letters.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

HI Sandeep

I am reffering to statutory declaration given for ACS. I beileve that declaration needs to be signed by some senior or manager in company.

Other members your views also


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> HI Sandeep
> 
> I am reffering to statutory declaration given for ACS. I beileve that declaration needs to be signed by some senior or manager in company.
> 
> Other members your views also


If I am not wrong, I think you are mentioning here about the referral letters provided by your current and/or previous employers mentioning your duties and your tenure with their company.

If you are talking about it, then the person who is giving that declaration has to sign it and you need to take color printouts of the signed copies and get it attested and you have to upload them.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

HI Sandeep

I am reffering to statutory declaration given for ACS. I beileve that declaration needs to be signed by some senior or manager in company.

Other members your views als


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

*Any Invitation?*

HI people,

Has anyone got positive response from Vic state recently? Any luck anyone?


Sushree


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> Since there system is down this week, add a week more to our patience


I hope we get some positive responses in this 16th week.

Sushree


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

sushree said:


> I hope we get some positive responses in this 16th week.
> 
> Sushree


I checked the site. The system seems to be back as I see links active again


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

Great let's hope to hear some good news now


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

rashu268 said:


> I checked the site. The system seems to be back as I see links active again


I got mail on 31-OCT from Victorian Team why I wanted to move to Victoria and what are the job prospects for me there. Already replied.

It seems the processing has re-started...


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Whats your timeline for Vic SS application??




hanali said:


> I got mail on 31-OCT from Victorian Team why I wanted to move to Victoria and what are the job prospects for me there. Already replied.
> 
> It seems the processing has re-started...


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Whats your timeline for Vic SS application??


Applied very recently (Oct 27). I am aware that it may take up to 12 weeks. Waiting now for the invitation


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

last week i got a reply from Victoria that my application for Victoria State sponsorship is successful.

Can anyone guide me on further steps that i need to take. I know that i have to create an EOI and share it with Victoria goverment.

What is the email Id where i need to send my EOI reference number.

regards,
punj23


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

Punj23 said:


> last week i got a reply from Victoria that my application for Victoria State sponsorship is successful.
> 
> Can anyone guide me on further steps that i need to take. I know that i have to create an EOI and share it with Victoria goverment.
> 
> ...


Reply to the same email from where you received nomination successful. That's the only email id.

In my case I had the EOI before I submitted for VIC SS. 

SS


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

Punj23 said:


> last week i got a reply from Victoria that my application for Victoria State sponsorship is successful.
> 
> Can anyone guide me on further steps that i need to take. I know that i have to create an EOI and share it with Victoria goverment.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
What is your job code?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi seniors
I have applied for acs yesterday and today it is on stage 3 which is extra documents required.

I have spoken with my agent. They haven't recieved any mail.

Can someone enlighten on this.

Also I paid fee via bank transfer and case status is showing payment awaited. Is it on 3rd stage because of pending payment.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi seniors
> I have applied for acs yesterday and today it is on stage 3 which is extra documents required.
> 
> I have spoken with my agent. They haven't recieved any mail.
> ...



If any extra doc is needed, ACS will come back to you. They will send u an email with required docs names. Regarding payment, u should check with your bank


----------



## kumar21 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey Guys,

My jobcode is 263111, and with 2 years of experience only from ACS + 7 in IELTS, I am lacking 5 points for EOI. I have checked the Victoria State Sponsorship webpage, I understood all the requirements. But when i visited otherthreads in expatforum for the 190 Visa VSS, i see many other things being added in the application. Things like Jobs Ads, why they want to live in victoria etc. Can someone here help me with the complete list of docs required for submitting sponsorship. 

Thanks,


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Test


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Got update from Vic SS, saying my application was not successful after 16 weeks of wait


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Got update from Vic SS, saying my application was not successful after 16 weeks of wait


So sad


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Got update from Vic SS, saying my application was not successful after 16 weeks of wait


Same happened with me exactly a month ago


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Ravi srikanth what r ur plans now


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Ravi srikanth what r ur plans now


The plan is to re asses my skills with ACS and go for a 189 with 60 points. else we have to search options for Canada


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> The plan is to re asses my skills with ACS and go for a 189 with 60 points. else we have to search options for Canada


Which was ur job code now
And which u plan now
Also new express entry is coming in jan for canada we need to have job offer for that right


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Have 189 in queue.... lets see what they got...





XINGSINGH said:


> Ravi srikanth what r ur plans now


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Re-asses process is also an option for some other Code.. but havent thought over it yet. 



paisrikanth said:


> The plan is to re asses my skills with ACS and go for a 189 with 60 points. else we have to search options for Canada


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Re-asses process is also an option for some other Code.. but havent thought over it yet.


What was ur earlier code


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

261111..... 



xingsingh said:


> what was ur earlier code


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Got update from Vic SS, saying my application was not successful after 16 weeks of wait


Sorry to hear that, its not good if they don't have to accept it they should let one know so that they can look for options

Sad


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

Ravi_Pune said:


> Got update from Vic SS, saying my application was not successful after 16 weeks of wait





paisrikanth said:


> Same happened with me exactly a month ago


Sorry to hear guys. I think you will leave this behind and go for 189 either by reassessing your skills or score a bit more in IELTS.

All the best with your next plans!

SS


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

fly2shashi said:


> Sorry to hear guys. I think you will leave this behind and go for 189 either by reassessing your skills or score a bit more in IELTS.
> 
> All the best with your next plans!
> 
> SS


Right


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks fly2shashi... Will definitely have to check for options if the 189 queue doesn't move right way... 




fly2shashi said:


> Sorry to hear guys. I think you will leave this behind and go for 189 either by reassessing your skills or score a bit more in IELTS.
> 
> All the best with your next plans!
> 
> SS


----------



## Digvijay_soni (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi,

Can you re access your qualifications with a different profile without any issues? 
Wouldn't DIAC or ACS know that you have applied before with differnt job ID? 

Digvijay


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

Digvijay_soni said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you re access your qualifications with a different profile without any issues?
> Wouldn't DIAC or ACS know that you have applied before with differnt job ID?
> ...


I am not sure how ACS would react with reassessing your occupation with another code unless they are very closely related.

In regards to reassessing with a different profile, DIBP and ACS would definitely know cause for everything you would need your passport to be attached.

SS


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

Got rejection today


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sushree said:


> Got rejection today


Oh heart breaking

How much time it took


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Whats next POA?




sushree said:


> Got rejection today


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello Ravi_Pune
Whats is your core skill? is it ERP like Oracle, SAP, etc or something else. Wat is your total experience


Thanks


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

sushree said:


> Got rejection today


Hi Sushree

Sorry to hear this.

Could you please elaborate on the reason of rejection?

Kindly share your timeline.


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

sushree said:


> Got rejection today


Sorry to hear buddy, I am sure you have planned for other options and go forward with it. All the best!

SS


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> The plan is to re asses my skills with ACS and go for a 189 with 60 points. else we have to search options for Canada


Why not New Zealand? Is new Zealand not a good option to migrate?


----------



## Digvijay_soni (Oct 10, 2014)

NZ to Australia is like canada to US. 
Lesser opportunities and smaller job market. 

But its an option for sure as Australia seems to be getting tougher and tougher.


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Digvijay_soni said:


> NZ to Australia is like canada to US.
> Lesser opportunities and smaller job market.
> 
> But its an option for sure as Australia seems to be getting tougher and tougher.


Yes - Thats what I am thinking to try for NewZealand, as Aus is getting tougher and tougher.

Also I heard there is another Visa category of 489 temproary resident visa which allows you to live in aus for 4 years, anyone has more knowledge surrounding it. Can it be given a try?


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

sarohas said:


> Yes - Thats what I am thinking to try for NewZealand, as Aus is getting tougher and tougher.
> 
> Also I heard there is another Visa category of 489 temproary resident visa which allows you to live in aus for 4 years, anyone has more knowledge surrounding it. Can it be given a try?


Well, 489 could be applied for using 2 methods! 1. regional sponsorship, 2. family sponsored.

If you're opting for either, you cannot live or work in metropolitan areas. To satisfy the visa requirements, you have to work and live in regional areas atleast for 2years before applying for a streamline pathway visa for PR (887) and you have to wait few months before you receive the Invitation to apply.

I have also heard that taking jobs with 489 could be hard. If you're ready to take the plunge, go for it. Otherwise, wait for your eligibility and apply for 189.


----------



## MissC (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello Everyone, I scored 55 points thus badly needs to apply for state sponsorship with victoria. May I know what are the steps for it? Is this correct?
1. apply for state sponsorship on Victoria website
2. then apply for EOI once Victoria sponsorship is received?
3. lodge a 190 visa

Please clarify if everything is correct. Thank you very much for your help guys.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

MissC said:


> Hello Everyone, I scored 55 points thus badly needs to apply for state sponsorship with victoria. May I know what are the steps for it? Is this correct?
> 1. apply for state sponsorship on Victoria website
> 2. then apply for EOI once Victoria sponsorship is received?
> 3. lodge a 190 visa
> ...


First you need to create EOI. Then apply on Victoria website with EOI reference number. Then wait for invite and when invited, apply for 190 in skillselect.


----------



## MissC (Oct 11, 2014)

hanali said:


> First you need to create EOI. Then apply on Victoria website with EOI reference number. Then wait for invite and when invited, apply for 190 in skillselect.




Thank you for your reply Hanali.I managed to do an EOI then submitted the nomination application today.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

MissC said:


> Thank you for your reply Hanali.I managed to do an EOI then submitted the nomination application today.


Now begins the wait of at least 12 weeks 

And sometimes they need a statement of commitment / motivation as why you want to move to Victoria and what are your job prospects. They want to ensure you have done proper research and know all your options.


And yet they sometimes reject applications.

Welcome onboard and happy waiting


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello All,

Pls any experience with Vic SS for Statisticians? I meet the Stat..criteria and have skills using SAS and SQL for data analysis. I am looking to apply this month.
Secondly, their website says application before EOI while some pple here say EOI b4 app..dont get it.

pls need ur responses and chance of selection.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

End of the 16th week of wait. How much more to go


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

izykvision0 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Pls any experience with Vic SS for Statisticians? I meet the Stat..criteria and have skills using SAS and SQL for data analysis. I am looking to apply this month.
> Secondly, their website says application before EOI while some pple here say EOI b4 app..dont get it.
> ...


During victoria ss application, EOI reference number is required. Hence, in my opinion, you must file EOI first and then Victoria application.


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

Got my rejection last week from vic State


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

sushree said:


> Got my rejection last week from vic State


I understand the agony. I don't know what is going to be my result


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

sushree said:


> Got my rejection last week from vic State


Meanwhile, was your rejection reason same as others?


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> Meanwhile, was your rejection reason same as others?


Yes exactly the same standard answer...


sushree


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

rashu268 said:


> End of the 16th week of wait. How much more to go


I'm with you. What happens sometimes is that they want to ensure that the person to be invited is going to prove beneficial to Victoria economy.

For this purpose they take opinions from industry. This is where the waiting period extends. Remain hopeful and continue your normal routines. You will get the good news.

And God forbid, if there is bad news, it means explore new options (189)....


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

hanali said:


> I'm with you. What happens sometimes is that they want to ensure that the person to be invited is going to prove beneficial to Victoria economy.
> 
> For this purpose they take opinions from industry. This is where the waiting period extends. Remain hopeful and continue your normal routines. You will get the good news.
> 
> And God forbid, if there is bad news, it means explore new options (189)....


I agree with you. but i don't think they have so much time to go to Industry experts with individual profiles. They just look at current job trends. Eg:- if there are very few or no jobs for Testers in the job market then they just reject applications until they find some exceptional talent. The processing time is just 1-2 days if someone already has job in Victoria.

Mind you elections are due in Victoria on 29th November. I think this will also have some effect on Processing time.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> ....they just reject applications until they find some exceptional talent.


How do they decide if the person is exceptional without consulting with the industry people?


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

sushree said:


> Yes exactly the same standard answer...
> 
> 
> sushree


Very sad to hear the news after 16 agony weeks.

Now I will wait for my turn to get the good or bad news. I wish you all the best for your future plans.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> Meanwhile, was your rejection reason same as others?


Rashu how many years of exp do you have? Do you have any MNC exp? I have seen few people who got the sponsorship had good exp in MNCs.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> Rashu how many years of exp do you have? Do you have any MNC exp? I have seen few people who got the sponsorship had good exp in MNCs.


Sandeep,

I have 6 years of experience, all in MNC. I have worked in Canada for 11 months too.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Guys, 

I am in the 17th week now. I followed up with them after the completion of the 12th week and got the usual response. So, should I follow up again?


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

They wont respond this time, but you can check again... as its 17th week now.. Hope you get positive response unlike many of us... :fingerscrossed:




rashu268 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am in the 17th week now. I followed up with them after the completion of the 12th week and got the usual response. So, should I follow up again?


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I have few questions regarding 489 visa but before that I would also like to provide you all the information regarding my case.

1. My Date of birth is 12th August 1974 (40 years)
2. I have done Masters in Computers applications
3. I have already given IELTS (Reading 8.5 Speaking 7.5 Listening 7 and Writing 7 bands )
4. My Skill assessment has come positive under ANZcode 263111 (System Engineer/network engineer)
5.I have shown experience of more than 8 years but in Assessment from ACS it says from 2007 onwards my job is relative. (They have deducted around 2 years god knows why as all my education is before this job. 
6. My wife's real sister is Australian citizen.

So as per my calculation I get below mentioned points

AGE = 15
Education = 15
Experience = 10
IELTS = 10

So it make 50

Now my questions are as following


1. Is my point calculation correct ?

2. Can my wife's real sister sponsor me (obviously my wife will also go along with me)

3. She lives in Victoria so is there any specific place where she has to be (any specific zip code) so that she can sponsor me.

4 . Do I have to do job under my skillset (Which I have mentioned in assessment) only or can I do any job for one year before I apply for PR.

5. Can I live in same area or not where she lives.

6.If I go by state sponsor ship route then how to and where to check whether Victoria has my skillset open now because I think my consultant either has no knowledge or is bluffing me he says that time period is closed when we can apply for this anzcode and will open in three months or so. Please let me know how to check wether skillset is open now and where to check

7. If I go for state sponsorship then can I live anywhere in Victoria or it has be specific zip code. If it is specific zip code (area) then where can I find which areas I have to live.

Please let me know if you need any further information



I will really appreciate you efforts for answering my queries

Thanks in advance
Sunil


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

sunilkchopra said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have few questions regarding 489 visa but before that I would also like to provide you all the information regarding my case.
> 
> ...


Your query is in wrong thread.
Anyways Keep aside the whole scenario. As you are planning to go fro 489 Family sponsored visa would like to suggest that its the worst visa to go for an IT applicant and your ANSZCO code is IT related. 
Interpret this quote by DIBP 
"Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the 2014-15 programme year. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme year. Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas in these occupations:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers."

Bottomline 489 FS EOI holders who are hoping to recieve a visa invitation have been waiting for for almost 15 months. Its a never ending wait.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> Sandeep,
> 
> I have 6 years of experience, all in MNC. I have worked in Canada for 11 months too.


With ur exp in MNC and Canada you have good chances and which fields do u have exp? You are in the 17th week!!! I think u might be the first person to cross 16 weeks. Let's hope u get positive result at the end of the wait.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> With ur exp in MNC and Canada you have good chances and which fields do u have exp? You are in the 17th week!!! I think u might be the first person to cross 16 weeks. Let's hope u get positive result at the end of the wait.


I am a Sharepoint consultant. I am frantically waiting to end this waiting period


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> I am a Sharepoint consultant. I am frantically waiting to end this waiting period


I wish u get the invite in this week. I don't have any other option than waiting for another 4 weeks min to complete the stipulated time and God knows how many more weeks they take after 12 weeks.


----------



## Jaymzrsa (Aug 16, 2014)

I feel really bad after seeing all these rejection letters but for those still waiting there is hope. I just received my invitation yesterday so now the real fun begins, submitting my visa application 

Good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Jaymzrsa said:


> I feel really bad after seeing all these rejection letters but for those still waiting there is hope. I just received my invitation yesterday so now the real fun begins, submitting my visa application
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting.


what's your Country of residence and under which role you applied for?


----------



## Jaymzrsa (Aug 16, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> what's your Country and under which role you applied for?


Sigh, I was about to say that it is in my signature but now my damn signature has disappeared and it says "You are not permitted to have a signature".

Originally South African, Live in the UK, 261313 and I have family in Victoria


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Jaymzrsa said:


> Sigh, I was about to say that it is in my signature but now my damn signature has disappeared and it says "You are not permitted to have a signature".
> 
> Originally South African, Live in the UK, 261313 and I have family in Victoria


Congrats mate....this makes perfect sense  i am looking at few trends since last couple of months and now i reached at conclusion that Victoria is no more encourging South Asian ICT professionals. The waiting time is 12-16 weeks whereas other countries ICT professionals get invite within 4 weeks. To be fair to them i think they are looking for diversity now but obviously disappointing for us


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> Congrats mate....this makes perfect sense  i am looking at few trends since last couple of months and now i reached at conclusion that Victoria is no more encourging South Asian ICT professionals. The waiting time is 12-16 weeks whereas other countries ICT professionals get invite within 4 weeks. To be fair to them i think they are looking for diversity now but obviously disappointing for us


I don't think it has anything to do with being from Asian countries. 

I have read each and every post in this thread and there are hardly any rejections for folks who had prior experience working in Victoria (may be on work permit) and who have solid contacts in VIC like family.

See, the main thing VIC state will probably look at, other than your occupation is - would you be able to survive in expensive Australia if you end up not getting a suitable job and this would mean burden to VIC state. Also, Australia is mostly reference based market. If you have contacts and references, it is assumed that you will find job earlier.

Again it's just my observation and I really hope that it's not true and all the waiting folks get their approval notification soon.

SS


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

fly2shashi said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with being from Asian countries.
> 
> I have read each and every post in this thread and there are hardly any rejections for folks who had prior experience working in Victoria (may be on work permit) and who have solid contacts in VIC like family.
> 
> ...


I think we both are almost on same page. i never said there is discrimination based on race. but offlate i found they are trying to select people from diverse background and countries like Australian Universities and Business schools does. 90% of ICT applicants are from South Asia so obviously the other 10% will have better chance of invitation as they belong to diverse group.

I am pretty confident that they are trying to make a diverse pool of applicants from all professions and equally divided among all major countries and they are working towards this.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

Do we have a "applicants history" or excel sheet where Victoria State Sponsorship Applicants have updated their status of application and success/refusals?

If anybody has knowledge, please provide the link. I tried but can not locate it here.


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

My Agent said Victoria is rejecting almost all the ICT applications for now unless you have some kind of niche skill.
He received almost 15 rejections in the last one month irrespective of MNC's and total points
This puts a big question mark on our faces
Yet Optimistic


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

JimmyDsilva said:


> My Agent said Victoria is rejecting almost all the ICT applications for now unless you have some kind of niche skill.
> He received almost 15 rejections in the last one month irrespective of MNC's and total points
> This puts a big question mark on our faces
> Yet Optimistic


State has to prioritize and ensure if the applicant will add to the development of the economy of that state or will be just an additional member in society and sometimes a burden.

We must appreciate that the state gives chances for people to apply and to be processed on priority if application is successful. For that I believe we all are willing to wait a bit more.


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Guys...
Is anyone got positive reply from Vic for 262112.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Guys,

I got positive nomination today after 17 weeks of waiting.


Yahooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## GreaterGood (Sep 26, 2014)

*Congratzzz*



rashu268 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got positive nomination today after 17 weeks of waiting.
> 
> ...



Congrats Rashu268!!

I am also in the 17th week hope to get the news soon :roll:


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got positive nomination today after 17 weeks of waiting.
> 
> Yahooooooooooooooooooo


Lucky. Congrats


----------



## GreaterGood (Sep 26, 2014)

*Got it*



GreaterGood said:


> Congrats Rashu268!!
> 
> I am also in the 17th week hope to get the news soon :roll:


I got iteace:


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Congrats to both of you 

Could you please let me know the job code you had applied for.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Congrats to both of u. It would be helpful if u share ur codes.


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

I got rejected today


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

rashu268 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got positive nomination today after 17 weeks of waiting.
> 
> Yahooooooooooooooooooo


Congrats rashu, ur patience paid. Wat is ur code ....


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Extremely sorry to hear that and could you please let me know the job code code you had applied for.


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Congrats mate.. get going with further steps... all the best for further journey...



rashu268 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got positive nomination today after 17 weeks of waiting.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreaterGood (Sep 26, 2014)

deejayk83 said:


> Congrats to both of you
> 
> Could you please let me know the job code you had applied for.


Thanks Sandeep and Deejay! My Job code is 261112.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

rashu268 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got positive nomination today after 17 weeks of waiting.
> 
> ...


Congratz rashu268. You will realize that this 17 weeks nerve wrecking time was worth the wait!!!


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey sorry to hear that... Whats your plan B?



first said:


> I got rejected today


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

My Job Code is 261311 (Programmer Analyst)


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

rashu268 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got positive nomination today after 17 weeks of waiting.
> 
> ...


Wow, congrats buddy!

Good to see someone getting nominated after a long time. All the best with the rest of the process.

SS


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

GreaterGood said:


> I got iteace:


Great, congrats buddy. Good that everyone is getting nominated.

All the best with the rest of the processing.

SS


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

first said:


> I got rejected today


Sorry to hear buddy. Hopefully, you have other plans to proceed with.

All the best!

SS


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

After long time we are seeing few people in ICT codes getting nominated. Now its time to see if any testers will get nominated. I have few more weeks to go, keeping my hopes to minimum chances but leaving it to fate.

Anyway with few people who got invited there is some hope for ICT professionals.

I wish everyone best of luck!!!


----------



## GreaterGood (Sep 26, 2014)

fly2shashi said:


> Great, congrats buddy. Good that everyone is getting nominated.
> 
> All the best with the rest of the processing.
> 
> SS


Thank you Shashi


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I have submitted for VIC SS for occupation code 224113 statistician on 25th Oct and it was acknowledged on 31st Oct. I haven't submitted any letter of commitment at that time. Do we need to submit letter of commitment at the time of application or VIC state asks for the same in later point of time?


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted for VIC SS for occupation code 224113 statistician on 25th Oct and it was acknowledged on 31st Oct. I haven't submitted any letter of commitment at that time. Do we need to submit letter of commitment at the time of application or VIC state asks for the same in later point of time?


Are u mentioning about Victorian nomination declaration or commitment letter?

If u have uploaded Victorian nomination declaration which is mandatory then commitment letter is not mandatory.

Commitment letter is optional and Victoria state will not ask u to submit it at later point of time.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you for your reply Sandeepr. I am referring to letter of commitment only as I have submitted the Victorian nomination declaration at the time of application.


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello All
I got a mail from SMP today sayin g change my preferred state from ANY to VICTORIA in the EOI
i am in 16th week,
Any idea what this means since in the EOI i selected Any state nomination
Will i get a positive result?
fingers crossed


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Hello All
> I got a mail from SMP today saying change my preferred state from ANY to VICTORIA
> i am in 16th week,
> Any idea what this means since in the EOI i selected Any state nomination
> ...


You've applied for Victoria State Nomination hence Victoria expects that you select Victoria in your EOI. By choosing ANY it shows that you are just using them to get a visa(190) and you are not committed to live in Victoria for 2 years. 
Check Victoria in EOI and reply to the same email that its been updated.


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> You've applied for Victoria State Nomination hence Victoria expects that you select Victoria in your EOI. By choosing ANY it shows that you are just using them to get a visa(190) and you are not committed to live in Victoria for 2 years.
> Check Victoria in EOI and reply to the same email that its been updated.


Thanks for the reply

I did send them a 4 page commitment letter during the intital stages of the application along with few documents that was requested.
But will this error cause any negative impact on the application since i feel i can get a successful nomination since SMP is trying to nominate my application

Please advice

Thanks in advance


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I did send them a 4 page commitment letter during the intital stages of the application along with few documents that was requested.
> But will this error cause any negative impact on the application since i feel i can get a successful nomination since SMP is trying to nominate my application
> ...


No I don't think it ll have any impact on nomination.


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks, I just need to wait for one more mail from SMP, hope its a good one. But do you think i will get a nomination. 
I think SMP may have rejected it if it has to, but going this far can we have a ray of hope?
Now i am tensed


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Thanks, I just need to wait for one more mail from SMP, hope its a good one. But do you think i will get a nomination.
> I think SMP may have rejected it if it has to, but going this far can we have a ray of hope?
> Now i am tensed


SMP has just asked you to fix EOI. If they have already nominated you then there is nothing to worry about moreover a mistake in EOI isn't a reason for rejection. Once they get the message that the EOI is fixed they ll enable APPLY VISA button in your EOI homepage.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Thanks, I just need to wait for one more mail from SMP, hope its a good one. But do you think i will get a nomination.
> I think SMP may have rejected it if it has to, but going this far can we have a ray of hope?
> Now i am tensed


Hi Jimmy,

What I believe your are already nominated by Victoria because, once u get the nomination u will automatically get an invitation to apply. For that, you should select the State VIC in EOI. You should have done that while u have applied EOI. In your case, Vic realized that you have not been selected VIC as state in EOI and hence you wont get invitation thats why they asked you to select it

I am 99% sure that u will get nominated. Cheer up..

Anish


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> 
> What I believe your are already nominated by Victoria because, once u get the nomination u will automatically get an invitation to apply. For that, you should select the State VIC in EOI. You should have done that while u have applied EOI. In your case, Vic realized that you have not been selected VIC as state in EOI and hence you wont get invitation thats why they asked you to select it
> 
> ...


Ohh man, What a wonderful bit of information. I thank you so much for this positive influence.
Many Thanks once again


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> 
> What I believe your are already nominated by Victoria because, once u get the nomination u will automatically get an invitation to apply. For that, you should select the State VIC in EOI. You should have done that while u have applied EOI. In your case, Vic realized that you have not been selected VIC as state in EOI and hence you wont get invitation thats why they asked you to select it
> 
> ...


I agree with Anish. If they had rejected application, they would not ask you (Jimmy) to change something in EOI.

Cheer up buddy. I believe you are about to get invitation to apply for visa.


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

hanali said:


> I agree with Anish. If they had rejected application, they would not ask you (Jimmy) to change something in EOI.
> 
> Cheer up buddy. I believe you are about to get invitation to apply for visa.


Thanks a ton
Hoping for that, will update you all as soon as i get a response
I did write a mail today saying that i have changed and updated the EOI as per their specification


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi All,
I got invitation from Victoria. This is really a special feeling when i got rejected last time. My category is Software Engineer 261313. what are the next steps can anyone guide? How long it will take now to get the VISA grant?

Invitation: 14-Nov-2014 || Visa Lodge: -- || PCC: ---- || Medicals: --- || CO Allocated/Visa Grant: Direct Grant: ---


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi All,
I got invitation from Victoria. This is really a special feeling when i got rejected last time. My category is Software Engineer 261313. what are the next steps can anyone guide? How long it will take now to get the VISA grant?eace:

Invitation: 14-Nov-2014 || Visa Lodge: -- || PCC: ---- || Medicals: --- || CO Allocated/Visa Grant: Direct Grant: ---


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

sarohas said:


> Hi All,
> I got invitation from Victoria. This is really a special feeling when i got rejected last time. My category is Software Engineer 261313. what are the next steps can anyone guide? How long it will take now to get the VISA grant?eace:
> 
> Invitation: 14-Nov-2014 || Visa Lodge: -- || PCC: ---- || Medicals: --- || CO Allocated/Visa Grant: Direct Grant: ---


Congratulations Sarohas all the best for your further process, try to frontload all the necessary documents with Medicals & PCC this would enables you to get the direct grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

sarohas said:


> Hi All,
> I got invitation from Victoria. This is really a special feeling when i got rejected last time. My category is Software Engineer 261313. what are the next steps can anyone guide? How long it will take now to get the VISA grant?eace:
> 
> Invitation: 14-Nov-2014 || Visa Lodge: -- || PCC: ---- || Medicals: --- || CO Allocated/Visa Grant: Direct Grant: ---


Click apply visa >> Create immiaccount >> fill eVisa app(17 pages) >> pay visa fee >> click alphanumeric ref # >> upload all points claimed docs + PCC, Medicals, IDs, etc >> wait for grant(2 to 3 months)


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Finally received my invitation yesterday afternoon.

God bless ray2:


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeahhhhhh
I got the invitation today
What a pleasant surprise
Thank u all for the advice
Applied on 28 July, Initial Ack and queries in SPAM mail, reverted with more details after 10 days. Got it today
ICT BA 261111


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Yeahhhhhh
> I got the invitation today
> What a pleasant surprise
> Thank u all for the advice
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Congrats....



Pookiefoof said:


> Finally received my invitation yesterday afternoon.
> 
> God bless ray2:


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Congrats.... 



JimmyDsilva said:


> Yeahhhhhh
> I got the invitation today
> What a pleasant surprise
> Thank u all for the advice
> ...


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats sarohas,Pookiefoof and Jimmy. Guess victoria is fast now in providing the inivitaions .


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> Congrats sarohas,Pookiefoof and Jimmy. Guess victoria is fast now in providing the inivitaions .



Thank you.

I think so. I believe more invitation is coming


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Many congratulations everyone who got Vic invite !!! eace:

An important suggestion - Apply as soon as possible , because as Christmas is around the corner, they prefer closing applications quickly. If you apply in Dec - you may have to wait more than 3 months for the grant. It was the same trend last year..

All the best everyone !!!


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Many congratulations everyone who got Vic invite !!! eace:
> 
> An important suggestion - Apply as soon as possible , because as Christmas is around the corner, they prefer closing applications quickly. If you apply in Dec - you may have to wait more than 3 months for the grant. It was the same trend last year..
> 
> All the best everyone !!!


Thanks Vasu
Wwill do it today, but please tell me what is the cost of the application and how do we pay
do they accept Amex
and what exp do i need to mention in the application form, will it be same as ACS skills assessment date or our whole exp

Thanks in Advance


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Thanks Vasu
> Wwill do it today, but please tell me what is the cost of the application and how do we pay
> do they accept Amex
> and what exp do i need to mention in the application form, will it be same as ACS skills assessment date or our whole exp
> ...



Experience should be the one specified by ACS. You may be in trouble if you include whole experience as DIBP consider only the experience assessed by ACS


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats to everyone with victoria invitation..long time coming back to this thread...


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Many congratulations everyone who got Vic invite !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For us no urgent to go there, as long as get the grant :becky:


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Applied today for Code 261313 (Software Engineer). hope to get some good news in next couple day.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyway, where to get the HAP ID for medical checkup?


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Friends
Can i claim points for my spouse in the visa application. I got a invitation from Victoria
her skill is part of CSOL but not in Victoria. i included her in Victoria application during the nomination
Done with IELTS, Skills Assessment etc
Any advice please


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Thanks Vasu
> Wwill do it today, but please tell me what is the cost of the application and how do we pay
> do they accept Amex
> and what exp do i need to mention in the application form, will it be same as ACS skills assessment date or our whole exp
> ...


For single applicant - 3520 AUD, dependent 18+ - 1760 AUD, child - 880 AUD.

You can pay through travel cards or forex cards (not multi currency only AUD) or from Australian credit card (if you know someone there).

You need to mention the exp, which ACS considered. Do not overclaim, your application will be rejected.


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> For single applicant - 3520 AUD, dependent 18+ - 1760 AUD, child - 880 AUD.
> 
> You can pay through travel cards or forex cards (not multi currency only AUD) or from Australian credit card (if you know someone there).
> 
> You need to mention the exp, which ACS considered. Do not overclaim, your application will be rejected.


Thank You so much Vasu
But please could you tell me about the points for spouse
since it is 190, i am in CSOL and SOL, nominated by Victoria in which i dont have the spouse occupation. But her occupation is part of CSOL.
Can i claim points for the same

Thanks in advance


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Thank You so much Vasu
> But please could you tell me about the points for spouse
> since it is 190, i am in CSOL and SOL, nominated by Victoria in which i dont have the spouse occupation. But her occupation is part of CSOL.
> Can i claim points for the same
> ...


Jimmy,

If you got your partner skills evaluated you can claim points under CSOL as both of your codes are in it. If you haven't evaluated her skills, you can't claim points.


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

mujyaki said:


> I applied for VIC SS for the second time on July 29th (I was rejected in January) and have not heard anything back yet. I didn't realize they had closed applications!
> 
> Guessing it will be another few weeks for me, but I don't expect a positive response as IT Project Managers don't seem to be in high demand right now.


I feel extremely lucky, but I received word last night that my application for VIC SS was successful. I'm very surprised- I did not expect this at all, and just bought a new car, and moved into a new place! That's life. I was rejected in January after applying Dec'13. This application was made 27 July 14, with a request to change my nomination to VIC from All on 17 Nov and notification of success on 18 Nov 14.

I'm not even sure what's up next aside from a lot of paperwork, but I'm a bit giddy


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Thank You so much Vasu
> But please could you tell me about the points for spouse
> since it is 190, i am in CSOL and SOL, nominated by Victoria in which i dont have the spouse occupation. But her occupation is part of CSOL.
> Can i claim points for the same
> ...


Sorry JimmyDsilva,

Since I am a single applicant, I am not quite sure about this but, I heard that both the occupations should be in CSOL (same state) then one can claim partner points.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Hi Friends
> Can i claim points for my spouse in the visa application. I got a invitation from Victoria
> her skill is part of CSOL but not in Victoria. i included her in Victoria application during the nomination
> Done with IELTS, Skills Assessment etc
> Any advice please


hello jimmy, i think there is some misunderstanding...could you please clarify...
if you already have an invitation, why do you want to claim your spouse points...


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> hello jimmy, i think there is some misunderstanding...could you please clarify...
> if you already have an invitation, why do you want to claim your spouse points...


Ohh my god
I did submit the application yesterday. In my EOI i have claimed the points for spouse. I nowhere found about the claiming points for partner with regards to same state. In my application to Victoria, i did specify my partners skills and vetassess outcome.
Also , I have 65 points in which 5 points for my Spouse. will it have any impact now. 
I am sure of 60 points with out Partners skills even if they deduct. 
Can i check the points now in the visa application
But can anyone comment whether the partners occupation must also be in the same state?

Thanks


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

Also it nowhere says that the partners occupation must be in the same state rather it must in the same SOL which is CSOL

Thanks


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Sorry JimmyDsilva,
> 
> Since I am a single applicant, I am not quite sure about this but, I heard that both the occupations should be in CSOL (same state) then one can claim partner points.


Hi Vasu
CSOL is not for a state rather applicable for DIBP
Now Victoria nominated me so my skills are part of SOL and CSOL
My wife's skills are part of CSOL
Since its 190 visa, i am considered under CSOL and my wife's occupation falls under CSOL
However, her occupation is not in demand in Victoria, I did mention her skills and occupation code in Victoria nomination

Thanks


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Hi Vasu
> CSOL is not for a state rather applicable for DIBP
> Now Victoria nominated me so my skills are part of SOL and CSOL
> My wife's skills are part of CSOL
> ...


Jimmy,

I mentioned above and its the same.

If u got her skills evaluated and both ur codes are under csol, u can claim points. If u didn't get it evaluated u can't claim points. Her code doesn't have to be in demand as far as I know. If u want to take second opinion post this query in 189 & 190 visas thread and seniors will reply u.


----------



## bong190 (Apr 11, 2014)

mujyaki said:


> I feel extremely lucky, but I received word last night that my application for VIC SS was successful. I'm very surprised- I did not expect this at all, and just bought a new car, and moved into a new place! That's life. I was rejected in January after applying Dec'13. This application was made 27 July 14, with a request to change my nomination to VIC from All on 17 Nov and notification of success on 18 Nov 14.
> 
> I'm not even sure what's up next aside from a lot of paperwork, but I'm a bit giddy


Congratulations buddy!
I applied the VIC SS on 30 July, and the acknowledgement was on 13 Aug after I responded to their inquiries about intention to choose VIC.
Now I'm expecting the results will come very soon after hearing your update. It's been the 14th weeks already.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI Jimmy,
Thats fine you can claim partner skills if your occupation and your partner's occupation is in CSOL and your partner skills is assessed. It is not required to be in state nomination list. All the best....


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats all for the recent invitations and all the very best for rest of the processing.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Got Nominated by Victoria SS today in less than 4 days. My ANZSCO code is 261312 (Developer Programmer).


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> Got Nominated by Victoria SS today in less than 4 days. My ANZSCO code is 261312 (Developer Programmer).


Congrats Danav.....do u have job offer? how come within 4 days???


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> Congrats Danav.....do u have job offer? how come within 4 days???


Yes i am working in Victoria since last 2 years.


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Yes i am working in Victoria since last 2 years.


Congrats Danav!

I have recently received the Invitation from Victoria, so i need to know what is the ideal process to get/search job there in Melbourne. 

Thanks!


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

fly2shashi said:


> Congrats all for the recent invitations and all the very best for rest of the processing.


Hi Shashi,
Thanks and since I have received the 190 invitation from Victoria - i have lot of questions going around in my mind. Please see if you can help me with these - 
1. When should you ideally resign from your current job like after lodging Visa or after receiving VISA's?
2. What is the best approach to search a job in Melbourne like from here or initiate after landing?
3. Should I move alone initially without family and when i get a job then call them?
4. How long does it generally take to process the VISA's after lodging?
5. Do we need to show English IELTS for spouse?
6. Can Children join the school in mid sessions there in Melbourne?

Thanks & Regards


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sarohas said:


> Congrats Danav!
> 
> I have recently received the Invitation from Victoria, so i need to know what is the ideal process to get/search job there in Melbourne.
> 
> Thanks!


Depends on your field. Plenty of jobs in Hospitality and infrastructure domain but if you are from ICT industry then its a problem. ICT industry is almost dead as most jobs are already outsourced to India and China.

To make matter worse plenty of Immigrats are searching for job in market which is driving the salary to lower end as supply is way more than demand in ICT domain.


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Depends on your field. Plenty of jobs in Hospitality and infrastructure domain but if you are from ICT industry then its a problem. ICT industry is almost dead as most jobs are already outsourced to India and China.
> 
> To make matter worse plenty of Immigrats are searching for job in market which is driving the salary to lower end as supply is way more than demand in ICT domain.


Thanks Danav,
I will be looking for ICT industry itself. Can we connect with some good job consultants over there? Please suggest if you know some. Thanks!


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sarohas said:


> Thanks Danav,
> I will be looking for ICT industry itself. Can we connect with some good job consultants over there? Please suggest if you know some. Thanks!


I came to Melbourne with job offer. so dont know much about Consultants. Consultants wont be of much help. 

Remember there are plenty of hidden jobs in ICT field which are not advertised and filled through references. Students pick most of such jobs as they have contacts with hundreds of other students.
But if you really want to find job in ICT then you have to develop strong local contacts.


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

sarohas said:


> Hi Shashi,
> Thanks and since I have received the 190 invitation from Victoria - i have lot of questions going around in my mind. Please see if you can help me with these -
> 1. When should you ideally resign from your current job like after lodging Visa or after receiving VISA's?
> 2. What is the best approach to search a job in Melbourne like from here or initiate after landing?
> ...


Hi Sarohas, see my answers below.

1. Always better to resign when you have your visa in your hand, even in India the market is not very great so, better to play safe.
2. Australia is mostly a reference based market. See if you have any friends who can refer you. There are many websites like seek.com etc but LinkedIn is very much used. Majority of the folks won't be able to source a job by being in India however, you can start applying before 6 weeks of your landing.
3. Better to move alone first if there is no job in hand, Australia is very expensive.
4. As per DIBP timelines, it's 12 weeks but many have got their grants within 6 weeks as well. 
5. If spouse has a degree and can get a letter from college that the medium taught was in English then there is no need for IELTS.
6. School will give an admission anytime provided there is a vacant seat (school from your residence catchment area). If there is not, then you will have to apply in other schools though, the school might not be the one near to your residence.

As Danav_Singh said, there is indeed more supply than demand so, requires a lot of effort. I am currently in the same boat and planning to land in the last week of Feb next year. All the best buddy.

SS


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

Experts
I need a clarification regarding PCC for 190 visa. I have lodged the visa on 20 Nov and paid the fees
I lived in UK FROM 2004- 2006 and in Canada from 2002 - 2004, since 2006 i have been living in India besides some travel to many countries.
Now will i need to do a PCC from UK and Canada or whether PCC from India is enough
Grately appreciate u r replies

Thanks


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ã‚Â*Danav_Singh
said:Original post Depends on your field. Plenty of jobs in Hospitality and infrastructure domain but if you are from ICT industry then its a problem. ICT industry is almost dead as most jobs are already outsourced to India and China. To make matter worse plenty of Immigrats are searching for job in market which is driving the salary to lower end as supply is way more than demand in ICT domain.


Hello Danav,

What about the job market for statisticians, data analysts... big data space as a whole?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Experts
> I need a clarification regarding PCC for 190 visa. I have lodged the visa on 20 Nov and paid the fees
> I lived in UK FROM 2004- 2006 and in Canada from 2002 - 2004, since 2006 i have been living in India besides some travel to many countries.
> Now will i need to do a PCC from UK and Canada or whether PCC from India is enough
> ...


Yes you do need PCC from UK, canada & India. 
PCC's from countries where you have lived 12 months or more is a mandatory requirement.


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

fly2shashi said:


> Hi Sarohas, see my answers below.
> 
> 1. Always better to resign when you have your visa in your hand, even in India the market is not very great so, better to play safe.
> 2. Australia is mostly a reference based market. See if you have any friends who can refer you. There are many websites like seek.com etc but LinkedIn is very much used. Majority of the folks won't be able to source a job by being in India however, you can start applying before 6 weeks of your landing.
> ...


Thanks Shashi for the well informed and detailed response!
My spouse has always studied in Hindi Medium school. Though she has studied English as a subject till her graduation but the schools and College medium of instruction was in Hindi. What should be done?
Thanks!


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Yes you do need PCC from UK, canada & India.
> PCC's from countries where you have lived 12 months or more is a mandatory requirement.


Thank u so much


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

sarohas said:


> Thanks Shashi for the well informed and detailed response!
> My spouse has always studied in Hindi Medium school. Though she has studied English as a subject till her graduation but the schools and College medium of instruction was in Hindi. What should be done?
> Thanks!


In this case, I am sure the college will give the certificate as 'medium of education - Hindi'. The two other options would be to have your spouse take an IELTS with more than 4.5 score or you can pay $4.89K in fees.

SS


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Yes you do need PCC from UK, canada & India.
> PCC's from countries where you have lived 12 months or more is a mandatory requirement.


Hi 
I just got this bit of info from DIAC, Ideally, i will not need PCC from Canada since it is more than last 10 years

When is a police certificate required?

If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.

The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Hi
> I just got this bit of info from DIAC, Ideally, i will not need PCC from Canada since it is more than last 10 years
> 
> When is a police certificate required?
> ...


If your stay in Canada doesnt come within last 10yr period then aint required for sure.


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> If your stay in Canada doesnt come within last 10yr period then aint required for sure.


Yes Buddy, Thanks
Saves lot of time , effort and money


----------



## saurabhraje1124 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my Victoria SS application on the 20th of August. It has been 14 weeks now. Does anyone have any idea as to how long does one have to wait for an approval or rejection??


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

saurabhraje1124 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my Victoria SS application on the 20th of August. It has been 14 weeks now. Does anyone have any idea as to how long does one have to wait for an approval or rejection??


Ideally victoria syas the processing time is 12 weeks but going through this forum I believe it takes 16 weeks.


----------



## wiqhussain (Nov 20, 2014)

What do you guys think? If there is any chance for the opening of "ICT Project Manager" occupation after 5 Jan, 2015?

If it opens, will I have enough time to apply for ACS? Or should I make ACS ready before 5 Jan, 2015?


----------



## saurabhraje1124 (Nov 17, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> Ideally victoria syas the processing time is 12 weeks but going through this forum I believe it takes 16 weeks.


Thanks Dude

Also I unfortunately cannot edit my signature as I am not allowed to do so.... I dunno why.....

So i will share my details here itself

ANZ: 261313 | ACS Applied - 24 Jun 2014 | ACS Result - 8 June 2014 | IELTS - L 8.5, R 9, W 7.5, S 8, O 8.5 | VIC SS Applied - 20/08/2014 | VIC SS received - --- | Visa Lodged - --- | Meds - --- | PCC - --- | CO: ? | Grant ?


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

wiqhussain said:


> What do you guys think? If there is any chance for the opening of "ICT Project Manager" occupation after 5 Jan, 2015?
> 
> If it opens, will I have enough time to apply for ACS? Or should I make ACS ready before 5 Jan, 2015?


You need to have ACS assessment along with IELTS completed before you apply for VIC state sponsorship so, even if it opens you should have it ready before 5 Jan 15.

See below link for document checklist to apply for VIC SS.

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

SS


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

saurabhraje1124 said:


> Thanks Dude
> 
> Also I unfortunately cannot edit my signature as I am not allowed to do so.... I dunno why.....
> 
> ...


You can edit and add signature after you have put 5 posts, you might be able to do now. 

SS


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

fly2shashi said:


> In this case, I am sure the college will give the certificate as 'medium of education - Hindi'. The two other options would be to have your spouse take an IELTS with more than 4.5 score or you can pay $4.89K in fees.
> 
> SS


Thank You - I am planning to go for PTE Academic test for my wife and will give it a try because for IELTS i am not getting any date before 29th Jan. 2015. 

One more thing - Once VISA is granted I am planning to visit Melbourne with my family to get ourselves stamped and return back before i make a big move in coming months. I want to know how long ( no. of days) will we be required to stay in Melbourne for stamping purposes.


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

sarohas said:


> Thank You - I am planning to go for PTE Academic test for my wife and will give it a try because for IELTS i am not getting any date before 29th Jan. 2015.
> 
> One more thing - Once VISA is granted I am planning to visit Melbourne with my family to get ourselves stamped and return back before i make a big move in coming months. I want to know how long ( no. of days) will we be required to stay in Melbourne for stamping purposes.


Even an hour is enough. Get off the plane, finish immigration check, go out of airport, breath an Aussie air, get back into airport and board a return flight. However, I am sure you will plan to stay at least for a couple of days 

SS


----------



## saurabhraje1124 (Nov 17, 2014)

As per our thread the processing time for Vic is around 16 weeks. This is my 15th Week. Growing Impatient now!!!

Any one got invites/rejections this week ???


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

saurabhraje1124 said:


> As per our thread the processing time for Vic is around 16 weeks. This is my 15th Week. Growing Impatient now!!!
> 
> Any one got invites/rejections this week ???


I am in 12th week. Hoping we get the outcome asap before they go on vacation. Saurabh what's ur code?


----------



## saurabhraje1124 (Nov 17, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> I am in 12th week. Hoping we get the outcome asap before they go on vacation. Saurabh what's ur code?


What do you mean by vacations???


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

saurabhraje1124 said:


> What do you mean by vacations???


I heard around 20th the work force will cme down to 10% as all of them go for Christmas.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> I heard around 20th the work force will cme down to 10% as all of them go for Christmas.


15th December to 15th january is like unofficial shut down in Australia....


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> 15th December to 15th january is like unofficial shut down in Australia....


Oh man that's too bad. I hope they will clear all applications till Sept 30 before they leave.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> Oh man that's too bad. I hope they will clear all applications till Sept 30 before they leave.


It depends on them mate. they can even clear in a day. i got my approval in 3 days. its how they want to frustrate applicants by making them wait for 16 weeks. Its not at all about their work load.

Btw i dont see VIC opening up ICT again in near future to keep the number of applications at check.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> It depends on them mate. they can even clear in a day. i got my approval in 3 days. its how they want to frustrate applicants by making them wait for 16 weeks. Its not at all about their work load.
> 
> Btw i dont see VIC opening up ICT again in near future to keep the number of applications at check.


Ya mate I understood that long back after I got into this. On shore people are lucky to get the outcome in few days. We don't have any other choice. Have to wait these dreadful weeks.


----------



## frank16 (Mar 16, 2014)

Just a stupid question, I am applying for Vic SS online and stuck in Step 12 - Attachments stage. I couldn't find the declaration form. Maybe, my eyes being careless but I have gone through step-by-step but still no clue of where the declaration form is. Could you guys show me?

========
Update: Opps, found it!


----------



## saurabhraje1124 (Nov 17, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> Ya mate I understood that long back after I got into this. On shore people are lucky to get the outcome in few days. We don't have any other choice. Have to wait these dreadful weeks.


I just received a rejection from Victoria...... A couple of my friends' applications were also rejected. I think they are not approving any ICT applications now. Still all the best to all ICT applicants.


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the rejection, I too have applied for Victoria state sponsorship(software tester-261314) in the month of Sep.

Keeping my fingers crossed and waiting for a positive response.


----------



## saurabhraje1124 (Nov 17, 2014)

deejayk83 said:


> Sorry to hear about the rejection, I too have applied for Victoria state sponsorship(software tester-261314) in the month of Sep.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed and waiting for a positive response.


All the best Dude


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

deejayk83 said:


> Sorry to hear about the rejection, I too have applied for Victoria state sponsorship(software tester-261314) in the month of Sep.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed and waiting for a positive response.


Deejay, when did u apply in Sept? I applied on 4th for tester.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

saurabhraje1124 said:


> I just received a rejection from Victoria...... A couple of my friends' applications were also rejected. I think they are not approving any ICT applications now. Still all the best to all ICT applicants.


Sorry to hear the sad news. What was ur code?


----------



## bong190 (Apr 11, 2014)

It's already the 17th week of my application, and today I received again the same standard delay notification email. (already received it once during the 12th week) 
Very confusing.
My occupation is 234411 geologist.


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Sandeep,

Yes i applied on the 29th of September and have you also applied for software tester job code?

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

deejayk83 said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> Yes i applied on the 29th of September and have you also applied for software tester job code?
> 
> ...


Yes Dinesh, I applied for software tester. In which fields do u have experience? I mean banking retail etc.


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Sandeep,

Have retail banking experience, what about you?


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

deejayk83 said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> Have retail banking experience, what about you?


I have exp in retail, transport management and warehousing.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> It depends on them mate. they can even clear in a day. i got my approval in 3 days. its how they want to frustrate applicants by making them wait for 16 weeks. Its not at all about their work load.
> 
> Btw i dont see VIC opening up ICT again in near future to keep the number of applications at check.


congratrs..what was your job occupation and whether onshore or offshore.

Regards


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sultanshah said:


> congratrs..what was your job occupation and whether onshore or offshore.
> 
> Regards


yes its 457 onshore.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

yes its software developer 457 onshore.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Guys just check my visa appliaction and eoi detials

In my EOI it's mentioned that my Post graduate studies were started in july 2006

But in visa application have mentioned aug 2006.

Is this going to be a problem.

Correct is aug 2006. Pls advice


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Victoria have streamlined process for 457 visa holders who completed 1 year in victoria.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> My Agent said Victoria is rejecting almost all the ICT applications for now unless you have some kind of niche skill.
> He received almost 15 rejections in the last one month irrespective of MNC's and total points
> This puts a big question mark on our faces
> Yet Optimistic


Can anyone have idea about 234111. I want to apply with 55 points as from ielts I cant claim any points.
Really Have any chance to get invitation from victoria?


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> Can anyone have idea about 234111. I want to apply with 55 points as from ielts I cant claim any points.
> Really Have any chance to get invitation from victoria?


Quite difficult to say. The chances are more if you are already in Victoria on work permit or have been in Victoria previously. Other than that it probably depends on if they are short of your skills in VIC or not. All the best!


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

fly2shashi said:


> Quite difficult to say. The chances are more if you are already in Victoria on work permit or have been in Victoria previously. Other than that it probably depends on if they are short of your skills in VIC or not. All the best!


I have none age 30, education 15 and job 10


----------



## saikripa (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi folks,
I have got 7.5 score in IELTS and my ACS also got positive, I have applied for Software tester.
What should be my next steps?
As I see that software tester is not eligible for 189 and for 190 also, no state is currently sponsoring.
what should be the areas that I can look into?
What about New Zealand and what is the scope of getting employer sponsorship?

I have not yet applied for EOI because I'm confused about the visa type.
Please help me!
Software testers - please in particular!


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

saikripa said:


> Hi folks,
> I have got 7.5 score in IELTS and my ACS also got positive, I have applied for Software tester.
> What should be my next steps?
> As I see that software tester is not eligible for 189 and for 190 also, no state is currently sponsoring.
> ...


First wait for this outcome and then u can plan on next steps. Many testers got rejected by Victoria. When did u apply?


----------



## saikripa (Nov 19, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> First wait for this outcome and then u can plan on next steps. Many testers got rejected by Victoria. When did u apply?


I got my ACS result today and my IELTS got cleared an year ago.
I have not yet filed my EOI because I'm confused with the options for software testing.
Please help!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

saikripa said:


> I got my ACS result today and my IELTS got cleared an year ago.
> I have not yet filed my EOI because I'm confused with the options for software testing.
> Please help!


File ACS again as a soft dev and file 189 if you know automation


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

I got rejected today by VIC

261314, Software Tester.

Plan B: Canada immigration under process 

All the best guys......


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

anishkumar03 said:


> I got rejected today by VIC
> 
> 261314, Software Tester.
> 
> ...


God knows what victoria needs

What is canada immi process can u please pm me


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

I just got the rejection letter.


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> I just got the rejection letter.


Sorry to hear buddy. All the best with other plans.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

fly2shashi said:


> Sorry to hear buddy. All the best with other plans.


Anyone successful in changing their code from 190 to 189?


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

noobrex said:


> File ACS again as a soft dev and file 189 if you know automation


I mentioned few points on automation in my first assessment as software tester. I am thinking of changing code to 189 and adding few more points. 

Is it a good move or a bad one?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

*re*



anishkumar03 said:


> I got rejected today by VIC
> 
> 261314, Software Tester.
> 
> ...


Why plan B? no other state required ur skill dear?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Tasmania is also required many ICT skilled, why not going with that option?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Tasmania is also required many ICT skilled, why not going with that option?


Tasmania is a tourist destination with very low migrant population. Never heard of IT jobs there. Its best for hospitality industry professionals.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Tasmania is a tourist destination with very low migrant population. Never heard of IT jobs there. Its best for hospitality industry professionals.


But they have listed many ICT codes in list. Except IT jobs what are the possibilities if someone wishing to set up his own business.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> But they have listed many ICT codes in list. Except IT jobs what are the possibilities if someone wishing to set up his own business.


Well, ICT jobs are listed in almost all states SOL but still thousands of professionals are unemployed in all states. so not sure whst SOL actually means.

If you have capital then setting own business is the best option. buy a franchise of any food chain. its a good way to make money. but you need initial capital.

Many of my friends bought second hand van and they rent it out for house shifting. again a good way to make money will very less capital. you can earn $70 per hour but obviously you will get most of your business on weekends.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Well, ICT jobs are listed in almost all states SOL but still thousands of professionals are unemployed in all states. so not sure whst SOL actually means.
> 
> If you have capital then setting own business is the best option. buy a franchise of any food chain. its a good way to make money. but you need initial capital.
> 
> Many of my friends bought second hand van and they rent it out for house shifting. again a good way to make money will very less capital. you can earn $70 per hour but obviously you will get most of your business on weekends.


Thanks for valuable information. I am thinking to get set up my own business like transport. Well!! howz the people behavior in Australia?


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Why plan B? no other state required ur skill dear?


No other state has this code.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> Anyone successful in changing their code from 190 to 189?


I changed from Victoria 190 to 189 in November and got invite and applied evisa.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

hanali said:


> I changed from Victoria 190 to 189 in November and got invite and applied evisa.


Can u pls guide me on some imp issues such as how many points did u chaNJge in ur reference letters and any additional information?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks for valuable information. I am thinking to get set up my own business like transport. Well!! howz the people behavior in Australia?


Depends where you are. Melbourne and Sydney are perfectly fine and people are very nice and helpful. other cities like Brisbane and Perth have some people who still lives in 1960's and don't like immigrants but their percentage is very small. overall people behaviour is way better than our home countries.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> Can u pls guide me on some imp issues such as how many points did u chaNJge in ur reference letters and any additional information?


You do not need to change anything in your reference letters from job. Same old letters are fine. Your occupation assessment letter and anzsco code will remain same.

You only need to change your eoi from 190 to 189. No additional information or docs are needed.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

hanali said:


> You do not need to change anything in your reference letters from job. Same old letters are fine. Your occupation assessment letter and anzsco code will remain same.
> 
> You only need to change your eoi from 190 to 189. No additional information or docs are needed.


I believe in your case, your code must be 189 and u applied for state sponsorship. But in my case, I am software tester with exp in coding as well. I applied for vic under 190 and as I got rejected, i want to change my code to 189 under software engineer. I thought u too changed it in that way.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> I believe in your case, your code must be 189 and u applied for state sponsorship. But in my case, I am software tester with exp in coding as well. I applied for vic under 190 and as I got rejected, i want to change my code to 189 under software engineer. I thought u too changed it in that way.


What I understand is that you want to change your anzsco code from software tester to software engineer that is available on SOL and not on CSOL.

In this case you need to get new job statement letters from company HR or manager and get reassessment from ACS. After you get positive assessment from ACS you can apply for software engineer under 189.

With your current assessment of software tester you can not apply as software engineer.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

hanali said:


> What I understand is that you want to change your anzsco code from software tester to software engineer that is available on SOL and not on CSOL.
> 
> In this case you need to get new job statement letters from company HR or manager and get reassessment from ACS. After you get positive assessment from ACS you can apply for software engineer under 189.
> 
> With your current assessment of software tester you can not apply as software engineer.


I am intending to do that, only thing I want to make sure is I have all the required documents. I dont want to risk the only chance I have.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> I am intending to do that, only thing I want to make sure is I have all the required documents. I dont want to risk the only chance I have.


Forget about Victoria process. Think that it never happened and you never had any assessment from ACS.

Make fresh plan. Prepare IELTS report, experience letters, get fresh assessment from ACS and once all ready with 60 points, change eoi for 189 with appropriate anzsco profession.

Then its piece of cake from invite to visa lodge.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Its not just only testers. Vic is flooded with too many ICT applicants. i think Vic is cracking down on all ICT occupations. There is no growth in employment opportunities in ICT sector but 65-70% applicants are from ICT background. State sponsorship is always demand based.


What about Agricultural Consultant 234111? Applicants percentage is more or less? I doing plan for victoria god knows what will happen?


----------



## ravinder_cnc (Dec 19, 2014)

anyone who have an idea about the Occupation of Metal Machinist-323214..i am working as a Cnc machinist and programmer. The demand of metal machinist is very much. So should i go for Victoria SS in order to get 10 points for 489 visa othr than family sponsorship ?? Is it true that if i get state nomination i will be invited automatically for visa invitation ??. please help..thanks in advance


----------



## shah-sawar (Apr 16, 2014)

hanali said:


> I changed from Victoria 190 to 189 in November and got invite and applied evisa.


Hey there. I have a little query and need a sincere advice. Thing is that I m standing on 65 points and eligible for both subclass 189 and 190. 

My ICT occupation is currently close for Victoria and according to there website, the closure will be upto 5 Jan 2015. 

According to my research for Pakistani nationals, 189 is taking 2 years on average whereas 190 is taking around 6 to 8 months.

Now my question is that on which option i'd go for ? (Note: I m aware of the initial 2 yrs state settlement limitation )

Need ur opinion on this.
Cheer


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

shah-sawar said:


> Hey there. I have a little query and need a sincere advice. Thing is that I m standing on 65 points and eligible for both subclass 189 and 190.
> 
> My ICT occupation is currently close for Victoria and according to there website, the closure will be upto 5 Jan 2015.
> 
> ...


Most likely it will continue to remain suspended post 5th january. so your only option is 189.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Today I applied for VIC SS with 60 points 190 subclass. I attached required documents with additional academic certificate & transcript, Commitment letter to victoria. I declared 11000 AUD with accumulation of all assets.
God knows what will happen!


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Punj23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning i got nominated for Victoria sponsorship. It took around 15 weeks but i am happy that the wait was worth it.
> 
> ...


If you want to opinion it become harder for you to make right decision. However NSW is better for your profession from my level of information.
Cheers!


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

HI EVERYONE..IN THIS GROUP ALL PEOPLE ARE VERY SUPPORTIVE..THANKS FOR YOUR ALL SUGGESTIONS.

any one from LIFE SCIENTIST NEC (234599) from VICTORIA STATE SPONSORSHIP. 

thanks in advance.
:confused2::noidea::yield:


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Today I have received an acknowledgement mail with reference number from victoria ss. They specially mentioned that dont enquire about the progress upto 12 weeks.
Cheers!


----------



## MazKhanz (Oct 3, 2013)

received Victoria state nomination rejection letter earlier today...no other options in sight...somethings gotta give


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

MazKhanz said:


> received Victoria state nomination rejection letter earlier today...no other options in sight...somethings gotta give


Anzsco code


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

hanali said:


> Forget about Victoria process. Think that it never happened and you never had any assessment from ACS.
> 
> Make fresh plan. Prepare IELTS report, experience letters, get fresh assessment from ACS and once all ready with 60 points, change eoi for 189 with appropriate anzsco profession.
> 
> Then its piece of cake from invite to visa lodge.


Very true

Just search forum with software tester as software engineer u will get it


----------



## MazKhanz (Oct 3, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Anzsco code


Well, it was in my signature but here it is again 

ICT Security Specialist - 262112 | IELTS: 7.5/7/7/8.5, Aug-13 | ACS Applied: 27-Dec-13 | ACS Result: 12-May-14 | EOI Lodged: 16-Sep-2014 | Vic SS Lodged: 17-Sep-14


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

MazKhanz said:


> Well, it was in my signature but here it is again
> 
> ICT Security Specialist - 262112 | IELTS: 7.5/7/7/8.5, Aug-13 | ACS Applied: 27-Dec-13 | ACS Result: 12-May-14 | EOI Lodged: 16-Sep-2014 | Vic SS Lodged: 17-Sep-14


no idea about that just search for Anzcso code description file on acs site. Look for codes which meet ur roles and responsibilities. Try to find one under 189 code so that u have cakewalk this time.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

MazKhanz said:


> received Victoria state nomination rejection letter earlier today...no other options in sight...somethings gotta give


Hi.

Please can you tell me the reason of rejection that they gave you?

I am electrical engineer but my code is engineering technologist. i have applied and got achnoledgement in one week.what are my chance for nomination.

Regards


----------



## MazKhanz (Oct 3, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> Hi.
> 
> Please can you tell me the reason of rejection that they gave you?
> 
> ...


They dont quote any specific reason in rejection letters..just generalities that there were much stronger candidates available. Also my profession is ICT Security Specialist...currently very competitive with all ICT professions currently taken off the list...not sure if this applies to you.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

MazKhanz said:


> They dont quote any specific reason in rejection letters..just generalities that there were much stronger candidates available. Also my profession is ICT Security Specialist...currently very competitive with all ICT professions currently taken off the list...not sure if this applies to you.


They give standard reply to every one


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

MazKhanz said:


> They dont quote any specific reason in rejection letters..just generalities that there were much stronger candidates available. Also my profession is ICT Security Specialist...currently very competitive with all ICT professions currently taken off the list...not sure if this applies to you.


Dont worry bro, NSW will also open in FEB with updated list. Please can you tell me that when did you applied for victoria sponsorship. i mean how long did it take for the case.

Regards


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Today I received rejection from Victoria. I dont feel any bad as they not keep me await long time for giving me rejection. I must thanks to god and victoria state for such prompt result. Now im looking forward to QLD.
Cheers!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Today I received rejection from Victoria. I dont feel any bad as they not keep me await long time for giving me rejection. I must thanks to god and victoria state for such prompt result. Now im looking forward to QLD.
> Cheers!


What is ur anzcso code


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> Today I received rejection from Victoria. I dont feel any bad as they not keep me await long time for giving me rejection. I must thanks to god and victoria state for such prompt result. Now im looking forward to QLD.
> Cheers!


Heyy..the department is on vacations so how did you get reply now?..well I also applied on 15 dec for victoria nomination. on 22 dec i got email to send them a more detailed CV. I sent them the next day. lets see what happens because I also dont want to wait for 12 weeks.

Regards


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

hi guys,

when do you think the list of Victoria will be updated next?

i don't see my occupation in their list, only now i can apply for NSW or WA.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

sultanshah said:


> Heyy..the department is on vacations so how did you get reply now?..well I also applied on 15 dec for victoria nomination. on 22 dec i got email to send them a more detailed CV. I sent them the next day. lets see what happens because I also dont want to wait for 12 weeks.
> 
> Regards


I dont know how I get this but indeed i have been refused. my code is 234111


----------



## mailtosomesh (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi,

Anybody planning to go to Melbourne in June'15 ???


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> I dont know how I get this but indeed i have been refused. my code is 234111


heyy

If possible can you tell me exactly what was the mail you got?...you may copy paste the contents of the email..it will be a great help...any help from my side you are more than welcome


----------



## Kali Mari (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi every one i am into my 12th week as for my application launched from my end but no response from vic 
Even i have not received a conformation mail or id despite my 3 mails at [email protected] 
can anyone help me out what is going on 
anyone with similar situation guide


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Kali Mari said:


> Hi every one i am into my 12th week as for my application launched from my end but no response from vic
> Even i have not received a conformation mail or id despite my 3 mails at [email protected]
> can anyone help me out what is going on
> anyone with similar situation guide


there is something wrong about your application and you should call them on 5th jan.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy for your reply. It surely tells a very good picture of their processing methodology.

Regards


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> ...


Standard reason


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

Kali Mari said:


> Hi every one i am into my 12th week as for my application launched from my end but no response from vic
> Even i have not received a conformation mail or id despite my 3 mails at [email protected]
> can anyone help me out what is going on
> anyone with similar situation guide


Did you check your spam mail or other folders.
Same thing happened to me, i did not receive any notification for 15 days and by chance i checked the spam folder, i did see multiple mails from them requesting for updated CV and stuff


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Did you check your spam mail or other folders.
> Same thing happened to me, i did not receive any notification for 15 days and by chance i checked the spam folder, i did see multiple mails from them requesting for updated CV and stuff


Hi silva,

what is your timeline buddy?

Regards


----------



## Kali Mari (Oct 5, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Did you check your spam mail or other folders.
> Same thing happened to me, i did not receive any notification for 15 days and by chance i checked the spam folder, i did see multiple mails from them requesting for updated CV and stuff


oh is it so i deleted all my spam files without reading  thinking they are spams 
any way i am going to call after Holidays


----------



## Kali Mari (Oct 5, 2014)

is this ok 
when i login at vic web site through my id from where i used to lodge the application 
it says YOU HAVE NO PENDING APPLICATIONS

should my application show the status there?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

MazKhanz said:


> They dont quote any specific reason in rejection letters..just generalities that there were much stronger candidates available. Also my profession is ICT Security Specialist...currently very competitive with all ICT professions currently taken off the list...not sure if this applies to you.


Did you try ACT or South Australia ? If I remember correctly they also sponsor ICT Security specialists 262112.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Victoria state nomination list updated.

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

*Software tester*

Hi Guys,

Victoria state has reopened intake of software testers again. I have been rejected in November by them with the standard reply. Can I apply again for EOI?
How would I know if I can reapply for EOI?


Sushree


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi,

Can we apply now or wait till 5th of Jan when they start taking new SS applications? Pls advise

Thanks


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

hanali said:


> Forget about Victoria process. Think that it never happened and you never had any assessment from ACS.
> 
> Make fresh plan. Prepare IELTS report, experience letters, get fresh assessment from ACS and once all ready with 60 points, change eoi for 189 with appropriate anzsco profession.
> 
> Then its piece of cake from invite to visa lodge.


hanali - Would a fresh set of experience letters from employer work? Wont ACS have the previous documentation in their database? I am in in the same boat as my current ACS assessment is for CSOL skill and I want to go for a skill in SOL (with no state nomination required). I can get a new letter from my employer but just worried that ACS would link it to my previous assessment. Anyone having success in such re-assessment?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

I have total 6.4 years experience but acs deduct 4 years experience. And I have submitted EOI with 2.4 years experience.can I eligible for victoria 190


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

As per the latest Victoria list, 
261313 Software Engineer 7.0 in each band	Minimum work ex: Three years.

Moreover applications under this occupation are currently closed.

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

That gives some relief XING! I'll go for it..Thanks for the advice


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

sushree said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Victoria state has reopened intake of software testers again. I have been rejected in November by them with the standard reply. Can I apply again for EOI?
> How would I know if I can reapply for EOI?
> ...


you are ineligible now. you can apply after 6 months of rejection.


----------



## Rahulyash0038 (Jun 23, 2013)

jango28 said:


> hanali - Would a fresh set of experience letters from employer work? Wont ACS have the previous documentation in their database? I am in in the same boat as my current ACS assessment is for CSOL skill and I want to go for a skill in SOL (with no state nomination required). I can get a new letter from my employer but just worried that ACS would link it to my previous assessment. Anyone having success in such re-assessment?


Hi Jango28

Do not worry. I initially applied for System Analyst and got rejected by ACS. However, next time I applied for Software Engineer and got selected.

As long as your documentation and responsibilities match the nominated occupation. All will be good.

All the best.


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

See that Vic has opened up applications for testers. I'm planning to apply EOI on 5th. Any one planning to apply? Do inbox


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Friends, 

My friend just applied on Victoria site for state sponsorship for Business Analyst. 

Application has been submitted, will it be accepted? as its mentioned on the site that from 1st Oct to 5th Jan, applications will not be accepted. 

What is meant by "applications will not be accepted" ? will it allow to submit the application ? 

BR
Amar


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello All . 

Thanks for the guidance . I have 4 years of experience as software engineer. But in the ACS letter they have deducted 2 years . Now for victoria state sponsor they are asking minimum 3 yeras experience . Does it count after the ACS given date or my actual experience . 

Thanks


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Don't u have enough points for 189


Nope , i only have 55 points ... are they not approving SS for 55 points


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ielts-10
Edu -15
Age - 30


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

amar_gahir said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My friend just applied on Victoria site for state sponsorship for Business Analyst.
> 
> ...



Seniors, please guide here.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Ielts-10
> Edu -15
> Age - 30


Try to get 8 each in ielts


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

sultanshah said:


> Hi silva,
> 
> what is your timeline buddy?
> 
> Regards


Hey Buddy
261111, IELTS 7, 
EOI : 28 July 2014
VIC SS : 28 July 2014
Ack: 30 July 2014 ( In spam mail)
Further docs : 30 July 2014 ( Spam mail)
Replied : 6 Aug 2014
Ack : 8 Aug
Vic mail for change in EOI : 18 Nov 2014
Update : 18 Nov
Vic Nomination: 19 Nov
Invitation : 19 Nov
Visa Applied : 20 Nov
Medicals : 29 Dec
PCC : 30 Dec
Grant : Awaiting


----------



## urover (Jan 28, 2014)

My wife is in Biotechnology, she'll be coming with me to Australia. Two questions:

1. What would her occupation be in "Spouse Occupation" in the Victoria SS application?
2. Should I add her separately in the "dependents" page? I ask because I already filled her details in as "spouse"

Thanks in advance for your responses!


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Salam

Today I have been rejected by Victoria. I am electrical engineer and my occupation is engineering technologist. I got reply in 3 weeks.

Regards


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*hey jimmy*



JimmyDsilva said:


> Hey Buddy
> 261111, IELTS 7,
> EOI : 28 July 2014
> VIC SS : 28 July 2014
> ...


May i whats EOI points without 5 points for SS and how many years of working experience u have from the date provided by ACS.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Hey Buddy
> 261111, IELTS 7,
> EOI : 28 July 2014
> VIC SS : 28 July 2014
> ...


We have almost the same timeline.

Goodluck to us


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

MazKhanz said:


> Well, it was in my signature but here it is again
> 
> ICT Security Specialist - 262112 | IELTS: 7.5/7/7/8.5, Aug-13 | ACS Applied: 27-Dec-13 | ACS Result: 12-May-14 | EOI Lodged: 16-Sep-2014 | Vic SS Lodged: 17-Sep-14


Hii.. am also planning to apply Vic SS end of march 2015 under ICT Security specialist. I hv to wait two more months untill I complete 3 years. After that my total points will b 65.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Then why not you go for 189? if you have 65 in your pcoket


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> We have almost the same timeline.
> 
> Goodluck to us


Yeaaaaaa
Got our Grants today in the morning.
Feeling Great today


----------



## sreekanth27 (Nov 22, 2014)

I received my Victoria State Sponsorship on October 15th last year and now booking my tickets to move to Melbourne. Most probably will land there on March 8th, 2015.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Yeaaaaaa
> Got our Grants today in the morning.
> Feeling Great today


Congrats JimmyDsilva


----------



## mothermary (Sep 29, 2013)

Punj23 said:


> Yes, this is the second that i applied for SS. First time my application was rejected.
> Waited for 6 months and then applied again.


out t
i got rejection from victoria(261314) on July.nw i want to reapply for Vic SS.will u please guide about the documents you havesubmitted in second time.please help me...waiting for your reply.anychanges uhave made in the documents.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Yeaaaaaa
> Got our Grants today in the morning.
> Feeling Great today


I remember you logged visa around 20th November too right? That's fast. 

How come I still haven't been assigned to any CO yet


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> I remember you logged visa around 20th November too right? That's fast.
> 
> How come I still haven't been assigned to any CO yet


Hey Buddy
It was a direct Grant for me, i never received any mail regarding assignment of CO or any department.
I received updates in my email and Immi account about the grant letter. I got the attachments.
Also my skillselect account has been closed automatically and Grant status updated in Immi account
I submited all the docs including form 80, 1221 for dependents etc. 
I submitted all those docs only this Monday
I hope you will receive it sometime this week.
I am travelling back to India from Kuala Lumpur and will move to Vic sometime in March
All the best


----------



## pradhanrahul (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello people & experts,

Please help with my query below - 

In the Jan 2015 Victorial State Occupation List (SOL), my job code of "Software Tester" is present.

I want to apply to the Victoria state to this effect but had a couple of questions regarding the documents to be uploaded (which are apparently mandatory in the Victoria state application):

Do I need to notarize my ACS, IELTS score card and also the Victoria declaration form (after printing and signing), or can I upload these without notarization? 

The rest of the documents (which were earlier needed for my ACS) are already notarized so I was wondering and wanted confirmation from friends in this forum.

Please note that I am not going through any agents 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

pradhanrahul said:


> Hello people & experts,
> 
> Please help with my query below -
> 
> ...


No, you don't need to notarise any of the above. ACS assessment comes as a soft copy, DIBP or any government organisation have access to see your IELTS results based on TRF so, not required. VIC form has to be self declared so not required.

SS


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Yeaaaaaa
> Got our Grants today in the morning.
> Feeling Great today


Congratulations! Hopefully mine is on the way


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Hey Buddy
> It was a direct Grant for me, i never received any mail regarding assignment of CO or any department.
> I received updates in my email and Immi account about the grant letter. I got the attachments.
> Also my skillselect account has been closed automatically and Grant status updated in Immi account
> ...


And I've got mine today. FINALLY :cheer2:


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

Did any one apply for Vic state nomination in Jan?


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

jimmydsilva said:


> yeaaaaaa
> got our grants today in the morning.
> Feeling great today


congratulations jimmy!


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> And I've got mine today. FINALLY :cheer2:


Congratulations Pookie! and now i am waiting for mine I lodged my VISA on 2nd Dec. 2014.


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Congrats, your ANZ code & timeline please ..... 



Pookiefoof said:


> And I've got mine today. FINALLY :cheer2:


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> And I've got mine today. FINALLY :cheer2:


Congrats


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

sarohas said:


> Congratulations Pookie! and now i am waiting for mine I lodged my VISA on 2nd Dec. 2014.


Thank you! I think yours will be this week or next week


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats





Ravi_Pune said:


> Congrats, your ANZ code & timeline please .....


Thank you guys!


----------



## Danny Archer (Jul 26, 2014)

arvind1017 said:


> Did any one apply for Vic state nomination in Jan?


Yes !! I have also applied with ICT BA ( 261111) on January 7th 2015


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

What kind of docs attach for residence proof? Is it also required for minor?


----------



## Danny Archer (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi All 

Any update (Acknowledgement/ Invitation/ Rejection) on people who had filed Victoria SS after 5th January 2015.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

hi victoria ss guys..
:confused2:
i got my vet report on yesterday.. its positive..and am planing to apply for victoria ss. 

please help me and suggest guys..

thanks in advance..


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

mohitk.mariner said:


> Hi guys,
> I submitted my visa application on 23 nov, 2014 in the sub class 190 - VIC state sponsorship, I front loaded all the documents including a pre-visa medicals.
> I was allotted a case officer on 5th Jan, 2015.
> She has requested for a PCC- regional passport authority as I had submitted a PCC- with state police clearance. (DELhi)
> ...


Explain the situation to CO. I am sure they will understand your situation and give you an extension to submit the PCC.

SS


----------



## R2HALz (Jan 9, 2015)

thanks for useful information you provide. it would help me alot. i done my UG in 2008 mechanical engineer after wards i have continue work till now 2015. now my query is i have to opt additional assessment services for Competency Demonstration Report + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment or only standard Competency Demonstration Report is enough. 

I done three CP's 1st on UG final project . 2nd my industrial training & 3rd related to my work . is this fine ? if any one make sample cdr please mail me i just clear my some doubts email. [email protected]

looking for your positive response 

Regards


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Danny Archer said:


> Yes !! I have also applied with ICT BA ( 261111) on January 7th 2015


Hi..I have also applied on 2nd jan. Waiting for the next step..did anyone got the acknowledgment yet?


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

JimmyDsilva said:


> Hey Buddy
> 261111, IELTS 7,
> EOI : 28 July 2014
> VIC SS : 28 July 2014
> ...


Hi JimmyDsilva,

According to your signature you got the acknowledgment in just 2 days..do they acknowledge the application in this timeline or they can be late..as i applied on 02 jan..i.havent received any communication from them.


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Kindly advise what will be the next after I submited the documents for Victoria SS (on Jan 5th)?
On Jan' 8th I recieved 3 e-mails from Victoria - they've asked to provide a copy of IELTS and skills assessment report (though I have attached both with my application, I assume they did not go through) and to provide more detailed CV, including further details around the description of responsibilities. They've also sent me a refference №

What should I expect now?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

I have total 6.4 years exp but in acs assessment only 2.4 years.i am aligibal for victoria state nomination application


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

keyur said:


> I have total 6.4 years exp but in acs assessment only 2.4 years.i am aligibal for victoria state nomination application


Vic considers total experience and in eoi put only the one assesed by acs


----------



## JimmyDsilva (Jun 20, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Hi JimmyDsilva,
> 
> According to your signature you got the acknowledgment in just 2 days..do they acknowledge the application in this timeline or they can be late..as i applied on 02 jan..i.havent received any communication from them.


Hi
Yes they do acknowledge in 3 days time it may also take 1 weeks time. I did receive in 2 days.
Try checking your Spam folders and other update folders.
You should be receiving it


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Vic considers total experience and in eoi put only the one assesed by acs


I have already submitted eoi with 2.4 experience nsw.can I update eoi and apply for Victoria?


----------



## mothermary (Sep 29, 2013)

will u please give the format ofcommitment letter?and how you have given the asset statement?please guide ...............


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Strange... this is the starting of second week.. and i have not yet got the acknowledgment..


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Strange... this is the starting of second week.. and i have not yet got the acknowledgment..


Buddy what is ur time line . when did u apply and EOI dibp score


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

hi seniors,

can anyone plz help with victoria state sponsorchip for system analysts. Does they offer state sponsor for system analysts?

Thanks in adv.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

andrew64 said:


> Buddy what is ur time line . when did u apply and EOI dibp score


I applied for eoi and vic ss on the same day...and eoi points 65


----------



## mam123 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi
First of all accept my best wishes and congratulation for your positive re**** of Vetassess.

I too have applied on 28-Nov-14 for HR Adviser (223111)
I suppose in your case closing veta office due to festive holidays (2 weeks) did not become a reason of delay. I hope mine too.
I hope I get it by end of this month.
Thanks
Mamta


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Had applied for Victoria State sponsorship for software tester(job code -261314) profile. After waiting for almost 13 weeks I received a mail on 09th Jan’15 stating that I have not been selected for State nomination. I had about 60 points while I was applying for the state sponsorship, so I am not sure as to what went wrong and am completely dejected, reason being currently there’s no other state which is accepting applications for software tester(job code -261314) profile.

Is there anyone who had applied for state nomination for software tester(job code -261314) profile in the last couple of months and have received a positive response, if yes then please let me know the number of points you had and also let me know the roles/responsibilities you had mentioned in your resume.

Please let me know if I should apply again after 6 months for Victoria state sponsorship for software tester(job code -261314) profile or should I get my skill assessment done again for some different profile(e.g.:- as a Business Analyst) and apply for state nomination again.

Kindly request your advice on this friends.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

deejayk83 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Had applied for Victoria State sponsorship for software tester(job code -261314) profile. After waiting for almost 13 weeks I received a mail on 09th Jan’15 stating that I have not been selected for State nomination. I had about 60 points while I was applying for the state sponsorship, so I am not sure as to what went wrong and am completely dejected, reason being currently there’s no other state which is accepting applications for software tester(job code -261314) profile.
> 
> ...


I am also got rejection from victoria for 234111 but difference is that you get after 13 weeks and I got after 1 week. And I thanks to almighty as not keep me await fir bitter sauce. However Dont worry u must get chance in other state soon.


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for your response tahanpaa, hopefully something should work out soon.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

deejayk83 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Had applied for Victoria State sponsorship for software tester(job code -261314) profile. After waiting for almost 13 weeks I received a mail on 09th Jan’15 stating that I have not been selected for State nomination. I had about 60 points while I was applying for the state sponsorship, so I am not sure as to what went wrong and am completely dejected, reason being currently there’s no other state which is accepting applications for software tester(job code -261314) profile.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that..for myself i am also not expecting positive results...i am also waiting for SA to update its list.


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Sumi81,

Please let me know if you too had applied for Software Tester job code(261314) and any idea by when SA is going to open up.

Wishing you good luck.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

deejayk83 said:


> Hi Sumi81,
> 
> Please let me know if you too had applied for Software Tester job code(261314) and any idea by when SA is going to open up.
> 
> ...


Software Testers are not in high demand in Australia. there are very few jobs available in the market and this also reflects in states criteria. Most of the companies have there testing team in India only exception is some big financial institution who still retained their testing team in Oz but not sure for how long.


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Danav_SIngh,

Thanks for your response.

Would you suggest that I apply again after 6 months for Victoria state sponsorship for software tester(job code -261314) profile or should I get my skill assessment done again for some different profile(e.g.:- as a Business Analyst) and apply for state nomination again.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

deejayk83 said:


> Hi Danav_SIngh,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...


If possible get skill assessment for Software Engineer. you will get invitation in couple of rounds. not sure if BA will get invitation with 60 points. The queue is long for BA 60 pointers.


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sure Danav_SIngh, will do that.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Danav_SIngh,

When I applied for ACS Skill assessment as a Software Tester I had got the Reference Letter from my previous organizations and in it the roles and responsibilities mentioned were that of a testing profile. 

So could you please let me know if I have to again get a reference letter from my organizations with roles and responsibilities mentioned in it for that of a Software Engineer? 

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

deejayk83 said:


> Hi Danav_SIngh,
> 
> When I applied for ACS Skill assessment as a Software Tester I had got the Reference Letter from my previous organizations and in it the roles and responsibilities mentioned were that of a testing profile.
> 
> ...


yes you need to get the new one where the role and responsibilities should support your claim of software engineer/Developer.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

deejayk83 said:


> Hi Sumi81,
> 
> Please let me know if you too had applied for Software Tester job code(261314) and any idea by when SA is going to open up.
> 
> ...


Hi Dinesh,

I have no idea abt when SA is going to.open the list again... I am expecting that they will in july but i do check once daily 

Regards,
Sumi


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Finally i got the acknowledgment.. not the wait starts..


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Sumi81,

Wishing you good luck and all the best on the State sponsorship front.

You have got your skill assessed as ICT System Test Engineer, but in your signature you have mentioned ACS - positive SOFTWARE TESTER,so could you please let me know if you're working as a Software Tester but had applied for skill assessment as ICT System Test Engineer.

Lastly, how many points do you have currently and are you taking help of some agent or applying on your own.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

deejayk83 said:


> Hi Sumi81,
> 
> Wishing you good luck and all the best on the State sponsorship front.
> 
> ...


Hi Dinesh
I have the assessment of both as a software tester and system test engineer. By looking at the current rejection rate for software tester from victoria i cant fully depend on it..so i assessed my skilled as system test engineer which will make me eligible to apply for south australia. This is a like gamble..i dont know if SA will have the system test engineer in their occupation list.. i would suggest that one should go for the assessmwnt as an software engineer if the responsibilities matches. There are more options for software engineers. I have total of 65 dibp points and i am applying my own. 

This forum helps a lot and i dont feel like wasting money on agents when all the process is online and understandable.

Good luck


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Sumi81,

Thanks for your time and patience in replying to my query.

If I get my skill assessment as software engineer, the only problem I can think of is whether my previous companies would give me the employment reference letter with roles and responsibilities mentioned in it as a software engineer OR is it okay that I apply for skill assessment as software engineer using the employment reference letter that I received from my previous companies as a software tester.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Hi Dinesh
> I have the assessment of both as a software tester and system test engineer. By looking at the current rejection rate for software tester from victoria i cant fully depend on it..so i assessed my skilled as system test engineer which will make me eligible to apply for south australia. This is a like gamble..i dont know if SA will have the system test engineer in their occupation list.. i would suggest that one should go for the assessmwnt as an software engineer if the responsibilities matches. There are more options for software engineers. I have total of 65 dibp points and i am applying my own.
> 
> This forum helps a lot and i dont feel like wasting money on agents when all the process is online and understandable.
> ...


Go for 189 software engineer. That's better


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi friends..Is there any software tester who is from India and got the invitation?


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi XINSINGH,

Thanks for your time and patience in replying to my query.

If I get my skill assessment as software engineer to apply for 189 VISA, the only problem I can think of is whether my previous companies would give me the employment reference letter with roles and responsibilities mentioned in it as a software engineer OR is it okay that I apply for skill assessment as software engineer using the employment reference letter that I received from my previous companies as a software tester.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

deejayk83 said:


> Hi XINSINGH,
> 
> Thanks for your time and patience in replying to my query.
> 
> ...


you can take chance but i think its 50:50


----------



## bong190 (Apr 11, 2014)

I was rejected by VIC after 21 weeks of waiting in the first week of this month.
But today I received state nomination from SA, just after 10 days of the application!
What a big difference.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

bong190 said:


> I was rejected by VIC after 21 weeks of waiting in the first week of this month.
> But today I received state nomination from SA, just after 10 days of the application!
> What a big difference.


Gr8. Go ahead buddy. File your Visa. Cheers.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

bong190 said:


> I was rejected by VIC after 21 weeks of waiting in the first week of this month.
> But today I received state nomination from SA, just after 10 days of the application!
> What a big difference.


Congrats buddy... have u assessed urself as a software tester?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Congrats buddy... have u assessed urself as a software tester?


Hello, 

Congrats to those who received +ve response from states. I have questions:

Can I apply for 2 states together? Vic & Tasmania?

Thanks


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

sumi81 said:


> Congrats buddy... have u assessed urself as a software tester?


Got it in ur signature..oops... why i cant edit my post


----------



## Kali Mari (Oct 5, 2014)

after long wait (14 weeks) and no response to acknowledge my application from vic i withdrawn my application and lodged 189 EOI 
hope to get +ve response in the next round (65 points)


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Kali Mari said:


> after long wait (14 weeks) and no response to acknowledge my application from vic i withdrawn my application and lodged 189 EOI
> hope to get +ve response in the next round (65 points)


Hi Buddy , 

I also want to withdraw from Vic , since 189 have more chances . How to withdraw the application is it to email them or remove the 190 visa application in EOI ?


----------



## Kali Mari (Oct 5, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Buddy ,
> 
> I also want to withdraw from Vic , since 189 have more chances . How to withdraw the application is it to email them or remove the 190 visa application in EOI ?


Thats what i did with the consultation of some friends withdraw EOI 190 and submit to 189.


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Worst fears came true today morning...Vic SS rejected ..good thing is I only lost 2 weeks..applied on 5th Jan, result on 19th Jan...for the benefit of others


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

jango28 said:


> Worst fears came true today morning...Vic SS rejected ..good thing is I only lost 2 weeks..applied on 5th Jan, result on 19th Jan...for the benefit of others


Oops. What are next plans.


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Oops. What are next plans.


Board the 189 boat....just need to get re-assessed from ACS. so getting updated experience letter from employer..hope that shouldn't cause any issues with ACS with previous assessment docs.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

jango28 said:


> Board the 189 boat....just need to get re-assessed from ACS. so getting updated experience letter from employer..hope that shouldn't cause any issues with ACS with previous assessment docs.:fingerscrossed:


No issues with ACS. Take revised letters from your employers identify 189 Anzcso code and lodge it. You will get ACS result in 5 days


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

jango28 said:


> Worst fears came true today morning...Vic SS rejected ..good thing is I only lost 2 weeks..applied on 5th Jan, result on 19th Jan...for the benefit of others


it's a pity  What is your NOC and what was the reason of rejection? I've also applied on 5th Jan, ICT Security Specialist


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi jango28,

Could you please let me know the job code you had applied for.

I had applied for VIC SS -190 VISA for Software Tester profile(job code-261314) and it got rejected.So, I am also thinking of applying for 189 VISA.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

deejayk83 said:


> Hi jango28,
> 
> Could you please let me know the job code you had applied for.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Lucky you have a chance to apply for 189 visa.

Did they mention the reason? I'm worrying a bit - there are so many rejections..
Did you apply in 2015?

Thanks


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

deejayk83 said:


> Hi jango28,
> 
> Could you please let me know the job code you had applied for.
> 
> ...


Dinesh

Go for 189 under software engineer


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Zlata said:


> it's a pity  What is your NOC and what was the reason of rejection? I've also applied on 5th Jan, ICT Security Specialist


ICT PM - standard rejection email....Vic received high no. of sponsorship applications...blah blah blah...
I checked the 190 approval stats on immi website..they've approved JUST 119 190 visa applications for the whole month..and this includes ALL categories (ICT, Finance, Education...etc.) mind it..tough luck!


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

jango28 said:


> ICT PM - standard rejection email....Vic received high no. of sponsorship applications...blah blah blah...
> I checked the 190 approval stats on immi website..they've approved JUST 119 190 visa applications for the whole month..and this includes ALL categories (ICT, Finance, Education...etc.) mind it..tough luck!



Thanks for the info. 

Will see what is going to be with my application... :confused2:


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Zlata said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Will see what is going to be with my application... :confused2:



When did you submit your ss?


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> When did you submit your ss?


January, 5th


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI All,

I applid to VIC SS for the occupation code 224113 (Statistician) on 25th Oct and Victoria acknowledged it on 31st Oct. I am on 13th week now if counted from 25th Oct. When can I expect the e-mail from them.


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

Did anyone received the 190 VISA in last few days? I have lodged my VISA on 2nd Dec. and am waiting for the outcome. Any estimate how long does it take for the VISA processing. Thanks!


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

hi all,, I applied with LIFE SCIENTIST NEC(234599),and got positive vet report on 15/01/15,and i have enough points to apply for VICTORIA SS. My concern is people are telling victoria is quiet picky and choosy in terms of state nomination, plz suggest me how to prepare resume for SS, my designation is Toxicologist, any toxicologist previously applied and got positive response from victoria SS, plz let me know, your suggestion would be a real boost for my nomination.
:fingerscrossed::confused2:


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

@mike. 

l also applied for Statistivian Dec 1. Got acknowledgement Dec 5. Anxious periods mehn! Whats ur career path in statistics?


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

@ mike.

Do u have programming skills e.g Base SAS etc?


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

izykvision0 said:


> @ mike.
> 
> Do u have programming skills e.g Base SAS etc?


yes I do have programming skills in SAS but under clinical trails


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

@mike.

Ok cool. Mine is in Predictive modeling/ Data Mining.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## ralphi (Jan 20, 2015)

Have you a job in Vic?


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

@ralphi.

If u were referring to me..nope. Aint in Australia.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI All,

I applid to VIC SS for the occupation code 224113 (Statistician) on 25th Oct and Victoria acknowledged it on 31st Oct. I am on 13th week now if counted from 25th Oct. Could any one tell me when can I expect the e-mail from them.


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

@mike.

Expect it thiss week - on or b4 friday as it clocks 12 weeks from acknow. If nothing then you can mail them nextweek.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Today I have received an invitation from Queensland. They Contacted with me 9.1.15 asking to apply with some documents and I applied on 16.01.15.
They are really pretty quick in making decision.
Lets see what next.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Today I have received an invitation from Queensland. They Contacted with me 9.1.15 asking to apply with some documents and I applied on 16.01.15.
> They are really pretty quick in making decision.
> Lets see what next.


Congrats


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

@Mike: regarding the Vic SS for Statistician Occupation, you are requested to prove of having 2 years work experience in Science. Would you mind sharing how to prove to having experience in Science? Thank you.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

izykvision0 said:


> @mike.
> 
> Expect it thiss week - on or b4 friday as it clocks 12 weeks from acknow. If nothing then you can mail them nextweek.


@izykvision0 thank you and will update you if i get the mail.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

jaykaka said:


> @Mike: regarding the Vic SS for Statistician Occupation, you are requested to prove of having 2 years work experience in Science. Would you mind sharing how to prove to having experience in Science? Thank you.


@ jaykaka: I have sent the offer letter and experience letter as I worked in the Bioscience company.


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Mike for the reply. I think working for a Bioscience company is a good proof.


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> No issues with ACS. Take revised letters from your employers identify 189 Anzcso code and lodge it. You will get ACS result in 5 days


Stuck again...I got the updated reference letter from my employer. Now when I go to lodge a new application with ACS - and basically link it with the previous one, it does not allow me to delete the previous documents that have been uploaded  How do I go about filing a new application with ACS now? should I go thru the 'new application (never had an acs assessment)' link?
Any clue how others moved their ANZSCO codes?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

jango28 said:


> Stuck again...I got the updated reference letter from my employer. Now when I go to lodge a new application with ACS - and basically link it with the previous one, it does not allow me to delete the previous documents that have been uploaded  How do I go about filing a new application with ACS now? should I go thru the 'new application (never had an acs assessment)' link?
> Any clue how others moved their ANZSCO codes?


File fresh application what was last code


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> File fresh application what was last code


Previous was 135112. Now I want to go with 261313.

ACS website clearly warns: "Important Note: If you have a previous assessment with the ACS you MUST link your new application. Unlinked application will be extensively delayed."


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

jango28 said:


> Previous was 135112. Now I want to go with 261313.
> 
> ACS website clearly warns: "Important Note: If you have a previous assessment with the ACS you MUST link your new application. Unlinked application will be extensively delayed."


Trust me buddy create a new login you will result well within time


----------



## mailtosomesh (Nov 24, 2014)

Anyone planning to move Melbourne in June last ???


----------



## Danny Archer (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi 

Is there any who has applied for Victoria SS in January 2015 with ICT BA ( 261111)


----------



## jaswindrg (Jan 25, 2015)

*Statistician*



mike_0707 said:


> @ jaykaka: I have sent the offer letter and experience letter as I worked in the Bioscience company.


Hi Mike,

I am also apply for anzsco 224114 (statistician). I request you to send me experience letter and offer letter for guidance please.

regards,

jaswindrg


----------



## jaswindrg (Jan 25, 2015)

mike_0707 said:


> @ jaykaka: I have sent the offer letter and experience letter as I worked in the Bioscience company.


Hi mike,

I am new to this forum. I have 3 years experience as statistician. I have to apply for skill assessment with Vetassess . Kindly send me the wording of Experience letter and offer letter for statistician. I shall be very thankful to you.

Regards, 

Jaswindrg


Anzsco code 224113 (STATISTICIAN)


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

hi all,

i want to apply LIFE SCIENTIST NEC(234599) for VICTORIA S S, and i have positive vet report.

Any body from [COLOR="Red"LIFE SCIENTIST NEC(234599) pls?

thanks in advance.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Got my rejection today. I was expecting the rejection in april..it was fast


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Got my rejection today. I was expecting the rejection in april..it was fast



hi sumi81.

when did you applied and what is the occupation and is there any reason and why??

you can try other states. 

best of luck..


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

ven343 said:


> hi sumi81.
> 
> when did you applied and what is the occupation and is there any reason and why??
> 
> ...


Hi..I applied on 3rd jan for software tester..and there is no other states which has testing in the csol in open state


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Hi..I applied on 3rd jan for software tester..and there is no other states which has testing in the csol in open state


ok sumi81.

i think NSW S S will open feb 1 st week. you can apply for NSW S S.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

*Victoria Rejection*



sumi81 said:


> Got my rejection today. I was expecting the rejection in april..it was fast


Hi Sumi,

Its sad that you got a rejection. I have a couple of questions;

1) Have you mentioned that you will be moving with your spouse and kids?

2) What was the amount you mentioned in the VIC SS application? (house, car, jewellery etc.)

3) What is your domain?

4) What did you answer in the question where they asked why do you want to move to VIC?


----------



## GETAATISH (Dec 30, 2013)

Hard luck bro, looks like they are taking the decisions pretty quickly


----------



## AUS_WAIT (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi,

One of my friend got rejected in 2613 14 Software tester On jan12, 2015. Can he apply for 261311 Analyst programmer ACS and apply for new EOI under that category for Victoria state nomination.

My question is will that previously rejected category under 261314 code will create any hindrance if applied under 261311 Analyst programmer category.

Ypour inputs will be highly appreciated


----------



## AUS_WAIT (Nov 29, 2013)

deejayk83 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Had applied for Victoria State sponsorship for software tester(job code -261314) profile. After waiting for almost 13 weeks I received a mail on 09th Jan’15 stating that I have not been selected for State nomination. I had about 60 points while I was applying for the state sponsorship, so I am not sure as to what went wrong and am completely dejected, reason being currently there’s no other state which is accepting applications for software tester(job code -261314) profile.
> 
> ...



Hi,

One of my friend got rejected in 2613 14 Software tester On jan12, 2015. Can he apply for 261311 Analyst programmer ACS and apply for new EOI under that category for Victoria state nomination.

My question is will that previously rejected category under 261314 code will create any hindrance if applied under 261311 Analyst programmer category.

Ypour inputs will be highly appreciated

Thanks,


----------



## AUS_WAIT (Nov 29, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> No issues with ACS. Take revised letters from your employers identify 189 Anzcso code and lodge it. You will get ACS result in 5 days


Hi,

One of my friend got rejected in 2613 14 Software tester On jan12, 2015. Can he apply for 261311 Analyst programmer ACS and apply for new EOI under that category for Victoria state nomination.

My question is will that previously rejected category under 261314 code will create any hindrance if applied under 261311 Analyst programmer category.

Ypour inputs will be highly appreciated


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

vijendra said:


> Hi Sumi,
> 
> Its sad that you got a rejection. I have a couple of questions;
> 
> ...


Hi Vijender

1 yes I did mention that I will be moving with them
2 80000
3 performance testing
4 I did not see this question while filling out the form.


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

@ mike.

Any news yet? Did u send them an email?

When did u send in ur commitment letter from application? I sent mine all at once and re-sent when i got reference.

Mine will be 8weeks tomorrow from acknowledgement.


----------



## Aussiemate (Jan 28, 2015)

Does the software tester category is low in demand in australia as i have ACS in that category?
Can I change me ACS to any other category?Will that help


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

izykvision0 said:


> @ mike.
> 
> Any news yet? Did u send them an email?
> 
> ...


Hi izykvision0,

I have not got any update as of now. will send an email next week. and I did not sent any commitment letter.Is that mandatory?


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

@mike.

Well, they always want to know how committed you will be for the 2yrs mandatory stay in the state. Do you have a family member in Victoria or any other state? 

Where are u migrating from?


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi,
Did anyone receive the invitation under Victoria ss in the past few days?


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

@mike.

With a relative in Victoria, you might not need the commitment letter.


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Aussiemate said:


> Does the software tester category is low in demand in australia as i have ACS in that category?
> Can I change me ACS to any other category?Will that help


I think ACS has now stopped that option too...you have to link to your previous application. Give it a shot..


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

izykvision0 said:


> @mike.
> 
> With a relative in Victoria, you might not need the commitment letter.


@ izykvision0
I am applying from India and Yes I have my relatives and friends in Melbourne. I sent an email to them yesterday for the status but no reply yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## shah-sawar (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey there. 

Applied for Victoria under IT category on 16 of Januray 2015. Got a acknowledge mail in 2 working days but still didn't get any invite yet.

Just wana know did any one get any invites, who applied recently ?

(P.S: I am fully aware that recommended time limit for Victoria is 12 weeks)


----------



## shah-sawar (Apr 16, 2014)

Applied on 16 of Jan-15. Still didn't get any invite.


----------



## shah-sawar (Apr 16, 2014)

mak89 said:


> Hi,
> Did anyone receive the invitation under Victoria ss in the past few days?


Applied on 16 of Jan-15. Still didn't get any invite yet. When did u apply?


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

shah-sawar said:


> Applied on 16 of Jan-15. Still didn't get any invite yet. When did u apply?


Jan 5th under 2613 category


----------



## Danny Archer (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi All 

Wanted to know, since i have applied for Victoria SS on January 12th and considering the rejection rate.. i was also thinking of filing the NSW once it opens. Will the change of state in EOI effects the State sponsorship either from Victoria or NSW ??. IS there any one who has applied for dual state sponsorship ?..


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have results of skills assessment and ielts. Is it required to certify those as true copies same as educational certificates?

Thank you.


----------



## shah-sawar (Apr 16, 2014)

jaykaka said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have results of skills assessment and ielts. Is it required to certify those as true copies same as educational certificates?
> 
> Thank you.


No, because both the documents have reference id/number mentioned on them. So anybody can confirm the authenticity of these documents by the help of these reference id/number.

Plus skill assessment has been done through their own Australian body and IELTS is an international body too. So no need to attest it with notary public etc etc.


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you Shah.


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

So quite about VIC State Sponsorship. Hope to have some good news from you guys soon.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,
How much time does Victoria state nomination takes. In their website, it is mentioned that it takes approx 12 weeks. But is there anyone who got the nomination before that?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> How much time does Victoria state nomination takes. In their website, it is mentioned that it takes approx 12 weeks. But is there anyone who got the nomination before that?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nitin


Nitmanit it can be any where between 1 month to 16 weeks and not to disappoint you but victoria is very choosy about giving nomination as they have very high rejection rate. Good luck


----------



## B4OZ (Feb 1, 2015)

I have applied for VIC SS under Code: 135112 ICT Project Manager with 70 points. Anyone here with similar state ? I am still waiting for acknowledgement.


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi all,

I received a bad news today. I had applied for subclass 190 under 2613 category with 55 points and received the following response today.

*Following a review of the application, we regret to inform you that your client has not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.*

Please suggest what should i do next. I am completely heartbroken


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

mak89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received a bad news today. I had applied for subclass 190 under 2613 category with 55 points and received the following response today.
> 
> ...



When did you apply?

Was it for Software testing?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

mak89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received a bad news today. I had applied for subclass 190 under 2613 category with 55 points and received the following response today.
> 
> ...


Standard reason. What is complete occupation code


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mak, Which occupation was it. Was it tester, developer, . let us know so that advice can be given


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

vijendra said:


> When did you apply?
> 
> Was it for Software testing?


I applied on 5th Jan as a Software Engineer


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

xingsingh said:


> standard reason. What is complete occupation code


261313


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

mak89 said:


> I applied on 5th Jan as a Software Engineer


when did you receive the acknowledgement?


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

did u do skill assessment from ACS...so early rejection is disturbing


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

rkr1978 said:


> did u do skill assessment from ACS...so early rejection is disturbing



Yes i got the assessment done in Jan 2014



vijendra said:


> when did you receive the acknowledgement?


My agent applied on my behalf, so i have no idea. 
I received a mail from him that vic government requested for my detailed CV, after one week when i submitted my EOI, which i provided within a day.


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

2014? Or 2015... Can you tell me the ACS result...how much skilled exp they have counted from when


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

mak89 said:


> Yes i got the assessment done in Jan 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok... actually i am a bit confused now... as NSW has started its sponsorship and VIC has a high rejection rate... what should i do? biggest dilema


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

rkr1978 said:


> 2014? Or 2015... Can you tell me the ACS result...how much skilled exp they have counted from when


When i applied for the ACS , i was having 2 years of experience.
I applied in nov 2013 and got the positive assessment in jan 2014


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

Experience mentioned in the ACS letter is important. In my case they have written officially to consider exp from Jan 2010. What was written in your letter. Am asking as our exp and ACS exp years have difference


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

rkr1978 said:


> Experience mentioned in the ACS letter is important. In my case they have written officially to consider exp from Jan 2010. What was written in your letter. Am asking as our exp and ACS exp years have difference


I am not having the letter from ACS, as my agent is handling the case.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Dont't get disheartened mate. When one door closes, another will get open. Let us wait and see for the suggestions from our veterans.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

good luck to vic applicants...


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

How can we prove the employment duration with one organization? Our agent asked me to submit the first three month'd salary slips, which I don't have. What can be done?


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bank statement!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

mak89 said:


> 261313


Mak you are in sol category I.e. 189 why you applied for state nomination in 190. Don't you have 60 points


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

XINGSINGH said:


> Mak you are in sol category I.e. 189 why you applied for state nomination in 190. Don't you have 60 points


Nope, i don't have 60 points right now. Actually my total adds up to 55 points and i still lack 5 points.
I am thinking of PTE so that i can get 79+ in each section. My last ielts score was L/R/S/W : 8.5/8/8/7

So hopefully i can make it.
I also applied for subclass 489 Family Sponsored last year with a total of 65 points but haven't got the invitation yet


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

vijendra said:


> ok... actually i am a bit confused now... as NSW has started its sponsorship and VIC has a high rejection rate... what should i do? biggest dilema


I'm having the same dilemma. 
I'm in Melbourne, which could be beneficial in getting Victoria SS, but on the other hand, there is a new quota in NSW.
Anyone who could give any suggestions?


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

mak89 said:


> Nope, i don't have 60 points right now. Actually my total adds up to 55 points and i still lack 5 points.
> I am thinking of PTE so that i can get 79+ in each section. My last ielts score was L/R/S/W : 8.5/8/8/7
> 
> So hopefully i can make it.
> I also applied for subclass 489 Family Sponsored last year with a total of 65 points but haven't got the invitation yet


Go for PTE. You should get better results in writing for sure.


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

krucznik said:


> Go for PTE. You should get better results in writing for sure.


Yep, i hope i can get 79+:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

It seems to me that VIC SS is highly challenging. Apart from the required information from VIC SS written in the website, what other information should we provide to strengthen our applications? Do you think it would help the applications if we do some job ads search to prove that we are able to find jobs in VIC if we have the work permit? Thanks.


----------



## MahendraReddy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I have submitted my victoria Satet sponsorship on jan 24 2015 ,Can any one suggest me how much time will it take for process and the rejection ratio.

I am under subclass 190 as Developer programmer 261312.
Having experience as Senior System Analyst in R&D department of Microsoft Technologies with relevant of 6 + years of experience.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

MahendraReddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my victoria Satet sponsorship on jan 24 2015 ,Can any one suggest me how much time will it take for process and the rejection ratio.
> 
> ...


Is your code not under 189


----------



## MahendraReddy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi ,

Can you help me in checking out the time for a developer programmer 261312
submitting the Victoria state sponsorship rejection ratio as i c that you are under the same situation
I have submitted on jan 24 2015 under sub class 190 with 6+ years of experinnce as senior system analyst ,

Max time for the result and the rejection output for this category.

Thanks
Mahendra


----------



## MahendraReddy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Friend,

Thanks for quick reply 

I am under sub class 190 as of now . In the month of may i can launch as independent as ill complete my total 7 years of experience and will get 60 points.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

MahendraReddy said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Thanks for quick reply
> 
> I am under sub class 190 as of now . In the month of may i can launch as independent as ill complete my total 7 years of experience and will get 60 points.


Ok if you are lucky enough you will get invite else once you cross threshold marks then file new eoi under 189.

And remember victoria is very choosy in giving nominations


----------



## MahendraReddy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Friend,

Thanks for the reply . So the rejection ration is optional like i may or may not recieve the invitaion for sub class 190 . Do u have any idea how much time it will take for getting the result.

Sorry if any mistake from my side as I am new this forum


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

MahendraReddy said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Thanks for the reply . So the rejection ration is optional like i may or may not recieve the invitaion for sub class 190 . Do u have any idea how much time it will take for getting the result.
> 
> Sorry if any mistake from my side as I am new this forum


Can be 1 month to 16 months any where


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi,

I've applied for Victoria SS on 4th Feb 2015.
I still didn't get reference number, but i think i should receive it soon.
I'm Computer Network and Sys Admin 263111. ACS letter states 3y 10m of skilled work, but I was working after letter's date, which gives me 4y 9m of experience.


Do you think that being here in Melbourne would be perceived as advantage towards SS nomination?
I'm also considering NSW SS and just can't decide whether it could be good idea to change the state.

I'll keep you updated with my nomination.

Cheers


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

:confused2:
hi Squeak99.

i am ven343, and we are in the same boat(234599).

so is there any updates from you?

i mean
1) have u got vet report?
2) have you applied for victoria s s ?

thanks in advance.


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

@mike.

Any news yet from Victoria? Did they respond to your e-mail?


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi guys,

Today, a week after applying for Victoria SS, I received the following email:

"We are currently processing the application and need you to confirm the amount of financial resources the applicant has available to assist with migration to Victoria; including all of the assets (in Australian dollars). We request that you provide one figure that is inclusive of all of the assets.

We do not indicate the funds required to make a successful application. It is the applicant’s responsibility to research the cost of living in Victoria and to provide a true and accurate reflection of the funds available for migration. We do not require evidence of the resources available."

Should I write some sort of summary like house, car, bank accounts?
Somebody have any examples of a such thing?
I could be grateful for sending it to my @.

There is also second email stating that my cv is too general so I assume I have to give them more detail.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

izykvision0 said:


> @mike.
> 
> Any news yet from Victoria? Did they respond to your e-mail?


no news yet...They replied to my mail on 3rd feb stating that VIC government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback.. the standard mail.... dont know when they will finalise... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

hi ALL VET guys,

i am going to apply VICTORIA S S.

I GOT POSITIVE VETASSESS REPORT UNDER LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC(234599).

IS THERE ANYBODY SAME FROM OF MY OCCUPATION PLEASE? 

SO PLEASE GIVE ME SUGGESTIONS SENIORS IT WILL LOT OF HELP TO ME..

BEST OF LUCK ALL OF YOU IN FUTURE.

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Bad news for me...
After a month of waiting I've received a rejection letter.

"Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours."

Frustrated...:noidea:


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Standard Vic Rejection e-mail...sorry mate....see the good part of it that you just lost 1 month compared to 3mos. they usually take..


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi,

What a shame. It seems that there is a high rejection rate in Victoria.
What is yours nominated occupation and how much money did you declare?

I also applied for Victoria SS-I wonder what will happen  




Zlata said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Bad news for me...
> After a month of waiting I've received a rejection letter.
> ...


----------



## MahendraReddy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Friend,

Sorry to hear that.
Even I submitted my Victoria SS on Jan -24 and I got my verifcation Id generated by Victoria on Jan 30 and asked me to stay for 12 weeks for invitaion.

I come under Subclass 190 with developer programmer 261312 .

May I know your details Code you have submitted just for reference for me to check my status.

Thank you,
Mahendra


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

krucznik said:


> Hi,
> 
> What a shame. It seems that there is a high rejection rate in Victoria.
> What is yours nominated occupation and how much money did you declare?
> ...


I do not understand Vic criteria...I have 7 years experience proved by ACS, 7+ English, age under 30th....
My occupation is 262112. As for $ - do not remember the certain amount but it was enough for 2 persons according to their requirements

Good luck for all of you guys...


----------



## MahendraReddy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Friend,

Thanks for the reply.
Is there any way that you can try for 189 sub class no need of any state nomination.
My developer programmer code is 261312


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

MahendraReddy said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> Is there any way that you can try for 189 sub class no need of any state nomination.
> My developer programmer code is 261312


If I could....
Will pray for SA update in July


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Zlata, what is 262112. No occupation is of this code


----------



## shah-sawar (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi All

Just got the 189 invite with 65 points. Since I m from Pakistan which lies in HR countries list, and as u all know that for us its taking around 1 yrs and bit more to get the visa.(Although recently I have noticed that those Pakistanis who have applied after mid of 2014, got their grant in less than a yr )

So I am bit doubtful that whether I opt for 189 or I'll wait for Victoria invite whose application I have applied on 16 of Jan 15.

Plus I have also launched my EOI 2 week ago with checking options for both 189 and 190 (for all states ) and hoping that NSW might pick my application too as I also fall in their selection criteria.

Btw I m a ICT professional having ANZSCO code 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer)


Need your valuable suggestion please.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

damn is there anyone who is NOT IT related and applied?


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

rkr1978 said:


> Hi Zlata, what is 262112. No occupation is of this code


Hi

It's for ICT Security Specialist


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

@blak3.

Lol. So i think too. There are so many ACS applicants to Victoria and thus the high rejection rate; its just logical. On this forum alone they make up to 98%. I wonder what the job market is like for ICT professionals in Victoria! Sure will be crazily competitive. For the records i'm on 224113.


----------



## Zlata (Jul 10, 2014)

izykvision0 said:


> @blak3.
> 
> Lol. So i think too. There are so many ACS applicants to Victoria and thus the high rejection rate; its just logical. On this forum alone they make up to 98%. I wonder what the job market is like for ICT professionals in Victoria! Sure will be crazily competitive. For the records i'm on 224113.


What bothers and confuses me the most is why Vic decided to open ICT stream again while their market is full? And now they just rejecting everyone with ICT occupation. 

I believe it would be honest do not open it at all...


----------



## AustraliaHunt (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello All,

Today I received EOI results,where they have sent me invitation for visa application,to apply for Visa.Please help me with some information:

1) What will happen once I submit all my documents for visa application?

2) How much time will it takes to complete,to get the Visa ?

3) Average processing time?

4) Is still I have to worry,whether I will get visa or not??

5) Like worry points?? which i have to worry for?

I am thinking of submitting my docs till Monday.Then I dont know what will happen? whats next?
When they will ask for PCC or medical? how much it will take for all?

Pls please guide me


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today I received EOI results,where they have sent me invitation for visa application,to apply for Visa.Please help me with some information:
> 
> ...


First of all Congratulations on getting an invitation. I have a couple of questions, 

May i know, when did you apply for sponsorship?

What is your occupation code?


----------



## AustraliaHunt (Feb 11, 2015)

vijendra said:


> First of all Congratulations on getting an invitation. I have a couple of questions,
> 
> May i know, when did you apply for sponsorship?
> 
> What is your occupation code?



Hi,

Thank you so much.

I applied last year and It took almost 18 months to get an invitation.Even I am surprised to see the mail as I was not expecting it 

The code-Computer Network and Systems Engineer-ANZSCO 263111

I am curious to know what will happen next


----------



## MahendraReddy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Friend,

congrats for getting invitaion.
May i know your details please like your developer code , Date of submission for Statesponsorship and ur remaning details Please just for my tracking purpose as I have submitted my SS on jan 24 and got my reference code on jan 30



After getting the invitaion as per my knowledge everything is done and it will take 1 and a half month for a case officer to assign on ur profile .After that they ask you to submit your PCC and mdecialCert . From their everything is done . As your lucky enough based on your invitation success it will not take more that 1 month .Ulll receive ur visa .

Congrats in Advance 
All the Best.

Please help me in sending your details please that would be helpful to me a lot


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

It should have been 18 weeks , 18 months they don't keep app open so long.anyways congrats and all the best


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

Any One From IT has got invite


----------



## push84 (Feb 2, 2015)

shankarb01 said:


> I had applied for Vic SS for 190 Visa under the same 261311 category and the application was successful. My points tally was 60 as well considering 4 years of work experience as per ACS assessment [actually 6+] so i believe i will be in a position to help you with your question. On submitting the application i received a questionnaire from them which was more or less a Statement of Purpose of sorts. If you answer those questions in a convincing manner assuring them that you will not depend on anybody for financial assistance, job search and that your skills are truly generic to be absorbed by most organizations then it will be more or less through. Also, they ask you why your preference is Vic over other states, the answer of which varies from person to person. The questions asked of me are given below. Also, I heard Vic has introduced an online test of sorts on specific topics of your choice [Java,C++ etc]. I have no idea about that since it is a very recent addition to the process. Hope above points help your cause.Good Luck!
> 
> In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:
> 
> ...


Hi shankarb01,

Hope you got the positive assessment from VT, recently I was also requested for written commitment letter, is it possible for you to share the commitment letter format with me?

Thanks in advance.
Push


----------



## push84 (Feb 2, 2015)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> In the application for Victoria, there is a section where you have to specify the state where your relatives reside if any of your relatives are in Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

Hope you got the positive assessment from VT, recently I was also requested for written commitment letter, is it possible for you to share the commitment letter format with me?

Thanks in advance.
Push


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi, Anybody with positive VIC SS for software tester this year?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

bharathyku said:


> Hi, Anybody with positive VIC SS for software tester this year?


Sorry


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

rkr1978 said:


> Any One From IT has got invite


I am from 261111 (ICT Business Analyst).. got rejected


----------



## B4OZ (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

i received a bad news that my VIC SS got rejected with 70 points..


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry to know that..what was your occupation code? Did you submit a commitment letter? 70 is a great score!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

B4OZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> i received a bad news that my VIC SS got rejected with 70 points..


Is your code not in 189


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

XINGSINGH said:


> Is your code not in 189


ICT PM is not in SOL. In Melbourne, the ICT PM roles are taken up like hot cakes because of huge supply. You need to have some specialised skills and experience to get a PM role here at this point. People are trying to move to technical position or a level down to sustain. That could be the reason Vic is trying to reduce the inflow for PMs.


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

rkr1978 said:


> Any One From IT has got invite


I'm waiting for VIC SS under 263111.
I might have good chances as I live here in Melbourne.
Will keep up guys updated with my application.

Cheers


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi all,

i applied on 16/02/15 for victoria s s under life scientists nec(234599).

Anybody with positive VICTORIA SS for LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC(234599) this year and last year please?? 

please give me your valuable suggestions seniors.

:fingerscrossed: 
:confused2:


----------



## B4OZ (Feb 1, 2015)

XINGSINGH said:


> Is your code not in 189


I applied under 135112 for 190.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,
Can someone tell me if the minimum experience of 3 years refers to normal work experience or skilled experience. ACS as assessed me 2 years skilled employment. I want to apply for Vic state nomination but I am unsure regarding this requirement. 
Please anyone do let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me if the minimum experience of 3 years refers to normal work experience or skilled experience. ACS as assessed me 2 years skilled employment. I want to apply for Vic state nomination but I am unsure regarding this requirement.
> Please anyone do let me know.
> Thanks.


Total experience. What is your code

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

XINGSINGH said:


> Sorry


You seem to have got your grant so fast. Did you apply under 189? Is the processing time fast for the 189 category?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Total experience. What is your code
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


Hi, my code is 261311 Analyst Programmer. What do think are the chances like?


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Total experience. What is your code
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


Congrats on the grant!


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Congratulations on the grant!!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

bharathyku said:


> Congratulations on the grant!!


Jango bharat thanks for your wishes

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

So so happy. Received Vic State nomination today. Applied Dec 1, 2014. Anzsco code 224113- statistician.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

thats so nice and congrats izykvision..... I am still waiting for the outcome applied on oct 25th 2014


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

izykvision0 said:


> So so happy. Received Vic State nomination today. Applied Dec 1, 2014. Anzsco code 224113- statistician.


Congrats

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

izykvision0 said:


> So so happy. Received Vic State nomination today. Applied Dec 1, 2014. Anzsco code 224113- statistician.


sounds good to here for your nomination,,IZYKVISIONO,,AND CONGRATS,,and best of luck your next steps..

I HAVE QUESTIONS AS FOLLOWS

1) IN WHICH TYPE OF INDUSTRY ARE YOU WORKING AS STATISTICIAN?

2) I SEE THAT ONE SHOULD REQUIRE AT LEAST 2 YEARS WORK EXPERIENCE IN SCIENCE INDUSTRY, SO HAVE YOU GOT ANT SCIENCE EXP?

3) PLEASE SHARE YOUR FEELINGS AND EXPERIENCE UP TO NOW?

4)PLEASE EDIT YOUR TIME LINE MATE?


THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

@mike.

Thanks mate
Dont know y urs is taking this long, maybe ur pathway. Fingers crossed u will get it soon.


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

@ven343.

Most of my 5yrs work exper. has been in fmcg.

Applied Dec1, 2014. ielts(aug, 2014): 6.5,7,7.5,7. Vetassess lodged aug and result nov.

sent all docs at once including committment letter. 

Personally did research on recruitment firms qtly report for skills in demand to help my thought process amd stay calm.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

izykvision0 said:


> @ven343.
> 
> Most of my 5yrs work exper. has been in fmcg.
> 
> ...


thanks for your information..

what is your education background please?

thanks in advance.


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks Xingsingh


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

@ven343. 

Bsc. Statistics
Msc. Management and Finance.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

izykvision0 said:


> @ven343.
> 
> Bsc. Statistics
> Msc. Management and Finance.


thank you for your information..


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

izykvision0 said:


> @ven343.
> 
> Most of my 5yrs work exper. has been in fmcg.
> 
> ...


hi izykvision,


if you don't mind could you please share me some of your details 

like commitment letter pls??,
please send me to my mail: [email protected]

thanks in advance.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi all victorians,,

1) anybody applied recently for victoria s s (190) under life scientists nec(234599) or other occupations please?

2) how many days Victoria s s will take after applying?

3) please suggestions from seniors?

Best of luck all.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

izykvision0 said:


> So so happy. Received Vic State nomination today. Applied Dec 1, 2014. Anzsco code 224113- statistician.


Congrats. .. happy for you. 

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> thats so nice and congrats izykvision..... I am still waiting for the outcome applied on oct 25th 2014


Hi Mike

Any news? 

I have also applied

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

krucznik said:


> I'm waiting for VIC SS under 263111.
> I might have good chances as I live here in Melbourne.
> Will keep up guys updated with my application.
> 
> Cheers


Thats true. .. you will surely get through as you are already living there.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

Congrats on your grant

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

krucznik said:


> Hi,
> 
> What a shame. It seems that there is a high rejection rate in Victoria.
> What is yours nominated occupation and how much money did you declare?
> ...


Any news from victoria

Sheeb


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi

Will having a friend in Victoria be a positive point for gettting SS? If yes, Can anyone living in Victoria be kind enough to be my friend. 😊😊😊

I had applied for SS on Feb 17th for 242211..vocational education teacher...anyone in the forum applying for this occupation? ?

Surprisingly, got reply from victoria with the reference number in two days. But they require explanation why I don't opt for NSW as my brother lives there. (I checked my mail only after 4 days😴😴) Iam trying to reply now. Any ideas...Please share.

Please send me private messages.

Thanks a lot for your help. 

Sheeba


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi,
How long does Victoria take to give an invite for ICT occupations? Is it always the standard 12 weeks or could it be earlier as well? 

Thanks,
Bharathy


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi guys. I know that having an EOI in advance isn't a must for victoria, but do they ask about this that why you didn't lodge an EOI? This has any impact on the application? I lodged an EOI and selected NSW as preferred state as the rejection rate for victoria is very high. I want to apply for victoria as well to increase my chances for an invite. Can anybody help how to go about this.


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi guys. Can someone please let me know the step wise description of obtaining the PR under Victorian state sponsorship Visa 190. I have already submitted the EOI with 65 points on 22 Feb 2015. ACS is +ve date 5th June 2014. I am still waiting for my IELTS result hardcopy. What should be the next steps? Please guide me . 

__________________
ANZSCO: 261314 | IELTS: L 8.5 R 8.5 S 7 W 7 l ACS +ve: 5 June ,2014 | EOI Lodged (VIC) - 22 Feb 2015


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI all,

no update yet from VIC SS... Applied on 25th OCT for 224113 (Statistician) I Dropped a mail on 29th Jan and they mailed me on Feb 3rd that they will revert asap. Again dropped a mail on 19th Feb for the status but no reply from them. Dont know how long to wait.....


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have few questions regarding the Victoria online state nomination application form.

1. What does the EOI reference number refer to? Is it the user Id or the correspondence Id generated after submitting EOI on Skillselect?
2. Can the application form be updated after submission should circumstances change? E.g. I have a new IELTS score and need to update the nomination form. How can I do this?

Please do let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> HI all,
> 
> no update yet from VIC SS... Applied on 25th OCT for 224113 (Statistician) I Dropped a mail on 29th Jan and they mailed me on Feb 3rd that they will revert asap. Again dropped a mail on 19th Feb for the status but no reply from them. Dont know how long to wait.....


hi, mike_0707,

you can contact them through call 
(Skilled Migration enquiries
Tel: + 61 3 9651 9756
Email: [email protected])

actually Victoria very choosy and picky,

i hope you can get it fast and positive, am also applied on 16/2/2015,under life scientists nec(234599), and one more thing am also from Hyderabad.

best of luck mate..


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

@Ven343,

Thanks dude any ways I dropped a mail to them today and got the standard response from them that they will provide the decision as soon as possible. So have to see :fingers crossed:

this is 18th week now donno whether this wait will be worth or not....




ven343 said:


> hi, mike_0707,
> 
> you can contact them through call
> (Skilled Migration enquiries
> ...


----------



## ravi2327 (Jun 17, 2012)

Private msg



Sheeb said:


> Hi
> 
> Will having a friend in Victoria be a positive point for gettting SS? If yes, Can anyone living in Victoria be kind enough to be my friend. 😊😊😊
> 
> ...


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have few questions regarding the Victoria online state nomination application form.
> 
> ...


Bump. Anyone?


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have couple of doubts about Victoria State Sponsorship.

1. What does the 2 year commitment mean? Is it legal condition or is it just a moral commitment to the state? Would there be inspections/verifications during the 2 year period? I heard about possible email surveys every 6 months. What might they ask in surveys?

2. What does the visa status say for 190? Does it mention about living/working restrictions in a state? Would that be a problem in getting a job in other states?

The reason is that if I can't get a job in Victoria, is it possible to live and work outside of Victoria but keep showing an address proof in Victoria to the State department.


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

batcoder0619 said:


> Bump. Anyone?


Hi

1. Don't you use EOI ID as the user id to logon to skillselect? That is the EOI ID. Mine is something like thiis E0003XXXXXXX.

2. You can send an email to the smp department quoting your reference number about the updated IELTS scores with attachments.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> @Ven343,
> 
> Thanks dude any ways I dropped a mail to them today and got the standard response from them that they will provide the decision as soon as possible. So have to see :fingers crossed:
> 
> this is 18th week now donno whether this wait will be worth or not....


hi mike_0707, any update from Victoria s s,,????


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

no mate no update for this week also....




ven343 said:


> hi mike_0707, any update from Victoria s s,,????


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

kranthikiranm said:


> Hi
> 
> 1. Don't you use EOI ID as the user id to logon to skillselect? That is the EOI ID. Mine is something like thiis E0003XXXXXXX.
> 
> 2. You can send an email to the smp department quoting your reference number about the updated IELTS scores with attachments.


Thanks very much


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> Thanks very much


What's smp dept?


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

does any1 know the success rate of ICT professions SS from Victoria?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sheeb said:


> What's smp dept?


Skilled migration program


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> Skilled migration program


Thanks


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

I have submitted my documents to Victoria on Feb 27th .. but still no news from them...

Fingers crossed! !!


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i applied on 16/02/15 for victoria s s under life scientists nec(234599).
> 
> ...


Hi I have also applied the SS for Life scientist nec and received the acknowledgement on 20 Feb 2014 ( received the acknowledgment after 05 days of SS submission)

Please share your update also with me.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Can anyone of you would be kind enough to share the commitment letter for Victoria SS. I need the content for the same, in case they will ask from me.

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ausaz15 said:


> does any1 know the success rate of ICT professions SS from Victoria?


Very rare unless you're already working in Vic or have a confirmed job offer.
I have 14+yrs of experience, IELTS 8+ and 70pts but was rejected by Vic for 190 visa.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

jango28 said:


> Very rare unless you're already working in Vic or have a confirmed job offer.
> I have 14+yrs of experience, IELTS 8+ and 70pts but was rejected by Vic for 190 visa.


Wow they are quite strict I see. I have applied with 4yrs experience, IELTS 7+ and 55pts. Now I think my chances are very slim for 190 visa.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> Wow they are quite strict I see. I have applied with 4yrs experience, IELTS 7+ and 55pts. Now I think my chances are very slim for 190 visa.


Perhaps, they are conscious that the SS is for people who really need it. That is to say, 55 pointers.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> Wow they are quite strict I see. I have applied with 4yrs experience, IELTS 7+ and 55pts. Now I think my chances are very slim for 190 visa.


Bat try for 189 code it will be a cake walk


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Bat try for 189 code it will be a cake walk


Well for 189 I only have 55 pts which is why I applied for Vic SS hoping to get 5 more points. Well lets c.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

icewarp said:


> Perhaps, they are conscious that the SS is for people who really need it. That is to say, 55 pointers.


Wel I hope what you are saying becomes and my outcome is positive. Really aiming for that 5 pts.


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

We also applied with 55 points, it's been more than 5 weeks now, no news from them, we are also worried of our outcome now after reading all these threads, god help us all..


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

can you plz tell me ur occupation code? as u got 70 points still got rejected?


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

What are the tentative timelines and chances of getting a positive response from Victoria SS ?

IELTS - 07 Feb 2015 Overall 8 (8.5,8.5,7,7)
ACS (Software Tester- 261314) - Positive in June 2014 (4+ yrs work exp)
EOI - 22 feb 2015 with 65 points
Victoria SS - 06 March 2015
Have worked for around 18 months in Sydney on 457 Visa


----------



## Rock_Bin (Sep 5, 2014)

Dear Guys 

I am relatively new to this forum, but I seek your advise on a specific question. 

I am a bio-medical PhD student studying in Australia. I got my occupation assessment done month ago, and now am preparing my application to Vic SS. I have fulfilled all the criteria for the Vic SS, except one: I am now living in NSW and need a job offer to get the SS. I know thing will be easier if I can get a job offer straight away, but the job hunt is not going well in Vic. 
Here is my question, if I apply my Vic SS offshore (meaning that I am either leaving Australia or working somewhere else outside Australia for a short time), do I still need to provide a job offer? 

Please share your knowledge and experiences, any help is much appreciated!!

Ben


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

jannayaksingh said:


> What are the tentative timelines and chances of getting a positive response from Victoria SS ?
> 
> IELTS - 07 Feb 2015 Overall 8 (8.5,8.5,7,7)
> ACS (Software Tester- 261314) - Positive in June 2014 (4+ yrs work exp)
> ...


189 should be an easier path for you. Should be getting invite in next few rounds. No need for Vic SS.


----------



## chamarajanaka (Oct 19, 2014)

Today I got invited from Victoria. I only had 55 points without state sponsorship and my ACS was only for total of 2 years 7 months (not 3 years). My agent lodged the EOI and she said I could apply for my VISA now. I don't know why they invited me coz they had asked for 3 years of experience. Anyway, I'm gonna submit my VISA application within next week.


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

chamarajanaka said:


> Today I got invited from Victoria. I only had 55 points without state sponsorship and my ACS was only for total of 2 years 7 months (not 3 years). My agent lodged the EOI and she said I could apply for my VISA now. I don't know why they invited me coz they had asked for 3 years of experience. Anyway, I'm gonna submit my VISA application within next week.


:confused2: ........wow that's great...which occupation you were in... let us know when did u apply...


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

batcoder0619 said:


> Well for 189 I only have 55 pts which is why I applied for Vic SS hoping to get 5 more points. Well lets c.


Wait for Vic SS but as a backup plan, try to improve on English scores..or get partner points, if you're married. Good luck!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

jannayaksingh said:


> What are the tentative timelines and chances of getting a positive response from Victoria SS ?
> 
> IELTS - 07 Feb 2015 Overall 8 (8.5,8.5,7,7)
> ACS (Software Tester- 261314) - Positive in June 2014 (4+ yrs work exp)
> ...


Good luck brother and do have a back up plan. Victoria is very choosy


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

chamarajanaka said:


> Today I got invited from Victoria. I only had 55 points without state sponsorship and my ACS was only for total of 2 years 7 months (not 3 years). My agent lodged the EOI and she said I could apply for my VISA now. I don't know why they invited me coz they had asked for 3 years of experience. Anyway, I'm gonna submit my VISA application within next week.


Great Good luck


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello XingSngh,

I wanted to ask you question

I have 55 points and have been badly waiting for a state sponsorship.

I have got a positive ACS for 263111 in August 2013.

I had applied for VIC SS in May'14, but got a rejection after 4 months, during this time the south Australia ss also got closed along with NSW.

Now, NSW and VIC are opened together and I have applied for NSW hoping to get a quick update from them, but now NSW is taking very long for issuing invites. 

Should I wait for NSW results or should I apply again for VIC, though I don't know what is the trend of the results this time.

Is there any way where I can apply for both of these open states.



My details: 263111, ACS in August 2013, IELTS 7 in all bands, age 27, work experience 2 yrs as per ACS


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello XingSngh,
> 
> I wanted to ask you question
> 
> ...


Create a fresh eoi and apply to victoria

Do try to improve your ielts score

And if your code or any other code related to your occupation is in 189 then go for it it will be cake walk


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

chamarajanaka said:


> Today I got invited from Victoria. I only had 55 points without state sponsorship and my ACS was only for total of 2 years 7 months (not 3 years). My agent lodged the EOI and she said I could apply for my VISA now. I don't know why they invited me coz they had asked for 3 years of experience. Anyway, I'm gonna submit my VISA application within next week.


Congrats. .. iam happy for you... hope you get your visa soon. Even I had applied to Victoria on 27th feb 2015. How long did it take for you to get a positive reply?

Sheeba


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

chamarajanaka said:


> Today I got invited from Victoria. I only had 55 points without state sponsorship and my ACS was only for total of 2 years 7 months (not 3 years). My agent lodged the EOI and she said I could apply for my VISA now. I don't know why they invited me coz they had asked for 3 years of experience. Anyway, I'm gonna submit my VISA application within next week.


congrats chamarajanaka,,


1) i would like to know about your how to write settlement and commitment letter for victoria s s please?


best of luck of your next steps..


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

chamarajanaka said:


> Today I got invited from Victoria. I only had 55 points without state sponsorship and my ACS was only for total of 2 years 7 months (not 3 years). My agent lodged the EOI and she said I could apply for my VISA now. I don't know why they invited me coz they had asked for 3 years of experience. Anyway, I'm gonna submit my VISA application within next week.


congrats chamarajanaka,,


1) i would like to know about your how to write settlement and commitment letter for victoria s s please and give me suggestions please?

2) which consultancy through did you applied?

3) what occupation(ANZSCO code)?

4)what is your English language skills?

4) CAN YOU SHARE YOUR TIMELINE PLEASE?

best of luck of your next steps..


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Create a fresh eoi and apply to victoria
> 
> Do try to improve your ielts score
> 
> And if your code or any other code related to your occupation is in 189 then go for it it will be cake walk




Can one person have multiple EOIs, as I already have a EOI using which I have applied for the NSW state sponsorship.

If I apply for two states at the same time will it have any affect on my state application outcome.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Can one person have multiple EOIs, as I have already have a EOI using which I have applied for the NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> If I apply for two states at the same time will it have any affect on my state application outcome.


hi, I Want to be Aussie,,

you can apply all states at one time through EOI, its not effect particularly state s s(190), if they want to pick your profile they can pick at once all states also.. so don't worry mate..

best of luck..


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Some states require that yiu apply only for them one at a time.

I am not 100% sure about it though, need someone to confirm it


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sheeb said:


> Congrats. .. iam happy for you... hope you get your visa soon. Even I had applied to Victoria on 27th feb 2015. How long did it take for you to get a positive reply?
> 
> Sheeba


Hi,,Sheeb,,

i had applied victoria s s on Feb 16 th 2015,, am also waiting for invitation,,

1)did you get any query or call from Victoria s s(190) after applied Victoria s s nomination?

2) how did you write your settlement and commitment letter to Victoria s s please?

i hope you get positive nomination soon..

best of luck mate.


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Good luck brother and do have a back up plan. Victoria is very choosy


What are the other options. I mean which other states i can apply to with assessment as a software tester (261314)??


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> 189 should be an easier path for you. Should be getting invite in next few rounds. No need for Vic SS.


Software Testing is not the SOL List as per my understanding. What could have been the way for apllying 189..


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

congrats for the invite  good luck for all..


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Xingsingh,

Please can you elaborate what did you mean by create a new EOI


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Some states require that yiu apply only for them one at a time.
> 
> I am not 100% sure about it though, need someone to confirm it


That is correct per me as well.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Xingsingh,
> 
> Please can you elaborate what did you mean by create a new EOI


Create new expression bof interest id and lodge nomination request with Victoria also


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

chamarajanaka said:


> Today I got invited from Victoria. I only had 55 points without state sponsorship and my ACS was only for total of 2 years 7 months (not 3 years). My agent lodged the EOI and she said I could apply for my VISA now. I don't know why they invited me coz they had asked for 3 years of experience. Anyway, I'm gonna submit my VISA application within next week.


Thats great news. My situation is similar to yours and I hope to be invited as well.


----------



## auzseek (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi,

I applied for EOI and Vic SS on 18th Jan. I received an email from them requesting for my commitment to stay there for at least 2 years. After posting a reply, I got an acknowledgement from them in around 3 days.

It's been 7 weeks now, waiting for the invite. I have submitted my EOI with 65 points for ANZSCO 261314 (Software Tester). Since this occupation is NOT on SOL, so visa subclass 190 with Victoria SS was the only option left for me.

I have been reading through the forums to prepare a back-up plan as Vic is a very choosy state. Can anyone suggest what can be a possible back-up plan. I was thinking of applying for another skills assessment on a different job code (present on SOL) e.g. Analyst Programmer since the roles and responsibilities of both Analyst Programmer and Software Tester, as per ANZSCO codes, are EXACTLY the same; and half of my experience is Development+Testing, other half is purely Testing. Optimistically, even if ACS assesses lesser experience this time, at least I will get a chance to apply for 189, instead of 190.

Please suggest if applying for another skills assessment with ACS for different job code can work as a back-up plan. I'm very confused.

Thanks.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi,,Sheeb,,
> 
> i had applied victoria s s on Feb 16 th 2015,, am also waiting for invitation,,
> 
> ...


After I submitted my commitment letter I didn't get any reply. 
I wrote a long letter why I didn't want to settle in places I visited last July. 

Hope you also get a positive results soon


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

Sheeb said:


> After I submitted my commitment letter I didn't get any reply.
> I wrote a long letter why I didn't want to settle in places I visited last July.
> 
> Hope you also get a positive results soon


I didn't get the acknowledgement of the letter I sent after they have me the reference number


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello all,
is there any one got ICT Project Manager (135112) invitation received recently.
Thanks


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sheeb said:


> After I submitted my commitment letter I didn't get any reply.
> I wrote a long letter why I didn't want to settle in places I visited last July.
> 
> Hope you also get a positive results soon


Thanks for your information..Sheeb,

best of luck for your also.
u can get fast and positive report ..


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> Thats great news. My situation is similar to yours and I hope to be invited as well.


After victoria gave the reference number do they usually acknowledge the mails we send to them? Cos I sent a detailed commitment letter based on their requirements but didn't receive an acknowledgement of that mail. Any advice?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sheeb said:


> After victoria gave the reference number do they usually acknowledge the mails we send to them? Cos I sent a detailed commitment letter based on their requirements but didn't receive an acknowledgement of that mail. Any advice?


I applied on 2nd March and havent received any confirmation. Is that normal?


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> I applied on 2nd March and havent received any confirmation. Is that normal?


hi,,batcoder0619

did you get any acknowledgment like reference number starting with SS-XXXX-XXXXX.

SO LIKE THIS NUMBER MEANS REFERENCE. AFTER APPLYING IT WILL TAKE 1-7 DAYS.

I HOPE YOU CAN GET IT SOON. DONT WORRY MATE,,

BEST OF LUCK.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

ven343 said:


> hi,,batcoder0619
> 
> did you get any acknowledgment like reference number starting with SS-XXXX-XXXXX.
> 
> ...


Hi I have not receive any such email as yet. Hope to get it soon


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

ven343 said:


> hi,,batcoder0619
> 
> did you get any acknowledgment like reference number starting with SS-XXXX-XXXXX.
> 
> ...


Thanks. ... for me. ..I got the reference number. They had asked for a commitment letter which I sent on 27th feb. But I still didn't get acknowledgment of that mail. Should I write to them again to check if they received my mail?


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sheeb said:


> Thanks. ... for me. ..I got the reference number. They had asked for a commitment letter which I sent on 27th feb. But I still didn't get acknowledgment of that mail. Should I write to them again to check if they received my mail?


Hi, Sheeb,, 
Don't worry mate, because of you have already got reference number for state nomination application. so after applying they need commitment letter from you. that means you haven't attached that commitment and settlement letter when you have applied.

best of luck and get fast positive income..


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi, Sheeb,,
> Don't worry mate, because of you have already got reference number for state nomination application. so after applying they need commitment letter from you. that means you haven't attached that commitment and settlement letter when you have applied.
> 
> best of luck and get fast positive income..


Hi Ven343,

Can you please share your reference number with us !

Mine is SS-2015-00701. i just want to confirm one more thing, is reference number issued as per the occupation or they issue the reference number in general such as for all occupations valid in SOL/CSOL list. 

Secondly, want to know, Is their any ceiling for the occupation of life scientist nec ?.

Looking forward for your response.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi, Sheeb,,
> Don't worry mate, because of you have already got reference number for state nomination application. so after applying they need commitment letter from you. that means you haven't attached that commitment and settlement letter when you have applied.
> 
> best of luck and get fast positive income..


Thanks. Actually I had attached my commitment letter. But they asked fit another mail explaining why I didn't apply to NSW as I had visited my brother last July. After I sent that mail I didn't get any reply.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Ven343,
> 
> Can you please share your reference number with us !
> 
> ...



Mine with the same serial number. It ends with 723. Hence it's a general serial number. I applied for vocational education teacher. When did you apply? ?


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Sheeb said:


> Mine with the same serial number. It ends with 723. Hence it's a general serial number. I applied for vocational education teacher. When did you apply? ?


Hi Sheeb,

You can trace the relevant information from my signature.

Hope it helps.


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi ,
What is the general wait time to receive an acknowledgement after submitting the application of Victoria SS? I have submitted the application on 6th March 2015 but haven't heard back anything from them till now.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Ven343,
> 
> Can you please share your reference number with us !
> 
> ...


Hi, grooprai159,,

1) It is general reference number for all occupations valid on SOL/CSOL LIST.

2) There is no ceiling for CSOL LIST. ceiling only for SOL LIST.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sheeb said:


> Mine with the same serial number. It ends with 723. Hence it's a general serial number. I applied for vocational education teacher. When did you apply? ?


Hi, Sheeb,

Its general serial number, i applied on 16 th feb of 2015.


----------



## sm_1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sheeb said:


> Thanks. ... for me. ..I got the reference number. They had asked for a commitment letter which I sent on 27th feb. But I still didn't get acknowledgment of that mail. Should I write to them again to check if they received my mail?


Congratulation !!


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sheeb said:


> Thanks. Actually I had attached my commitment letter. But they asked fit another mail explaining why I didn't apply to NSW as I had visited my brother last July. After I sent that mail I didn't get any reply.


Hi, Sheeb,,

You can reply them like IN SETTLEMENT AND COMMITMENT LETTER, there is no occupation in NSW CSOL LIST, AND WRITE STRONG STATEMENTS IN SETTLEMENT LETTER..

I HOPE YOU CAN GET POSITIVE OUTCOME SOON.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi, Sheeb,,
> 
> You can reply them like IN SETTLEMENT AND COMMITMENT LETTER, there is no occupation in NSW CSOL LIST, AND WRITE STRONG STATEMENTS IN SETTLEMENT LETTER..
> 
> I HOPE YOU CAN GET POSITIVE OUTCOME SOON.


That's not right thing to say. They want to know your commitment towards victoria. Just saying that my occupation is not in NSW and that's why i applied for VIC will just increase your chance of rejection.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi, Sheeb,
> 
> Its general serial number, i applied on 16 th feb of 2015.


Thanks Ven


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi, Sheeb,,
> 
> You can reply them like IN SETTLEMENT AND COMMITMENT LETTER, there is no occupation in NSW CSOL LIST, AND WRITE STRONG STATEMENTS IN SETTLEMENT LETTER..
> 
> I HOPE YOU CAN GET POSITIVE OUTCOME SOON.


Thanks Ven... May God's will be done


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> That's not right thing to say. They want to know your commitment towards victoria. Just saying that my occupation is not in NSW and that's why i applied for VIC will just increase your chance of rejection.


Thanks Danav. .I have sent almost 6 pages of research hi hi hi


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI All,

got the rejection today for occupation statistician 224113 and same standard response. Planning for 489 visa for queensland


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> got the rejection today for occupation statistician 224113 and same standard response. Planning for 489 visa for queensland


Hi, Mike_0707,

Don't worry, you can apply for Queensland 489, definitely it will come..

best of luck.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> got the rejection today for occupation statistician 224113 and same standard response. Planning for 489 visa for queensland


It's ok Mike. Does Lose hope. .. you will definitely get in Queens land if it's God's will. What is your qualification? ? Statisticians are in great demand actually. How long did it take for you to get the result??

Sheeba


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

I just received an email from Victoria State requesting for a detailed CV. They stated that they cannot assess based on current CV provided to them. They have given a time of one month to respond else case will be closed. Please need assistance and samples if possible for a detailed CV which can be accepted by Victoria state.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just received an email from Victoria State requesting for a detailed CV. They stated that they cannot assess based on current CV provided to them. They have given a time of one month to respond else case will be closed. Please need assistance and samples if possible for a detailed CV which can be accepted by Victoria state.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Batcoder,

Their is no such format of the CV, just mention your designation, company name and roles and responsibilities very clearly for each respective company for which you have worked during your career.

Tip: just search current openings of your field in Australia and you can get some of the job description from the job listing and you can put similar kind of JD in your CV, it will further ensure your chances for selection of your CV as per their current demand.

Hope it helps you buddy.

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Batcoder,
> 
> Their is no such format of the CV, just mention your designation, company name and roles and responsibilities very clearly for each respective company for which you have worked during your career.
> 
> ...


Hi, grooprai159,,

Nice to see Gaurav, you and me are in the same boat, and applied under Life Scientists NEC(234599), i applied to Victoria s s on 16/02/201 and got reference/acknowledgment number on 20/02/15.

1) may i know what is your title please?
2) how many years have you according Vetassess report?
3) have you got any queries after applying state nomination from Victoria s s?

wish you the best of luck and positive outcome soon..


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi, grooprai159,,
> 
> Nice to see Gaurav, you and me are in the same boat, and applied under Life Scientists NEC(234599), i applied to Victoria s s on 16/02/201 and got reference/acknowledgment number on 20/02/15.
> 
> ...


Hi Ven,

1) may i know what is your title please? Sr Clinical research Associate
2) how many years have you according Vetassess report? They have assessed one of my last employement which was around one year and following text was mentioned on the assesment report " Based on the evidence provided, at least one year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
Assessment. The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation" i don't think so that only this employment is only eligible for the my occupations, as per the condition they have to evaluate the any 1 year of relevant employment, i have similar of experience will all of my employers, totall i have around 8 years of experience. 
3) have you got any queries after applying state nomination from Victoria s s? No, i have not got any query yet, as per my research, i have submitted commitment and research statement for my SS and also EOI submitted on the same date. i have just received the acknowledgement from them on 02 mar 2015. till date no further update.....

Hope it helps you, In which stream are you working ?

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Ven,
> 
> 1) may i know what is your title please? Sr Clinical research Associate
> 2) how many years have you according Vetassess report? They have assessed one of my last employement which was around one year and following text was mentioned on the assesment report " Based on the evidence provided, at least one year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> ...


All the best

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just received an email from Victoria State requesting for a detailed CV. They stated that they cannot assess based on current CV provided to them. They have given a time of one month to respond else case will be closed. Please need assistance and samples if possible for a detailed CV which can be accepted by Victoria state.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There is a sample of CV in the Victorian state immigration website. You can follow that. 

All the best. 

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi, grooprai159,,
> 
> Nice to see Gaurav, you and me are in the same boat, and applied under Life Scientists NEC(234599), i applied to Victoria s s on 16/02/201 and got reference/acknowledgment number on 20/02/15.
> 
> ...


All the best Ven

Sheba


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Ven,
> 
> 1) may i know what is your title please? Sr Clinical research Associate
> 2) how many years have you according Vetassess report? They have assessed one of my last employement which was around one year and following text was mentioned on the assesment report " Based on the evidence provided, at least one year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> ...


Hi, Gourav,,

thanks for your reply.

am working as toxicologist.

1) what is your educational qualification(masters/bachelors)?
2) i am little bit confused about your experience? and how many years of experience exactly they have given to you?

please comment/suggest seniors?


thanks in advance.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sheeb said:


> All the best Ven
> 
> Sheba


Hi, Sheeb.. thanks for your wishes,,and same to you.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi, Gourav,,
> 
> thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Hi Ven,

1) what is your educational qualification(masters/bachelors)? Bachelors in Pharmacy and PG diploma in clinical research
2) i am little bit confused about your experience? 08 years exp in Clinical research, as the occupation mentioned "Life scientist not elsewhere classified" and no JD is available for life scientist nec. I have tried my luck for the same and got the positive assesment from the Vetases. Though their is huge demand for clinical research professional in Australia (VIC), hope to get SS soon.

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi, Sheeb.. thanks for your wishes,,and same to you.


Welcome


----------



## chamarajanaka (Oct 19, 2014)

ven343 said:


> congrats chamarajanaka,,
> 
> 
> 1) i would like to know about your how to write settlement and commitment letter for victoria s s please and give me suggestions please? was handled by my agent. I've got no idea about the letter.
> ...



1) i would like to know about your how to write settlement and commitment letter for victoria s s please and give me suggestions please? was handled by my agent. I've got no idea about the letter. 

2) which consultancy through did you applied?

3) what occupation(ANZSCO code)? Software Engineer

4)what is your English language skills? R: 7 W:7.5 L:8 S:7

4) CAN YOU SHARE YOUR TIMELINE PLEASE? Just Updated my signature


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

chamarajanaka said:


> 1) i would like to know about your how to write settlement and commitment letter for victoria s s please and give me suggestions please? was handled by my agent. I've got no idea about the letter.
> 
> 2) which consultancy through did you applied?
> 
> ...


Hi ,
Can you tell me in how many days did you receive the acknowledgement from the Victorian SS authorities. I had filed my nomination on 6th March under 261314 Software Tester Code but haven't received any acknowledgement from them.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi ,
> Can you tell me in how many days did you receive the acknowledgement from the Victorian SS authorities. I had filed my nomination on 6th March under 261314 Software Tester Code but haven't received any acknowledgement from them.


Hi, 

SS acknowledgement will be received within 1-2 weeks of submission.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello All,

I am planning to apply for VIC SS again, earlier I had applied for VIC SS in MAY'14 and was rejected.However, I am planning to apply again for VIC and wanted to know the current success ratio for VIC SS.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for VIC SS again, earlier I had applied for VIC SS in MAY'14 and was rejected.However, I am planning to apply again for VIC and wanted to know the current success ratio for VIC SS.


Hi,

Their is no success rate for the SS nomination. Just make sure whenever you applied to the SS, your occupation has current job openings in the market. Victoria will only gives you invitation if your occupation has the demand currently. So try to search the jobs in job portals before you apply for the SS.

Hope it helps.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

chamarajanaka said:


> 1) i would like to know about your how to write settlement and commitment letter for victoria s s please and give me suggestions please? was handled by my agent. I've got no idea about the letter.
> 
> 2) which consultancy through did you applied?
> 
> ...


Hi, chamarajanaka,

Thanks for your reply. and best of luck for your next steps..


----------



## Newguy4 (Apr 11, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if its mandatory to fill an EOI before applying for SS? Or can it be filled once am invited? if so, how does it work?


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

Newguy4 said:


> Can anyone tell me if its mandatory to fill an EOI before applying for SS? Or can it be filled once am invited? if so, how does it work?


Yes it is mandatory to fill before you apply for SS. 

Sheeba


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Sheeb said:


> Yes it is mandatory to fill before you apply for SS.
> 
> Sheeba


No its not mandatory...you can lodge EOI after your SS application is successful from VIC. but later on you have to update VIC with your EOI TRN. and very next day you will receive invitation to lodge visa. I followed the same process


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for VIC SS again, earlier I had applied for VIC SS in MAY'14 and was rejected.However, I am planning to apply again for VIC and wanted to know the current success ratio for VIC SS.


I also applied for VIC SS in Aug-14 and got rejected. So yesterday I applied for it again. Lets hope for best.


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

You, grooprai159 , Gaurav and me are from same profile.
I applied for SS and my application got rejected in Sep-14 so again just yesterday I reapplied for VIC SS.

Life scientist nec 234599


----------



## Newguy4 (Apr 11, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> No its not mandatory...you can lodge EOI after your SS application is successful from VIC. but later on you have to update VIC with your EOI TRN. and very next day you will receive invitation to lodge visa. I followed the same process


thanks, so in points column, do i enter 55 points or include the 5 points ill be getting for ss and mention 60?


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

Newguy4 said:


> thanks, so in points column, do i enter 55 points or include the 5 points ill be getting for ss and mention 60?


Ohhh.. really? I thought that victoria or SA or which ever state we apply will review or EOI... Cos I heard that SA will only consider application if we select only SA in the EOI. ... Please correct me of iam wrong. .. Thanks. ..

Anyways I filled the EOI and then applied for victoria SS...I remember that they even required the EOI reference number to be quoted in the SS application. ..

Which state did you apply for? ?

Sheeba


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, I applied for VIC SS under streamlined pathway on 10 Mar. Please note that my 457 was expired last year in sep 2014 and now i am in India. VIC website says, eligible applicant must have worked one of the last 3 yrs in VIC. I worked in Vic ( Apr 2011 to Sep 2013). Also my IELTS score is NOT 7 in all ( 6.5W). Can anyome confirm if I am eligible for VIC SS under streamlined pathway ? Also, I have not received any ack from VIC.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi I have also applied the SS for Life scientist nec and received the acknowledgement on 20 Feb 2014 ( received the acknowledgment after 05 days of SS submission)
> 
> Please share your update also with me.


Hi, grooprai159,

thank you very much for your reply,, and am very happy,,you and me are in same boat,, i applied on Feb 16 th and get acknowledgment on 20 Feb..i will update you if any queries. and see my time line..


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Mitul Patel said:


> You, grooprai159 , Gaurav and me are from same profile.
> I applied for SS and my application got rejected in Sep-14 so again just yesterday I reapplied for VIC SS.
> 
> Life scientist nec 234599


Hi, all guys(Mitul Patel,grooprai159,Gaurav) and me also from same occupation(234599).

best of luck all of you, and get positive outcome soon..
:heh:


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> No its not mandatory...you can lodge EOI after your SS application is successful from VIC. but later on you have to update VIC with your EOI TRN. and very next day you will receive invitation to lodge visa. I followed the same process


 Yes,its correct...


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Yes,its correct...


Thanks


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, I applied for VIC SS under streamlined pathway on 10 Mar. Please note that my 457 was expired last year in sep 2014 and now i am in India. VIC website says, eligible applicant must have worked one of the last 3 yrs in VIC. I worked in Vic ( Apr 2011 to Sep 2013). Also my IELTS score is NOT 7 in all ( 6.5W). Can anyome confirm if I am eligible for VIC SS under streamlined pathway ? Also, I have not received any ack from VIC.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

I had applied to Victoria in 27th feb...I just received a mail that is rejected. .. so its good I got the results in 2 weeks. ..I can take my decision now. 

Thanks for all your support

Sheeba


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sheeb said:


> I had applied to Victoria in 27th feb...I just received a mail that is rejected. .. so its good I got the results in 2 weeks. ..I can take my decision now.
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> Sheeba


Hi, sheeb,, 

sorry for your rejection. you can apply to other states.
you can get positive next time,, best of luck mate,,


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sheeb said:


> I had applied to Victoria in 27th feb...I just received a mail that is rejected. .. so its good I got the results in 2 weeks. ..I can take my decision now.
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> Sheeba


Hi,Sheeb, 

your occupation is opened in some states like SA,NT,, you can apply both of them, may be you can get positive..
best of luck.


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

we got rejected too by Victoria ? after 1 and half month of waiting thats what we got..it was very depressing...


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ausaz15 said:


> we got rejected too by Victoria ? after 1 and half month of waiting thats what we got..it was very depressing...


Hi, Ausaz15,,

what is your occupation and when did u applied?

so don't worry, you can apply to other states,,


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

ven343 said:


> Hi, Ausaz15,,
> 
> what is your occupation and when did u applied?
> 
> so don't worry, you can apply to other states,,


its 263111, we applied on 29th Jan /15.. 8 years exp. we got the standard reply... but our agent is saying its the age factor that 41 does any1 here have faced something like this?


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ausaz15 said:


> its 263111, we applied on 29th Jan /15.. 8 years exp. we got the standard reply... but our agent is saying its the age factor that 41 does any1 here have faced something like this?


Dont worry Ausaz15,,

you can apply for other states,(sa,nsw,nt,wa)..
best of luck..


----------



## Cuteness (Mar 16, 2015)

*Vetasses*

Hi I would like to know if any one can help I Logged my application in Vet asses on Jan 08 under customer service manager and I have got verification call from them today ..when they call to check that means they have doubts or they just crosscheck? Are they call randomly or in general they call to everyone

AM scared about my skill assessment result can anyone answer

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi, sheeb,,
> 
> sorry for your rejection. you can apply to other states.
> you can get positive next time,, best of luck mate,,


Thanks Ven


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

Cuteness said:


> Hi I would like to know if any one can help I Logged my application in Vet asses on Jan 08 under customer service manager and I have got verification call from them today ..when they call to check that means they have doubts or they just crosscheck? Are they call randomly or in general they call to everyone
> 
> AM scared about my skill assessment result can anyone answer
> 
> Thanks in advance


Nothing to worry. .. Some people did receive verification but still got positive results.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi,Sheeb,
> 
> your occupation is opened in some states like SA,NT,, you can apply both of them, may be you can get positive..
> best of luck.


Thanks Ven. ..I will apply in SA


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

Ausaz15 said:


> we got rejected too by Victoria ? after 1 and half month of waiting thats what we got..it was very depressing...


Ohhh. .. don't loose hope. .. let's apply in other states... All the best


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

Ausaz15 said:


> its 263111, we applied on 29th Jan /15.. 8 years exp. we got the standard reply... but our agent is saying its the age factor that 41 does any1 here have faced something like this?


What was the text of rejection letter? I believe you had 55 points without SS and had provided the necessary documents as well. Please dont mind asking but I am only trying to understand it better.


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have hardly seen anyone getting positive outcome from Vic. I have also applied but feel its of no use...delays and rejection seem to be way


----------



## mate (Aug 3, 2014)

Does anyone know that how many points are required for VIC sponsorship for ICT business Analyst, 261111?


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

I had filed in application for Vic SS on 06 March 2015 and today have received response from them asking for my commitment letter . Can I see something positive here or is it just the routine process ?


----------



## mate (Aug 3, 2014)

jannayaksingh said:


> I had filed in application for Vic SS on 06 March 2015 and today have received response from them asking for my commitment letter . Can I see something positive here or is it just the routine process ?


What is a commitment letter?


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

jannayaksingh said:


> I had filed in application for Vic SS on 06 March 2015 and today have received response from them asking for my commitment letter . Can I see something positive here or is it just the routine process ?


Hi jannayaksingh, did you get any ack when you applied for VIC SS ? As I applied on 10 mar and have not received any ack yet .. 
I appiled under streamlined pathway, where they say application will be processed only in 2 weeks as compared to stad 12 weeks. I am confused.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

rkr1978 said:


> I have hardly seen anyone getting positive outcome from Vic. I have also applied but feel its of no use...delays and rejection seem to be way


Don't lose hope. ..it does not matter that others get rejected. .. maybe you will get it. .. All the best. 

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

jannayaksingh said:


> I had filed in application for Vic SS on 06 March 2015 and today have received response from them asking for my commitment letter . Can I see something positive here or is it just the routine process ?


It's a routine process. .. but closer to getting selected. .. you must be able to convince them that you will stay in Victoria.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

mate said:


> What is a commitment letter?


It's a letter which convinces victoria that you wish to stay there. .. you must give reasons why you wish to live in victoria when compared to other states


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

timbuktoo said:


> Hi jannayaksingh, did you get any ack when you applied for VIC SS ? As I applied on 10 mar and have not received any ack yet ..
> I appiled under streamlined pathway, where they say application will be processed only in 2 weeks as compared to stad 12 weeks. I am confused.


I got the acknowledgement in two days. Check your promotion mails tooo. I got rejection letter in exactly two weeks. So they are keeping up the time. You will get your results soon.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

timbuktoo said:


> Hi jannayaksingh, did you get any ack when you applied for VIC SS ? As I applied on 10 mar and have not received any ack yet ..
> I appiled under streamlined pathway, where they say application will be processed only in 2 weeks as compared to stad 12 weeks. I am confused.


I got SS invitation is just 3 days under streamlined process till then i dint received anything. So wait for another couple of days and then mail them about the status.


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> I got SS invitation is just 3 days under streamlined process till then i dint received anything. So wait for another couple of days and then mail them about the status.


Hi Danav, Apart from uploading VISA stamp page copy and employemt letter proof, did you upload any additional doc for application to be considered under streamlined pathway ? I am not even sure whether my application is being considered under streamlined pathway or not as there is no way we can check. Also also note that my 457 was expired in sep 2014 and currently I am in India.


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Sheeb said:


> I got the acknowledgement in two days. Check your promotion mails tooo. I got rejection letter in exactly two weeks. So they are keeping up the time. You will get your results soon.


Hi Sheeb, did you apply under sreamlined pathway as well ? I only uploaded my visa page copy and melbourne employement letter. Is it siffice to be my application considered under fast track pathway ? I am confused as almost everybody got ack in short time and I have not received anything. Apart from VIC EOI , I have also submitted NSW EOI. Do you think that can be an issue ?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

timbuktoo said:


> Hi Danav, Apart from uploading VISA stamp page copy and employemt letter proof, did you upload any additional doc for application to be considered under streamlined pathway ? I am not even sure whether my application is being considered under streamlined pathway or not as there is no way we can check. Also also note that my 457 was expired in sep 2014 and currently I am in India.


I uploaded my job contract, reference letter from my employer and current payslips

You also need to submit "confirmation of employment form". And this can be downloaded from vic website.


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

timbuktoo said:


> Hi jannayaksingh, did you get any ack when you applied for VIC SS ? As I applied on 10 mar and have not received any ack yet ..
> I appiled under streamlined pathway, where they say application will be processed only in 2 weeks as compared to stad 12 weeks. I am confused.


No I didn't receive any acknowledgment when I applied for VIC SS. This is the first and the only communication I received after lodging the VIC SS


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Sheeb said:


> I got the acknowledgement in two days. Check your promotion mails tooo. I got rejection letter in exactly two weeks. So they are keeping up the time. You will get your results soon.


Hi Sheeb ,

Sorry to ask this but did you receive the rejection directly or did they ask you to write the commitment letter as well.


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> I uploaded my job contract, reference letter from my employer and current payslips
> 
> You also need to submit "confirmation of employment form". And this can be downloaded from vic website.


Hi Danav, I believe this "onfirmation of employment form" doc is only required in case when PR is filed under ENS ( Employer Nominated scheme) only. I have applied VIC SS from offshore under streamlined pathway ( recent 457 holder worked in VIC for atleast 1 year in the last 3 yrs). Please clarify.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

timbuktoo said:


> Hi Sheeb, did you apply under sreamlined pathway as well ? I only uploaded my visa page copy and melbourne employement letter. Is it siffice to be my application considered under fast track pathway ? I am confused as almost everybody got ack in short time and I have not received anything. Apart from VIC EOI , I have also submitted NSW EOI. Do you think that can be an issue ?


I heard that victoria expects people to only opt their state. So maybe you can change your EOI to only victoria. 
I have a phd and had applied for vocational education teacher. subclass 190. Hence 2 weeks


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi Sheeb ,
> 
> Sorry to ask this but did you receive the rejection directly or did they ask you to write the commitment letter as well.


They asked for a commitment letter.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

timbuktoo said:


> Hi Danav, I believe this "onfirmation of employment form" doc is only required in case when PR is filed under ENS ( Employer Nominated scheme) only. I have applied VIC SS from offshore under streamlined pathway ( recent 457 holder worked in VIC for atleast 1 year in the last 3 yrs). Please clarify.


Not really. You can find that form in victoria website and victoria has nothing to do with ENS.

Find the link below :-

Www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/visas...s/skilled-visa-declaration-forms#.VQf_SvmUfso


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

timbuktoo said:


> Hi Sheeb, did you apply under sreamlined pathway as well ? I only uploaded my visa page copy and melbourne employement letter. Is it siffice to be my application considered under fast track pathway ? I am confused as almost everybody got ack in short time and I have not received anything. Apart from VIC EOI , I have also submitted NSW EOI. Do you think that can be an issue ?


If you have the employment letter you will surely get it. Don't worry.


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> Not really. You can find that form in victoria website and victoria has nothing to do with ENS.
> 
> Find the link below :-
> 
> Supporting Documentation for Skilled Visas - Live in Victoria


Hi Danav, as per information on VIC website.
Confirmation of Employment Form: Applicants who have an offer of employment, or are currently employed by a Victorian employer (as indicated in Q2.1 of the skilled online application form) must complete a confirmation of employment form. 
Which means this form is application to the person who is either have an employement offer from VIC business or already working there. As I have mentioned earliner my visa was expired last yr sep 2014 and currently I am in India. Though I consider my self to be eligible for streamlined pathway for current or recent 457 holder. As I satisfy all conditions mentioned on VIC website.

Streamlined Pathway to State Nomination for 457 Visa Holders - Live in Victoria


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Sheeb said:


> If you have the employment letter you will surely get it. Don't worry.


 To be clear.. its not the employment offer letter from any VIC business..actaully its the letter from my employer which confirms that for that period I worked in Melbourne with them.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

timbuktoo said:


> To be clear.. its not the employment offer letter from any VIC business..actaully its the letter from my employer which confirms that for that period I worked in Melbourne with them.


Ohhhh. . Ok

Still you have more chance as you were working there. 

Hope you get a positive result soon. 
All the best


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Sheeb said:


> Ohhhh. . Ok
> 
> Still you have more chance as you were working there.
> 
> ...


Sheeb, thanks a lot for your wishes ! 
by the way, if you dont mind, would you please tell me why your vic ss was rejected as you being a Phd holder were also eligible for streamlined pathway.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

timbuktoo said:


> Sheeb, thanks a lot for your wishes !
> by the way, if you dont mind, would you please tell me why your vic ss was rejected as you being a Phd holder were also eligible for streamlined pathway.


I had visited Australia in july last year but didn't visit Victoria. The truth was ay that time I didn't plan for immigration. .. Moreover my brother lives in NSW. So they say that I don't show enough proof of commitment to Victoria. .. hence rejected... hi hi. ..


----------



## cms (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi All,

I have submitted my Victoria Commitment letter on request, and they have accepted it today and got a mail, saying it will take 12 weeks for the decision on State Sponsorship.
I am with 60 points , ICT Business Analyst.
Are there still chances of rejection of my SS ? what would be the probable time for this decision ?

Thanks
cms


----------



## bmookhi (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi izykvision0, Danav_Singh, cms, jannayaksingh 

I am intending to lodge application for Victoria SS, for this, I am in need of some help regarding concrete documents for positive outcome..

I have witnessed from forum that people have successfully received Victorian SS, so is it possible for you to please send me some samples which you had sent.

I also read somewhere at forum that these documents have to be included, like, the CV should be in appropriate form, alongside reference letters from employers/institutions, commitment letter to state (financial, job adverts, work area), summary of your academic work.

Is it possible if you could send me the samples of aforesaid documents as a reference to prepare my documents.

It would be highly appreciated if you provide assistance in this regard.

Also on email: [email protected]


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

bmookhi said:


> Hi izykvision0, Danav_Singh, cms, jannayaksingh
> 
> I am intending to lodge application for Victoria SS, for this, I am in need of some help regarding concrete documents for positive outcome..
> 
> ...


Mate i am an onshore applicant so i dint submitted anything except my employer's verification form, employment contract and IELTS scorecard. Other successful applicants might provide you with better insight about documentation.


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

got Victoria rejection today after nearly 2.5 months...


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

rkr1978 said:


> got Victoria rejection today after nearly 2.5 months...


Vic state only sponsors PhD applicants, don't waste time for them.


----------



## bmookhi (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi, COuld you please share your experience


----------



## bmookhi (Mar 19, 2015)

To Joanna


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi everyone

After getting State sponsorship what is the maximum time limit for applying for immigration?? 

Sheeba


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

Sheeb said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> After getting State sponsorship what is the maximum time limit for applying for immigration??
> 
> Sheeba


they tell u the expired time in the result, usually 60 days.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

Sheeb said:


> I have a phd in management yet got rejected. Please try for other states


OMG, even PhD applicants got rejected, do ignore the VIC state. lol


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

Huy said:


> OMG, even PhD applicants got rejected, do ignore the VIC state. lol


Hi hi. ..had 9 years and 11 months recognised by VET... still rejected ... ha ha ha. .. maybe they don't have vacancies in vocational education teacher in management. ... anyways I didn't expect as management was not listed in their requirements.... sometimes we just love to try though we know we will not get. .. hi hi. .."what if" !!!!


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

Huy said:


> they tell u the expired time in the result, usually 60 days.


Thanks Huy

So we need to keep the money ready for lodging the visa. ..hmmmm


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Need help ! 
I received email from VIC asking for commitment letter as I had applied for NSW SS as well and now thay are asking why I would have done that. Is there anyone whose application was successful after submitting commitment letter, please share your commitment letter with me. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Sheeb said:


> Thanks Huy
> 
> So we need to keep the money ready for lodging the visa. ..hmmmm


Hi Sheeb,
Do you mind sharing your VIC commitment letter as I belive you provided one. I want to get an idea what to write and how ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

timbuktoo said:


> Hi Sheeb,
> Do you mind sharing your VIC commitment letter as I belive you provided one. I want to get an idea what to write and how ? Thanks in advance.


I didn't get the sponsorship. But I will send it to you. Send your email id through private message. 

Sheeba


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

rkr1978 said:


> got Victoria rejection today after nearly 2.5 months...


Hi rkr1978, could you please inform whether you apply for 190 or 189 and when did u apply for the same.
Thanks


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

svelayutham said:


> Hi rkr1978, could you please inform whether you apply for 190 or 189 and when did u apply for the same.
> Thanks


What is the relation between VIC SS and 189? Only those you want to apply for 190 need to apply for SS.


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> What is the relation between VIC SS and 189? Only those you want to apply for 190 need to apply for SS.


I see the signature below for rkr1978

DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER (189) | IELTS: LRWS 8,7.5,7,7 | ACS lodged: 20th Dec 2014 | ACS Positive: 4th Jan 2015 | EOI Submitted with 60 points (189): 22th FEB 2015 | Invitation: | Visa Lodged: | CO Assigned: | Medicals & PCC: | Grant:: Waiting 

rkr1978 said he received rejection after 2.5 months.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

svelayutham said:


> I see the signature below for rkr1978
> 
> DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER (189) | IELTS: LRWS 8,7.5,7,7 | ACS lodged: 20th Dec 2014 | ACS Positive: 4th Jan 2015 | EOI Submitted with 60 points (189): 22th FEB 2015 | Invitation: | Visa Lodged: | CO Assigned: | Medicals & PCC: | Grant:: Waiting
> 
> rkr1978 said he received rejection after 2.5 months.


Damm...dont know why the signatures are not visible on mobile version of expat forum.


----------



## pradhanrahul (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello folks..
I had applied to Victoria SS (visa class 190) for Software Tester in January 2015, and I got the response now saying that my Victoria SS has been rejected. 

What are the options for me? Can I try again later? For how long can I try? 

Please advise, tia.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I received a reply from the Victoria SS and my application is rejected.

Experience: 07 years
Ielts: 6.5 bands over all.

Its very depressing to receive the negative response.


Hi Ven and other who applied for life scientist nec.. any update for your application.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Hi Folks,

One more query, can life scientist nec occupation would be applied for 189 visa ?

please help guys.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received a reply from the Victoria SS and my application is rejected.
> 
> ...


I don't know why people keep choosing Victoria? Most of applicants got rejected for no reason. Even u got PR and stay at Victoria, u are still jobless. Now, so many people around the world want to move to Victoria, so it's competitive.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> One more query, can life scientist nec occupation would be applied for 189 visa ?
> 
> please help guys.


Definitely no, your 234599 is not in SOL list. U must find a state whose list has 234599 in their own occupations list.

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/skilled-occupations-lists/sol.aspx


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

*1 more rejection.*

Guys, I also got rejected by VIC.
For 234599
Even the didnt asked me for commitment letter.
Directly created doubt regarding commitment and rejected my application.
I am not shocked as this is my 2nd rejection with VIC.

But the point is if these people dont want to nominate an occupation they should remove that occupation from their list like other states.:boxing:

What are your views??


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received a reply from the Victoria SS and my application is rejected.
> 
> ...


Hi, grooprai159,,

Sorry to hear your rejection for Victoria s s under Life Scientists NEC(234599).
Dont worry, be positive,,

i applied Feb 16th 2014,and didn't get any update from Victoria s s. am also waiting and finger crossed..:fingerscrossed:

best of luck in tour next steps,,


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Mitul Patel said:


> Guys, I also got rejected by VIC.
> For 234599
> Even the didnt asked me for commitment letter.
> Directly created doubt regarding commitment and rejected my application.
> ...


Hi,,Mitul Patel,,

sorry to hear for your 2nd rejection,, any way don't loose hopes and in future some other states will open 234599 occupation.

Yes you are absolutely right for remove occupation from that list..

best of luck mate..


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Huy said:


> Definitely no, your 234599 is not in SOL list. U must find a state whose list has 234599 in their own occupations list.
> 
> Skilled Occupations List (SOL)


Its correct mate,..


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

*Vic ss*

Hi,

Need expert inputs here. 

I would like to go for VIC SS. 
Below are my queries.

1. I am in Melbourne for last 1.5 years on a 457 visa. My occupation as per my 457 visa is ICT Project Manager while I have my ACS done as ICT Business Analyst and I want to apply for VIS SS in ICT BA occupation. In this scenario can I go for streamlined pathway???

2. I have read at multiple places in immi site that the occupational ceiling does not apply for SS cases. While the live in victoria site says that the SS assessment depends on the occupation ceiling. What is true based on experience.

Pl assist.


Cheers


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

PRAUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need expert inputs here.
> 
> ...


Hi PRAUS,
If ACS done as ICT BA, you can apply as ICT BA. I guess you can apply under 189 skilled category thru EOI if you have 60points.
State Sponsorship assessment is also based on the skill requirement in the state. for example ICT Project manager - SS is only available at Victoria as of now (it may be some numbers for example 10 or 20 and so on). It may also indicate that enough ICT project managers are there in other states (or there are not so many vacancies for ICT project manager in other states ? )
By the way, how is the ICT Project manager opportunities in Victoria.
Thanks


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

PRAUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need expert inputs here.
> 
> ...


Hi Praus,

As per your query, you can directly apply for stream line pathway and also, no ceiling cap for this pathway. just make sure do not apply on minimum criteria. you have to score more than minimum criteria.

Here we (including me) have applied for the Vic SS on minimum criteria and have got the rejection for SS(190).

Achieve highest band scores (more than listed for your occupation in the CSOL/SOL list) in IELTS/PTE then lodge the application, success rate would be definitely high.

Don't go for 189/190 SS, high rejection rates in first 2 quarters of Year.

Hope it helps.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi,,Mitul Patel,,
> 
> sorry to hear for your 2nd rejection,, any way don't loose hopes and in future some other states will open 234599 occupation.
> 
> ...


Hi Mitul,

I am also very disheartened to hear the rejection of SS. Mine is also rejected.

May I ask you following Questions:
1. How many points you have achieved for SS (excluding SS points).
2. Total Experience as total and in nominated experience.
3. IELTS/PTE scores.
4. Reason they have mentioned in email for rejection, probably you can trace the same on second last paragraph of the email.

Probably we can figure out the reason for rejection.

Looking forward for your speedy response.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

ven343 said:


> Hi, grooprai159,,
> 
> Sorry to hear your rejection for Victoria s s under Life Scientists NEC(234599).
> Dont worry, be positive,,
> ...


Hi Ven,

Thanks, you will also receive the decision of SS from Victoria soon, it seems they are clearing the first quarter (Jan-March) applications.

May I ask you following Questions:
1. How many points you have achieved for SS (excluding SS points).
2. Total Experience as total and in nominated experience.
3. IELTS/PTE scores.


Looking forward for your response.


----------



## chamarajanaka (Oct 19, 2014)

it's surprising how I got invited from Victoria while many of you got rejected. My guess is they are offering ss for the people who really need it (I mean for the 55 point holders.) and also they might be considering the IELTS score as well.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

chamarajanaka said:


> it's surprising how I got invited from Victoria while many of you got rejected. My guess is they are offering ss for the people who really need it (I mean for the 55 point holders.) and also they might be considering the IELTS score as well.


Congatulation!!!! What is your occupation?


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

chamarajanaka said:


> it's surprising how I got invited from Victoria while many of you got rejected. My guess is they are offering ss for the people who really need it (I mean for the 55 point holders.) and also they might be considering the IELTS score as well.


Congrats.


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Finally received my invitatiion from Victoria today...


----------



## artiste (Jul 24, 2012)

timbuktoo said:


> Finally received my invitatiion from Victoria today...


 did you receive any acknowledgement after you applied? I applied under streamlined as well last Monday, I've been working here in Victoria for more than a year now. haven't heard anything from them since then. I am so worried. sigh.


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

artiste said:


> did you receive any acknowledgement after you applied? I applied under streamlined as well last Monday, I've been working here in Victoria for more than a year now. haven't heard anything from them since then. I am so worried. sigh.


I did not received any acknowledge at all. They asked me for a commitment letter in my second week of application and after submitting the same I received my invitation within two days.

You have nothing to be worried. Be patient.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

timbuktoo said:


> I did not received any acknowledge at all. They asked me for a commitment letter in my second week of application and after submitting the same I received my invitation within two days.
> 
> You have nothing to be worried. Be patient.


Hi Timbuktoo,

First of all many congrats for SS.

May I ask you have you received the email from Victoria state or DIBP ?

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## sanss40 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello ,

I am new to this forum and I need some clarifications about vic ss fund requirements. Do we need to show any proof of funds while submitting the application???


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Timbuktoo,
> 
> First of all many congrats for SS.
> 
> ...


I got approval email from VIC and another email from skillselect to apply visa


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

timbuktoo said:


> I got approval email from VIC and another email from skillselect to apply visa


Congrats . Iam happy for you. May God bless you and your family as you settle in a new country. 

Regards

Sheeba


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

Good luck ur really lucky


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

timbuktoo said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need help !
> I received email from VIC asking for commitment letter as I had applied for NSW SS as well and now thay are asking why I would have done that. Is there anyone whose application was successful after submitting commitment letter, please share your commitment letter with me. Thanks a lot in advance.



Hi All,

I have received couple of letters from VIC authority today. In the first letter, they asked for the Signed Declaration form, which i already submitted while applying for SS nomination. Can anyone please enlighten me here?
In the second letter, the asked for a commitment letter stating:
"We note from the application that your friend lives in New South Wales. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years. 
In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria."
Can anyone please share his commitment letter or the format to write it?


----------



## artiste (Jul 24, 2012)

iftekhar109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received couple of letters from VIC authority today. In the first letter, they asked for the Signed Declaration form, which i already submitted while applying for SS nomination. Can anyone please enlighten me here?
> In the second letter, the asked for a commitment letter stating:
> ...


Hi iftekhar109,

May I know when you submitted your SS application for Victoria? I haven't heard anything from them since I submitted my application.


----------



## artiste (Jul 24, 2012)

Speaking of which, I just got an email from VIC, they have approved my application. they didn't asked for commitment letter. So I'm lodging my visa application soon. Thank you for all the help


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Sheeb said:


> Congrats . Iam happy for you. May God bless you and your family as you settle in a new country.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sheeba


Thanks a lot 
Best of luck for your future plans as well...


----------



## aidataha (Mar 27, 2015)

timbuktoo said:


> Finally received my invitatiion from Victoria today...


Hi, my question is about the visas 489 and 190, can you get iñvited before getting the state nomination? On your EOI claims, or do you have to wait until a state nominates you so that you get your invitation to apply?


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Mitul,
> 
> I am also very disheartened to hear the rejection of SS. Mine is also rejected.
> 
> ...


Hi grooprai159,

answers for tour queries:
1.) 55
2) 6.0 years
3) IELTS Overall 7.0
4.) Lack of commitment to settle in VIC

All D Best to all..;


----------



## Pankaj_11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Many congratulations guys to those who have been nominated. I will really appreciate if the people who have been nominated by victoria, can provide me an idea about:

1. The total work experience
2. And the relevant work ex that ACS found relevant

I have a total experience of 6 years as a business analyst, however ACS assessment found it to be only one year under the ICT BA code, due to my educational background

3. My case - Total of 55 points without SS (not calming points for work experience) - will Victoria consider my application for SS? 

Also, my brother is a citizen living in Vic. would that help in anyways ?

Many Thanks for the help !


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Mitul Patel said:


> Hi grooprai159,
> 
> answers for tour queries:
> 1.) 55
> ...


Hi mitul,

Can u plz share ur contact details in personnel message to me, so we can get in touch.

regards,
Gaurav


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Pankaj_11 said:


> Many congratulations guys to those who have been nominated. I will really appreciate if the people who have been nominated by victoria, can provide me an idea about:
> 
> 1. The total work experience
> 2. And the relevant work ex that ACS found relevant
> ...


As per my knowledge, work ex is not that imp for SS.. u need a +ve skill assessment from ACS. I also had 55 points, but i had worked in vic for 2 yrs
If u have a bro who is AUS citizen and live in VIC.. its good for u as it will incease ur chance of getting selected.


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for the response. Including SS my score is 70. The ceiling has been reached in 189 for ICT Business Analyst so i cant take that route. 

I wanted to provide some additional information here. My ACS assessment is done only for my experience as an ICT Business Analyst while my qualifications(B Com + MBA) have not been assessed by ACS as it is non ICT. So I have filed with vetassess only for my qualifications assessment which is pending since 10 weeks now.

Do you folks recommend that i go ahead with ACS result for VIC SS or wait for Vetassess also and then apply together?

Thanks for your inputs in advance.

Cheers


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Danav,

Did they ask you for the ACS result? My ACS result is positive but only my experience is assessed and not qualifications as BCOM MBA is non ICT. So my qualification assessment is pending with VETASSESS.

Do you reckon i can go ahead for VIC SS streamlined pathway based on ACS result or do i need to wait for VETASSESS outcome and then apply?

Pl advise.

Cheers


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

artiste said:


> Speaking of which, I just got an email from VIC, they have approved my application. they didn't asked for commitment letter. So I'm lodging my visa application soon. Thank you for all the help


I have submitted the commitment letter yesterday. Let's hope for the good news.
Does anyone know when can I expect the result?

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Pankaj_11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you so much for the reply Timbuktoo. It is really helpful fr me to know the information you shared !


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

Dear All,

Does anyone know if Victoria govt (for nomination) calls up references provided while filling the nomination form (living in Melbourne) and verify if they are our relatives / friends. If anyone has experience... what do they generally ask?

I have friends in Melbourne but have not informed them for any call / mail / visit they may get. Nothing deliberate but do not want to inform until get visa.

Thanks,


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

vixiv said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Does anyone know if Victoria govt (for nomination) calls up references provided while filling the nomination form (living in Melbourne) and verify if they are our relatives / friends. If anyone has experience... what do they generally ask?
> 
> ...


Dont worry. Its not important. Having relatives/friends hardly means anything. They wont do any inquiry but neither you will get any advantage bcoz of this.


----------



## namlas (May 9, 2014)

Hello All
I need a quick help/ advise.

Is it possible to create/ submit two EOI under 190 Visa, but each for different State i.e. NSW and Victoria.

Then apply for Victoria SS under the EOI created specifically for Victoria. While the other EOI stays un-touched for NSW consideration.

Regards

Salman


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Can I eligiblelfor Victoria 190 visa?
Code 261313
Total exp 6.2 years
Acs count 2.2 years
Ilts7 
Current point 55


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

pk001 said:


> Can I eligiblelfor Victoria 190 visa?
> Code 261313
> Total exp 6.2 years
> Acs count 2.2 years
> ...


Yes you are eligible, Vic needs 3 years plus 7 bands in each module. Check out with your code if it is in VIC Occupation list.

BR


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> Yes you are eligible, Vic needs 3 years plus 7 bands in each module. Check out with your code if it is in VIC Occupation list.
> 
> BR


Thank for your fast reply. But acs count only 2.2 years not 3 .


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

Hiii

I am planning to submit an EOI for Vic state during next week under ICT Security specialist. 

Age - 30
Exp - 3 years for 2nd april 2015
IELTS - 7
Qualifications - Degree in IT

I have 60 points and with the ss 5 ponts my total will be 65 points.

What do you think.. will I get a chance.

I hv seen so many rejections by vic last few months. I only hv two options VIC n WA. So I will go with VIC first.

Hope everything will be oki


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

pk001 said:


> Thank for your fast reply. But acs count only 2.2 years not 3 .


Vic counts whole experience. go through this:

Vic vs ACS


----------



## rajanikanth_tadikonda (Jul 19, 2013)

maverick27 said:


> Has anyone received Victorian Sponsorship decision recently? I have applied in December and its been more than 15 weeks, but still no clue about the decision...any December applicants for VSS out there still awaiting decision????


Hi, I applied in Jan and I got rejection yesterday


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

rajanikanth_tadikonda said:


> Hi, I applied in Jan and I got rejection yesterday


Don't lose hope. Even i got rejected. Try in anther state


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

PRAUS said:


> Hi Danav,
> 
> Did they ask you for the ACS result? My ACS result is positive but only my experience is assessed and not qualifications as BCOM MBA is non ICT. So my qualification assessment is pending with VETASSESS.
> 
> ...


Hi Danav and team,

I applied for VIS SS through strealined pathway on Monday around 12 AEST and got an approval about an hour back.

That was super fast!!.. 3 days turnaround!! Thanks folks, for the guidance and support on the journey so far......

Cheers,


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

rajanikanth_tadikonda said:


> Hi, I applied in Jan and I got rejection yesterday


What was your code and what reason did they give for rejection?


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

PRAUS said:


> Hi Danav and team,
> 
> I applied for VIS SS through strealined pathway on Monday around 12 AEST and got an approval about an hour back.
> 
> ...


Congratulations PARUS on your VIC SS.
good to see the positive news.
Best wishes
Svelayutham


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

PRAUS said:


> Hi Danav and team,
> 
> I applied for VIS SS through strealined pathway on Monday around 12 AEST and got an approval about an hour back.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate....i told you it will be very quick  i also got mine in 3 days...best of luck for your visa application....


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> Congrats mate....i told you it will be very quick  i also got mine in 3 days...best of luck for your visa application....


Thanks Danav,

Not sure if i need to wait for the VETASSESS result before applying for the visa?

Any thoughts?

I also another query for the experts here.

Business Analyst occupation has reached the ceiling limit of 1620 and it is mentioned that no further applications will be considered this year. It is also mentioned that ceiling is not applicable for the SS 190 visa. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## rajanikanth_tadikonda (Jul 19, 2013)

vixiv said:


> What was your code and what reason did they give for rejection?


Nothing so specific..

Dear Rajanikanth TADIKONDA,

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria, 

the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria 

the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

PRAUS said:


> Thanks Danav,
> 
> Not sure if i need to wait for the VETASSESS result before applying for the visa?
> 
> ...


Yes man....wait for VETASSESS result....dont worry ceiling dont apply on 190. But make sure you lodge visa before july just to make sure even in case of any rule change after 1st july your application wont have any negative impact.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

PRAUS said:


> Hi Danav and team,
> 
> I applied for VIS SS through strealined pathway on Monday around 12 AEST and got an approval about an hour back.
> 
> ...


Congrats. ..


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

rajanikanth_tadikonda said:


> Nothing so specific..
> 
> Dear Rajanikanth TADIKONDA,
> 
> ...


That's the standard rejection letter. .. me too got the same.


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

PRAUS said:


> Hi Danav and team,
> 
> I applied for VIS SS through strealined pathway on Monday around 12 AEST and got an approval about an hour back.
> 
> ...


Hi Prays,
Congrats. Did you get any general letter before that VIC has received ur documents and start reviewing it?
Today morning, I've received a letter like that with a reference number.
Any hope for me?

Thanks

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

iftekhar109 said:


> Hi Prays,
> Congrats. Did you get any general letter before that VIC has received ur documents and start reviewing it?
> Today morning, I've received a letter like that with a reference number.
> Any hope for me?
> ...


Apology for the Auto correction, Praus.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

iftekhar109 said:


> Hi Prays,
> Congrats. Did you get any general letter before that VIC has received ur documents and start reviewing it?
> Today morning, I've received a letter like that with a reference number.
> Any hope for me?
> ...


Usually they don't send acknowledgement mails in case of 457 strealined process because its very fast and normally takes 3-4 days to get invitation.


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> Usually they don't send acknowledgement mails in case of 457 strealined process because its very fast and normally takes 3-4 days to get invitation.


Hi Iftekhar,

As Danav said, I did not get any acknowledgement. Just got the outcome in 3 days time.

also, the skillselect email to go ahead for visa landed in my inbox one minute before the email from VIS SS stating the approval and that I will be contacted by DIBP to go for the visa.

Hope this helps.

Hi Danav,

Have you applied for visa already? What is your occupation? how long does this process usually takes assuming all documents are in order? for the CO to be assigned and visa approval.

I need to get PCC from Singapore as I have stayed there for more than an year and I have heard Singapore doesnt issue the PCC unless the DIBP officially requests for the same!!

Cheers


----------



## artiste (Jul 24, 2012)

PRAUS said:


> Hi Iftekhar,
> 
> As Danav said, I did not get any acknowledgement. Just got the outcome in 3 days time.
> 
> ...


We're in the same situation. I have just lodged our 190 visa application last week and I need to get PCC from Singapore. I'm in Melbourne and I'm not sure where to get my fingerprints done. I'm thinking of calling the Vic police but I've read in forums that the waiting time is really long. Anyone had their fingerprints done for PCC in Melbourne with quick turnaround?


----------



## rk2oz (Apr 6, 2015)

Anyboday applied on 1st week of april??


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

PRAUS said:


> Hi Iftekhar,
> 
> As Danav said, I did not get any acknowledgement. Just got the outcome in 3 days time.
> 
> ...


I lodged visa (2313) on 23rd Feb and CO alloated on 31st March. However i got a delay mail. Now its anybody's guess when i will receive my grant. Can be tomorrow or may be i have to wait till july.


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> I lodged visa (2313) on 23rd Feb and CO alloated on 31st March. However i got a delay mail. Now its anybody's guess when i will receive my grant. Can be tomorrow or may be i have to wait till july.


Dhanav,
I lodged visa on 29 Mar and now waiting for CO allocation. Its seems its unlikely to get grant in this financial yr. Anyways, how much is the possibility to get visa in July ? or it might get delayed further..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*190 - VIC SS - Applicant*

I applied for VIC SS today (6th April 2015)...



rk2oz said:


> Anyboday applied on 1st week of april??


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

artiste said:


> We're in the same situation. I have just lodged our 190 visa application last week and I need to get PCC from Singapore. I'm in Melbourne and I'm not sure where to get my fingerprints done. I'm thinking of calling the Vic police but I've read in forums that the waiting time is really long. Anyone had their fingerprints done for PCC in Melbourne with quick turnaround?


Hi Artiste,

I have this info from my friend who went for the SG PCC.

Singapore will issue a PCC only when it is requested by the authority. In this case the CO will ask you to provide the PCC and my friend was given 28 days time to get it.

My friend was on a trip to India and he got the PCC done from there.

Have you been assigned a CO?



Cheers


----------



## artiste (Jul 24, 2012)

PRAUS said:


> Hi Artiste,
> 
> I have this info from my friend who went for the SG PCC.
> 
> ...


Hi Praus,

My partner went to the police station in Singapore, he is currently based there. He only brought the acknowledgement letter which we received when we lodge our visa and they accepted it. Unfortunately, he has to wait 3 weeks for the PCC. I am getting my fingerprints done at Vic police next week. We haven't been assigned a CO yet, I just lodged our application last April 1, so I guess I'll have to wait a couple more weeks. But I am hoping to complete the requirements by then.


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

artiste said:


> Hi Praus,
> 
> My partner went to the police station in Singapore, he is currently based there. He only brought the acknowledgement letter which we received when we lodge our visa and they accepted it. Unfortunately, he has to wait 3 weeks for the PCC. I am getting my fingerprints done at Vic police next week. We haven't been assigned a CO yet, I just lodged our application last April 1, so I guess I'll have to wait a couple more weeks. But I am hoping to complete the requirements by then.


Hi Artiste,

Just to re-confirm. Do you mean the acknowledgement received when you lodge the visa is good enough and no to other evidence/formal request is required for the SG PCC ???

Also, what is the procedure to get the fingerprints done in VIC Police? Do you need to take a prior appointment? Can you let me know the process to get the SG PCC from VIC?

Cheers


----------



## artiste (Jul 24, 2012)

PRAUS said:


> Hi Artiste,
> 
> Just to re-confirm. Do you mean the acknowledgement received when you lodge the visa is good enough and no to other evidence/formal request is required for the SG PCC ???
> 
> ...


Hi Praus,

Yes, my partner only brought with him the acknowledgement letter we received right after we lodged our visa application and they accepted it. I have read in another forum that a lot of non-singapore citizens who lived in Singapore did the same so my partner tried it too and it worked. 

I called the Vic Police hotline for an appointment to have my fingerprints done. I called them yesterday and the earliest available schedule they have is next Tuesday, the 14th. You have to call them as soon as possible because the slot is limited. More info here: Victoria Police - Fingerprinting Locations.

Once you have your fingerprints done, you can send it to their Criminal Records Office together with the acknowledgement letter, passport, appeal form, application form, photos, bank draft for the payment and make sure include extra for the postage fee if you want them to send the PCC back to your overseas address. http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

artiste said:


> Hi Praus,
> 
> Yes, my partner only brought with him the acknowledgement letter we received right after we lodged our visa application and they accepted it. I have read in another forum that a lot of non-singapore citizens who lived in Singapore did the same so my partner tried it too and it worked.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Artiste, This really helps. Much appreciated.

I will go through the links you shared. 

Is there a separate application form for fingerprints? Is an appeal form a mandatory document to be submitted alongwith the application?

Also let us know how you go with your finger printing once done 

Will seek your assistance incase required. 

Have a great day!

Cheers


----------



## artiste (Jul 24, 2012)

PRAUS said:


> Thanks a lot Artiste, This really helps. Much appreciated.
> 
> I will go through the links you shared.
> 
> ...


The Vic Police has fingerprint cards which you can use. An appeal form is required if you are not a Singapore citizen. They only issue PCC to Singapore citizen but a foreigner needing it can make an appeal to get a PCC from Singapore, thus, the appeal form.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*VIC SS Acknowledgement Received!*

Today I have received VIC SS acknowledgement.

Hoping for a positive outcome soon!

Regards,
Jeetendra




Jeeten#80 said:


> I applied for VIC SS today (6th April 2015)...


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted Vic SS on Jan 12th 2015 and got acknowledgement on Jan 15th 2015. 12 weeks are over and still waiting.
Occupation code - 261314 - Software Tester.
Anybody in the same boat?

Thanks for your time,
Bharathy


----------



## aidataha (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi, can I ask you something? When you apllied for SS what where the additional documents that you attached im afraid I didnt upload any additional documents, do you think I should have aploaded experience letters and a commitment letter or anything like that ?.?


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

The extra documents were committment letter and screenshots of job opportunities for Victoria for S/w testing. May be you could do it even now? I am not sure. I am doing it through an agent and that is what my agent had asked for.

May I know when you applied? Some cases, they ask for the committment letter specifically. It is not a mandatory document.

All the best to you.


----------



## aidataha (Mar 27, 2015)

thanks! I applied on 3rd April, and only got acknowledgement letter so far, not sure about the outcome, but I am concerned that I did not submit any additional documents as i didn't know what to upload..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

It really doesn't matter what additional documents you upload, as far as you have uploaded the 4 mandatory documents.

** Skilled declaration
** Candidates CV
** Skill Assessment Letter
** English Language Test Transcript

Though people upload following documents on case to case basis:-
* Any Australian Visa
* Educational Documents
* Passport copy
* Financial capacity declaration (not required by VIC state, but people still declare)
* Experience letters
* Etc.... 

In most cases Commitment letter is not asked, BUT in-case it is asked explicitly by the VIC State Govt. then it has to be submitted.

Just relax and don't stress out too much regarding the documents now.


Regards,
Jeetendra




aidataha said:


> thanks! I applied on 3rd April, and only got acknowledgement letter so far, not sure about the outcome, but I am concerned that I did not submit any additional documents as i didn't know what to upload..


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> I applied for VIC SS today (6th April 2015)...


i will plan for victoria what is basic requirement for victoria my code is 261313


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have you completed ACS / English Language Test (LIKE PTE/IELTS)?
How many years of experience do you have?
What is you Qualification?

All your queries could be answered when you go through this website.

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/visas-and-immigrating/state-nomination#.VSgMPvmUfMs


Regards,
Jeetendra



pk001 said:


> i will plan for victoria what is basic requirement for victoria my code is 261313


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Have you completed ACS / English Language Test (LIKE PTE/IELTS)?
> How many years of experience do you have?
> What is you Qualification?
> 
> ...


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

keyur said:


> Jeeten#80 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you completed ACS / English Language Test (LIKE PTE/IELTS)?
> ...


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Have you completed ACS / English Language Test (LIKE PTE/IELTS)?
> How many years of experience do you have?
> What is you Qualification?
> 
> ...


Submitted application today for Victoria.now what happen next . Please guide me next process.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*VIC SS Next Steps!!!*

Within a weeks time you should be getting an acknowledgement from the VIC govt, indicating your Reference Number, Occupation Code.
This would indicate that VIC SS application has been received by the department and a tracking number has been assigned for further processing.

If the department requires additional documents to process your application, then they might ask for it.

You would have to wait and watch for next 12 weeks for outcome.
The outcome may come within 12 weeks or it may come after 12 weeks. This is based on the information provided in this forum.

Until then just relax!

Regards,
*Jeetendra*




pk001 said:


> Submitted application today for Victoria.now what happen next . Please guide me next process.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I need one information, is their any ceiling for sub class 190 visa/occupation. As we have witnesses many rejections from Victoria state. As many consultants said in India that ceilings has been reached for last financial year (2014) and that's the reason state has been sending the rejection without any reason.

State new Quota will open on or after 01 July 2015, is this true or just rumors ?

If all the rumors are true then why Victoria still accepting the applications for nominations ? 

Please share your thoughts on the same.

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## artiste (Jul 24, 2012)

In my own opinion, I don't think they reject applications mainly because of quota issues. They can suspend applications when needed like they did in November, although for a different reason. From what I know, if the ceiling is reached for state nominations, the visa grant will be delayed until the next program year where occupation ceilings will be reset.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi all,

Got rejection from Victoria s s. Got same general reply like huge number of applications.

so sad,,...


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello All,

Is anyone here who has applied for VIC SS under code 263111.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

VIC State Govt. evaluates each and every case on its merit and not by keeping an eye on the quota.

Consultants they themselves have no clue about what they do, so its better not to rely or comment on their views.

Every new financial year a fresh quota is allocated for every visa sub-class including State Sponsorship.

Also as the VIC State Govt. dept takes 12 weeks to process every application, so by the time a decision is reached for people applying in April 2015 new financial year begins. This means that for ALL positive cases they would be invited based on New quota. You may relate this to EOI process, as even though the occupation ceiling is reached people are still allowed to submit an EOI.

This information is based on data shared across various websites and this forum. Other might have a different view.


Regards,
Jeetendra





grooprai159 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I need one information, is their any ceiling for sub class 190 visa/occupation. As we have witnesses many rejections from Victoria state. As many consultants said in India that ceilings has been reached for last financial year (2014) and that's the reason state has been sending the rejection without any reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Really sorry to hear about VIC SS rejection in your case.

I was going through your signature and you have indicated that you have submitted
*EOI Submitted*- 16-FEB-2015 | *VICTORIA S S(190) Submitted* - *16-FEB-14*

May I assume that VIC SS year is a typo, it should actually be *16-FEB-15*

When did you receive your rejection email?


Regards,
Jeetendra




ven343 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got rejection from Victoria s s. Got same general reply like huge number of applications.
> 
> so sad,,...


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Really sorry to hear about VIC SS rejection in your case.
> 
> I was going through your signature and you have indicated that you have submitted
> *EOI Submitted*- 16-FEB-2015 | *VICTORIA S S(190) Submitted* - *16-FEB-14*
> ...


Rejected on 24/mar/15, and applied on 16/02/15.

best of luck to you..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you!!!

If your points don't change, then you can apply for VIC SS after 6 months.

All The Best for what every you decide and do going forward!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra




ven343 said:


> Rejected on 24/mar/15, and applied on 16/02/15.
> 
> best of luck to you..


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeeten#80 said:


> I applied for VIC SS today (6th April 2015)...


Hi Jeeten,

I spoke to Skilled Migration Team Victoria.They send me an email that they consider entire experience irrespective of what ACS actually counts.

Did you do the same? Are you claiming points for entire experience?

I also read in the forums that they consider complete experience.

regards
JAY


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Ajith,

They do consider your entire experience, BUT while submitting our EOI's its our responsibility that we don't over claim points.

There are many instance when they have directly rejected visa application giving reason as "points over claimed" *AND NO REFUND*

PLUS, VIC state govt would not reject your Visa application, it would be done by your CO.

So Be Careful!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra



Ajith said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I spoke to Skilled Migration Team Victoria.They send me an email that they consider entire experience irrespective of what ACS actually counts.
> 
> ...


----------



## artiste (Jul 24, 2012)

Ajith said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I spoke to Skilled Migration Team Victoria.They send me an email that they consider entire experience irrespective of what ACS actually counts.
> 
> ...



NOT in claiming points when you lodge your visa application or submitting your EOI. I think what Skilled Migration Team Victoria means is that, some occupation requires you to have a number of years of relevant work experience to be able to apply for state nomination from Victoria, that work experience only required to be post qualification so they consider entire experience post qualification when reviewing your case on whether to nominate you or not. But when you are lodging your visa or when submitting your EOI, you can only claim points for work experience at skilled level stated in your assessment letter. Although the CO will have the last say, but, it is better be safe than sorry.


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

how track victoria application with reference number


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The reference number if just for our reference.

After 12 weeks if you don't receive any update form VIC State Govt., then using this you may inquire with them.

Regards,
Jeetendra



pk001 said:


> how track victoria application with reference number


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

any one get outcome before 12 weeks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes people do get outcome before 12 weeks as well.

Regards,
Jeetendra



pk001 said:


> any one get outcome before 12 weeks


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Is it true that who gets 190 visa for Vic, they have to live any other areas except Melbourne?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Is it true that who gets 190 visa for Vic, they have to live any other areas except Melbourne?


Its only for 489 visa holders not 190. 190 visa holders can live anywhere in vic...


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi All,
Any idea how long does Vic take to respond to inquiry mail regarding status of Vic Sponsorship after 12 weeks waiting period is crossed?

Thank you,
Bharathy


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There isn't any specific timeline for their reply.

But ideally they should reply in couple of weeks time.

Regards,
Jeetendra



bharathyku said:


> Hi All,
> Any idea how long does Vic take to respond to inquiry mail regarding status of Vic Sponsorship after 12 weeks waiting period is crossed?
> 
> Thank you,
> Bharathy


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Just got the news that my application is rejected


----------



## jojra2006 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Got Victoria invitation*

I just got victoria nomination and skill select email to lodge visa..

261313
55+5
IELTS - 7.5
nomination filed - 30 Jan
:second:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Really sorry to hear that.

If possible kindly us know when did you submit your VIC SS application?

Regards,
Jeetendra



bharathyku said:


> Just got the news that my application is rejected


----------



## rk2oz (Apr 6, 2015)

*Victoria SS Rejected*

Mar 28 – Victoria SS applied
Mar31 – Commitment letter requested by SS
Apr 4 – Commitment Letter submitted
Apr 8 – Ack Received from Victoria.
Apr 17- SS Rejected 
Reason : The same template most of the people received


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

All The BEST with Visa Application.

Regards,
Jeetendra




jojra2006 said:


> I just got victoria nomination and skill select email to lodge visa..
> 
> 261313
> 55+5
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear about VIC SS rejection.

All The Best with whichever route you decide to take. Hope fully 189 (if eligible) or 190 (after 6 months for VIC SS).

Regards,
Jeetendra



rk2oz said:


> Mar 28 – Victoria SS applied
> Mar31 – Commitment letter requested by SS
> Apr 4 – Commitment Letter submitted
> Apr 8 – Ack Received from Victoria.
> ...


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

bharathyku said:


> Just got the news that my application is rejected


Occupation code please


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please update your occupation code?

Regards,
Jeetendra




rk2oz said:


> Mar 28 – Victoria SS applied
> Mar31 – Commitment letter requested by SS
> Apr 4 – Commitment Letter submitted
> Apr 8 – Ack Received from Victoria.
> ...


----------



## rk2oz (Apr 6, 2015)

*Occ code*

263111


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Anyone who has applied for VIC SS Nomination in Jan 2015 & FEB 2015 AND yet to receive any update from them?

As there have been few Approvals and few Rejections today for people those who have applied on 30 JANUARY 2015.

Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

I applied under 261314. Applied on Jan 15th. Rejected April 16th.


----------



## chamarajanaka (Oct 19, 2014)

Today I received the medical request. How long does it normally take for the VISA grand after I submit these documents?


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

chamarajanaka said:


> Today I received the medical request. How long does it normally take for the VISA grand after I submit these documents?


congratulation


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Most probably anytime between 1 week to 45 days approx. If the CO is not busy then 1 week else more time. They generally give you 28 days to submit the requested documents. They might check on your application after the 28 days time frame.

So you never know.

Regards,
Jeetendra




chamarajanaka said:


> Today I received the medical request. How long does it normally take for the VISA grand after I submit these documents?


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

bharathyku said:


> I applied under 261314. Applied on Jan 15th. Rejected April 16th.


Did they give any specific reason ? Also what was your total work exp and IELTS score


----------



## aidataha (Mar 27, 2015)

Dear All, 
I have a question please about the 190 visa, what happens when you receive the nomination? I mean what happens in the EOI? what exactly do you receive in your account? and does your EOI stop automatically? I mean what if you receive a nomination and then your age score drops the next day? does this happen or will your EOI STOP once you receive an invitation, if so what is the next step? 
I am still puzzled a bit about how the procedure goes, suppose I submit a state sponsorship application and they are now assessing my application, how does their outcome happen, I mean in what form, do they contact skillselect? and then skillselect issues an inviation on my EOI, therefore it would stop calculating so that I wont loose points the next day? I appreciate it if anybody can explain the procedure to me!

thanks 

Aida


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Any one got outcome from victoria???


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

JoannaAch said:


> I just got a sposorship and an invitation to apply) I applied in mid-March, so only one month... Wasn't expecting to hear back from them for months!


Hi JoannaAch,

Request you to share your job code.

Thanks


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

chamarajanaka said:


> Today I received the medical request. How long does it normally take for the VISA grand after I submit these documents?


Hi chamarajanaka,

Congrats! Things are moving in your case.

Just had a small query you applied with 55 points in Victoria? Does Victoria take 55 points application? As my husband has also 55 points, so can he also apply in that case?

Request a revert!

Thanks


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Did anyone knows that when new quota of year 2015/16 will start.

As i see new revised list have been posted in Victoria webportal (in April).


Waiting for early response.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Did anyone knows that when new quota of year 2015/16 will start.
> 
> ...


1st july if every year quota is refreshed


----------



## mehran63 (Apr 25, 2014)

Victoria website stated 7.0 in each band as requirement for my occupation 261312 for 190 visa: 
State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria
But no where mentioned that it should be in just one exam:
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
so have I sponsorship required condition, considering the fact that i have 7 in three skill in a exam and 7 in the other skill in the exam?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

mehran63 said:


> Victoria website stated 7.0 in each band as requirement for my occupation 261312 for 190 visa:
> State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria
> But no where mentioned that it should be in just one exam:
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> so have I sponsorship required condition, considering the fact that i have 7 in three skill in a exam and 7 in the other skill in the exam?


I dont think they have to mention that. No where in the world in any certification or exam you can pass 2 section in 1st attempt and other 2 section in 2nd attempt and claim you passed the certification or exam....


----------



## mehran63 (Apr 25, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> I dont think they have to mention that. No where in the world in any certification or exam you can pass 2 section in 1st attempt and other 2 section in 2nd attempt and claim you passed the certification or exam....


As i know some Australian assessment organization accept IELTS score in the same way, named it accumulative, I hope Victoria state do the same.


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi,

I'm happy to announce that I've received Victoria sponsorship 
I've also received invitation to apply for 190 visa 
It took 2 months.
I'm assesed under 263111 code.

I'm about to apply for 190 visa and I have two issues. 

1. I've made a mistake in EOI (which is now locked) in my job title. In work experience I entered Computer Network and System Engineer, where in my references letter it say that I was working as Senior Network and System Engineer. 
Therefore, should I change it using appropriate form?

2. My ACS skills assessment state that I'm skilled after August 2009. Which date should be entered in EOI. 1 August 2009 or 1 September 2009?

These are minor issues but I want to have my EOI as accurate as possible.

I'll appreciate you suggestions.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

mehran63 said:


> As i know some Australian assessment organization accept IELTS score in the same way, named it accumulative, I hope Victoria state do the same.


I think you are misinformed about this. Noone accepts 4 ielts scorecard with 7 in either of them in each section. It need to be one scorecard with desired result...please post the source link if you have any...


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

krucznik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm happy to announce that I've received Victoria sponsorship
> I've also received invitation to apply for 190 visa
> ...


Congratulations
If possible then please share time line and point detail


----------



## chamarajanaka (Oct 19, 2014)

teeshag said:


> Hi chamarajanaka,
> 
> Congrats! Things are moving in your case.
> 
> ...


Yep. They do accept applications with 55 points. Saying that, they might also be considering some other factors as well, which I'm not certain about. 

Occupation, IELTS and age could be on top of their selection criteria.


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Victoria process is very slow compare to nsw.


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

Is it necessary for my husband to do the IELTS even though am not gonna add his points to the application.?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Mimi4Au said:


> Is it necessary for my husband to do the IELTS even though am not gonna add his points to the application.?


Not necessary you may take letter feom college or university saying his mode of education was english medium


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Anyone in this forum has applied for SS under 233914 Engineering Technologist skill set??? I have submitted my EOI with NSW but have not got a reply for a month now so planning to submit it for Victoria instead. Can anyone suggest if its the right move?


----------



## aidataha (Mar 27, 2015)

Victoria could be more difficult, but try, and maybe you should submit a different EOI for each state, try Perth but they ask for a job offer too as part of the 190 visa sponsorship.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Any one invited please update.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Anyone who has applied for VIC SS nomination in the month of January/February/March 2015 and still awaiting Outcome?


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Eoi submitted on 6th apr
Ack 13th apr


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Anyone who has applied for VIC SS nomination in the month of January/February/March 2015 and still awaiting Outcome?
> 
> ...


Vic Application Submission: 28th March
Acknowledged: 1st April
Still waiting

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

krucznik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm happy to announce that I've received Victoria sponsorship
> I've also received invitation to apply for 190 visa
> ...


 Hi,

Its good to hear that you have received the invite.

Now coming to the mistake part in the EOI and after invitation EOI page would be freezed, so the applicant cannot update the information in skill select. Invitation letter posted in correspondence section of skill select clearly states that if you have done mistake in EOI for points than you should not start the visa process. you should wait to get the invite expire and afterwards get the fresh invite.

If you apply like that and DIBP comes to know about your mistake, that is surely they will come to know as they are very much experienced in same. your all application fees would be non-refundable and they will put you in fradulent and misconduct list and in future also there would be consequences if you apply with valid scores to DIBP.

My advise to you.. dont lodge the visa process, let get this invite expired or you can write to the Victoria about the same and tell them to send you fresh invite after 60 days, which is unfortunately very hard they will do as they will continuously receiving many applications every day. 

Think twice before you proceed.

All the best.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

krucznik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm happy to announce that I've received Victoria sponsorship
> I've also received invitation to apply for 190 visa
> ...


1. The mistake that you have done is minor and if corrected, does not affect your claimed points. So nothing to worry about it. There is a simple form (1022 I believe) that you can provide in your visa application and explain the mistake, how and why it happened, and how it should be rectified.

2. After August 2009 = 01.September 2009.


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> 1. The mistake that you have done is minor and if corrected, does not affect your claimed points. So nothing to worry about it. There is a simple form (1022 I believe) that you can provide in your visa application and explain the mistake, how and why it happened, and how it should be rectified.
> 
> 2. After August 2009 = 01.September 2009.


Hi Keeda,
did you get invite already ?
as you have mentioned invite as 24-apr in your signature.
Regards


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

svelayutham said:


> Hi Keeda,
> did you get invite already ?
> as you have mentioned invite as 24-apr in your signature.
> Regards


Yes, I did. 3 hours and 18 minutes ago.
Mine is 189 though, and not 190 tied to any state.


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

*ICT Project Manager 135112*



svelayutham said:


> Hello all,
> is there any one got ICT Project Manager (135112) invitation received recently.
> Thanks


Hello all,
any one still waiting for sponsorship applied in Jan/Feb/Mar for ICT Project Manager 135112 from Victoria.
Thanks


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, I did. 3 hours and 18 minutes ago.
> Mine is 189 though, and not 190 tied to any state.


Congratulations and Best wishes for you Keeda


----------



## rs_99 (Jan 7, 2014)

*190 Invite for Victoria and NSW - what to do and which to opt for*

Hi folks,

(Not sure if this is the right thread to post this into, but I posted this elsewhere but no suggestions/advice, hence posting in this thread.)

I was informed by some people that state nominations typically take quite some time to be processed and they reply you (if at all they do invite you) typically in 2/3 months. Since I need IELTS band8/PTE 79+ in order to cross 60 points, I was going with assumption that I have time until say June or so to take another shot at the exam, to explore EOI under 189.

But I had received invitation from Vic and NSW for 190 pretty soon.
The Vic nomination for 190 is valid for 2 months, meaning by May end, application needs to be lodged, else it lapses.
NSW invite is valid only 15 days.. i.e. till 28 April

I had booked PTE for mid may. So, I am in dilemma now..

I mean, 189 is much much better visa. Firstly, it allows you to stay anywhere in Aus, and no restriction of minimum time to stay at a place. And of course, since u can apply for anywhere in country, the chances of one getting job also increases, in my opinion.
One state means you limit job options a lot. And with job market not too good etc, this could be a deciding factor.

I'm planning to go ahead with PTE exam on 15th May. Although I had missed needed marks in couple of sections by small margin, not having much hopes as I don't get time at all for prep, zero. And I feel there is BIG luck playing there.
So I'll see what score I get there, and if I don't then go for filing Vic application for 190. The last date there is 27 or 29 May.

Meanwhile, the NSW invite that will expire coming mid week (28 April), I am not sure what to do. I'll probably let it lapse..

Does anyone has any word of suggestion/advice for me?

Would you have preference for one over another?

Are there any other options or scenario's to consider.

Any help, suggestions much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

rs_99 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> (Not sure if this is the right thread to post this into, but I posted this elsewhere but no suggestions/advice, hence posting in this thread.)
> 
> ...


Hi rs_99
what is the ANZSCO, you have applied ?
you may apply in 189 if you can score in PTE, that would be the best option.
Regards


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

First of all you have already been given advise regarding this in another thread. SO your opening sentence MUST be corrected. Everyone here is ready to help, BUT just don't make false claims. See the following link.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/733674-190-invite-victoria-nsw-opt.html#post7003650



Considering your Occupation code as 261313.
189 visa is better in terms of flexibility, as you aren't bounded by any state. If one qualifies for it then one should straight away opt for it.

*You never know what changes would be introduced in Next years Immigration Program from July 2015.*

* As you have already received VIC SS Nomination, you should do ahead and apply for VISA without any further delay. (For ICT applicants - VIC and NSW are the best states in terms of Job opportunities)
* Going by the trend you should have your visa in July 2015, when the new quota is opened, if not early.

**Other option is that give your PTE-A test and then based on the result decide. Say the results are out in 5 days. You would sill have 7-8 days time to apply for VIC SS Visa, if you result is not as expected.


Regards,
Jeetendra



rs_99 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> (Not sure if this is the right thread to post this into, but I posted this elsewhere but no suggestions/advice, hence posting in this thread.)
> 
> ...


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

rs_99 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> (Not sure if this is the right thread to post this into, but I posted this elsewhere but no suggestions/advice, hence posting in this thread.)
> 
> ...




Hi Keeda,

How you have received the invitation without IELTS/PTE scores. Also once you receive the invite you cant update the EOI and it will freeze.

If you are planning to give PTE exam and willing to update EOI, it will not be possible and same can be only done once invitation time lapses. 

I am not able to understand your query and thought process. May be i am wrong, waiting for other members to bring some light on the same.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> How you have received the invitation without IELTS/PTE scores.


Me? My signature does mention about my IELTS score, assessing organization, EOI, and invite.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Me? My signature does mention about my IELTS score, assessing organization, EOI, and invite.


Hi this query for rs-99 wrongly diverted to you.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Are there any applicants form Occupation Code *Software Engineer - 261313*

who have submitted their VIC SS Nomination Application in January/February/March 2015

and

still awaiting outcome?


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Are there any applicants form Occupation Code Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> ...


Jeeten,
I applied as well in April 1 for 261313. Waiting for the outcome now.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Just want to know, if a person wants to apply for victoria SS with valid job offer, how much time state takes to give SS. As a matter of fact all employer given only 2 month joining period to join the job here in Australia.

Will a person get landed and grant of visa within 2 months. Is the visa processing timelines are fast with job offer and does there are rejection of SS also be seen with valid offer letter.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Are there any ICT Applicants those who have applied for VIC SS Nomination in January/February/March 2015 AND still AWAITING OUTCOME??


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi friends,

Just a quick question, half a year ago I applied to NT 489 nomination and got refused.
I didn't have the required IELTS score for applying to Victoria.

My real intention was to live in VIC from the beginning, I just didn't have the minimum requirements. 

Now I improved my IELTS to all 7s and want to apply for VIC nomination for visa 190, can it be an issue that I applied to NT?


thanks,
Eugene


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Your NT application was refused for Lack of IELTS score...so its not a major issue.....and not a reason for concern....

IT would have been an issue if there was any VISA fraud...where people give false information....

There have been few people in the forum who have been refused visa for similar issue like yours..i.e. eligibility issues......these people got visa when the applied for the second time with improved score...

All The Best!!!




Eugenezh said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just a quick question, half a year ago I applied to NT 489 nomination and got refused.
> I didn't have the required IELTS score for applying to Victoria.
> ...


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Dear Jeteen,

Thank you for your answer.

What do you mean by fraud? 
I applied to NT nomination for 489 visa with 6.5 in writing IELTS, I didn't have 10 points for the language, then I improved my IELTS and have additional 10 points for 190 visa.

That time of applying to NT, I refused nomination because I didn't have any commitment to NT.
Now, about half a year after, I want to apply to VIC for visa 190.

NT was a second option for me.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fraud means fraud....

People submit false documentation for VISA processing..like fake address...fake...Employment documents...etc..

For more details on VISA fraud.....just do a google search....

But your case is different..so you shouldn't have a problem while applying for VIC SS...



Eugenezh said:


> Dear Jeteen,
> 
> Thank you for your answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Dear Jeeten,

So VIC doesn't care if I applied to other state and got refused before?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Eugenezh said:


> Dear Jeeten,
> 
> So VIC doesn't care if I applied to other state and got refused before?


No..they dont care about it...having said that rejection rate of victoria is as high as 80% for some occupations specially ICT and accounting.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No it really doesn't matter as your visa rejection was for not meeting the English Language Criteria....





Eugenezh said:


> Dear Jeeten,
> 
> So VIC doesn't care if I applied to other state and got refused before?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Are there any *ICT Applicants* those who have applied for *VIC SS Nomination* in *January/February/March 2015* AND still *AWAITING OUTCOME*??

I'm asking this question very often but only couple of them have replied....

IT seems there aren't any who have applied for *VIC SS Nomination* in *January/February/March 2015* AND still *AWAITING OUTCOME*??


----------



## B4OZ (Feb 1, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Are there any *ICT Applicants* those who have applied for *VIC SS Nomination* in *January/February/March 2015* AND still *AWAITING OUTCOME*??
> 
> I'm asking this question very often but only couple of them have replied....
> 
> IT seems there aren't any who have applied for *VIC SS Nomination* in *January/February/March 2015* AND still *AWAITING OUTCOME*??



Yes - i did submit it in Jan for Project Management, though in Feb it got declined. Now waiting for Aug to re-apply.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*VIC SS Nomination Outcome???*


Its been *exactly a month now *post my *VIC SS Nomination application* AND still AWAITING OUTCOME??

I know the processing time is 12 weeks 

NSW has a faster turnaround time.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Its been exactly a month now post my VIC SS Nomination application AND still AWAITING OUTCOME??
> 
> I know the processing time is 12 weeks
> 
> NSW has a faster turnaround time.


As 190 visas got exhausted for this year no wonder nominations actually slowed down...


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> As 190 visas got exhausted for this year no wonder nominations actually slowed down...


hi danav,

how did you know 190 visa exhausted..please share the content or link


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

rkr1978 said:


> hi danav,
> 
> how did you know 190 visa exhausted..please share the content or link


There is nothing official about it....but its very nuch common sense when there is hardly any grant since last 1 month and almost everyone got delay mail which hinted towards not many visas available.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here you go....

SS-2015-013XX

Also updated my Signature

Have you also submitted VIC SS Nomination Application?




vixiv said:


> To my understanding the data of Feb and March shows that Vic nominates close to 130-140 ppl every month under 190 (as per skillselect). Lets see how many get nominated in April and that would suggest the right direction.
> 
> By the way Jeeten what was ur SS-2015 no.. Just be approx like 1220 to 1230, not actual no. will help in understanding total no. of applications and success nomination ratio.


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

yes I did VIC SS in March got ACK on 27th March as SS-2015-11xx. So around 200 applications in 15 days between us. Let's see how it goes


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Under which occupation code have you applied?

What is your points break-up?





vixiv said:


> yes I did VIC SS in March got ACK on 27th March as SS-2015-11xx. So around 200 applications in 15 days between us. Let's see how it goes


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

263111, 55 + 5


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hope they Start rolling the ball soon and clear ALL backlogs....




vixiv said:


> 263111, 55 + 5


----------



## cms (Oct 31, 2013)

vixiv said:


> 263111, 55 + 5


261111 - BA ( 60+5 points )
Got acknowledgement on March 20 th , Vic Ref No : 2015-009XX
No response yet ( May 6 th )

regards
cms


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Morning Dear Friends,

I just received an acknowledgment letter from VIC, they asked me to prepare a statement why I would like to live in VIC rather in another state and my professional prospects in VIC compared to other states.

I am applying for visa 190 (VIC), previously applied for visa 489 (NT) due to lack of points and got rejected because didn't have any reasonable reason to live in NT.

My dream was always to live in VIC - Melbourne.


If they ask me to provide a statement of this kind, should I be worried or it is a standard procedure for someone who applied to another state previously?

Thank you in advance friend!


My occupation is under Engineering Draftsperson.


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

It is quite normal for them to ask for this letter. Everyone I came across has provided same. Go ahead and prepare your letter..

By the way when did you apply for VIC SS and what was ACK no. range?


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

vixiv said:


> It is quite normal for them to ask for this letter. Everyone I came across has provided same. Go ahead and prepare your letter..
> 
> By the way when did you apply for VIC SS and what was ACK no. range?


SS-2015-016XX

Applied on May 2nd.


Thank you for your answer.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

They call this as "Commitment Letter".

It is pretty normal.....All The Best!!!





Eugenezh said:


> Morning Dear Friends,
> 
> I just received an acknowledgment letter from VIC, they asked me to prepare a statement why I would like to live in VIC rather in another state and my professional prospects in VIC compared to other states.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Any *ICT Applicants* those who have applied for *VIC SS Nomination* in *February/March/April/May 2015* AND still *AWAITING OUTCOME*??


Kindly share your *VIC SS Nomination Acknowledgment Number*?


IT should be something LIKE this *SS-2015-013XX* (This is my ACK number).


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> They call this as "Commitment Letter".
> 
> It is pretty normal.....All The Best!!!


Dear Jeeten#80,

When you applied for VIC nomination, did they ask you to provide a commitment letter as well?

Cheers,
Eugene:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I wasn't asked for a Commitment Letter.


Did you submit your? IF not, then refer to the following post (see if it helps)...


*VIC Commitment Letter Reference*




Eugenezh said:


> Dear Jeeten#80,
> 
> When you applied for VIC nomination, did they ask you to provide a commitment letter as well?
> 
> ...


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> I wasn't asked for a Commitment Letter.
> 
> 
> Did you submit your? IF not, then refer to the following post (see if it helps)...
> ...


I will submitted mine tomorrow.
Thank you for the link anyway!

I am curious what is the criteria for asking certain applicant to submit a commitment letter.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Criteria* :confused2::confused2::confused2:

May be as I have been in Melbourne, VIC few times and have given a reference from Melbourne in my Nomination application.

BUT we would never come know the exact Criteria.




Eugenezh said:


> I will submitted mine tomorrow.
> Thank you for the link anyway!
> 
> I am curious what is the criteria for asking certain applicant to submit a commitment letter.


----------



## anant1983brams (May 10, 2015)

*Anyone in this forum has applied for SS-190 Chemist skill set??

I have lodged my online application-4thof May 2015. 

01/01/2014 -*Vetassesss......19/04/2014 -*Vetassesss Outcome.......XX/04/2015 -ILETS Results (L-8, R-8.0, W-8.0, S-7 | Overall - 8.0)- 5th attempt .......04/05/2015 -*EOI Submitted 70 pts...........04/05/2015 -*VIC SS Submitted........09/04/2015 -*VIC SS Ack*(SS-2015-016XX)

According to given time-line at Victoria immigration website, I have to wait for 12 weeks at least, but after seeing everyone experience its seems that Victoria is tough place to creak....but let see...

Now waiting for the invitation and In the mean time I was wondering do I need to go for medical now or after an invitation.....*


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*PCC and Medicals | WHEN???*


Read this:

*1) **When is the Right time for PCC and MEDICALS?*


*2) **PCC and MEDICALS?*



anant1983brams said:


> *Anyone in this forum has applied for SS-190 Chemist skill set??
> 
> I have lodged my online application-4thof May 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Any *ICT Applicants* those who have applied for *VIC SS Nomination* in *February/March/April/May 2015* AND still *AWAITING OUTCOME*??
> 
> 
> Kindly share your *VIC SS Nomination Acknowledgment Number*?
> ...


Hi Jeeten ,
I am sailing in the same boat . have submitted the commitment letter in first week of April after which I received the communication that I'll have wait for 12 weeks for the final outcome. Lets see what GOD has in store for me .. Its a long wait


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kindly share your *VIC SS Nomination Acknowledgment Number*?


IT should be something LIKE this *SS-2015-013XX* (This is my ACK number).




jannayaksingh said:


> Hi Jeeten ,
> I am sailing in the same boat . have submitted the commitment letter in first week of April after which I received the communication that I'll have wait for 12 weeks for the final outcome. Lets see what GOD has in store for me .. Its a long wait


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Jeeten its SS-2015-009XX


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

W O W......In a matter of only 1 month, there are more than 300 applicants between our applications.






jannayaksingh said:


> Hi Jeeten its SS-2015-009XX


----------



## cms (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi All,

after 1.5 months waiting, got rejection mail from Victoria today.
ICT Business Analyst 60+5 points.

The mail says...
"Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination..."

Hmmm....

regards
cms


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

cms said:


> Hi All,
> 
> after 1.5 months waiting, got rejection mail from Victoria today.
> ICT Business Analyst 60+5 points.
> ...



Sorry to hear that friend...  
Will you try to reapply in half a year again?

May I ask if you were requested to submit a commitment letter for Victoria?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear that....as this isn't the End for you. 

You still have NSW and 189 (July 2015).


Kindly share your VIC SS Nomination Acknowledgment Number?


IT should be something LIKE this SS-2015-013XX (This is my ACK number).




cms said:


> Hi All,
> 
> after 1.5 months waiting, got rejection mail from Victoria today.
> ICT Business Analyst 60+5 points.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Eugenezh,


Did you finally submit your Commitment Letter?





Eugenezh said:


> Sorry to hear that friend...
> Will you try to reapply in half a year again?
> 
> May I ask if you were requested to submit a commitment letter for Victoria?


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Hi Eugenezh,
> 
> 
> Did you finally submit your Commitment Letter?


Hi Jeeten,
Will submit it by the end of this week.


----------



## cms (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, I have submitted Commitment letter.



Eugenezh said:


> Sorry to hear that friend...
> Will you try to reapply in half a year again?
> 
> May I ask if you were requested to submit a commitment letter for Victoria?


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

cms said:


> Yes, I have submitted Commitment letter.



Could you share your points breakdown please?


----------



## anant1983brams (May 10, 2015)

*2613-Software and Applications Programmers*

Jeeten,

Available occupation ceilling,,,,,

*2613-Software and Applications Programmers	*

Ceiling Value 2014-2015-*5005	*

Filled place till 1st Of May 2015-*4957	*

Availability left in %: *0.95999999999999 %*


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

anant1983brams said:


> Jeeten,
> 
> Available occupation ceilling,,,,,
> 
> ...



Anant, where do you have this information from?
Could you share a link?


----------



## anant1983brams (May 10, 2015)

Eugenezh said:


> Anant, where do you have this information from?
> Could you share a link?


anzscosearch.com


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In ALL likelihood the Occupation Ceiling for *2613 - Software and Applications Programmers* MUST have exhausted in 8th May invitation rounds (Official confirmation would be out soon).


We have to wait for couple of days to get the exact figures.


*Check here in next 2 days:* *SkillSelect | Occupation Ceilings View*




anant1983brams said:


> Jeeten,
> 
> Available occupation ceilling,,,,,
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Check here (official source): *SkillSelect | Occupation Ceilings View*





Eugenezh said:


> Anant, where do you have this information from?
> Could you share a link?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Check here (official source): SkillSelect | Occupation Ceilings View





anant1983brams said:


> anzscosearch.com


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Check here (official source): SkillSelect | Occupation Ceilings View


Is there any source to find out about ceilings in states?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Using the same link - navigate to "*Invitation Rounds*" tab.


Scroll down further to..

*State and Territory nominations* >>> *State/Territory nominations 2015*


*Refer to the following Section:*

* Nominations by State and Territory Governments – March 2015

* Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2014/15 total activity





Eugenezh said:


> Is there any source to find out about ceilings in states?


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks!
Lets hope for a positive nomination


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi 
I just received my rejection mail today via the agent. At least VIC took only 3 weeks to send a reply. My occupation is ICT security specialist. 

Feels really bad. Unfortunately I dont have anyother option. Guess hv to wait till july 1st. I hope australian government wont remove my occupation from the list.


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Mimi4Au said:


> Hi
> I just received my rejection mail today via the agent. At least VIC took only 3 weeks to send a reply. My occupation is ICT security specialist.
> 
> Feels really bad. Unfortunately I dont have anyother option. Guess hv to wait till july 1st. I hope australian government wont remove my occupation from the list.


Sorry to hear that mate  hope things will better on July 1st.
Could you share your points breakdown please?


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

Am sorry to hear that and keeping fingers crossed. By the way what was your ACK no. like 2015-SS-??xx


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear that .

IF possible kindly share your timeline and VIS SS ACK Reference Number.

This is my VIC SS Ack No (SS-2015-013XX)





Mimi4Au said:


> Hi
> I just received my rejection mail today via the agent. At least VIC took only 3 weeks to send a reply. My occupation is ICT security specialist.
> 
> Feels really bad. Unfortunately I dont have anyother option. Guess hv to wait till july 1st. I hope australian government wont remove my occupation from the list.


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Mimi4Au said:


> Sorry I don't have my ACK no. Cos my EOI was submitted by an agent.



MimirAu,

Could you share your breakdown?
How many for Age? Language? Experience? etc...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for you prompt reply.

IF possible kindly check with your agent and share *VIS SS ACK Reference Number*.





Mimi4Au said:


> Sorry I don't have my ACK no. Cos my EOI was submitted by an agent.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Mimi4Au said:


> Hi
> I just received my rejection mail today via the agent. At least VIC took only 3 weeks to send a reply. My occupation is ICT security specialist.
> 
> Feels really bad. Unfortunately I dont have anyother option. Guess hv to wait till july 1st. I hope australian government wont remove my occupation from the list.


Mimi can u share ur points break down

And can't you apply in 189


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Mimi can u share ur points break down
> 
> And can't you apply in 189


My points are as follows

Age 30
IELTS 10
Experience 5
Education 15
State +5

Total 65

ICT security specialist 262112

My occupation is not eligible for 189 visa


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

I've just received the rejection email from Victoria after 6 weeks.
Now, only NSW nomination option is left for me. Applied for the NSW nomination on 28th April.
Pray for me guys. Best of luck for who're waiting for Vic nomination.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

iftekhar109 said:


> I've just received the rejection email from Victoria after 6 weeks.
> Now, only NSW nomination option is left for me. Applied for the NSW nomination on 28th April.
> Pray for me guys. Best of luck for who're waiting for Vic nomination.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Sorry to hear that. Don't loose hope and wait for NSW SS. May I know the reason for rejection?

Thanks
Uday


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Sorry to hear that. Don't loose hope and wait for NSW SS. May I know the reason for rejection?
> 
> Thanks
> Uday


Common reason. They've highly qualified person than me.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

iftekhar109 said:


> I've just received the rejection email from Victoria after 6 weeks.
> Now, only NSW nomination option is left for me. Applied for the NSW nomination on 28th April.
> Pray for me guys. Best of luck for who're waiting for Vic nomination.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Sorry to hear that friend! 
Don't lose hope as you still have a chance for NSW nomination.

Could you share with us your occupation code, pointa break down and your Victoria reference number?
It should be: SS-2015-0XXXX


Best wishes, 
Eugene


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi guys, 

What is this "common" rejection reason for Victoria SS nomination everyone talk about? 

Also, in your opinion any chance for ICT Business Analyst 261111 with 55 + 5 (Victoria SS) to get selected by Victoria? 

I have IELTS S:9 R:9 L:8 and W:7 - i can try to re-take ielts and push for 8 in all bands, to get extra 10 points, what would do you suggest? I will then have 65 points + 5 for Victoria SS. 

Thanks


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

Got the invite for VIC today. 263111... after 8 weeks


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

vixiv said:


> Got the invite for VIC today. 263111... after 8 weeks


Congratulations friend!  

Could you share you VIC reference number? it starts with "SS-2015-0XXXX", just to know where we are standing at.

Also, share your points break down please.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations & All The Best!!!





vixiv said:


> Got the invite for VIC today. 263111... after 8 weeks


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Jeeten, Eugenezh!! 

SS-2015-011xx, and 55 + 5 pts. total


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

vixiv said:


> Got the invite for VIC today. 263111... after 8 weeks


Congratulations!!


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

vixvix,

congratulations!

I hope to get the invite soon too.

I had applied on 10th April

Please pray for me too, it's my second time.

How many years of experience do you have and what all documents had you submitted, had you uploaded job search research too


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The Common Rejection reason is something like this....

"_Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination..._"


VIC has been rejecting many ICT applicants recently. BUT no harm in trying.


Also IF you could retake IELTS and get 60 and above points without SS points, THEN you should directly apply for 189 (with new quota commencing in July 2015).




andreyx108b said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What is this "common" rejection reason for Victoria SS nomination everyone talk about?
> 
> ...


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

"I want to be..." just replied to your mail with details. One imp thing ... if you have 60+ go for 189 because what I observed that Vic do not want to waste their nomination for anyone above 60 unless the code is on SOL only.

It is purely my observation reading this forum.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

It seems this time DIBP is taking ages to update the 8th May Invitation rounds results.


:frusty: TIME for ALL involved.





Jeeten#80 said:


> In ALL likelihood the Occupation Ceiling for *2613 - Software and Applications Programmers* MUST have exhausted in 8th May invitation rounds (Official confirmation would be out soon).
> 
> 
> We have to wait for couple of days to get the exact figures.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Major IMMI RULE changes in JULY 2015 Proposed ???*


Results for *8th May Invitation Round* Still NOT updated!!!


It seems this time DIBP is taking ages to update the Invitation rounds results.


VISA GRANT's have slowed down, 190 processing is even slower and NOW INVITATION ROUND results NOT updated.


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Dear friends,

Is there anyone who applied for *VIC nomination* or received an answer from them lately?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Another day goes by WITHOUT any update ???*


Results for 8th May Invitation Round Still NOT updated!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| 8 May 2015 round results update |||*


FINALLY DIBP has woken up from slumber and updated the *results for 8th May 2015 invitation round*.


As expected "*Visa date of effect*" for the following Occupation ID's is as follows:-

*For 60 pointers:*

2211	| Accountants | 23 March 2015 1.05 pm
2613	| Software and Applications Programmers | 23 March 2015 1.04 pm


*For 65 pointers:*

2211	| Accountants | 28 April 2015 3.21 pm
2613	| Software and Applications Programmers | 28 April 2015 3.05 pm


"*Visa date of effect*" for ALL other Occupation ID's for *60 Pointers* is as follows:-


Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) |	*13 April 2015 11.37 am*
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	|	*25 February 2015 8.18 am*


*REF:* *8 May 2015 round results*


*REF:* *24 April 2015 invitation round results*


----------



## kabeer786 (Mar 22, 2015)

IVisa Subclass:Skilled Australian Sponsored Visa (190)
INominated occupation:Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
IStream:skilled Australian Sponsored
IIndicative Points test score:60

visa lodged on 9 december 2014
police clearance filed on 4th jan 15
medical filed on 8 jan 15 

received a call from australian high commision india enquiring about current employment on 18 feb 2015

Employement verification again done on April 20th 2015

Team, 3 days back , my visa agents forwarded a mail , which they from GSM, my visa consultant has said not to lose hope and i might get the visa by end of june....please let me know what this letter actually means........is it a rejection letter.......do i still have a chance.......and incase the capping for this skillset is reached for this year......no sooner they open it next year.......will i be given prefrence first as i have been already been waiting.........please answer

please go through the below letter they have sent and reply 

For-Official-Use-Only

I am writing to you regarding the above listed application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).

The visa which has been applied for is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.1


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have answered you in another thread.


*REF: * *Computer System and EOI for Network Engineer 263111*




kabeer786 said:


> IVisa Subclass:Skilled Australian Sponsored Visa (190)
> INominated occupation:Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
> IStream:skilled Australian Sponsored
> IIndicative Points test score:60
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*VIC SS Nomination | REJECTED !*



AFTER almost 7 WEEKS my *VIC State Sponsorship Nomination Application* has been *rejected*.


Result is on expected lines considering the recent TREND of Rejections for ICT Applicants.


NOW would have to BANK on *NO IMMI rule changes for 189 - 2613 Occupation Code* in July 2015.


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> AFTER almost 7 WEEKS my *VIC State Sponsorship Nomination Application* has been *rejected*.
> 
> 
> Result is on expected lines considering the recent TREND of Rejections for ICT Applicants.
> ...


Dear Jeeten,

So sorry to hear the bad news! 
Do you have other options to apply for a visa?


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> AFTER almost 7 WEEKS my *VIC State Sponsorship Nomination Application* has been *rejected*.
> 
> 
> Result is on expected lines considering the recent TREND of Rejections for ICT Applicants.
> ...


That's sad Jeeten#80.


----------



## anant1983brams (May 10, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> AFTER almost 7 WEEKS my *VIC State Sponsorship Nomination Application* has been *rejected*.
> 
> 
> Result is on expected lines considering the recent TREND of Rejections for ICT Applicants.
> ...


You are the one who charged almost everyone with your constant support and spontaneous comments...and now this happened to you...really fell bed about you...but through your thread & comments I always found you a very positive person and I don't think you need any external motivation to lift yourself....Best of Luck....agneepath .....agneepath.......


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> AFTER almost 7 WEEKS my *VIC State Sponsorship Nomination Application* has been *rejected*.
> 
> 
> Result is on expected lines considering the recent TREND of Rejections for ICT Applicants.
> ...


The area that concerns me the most now is that , I had filed the nomination before yours and my id being around 300 less than yours , still I haven't received or heard anything back from the authorities. Hope I haven't missed out anything. The last being , they asked me to wait for 12 weeks after I submitted my commitment letter.


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Jeeten. You are the mentor for everyone in this forum. All the forum members wishes will be with you and I am pretty sure you are going to get 189 in July 1st round.

Thanks
uday


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, I still have 189 option.


Provided there aren't MAJOR IMMI rule changes to 2613 Occupation Code.


Will MOST probably be invited in August 2015.


I also have 190 NSW option, BUT not that keep on that (I have to update my EOI for NSW now and then wait for invite).




Eugenezh said:


> Dear Jeeten,
> 
> So sorry to hear the bad news!
> Do you have other options to apply for a visa?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The FACT that You haven't heard from them before me DOESN'T indicate that they might reject your application.


Now you just have to play the waiting GAME.


ALL THE BEST !!!





jannayaksingh said:


> The area that concerns me the most now is that , I had filed the nomination before yours and my id being around 300 less than yours , still I haven't received or heard anything back from the authorities. Hope I haven't missed out anything. The last being , they asked me to wait for 12 weeks after I submitted my commitment letter.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for your encouraging words.




udaykapavarapu said:


> Sorry to hear that Jeeten. You are the mentor for everyone in this forum. All the forum members wishes will be with you and I am pretty sure you are going to get 189 in July 1st round.
> 
> Thanks
> uday


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Keep faith and do not give up. Still long way to go. Victoria is a little more difficult than NSW is what I have heard. You will surely get through by july..



Jeeten#80 said:


> AFTER almost 7 WEEKS my *VIC State Sponsorship Nomination Application* has been *rejected*.
> 
> 
> Result is on expected lines considering the recent TREND of Rejections for ICT Applicants.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for your encouraging words.




janidhimant said:


> Keep faith and do not give up. Still long way to go. Victoria is a little more difficult than NSW is what I have heard. You will surely get through by july..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You are right, BUT I would LIKE to pass on 190 NSW to other people who have less than 60 points.


Also as its a matter of 2-3 months that would not make any major difference for me.


As I have lived in Melbourne earlier, I somehow feel I would be more comfortable in VIC then NSW.


BUT I haven't completely ruled out NSW route.


All The Best !!!




andrew64 said:


> Yes Jitan , you should apply for NSW they have more quota than VIC and you have 60 points . Gd luck buddy


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Just an update regarding my 1000th POST |||*



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​



In the midst of everything I have somehow managed to *record my 1000th POST* in this forum.​



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​


*REF:* *My 1000th POST | EOI submitted club - Page 2*​


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats.....Keep donating your valuable tips with us


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you!




mandy2137 said:


> Congrats.....Keep donating your valuable tips with us


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes, I still have 189 option.
> 
> 
> Provided there aren't MAJOR IMMI rule changes to 2613 Occupation Code.
> ...


HI Jeeten,

May I know the points break up? If not, Is your experience counted in the total points?

Thanks
Uday


----------



## valaj (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Guys, I know this might not be the right forum for this question, but I just thought of asking it here as this is the most active thread.

I filed EOI & VIC SS on 20.05.2015. EOI calculated 70 points (instead of 65 which I was expecting). Following is the break up of points:

Age - 30
IELTS - 10
Edu Qual (BSc IT) - 15
5+ years of Exp - 10
Less than 1 year Onshore exp - 5 (is this correct????)

I have worked in Melbourne for almost a year (two weeks short), and I have read that points are awarded only if onshore experience is more than a year. Hence I'm really confused why I have been awarded points for Onshore experience.

Secondly, there was no option in EOI to mention how long I had worked onshore. So how did they come to know about my onshore exp?? Does their system really talk with ACS system behind the scenes?? Because ACS is the only place where this info might be residing. But again, ACS has not mentioned anything about my onshore exp in the result either. So I'm a bit confused...

Lastly, I saw that the occupation ceiling for 2613 has exhausted, but due to high interest shown in this code, they are still considering applications on pro rata basis. So what do you guys think are the chances of receiving SS under 261314 with 70 points??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here you go....


AGE - 25
English Language Ability - 10
Educational Qualification (Bachelor Degree) - 15
Experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia - 0
(_as I lived there for less than a year on 457_)
Experience in a Nominated Occupation - in India - 10






udaykapavarapu said:


> HI Jeeten,
> 
> May I know the points break up? If not, Is your experience counted in the total points?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...





valaj said:


> Hi Guys, I know this might not be the right forum for this question, but I just thought of asking it here as this is the most active thread.
> 
> I filed EOI & VIC SS on 20.05.2015. EOI calculated 70 points (instead of 65 which I was expecting). Following is the break up of points:
> 
> ...


----------



## valaj (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks Jeeten. I have provided the employment details correctly. I went onshore on 457 visa and hence technically employed with offshore organization only. Cannot mention Onshore experience separately in EOI and that is fine too it seems. The thing is, I had mentioned my onshore experience in the experience letter submitted to ACS. But I am surprised how did EOI calculate points for something which I had not mentioned in EOI form. Thats where I thought that EOI application system might be communicating with ACS behind the scenes. Anyways, lets see whats happens... Hope all goes well


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

WHEN a person is on 457 VISA, THEN that person is technically employed by An Australian ENTITY and NOT any offshore ENTITY.


Anyways hope everything works well for you.




valaj said:


> Thanks Jeeten. I have provided the employment details correctly. I went onshore on 457 visa and hence technically employed with offshore organization only. Cannot mention Onshore experience separately in EOI and that is fine too it seems. The thing is, I had mentioned my onshore experience in the experience letter submitted to ACS. But I am surprised how did EOI calculate points for something which I had not mentioned in EOI form. Thats where I thought that EOI application system might be communicating with ACS behind the scenes. Anyways, lets see whats happens... Hope all goes well


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Dear friends,

Is there anybody who received an answer from *Victoria* regarding their State Sponsorship? 

If yes, what is your acknowledgment reference? 
It starts with 2015-SS-01XXX


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Eugenezh said:


> Sorry to hear that friend!
> Don't lose hope as you still have a chance for NSW nomination.
> 
> Could you share with us your occupation code, pointa break down and your Victoria reference number?
> ...


I got NSW nomination yesterday: ) .
Thanks all specially Jeetan for all of ur valuable suggestions 
Good luck to all.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for your wishes!


All The Best.....with your VISA application.





iftekhar109 said:


> I got NSW nomination yesterday: ) .
> Thanks all specially Jeetan for all of ur valuable suggestions
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

iftekhar109 said:


> I got NSW nomination yesterday: ) .
> Thanks all specially Jeetan for all of ur valuable suggestions
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


*Great news *
Thanks for updating!


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,

My Victoria nomination application was not selected. I submitted on 30th May 2015 with 65 points including SS. Got the response today. 

Reference no. SS-2015-015XX

However I got my NSW approval and going forward with that instead of waiting for 189

Thanks
Uday


----------



## Shrik (May 29, 2015)

*Victoria SS approved*

Hi everyone, I've been a silent visitor on this forum in the last 2-3 months. Now, I'm posting this great news that I've got sponsorship from Victoria for 190. My job code through ACS assessment was of Database Administrator. So I had only 1 option and that was to go for Victoria SS. Hope my details help someone in the forum and I'll be happy to give more details as long as it's not too confidential
Like everyone, I congratulate Jeeten for the positive posts. With that attitude, you'll definitely achieve your goal buddy.


----------



## anant1983brams (May 10, 2015)

Shrik said:


> Hi everyone, I've been a silent visitor on this forum in the last 2-3 months. Now, I'm posting this great news that I've got sponsorship from Victoria for 190. My job code through ACS assessment was of Database Administrator. So I had only 1 option and that was to go for Victoria SS. Hope my details help someone in the forum and I'll be happy to give more details as long as it's not too confidential
> Like everyone, I congratulate Jeeten for the positive posts. With that attitude, you'll definitely achieve your goal buddy.


Will you please enlighten us with some more information from your end?

such as your point break up....when Did you apply(Which Month) & got Invitation???

Thx


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage!!!


You have taken the correct decision of moving ahead with 190 rather than waiting for 189.






udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Victoria nomination application was not selected. I submitted on 30th May 2015 with 65 points including SS. Got the response today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage!!!


Thanks for your kind words!





Shrik said:


> Hi everyone, I've been a silent visitor on this forum in the last 2-3 months. Now, I'm posting this great news that I've got sponsorship from Victoria for 190. My job code through ACS assessment was of Database Administrator. So I had only 1 option and that was to go for Victoria SS. Hope my details help someone in the forum and I'll be happy to give more details as long as it's not too confidential
> 
> *Like everyone, I congratulate Jeeten for the positive posts. With that attitude, you'll definitely achieve your goal buddy.
> *


----------



## upkar2810 (May 29, 2015)

*Victoria State Sponsorship rejected*

Hi All,

Esteemed members of the forum, I received an email today morning stating that the Victorian State does not want me 

Now I want to know from you all if you can please help:
1. Can I apply to other states for sponsorship?
2. Can I apply to n no. of states at the same time ? If Yes than, Do I need to Submit EOI;s with different email id's?
3. Can I claim points under category 489 if someone from my extended family (Not first blood)is ready to sponsor me (The person happens to be my Mom's cousin).

My details:
ACS approved in 261313
IELTS L8.5 R8.5 S7.0 W7.0


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello friends,

My ACS is positive in Software Engineering category. And I have IELTS 7 equivalent in all band. I want to give a try for state sponsorship.

Is there a fixed time every year for NSW and Victoria state sponsorship application?

Or I can apply now?

Also can I apply for both state at the same time or it is illegal/impossible?


----------



## JK_Oz (Dec 14, 2014)

So is the result of my Victoria SS application BA ICT 261111. It is rejected today. I think it could be because of two reasons...1) Not many requirements for this ANZSCO Code or 2) There are many other candidates with very strong profiles are standing in the queue, in front of you.

Lets keep our fingers crossed for NSW.

Would like to know other's views as well.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear about VIC rejection. My VIC SS application was also rejected last Friday.


Don't be disheartened, as this has been the TREND. VIC is rejecting SS to majority of ICT applicants.


Please see my comments inline...





upkar2810 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Esteemed members of the forum, I received an email today morning stating that the Victorian State does not want me
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...





aminul112 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> My ACS is positive in Software Engineering category. And I have IELTS 7 equivalent in all band. I want to give a try for state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Dear friends,

This morning I was rejected by VICTORIA.
My occupation is Engineering Draftsperson.

It seems like this is the end of the road for me as Victoria was the only state with my occupation code. 

My IELTS is R7.5, L7.5, W7.0, S7.0.
I have 3.5 years of experience.


Thank *you guys for all the help provided me here *

WISH YOU ALL THE BEST LUCK!


----------



## upkar2810 (May 29, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Sorry to hear about VIC rejection. My VIC SS application was also rejected last Friday.
> 
> 
> Don't be disheartened, as this has been the TREND. VIC is rejecting SS to majority of ICT applicants.
> ...


Thanku Jeeten#80.
I will update the EOI and hope for the best


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Dear *Eugenezh*,


Really sorry to hear about your VIC SS rejection .


Very sad to see you go.


All The Best with your Current Role AND whatever you decide for in Future!





Eugenezh said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> This morning I was rejected by VICTORIA.
> My occupation is Engineering Draftsperson.
> ...


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi All,

Today got the rejection email from VIC SS for 261313.


Luckily just after my VIC rejection email I got the approval from NSW. 

Thank you all and Best of luck..


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Dear *Eugenezh*,
> 
> 
> Really sorry to hear about your VIC SS rejection .
> ...


Thank you Jeeten!
All the best with your application:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dear Jeeten,

One more question, I am planning to submit EOI at September because my jib experience will be 5 years according to ACS result.

So, can I submit State sponsorship application for Victoria and NSW before EOI submission ?

Thank you for yor advices.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Eugenezh!




Eugenezh said:


> Thank you Jeeten!
> All the best with your application:fingerscrossed:


----------



## upkar2810 (May 29, 2015)

*Kindly clear the confusion*



Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today got the rejection email from VIC SS for 261313.
> 
> ...



Hey Raghu,
Did you select 'Any' as intended province to immigrate while filling up your EOI?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

WHY wait for submitting EOI? You must submit your EOI asap.


For your Current Employment leave the "*To Date*" as *BLANK*, so that system will automatically calculate your points in SEP 2015.


For NSW you have to submit your EOI now and wait for NSW to send you an invite to lodge NSW SS Nomination application.


WHEREAS for VIC you can lodge your VIC SS Nomination application and when you get your Nomination, you can submit your EOI. You may chose to do the other way round as well.






aminul112 said:


> Dear Jeeten,
> 
> One more question, I am planning to submit EOI at September because my jib experience will be 5 years according to ACS result.
> 
> ...


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

Oops, sorry to hear that. Dont lose heart, there is always some other way.

You have our best wishes... let us know if we can be of any help!!



Eugenezh said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> This morning I was rejected by VICTORIA.
> My occupation is Engineering Draftsperson.
> ...


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Shrik said:


> Hi everyone, I've been a silent visitor on this forum in the last 2-3 months. Now, I'm posting this great news that I've got sponsorship from Victoria for 190. My job code through ACS assessment was of Database Administrator. So I had only 1 option and that was to go for Victoria SS. Hope my details help someone in the forum and I'll be happy to give more details as long as it's not too confidential
> Like everyone, I congratulate Jeeten for the positive posts. With that attitude, you'll definitely achieve your goal buddy.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

vixiv said:


> Oops, sorry to hear that. Dont lose heart, there is always some other way.
> 
> You have our best wishes... let us know if we can be of any help!!


Thank you Vixiv,

As it seems, all other states don't nominate my occupation.

*Do you think that in July 1st it may become available on other states' list?*:fingerscrossed:


When do you predict new lists will be released?


----------



## upkar2810 (May 29, 2015)

*Regarding NSW nomination*



vixiv said:


> Oops, sorry to hear that. Dont lose heart, there is always some other way.
> 
> You have our best wishes... let us know if we can be of any help!!


Hey Jeeten, I have just gone through this post.
I have one question :

As I have got a negative response from Victoria State, I updated the intended province to migrate as 'Any' in The EOI.
So do I need to wait for NSW state to contact me first or should I straight away apply for NSW skilled sponsorship?


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

whats your code? 

The new lists will be coming July1st except nsw which takes another 10-12 days. At least thats the way they did last year.. (i have been trying for 2 years).

If your code is in states like SA, WA.. in limited availability this year, chances are high that they will open up on July 1 in high availability category. If that is so... keep your docs ready and apply in 1st week of July. Chances are you can get a hold...

All the best.


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

vixiv said:


> whats your code?
> 
> The new lists will be coming July1st except nsw which takes another 10-12 days. At least thats the way they did last year.. (i have been trying for 2 years).
> 
> ...


Thanks Vixiv,

My code is 312511


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You should update the intended province to migrate as 'NSW' in The EOI.


THEN wait for NSW to send you an invite to lodge NSW SS Nomination application.


*NOTE*:
STATES prefer those who Indicate interest in THEIR STATE in particular AND NOT those who select "ANY" state in EOI for the sake of 5 points.



upkar2810 said:


> Hey Jeeten, I have just gone through this post.
> I have one question :
> 
> As I have got a negative response from Victoria State, I updated the intended province to migrate as 'Any' in The EOI.
> So do I need to wait for NSW state to contact me first or should I straight away apply for NSW skilled sponsorship?


----------



## upkar2810 (May 29, 2015)

vixiv said:


> whats your code?
> 
> The new lists will be coming July1st except nsw which takes another 10-12 days. At least thats the way they did last year.. (i have been trying for 2 years).
> 
> ...


Vixiv, I got my ACS approved in 261313 Software engineer


----------



## Shrik (May 29, 2015)

*Vic SS Details*



anant1983brams said:


> Will you please enlighten us with some more information from your end?
> 
> such as your point break up....when Did you apply(Which Month) & got Invitation???
> 
> Thx


Here are some more details on my application:
ANZSCO Code: 262111 (Database Administrator) with 11yrs of experience in same field.
22 Apr: ACS Skills Assessment submitted, Application acknowledged
23 Apr: ACS assessment moved from Stage1 to Stage2
24 Apr: Sat for my PTE-A
24 Apr: Received score of 86 (20 points) for PTE-A (Listening:90, Reading: 79, Speaking:90, Writing:90)
24 Apr: ACS assessment moved from Stage2 directly to Stage4 (no additional docs were required)
29 Apr: ACS assessment 'In Progress' - Stage4
30 Apr: Positive ACS Skills Assessment
6 May: EOI Submitted with 75 (+5) = 80 points
6 May: Victoria SS submitted
8 May: Victoria asked to resubmit the CV as per their format with more detailed JD
9 May: Submitted detailed CV
11 May: Victoria acknowledgement received
29 May: Victoria SS approved  Received invitation to lodge VISA on EOI
Next Stage: Visa application (and after approval, find a job)


----------



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I urgently need your help and any inputs to my below situation.

I applied under ICT Project Manager job code for 190 VISA for Victoria region and have received a rejection. The reason is not very clear and why I was rejected when I have meet their requirements. I have got 70 points as part of EOI. I am feeling very bad and need any help inputs as what to do next? 


The mail states the following

"Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

1. your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,
2. the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria, 
3. the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,
4. your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria, 
5. the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation. 

Nominated skilled migrants are required to live and work in Victoria for the first two years of their nominated visa. In assessing an application, the Victorian Government considers how well an applicant can demonstrate a commitment to settling in Victoria, such as connections with Australia through family, friends, previous travel, study or employment. 

We need to ensure that nominated migrants have the necessary resources, support and commitment to successfully migrate to Victoria and, in this case, it has been determined that your application did not adequately demonstrate your commitment to Victoria."


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread


*Aus 190 VISA*




Kapilsharma2015 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I urgently need your help and any inputs to my below situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

Hi Shrik,

I am also planning to submit my EOI and simultaneously apply for Victoria SS. I got my ACS positive result today. The ANZSCO code I was assessed is the same as yours 262111 (Database Administrator)

I have 65 points without SS and 70 if they include 5 points for SS. What are the current chances of getting Vic SS considering its June and immigration rules will be updated soon.

Can you help me by sharing a sample CV that I can submit to Vic State.
Thanks man, it was a big relief to me on seeing your post. I have DBA roles are still being considered for Vic sponsorship.


----------



## Digvijay_soni (Oct 10, 2014)

*response*

How much funds did you show in your application? 


Kapilsharma2015 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I urgently need your help and any inputs to my below situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Did anyone receive positive response for state sponsorship for ICT codes in recent times ?


----------



## Digvijay_soni (Oct 10, 2014)

*Response*

Hi, 

I received an invite from Victoria for ICT PM on 28th May. 
As per my understanding, its the resume which makes a clear difference and the amount/assets you show in your application. 

Regards
Digvijay



jannayaksingh said:


> Did anyone receive positive response for state sponsorship for ICT codes in recent times ?


----------



## cezanne90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm currently under 457 visa and I intend to apply 190 visa.
I hold a Bsc in Mathematics, I've got a positive skill assessment with Vetassess under Mathematician and I've been working under this occupation for almost 3 years.

However, in the victoria state sponsorship site, it mentioned that this occupation needs at least 2 years working experience in the SCIENCE INDUSTRY. I'm not sure if I've met this requirement.

I worked in a victorian government owned water company, doing statistical/forecasting analysis and also optimising & simulating water storage scheme. Does that qualifies as scientific? What are the chances that this occupation will get rejected by Vic?

Appreciate if someone could help me out. 

Thanks alot!


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

when will Victoria be opened for nominations..for Software engineer occupation.?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

What gives you an impression THAT they are closed?

Any official source?




R.P.G said:


> when will Victoria be opened for nominations..for Software engineer occupation.?


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> What gives you an impression THAT they are closed?
> 
> Any official source?


my agent told me they are applying only for NSW and victoria is not accepting.
I have no other information. I am in "Software Engineer" stream.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

can we submit our SS nomination for victoria now? for software engineer 261313.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Janardhan.G said:


> can we submit our SS nomination for victoria now? for software engineer 261313.


Yes, I don't think they stopped sending nomination approvals..


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, can someone please let me know what is the sender's name in the victoria nomination approval or denial email?


----------



## valaj (Nov 17, 2014)

jannayaksingh said:


> Just out of curiosity, can someone please let me know what is the sender's name in the victoria nomination approval or denial email?


I think you get response from - [email protected]. Its the same id from which you must have received your reference number...


----------



## valaj (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

After a wait of 3 weeks, my Vic SS got Rejected today. Its the same standard response from them.

Any pointers for 261314 (Software Tester) from here on??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

valaj said:


> Hi Guys, After a wait of 3 weeks, my Vic SS got Rejected today. Its the same standard response from them. Any pointers for 261314 (Software Tester) from here on??


 how many points did u score?


----------



## valaj (Nov 17, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> how many points did u score?


I was claiming with 65 points without VIC SS (70 with VIC SS). Following is the breakup:

AGE (25-32) - 30
IELTS - 10
Education - 15
Experience - 10


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

amzamz said:


> Yes, I don't think they stopped sending nomination approvals..


i am asking about "SS Invitations", approvals are for already got invitations.

still i am in SS nomination level. My friend told me that, victoria is no more accepting nominations for software engineer 261313, and i am not sure about it.

Thanks.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about your rejection from Victoria.

Also, I applied for Victoria SS 3-4 days ago for 261313.
I'm a BI Developer with 4 years and 11 months of experience. Though, I haven't received their acknowledgemnet email yet. (It said it will take two weeks).
I just wanted to check if anyone has any idea about Victoria SS for BI Developers under 261313?
Has anyone recently received sponsorship from them?

Thank you.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

gaurav.kushan said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your rejection from Victoria.
> 
> Also, I applied for Victoria SS 3-4 days ago for 261313.
> I'm a BI Developer with 4 years and 11 months of experience. Though, I haven't received their acknowledgemnet email yet. (It said it will take two weeks).
> ...


You applied for VIC SS 4 days ago for 261313?

why my agent is saying we can not apply for VIC SS now.

i am also into 261313, and looking for 190 visa.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Janardhan.G said:


> You applied for VIC SS 4 days ago for 261313?
> 
> why my agent is saying we can not apply for VIC SS now.
> 
> i am also into 261313, and looking for 190 visa.




Yes on 8th June, I'm not sure why your agent is telling you that.
Maybe you should ask him for a valid reason and share here. It's equally possible that we also might not be aware of some facts.

Thank you.


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

unless the code is put on hold by state.... you can still go and apply for case. Agents are a bit lazy and take ppl for a ride. I had a similar case.. else would have been sitting in australia by now.

as I see see on 

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

261xxx codes can still be applied, provided you meet the conditions.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

is there any specific Resume format to Victoria? can some point me the link to download it.

edit: got it.

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0015/22911/ChronologicalCV.pdf


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

for VIC resume,can we give our colleagues name as reference(who works at same level)? my manager dont know i am applying for VISA.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Janardhan.G said:


> for VIC resume,can we give our colleagues name as reference(who works at same level)? my manager dont know i am applying for VISA.


Not the same level. Try for atleast one level higher if not manager.


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

Janardhan.G said:


> for VIC resume,can we give our colleagues name as reference(who works at same level)? my manager dont know i am applying for VISA.


You can give your manager's reference but remember neither you will get any benefit of this nor any trouble. From my experience they do not check any references at this stage.


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Sad to receive the denial letter from Victoria after 8 weeks of wait .. Can someone please guide me what to do next. I got myself assessed under 261314 software tester category. Should I get myself assessed under 261313 or wait until the new sol/csol list is declared in July


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dear All,

I have applied for state sponsorship last week. I mentioned in the application that I have friends in NSW, SA and Victoria. 

Now, after 1 week, I have received a reference number and a follow up question to explain why I want to live in Victoria as I have friends in 2 other states. This is first time I have applied for state sponsorship in any state. Currently, I am studying advantages of coming to Victoria over NSW from the Internet.

Is it a very common scenario that applicant need to explain why they want to live in Victoria? Any tips to answer this question or referneces will be helpful from who went through this process.


BR
Aminul


----------



## valaj (Nov 17, 2014)

jannayaksingh said:


> Sad to receive the denial letter from Victoria after 8 weeks of wait .. Can someone please guide me what to do next. I got myself assessed under 261314 software tester category. Should I get myself assessed under 261313 or wait until the new sol/csol list is declared in July


Hi jannayaksingh,

We are in the same boat. Even I received a rejection for 261314 recently. Let me know if you come across any pointers from here on. I feel I am stuck as of now...


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

valaj said:


> Hi jannayaksingh,
> 
> We are in the same boat. Even I received a rejection for 261314 recently. Let me know if you come across any pointers from here on. I feel I am stuck as of now...


Hi, I'm sorry to hear about your rejection.
How long did they take to get back to you with the results?
I have applied for Victoria SS last week, however I haven't even received the reference number as of now. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## valaj (Nov 17, 2014)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi, I'm sorry to hear about your rejection.
> How long did they take to get back to you with the results?
> I have applied for Victoria SS last week, however I haven't even received the reference number as of now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Usually they take around a week to give you reference number, so you can expect your reference number some time soon. My application got rejected after 3 weeks.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

valaj said:


> Usually they take around a week to give you reference number, so you can expect your reference number some time soon. My application got rejected after 3 weeks.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

All - I've also applied for Vic nomination on Jun 15 and received an email today (Jun 16) with the reference number. EOI applied on Jun 11 with 65 points + 5 for state sponsorship under ANZSCO code 262111.

Hoping for the best.

Regards,
Vishal


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi All,

Can you please clarify the below ACS assessment.

I have total 7 Years experience in Testing and suitable for 261314 (Software Tester) code, but as per the ACS assessment, they only considered by experience after July'12? in that case I can claim points for only 3 Years?

below is the details: 

Note: Removed company names

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the
ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Electrical and Electronics Engineering from Jawaharlal Nehru
Technological University completed May 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

*The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.*

Dates: 06/08 - 06/10 (2yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Trainee Engineer
Employer: 3[ghi]
Country: INDIA
Dates: 06/10 - 06/11 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: Associate Software Engineer
Employer: 2[def]
Country: INDIA
Dates: 07/11 - 03/14 (2yrs 8mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: 1[abc]
Country: INDIA


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

pchinthireddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please clarify the below ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


Perfectly normal....there is 4 deduction rule for Electrical or electronics engg (ICT major but not closely related).


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Perfectly normal....there is 4 deduction rule for Electrical or electronics engg (ICT major but not closely related).


that Means, I will get points for all 7 years?


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

no ... only after July 2012


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi All, 

I have been a silent reader here. Wanted to encourage the recent applicants, as I got Victoria state nomination on 12th June. The application was submitted on 18th May. My occupation is ICT security professional. 

Thanks for all your support!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



isgrhul said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent reader here. Wanted to encourage the recent applicants, as I got Victoria state nomination on 12th June. The application was submitted on 18th May. My occupation is ICT security professional.
> 
> Thanks for all your support!


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

isgrhul said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent reader here. Wanted to encourage the recent applicants, as I got Victoria state nomination on 12th June. The application was submitted on 18th May. My occupation is ICT security professional.
> 
> Thanks for all your support!


How can I reach out to you, I'm also in same page same profile ICT security professional.


----------



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

Guys a quick query...

I am applying for VIC SS with my wife as a dependent.

We both are on 457 Visa and working here from past 1 year.

-> While uploading documents like Passport, all the documents should be Certified Documents? Like we need to take Xerox of each page of passport, self-sign it on these xerox copies, scan and upload?

-> Should we combine both passports in one document(mine and my wife)? If yes, same for all other documents?

-> What documents we need to provide as a "Financial resources" proof?


----------



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

I got my VIC SS rejection today under ICT Project Manager. Seems end of the road for me....


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

* Just Color scan ALL original documents and upload.


* No need to combine your documents, just upload them separately (keep an eye on the TOTAL file size). *In my View* ONLY your documents would be required with your Wife's passport copy (*NOT Sure*).


* Though evidence of Financial resources isn't required BUT I would suggest you to prepare one on the lines of attached document and sign it yourself.
*NOTE: *Make sure that IF ASKED you can also provide legitimate document to prove your financial capacity.


* IF you are unable to upload ALL documents due to space constraint THEN just mail it to them.




Raghunan said:


> Guys a quick query...
> 
> I am applying for VIC SS with my wife as a dependent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your VIC SS rejection.

All The Best in whatever you decide or do going forward.




Kapilsharma2015 said:


> I got my VIC SS rejection today under ICT Project Manager. Seems end of the road for me....


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Kapilsharma2015 said:


> I got my VIC SS rejection today under ICT Project Manager. Seems end of the road for me....


I'm sorry to hear that, when did you apply and in how much time you got the results?


----------



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

Applied on 3rd June and received result on 18th June


----------



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> * Just Color scan ALL original documents and upload.
> 
> 
> * No need to combine your documents, just upload them separately (keep an eye on the TOTAL file size). *In my View* ONLY your documents would be required with your Wife's passport copy (*NOT Sure*).
> ...


Thanks Jeeten for inputs!


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> * Just Color scan ALL original documents and upload.
> 
> 
> * No need to combine your documents, just upload them separately (keep an eye on the TOTAL file size). *In my View* ONLY your documents would be required with your Wife's passport copy (*NOT Sure*).
> ...


Hey Jeetan,

How much bank balance required for Vic ss?
Can we show property evidences?

Thanks


----------



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

I am planning to start the PR process all over again with diff job code. Shall I wait for July or can I start the ACS right now. I want to apply in Systems Analysts job code which is closed right now.

Please suggest what to do?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Following information was shared by an agent with one of my Friends who was processing his VIC SS via him last month.




> *Funds related documents are required while submitting state sponsorship application.*
> 
> Liquid funds are: FDs/Savings/Bonds/MFs/Shares/PPFs; fixed assets are: Land/flat/Car
> 
> ...






mandy2137 said:


> Hey Jeetan,
> 
> How much bank balance required for Vic ss?
> Can we show property evidences?
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*IMO.*..you should wait for *Skilled Occupations List (SOL)* for *NEXT FY* to be published and then based on it take next steps.


Its just a matter of another 15-20 days.




Kapilsharma2015 said:


> I am planning to start the PR process all over again with diff job code. Shall I wait for July or can I start the ACS right now. I want to apply in Systems Analysts job code which is closed right now.
> 
> Please suggest what to do?


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Ajith,

I would like to know how you went with your application. I submitted EOI yesterday and realized on the last step that system calculated 10 extra points for my experience pre-qualification.

However, excluding that I have sufficient points (65) to be given a nomination. 
Is my situation going to be hard due to those 10 extra points counted by system?

Should I remove those experience details which were prior to my education qualification and update the EOI?

This is my first shot, hence I would like to be as safe as I can.

Appreciate early replies from seniors of this forum. Thanks in advance.


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

*Victoria Invite Rejection*

Hi Guys,

I have received rejection invite email for Software tester job profile in Victoria subclass190.Submitted application with 70 points and not sure what was the matter.

Please suggest for the next process.

Thanks


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

Shattered .Wasted quality time behind Vict SS. as the trends shows of maximum rejection.


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

one of the reasons I have seen VIC rejecting is for anyone scoring 60 or more points without SS. If you can qualify without SS then why apply and waste their sponsorship. Probably they may have their data to back it up. Ppl take 190 from VIC and then apply 189 and with 189 file their application. Software developer is in federal list... wait 2 weeks and apply 189 after july 1.
Dont give up ... you will get it.


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks buddy for boosting up. Going through various threads to get more information.


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a couple of queries and would seek your help.

1. I submitted EOI yesterday and realized on the last step that system calculated 10 extra points for my experience pre-qualification. The application asked to upload all the work experience in the last 10 years.
However, excluding that I have sufficient points (65) to be given a nomination. Is my situation going to be hard due to those 10 extra points counted by system?
Should I remove those experience details which were prior to my education qualification and update the EOI?

2. I have been working in Melbourne on a 457 visa for the last two years at a client's place. My Employer is based in Sydney. 
In my EOI should I choose the State as Victoria or NSW for my 2 years of experience? 

I am concerned about going wrong in my first attempt. Appreciate early replies from seniors of this forum. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...





beautiful-life said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a couple of queries and would seek your help.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Sorry to hear about your VIC SS rejection.
> 
> All The Best in whatever you decide or do going forward.



Kapil Sharma I dont understand how many times you have been rejected because you said you applied on 3rd and got rejection today but you said the same thing on first of June as well about rejection of Victoria SS. Check the below post from 1st June. Or am I missing something

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/766585-aus-190-visa.html#post7295145


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

*EOI Queries*



Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline...


Thanks Jeeten.
I have updated my EOI to reflect the experience based on ACS outcome. This has reduced 10 points, which I anticipated.

Also, I have updated the State as Victoria for my local experience. You mentioned about a reference letter from the employer stating this. I would like to know if I have to get a specific letter stating my place of work or the letter which I already got before ACS will suffice?

Thanks again for your time. Appreciate your help


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF the letter that you used for ACS has work location as Melbourne THEN it should work.




beautiful-life said:


> Thanks Jeeten.
> I have updated my EOI to reflect the experience based on ACS outcome. This has reduced 10 points, which I anticipated.
> 
> Also, I have updated the State as Victoria for my local experience. You mentioned about a reference letter from the employer stating this. I would like to know if I have to get a specific letter stating my place of work or the letter which I already got before ACS will suffice?
> ...


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

*EOI Queries*



Jeeten#80 said:


> IF the letter that you used for ACS has work location as Melbourne THEN it should work.



Hi Jeeten,
The footer in the letter has NSW address. No mention of Melbourne address anywhere.
This morning I updated the EOI to reflect VIC state for my local experience.

What do you suggest in this case?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

THEN probably you might have to get a NEW Employer Reference Letter and see IF your employer can mention in it that you are working at a Client Location in Melbourne *From Date - Still Continuing* OR *for the last 2 years*.





beautiful-life said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> The footer in the letter has NSW address. No mention of Melbourne address anywhere.
> This morning I updated the EOI to reflect VIC state for my local experience.
> 
> What do you suggest in this case?


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> THEN probably you might have to get a NEW Employer Reference Letter and see IF your employer can mention in it that you are working at a Client Location in Melbourne *From Date - Still Continuing* OR *for the last 2 years*.


I will probably ask my Employer for a new reference letter.
While we wait for the EOI result, is there any preparation that needs to be done to apply the VIC State Nomination? It will be great if there is already a thread explaining the process that you could guide me to. Thanks Jeeten


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

beautiful-life said:


> I will probably ask my Employer for a new reference letter.
> While we wait for the EOI result, is there any preparation that needs to be done to apply the VIC State Nomination? It will be great if there is already a thread explaining the process that you could guide me to. Thanks Jeeten



Hi,
Sorry for not briefing my details.

ACS done
Local exp - 2 yrs
17/6/15 - PTE - Proficient
19/6/15 - EOI applied for code 261314 (S/W Tester) with 60 (+5 SS ) = 65 points.

Need your assistance for the next process. Do we submit VIC SS after we get a response for the EOI?

Thanks everyone for taking out time in assisting us.


----------



## anant1983brams (May 10, 2015)

RECEIVED REJECTION....

Dont know Why?? applied with 70pts n still....???

Thank you for your client’s application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of the application, we regret to inform you that your client has not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your client’s application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on their ability to address a number of criteria, including:

§ ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

§ demand for particular skills and expertise, and ability to find work in Victoria,

§ the suitability and transferability of qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

§ ability and commitment to establishing themselves, and any dependents, in Victoria

§ the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for the occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your client’s application demonstrated their ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

Your client is entitled to reapply for Victorian Government nomination six months after the date of this email, provided the occupation remains on Victoria’s occupation list, and your client meets any other relevant criteria. See our website for further information on nomination requirements: LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au.

Please quote Reference Number: SS-2015-016XX in all of your communication to us.
__________________


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is one of those threads. Just skim through the posts for more details.


ALL other required information is available on *Skilled Nominated (190) Visa*






beautiful-life said:


> I will probably ask my Employer for a new reference letter.
> While we wait for the EOI result, is there any preparation that needs to be done to apply the VIC State Nomination? It will be great if there is already a thread explaining the process that you could guide me to. Thanks Jeeten


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,

I have applied for Vic SS today. Since I have been working here for the last 2 years I am eligible for the Streamlined Pathway.
After submitting the application I realized that I did not upload my 457 visa.
However, I have uploaded all other documents.
Will this be an issue or Vic will understand after looking at my other documents and consider this for Streamlined pathway? Is there a way to email them my 457 Visa with an explanation?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Email them your 457 Visa copy with a brief explanation. WITH your name and Passport Number (_As you might NOT have received the reference number_).


[email protected]





beautiful-life said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for Vic SS today. Since I have been working here for the last 2 years I am eligible for the Streamlined Pathway.
> After submitting the application I realized that I did not upload my 457 visa.
> ...


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Email them your 457 Visa copy with a brief explanation. WITH your name and Passport Number (_As you might NOT have received the reference number_).
> 
> 
> [email protected]


Hi Jeeten,
Thank you for your inputs.
I sent an email to VIC personnel last night attaching my 457 visa and got an acknowledgment this morning.
My SS application has been accepted and the ack no. is SS-2015-02XXX.

Is there anyone else here waiting for the Vic nomination?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Great!


All The Best with SS Nomination.


IDEALLY you should get in a weeks time IF NOT early.





beautiful-life said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> Thank you for your inputs.
> I sent an email to VIC personnel last night attaching my 457 visa and got an acknowledgment this morning.
> My SS application has been accepted and the ack no. is SS-2015-02XXX.
> ...


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Great!
> 
> 
> All The Best with SS Nomination.
> ...


Hi guys,

I have a good news for. My State Nomination has been approved. I can't believe it happened in a day.
Since I had filed EOI in advancel, the invitation came up following the nomination. Just wanted to share this good news with you all as your suggestions helped me complete the process. 
Thanks a ton.

Now, the process is applying PR. If there is anyone here who has already applied please let me know if there are any critical points to be taken care. Appreciate you help.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations AND ALL THE BEST with VISA Stage |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



beautiful-life said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a good news for. My State Nomination has been approved. I can't believe it happened in a day.
> Since I had filed EOI in advancel, the invitation came up following the nomination. Just wanted to share this good news with you all as your suggestions helped me complete the process.
> ...


----------



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

Congratulations!!

That was real quick.

We heard lot of rejections from VIC SS recently for S/W Tester code. I think things are changing slowly now.

Good Luck for your Visa Process as well 



beautiful-life said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a good news for. My State Nomination has been approved. I can't believe it happened in a day.
> Since I had filed EOI in advancel, the invitation came up following the nomination. Just wanted to share this good news with you all as your suggestions helped me complete the process.
> ...


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Raghunan said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> That was real quick.
> 
> ...


True. I have read many threads which mentioned rejections by VIC off late.
My case may have been approved because I have been working in Melbourne since 2 years. This might be a case of Streamlined Pathway.

Good luck on your EOI.


----------



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

beautiful-life said:


> True. I have read many threads which mentioned rejections by VIC off late.
> My case may have been approved because I have been working in Melbourne since 2 years. This might be a case of Streamlined Pathway.
> 
> Good luck on your EOI.



Ahh! There you go! Clear advantage than most of others.

I stay in Melbourne too  and on 457. Also planning to go via VIC SS.

BTW, how did you prove your Financial Status?


----------



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

beautiful-life said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a good news for. My State Nomination has been approved. I can't believe it happened in a day.
> Since I had filed EOI in advancel, the invitation came up following the nomination. Just wanted to share this good news with you all as your suggestions helped me complete the process.
> ...


One important query: Just curious to know!
Did you file EOI for 189 prior to filing VIC SS Nomination? If so, once your SS is approved, did you get a separate EOI(190)? And what happened to your 189? Did it freeze now?

If it freeze, then obviously, you will not be eligible to future invitation rounds. I guess you know that already.


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Raghunan said:


> One important query: Just curious to know!
> Did you file EOI for 189 prior to filing VIC SS Nomination? If so, once your SS is approved, did you get a separate EOI(190)? And what happened to your 189? Did it freeze now?
> 
> If it freeze, then obviously, you will not be eligible to future invitation rounds. I guess you know that already.


Hi,

I only applied 190 (code 261314). Filed my EOI first and then applied Vic SS. The approval and invitation came together.
I did not show any financial proof.
Hope that helps. All the best


----------



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks!

That helps. Probably you need to have Financial Documents ready while filing your VISA. They "*MIGHT"* ask!



beautiful-life said:


> Hi,
> 
> I only applied 190 (code 261314). Filed my EOI first and then applied Vic SS. The approval and invitation came together.
> I did not show any financial proof.
> Hope that helps. All the best


----------



## geetsingh (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

Im seeing few posts, where people have 60 or even 70 points, but still applying for Vic SS.

Why??

If anybody has 60 or more points they automatically qualify for 189 Visa & can go to any State post their PR, then why applying for Vic SS.

Why not simply apply for EOI & post that file the Visa?


----------



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

geetsingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im seeing few posts, where people have 60 or even 70 points, but still applying for Vic SS.
> 
> ...


It all boil downs to personal choice, various preferences, SOL/CSOL lists, ofcourse if you already got a offer letter from a company or you have already worked or studied in that particular state and have friends/family to rely on.

And most importantly, time taken to process your Visa application in 190 is "*USUALLY*" less than 189.


----------



## cezanne90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've just submitted my vic state sponsorship application, I've been living in Melbourne for 6 years and working in Melb for almost 3 years, currently under 457 visa.
I attached my 457 grant letter when I apply for it, but do I need to inform the vic states that I'm eligible for the streamlined pathway?

Btw, congratz beautiful-life! Absolutely beautifuL!


----------



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

cezanne90 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just submitted my vic state sponsorship application, I've been living in Melbourne for 6 years and working in Melb for almost 3 years, currently under 457 visa.
> I attached my 457 grant letter when I apply for it, but do I need to inform the vic states that I'm eligible for the streamlined pathway?
> ...


While applying VIC nomination, there is a way to mention that you are already on 457 visa. 


Q4.6.1 If you are currently living in Australia, indicate which visa you hold _*


_Apart from that you have to attach 2 additional documents.

=======================================================
Streamlined Pathway to State Nomination for 457 Visa Holders

Additional documents with their online application form:

1. an electronic copy of the subclass 457 visa grant letter/email or a copy of the 457 visa page of their passport
2. a confirmation of employment letter or a copy of the contract of employment (note that the applicant may include more than one employer in this documentation).
=======================================================

I suggest you to upload your latest pay-slips also as additional document or a latest HR letter. Always providing more proof is better!


----------



## cezanne90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Raghunan said:


> While applying VIC nomination, there is a way to mention that you are already on 457 visa.
> 
> 
> Q4.6.1 If you are currently living in Australia, indicate which visa you hold _*
> ...



Thanks for the advice Raghunan, I've already attached both documents before submitting my application.
Do you think I should email my pay slip to them even though it's not needed?

EDIT: I just remember that I've also attached a reference letter that my manager wrote to me 2 days ago on my application. I guess that's enough proof that I'm still working there.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

cezanne90 said:


> Thanks for the advice Raghunan, I've already attached both documents before submitting my application.
> Do you think I should email my pay slip to them even though it's not needed?
> 
> EDIT: I just remember that I've also attached a reference letter that my manager wrote to me 2 days ago on my application. I guess that's enough proof that I'm still working there.


Yup...Employer declaration is enough...expect nomination in 1-2 days....


----------



## cezanne90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Just like to say that the victoria state sponsor has approved my application and I'm stoked to receive an invitation from DIAC. 

Really happy and relieved. Thanks everyone for the tips, you guys have been a big help


----------



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

cezanne90 said:


> Just like to say that the victoria state sponsor has approved my application and I'm stoked to receive an invitation from DIAC.
> 
> Really happy and relieved. Thanks everyone for the tips, you guys have been a big help


Congratulation!!

What is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

cezanne90 said:


> Just like to say that the victoria state sponsor has approved my application and I'm stoked to receive an invitation from DIAC.
> 
> Really happy and relieved. Thanks everyone for the tips, you guys have been a big help


Congratulations! !!


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

cezanne90 said:


> Just like to say that the victoria state sponsor has approved my application and I'm stoked to receive an invitation from DIAC.
> 
> Really happy and relieved. Thanks everyone for the tips, you guys have been a big help


Congratulations 
When did you apply and for which code? Thanks


----------



## cezanne90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks guys ^^



Raghunan said:


> Congratulation!!
> 
> What is your ANZSCO code?





gaurav.kushan said:


> Congratulations
> When did you apply and for which code? Thanks


Mine is a bit different to most people here. I apply as a Mathematician 224112. I was a bit worried about their requirement : 2 years experience in Science industry, because I didn't work in a science industry. But my work are pretty much scientific so I point out all my scientific related projects in my resume.

I applied yesterday night, and received an approval today afternoon


----------



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

cezanne90 said:


> Thanks guys ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!! That was a real quickie


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I just received VIC SS.  
I applied for SS on 8th June 2015 and got the results in almost 3 weeks. 
Thanks to all of you as you all have been my only source of guidance here. 

My profile : 
261313 (software engineer)
5 years of experience as a business intelligence developer/consultant in India. 

Can anyone please let me know the next steps? 

Thank you all once again  

Gaurav


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received VIC SS.
> I applied for SS on 8th June 2015 and got the results in almost 3 weeks.
> ...


Same pinch, I also got the Invite and we are now in the same boat.

I will PM you my number and we can plan together.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received VIC SS.
> I applied for SS on 8th June 2015 and got the results in almost 3 weeks.
> ...


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Hi Jeetan,

After we get the invite how much timeframe it takes to get the VISA granted ?

Regards
Kishore


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...IMO...*


CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.


AFTER that CO take 2 weeks for processing an application. THEN in a months time after this you may except a GRANT IF everything is in place.

*NOTE:* Have seen few applicants getting Direct GRANT in about 50-60 days of submitting their application.





kishoreshet said:


> Hi Jeetan,
> 
> After we get the invite how much timeframe it takes to get the VISA granted ?
> 
> ...


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *...IMO...*
> 
> 
> CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.
> ...


You are too good brother - Thanks for all the help and I have been reading almost all your posts, they are the most valuable and informative stuff.

Thank you again.
Mumbai style - Jhakas


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Kishore for your kind words  !






kishoreshet said:


> You are too good brother - Thanks for all the help and I have been reading almost all your posts, they are the most valuable and informative stuff.
> 
> Thank you again.
> Mumbai style - Jhakas


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

anyone got accepted / rejected in database admin category recently?


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Same pinch, I also got the Invite and we are now in the same boat.
> 
> I will PM you my number and we can plan together.


Congrats both of you!


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I received an invite from Victoria SS last friday.
And it is very unfortunate that i realized now that in my EOI i by mistake have mentioned my work experience without deducting ACS's 2 years and which has given me 5 extra points. i.e. EOI is 65 points. 
However, in my Victoria SS I mentioned 55 only without SS to them. 

I would be thankful if anyone from you can let me know that, as I know if i wait for the invite to be lapsed in 2 months after then I can edit my EOI.
If I do so, then will I be able to apply for Victoria SS again after update? 
Cuz I know after rejection they say 6 months you can't apply, but after the invitation lapses can we apply again immediately? 

thank you in advance.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As discussed yesterday: 

Did you drop an email to VIC SS Dept?

They will be able to answer your following queries.




gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an invite from Victoria SS last friday.
> And it is very unfortunate that i realized now that in my EOI i by mistake have mentioned my work experience without deducting ACS's 2 years and which has given me 5 extra points. i.e. EOI is 65 points.
> ...


----------



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

For which Job code you received Vic SS


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Can anyone say which is easy ?
Getting nomination from NSW or Victoria !

May I lodge separate EOI to Victoria also..

Waiting for NSW Nomination invite for a month


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ragul28 said:


> Can anyone say which is easy ?
> Getting nomination from NSW or Victoria !
> 
> May I lodge separate EOI to Victoria also..
> ...


If you are talking about ICT, then NSW is comparatively easy.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Ragul28 said:


> Can anyone say which is easy ?
> Getting nomination from NSW or Victoria !
> 
> May I lodge separate EOI to Victoria also..
> ...


In my opinion, raising two EOI's isn't advisable. It can be considered as fraud.
Seniors can validate my statement.


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> If you are talking about ICT, then NSW is comparatively easy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


I am a Civil Engineer.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect.




> *How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?*
> 
> 
> There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.
> ...





gaurav.kushan said:


> In my opinion, raising two EOI's isn't advisable. It can be considered as fraud.
> Seniors can validate my statement.





Ragul28 said:


> Can anyone say which is easy ?
> Getting nomination from NSW or Victoria !
> 
> May I lodge separate EOI to Victoria also..
> ...


----------



## sanchit749 (May 11, 2015)

First of all a huge round of applause for Jeeten. As many people have said already , your posts are really informative and I hope I will be also able to help the same way. Really disheartened to see you couldn't make it. But there is alway light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## sanchit749 (May 11, 2015)

Dear expat members,
I am applying for 261311 analyst programmer. 
My profile : did my undergrad(bachelors of computer applications)from India and later worked for 39 months as a programmer. And then immediately joined university of Melbourne in March 2015 and perusing a master in information system and the course finishes in December 2016. Currently holding a student visa 574. 
Applied for assessment on 7th June and Recieved a positive ACS assessment on 10th June. 
Point breakdown:
Age: 30
English : 10
Qualification: 15
Total 55
I am writing PTE(English test)this 14 July and hoping to get good score to have extra 10 points and then my score becomes 65. 
I see that the trend is that if you have 60 or more you have chances of rejection for VIC SS.
So my question to all of you is that, I have a 55 point as of now and if I get SS I will have 60 so should I apply for the SS with 55 or write the English exam, get an extra 10, make my score 65 and then apply to SS(why not go for 189 directly ? Because I believe the chances will be more for PR approval if I have a SS and I won't be competing with the common pool of 189)

Regards.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

sanchit749 said:


> Dear expat members,
> I am applying for 261311 analyst programmer.
> My profile : did my undergrad(bachelors of computer applications)from India and later worked for 39 months as a programmer. And then immediately joined university of Melbourne in March 2015 and perusing a master in information system and the course finishes in December 2016. Currently holding a student visa 574.
> Applied for assessment on 7th June and Recieved a positive ACS assessment on 10th June.
> ...


I think VIC needs 7 in each band in IELTS or 65 in PTE


----------



## sanchit749 (May 11, 2015)

Pte score overall 80
Listening 77
Reading 84
Speaking 90
Writing 75
Ielts equivalent is 7.5


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

sanchit749 said:


> Pte score overall 80
> Listening 77
> Reading 84
> Speaking 90
> ...


That's great. Sorry I missed your English language points


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Ragul28 said:


> Can anyone say which is easy ?
> Getting nomination from NSW or Victoria !
> 
> May I lodge separate EOI to Victoria also..
> ...


NSW is way more easy.


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

Just wanted to update this thread which I've been following for some time.

Today morning I received Vic State sponsorship and invite to apply for Visa in Skill Select.  

If Jeeten/anyone else can point me to the right link in the forum for Visa application do's & don'ts that would be really helpful.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Congrats!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Visa Application |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


IF few referenced links don't work THEN search them in the new IMMI website.


*Document Checklist | PCC - MEDICALS and IED into Australia | FORM 80*





VishalN said:


> Just wanted to update this thread which I've been following for some time.
> 
> Today morning I received Vic State sponsorship and invite to apply for Visa in Skill Select.
> 
> If Jeeten/anyone else can point me to the right link in the forum for Visa application do's & don'ts that would be really helpful.


----------



## sanchit749 (May 11, 2015)

Guys can anyone please guide me on my previous post, would really appreciate any insights.


----------



## sanchit749 (May 11, 2015)

Dear expat members,
I am applying for 261311 analyst programmer. 
My profile: did my undergrad (bachelors of computer applications)from India and later worked for 39 months as a programmer. And then immediately joined university of Melbourne in March 2015 and pursuing a master in information system and the course finishes in December 2016. Currently holding a student visa 573. 
Applied for assessment on 7th June and Received a positive ACS assessment on 10th June. 
Point breakdown:
Age: 30
English : 10 (PTE overall 80; Listening 77; Reading 84; Speaking 90 ; Writing 75)
Qualification: 15
Total 55
I am writing PTE(2nd attempt of English test)this 14 July and hoping to get good score(79+ all sections) to have extra 10 points and then my score becomes 65. 
I see that the trend is that if you have 60 or more you have chances of rejection for VIC SS.
So my question to all of you is that, I have a 55 point as of now and if I get SS I will have 60 so should I apply for the SS with 55 or write the English exam, get an extra 10, which makes my score 65 and then apply to SS(why not go for 189 directly ? Because I believe the chances will be more for PR approval if I have a SS and I won't be competing with the common pool of 189)

Regards.


----------



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

sanchit749 said:


> Dear expat members,
> I am applying for 261311 analyst programmer.
> My profile: did my undergrad (bachelors of computer applications)from India and later worked for 39 months as a programmer. And then immediately joined university of Melbourne in March 2015 and pursuing a master in information system and the course finishes in December 2016. Currently holding a student visa 573.
> Applied for assessment on 7th June and Received a positive ACS assessment on 10th June.
> ...


Hi Sanchit,

Yes, you are right. If you already have 55, then you can go for VIC SS, get 5 more additional and apply for VISA.

Unless you are planning for other states, and unless VIC rejects your SS, I dont see any valid reason why you dont want to go for VIC SS with your 55 points.

As per me, you are already in Melbourne on Student Visa contributing to VIC govt, so you have a good chance of getting VIC SS.

If it rejects, any way you have plan B of writing again PTE to gain 10 more points. So nothing wrong in trying VIC SS


----------



## sanchit749 (May 11, 2015)

Raghunan said:


> Hi Sanchit,
> 
> Yes, you are right. If you already have 55, then you can go for VIC SS, get 5 more additional and apply for VISA.
> 
> ...


Thanks Raghunan, with your advice gona apply to VIC SS with my 55 points.


----------



## Ramky (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have applied to VIC SS on 29-May-2015, with 55 points and ANZSCO- 262112(ICT Security Specialist). I was rejected SS(19-Jun-2015)with the following comments: 
_"While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria."_ 

I am surprised at their decision, can any one help me in understanding the reasons behind this decision. Also, how soon can I reapply for VIC ?


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Ramky,

As far I know, you can apply after 6 months again.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Do people from outside Australia get state sponsorship? 

I have 55 points, working in kuwait...can i apply EOI with that ?


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi nmurshed,
Yes, people get outside from Australia.
Each state has own procedure, check respective website for basic requirements.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

It shows we need to have fund of 30000$ !!!


----------



## sanchit749 (May 11, 2015)

Ramky said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied to VIC SS on 29-May-2015, with 55 points and ANZSCO- 262112(ICT Security Specialist). I was rejected SS(19-Jun-2015)with the following comments:
> _"While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria."_
> ...


The competition is definitely there when it comes to ICT jobs in VIC, But keep trying the VISA process works ultimately.


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Visa Application |||*
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​
> ...


Thanks Jeeten. I will go through all the links in detail before I submit my Visa application.


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

many congratulations Vishal and all the very best for next steps!!!

also, please reply to my PM 



VishalN said:


> Just wanted to update this thread which I've been following for some time.
> 
> Today morning I received Vic State sponsorship and invite to apply for Visa in Skill Select.
> 
> If Jeeten/anyone else can point me to the right link in the forum for Visa application do's & don'ts that would be really helpful.


----------



## Xainta (Jun 7, 2015)

Dear Seniors 

please confirm can my sister apply for VIC SS. She have total 4 years of experience as Sw developer. If ACS deducts her 2 years of Experience, can she apply for VIC SS as experience required for her JOB ID is 3 years . did Victoria state counts her experience after ACS deduction period or total exp ? 

need info in this regard . 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Xainta said:


> Dear Seniors
> 
> please confirm can my sister apply for VIC SS. She have total 4 years of experience as Sw developer. If ACS deducts her 2 years of Experience, can she apply for VIC SS as experience required for her JOB ID is 3 years . did Victoria state counts her experience after ACS deduction period or total exp ?
> 
> ...


That is right, she will be left with 2 years of experience after ACS assessment which falls short of Victoria requirement


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi All,

One of the requirements for Victoria SS is finances, I asked them on what is needed to show finances. I got a reply that they don't need evidence however we must have finance to support application which is similar to what is mentioned on website. Can anyone who has already gone through the process provide some input because I find this statement conflicting. If they don't need evidence then how can I support the application with finances. What point of time I would need the finances, can it be assets as well(like evaluation of property)


----------



## sanchit749 (May 11, 2015)

Xainta said:


> Dear Seniors
> 
> please confirm can my sister apply for VIC SS. She have total 4 years of experience as Sw developer. If ACS deducts her 2 years of Experience, can she apply for VIC SS as experience required for her JOB ID is 3 years . did Victoria state counts her experience after ACS deduction period or total exp ?
> 
> ...


This is what the website says and according to basic English language rules, this means that you specify your complete work experience. Nowhere it is explicitly mentioned that you need to reduce 2 years and then present it and moreover you have to submit your ACS assessment document, so it doesn't matter as they will consider what they want from the ACS assessment letter.
I have a total of 3.3 years of work experience and still i have applied for the SS, its a free application and no harm in giving it a shot. 
I hope i did not confuse you.

Paraphrasing from Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria
"Some occupations have additional requirements, such as specializations, work experience requirements and additional English language requirements. These are also noted on the occupation lists.
Work experience
Work experience in your nominated occupation must be post qualification. 
Check the State Nomination Occupation Lists for Victoria for additional work experience requirements for your occupation."
"2. Prepare your documents
When you lodge your online application, you must provide:
a detailed resume or CV
Victorian nomination declaration
*a skills assessment*
English language test results (if applicable)
offer of employment (if applicable)."


----------



## sanchit749 (May 11, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of the requirements for Victoria SS is finances, I asked them on what is needed to show finances. I got a reply that they don't need evidence however we must have finance to support application which is similar to what is mentioned on website. Can anyone who has already gone through the process provide some input because I find this statement conflicting. If they don't need evidence then how can I support the application with finances. What point of time I would need the finances, can it be assets as well(like evaluation of property)


They wont ask you for any documents cause they trust you. Its just that they want to know if in case you don't land in a job soon, will you be able to support yourself.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sanchit749 said:


> This is what the website says and according to basic English language rules, this means that you specify your complete work experience. Nowhere it is explicitly mentioned that you need to reduce 2 years and then present it and moreover you have to submit your ACS assessment document, so it doesn't matter as they will consider what they want from the ACS assessment letter.
> I have a total of 3.3 years of work experience and still i have applied for the SS, its a free application and no harm in giving it a shot.
> I hope i did not confuse you.
> 
> ...


You can apply but at the end you would have to provide proof and would lose all Visa fee if you fail to provide proof for your points and claims

When you go for skill assessment and you have Degree outside of Australia then below is scenario
You have ICT major degree, so to make this degree equivalent to AQF degree, you have to have 2 years experience which means if your total experience in your nominated occupation is 1 Jan 2010 to current, you will get a clear instruction that your relevant experience is after Dec, 2011 which means you are left with experience starting from Jan 2012
So if you wouldn't be able to claim any points for 2010 and 2011


----------



## sanchit749 (May 11, 2015)

Hi Guys received a mail from VIC SS about the minimum work experience . This should clear the confusion.
My Question to them : "I have a total of 3 years and 3 months of related work experience in the below mentioned occupation, but ACS in accordance to their standard procedure has deducted my initial 2 years of experience. So do i still meet your minimum work experience requirement ?"

Reply from [email protected] : 
Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. 

The Victorian Government nomination process is not connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience. 
Applicants must provide a detailed CV which includes the relevant information about work experience and checks may be undertaken where necessary. Our office considers overall experience. 

For more information on Victorian nomination eligibility, see our website: 

Skilled Nominated (190) visa - minimum eligibility requirements 
Skilled Regional (489) visa - minimum eligibility requirements 

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program
Investment and Trade
Department of Economic Development, Jobs, Transport and Resources 
GPO Box 4509, Melbourne, Victoria 3000
LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au __________________________________________________________
T: 03 9651 9756 | [email protected]


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sanchit749 said:


> Hi Guys received a mail from VIC SS about the minimum work experience . This should clear the confusion.
> My Question to them : "I have a total of 3 years and 3 months of related work experience in the below mentioned occupation, but ACS in accordance to their standard procedure has deducted my initial 2 years of experience. So do i still meet your minimum work experience requirement ?"
> 
> Reply from [email protected] :
> ...


Thanks for clarifying with state, it certainly will be helpful for folks who are in this kind of situation


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

Destination_Melbourne said:


> many congratulations Vishal and all the very best for next steps!!!
> 
> also, please reply to my PM



Thanks and I've replied to your PM with the details requested 

Best of luck to you too..


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,
I have a query.
I receieved VIC SS, and by mistake i realised that in my EOI I have mentioned full experience i.e. 4.10 years instead of 2.10. (so it made my EOI with 65 points with SS, which actually should be 60).
In my Vic SS application I have mentioned 55 DIAC points only.
Now, i can't lodge the visa cuz it's a risk as I won't be able to prove 65 points at the time of EOI. 

Can anyone advise?
(Other than waiting for 2 months step)

Can i email Vic SS team to issue a new SS against new EOI? or any other alternative?


----------



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

sanchit749 said:


> Hi Guys received a mail from VIC SS about the minimum work experience . This should clear the confusion.
> My Question to them : "I have a total of 3 years and 3 months of related work experience in the below mentioned occupation, but ACS in accordance to their standard procedure has deducted my initial 2 years of experience. So do i still meet your minimum work experience requirement ?"
> 
> Reply from [email protected] :
> ...


Thanks for the Information Sanchit!!


----------



## upkar2810 (May 29, 2015)

Hi,

I applied for Victoria state sponsorship and got a rejection letter. ( Current Mood - Disheartened )

How long will I have to wait to apply again for Victorian sponsorship from date of rejection .( Current belief - hopeful)


----------



## Digvijay_soni (Oct 10, 2014)

*Document Checklist (190)*

Hi,

I read in one of the forums that mandate for 190 documents are a photo and form 80 (apart form other documents). 

I checked with my agent that its not mandate to upload photo but i doubt his knowledge. Can someone please help me that do i need to upload passport size photos for all members and what is form 80 about? I filled form 1221 for all dependents. 

Digvijay


----------



## kabeer786 (Mar 22, 2015)

Friends

I had filed for DIBP on 8th December 2014, Medicals and PCC 8th jan, and i have got the grant on 3rd of july..........really feeling happy and overwhelmed, the wait has finally paid off, please dont lose patience, i know its nerve wreaking and i have been there........but hang in.......better late than never........thank you all for being there for me and for the kind assuring words.....love you all and all the best.........planning to go to OZ in the month of October, if anyone is planning to go during that time to Melbourne and wants to share accommodation, please let me know..


----------



## sun14 (May 18, 2014)

Hi

Are they still accepting ICT applications ..?


----------



## Aus4me (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks Sanchit479 for sharing your experience.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello Mike, I am new to this forum. I have also applied for my assessment as a statistician. This is my 12th week , I applied on April 21st 2015. I have done mathematics hons, and MSc Operational research. However my work experience is little diversified. Can you please tell me about your credentials and where has your application reached so far ?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hello Mike, I am new to this forum. I have also applied for my assessment as a statistician. This is my 12th week , I applied on April 21st 2015. I have done mathematics hons, and MSc Operational research. However my work experience is little diversified. Can you please tell me about your credentials and where has your application reached so far ?


Hello Friends,

I am submitting the Victoria application and got a question

Q6.4 Spouse occupation-- My Wife has worked earlier and has computers degree but she is not working now. Should I select Homemaker as the option or any other option from this drop down menu? Question is not very clear about whether it's general field of her work/study or whether they are asking about current work

Appreciate if those who has gone through Victoria application can share their experience


----------



## amitkal (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi,

I have a question,

I applied for 189 with 60 points in 2613 (Software engineer) at the end of May 2015. Looking at the current situation it seems like i might not get invite till october or november. I was looking for ways to improve my score so i have some options,

1. Give IELTS/PTE again and score 8 in all sections (I already have an 7 in all sections and 8 overall)
2. Apply for VIC state sponsorship and then 190 with 65 points.
3. Claim 5 points for partner skills. (This is most expensive option of all so dont want to go for this)

I feel like i should go for #1 but there is no guarantee that i will get what i want. And, I am not sure about the time required for #2. 

Can someone give some suggestion and also provide on timeline for visa 190 and time required to get invite from Vic?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am submitting the Victoria application and got a question
> 
> ...





amitkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question,
> 
> ...


I would suggest Apply for State sponsorship and in parallel book for English test. Both of them take time, you have a fallback plan whichever comes first, go for it


----------



## amitkal (Jan 27, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> I would suggest Apply for State sponsorship and in parallel book for English test. Both of them take time, you have a fallback plan whichever comes first, go for it


Thanks for the reply. That is what i was planning to do too. However, what if i apply for state sponsorship and it takes 3 months (12 weeks) and in between i get invite for my EOI 189 or get good score in english test, can i withdraw my application with state sponsorship anytime?


----------



## amitkal (Jan 27, 2015)

Also, should i submit a new EOI for 190 now or just apply for state sponsorship and wait for the approval?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

amitkal said:


> Thanks for the reply. That is what i was planning to do too. However, what if i apply for state sponsorship and it takes 3 months (12 weeks) and in between i get invite for my EOI 189 or get good score in english test, can i withdraw my application with state sponsorship anytime?


Yes, you can send them a message for not considering your application anymore. Also, you can file two EOIs , one for SS and another for 189 so that they don't impact each other.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

upkar2810 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for Victoria state sponsorship and got a rejection letter. ( Current Mood - Disheartened )
> 
> How long will I have to wait to apply again for Victorian sponsorship from date of rejection .( Current belief - hopeful)


Six Months wait


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Same pinch, I also got the Invite and we are now in the same boat.
> 
> I will PM you my number and we can plan together.


How much time they took for approval after you had applied in Victoria SS site?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sun14 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are they still accepting ICT applications ..?


I am sure yes because it is still in their list and have not stated anywhere that they have or going to stop nomination for ICT. 
I also applied today


----------



## Ali_1986 (Jul 13, 2015)

*Mobs*

I am writing in regards to Victoria 190 State Sponsorship. I am Geologist by profession and living in Perth WA since 2009. I have completed 2 years study from university in Perth and currently working for oil and gas multinational company on offshore. I fly whole around the Australian Ocean and our company has an head office in Perth.As, I have mentioned above that I work on offshore rigs on 28 dats on and 28 days off so I can stay anywhere in Australia.

My question is Would I be eligible for Victoria State 190 visa. As, I have been working for this company since November 2012. 6.0 bands in ielts (all modules) and 2 years of Australian education with a positive skill Assessment from Vetassess. Currently,I am on 457 visa.
However,I am only confused about Victoria State other requirements like you have to have a job offer letter in Victoria I am already working for the company which dont have any problem with my living where ever I live in any Australian city even though If i choose to live in Victoria state after my 190 case gets approved. 


Could any please guide me on this matter. Also If u think there is some other options you have for me please let me know as Geologist is not in Sol list any more😓


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys is there an Excel sheet for EOI tracking for Victoria?


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

*commitment statement*

Do we need to submit commitment statement for Victoria while submitting on-line Victoria state nomination form?

It's asking for only simple declaration and other documents.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

VickyNZ said:


> Do we need to submit commitment statement for Victoria while submitting on-line Victoria state nomination form?
> 
> It's asking for only simple declaration and other documents.


They need signed declaration to be submitted as part of mandatory documents, if they proceed with your selection may ask you for commitment statement.


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

Some of the states are asking for exclusive selection of that state in preference while submitting EOI and not any state.

Can we submit multiple(individual) EOI for each state and select only particular state as preferred state? Is it allowed to submit multiple EOI due to this reason please guide.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

VickyNZ said:


> Some of the states are asking for exclusive selection of that state in preference while submitting EOI and not any state.
> 
> Can we submit multiple(individual) EOI for each state and select only particular state as preferred state? Is it allowed to submit multiple EOI due to this reason please guide.


You can create multiple EOIs, see below text on Immigration website

How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys is there an Excel sheet for EOI tracking for Victoria?


I don't think there's any sheet for EOI tracking, by the way what it has to do with victoria??


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

*Victoria State Nomination timeline*

Hi Guys,

Any one received any communication from Victoria SS team about any application approval or rejection. Please share your timelines.

Thanks


----------



## sanchit749 (May 11, 2015)

Here you go

Skilled - Subclass - 190 and 189| Analyst Programmer - 261311
07/06/2015 - ACS Submitted
10/06/2015 - ACS Outcome Positive
04/07/2015 - VISA 190: VIC SS applied (Ref no SS-2015-022xx) with 55 Points
05/07/2015 - VISA 190 EOI submitted with 55+5(SS)
15/07/2015 - PTE Results (Overall -90 L90 R80 S90 W90 )
15/07/2015 -VISA 189: EOI updated with 65 Points(30+15+20)
24/07/2015 -Victoria State Sponsorship Rejected(Reason : There were more high caliber people that me)
03/08/2015 -Invite received for 189 VISA
03/08/2015 -VISA 189 lodged


----------



## msingh (Jan 23, 2014)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Ven,
> 
> 1) what is your educational qualification(masters/bachelors)? Bachelors in Pharmacy and PG diploma in clinical research
> 2) i am little bit confused about your experience? 08 years exp in Clinical research, as the occupation mentioned "Life scientist not elsewhere classified" and no JD is available for life scientist nec. I have tried my luck for the same and got the positive assesment from the Vetases. Though their is huge demand for clinical research professional in Australia (VIC), hope to get SS soon.
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

I am CRA in Singapore and wanted apply for 190 Visa. Can you please tell if you received SS from Victoria.

Regards,
Sweta


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Can anybody help ?
When was the last Victoria SS invite sent ?

What is the waiting time at the moment?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Can anybody help ?
> When was the last Victoria SS invite sent ?
> 
> What is the waiting time at the moment?


I received an invitation from Victoria on 25th June 2015, though I couldn't go ahead with it because I had by mistake mentioned wrong information in the EOI.
Not sure, who else got the invite after that.


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Because your profession is not on SOL anymore I personally feel you should consult an agent. They might know a way to get you the PR without your occupation on SOL.




Ali_1986 said:


> I am writing in regards to Victoria 190 State Sponsorship. I am Geologist by profession and living in Perth WA since 2009. I have completed 2 years study from university in Perth and currently working for oil and gas multinational company on offshore. I fly whole around the Australian Ocean and our company has an head office in Perth.As, I have mentioned above that I work on offshore rigs on 28 dats on and 28 days off so I can stay anywhere in Australia.
> 
> My question is Would I be eligible for Victoria State 190 visa. As, I have been working for this company since November 2012. 6.0 bands in ielts (all modules) and 2 years of Australian education with a positive skill Assessment from Vetassess. Currently,I am on 457 visa.
> However,I am only confused about Victoria State other requirements like you have to have a job offer letter in Victoria I am already working for the company which dont have any problem with my living where ever I live in any Australian city even though If i choose to live in Victoria state after my 190 case gets approved.
> ...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> I applied for VIC SS today (6th April 2015)...


Have you got ur Vic SS yet?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Has anyone got Victoria SS recently, if yes, please share the timeline. I had applied on 13th Jul


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> I received an invitation from Victoria on 25th June 2015, though I couldn't go ahead with it because I had by mistake mentioned wrong information in the EOI.
> Not sure, who else got the invite after that.


Which job code you applied for? How much time it took for decision?


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

Guys,

Received today invitation for Victoria SS(233512 mechanical engg) in almost 4 week.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

VickyNZ said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received today invitation for Victoria SS(233512 mechanical engg) in almost 4 week.


Congratulations!


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Has anyone got Victoria SS recently, if yes, please share the timeline. I had applied on 13th Jul



You should expect response any time next week,if you have need received yet.

It was same timeline as your for mechanical engg and i received invitation today morning.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

VickyNZ said:


> You should expect response any time next week,if you have need received yet.
> 
> It was same timeline as your for mechanical engg and i received invitation today morning.


Mine is ICT business analyst, did you provide commitment statement upfront?


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Mine is ICT business analyst, did you provide commitment statement upfront?



No I did not provide any commitment statement neither they asked from me.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Which job code you applied for? How much time it took for decision?


Software Engineer - 261313
It took exactly 3 weeks. I believe for Victoria Sponsorship your job code doesn't matter much, what you're doing within that job code matters a lot. Basically, your CV.
I'm a Business Intelligence Consultant and I know BI is in a lot of demand currently and I received the approval in 3 weeks. 
As far as I know, the CV which you share with them in the sponsorship application, they check on how much demand is there for your respective CV skills type and then decide instead of just being a software engineer.
In short, your CV is the key.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Guys,

Victoria ss asked for a commitment statement.. 

Does that mean..

1. I wil get get SS 100% on submitting the statemnt or
2. does that mean the probability of getting an invite is more or
3. Anything can happen... i.e they can accept or reject even after requesting commitment letter.

Seniors advice pls..


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Skills we write in the CV while submitting to Victoria , do DiPB check those skills with employer during verification or do they check the skills mentioned in ACS letter. 

Cheers.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Skills we write in the CV while submitting to Victoria , do DiPB check those skills with employer during verification or do they check the skills mentioned in ACS letter.
> 
> Cheers.


Bump. Anybody?


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

@izykvision0

Hi, many congratulations for your grant. I had applied under 224113 (Statistician) and got a positive assessment with only 1.7 years in the points test advice by Vetassess. Also have got 7+ in all bands with overall 8 in IELTS

I really need your help to understand if I am eligible to apply for VIC SS, since they need 2 years of experience in science industry. I have worked with AON for 2.7 years as senior analyst in compensation consulting.(my clients included pharmaceutical companies also)

Please suggest if I should take the risk of applying to VIC SS. Even though there is no fee, but still I will have to pay my agent for this. 

Hence confused


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

rajrajinin said:


> Bump. Anybody?


I think they rely on the ACS report.. not heard in this forum about they enquiring ur employers.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

dhijaj said:


> I think they rely on the ACS report.. not heard in this forum about they enquiring ur employers.


Thanks dhijaj


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Guys, please help me out with the above query


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

rish_1986 said:


> @izykvision0
> 
> Hi, many congratulations for your grant. I had applied under 224113 (Statistician) and got a positive assessment with only 1.7 years in the points test advice by Vetassess. Also have got 7+ in all bands with overall 8 in IELTS
> 
> ...




Please write to Victoria ss by email. They should be clarify you. 

My opinion: Victoria ss usually dont have the same criteria as assessing agency (atleast for ACS). Though ACS detect few years of experience based on education qualification, victoria considers the entire experience. It should be same case with Vetassess too. Write to Vic ss though to get clear your doubts.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> @izykvision0
> 
> Hi, many congratulations for your grant. I had applied under 224113 (Statistician) and got a positive assessment with only 1.7 years in the points test advice by Vetassess. Also have got 7+ in all bands with overall 8 in IELTS
> 
> ...


Victoria considers your total experience and not as per ACS. ACS experience period is used only for points calculation by DIBP. You are good to go.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> @izykvision0
> 
> Hi, many congratulations for your grant. I had applied under 224113 (Statistician) and got a positive assessment with only 1.7 years in the points test advice by Vetassess. Also have got 7+ in all bands with overall 8 in IELTS
> 
> ...


Victoria sponsorship takes your full work experience, not ACS one. You're good.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone  @gaurav.kushan @kamy58 @dhijaj
I have emailed Victoria state also, just to be on the safer side.
My agent seems to know absolutely nothing


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Thanks everyone  @gaurav.kushan @kamy58 @dhijaj
> I have emailed Victoria state also, just to be on the safer side.
> My agent seems to know absolutely nothing


Agents only know how to make money, not visas.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Thanks everyone  @gaurav.kushan @kamy58 @dhijaj
> I have emailed Victoria state also, just to be on the safer side.
> My agent seems to know absolutely nothing


I had the same question and which Victoria skills team verified over mail. Agree, Agent knows nothing.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

msingh said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> I am CRA in Singapore and wanted apply for 190 Visa. Can you please tell if you received SS from Victoria.
> 
> ...


no i did not got. they rejected.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Is Vic still nominating for ICT? 2613XX?? Anyone received invite recently (august)? If so, please share timeline..


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

*Waiting for VIC sponsorship*

Hi,

Me too applied for VIC SS on 14 th July 2015, under code 261314 (Software Tester) and waiting for reply....Let me know if anyone recently received VIC SS. I have 60 pts with out SS. But my code is not available in SOL so i have to go for SS.

Thanks.


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

Any software Tester here who applied for Victoria SS recently.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

My agent is just not answering my calls and seems to have gone underground. 

I don't know what to do, its just delaying my process of applying for state nomination.

How can I get rid of this agent and apply for Victoria SS myself?

Please help!


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My agent is just not answering my calls and seems to have gone underground.
> 
> ...


Create a new EOI with your information (if you don't have one already with you).
And express your interest for Victoria and then go to Victoria's website and apply for SS.
Here's the link for Victoria SS application - 

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount/apply-for-visa-nomination#.Vcmi8PmqpTI


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

@gaurav.kushan

Thanks for your reply! I have all the information with me but just want to know if its legal to apply by myself, since my agent made me sign a contract.

I have all the documents required, apart from the hard copy of Vetassess (if that exists). I have the soft copy of the same.

I want to apply for both Victoria 190 and Queensland 489 for "Statistician" profile.


----------



## svpm (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi,

I have applied for Software Tester for VIC with Overall Experience of 8 years. Waiting for their Reply.

ACS Positive - 13 Feb 2015
IELTS - 11 Jul 2015 (Over all 7.5)
EOI Submitted 190 - 28 Jul 2015
Victoria SS Applied - 29 Jul 2015
Victoria SS Accept - 
Invite Received - 
VISA Lodged -
VISA Grant -

Long Way to go :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> @gaurav.kushan
> 
> Thanks for your reply! I have all the information with me but just want to know if its legal to apply by myself, since my agent made me sign a contract.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about it, however, I can only say your application will be confidential anyway. How will your agent get to know about it? I may be wrong. 
And what contract have you signed with the agent?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> @gaurav.kushan
> 
> Thanks for your reply! I have all the information with me but just want to know if its legal to apply by myself, since my agent made me sign a contract.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by legal, a contract is legal till the time each party is bound to it. Just say you don't want to continue with him anymore.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi @kamy58 @gaurav.kushan

Finally my agent called!

"Statistician" occupation is open in Victoria 190 and Queensland 489. I want to apply for both at the same time, but my agent is saying that she would not suggest it, since States want committed applicants and its not a good sign if they see you have applied to other states as well.

So she is suggesting apply for Victoria190 (which is very difficult to get in, since its a choosy state and they need specific science industry experience which I dont directly fit in. I have worked on science projects but not in my complete tenure.) But I really wanted to give it a shot since its my favourate state. Ans also with Queensland I will get temporary residency not PR.

Guys what do you think? Should I apply to one state at a time or both places simultaneously?

Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey friend ,

Please keep posted the latest news regarding VIC SS for 261314 (Software Tester). I also with 8 Years of experience and I am also applying for VIC SS.

Thanks In advance.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi @kamy58 @gaurav.kushan
> 
> Finally my agent called!
> 
> ...


You can make two different EOIs - One for Victoria and One for Queensland.
In EOI we don't give our passport number and I doubt if the state will be able to check if you have any other EOI or something, since passport could be unique identity and that we don't need to provide. Anyway, they already know its legal to have multiple EOIs. 
States only check your interest in the EOI you share with them. 
you can share respective EOIs with respective state by having 2 EOIs.

Regarding 489 - even though for Queensland it will be 489 and it's for 4 years as far as I know.
I strongly believe by then you'd get some other way to be in Australia permanently (apply for citizenship, bridging visa etc) I have a friend in Vic on 489 and he doesn't worry about this visa not being a PR because he's sure that he will be able to get a way out of this.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

Yup....i have applied for VIC SS under 261314 and waiting for the reply.....All The Best.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

punprash said:


> Any software Tester here who applied for Victoria SS recently.


Hey, i have applied and waiting for reply...keep posted any updates received and all the best.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi @cezanne90 

I had applied for Statistician occupation and got a positive Vetassess assessment. However my consultant is saying that I am not eligible for Victoria SS, since they need experience in science industry. 
I have 2.7 years of work experience as consulting analyst in AON (Compensation consulting). I was handing compensation consulting of various industries and there were many projects that were related to pharmaceutical companies. 

My education is highly relevant, since I have done bachelors in Mathematics and Masters of Science in Operational Research.

Please suggest me if I should go ahead with Victoria SS, highlighting the compensation analysis I did for pharmaceutical industry.

Also if possible, can you please share you commitment letter(or any other document) where you focused about our work related to science industry.

My ielts is (7+ each, overall 8)

Please help me!
Thanks. My email id : [B]<SNIP>[/B]

*Please don't post any personal information (including email addresses) on the forum - it's for your protection!

See Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Please help!*



cezanne90 said:


> Thanks guys ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi @cezanne90 

I had applied for Statistician occupation and got a positive Vetassess assessment. However my consultant is saying that I am not eligible for Victoria SS, since they need experience in science industry. 
I have 2.7 years of work experience as consulting analyst in AON (Compensation consulting). I was handing compensation consulting of various industries and there were many projects that were related to pharmaceutical companies. 

My education is highly relevant, since I have done bachelors in Mathematics and Masters of Science in Operational Research.

Please suggest me if I should go ahead with Victoria SS, highlighting the compensation analysis I did for pharmaceutical industry.

Also if possible, can you please share you commitment letter(or any other document) where you focused about our work related to science industry.

My ielts is (7+ each, overall 8)

Please help me!
Thanks. My email id : *<SNIP>*

*Please don't post personal information - Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you
kaju/moderator*


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi @kamy58 @gaurav.kushan
> 
> Finally my agent called!
> 
> ...


Create new EOI and apply to Victoria state, there is no fess and moreover your skills is not much available in market so you stand a good chance. Even if you have applied to other states doesn't matter, if they feel that you are in dilemma in choosing state at the most they will ask you to write a commitment state in which you would have to convince why Victoria would be a better option for you than others.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Kamy

Thanks for your reply! I have decided that I will apply for Victoria Ss . Will apply after September 15, coz I am giving IELts again on aug 29,just trying for band 8. Also I have told my agent that I don't want to continue with him since he doesn't know anything inspite of being a MARA agent.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Does any have any update on this thread???


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi Kamy
> 
> Thanks for your reply! I have decided that I will apply for Victoria Ss . Will apply after September 15, coz I am giving IELts again on aug 29,just trying for band 8. Also I have told my agent that I don't want to continue with him since he doesn't know anything inspite of being a MARA agent.


Good, even I also discontinued with my agent for the same reason. Also, you can apply right now if you have 7 in each, you don't need to wait for 8 to come. Points are not the major criteria for Victoria


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Good, even I also discontinued with my agent for the same reason. Also, you can apply right now if you have 7 in each, you don't need to wait for 8 to come. Points are not the major criteria for Victoria


Thanks a lot Kamy, you have been of great help! you are right, I will apply right away. 
Is there a specific format of commitment letter? Can I see a sample from anywhere?

Rest I have all the documents ready. Will work on the commitment letter over the weekend and shall apply by next week.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Thanks a lot Kamy, you have been of great help! you are right, I will apply right away.
> Is there a specific format of commitment letter? Can I see a sample from anywhere?
> 
> Rest I have all the documents ready. Will work on the commitment letter over the weekend and shall apply by next week.


will send an example, however, resume comes first in importance


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Thanks a lot Kamy, you have been of great help! you are right, I will apply right away.
> Is there a specific format of commitment letter? Can I see a sample from anywhere?
> 
> Rest I have all the documents ready. Will work on the commitment letter over the weekend and shall apply by next week.


Your CV is the most critical part for Victoria state sponsorship.
Please make sure that you give the best CV ever.
I received VIC state sponsorship in 3 weeks
Applied on 8th June 2015 and received on 25th June 2015 successfully.
However, I couldn't go ahead with that invite cuz I realized later on that my EOI has some wrong information which was added by me mistakenly.

My personal experience says -
For SS your category isn't the most important thing, your CV is.
For example - if you're applied for 261313 software engineer, they'd more focus on your CV and the technology you're into within that 261313 rather than just seeing the software engineer tag.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

@Kamy @Gaurav

Thanks. I had sent a detailed CV (4 pages) during my Vetassess assessment also. Will tweak that focusing on the key areas related to Victoria's requirement from Statistician occupation.

@Kamy: will wait for the commitment letter sample, thanks


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Does any one have any update off late?
Any invites or grants?


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Does any one have any update off late?
> Any invites or grants?



Can you please share your Victoria commitment statement at [B]<SNIP>[/B]

*Please don't post any personal information - it's for your protection! 

See Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## JohnKrang (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello guys,

Joining the previous question, can someone please share some examples of the written statement for Victoria?
Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

I wrote about the following things in my letter.

1. My relative (brother and sister in law) is living in Melbourne and hence preferring to stay near them.
2. Just described about the good things about Melbourne. like cost of living, sports all through the year, my previous visits and stays in Melbourne
3. As i also lived earlier in NSW, i said cost of living and property costs in Melbourne are cheaper than NSW/Sydney. etc.
4. Job prospects in Melbourne, etc.

I would suggest you all to do some surfing about Melbourne VS syd (or any other place) and come up with few points. You can also add the link in internet to quote them.

All the best for all of us.


----------



## Tirumalsatya (Jul 22, 2015)

As many are saying Victoria does its own assessment based on the CV and decides on experience irrespective of what ACS suggests. .Do I still need to do the ACS if I'm planning to go for Victoria State sponsorship (190) as I'm working in Melbourne since 2yr 8 Months?


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have total of 8+yrs of experience in Software Testing (261314) and had a +ve ACS of 4.3 years with IELTS Band 7.5 (7 min in each part of IELTS) and applied for Vic SS. I have in total of 60 pts with out SS but surprisingly my SS was rejected. there is specific reason mentioned except they said they received better applications than me. Can i apply for SS again, if yes what changes do i need to make it a +ve outcome this time? Awaiting for reply.....

Regards,
Kasi Maddula.


----------



## kunalgarg22 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have a few queries related to 190 Visa form, please help me with this.

1. Application asks for skilled experience post graduation. Should I be entering the experience which ACS approved or the total experience that I have.
As, in skill select, I have entered the experience which ACS approved.

2. For Finances, can I sum up things owned by parents and wife?

thanks!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

You can apply again for SS after 6 months waiting time..
Can you please share your timelines? how long does vic state take to let us know the outcome.. 12 weeks is the time they say. but just trying to get actual experience.




kasi.maddula said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have total of 8+yrs of experience in Software Testing (261314) and had a +ve ACS of 4.3 years with IELTS Band 7.5 (7 min in each part of IELTS) and applied for Vic SS. I have in total of 60 pts with out SS but surprisingly my SS was rejected. there is specific reason mentioned except they said they received better applications than me. Can i apply for SS again, if yes what changes do i need to make it a +ve outcome this time? Awaiting for reply.....
> 
> ...


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> You can apply again for SS after 6 months waiting time..
> Can you please share your timelines? how long does vic state take to let us know the outcome.. 12 weeks is the time they say. but just trying to get actual experience.



thanks for reply. In my case it took little over a month (1 month 4 days after receiving acknowledgement) to get a resposne from Vic, but i have seen some where in the posts mentioned they go it in just 3 weeks, i think it varies depends on the occupation and total points you have.


----------



## #Hashtag (May 29, 2015)

Hi ,

Submitted EOI for Victoria sponsorship on 3rd June 2015. Have not received the invite yet.

Details
--------
1) Educational Qualification : B.E
2) Occupation : ICT BA
3) ACS result positive since Nov 2012 though work experience starts from Nov 2008
4) Points: 55

Have not received the invitation so far.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Any update guys? anyone waiting for Victoria SS?


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

hi everybody,
I applied for Victoria SS on 24th July, got acknowledgement on 28th of July, but still waiting for a response ..... waiting anxiously....


----------



## Philipchua (May 22, 2015)

Hi Gents, will a job offer help to secure Victoria SS for 190? it seems that it requires to job to be regionally sponsored. any ideas?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Philipchua said:


> Hi Gents, will a job offer help to secure Victoria SS for 190? it seems that it requires to job to be regionally sponsored. any ideas?


Why addressing to Gents, there may be ladies out there on the forum 

Jokes apart, Victoria/NSW doesn't require to have a job offer for state sponsorship. However, job offer is certainly going to help for Victoria sponsorship since they are very choosy.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Philipchua said:


> Hi Gents, will a job offer help to secure Victoria SS for 190? it seems that it requires to job to be regionally sponsored. any ideas?


Job offer isn't mandatory, however, it will be a plus point for you if you have one.
Also, other than that, your CV is the key for getting Victoria sponsorship. 
Make sure you submit your best CV ever.


----------



## Philipchua (May 22, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Job offer isn't mandatory, however, it will be a plus point for you if you have one.
> Also, other than that, your CV is the key for getting Victoria sponsorship.
> Make sure you submit your best CV ever.


Hi Guarav,
do you have a sample of a best CV? I'd like to see that as a reference. appreciate your guidance:second:


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

How many are waiting for VIC ss?
Is there excel sheet to track?

people whoever waiting for Vic SS kindly share your application date/points/Job code. Ill create an excel sheet based on the response

Mine: 02/08/2015- 60+5 - 261313


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Philipchua said:


> Hi Guarav,
> do you have a sample of a best CV? I'd like to see that as a reference. appreciate your guidance:second:


Please refer to this.

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0015/22911/ChronologicalCV.pdf


----------



## Philipchua (May 22, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> no i did not got. they rejected.


Did you have a job offer for Vic when your applied for Vic SS?


----------



## Fishy (Aug 25, 2015)

I got invitation from VIC and applied fr the Visa - 190 on 22nd August. Score was 55. PTE score came today i.e 25th Aug and got score of 90 each in 3rd attempt. PTE organization sucks btw. Now? I wanna go for 189...It will cost me approx 2 lacs INR. Worth it? Pros and Cons please on parameters like Job opportunities, Citizenship etc etc..

I am BE MBA...And Applied under ICT Business Analyst.

Help!


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Fishy said:


> I got invitation from VIC and applied fr the Visa - 190 on 22nd August. Score was 55. PTE score came today i.e 25th Aug and got score of 90 each in 3rd attempt. PTE organization sucks btw. Now? I wanna go for 189...It will cost me approx 2 lacs INR. Worth it? Pros and Cons please on parameters like Job opportunities, Citizenship etc etc..
> 
> I am BE MBA...And Applied under ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Help!


Only advantage of 189 over 190 is that you can work anywhere in Australia.
To be honest, I wouldn't change my mind and go for 189 if I was in your place.
There's not much difference, only you'd need to be in Victoria for 2 years. That's all.
I don't find this worth risking 2 Lakhs. 
That's my viewpoints. Others can comment too.


----------



## Fishy (Aug 25, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Only advantage of 189 over 190 is that you can work anywhere in Australia.
> To be honest, I wouldn't change my mind and go for 189 if I was in your place.
> There's not much difference, only you'd need to be in Victoria for 2 years. That's all.
> I don't find this worth risking 2 Lakhs.
> That's my viewpoints. Others can comment too.


Hello!

I have been told by people staying there and even my consultant that I can work anywhere with 190. Only moral obligation to wrk and not legal. Is that true? you staying dere or any of ur frnd having 190? But see the bad luck, just a 1 day gap  And i wsnt expecting such score  Bad PTE people! Totally volatile scores


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Fishy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been told by people staying there and even my consultant that I can work anywhere with 190. Only moral obligation to wrk and not legal. Is that true? you staying dere or any of ur frnd having 190? But see the bad luck, just a 1 day gap  And i wsnt expecting such score  Bad PTE people! Totally volatile scores


As far as I know, on your visa there's nowhere mentioned that you've to be in this state for 2 years, but please note that you did accept that you'll stay there when you applied for visa and SS. 
Also, Melbourne has a lot of opportunities I believe. Don't worry. 
just wait for your grant, everything will go well.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey 

I have applied for VIC SS yesterday.
I realized there was a mistake in the CV, can i update it? or I am doomed ??


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Hey
> 
> I have applied for VIC SS yesterday.
> I realized there was a mistake in the CV, can i update it? or I am doomed ??


Don't worry, send them a mail with correct CV. It is too soon for them to start analyzing
[email protected]


----------



## Philipchua (May 22, 2015)

VickyNZ said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received today invitation for Victoria SS(233512 mechanical engg) in almost 4 week.


hi congrats!

did you have a job offer?


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Don't worry, send them a mail with correct CV. It is too soon for them to start analyzing
> [email protected]



What is the reference number? My user id ?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> What is the reference number? My user id ?


This is the id which you received once application submitted


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

I dint get any ID yet, it just said ...application submitted
By user id, i mean login to the site


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> I dint get any ID yet, it just said ...application submitted
> By user id, i mean login to the site


You get an acknowledgement email with the reference number in 10-15 days.
We don't receive anything immediately after we submit the SS application.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Does DIAC check the ACS experience or the experience mentioned in the CV submitted to the State. 

Reason I am asking this is because in CV I am going to mentioned about all the technology i have worked on, whereas in ACS assessment, the reference letter didnt had all the information. 

So just wondering whether State share the CV with DIAC during visa lodging. 

Thanks.


----------



## Fishy (Aug 25, 2015)

Philipchua said:


> hi congrats!
> 
> did you have a job offer?


You dont need Job Offer for SS. Its vice versa infact.


----------



## rk2oz (Apr 6, 2015)

Dear Seniors,

I have received state sponsorship and I can apply before 20 October.

I am getting 5 more points from sep 10th and eligible for 189(60 points).

Can i apply for an EOI for 189 and wait 1 month.

What is my chances? My occupation code is 263111 (60 points). Only 15% of the ceilings has been reached for my occupation.


Pls advise.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rk2oz said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I have received state sponsorship and I can apply before 20 October.
> 
> ...


I would say, opt for what you have instead of looking forward to something which is uncertain.
Anyway, there isn't much difference between 189 and 190. 
And 190's processing priority is better than 189.

All this makes more sense if you are bothered about time frames, or else you can wait.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

When did you apply for Vic State sponsorship. Can you share your timeline?



rk2oz said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I have received state sponsorship and I can apply before 20 October.
> 
> ...


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

rk2oz said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I have received state sponsorship and I can apply before 20 October.
> 
> ...


A bird in hand is worth 2 in the bush. 

Saying that, For Software engineers Vic / Melbourne is a very good place and there are many chances that you may find a decent job opportunity and would like to stick to the state for a couple of years(Not a big deal). 

Go for 190, as it has a quick processing time with high priority as compare to 189.


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

abdhabi said:


> Go for 190, as it has a quick processing time with high priority as compare to 189.


It was the exact opposite in my case and many other people last year, 189 applications were processed faster than 190


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

sk2014 said:


> It was the exact opposite in my case and many other people last year, 189 applications were processed faster than 190


It might be true in some particular cases but this information is taken from Australian immigration site. Please see below link for priority.

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8#a


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Any general accountant here had successfully obtained SS from VIC? 
I'm also accountant and will file in VIC SS soon after obtaining CPA skill assessment (submitted).
Thanks


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Any general accountant here had successfully obtained SS from VIC recently?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

rajrajinin said:


> Does DIAC check the ACS experience or the experience mentioned in the CV submitted to the State.
> 
> Reason I am asking this is because in CV I am going to mentioned about all the technology i have worked on, whereas in ACS assessment, the reference letter didnt had all the information.
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Any one got Vic SS recently in August?


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

I got invitation in August Last week


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

rdmca11 said:


> I got invitation in August Last week


Congratulations,...

Can you tell us your timelines and job code + points please?


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Invitation in 10 days , 261312 Developer Programmer , 70 Pts with Sponsorship


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

I submitted my application last night and got the mail from them in 8 hours asking for my financial resources. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

That was fast !!

I got ref no after 2 days !!


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> I submitted my application last night and got the mail from them in 8 hours asking for my financial resources.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Did you miss providing the answer to "How many AUD Dollars you have etc" question in your EOI?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Did you miss providing the answer to "How many AUD Dollars you have etc" question in your EOI?


I had entered 30000 AUD in the EOI, since I have 2 dependents in the EOI, 40000 AUD is the minimum requirements as per their website. 

Replied to that mail few minutes ago mentioning more than 40k. 

Cheers.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> I had entered 30000 AUD in the EOI, since I have 2 dependents in the EOI, 40000 AUD is the minimum requirements as per their website.
> 
> Replied to that mail few minutes ago mentioning more than 40k.
> 
> Cheers.


Gotcha. All the best.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

nmurshed said:


> That was fast !!
> 
> I got ref no after 2 days !!


Yup. In fact i was surprised to see the mail so early as people here have mentioned timeline of 14 to 20 days.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Whats the average time required for a invite? Is there any doc sheet ?


----------



## thatsnick (Jul 22, 2015)

Guys, need help..
I have submitted my docs for EA assessment (Mechanical Engg) but seems they take forever....
Meanwhile can I apply for state sponsorship (VIC) without the assessment ? My points without assessment are 55


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

thatsnick said:


> Guys, need help..
> I have submitted my docs for EA assessment (Mechanical Engg) but seems they take forever....
> Meanwhile can I apply for state sponsorship (VIC) without the assessment ? My points without assessment are 55


Assessment result document is important for applying for SS.
Assessment result document is not only something which gives you points for the work experience, but it mentions if you're eligible for skilled migration under the code you have applied for or not. 
So, assessment document is utter important.


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> I had entered 30000 AUD in the EOI, since I have 2 dependents in the EOI, 40000 AUD is the minimum requirements as per their website.
> 
> Replied to that mail few minutes ago mentioning more than 40k.
> 
> Cheers.


I don't see any such question in the EOI. Am I missing something. I have selected 190 and Victoria as the sponsoring state. I have not submitted my EOI yet. TIA.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

sandy456 said:


> I don't see any such question in the EOI. Am I missing something. I have selected 190 and Victoria as the sponsoring state. I have not submitted my EOI yet. TIA.



For victoria SS, Its a two step process

* Select Victoria in EOI 
* Submit an application on Vic website (When you will submit the application to VIC web, you will have to answer this question)


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

sandy456 said:


> I don't see any such question in the EOI. Am I missing something. I have selected 190 and Victoria as the sponsoring state. I have not submitted my EOI yet. TIA.


This question will be when you are lodging an application for VIC SS on their website, not in EOI.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

rdmca11 said:


> Invitation in 10 days , 261312 Developer Programmer , 70 Pts with Sponsorship


Congratulations!! Ten days for an invite..wow. Which technology/platform you have worked on? 

Cheers.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1VAFVHVS1VDsyCybkdaP1J6GZwPO8WzIBPcGEYGoB2bU/edit?usp=sharing


Created a new tracker for VIC SS. People waiting for Vic SS news please fill this sheet. This might be useful for all of us. Thanks.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

How can i insert my name in the doc sheet ?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

nmurshed said:


> How can i insert my name in the doc sheet ?


Sorry i just note the permissions. You can edit it now


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Got rejection Email from Vic SS today


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

dhijaj said:


> Got rejection Email from Vic SS today


Sorry to hear that. I can see that you have 60 points without SS. You have a good chance for 189 invite. 2613 cutoff is already at 60. 

Cheers.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

rajrajinin said:


> Sorry to hear that. I can see that you have 60 points without SS. You have a good chance for 189 invite. 2613 cutoff is already at 60.
> 
> Cheers.


Yes.. Vic SS was on expected lines.. 

60 points is good,... But have to wait a bit more now. Hopefully in couple of invitation rounds.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Yes.. Vic SS was on expected lines..
> 
> 60 points is good,... But have to wait a bit more now. Hopefully in couple of invitation rounds.


Did they give any reasons for rejection ?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Did they give any reasons for rejection ?


As far as I know, they would have just said after careful assessment of your skills and application, we are sorry for inform you that we are not looking for the skills you have at the moment or something like that.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Got rejection Email from Vic SS today


sorry to hear that buddy, there's still hope that u'll get invited in the 189. By the way what reason did Victoria give in the rejection letter


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

indergreat said:


> sorry to hear that buddy, there's still hope that u'll get invited in the 189. By the way what reason did Victoria give in the rejection letter


Please read the above mentioned post/answer.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Okay...I got the detailed answer to my question.

My application got rejected too... Just got the rejection mail.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

nmurshed said:


> Okay...I got the detailed answer to my question.
> 
> My application got rejected too... Just got the rejection mail.


Good humour.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

_While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria._


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

I got the same reply as in above post... Standard one....


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Got rejection Email from Vic SS today


Sorry to hear that bro but goodluck for NSW SS or 189. what is the technology you are working in e.g. .net, java or PHP? 

I am also a software engineer and working in SharePoint. I have also submitted my EOI to both VIC and NSW and waiting for response. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Shrik said:


> Hi everyone, I've been a silent visitor on this forum in the last 2-3 months. Now, I'm posting this great news that I've got sponsorship from Victoria for 190. My job code through ACS assessment was of Database Administrator. So I had only 1 option and that was to go for Victoria SS. Hope my details help someone in the forum and I'll be happy to give more details as long as it's not too confidential
> Like everyone, I congratulate Jeeten for the positive posts. With that attitude, you'll definitely achieve your goal buddy.


Dear Shrik, congrats for getting sponsorship from Victoria State. Can you please tell me your total database administrator experience. Are you certified ? I am also DBA and interested for Victoria State Sponsorship. I will appreciate if you help me on this regards.

THanks in Advance.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

abdhabi said:


> Sorry to hear that bro but goodluck for NSW SS or 189. what is the technology you are working in e.g. .net, java or PHP?
> 
> I am also a software engineer and working in SharePoint. I have also submitted my EOI to both VIC and NSW and waiting for response. :fingerscrossed:



I work on mobile apps - Andoroid/iOS


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

This is highly in demand field and i am wondering why they rejected . Strange


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

I think they may have considered him for sponsorship because he was asked to produce commitment letter. This is my view and could be wrong. Only Victoria dept would know the reason.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

On the positive note, they have started to take decisions quickly, from your and dhijaj timelines it is evident. 

Waiting for my outcome. 
Cheers.


----------



## saurabhtaneja (Sep 4, 2015)

*Victoria SS Applied*



dhijaj said:


> Any update guys? anyone waiting for Victoria SS?



I have applied for Victoria SS for 261314 - Software Tester on 22nd Aug 2015.I am waiting for their reply. But my agent told me to wait for 12 weeks.

What is the average time for the same? Can anyone guide me?


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey guys ... I got my rejection from Victoria today ....


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh man, what's victoria doing! Sorry to hear that ;(

Can you please share your timeline and your field?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

indergreat said:


> Hey guys ... I got my rejection from Victoria today ....


Looking at so many rejections, it seems soon I will be in the same boat.

cheers.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Dont worry they are accepting too.... But one thing is sure of is VIC send the result within 3- 4weeks...


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> Oh man, what's victoria doing! Sorry to hear that ;(
> 
> Can you please share your timeline and your field?


just see my signature buddy ....


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

indergreat said:


> just see my signature buddy ....


Sorry, i can see now, I was earlier checking the site on mobile phone and unable to view the signatures.


----------



## mm7001 (Dec 19, 2014)

Dear All, 

I do have a question . I would like to apply for 262111 DBA , for Victoria 190 visa. However, my total experience after qualification is 2.9 years + part time job for 3 month( not listed in ACS). Can I submit the application for now?

ACS = +ve
IELTS = 7.5S 7W 7R 7L so overall = 7
Total full time experience after quantification = 2.9yrs
Total part-time experience before qualification = 3 months (25 hours per week)

Regards,


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

mm7001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I do have a question . I would like to apply for 262111 DBA , for Victoria 190 visa. However, my total experience after qualification is 2.9 years + part time job for 3 month( not listed in ACS). Can I submit the application for now?
> 
> ...



Hi,

Victoria site states as below:

*"We only count paid work experience 'post-qualification' toward the minimum work experience requirement. You should still include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume for industry assessment purposes"*

Pre-qualification work ex is not counted, only post-degree work ex is taken into consideration. However, you need to mentioned pre-qualification work in the CV.

Your Occupation requires 3 years in order to apply for SS. In my opinion, you should wait for 3 months to complete 3 years and then apply for SS.

I may be wrong, better to check it Victoria State by sending them an email.

Cheers.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

dhijaj said:


> Dont worry they are accepting too.... But one thing is sure of is VIC send the result within 3- 4weeks...


Hope is the only thing we have 

Yup, they are quick to revert on the applications these days.

Cheers.


----------



## saurabhtaneja (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey guys, I have heard from my agent that Vic is rejecting if you don't have any job offer or relative in Vic though it is not written anywhere on their website. I have submitted my application their for Vic SS and waiting for the results. :fingerscrossed:

I am really anxious...can anyone guide me?:confused2:


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

saurabhtaneja said:


> Hey guys, I have heard from my agent that Vic is rejecting if you don't have any job offer or relative in Vic though it is not written anywhere on their website. I have submitted my application their for Vic SS and waiting for the results. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I am really anxious...can anyone guide me?:confused2:




I do not think so.. I saw few guys in this forum got Vic SS without Job offer or relatives. I got rejected even though my brother in law family is there..


----------



## ramsvvss (Jan 6, 2015)

So sorry to hear that. May I know whether they mentioned any reason for the rejection?


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Whats happening with the Victoria? no activity in this thread.. I am waiting for invite :fingerscrossed: Does any body know when do they draw from the pool? As i heard that NSW draws on Fridays only. Is there something similar with Victoria as well?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

abdhabi said:


> Whats happening with the Victoria? no activity in this thread.. I am waiting for invite :fingerscrossed: Does any body know when do they draw from the pool? As i heard that NSW draws on Fridays only. Is there something similar with Victoria as well?


Nothing specific to any date... But usually they are replying in 4 weeks max these days.

I got my reject in 4 weeks exactly..


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Nothing specific to any date... But usually they are replying in 4 weeks max these days.
> 
> I got my reject in 4 weeks exactly..



Thanks for the quick reply. I applied on 20th Aug through Victoria site but my EOI got updated and 5 points deducted due to age and now the Date of Effect as per the EOI is 2nd Sep.

Do i consider 20 Aug as my submission date or 2nd Sep? I know its kind of complicated. :juggle:


----------



## saurabhtaneja (Sep 4, 2015)

I think your submission date is 20th Aug. The update later you got means they have started the process so it is in process.

There is some question: what is Vic criteria for selection/approval then?

I have submitted my EOI and Vic SS on 22nd Aug, so when can I expect their reply? are EOI and Vic SS mandatory to fill together? Just to understand why my agent submitted both of them together, there is any positive effect on Vic SS or this is just to save time only?


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

saurabhtaneja said:


> I think your submission date is 20th Aug. The update later you got means they have started the process so it is in process.
> 
> There is some question: what is Vic criteria for selection/approval then?
> 
> I have submitted my EOI and Vic SS on 22nd Aug, so when can I expect their reply? are EOI and Vic SS mandatory to fill together? Just to understand why my agent submitted both of them together, there is any positive effect on Vic SS or this is just to save time only?


I submitted my application on 20th Aug to Victoria and got acknowledgement a day later.

As per my understanding, After basic eligibility checks, Victoria consider your CV and evaluate your skills in the market. If the demand is great they send you the invite.

People are mentioning that Victoria get back either in acceptance or rejection in 4th week from the time you submitted your application to them.

BTW, we both are very close in submitting the application, only 2 days apart. Wish you best of luck and :fingerscrossed:

Can you please tell me your profession/field of occupation?


----------



## saurabhtaneja (Sep 4, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> I submitted my application on 20th Aug to Victoria and got acknowledgement a day later.
> 
> As per my understanding, After basic eligibility checks, Victoria consider your CV and evaluate your skills in the market. If the demand is great they send you the invite.
> 
> ...


Hi,

My occupation is Senior Test Engineer as written on my companies' documents so applied in 261314 which is in CSOL only, no other option, Man. Best of luck to you also :fingerscrossed:

Can Senior Software Test Engineer also applied for Software Engineer?

Thanks


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

saurabhtaneja said:


> Hi,
> 
> My occupation is Senior Test Engineer as written on my companies' documents so applied in 261314 which is in CSOL only, no other option, Man. Best of luck to you also :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


I dont think so as they look specifically for your job & responsibilities in your employer reference letters.


----------



## saurabhtaneja (Sep 4, 2015)

Does anyone of you know that how do I know the my VIC SS status?


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

saurabhtaneja said:


> Does anyone of you know that how do I know the my VIC SS status?


You should receive an email, check your junk email as well. 

Login to EOI on the top right, you will see the EOI Status.


----------



## saurabhtaneja (Sep 4, 2015)

Actually my agent did that EOI and VIC SS.... Any update from your side....?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Any mechanical engineer with 7 IELTS who had applied for Victoria?
Please share experience.


----------



## saurabhtaneja (Sep 4, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> I dont think so as they look specifically for your job & responsibilities in your employer reference letters.


Any update on your application?


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

saurabhtaneja said:


> Any update on your application?


saurabhtaneja,

Not yet, I am awaiting the result with patience :fingerscrossed:


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> You should receive an email, check your junk email as well.
> 
> Login to EOI on the top right, you will see the EOI Status.


I'm planning to submit new EOI for Victoria but they mission in the website for my occupation experience required is 5 years I'm already worked for more than that but my assessment is less than 5 
I will be eligible or no ????


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

If your assessment is not 5 years then I don't think you will be eligible.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

love.immi said:


> I'm planning to submit new EOI for Victoria but they mission in the website for my occupation experience required is 5 years I'm already worked for more than that but my assessment is less than 5
> I will be eligible or no ????


Assessed experience has to be counted onto.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

I have got the rejection today from Victoria


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

abdhabi said:


> I have got the rejection today from Victoria


Sorry to hear. Dont understand how and what process/criteria is required to get the SS from Victoria. Seems its like gambling, luck should be on your side. 

Cheers.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> I have got the rejection today from Victoria


Sorry to hear that. 
All the best for NSW.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi All Expats,

I have a specific query:

*I applied for VIC SS in july 2015 and was rejected* (My occupation was not listed in 'State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria'; I was too hopeful due to my Doctorate and Family in Melbourne).

Now my query is: *Can I apply again NOW with different Occupation (Which is in their list)*. 

I have already applied with VETASSESS with new occupation for assessment. I am hoping for positive reply.

Thanks in advance

Regards,
amebadha


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amebadha said:


> Hi All Expats,
> 
> I have a specific query:
> 
> ...


As far as I understand there are no rules which forbid you to do so, the occupation is different and the case will be assessed based on the new circumctanses.


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

amebadha said:


> Hi All Expats,
> 
> I have a specific query:
> 
> ...


You can reply after 6 months from the first application.


----------



## koms10son (Aug 26, 2015)

Is here anyone that got invitation with 55+SS 5 points from Victoria? It would help me to decide on resitting language test. Thanks


----------



## ameen.ahsan (Sep 16, 2015)

hello mates, 

apprently, applicants are getting rejections fro VIC after being eligible? Is that true? If so, please guide what are the rejection reasons?


thanks


----------



## saurabhtaneja (Sep 4, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> I have got the rejection today from Victoria


ahhh sorry to hear that Man!

I am also anxious and worried about my outcome...still waiting for my approval...

I have only one choice that is Vic for my application


----------



## saurabhtaneja (Sep 4, 2015)

Has anybody got acceptance in Vic SS recently? I only hear rejections till now and I spoke to my agent and he said these days Vic rejection is 99.9%, rest is your luck only ... They are not accepting. But I am amazed that the meeting criteria what they have mentioned on their site is not a real picture in that case. Truth is hidden somewhere. If you are going to apply for Vic SS then I feel just take it as gamble, do not depend on it.



I do not have any other option as of now for Software Tester - 261314


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

For Victoria Sponsorship it doesn't mean that you'll surely get the sponsorship even if you're falling under the eligible criteria.
What happens is, even within the job code they look for what you're exactly doing.
For example a software engineer can be into BI, DB, Testing and all.
That's the reason they ask for CV. 

Your CV is evaluated and checked if the CV skills you have mentioned are in demand in the market or not (Not your ANZ code).

I received Vic SS in 3 weeks on 26th June, but I didn't apply for 190 as my EOI has some mistakes and couldn't edit it after getting the invite. 





saurabhtaneja said:


> Has anybody got acceptance in Vic SS recently? I only hear rejections till now and I spoke to my agent and he said these days Vic rejection is 99.9%, rest is your luck only ... They are not accepting. But I am amazed that the meeting criteria what they have mentioned on their site is not a real picture in that case. Truth is hidden somewhere. If you are going to apply for Vic SS then I feel just take it as gamble, do not depend on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have any other option as of now for Software Tester - 261314


----------



## saurabhtaneja (Sep 4, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> For Victoria Sponsorship it doesn't mean that you'll surely get the sponsorship even if you're falling under the eligible criteria.
> What happens is, even within the job code they look for what you're exactly doing.
> For example a software engineer can be into BI, DB, Testing and all.
> That's the reason they ask for CV.
> ...


Thanks for the reply...

Just one more question as I have applied under 261314 - Software Tester

So can I apply for 261313 - Software Engineer also, starting from ACS. So what is the main difference. If I look the details on website, I am doing everything and not really found any difference in these two occupation. Just in my offer letters and previous companies exp letters I have 'Senior Test Engineer' written.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

saurabhtaneja said:


> Thanks for the reply...
> 
> Just one more question as I have applied under 261314 - Software Tester
> 
> So can I apply for 261313 - Software Engineer also, starting from ACS. So what is the main difference. If I look the details on website, I am doing everything and not really found any difference in these two occupation. Just in my offer letters and previous companies exp letters I have 'Senior Test Engineer' written.


Difference is one is in SOL and other is in CSOL.
Means, For Software Tester you can't apply for 189, however, Software Engineer is valid for 189 and 190 both. 

And your designation doesn't matter, job responsibilities matter.
If you apply for ACS for Software engineer with your designation as Software Test Engineer but your job responsibilities are proving that you are into 261313 (Software Engineer), you'll go through it.

All companies have different designations and they understand that, that is the reason they give more importance to the job responsibilities not job title.


----------



## kunalgarg22 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI, and when I download the points PDF, it has the below field with 0 points. I wanted to ask is this expected? I have not claimed any points towards Australia experience so don't know from where it has come. 

Years of experience in
Nominated Occupation
- in Australia within the
last 10 years.
Less than 1 Year 0


----------



## saurabhtaneja (Sep 4, 2015)

I got refusal from Vic SS today


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Got the sponsorship from Victoria in 20 days!!

Will withdraw my another EOI for 189.

Cheers.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats mate, nice! Thats quite quick.
> 
> Please add your case in our tracker (in my signature) to help other candidates to monitor the progress.


Thanks Anderyx.

Updated my info on the website. Its a good initiative from you, will certainly help others. :thumb:

Cheers.


----------



## ashutoshsp (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi guys...i got Vic SS Ack on 14 Sep. Still in 2nd week :-(

1) Are we seeing results in approx 3 to 4 weeks recently?

2) Is there any way I can apply for other state in parallel? I have selected Victoria in EOI.

Thanks
Ashutosh


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

ashutoshsp said:


> Hi guys...i got Vic SS Ack on 14 Sep. Still in 2nd week :-(
> 
> 1) Are we seeing results in approx 3 to 4 weeks recently?
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I got my SS approved in 18 days, they are quick in responding these days. 

You may create another EOI for second state of your choice. No problem with that. Read it on the forum somewhere that if you select 'ANY' in EOI, states are reluctant to sponsor you. I dont know the reason, may be it tells that you are not committed to any particular state. 

Go ahead and create another EOI but remember to withdraw other EOIs once you get sponsorship from any state. 

All the best. 

Cheers.


----------



## ashutoshsp (Sep 8, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> ashutoshsp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys...i got Vic SS Ack on 14 Sep. Still in 2nd week :-(
> ...


Thanks Mate. That helps.


----------



## ashutoshsp (Sep 8, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> ashutoshsp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys...i got Vic SS Ack on 14 Sep. Still in 2nd week :-(
> ...


Did you hv exp in Aus? Just checking as u got resp in 18 days.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

ashutoshsp said:


> Did you hv exp in Aus? Just checking as u got resp in 18 days.


Nope. No Aus experience at all. They emphasise on your skills, hence CV is of utmost importance. Prepare your CV in detail, template is available on Victoria site. 

If you check the tracker (excel sheet, link is available in this thread) moat people are getting a response within 30 days of submitting their application. 

Cheers.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Raj,

Did they ask for any written commitment letter such as you code job perceptive in Victoria?



rajrajinin said:


> Nope. No Aus experience at all. They emphasise on your skills, hence CV is of utmost importance. Prepare your CV in detail, template is available on Victoria site.
> 
> If you check the tracker (excel sheet, link is available in this thread) moat people are getting a response within 30 days of submitting their application.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## ashutoshsp (Sep 8, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> ashutoshsp said:
> 
> 
> > Did you hv exp in Aus? Just checking as u got resp in 18 days.
> ...


Thanks Raj. Yeah, i hv prepared the CV as per their requirement. So keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Raj,
> 
> Did they ask for any written commitment letter such as you code job perceptive in Victoria?


No, they didnt ask. Got the approval mail on 18th day.

Cheers.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

ashutoshsp said:


> Thanks Raj. Yeah, i hv prepared the CV as per their requirement. So keeping my fingers crossed.


Wish you the best.

Cheers.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Seems like VIC is fast now. 18-20 days approvals are coming regularly. Pretty cool.
> 
> Guys please add your cases to the tracker in my signature, it will help everyone to estimate.


Already done. 

Request others to update the same.

Cheers.


----------



## imranam30 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi VickyNZ Could you kindly share your work experience, IELTS score and total points. Any help would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


VickyNZ said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received today invitation for Victoria SS(233512 mechanical engg) in almost 4 week.


----------



## imranam30 (Sep 21, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> I submitted my application last night and got the mail from them in 8 hours asking for my financial resources.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Rajrajinin could you kindly share your SS Ref No., only the last part which is not too revelatory in nature. Thanks in advance.


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

imranam30 said:


> Hi VickyNZ Could you kindly share your work experience, IELTS score and total points. Any help would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Hi Imran,

I had total of 12+ yrs of exp in mechanical design engineering. I had total of 60 points with ielts/Pte score of 7 in each.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

sanchit749 said:


> Hi Guys received a mail from VIC SS about the minimum work experience . This should clear the confusion.
> My Question to them : "I have a total of 3 years and 3 months of related work experience in the below mentioned occupation, but ACS in accordance to their standard procedure has deducted my initial 2 years of experience. So do i still meet your minimum work experience requirement ?"
> 
> Reply from [email protected] :
> ...


I'm severely confused now. Your email is of July 2015, however, someone people who asked similar question they provided contradictory statements and in their FAQ as well they say:



> *What are the work requirements?*
> To be eligible for state nomination you must have a minimum of two years paid work experience in your nominated occupation, _after obtaining your qualifications_, unless otherwise stated.
> 
> *Does the work experience I gained prior to qualification count?*
> _We only count paid work experience 'post-qualification' toward the minimum work experience requirement._ You should still include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume for industry assessment purposes.


FAQs about Skilled Nominated Visas - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Has anybody received VIC SS recently?
What's the trend? One of my friend will be applying for it real soon. 261313


----------



## imranam30 (Sep 21, 2015)

VickyNZ said:


> Hi Imran,
> 
> I had total of 12+ yrs of exp in mechanical design engineering. I had total of 60 points with ielts/Pte score of 7 in each.


Thanks a million for the info. I did to apply this month on the 10th as a Mechanical Design Engineer ( Construction Industry ) to VIC for SS with (55+5, IELTS R9,S8.5,L8,W7) with 3 years experience. Hence, just wanted to measure my chances to secure a nomination comparable to someone within the same Occupation Group. Thanks again.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Has anybody received VIC SS recently? What's the trend? One of my friend will be applying for it real soon. 261313


They are quick now. 4-6 weeks seems to be.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> They are quick now. 4-6 weeks seems to be.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> I would say, opt for what you have instead of looking forward to something which is uncertain.
> Anyway, there isn't much difference between 189 and 190.
> And 190's processing priority is better than 189.
> 
> All this makes more sense if you are bothered about time frames, or else you can wait.


Curious why you say "190's processing priority is better"? Is it a known fact or assumption based on recent trend?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Curious why you say "190's processing priority is better"? Is it a known fact or assumption based on recent trend?


Its higher priority group. So processing is faster.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Its higher priority group. So processing is faster.


Although its higher in the order, but the "processing time" column shows "3 months" for both: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8.

Good to know though. I wasn't aware.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Although its higher in the order, but the "processing time" column shows "3 months" for both: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8. Good to know though. I wasn't aware.


Yea that's right. However, They dont update it too often. 

My analysis shows its faster.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Just received the invitation for Victoria State Sponsor 20 mins back,

*STATE NOMINATED MIGRATION – VICTORIA
*********Name***************
(ANZSCO Code: 261112 Occupation: Systems Analyst) *

I am really astonished as never expect VIC invitation so early for offshore applicant. They took only 2 weeks for invitation. Its real fast compare with NSW where in the past it was vice versa :-( 

Anyway, best of luck for others waiting applicant


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Just received the invitation for Victoria State Sponsor 20 mins back,
> 
> *STATE NOMINATED MIGRATION – VICTORIA
> *********Name***************
> ...


Congratulations. All the best for next steps.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

How does state nomination work? Is it x weeks from your EOI submission or do they also have fixed dates each month to send out invites?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

3br4h!m said:


> How does state nomination work? Is it x weeks from your EOI submission or do they also have fixed dates each month to send out invites?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By EOI you mean VIC application? Its an ongoing process, they continuously assess the application and send out invites. 

Cheers.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

amar_klanti said:


> Just received the invitation for Victoria State Sponsor 20 mins back,
> 
> STATE NOMINATED MIGRATION – VICTORIA
> *********Name***************
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

So you submit an EOI for 190, select the state AND also apply on the state website, and then the waiting begins?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> How does state nomination work? Is it x weeks from your EOI submission or do they also have fixed dates each month to send out invites?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It depends on the state on when they send out the invite, there's no fixed monthly date.




3br4h!m said:


> So you submit an EOI for 190, select the state AND also apply on the state website, and then the waiting begins?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, however, for some states after you have expressed your interest in the EOI for that very state, then you need to wait for a link from their side where you apply for the SS.
Post which, you get your results. (In short, can't apply for SS directly).
Example: NSW


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

But what I want to know is that SS is a two step process.

Sumit EOI
Wait for Invite
Wait for Approval 

You can't just submit an EOI and without an invite apply to the state, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> But what I want to know is that SS is a two step process.
> 
> Sumit EOI
> Wait for Invite
> ...


As states earlier, you can't just apply for some states directly for sponsorship unless you receive a link from their side to apply.
And you can submit EOI and that's the first point ever to be done. 

Here is it :

First case:
1. Submit EOI (Express Victoria as your preferred state)
2. Go to Victoria's website and submit your SS application with the EOI number (which you just submitted) - NO FEES 
3. You'll receive their response. (Accepted or rejected) 


Second case: 
1. Submit EOI (Express NSW as your preferred state)
2. Wait for NSW to send you the link.
3. Link received to apply.
4. Link takes you to the portal or whatever and you apply for SS and paid the fees.
5. You'll receive their response. (Accepted or rejected)


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Victoria state has strict requirements so I wonder if they'll accept someone with experience but no tertiary qualifications? 

I have 10+ yrs of experience and a diploma.

Has anyone been accepted before without a degree?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

3br4h!m said:


> Victoria state has strict requirements so I wonder if they'll accept someone with experience but no tertiary qualifications?
> 
> I have 10+ yrs of experience and a diploma.
> 
> ...


Well, you would never know unless you apply 

As far as my knowledge goes, they lay more emphasis on your CV and check whether you have minimum 60 points. Nothing is mentioned is minimum eligibility criteria that says you have to be graduate to apply. 

You have nothing to lose. Apply and try your luck  

Cheers.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

I'll not be able to apply until 6 months if rejected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

3br4h!m said:


> I'll not be able to apply until 6 months if rejected
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Am I missing something here? Are you completing your graduation in coming months? 

Sorry, but I am not able to relate to your concern here. 

Cheers.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> I'll not be able to apply until 6 months if rejected
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But how does it matter? You're anyway saying you can't apply cuz you have diploma? 
I dunno if I missed anything here.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

*Applied for VIC SS*

Guys,

I submitted my application for VIC SS today - 03/10/2015.

Mechanical Engineer - 233512


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

All the best


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks amar.. Hoping for the best


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

*Help*



amar_klanti said:


> All the best


Amar.. How did ur vic ss go?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

*Vic ss ack*

Dear Friends,

Can someone give me an idea on what is the current time frame for VIC ss?

and how long does it take for VIC to send an ACK regarding the SS application?


Regards
Shawn Vaz


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Can someone give me an idea on what is the current time frame for VIC ss?
> 
> ...


Acknowledgement- within a week (I got it in 24 hours) 
SS outcome- within 4-5 weeks.

Cheers.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Acknowledgement- within a week (I got it in 24 hours)
> SS outcome- within 4-5 weeks.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks Buddy..

I just got my ACK mail, 2 Mins back...

Now the wait starts.. Just hoping for something positive..

Fingers crossed..


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

I get the acknowledge withing 8 hrs and they asked me to send the commitment letter mention with "my job perceptive in VIC and why I want to live there as I have relative in others State". I sent the letter within the 2 days and get the invitation by 2 weeks. 

VIC acknowledgement depends upon the job code and total number of points. However, some how I have the impression their current approval process is faster compare with previous. 



shawnchristophervaz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Can someone give me an idea on what is the current time frame for VIC ss?
> 
> ...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

I already received the invitation for VIC within 2 weeks and the next day also received the NSW invitation. My family lives in Sydney, so I lodge my 190 for NSW day before yesterday.

Again all the best of you. 


shawnchristophervaz said:


> Amar.. How did ur vic ss go?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear All,

I just create this tread for 190 applicant of October and share the experience regarding CO assign, document request and time line of 190 visa grant.

Update your information as soon as you lodged the visa for 190(VIC) and help each other with individual status update.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...visa-october-2015-applicants.html#post8381778.

thanks and best of luck to all.

thanks and best of luck.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I get the acknowledge withing 8 hrs and they asked me to send the commitment letter mention with "my job perceptive in VIC and why I want to live there as I have relative in others State". I sent the letter within the 2 days and get the invitation by 2 weeks.
> 
> VIC acknowledgement depends upon the job code and total number of points. However, some how I have the impression their current approval process is faster compare with previous.


Good to mentioned about job perspective. I was wondering what I should write in the cover letter.

So they want to know whether you're confident of getting a job in VIC or not? What else should I mention for quick approval?


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

I finally received my Victoria Nomination. Applied on September 21st and received an invite today.

This is for occupation"Statistician". 

Thank you everyone for your support and guidance.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally received my Victoria Nomination. Applied on September 21st and received an invite today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps. Thanks.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

They don't what to know your confident about getting a job, rather than they want to know your job scope in VIC. In this case, you can write about your occupation scope, number of industry related with your occupation, you can also name some of those. How you current skill will coup with VIC job market. How can you contribute towards VIC. Then include the weather condition, culture, diversification, worlds most livable city and so on.

I collected the information from the following sites and please be noted my occupation is "systems analyst" & my wife is a doctor so visit some medical sites as well


City of Melbourne – Home
City of Melbourne: Economic Profile
https://www.melbourne.vic.gov.au/Ab...eMelbourne/KnowledgeIndustries/Pages/ICT.aspx
https://www.melbourne.vic.gov.au/enterprisemelbourne/industries/ICT/Pages/SectorOverview.aspx
Melbourne's strengths in ICT - Invest Victoria
https://acs.org.au/branches/victoria/news
https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/28570/Australian-ICT-Statistical-Compendium-2013.pdf
http://dsdbi.vic.gov.au/__data/asse...ce-development-plan-A4-20pp-booklet-web-2.pdf
https://amavic.com.au/
Jobs in Melbourne - Adzuna
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victoria_(Australia)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melbourne




3br4h!m said:


> Good to mentioned about job perspective. I was wondering what I should write in the cover letter.
> 
> So they want to know whether you're confident of getting a job in VIC or not? What else should I mention for quick approval?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is the complete list of information source for my commitment letter.

Information Sources Link:-

Victorian Government
City of Melbourne – Home
The Education State | Schools Funding Review
Victorian Public Health and Wellbeing Plan - Prevention and Population Health - Department of Health and Human Services
Creating better youth policy for all | Youth Central
109 Community safety projects get the green light - Community Crime Prevention, Victoria
http://www.vic.gov.au/publishing/Brand_Vic_Master_720p.mp4
City of Melbourne: Economic Profile
https://www.melbourne.vic.gov.au/Ab...eMelbourne/KnowledgeIndustries/Pages/ICT.aspx
https://www.melbourne.vic.gov.au/enterprisemelbourne/industries/ICT/Pages/SectorOverview.aspx
Melbourne's strengths in ICT - Invest Victoria
https://acs.org.au/branches/victoria/news
https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/28570/Australian-ICT-Statistical-Compendium-2013.pdf
http://dsdbi.vic.gov.au/__data/asse...ce-development-plan-A4-20pp-booklet-web-2.pdf
https://amavic.com.au/
Jobs in Melbourne - Adzuna
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victoria_(Australia)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roads_in_Victoria
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melbourne
SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
System Analyst Jobs | Indeed.com
https://au.jora.com/Systems-Analyst-jobs-in-Melbourne-VIC
Australian Bureau of Statistics
Whole of Government Information and Communications Technology | Department of Finance
https://www.open.edu.au/careers/information-communication-technology/systems-analysts-ict
https://www.austrade.gov.au/International/Buy/Australian-industry-capabilities/ICT
https://c.ymcdn.com/sites/www.aiia....30B/150305_ICT_Stats_REview_AIIA_REsponse.pdf
LMIP | Labour Market Information Portal



amar_klanti said:


> They don't what to know your confident about getting a job, rather than they want to know your job scope in VIC. In this case, you can write about your occupation scope, number of industry related with your occupation, you can also name some of those. How you current skill will coup with VIC job market. How can you contribute towards VIC. Then include the weather condition, culture, diversification, worlds most livable city and so on.
> 
> I collected the information from the following sites and please be noted my occupation is "systems analyst" & my wife is a doctor so visit some medical sites as well
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally received my Victoria Nomination. Applied on September 21st and received an invite today.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy,... All the best for your grant.. 

Keep us posted


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats rish 

kindly update your info in this tread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...visa-october-2015-applicants.html#post8381778.

this will help us for October 190 applicant to track.

Best of luck for the rest of the procedure.



rish_1986 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally received my Victoria Nomination. Applied on September 21st and received an invite today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi All,

I submited the VIC SS 190 this Sat and I heard back from them this morning saying "the submitted CV not enough for assessment rewrite the detailed one and send back"

Can anyone share the sample resume for IT?

Thanks.
Waqas

263111 ---- 55+5


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

This is the format which they have given on their website - 

Chronological Curriculum Vitae - Live in Victoria


Make sure your CV is in accordance with this pattern/format.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Resume Sample On Victoria site asks to list 2 to 3 references, is that mandatory?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Resume Sample On Victoria site asks to list 2 to 3 references, is that mandatory?


It's advisable to add 2 references from your work location. (your colleagues or supervisor or manager, could be anyone)


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Got VIC nomination*

Hi all

special thanks to all those who helped me with my decision to apply for VIC nomination under "Statistician".

I finally got the nomination and now applying for VISA.

Thank you sooo much


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi all
> 
> special thanks to all those who helped me with my decision to apply for VIC nomination under "Statistician".
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best for next steps.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> I submitted my application last night and got the mail from them in 8 hours asking for my financial resources.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Oh, they asked to provide documents/proof of the finances? What did you provide - property documents etc?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

3br4h!m said:


> Oh, they asked to provide documents/proof of the finances? What did you provide - property documents etc?


Check the minimum finance you need to have from the below link. Probably you mentioned lower amount than what is required in your VIC application.

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

You dont have to provide any proof for it, just declaration is enough. Though I did mentioned my sources while replying them on the mail.

Mine sources were- Flat, Car, jewellery and bank deposit. 

Hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted my VIC SS on 21st Sept through an agent. When I login to my Vic account it shows this message:
"You have no applications to complete. Create a new application."
Is it OK?
In addition to this my agent has not even confirmed to me whether he has received acknowledgement letter from Vic or not.

Please guide.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Rehan77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my VIC SS on 21st Sept through an agent. When I login to my Vic account it shows this message:
> "You have no applications to complete. Create a new application."
> ...



I submitted my VIC SS on 21st Sept through an agent. When I login to my Vic account it shows this message:
"You have no applications to complete. Create a new application."
Is it OK?

Yes, this is normal.


In addition to this my agent has not even confirmed to me whether he has received acknowledgement letter from Vic or not.

You would have received the acknowledgement by now, VIC usually do this within a week these days. Check whose email address is mentioned in the application for correspondence. If its your agent's, then check with them.

Cheers.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> This is the format which they have given on their website -
> 
> Chronological Curriculum Vitae - Live in Victoria
> 
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

I was completing my visa 190 application and had a question regarding the same. If I am not claiming partner points, do I still need to mention his work experience in the application? or should I leave it blank?
I am worried, if I mention his work experience, then CO might ask for his work reference letters, pay slips etc. and we don't have that.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're claiming partner skill points, then they need to be assessed for an occupation on the same SOL as yours, so yes you do need documents to get assessed anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

No I am not claiming partner points. So that's why asking if I should mention partners work experience in the PR application or should I leave it blank.


----------



## promigrant (Sep 6, 2015)

Don't have to upload docs if you not claiming partner points. It doesn't make sense. But if u claiming 5 points then need to upload all certified and formatted docs of ur partner.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> I was completing my visa 190 application and had a question regarding the same. If I am not claiming partner points, do I still need to mention his work experience in the application? or should I leave it blank?
> I am worried, if I mention his work experience, then CO might ask for his work reference letters, pay slips etc. and we don't have that.


If you are not claiming partner's point, then I don't think it is required to give partner's work history.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for you reply! I will not upload the documents but should I leave the section blank or not?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

I submitted the application on VIC website on Monday evening, but no acknowledgement yet, is that normal?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Just heard from them. CV is not in the right format. Needs to be simple, detailed and a word doc. Oh well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Just heard from them. CV is not in the right format. Needs to be simple, detailed and a word doc. Oh well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats ur occupation code and point score including SS points?


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Just heard from them. CV is not in the right format. Needs to be simple, detailed and a word doc. Oh well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I believe they have given some sample / templates of CV on the portal. It should not me more than 3-4 page long and should be clear and precise to the point.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Thanks for you reply! I will not upload the documents but should I leave the section blank or not?



You can leave that section blank as you are not claiming points. But I don't think there is any harm in mentioning in the form.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is the CV format for VIC 
Chronological Curriculum Vitae - Live in Victoria

It will be better if you update your signature for more precise information.

thanks


3br4h!m said:


> Just heard from them. CV is not in the right format. Needs to be simple, detailed and a word doc. Oh well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Whats ur occupation code and point score including SS points?


261312 - Developer Programmer
60 + 5


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> I was completing my visa 190 application and had a question regarding the same. If I am not claiming partner points, do I still need to mention his work experience in the application? or should I leave it blank?
> I am worried, if I mention his work experience, then CO might ask for his work reference letters, pay slips etc. and we don't have that.


Umm, actually I have no idea about partner points.
But what I think is that if you're not claiming any points for your partner then it's not required, they won't bother much about it then as he's not the primary applicant as well. 

Anyone else can validate/correct?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Umm, actually I have no idea about partner points.
> But what I think is that if you're not claiming any points for your partner then it's not required, they won't bother much about it then as he's not the primary applicant as well.
> 
> Anyone else can validate/correct?


You are correct, in EOI/visa, if you aren't claiming any points for partner skills, you dont have to submit any work related documents. So, if you mention the occupation of your partner in EOI/Visa application , CO wont bother to ask evidence on work exp. However, if in Visa application you didnt mentioned your partner skill and CO asked for form 80, wherein you have to declare everything about your partner right from the birth. You dont want to get in catch 22 situation, better to mention whats right. 

Cheers.


----------



## harish2020 (Apr 9, 2011)

I submitted my Vic State sponsorship application yesterday afternoon, this morning I received email asking to declare my financial details in AUD, Just wondering if this is normal? I submited my nomination for Software Engineer role.

Also it is possible to retrieve or view the submited application? I didn't take screenshots or download the form.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

I also have the same query but for a different reason:
From where I can get to see the submitted application for Victoria State sponsorship?
My agent is not very well informed and I doubt that she is even checking her mails regularly.
On top of that I don't have my ACS assessment letter as my agent has not shared it with me, so I want to extract that from the EOI or Vic State sponsorship application  if possible :confused2:


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

harish2020 said:


> I submitted my Vic State sponsorship application yesterday afternoon, this morning I received email asking to declare my financial details in AUD, Just wondering if this is normal? I submited my nomination for Software Engineer role.
> 
> Also it is possible to retrieve or view the submited application? I didn't take screenshots or download the form.


I have copy-pasted my earlier response below:-

Check the minimum finance you need to have from the below link. Probably you mentioned lower amount than what is required in your VIC application.

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

You dont have to provide any proof for it, just declaration is enough. Though I did mentioned my sources while replying them on the mail.

Mine sources were- Flat, Car, jewellery and bank deposit.

Hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Rehan77 said:


> I also have the same query but for a different reason:
> From where I can get to see the submitted application for Victoria State sponsorship?
> My agent is not very well informed and I doubt that she is even checking her mails regularly.
> On top of that I don't have my ACS assessment letter as my agent has not shared it with me, so I want to extract that from the EOI or Vic State sponsorship application  if possible :confused2:


Just wondering why would you go to such agent who doesnt have much knowledge about immi process. Is she MARA registered agent?

Anyway, after submitting VIC application, you wont see any link to see your application nor you could download the uploaded documents. In EOI, you dont upload any documents, hence you wont get it there as well.

Why dont you ask your agent to provide it, after all you are paying her and these are YOUR documents.

Cheers.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

With 189 for 65 pointers, SS is the only hope now, so I don't want to mess up.

Can someone please link me to a sample CV, not yours but something available on the net. I just need to see the exact format and the sections. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Just wondering why would you go to such agent who doesnt have much knowledge about immi process. Is she MARA registered agent?
> 
> Anyway, after submitting VIC application, you wont see any link to see your application nor you could download the uploaded documents. In EOI, you dont upload any documents, hence you wont get it there as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajrajinin,
Yes they are registered.
Many thanks for the information.
They shared the ACS letter with me, but it was stamped with their logo 
Now I am confused as there has been no contact by Vic for 3 weeks i.e after receiving acknowledgement letter, besides Victoria is very choosy and I can't be confident about an invitation. The other option is NSW SS whose waiting time currently is never ending for 'Software Engineers' 
I was wondering if I should retry IELTS for 8 in each band.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> With 189 for 65 pointers, SS is the only hope now, so I don't want to mess up.
> 
> Can someone please link me to a sample CV, not yours but something available on the net. I just need to see the exact format and the sections.
> 
> ...


One is given on liveinvictoria site itslef .. check here --> Chronological Curriculum Vitae - Live in Victoria


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Rehan77 said:


> Hi Rajrajinin,
> Yes they are registered.
> Many thanks for the information.
> They shared the ACS letter with me, but it was stamped with their logo
> ...


Wait for one more week, usually will get something within 4 weeks of submitting the VIC application. 

Try PTE, it is much easier to get 8 band equivalent to IELTS. 

Cheers.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> One is given on liveinvictoria site itslef .. check here --> Chronological Curriculum Vitae - Live in Victoria



It's just a guide, not a sample CV. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> It's just a guide, not a sample CV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Search for CVs online, you will get a lot of samples plus you already have the guide to make CV at Victoria website, so by combining the two I am sure you'll be able to prepare a good CV.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> It's just a guide, not a sample CV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Try these -- 
Chronological Resume Samples Archives - Free Resume Samples, Cover Letter Samples and Tips
https://resumegenius.com/resume/resume-formats


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

Submitting my Vic SS today, hope it will go well.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> I also have the same query but for a different reason:
> From where I can get to see the submitted application for Victoria State sponsorship?
> My agent is not very well informed and I doubt that she is even checking her mails regularly.
> On top of that I don't have my ACS assessment letter as my agent has not shared it with me, so I want to extract that from the EOI or Vic State sponsorship application  if possible :confused2:


There's no place to get the documents uploaded in the vic SS.
After submission, it doesn't even show in the Victoria account that you have submitted the SS Application or not.

Only email communications are the things which go on after application submission.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

gaurav.kushan said:


> There's no place to get the documents uploaded in the vic SS.
> After submission, it doesn't even show in the Victoria account that you have submitted the SS Application or not.
> 
> Only email communications are the things which go on after application submission.


Hey Gaurav, 

We have to upload the documents on VIC SS while submitting the application. 

Yes, application is not visible after submission. 

Cheers.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Hey Gaurav,
> 
> We have to upload the documents on VIC SS while submitting the application.
> 
> ...


I meant there's no option of downloading the documents you uploaded at the time of application submission.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

gaurav.kushan said:


> I meant there's no option of downloading the documents you uploaded at the time of application submission.


Sorry, my bad  

Cheers.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Sorry, my bad
> 
> Cheers.


No worries, you don't have to be sorry.


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi All

Can anyone please clarify below query...

I have 10 years of ICT BA experience... 4 years deducted. so 6.2 experience considered by ACS....

so for below question in VIC SS form....

"how many years/months post qualifications work experience do you have in your nominated occupation"

I mentioned 6.2 as assess by ACS... however my CV and ACS result form have complete information.

I am bit tensed... please advise experts...

Cheers, Karthick


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

mgkarthick said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can anyone please clarify below query...
> 
> ...


You will need to show your whole experience, however in EOI you will need to feed what ACS has suggested.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

mgkarthick said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can anyone please clarify below query...
> 
> ...


In Victoria application mention full experience. 
However, in your EOI you should be claiming points for 6.2 years only, and accordingly mention the points claimed in DIBP clause within VIC SS.


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Gaurav / Raj, Thanks for your reply. However, I have already submitted the application with 6.2 but my detailed CV has 10 years in that and ACS also showing 10 (eligble 6.2)...

since I already submitted on 28th Sep... i dont know what to do now...

Regards, Karthick



gaurav.kushan said:


> In Victoria application mention full experience.
> However, in your EOI you should be claiming points for 6.2 years only, and accordingly mention the points claimed in DIBP clause within VIC SS.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

mgkarthick said:


> Hi Gaurav / Raj, Thanks for your reply. However, I have already submitted the application with 6.2 but my detailed CV has 10 years in that and ACS also showing 10 (eligble 6.2)...
> 
> since I already submitted on 28th Sep... i dont know what to do now...
> 
> Regards, Karthick


Hey,

VIC decides on SS based on CV and we really dont know if experience entered in the application would have any impact on the outcome. 

You may send them a mail stating the error with your SS reference number.

Cheers.


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi planning to apply for VIC sponsorship. Hows VIC approval rate? specially for ICT BA 70pts (65+5) ?

Thanks!


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

grant512 said:


> Hi planning to apply for VIC sponsorship. Hows VIC approval rate? specially for ICT BA 70pts (65+5) ?
> 
> Thanks!


Unlike NSW, VIC doesnt send invites based on points. They rely on CV and skills needed in their state. 

VIC is very active this year, many members have got an SS recently. 

You need to work on your CV in the format available on their website. Provide as much information about your experience, platform you have worked on and tools used. 

Cheers.


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Unlike NSW, VIC doesnt send invites based on points. They rely on CV and skills needed in their state.
> 
> VIC is very active this year, many members have got an SS recently.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. My agent did not inform me about the CV, I will need to improve it as you mentioned.


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi, for *Friends or Relative Details living in Victoria*
Should my friends need to be PR or citizen? Currently my friends status in VIC are New zealander and Filipina maybe holding workpass not sure but confirmed not PR and citizen.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

grant512 said:


> Hi, for Friends or Relative Details living in Victoria
> Should my friends need to be PR or citizen? Currently my friends status in VIC are New zealander and Filipina maybe holding workpass not sure but confirmed not PR and citizen.


If they are living in VIC on a valid visa (Irrespective of visa type) you may add their details in the form. 

Do not add details of friends/relatives living in other states. I have seen few posts where VIC had asked applicants, why they would live in VIC and not with friends in other states. Better not to get into that. Provide details of friends living in VIC or keep it blank. 

Cheers.


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

Sep 28th Submitted VIC SS. No response till now... 65 points (65 + 5 = 70)...

any idea when would i get the response.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

mgkarthick said:


> Sep 28th Submitted VIC SS. No response till now... 65 points (65 + 5 = 70)...
> 
> any idea when would i get the response.


Official time frame is 12 weeks, however, people are getting a response in 4-5 weeks. 

Cheers.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Guys i have a question, i submitted my application, heard from then asking about detailed CV, should I expect the acknowledgment separately or consider that email as the acknowledgment?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Reply to their mail will be sufficient.
Best of luck


Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Guys i have a question, i submitted my application, heard from then asking about detailed CV, should I expect the acknowledgment separately or consider that email as the acknowledgment?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Reply to their mail will be sufficient.
> Best of luck


But do they send any acknowledgment letter or just the email saying we have received your application?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> But do they send any acknowledgment letter or just the email saying we have received your application?


You would have got the reference number in the subject line of the mail, something like SS-XXXX

Cheers.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah that mail did have the reference number, it means that mail is the acknowledgment. Thanks guys and good luck everyone


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Wait for one more week, usually will get something within 4 weeks of submitting the VIC application.
> 
> Try PTE, it is much easier to get 8 band equivalent to IELTS.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Raj,

We have to opt PTE General right?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Rehan PTE Academic.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

There is no place in Karachi where I can give PTE Academic, just checked PTE Academic - The English test that takes you places, infact Pakistan is not in their list


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Rehan77 said:


> There is no place in Karachi where I can give PTE Academic, just checked PTE Academic - The English test that takes you places, infact Pakistan is not in their list


The link has all the acceptable English test. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/aelt

If PTE doesnt have presence in your country, you may opt for ielts or toefl. Many members here have travelled to another country to take PTE test in case it is not available in their own country. 

Cheers.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Do we have Victoria SS tracking sheet like NSW? If yes, can anyone please share the link. Thanks.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Do we have Victoria SS tracking sheet like NSW? If yes, can anyone please share the link. Thanks.


I m not sure if we have a sheet for VIC, you may visit the site mentioned below to get more info. It is well made site and has good info on all visa types. Thanks to @Andreyx. 

My Immigration Tracker - Australian, Canada and USA visa tracking | information and news

Cheers.


----------



## trang_vietnam (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I am intend to apply for Victoria state sponsor.

I am currently working in WA (Perth) in a casual one year contract (renewable to next year fixed term contract). I do not have any job offer in Vic.

Do I need to move to Victoria to be able to apply for Vic SS? If YES, then how long should I be in VIC before I can start my application for VIC SS? 

Can I move to Vic alone to apply first and then my wife and 2 children (in WA now) move to Vic later with me? 
Thank you very much!
Trang


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

trang_vietnam said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am intend to apply for Victoria state sponsor.
> 
> ...


Yoy dont have to be in the Victoria to apply for SS. 

Just curious, on which visa are you on currently?

Cheers.


----------



## trang_vietnam (Aug 3, 2015)

Tks Raj. My wife is student and I am on a dependence visa. Only Victoria state sponsor my occupation (not WA). So I intend to apply for Vic SS.

As stated in the webpage, if I am currently living in other state out side Vic, I do need to provide job offer in Vic. 

Should I move to Vic to start apply for Vic SS? But then I will loose my job in WA....


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

trang_vietnam said:


> Tks Raj. My wife is student and I am on a dependence visa. Only Victoria state sponsor my occupation (not WA). So I intend to apply for Vic SS.
> 
> As stated in the webpage, if I am currently living in other state out side Vic, I do need to provide job offer in Vic.
> 
> Should I move to Vic to start apply for Vic SS? But then I will loose my job in WA....


No. You don't have to be in Victoria to apply. Moreover, check minimum eligibility criteria on Victoria website. 

Hope you have done your occupation, degree assessments and have reached 55+ points. 

Further, check with someone on this forum or agents if you can apply for PR visa if you are on dependent visa, i dont have much knowledge on this. 

Cheers.


----------



## trang_vietnam (Aug 3, 2015)

But if I am not in Vic, then do they require to submit a job offer in Vic? This is what I have read from their webpage:
Offer of employment

You will be required to provide a current job offer in your nominated occupation to support your visa nomination application if:

you are currently living in another Australian state, or
this is a requirement for your occupation on the State Nomination Occupation List for Graduates in Victoria.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

trang_vietnam said:


> But if I am not in Vic, then do they require to submit a job offer in Vic? This is what I have read from their webpage:
> Offer of employment
> 
> You will be required to provide a current job offer in your nominated occupation to support your visa nomination application if:
> ...


Oops, I overlooked that criteria as it wasnt applicable in my case. I could help little here, however I would suggest followings:

1. Search in the forum thread where case similar to yours was discussed. OR
2. You can write to VIC on [email protected] with your query.

Lets hope someone on this forum answer your query.

Cheers.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

trang_vietnam said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am intend to apply for Victoria state sponsor.
> 
> ...


Looks like you'll need a job offer if you are living in another state of Australia - Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

However, you can write to Victorian State to find out if there may be some more options.


----------



## Danycb (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys please can anyone help? I submitted my eoi for 190 visa on 11 sept 2015 through skillselect website and has since then a status submitted. Is this enough to receive invitation or i should also apply through victoria website for state sponsorship..please help! Thanks


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Danycb said:


> Hey guys please can anyone help? I submitted my eoi for 190 visa on 11 sept 2015 through skillselect website and has since then a status submitted. Is this enough to receive invitation or i should also apply through victoria website for state sponsorship..please help! Thanks


You have to apply for victoria state sponsorship in their website


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

I backread from 475 to 517.. Did not notice any successful ICT BA invites... Care to share? specially for BA?.. Thanks!


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi guys, my present company right now also have branch in Melbourne. Do you think I can include this in my letter to VIC? to my advantage? Thanks!


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

grant512 said:


> Hi guys, my present company right now also have branch in Melbourne. Do you think I can include this in my letter to VIC? to my advantage? Thanks!


I doubt if this will gain you any advantage unless you have a document from your company saying they're willing to transfer you to Melbourne.


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I have submitted Victoria SS on 26th September under 190 Visa for 261313 - Software Engineer.

Apart from acknowledgement email i could not heard any thing from them yet.

My understanding from this thread is, for lot of people with in 3-4 weeks got SS rejected, accepted and some people received email asking for Finance details and for some they have asked for commitment letter.

In my case as of now nothing happened, my friend also applied under same job code and skill set last week and once he provided commitment letter his application rejected in a week.

1. Does people directly got the invitation also after application submission or email asking for commitment letter is part of next step ? 

2. For the same ACS Job category and skillset , my friend who submitted after 10 days than me got a rejection letter also. Are they picking the application randomly or based on submission date ? Because for my application there is no response from Victoria. Initially i thought it might be a positive sign but not sure 

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi Rohit.

i applied to VIC on 3-Oct-15
got my ack on 5-oct-15.

no response after that.
So i guess its a long wait. I know a few who have waited for 12 weeks and then got rejected.
and a few who got invite after 12 weeks.

i also seen ppl get invite in just 1 week.. so its hard to predict what could be the outcome.

Dont worry about the delay. patience is the key.. 

Vaz






gupta.rohit19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted Victoria SS on 26th September under 190 Visa for 261313 - Software Engineer.
> 
> Apart from acknowledgement email i could not heard any thing from them yet.
> ...


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

My VIC SS rejected. applied on 28th Sept. Got response today.

I have been with an Anutralian Company in Bangalore for 6 years. Still they have not considered. If I get 190, I would get immediate offer to work in Melbourne office.

I am planning to request them to re-evaluate the application. Will explain my profile and company's interest in me. However, no letters will be provided until I get 190 (GSM). Any advise would be highly appreciated.

Thanks, Karthick


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

Ict ba


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

mgkarthick said:


> My VIC SS rejected. applied on 28th Sept. Got response today.
> 
> I have been with an Anutralian Company in Bangalore for 6 years. Still they have not considered. If I get 190, I would get immediate offer to work in Melbourne office.
> 
> ...


Dear karthik

Thats bad news

Are u tying for any other state or 189?
What is ur nominated occupation?
And wht is ur points? Including ss?
Shawn


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

ICT BA - 65 pts - 189 - EOI Date 19th Sep 2015. VIC SS (65 + 5)



shawnchristophervaz said:


> Dear karthik
> 
> Thats bad news
> 
> ...


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Guys I got an invite on 189 on 9th Oct. Today my victoria SS got approved. Will there be any problem if i apply for 190 now?


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Anybody??


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Sha75 said:


> Guys I got an invite on 189 on 9th Oct. Today my victoria SS got approved. Will there be any problem if i apply for 190 now?


I am assuming you have 2 EOIs, one for 189 and another for 190 and got invited on both.

Why would you go for 190 invite if you have 189 invitation. 189 visa gives you freedom to work and stay anywhere in Australia while 190 restricts you to particular state for 2 years. Though working in the state for 2 years is moral obligation and not legal.

I would suggest you to go with 189 rather than 190. If you decide to pursue 189, then write to VIC to withdraw the invite. Even if you dont intimate VIC, your VIC invite will expire after 2 months. 

Cheers.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Sha75 said:


> Guys I got an invite on 189 on 9th Oct. Today my victoria SS got approved. Will there be any problem if i apply for 190 now?



Man, you should have cancelled all other EOIs when you got 189. Your negligence has apparently denied or at least delayed an EOI for one of us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

Sha75 said:


> Guys I got an invite on 189 on 9th Oct. Today my victoria SS got approved. Will there be any problem if i apply for 190 now?


When did *u* submit *ur* application *fr* 190 vic ss?

*Please cease using text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.

kaju/moderator*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sha75 said:


> Guys I got an invite on 189 on 9th Oct. Today my victoria SS got approved. Will there be any problem if i apply for 190 now?


Apply with whichever invite you like. There are no problems at all.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

gupta.rohit19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted Victoria SS on 26th September under 190 Visa for 261313 - Software Engineer.
> 
> Apart from acknowledgement email i could not heard any thing from them yet.
> ...


Hi Rohit,

I also applied for the same category - Software Engineer, on 21st September and after the acknowledgement Email there has been no response.
Do inform if any activity takes place at your end. I'll also inform in case these is an update from Victoria.

Regards


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> When did *u* submit *ur* application *fr* 190 vic ss?
> 
> *Please cease using text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> ...


I submitted my application on 18th Sep and got invite on 14th october. Am going to proceed with 190.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Sha75 said:


> I submitted my application on 18th Sep and got invite on 14th october. Am going to proceed with 190.


Cool. All the best.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Got rejection from Victoria today 
Now wondering whether to apply for Northern Territory or NSW for SS.
Both take indefinite time


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Rehan77 said:


> Got rejection from Victoria today
> Now wondering whether to apply for Northern Territory or NSW for SS.
> Both take indefinite time



Sorry to hear. Yes, NSW and NT will take time to send invites. In a meantime, you could go for 189 by improving for English points.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Got rejection from Victoria today
> Now wondering whether to apply for Northern Territory or NSW for SS.
> Both take indefinite time


Thats sad bro.
What was ur application submission date to VIC, and what did they mention as the reason for refusing.


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Guys anybody here who has lodged visa for VIC Ss?


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

I submitted on 20th September.
It seems like they have a standard reason for rejection "While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other
applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.
"


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

I have to go to Dubai for PTE which will cost me approximately 35000 PKR plus the cost of test. Is it worth it??


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Sha75 said:


> Guys anybody here who has lodged visa for VIC Ss?


Yup, I have. Visa application for 189, 190, 489 is same. Post- invite, all applicants are in same boat except for visa priority.

Cheers.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Rehan77 said:


> I have to go to Dubai for PTE which will cost me approximately 35000 PKR plus the cost of test. Is it worth it??


Have you appeared for IELTS in your country, if yes, what was the score. Personally, I feel, people who have difficulty in writing, PTE is the best alternative.

In PTE, speaking an reading are challenging. It depends upon you which test suit you. I had tried IELTS 3 times and did not passed 6.5 in writing. Cleared PTE in first attempt.

Above is my personal opinion, people have their own reasons to choose PTE over IELTS.

Take the informed decision and go ahead.

Cheers.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Have you appeared for IELTS in your country, if yes, what was the score. Personally, I feel, people who have difficulty in writing, PTE is the best alternative.
> 
> In PTE, speaking an reading are challenging. It depends upon you which test suit you. I had tried IELTS 3 times and did not passed 6.5 in writing. Cleared PTE in first attempt.
> 
> ...


Yes, I appeared for IELTS and scored (L/R/W/S) : 7/9/7/7.5 so got 10 points for English. I have 5 years of experience but ACS deducted 4 years of experience  hence getting 0 points for experience.
Now, the thing is getting 8 each in IELTS is next to impossible, so scoring 79+ each in PTE seems to be a little easier as per PTE-A Exam thread but PTE is not conducted in Pakistan!!


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Congrats Rehan..


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Got rejection from Victoria today
> Now wondering whether to apply for Northern Territory or NSW for SS.
> Both take indefinite time



Thats sad..
Anyways dont worry.. 
lot of other options still available.

can you share your timeline and occupation?


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Guys.....
Do we need to show finances while applying for VIC nomination?
In their site it is mentioned as 35000 AUD for two applicants but it is also mentioned as "We do not require evidence of these financial resources." 
I am confused.
Is it a mandatory requirement? Will application get rejected if we are not able to show finances?
Whoever got VIC nomination..please help..


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

shivily said:


> Guys.....
> Do we need to show finances while applying for VIC nomination?
> In their site it is mentioned as 35000 AUD for two applicants but it is also mentioned as "We do not require evidence of these financial resources."
> I am confused.
> ...


If you mention lower amount than what is given on their website, then your application may get rejected. 

Just provide the amount higher than minimum amount and your are good. Dont have to provide any proof for the declared amount. 

Cheers.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> If you mention lower amount than what is given on their website, then your application may get rejected.
> 
> Just provide the amount higher than minimum amount and your are good. Dont have to provide any proof for the declared amount.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for the reply Raj..
Could you please be more specific..
When you say 'mention', is it while filling the nomination form?
I am applying through an agent and she said we need to show bank statements for that..
Can you please clarify?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

shivily said:


> Thanks for the reply Raj..
> Could you please be more specific..
> When you say 'mention', is it while filling the nomination form?
> I am applying through an agent and she said we need to show bank statements for that..
> Can you please clarify?


Just mention the required amount in the VIC application and thats it. ViC wont ask for bank account statement or anything.


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

shivily said:


> Thanks for the reply Raj..
> Could you please be more specific..
> When you say 'mention', is it while filling the nomination form?
> I am applying through an agent and she said we need to show bank statements for that..
> Can you please clarify?


As far as I know you don't need bank statements or asset documents to be shown to VIC state sponsorship. I applied 2 months ago all by myself. I got the sponsorship. I am sure I did not give any such documents to them. It is better to keep it ready do that you can give them if they ask for it.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

3sh said:


> As far as I know you don't need bank statements or asset documents to be shown to VIC state sponsorship. I applied 2 months ago all by myself. I got the sponsorship. I am sure I did not give any such documents to them. It is better to keep it ready do that you can give them if they ask for it.



Thank You 3sh..
Suppose they ask for the proof, I am not able to provide it and the application gets rejected..
I am concerned if it will affect my other EOIs like 189, 190(NSW) etc..
Are you aware about that..

Also could you please share your occupation and experience details..


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

shivily said:


> Thank You 3sh..
> Suppose they ask for the proof, I am not able to provide it and the application gets rejected..
> I am concerned if it will affect my other EOIs like 189, 190(NSW) etc..
> Are you aware about that..
> ...


Like raj said, I have not heard anyone saying that any state sponsorship asking for financial documents. So chill 

I applied for 261112 Systems Analyst job and I have 4 years 6 months exp in the same.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

I applied for Mechanical Engineer (233512)

55+5 for VIC SS

Applied on 3-OCT and got ACK on 5-OCT..
Awaiting further communication from VIC regarding SS.
Fingers crossed..


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> I applied for Mechanical Engineer (233512)
> 
> 55+5 for VIC SS
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed, bro. All the best.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

3sh said:


> Fingers crossed, bro. All the best.


Same here, I have applied for VIC SS since October 9 and waiting for the outcome. Hope to see it by end of this month:juggle:


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

3sh said:


> Like raj said, I have not heard anyone saying that any state sponsorship asking for financial documents. So chill
> 
> I applied for 261112 Systems Analyst job and I have 4 years 6 months exp in the same.


ok..
Thank You 3sh and Raj 
I will go ahead with VIC application..


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Thats sad..
> Anyways dont worry..
> lot of other options still available.
> 
> can you share your timeline and occupation?


Skilled - Subclass - 190 | Software Engineer - 261313
1/8/2015 - ACS Submitted
3/8/2015 - ACS Positive Result received
IELTS - L-7, R-9, W-7, S-7.5, Overall - 7.5
19/9/2015 - EOI/Vic SS Submitted with 60 points.
16/10/2015 - Vic SS Rejected
20/10/2015- Will apply for NSW SS with 60 points(55+5)


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Skilled - Subclass - 190 | Software Engineer - 261313
> 1/8/2015 - ACS Submitted
> 3/8/2015 - ACS Positive Result received
> IELTS - L-7, R-9, W-7, S-7.5, Overall - 7.5
> ...


Hello Rehan,

How many years of experience do you have?


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

One more question people..
Hope someone who got 190 Visa through VIC nomination can answer this..
Do they ask for financial proof during the final Visa processing stage, if not during nomination approval stage..?
I hadn't thought of that, but my agent is saying that it is possible..


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

shivily said:


> One more question people..
> Hope someone who got 190 Visa through VIC nomination can answer this..
> Do they ask for financial proof during the final Visa processing stage, if not during nomination approval stage..?
> I hadn't thought of that, but my agent is saying that it is possible..


No they dont. Check the above comments which are relevant to your query. 

Cheers.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

shivily said:


> Hello Rehan,
> 
> How many years of experience do you have?


I am working since Feb 2010, but ACS only accepted experience from Feb 2014 on wards. so I am left with only a little over 1 year experience.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> No they dont. Check the above comments which are relevant to your query.
> 
> Cheers.


Thank You raj..
Yes I understood that they don't ask for proof for approving the nomination from previous posts..
Just wanted to make sure that it is not asked during the final visa processing stage too..


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

shivily said:


> Thank You raj..
> Yes I understood that they don't ask for proof for approving the nomination from previous posts..
> Just wanted to make sure that it is not asked during the final visa processing stage too..


Never heard DIBP asking for financial proof. Only documents you have to upload after lodging a visa are against the points you have claimed. 

Cheers.


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

3sh said:


> Fingers crossed, bro. All the best.


hey i have also lodge a visa for victoria state on 12th oct , medical is completed on 16th and now pcc will be on 26th .. so update your status whatever it is...


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

@shivily

I recently got my 190 visa granted through VIC SS and except for the declaration during VIC SS application, I was never asked for any financial document. Hope that helps.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

I also applied under visa 190 on 15th oct,. My PCC is done, medical is due on 24th oct.


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

starmoon said:


> hey i have also lodge a visa for victoria state on 12th oct , medical is completed on 16th and now pcc will be on 26th .. so update your status whatever it is...


My Timelines are as follows....

Applied VIC SS: 30 Aug 2015
Docs Requested : 7 Sept 2015
VIC SS +ve : 23 Sept 2015 :whoo:
EOI 190 : 23 Sept 2015
EOI Invite: 24 Sept 2015 :whoo:
Visa Lodge: 7 Oct 2015
PCC: 1 Oct 2015 (Front Load)
Medical: 17 Oct 2015
CO Allocation: :clock:
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> @shivily
> 
> I recently got my 190 visa granted through VIC SS and except for the declaration during VIC SS application, I was never asked for any financial document. Hope that helps.


Yes, it helps indeed.
Thank You saggi_au


----------



## menepoli (Oct 21, 2015)

I congrats you. No, I received scholarship in last summer.


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

@rish_1986
update your status ok rish... I have also lodge my visa for vic SS on 12th oct.


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

3sh said:


> Like raj said, I have not heard anyone saying that any state sponsorship asking for financial documents. So chill
> 
> I applied for 261112 Systems Analyst job and I have 4 years 6 months exp in the same.


Hey 3sh....
I have also applied for the 261112 System analyst occupation. you are waiting for your visa grant. same way my PCC will be on 26th October. Otherthan this everything is completed. So we both are nearly in same condition. so share your visa status , whenever it will change.... ok.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi I have also submitted VIC SS application on 6th of Oct, received acknowledgement on 13th Oct, and still waiting for their response.

263111 - 55+5


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

HI everyone 
i need to know few things please.

.MY ACS is +
.I have 65 points for 189
.Should i try 190 ( will it be faster? i know about spending two years in state)
.How can i log state nomination? can i do it before submitting EOI?
.If i get the invite i will have to provide docs within 2 months?
.My wife is pregnant and cannot do medicals till MAY 2016 (delivery of my child) but i am getting 33 in Dec and want to get invitation request before that, will the CO hold till i upload my medicals and what is best option for me should i submit EOI now and get invitation before Dec or launch it after May 2016.

Need some serious help please.


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Hi I have also submitted VIC SS application on 6th of Oct, received acknowledgement on 13th Oct, and still waiting for their response.
> 
> 263111 - 55+5


hi need help i am also applying for 263111 ACS is cleared and i have 65 points for189. can you please guide me a little about 190 and how to apply it?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

sfahmed said:


> hi need help i am also applying for 263111 ACS is cleared and i have 65 points for189. can you please guide me a little about 190 and how to apply it?


There is no harm in applying for 189 and 190 simultaneously. Each state has their own way for applying. 

Victoria- you have to fill application on their site alongwith CV. 

NSW- their invite is based on points. 

Check other states website for more info. 

Only thing you have to do is to create multiple EOI for each state and select that state as "preferred state" in the EOI. There is no negative impact for creating multiple EOI. 

In a meantime, if you get 189 invite, you can pursue that and withdraw other EOI. 

Cheers.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

sfahmed said:


> hi need help i am also applying for 263111 ACS is cleared and i have 65 points for189. can you please guide me a little about 190 and how to apply it?


65 points is a sure shot for non pro-rated 189, mate, no need to worries.


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

rajrajinin said:


> There is no harm in applying for 189 and 190 simultaneously. Each state has their own way for applying.
> 
> Victoria- you have to fill application on their site alongwith CV.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply.

i have few more queries please 

.Applying 190 will it be faster?
.If i get the invite i will have to provide docs within 2 months?
.My wife is pregnant and cannot do medicals till MAY 2016 (delivery of my child) but i am getting 33 in Dec and want to get invitation request before that, will the CO hold till i upload my medicals and what is best option for me should i submit EOI now and get invitation before Dec or launch it after May 2016. 

Regards
Furqan


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

sfahmed said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> i have few more queries please
> 
> ...


Once invited, timelines for both 190 and 189 remain same i.e. 90 days even though190 visa ison priority over 189.

You can lodge the visa and once CO is allocated you can ask CO to give you time to do the medicals due to your wife pregnancy. Have read a few cases on this forum similar to yours where CO had put the application on hold for the same reason. 

I would suggest search the forum for relevant post. 

Cheers.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

rajrajinin said:


> Once invited, timelines for both 190 and 189 remain same i.e. 90 days even though190 visa ison priority over 189.
> 
> You can lodge the visa and once CO is allocated you can ask CO to give you time to do the medicals due to your wife pregnancy. Have read a few cases on this forum similar to yours where CO had put the application on hold for the same reason.
> 
> ...


In addition to above, you can go ahead and submit the EOI and if invited, lodge the visa. 

Cheers.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

Guys..

Got my rejection mail form VIC gov today...

hard Luck.. :-(


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Guys..
> 
> Got my rejection mail form VIC gov today...
> 
> hard Luck.. :-(


So sad to read this.. 😯
What did they mention as tge reason?
Occupation? Points? How much time from Acknowledgement?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

Just the normal standard reply

Occupation : mechanical Engineer(233512)
Points (55+5)
Lodged application to VIC on 2-OCT-2015
ACK received on 5-OCT-2015
Rejection on 21-OCT-2015

below is what they sent me.

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.






Waqasbinrasheed said:


> So sad to read this.. 😯
> What did they mention as tge reason?
> Occupation? Points? How much time from Acknowledgement?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Just the normal standard reply
> 
> Occupation : mechanical Engineer(233512)
> Points (55+5)
> ...


Do you meet their English requirements?

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

YUP.. I did..

L:9;RWS:7.






3br4h!m said:


> Do you meet their English requirements?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> YUP.. I did..
> 
> L:9;RWS:7.


Oh. Looks like they just decide based on CV

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

*job offer for vic*

Not sure if I understand this part right: job offer for VIC sponsorship is required only if one lives in other Aus state...does that mean that for overseas application job offer is not required?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

Overseas u can apply without a job offer form VIC..

You will be required to provide a current job offer in your nominated occupation to support your visa nomination application if:

you are currently living in another Australian state, or
this is a requirement for your occupation on the State Nomination Occupation List for Graduates in Victoria.






bocko said:


> Not sure if I understand this part right: job offer for VIC sponsorship is required only if one lives in other Aus state...does that mean that for overseas application job offer is not required?


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Overseas u can apply without a job offer form VIC..
> 
> You will be required to provide a current job offer in your nominated occupation to support your visa nomination application if:
> 
> ...


OK, thanks! It is bit ridiculous...but it works for me


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

bocko said:


> Not sure if I understand this part right: job offer for VIC sponsorship is required only if one lives in other Aus state...does that mean that for overseas application job offer is not required?


Yes, your understanding is correct.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

Any invites today from Vic, guys? I logged my application in 9 Oct and waiting for their response


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> Any invites today from Vic, guys? I logged my application in 9 Oct and waiting for their response


You should get a response in a week or two..

All the best Buddy..


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

starmoon said:


> Hey 3sh....
> I have also applied for the 261112 System analyst occupation. you are waiting for your visa grant. same way my PCC will be on 26th October. Otherthan this everything is completed. So we both are nearly in same condition. so share your visa status , whenever it will change.... ok.


Sure Starmoon... Happy to see someone with same status in VISA process


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

hi guys,

Just now submitted my eoi for 190, Victoria


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

Guys, I received an email from Vic government to resubmit my CV this morning. Anyone knows why they are asking for this? I have submitted my CV on 9th Oct together with my VIC SS. Maybe they want a more detailed or Australian-styled CV? Good thing is they are looking through my application.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> Guys, I received an email from Vic government to resubmit my CV this morning. Anyone knows why they are asking for this? I have submitted my CV on 9th Oct together with my VIC SS. Maybe they want a more detailed or Australian-styled CV? Good thing is they are looking through my application.


They asked me the same. They might have mentioned the reason in the email. Follow the CV format provided on their site.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> They asked me the same. They might have mentioned the reason in the email. Follow the CV format provided on their site.


Thanks mate. I just resubmitted my CV, hope for the best, finger crossed


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

HI Experts,

What are my chances for VIC


----------



## peik85 (Oct 22, 2015)

arun32 said:


> HI Experts,
> 
> What are my chances for VIC


Depends on your CV, VIC will normally notify the result from 2-3 weeks currently. I am also waiting, Accountants 60+5 points.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

peik85 said:


> Depends on your CV, VIC will normally notify the result from 2-3 weeks currently. I am also waiting, Accountants 60+5 points.


Thanks a lot, Peik.

Victoria is atleast replying , not like NSW


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Applied EOI Victoria 23/10*

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum.Yesterday I submitted my Victoria application and EOI with 60+5 points.My occupation is Systems analyst.

Guys,May i know what is the time duration for invitation currently.And will i get invitation or not with these points(60+5).

Thanks


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

vk.online83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum.Yesterday I submitted my Victoria application and EOI with 60+5 points.My occupation is Systems analyst.
> 
> ...


VIC takes usually 2-3 weeks to finalize the application. However, the max time frame is 12 weeks I think.


----------



## I want Aus Visa (Mar 4, 2015)

cezanne90 said:


> Thanks guys ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have also applied for VS in Mathematician 224112. I am worried about the outcome as Victoria is not easily giving sponsorship. I have not added any project in my CV should i send them it by separate email or just wait for the outcome. I am PhD in mathematics and having 4 years of experience in manufacturing industry.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

You don't have to worry, I believe your PHd qualification and work experience if enough to fetch positive outcome since this occupation is not that common and hence has more chances of getting positive outcome.

I had applied for statistician with only 2.7 years of experience and masters degree in operations research. Within 20 days I got a positive result. 

So good luck with your application.


----------



## I want Aus Visa (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks dear!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> VIC takes usually 2-3 weeks to finalize the application. However, the max time frame is 12 weeks I think.


Thanks for your response.So for *system analyst....its 2 or 3 weeks or generally they take this time for all occupation*.Sorry for asking this question again.But just confirming.If its 2 or 3 weeks I should start collecting other documents ASAP.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

vk.online83 said:


> Thanks for your response.So for *system analyst....its 2 or 3 weeks or generally they take this time for all occupation*.Sorry for asking this question again.But just confirming.If its 2 or 3 weeks I should start collecting other documents ASAP.


Cant comment exactly but I have seen people have got the responses within 2-3 weeks. Time frame is 12 weeks so really difficult to predict. My SOL is 262111 and I got invite in 2 weeks.

What I can suggest is that start collecting the docs which are readily available e.g. Educational docs, Experience Reference Letters, Birth Certificates, Passports Copy and any other doc you have available. Just leave Medical, Form 80 and Form 1221 and go for these as soon as you get invite. For PCC, it takes some time to schedule the appointment, so you can check the schedule at your PSK and if its long wait, then you can schedule the appointment now.


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks you so much.


----------



## manvingo (Aug 20, 2015)

*Any BA (261111) invited by VIC?*

Hey Guys,

I am preparing for Vic SS application. BA with 55+5 points. Are you aware of any BA whose application has been accepted and nominated by Victoria? I need help with content that can help prepare a successful application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Submitted*

Submitted application for Victoria on Oct 23..
The waiting game started... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

shivily said:


> Submitted application for Victoria on Oct 23..
> The waiting game started... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hi,we are in the same boat.I have also applied for VIC SS on Oct 23 for Systems Analyst.
You have mentioned in your signature that you have applied for NSW on 01/07/2015 so you did not get any reply from NSW till now ??


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

hi Friends,

I got a mail from VIC asking for a commitment letter.

PLease guide me what are the points that i should include in it ,

P.s stupid of me , i have mentioned that i have a friend in NSW( though he is just a hi bye friend)


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

arun32 said:


> hi Friends,
> 
> I got a mail from VIC asking for a commitment letter.
> 
> ...


Did you not submit that with the application? Of the three documents that they ask to upload during the application one is that form, no?

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Did you not submit that with the application? Of the three documents that they ask to upload during the application one is that form, no?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


yes, my friend


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

arun32 said:


> yes, my friend


Sorry mate I didn't quite get .. Did you submit it while applying or skipped it at the time?

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

*What after completing 2 years in Victoria?*

Hi,

I'm on a Victoria SS and am close to completing 2 years in VIC.
Was wondering how and If we need to inform VIC/Case officer if I decide to move out of VIC after my 2 years commitment.

Anyone who's moved out after fulfilling their Sponsorship commitment?
Thank you!


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Sorry mate I didn't quite get .. Did you submit it while applying or skipped it at the time?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


Hi mate,
Sorry

I have attached declaration , acs and pte docs along with my application in VIC website.

I have not attached commitment letter


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Experts,
Though this question is asked and answered several times in the same thread...

My agent says that i have to attach financial evidence to VIC is it sooo


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

arun32 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Though this question is asked and answered several times in the same thread...
> 
> ...



I do not think so... Atlesst i didnot do that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi Experts,
> Though this question is asked and answered several times in the same thread...
> 
> My agent says that i have to attach financial evidence to VIC is it sooo


I think all they ask you for is declaring the assets without evidence.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi mate,
> Sorry
> 
> I have attached declaration , acs and pte docs along with my application in VIC website.
> ...


Ohk, that's what I wanted to know. So its a good sign I guess.

To those who have received SS from VIC, do they always approve after asking for commitment letter?

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

I too hope that , mate...


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

Why would people go with agents at all? Just wondering into the air..

FYI, my VIC SS timeline:

1. Submitted early October
2. Heard back from VG in a couple of working days with request for clarifications
3. Sent my reply in a week
4. Got the sponsorship the next day

Be sure to attach 2 page CV and 1 page cover letter.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

arun32 said:


> hi Friends,
> 
> I got a mail from VIC asking for a commitment letter.
> 
> ...


Hello arun32,

Did you get the request for commitment letter just 3 days after submitting your SS application?
which technology do you belong to?


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

vk.online83 said:


> Hi,we are in the same boat.I have also applied for VIC SS on Oct 23 for Systems Analyst.
> You have mentioned in your signature that you have applied for NSW on 01/07/2015 so you did not get any reply from NSW till now ??


You are right vk.online83.
No invite from NSW till now.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

IvS said:


> Why would people go with agents at all? Just wondering into the air..
> 
> FYI, my VIC SS timeline:
> 
> ...


Cover letter?? I didn't send them the cover letter..  is it mandatory to send the cover letter.. i just sent the CV what they asked for in a reply to application receipt.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Cover letter?? I didn't send them the cover letter..  is it mandatory to send the cover letter.. i just sent the CV what they asked for in a reply to application receipt.


Optional. However, letting the government know your background and future plans from the very beginning might have certain benefits.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Cover letter?? I didn't send them the cover letter..  is it mandatory to send the cover letter.. i just sent the CV what they asked for in a reply to application receipt.


I didn't enclose a cover letter either, I just put a brief "closing statement" in my CV. Hope that works!

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

shivily said:


> You are right vk.online83.
> No invite from NSW till now.


Very Strange...Lets hope for Victoria.Our friends on these forum are saying that- Victoria nomination gets in 2 to 3 week time.All the best and lets wait.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

I into my 3rd week with VIC lets see how it goes. I am so scared as VIC refusal ratio is so high.. fingers crossed..


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> I into my 3rd week with VIC lets see how it goes. I am so scared as VIC refusal ratio is so high.. fingers crossed..


All the best to you and all of our dear friends....please let us know your outcome once you get any update.


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> I into my 3rd week with VIC lets see how it goes. I am so scared as VIC refusal ratio is so high.. fingers crossed..


What is your occupation ? and when have you applied ?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

vk.online83 said:


> What is your occupation ? and when have you applied ?


263111 Comp Netw. And Sys. Engineer
I actually submitted my EOI on 26th Sep but submitted application on 6th OCT, and then was asked for the detailed CV on 8th submitted that on 10th received acknowledgement on 13th.

I am at 55+5.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> Guys, I received an email from Vic government to resubmit my CV this morning. Anyone knows why they are asking for this? I have submitted my CV on 9th Oct together with my VIC SS. Maybe they want a more detailed or Australian-styled CV? Good thing is they are looking through my application.


No. They are checking employ-ability of your resume. Please pay extra careful. If they don't find any reason, it may not go thru Bro. Please take serious as this is the only state where you get fast responses.


----------



## I want Aus Visa (Mar 4, 2015)

got Victoria sponsorship today !!! thanks friends for wishes!!! 

applied on 23-10-2015
got 26-10-2015


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Great news. Congratulations !!!


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

I want Aus Visa said:


> got Victoria sponsorship today !!! thanks friends for wishes!!!
> 
> applied on 23-10-2015
> got 26-10-2015


Congratulations, your job code? 
Onshore/Offshore? 

Just curious of any SE (261313) has received Victoria SS recently (Yes or no)? Actually, one of my friend has applied for SS for 261313 and it's his 4th week and we haven't received any outcome yet.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

I also got request for commitment letter from Victoria yesterday..
I am currently doing a small bit of research to justify why I choose Victoria over NSW..
I think what I sell in this letter plays a fair role in getting my application accepted..

Any input guys..?


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

shivily said:


> I also got request for commitment letter from Victoria yesterday..
> I am currently doing a small bit of research to justify why I choose Victoria over NSW..
> I think what I sell in this letter plays a fair role in getting my application accepted..
> 
> Any input guys..?


You are right. You have to clearly demonstrate why you want to go to Victoria and Victoria should have a reason to extend the nomination based on commitment statement. So, yes, that has to be strong enough specially when you have to compare two states.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

shivily said:


> I also got request for commitment letter from Victoria yesterday..
> I am currently doing a small bit of research to justify why I choose Victoria over NSW..
> I think what I sell in this letter plays a fair role in getting my application accepted..
> 
> Any input guys..?


Hello Shivily,

In my case, VIC mention the specific point in the commitment letter
#Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family connections
#Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories.

This points actually directed me what should I mentioned in my commitment letter. However, I will suggest you MUST mention do important point, 1> why you want to live in VIC 2) Your job perceptive.

Do the research based on this. Don't write 3~4 pages with unrelated materials. Try to add one page for source link including the web sites from where you get the information which you include in your commitment letter. If you have any relative, friends or any one who lives in VIC then mention he/she will assist you to get quicker familiarization with cultural spirit of Victoria and so on.

My occupation is ICT and got the invitation after 2 weeks of my commitment letter submit. I gathered the information from the below link, just checked if these will help you. Best of luck 



Information Sources Link:-

Victorian Government
City of Melbourne – Home
The Education State | Schools Funding Review
Victorian Public Health and Wellbeing Plan - Prevention and Population Health - Department of Health and Human Services
Creating better youth policy for all | Youth Central
109 Community safety projects get the green light - Community Crime Prevention, Victoria
http://www.vic.gov.au/publishing/Brand_Vic_Master_720p.mp4
City of Melbourne: Economic Profile
https://www.melbourne.vic.gov.au/Ab...eMelbourne/KnowledgeIndustries/Pages/ICT.aspx
https://www.melbourne.vic.gov.au/enterprisemelbourne/industries/ICT/Pages/SectorOverview.aspx
Melbourne's strengths in ICT - Invest Victoria
https://acs.org.au/branches/victoria/news
https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/28570/Australian-ICT-Statistical-Compendium-2013.pdf
http://dsdbi.vic.gov.au/__data/asse...ce-development-plan-A4-20pp-booklet-web-2.pdf
https://amavic.com.au/
Jobs in Melbourne - Adzuna
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victoria_(Australia)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roads_in_Victoria
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melbourne
SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
System Analyst Jobs | Indeed.com
https://au.jora.com/Systems-Analyst-jobs-in-Melbourne-VIC
Australian Bureau of Statistics
Whole of Government Information and Communications Technology | Department of Finance
https://www.open.edu.au/careers/information-communication-technology/systems-analysts-ict
https://www.austrade.gov.au/International/Buy/Australian-industry-capabilities/ICT
https://c.ymcdn.com/sites/www.aiia....30B/150305_ICT_Stats_REview_AIIA_REsponse.pdf
LMIP | Labour Market Information Portal


----------



## jcheema (Mar 9, 2014)

hi friends,
One of my friend applied for Victoria SS on 10-August-2015 for Job Code - 263111 i.e. Computer Network & System Administrator with 55 + 5 points.
But till now he has not received any (+)ive or (-)ive outcome.Any idea about how long should he wait now and what are his chances of getting (+)ive response ?


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Shivily,
> 
> In my case, VIC mention the specific point in the commitment letter
> #Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family connections
> ...



Thank You so much amar_klanti..
I also received three questions in their mail..
Both the ones which you have mentioned plus the one below
"Why you do not want to live in the state/territory in which you have also sought nomination from"
I think this extra question is because my agent had mentioned about my NSW application in the VIC application.
I have sent the commitment letter back to them.. Now the waiting started again.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

Waiting for VIC reply, hope they can process it quicker


----------



## I want Aus Visa (Mar 4, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Congratulations, your job code?
> Onshore/Offshore?
> 
> Just curious of any SE (261313) has received Victoria SS recently (Yes or no)? Actually, one of my friend has applied for SS for 261313 and it's his 4th week and we haven't received any outcome yet.


Offshore
Job code 224112


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

shivily said:


> I also got request for commitment letter from Victoria yesterday..
> I am currently doing a small bit of research to justify why I choose Victoria over NSW..
> I think what I sell in this letter plays a fair role in getting my application accepted..
> 
> Any input guys..?


I also applied on 23/10. occupation code : 261112(system analyst) .I did not get any update till now.How are you getting update so soon ?


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

vk.online83 said:


> I also applied on 23/10. occupation code : 261112(system analyst) .I did not get any update till now.How are you getting update so soon ?


I am not sure friend..
I thought this is a usual part of the process and they ask everyone for the commitment letter..


----------



## Zak86 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Experts,

I applied for Victoria state nomination and got an email from them asking for commitment letter (i have applied for NSW as well). They are asking to cover following points. Can you please suggest what should I write for the second point?

"In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:

 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the state in which you are also seeking nomination from.
 Why you do not want to live in the state in which you are also seeking nomination from.
 Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other state"

Any input would be highly appreciated.

Cheers,
Zak


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Zak86 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I applied for Victoria state nomination and got an email from them asking for commitment letter (i have applied for NSW as well). They are asking to cover following points. Can you please suggest what should I write for the second point?
> 
> ...


What is your timeline with VIC? Score? Occupation? Experience? Could you please share.


----------



## Zak86 (Sep 25, 2015)

Couldn't update my signature..my application details are:

Occupation: Systems Analyst (261112)
Experience: 5 years
Points: 55 + 5 (state nomination)
Date of application: 23/10/2015


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> What is your timeline with VIC? Score? Occupation? Experience? Could you please share.


Hello Friends,

Those all who have applied on 23/10 are getting email with regards to commitment letter.I have also applied on 23/10 with 60+5 points,system analyst.but i did not get any update.Did i do any mistake while applying or any thing else ?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

vk.online83 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Those all who have applied on 23/10 are getting email with regards to commitment letter.I have also applied on 23/10 with 60+5 points,system analyst.but i did not get any update.Did i do any mistake while applying or any thing else ?


Hi just a quick question did you mention in ur VIC application that you have also applied for another state sponsorship? 

My understanding is they asking for Commitment letters from those who have mentioned they have applied for another state as well. Just my observation from recent posts..


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Hi just a quick question did you mention in ur VIC application that you have also applied for another state sponsorship?
> 
> My understanding is they asking for Commitment letters from those who have mentioned they have applied for another state as well. Just my observation from recent posts..



No i have not applied for any other states and so i have not mentioned.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

vk.online83 said:


> No i have not applied for any other states and so i have not mentioned.


I guess my theory proves true with that 
I have also not mentioned anyother state and i am also waiting since 11th Oct.

Lets wait and see..


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Vic asked commitment letter fro me, i have mentioned about nsw


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi Guys!
I've applied for Victoria today with 60+5 Points.
263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer.

I've filed my EOI and submitted form on Victoria's website.
Is there anything else I need to do, or should I just sit back and wait?
Any input would be highly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes. Just wait to hear from Victoria about ss. Make sure that you have sent resume in Australian form as per the guideline given on Victoria site. Try to prepare a commitment letter for Victoria if you have applied for other states nominations too.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

saggi_au said:


> Yes. Just wait to hear from Victoria about ss. Make sure that you have sent resume in Australian form as per the guideline given on Victoria site. Try to prepare a commitment letter for Victoria if you have applied for other states nominations too.


I have already sent the Resume :\
Thanks saggi_au, guess I'd have to wait and watch what they come up with.
Thanks again!


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Mainframe*

Is anyone aware if Victoria sponsors mainframe professionals?
Any mainframe professional who got sponsored by Victoria recently?


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

I want Aus Visa said:


> got Victoria sponsorship today !!! thanks friends for wishes!!!
> 
> applied on 23-10-2015
> got 26-10-2015


Hi Buddy!! Many Congrats on your Invite!!
Can you please let me know your Job Category code and number of points you claimed for ?

Thanks In Advance


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Shivily,
> 
> In my case, VIC mention the specific point in the commitment letter
> #Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family connections
> ...


Hey Amar,

I received an email today for commitment letter. Could you please assist me with that?
They asked the following questions:

 Why you have not visited Victoria on your previous trip/s to Australia

 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories you have visited

 Why you do not want to live in the other states/territories you have visited

 Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

I visited Sydney last year for 10 days as I have a friend in Sydney.
My occupation code is 263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer

Is there someone who has a sample letter or something to share?
Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Got my refusal just a sec back today


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Got my refusal just a sec back today


Oh..
What was your occupation code?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

shivily said:


> Oh..
> What was your occupation code?


263111 Computer Network and System Engineer


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Just received invitation from Victoria!


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Heck! I just checked my secondary email and I have received an invite from NSW also! Can I choose either?


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Got my refusal just a sec back today


Hey Waqas..really sorry bruv!
I have the same code - 263111
You mind if I could give you a call and discuss things which could help me go through?
Did they mention any reason?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

xehny said:


> Hey Waqas..really sorry bruv!
> I have the same code - 263111
> You mind if I could give you a call and discuss things which could help me go through?
> Did they mention any reason?


Sure bro. Just pm me ur number and lets catch up on whatsapp.


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Heck! I just checked my secondary email and I have received an invite from NSW also! Can I choose either?


Congrats brother,Many Many congrats.
So you get nomination after 30 days.We can assume 1 month is the current time period for nomination.


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

xehny said:


> Hey Waqas..really sorry bruv!
> I have the same code - 263111
> You mind if I could give you a call and discuss things which could help me go through?
> Did they mention any reason?


Sad news !! But reason they have provided for refusal and when did you apply for Victoria Nomination.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

vk.online83 said:


> Sad news !! But reason they have provided for refusal and when did you apply for Victoria Nomination.


The reason is generic, that they send to everyone. I received my acknowledgment on 13th of OCT.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

hi friends,

I have prepared my commitment letter, with all points covered , that VICTORIA has requested...

Is there anything else i have submit, like my financial declaraition etc...
Please help ...


----------



## australia_bound (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi,

I have following doubt while lodging my visa, can anyone of you please help me here. 

I have 2 different names in my documents (passport and other documents) 
In one the middle name is there and in other's its not there.
Should I select this option while lodging the visa -
" Ever been known by any other name?" 
And what should be the reason? That's just a mistake which was done by my parents while registering my (school/college)documents or myself in the school/company. 
(This name mismatching isn't because of marriage or any other reason)


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

hi all,
i'm new and gonna submit EOI nextweek. I hire an agent for all migration purpose. My agent will submit with their account account. I wonder, in case I have granted, and I would like to change passport number. Could i update myself via VEVO or i will stick with them all of my life?

Thanks


----------



## arungovind (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow that was fast Congrats Man. I thought they must be taking 3 months. My Application to VIC is just 10 days old


3br4h!m said:


> Just received invitation from Victoria!


----------



## arungovind (Oct 31, 2015)

shivily said:


> Submitted application for Victoria on Oct 23..
> The waiting game started... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Same Here submitted the VIC application on Oct 20... Waiting since then eagerly....!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

I see your location is Kerala, enthoundu vishesham


----------



## arungovind (Oct 31, 2015)

I want Aus Visa said:


> got Victoria sponsorship today !!! thanks friends for wishes!!!
> 
> applied on 23-10-2015
> got 26-10-2015


Congratulations......... That was really fast. what was your Occupation Code


----------



## arungovind (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi All


----------



## arungovind (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm new at the expat forum, joined just today.

I have applied for 135112 ICT Project Manager. Is there anyone else who has applied in this code?

ACS +ve assessment 31/08/2015, 
PTE L 85, R 90, W 83, S 86, Overall 86.
EOI applied on 10/10/2015
VIC applied on 20/10/2015

Waiting for outcome :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

arungovind said:


> Same Here submitted the VIC application on Oct 20... Waiting since then eagerly....!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> I see your location is Kerala, enthoundu vishesham


Did you receive any request for commitment letter? Have you applied for NSW too?

Also, your posts may get deleted if you use any other language than English..


----------



## arungovind (Oct 31, 2015)

shivily said:


> Did you receive any request for commitment letter? Have you applied for NSW too?
> 
> Also, your posts may get deleted if you use any other language than English..


No I have not received request for commitment letter as i have not applied to any other state.

My occupation code is being sponsored only by VIC


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello Guys, 

I have applied for VIC sponsor on 16th October 15 got reply on 19th October 15 ; asking me for more detailed CV ; even though I did submit 3 pages CV ; can someone who got invitation from VIC send me some hints or share their CV with me please thanks .


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

gnt said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have applied for VIC sponsor on 16th October 15 got reply on 19th October 15 ; asking me for more detailed CV ; even though I did submit 3 pages CV ; can someone who got invitation from VIC send me some hints or share their CV with me please thanks .


Mine was two pages as per recommendations on liveinvictoria website, and I had no problem. 

Make sure your CV is easy to read and follow. Describe your main duties and achievements, especially for your most recent job. On top of your CV put a career overview and objective.

I personally think including a well-thought of and well-written commitment (or cover) letter helps even if not requested.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

IvS said:


> Mine was two pages as per recommendations on liveinvictoria website, and I had no problem.
> 
> Make sure your CV is easy to read and follow. Describe your main duties and achievements, especially for your most recent job. On top of your CV put a career overview and objective.
> 
> I personally think including a well-thought of and well-written commitment (or cover) letter helps even if not requested.


Thanks for your valuable response; can you kindly share which occupation you applied and how many years experience you have ?


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi, 

I ahve already applied for 189 visa. I have 60 points and 7.5 in IELTS. Can i also apply for VIC state sponsorship (190) visa?


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

gnt said:


> Thanks for your valuable response; can you kindly share which occupation you applied and how many years experience you have ?


My occupation is science-related, nothing to do with computers or engineering.

Had 3.5 years of experience capped to 2.5 by vetassess.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey Everyone,
Is there someone whose commitment letter has been approved?
Could someone please assist me on this?
Thanks.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi, 
Can someone tell me if i can apply for 189 and 190 visa for 2613?


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi All

Hi All,

I have applied for 262112 ICT Security Specialist. Is there anyone else who has applied in this code?

ACS +ve assessment 19/10/2015, 
IELTS L 8.5, R 7.5, W 7.0, S 7.0, Overall 7.5
EOI applied on 28/10/2015
VIC applied on 02/11/2015

Waiting for a quick positive outcome.

Would they ask for proof of funds ??


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Can we have such kind of information such as ,what till date,victoria has provided the nomination so that we can assume the timelines.

Thanks for inputs.


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I have applied under 261312 with 60 pts for 189. I will have 65 pts under 190. My IELTS scores are L-9, R-8, S-7 and W-7 overall-8. Please suggest me applying which state should I apply to have better chance of being invites under 190.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vk.online83 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can we have such kind of information such as ,what till date,victoria has provided the nomination so that we can assume the timelines.
> 
> Thanks for inputs.


Mate you can check in the tracker.


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

3sh said:


> My Timelines are as follows....
> 
> Applied VIC SS: 30 Aug 2015
> Docs Requested : 7 Sept 2015
> ...




Hey 3sh,
whats your status ? Any change is there or not?


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

applied yesterday, all pls help to update tracker. thank


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

michau83 said:


> applied yesterday, all pls help to update tracker. thank


Thats a good move ....we should have tracker...I have update my entry.Please also make one column "Username on thread".


----------



## saurinshah9990 (Nov 5, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> How you have received the invitation without IELTS/PTE scores. Also once you receive the invite you cant update the EOI and it will freeze.
> 
> ...


Hey Gaurav,

Can you help me for Life Scientist Nec_ Positive Assesment. Very confusing....

Pls revert back.

Thanks


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I am new to this thread. I will be applying to Vic State nomination tomorrow for 261313 65 points. 
I would like to know what all i need to be careful about. Like the CV and commitment letter. Is there any format or a draft of the CV that i need to follow. 

Thanks, 
Ramya


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

My Vic SS got rejected today 
My profile is completely into Big Data analytics and cutting edge technologies which has more demand in Melbourne 

Do i have any other options other than Victoria? where i can get the invite quickly?
Please let me know.


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

Esh said:


> My Vic SS got rejected today
> My profile is completely into Big Data analytics and cutting edge technologies which has more demand in Melbourne


whats the reason for rejection?


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

gnt said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have applied for VIC sponsor on 16th October 15 got reply on 19th October 15 ; asking me for more detailed CV ; even though I did submit 3 pages CV ; can someone who got invitation from VIC send me some hints or share their CV with me please thanks .


Hi,
In your CV each and every company detail should be their with start date and resign date as well as Roles and responsibilities of the particular company. Thats all.


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

arun32 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> I have prepared my commitment letter, with all points covered , that VICTORIA has requested...
> 
> ...


Hi,
Yes you have to submit your balance certificate if you alone want to migrate than its nearly 30,000$. this is written in the site.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

starmoon said:


> Hi,
> Yes you have to submit your balance certificate if you alone want to migrate than its nearly 30,000$. this is written in the site.


This is not correct. No evidence of funds is required at the time of application. 

"We do not require evidence of the resources at the time of application however this may be requested from you at any time during the nomination commitment. "

I haven't heard of a single case where VG would request an evidence.


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

starmoon said:


> whats the reason for rejection?


There is no specific reason. Default template.
Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,
 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,
 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,
 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria
 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Guys...

I received VIC nomination just now...
enjoying one of the best days in my life..   :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

shivily said:


> Guys...
> 
> I received VIC nomination just now...
> enjoying one of the best days in my life..   :cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shivily said:


> Guys... I received VIC nomination just now... enjoying one of the best days in my life..   :cheer2::cheer2:


 congrats.

Pleasr share your timeline.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> congrats.
> 
> Pleasr share your timeline.


Thank You Andre.. 
Submitted Victoria Application on 23/10/2015..
Rest all details are updated in my signature..


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

shivily said:


> Thank You Andre..
> Submitted Victoria Application on 23/10/2015..
> Rest all details are updated in my signature..


Hi Shivily,

I will be filing the EOI for 190and 261313 occupation code tomorrow. 
Can you please tell me what all i need to write in my CV and commitment letter. 
As in what format to be submitted. I guess CV and commitment letter is the most important part for the invite to VIC. 

Thank you


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Esh said:


> My Vic SS got rejected today
> My profile is completely into Big Data analytics and cutting edge technologies which has more demand in Melbourne
> 
> Do i have any other options other than Victoria? where i can get the invite quickly?
> Please let me know.


Sorry to hear about the refusal mate.. i got refusal too i have been in VIC for last 3 yrs


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Hi Shivily,
> 
> I will be filing the EOI for 190and 261313 occupation code tomorrow.
> Can you please tell me what all i need to write in my CV and commitment letter.
> ...


Hello indausitis,

Yes..CV and commitment letter plays the most important role in getting your application approved...
I had prepared a CV in the same format mentioned in Victoria's site and included all the job responsibilities I handled in detail..Also included the rewards and recognitions I managed to acquire during the entire span..

Also please note that we have a friend in Victoria who is settled there for over 1 year and included his details like address, phone number etc also in the application.. Not sure if this also contributed to the selection process..

As far as commitment letter is concerned, the only thing which I paid attention to while writing it is that my reasons seem genuine.. 
One of the members of forum had given me lot of details which might be helpful for you too..I will see if I can paste his post once again..
Also my commitment letter was not too long, 3-4 detailed justifications for applying to Victoria for each question they had asked..

Hope it helps..

Thanks,
Shivily


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Shivily,
> 
> In my case, VIC mention the specific point in the commitment letter
> #Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family connections
> ...



Hello Amar,
Quoting your post again to thank you once more  
Also want to repost the details which you have shared for the people who are preparing their commitment letter as these are really valuable information.

Thanks,
Shivily


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

shivily said:


> Hello indausitis,
> 
> Yes..CV and commitment letter plays the most important role in getting your application approved...
> I had prepared a CV in the same format mentioned in Victoria's site and included all the job responsibilities I handled in detail..Also included the rewards and recognitions I managed to acquire during the entire span..
> ...


Thank you so much


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

I got rejection from victoria today .Reason- general

Occupation - System Analyst
Applied - 23/10
Rejection - 05/11
point : 60+5;

I have also applied 189 on same day but there are less chances with 60 points.
NSW nomination - As per few of my friends ,NSW is only selecting candidate with higher marks.

Please suggest me what should i do now.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

hi Friends,

Can you please confirm if the below process is right for Victoria SS.

Create Login details in Victoria website.
Fill the required details and upload the below documents online.

a detailed resume or CV
Victorian nomination declaration (available in the Victoria link)
a skills assessment(From ACS for Software Engineer)
English language test results (if applicable) (PTE score card)
offer of employment (if applicable). (NA for offshore)

Should I have to login to Skillset and create EOI or only apply in Victoria website and wait for the result. Based on the outcome create EOI in Skillset?


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi All,
I got Vic SS and invite today, after long wait for NSW.Currently i am working sydney, however my company base(registered) location is in Melbourne and deputed to Melbourne initially but due to project requirement i moved to Sydney last June.Current employer confirmed, i am deputed to Melbourne,working and the residentail address as Melbourne in the employment confirmation letter.I stayed in shared accomidation and no rental agreement in my name.Salary slip address also melbourne.
Now am planing to apply visa with vic ss instead of waiting for NSW.
So what are challenges i might face during this*PR*process?
Which postal address i need to give in the Visa application?Etc...

Thanks in advance, really appreciated.Kusams.


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> hi Friends,
> 
> Can you please confirm if the below process is right for Victoria SS.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can create now and when they asked provide EOI number.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

vk.online83 said:


> I got rejection from victoria today .Reason- general
> 
> Occupation - System Analyst
> Applied - 23/10
> ...


Oh boy, sad to hear. 

I have the same occupation as yours. I have submitted my EOI a week later than you. But for 189 and 190 (NSW). I'm waiting to see how it goes until apply for 190 Victoria. So I would like to hear from the senior members too their opinion about your situation.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Subscribing 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Guys ..please confirm whether ielts with band 6 is ok vic SS for software programmer?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Ramsp said:


> Guys ..please confirm whether ielts with band 6 is ok vic SS for software programmer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Guys ..please confirm whether ielts with band 6 is ok vic SS for software programmer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


7 each is what you need for all ICT occupations


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

I heard the same.. Yesterday someone posted that he got invite with band 6 for ict code 2613


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> I heard the same.. Yesterday someone posted that he got invite with band 6 for ict code 2613
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


There could be different streams and paths you get PR one of those is 457 employer sponsored for that you only need 5 each in each ielts


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> There could be different streams and paths you get PR one of those is 457 employer sponsored for that you only need 5 each in each ielts



So someone is on 457 and staying in Australia. Is he eligible for apply vic SS?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> So someone is on 457 and staying in Australia. Is he eligible for apply vic SS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I don't think it would be called VIC SS. Its a different stream


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

vk.online83 said:


> I got rejection from victoria today .Reason- general
> 
> Occupation - System Analyst
> Applied - 23/10
> ...


I saw on the tracker that ur min IELTS is 6, correct if i'm wrong. As require ur occupation should be min 7 each band. This might be the reason of rejection

But anyway, think about other state or another pathway. Good luck


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

My minimum was 7 not 6.

I think it is your CV which matters along with job code.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> I don't think it would be called VIC SS. Its a different stream


Hi,

for current or previous 457 visa holders Victoria has something called streamlined path way for nomination. You will get you nomination request response in max 2 weeks. It's mandate to be working in Victoria for this category or you can either show that you have valid job offer in Vic.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Guys, 
I just applied for Vic nomination for 261313 code. Hope i get the invite !


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> No
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Is it 7 in each band? 

My scores are - 69/79/69/77 - Overall 73

Does this suffice, I hope it is? Would be glad if you could confirm.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it 7 in each band?
> 
> ...


Yes this is fine. 

Your PTE score is equivalent to 7 in Each module.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

gnt said:


> Yes this is fine.
> 
> Your PTE score is equivalent to 7 in Each module.


Thanks gnt for your time!!


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

saurinshah9990 said:


> Hey Gaurav,
> 
> Can you help me for Life Scientist Nec_ Positive Assesment. Very confusing....
> 
> ...


hey Saurinash,

any help you required let me know.

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> hey Saurinash,
> 
> any help you required let me know.
> 
> ...


hi, just look at your signature. Since Feb, you haven't got result from vic?


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

michau83 said:


> hi, just look at your signature. Since Feb, you haven't got result from vic?[/QUOTE
> 
> My SS got rejected on mar 2015.


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> michau83 said:
> 
> 
> > hi, just look at your signature. Since Feb, you haven't got result from vic?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Thanks gnt for your time!!


Hey Krish4aus,

As mentioned in my signature, apply for VIc SS rather than waiting for NSW.


----------



## swatIND (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Sheeb,

I am in process of creating a commitment letter. Your sample commitment letter would a help. Could you please share it.

Thanks,
SwatIND


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

I had applied for VIC SS, they have got back asking me to re submit by commitment letter, how do i do that?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

indausitis said:


> I had applied for VIC SS, they have got back asking me to re submit by commitment letter, how do i do that?


Hi,

What is this commitment letter? I do not see that in the document checklist.

Even i applied for Vic SS so just worried if i missed this letter :confused2:


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

shivily said:


> Thank You Andre..
> Submitted Victoria Application on 23/10/2015..
> Rest all details are updated in my signature..


Are you a 457 visa holder ?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

ramsp said:


> so someone is on 457 and staying in australia. Is he eligible for apply vic ss?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone


yes


----------



## Ahmedkwt (Jul 12, 2015)

indausitis said:


> I had applied for VIC SS, they have got back asking me to re submit by commitment letter, how do i do that?


When you applied. How long it takes to receive a reply from Vic state?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ahmedkwt said:


> When you applied. How long it takes to receive a reply from Vic state?


This depends on your current visa status as well. If you are a 457 visa holder then they have to process your request in max 2 weeks. So you might get reply in 1st week it self.


----------



## Ahmedkwt (Jul 12, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> This depends on your current visa status as well. If you are a 457 visa holder then they have to process your request in max 2 weeks. So you might get reply in 1st week it self.


I am not in Australia.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ahmedkwt said:


> I am not in Australia.


ok, then max time of processing for you is 12 weeks. But i would advice you to go through this thread and check ppl's signature. You might get a rough idea on time lines for non 457 visa holders.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

naga_me87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is this commitment letter? I do not see that in the document checklist.
> 
> Even i applied for Vic SS so just worried if i missed this letter :confused2:


You won't see it in Checklist. If they require it, they would ask you to provide them the commitment letter.


----------



## Ahmedkwt (Jul 12, 2015)

xehny said:


> You won't see it in Checklist. If they require it, they would ask you to provide them the commitment letter.


What I understand from this forum. You have high possibility of selection if you get a request for commitment letter.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Ahmedkwt said:


> What I understand from this forum. You have high possibility of selection if you get a request for commitment letter.


I disagree. Usually they request for commitment letter if you have visited Australia or currently living in some other state or if you have any friends/family somewhere in Australia. That's what I observed.


----------



## Ahmedkwt (Jul 12, 2015)

xehny said:


> I disagree. Usually they request for commitment letter if you have visited Australia or currently living in some other state or if you have any friends/family somewhere in Australia. That's what I observed.


Oh right. So in this case I should only wait for invitation / rejection. You are in Australia currently?


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Ahmedkwt said:


> Oh right. So in this case I should only wait for invitation / rejection. You are in Australia currently?


Yes, I think you'd have to wait.
No, I'm not in Australia, but I visited last year.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Dear Folks,

What is the rejection rate for the Vic ?

Last time i have applied in the month of Mar 15 and i received the rejection in last week of Mar 15, to my experience, if they feel you are not suitable at least they are prompt for rejecting the application.

Now i have reapplied again for Vic SS (received ack on 19 Oct 2015), just curious to know the timelines for receiving invitation and rejections. I know their timeline mentioned in the acknowledged email is 12 weeks.

Can any one shed some light on this.


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

261313 60+5 points
Applied for Vic SS 26/10
Was requested and Submitted commitment letter on 27/10
Still waiting for the result
Keeping all fingers crossed


----------



## Ahmedkwt (Jul 12, 2015)

Numbers of rejections are higher in VIC, and looking at the rejection rate its unlikely for me to get an invitation from VIC. lets see


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi.. is Victoria really looking into 2 year experience for mechanical engineer?? Can I get ss without experience but fulfil 60 points ?

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

BARDIYA said:


> Hi.. is Victoria really looking into 2 year experience for mechanical engineer?? Can I get ss without experience but fulfil 60 points ?
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


You can try, since application is free anyway, but don't keep your hopes up. VIC is very strict about the minimum requirements and the rejection rate is quite high based on posts here.


----------



## Kelly2015 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello everyone

I am submitting EOI, can I select NSW as the state I am seeking the nomination but still submit the application for Victoria nomination at the same time?

Thank you very much for your help!

Cheers


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

No you need to select vic when you are submitting eoi in order to seek Victorian sponsorship. Submit another eoi as there is no limitation on number of eois one can submit.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello guys,

While I get response on my Vic SS nomination request, can I apply for PCC (Both from India & Australia). I am not sure for how many days PCC will be valid. any advice on this please ???

Should i apply for PCC or wait of my VIC SS result ?


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> While I get response on my Vic SS nomination request, can I apply for PCC (Both from India & Australia). I am not sure for how many days PCC will be valid. any advice on this please ???
> 
> Should i apply for PCC or wait of my VIC SS result ?


PCC is valid only for one year. My advice to you is wait for an EOI invite for the visa. In India, you can get the PCC done in a day if you have all the documents ready.


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

Kelly2015 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am submitting EOI, can I select NSW as the state I am seeking the nomination but still submit the application for Victoria nomination at the same time?
> 
> ...


You don't have limitations for the number of EOI that you can submit. As you still waiting for the sponsorship, wait till you get it from the states. That mail will have links to the EOI which will have automated selection of its state nomination.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

3sh said:


> PCC is valid only for one year. My advice to you is wait for an EOI invite for the visa. In India, you can get the PCC done in a day if you have all the documents ready.


Hi, Thanks. I just got invite to apply.

Is it mandatory to submit PCC while I lodge the application or can i submit later also ?


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Hi, Thanks. I just got invite to apply.
> 
> Is it mandatory to submit PCC while I lodge the application or can i submit later also ?


congrats, so quick in your case. pls share your acknowledge number if you don't mind.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I applied to VIC SS. they requested for detailed CV; I re-submitted again. Will update once I get a response.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

naga_me87 said:


> Hi, Thanks. I just got invite to apply.
> 
> Is it mandatory to submit PCC while I lodge the application or can i submit later also ?


congrats buddy, invitation was extremely fast in ur case. Hope we all will get invite now.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi, thanks. May be because I am current 457 visa holder and also working in Vic for more than a year.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

My Acknowledgment number is ss- 2015-03823


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> My Acknowledgment number is ss- 2015-03823


pls edit with format 038xx as the rule of forum. mine is 037 but have nothing yet. Thank and good luck your lodging


----------



## dinusai (Jun 10, 2015)

*Work experience*

Dear All,

Can someone tell how the experience is calculated for Victoria State Nomination?

In my case, I have 6 years of IT experience, but 4 yrs has been deducted by ACS, therefore nominated experience as per the EOI is only 2 years.

As per 2613 code it says Minimum 3 years, so am I eligible or not?

Regards,
Dinesh.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

My Reference is SS-2015-03540.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

dinusai said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can someone tell how the experience is calculated for Victoria State Nomination?
> 
> ...



Hi Dinesh,

Victoria will assessed your application on your overall experience and do not go by ACS assessment. ACS assessment is for claiming points in EOI and while submitting visa application.

Go ahead and submit Vic SS application with your 6 years of experience.

Cheers.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Dinesh,
> 
> Victoria will assessed your application on your overall experience and do not go by ACS assessment. ACS assessment is for claiming points in EOI and while submitting visa application.
> 
> ...


True that. ACS deducted all of my experience leaving 0yrs of work experience, but VIC considered my whole work experience. All you need is a strong CV.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> True that. ACS deducted all of my experience leaving 0yrs of work experience, but VIC considered my whole work experience. All you need is a strong CV.


What technology you are working on ? I am also a Software engineer.. Curious to know !


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

pradyush said:


> What technology you are working on ? I am also a Software engineer.. Curious to know !


Mostly Javascript. I'm a front-end developer. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Mostly Javascript. I'm a front-end developer.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


Thanks


----------



## dinusai (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys for your valuable time and feedback...


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Completed 4th week today, still not got any news for Invitation. Dont know how much time need to wait more.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

VIC SS processing time is 12 weeks as you might be already aware of. However they may take more time. You never know.

Just hang in there and hope for the best.

All The Best !!!




grooprai159 said:


> Completed 4th week today, still not got any news for Invitation. Dont know how much time need to wait more.


----------



## swatIND (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi,

I have 7+ yrs of exp as analyst programmer and ACS assessed 5+ yrs. All my experience is in India only. My points breakdown is like below.
Age=30 pts
Qualification=15 pts
English Test=6 band  so 0 pts
Exp=10
Partner skills=5

Can i express EOI to victoria with competent english score?? I read somewhere that one has received an invite even with competent english. I just want to try. Will the rejection of EOI leave any impact on 189 or NSW 190 EOIs?
Can i submit multiple EOIs?
one for 189+NSW 190 and other EOI for Victoria

Please help me to decide.

Thanks,
SwatIND


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi SwatIND,

You can submit an EOI for Vic state with even 60p and English level 6 but notice that chances are 99% to be rejected. Victoria's requirement is to have 7 in each skill for ICT occupations. I think you can either try to improve your english level to band 7 OR apply anyway for your own risk and see what happens.

I don't think any impact for 189/190 NSW EOI, they are independent.

Finally, yes- you can submit multiple EOI's. I'm at the same boat, I have one EOI for 189/190 NSW and possible I will submit another one for 190 Vic, just in case I don't get any invite by middle of next year.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

malbuquerque306 said:


> Hi SwatIND,
> 
> You can submit an EOI for Vic state with even 60p and English level 6 but notice that chances are 99% to be rejected. Victoria's requirement is to have 7 in each skill for ICT occupations. I think you can either try to improve your english level to band 7 OR apply anyway for your own risk and see what happens.
> 
> ...


True. VIC has a minimum and NSW recently has been inviting applicants with only proficient English. So yes, it's a good idea to improve your english score.

Remember that if you're rejected by VIC you can only apply after 6 months. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

3br4h!m said:


> True. VIC has a minimum and NSW recently has been inviting applicants with only proficient English. So yes, it's a good idea to improve your english score.
> 
> Remember that if you're rejected by VIC you can only apply after 6 months.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play



I heard that there is one exceptional case .. U can apply with competent English as well. But u need to be working in vic state( not sure whole Australia ). Someone please confirm?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Guys, Applied for EOI yesterday 12 Nov 15 and state sponsorship today. Sub class database administrator 262111 with 60+5 = 65 points inclusive SS. Are DBA s getting any invites? Please help!!


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> I heard that there is one exceptional case .. U can apply with competent English as well. But u need to be working in vic state( not sure whole Australia ). Someone please confirm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Yes, if you are working in VIC for the last six months then band 6 is fine otherwise there are less chances.

Thanks
Kusams


----------



## Kelly2015 (Nov 12, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> No you need to select vic when you are submitting eoi in order to seek Victorian sponsorship. Submit another eoi as there is no limitation on number of eois one can submit.





3sh said:


> Kelly2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


Thank you so much for your response! I very much appreciate your advice!


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Guys, Applied for EOI 12 Nov 15 and state sponsorship today. Sub class database administrator 262111 with 60+5 = 65 points inclusive SS. Are DBA s getting any invites? Please help!!


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

shri078 said:


> Hi Guys, Applied for EOI 12 Nov 15 and state sponsorship today. Sub class database administrator 262111 with 60+5 = 65 points inclusive SS. Are DBA s getting any invites? Please help!!


Hey Shri,

Nice to see your post, however not really know about your stream. Evidently your score 65 is strong enough to get invitation. Plz check the current openings of your field in Victoria, reason being experts of Victoria gives invitation as per the labour demand.

Hope it helps you to understand the invitation process.

Regards, 
Gaurav

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> Hey Shri,
> 
> Nice to see your post, however not really know about your stream. Evidently your score 65 is strong enough to get invitation. Plz check the current openings of your field in Victoria, reason being experts of Victoria gives invitation as per the labour demand.
> 
> ...


Thanks. There are many openings for dbas in victoria. Keeping my fingers crossed.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## okhalid (Jul 14, 2015)

*quick question for vic SS*



shivily said:


> Guys...
> 
> I received VIC nomination just now...
> enjoying one of the best days in my life..   :cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats! shivily .. I just wanted to check what did you answer for the following question during your VIC SS online application, as I understand that you had applied for NSW EOI before applying for VIC SS :

Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory ? 

I am confused about answering the above question as I think answering "yes" may result in rejection...

and did you apply for VIC SS online application first for EOI for VIC first?

Thanks,
Okhalid


----------



## okhalid (Jul 14, 2015)

*Need Tips*

Hi All,

Can you please let me know what have you guys answered for the following question during VIC SS online application : 

Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory ?

I think if any one has already applied for NSW 190 EOI they should answer yes to this question... but then will this surely result in rejection ? as VIC will think that this applicant in more interested in NSW?

also what is better EOI for VIC first or VIC SS online application first, and then when VIC nomination is received to submit EOI for VIC?

Thanks,
Okhalid


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

okhalid said:


> Congrats! shivily .. I just wanted to check what did you answer for the following question during your VIC SS online application, as I understand that you had applied for NSW EOI before applying for VIC SS :
> 
> Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory ?
> 
> ...


For Victoria we need to file EOI first and then Ss. And while applying the EOI only select Victoria, if they mark multiple state, as Victoria has very astringent norms and may they will ask the commitment letter from you for Victoria. Don't know and sure if they really get convinced with commitment letter. It is better to file multiple EOI for SS. 

I just want to know when shivily got invite ( date and time) if you can provide info.

Thanks, Gaurav

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## okhalid (Jul 14, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> For Victoria we need to file EOI first and then Ss. And while applying the EOI only select Victoria, if they mark multiple state, as Victoria has very astringent norms and may they will ask the commitment letter from you for Victoria. Don't know and sure if they really get convinced with commitment letter. It is better to file multiple EOI for SS.
> 
> I just want to know when shivily got invite ( date and time) if you can provide info.
> 
> ...


Thanks... from Shivily's post he mentioned that he got VIC nomination on 6th November 2015.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

okhalid said:


> Thanks... from Shivily's post he mentioned that he got VIC nomination on 6th November 2015.


OK thanks, I am also awaiting for invitation, hope this time I will also get one.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

okhalid said:


> Congrats! shivily .. I just wanted to check what did you answer for the following question during your VIC SS online application, as I understand that you had applied for NSW EOI before applying for VIC SS :
> 
> Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory ?
> 
> ...


Hello Okhalid,

I answered 'Yes' as I had applied for NSW earlier.

I don't think it will result in rejection as long as you can convince them about the reason why you applied for Victoria through the commitment letter. I received the request for commitment letter within 2 days after submitting the application and got the invitation within 2 weeks.

Also I had submitted both application and EOI simultaneously, so received the application approval and invite on the same day.


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Hi, Thanks. I just got invite to apply.
> 
> Is it mandatory to submit PCC while I lodge the application or can i submit later also ?


Congrats. So quick. To make the process quicker, I suggest you to upload the following documents for you and your spouse

1. Form 80
2. Form 1221
3. Curriculum Vitae/Resume
4. PCC - All countries if you have stayed for 12 months or more
5. Medicals.

I did my PCC and Medicals before my CO allocation. My CO got allocated on 13 Nov 2015 from GSM Brisbane Team. He requested Form 80, 1221 and Curriculum Vitae. Submitted them today. Waiting for the grant now :juggle:


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Hi Folks, 

Just received the invitation today from Victoria, its really nice and awesome.

All the best to other folks who are in awaiting list.

Regards, 
Gaurav

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

3sh said:


> Congrats. So quick. To make the process quicker, I suggest you to upload the following documents for you and your spouse
> 
> 1. Form 80
> 2. Form 1221
> ...


Hi,

Form 1221 is only for spouse right ?
CV i will upload now. Thanks for your suggestions.
Not sure what id form 80. It is not there in the checklist.


----------



## dinusai (Jun 10, 2015)

Guys, I got this email today from Victoria state, can someone help in replying to them which will make my application through.

*********Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the state/territory in which you previously lived

*********Why you do not want to live in the state/territory in which you previously lived

*********Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

Regards,
Dinesh.


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi was just wondering after rejection, how did you reapply.... was there a change in any area? 

Thank you


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Sheetal Bob said:


> Hi was just wondering after rejection, how did you reapply.... was there a change in any area?
> 
> Thank you


We can re-appy after rejection but we have to wait for min 6 months before we apply again


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

3sh said:


> Congrats. So quick. To make the process quicker, I suggest you to upload the following documents for you and your spouse
> 
> 1. Form 80
> 2. Form 1221
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I have submitted form 80 and 1221 docs today. it's good that you told me. form 80 is too lengthy. it took almost 2 hours to fill


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

*Colour Scans or Certified Copies of Colour/Bw Scans*

Hi Seniors,

I had applied for 190 visa after VIC SS and right now uploading documents.

I have find discrepancies regarding the documents to be uploaded. I mean many says that only colour scans will do, while some others says that certified copies are required in case of black-while copies, while still some others say that only certified copies of all documents are required.

My Query is

1) During my skills assessment with VET, I had submitted all certified copies of colour scans of my documents (as per their requirements). Now for DIBP, i will (may) require additional documents other than those submitted to VET.

I have certified copies of all docs submitted to VET. But what about other doc which will be (may be) required ? only Colour scans will do or they also need to be certified as well?

2) what about my wife's and kid's documents ? I mean their docs were never certified till date. So for them, do i need to certify of only colour scans will do.

Please answer anybody.

Thanks in advance

amebadha


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Answered your query in another thread.


Multiple identical messages in different threads - please do not do this!





amebadha said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I had applied for 190 visa after VIC SS and right now uploading documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## dinusai (Jun 10, 2015)

Guys, I got this email today from Victoria state, can someone help in replying to them which will make my application through.

*********Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the state/territory in which you previously lived

*********Why you do not want to live in the state/territory in which you previously lived

*********Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

Regards,
Dinesh.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you Jeeten for the answer and the advice. However, posting in different thread can only mean to get answer fast enough, when there is really urgency. Sometimes posting query in single thread do not get answered fast enough. You know what i mean.

But sorry for trouble.



Jeeten#80 said:


> Answered your query in another thread.
> 
> 
> Multiple identical messages in different threads - please do not do this!


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

dinusai said:


> Guys, I got this email today from Victoria state, can someone help in replying to them which will make my application through.
> 
> *********Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the state/territory in which you previously lived
> 
> ...


Buddy its easy enough to reply, its like commitment letter, means u need to justify ur upcoming stay in Victoria. Mention all the three points briefly.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinusai (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks buddy, but I do not want to risk myself in replying weird which may impact in rejection, may be something like which I shouldn't address in the letter can be helpful.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

dinusai said:


> Thanks buddy, but I do not want to risk myself in replying weird which may impact in rejection, may be something like which I shouldn't address in the letter can be helpful.


Certainly they are interested in your profile that's the reason you have received the email for further clarification.

Mention in the letter why you choose the Victoria state among other and future prospect of you and your dependent if any.

Why you don't want work in ur previous state and furnish the reason for the same.

Lastly, tell them about job prospects and demand in the Victoria.

I am sure you will get it through, if you document the aforesaid reasons well. Let me know if u need more help. 

Regards,
Gaurav Rooprai


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

2 questions

1) If you get rejection from state does it affect further applications with other states or 189?

2) If state accepts your invitation; can they withdraw it later or can DIBP complain about that?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

spark92 said:


> 2 questions
> 
> 1) If you get rejection from state does it affect further applications with other states or 189?
> 
> 2) If state accepts your invitation; can they withdraw it later or can DIBP complain about that?


Answer to Question 1: No

Answer to Question 2: Yes. Even if you are granted nomination, during your visa processing state might some times inquire about your current employment or any other details & if they find that they are false then they might take action.

But is is very unlikely that they will verify details once the nomination is issued


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

naga_me87 said:


> Answer to Question 1: No
> 
> Answer to Question 2: Yes. Even if you are granted nomination, during your visa processing state might some times inquire about your current employment or any other details & if they find that they are false then they might take action.
> 
> But is is very unlikely that they will verify details once the nomination is issued


For question 2 I mean.

For instance if Victoria state says that they accept min 3 years of experience in their criteria but somehow my application went through and they approved it with 2.5 years experience; can DIBP complain about that later on?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

spark92 said:


> For question 2 I mean.
> 
> For instance if Victoria state says that they accept min 3 years of experience in their criteria but somehow my application went through and they approved it with 2.5 years experience; can DIBP complain about that later on?


Is is very unlikely dude. Just chill. each state will have their own selection criteria s so once nomination is issued then it is very very unlikely that DIBP will check that again.

Its the state responsibility to verify the application thoroughly. so you will not have any problem.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

spark92 said:


> For question 2 I mean.
> 
> For instance if Victoria state says that they accept min 3 years of experience in their criteria but somehow my application went through and they approved it with 2.5 years experience; can DIBP complain about that later on?



These are the conditions which I saw in my invitation.

You understand that nomination is provided with the following conditions:

 You understand that the Victorian Government may contact you in relation to your nomination at any stage during the period of your visa, and that you will complete surveys if requested by the State, including a survey upon arrival and at six monthly intervals for the two years after arrival.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

naga_me87 said:


> These are the conditions which I saw in my invitation.
> 
> You understand that nomination is provided with the following conditions:
> 
>  You understand that the Victorian Government may contact you in relation to your nomination at any stage during the period of your visa, and that you will complete surveys if requested by the State, including a survey upon arrival and at six monthly intervals for the two years after arrival.


I also receive the same, probably its same for every one. So don't worry much about this.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooray!! I have been assisting my best mate in applying for VIC SS. We submitted the application on 24/10 and sent them the commitment letter as requested on 27/10. Today we just received the SS and invitation to apply for PR together. We are very happy.

261313 60+5


----------



## dinusai (Jun 10, 2015)

Congratulations for the nomination. Sennara, Sent you an private message, please look into it when free...


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

can anyone please guide?

if you submit the Victoria application. Do we need to show the proof for funds? If yes how much, in cash, gold, shares etc.?


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> can anyone please guide?
> 
> if you submit the Victoria application. Do we need to show the proof for funds? If yes how much, in cash, gold, shares etc.?


No proof required they mentioned that on the site.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Folks,
I had applied for Vic SS and got an email for demonstrating commitment to stay in Vic. I responded back on Nov 4th and got an acknowledgement the same day and they advised me to wait for 12 weeks. My occupation in SOL is 263111 Computer Network Engineer. I am aged 41 and IELTS 7 band in all. ACS assessments done.
Yesterday i got an email saying we are still waiting for your commitment email and would close the file if we don't receive same in 1 week. I responded back saying i have already done so and that is why i got the acknowledgement email. And today i get my rejection in 15 days. I called them up and they confirmed the file has been rejected. 

I am 55+5 points

Any idea what can be the cause?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

satifali said:


> Hi Folks,
> I had applied for Vic SS and got an email for demonstrating commitment to stay in Vic. I responded back on Nov 4th and got an acknowledgement the same day and they advised me to wait for 12 weeks. My occupation in SOL is 263111 Computer Network Engineer. I am aged 41 and IELTS 7 band in all. ACS assessments done.
> Yesterday i got an email saying we are still waiting for your commitment email and would close the file if we don't receive same in 1 week. I responded back saying i have already done so and that is why i got the acknowledgement email. And today i get my rejection in 15 days. I called them up and they confirmed the file has been rejected.
> 
> ...



Are you sure what you sent was a commitment letter or a declaration that is to be sent alongwith the application and CV?


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello Folks,

I have submitted my commitment letter by replying to the same email address from which I was asked to submit a commitment letter. I haven't received any acknowledgment yet.

1. Did I do it in a right way to send the commitment letter to the same email address?
2. Should I ask them if they have received the commitment letter or should I wait?

Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello experts,

I applied for 190 visa for Victoria state, ICT BA 261111 with 65points (including SS) on 5th Nov 2015.

When can I expect invite? Any ICT BA received invitation recently from Victoria?


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> satifali said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks,
> ...


I had submitted my CV and declaration at the time of application. Then I submitted the clarification or commitment they asked for in the email. And now as I said got this rejection.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> can anyone please guide?
> 
> if you submit the Victoria application. Do we need to show the proof for funds? If yes how much, in cash, gold, shares etc.?


They just want to be sure that even if we do not get the job, we will still be able to support our-self for few days.

I just mentioned my total assets as XXXXX AUD & it worked for me. I did not even give the the split like house, cash etc. They wont ask for any proofs. They just believe you. That is the good thing about Australia. They value people's words.


----------



## Ahmedkwt (Jul 12, 2015)

Received the invitation yesterday in three 3 weeks exactly similar to your profile. I believe it takes 3-4 weeks depending on the case. All the best



manc0108 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I applied for 190 visa for Victoria state, ICT BA 261111 with 65points (including SS) on 5th Nov 2015.
> 
> When can I expect invite? Any ICT BA received invitation recently from Victoria?


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

satifali said:


> I had submitted my CV and declaration at the time of application. Then I submitted the clarification or commitment they asked for in the email. And now as I said got this rejection.


Hey Mate,

Could you please share the email address which you have sent your commitment letter to?
Thanks.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

satifali said:


> I had submitted my CV and declaration at the time of application. Then I submitted the clarification or commitment they asked for in the email. And now as I said got this rejection.


Brother, 

They normally send the explanation for the refusal, thats exactly what happened to me and they sent the detailed explanatory email, however, I have heard its the generic email to every refused candidate, just wondering if they mentioned any specific reason there?

-Waqas


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

Nothing specific. Alll they wrote is : 

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.



Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.



Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:



 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,



 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria, 



 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,



 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria, 



 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation. 



Nominated skilled migrants are required to live and work in Victoria for the first two years of their nominated visa. In assessing an application, the Victorian Government considers how well an applicant can demonstrate a commitment to settling in Victoria, such as connections with Australia through family, friends, previous travel, study or employment. 



We need to ensure that nominated migrants have the necessary resources, support and commitment to successfully migrate to Victoria and, in this case, it has been determined that your application did not adequately demonstrate your commitment to Victoria.



There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection[/url].



We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

xehny said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Could you please share the email address which you have sent your commitment letter to?
> Thanks.








smp.applications at liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

satifali said:


> Nothing specific. Alll they wrote is :
> 
> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> ...



I received exactly the same email expect of they have focused on commitment for you whereas they focused nothing specific for me, they just said other applicants more adequately demonstrate suitability bla bla..


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Got vic ss*

I AM VERY HAPPY, BCS I GOT VIC SS(2 ND ATTEMPT)ON 16 NOV 2015.
:second:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



ven343 said:


> I AM VERY HAPPY, BCS I GOT VIC SS(2 ND ATTEMPT)ON 16 NOV 2015.
> :second:


----------



## Light-Moon (May 21, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> These are the conditions which I saw in my invitation.
> 
> You understand that nomination is provided with the following conditions:
> 
>  *You understand that the Victorian Government may contact you in relation to your nomination at any stage during the period of your visa, and that you will complete surveys if requested by the State, including a survey upon arrival and at six monthly intervals for the two years after arrival.*


One interesting Question, is it serious ? since I heard there is no obligation for staying in a nominated state.
Please take a look here ( My Immigration Tracker | do i need to live in the state that sponsored me? )

What is your opinion about this, guys ?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Light-Moon said:


> One interesting Question, is it serious ? since I heard there is no obligation for staying in a nominated state.
> Please take a look here ( My Immigration Tracker | do i need to live in the state that sponsored me? )
> 
> What is your opinion about this, guys ?


It is a moral obligation to stay in the sponsored state for stipulated period, not a legal one. I got my 190 visa with condition 'NIL'. 

Cheers.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There is no such condition on the 190 VISA. Its just an moral obligation.




Light-Moon said:


> One interesting Question, is it serious ? since I heard there is no obligation for staying in a nominated state.
> Please take a look here ( My Immigration Tracker | do i need to live in the state that sponsored me? )
> 
> What is your opinion about this, guys ?


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

Guys,

Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants 
yesterday I reckon, this was a direct grant. Would only advice to all people waiting that be patient and you will definitely get what you are waiting for. 

Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.

Regards


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

starmoon said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants
> yesterday I reckon, this was a direct grant. Would only advice to all people waiting that be patient and you will definitely get what you are waiting for.
> ...


Congratulations!! I could relate to your feelings. Enjoy!!


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

starmoon said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants
> yesterday I reckon, this was a direct grant. Would only advice to all people waiting that be patient and you will definitely get what you are waiting for.
> ...



Congrats mate.. welcome to Melbourne.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!





starmoon said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants
> yesterday I reckon, this was a direct grant. Would only advice to all people waiting that be patient and you will definitely get what you are waiting for.
> ...


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

starmoon said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants
> yesterday I reckon, this was a direct grant. Would only advice to all people waiting that be patient and you will definitely get what you are waiting for.
> ...


Congratulations

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## Light-Moon (May 21, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> It is a moral obligation to stay in the sponsored state for stipulated period, not a legal one. I got my 190 visa with condition 'NIL'.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks mate. 
Unfortunately, I am not familiar with the condition 'NIL', Could you shed some light on this term, please ?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Light-Moon said:


> Thanks mate.
> Unfortunately, I am not familiar with the condition 'NIL', Could you shed some light on this term, please ?


It means there is no restriction on my visa. It doesnt mentions that I have to stay in Victoria for 2 years.

Visas come with various restrictions like duration and others.


Cheers.


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> It means there is no restriction on my visa. It doesnt mentions that I have to stay in Victoria for 2 years.
> 
> Visas come with various restrictions like duration and others.
> 
> Cheers.


I have friend who after searching for jobs for few months there requested the Victoria state Govt to allow them to move and they provided a NOC.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Does the 190 VIC VISA have a timeline spreadsheet for this thread? I'd like to see some statistics if possible.

I'd appreciate if someone could share a link if there's such spreadsheet.

Thank you guys!


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

shri078 said:


> I have friend who after searching for jobs for few months there requested the Victoria state Govt to allow them to move and they provided a NOC.
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> ...


What do you mean by NOC - no objection certificate or something?
Could you please clarify?

Cheers!


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

IvS said:


> What do you mean by NOC - no objection certificate or something?
> Could you please clarify?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,
I got Vic SS,Applied Visa and currently on bridging Visa(190).
Currently i am working sydney, however mine and my company base(registered) location is in Melbourne and deputed to Melbourne initially but due to project requirement i moved to Sydney last June 2015.
Current employer confirmed, i am deputed to Melbourne,working and the residentail address as Melbourne in the employment confirmation letter.I stayed in shared accomidation and no rental agreement in my name.
Salary slip address also shown as Melbourne.

So what are challenges i might face during this PR document process 
and after Grant.Do I really go back to Melb and work?
Etc...

Thanks in advance, really appreciated.
Kusams


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

IvS said:


> What do you mean by NOC - no objection certificate or something?
> Could you please clarify?
> 
> Cheers!


Yes, its No Objection Certificate. Although, you arent legally obliged to tell them about your movement to another State, but I guess as a courtesy one should inform them. After all, they provided you that 5 points and an invite.

I am also planning to land in Melbourne and if I dont get enough response from the companies, will move to Sydney after informing VIC.

Cheers.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Kusams said:


> Hi,
> I got Vic SS,Applied Visa and currently on bridging Visa(190).
> Currently i am working sydney, however mine and my company base(registered) location is in Melbourne and deputed to Melbourne initially but due to project requirement i moved to Sydney last June 2015.
> Current employer confirmed, i am deputed to Melbourne,working and the residentail address as Melbourne in the employment confirmation letter.I stayed in shared accomidation and no rental agreement in my name.
> ...


If you have got VIC SS, you have nothing to worry about now. VIC has a condition for the onshore applicant to have a job in VIC, as you have got VIC SS, you may now proceed to lodging the visa.

Visa process is done by DIBP and VIC state has nothing to do with it. DIBP will will process your application just like any other application. 

Post grant- As a courtesy gesture to VIC state, you may wish you come back to Melbourne for 2 years. However, if you continue to work in Sydney, it wont affect for visa anyway.

Hope this clarifies your questions.

Others may pitch in, if I am wrong


----------



## arpitbridge (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello,	
gaurav.kushan 

I am in the same problem, what did you do? can u give me some guidance.

Arpit


----------



## agastya (Aug 26, 2014)

*need information*

Hi Everyone,
Could you please let me know that how much is the scope for Health information manager in Victoria state. This occupation is in demand list now and I am eligible to apply for the same.
Also please suggest me, should I go for IELTS or PTE as I need 7 band in each module.
Thanks and waiting for your reply. I have started the skill assessment process.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Both exams are equally challenging.

*IELTS* is completely paper based exam.
In IELTS, you speak face-to-face with the Rater, which for some test-takers is more comforting, while for others is more anxious-making.
IELTS has set time for each paper, and candidates can move forwards and backwards

Whereas

*PTE* is totally computer based.
In PTE Academic you speak into a microphone and the computer captures the audio. Again, this might be more relaxing for some people or more unsettling. (NOTE: your PTE speaking is evaluated by a computer program.)
PTE has section timings and can move forward only.







agastya said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Could you please let me know that how much is the scope for Health information manager in Victoria state. This occupation is in demand list now and I am eligible to apply for the same.
> Also please suggest me, should I go for IELTS or PTE as I need 7 band in each module.
> Thanks and waiting for your reply. I have started the skill assessment process.


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

*VIC need a job offer?*

Hi All,

I feel misguided as my agent told me that Victoria SS will require us to pay additional fees and they will reject you if you do not have a job offer in hand. I see many ppl here have been invited. Can you please let me know if this is true or not.

Many thanks in advance.


Age : 25pts
English (PTA-A) - 65+ each : 10pts
Education: 15pts
Work Experience (9 yrs) : 10pts
Total Points for 189 : 60
Victoria SS : 60+5
SOL : Developer Programmer (261312)


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Refer the following web-link for correct details.


*Skilled Nominated (190) Visa | Minimum eligibility requirements*





sawant123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I feel misguided as my agent told me that Victoria SS will require us to pay additional fees and they will reject you if you do not have a job offer in hand. I see many ppl here have been invited. Can you please let me know if this is true or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

sawant123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I feel misguided as my agent told me that Victoria SS will require us to pay additional fees and they will reject you if you do not have a job offer in hand. I see many ppl here have been invited. Can you please let me know if this is true or not.
> 
> ...


Why do you need Vic SS if your occupation is in SOL? 
You can just apply for 189 with 60 pts.

Apart from that, say goodbye to your agent. You do not need a job offer if applying for the sponsorship from overseas. Check the link from the previous reply.


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

VIC SS is taking time. Can anyone let me know what is the average time for getting an invite .I know they say 12 weeks but just wanted to know if there is any average time. Also what are chances for invitation?

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

shri078 said:


> VIC SS is taking time. Can anyone let me know what is the average time for getting an invite .I know they say 12 weeks but just wanted to know if there is any average time. Also what are chances for invitation?
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> ...


Was 10 days for me. Out of these 10 days 7 were taken by me to deliver the requested docs.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have applied on 13th Nov 2015 and feeling the heat.

12 weeks it is. There isn't any average time for VIC SS Nomination. All depends on case to case basis.

There are been cases who have received an update within 2-4 weeks time AND others had to wait for over 12 weeks.

Regarding your chances no one BUT the VIC SS Dept would have an idea.


All The Best !!!





shri078 said:


> VIC SS is taking time. Can anyone let me know what is the average time for getting an invite .I know they say 12 weeks but just wanted to know if there is any average time. Also what are chances for invitation?
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> ...


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

shri078 said:


> VIC SS is taking time. Can anyone let me know what is the average time for getting an invite .I know they say 12 weeks but just wanted to know if there is any average time. Also what are chances for invitation?
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> ...


Mine took 18 days. As mentioned in the above post, it depends on case to case basis. However, they are quick to respond this year, good chances you may hear within 4-6 weeks.

Cheers.


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Mine took 18 days. As mentioned in the above post, it depends on case to case basis. However, they are quick to respond this year, good chances you may hear within 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for the response.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You have applied on 13th Nov 2015 and feeling the heat.
> 
> 12 weeks it is. There isn't any average time for VIC SS Nomination. All depends on case to case basis.
> 
> ...


Yeah you are rite jeeten. Thank you.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

IvS said:


> Was 10 days for me. Out of these 10 days 7 were taken by me to deliver the requested docs.


That was quick. Am sure you had good points under your belt.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

*Indian PCC*



shri078 said:


> That was quick. Am sure you had good points under your belt.
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> ...


Hi Folks,

Jut want to know, which is the fastest way (means shorter duration) to get PCC done either via local police station or passport kendra.

Please shed some light on this at the earliest.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

DIBP only accepts PCC done via PSK.





grooprai159 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Jut want to know, which is the fastest way (means shorter duration) to get PCC done either via local police station or passport kendra.
> 
> Please shed some light on this at the earliest.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> DIBP only accepts PCC done via PSK.


How much time is required to get pcc from psk, can u share some time line and it is it possible to do medicals without doing payment online or medical can only be done after doing online payment?

Thanks in advance,
Gaurav

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Jut want to know, which is the fastest way (means shorter duration) to get PCC done either via local police station or passport kendra.
> 
> Please shed some light on this at the earliest.


Passport seva.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Can we make a tracker for VIC SS people with points? Just to analyse the pattern?

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

shri078 said:


> Can we make a tracker for VIC SS people with points? Just to analyse the pattern?
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> ...


there are 2 trackers
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1VAFVHVS1VDsyCybkdaP1J6GZwPO8WzIBPcGEYGoB2bU/edit#gid=0
My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

Guys,

After submitting an EOI and notfying Vic state by email, do I need to create my Vic account at their website and already upload CV, etc? ... or is this can be done once I receive an invitation from them?

Thanks!


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

malbuquerque306 said:


> Guys,
> 
> After submitting an EOI and notfying Vic state by email, do I need to create my Vic account at their website and already upload CV, etc? ... or is this can be done once I receive an invitation from them?
> 
> Thanks!


This is done TO receive their sponsorship.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

IvS said:


> This is done TO receive their sponsorship.


Hi IvS,

Yes , I know. 

My doubt was if I need to wait an invitation email first or if I have to create and upload docs without receiving any invite mail (like NSW does). 
Here are the steps I did so far.
1) Created and submitted an EOI for Vic SS 190
2) Sent an email to Vic SS saying about my interest.
3) I got back a reply (but different email) with subject "Victorian Government Skilled and Business Migration Program‏", stating steps 1-4. 

So, I'm not sure if I only create the Vic Immi account and upload my docs when I receive a formal invitation email to apply for Vic SS and, only after that, the approval process starts... I can't see anything in my EOI yet about Vic invite (I don't think the email I received is an offer for invitation) 

Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

malbuquerque306 said:


> Hi IvS,
> 
> Yes , I know.
> 
> ...


EOI means nothing for the VIC Government. You need to apply formally through the liveinvictoria website and upload a few docs there. Then they take 12 weeks to review your application. Then they might give you the sponsorship and if they do so you will receive an invitation to apply for the visa straight away.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

IvS said:


> EOI means nothing for the VIC Government. You need to apply formally through the liveinvictoria website and upload a few docs there. Then they take 12 weeks to review your application. Then they might give you the sponsorship and if they do so you will receive an invitation to apply for the visa straight away.


Completely understand now, thank you!


----------



## swatIND (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I am planning to go for Victoria state sponorship and was going trough your comments. could you please help me.

My points breakdown
Age:30
ACS: 10 pts (5 yrs exp-total 7+yrs) Analyst Programmer
Edu: 15 pts
Engligh: 0 (i could only score competent  )
spouse: 5 pts
state sponsorship:5

i know that Victoria has strict english speaking criteria. Can i take a chance by applying??


Situation: I have logged an EOI for 189/190 (NSW) EOIXXXX. I am planning to lodge a separate EOI for Victoria EOIYYYY. 
I am doing the process on my own. Could you help in answering below questions asked on Victoria site.

Have you lodged an Expression of Interest (EOI) application with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection *?? Yes/No
QQ: SHould i mention Yes and disclose the informatrion of 189/190 (NSW) EOIXXXX. Or create a separate EOI for Victoria and mention only that EOIYYYY or mention both.

Q3 Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory * yes/no
QQ: should i disclose that i have expressed EOI under NSW by selecting Yes?

Q3.2 Details of other state/territory application or nomination * textbox
QQ: should i disclose the EOI reference ID of 189/190 NSW EOI


Q7 If you have dependants, will they be immigrating with you? *
QQ: should i mention yes here?? i have already mentioned in previous questions that spouse will be immigrating along with me.

Q9.4 How many years/months post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation? *
QQ: only ACS approved experience is mentioned here or Total experience?

Appreciate your help 

Thanks,
SwatIND


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

swatIND said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to go for Victoria state sponorship and was going trough your comments. could you please help me.
> 
> ...



Hi,
As far i know, You cannot apply for any other state except NSW if you dont have competent english in all sections ( IELTS - 7.0 and PTE- 65)

You can only submit EOI, but when you apply for Victoria nomination or for South Australia (separate Portal for both state), once you select less than this score website doesnt allow you to proceed furthur.

So only option is NSW , but again it will give preference who have higher score in english

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

gupta.rohit19 said:


> Hi,
> As far i know, You cannot apply for any other state except NSW if you dont have competent english in all sections ( IELTS - 7.0 and PTE- 65)
> 
> You can only submit EOI, but when you apply for Victoria nomination or for South Australia (separate Portal for both state), once you select less than this score website doesnt allow you to proceed furthur.
> ...


I mean above as Proficient English


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I am a Software Engineer with 9 yrs of experience in Mobile Application development having 65 points with SS. Can someone suggest if I have a good chance of invitation for Victoria State Sponsorship?

Looking at the trend for VIC SS, it seems difficult to analyse the chances for the same..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As you have summed it up, its very difficult to predict outcome of VIC SS or any other State. As the SS process for ALL states isn't transparent.




sawant123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a Software Engineer with 9 yrs of experience in Mobile Application development having 65 points with SS. Can someone suggest if I have a good chance of invitation for Victoria State Sponsorship?
> 
> Looking at the trend for VIC SS, it seems difficult to analyse the chances for the same..


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Wondering if victoria picks and processes invites monthly twice or is there any pattern of sending invites or dates as in 189. Thoughts?


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

shri078 said:


> Wondering if victoria picks and processes invites monthly twice or is there any pattern of sending invites or dates as in 189. Thoughts?


i think they process case by case.


----------



## australia_bound (Oct 30, 2015)

*URGENT: Need info*

Hi All,

I have received an email from CO asking for PCC and I have my PCC ready with me.
I'll be uploading it now.

I have to upload this document in the same place (recommended document), right? where I front loaded other documents also.

Also, after uploading do I need to do something else also inside the immiaccount? Please help.

and how will CO get to know that I have uploaded the PCC.


Thanks in advance....


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello All,

Vic is responding very fast but I am not very sure what they are considering. My Vic sponsorship got rejected, and I am a mobile application lead / sr developer.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Vic is responding very fast but I am not very sure what they are considering. My Vic sponsorship got rejected, and I am a mobile application lead / sr developer.


when did you applied ?


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

gnt said:


> when did you applied ?


I applied on 03/11 and got a rejection on 19/11.. They have not mentioned any reason. May be there are not many jobs in my domain. 

Candidates who are applying should provide a great deal of information in the resume. They should check for current job market and modify skillset accordingly. Then only then can get an invite.


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> I applied on 03/11 and got a rejection on 19/11.. They have not mentioned any reason. May be there are not many jobs in my domain.
> 
> Candidates who are applying should provide a great deal of information in the resume. They should check for current job market and modify skillset accordingly. Then only then can get an invite.


Sad to hear that. Did you upload your CV in the format they asked?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> I applied on 03/11 and got a rejection on 19/11.. They have not mentioned any reason. May be there are not many jobs in my domain.
> 
> Candidates who are applying should provide a great deal of information in the resume. They should check for current job market and modify skillset accordingly. Then only then can get an invite.


Sorry to hear that ; 

You are right ; when I applied they asked me for a detailed CV. 

Unfortunately our Industry Panel will be unable to assess your skills based upon your current CV. Please provide a detailed CV, including further details around the description of responsibilities and daily tasks performed within employment. Ensure that this includes dates of employment specifying month and year, and clarifies any gaps in employment.

I submitted detailed CV and still waiting for there response ; Not so hopeful though.


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

australia_bound said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received an email from CO asking for PCC and I have my PCC ready with me.
> I'll be uploading it now.
> ...


There is a button in the home page "Information Provided"

Click on this button once uploaded document

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Thank you!!! best of luck u!!!:juggle:


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Anybody who has recently got an invite from Victoria for s/w tester(261314). I had applied in June and was rejected. It is almost 6 months now and I am thinking to apply again as this is the only option open. Other states are still not open to s/w testers. Kindly suggest.

Regards.


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hii Everyone, I applied for Victoria SS 9190) for 263111 on 28 Oct and got rejected on 27 Nov. Now can I apply for 489 visa in victory or have to wait for next 6 months.


Hi Navdeep, Any reason for your rejection ? Thanks


----------



## babbar_manish (Nov 29, 2015)

EOI: 190 (Victoria)

EOI ID: E0006352716 Date Submitted: 28/10/2015 Client: Manish Babbar
Criteria Points Bracket Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190)(Permanent)
Date of Effect 28/10/2015 15:36:50
Age 33 - 39 25
English Language Ability Proficient 10
Level of educational qualification attained At least a Bachelor Degree 15
State/Territory Nomination 5
Years of experience in Nominated Occupation
Equal to or greater than 5 Years and less than 8 Years
10
TOTAL 65

Waiting for EOI response from Victoria, shall I apply at NSW as well ?

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

What is the probablity of getting invite from VIC state 190 under 262111 database admin with (55+5) points.


Thanks


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

punprash said:


> What is the probablity of getting invite from VIC state 190 under 262111 database admin with (55+5) points.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, 
Waiting for dbadmin VIC SS as well. When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Got rejection email from Victoria this Friday!


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

xehny said:


> Got rejection email from Victoria this Friday!


Your occupation buddy, sorry to hear about your rejection. Don't feel bad, try to improve your score and reapply after 06 months. If rejection email states that you cannot apply within 06 months. If it does not state then you are good to go once you improve your score for Ss.

Hope it helps you.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

babbar_manish said:


> EOI: 190 (Victoria)
> 
> EOI ID: E0006352716 Date Submitted: 28/10/2015 Client: Manish Babbar
> Criteria Points Bracket Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190)(Permanent)
> ...


For Victoria you have to apply for SS , they will not provide any update on EOI, however this is true for NSW.

Also check the both states guidelines, I think you are getting confused unnecessarily.



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeemaR (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello ,

I have applied for the Victoria State sponsorship by the usual way of lodging an EOI and choosing the state as "Victoria". Do i need to do any other steps to be able to lodge a formal application with Victoria State . I think i read somewhere on this forum that one has to apply on Victoria's Website , but i am not sure. Can someone please guide me.

Thanks
Seema


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

SeemaR said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I have applied for the Victoria State sponsorship by the usual way of lodging an EOI and choosing the state as "Victoria". Do i need to do any other steps to be able to lodge a formal application with Victoria State . I think i read somewhere on this forum that one has to apply on Victoria's Website , but i am not sure. Can someone please guide me.
> 
> ...


Yes you need to apply on states website. Else you would keep waiting forever.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Got Victoria SS Rejection today;;


----------



## SeemaR (Jul 6, 2015)

*Victoria Application*



shri078 said:


> Yes you need to apply on states website. Else you would keep waiting forever.




Seema R--> OK, so Lodge an EOI by choosing Victoria on the DIBP website and then go to Victoria State Website and file another application ? or just one at the Victoria Website ?

Please could you clarify ?


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

SeemaR said:


> Seema R--> OK, so Lodge an EOI by choosing Victoria on the DIBP website and then go to Victoria State Website and file another application ? or just one at the Victoria Website ?
> 
> Please could you clarify ?


Lodge EOI from skill select web portal.

For SS go to Victoria web portal and submit the application.

Hope it is clear.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

gnt said:


> Got Victoria SS Rejection today;;


Very sad to hear that. Please try to improve your score and apply again.

May God fufill your dreams soon.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> Very sad to hear that. Please try to improve your score and apply again.
> 
> May God fufill your dreams soon.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your thought ; I will be getting 189 invitation this week so not that bothered about it.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

gnt said:


> Thanks for your thought ; I will be getting 189 invitation this week so not that bothered about it.


All the best buddy.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeemaR (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply.
While going through the Victoria Website i found the following information on 190 

How to apply
Apply first to the Victorian Government for nomination.
If this is approved you then apply to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection for this visa.

Doesnt this mean , we have to apply to Victoria First ? 

Also , while filing my application in the Victoria Website , i was aksed if i have applied to DIBP already ?

So im still not sure.
Sorry for the repeated question.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

SeemaR said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> While going through the Victoria Website i found the following information on 190
> 
> How to apply
> ...


First loge EOI on skill select

Then apply for the Victoria state nomination from victoria website, once you receive the invitation from Victoria then you can go ahead and apply for DIBP.

Please mark no for the question did you already applied for DIBP.

Hope it clears ur doubts.



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> My analysis shows its faster.


Here 

This gave me an impression that 190 grants came faster. Not an issue though, but now I do realize that 189 is faster.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Here  This gave me an impression that 190 grants came faster. Not an issue though, but now I do realize that 189 is faster.


Can you pass the link to the page please? 

I might have said in Sep (when CO allocation for sc189 was slower), or say it in regards to the process as a whole - as in many cases it is faster.


----------



## Ausboy2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

I am new to this forum.
Waiting for Invitiation. 
SS applied on 5/11 
After sent detailed cv and statement,
Get acknownment on 16/11
Til now still waiting, worried of getting rejected.
As it seemed take 2 -3 weeks for non ICT Occupation, mine is non ICT.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

I've submitted the Victoria nomination application through Victoria's website. I got a post page stating the following:
*Victorian Government skilled nomination application form
Thank You
Thank you for submitting your visa nomination application.
We will respond to you by email within 2 weeks to confirm receipt of your application and advise your reference number. Progress of your application will take
up to 12 weeks.
Please print the following summary of your submitted application.*

...but I don't see any history of it, such as application id/nbr, etc. Under my Vic's account, it says I have no application to complete. 

Is that ok, guys? 

Please I 'd appreciate any reply because I'm worried whether they really received my initial application or not.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

malbuquerque306 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've submitted the Victoria nomination application through Victoria's website. I got a post page stating the following:
> *Victorian Government skilled nomination application form
> ...


They will send the acknowledgement reference and application reference number, await for next 2 weeks.



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul1987 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 
Has anyone received an invitation of state sponsorship from Victoria under 261112 (ICT business system analysts)?
I am thinking of applying the same. I already have 60points.

Thanks in advance

__________________
ANZSCO- 261112 (ict business system analysts)
Skill assement = +ive 10 Feb 2015
IELTS: 7 over all 
EOI Applied: 12 Feb 2015
SS Victoria ??????????


----------



## rahul1987 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello All
I have few question regarding state sponsorship. It will be great if any of the experts can answer the below question.

1) In case, I don't a job in the selected state, how difficult is it to change the state, at the time when I am already there in Australia and what is the procedure for the same. 
2) Let's assume that I get state sponsorship i.e. under 190, will my application still persist under 189? Basically, I don't want to confine myself to a particular state(as this will narrow down my job opportunities) so was intending to know that would my application still be queued up under 189 as well? So that I can switch to 189, if the situation allows.
3) Also, has anyone received an invitation of state sponsorship from Victoria under 261112 (ICT business system analysts)?


----------



## dinusai (Jun 10, 2015)

Got my Victoria rejection for the second time... They asked for commitment letter after the application and still ended up with rejection. Only hope left will be NSW, which will take another 3months to clear the queue.(My assumption)

Points breakdown:
Age-30
Education-15
English language-10
Code- 261312

Regards,
Dinesh.


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

dinusai said:


> Got my Victoria rejection for the second time... They asked for commitment letter after the application and still ended up with rejection. Only hope left will be NSW, which will take another 3months to clear the queue.(My assumption)
> 
> Points breakdown:
> Age-30
> ...


sad to hear that. could you pls kindly share your first 3 number of reference number?


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Got my Victoria rejection today . Applied on 9/11 and acknowledged on 12/11.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Dinusai

For the benefit of people in waiting, could you let me know what kind of information did you give in your letter and for how many pages was it for. I too was asked for one and i have given them the letter with an ACK received on 18 Nov 2015. My details are as below

189 - 65 points with DOE of 11 Nov 2015
190 - 70 points with DOE of 8 Nov 2015
VIC ACK received on 18 Nov 2015
Age - 36
IELTS - L8.0 R7.5 W7.0 S7.0
ACS - 5 years overseas & 1 year AU experience
ICT BA - 2611111
Bachelors in Computer Science




dinusai said:


> Got my Victoria rejection for the second time... They asked for commitment letter after the application and still ended up with rejection. Only hope left will be NSW, which will take another 3months to clear the queue.(My assumption)
> 
> Points breakdown:
> Age-30
> ...


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Got my Victoria rejection today . Applied on 9/11 and acknowledged on 12/11.


How do i apply now for NSW? Is it in the same EOI or should i create a new one?


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

If you already have an EOI for 189, then create a new one for NSW so that if one is positive, you still have the other to wait for. Also for NSW, you just select the state in your EOI, and if they find it suitable, they come back to you via the same EOI. For VIC you would have applied on their website, but not for NSW



indausitis said:


> How do i apply now for NSW? Is it in the same EOI or should i create a new one?


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> If you already have an EOI for 189, then create a new one for NSW so that if one is positive, you still have the other to wait for. Also for NSW, you just select the state in your EOI, and if they find it suitable, they come back to you via the same EOI. For VIC you would have applied on their website, but not for NSW


Thank you. Is there any other state that a software professional can apply other than Vic and NSW which has good job perspective?


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

For ICT, this is the order of opportunities

NSW
VIC
ACT

There are some scattered opportunities in Queensland and WA.



ram040479 said:


> If you already have an EOI for 189, then create a new one for NSW so that if one is positive, you still have the other to wait for. Also for NSW, you just select the state in your EOI, and if they find it suitable, they come back to you via the same EOI. For VIC you would have applied on their website, but not for NSW


----------



## Light-Moon (May 21, 2015)

Hi guys,
I have some question,

1. Is the "Commitment Letter" still required ?

2. Do you guys upload this letter with your attachments and get the invitation ?
3. or is there anybody receive the invitation without submitting this letter ?
4. Finally, What is your suggestion about this submitting of this letter ?


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

No. This letter is to be submitted only if asked by VIC. Usually asked to people who have stayed in other states, who have family connections in other states, who have never been to AU...


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

ram040479 said:


> Dinusai
> 
> For the benefit of people in waiting, could you let me know what kind of information did you give in your letter and for how many pages was it for. I too was asked for one and i have given them the letter with an ACK received on 18 Nov 2015. My details are as below
> 
> ...


Your score is good for 190, however if you have receive the rejection then might ur occupation is not in demand currently. Vic always gives invitation on current demand and also if they have offered sur plus invitations in ur occupation then also its difficult to get more invitations. 

Reapply after July 2016, may be you will be lucky to receive invitation.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Light-Moon (May 21, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> No. This letter is to be submitted only if asked by VIC. Usually asked to people who have stayed in other states, who have family connections in other states, who have never been to AU...



I am wondering, may be thats the reason behind the rejection of the people. Moreover, I haven't been to AU. isn't wise to submit this letter with my documents before they asking for it ?

one more thing, I have my EOI submitted for NSW (190) on 2015/09/09 (Date of Effect), since I haven't heard from NSW, decided to apply for VIC state.

Can I open new account and submitting brand new EOI for VIC state this time ? since I do not want to withdraw or modify my previous EOI, maybe out of sudden get the invitation from NSW.

What do you think ?

P.S : I have 55 Pts + 5 State Sponsorship Pts


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Light-Moon said:


> I am wondering, may be thats the reason behind the rejection of the people. Moreover, I haven't been to AU. isn't wise to submit this letter with my documents before they asking for it ?
> 
> one more thing, I have my EOI submitted for NSW (190) on 2015/09/09 (Date of Effect), since I haven't heard from NSW, decided to apply for VIC state.
> 
> ...


If u never been to Au then they will not ask for commitment letter, its only requested in case u have mention the reference of ur relatives and friends who live in other state.

They will not clearly state the reason of rejection, so difficult to predict the actual cause of rejection.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Light-Moon (May 21, 2015)

Hi guys,

We know that ACS cuts a least 2 years of your employment and gives a date which after that your are considered skilled !
for me is : "The following employment after *June 2012* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

So, in the CV, we are going to send for VIC state, should we mention the employment dates before the date ( for example : June 2012 ) which we considering skilled by ACS ?

Our one more general question, I personally didn't dare to claim the points of 2 years of my employment which ACS cut off from my working days, when I submitted my EOI. 
If I considered those days, I would be able to lodge my application as 189 visa.

I do not know, if it was wrong decision or not ? what do you thinks ?
*Should I considered those 2 years and submitted my EOI with adding those 2 years ?*


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> For ICT, this is the order of opportunities
> 
> NSW
> VIC
> ...


Thank you. ACT is closed for 261313 i guess. just checked their website. 

Thanks


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Light-Moon said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We know that ACS cuts a least 2 years of your employment and gives a date which after that your are considered skilled !
> for me is : "The following employment after *June 2012* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> ...


To claim point in EOI only put assessment positive years from Acs, however for Victoria SS built your CV with ur whole experience, they accept over all experience.

Hope it helps.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Light-Moon (May 21, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> If u never been to Au then they will not ask for commitment letter, its only requested in case u have mention the reference of ur relatives and friends who live in other state.
> 
> They will not clearly state the reason of rejection, so difficult to predict the actual cause of rejection.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


First of all thanks grooprai159 for all the replays,

What is your idea about this part of my question ?

_Can I open new account with new email and submitting brand new EOI for VIC state this time ? since I do not want to withdraw or modify my previous EOI, maybe out of sudden get the invitation from NSW._


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Light-Moon said:


> First of all thanks grooprai159 for all the replays,
> 
> What is your idea about this part of my question ?
> 
> _Can I open new account and submitting brand new EOI for VIC state this time ? since I do not want to withdraw or modify my previous EOI, maybe out of sudden get the invitation from NSW._


Yes you can put new EOI, don't worry.


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

I have never visited AU and I have not even mentioned references of my friends and relatives in AU. Then also they asked me for the commitment letter.



grooprai159 said:


> If u never been to Au then they will not ask for commitment letter, its only requested in case u have mention the reference of ur relatives and friends who live in other state.
> 
> They will not clearly state the reason of rejection, so difficult to predict the actual cause of rejection.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

1400ashi said:


> I have never visited AU and I have not even mentioned references of my friends and relatives in AU. Then also they asked me for the commitment letter.


Little strange act in your case, don't worry reapply again. In case they have mentioned you cannot apply in next six months, if no conditions mentioned in email, you are free to apply at any given time.

Just make ensure the vacancies of ur occupations would there, before you apply.

Mine application was also got invited in 2 nd attempt, so don't be dishearten. It's part of immigration.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

my case is not rejected. I am yet to submit the commitment letter


grooprai159 said:


> Little strange act in your case, don't worry reapply again. In case they have mentioned you cannot apply in next six months, if no conditions mentioned in email, you are free to apply at any given time.
> 
> Just make ensure the vacancies of ur occupations would there, before you apply.
> 
> ...


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

1400ashi said:


> my case is not rejected. I am yet to submit the commitment letter


Ohh grt then do mention following things.

Why you have selected the Victoria. Preferences over the other provinces.
Prospects of ur occupation and future growth, try to share some statistics.

Try to restrict to 02- 03 pages.



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

did you also submit this letter? was it approved?


grooprai159 said:


> Ohh grt then do mention following things.
> 
> Why you have selected the Victoria. Preferences over the other provinces.
> Prospects of ur occupation and future growth, try to share some statistics.
> ...


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

1400ashi said:


> did you also submit this letter? was it approved?


I have prepared one to fulfill their demand, but they have not asked me, So did not submitted.

My application was approved.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## valaj (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi All,

Its been 6 months since I got rejection from Victoria and now I am planning to reapply Vic State Sponsorship. I was assessed positive by ACS for 261314 (Software Tester) and I have 9 years of overall experience. Possibly I might travel to Melbourne on 457 Work Visa in Jan.

My query is - should I reapply Vic State Sponsorship now from India itself or should I reapply after travelling to Melbourne?? Is it that people applying from Melbourne have better chances of getting sponsorship??

Please guide.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

valaj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its been 6 months since I got rejection from Victoria and now I am planning to reapply Vic State Sponsorship. I was assessed positive by ACS for 261314 (Software Tester) and I have 9 years of overall experience. Possibly I might travel to Melbourne on 457 Work Visa in Jan.
> 
> ...


I don't think chances are increased just in case you are in Victoria. BUT if you are working there or at least have a job offer that will definitely increase your chances!


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

malbuquerque306 said:


> I don't think chances are increased just in case you are in Victoria. BUT if you are working there or at least have a job offer that will definitely increase your chances!


Yes,VIC will give preference who are currently working in VIC.

Thanks
Kusams


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

valaj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its been 6 months since I got rejection from Victoria and now I am planning to reapply Vic State Sponsorship. I was assessed positive by ACS for 261314 (Software Tester) and I have 9 years of overall experience. Possibly I might travel to Melbourne on 457 Work Visa in Jan.
> 
> ...


You will get invitation in fast stream category, if you are working in Victoria from at least 06 months and you need to also share the valid job offer.

No chances of rejection in this case, its worth to apply once you are in Victoria from last 06 months.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## valaj (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you @malbuquerque306, @Kusams and @grooprai159. I will apply State Sponsorship from Melbourne. I just have one more question:

How long are these documents from their date of issue - IELTS result, ACS result and Experience Letter from Current Employer. Issue dates are March-15, May-15 and May-15 respectively.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi All,

I was also rejected by Victoria. I was assessed for s/w tester(261314). Its 6 months now. I have around 6 years of experience. Should I reapply For Victoria State Sponsorship. Kindly suggest. Are there any chances of getting a positive response.

Regards.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

valaj said:


> Thank you @malbuquerque306, @Kusams and @grooprai159. I will apply State Sponsorship from Melbourne. I just have one more question:
> 
> How long are these documents from their date of issue - IELTS result, ACS result and Experience Letter from Current Employer. Issue dates are March-15, May-15 and May-15 respectively.


IELTS expire after 02 years, not sure about ACS ( may be expiry is written on assessment letter, vetasses also does the same and does not mention the expiry date and I have confirmed from about the expiry, as per their response some occupations have expiry in 03 or 05 years) kindly cross check with Acs for better understanding.

Employer certificate of experience does not have any expiry date.


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was also rejected by Victoria. I was assessed for s/w tester(261314). Its 6 months now. I have around 6 years of experience. Should I reapply For Victoria State Sponsorship. Kindly suggest. Are there any chances of getting a positive response.
> 
> Regards.


You can reapply, just check the job vacancies are their for your occupation, if it is present go and apply and also if you can improve your score from last application, it will provide you reason to put the application again. 

Hope it helps.


grooprai159 said:


> IELTS expire after 02 years, not sure about ACS ( may be expiry is written on assessment letter, vetasses also does the same and does not mention the expiry date and I have confirmed from about the expiry, as per their response some occupations have expiry in 03 or 05 years) kindly cross check with Acs for better understanding.
> 
> Employer certificate of experience does not have any expiry date.
> 
> ...



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi guys , am going to apply eoi and decided to select the Victoria state for state sponsorship .My occupation is trade based and highly demand .May I know when I can expect the sponsorship will approved?


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

danielm said:


> Hi guys , am going to apply eoi and decided to select the Victoria state for state sponsorship .My occupation is trade based and highly demand .May I know when I can expect the sponsorship will approved?


After applying EOI, plz put application for state sponsorship of Victoria, standard timelines of getting invitation is 12 weeks, however it may come earlier also between 6-8 weeks.



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Rejection from Victoria*

Hello All

Got my Rejection email from VIC government. Probably I was too late in submitting the application. This in spite of me spending close to 2 years in VIC on a 457 visa. I have my 189 still to go. Can somebody let me know if I can apply for NSW now or will it be too late. I will anyway wait for 189 invite, if luck be with me


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

ram040479 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Got my Rejection email from VIC government. Probably I was too late in submitting the application. This in spite of me spending close to 2 years in VIC on a 457 visa. I have my 189 still to go. Can somebody let me know if I can apply for NSW now or will it be too late. I will anyway wait for 189 invite, if luck be with me


That's strange, having 2 years of exp in Victoria, still u received rejection. R u currently in Victoria ?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

No I am in India currently. I could see some reasons out of this.

When quoting about friends and relatives, I said that I have a brother in NSW and my mentor in VIC. Then they asked me for a commitment letter and I typed that out for 2 pages. But still I got a rejection. Now I am thinking whether to go for NSW or wait for 189. Your thoughts pls



grooprai159 said:


> That's strange, having 2 years of exp in Victoria, still u received rejection. R u currently in Victoria ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

ram040479 said:


> No I am in India currently. I could see some reasons out of this.
> 
> When quoting about friends and relatives, I said that I have a brother in NSW and my mentor in VIC. Then they asked me for a commitment letter and I typed that out for 2 pages. But still I got a rejection. Now I am thinking whether to go for NSW or wait for 189. Your thoughts pls


You would have not declared that your brother is in NSW, then all circumstances would in your favour. Try to understand that Victoria is very skeptical state and if they have doubt you are going to move to some other state, they will not approve your application. Many received rejection in past due to this factor.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

My Bad. Now.... your thoughts on applying to NSW. Is it too late now or can I try my luck waiting for 189. If yes, then can you let me know the procedure for NSW




grooprai159 said:


> You would have not declared that your brother is in NSW, then all circumstances would in your favour. Try to understand that Victoria is very skeptical state and if they have doubt you are going to move to some other state, they will not approve your application. Many received rejection in past due to this factor.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

ram040479 said:


> My Bad. Now.... your thoughts on applying to NSW. Is it too late now or can I try my luck waiting for 189. If yes, then can you let me know the procedure for NSW


I don't kn much about NSW, you can apply but they will also show apprehension bcoz u have worked 2 years in Victoria.

I have one suggestion, if you can convince Victoria immigration people that your brother is ready to shift to Melbourne, if you provide me the SS invitation, talk to ur brother and ask for the possibility and if he can get official transfer order from his current company. Then you can sent email to Victoria personnel stating and a showing proof. May be u will get invitation. I kn one of my friend had done this in past and was successful to receive the invitation.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

HI All,

We are thinking of applying for 190 VIc for Software Engg 261313 we have 75+5 points. 
what are the chances of getting an invite. 

Regards

Anoop


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Got invitation today from Victoria after 25 days. Thanks to everyone whose responses have helped me so far during the process and hope to get the same help in future.
Good Luck to all!!


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

shri078 said:


> Got invitation today from Victoria after 25 days. Thanks to everyone whose responses have helped me so far during the process and hope to get the same help in future.
> Good Luck to all!!


Congrats buddy.. What was ur occupation. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi, I 'm going to apply Eoi tomorrow and decided to select Victoria state for sponsorship in the occupation electronic trades . Can anybody tell me what is the current expected days to get invitation ?


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> Congrats buddy.. What was ur occupation.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Database Administrator


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

shri078 said:


> Database Administrator


Where are u living now? Aus or home contry. I get fast result


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

danielm said:


> Hi, I 'm going to apply Eoi tomorrow and decided to select Victoria state for sponsorship in the occupation electronic trades . Can anybody tell me what is the current expected days to get invitation ?


12 weeks is the standard timeline, however some may get early too within 6-8 weeks.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Appeal to VIC*

Is there any appeal process for VIC state sponsorship in case of rejection ?


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

ram040479 said:


> Is there any appeal process for VIC state sponsorship in case of rejection ?


No appeal, you can just reply to the rejection email, if you need to update some information to them or want to notify some other relevant fact which may change their decision.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

michau83 said:


> Where are u living now? Aus or home contry. I get fast result


I am applying from India.


----------



## Ausboy2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

shri078 said:


> michau83 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are u living now? Aus or home contry. I get fast result
> ...


Happy for you. May I know your score and years of experience?


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Ausboy2015 said:


> Happy for you. May I know your score and years of experience?


Thank you!! Score - 60+5 and 6.10 years of experience.


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi,Have submitted my Vic 190 nomination on 27/11 and have received ack with ref number.Would like to send my updated resume with more project details.Experts please request you to advise what is the procedure to follow.
Your help is much appreciated
Thanks


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Hi,Have submitted my Vic 190 nomination on 27/11 and have received ack with ref number.Would like to send my updated resume with more project details.Experts please request you to advise what is the procedure to follow.
> Your help is much appreciated
> Thanks


Have they requested for a detailed one. If yes then you can reply to the ACK email id itseld with a detailed resume. If not then also if you feel you need to send a detailed one, then send them quoting your reference number to the SMP email address


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

shri078 said:


> I am applying from India.


could you pls share your first 3 number of reference number? mine is 037XX and still waiting.


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

*Commitment Letter*

Can anybody share the format of commitment letter ?


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> Can anybody share the format of commitment letter ?


I complied the comments from the forum itself for preparing the letter.

Preparing commitment letter
----------------------------------------------------
Originally Posted by amar_klanti 
Hello Shivily,

In my case, VIC mention the specific point in the commitment letter
#Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family connections
#Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories.

This points actually directed me what should I mentioned in my commitment letter. However, I will suggest you MUST mention do important point, 1> why you want to live in VIC 2) Your job perceptive.

Do the research based on this. Don't write 3~4 pages with unrelated materials. Try to add one page for source link including the web sites from where you get the information which you include in your commitment letter. If you have any relative, friends or any one who lives in VIC then mention he/she will assist you to get quicker familiarization with cultural spirit of Victoria and so on.

My occupation is ICT and got the invitation after 2 weeks of my commitment letter submit. I gathered the information from the below link, just checked if these will help you. Best of luck 


--------------------------------------------
Information Sources Link:-

Victorian Government

City of Melbourne – Home
The Education State | Schools Funding Review
Victorian Public Health and Wellbeing Plan - Prevention and Population Health - Department of Health and Human Services
Creating better youth policy for all | Youth Central
109 Community safety projects get the green light - Community Crime Prevention, Victoria
http://www.vic.gov.au/publishing/Bra...aster_720p.mp4
City of Melbourne: Economic Profile
https://www.melbourne.vic.gov.au/Abo...Pages/ICT.aspx
https://www.melbourne.vic.gov.au/ent...rOverview.aspx
Melbourne's strengths in ICT - Invest Victoria
https://acs.org.au/branches/victoria/news
https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf...ndium-2013.pdf
http://dsdbi.vic.gov.au/__data/asset...klet-web-2.pdf
https://amavic.com.au/
Jobs in Melbourne - Adzuna
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victoria_(Australia)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roads_in_Victoria
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melbourne
SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
System Analyst Jobs | Indeed.com
https://au.jora.com/Systems-Analyst-...-Melbourne-VIC
Australian Bureau of Statistics
Whole of Government Information and Communications Technology | Department of Finance
https://www.open.edu.au/careers/info...s-analysts-ict
https://www.austrade.gov.au/Internat...pabilities/ICT

https://c.ymcdn.com/sites/www.aiia.c...A_REsponse.pdf
LMIP | Labour Market Information Portal
-------------------------------------------------
not an easy task amraj

here you go:

we elaborated each point and gave examples about families we know etc. for employment we gave them another word file with JPGs of screen shots showing jobs in our field and the link under the pix.

start with a brief on why you want to migrate/move to the state
About the state/city
Weather and how it suits you
Economy, general statistics
Employment prospects for you
People and education
Culture
Sports & activities
Cost of living and accommodation
Transport
Popular holiday spots
Name of the city, perfect choice for u

Kep the font size small if you reach the 2 page limit an want to write more , normally 9 point size, Arial font is good
----------------------------------------------------
ok here's my replies
1) My commitment letter basically talked about how i viewed melbourne as a place to live in terms of climate, work opportunites, culture, growth, education, entertainment etc. I never compared it to any other city. I just gave my perspective and know-how about melbourne as a place where i would like to get settled.

I sent it as supporting document as suggested by our consultant. It was a 6 page letter explaining knowledge about state of Victoria, commitment to stay there, our skill sets, benefits for Victoria for inviting us and what we will gain from there. 

I wish you all ...all the best..
--------------------------------------------------------
I cannot send the letter but I can explain the contents you should have in the letter. It should be like cover letter when you apply for a job.

It should have following paragraphs: 
1. Your research on geography, GDP, population, economy of Victoria
2. Melbourne and what makes it worlds most livable city: Arts, Culture, literature etc.
3. research about cost of living in Victoria
4. research about job opportunities in Melbourne. Mention the actual jobs in your field with links and date of publishing from Australian job sites. 
5. Explain your job properly and how your job will help Victoria
6. Mention your ACS and IELTS details
7. Mention if you have enough funds for Victoria

Hope it helps.

Also, you can search this forum for more details.
---------------------------------------------------------------
I wrote mainly about weather, friendly people, Sri Lankan community , sports , job opportunities for IT professionals with some stats which were taken from government web sites. In addition to that I gave few reasons for why would I like to live in Victoria other than WA or SA.

Some tips -
Try to cover each ques one by one in ques and ans format.
Cover all the major headers like professional opportunities, social arena, economy, weather, in case u r moving with family then cover professional aspects for your spouse, education for ur kid.
Do not copy even a sentence from anywhere. Write in your own words.
You can add references of various sites though.
Put some screenshots of job portals to prove that u will be able to find jobs.

This is what I followed but I am not a successful case as I am still waiting for a response.
----------------------------------------------
I don't know Shree, I am gng with fate and faith. I did everything I could, I researched a bit and wrote a cover letter of 5-6 pages and included all the jobs search links I found in the letter. I found around 400-500 jobs in Vic state.

I tried to contain the commitment letter within 1500 words. I am not sure from where this came from. I also have quoted sites and places in my letter for jobs and stay.
I want to have faith and hopes but looking at this forum things do not seem positive for testers.

Let us pray that we get some good news.

--------------------------------Sushree

They don't what to know your confident about getting a job, rather than they want to know your job scope in VIC. In this case, you can write about your occupation scope, number of industry related with your occupation, you can also name some of those. How you current skill will coup with VIC job market. How can you contribute towards VIC. Then include the weather condition, culture, diversification, worlds most livable city and so on.

I collected the information from the following sites and please be noted my occupation is "systems analyst" & my wife is a doctor so visit some medical sites as well 


City of Melbourne – Home
City of Melbourne: Economic Profile
https://www.melbourne.vic.gov.au/Abo...Pages/ICT.aspx
https://www.melbourne.vic.gov.au/ent...rOverview.aspx
Melbourne's strengths in ICT - Invest Victoria
https://acs.org.au/branches/victoria/news
https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf...ndium-2013.pdf
http://dsdbi.vic.gov.au/__data/asset...klet-web-2.pdf
https://amavic.com.au/
Jobs in Melbourne - Adzuna
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victoria_(Australia)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melbourne
I have additionally submitted:
1. reference letters from two employers (to prove that I have the minimal required 2 yrs of experience)
2. my qualification degrees
3. commitment letter with a summary of my experience, qualifications, job market in Victoria, financial estimates and screen shots of 8-10 jobs that I could apply for.

I do not think there is space for more documents in the application 
And you do not need to certify any of the documents, just scan them and upload online.
Good luck!

---------------------------------------------------
I wrote about the following things in my letter.

1. My relative (brother and sister in law) is living in Melbourne and hence preferring to stay near them.
2. Just described about the good things about Melbourne. like cost of living, sports all through the year, my previous visits and stays in Melbourne
3. As i also lived earlier in NSW, i said cost of living and property costs in Melbourne are cheaper than NSW/Sydney. etc.
4. Job prospects in Melbourne, etc.

I would suggest you all to do some surfing about Melbourne VS syd (or any other place) and come up with few points. You can also add the link in internet to quote them.

All the best for all of us.


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Hi,Have submitted my Vic 190 nomination on 27/11 and have received ack with ref number.Would like to send my updated resume with more project details.Experts please request you to advise what is the procedure to follow.
> Your help is much appreciated
> Thanks


You need to send your CV in a particular format. Search for Chronological CV in Victoria Site and you should get the required format.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

shri078 said:


> You need to send your CV in a particular format. Search for Chronological CV in Victoria Site and you should get the required format.


here you go with the format


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Many a thanx 1400ashi.


----------



## Ausboy2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

It's been 1 months now, still waiting. Is there anyone has the same situation?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you are talking about VIC SS Nomination outcome, then you might have to wait for a bit.

Ideally they take 12 weeks to process the application. So relax and enjoy other things of life (I know it is very easy to say and difficult to follow).

For me they took around 6 weeks before my application was rejected.

*Hope you get a positive outcome.*

All The Best !!!





Ausboy2015 said:


> It's been 1 months now, still waiting. Is there anyone has the same situation?


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ausboy2015 said:


> It's been 1 months now, still waiting. Is there anyone has the same situation?


I've been waiting about 2 weeks.


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

malbuquerque306 said:


> I've been waiting about 2 weeks.


6 weeks already....


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

:second::cheer2:eace::drum:


Yahoooooooo...!! GOT golden mail on yesterday..,15/12/15..

thanks for your all for support and help...

best of luck guys!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ven343 |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​






ven343 said:


> :second::cheer2:eace::drum:
> 
> 
> Yahoooooooo...!! GOT golden mail on yesterday..,15/12/15..
> ...


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ven343 |||*
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Thank you very much JEETEN..

BEST OF LUCK TO U FOR NEXT STEPS...


----------



## Ausboy2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

Congrats!! Which occupation you apply for ? Score? 



ven343 said:


> Jeeten#80 said:
> 
> 
> > *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ven343 |||*
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Buddy!





ven343 said:


> Thank you very much JEETEN..
> 
> BEST OF LUCK TO U FOR NEXT STEPS...


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Reapplying for VIC SS*

Hello All

I received by VIC rejection on Dec 8th and the email does not have have any clauses for me to apply only after 6 months. Could I think of reapplying once again ? I had mentioned my brother's details in my application for which I am assuming I was asked for a commitment letter as he is residing in NSW. Post submission of the commitment letter, I received 'Rejection'. In the meantime, I have applied for NSW and my 189 with DOE of 11 Nov is still on. Experts advice needed here.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

ausboy2015 said:


> congrats!! Which occupation you apply for ? Score?


thanks and best of luck..

See my signature below..


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I received by VIC rejection on Dec 8th and the email does not have have any clauses for me to apply only after 6 months. Could I think of reapplying once again ? I had mentioned my brother's details in my application for which I am assuming I was asked for a commitment letter as he is residing in NSW. Post submission of the commitment letter, I received 'Rejection'. In the meantime, I have applied for NSW and my 189 with DOE of 11 Nov is still on. Experts advice needed here.


Anyone....


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have to wait for 6 months before reapplying for VIC SS Nomination.





ram040479 said:


> Anyone....


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

Finally my spouse received VIC ITA. His Australian work exp of min 6 months in his nominated occupation saved him. Here is his profile:

----------------
Occupation: Software Tester (261314)
Age points: 25
Education: 15
Work exp: 10
Aus education points: 5
Language: 0
Partner skills: 5
State Nomination: 5


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

when did you submit the Victoria application? did you also submit the commitment letter?


Ria_libran said:


> Finally my spouse received VIC ITA. His Australian work exp of min 6 months in his nominated occupation saved him. Here is his profile:
> 
> ----------------
> Occupation: Software Tester (261314)
> ...


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> when did you submit the Victoria application? did you also submit the commitment letter?


Sorry I missed to add the EOI date in my signature. We applied on 10th Dec and no commitment letter was asked. Maybe because we are already staying in VIC from last 2 years.


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

I had first submitted EOI for NSW on 6th Oct, as a Telecom Engg (Me being the primary applicant). But till now no ITA from NSW, even with 60+5 points


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi 

Received an invitation today from the Victoria government under 190 scheme.
Occupation - ICT Security specialist


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Victoria Sucks*

Today its the last working day before NSW office closes for Christmas and they are sending out invites and approvals. Victoria is sending 'Rejections'. Mostly at least...


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi All,

I have also received invitation to apply for 190 visa from Victoria. More details in signature.


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have also received invitation to apply for 190 visa from Victoria. More details in signature.


are you onshore applicant, aren't u? so fast. congratulation


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

michau83 said:


> are you onshore applicant, aren't u? so fast. congratulation


thank you so much. But I am an offshore applicant


----------



## Teddy1 (Dec 19, 2015)

*congrats*



Mimi4Au said:


> Hi
> 
> Received an invitation today from the Victoria government under 190 scheme.
> Occupation - ICT Security specialist


Congrats Mimi,
I too applied for Vic under 190 this year but they did reject it.
I will apply again next month. Can please share what documents you attached with application. I have 9 years of exp in NW sec and as per ACS assessment, they are counting it for 5 years. I have 65 points.


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

*VIC vs NSW*

Friends,

I applied under 190 category both for NSW (6-Nov-15) and VIC(10-Dec-15), in response to which VIC has asked me to write a commitment letter and answer the following questions.

Q1. Why you do not want to live in the other states/territories you have also applied for nomination from ?

Q2. Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories ?

While I have gone through, some of the earlier replies in the forum, I am not able to decide should I write anything of VIC vs NSW OR writing positive points only about VIC will suffice ?

Waiting for expert guidance from those who have already undergone the commitment letter process by Victoria state.


----------



## Ausboy2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

Is Victoria state government going to have a long Christmas holiday til year end? As I know it is for universities.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ausboy2015 said:


> Is Victoria state government going to have a long Christmas holiday til year end? As I know it is for universities.


They do not have shutdown but usually people take their annual leave during festive season so we can expect delay in processing until Jan 4th 2016.


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

smsingh13 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I applied under 190 category both for NSW (6-Nov-15) and VIC(10-Dec-15), in response to which VIC has asked me to write a commitment letter and answer the following questions.
> 
> ...


In my view, I recommend you answer such questions with confidence by mentioning WHY you chose Vic in the first place, you must have had reasons why you did this right? Just state the facts and try not to sound naive or like a random guy. For instance, you could mention some research on the job market that you've done, so at least you would sound like someone who did their homework as far as their job scoring is concerned. 

This is my 2 cents, I hope it helps.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

How much time will PCC take from passport seva Kendra, I applied on 24 nov 15 and still awaiting the response on the same.

Can some shed some light, how much they will take to issue PCC.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

Teddy1 said:


> Congrats Mimi,
> I too applied for Vic under 190 this year but they did reject it.
> I will apply again next month. Can please share what documents you attached with application. I have 9 years of exp in NW sec and as per ACS assessment, they are counting it for 5 years. I have 65 points.


Thanks..
I actually applied through an agent. I have 8 years experience but ACS count it as 3 years. My score is 65 points

Documents attached
1) Educational certificates
2) membership certificates
3) Comitment letter
4) IELTS
5) Letter from my employer confirming my job description
6) CV - 3 pages

Hope this will help you..

When I first applied to VIC last year they rejected me as well. So don't worry.. good luck..


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> How much time will PCC take from passport seva Kendra, I applied on 24 nov 15 and still awaiting the response on the same.
> 
> Can some shed some light, how much they will take to issue PCC.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Took 3 weeks for me to get Indian PCC. I applied from Melbourne VFS office.


----------



## Teddy1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mimi4Au said:


> Thanks..
> I actually applied through an agent. I have 8 years experience but ACS count it as 3 years. My score is 65 points
> 
> Documents attached
> ...


Thanks Mimi for the luck,
In fact, I have provided all of these document last time when I applied.
Have you changed anything from your last time. Would it be OK if you can send me some document like commitment letter and CV @ "xxxxxxxxx"
I would review if I am missing something in mine.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Did anyone applied recently for Victoria sponsorship with ICT Security Specialist?


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Mimi4Au said:


> Hi
> 
> Received an invitation today from the Victoria government under 190 scheme.
> Occupation - ICT Security specialist


Hi Mimi,

May I know your total experience and points? I am also planning to apply to Vic SS for ICT Security Specialist?


----------



## riteshbv (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have 6.5 yrs of total exp. But as per ACS assessment, i have been assigned only 4.5 yr exp because of 2yr deduction. Whereas Vic State, eligibility criteria is Min 5 yrs exp. Now do they consider experience as per ACS validation or total no. of candidate exp (In my case 6.5 yrs).


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Victoria will consider your Total years of experience.




riteshbv said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have 6.5 yrs of total exp. But as per ACS assessment, i have been assigned only 4.5 yr exp because of 2yr deduction. Whereas Vic State, eligibility criteria is Min 5 yrs exp. Now do they consider experience as per ACS validation or total no. of candidate exp (In my case 6.5 yrs).


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

*Commitment Letter*

Should the commitment letter be hand-written and scanned or soft-copy will work ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No need for handwritten document.

Soft copy as an attachment or just an email reply would do.





smsingh13 said:


> Should the commitment letter be hand-written and scanned or soft-copy will work ?


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Anyone received invitation for ICT BA 261111 recently?

Its been 8 weeks and I am still waiting. This wait is killing me now.


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

manc0108 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone received invitation for ICT BA 261111 recently?
> 
> Its been 8 weeks and I am still waiting. This wait is killing me now.


Have you applied for the State Sponsorship separately or have you mentioned it in your 190 EOI alone?

If you have got the state sponsorship, have you informed the Victoria or NSW about your EOI? I got the invite the very same day after informing Victoria about by EOI.

If yes, then it will be due to Christmas Season. So all we can so is to wait till Jan 4, 2016.


----------



## Ausboy2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

3sh said:


> manc0108 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...



To inform Victoria ? Acknownment Email said that not to knock them within 12 weeks.
Can we do that before 12 weeks ?


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello All, 

After 8 weeks of long wait, I received acknowledgment mail from Victoria stating the application is under process and soon will be reviewed.

Will I have to wait another 12 weeks for the invitation? What is the standard processing time after receipt of acknowledgment?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The standard processing time is 12 weeks from the day you submit your application.


So if you don't receive any update from them after 12 weeks, send them an email requesting for an update.





manc0108 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After 8 weeks of long wait, I received acknowledgment mail from Victoria stating the application is under process and soon will be reviewed.
> 
> Will I have to wait another 12 weeks for the invitation? What is the standard processing time after receipt of acknowledgment?


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am 33y old
Master degree in Electronic Engineer, major in Computer Sciences (Bachelor as per ACS)
9.5y of 263111 Comp Network and Systems Engineer, 7.5 as per ACS (-2y)
PTE-A IELTS equivalent: S/R/W/L 7/6.5/6.5/6.5

actual total points 50, but if Victoria will not deduct 2 years of experience will be 55, and with +5 of state nomination can be 60.
What do you think guys, should I apply for Victoria SS? What are my best possibilities please?

Thanks


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

netw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am 33y old
> Master degree in Electronic Engineer, major in Computer Sciences (Bachelor as per ACS)
> ...


Your points score only 50 with state sponsor add up another 5. Vic count all your exps, however, EOI points will take into account the exps from ACS. 

ur case only need another 0.5 year. Let's try with vic state sponsor as i take 3 months for processing


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

thanks for the reply michau83,

Minimum IELTS (or equivalent) requirement for Victoria SS is 7 in each band, so I need another 0.5 band for L/R/W. Seems that the best bet is to achieve 7 in each band, do you agree with me or still another way exists?

Thanks again.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You aren't eligible for 190 SS as you just have 50 points on your own. When we add 5 SS points your points total adds up to 55 only.

You might want to improve your English Language Score so that you get 10 additional points IF you get IELTS equivalent of 7 each.





netw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am 33y old
> Master degree in Electronic Engineer, major in Computer Sciences (Bachelor as per ACS)
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Also for ANZSCO code *263111*

Occupation | *Computer Network and Systems Engineer*


Minimum IELTS (or equivalent) requirement is 7.0 in each band





Jeeten#80 said:


> You aren't eligible for 190 SS as you just have 50 points on your own. When we add 5 SS points your points total adds up to 55 only.
> 
> You might want to improve your English Language Score so that you get 10 additional points IF you get IELTS equivalent of 7 each.





netw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am 33y old
> Master degree in Electronic Engineer, major in Computer Sciences (Bachelor as per ACS)
> ...


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah, thats right Jeeten, thanks.

One last question regarding finances pls, do we need to provide evidence of them during the nomination process?

Thanks again.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Not required. But we never know.


As CO might ask for this during VISA processing (but this rarely happens - never heard of such a scenario).




> *Finances*
> 
> 
> You must have adequate financial resources to support yourself and your dependants (if you have any) when you migrate to Victoria, or while you look for suitable employment. The Onshore Applicants table and Offshore Applicants table show the financial resources you must have access to, to support your nomination application.
> ...






netw said:


> Yeah, thats right Jeeten, thanks.
> 
> One last question regarding finances pls, do we need to provide evidence of them during the nomination process?
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

> Not required. But we never know.
> 
> 
> As CO might ask for this during VISA processing (but this rarely happens - never heard of such a scenario).


Thanks again.
Regards.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Got rejected for VIC today, occupation 234*, ielts 9,8.5,7,8, 60+5 points, usual generic
mail...they forgot "and happy new year"


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

bocko,

when did you apply?

don't give up, bro. All the best for you in 2016.


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

Hiii 

I am planning to lodge the VISA application next week. Can someone help me with following issues. 

1) Do we have to submit spouse's IELTS results with the VISA application. He has not done IELTS as yet. And next available date for exam is in March. Is it Oki to submit results later

2) when do we have to do the medical examination?

3) my husband has blood sugar. N he is taking medicine for that. Will this be a negative point for us.

Plz help


2)


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Mimi4Au said:


> Hiii
> 
> I am planning to lodge the VISA application next week. Can someone help me with following issues.
> 
> ...



Answers below:


1) Do we have to submit spouse's IELTS results with the VISA application. He has not done IELTS as yet. And next available date for exam is in March. Is it Oki to submit results later.

They can be submitted after VISA lodgment.

2) when do we have to do the medical examination?

Its preferable to do it after 30-40 days from VISA submission. However, you can also do it when CO asks them.

3) my husband has blood sugar. N he is taking medicine for that. Will this be a negative point for us.

I don't think it would be a problem.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello guys,

Please clear my confusion. 

I got a mail from [email protected] which had details of case officer and he is from Adelaide.

If your case officer is from Brisbane then from which mail id you get the mail from? Is it same as [email protected] ?

If yes, then, when we reply to this mail ID then our mails will be put in a common queue which can be picked by any CO from any location right ? So based on this i understand that multiple CO's work on our case. They are not the same. is my understanding correct ?

I called up DIBP department and asked for my CO's email ID but they said we cannot right mail to them directly it should be written to "[email protected]" only.


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Can someone please suggest 70 eoi points are enough for Victoria SS for 190 262111 DBA and 261314 software tester.

Thanks,


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

punprash said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can someone please suggest 70 eoi points are enough for Victoria SS for 190 262111 DBA and 261314 software tester.
> 
> Thanks,


HI,

Victoria will not check for your points to sponsor you. They will sponsor based on your CV. They just want to make sure that you skills are in demand in Victoria and they will check for your commitment to work and live in Victoria for 2 years.

Once you get the sponsorship and apply for VISA then DIBP will check if you have at least 60 points.


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

Is there instances where DIBP reject VISA applications even after da payments are done. 
Am so confused. Cos AUD 5400 is not a small amount for me.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Mimi4Au said:


> Is there instances where DIBP reject VISA applications even after da payments are done.
> Am so confused. Cos AUD 5400 is not a small amount for me.


of course the do reject applications based on the following reasons:

1. not meeting enough points as per submitted EOI
2. failed medical exam
3. failed character reference check
4. if there is anything fake on your submitted documents


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

*Commitment Letter*

Hi,

I replied to the commitment letter and waiting for response.

Anybody knows, how much time would it take from them to revert back ?

It they accept my commitment letter , then what is the process further ?

I have not claimed any points for spouse, will she still have to appear for IELTS/PTE exam ?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I replied to the commitment letter and waiting for response.
> 
> ...


Hi,
If they are convinced with the commitment letter then they will immediately sent you sponsorship email.

For spouse it is not mandatory to give PTE or IELTS. She has to prove that she has functional English. She can get a letter from collage that the entire course was in English.

Last option she can pay extra fees to DIBP. It's called second installment.


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Hi,
> If they are convinced with the commitment letter then they will immediately sent you sponsorship email.
> 
> For spouse it is not mandatory to give PTE or IELTS. She has to prove that she has functional English. She can get a letter from collage that the entire course was in English.
> ...



Is it possible on what to do once Sponsorship Letter is received ?


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Hi,
> If they are convinced with the commitment letter then they will immediately sent you sponsorship email.
> 
> For spouse it is not mandatory to give PTE or IELTS. She has to prove that she has functional English. She can get a letter from collage that the entire course was in English.
> ...



Is it possible to share what all steps to be performed once Sponsorship Letter is received ?


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Logde visa


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> Is it possible to share what all steps to be performed once Sponsorship Letter is received ?


Hi,

Once you are sponsored, you will get a mail from the state and at the same time you will receive an Invitation email from "skill select"

Now you can lodge VISA, pay the fees & submit all the docs. For document checklist visit DIBP website. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi all,

Got rejection mail from Victoria this morning. Feeling devastated :Cry:

With 60 points finding very difficult to get through 189 or NSW


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your rejection. I felt more or less the same when they rejected my application AND on top of it 2613 quota exhausted last April.

The only option that you have to expedite your case is to score 8 each in IELTS and get 10 additional points.




manc0108 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got rejection mail from Victoria this morning. Feeling devastated :Cry:
> 
> With 60 points finding very difficult to get through 189 or NSW


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

manc0108 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got rejection mail from Victoria this morning. Feeling devastated :Cry:
> 
> With 60 points finding very difficult to get through 189 or NSW


Try applying for SA and WA, while you are preparing for IELTS. 

All the best.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

manc0108 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got rejection mail from Victoria this morning. Feeling devastated :Cry:
> 
> With 60 points finding very difficult to get through 189 or NSW


I am really sad to hear that. 

Don't give up, you still have a chance for 190 NSW. :fingerscrossed:

When did you applied for Victoria? I mean, the date you received the acknowledge email...


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Received acknowledgment mail on 30th Dec and got rejection mail after a week   



malbuquerque306 said:


> I am really sad to hear that.
> 
> Don't give up, you still have a chance for 190 NSW. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> When did you applied for Victoria? I mean, the date you received the acknowledge email...


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

manc0108 said:


> Received acknowledgment mail on 30th Dec and got rejection mail after a week


You applied in November and got acwldgment in Dec 30. So they dont send acknwldmnt as soon as we apply ? I am plaaning to try my luck for Vic SS.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

pradyush said:


> You applied in November and got acwldgment in Dec 30. So they dont send acknwldmnt as soon as we apply ? I am plaaning to try my luck for Vic SS.


Maybe manc0108 submitted the EOI in November but not the application itself which was said to be on Dec, 30th. It should fall under the same case of me; I submitted my EOI on Nov, 19th but applided to Vic SS on Dec, 2nd receiving the ack email one day after (Dec, 3rd). *Since then I have not received any response yet*. I have a closer ICT occupation code but it's Systems Analyst (261112) instead.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

malbuquerque306 said:


> Maybe manc0108 submitted the EOI in November but not the application itself which was said to be on Dec, 30th. It should fall under the same case of me; I submitted my EOI on Nov, 19th but applided to Vic SS on Dec, 2nd receiving the ack email one day after (Dec, 3rd). Since then I have not received any response yet. I have a closer ICT occupation code but it's Systems Analyst (261112) instead.


malbuquerque306,

Thanks for the explntn. But It raises a doubt how you being applied early did not receive the results and manc0108 got his before you applying in dec 30


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

pradyush said:


> malbuquerque306,
> 
> Thanks for the explntn. But It raises a doubt how you being applied early did not receive the results and manc0108 got his before you applying in dec 30


case by case...


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

I intend to file for VIC SS (ICT BA) but the experience requirement for above Code is mentioned as 5 years on VIC site. 

Now this 5 years have to be total experience or 5 years of Relevant experience as assessed by ACS (ACS deducted 4 years from my experience)

Thanks


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

enygma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I intend to file for VIC SS (ICT BA) but the experience requirement for above Code is mentioned as 5 years on VIC site.
> 
> ...


Hi
You can apply for. They don't care about ACS assessment. Only DIBP will check you ACS report to give points for experience


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for Vic nomination the site on 12th Jan and recieved an acknowldgment Today. So, does that mean my application is being looked at now ? and how much time will it take get the result ? Does everyone recieve the acknkwdgement just a day after applying ?


Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes, and now you just wait and see


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

michau83 said:


> Yes, and now you just wait and see


Thanks. So, from your timeline, you recieved acknwldment but not the result after applying Nov. So long ? :confused2:


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeap


----------



## mdpm20 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello all,

I applied as in NSW last Dec but I noticed that it is a long wait. Can I apply in Victoria state at the same time? My occupation is ICT ba and I have 10 years exp but ACS credited 8 years only..


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Fill another eoi and apply state sponsor


----------



## mdpm20 (Apr 15, 2014)

michau83 said:


> Fill another eoi and apply state sponsor


Hello Mich OK thanks  are they going to deny if they find out that I applied in NSW or vise versa?


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

I think somewhere in this forum mention about. Pls have a search


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

mdpm20 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I applied as in NSW last Dec but I noticed that it is a long wait. Can I apply in Victoria state at the same time? My occupation is ICT ba and I have 10 years exp but ACS credited 8 years only..


Yes you can apply to VIC even without EOI yet. What you can do is to apply to them online and just leave the EOI part blank. Once they approved your nomination, they will ask you to give them.your EOI number so they can nominate you at DIBP.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

I got the rejection email today. Applied in 3/12 and got the rejection today (14/1). Let's see if I get any invitation by NSW now. 

ICT 2611112 (Systems Analyst)


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

had applied VIC on 09/01/2016 and have got VIC SS email for commitment statement. information I provided
1. current visa grant soft copy/ passport visa page soft copy
2. Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states you have sponsorship
3. Why you do not want to live in the state/territory in which you have sponsorship
4. Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections
5. Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

how long it gonna take to decide them?


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> had applied VIC on 09/01/2016 and have got VIC SS email for commitment statement. information I provided
> 1. current visa grant soft copy/ passport visa page soft copy
> 2. Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states you have sponsorship
> 3. Why you do not want to live in the state/territory in which you have sponsorship
> ...


Hi ArjunYadav15. I just noticed the questions sent to you by Victoria seem to imply you already have an existing visa. Do you have an existing visa in another state? I am asking because I have 489 visa in queensland and would like to apply for visa 190 in victoria. I just want to know if we have the same case? Thank you.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Has any one got VICTORIA sponsorship mail?
I've applied on 13th December, so far no reply at all.

ANZSCO- 261312
Points-65
PTE-65


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

*VIC SS Application Status*

Respected Forum Members,

I am new to Expatforum and in fact this is my first post.

I have a query regarding Victoria SS.

I have applied for ICT BA Victoria SS on 2nd Jan 2016 with 55+5 points.. i have received the reference number on 13th Jan 2016. But, i do not know how to track the status of the application. As the application was submitted online, is there any way to track the application status?

My apologies, if i am asking an already answered query. I tried searching for it. But could not locate it.  

Muru


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

malbuquerque306 said:


> I got the rejection email today. Applied in 3/12 and got the rejection today (14/1). Let's see if I get any invitation by NSW now.
> 
> ICT 2611112 (Systems Analyst)



why rejection ?


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

manmuru said:


> Respected Forum Members,
> 
> I am new to Expatforum and in fact this is my first post.
> 
> ...


There is no way you can track the status except waiting for approval email, but you should get the response with in 3 months ,if not you can send out a mail to them.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

gracee said:


> Hi ArjunYadav15. I just noticed the questions sent to you by Victoria seem to imply you already have an existing visa. Do you have an existing visa in another state? I am asking because I have 489 visa in queensland and would like to apply for visa 190 in victoria. I just want to know if we have the same case? Thank you.


I got 457 sub class mate.


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> I got 457 sub class mate.


Thanks mate. Did you provide a job offer when you applied for visa 190 in Victoria? Because in their website it says that you need to provide job offer if you are currently living in another australian state. Did you already get the sponsorship of Victoria? I ask because I want to know if there is chance for me to get Victoria sponsorship without job offer. Thanks


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

anyone offshore receive result yet? mine will be 12weeks in next couple of days and have no respond from them


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

gracee said:


> Thanks mate. Did you provide a job offer when you applied for visa 190 in Victoria? Because in their website it says that you need to provide job offer if you are currently living in another australian state. Did you already get the sponsorship of Victoria? I ask because I want to know if there is chance for me to get Victoria sponsorship without job offer. Thanks


I live in Melbourne and working on 457 so had provided my employer contract. I haven't got invitation yet, it was just ref number they asked commitment statement with. I guess
you can get ss without job offer too.


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> I live in Melbourne and working on 457 so had provided my employer contract. I haven't got invitation yet, it was just ref number they asked commitment statement with. I guess
> you can get ss without job offer too.


Thank you. I'll give it a try. When did you provide your commitment statement? Could you please keep us posted with the result if that's alright? Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## junaid375 (Jan 24, 2016)

*ICT Security Specialist*

Hi,

how can we check quota for state sponsorship for certain job code ?
any idea about current situation of ICT Security Specialist 262112 in Victoria ?
I have 8 in IELTS and planning to apply for state nomination under ICT Security Specialist which is only open in Victoria right now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

junaid375 said:


> Hi,
> 
> how can we check quota for state sponsorship for certain job code ?
> any idea about current situation of ICT Security Specialist 262112 in Victoria ?
> ...


Hi

I recently got the invitation for the ICT Security specialist from Victoria. 
According to my knowledge there is no quota for this code. ( senior members please correct me if I am wrong)
I think selection is only depending on experience and qualifications. 

Let me tell u my time lines so u can get an idea

EOI date : 23/10/2015
Invitation : 18/12/2015
Points : 60 + 5
Experience: total 8 years but ACS considered only 4 years
IELTS : 7.5

All the best


----------



## junaid375 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for prompt response. Really appreciate it.
Will submit my ACS asap


----------



## geybaba (Dec 16, 2015)

michau83 said:


> anyone offshore receive result yet? mine will be 12weeks in next couple of days and have no respond from them


I am also awaiting the result. 
ANZSCO: 234411 VIC-SS Applied on 12th Nov 15


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Applied for Vic SS today.


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

geybaba said:


> I am also awaiting the result.
> ANZSCO: 234411 VIC-SS Applied on 12th Nov 15


Are u petroleum or mining geologist? I just think the low oil price influence the decision for who are in upstream firm.


----------



## ssaeeds (Jan 18, 2016)

I also applied for VIC-SS on 16th Dec 15 
ANZSCO: 262111 
still waiting ,
I think there hasn't been any response from beginning of 2016 yet !


----------



## geybaba (Dec 16, 2015)

michau83 said:


> Are u petroleum or mining geologist? I just think the low oil price influence the decision for who are in upstream firm.


I am a petroleum geologist. I guess the oil price fluctuation could be a factor in the delays. Are you also a petroleum geologist?


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

geybaba said:


> I am a petroleum geologist. I guess the oil price fluctuation could be a factor in the delays. Are you also a petroleum geologist?


Same same hêhhe


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

ven343 said:


> Thank you very much JEETEN..
> 
> BEST OF LUCK TO U FOR NEXT STEPS...


What is the meaning of Direct Grant ?


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

malbuquerque306 said:


> I got the rejection email today. Applied in 3/12 and got the rejection today (14/1). Let's see if I get any invitation by NSW now.
> 
> ICT 2611112 (Systems Analyst)


Hi,

I applied under 261112 with 60+5 points ( 7 each in PTE) on 6-DEc-15. On 7-DEC-15, I received an email to answer 3 questions about Melbourne, the replies to which I submitted on 5-Jan-2016.
I am waiting for their reply.

What was your case ?


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Any invites for 2613XX from Victoria in this month??


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

hurray!!! got VSS invitation today! feeling happy :yo:

I got a question - I have separate EOI submitted for NSW and 189. Should I withdraw that or keep it till VSS gets approved?

any link for documents to be uploaded please?

appreciate your help guys!


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> hurray!!! got VSS invitation today! feeling happy :yo:
> 
> I got a question - I have separate EOI submitted for NSW and 189. Should I withdraw that or keep it till VSS gets approved?
> 
> ...


congratulations ..

what's your nominated skill & score ?


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

i got reject, normal standard email from them.


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> hurray!!! got VSS invitation today! feeling happy :yo:
> 
> I got a question - I have separate EOI submitted for NSW and 189. Should I withdraw that or keep it till VSS gets approved?
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> hurray!!! got VSS invitation today! feeling happy :yo:
> 
> I got a question - I have separate EOI submitted for NSW and 189. Should I withdraw that or keep it till VSS gets approved?
> 
> ...


Congratulations.

You don't have to remove any of your EOIs. Submit the EOI with VIC now. Once you get the invitation for 190 with Vic, other EOI will be automatically suspended.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

3sh said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> You don't have to remove any of your EOIs. Submit the EOI with VIC now. Once you get the invitation for 190 with Vic, other EOI will be automatically suspended.


thanks mate but that's not the case what I think. I have 2 EOIs, 1 for Vic and 2nd for 189 and 190 NSW. I got invitation for 1st and as long as I don't apply visa, 2nd should be there and I just checked it is. Please correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> thanks mate but that's not the case what I think. I have 2 EOIs, 1 for Vic and 2nd for 189 and 190 NSW. I got invitation for 1st and as long as I don't apply visa, 2nd should be there and I just checked it is. Please correct me if I am wrong!


Yes, it will be there for some time. It will get invalidated once your start your Visa lodge. But I did the following thing during my invitation phase.

I applied for VIC SS and have already submitted 190 NSW EOI and 189 EOI. It was just pending until I got a positive from Vic. They asked me to apply for EOI and send them the details. I did the same.

I got the Invite from Vic SS EOI the next day of submitting the details. So I proceed toward my visa lodge with that invite. After a week, when I checked the in the SkillSelect, the other two EOIs were suspended automatically.


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Congratulations ArjunYadav15! 

Could you tell us when you applied to VSS and how long they took to give the invite?




ArjunYadav15 said:


> hurray!!! got VSS invitation today! feeling happy :yo:
> 
> I got a question - I have separate EOI submitted for NSW and 189. Should I withdraw that or keep it till VSS gets approved?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations on VIC SS Nomination.


*Document Checklist | PCC - MEDICALS and IED into Australia | FORM 80*


You may withdraw your NSW/189 EOI, there won't be any problem.





ArjunYadav15 said:


> hurray!!! got VSS invitation today! feeling happy :yo:
> 
> I got a question - I have separate EOI submitted for NSW and 189. Should I withdraw that or keep it till VSS gets approved?
> 
> ...


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> hurray!!! got VSS invitation today! feeling happy :yo:
> 
> I got a question - I have separate EOI submitted for NSW and 189. Should I withdraw that or keep it till VSS gets approved?
> 
> ...


Congrats ! You can withdraw your other EOIs. I would like to know when did you apply for victoria and did they ask you for commitment letter ? In which technology do u work in software . I am asking you all these to guess my sitauation as am also a IT prof. Thanks..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Victoria takes ages, i though at one time they were relatively quick.


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey guys, just one question regarding VIC 190 visa, it states for some professions that you need to have at least 3 years of experience. For instance, if you're applying as 261313 - Software Engineer you have to got at least band 7 English and 3 years of experience. But these 3 years of experience, is literally the experience evaluated by ACS? After all, ACS will deduct by default 2 years of exp. So, when the Vic government says that they need you to have 3 years of experience, do they mean that you have to have actually 5 years of experience, since ACS will deduct 2 years by default during their assessment ?

Thank you!


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

ArchV said:


> Hey guys, just one question regarding VIC 190 visa, it states for some professions that you need to have at least 3 years of experience. For instance, if you're applying as 261313 - Software Engineer you have to got at least band 7 English and 3 years of experience. But these 3 years of experience, is literally the experience evaluated by ACS? After all, ACS will deduct by default 2 years of exp. So, when the Vic government says that they need you to have 3 years of experience, do they mean that you have to have actually 5 years of experience, since ACS will deduct 2 years by default during their assessment ?
> 
> Thank you!


VIC would normally count uncapped experience, meaning if ACS cuts off 2 years out of 3 VIC still sees it as 3 years.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

manmuru said:


> Congratulations ArjunYadav15!
> 
> Could you tell us when you applied to VSS and how long they took to give the invite?


hey mate, I have updated my signature now


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Congrats ! You can withdraw your other EOIs. I would like to know when did you apply for victoria and did they ask you for commitment letter ? In which technology do u work in software . I am asking you all these to guess my sitauation as am also a IT prof. Thanks..


please refer to my signature. yes, they asked for commitment letter. good luck for your application.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations on VIC SS Nomination.
> 
> 
> *Document Checklist | PCC - MEDICALS and IED into Australia | FORM 80*
> ...


thanks mate!


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

I am applying Indian PCC from Australia and I can't download Form U from India Visa Information - Australia - Consular Miscellaneous Services - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)

does someone has latest Form U downloaded please? can I rely on consulate office would have hard copies to fill in? I already have appointment with Melbourne consulate.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

VIC will consider applicants overall experience, irrespective of what ACS deducts.






ArchV said:


> Hey guys, just one question regarding VIC 190 visa, it states for some professions that you need to have at least 3 years of experience. For instance, if you're applying as 261313 - Software Engineer you have to got at least band 7 English and 3 years of experience. But these 3 years of experience, is literally the experience evaluated by ACS? After all, ACS will deduct by default 2 years of exp. So, when the Vic government says that they need you to have 3 years of experience, do they mean that you have to have actually 5 years of experience, since ACS will deduct 2 years by default during their assessment ?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Jeeten..


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All, I have currently 60 points and lodged EOI for 189 visa under 261313 category. Now, I'm planning to lodge other EOI for state sponsorship for Victoria and NSW states. Can anyone please help me to understand that can we apply multiple EOI at the same time ?
Any help would be appreciated...
Thanks


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

gurpreetaus said:


> Hi All, I have currently 60 points and lodged EOI for 189 visa under 261313 category. Now, I'm planning to lodge other EOI for state sponsorship for Victoria and NSW states. Can anyone please help me to understand that can we apply multiple EOI at the same time ?
> Any help would be appreciated...
> Thanks


yes, you can submit as many as EOI as you wish... my advise would be add NSW or Vic 190 in existing and raise a separate for other 190.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> yes, you can submit as many as EOI as you wish... my advise would be add NSW or Vic 190 in existing and raise a separate for other 190.


Thanks Arjun for reply. I'm planning to lodge one for Victoria at a time and submit other for NSW SS. Will it work ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## uday.kohli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hellomembers. Any testers in group for261314 for 190. Waiting for vic SS


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Got Victoria SS.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats auseager.
Can you please share with us the time they took to send u invite. Also what was ur job code.

Congrats again.

Regards.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Congrats auseager.
> Can you please share with us the time they took to send u invite. Also what was ur job code.
> 
> Congrats again.
> ...


they took around 40 days.
Please refer my signature.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

auseager said:


> Got Victoria SS.


Congrats mate! just wondering do you know, in Form 80 Part R, question 49 (are you being sponsored by, or associated, a business or organization in Australia) - do we tick 'YES' and provide VSS detail?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Answer this as "No".






ArjunYadav15 said:


> Congrats mate! just wondering do you know, in Form 80 Part R, question 49 (are you being sponsored by, or associated, a business or organization in Australia) - do we tick 'YES' and provide VSS detail?


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Answer this as "No".


thanks mate. how DIBP knows that its state sponsored or its obvious from invitation?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The answer lies in your question 






ArjunYadav15 said:


> thanks mate. how DIBP knows that its state sponsored or its obvious from invitation?


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Answer this as "No".


thanks Jeeten. one more question - I had mentioned family member living in Australia while Victoria 190 application. Do I need to enter same detail in Form 80 family member section or I can select 'NO' in there? Member is currently in India not in Australia. thanks heaps mate.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> Congrats mate! just wondering do you know, in Form 80 Part R, question 49 (are you being sponsored by, or associated, a business or organization in Australia) - do we tick 'YES' and provide VSS detail?


I answered no buddy...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes mention the same details here in Q47 accordingly.

When you say they are Currently in India? What does this mean?

Are they on a vacation in India and will be back soon?

Or have they permanently relocated to India?





ArjunYadav15 said:


> thanks Jeeten. one more question - I had mentioned family member living in Australia while Victoria 190 application. Do I need to enter same detail in Form 80 family member section or I can select 'NO' in there? Member is currently in India not in Australia. thanks heaps mate.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Are there any hopes for s/w tester??
Looking at the current trend 2613XX have got positive response for Victoria SS?

Regards.


----------



## Krissai (Nov 10, 2015)

auseager said:


> Got Victoria SS.


HI aus eager! 
After giving the commitment letter how long was the duration to get SS


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

thanks Jeeten.

question 

do I need to attach http://www.border.gov.au/Visasupport/Documents/character-statutory-declaration.pdf form too?

I appreciate your help.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Krissai said:


> HI aus eager!
> After giving the commitment letter how long was the duration to get SS


I didn't give any commitment letter Krissai.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

question related to visa payment - I want to pay by Australian bank debit card, is debit card payment acceptable?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> question related to visa payment - I want to pay by Australian bank debit card, is debit card payment acceptable?


Yes. 

I paid with visa debit card for visa application.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.
> 
> I paid with visa debit card for visa application.


thanks Andrey. that's relief!


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

I re-appeared for PTE two day ago and got marginal better result but not as expected. Since I already have VSS invitation, shall I update my EOI with latest PTE score and is it advisable to update it at this stage? score is not making any difference anyway.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

To need to update the latest PTE score as it isn't making any difference.





ArjunYadav15 said:


> I re-appeared for PTE two day ago and got marginal better result but not as expected. Since I already have VSS invitation, shall I update my EOI with latest PTE score and is it advisable to update it at this stage? score is not making any difference anyway.


----------



## nringty (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi all

I am new to this forum... I was just wondering what is the waiting time to get an invite with 60+5 points.


----------



## nringty (Dec 16, 2015)

forgot to add... this is for 261111 visa



nringty said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am new to this forum... I was just wondering what is the waiting time to get an invite with 60+5 points.


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

VIC takes almost 2-3 months to send the invite... It also depends on the assessment of your CV, not only the points.


nringty said:


> forgot to add... this is for 261111 visa


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Does any 2613 group applicant waiting for results from VIC applied before 10th of Jan 2016 ?


----------



## nringty (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks manmuru ,

Now I just need to wait and pray for a positive response. By the way what material did you go through to get 79+ in PTE.



manmuru said:


> VIC takes almost 2-3 months to send the invite... It also depends on the assessment of your CV, not only the points.


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

I filled my application in Immi Account after receiving invite from Victoria State. I have not undergone any medical test and have not yet filled any HAP ID in it. Should I go ahead and "Submit" the application.
Also, what will happen once I submit ? Will it ask for submission of required fees and then CO will be allocated.
Can anyone share the next steps after submitting the application in ImmiAccount ?


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

ven343 said:


> thanks for your information..
> 
> what is your education background please?
> 
> thanks in advance.


Hi izykvision.. Hope you are doing good.. Even I am thinking if filing under 190 for ANZSCO 224113 Statistician.. Can I please write you back to discuss my case. I would be really thankful to you if you could help me.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> I filled my application in Immi Account after receiving invite from Victoria State. I have not undergone any medical test and have not yet filled any HAP ID in it. Should I go ahead and "Submit" the application.
> Also, what will happen once I submit ? Will it ask for submission of required fees and then CO will be allocated.
> Can anyone share the next steps after submitting the application in ImmiAccount ?


@smsingh13, once you submit your visa application you will be required to pay the fees. after that you can now upload your documents, create a HAP ID and go for medicals. CO will also be allocated to you within a month.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> @smsingh13, once you submit your visa application you will be required to pay the fees. after that you can now upload your documents, create a HAP ID and go for medicals. CO will also be allocated to you within a month.


One can create hapid at any time via my health declaration


----------



## srinivas111 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Applied to VIC SS on 4th Feb 2016 on 60+5 points*

Hi, I have submitted my EOI for VIC SS on 4th Feb 2016 on 60+5 points for 261112 Systems Analyst, is there anything more I need to do here apart from EOI for applying to VIC SS???


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

srinivas111 said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI for VIC SS on 4th Feb 2016 on 60+5 points for 261112 Systems Analyst, is there anything more I need to do here apart from EOI for applying to VIC SS???


Did u recieve the ackwldgmnt from VIC ?


----------



## srinivas111 (Sep 2, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Did u recieve the ackwldgmnt from VIC ?



No, I have not received any acknowledgement..


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

srinivas111 said:


> No, I have not received any acknowledgement..


So first you will get one acknwldgemnt and there will be one ID for your future reference. Normal time frame is 12 weeks for the result to come after u recieve that email. But it does not take so long to get the result. So , you can think 1.5 - 2 months to get ur result. If you get it before that, That is ur good luck 

Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## srinivas111 (Sep 2, 2015)

Ok, but do I have to send a separate application apart from submitting the EOI for Vic SS??


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

srinivas111 said:


> Ok, but do I have to send a separate application apart from submitting the EOI for Vic SS??


Gosh ! You have not applied in VIC's site. :eyebrows: You have to make an online application in Vic site below then only they will consider ur candidature ! 

Victoria State Nomination - Live in Victoria

Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## satvar (Jan 31, 2016)

pradyush said:


> Gosh ! You have not applied in VIC's site. :eyebrows: You have to make an online application in Vic site below then only they will consider ur candidature !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

*Vic SS Successful*

Hi All,

I am happy to inform you all that I have received the sponsorship email from Vic this morning.  The invitation also have come from Skillselect.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Manmuru,

Congrats.What is your job code?


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Received my Vic SS acknowledgement email today. (Applied on 27th Jan)


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks abhipunjabi.  My job code is 261111 ICT BA



abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Manmuru,
> 
> Congrats.What is your job code?


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi,
While filling the on-line form after receiving the invite, I accidentally added my parents (father and mother) details under "Non-Migrating Dependants" category.
Suddenly after paying the fees (for self, spouse and 2 kids), I realised it as a mistake and requested for removal of both dependants from the application.

I hope once CO will be appointed, this correction will be made by him and it will not have negative impact on my application.

Seeking advice from experts.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> Hi, While filling the on-line form after receiving the invite, I accidentally added my parents (father and mother) details under "Non-Migrating Dependants" category. Suddenly after paying the fees (for self, spouse and 2 kids), I realised it as a mistake and requested for removal of both dependants from the application. I hope once CO will be appointed, this correction will be made by him and it will not have negative impact on my application. Seeking advice from experts.


Yes, co should correct it.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

manmuru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I have received the sponsorship email from Vic this morning.  The invitation also have come from Skillselect.


Hi, Congrats for the invitation. Ithink you should wiat for 189 as u have 65 points now and the backlog is now almost clear for 65 in ur occupation. 

Another question , did u update your VIC eoi points which was 55+5 initially or u got INV according to the old eoi ?


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks Pradyush.

I have update the Victoria EOI as well.

As you suggested, I can wait for 189 invite as well. If you have any idea, is there any difference in visa processing between these two visa types?



pradyush said:


> Hi, Congrats for the invitation. Ithink you should wiat for 189 as u have 65 points now and the backlog is now almost clear for 65 in ur occupation.
> 
> Another question , did u update your VIC eoi points which was 55+5 initially or u got INV according to the old eoi ?


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

manmuru said:


> Thanks Pradyush.
> 
> I have update the Victoria EOI as well.
> 
> As you suggested, I can wait for 189 invite as well. If you have any idea, is there any difference in visa processing between these two visa types?


Not much..Both takes the same time..around 3 months IN avg...Better wait for 189 if u dont want to confine urself to one state for 2 years. If ur plans are to move to VIC from the begining then u can go for the 190.


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,

All the best everyone. I have also submitted my VIC SS application today.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Friends,

I am new here and looking for some suggestion. 

EOI 190 submitted on 10/12/2015 (updated on 08/01/2016) with state preference 'ANY', for 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

Age - 25
English - 10 (IELTS, L 7.0 R 7.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 O 7.5)
Exp - 5 (4 years as per ACS, actual more)
Qualification - 15

55+5 = 60

What are the chances for nomination from NSW or VIC? How long should I wait?

Anyone received NSW nomination with 55+5 score?


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi, you need to submit a separate application online for Victoria sponsorship.
After submission you will get a reference number in 2 weeks... following that they may take anywhere between 1 to 2 months to decide on sponsorship.

visit the following link to create an account and then apply to Victoria.

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/_login#.Vrrmfvl97IU 



aka_1178 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am new here and looking for some suggestion.
> 
> ...


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

manmuru said:


> Hi, you need to submit a separate application online for Victoria sponsorship.
> After submission you will get a reference number in 2 weeks... following that they may take anywhere between 1 to 2 months to decide on sponsorship.
> 
> visit the following link to create an account and then apply to Victoria.
> ...


Thanks, have already done that and received acknowledgement on 12th Jan.


----------



## softwaretester (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone here as a software tester who received a nomination from Victoria (end of 2015 or this 2016)? Thankss!


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Any software testers in this group awaiting result from Victoria SS.

Regards.


----------



## geybaba (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi, I am yet to receive a response from Victoria on my sponsorship application after more that 13weeks, want to know if this is normal (applied for 234411 - Geologist)


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

geybaba said:


> Hi, I am yet to receive a response from Victoria on my sponsorship application after more that 13weeks, want to know if this is normal (applied for 234411 - Geologist)


Consider giving them a call.


----------



## geybaba (Dec 16, 2015)

IvS said:


> Consider giving them a call.


Ok, Thanks. I will do that


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

geybaba said:


> Ok, Thanks. I will do that


Try to email as well, both channels would act better.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Has anyone received VIC nomination with 55 + 5 points for 2613** occupation recently?


----------



## savanna (Feb 12, 2016)

Guys, could you pls tell me should I provide job offer if i apply from overseas?


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi savanna, 

you do not need to provide job offer if you apply from overseas for Victoria state sponsorship.



savanna said:


> Guys, could you pls tell me should I provide job offer if i apply from overseas?


----------



## savanna (Feb 12, 2016)

manmuru, thanks a lot for your answer!


----------



## KRR (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi all!
29/12- VIC filed
14/1- they asked for detailed CV
17/1-submitted modified CV
20/1- asked for commitment letter
since we ve filed for NSW 190
25/1-commitment letter submitted 
29/1-VIC confirmed and updated. 
So should we consider 12 weeks from 29/12
Or 29/1.

Kindly advice.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

KRR said:


> Hi all!
> 29/12- VIC filed
> 14/1- they asked for detailed CV
> 17/1-submitted modified CV
> ...


No, I guess from the day when you received the first acknowledgement. What is your points and occupation ?


----------



## KRR (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi pradyush!
thanks for ur reply. 

My hubby is the primary applicant.
Mechanical engineer
Age 15
IELTS 10 (overall 8 )
Exp 20
Degree 10
now iam assessing my skill
trying to add 5 points..

Did u submit any commitment letter?


----------



## geybaba (Dec 16, 2015)

@michau83, i am yet to get a handle on replying your messages. I will reply as soon as I can.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

KRR said:


> Hi pradyush!
> thanks for ur reply.
> 
> My hubby is the primary applicant.
> ...


No, they haven't asked anything yet and also have not given me the result for the SS.


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello All

QQ. for those who have applied for VIC nomination.
There is a question : Q9.4 How many years/months post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation? 
Do we need to fill in the actual work experience or ACS apporved one?


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

It is total work experience



a2avin said:


> Hello All
> 
> QQ. for those who have applied for VIC nomination.
> There is a question : Q9.4 How many years/months post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation?
> Do we need to fill in the actual work experience or ACS apporved one?


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have a question , could you please clarify it ?

For Victoria SS - 457 streamline pathway, do we need to apply separately ?? Is there any other form separately available for 457 streamline pathway or we need to apply as usual like other applicants, Please advice .



Thanks,
Raja.


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi All,

Am new to this forum, I have bit major doubt in claiming the Australian experience.

Here is the scenario:

I have been working as network engineer in Melbourne under 457 visa, but unfortunately my current 457 visa has occupational job code as software and application programmer (261399)

and I have also received positive results from ACS under computer network and systems( (263111) including this 457 Australian experience also under computer network and systems( (263111)

Now the question is shall I claim this 457 experience as Australian experience to get 5 points eventhough my nomination occupation is under computer network and systems( (263111) ?

please advice friends


----------



## geybaba (Dec 16, 2015)

Got a rejection mail from Victoria today. 
ANZSCO: 234411 VIC applied: 12 NOV 15


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Got a rejection mail from VIC today. NSW is my only hope.


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

Any specific reason?


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

My friend apply in last year and got rejection too with standard email. I don't understand what kind of geologist they are looking for.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

They don't give specific reason. They gave the generic reply which everyone gets.


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

*Help needed*

Hello everyone,

Can someone please help me?
I have submitted EOI on skill select and selected Victoria in it as preference for state sponsership, thereafter I have created account on victoria's website and entered all details. I have received mail from them to activate my account by clicking the link given in mail. I did that too. But I am not able to login into my account on victoria's website , also I tried forgot password link on this website but didn't receive and mail to reset password.

Am I doing something wrong?
Usually people receive acknowledgement mail in 2-3 days , in my case it's already 8 days.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

nishantmid said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can someone please help me?
> I have submitted EOI on skill select and selected Victoria in it as preference for state sponsership, thereafter I have created account on victoria's website and entered all details. I have received mail from them to activate my account by clicking the link given in mail. I did that too. But I am not able to login into my account on victoria's website , also I tried forgot password link on this website but didn't receive and mail to reset password.
> ...


Did you submitted your application successfully?


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

nishantmid said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can someone please help me?
> I have submitted EOI on skill select and selected Victoria in it as preference for state sponsership, thereafter I have created account on victoria's website and entered all details. I have received mail from them to activate my account by clicking the link given in mail. I did that too. But I am not able to login into my account on victoria's website , also I tried forgot password link on this website but didn't receive and mail to reset password.
> ...


I received acknowledgement email after 13 days.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Vic rejection Applied on 13-01 Rejected on 16-02 Justification - other candidates have better profile ? 

261311 55+5 English proficient Exp 9 yrs

Now waiting for NSW


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

Yes , I wasable to submit successfully, today is 10th day, when I tried to login, it failedn forget password doesn't seem to be working too


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

@funnybond4u as u said that u hvreceived acknowledgement email after 13days. Then I think I should wait for patiently, but since I can't login into my account. I thought something is wrong, so have created new account today, will delete it, incase I am able to login to my previous account else could use new one but then it will be like 10 days delay already starting today.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

nishantmid said:


> @funnybond4u as u said that u hvreceived acknowledgement email after 13days. Then I think I should wait for patiently, but since I can't login into my account. I thought something is wrong, so have created new account today, will delete it, incase I am able to login to my previous account else could use new one but then it will be like 10 days delay already starting today.


I suggest you to wait for one more week for the email and try to login each day during this period. If nothing works, then you can create another account.


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

@funnybone4u,Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow ! 13 days for just an acknowledgement??? I didn't know about this till now and I submitted VIC SS today and was waiting for some email confirmation from livinvic since morning


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

sridharv86 

I am not sure why have you applied for the VIC. you have good points. you should be the first to get the invite next month. unless you are so keen to join the Melbourne team. 

there is ICT BA thread. we are also maintaining the list of applicants. by the points you have you stand at pinnacle.


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Guys
I am planning to apply for VIC with 60points and 261313 with RPL
Need your input on success chance and CV format. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

dreamsanj said:


> sridharv86
> 
> I am not sure why have you applied for the VIC. you have good points. you should be the first to get the invite next month. unless you are so keen to join the Melbourne team.
> 
> there is ICT BA thread. we are also maintaining the list of applicants. by the points you have you stand at pinnacle.


HI dreamsanj, 

I have some family members in Melbourne and was looking to get thru VIC SS and settle there . But since you asked this specifically, I have a couple of questions :

If I get my 190, will I also stand a chance to get a 189 in the March round? I don't want to block someone else's place. I have applied for both 189 and 190 in the same EOI. 

I heard 190 is a bit faster in terms ofvisa processing time lines cos of the nomination from state and that's why applied for a 189 and 190.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

sridharv86 said:


> HI dreamsanj,
> 
> I have some family members in Melbourne and was looking to get thru VIC SS and settle there . But since you asked this specifically, I have a couple of questions :
> 
> ...


Can anyone reply to these qns, please?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sridharv86 said:


> Can anyone reply to these qns, please?


 You can create 2 eois, with one apply for vic ss snd for other wait for sc189. If you have a single eoi and get invited, lets via vic sd the eoi freezes and you will not be invited via sc189.

I would say both take the same time roughly.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You can create 2 eois, with one apply for vic ss snd for other wait for sc189. If you have a single eoi and get invited, lets via vic sd the eoi freezes and you will not be invited via sc189.
> 
> I would say both take the same time roughly.


Perfect ! Thanks andreyx108b. So I'm assuming the same goes if I get through the March invite round for 189 before the vic ss i.e. the 190 will be frozen?


----------



## GRAND (Feb 4, 2016)

In total how many points you have??


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

chzaib said:


> Hi Guys
> I am planning to apply for VIC with 60points and 261313 with RPL
> Need your input on success chance and CV format.
> 
> ...



Hi Guys kindly answer this query...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sridharv86 said:


> Perfect ! Thanks andreyx108b. So I'm assuming the same goes if I get through the March invite round for 189 before the vic ss i.e. the 190 will be frozen?


Yes.)


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Received Vic acknowledgement today.. Can anyone shed a light on what happens next ? 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

sridharv86 said:


> Received Vic acknowledgement today.. Can anyone shed a light on what happens next ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


Never mind this question  I just understood that my 189 invitation could come in (the march invite round) much before my 190 invite and also fully understand why dreamsanj was surprised at my VIC SS application. Sorry man, just a beginner to all this SS process.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Bro why you are wasting some other persons chance , with those 70 points , you will get invite in 189 , Please withdraw your VIC application so that other can take a shot for nomination , Please 



sridharv86 said:


> Wow ! 13 days for just an acknowledgement??? I didn't know about this till now and I submitted VIC SS today and was waiting for some email confirmation from livinvic since morning


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

mukeshsharma said:


> Bro why you are wasting some other persons chance , with those 70 points , you will get invite in 189 , Please withdraw your VIC application so that other can take a shot for nomination , Please


That's exactly my earlier question. I have them in the same EOI. Even then will it block someone else's slot?? 

Is it sufficient if I just update the EOI by unchecking the 190 and also sending an email to liveinvic saying I would like to withdraw?

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Just uncheck 190 visa category from the EOI , that should be enought 
Thanks for understanding and helping others 




sridharv86 said:


> That's exactly my earlier question. I have them in the same EOI. Even then will it block someone else's slot??
> 
> Is it sufficient if I just update the EOI by unchecking the 190 and also sending an email to liveinvic saying I would like to withdraw?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

mukeshsharma said:


> Just uncheck 190 visa category from the EOI , that should be enought
> Thanks for understanding and helping others


No worries. Thank you, infact. I didn't know about this and hence the confusion. I have unchecked 190 and updated my EOI and applying only for 189 now. Also, sent an email to livinvic asking them to withdraw my application.


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi everyone. I am in the process of filing my application for SS from Victoria. In the application, they require a declaration of the total estimated amount of my financial resources. How much is the amount that they need? Do I need to attach proofs? Thank you and hope someone here can answer me


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

gracee said:


> Hi everyone. I am in the process of filing my application for SS from Victoria. In the application, they require a declaration of the total estimated amount of my financial resources. How much is the amount that they need? Do I need to attach proofs? Thank you and hope someone here can answer me


The Vic website clearly states they don't expect proof for financial sources. So don't worry.. 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

*CO Allocation ?*

I received VIC SS invite and paid the fees last week.

Any idea, how much time will it take for CO allocation ?

Sumit


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> I received VIC SS invite and paid the fees last week. Any idea, how much time will it take for CO allocation ? Sumit


2-6 weeks in general.


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

waiting since 12days, no acknowledgment email, strange.....


----------



## GRAND (Feb 4, 2016)

Man i am also in the same boat..

Did you have applied for the VIC ss....reply asap..


----------



## GRAND (Feb 4, 2016)

IS it really advisable to apply victoria ss with 55 points....please anyone suggest..


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

GRAND said:


> IS it really advisable to apply victoria ss with 55 points....please anyone suggest..


You can apply. It depends on your skills and the requirement at Victoria to get a positive result.


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi,
Can someone tell what is the average waiting time for Victoria SS invitation for 261311 occupation and 65 points if I apply now?


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

*Time for Victoria SS*



pinkyg said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell what is the average waiting time for Victoria SS invitation for 261311 occupation and 65 points if I apply now?


Hi, 
Once you have received acknowledgement e-mail after applying on their website, it takes 2-3 months to get further response from them.
Could be quicker too, this is max time.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

i called them for the ack today , they told me we received application and we are nt sending acknowledgement now . depends for them 



nishantmid said:


> waiting since 12days, no acknowledgment email, strange.....


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> i called them for the ack today , they told me we received application and we are nt sending acknowledgement now . depends for them


Thanks for sharing the information Mukesh. But will they sent the acknowledgement within 3 weeks as is mentioned on their website. In my case 2 weeks over. 
I have seen others getting acknowledgement in 3 days even last week. Why is our case so different.


----------



## rocky1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the information Mukesh.. I have been waiting for my acknowledgement.. I applied for VIC SS on 14th Feb. No acknowledgement yet.. Fingers crossed.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pinkyg said:


> Hi, Can someone tell what is the average waiting time for Victoria SS invitation for 261311 occupation and 65 points if I apply now?


You can check on the tracker... There a few vic applicants.


----------



## nringty (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi,
Anyone submitted 190 EOI in 261111 for Victoria SS recently, Wanted to know if anyone has got acknowledgement from Victoria.


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

nringty said:


> Hi,
> Anyone submitted 190 EOI in 261111 for Victoria SS recently, Wanted to know if anyone has got acknowledgement from Victoria.


I did. 

Submitted on 19th Feb, yet to receive any acknowledgement. 

When did you submit?


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

*NO acknowledgement, direct rejection*

I didn't received any acknowledgement email, direct rejection after 15 days.
Reason: Commitment .. Could this be since i have mentioned in application taht i applied for NSW SS too?


----------



## nringty (Dec 16, 2015)

Submitted on the 10 Feb 2016


enygma said:


> I did.
> 
> Submitted on 19th Feb, yet to receive any acknowledgement.
> 
> When did you submit?


----------



## nringty (Dec 16, 2015)

Probably, my agent has only applied for Victoria, he said we will apply one state at a time. It will give better chances of getting an invite.



nishantmid said:


> I didn't received any acknowledgement email, direct rejection after 15 days.
> Reason: Commitment .. Could this be since i have mentioned in application taht i applied for NSW SS too?


----------



## nringty (Dec 16, 2015)

When did you apply??


nishantmid said:


> I didn't received any acknowledgement email, direct rejection after 15 days.
> Reason: Commitment .. Could this be since i have mentioned in application taht i applied for NSW SS too?


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

nringty said:


> When did you apply??


I have applied on 9th Feb, with 60+5 points under System analyst


----------



## nringty (Dec 16, 2015)

Now i'm nervous, really hoping it comes through for me.:fingerscrossed:


nishantmid said:


> I have applied on 9th Feb, with 60+5 points under System analyst


----------



## Everett27 (Jan 8, 2016)

nishantmid said:


> I didn't received any acknowledgement email, direct rejection after 15 days.
> Reason: Commitment .. Could this be since i have mentioned in application taht i applied for NSW SS too?


Hi nishantmid, does that mean that you selected "any" for state sponsorship while logging 190?


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Any recent positive results from VIC?


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

My application was rejected today for 261314.

Regards.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

abhipunjabi said:


> My application was rejected today for 261314.
> 
> Regards.


When did you applied? You point score and experience?


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Applied on 15th Dec with 60+5 points. 6 years of experience.


----------



## AbheeN (Sep 23, 2015)

jannayaksingh said:


> Sad to receive the denial letter from Victoria after 8 weeks of wait .. Can someone please guide me what to do next. I got myself assessed under 261314 software tester category. Should I get myself assessed under 261313 or wait until the new sol/csol list is declared in July


Hello jannayaksingh,

Congratulations on your visa grant...

Even my application for Victoria SS was rejected under 261314 software tester category...

I wish to get myself re-assessed as Software Engineer (261313), kindly suggest how do I go about it. Hope to hear from you soon.

My IELTS Score:L-8.5, R-8.5, S-7.5 and W-7 O-8


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi , yes , a friend did it on 14 th Feb 2016 and no acknowledgement till now . 



nringty said:


> Hi,
> Anyone submitted 190 EOI in 261111 for Victoria SS recently, Wanted to know if anyone has got acknowledgement from Victoria.


----------



## haborges (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I've lodged my application for Victoria State Sponsorship in January 15/2016. Still waiting for response, but during this time I have seen here in this forum at least 3 cases of geologists who had their nominations rejected by the State, so I got a little worried now...
Does anybody have any knowledge of geologists who actually got the sponsorship since September 2015?
Carreer: Geologist 234411
XP: 8 years
IELTS: 7


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

I submitted my EOI yesterday and will submit Vic SS today. My visa class is 190.

Apologies for the question, but I am unsure of what are the next steps ?


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

I submitted my VIC SS app on 9th Feb and rcvd acknowledgment on 22 Feb. However, as I have an ITA for 189 independent subclass, I'll lodge my visa app next week and would withdraw VIC SS application.



nringty said:


> Hi,
> Anyone submitted 190 EOI in 261111 for Victoria SS recently, Wanted to know if anyone has got acknowledgement from Victoria.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

*Vic Invite*

Hi Folks,

Is there any specific day that you get an invite from VIC in a week or a month or is it just on a case by case basis? Plz share your experiences and thoughts. TIA!


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi. Have applied for Vic SS just 4 days ago. However, i just found out that there is a format for the CV set by Vic. The one I submitted is only 2 pages when they require 3-4 pages. However, I believe mine is already detailed enough tho it is only 2 pages. Also I do not have the career profile/overview part in my CV. What should I do?


----------



## haborges (Feb 24, 2016)

gracee said:


> Hi. Have applied for Vic SS just 4 days ago. However, i just found out that there is a format for the CV set by Vic. The one I submitted is only 2 pages when they require 3-4 pages. However, I believe mine is already detailed enough tho it is only 2 pages. Also I do not have the career profile/overview part in my CV. What should I do?


Something similar happened to me. My CV was less detailed than what they wanted. After I sent application they sent me an e-mail asking additional information to complete my CV and I had to do it again with the required info. I believe if they need you to provide more details they will ask you to do it. 
Good luck


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

haborges said:


> Something similar happened to me. My CV was less detailed than what they wanted. After I sent application they sent me an e-mail asking additional information to complete my CV and I had to do it again with the required info. I believe if they need you to provide more details they will ask you to do it.
> Good luck


Thanks! That's a relief to know.


----------



## AbheeN (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello guys,

I am a manual + automation tester with 5+ years of experience...My application for Victoria SS was rejected under 261314 software tester category...
I want to get myself re-assessed as Software Engineer (261313)...

For this I will ask my HR/manager to include the extensive coding and debugging I have done while creating frameworks, in my reference letters...

Please suggest if I have to get anything else added in my letters apart from the above mentioned...

Thanks in advance,
Abhishek


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Abhishek,

Just make sure that the roles and responsibilities match to that of software engineer and that should be sufficient.

Regards


AbheeN said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am a manual + automation tester with 5+ years of experience...My application for Victoria SS was rejected under 261314 software tester category...
> I want to get myself re-assessed as Software Engineer (261313)...
> ...


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Any more updates here??


----------



## kishore15 (Feb 1, 2016)

*VIC SS as Tester*

Hi Friends,

I also applied for Victoria State Sponsorship on Feb10th but untill now i did not receive any Acknowledgement, I am worried like some who wrote in previous posts that their application was rejected after three weeks without even sending an acknowledgement.

- Kishore


----------



## geybaba (Dec 16, 2015)

haborges said:


> Hi guys,
> I've lodged my application for Victoria State Sponsorship in January 15/2016. Still waiting for response, but during this time I have seen here in this forum at least 3 cases of geologists who had their nominations rejected by the State, so I got a little worried now...
> Does anybody have any knowledge of geologists who actually got the sponsorship since September 2015?
> Carreer: Geologist 234411
> ...


Currently I think it's difficult to get a nomination for an oil and gas skilled job. I have not heard of any sponsorship for geologist for the past six months. I applied in November 2015 and got rejected in February 2016.


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

How long does it take before they send an acknowledgement? I applied last Feb 22 and still waiting for acknowledgement until now. Any other Statistician applicants here?


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

gracee said:


> How long does it take before they send an acknowledgement? I applied last Feb 22 and still waiting for acknowledgement until now. Any other Statistician applicants here?


I got it after 2weeks approximately.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

funnybond4u said:


> I got it after 2weeks approximately.


Got the VIC SS invitation today.  after 37 days.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

funnybond4u said:


> Got the VIC SS invitation today.  after 37 days.


Congrats mate!)


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats mate!)


Thanks Andrey! Will update the tracker soon


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

funnybond4u said:


> Got the VIC SS invitation today.  after 37 days.


Congratulations!


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

*Congratulations*



funnybond4u said:


> Got the VIC SS invitation today.  after 37 days.


Congrats


----------



## Teddy1 (Dec 19, 2015)

funnybond4u said:


> Thanks Andrey! Will update the tracker soon


Congrats! Can you please share your points details.

My husband had also applied for Victoria SS for ICT security specialist on 16th Jan 2016 with 70 points and we are still waiting for the invite.


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

Teddy1 said:


> Congrats! Can you please share your points details.
> 
> My husband had also applied for Victoria SS for ICT security specialist on 16th Jan 2016 with 70 points and we are still waiting for the invite.


Hiii... I hv also applied under the ICT Security specialist. I received da invitation within 8 weeks. I had 65 points. Still doing my VISA process. Good luck.. I think u will be invited very soon...


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi , I got these questions from them and ack yesterday , after 14 days  . I use to live in Melbourne and Sydney . 

-----------------------------------------------

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:

 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the state/territory in which you previously lived

 Why you do not want to live in the state/territory in which you previously lived

 Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories


----------------



nringty said:


> Hi,
> Anyone submitted 190 EOI in 261111 for Victoria SS recently, Wanted to know if anyone has got acknowledgement from Victoria.


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> Hi , I got these questions from them and ack yesterday , after 14 days  . I use to live in Melbourne and Sydney .
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I have received rejection mail from them after 14 days, reason stated as "lack of commitment .... " 
then I mailed back that I have not received invitation from NSW but have only filed separate EOI. After this mail they reconsidered my application and asked the questions :
Why I have preferred Victoria over NSW and about my job prospects in Victoria ..... 
I gave my clarifications and now in queue still waiting for response.


----------



## Everett27 (Jan 8, 2016)

nishantmid said:


> I have received rejection mail from them after 14 days, reason stated as "lack of commitment .... "
> then I mailed back that I have not received invitation from NSW but have only filed separate EOI. After this mail they reconsidered my application and asked the questions :
> Why I have preferred Victoria over NSW and about my job prospects in Victoria .....
> I gave my clarifications and now in queue still waiting for response.


Hi nishantmid,

Currently I am living outside of australia, but I have recently filed separate EOI for NSW and VIC. 
Kindly advice if VIC will reject my EOI because of this?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Everett27 said:


> Hi nishantmid, Currently I am living outside of australia, but I have recently filed separate EOI for NSW and VIC. Kindly advice if VIC will reject my EOI because of this?


No. Should not be an issue.


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

*Should not reject*



Everett27 said:


> Hi nishantmid,
> 
> Currently I am living outside of australia, but I have recently filed separate EOI for NSW and VIC.
> Kindly advice if VIC will reject my EOI because of this?


Hello,

You should be able to convince them that you are committed to stay in Victoria for 2 years if u are selected.

My case is also being considered and but they asked me for commitment and reasons to prefer Victoria, waiting for their response yet, Let's see.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you Everyone.

Below are my points:

Age-30
Eng-10
Edu-15
Exp-5 (Total experience 7+, Acs deducted 4)

Total = 60+5(ss)

Also, my brother and his family resides in Melbourne.


----------



## nringty (Dec 16, 2015)

Congratulations funnybond4u



funnybond4u said:


> Got the VIC SS invitation today.  after 37 days.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

nringty said:


> Congratulations funnybond4u


Thank you!


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Anyone for whom CO was allocated lately ? What was Visa application date in IMMI Account ?

Mine is a VIC SS category, visa applied on 9thFEb, but no CO allocated till now.

So just curious to know.


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

smsingh13 said:


> Anyone for whom CO was allocated lately ? What was Visa application date in IMMI Account ?
> 
> Mine is a VIC SS category, visa applied on 9thFEb, but no CO allocated till now.
> 
> So just curious to know.


Hiii 

Applied on 29th January and CO was allocated on 25th February. 
Vic ss category

I think CO will be allocated soon. 
Good luck


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Mimi4Au said:


> Hiii
> 
> Applied on 29th January and CO was allocated on 25th February.
> Vic ss category
> ...


Thx dear


----------



## scholar_tobexy (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello Everyone, i just joined the forum, applied for vic state nomination on Tuesday(1-03-2016)
age = 30
edu = 15
ietls = 10

acs took out 2 years leaving me with 2 years 
263111 computer network and systems engineer.
looking forward to get a positive response from vic


----------



## bgsm2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi All, I am not sure if this is the right thread but here is my status. I am presently preparing documents to apply for Skillselect. I got 7 in each section of IELTS, and with my age, experience etc, I will be at 65 points without SS. I need suggestions to decide about applying in 189 (with 65 points) or 190 VIC SS (70 points), which will be faster? Where are the more chances looking at that I will submit EOI around 10th Apil. How much time usually VIC takes to say yes to 70 points (incl 5 of SS) Thank you for sharing your views and guidance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bgsm2016 said:


> Hi All, I am not sure if this is the right thread but here is my status. I am presently preparing documents to apply for Skillselect. I got 7 in each section of IELTS, and with my age, experience etc, I will be at 65 points without SS. I need suggestions to decide about applying in 189 (with 65 points) or 190 VIC SS (70 points), which will be faster? Where are the more chances looking at that I will submit EOI around 10th Apil. How much time usually VIC takes to say yes to 70 points (incl 5 of SS) Thank you for sharing your views and guidance.


What is your anzsco?


----------



## bgsm2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> What is your anzsco?


Hi Andrey, I am considering 233512 Mech Engineer.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bgsm2016 said:


> Hi Andrey, I am considering 233512 Mech Engineer.


Sc189 will be faster, you'll be invited in the next round with 65 points.


----------



## bgsm2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you Andrey. Regards.


----------



## randomguy88 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a question specific to my case. Hopefully, someone has some info reg this.

I am a recent PhD graduate from Melbourne. I have got a job in Qld and am on a 457 visa. Now I can wait for one yr and then start my PR process. But, I'd like to know if I can apply right away.

I have a +ve skills assessment for CSOL (statistician) and can only apply for state-sponsored 190 visa and not 189. I cannot apply for Qld sponsorship as per their guidelines right now. However, I am eligible for Vic sponsorship, but the problem is I am working in Qld. Is this going to be an issue? Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

randomguy88 said:


> Hi all, I have a question specific to my case. Hopefully, someone has some info reg this. I am a recent PhD graduate from Melbourne. I have got a job in Qld and am on a 457 visa. Now I can wait for one yr and then start my PR process. But, I'd like to know if I can apply right away. I have a +ve skills assessment for CSOL (statistician) and can only apply for state-sponsored 190 visa and not 189. I cannot apply for Qld sponsorship as per their guidelines right now. However, I am eligible for Vic sponsorship, but the problem is I am working in Qld. Is this going to be an issue? Any thoughts? Thanks!


No, not an issue, the fact that you have lived in vic will strengthen your application.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

randomguy88 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question specific to my case. Hopefully, someone has some info reg this.
> 
> ...


No harm in trying especially VIC SS application is free of charge. Also you have a high chance of approval since you studied in Melbourne. Goodluck!


----------



## randomguy88 (Sep 7, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> No, not an issue, the fact that you have lived in vic will strengthen your application.


Thanks for the quick response Andrey! I have just started working in Qld (less than one month). Wouldn't the Vic processing officials wonder as to why I want to come back?!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

randomguy88 said:


> Thanks for the quick response Andrey! I have just started working in Qld (less than one month). Wouldn't the Vic processing officials wonder as to why I want to come back?!


 No issues at all 

At least i dont see any.


----------



## randomguy88 (Sep 7, 2014)

engineer20 said:


> No harm in trying especially VIC SS application is free of charge. Also you have a high chance of approval since you studied in Melbourne. Goodluck!


I suppose so! Thanks!


----------



## bgsm2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi, In many posts, I see that we have to do commitment letter. My question is when it is needed? at the time of submitting EOI or while lodging Visa (once invited). Also, at the time of submitting EOI, Are there any specific documents to be loaded for SS 190 EOI which are not required for 189 EOI. OR all the documents are same for both type of EOI's. Thank you.


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

bgsm2016 said:


> Hi, In many posts, I see that we have to do commitment letter. My question is when it is needed? at the time of submitting EOI or while lodging Visa (once invited). Also, at the time of submitting EOI, Are there any specific documents to be loaded for SS 190 EOI which are not required for 189 EOI. OR all the documents are same for both type of EOI's. Thank you.


Neither with EOI nor with Visa Application... you will be given declaration to sign when you are applying for State Nomination and you'll be required to sign commitment only if you are asked. All documents remain same for EOI.
However, Nomination application is a different thing, you can find about on the state website directly.
You can apply for Nomination even before you are invited.


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

I applied for VIC SS previously but as I received the invitation for 189, I have recently lodged my 189 visa application.
I received acknowledgement from VIC. Should I withdraw my VIC SS application, if yes how?


----------



## bgsm2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

shabdullah said:


> Neither with EOI nor with Visa Application... you will be given declaration to sign when you are applying for State Nomination and you'll be required to sign commitment only if you are asked. All documents remain same for EOI.
> However, Nomination application is a different thing, you can find about on the state website directly.
> You can apply for Nomination even before you are invited.


Thank you shabdullah.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

send a mail to them on this address 

[email protected] , along with your reference number , they will cancel your invitation. 





shabdullah said:


> I applied for VIC SS previously but as I received the invitation for 189, I have recently lodged my 189 visa application.
> I received acknowledgement from VIC. Should I withdraw my VIC SS application, if yes how?


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

gracee said:


> How long does it take before they send an acknowledgement? I applied last Feb 22 and still waiting for acknowledgement until now. Any other Statistician applicants here?


I am a statistician and lodged Vic SS on 25th Feb. No response or acknowledgement yet.

Please share with me the status on SS applications for 224113 applicants here.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a question. VIC asks for a minimum 2 years of work-ex in the nominated occupation as a pre-requisite. While I do have about 5 years of work-ex, I haven't claimed points for them in the EOI. Will this cause any problem during visa lodging if I receive the 190 VIC invite?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sridharv86 said:


> I have a question. VIC asks for a minimum 2 years of work-ex in the nominated occupation as a pre-requisite. While I do have about 5 years of work-ex, I haven't claimed points for them in the EOI. Will this cause any problem during visa lodging if I receive the 190 VIC invite?


No.


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

If you have overall 5 years of work experience, that meets the VIC requirement of 2 years. It does not relate to the ACS outcome. Regarding points, It is actually calculated by DIBP based on the info you provided in EOI. just be careful while mentioning the relevant work experience in EOI. you must only specify the period which was approved by ACS. 
For example, if the ACS assessment result specifies as follows, 
"The following employment after July 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111" 
then in the employment history, you will have to specify your work ex from August 2014 until today as relevant to the the occupation code. If you do so, the points will be automatically calculated by EOI. 

btw, if you have 5 years of experience why are you not claiming points? - does it mean that it is less than 3 years as per ACS outcome?



sridharv86 said:


> I have a question. VIC asks for a minimum 2 years of work-ex in the nominated occupation as a pre-requisite. While I do have about 5 years of work-ex, I haven't claimed points for them in the EOI. Will this cause any problem during visa lodging if I receive the 190 VIC invite?


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

We were rejected Victoria sponsorship last year? job code 263111, 55, 5 from state will it help if we apply to Victoria again?????

please guide us...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ausaz15 said:


> We were rejected Victoria sponsorship last year? job code 263111, 55, 5 from state will it help if we apply to Victoria again????? please guide us...


How long has passed since?

Anything has changed with your background?


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

nothing has changed, we just renewed our assessment for the job...it was last March.. an year now since refusal.


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

mystique1234 said:


> I am a statistician and lodged Vic SS on 25th Feb. No response or acknowledgement yet.
> 
> Please share with me the status on SS applications for 224113 applicants here.


I received the acknowledgement last 7 March. Maybe yours will come soon too. Goodluck


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

gracee said:


> I received the acknowledgement last 7 March. Maybe yours will come soon too. Goodluck


Thanks for sharing.
I received the acknowledgement today morning. 
Lets keep in touch with each others timelines.


----------



## Teddy1 (Dec 19, 2015)

I have applied under security specialist code 262112 on 15 January 2016 but still waiting for reply, I have 70 points.other people with same code n less points got their invite.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Teddy1 said:


> I have applied under security specialist code 262112 on 15 January 2016 but still waiting for reply, I have 70 points.other people with same code n less points got their invite.


How much is your total experience?


----------



## Teddy1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Total Exp : 9 years 8 months
ACS considered : 5 years 7 Months

All of this experience is in Information Security. And I guess as my engineering is into Electronics, they have deducted 4 years as Job Training..


----------



## Teddy1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Just now got rejection from Victoria this was my second time am very disappointed now dnt no what's wrong going on . Can anyone plz help.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Teddy1 said:


> Just now got rejection from Victoria this was my second time am very disappointed now dnt no what's wrong going on . Can anyone plz help.


Sad to hear about the rejection twice. What reason did they mentioned?


----------



## AbheeN (Sep 23, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> Just make sure that the roles and responsibilities match to that of software engineer and that should be sufficient.
> 
> Regards


Thanks abhipunjabi...

I got the reassesment result today and it is positive...


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats abheen

Regards.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Guy , dropping out of Victoria SS race , Got nominated fro Tasmania so no longer need VIC SS  , HEARD TASMANIA IS AWESOME PLACE


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Teddy1 said:


> Just now got rejection from Victoria this was my second time am very disappointed now dnt no what's wrong going on . Can anyone plz help.


That is terrible! Is there some way to find out what is the cause of rejection. Your points are high and you have extensive experience.


----------



## ribi (May 12, 2015)

*VIC turnaround time*

Anyone applied for VIC SS recently and got the acknowledgement? I applied on 5 March and still heard nothing from them.


----------



## Irnil (Feb 8, 2016)

*Received Vic SS invitation*

Dear all,
First I like to thank all the people shared their experience in this thread. I am a new to the thread and read almost all the posts related to Victoria nomination. It was very helpful and sometimes even comforting.

I applied on February 04th category 234599 and received an invite today. 

I should mention that this was my second time and the first time I used an agent. I later realized that he was a very bad choice. 

Guys...CV is the most important ...as many say in this thread. Make sure that you show enough fund and lastly try to assess your highest education qualification through point test advice.

Good luck for all who are waiting for the state response.


----------



## scholar_tobexy (Feb 10, 2016)

Irnil said:


> Dear all,
> First I like to thank all the people shared their experience in this thread. I am a new to the thread and read almost all the posts related to Victoria nomination. It was very helpful and sometimes even comforting.
> 
> I applied on February 04th category 234599 and received an invite today.
> ...



I applied on March 1st , still waiting for their acknowledgement , under 263111. I tap into ur faith as well. Looking forward to be nominated


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Irnil said:


> Dear all, First I like to thank all the people shared their experience in this thread. I am a new to the thread and read almost all the posts related to Victoria nomination. It was very helpful and sometimes even comforting. I applied on February 04th category 234599 and received an invite today. I should mention that this was my second time and the first time I used an agent. I later realized that he was a very bad choice. Guys...CV is the most important ...as many say in this thread. Make sure that you show enough fund and lastly try to assess your highest education qualification through point test advice. Good luck for all who are waiting for the state response.


Congrats! Can you update the spreadsheet please?)


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Friends , 
I am planning to apply for victoria state nomination, then I plan to apply for 190. My wife`s job and my job is in CSOL list , so I am planning claim five points from partner skills. In victoria nomination site , it asks me to provide DIBP marks. In the help section, it is written as
`For most Australian general skilled migration visas, your application will be assessed against the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points test. You can claim points under a range of different factors. The maximum points that can be claimed in any one factor reflect how valuable those characteristics are in the Australian labour market or in assisting settlement. Potential nomination points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question.`

My question is about potential nomination points. 
I can not claim partner point without state nomination , is this potential nomination point ?


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Dear Friends, 
I am planning to apply for victoria state nomination, then I plan to apply for 190.
My wife`s job and my job is in CSOL list , so I am planning claim five points from partner skills. 

In victoria nomination site , it asks me to provide DIBP marks. In the help section, it is written as
`For most Australian general skilled migration visas, your application will be assessed against the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points test. You can claim points under a range of different factors. The maximum points that can be claimed in any one factor reflect how valuable those characteristics are in the Australian labour market or in assisting settlement. Potential nomination points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question.`
What is potential nomination point. 
Is it the onnly 5 point that is gained by state nomination. 
In 190 application, I am planning to claim 5 point for partner skills. Is it ( partner point ) potential nomination point. 
Any experience or opinion ? 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

Teddy1 said:


> Just now got rejection from Victoria this was my second time am very disappointed now dnt no what's wrong going on . Can anyone plz help.



Sad to know that, we were also rejected from Victoria last year, and thinking of re applying back again? what is ur advice?

can you plz share ur details or signature? if don't mind?

ours are:
263111
total 55 + 5 from state


----------



## scholar_tobexy (Feb 10, 2016)

I Applied for Vic state nomination on 1 Mar , just got an acknowledgement today 17 Mar, 263111 so the waiting period begins.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

hi guys,
one of my family member is graduated as BHMS (Bachelor of Homoeopathic Medicine and Surgery) and worked as Medical Record Manager and Consultant in Medical Record Department.

She is planning to get skill assessed for 224213 - Health Information Manager from VETASSESS

Would BHMS fall in recognised degree for Health Information Manager ?


----------



## zfromkh (Mar 20, 2016)

*Cheers*

Hello everyone
This is an amazing forum. I am on the same road as you. My details are as follows:

ANZO Code: 261313
ACS Application Submitted: 20/07/2015
ACS Positive Assessment: 25/07/2015
IELTS Score Received: 09/02/2016 (R:9, L:8.5, S: 7, W:7, O: 8)
EOI Submitted: 20/02/2016
Vic SS Submitted: 22/02/2016
Acknowledgement: 09/03/2016

Total points: 70 (65+5)

Waiting for invitation  

can anyone tell me what papers are required for the next application process? Thank you so much...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zfromkh said:


> Hello everyone This is an amazing forum. I am on the same road as you. My details are as follows: ANZO Code: 261313 ACS Application Submitted: 20/07/2015 ACS Positive Assessment: 25/07/2015 IELTS Score Received: 09/02/2016 (R:9, L:8.5, S: 7, W:7, O: 8) EOI Submitted: 20/02/2016 Vic SS Submitted: 22/02/2016 Acknowledgement: 09/03/2016 Total points: 70 (65+5) Waiting for invitation  can anyone tell me what papers are required for the next application process? Thank you so much...


I think you dont need to apply for VIC  sc189 - you will get invite in the first round.

In terms of docs, pcc, meds, cv, passport, marriage certificate, evidence of employment, birth certificate, form 80/1221, evidence of english, evidence of skills assessment + whatever is in the checklist


----------



## zfromkh (Mar 20, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think you dont need to apply for VIC  sc189 - you will get invite in the first round.
> 
> In terms of docs, pcc, meds, cv, passport, marriage certificate, evidence of employment, birth certificate, form 80/1221, evidence of english, evidence of skills assessment + whatever is in the checklist


Thank you very much for your reply andreyx108b. I did 190 because I heard it is faster than 189. I submitted some of those documents for ACS. Do I need to submit new documents for visa processing or my previous docs (used for ACS) would do the job?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zfromkh said:


> Thank you very much for your reply andreyx108b. I did 190 because I heard it is faster than 189. I submitted some of those documents for ACS. Do I need to submit new documents for visa processing or my previous docs (used for ACS) would do the job?


 Its not faster. In your case it will be slower. 

You can use the same docs.

Unless, you want to add extra employment period after acs assessment, and you are still in the sane company/role.


----------



## zfromkh (Mar 20, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Its not faster. In your case it will be slower.
> 
> You can use the same docs.
> 
> Unless, you want to add extra employment period after acs assessment, and you are still in the sane company/role.


Thank you once again. I wish I met you earlier!!! I was thinking otherwise. Would you please give me some idea why it will take more time for my case? Thanks man.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zfromkh said:


> Thank you once again. I wish I met you earlier!!! I was thinking otherwise. Would you please give me some idea why it will take more time for my case? Thanks man.


With 65 points you will be invited this Wednesday 23rd and you can then lodge your visa.

While with Vic SS you will need to wait till (if) it will get approved and then lodge visa application. 

Currently sc189 takes about a week less on average to get approved.


----------



## zfromkh (Mar 20, 2016)

Can I withdraw my 190 application and submit EOI for 189? I am not sure.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zfromkh said:


> Can I withdraw my 190 application and submit EOI for 189? I am not sure.


I would suggest to create another EOI - then first of all get invite this Wednesday, then withdrew the sc190.


----------



## sunny_australia (Sep 20, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest to create another EOI - then first of all get invite this Wednesday, then withdrew the sc190.


Hi andreyx108b

http://myimmitracker.com/ this link is not working for me any reasons.

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sunny_australia said:


> Hi andreyx108b http://myimmitracker.com/ this link is not working for me any reasons. Regards


Its working, the server is up an running, no issues tried right now, what message are you getting?


----------



## sunny_australia (Sep 20, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Its working, the server is up an running, no issues tried right now, what message are you getting?



This site can’t be reached

myimmitracker.com’s server DNS address could not be found.


----------



## sunny_australia (Sep 20, 2015)

sunny_australia said:


> This site can’t be reached
> 
> myimmitracker.com’s server DNS address could not be found.


Maybe it's not working in India?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sunny_australia said:


> Maybe it's not working in India?


Its working half of the users are from India, maybe there is an issues with your provider.,


----------



## bhuvnesh.b (Jul 16, 2015)

thanks


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

hello there
i have also applied to VIC as mechanical engineer with ielts 7 in each.
2yrs exp.
Any news from your side yet???


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Any mechanical engineer with 7 IELTS who had applied for Victoria?
> Please share experience.


YES SAME HERE... anything from your side?


----------



## KRR (Feb 15, 2016)

My hubby is a mechanical engineer with ielts 8 overall 
been rejected by vic on 16th of march , applied on Jan 29th.

Felt very bad..


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

KRR said:


> My hubby is a mechanical engineer with ielts 8 overall
> been rejected by vic on 16th of march , applied on Jan 29th.
> 
> Felt very bad..


Sad to hear that. What were your points? Did they provide any reason for rejection?


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## mitrkapil (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello Guys,
Joining this very informative forum. Submitted my EOI last week after lot of waiting .

ANZO Code: ICT Security Specialist 262112
ACS Application Submitted: 10/08/2014
ACS Positive Assessment: 10/10/2014
Forgot about it till 2016 after multiple IELTS Score issues as missed twice in Writing due to 6.5 while all sections were 8 and 8.5 
PTE-A Score Received: 29/02/2016 (R:90, L:86, S:90, W:80, O: 88)
EOI Submitted: 18/03/2016
Vic SS Submitted: 19/03/2016


Total points: 80 (75+5)

Waiting for invitation .. Fingers crossed


----------



## kishore15 (Feb 1, 2016)

My application for VIC SS as Tester was rejected today. 

Below is the message 

Your client’s application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on their ability to address a number of criteria, including:

§ ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

§ demand for particular skills and expertise, and ability to find work in Victoria,

§ the suitability and transferability of qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

§ ability and commitment to establishing themselves, and any dependents, in Victoria

§ the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for the occupation.


----------



## zfromkh (Mar 20, 2016)

That's very sad. Wish you good luck for your future endeavor.


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

sad to know about ur rejection, we were rejected too, last year from Victoria on 55+ 5 state sponsorship? our job code is 263111 can you plz share ur details? then we applied to NSW for 4 months no reply...


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Received my +ve ACS assessment today and will be submitting EOI-190 for Victoria and well as submit Victoria SS application in the next few days.My anzco is listed in csol only and currently only sponsored by Victoria.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

mitrkapil said:


> Hello Guys,
> Joining this very informative forum. Submitted my EOI last week after lot of waiting .
> 
> ANZO Code: ICT Security Specialist 262112
> ...


@mitrkapil , dont you want to try submit an EOI for NSW?


----------



## mitrkapil (Mar 6, 2016)

@Engineer20.. My occupation is only sponsored by Victoria so didn't appky for NSW. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## haborges (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks geybaba. Actually you are one of the 3 rejections I was talking about, unfortunately. I am still waiting...


----------



## zfromkh (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello experts I have been waiting for VIC SS for 4 weeks now. Points 70 ANZO 261313. I received a scholarship offer from Univ. of SA which starts from July 2016. Should I inform this to liveinvic? Does it gonna affect my application? Thanks for your help.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Need some info... I have already submitted the EOI for NSW with 60+5 points for System Administrator. Recently while checking for Victoria in their website I did see that my occupation is not listed on their current list but while filling the form I had the option to choose my occupation (262113).

I am in confusion to go further with Victorian EOI. :confused2:

I will really appreciate the help.


----------



## pio1410 (Mar 20, 2016)

*ICT Security*

i was submitting the VIC SS the same day, 19/03/16, with the same Code:ICT Security Specialist 262112, hehe, what a coincidence, 

has anyone confirmed you the submission of an application already? i had a couple of failed attempts with IELTS, but PTE gave me score above 7.0 equivalent in each section, barely missed the 79 threshold on PTE, but i've decided to submit VIC SS anyway.

do you have a job offer? my company is looking for some serious ICT Security pros with. 

good luck,





mitrkapil said:


> Hello Guys,
> Joining this very informative forum. Submitted my EOI last week after lot of waiting .
> 
> ANZO Code: ICT Security Specialist 262112
> ...


----------



## mitrkapil (Mar 6, 2016)

pio1410 said:


> i was submitting the VIC SS the same day, 19/03/16, with the same Code:ICT Security Specialist 262112, hehe, what a coincidence,
> 
> has anyone confirmed you the submission of an application already? i had a couple of failed attempts with IELTS, but PTE gave me score above 7.0 equivalent in each section, barely missed the 79 threshold on PTE, but i've decided to submit VIC SS anyway.
> 
> ...


yeah  

I was also in same boat couple of IELTS Attempts with all above 8 but only written i got 6.5 both times so forgot abt it before giving PTE-A and hit a jackpot.. i was confident on my English but IELTS genuinely dented it.

I havent received any confirmation/acknowledgment yet but fingers crossed. How much is your Total Points ?

I don't have any offer yet ... but wont mind any leads  ... We can PM each other and be in touch.


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

mitrkapil said:


> yeah
> 
> I was also in same boat couple of IELTS Attempts with all above 8 but only written i got 6.5 both times so forgot abt it before giving PTE-A and hit a jackpot.. i was confident on my English but IELTS genuinely dented it.
> 
> ...


Hey It is nice to see few ICT Security specialist in da forum.. 
I received nominations from Victoria state. N lodged the VISA application last month.
Good luck to u guys


----------



## mitrkapil (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah good to see Security specialists  ... 

How long it took for your invite.. And what was your DIBP Score? 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## harish2020 (Apr 9, 2011)

Just wondering the 2 year commitment to Victoria State after the visa grant is really mandatory these days? Is there any case recently where candidate has moved over the state? I know the 2 year period is just a moral obligation and in the 190 visa grant letter 2 year commitment to the sponsored state is not mentioned. 
Please share your thoughts.


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

*Acknowledgement*

Hello,

I have submitted my application for Victoria SS but havent yet received an acknowledgement. IS anyone aware how long does it take to get an acknowledgement? I applied on 24-March-2016.

I cannot see my application in my login as well, is this how it is. Can you see your application when you login to livieinvictoriia?

Thanks


----------



## Everett27 (Jan 8, 2016)

ReloAUS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted my application for Victoria SS but havent yet received an acknowledgement. IS anyone aware how long does it take to get an acknowledgement? I applied on 24-March-2016.
> 
> ...


It usually takes two weeks to receive the acknowledgement email, and you cant't find your submitted application in liveinvictoria panel


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

mitrkapil said:


> Yeah good to see Security specialists  ...
> 
> How long it took for your invite.. And what was your DIBP Score?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


For me it took nearly one month. First time got rejected by Victoria. But in da second time I was lucky.

My score is 65


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

Everett27 said:


> It usually takes two weeks to receive the acknowledgement email, and you cant't find your submitted application in liveinvictoria panel


Thanks Everett, will wait for an acknowledgement from victoria.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

mitrkapil said:


> Yeah good to see Security specialists  ...
> 
> How long it took for your invite.. And what was your DIBP Score?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


One more Sec-Specialist here 

Got invite in almost 6 weeks from Victoria with 60+5 points. Currently preparing documents for visa lodgement.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mimi4Au said:


> For me it took nearly one month. First time got rejected by Victoria. But in da second time I was lucky.
> 
> My score is 65


Can you explain the process of re-application incase of rejection? Within how much time can you reapply again? I have lodged EOI and Vic SS.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mystique1234 said:


> Can you explain the process of re-application incase of rejection? Within how much time can you reapply again? I have lodged EOI and Vic SS.


I think within 6 months.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think within 6 months.


You mean I can reapply after 6 months of rejection?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mystique1234 said:


> You mean I can reapply after 6 months of rejection?


Yes.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.


Thanks !


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes .. I had to wait 6 months to apply again.


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

ReloAUS said:


> Thanks Everett, will wait for an acknowledgement from victoria.



Finally received acknowledgement from Victoria.

Generally at what stage rejections happen( i.e before giving a reference number in acknowledgment, before invitation, after invitation?)

Thanks


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

ReloAUS said:


> Finally received acknowledgement from Victoria.
> 
> Generally at what stage rejections happen( i.e before giving a reference number in acknowledgment, before invitation, after invitation?)
> 
> Thanks


I did it today too. Was applied in month of Feb.

Rejection happens after this point.
Now either they will invite us, or reject the application.

Cheers,
Rahul.


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

*no acknowledgment*



ReloAUS said:


> Finally received acknowledgement from Victoria.
> 
> Generally at what stage rejections happen( i.e before giving a reference number in acknowledgment, before invitation, after invitation?)
> 
> Thanks


Hi ,

I have also applied for Victoria on 23rd/March/2016 but did't receive any acknowledgment . Did you mention about NSW . and how much financial amount you mentioned.
:juggle:


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

naushadqamar said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have also applied for Victoria on 23rd/March/2016 but did't receive any acknowledgment . Did you mention about NSW . and how much financial amount you mentioned.
> :juggle:


Yes I mentioned about NSW in Victoria application. Funds just mention the actual (obviously it should be higher than the minimum needed)

Thanks


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

ReloAUS said:


> Yes I mentioned about NSW in Victoria application. Funds just mention the actual (obviously it should be higher than the minimum needed)
> 
> Thanks


Thanks ReloAus,

I Hope I will get acknowledgment soon


----------



## zfromkh (Mar 20, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.


Hello andreyx108b
I know you are a real expert. Can you please help me? I have been waiting for VIC SS for 4 weeks now. Points 70 ANZO 261313. I received a scholarship offer from Univ. of SA which starts from July 2016. Should I inform this to liveinvic? Does it gonna affect my application? Thanks for your help.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Do we have to fill the application in Victoria website after submitting an eoi in skill select website?

Sent from my SM-N920G


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

vivsontime said:


> Do we have to fill the application in Victoria website after submitting an eoi in skill select website?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G


Yes, if you are looking for Victoria state sponsorship 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Dear all how much time victoria state sponsorship is taking for a 65 pointer code 261111 submitted on march 21st 2016

TIA


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Dear all how much time victoria state sponsorship is taking for a 65 pointer code 261111 submitted on march 21st 2016 TIA


On average its 4-8 weeks i would say, and its nit guaranteed that they will invite you.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Dear all how much time victoria state sponsorship is taking for a 65 pointer code 261111 submitted on march 21st 2016
> 
> TIA


Ok, so my case is very similar to yours. I submitted my 190 on 11th March with 65 points for ICT BA. I got the acknowledgement on 31st March. I'm not sure how much more time it will take for ITA, probably another couple of weeks - if all goes well


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

sridharv86 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all how much time victoria state sponsorship is taking for a 65 pointer code 261111 submitted on march 21st 2016
> ...


So i will wait a couple of weeks as well how u got the acknowledgement what it says ? M all clueless n i need some sign ???


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> So i will wait a couple of weeks as well how u got the acknowledgement what it says ? M all clueless n i need some sign ???


Nothing much. Just a reference # and that the application is being processed currently.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Many thanks


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Andrey,

With PTE 1st Attempt i was getting 10 points for English, so applied for Visa 190 Vic Sponsorship with 55 + 5 sponsorship points on 14th of March for Software Engineer 261313. Still, i haven't got any acknowledgement.

After PTE 2nd Attempt yesterday i got 20 points for English, so should i go and update my PTE score in the EOI?

The reason i am asking this is because on LiveinVictoria website too while filing sponsorship i gave PTE score details but there isn't any way to update it there. So does updating only EOI score help with sponsorhip? Won't it create a discrepancy as victoria will have different results in their appication from than my EOI request. 

Does your score matter in getting state sponsorship?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ShammiSyan said:


> Hi Andrey, With PTE 1st Attempt i was getting 10 points for English, so applied for Visa 190 Vic Sponsorship with 55 + 5 sponsorship points on 14th of March for Software Engineer 261313. Still, i haven't got any acknowledgement. After PTE 2nd Attempt yesterday i got 20 points for English, so should i go and update my PTE score in the EOI? The reason i am asking this is because on LiveinVictoria website too while filing sponsorship i gave PTE score details but there isn't any way to update it there. So does updating only EOI score help with sponsorhip? Won't it create a discrepancy as victoria will have different results in their appication from than my EOI request. Does your score matter in getting state sponsorship?


Hm.. Hm.. You have much better chance with 65+5 than with 55+5 

I would suggest contacting VIC and see what they suggest? 

I guess they would update your file with new points - but dats just a guess.


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

Is there any chance of getting invitation for Victoria for 65 points.
ACS cleared.
Age - 30 
Exp - 5 for 3+yrs ( total 7.5 yrs . ACS deducted 4 yrs)
Educ - 15
Pte - 10 (65+)
SS - 5
Total 65
EOI effect date 16/03/2015

I have received any acknowledgement as well. When can I expect ?

My age will change this Sep 2016 and again I will be moved back to 60 points including SS.
Can someone please help.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Eage said:


> Is there any chance of getting invitation for Victoria for 65 points. ACS cleared. Age - 30 Exp - 5 for 3+yrs ( total 7.5 yrs . ACS deducted 4 yrs) Educ - 15 Pte - 10 (65+) SS - 5 Total 65 EOI effect date 16/03/2015 I have received any acknowledgement as well. When can I expect ? My age will change this Sep 2016 and again I will be moved back to 60 points including SS. Can someone please help. Thanks


Check tracker


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

What tracker


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

I just gained 5 more points this month, would higher point make the Vic SS more likely to be successful?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> I just gained 5 more points this month, would higher point make the Vic SS more likely to be successful?


Yes


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Applied Vic SS on 25th Feb with 65+5 points.
Received acknowledgement.
Still awaiting decision.


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

mystique1234 said:


> Applied Vic SS on 25th Feb with 65+5 points.
> Received acknowledgement.
> Still awaiting decision.


After how many days u received the acknowledge. I had applied on 16/03/2016 still didn't received. Thanks


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

*acknowledgement*



Eage said:


> After how many days u received the acknowledge. I had applied on 16/03/2016 still didn't received. Thanks


I had also applied for victoria on 22/03/2016 but did't received any acknowledgement.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

naushadqamar said:


> Eage said:
> 
> 
> > After how many days u received the acknowledge. I had applied on 16/03/2016 still didn't received. Thanks
> ...


Same like me almost... Update once you get it please


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I received Invite Letter from VIC under 190 category on 29Jan2016, after which I submitted the medicals by 15Feb2016.
On 7Mar2016, I was asked to submit UK PCC, which was submitted on 23Mar2016.
Since then I am waiting for Visa Grant Letter to be issued , and there is no update on application status. Just want to check if anyone can share their experience or have any idea on how much more time it can take ?


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

smsingh13 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received Invite Letter from VIC under 190 category on 29Jan2016, after which I submitted the medicals by 15Feb2016.
> On 7Mar2016, I was asked to submit UK PCC, which was submitted on 23Mar2016.
> Since then I am waiting for Visa Grant Letter to be issued , and there is no update on application status. Just want to check if anyone can share their experience or have any idea on how much more time it can take ?


On some cases, CO will check if the requested docs are provided only after 28days though they may have been provided the very next day.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Eage said:


> After how many days u received the acknowledge. I had applied on 16/03/2016 still didn't received. Thanks


Received acknowledgement after 2 weeks. Generally 2-3 weeks is the timeframe.


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

K.thanks. Is there any chance to get invite for (60+5 ss) pnts under 261112 system analyst for victoria this year.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi guys

How much time does Victoria take to send out EOI invitations for people holding 70 points?

I submitted my EOI yesterday. So want to have an idea.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

BAT7722 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> How much time does Victoria take to send out EOI invitations for people holding 70 points?
> 
> I submitted my EOI yesterday. So want to have an idea.


You should be receiving in a week's time, I hope. You stand a very good chance for a 189 as well in the April rounds (13th or by latest the 27th).


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

BAT7722 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> How much time does Victoria take to send out EOI invitations for people holding 70 points?
> 
> I submitted my EOI yesterday. So want to have an idea.


I had applied on 31/3, till now no word from them.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

sridharv86 said:


> You should be receiving in a week's time, I hope. You stand a very good chance for a 189 as well in the April rounds (13th or by latest the 27th).


I hope so. Thanks mate. But what makes you think April rounds will open up at maybe 65 points for skilled independent?


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

BAT7722 said:


> I hope so. Thanks mate. But what makes you think April rounds will open up at maybe 65 points for skilled independent?


I'm sorry. I was thinking you have 70 pts without SS. It's tough for 65 ptrs. 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

sridharv86 said:


> I'm sorry. I was thinking you have 70 pts without SS. It's tough for 65 ptrs.
> 
> Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


Aaaah! But I hope your nominated visa comment holds true. Do they send out invites in more or less a week?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BAT7722 said:


> Aaaah! But I hope your nominated visa comment holds true. Do they send out invites in more or less a week?


Vic or nsw?


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Vic or nsw?


Counting on victoria
Have filed for nsw too though


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Victoria SS*

Hello seniors,

I have been following this post for quite some time now.

Just wanted to ask if we get any acknowledgement from Victoria when we apply for SS.

I applied for Vic SS on 17th March 2016 and till now there is no communication from Vic govt.

Arghhh! The wait is killing.

Please comment.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nik2020 said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> I have been following this post for quite some time now.
> 
> ...


Depending on the pts, it would take atleast 2-3 weeks for acknowledgement and I guess another 3-4 weeks for an ITA/reject.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nik2020 said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> I have been following this post for quite some time now.
> 
> ...


Hey Nik

Just curious, what were your points without SS?


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

BAT7722 said:


> Hey Nik
> 
> Just curious, what were your points without SS?


Hey Bat

I have 60 points without SS


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Just received an acknowledgement by VIC government.

The long wait begins now I guess


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

Nik2020 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just received an acknowledgement by VIC government.
> 
> The long wait begins now I guess


 Congrats ,when you had submitted EOI for Victoria ?


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nik2020 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just received an acknowledgement by VIC government.
> 
> The long wait begins now I guess


Congrats Nik! You've got an invitation to apply for state sponsorship?


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Andrey,

For Victoria SS:

Does the EOI W/O SS score really matter?
Because people with 65 and 60 points get rejected whereas ones with 55 points get accepted.

So, i think in the end it is more about your CV and the demand of your occupation in that particular state.


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

Today I received an acknowledgement from VIC after submitting EOI on 16/03/2016 for 261112 system Analyst. so when can I expect invitation from now on.


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

No Bat,

Its just an acknowledgement.

Now this will take another 3-4 weeks before they decide whether they want to give ITA or reject.


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

BAT7722 said:


> Congrats Nik! You've got an invitation to apply for state sponsorship?



No Bat,

Its an acknowledgement only. Now it will take another 3-4 weeks to receive a ITA or rejection


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh crap! I just saw the Victoria's SOL does not contain Accountants


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nik2020 said:


> No Bat, Its an acknowledgement only. Now it will take another 3-4 weeks to receive a ITA or rejection


Please guys dont forget to update a tracker


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Victoria Invitation*

Hi All-
I'd be applying for Victoria Sponsorship for the second time on May 1st; with the 60 + 5(SS) points:

Occupation: 261313 (S/W Engineer)
Age - 30
Qualification - 15
English - 10 
Work Exp. - 5 points (From May 1st) 

I had applied 6 months ago with 55 points and got it refused by Victoria, so wanted to re-apply again now. 

Total - 60 + 5(SS) points from May 1st. What are the chances of invite from Victoria ? Can someone please let me know.


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Hm.. Hm.. You have much better chance with 65+5 than with 55+5
> 
> I would suggest contacting VIC and see what they suggest?
> 
> I guess they would update your file with new points - but dats just a guess.


For Victoria SS:

Does the EOI W/O SS score really matter?
Because people with 65 and 60 points get rejected whereas ones with 55 points get accepted.

So, i think in the end it is more about your CV and the demand of your occupation in that particular state.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ShammiSyan said:


> For Victoria SS: Does the EOI W/O SS score really matter? Because people with 65 and 60 points get rejected whereas ones with 55 points get accepted. So, i think in the end it is more about your CV and the demand of your occupation in that particular state.


I cant agree, based on my views chances are way higher with higher points. However, for 55+5 pointers CV plays a bigger role - i agree.


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi experts,
Need some help,as in the earlier post that CV plays an important part for VIC invitation.

I have total of 7.5 yrs of exp. ACS deducted 4 yrs so currently having 5 pnts for 3.5 yrs.

My question is I was working on third party payroll from march 2014 to jun 2015 and then moved on companys payroll from jun 2015 to current BUT for the SAME CLIENT.So in CV my agent has clubbed both the year.

Which shows that I was working from march 2014 to current on the companys payroll.

Will this create any issue.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Eage said:


> Hi experts,
> Need some help,as in the earlier post that CV plays an important part for VIC invitation.
> 
> I have total of 7.5 yrs of exp. ACS deducted 4 yrs so currently having 5 pnts for 3.5 yrs.
> ...


I think yes.

Where you work is different and who pays your salary is different.


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

So can I upload my CV again..as today only I received acknowledgement from VIC.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Question.... I might sound like someone over thinking... But anyone of you experienced a recruiter calling and asking you for cv after submitting for victoria... Reason y m suspicious is i m working in the same company since past 9 years almost n not looking else where... The only place i shared my cv was on victoria n suddenly this mysterious recruiter asked me n then disappear... M going crazy waiting... Submitted mine on 21st march n no acknowledgement ?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello everyone,
The minimum work experience required for most of the ICT fields is three years, as mentioned on the Victoria state website for sponsorship. Is this experience is what we got by ACS after skill met date, or the overall working experience. For example if a person has 3 years of experience and ACS deduct two, he will be left with one year of experience, will be he be able to apply for Vivtoria state sponsorship ? 

Please help me with this confusion. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Hello everyone, The minimum work experience required for most of the ICT fields is three years, as mentioned on the Victoria state website for sponsorship. Is this experience is what we got by ACS after skill met date, or the overall working experience. For example if a person has 3 years of experience and ACS deduct two, he will be left with one year of experience, will be he be able to apply for Vivtoria state sponsorship ? Please help me with this confusion. Thanks.


Overall


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Overall


Thanks alot andreyx108b relieved by your answer. I have one more question; is there any way we can check which of these ANZOO code occupations of ICT (261311, 261312, 261313 ) are more in demand in Victoria state.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I was filling the declaration form, now in the Signature, I am writing my name.

Should I print the file, fill in inc pen and sign and and scan the copy or the above method of writing the full name will suffice.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was filling the declaration form, now in the Signature, I am writing my name.
> 
> Should I print the file, fill in inc pen and sign and and scan the copy or the above method of writing the full name will suffice.


You need to sign and scan.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Question.... I might sound like someone over thinking... But anyone of you experienced a recruiter calling and asking you for cv after submitting for victoria... Reason y m suspicious is i m working in the same company since past 9 years almost n not looking else where... The only place i shared my cv was on victoria n suddenly this mysterious recruiter asked me n then disappear... M going crazy waiting... Submitted mine on 21st march n no acknowledgement ?


?? Anyone??


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Excuse me if I have choosed a wrong thread! But even I am looking forward to apply for VIC SS. 

Before shooting out my questions I will share my current stage,

PTE : '7' in all - 10 Points (19-02-2016)
ACS : Software Engineer - 261313, Applied on 28-03-2016.
+ve result on 04-04-2016.
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
EOI : 04-04-2016 - 190(55 + 5 = 60 points) and 189(55 points)

I have a total of 4.9 years of experience as of today and ACS has deducted 2 years from it! So as per ACS my exp. is 2.9 years and will be 3 years by 06-07-2016 and can claim extra '5' points for my work experience.

Below are my questions,

1. I know that Software Engineer - 261313 occupation has more demand in NSW and VIC. Which among the above will give invitation fast?

2. As I already mentioned my position, am I eligible to apply for NSW and VIC right now? or Do I need to wait till I get 3 years of experience and then apply for SS?

3. Is there any other state which sponsors for my current position?

Friends please suggest me whether I can apply to any SS or should I wait till I get extra points for my experience?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Prakash, 

I am almost in the same position, trying to apply for VIC SS with 55 + 5 points. 
Even I will get 5 points for exp. by July 1st. Please let me know the reason why its was rejected for you for the 1st time. 

Also it would be helpful, if you provide me with list of documents required to apply for VIC SS. 

Thanks, 
Jay




prakash1243 said:


> Hi All-
> I'd be applying for Victoria Sponsorship for the second time on May 1st; with the 60 + 5(SS) points:
> 
> Occupation: 261313 (S/W Engineer)
> ...


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Overall


Hey Andreyx!
Does this really mean that we should put in our ACTUAL work experience rather than SKILLED WORK EXPERIENCE while submitting EOI?

Like I have only 1 year of skilled work experience (post qualification). But in all, I have served 2 years at a multi-national (1 year being skilled) and 4 years in a mandatory training contract with an audit firm (Big4) as a pre-requisite for completing my qualification. Does that mean I should be mentioning a total of 6 years work experience?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BAT7722 said:


> Hey Andreyx! Does this really mean that we should put in our ACTUAL work experience rather than SKILLED WORK EXPERIENCE while submitting EOI? Like I have only 1 year of skilled work experience (post qualification). But in all, I have served 2 years at a multi-national (1 year being skilled) and 4 years in a mandatory training contract with an audit firm (Big4) as a pre-requisite for completing my qualification. Does that mean I should be mentioning a total of 6 years work experience?


EOI you put as ACS per ACS (relevant/not relevant)


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi andreyx108b,
Can you please tell me that is there any way we can check which of these ANZOO code occupations of ICT (261311, 261312, 261313 ) are more in demand in Victoria state.


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

Jay1629 said:


> Hi Prakash,
> 
> I am almost in the same position, trying to apply for VIC SS with 55 + 5 points.
> Even I will get 5 points for exp. by July 1st. Please let me know the reason why its was rejected for you for the 1st time.
> ...


There was no reason as such, why it had been rejected for the first time. 
I'd like to know, If I'd get the sponsorship, if I re-apply again :confused2:

From the documents, my Consultant has taken care of it. Thanks !


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

funnybond4u said:


> You need to sign and scan.


Thanks funnybond

I missed that. I submitted the declaration without pen signature, I typed my full name in capital letters. I have already submitted the application. I dont know if raising another application will be apt? 

while filling the application it asked, have applied for any other state nominations. Reading some post back, I realised I should not mention of NSW. ( I created a new one on my own and selected victoria for that).

Now I have a dilemma, Should I reach to my agent and ask him to apply again for vic,, ( there by duplicating the file) or should I just wait for the rejection letter to come and wait another 6 months to reapply.. ( while filling the document it said I can only file one application per 6 months)

experts, please advice


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Any acknowledgement from victoria applied mid march??


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

Everett27 said:


> It usually takes two weeks to receive the acknowledgement email, and you cant't find your submitted application in liveinvictoria panel


Hello Everett27, I just checked immitracker and found that you got the invite. Congratulations, I also applied for victoria sponsorship with 55 points. Can you share your point break down, so that I compare with mine and have some peace. 

-------------------------------------------
Skilled - Subclass – 190 | Analyst Programmer- ANZSCO 261311 | ACS Assessment Positive: 26 June 2015 | IELTS : 7 Nov 2015 - (L/S/R/W 8/8/7/7.5) | Partner's EA assessment: 25 Feb 2016 |EOI 190 DOE: 26 Feb 2016| Points for 190 (NSW/Victoria): (55+5 ) | Invitation::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Everett27 (Jan 8, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> Hello Everett27, I just checked immitracker and found that you got the invite. Congratulations, I also applied for victoria sponsorship with 55 points. Can you share your point break down, so that I compare with mine and have some peace.
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> Skilled - Subclass – 190 | Analyst Programmer- ANZSCO 261311 | ACS Assessment Positive: 26 June 2015 | IELTS : 7 Nov 2015 - (L/S/R/W 8/8/7/7.5) | Partner's EA assessment: 25 Feb 2016 |EOI 190 DOE: 26 Feb 2016| Points for 190 (NSW/Victoria): (55+5 ) | Invitation::fingerscrossed:


Thanks mohsin,
please find my point break down as below:
Age - 30 points
English - 10 points
Education - 15 points
Vic nomination - 5 points

In my opinion, CV plays a more vital role in VIC nomination, as VIC assess us based on its job market. You might have a better chance to get nominated with unique skills, good professional qualification or good working experiences.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

65+5 points for Vic SS. 
6 weeks since I applied and 4 weeks since acknowledgement. No response yet. 
Anyone got invited recently?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mystique1234 said:


> 65+5 points for Vic SS. 6 weeks since I applied and 4 weeks since acknowledgement. No response yet. Anyone got invited recently?


I think its quite normal for VIC.


----------



## zfromkh (Mar 20, 2016)

Received my Invitation yesterday. Alhamdulillah...


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

Everett27 said:


> Thanks mohsin,
> please find my point break down as below:
> Age - 30 points
> English - 10 points
> ...


Thanks bro for the information. Another query if you dont mind, as a developer what is your strength, web or mobile platform as you highlighted in the resume? Yes I tried my best to make my CV up to the mark. 

-------------------------------------------
Skilled - Subclass – 190 | Analyst Programmer- ANZSCO 261311 | ACS Assessment Positive: 26 June 2015 | IELTS : 7 Nov 2015 - (L/S/R/W 8/8/7/7.5) | Partner's EA assessment: 25 Feb 2016 |EOI 190 DOE: 26 Feb 2016| Points for 190 (NSW/Victoria): (55+5 ) | Invitation::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

zfromkh said:


> Received my Invitation yesterday. Alhamdulillah...


Congratulations brother. You are from khulna, I also lived in khulna and studied in CSE at KU. So good to see one of my countryman is successful.  Can you please share your point breakdown and also please add it in the immitracker.

-------------------------------------------
Skilled - Subclass – 190 | Analyst Programmer- ANZSCO 261311 | ACS Assessment Positive: 26 June 2015 | IELTS : 7 Nov 2015 - (L/S/R/W 8/8/7/7.5) | Partner's EA assessment: 25 Feb 2016 |EOI 190 DOE: 26 Feb 2016| Points for 190 (NSW/Victoria): (55+5 ) | Invitation: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello everyone
please tell me whats this immitracker, people are referring to it in this thread and i m confused about it. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think its quite normal for VIC.


Being optimistic and keeping hopes on the higher side


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

zfromkh said:


> Received my Invitation yesterday. Alhamdulillah...


Congratulations !
How long did it take for your invitation to come through?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

mystique1234 said:


> zfromkh said:
> 
> 
> > Received my Invitation yesterday. Alhamdulillah...
> ...


Yeah please let us know ur code timeline etc...

M running out of patience for victoria no acknowledgement till now  more thn 3 weeks


----------



## Everett27 (Jan 8, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> Thanks bro for the information. Another query if you dont mind, as a developer what is your strength, web or mobile platform as you highlighted in the resume? Yes I tried my best to make my CV up to the mark.
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> Skilled - Subclass – 190 | Analyst Programmer- ANZSCO 261311 | ACS Assessment Positive: 26 June 2015 | IELTS : 7 Nov 2015 - (L/S/R/W 8/8/7/7.5) | Partner's EA assessment: 25 Feb 2016 |EOI 190 DOE: 26 Feb 2016| Points for 190 (NSW/Victoria): (55+5 ) | Invitation::fingerscrossed:


In my CV, I have highlighted database performance tuning and system/process automation done for several well known companies.
Good luck with your vic application :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

Everett27 said:


> In my CV, I have highlighted database performance tuning and system/process automation done for several well known companies.
> Good luck with your vic application :fingerscrossed:


Thanks bro for the information and wishes.


----------



## arjunn (Oct 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Please guys dont forget to update a tracker


andreyx108b, what is this tracker


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Dear Experts,

I am planning to apply Victoria SS with less than 3 years relevant experience. Is there anyone who has ever get approved with this scenario? 

My status is as below right now.

Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
Experience - 19 months - 0 point (263111, ACS already done)
English - 10 points (Have been trying PTE for 4 times and always short 1-2 mark to get minimum band 8 in each skill, overall is band 8)

Right now, I have 55 points and short of 5 point. I only have 2 options, either keep trying PTE until I can ace all skills minimum band 8 or to apply SS. 

I have non relevant working years for about 8 years but that was in the past and before my degree.

Anyone who has similar case as me, kindly advice..

Thanks in advance for everyone's valuable advice..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tartee said:


> Dear Experts, I am planning to apply Victoria SS with less than 3 years relevant experience. Is there anyone who has ever get approved with this scenario? My status is as below right now. Age - 30 points Education - 15 points Experience - 19 months - 0 point (263111, ACS already done) English - 10 points (Have been trying PTE for 4 times and always short 1-2 mark to get minimum band 8 in each skill, overall is band 8) Right now, I have 55 points and short of 5 point. I only have 2 options, either keep trying PTE until I can ace all skills minimum band 8 or to apply SS. I have non relevant working years for about 8 years but that was in the past and before my degree. Anyone who has similar case as me, kindly advice.. Thanks in advance for everyone's valuable advice..


You are bot meeting the required condition of 3 years work exp?

Why bother? If It clearly states 3 years required? 

They would simply refuse BUT would have to spend time and effort on your application. 

I would not suggest applying.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

I have 10 years of working experience but only 19 month is countable as relevant experience as per ACS approval. So I just want to see if this alternate way will work because I saw in this thread some people have the same scenario like me with 0 points for experience but got approved for SS.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> You are bot meeting the required condition of 3 years work exp?
> 
> Why bother? If It clearly states 3 years required?
> 
> ...


I have 10 years of working experience but only 19 month is countable as relevant experience as per ACS approval. So I just want to see if this alternate way will work because I saw in this thread some people have the same scenario like me with 0 points for experience but got approved for SS.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tartee said:


> I have 10 years of working experience but only 19 month is countable as relevant experience as per ACS approval. So I just want to see if this alternate way will work because I saw in this thread some people have the same scenario like me with 0 points for experience but got approved for SS.


Ohh.. I think Victoria only looks for 3 years exp. and not relevant as deemed by ACS 

Aa long as you have 3 years it should be fine!


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> tartee said:
> 
> 
> > I have 10 years of working experience but only 19 month is countable as relevant experience as per ACS approval. So I just want to see if this alternate way will work because I saw in this thread some people have the same scenario like me with 0 points for experience but got approved for SS.
> ...


Oh, really? That's so good news for me.. do i have to get letters from all my past employees for ss application? Or just include all working experiences in CV?

Thanks alot for kind response.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tartee said:


> Oh, really? That's so good news for me.. do i have to get letters from all my past employees for ss application? Or just include all working experiences in CV? Thanks alot for kind response.


Thats i can not clarify


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

tartee said:


> Oh, really? That's so good news for me.. do i have to get letters from all my past employees for ss application? Or just include all working experiences in CV?
> 
> Thanks alot for kind response.


If I remember correctly, for VIC SS application, you don't have to get the letters. Just the CV, a mention of your total work ex in the VIC SS application and the ACS assessment doc should see you through.


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi experts , 

What should I write for below question , I got email today from Victoria need answer of below questions Kindly give me suggestion :

Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories you have applied for sponsorship

 Why you do not want to live in the other states/territories you have applied for sponsorship

 Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories


----------



## Everett27 (Jan 8, 2016)

tartee said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I am planning to apply Victoria SS with less than 3 years relevant experience. Is there anyone who has ever get approved with this scenario?
> 
> ...


Yes, I received VIC SS with the similar scenario as you.
In my case, I have total of 4 years experience, with 2 years as a software engineer (relevant experience) and another 2 years as IT management consultant(non-relevant experience).

As mentioned by other expats, VIC will consider the whole experiences in CV.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Received the SS invite today. A little relief after a lot of tension


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

mystique1234 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Received the SS invite today. A little relief after a lot of tension


Mind sharing your time line and job code.?? 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

My case nothin do far still waiting


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

sridharv86 said:


> Mind sharing your time line and job code.??
> 
> Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


Hey, its is in my signature in the previous post. Putting it here again for your benefit:

ANZSCO : 224113 Statistician
Vetassess Submission : 02/01/2016
Vetassess Status LODGED : 04/01/2016
IELTS : 09/01/2016 : O-7.5, L-8.5, R-7.5, W-7.5, S-9.0
Vetassess Status IN PROGRESS : 12/01/2016
Vetassess Status COMPLETED : 23/02/2016
Vetassess Outcome : Positive
EOI and Victoria SS Application: 25/02/2016
Vic Acknowledgement : 10/3/2016
Vic SS Invite: 13/04/2016


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

mystique1234 said:


> Hey, its is in my signature in the previous post. Putting it here for your benefit:
> 
> ANZSCO : 224113 Statistician
> Vetassess Submission : 02/01/2016
> ...


Thanks buddy. On mobile so cudnt see your signature. Just a quick question.. Post acknowledgement did you receive an email from them asking why you chose VIC and such? 

Once again, congratulations. 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

sridharv86 said:


> Thanks buddy. On mobile so cudnt see your signature. Just a quick question.. Post acknowledgement did you receive an email from them asking why you chose VIC and such?
> 
> Once again, congratulations.
> 
> Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


No, there was no email and no question asked since I opted only for one state in EOI. My occupation code is open for SS only in Victoria. 

I guess this qn will be asked if you have chosen multiple states in your EOI, since then your commitment to Vic will be questioned. If there is another reason, I am not aware of it.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

mystique1234 said:


> No, there was no email and no question asked since I opted only for one state in our EOI. My occupation code is open for SS only in Victoria.
> 
> I guess this qn will be asked if you have chosen multiple states in your EOI, since then your commitment to Vic will be questioned.


Yeah. I was thinking the same. My EOI is also only selected for VIC. Received acknowledgement 2 Weeks back.. So going by your time line looks like I have to wait another 2 weeks atleast.. 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for your kind reply. May i know what is your job code nominated and how long did it take to get approved? Any particular cv format that i should follow?


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Everett27 said:


> tartee said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Experts,
> ...


Thanks for your kind reply. May i know what is your job code nominated and how long did it take to get approved? Any particular cv format that i should follow?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Finally got acknowledgment from vic ?


----------



## Everett27 (Jan 8, 2016)

tartee said:


> Thanks for your kind reply. May i know what is your job code nominated and how long did it take to get approved? Any particular cv format that i should follow?


My job code is 261313 - Software Engineer and it took me 7 weeks to receive the outcome.

For the CV you can refer Australian style resume and here Detailed resume or curriculum vitae (CV) in liveinvictoria website.
I submitted 2 pages resume with all the information requested in the links.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Everett27 said:


> My job code is 261313 - Software Engineer and it took me 7 weeks to receive the outcome.
> 
> For the CV you can refer Australian style resume and here Detailed resume or curriculum vitae (CV) in liveinvictoria website.
> I submitted 2 pages resume with all the information requested in the links.


Thank you so much for your info, I am feeling motivated again. I have been in deep depression with my PTE results and thought I would have to wait to get 3 years exp.

May I ask you a few more questions.

when you submit the supporting documents like edu cert and acs approval, did you submit the soft copy of certified true copy or soft copy of original document?

If my resume have about 5 pages, is it considered too much? Should I shorten it down?


----------



## Everett27 (Jan 8, 2016)

tartee said:


> Thank you so much for your info, I am feeling motivated again. I have been in deep depression with my PTE results and thought I would have to wait to get 3 years exp.
> 
> May I ask you a few more questions.
> 
> ...


Bro, I have been through the same, PTE for 10 times yet failing to score 79 in listening. Finally, I gave up PTE and seek for hope in VIC SS.

For VIC SS, I have submitted the original doc for both ACS and PTE (both of them come in soft copy).

From what I know, there is no limit on the CV paging, as long as it contains the information requested.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Everett27 said:


> Bro, I have been through the same, PTE for 10 times yet failing to score 79 in listening. Finally, I gave up PTE and seek for hope in VIC SS.
> 
> For VIC SS, I have submitted the original doc for both ACS and PTE (both of them come in soft copy).
> 
> From what I know, there is no limit on the CV paging, as long as it contains the information requested.


Hi Everett27, 

Congrats for you nomination, good to hear. I want to know did you applied for NSW or any other state and which are states other than NSW and Victoria have good chances for ANZOO 261313.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Everett27 said:


> Bro, I have been through the same, PTE for 10 times yet failing to score 79 in listening. Finally, I gave up PTE and seek for hope in VIC SS.
> 
> For VIC SS, I have submitted the original doc for both ACS and PTE (both of them come in soft copy).
> 
> From what I know, there is no limit on the CV paging, as long as it contains the information requested.


omg, so u really made a right move then. I should start to apply SS asap too. So I believe you have moved on with your EOI? Well, good luck for all your upcoming plans. Thank you so much for your sharing.


----------



## Everett27 (Jan 8, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Hi Everett27,
> 
> Congrats for you nomination, good to hear. I want to know did you applied for NSW or any other state and which are states other than NSW and Victoria have good chances for ANZOO 261313.


Most of the states are sponsoring 261313, but with different requirements.
You can find the details of state eligibility from Anzscosearch website

I not able to advice on the chances as I am not an expert on this matter. Let's hope someone else can help you on this


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Everett27 said:


> Most of the states are sponsoring 261313, but with different requirements.
> 
> You can find the details of state eligibility from Anzscosearch website
> 
> ...




Thanks everett27,
Did you applied for NSW as well or only VIc.


----------



## Everett27 (Jan 8, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Thanks everett27,
> Did you applied for NSW as well or only VIc.


Yes, I applied for NSW after weeks of waiting for VIC reply


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Everett27 said:


> Yes, I applied for NSW after weeks of waiting for VIC reply


Evertt27 ,
Please guide me I am confused between two scenarios, should i apply for VIC and submit EOI after getting sponsorship or submit EOI and apply for sponsorship at the same time. How this process works please guide. :confused2:


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Evertt27 ,
> Please guide me I am confused between two scenarios, should i apply for VIC and submit EOI after getting sponsorship or submit EOI and apply for sponsorship at the same time. How this process works please guide. :confused2:


In your VIC application, you have to specify your EOI #. So you need to do EOI first whatever it is. 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

sridharv86 said:


> In your VIC application, you have to specify your EOI #. So you need to do EOI first whatever it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


Thanks alot for you prompt response.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

As we are moving towards the end of Australian financial year is it the right time to apply for VIC or should we wait for the July 2016, when all the ceilings are refreshed. Does the time of application has any impact on the chances of Sponsorship grant. ?:juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> As we are moving towards the end of Australian financial year is it the right time to apply for VIC or should we wait for the July 2016, when all the ceilings are refreshed. Does the time of application has any impact on the chances of Sponsorship grant. ?:juggle:


I would apply now. They have to fulfill their quota and i believe it means higher chance of an invite.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I would apply now. They have to fulfill their quota and i believe it means higher chance of an invite.




Thanks andreyx108b
Your help is highly appreciated.


----------



## trajendra (Aug 19, 2015)

*Vic ss*

Received acknowledgment from VIC SS.

Occ Code : 261312 - Developer Programmer
Points : 60+5
Vic EOI Date : 03/28/2016
Vic Ack Date : 04/15/2016
Vic Invitation Date : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I received an email from Victoria asking for an explanation as I had disclosed that I have also applied for NSW. My personal preference is Melbourne. Has anyone received such a request from Victoria.

It will be great if you can share some data around the same. What are they looking for and what points will be convincing.

Thanks in advance


----------



## scholar_tobexy (Feb 10, 2016)

Applied to vic o 1/03/2016, acknowledgement 17/03/2016 its about 6 weeks now , 263111 computer network engineer , this waiting game is killing


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

scholar_tobexy said:


> Applied to vic o 1/03/2016, acknowledgement 17/03/2016 its about 6 weeks now , 263111 computer network engineer , this waiting game is killing


Can understand  first it was a wait for acknowledgement n now approval totally it is killing  n in my case acknowledgment itself took almost 25+ days n now waiting for approval


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

But having said that we should consider ourselves fortunate since there are people waiting since last year


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Dear Experts,

I am filling in the SS right now and I am stuck at below place. I haven't lodge my EOI yet. Should I skip this section or count my point based on my skill assessment and PTE result then put in the mark? Please advice.. Many thanks in advance..

Q1.6 Please provide your DIBP points mark e.g. 60 Maximum of 3 characters
Hide Help
For most Australian general skilled migration visas, your application will be assessed against the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points test. You can claim points under a range of different factors. The maximum points that can be claimed in any one factor reflect how valuable those characteristics are in the Australian labour market or in assisting settlement. Potential nomination points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question.


----------



## valaj (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello friends,

I just received Victorian State Sponsorship for 261314 - Software Tester. Thank you all for various questions and answers as it has helped me a lot.

I would like to know further steps from here on. It would be great if anyone of you can assist me or redirect me to a thread related to Applying Visa for Subclass 190.

Just for information purpose, this was my second attempt at Vic SS and I was fortunate enough to get through this time.

VIC SS applied - 03.03.2016
VIC SS approved - 18.04.2016
Total Points including SS - 70

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Everett27 said:


> Bro, I have been through the same, PTE for 10 times yet failing to score 79 in listening. Finally, I gave up PTE and seek for hope in VIC SS.
> 
> For VIC SS, I have submitted the original doc for both ACS and PTE (both of them come in soft copy).
> 
> From what I know, there is no limit on the CV paging, as long as it contains the information requested.


Bro Everett27,

If you are free, kindly help to clarify my doubt for below questions.

Q1.6 Please provide your DIBP points mark e.g. 60 Maximum of 3 characters
Hide Help
For most Australian general skilled migration visas, your application will be assessed against the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points test. You can claim points under a range of different factors. The maximum points that can be claimed in any one factor reflect how valuable those characteristics are in the Australian labour market or in assisting settlement. Potential nomination points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question.

Should I count the marks unofficially for myself as I haven't lodge EOI yet or just leave it blank?

Q9.4 How many years/months post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation? *
Hide Help
This question refers to the total amount of post qualification work experience you have in your nominated occupation.

Should I put the years and months based on ACS result which gave me less than 3 years?

Many thanks in advance..


----------



## Everett27 (Jan 8, 2016)

tartee said:


> Bro Everett27,
> 
> If you are free, kindly help to clarify my doubt for below questions.
> 
> ...


1. You should file the EOI at skillselect before you submit the VIC SS application. VIC need to make sure that you are qualified for 60 points in your Visa 190 EOI.

2. For VIS SS, you can put in your total years of experiences, including the years deducted by ACS.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi folks, 
Please guide me, I have created an (EOI for 190) in the option for selecting state for nomination I have selected Vitoria. My question is that if in future I would want to apply for some other other state too for SS, then what would be the procedure then. 
Should I be updating the existing submitted EOI or will create a new one for the other state ?

Please help. :juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Hi folks, Please guide me, I have created an (EOI for 190) in the option for selecting state for nomination I have selected Vitoria. My question is that if in future I would want to apply for some other other state too for SS, then what would be the procedure then. Should I be updating the existing submitted EOI or will create a new one for the other state ? Please help. :juggle:


 For Vic you need to apply directly) You can create another EOI for NSW. As an example.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> For Vic you need to apply directly) You can create another EOI for NSW. As an example.


Hi andreyx108b, 

I am bit confused with your answer :confused2:. I have create an EOI and selected Victoria for SS in it for SS, now next step would be to apply for the VIC SS on its website with the reference of submitted EOI. Please correct if i am wrong. 

Now in future if i want to go for NSW would I be creating a new EOI or updating the one created for VIC, (as it has option of "any" in the states list for SS) or creating a new EOI and selecting NSW for SS in it ?


Again thanks for prompt response. You are a life saver.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Hi andreyx108b, I am bit confused with your answer :confused2:. I have create an EOI and selected Victoria for SS in it for SS, now next step would be to apply for the VIC SS on its website with the reference of submitted EOI. Please correct if i am wrong. Now in future if i want to go for NSW would I be creating a new EOI or updating the one created for VIC, (as it has option of "any" in the states list for SS) or creating a new EOI and selecting NSW for SS in it ? Again thanks for prompt response. You are a life saver.


The first part is correct.

The second is also correct, but, you can even create second EOI now and wait for an invite from NSW as an example.


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

valaj said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I just received Victorian State Sponsorship for 261314 - Software Tester. Thank you all for various questions and answers as it has helped me a lot.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Bro! 

I have also applied in the month of March and waiting for my results. Just to clarify when you say you applied on 3rd March 2016 , Does this mean you had an acknowledgement on 3rd or was it that you actually made an application on 3rd?


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> The first part is correct.
> 
> The second is also correct, but, you can even create second EOI now and wait for an invite from NSW as an example.


Hello Andrey,

I referred lot many posts regarding this and understood that creating multiple EOI's for state sponsorship while already applied for one might has serious impact if they find out. According to your post its ok to do so. Now I am consfused which post is correct? I also wanted to apply for NSW SS along with VIC SS


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Everett27 said:


> 1. You should file the EOI at skillselect before you submit the VIC SS application. VIC need to make sure that you are qualified for 60 points in your Visa 190 EOI.
> 
> 2. For VIS SS, you can put in your total years of experiences, including the years deducted by ACS.


Hi, I am a bit confused now. Kindly correct me if I am wrong. I saw below while I am filling for VIC SS.

_Q1.5 Have you lodged an Expression of Interest (EOI) application with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection *
Hide Help
An EOI is not a visa application, it is an indication that you would like to be considered for a skilled visa with DIBP through their SkillSelect system. Lodging an EOI prior to applying for state nomination is not a compulsory requirement._

For 1, I am in the middle of filing the EOI and haven't submit. Should it be submitted so that the mark can come out? But as stated above, VIC SS said it is not compulsory to lodge EOI before applying SS.

For 2, I think I need to explain my background a bit here. I have graduated from University of Wollongong (SIM) and my completion date is 1 july 2013. My work experience is as below.
April 2012- April 2014 - DBA
June 2014- April 2016 - System Engr

ACS just give me the second period (June 2014- April 2016 - System Engr) as relevant experience for ANZSCO 263111.

Referring back to VIC SS,
_Q9.4 How many years/months post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation? *
Hide Help
This question refers to the total amount of post qualification work experience you have in your nominated occupation. _ 

Since it says, post qualification work experience in nominated occupation, 

Should I put the total experience after my course completion date, from 1 july 2013 till date, which in total still less than 3 years? 

or Should I follow ACS, which is second period (June 2014- April 2016 - System Engr) and that will give only 2 years? 

or Should I put all experience (April 2012- April 2014 - DBA and June 2014- April 2016 - System Engr) that gives 4 years exp?

Pardon me for long text, any kind advice is highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Denis K (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello everybody

As I know you can create multiple EOI for different states nomination.
But my question is:

If I receive invitations to apply for assessment from different states in different EOI (for example NSW and VIC) could I apply for both? And then if both decided to allow me to lodge docs for visa could i choose one?


----------



## valaj (Nov 17, 2014)

Nik2020 said:


> Congratulations Bro!
> 
> I have also applied in the month of March and waiting for my results. Just to clarify when you say you applied on 3rd March 2016 , Does this mean you had an acknowledgement on 3rd or was it that you actually made an application on 3rd?


Thanks buddy... I had applied on 3rd March, I got acknowledgment after almost 10-12 days.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> The first part is correct.
> 
> The second is also correct, but, you can even create second EOI now and wait for an invite from NSW as an example.




Thanks andreyx108b for clarification, just one more thing as other people are confused too about on this forum. Is it a good idea to apply for SS in multiple states, or wait for response from one state and then go for another ?

Would the first approach have any cons ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Thanks andreyx108b for clarification, just one more thing as other people are confused too about on this forum. Is it a good idea to apply for SS in multiple states, or wait for response from one state and then go for another ? Would the first approach have any cons ?


I would go one by one, the only exception is NSW - you dont apply, they invite you if and when, so i would keep EOI for NSW open. Many follow this strategy here.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I would go one by one, the only exception is NSW - you dont apply, they invite you if and when, so i would keep EOI for NSW open. Many follow this strategy here.




Ok great i got it. I should apply for NSW and for one other state VIC at the same time and my NSW application will not effect VIC SS process and meanwhile can wait for Both.
Am i right ?


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

supernova123 said:


> Ok great i got it. I should apply for NSW and for one other state VIC at the same time and my NSW application will not effect VIC SS process and meanwhile can wait for Both.
> Am i right ?


I would go with VIC alone first and to NSW later, as you need to mention if you applied for any other state in your VIC application. If you hide about NSW here, it's morally incorrect, but when you mention about NSW, Vic will ask you when you applied to other states why you prefer Vic.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Anyone got victoria sponsorship recently?

M tired waiting


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

funnybond4u said:


> I would go with VIC alone first and to NSW later, as you need to mention if you applied for any other state in your VIC application. If you hide about NSW here, it's morally incorrect, but when you mention about NSW, Vic will ask you when you applied to other states why you prefer Vic.


I agree. 

However, some guys apply few days after submitting VIC.


----------



## Prince1315 (Jan 25, 2016)

I am new to this forum. I have a query related to Australian visa lodgement. I got invitation on 18th April 2016 from Victoria(SS 190). Now while filling details of dependents i am confused as my wife is expecting and while submitting EOI i mentioned two dependents i.e 1. my wife and 2. the expected child. 
But as due date is of first week of july and i don't have details of child as of now with me while filling details of dependents in IMMI account. What should be done in this case?
Can you please help me with the way-out forward.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Prince1315 said:


> I am new to this forum. I have a query related to Australian visa lodgement. I got invitation on 18th April 2016 from Victoria(SS 190). Now while filling details of dependents i am confused as my wife is expecting and while submitting EOI i mentioned two dependents i.e 1. my wife and 2. the expected child.
> But as due date is of first week of july and i don't have details of child as of now with me while filling details of dependents in IMMI account. What should be done in this case?
> Can you please help me with the way-out forward.


Sorry if you dont mind please share your timeline

Regarding your query experts here can guide you better but if i remember the invitation from victoria is valid for 4 months by then you will have ur baby inshaAllah ( please check with others also) and then u can lodge visa it will b far straight route then adding details later probably


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

I have just applied VIC SS on 20th April after submit 190 EOI with interested state chosen as ANY.

Just saw the ceiling occupation for last round and my ANZSCO 263111 is about to hit the quota for 2015-16. :sad: 1823 out of 1986 are given.

Anyone has the link about monthly occupation ceiling for past 6 months? I just want to know in what rate they are given out for each occupation.

How often does the subclass 190 visa invitation round conduct? I saw from skillselect, only 189 and 489 data released.

Anyone here apply for vic SS 263111 and still waiting? Can share the time line?

I am so regret that I have wasted 3-4 months trying to get band 8 for PTE. I should have applied VIC ss earlier.


----------



## bgsm2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi All, I have submitted my EOI today with 70 points today for VIC. So, Now waiting starts.....


----------



## sugathb (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum. Can you please let me know if any one of you has been requested to provide evidence of financial resources for Victoria state nomination at any stage(State nomination process, visa Application process or after you migrate to Australia)? 

I found this in their FAQ,

"We do not require evidence of the resources at the time of application however this may be requested from you at any time during the nomination commitment. We expect that applicants will answer the question completely and accurately and failure to do so may result in an unsuccessful application. "

Thank You!


----------



## VJ3000 (Apr 25, 2016)

sugathb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Can you please let me know if any one of you has been requested to provide evidence of financial resources for Victoria state nomination at any stage(State nomination process, visa Application process or after you migrate to Australia)?
> 
> ...


Hi Sugath, 

I am in the same boat... Wondering if this has to be provided and If so during what stage... If anyone has any information on this, would appreciate it. I have submitted my EOI and VIC nomination for 190 - ICT Project Manager


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sugathb said:


> Hi Guys, I am new to this forum. Can you please let me know if any one of you has been requested to provide evidence of financial resources for Victoria state nomination at any stage(State nomination process, visa Application process or after you migrate to Australia)? I found this in their FAQ, "We do not require evidence of the resources at the time of application however this may be requested from you at any time during the nomination commitment. We expect that applicants will answer the question completely and accurately and failure to do so may result in an unsuccessful application. " Thank You!


I think its part of the requirement - but i have never seen anyone requested to show it.


----------



## valaj (Nov 17, 2014)

VJ3000 said:


> Hi Sugath,
> 
> I am in the same boat... Wondering if this has to be provided and If so during what stage... If anyone has any information on this, would appreciate it. I have submitted my EOI and VIC nomination for 190 - ICT Project Manager


Get a rough estimate of everything you possess (Cash, Gold, House, FD, PF, Car etc). Write it down in a tabular format and submit it along with your application. Although they don't ask for it, I had given the details. Its better to give as much details as possible even though they are not asking for it. You never know it might support your application in some way or the other.

Thumb rule - Dont over estimate. You will have to prove in case asked.


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

Dear Experts,

Can someone please tell what is the expected time to get an invite.
I submitted EOI on 16/03/2016 for system Analyst with 60 pnts without SS pnts.
Received acknowledgement on 16/03/2016. So when can I expect an INVITATION.

Can someone please tell.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

Can someone please tell what is the expected time to get an invite. 
I submitted EOI on 16/03/2016 for system Analyst with 60 pnts without SS pnts. Received acknowledgement on 06/04/2016. So when can I expect an INVITATION. 

Can someone please tell. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Eage said:


> Can someone please tell what is the expected time to get an invite.
> I submitted EOI on 16/03/2016 for system Analyst with 60 pnts without SS pnts. Received acknowledgement on 06/04/2016. So when can I expect an INVITATION.
> 
> Can someone please tell.
> ...


I am in exact same boat... N this wait is killing me... I am expecting it for victoria (hopeful) by may week 1 dont ask me why how


----------



## australia_bound (Oct 30, 2015)

I am moving to melbourne next week on 190 visa and my friend moving on 189 visa.
Do we need any document while travelling to Australia. We are assuming that only VISA pdf and passport is required.
Please let me know if we need any other document is required. and do we need to do anything special on Airport ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

australia_bound said:


> I am moving to melbourne next week on 190 visa and my friend moving on 189 visa. Do we need any document while travelling to Australia. We are assuming that only VISA pdf and passport is required. Please let me know if we need any other document is required. and do we need to do anything special on Airport ??


Yes.

Passport and grant letter will fully suffice.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Have lodged the Vic SS a few weeks back and now collecting docs for submission.

Wanted to know more about working in a diff state even though SS is from Vic. This is because Vic was the only state sponsoring for our jobcode in CSOL. However we have been searching for a job for almost two months now with no success in the banking sector. Going to Aus without job is not an option.

What are the pros and cons if we shift to Aus with a job elsewhere?


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I have one question regarding moving there.
We have to enter Australia before entry date, but due to some personal reason i'll not be able to move there permanently for now.
So will it be ok if just visit there once and make an entry and then come back and later on after 5-6 months I move there permanently?
Are there any conditions for this like I have to stay there for some period after first entry or I have to do some job there or if I need to register my PR there?

Please suggest.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Its perfectly fine even if u stay in Oz for 1 hour and take the flight back home. You can come back later before the ravel rights expire.

Cheers. 



sunilch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one question regarding moving there.
> We have to enter Australia before entry date, but due to some personal reason i'll not be able to move there permanently for now.
> ...


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All,

My brother has applied for Victoria State nomination for Vocational Education Teacher (Non-Trades) 242211 on 14th April. 
Can someone suggest that how much chances we have to get a positive state nomination from Victoria and how much time they take on an average (though official is 12 weeks)?

Thanks!


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

It has been 10 days that I applied Vic SS. Anyone received ack email back? Will there be some delay because I put ANY as a preferred state in my EOI?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

tartee said:


> It has been 10 days that I applied Vic SS. Anyone received ack email back? Will there be some delay because I put ANY as a preferred state in my EOI?


I think we it's better to create a separate EOI for Vic. Not sure if generic EOI might effect your application. Wait for more experts to reply


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

tartee said:


> It has been 10 days that I applied Vic SS. Anyone received ack email back? Will there be some delay because I put ANY as a preferred state in my EOI?


As per my knowledge it should not affect.. They take 3 to 4 weeks to send acknowledgement. I got it in 4th week.


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> tartee said:
> 
> 
> > It has been 10 days that I applied Vic SS. Anyone received ack email back? Will there be some delay because I put ANY as a preferred state in my EOI?
> ...


Can u share your timelines when u applied and when u got the acknowledgement.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

supernova123 said:


> I think we it's better to create a separate EOI for Vic. Not sure if generic EOI might effect your application. Wait for more experts to reply
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


If that is the case, should I amend the existing EOI or should I create another one and send email to Vic SS? expert, please advise...tia


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I have some doubts regarding Victorian Government skilled nomination application form. 

In section Q1.5.1 Please provide your EOI reference number - Is this the EOI number which is E000xxxxxxx ?

In section Q1.6 Please provide your DIBP points mark - Is this without or without State nomination 5 points?

Highly appreciate your responds regarding this query.

Thanks in advance
Gajanayake


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

tartee said:


> If that is the case, should I amend the existing EOI or should I create another one and send email to Vic SS? expert, please advise...tia


Same EOI or Separate EOIs. From your signature, I doubt they'll invite you anytime soon. I have similar breakup and so far in last 1 year have got rejected twice by VIC.

They respond to you in about 3 weeks with acknowledgement. 
Recent rejection was almost like - Applied - ~mid Feb. 
Acknowledgement ~Second week March.
Rejected - ~Yesterday.

This is not to discourage you but just to give you a heads up on keeping your eyes open for more opportunities.

I took PTE 5 times and failed constantly at 78 and finally moved to 489.

Cheers,
Rahul


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

gajanayake said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some doubts regarding Victorian Government skilled nomination application form.
> 
> ...



Answered Inline.


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

rd85164 said:


> tartee said:
> 
> 
> > If that is the case, should I amend the existing EOI or should I create another one and send email to Vic SS? expert, please advise...tia
> ...


@Rd85164. What was the reason they gave u for regection?


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks, have u got approval? Or still waiting? Did u put preferred state as ANY also..


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

In2aus said:


> tartee said:
> 
> 
> > It has been 10 days that I applied Vic SS. Anyone received ack email back? Will there be some delay because I put ANY as a preferred state in my EOI?
> ...


Thanks, have u got approval? Or still waiting? Did u put preferred state as ANY also..


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

rd85164 said:


> tartee said:
> 
> 
> > If that is the case, should I amend the existing EOI or should I create another one and send email to Vic SS? expert, please advise...tia
> ...


Can you share your breakup? What is the reason for rejection?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Anyone got invited from victoria recently? 

Regards


----------



## australia_bound (Oct 30, 2015)

What are the important things to do after reaching in Victoria on 190 VISA ?
Do I need to inform any organisation about my arrival ?


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

In2aus said:


> @Rd85164. What was the reason they gave u for regection?


Standard Response Email.
This time I did not respond to rejection as I already have moved on with 489.
Last Time after rejection I replied to them for review with a freshly built CV. but they did not change the decision and responded that they can't give more explanation on why my case was rejected.

Standard mail is like::
_ Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria, 

 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria 

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation. 
_

My timeline is as follows:

Age(30)+Edu(15)+English(10) = 55
Work-Ex--No Points. 

Hope that helped.
Cheers,
Rahul


----------



## Hosatty (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi, I got an email today from Victoria State government as below. I am not sure is this an acknowledgement mail or reply for a query email i had sent. Can you please let me know what email is this? Cheers..!!! "Thank you for your email. We confirm that we have received the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. The application is currently being assessed and we will have an outcome as soon as possible. Please note that, as stated on our website, the ‘Tracking’ function of our site has been removed. Please quote Reference Number: XXXXXXXX in all of your communication to us." Regards, Vivek


----------



## Hosatty (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi, 
I got an email today from Victoria State government as below. I am not sure is this an acknowledgement mail or reply for a query email i had sent. Can you please let me know what email is this? Cheers..!!! 

_"Thank you for your email. We confirm that we have received the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. The application is currently being assessed and we will have an outcome as soon as possible. Please note that, as stated on our website, the ‘Tracking’ function of our site has been removed. Please quote Reference Number: XXXXXXXX in all of your communication to us." _

Regards, 
Vivek
:boxing:


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hosatty said:


> Hi,
> I got an email today from Victoria State government as below. I am not sure is this an acknowledgement mail or reply for a query email i had sent. Can you please let me know what email is this? Cheers..!!!
> 
> _"Thank you for your email. We confirm that we have received the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. The application is currently being assessed and we will have an outcome as soon as possible. Please note that, as stated on our website, the ?Tracking? function of our site has been removed. Please quote Reference Number: XXXXXXXX in all of your communication to us." _
> ...


Acknowledgement  when u applied


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

Just submitted my application for Vic sponsorship. I tried to create a signature to show all my details, but think my post-count is too low so wouldn't let me add a signature so I've typed them below. Holding thumbs for a quick assessment and a positive outcome! 

ANZSCO: 132511 (R&D Manager)
VETASSESS submitted 31/1/2016; VETASSESS positive 29/4/2016; Years relevant experience: 8.1
IELTS completed 23/1/2016: L9.0, R9.0, W8.5, S9.0, OA 9.0
DIBP score: 75 (excl sponsorship) (age -25; english - 20; employment - 15; qualifications - 15)


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

rd85164 said:


> In2aus said:
> 
> 
> > @Rd85164. What was the reason they gave u for regection?
> ...


Thanks Rahul for details. May i ask what is your code?


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

@Tartee: Check my Signature.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

*Vic nomination*

Hi,

i m new to this forum. Let me share my profile. I have got PhD from Cambridge and have got more than 3 years of experience in the field of life scientist. I am looking to apply for Vic nomination and got this info that PhDs get nomination in 2 weeks time only. Any one has any experience with that ??

Currently, I am in the process of vetassess assessment and hopefully getting it positive will be the way to go and then i will apply for nomination alongwith submitting EOI. 

It would be nice if i can get in touch with someone with PhD applying to victoria. Does anyone get rejection ?

Thanks


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck


Hi andreyx108b,

Hope you are doing good, just want confirm one thing about skill declaration from for Vic SS. We have to download the form then fill the fields and sign it, then scan and upload it with the application. Am I right ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Hi andreyx108b, Hope you are doing good, just want confirm one thing about skill declaration from for Vic SS. We have to download the form then fill the fields and sign it, then scan and upload it with the application. Am I right ?


I have never completed Cic form being completely honest - but as far as i know yes.


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Has anyone got invitation in may?


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Friends, 

Today I've received below mail from Victoria, 


"Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.*

*We note from the application that your*uncle lives in NSW.* In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years.*

*In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:

**********Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections

*********Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

*If we do not receive this statement within one month the file will be closed.

*We look forward to your response."

Can any of the experts forward me the perfect reply for above mail to
*
<deleted - don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

This is a gmail id as I am unable to post my email id directly here. I want some good points with which Victoria state should get satisfied with my reply. 

Thanks in advance. 

Anzsco code : 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI : 04-04-2016 with 55 points (Age:30,Education : 15, PTE : 10)
Applied Victoria SS : 12-04-2016
Received above stated mail : 04-05-2016


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Jay1629 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I've received below mail from Victoria,
> 
> ...


When u applied?


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Jay1629 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I've received below mail from Victoria,
> 
> ...


That's very good news for the rest of 55points holders including me, at least they responded to you after 3 weeks. If you google "victoria state sponsorship written statement", i think you will get pretty much information of what to include in. Best of luck for you and hope i will get the response soon too.


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

*262111 DBA Victoria subclass 190*

Dear Shrik,

Me too applied for Database admin 262111 with (55+5) points .

victoria requested for written commitment letter i gave them the reply last week may 1st .
Am SQl+Oracel DBA how is the demand heared there is some demand for DBA's.

when can i expect from invitation or positive SS.

any idea am worried over this ....

leave private message if u wish too .

awaiting your reply


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

anyone with a PhD applied recently to Victoria ... or any life scientist ??


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

Shrik said:


> Hi everyone, I've been a silent visitor on this forum in the last 2-3 months. Now, I'm posting this great news that I've got sponsorship from Victoria for 190. My job code through ACS assessment was of Database Administrator. So I had only 1 option and that was to go for Victoria SS. Hope my details help someone in the forum and I'll be happy to give more details as long as it's not too confidential
> Like everyone, I congratulate Jeeten for the positive posts. With that attitude, you'll definitely achieve your goal buddy.


Dear Shrik,

Me too applied for Database admin 262111 with (55+5) points .

victoria requested for written commitment letter i gave them the reply last week may 1st .
Am SQl+Oracel DBA how is the demand heared there is some demand for DBA's.

when can i expect from invitation or positive SS.

any idea am worried over this ....

leave private message if u wish too .

awaiting your reply


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

AJZZ said:


> Dear Shrik,
> 
> Me too applied for Database admin 262111 with (55+5) points .
> 
> ...


Hi AJZ,

I have applied for DBA also with (65+5) points. my EOI & Vic ss date is 3/4/2016 and acknowledgement date is 28/4/2016. 
With respect to demand, there is demand for this skill set hence they have it open under skill set list, else they would have removed it from the list. 
please provide details on your timelines. We can only predict rough timelines on processing and never give specific timelines for processing.

Hope this gives you some relief otherwise i agree this waiting business is killing.


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

AJZZ said:


> Dear Shrik,
> 
> Me too applied for Database admin 262111 with (55+5) points .
> 
> ...


Hi In2Aus,

Yes there shud be some demand lets hope 

you shud get an invite soon as you have 65+5 points mine is less when compared so my chances are very light 

am just 55+5 ..... i dont have points for my experience as i have overall 4.9Yrs only where ACS deducted few .....

so lets seeeee


ACS- 10/3/2016, +ve ACS 20/3/2016, EOI & SS applied on 29th March , acknowlegment and commimtemt letr : april 25th


----------



## peik85 (Oct 22, 2015)

Received their acknowledgement letter yesterday, strange thing is they didnt ask me about the commitment so far. Could it be because I never been in Australia?


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

peik85 said:


> Received their acknowledgement letter yesterday, strange thing is they didnt ask me about the commitment so far. Could it be because I never been in Australia?


May i know when you applied?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Same here no commitment was asked may be cause i dont have anyone in australia that i mentioned plus my 189 eoi there i selected victoria as first option...


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Same here no commitment was asked may be cause i dont have anyone in australia that i mentioned plus my 189 eoi there i selected victoria as first option...


Please share your timeline .

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

Guys one small doubt while applying my EoI i deducted the exp which ACS deducted for me.

what i did is right or wrong ??? 

AjZ


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AJZZ said:


> Guys one small doubt while applying my EoI i deducted the exp which ACS deducted for me. what i did is right or wrong ??? AjZ


You have to deduct  

Break the employment into parts, these years that deducted put as non relevant


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

tartee said:


> That's very good news for the rest of 55points holders including me, at least they responded to you after 3 weeks. If you google "victoria state sponsorship written statement", i think you will get pretty much information of what to include in. Best of luck for you and hope i will get the response soon too.



Thank you tartee. Hope you also get acknowledgment followed by invitation soon

One question to ask, I've applied to VIC SS directly from their site and haven't lodged EOI before for VIC. Today I've lodged EOI - 190(VIC) exclusively for Victoria. Can I also include my EOI details along with the written statement of commitment to Victoria at this point or need to provide it when asked by them?


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

hey _u_ have to provide the written commitment _oly_ when asked _jus_ initiate _ur_ EOI .

by the way have _u_ mentioned _u_ have any _frenz_ or relatives for _u_ in Aus if so then they _mite_ ask _u_ for commitment if _u_ havn'n mentinoned any then they wont ask .

*Please do not use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

AJZZ said:


> hey _u_ have to provide the written commitment _oly_ when asked _jus_ initiate _ur_ EOI .
> 
> by the way have _u_ mentioned _u_ have any _frenz_ or relatives for _u_ in Aus if so then they _mite_ ask _u_ for commitment if _u_ havn'n mentinoned any then they wont ask .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply!

Yes, I've have mentioned that one of my Uncle resides in NSW. That's the reason they have asked me to give commitment letter. 

I've gone through many threads here but able to find only one document that too about ACT commitment!

Can anyone please provide me with a sample *Victoria state sponsorship commitment document* as I failed to get it even from Google !


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Jay1629 said:


> Thank you tartee. Hope you also get acknowledgment followed by invitation soon
> 
> One question to ask, I've applied to VIC SS directly from their site and haven't lodged EOI before for VIC. Today I've lodged EOI - 190(VIC) exclusively for Victoria. Can I also include my EOI details along with the written statement of commitment to Victoria at this point or need to provide it when asked by them?


Thanks. This waiting game without tracking system is really killing me. As for EOI, I don't think you need to include them if they didn't ask. As for commitment letter, I am not sure of the format as they didn't mention any particular format in their official page so you can just use simple format with heading to each point they are asking. Personally, I would say about following if they ask one.

- Weather and how it suits you
- Economy, general statistics comparison between your current place and VIC
- Employment prospects for my career with a list of the latest jobs from seek.com 
(just to show them that you do some homeworks for your job market)
- How you think of People from there (friendly, social, etc)
- Education (either plan to further study for yourself or kids education if you have any)
- Culture (How you think that you can integrate with local culture)
- Sports & activities (like cricket MCG)
- Cost of living and accommodation - you can list of the suburbs you are considering
- Transport (think of how convenient the public transport in melbourne)

I just think those facts based on my short visit to melbourne last year. If you have never been there before, you can ask around and some research from internet could help you fill some gaps. You can just focus on the points about why you prefer to stay in Victoria rather than other states. I hope these help. Best of luck.


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

tartee said:


> Thanks. This waiting game without tracking system is really killing me. As for EOI, I don't think you need to include them if they didn't ask. As for commitment letter, I am not sure of the format as they didn't mention any particular format in their official page so you can just use simple format with heading to each point they are asking. Personally, I would say about following if they ask one.
> 
> - Weather and how it suits you
> - Economy, general statistics comparison between your current place and VIC
> ...



Thank you so much for your detailed reply! It really helps me while preparing letter.

Once I'm done with draft version of commitment letter , I'll surely send it for your review.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Jay1629 said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed reply! It really helps me while preparing letter.
> 
> Once I'm done with draft version of commitment letter , I'll surely send it for your review.
> 
> ...


Thanks  I just put myself in your shoe and think ahead as if that happen to me. Thinking and planning ahead is the only way to keep my mind busy while waiting for the outcome from VIC SS. I am crossing my fingers tight for the acknowledgement and approval.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Same here no commitment was asked may be cause i dont have anyone in australia that i mentioned plus my 189 eoi there i selected victoria as first option...
> ...


Eoi 16th march submitted victoria specific forms on 21st march recieve ack on april 12 after that everything is quiet )


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

https://submissions.education.gov.a...chments/Australian Computer Society (ACS).pdf


the above link shows the occupation that will be added to SoL list for 2016-17 FY so people can go for 189 class .

luckily mine is there in the list yipppeeeeee 262111 DBA MEEE so i have another hope thanks ACS .


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There is an option for all of us to track the progress


Andrey can you me with this.

I have been assessed by EA and they have given me only 2yrs of work experience whereas i have 4yrs of experience. The previous 2 yrs were not considered because i was on student visa even though i was working after my graduation. My question is "can i still apply to dibp with 4yrs exp. as i heard their assement is independent. I have the ref letters and payslips for the experience iam claiming for the first 2 yrs, but no bank statement as i was paid in cash. Also i have recieved the invitation for 189 with all the experience combined.

Your response is highly appreciated.


----------



## diehard83 (Mar 30, 2016)

I had a query on cv.
I got all my experience assessed by ACS except for my current job. Should I show my current job on cv ? The exp is revenant to 263111 but just not assessed.

Thanks.


----------



## diehard83 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hmm so may be in bracket as experience not assessed by ACS would work is it. Also may be its bad and repetitive question but any comments if I stand a chance for getting approval in next say 2 to 3 months ? I ll turn 33 in Nov


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

diehard83 said:


> Hmm so may be in bracket as experience not assessed by ACS would work is it. Also may be its bad and repetitive question but any comments if I stand a chance for getting approval in next say 2 to 3 months ? I ll turn 33 in Nov


Not sure but my timeline is applied march 16 filled victoria forms march 21st ack recieved april 12 till now nothing basically almost 1.5 months already no news 

On the other hand applied for nsw as well applied march 16th recieved invite 7th april paid fee on 10th april again all quiet.. But hopeful i will get it within the month 

In any case both sites say 12 week process makes roughly 3 months what is not clear is ... Is it from eoi date from ack from invite?? )


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Not sure but my timeline is applied march 16 filled victoria forms march 21st ack recieved april 12 till now nothing basically almost 1.5 months already no news On the other hand applied for nsw as well applied march 16th recieved invite 7th april paid fee on 10th april again all quiet.. But hopeful i will get it within the month In any case both sites say 12 week process makes roughly 3 months what is not clear is ... Is it from eoi date from ack from invite?? )


Vic from ack. received. Usually 6-12 weeks.

NSW from fees paid. Usually approved within 2-6 weeks.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Vic from ack. received. Usually 6-12 weeks.
> 
> NSW from fees paid. Usually approved within 2-6 weeks.


Hi andreyx,
I have submitted my EOI for VIC and applied for VIC SS as well. My question is that what is the current status of my EOI on DIBP is it active now or it will be after i will get successful invite from VIC. 

Your accurate and prompt help is always appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

supernova123 said:


> Hi andreyx,
> I have submitted my EOI for VIC and applied for VIC SS as well. My question is that what is the current status of my EOI on DIBP is it active now or it will be after i will get successful invite from VIC.
> 
> Your accurate and prompt help is always appreciated.
> Thanks.


EOI status will remain unchanged till you get nomination invite. Once nominated, status will change to 'Invited'.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

rajrajinin said:


> EOI status will remain unchanged till you get nomination invite. Once nominated, status will change to 'Invited'.


Thanks rajrajinin

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Hi andreyx, I have submitted my EOI for VIC and applied for VIC SS as well. My question is that what is the current status of my EOI on DIBP is it active now or it will be after i will get successful invite from VIC. Your accurate and prompt help is always appreciated. Thanks.


It is active, you will have an option to apply for a visa once and if Vic nominates you.


----------



## jveer (May 28, 2015)

What can I write in commitment statement and statement of service. I am applying for Queensland.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

can anyone help me with this???

I have been assessed by EA and they have given me only 2yrs of work experience whereas i have 4yrs of experience. The previous 2 yrs were not considered because i was on student visa even though i was working after my graduation. My question is "can i still apply to dibp with 4yrs exp. as i heard their assement is independent. I have the ref letters and payslips for the experience iam claiming for the first 2 yrs, but no bank statement as i was paid in cash. Also i have recieved the invitation for 189 with all the experience combined.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It is active, you will have an option to apply for a visa once and if Vic nominates you.


When i logged in to my skill select acount there are two columns at the last. The column name Result has this :
"The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points"
and The other column name Action is empty. Please correct if i am wrong, once I will get the invitation the Result column will display invited. ?

Thanks


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Anyone got the invite recently ??

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## nareshinsvu (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

262111 subclass 190

I did a small mistake in my EOI & VIC applications. Hope it will not impact. Please confirm.

Skill Assessment Date: Instead of 29th Feb, I mentioned it as 26th Feb in both my EOI & VIC applications

PTE Exam Date - 7th Jan 2016 - 75 Points
ACS Submitted Date - 14th Feb 2016 - 262111 subclass 190
ACS Result Date - 29th Feb 2016
EOI Submitted Date - 15th Apr 2016
VIC State Nomination Submitted Date - 25th Apr 2016
Acknowledgement from VIC - 2nd May 2016

EOI & VIC Updated Date: 10th May 2016
(Small correction: Instead of 29th Feb, I mentioned it as 26th Feb in both my EOI & VIC applications)

Waiting for Invite.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

nareshinsvu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 262111 subclass 190
> 
> ...


Can you update your current EOI with the correct date? 
Whats is your anzoo code?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## diehard83 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have a very general question. I may have done a mistake in entering my total experience in VIC ss nomination, probably have put 6 but should have been 11 yrs experience. Does it really matter since they have my CV and ACS assessment.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

I just want to make a quick update here. Just received the acknowledgement email from Vic this morning. It took exactly 3 weeks from the date of application.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

diehard83 said:


> I have a very general question. I may have done a mistake in entering my total experience in VIC ss nomination, probably have put 6 but should have been 11 yrs experience. Does it really matter since they have my CV and ACS assessment.


I think sending them an email can be the solution. There is no way to edit or change the submitted application.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> It is active, you will have an option to apply for a visa once and if Vic nominates you.


Hi Andreyx,

I have been rejected once by ViC for state nomination. It is going to be about 6 months soon. I saw one forum members being accepted second time for vic ss nomination. I am planning for the same, but I need to know if he/she applied with same details again but cant find the member, as I cant comprehend what could have changed drastically in 6 months which got the invite. Can I expect any different outcome if I apply again with the same details ? Any similar experience in your view ?

Your views and experience solicited.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> Hi Andreyx,
> 
> I have been rejected once by ViC for state nomination. It is going to be about 6 months soon. I saw one forum members being accepted second time for vic ss nomination. I am planning for the same, but I need to know if he/she applied with same details again but cant find the member, as I cant comprehend what could have changed drastically in 6 months which got the invite. Can I expect any different outcome if I apply again with the same details ? Any similar experience in your view ?
> 
> Your views and experience solicited.


I would also like to know the same


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Any one got nomination?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Any one got nomination?


I think no one has got the nomination yet. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## scholar_tobexy (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello Everyone, please how legit is skillz2oz website( Skills2oz - Australia jobs for skilled foreign workers.), a friend wants to go through the work route. advice needed thanks


----------



## Mimi4Au (Jan 23, 2014)

phpwiz said:


> Hi Andreyx,
> 
> I have been rejected once by ViC for state nomination. It is going to be about 6 months soon. I saw one forum members being accepted second time for vic ss nomination. I am planning for the same, but I need to know if he/she applied with same details again but cant find the member, as I cant comprehend what could have changed drastically in 6 months which got the invite. Can I expect any different outcome if I apply again with the same details ? Any similar experience in your view ?
> 
> Your views and experience solicited.


Hiiiii.. 

I was invited in da second attempt. and granted Visa last month. 

what I did differently was I rearranged my CV. My CV was not more than 3 pages. n included all the information about my job experience, education, training programs n professional memberships. 

other than that all other documents are same. 

Good luck...


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Mimi4Au said:


> Hiiiii..
> 
> I was invited in da second attempt. and granted Visa last month.
> 
> ...


Great. Whats was your points breakdown.?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mitrkapil (Mar 6, 2016)

tartee said:


> I just want to make a quick update here. Just received the acknowledgement email from Vic this morning. It took exactly 3 weeks from the date of application.


Same for me , i received acknowledgement after 3 weeks after applying, i had submitted my Nomination request on 25th March and received Acknowledgment on 15th April 2016.


----------



## mitrkapil (Mar 6, 2016)

mitrkapil said:


> Hello Guys,
> Joining this very informative forum. Submitted my EOI last week after lot of waiting .
> 
> ANZO Code: ICT Security Specialist 262112
> ...


Hello All, received acknowledgment on 15th April, awaiting results of nomination...


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

mitrkapil said:


> Same for me , i received acknowledgement after 3 weeks after applying, i had submitted my Nomination request on 25th March and received Acknowledgment on 15th April 2016.


Hmm average time is 2 weeks i guess. I have submitted it last week. Can you confirm one thing; after submitting the application no email is received instantly and there is no submitted application shown after logging in liveinvictoria.com

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mitrkapil (Mar 6, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Hmm average time is 2 weeks i guess. I have submitted it last week. Can you confirm one thing; after submitting the application no email is received instantly and there is no submitted application shown after logging in liveinvictoria.com
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Not sure about it as my application was submitted by Agent so not sure about instant email and status on portal


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Hmm average time is 2 weeks i guess. I have submitted it last week. Can you confirm one thing; after submitting the application no email is received instantly and there is no submitted application shown after logging in liveinvictoria.com
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Can anyone help me with this query ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

supernova123 said:


> mitrkapil said:
> 
> 
> > Same for me , i received acknowledgement after 3 weeks after applying, i had submitted my Nomination request on 25th March and received Acknowledgment on 15th April 2016.
> ...


Not sure what is average time, but you can expect the acknowledge email between 2-3 weeks after submission date. There is no instant response right after submission and no way to track or even see your submitted application in their website.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

tartee said:


> Not sure what is average time, but you can expect the acknowledge email between 2-3 weeks after submission date. There is no instant response right after submission and no way to track or even see your submitted application in their website.


Thank man just need to confirm. Did you applied for NSW as well ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

supernova123 said:


> tartee said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what is average time, but you can expect the acknowledge email between 2-3 weeks after submission date. There is no instant response right after submission and no way to track or even see your submitted application in their website.
> ...


No, i didn't apply for NSW.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Can anyone help me with this query ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I applied on 28 december, 2015 and got directly the result on 15 Jan 2016, which I again appealed and got final result on 21 jan, 2016.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Mimi4Au said:


> Hiiiii..
> 
> I was invited in da second attempt. and granted Visa last month.
> 
> ...


Hi Mimi4Au,

What reason was given to you for rejection ? I was told that Since I was studying in Other state, I need to have an Offer of Employment or Complete my studies.

What reason was given to you ? did you apply your application from Outside Australia ?

Thanks & regards.


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

*Victoria state asked me to withdraw other states EOI*

I applied for 190 Victoria SS as registered nurse (55+5). I recieved email from Victoria to withdraw other 2 EOI of different states otherwise they won't process my application. I already withdraw the applications,,,,I want to know is that a postive sign and around how much time they will take for invitation..they sent me standard email of 12 weeks


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

Jolly47 said:


> I applied for 190 Victoria SS as registered nurse (55+5). I recieved email from Victoria to withdraw other 2 EOI of different states otherwise they won't process my application. I already withdraw the applications,,,,I want to know is that a postive sign and around how much time they will take for invitation..they sent me standard email of 12 weeks


Hi,

How come Victoria know that you have 2 EOI's? Did you mentioned while applying VIC SS?

As far as I know, if you select any state in EOI, your details will be shared only with state which you have selected!

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

*No idea*



Jay1629 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How come Victoria know that you have 2 EOI's? Did you mentioned while applying VIC SS?
> 
> ...


I have no Idea..how they find out my other EOI..I applied through agent and he didn't mentioned about EOI..on my agent advice I withdraw the other EOI...so not sure whether I did the right thing or not


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Jolly47 said:


> Jay1629 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Y m feeling worried???? :|


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Y m feeling worried???? :|


I am curious about your case. Because there are many applicants who applied for multiple states, but haven't heard any case like this. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Same here everyone is applying in multiple states unless they have high points


----------



## kundu30 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,

What are the chances of getting an invite for 55+5 points for 261313 ANZSCO code(Software engineer).

Age-30
Edu-15
EXP-0
PTE 2nd Attempt -10 (LRSW/78,74,80,76)

Total-55 points

I need suggestion if i should lodge EOI or should word hard on PTE again.

Please Reply guys,suggestions needed.


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

*Detail here*

Detail: The email they sent me Cleary says that I have applied 2 different EOI's with different states and they advised me to withdraw both EOI's in order to process the Victorian EOI and given me time frame of one month otherwise they will reject my application. They also requested me to provide the evidence of withdrawn EOI's and if I chose to stay with Victoria then provide the commitment to Victoria


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Victoria State Nomination*

Hi Experts

Any body got the invite for Victoria with (55+5) 60 Points recently for ICT BA

Kindly advice.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Jolly47 said:


> Detail: The email they sent me Cleary says that I have applied 2 different EOI's with different states and they advised me to withdraw both EOI's in order to process the Victorian EOI and given me time frame of one month otherwise they will reject my application. They also requested me to provide the evidence of withdrawn EOI's and if I chose to stay with Victoria then provide the commitment to Victoria


A name search on the EOI database + some additional checks will easily connect the person with multiple EOIs. 

It is just a matter of whether the staff processing your nomination application bothers to check for this or not.


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

Thanks Dave


----------



## diehard83 (Mar 30, 2016)

Out of curiosity, does any one know or got a invitation themselves for vic ss with 55 pointer in 263111 ?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Any body got the invite for Victoria with (55+5) 60 Points recently for ICT BA
> 
> ...


you can check it over immitracker 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Sf80 said:


> Same here everyone is applying in multiple states unless they have high points


I thought, it is advisable to apply one state after another. I know time is not on everyone's side. But I personally feel if there is no restriction on your ANZSCO code and no preference but just want to get extra 5 points to reach 60 points, one should apply VIC first then after result, go for NSW.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

tartee said:


> I thought, it is advisable to apply one state after another. I know time is not on everyone's side. But I personally feel if there is no restriction on your ANZSCO code and no preference but just want to get extra 5 points to reach 60 points, one should apply VIC first then after result, go for NSW.


Nsw is very competitive for the 55 pointers

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

supernova123 said:


> tartee said:
> 
> 
> > I thought, it is advisable to apply one state after another. I know time is not on everyone's side. But I personally feel if there is no restriction on your ANZSCO code and no preference but just want to get extra 5 points to reach 60 points, one should apply VIC first then after result, go for NSW.
> ...


Yeah, exactly, while nsw is very competitive for 55 pointers, why take a risk applying parallel with VIC. I would rather focus on VIC and same time push up for pte. Anyway VIC take max 3mths for the outcome.


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Query to people who have got the invite. Can you please confirm which email id we will receive the invite mail from. Thanks in advance..


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

In2aus said:


> Query to people who have got the invite. Can you please confirm which email id we will receive the invite mail from. Thanks in advance..


[email protected]


----------



## valaj (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have one query regarding eVisa and this question is for my friends who have already received Grant.

I have already lodged my visa on 19th Apirl and I have received an acknowledgement for the same. But now when I login to Immi Account, it shows me my application in the List of applications table along with a check box and there is a Submit applications button below. When I click on the reference number in this table, it takes me to the Application page. And here it says that "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed."

My question is - Do I need to Submit application? Or should I just have to wait for the Case Officer to get allocated to my application??


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

What are the chances of getting VIC state nomination with below facts?

Occupation - Software Engineer
Total points - 55 +5(state nomination)
PTE-A - More than 65 and less than 79.
Exp - 4.7 yrs
Age - 27 yrs
Any Connection in Vic - Yes (Blood relative present).

Any one who knows the internal process of selection? Please help.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> What are the chances of getting VIC state nomination with below facts?
> 
> Occupation - Software Engineer
> Total points - 55 +5(state nomination)
> ...


Bro why are you counting on chances. If Its the maximum you can claim then go ahead and apply. Anyways you can get an idea from myimmitracker. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy05 (Jan 10, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Any body got the invite for Victoria with (55+5) 60 Points recently for ICT BA
> 
> ...


Hi Ridhi,

Please let me know if you got invitation. I am also on 55 + 5 points (ICT Business Analyst).

Regards,
Aman


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Victoria State Nomination*

Hi Aman

I cannot apply mate as I am on 457 visa in Australia and in NSW State.
I can only apply for NSW State. 
I now have 65 Points with SS. 


Regards
Ridhi


----------



## rameshzombie (Jan 7, 2016)

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> I got my acs done in sep 2015 and final experience was 2.3 year (after deduction) and got rejected by vic(55+5)......now my experience has increased and eligible to get 5 points for that. Please let me know if i need to get my ACS done again or previous one will work to apply for vic again with 60+5 points.


You don't have to get the ACS again. Use the same ACS result.
ACS gives the start date of the skilled experience. So from the start date till today will be your experience.


----------



## dex_shar (Apr 7, 2014)

rameshzombie said:


> You don't have to get the ACS again. Use the same ACS result.
> ACS gives the start date of the skilled experience. So from the start date till today will be your experience.


I think this applies only if you are in same role with same company. Experienced people can tell more on this.


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Any invites from vic recently?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

In2aus said:


> Any invites from vic recently?


Nope 4 weeks from ack already  nothin


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

6 weeks from the date of acknowledgement no reply .:sob:


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Can any one please tell me what page is being displayed after submitting the online Victoria nomination application?

In my case, i received an error page saying no data response from server.
And now i cannot check my status as nothing is being displayed in my account.
i am getting Create new application option now.

How can i check if my application was submitted or not?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> Can any one please tell me what page is being displayed after submitting the online Victoria nomination application?
> 
> In my case, i received an error page saying no data response from server.
> And now i cannot check my status as nothing is being displayed in my account.
> ...


after submission a full page of application details is shown on the screen. and option to create a new application is shown. In your case it seems like your application is submitted as you don't have any previous application in your login panel. But still cant say what actually happened at your end.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Please check right hand top conner. There must be a heading saying status with the status displayed. If it says submitted then u just need to wait.


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> after submission a full page of application details is shown on the screen. and option to create a new application is shown. In your case it seems like your application is submitted as you don't have any previous application in your login panel. But still cant say what actually happened at your end.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thanks..
can i submit my application again? Is it going to impact?


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

In2aus said:


> Please check right hand top conner. There must be a heading saying status with the status displayed. If it says submitted then u just need to wait.


I didnt find any submit status anywhere on the page


----------



## valaj (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello Friends, I would be grateful if someone can help me out with my query...



valaj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one query regarding eVisa and this question is for my friends who have already received Grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Does any one got invite recently ?? Haven't heard any good news on this thread for a long time.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

I've received an email from [email protected] to take the survey; applied for the Victoria SS couple of weeks ago for the 2nd time, and received this email today morning. 

I've applied once on last year September, got rejected. 

Age - 30
Exp. - 5 years (5 points)
Qual - 15
PTE - 10

Over all - 60 + 5(SS) 

Occupation - Software Engineer


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Can anyone please share the contents of acknowledgement email?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

prakash1243 said:


> I've received an email from [email protected] to take the survey; applied for the Victoria SS couple of weeks ago for the 2nd time, and received this email today morning.
> 
> I've applied once on last year September, got rejected.
> 
> ...


What kind of survey? And when do you received the acknowledgement ? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> Can anyone please share the contents of acknowledgement email?


Have you got the acknowledgement?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Have you got the acknowledgement?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I Have written an email to them to query about the submission page error.

So, they have replied that it is submitted and given me a reference number.

So, is this an acknowledgement? or just a reply to my email?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> I Have written an email to them to query about the submission page error.
> 
> So, they have replied that it is submitted and given me a reference number.
> 
> So, is this an acknowledgement? or just a reply to my email?


Hmm well thats great. It seems like an acknowledgement because they have mentioned on their website that they will provide reference number in acknowledgement. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

Dear Sir / Madam, 

VICTORIAN GOVERNMENT SKILLED AND BUSINESS MIGRATION PROGRAM SURVEY 

The Victorian Government’s Skilled and Business Migration Program undertakes an annual review of client satisfaction with its service. The purpose of this review is to improve the services offered to future clients. 


But, I haven't received any acknowledgement yet from Victoria, It's been 2 weeks, since I applied for SS; Is it expected ? Please let me know




supernova123 said:


> What kind of survey? And when do you received the acknowledgement ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

prakash1243 said:


> Dear Sir / Madam,
> 
> VICTORIAN GOVERNMENT SKILLED AND BUSINESS MIGRATION PROGRAM SURVEY
> 
> ...


It seems like some kind of generic survey. Yes they do send the acknowledgement email within 2 to 3 weeks.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Dear all, 

When you upload the CV for Vic ss application, did you upload the cover letter also? How many pages in your CV? What is the ideal number of pages for Au standard CV? 

And those who register their entries in myimmitracker, I am not sure if they are in this forum but, Nav1409 and S80, who stated submitted on 16th March, did they receive invite? It seems like, it has been more than 60 days since last batch of invites.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

tartee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> When you upload the CV for Vic ss application, did you upload the cover letter also? How many pages in your CV? What is the ideal number of pages for Au standard CV?
> 
> And those who register their entries in myimmitracker, I am not sure if they are in this forum but, Nav1409 and S80, who stated submitted on 16th March, did they receive invite? It seems like, it has been more than 60 days since last batch of invites.


Nope recieved ?? nothing after ack  8 weeks from submission already  5.5 from ack (


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Hi Friends,
Are they (VIC) really inviting/nominating people ? I am working in Melbourne for last 11 months in IT (261311). Applied in first week of April. They asked for commitment letter after 2 weeks as I previously lived/worked in Sydney, which I sent after 1 day.Four weeks completed after commitment letter. 

No response yet.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

ykz said:


> Hi Friends,
> Are they (VIC) really inviting people? I am working in Melbourne for last 11 months in IT (261311). Applied in first week of April. They asked for commitment letter after 2 weeks as I previously lived/worked in Sydney, which I sent after 1 day, Four weeks completed after commitment letter.
> No response yet.



Ur question I can not answer

However I have a question about job market n living conditions in Melbourne if you don't mind sharing ur experience 

I am asking cause like most ppl this is a big move n between Sydney n Melbourne the entire internet is split... U stayed in both places u can perhaps give me (n ppl like me) some comparison


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

All help (or none of it ) will b highly appreciated


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Ur question I can not answer
> 
> However I have a question about job market n living conditions in Melbourne if you don't mind sharing ur experience
> 
> I am asking cause like most ppl this is a big move n between Sydney n Melbourne the entire internet is split... U stayed in both places u can perhaps give me (n ppl like me) some comparison



Job market – There is not much difference.
Living conditions – both same but Melbourne is definitely less expensive as compared to Sydney.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

ykz said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Ur question I can not answer
> ...


For
Family with kids? Work life balance? M in Dubai and the reason m planninv to move is v r done with all the stress of running endlessly... Good paying jobs but obviously compromise is family life what we want to njoy more now...


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Last working day of this week? Did anyone get lucky this week?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Nope eoi submitted 16 March Victoria forms 21st March I feel quite sometime already my ack was on 12th April what abt u??


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Sf80 said:


> Nope eoi submitted 16 March Victoria forms 21st March I feel quite sometime already my ack was on 12th April what abt u??


Did you all check spam mail and other mail folders? How abt EOI status? also didn't change and still show as SUBMITTED? It is really depressing to know that they took more than 5 weeks to response even after 3 weeks long waited ACK mail.

I am wishing Good luck and fast approval for everyone including myself..


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

tartee said:


> Did you all check spam mail and other mail folders? How abt EOI status? also didn't change and still show as SUBMITTED? It is really depressing to know that they took more than 5 weeks to response even after 3 weeks long waited ACK mail.
> 
> I am wishing Good luck and fast approval for everyone including myself..


How much did it took for you to get the approval ? It been more than two weeks and i m still waiting?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Nope eoi submitted 16 March Victoria forms 21st March I feel quite sometime already my ack was on 12th April what abt u??


Me to submitted on same date. EOI 16/03/2016..acknowledgement received 06 April 2016..still waiting.

What is your Anzacocode.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

supernova123 said:


> How much did it took for you to get the approval ? It been more than two weeks and i m still waiting?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I am still waiting for my approval. I just received Acknowledge mail only and it took exactly 3 weeks to get it. I submitted both my EOI(190) and VIC application on 20th April and received ACK mail on 11th May. Still waiting for approval.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

tartee said:


> I am still waiting for my approval. I just received Acknowledge mail only and it took exactly 3 weeks to get it. I submitted both my EOI(190) and VIC application on 20th April and received ACK mail on 11th May. Still waiting for approval.:fingerscrossed:


Yes its very frustrating to wait. They have officially mentioned 12 weeks of processing time on their website.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

I request everyone on this forum to put their details on myimmitracker and keep them updating so that everyone can have clear picture invites.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Friends,

Not sure even they are really inviting people nowadays. I have submitted my app in first week of April and I am working in Melbourne for last 11 months. They asked for commitment letter after 2 weeks, which i sent within one day, it means 4 weeks before.

No response after that. Really frustrating.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

ykz said:


> Friends,
> 
> Not sure even they are really inviting people nowadays. I have submitted my app in first week of April and I am working in Melbourne for last 11 months. They asked for commitment letter after 2 weeks, which i sent within one day, it means 4 weeks before.
> 
> No response after that. Really frustrating.


Yes you are right no good news so far.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

tartee said:


> I am still waiting for my approval. I just received Acknowledge mail only and it took exactly 3 weeks to get it. I submitted both my EOI(190) and VIC application on 20th April and received ACK mail on 11th May. Still waiting for approval.:fingerscrossed:


Please share the contents of acknowledgement email.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Eage said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope eoi submitted 16 March Victoria forms 21st March I feel quite sometime already my ack was on 12th April what abt u??
> ...


261111... m inclined towards Melbourne but in current situation m open to nsw also...

I got ITA from nsw and paid my fee on 10th April... There also it is quite... Only people with eoi in 2015 who got invited in 7th April or 15th April got nominated so far


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Can any one please tell what actually is written in a acknowledgment email and what is the format of reference number?


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> Please share the contents of acknowledgement email.


It is very standard email replied from [email protected]

It came with the subject with this format 
"Skilled Sponsored YOUR NAME SS-2016-XXXXX" 

Dear YOUR NAME,

Thank you for the information you sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-2016-XXXXX. The nominated occupation is 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer.

The application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.

To be eligible for nomination by the Victorian Government an applicant must first have an occupation on the Victorian Government State Nomination Occupation List. The occupation list identifies skills in demand in Victoria and is regularly updated to take into account changes in industry requirements for skilled professionals and tradespeople. The occupation list is an indication only of those occupations in demand in Victoria and having an occupation on this list does not guarantee nomination. 

The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with migration requirements or points required for migration. Any questions regarding migration beyond Victorian Government nomination should be directed to the Australian Government’s Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). See the DIBP website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection for more information.

Please contact us if you require further information about the Victorian Government’s Skilled and Business Migration Program.

Please quote Reference Number: SS-2016-XXXXX in all of your communication to us.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> Can any one please tell what actually is written in a acknowledgment email and what is the format of reference number?


Dear Applicant

Thank you for the information you sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-2016-XXXXX The nominated occupation is Xxxxx ICT cxxx

The application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.

To be eligible for nomination by the Victorian Government an applicant must first have an occupation on the Victorian Government State Nomination Occupation List. The occupation list identifies skills in demand in Victoria and is regularly updated to take into account changes in industry requirements for skilled professionals and tradespeople. The occupation list is an indication only of those occupations in demand in Victoria and having an occupation on this list does not guarantee nomination. 

The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with migration requirements or points required for migration. Any questions regarding migration beyond Victorian Government nomination should be directed to the Australian Government?s Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). See the DIBP website www.immi.gov.au for more information.

Please contact us if you require further information about the Victorian Government?s Skilled and Business Migration Program.

Please quote Reference Number: SS-2016-xxxxx in all of your communication to us.

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program
Investment and Trade
Department of Economic Development, Jobs, Transport and Resources
Level 33, 121 Exhibition Street Melbourne, GPO Box 4509 Melbourne, Victoria, Melbourne, 3000
www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au |
T: 03 9651 9756 | [email protected]


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Let's see friends , what happens next week.. Already 6 weeks completed. However, working (ICT) in Melbourne for last 11 months.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

ykz said:


> Let's see friends , what happens next week.. Already 6 weeks completed. However, working (ICT) in Melbourne for last 11 months.


Whats your anzoo code ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks a lot.


tartee said:


> It is very standard email replied from [email protected].au
> 
> It came with the subject with this format
> "Skilled Sponsored YOUR NAME SS-2016-XXXXX"
> ...


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Whats your anzoo code ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



I am from 261311 and on 457 VISA for last more than 11 months in Melbourne.


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Dear Applicant
> 
> Thank you for the information you sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-2016-XXXXX The nominated occupation is Xxxxx ICT cxxx
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Not sure what they doing......


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Yeah it is been quite sometime already no news


----------



## Intellectual (Jul 2, 2014)

Dear fellow members,

Hope you all are doing well.

I recently re-applied for the VIC-190 state sponsorship. 

Earlier in 2014, I applied for the same with 60 points (including the 5 sponsorship points) and my application was rejected. After almost 2 years, now I am claiming 5 points for the experience and again applied for the same with 60 points (lost 5 for age). They have asked me to provide the following clarifications which I have forwarded them, earlier also they asked for the same.....

"Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 

We note from the application that you have previously lived in NSW. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years. 

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:

 Why you have not visited Victoria on your previous trip/s to Australia
 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the state/territory in which you previously lived
 Why you do not want to live in the state/territory in which you previously lived
 Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

If we do not receive this statement within one month the file will be closed.

We look forward to your response.

Please quote Reference Number ************.

Thanks"

I wanted to ask you guys, what are my chances this time considering that my previous application was declined? 

In between those 2 years, my younger brother has migrated to Australia and made Melbourne his home and he's having a permanent job over there plus I am claiming 5 points for the experience which I gained during these years.

Sorry for the long post.

Thanks in advance for your reply...

Warm regards,


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

valaj said:


> Hello Friends, I would be grateful if someone can help me out with my query...


Hi Vajaj,

Did you apply your VIC SS app from Melbourne or India.. Actually i have applied and waiting for outcome.I am in Melbourne for last 11 months and on 457.

Just want to know my chances.


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Intellectual said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well.
> 
> ...


They ask same if you previously lived in NSW or any other Australia state.They asked the same thing from me.However, currently i am working in Melbourne and going to complete a year at here next month.
Don't know what actually they are looking. Still waiting for outcome..


----------



## valaj (Nov 17, 2014)

ykz said:


> Hi Vajaj,
> 
> Did you apply your VIC SS app from Melbourne or India.. Actually i have applied and waiting for outcome.I am in Melbourne for last 11 months and on 457.
> 
> Just want to know my chances.


I have applied from India. Good luck to you buddy.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Any news today?

Regards


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

In2aus said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Any news today?
> ...


Less than 12 weeks


----------



## Intellectual (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, would love to have Valaj's take on this....


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> In2aus said:
> 
> 
> > Sf80 said:
> ...


Thought no problem in aski g for update.


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi, does anyone have full update on the article in this link 
http://www.overseas-emigration.co.u...implement-points-based-visa-system-july-2016/ 

I feel this is the reason for no new invites.. 

By the way heard about a reject yesterday. He had applied on 23rd march.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Any news today?
> 
> Regards


No news at all

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

In2aus said:


> Hi, does anyone have full update on the article in this link
> http://www.overseas-emigration.co.u...implement-points-based-visa-system-july-2016/
> 
> I feel this is the reason for no new invites..
> ...



 I applied on March 16, did Victoria specific forms on March 20th acknowledegement on April 12... So hopefully let's see... Rejection reason was shared?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

In2aus said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > In2aus said:
> ...


I am an impatient person  I like getting done with things... Part of maturity is to do what is within ur influence and leave the rest guess am not mature enough despite my gray hair


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> In2aus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, does anyone have full update on the article in this link
> ...


Hi sf20,

Me to applied on the same day 16/03/2016.ack received on 06/04/2016..still awaiting for the reply.
What is your Anzacocode.

12 weeks is from the date of acknowledgement or EOI?


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

In2aus said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > In2aus said:
> ...


Sorry did not get the smilly right. Some problem to do it on phone


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

In2aus said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > In2aus said:
> ...


Means I can't wait any more :,((((((((


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Means I can't wait any more :,((((((((


Sf80, Haven't you received NSW invitation/nomination???
Why you want both??


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Rehan77 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Means I can't wait any more :,((((((((
> ...


I got nsw yesterday and I will be honest here

My first preference was/is Victoria from the beginning .... My reason for that Is better work/life balance we have small kids and we want to have a slower place of life.... To tell you our current pace we are dubai based and seen enough of running around etc.....

Having said that we want to get out of here for sure and spending two years in any place will not deter our family much that is why we applied for nsw later... But personally I don't want to make multiple moves and bother my kids that is why I want to start from one place

I know this might sound not right and I am equally divided on it but this is all honest..,


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Sf80 said:


> I got nsw yesterday and I will be honest here
> 
> My first preference was/is Victoria from the beginning .... My reason for that Is better work/life balance we have small kids and we want to have a slower place of life.... To tell you our current pace we are dubai based and seen enough of running around etc.....
> 
> ...


Meaning you have got approval from NSW yesterday? Are you going to withdraw your VIC application?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Eage said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > In2aus said:
> ...


261111 12 week from acknowledegement as per my understanding....


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

tartee said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > I got nsw yesterday and I will be honest here
> ...


Yes I have got my approval from nsw yesterday ...I will wait


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> I got nsw yesterday and I will be honest here
> 
> My first preference was/is Victoria from the beginning .... My reason for that Is better work/life balance we have small kids and we want to have a slower place of life.... To tell you our current pace we are dubai based and seen enough of running around etc.....
> 
> ...


No Sf80, you are very much right!!
Actually I also applied for NSW only after getting rejected by Victoria, Melbourne is cheaper and much better place to live!! All the best with that 
Another thing, my brother also got NSW SS followed by VISA last year but he couldn't find job in NSW for 3-4 months but got one in Melbourne within a month of trying, so he moved there after excusing NSW.
However, I won't recommend you to do that as it will adversely impact your citizenship procedure after recommended years of stay in Australia.
Do it the right way, rather than regretting later.


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Shall i create another EOI with NSW as selected state? What do you guys suggest?
Is it going to impact my previous EOI where i have selected Victoria?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Rehan77 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > I got nsw yesterday and I will be honest here
> ...


Yes true.... Honestly speaking I am not worried about jobs much now... 

When we made up our mind we are willing to start fresh... Our concern is family life... Dubai is a beautiful place to live very secure paying us good etc but you need time to enjoy all this and unfortunately getting time is rare... 

Cost of living is almost same in Sydney and dubai Sydney little more but if we put child education in the mix everything equalize  education is expensive here minimum you pay aud 10k for reasonable primary education daycare/nursery charges are even beyond 

So we are thinking about family priorities rest God knows better what is stored for each one of us


----------



## kishore007 (May 24, 2016)

How do we get the invitation letter for Australia state sponsorship if we apply through agent, mail to our registered mail or they will inform the agent?. I have submitted my application in Mar 2016.

Thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kishore007 said:


> How do we get the invitation letter for Australia state sponsorship if we apply through agent, mail to our registered mail or they will inform the agent?. I have submitted my application in Mar 2016. Thanks in advance


The would normally send details to agent - and in your EOI a button to apply for a visa will appear.


----------



## Abhinav002 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Query!!*

Hi,
I was bit confused between NSW and Victoria, I have already applied EOI on 25 April for NSW but no invitation yet, can I also apply for Victoria, is the process is faster there or what are the chances to get ITA??

Please suggest .

Occupation: 261311
Points : 60+ 5 NSW
60 (189)


:juggle:


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Abhinav002 said:


> Hi,
> I was bit confused between NSW and Victoria, I have already applied EOI on 25 April for NSW but no invitation yet, can I also apply for Victoria, is the process is faster there or what are the chances to get ITA??
> 
> Please suggest .
> ...


My code is 261111 points 60+5
Timeline for Victoria
---------------------------

Eoi submitted 16th March 2016
Victoria specific form: March 20, 2016
Acknowledegement: April 12, 2016
Approval: still waiting


NSW timeline
-------------------
Eoi submitted: March 20, 2016
ITA: April 07,2016
Paid fees: April 10, 2016
Nomination /approval: may 23, 2016

I will update you if I get Victoria approval within the week or next I have decided to wait till June 16 to get the invite from Victoria


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Expert here, please suggest me what should I do now.

When I submit my 190 EOI, I choose preferred state as *ANY*. Then I applied for Victoria state nomination. I didn't apply for any other state nomination. I have applied for VIC on 20 April and received ack mail on 11 May. 

Should I update my EOI with preferred stated as *VIC*?

What will be the impact if I do that?

Should I inform VIC state department that I made the changes?

Will my EOI submitted date be changed?

I just saw many people suggesting to submit with dedicated state in EOI so I am worried and thinking should change or not.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Any news here why Victoria is absolutely quiet


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Any news here why Victoria is absolutely quiet


Don't no what this silence mean. May be there are people outside the forum recieving invites. One last month is left before the new year lets hope for the best.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

True


----------



## rajesh155 (May 25, 2016)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and plz help me in the 190 visa process.

I applied 190 Victoria EOI and skilled animation form with 60+5 points on 24/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).

When can I expect the invite?

Thanks in Advance

Points details
Age-30
Edu-15
Eng-10 scored 65 in all modules pte
Acs-positive with 5 points


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

rajesh155 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and plz help me in the 190 visa process.
> 
> ...


Have you applied on liveinvictoria site separatly for the nomination ? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rajesh155 (May 25, 2016)

Yes I did on same day

189 EOI-10/05/2016 with 60 points
190 NSW EOI with 60+5 points on 25/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).
Points details
Age-30
Edu-15
Eng-10 scored 65 in all modules pte
Acs-positive with 5 points


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Not just nominations but approvals on the quieter side as well. I lodged my Vic Visa on 16th Apr and have loaded all my documents. Yet its 6 weeks and there has been no CO contact yet.

A bit worried now. Anyone here with similar delay?


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

rajesh155 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and plz help me in the 190 visa process.
> 
> ...


It takes ages mate.. 8 weeks completed for me after submitting the app. 5 weeks completed after ack. No update yet. 
Even though I am 457 visa holder and living in Melbourne.

Really frustrating !!


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

ykz said:


> It takes ages mate.. 8 weeks completed for me after submitting the app. 5 weeks completed after ack. No update yet.
> Even though I am 457 visa holder and living in Melbourne.
> 
> Really frustrating !!


Nsw seems to be much quicker.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Victoria State Nomination*



ykz said:


> It takes ages mate.. 8 weeks completed for me after submitting the app. 5 weeks completed after ack. No update yet.
> Even though I am 457 visa holder and living in Melbourne.
> 
> Really frustrating !!



Hi

you will get it sooner or later as you are working in Melbourne. It is big plus to have employer from Melbourne. May be you will get it in couple of weeks,

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

One more week gone.... Anyone got lucky this week... Please update it will give us more hopes and help us go through this frustation...


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

In2aus said:


> One more week gone.... Anyone got lucky this week... Please update it will give us more hopes and help us go through this frustation...


Nothing mate.. Really frustrating. 
When you applied ?


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

In2aus said:


> One more week gone.... Anyone got lucky this week... Please update it will give us more hopes and help us go through this frustation...


looks like VIC has reached its quota and freeze to give further approval for this financial year.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

tartee said:


> looks like VIC has reached its quota and freeze to give further approval for this financial year.


Might be they should have inform us.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

I applied on 3rd apr


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Nothing from my side also lets c if my consultant have something for me tomorrow


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

In2aus said:


> I applied on 3rd apr


Even one week before me.

Not sure what they doing....

Will call them on Monday.That is only option as they dont have any other tracking system.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

ykz said:


> In2aus said:
> 
> 
> > I applied on 3rd apr
> ...


I applied March 16


----------



## nandakumar_blore (May 27, 2016)

mystique1234 said:


> Not just nominations but approvals on the quieter side as well. I lodged my Vic Visa on 16th Apr and have loaded all my documents. Yet its 6 weeks and there has been no CO contact yet.
> 
> A bit worried now. Anyone here with similar delay?


Same here. Applied on 18th April, no CO contact/acknowledgement/no updates yet.

Waiting:confused2:


----------



## nandakumar_blore (May 27, 2016)

tartee said:


> looks like VIC has reached its quota and freeze to give further approval for this financial year.


Hi Tartee,

I don't think they would send invite to people without knowing the quota limits .

We both have same points breakup. Same CSOL code 263111.

Points breakup : Age -30, Degree- 15, English -10, Experience -0, Total=55+5(Victoria SS)
ACS positive: 23/Dec/2015
EOI submission: 21/Jan/2016
Victoria application: 21/Jan/2016
Acknowledgement Vic: 04/Feb/2016
Invite received : 24/Feb/2016
Application submitted: 18/Apr/2016
PCC+Medical+form 80+all remaining docs: 21/Apr/2016

Co contact: :confused2:

Grant": :juggle:


Lets hope for the best. All the best for you too..


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

nandakumar_blore said:


> tartee said:
> 
> 
> > looks like VIC has reached its quota and freeze to give further approval for this financial year.
> ...


Just one query. Quota limits are only for 189 visa, right? 190 should not get affected with it.


----------



## nandakumar_blore (May 27, 2016)

In2aus said:


> Just one query. Quota limits are only for 189 visa, right? 190 should not get affected with it.


Yes. Not 100% sure about that. They might maintain some quota limits internally.

Regards,
Nandakumar


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Anyone got lucky today?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

In2aus said:


> Anyone got lucky today?


Not me atleast ?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

I am tired waiting for Victoria


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Guys have you checked myimmitracker one person has posted that he has got invitation today. Supprising thing is he had applied vic ss on 14 may... Are we doing something wroung here....


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Ykz did you call them today? Should we call them only then they are working on our case?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

In2aus said:


> Guys have you checked myimmitracker one person has posted that he has got invitation today. Supprising thing is he had applied vic ss on 14 may... Are we doing something wrong here....


You are right just checked... I am clueless but atleast something is moving then ... Let's wait this week and see


----------



## rajesh155 (May 25, 2016)

Guys, where do I find myimmitracker and how to update

189 EOI-10/05/2016 with 60 points
190 NSW EOI with 60+5 points on 25/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).
Points details
Age-30
Edu-15
Eng-10 scored 65 in all modules pte
Acs-positive with 5 points


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

rajesh155 said:


> Guys, where do I find myimmitracker


Myimmitracker dot com


----------



## rajesh155 (May 25, 2016)

funnybond4u said:


> Myimmitracker dot com


Thanks mate

-------------------------------------------------------
189 EOI-10/05/2016 with 60 points
190 NSW EOI with 60+5 points on 25/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).
Points details
Age-30
Edu-15
Eng-10 scored 65 in all modules pte
Acs-positive with 5 points


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

In2aus said:


> Ykz did you call them today? Should we call them only then they are working on our case?


No mate. Try to call them but could not able to reach.

Sent an email on Wednesday and got response on Thursday. 

"Your application is currently being assessed. "

Usually max time limit is 45- 55 days for them which i noticed in this forum and we all already completed that.Not sure how long it will take to assessed ?

what is myimmitracker? how you check it?


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

nandakumar_blore said:


> Hi Tartee,
> 
> I don't think they would send invite to people without knowing the quota limits .
> 
> ...


Hi nandakumar_blore,

I am just thinking may be they have quota for total number of victoria nomination. For your case, since you have gotten the state nomination from Victoria, it is safe. Its just a matter of time for the processing of visa. Thanks for the info. Yeah, I have the same breakup point like you and I hope to get nominated for additional 5 points. Praying and trying to be very patient..sigh..

Regards,
Tartee


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

tartee said:


> Hi nandakumar_blore,
> 
> I am just thinking may be they have quota for total number of victoria nomination. For your case, since you have gotten the state nomination from Victoria, it is safe. Its just a matter of time for the processing of visa. Thanks for the info. Yeah, I have the same breakup point like you and I hope to get nominated for additional 5 points. Praying and trying to be very patient..sigh..
> 
> ...


Hi Tartee,

Just saw your entry in ImmiTracker. I applied fro Vic SS on 9th May and I received the acknowledgement on 30th May (exactly after 3 weeks). I noticed that you have total 2 years of experience. Is this a mistake. Because according to my knowledge Vic requirement is IELTS 7 each and minimum 3 years of experience.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

gajanayake said:


> Hi Tartee,
> 
> Just saw your entry in ImmiTracker. I applied fro Vic SS on 9th May and I received the acknowledgement on 30th May (exactly after 3 weeks). I noticed that you have total 2 years of experience. Is this a mistake. Because according to my knowledge Vic requirement is IELTS 7 each and minimum 3 years of experience.



Hi gajanayake,

The 2 years experience is given by ACS as they only count years of experience after degree. In fact, I have total of 12 years experience. Some from this forum said victoria count overall years of working experience so I just applied.

Regards,


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Any news guys??


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

Applied on 15th April on occupation:254499 Victoria SS (55+5 points), recieved email on 9th May to withdraw other state EOI's and provide proof, withdraw the EOI's and send them proof on 11th May, recieved standard acknowledgment email of 12 week processing time on same day 11th May, but no response after that. I applied through agent and he provided me EOI login details and didn't provide the login details of live in Victoria state site, I want to know once invited or rejected by VIC SS will anything change on EOI site(Status) , right now status is coming as submitted


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Jolly47 said:


> Applied on 15th April on occupation:254499 Victoria SS (55+5 points), recieved email on 9th May to withdraw other state EOI's and provide proof, withdraw the EOI's and send them proof on 11th May, recieved standard acknowledgment email of 12 week processing time on same day 11th May, but no response after that. I applied through agent and he provided me EOI login details and didn't provide the login details of live in Victoria state site, I want to know once invited or rejected by VIC SS will anything change on EOI site(Status) , right now status is coming as submitted


Will change to invited if approved by vic..


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Any news guys??


Nothing for me ..... Others pls respond....


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

In2aus said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Any news guys??
> ...


Absolute silence today completed 10 weeks since I applied and 7 since acknowledgement... 

I don't think anyone is getting any response from Victoria...


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Not sure what they doing? 

What is myimmitracker guys ? how we can check it ?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Guys i think we can get response after july 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Guys i think we can get response after july
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



Why you feel so.

Today I completed 11 weeks after submitting my EOI application and 8 weeks after acknowledgement.


----------



## diehard83 (Mar 30, 2016)

After getting the ack email - Thats what I am thinking the email that I got today ( applied on 10th May ). Will I be able to see my application ? I do see they mentioned the application # on that email. 

But I am not able to see any application under my login on VIC site.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

diehard83 said:


> After getting the ack email - Thats what I am thinking the email that I got today ( applied on 10th May ). Will I be able to see my application ? I do see they mentioned the application # on that email.
> 
> But I am not able to see any application under my login on VIC site.


There won't be any information available on the Victoria site after the application. You will receive the nomination email directly, without any tracking.


----------



## diehard83 (Mar 30, 2016)

funnybond4u said:


> There won't be any information available on the Victoria site after the application. You will receive the nomination email directly, without any tracking.


Oh ;(

Ok.


----------



## kundu30 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,

What are the chances of getting an invite for 55+5 points for 261313 ANZSCO code(Software engineer).

Age-30
Edu-15
EXP-0
PTE 2nd Attempt -10 (LRSW/78,74,80,76)

Total-55 points

I need suggestion if i should lodge EOI or should word hard on PTE again.

Please Reply guys,suggestions needed


----------



## nandakumar_blore (May 27, 2016)

kundu30 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What are the chances of getting an invite for 55+5 points for 261313 ANZSCO code(Software engineer).
> 
> ...



I have the same points break up like you. ANZSCO code: 263111. But i received invite from Victoria in Feb 2016. Try your luck. 

Regards,
Nandakumar


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kundu30 said:


> Hi Guys, What are the chances of getting an invite for 55+5 points for 261313 ANZSCO code(Software engineer). Age-30 Edu-15 EXP-0 PTE 2nd Attempt -10 (LRSW/78,74,80,76) Total-55 points I need suggestion if i should lodge EOI or should word hard on PTE again. Please Reply guys,suggestions needed


Very bleak...


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Victoria State Nomination*



nandakumar_blore said:


> I have the same points break up like you. ANZSCO code: 263111. But i received invite from Victoria in Feb 2016. Try your luck.
> 
> Regards,
> Nandakumar


Hi Experts

I have applied for Victoria State Nomination on 24th May 2016. I am waiting for reply from them. My break up is as below for points
My skill is ICT BA 261111

Age 25 Points
Bachelor Deg 15 Points
PTE 10 Points
Aus 1 year exp 5 Points
Partner 5 Points 261313 
SS 5 Points
Total 65 Points

I have 8.4 years experience but 6 years deducted by ACS due to RPL.

As of now no response from Victoria. Any update by when we can expect response for invite from Victoria.

Regards'
Ridhi


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> nandakumar_blore said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same points break up like you. ANZSCO code: 263111. But i received invite from Victoria in Feb 2016. Try your luck.
> ...


Ridhi... I applied in March recieved acknowledgement in April ... Yesterday I completed 10 weeks from application and 7 from acknowledgement ... And it is all quiet... So I am not sure

May be when the new year start we recieve more nominations... As of now it is absolutely slow...

Having said that good luck hope you get it sooner thn me cause If I recall you have a certain date before which you need an invite

Regards


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Very bleak...


Hi andreyx how are the chances bleak in this case. There is person in this forum who was invited with this breakdown for same anzoo. Is there any issue in this breakdown.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Intellectual (Jul 2, 2014)

Dear Fellow members,

Just want to confirm as I have applied for VIC SS with 60 points on May 1st, 2016. Lets say I receive an acknowledgement from them by the end of this month and I straight away apply for the visa. Will I have appear for IELTS again as my IELTS/ACS both are expiring in July?? 

By the way, what's the expiry for IELTS/ACS now a days??? I heard IELTS validity has been increased to 3 years.

Thanks in advance for your detailed reply.

Warm regards,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Hi andreyx how are the chances bleak in this case. There is person in this forum who was invited with this breakdown for same anzoo. Is there any issue in this breakdown. Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


How many people apply? So you know? I have seen dozens if refusals. Why? I dont know.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> How many people apply? So you know? I have seen dozens if refusals. Why? I dont know.


Yes you are right, but in case of VIC SS a good resume plays a very important role. Most of the people are rejected on the basis of this resume factor I guess. Because If one person with 55 points is getting the nomination and the other with same Anzoo and greater points is rejected, it clearly shows that there was some thing wrong with the resume.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Yes you are right, but in case of VIC SS a good resume plays a very important role. Most of the people are rejected on the basis of this resume factor I guess. Because If one person with 55 points is getting the nomination and the other with same Anzoo and greater points is rejected, it clearly shows that there was some thing wrong with the resume.


I agree with you. Totally.


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Guys any updates? I see there has been one more reject on 31 may in immitracker.. 

Convincing myself thinking if i have not got a reject then will get invite shortly... Well some hope in a desert.... To keep myself motivated


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

In2aus said:


> Guys any updates? I see there has been one more reject on 31 may in immitracker.. Convincing myself thinking if i have not got a reject then will get invite shortly... Well some hope in a desert.... To keep myself motivated


Its slow(


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Its slow(


Its very slow and we are left with few more weeks for 2015-16 cycle.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

In2aus said:


> Guys any updates? I see there has been one more reject on 31 may in immitracker..
> 
> Convincing myself thinking if i have not got a reject then will get invite shortly... Well some hope in a desert.... To keep myself motivated


Well, I noticed that too. The person applied on 31st March and update about rejection on 31st May. Anyway the same person already got invite n approval from NSW. (Based on immitracker). I am thinking that whoever applied before 31st March and havent received the approval have hope now. Those application including mine which applied after 31st March should be processing now. Anyway it looks like vic will only send out the mail about rejection until july. Only start of July then they will start to send out approval..


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

In2aus said:


> Guys any updates? I see there has been one more reject on 31 may in immitracker..
> 
> Convincing myself thinking if i have not got a reject then will get invite shortly... Well some hope in a desert.... To keep myself motivated



To reject an application, they took 2 months. Strange !!


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

*Experience in VIC*

Team,
I have a total off 11 years Exp. But ACS deducted 6 years leaving me with 5 years in Nominated skill. Could you please let me know if I can apply for 11 years or 5 years in EOI for VIC


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Victoria State Nomination*



a2avin said:


> Team,
> I have a total off 11 years Exp. But ACS deducted 6 years leaving me with 5 years in Nominated skill. Could you please let me know if I can apply for 11 years or 5 years in EOI for VIC


Hi Avin

You can claim points from ACS skill met date. Points for 5 years only can be claimed regards
Ridhi
261111 ICT BA(60+5)
PTE A 84, 80, 71, 76 Over all 76 10 Points
NSW Exp 1 Year 5 Points
Qual 15 Points
Partner 261313 5 Points
Age 25 Points
SS 5 Points


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

I lodged Vic visa on 16th Apr. The CO finally contacted after 7 weeks asking for additional documents : Form80 for both of us. CPF documents which we dont have since we are not PRs in SG.Surprisingly though we applied Vic Visa, CO contact was from Adelaide.

Form80 is a stupid form to fill , requires the same details to be given again. And the worst section is where you have to fill what country you have travelled in last 10 years. We travel atleast twice every year. How am i supposed to come up with all details?

Any recommendations on what extra document to upload? Want to finish it up in one go.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

mystique1234 said:


> I lodged Vic visa on 16th Apr. The CO finally contacted after 7 weeks asking for additional documents : Form80 for both of us. CPF documents which we dont have since we are not PRs in SG.Surprisingly though we applied Vic Visa, CO contact was from Adelaide.
> 
> Form80 is a stupid form to fill , requires the same details to be given again. And the worst section is where you have to fill what country you have travelled in last 10 years. We travel atleast twice every year. How am i supposed to come up with all details?
> 
> Any recommendations on what extra document to upload? Want to finish it up in one go.


I totally agree I was filling form 80 for myself and it was a nightmare I have not yet started for my spouse... There were times when we travelled 5-6 times a year well the thing that I did was gone page by page i noted all the stamps date with country in excel after that I sorted them so for each visit there were 4 exit entry stamps made it kind of simpler (if you did that in some other way please share) now I have to do it for my spouse 

in another form somebody said in Google type visa 190 checklist you will get all documents
Good luck


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mystique1234 said:


> I lodged Vic visa on 16th Apr. The CO finally contacted after 7 weeks asking for additional documents : Form80 for both of us. CPF documents which we dont have since we are not PRs in SG.Surprisingly though we applied Vic Visa, CO contact was from Adelaide. Form80 is a stupid form to fill , requires the same details to be given again. And the worst section is where you have to fill what country you have travelled in last 10 years. We travel atleast twice every year. How am i supposed to come up with all details? Any recommendations on what extra document to upload? Want to finish it up in one go.


Two locations for CO: Adelaide and Brisbane. 

You have to include all travel.


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks Riddhi. Can we see the application after submitted? Track it forward. What's been the recent acknowledgement and result time..


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> I totally agree I was filling form 80 for myself and it was a nightmare I have not yet started for my spouse... There were times when we travelled 5-6 times a year well the thing that I did was gone page by page i noted all the stamps date with country in excel after that I sorted them so for each visit there were 4 exit entry stamps made it kind of simpler (if you did that in some other way please share) now I have to do it for my spouse
> 
> in another form somebody said in Google type visa 190 checklist you will get all documents
> Good luck


Have to do it your way I guess .


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Guys ceiling limits have been reached for IT related codes for 189... hope the limits are not reached for 190 and our respective codes...


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

In2aus said:


> Guys ceiling limits have been reached for IT related codes for 189... hope the limits are not reached for 190 and our respective codes...


Anyone got lucky today?


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

In2aus said:


> Anyone got lucky today?


Not sure, if there is any portal displaying current usage


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

In2aus said:


> In2aus said:
> 
> 
> > Guys ceiling limits have been reached for IT related codes for 189... hope the limits are not reached for 190 and our respective codes...
> ...


Nothing here  I might go ahead with nsw if nothing happened by mid june


----------



## sunny_australia (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Guys

My application was rejected by victoria. Can you please let me know by when I can apply again.

Regards


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

sunny_australia said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My application was rejected by victoria. Can you please let me know by when I can apply again.
> 
> Regards


Hi Sunny,

You can apply after 6 months from the date you got reject mail.


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

sunny_australia said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My application was rejected by victoria. Can you please let me know by when I can apply again.
> 
> Regards


Hi sunny,

If you don't mind,can you please share your time frame of your application.

Thanks.


----------



## sunny_australia (Sep 20, 2015)

Eage said:


> Hi sunny,
> 
> If you don't mind,can you please share your time frame of your application.
> 
> Thanks.


3months


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

3 months to reject an application...

Based on last 2-3 months results, it seems there is no chance and hope for VIC Sponsorship.

There is no specific criteria and no tracking system. We can not enquire on the progress of the application.


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

sunny_australia said:


> Eage said:
> 
> 
> > Hi sunny,
> ...


sunny_australia I am very sorry for your application rejection. 

could you pls let us know ur application date, points and anzcode


----------



## sunny_australia (Sep 20, 2015)

In2aus said:


> sunny_australia I am very sorry for your application rejection.
> 
> could you pls let us know ur application date, points and anzcode


I applied on 9th march and all details in my sign


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

sunny_australia said:


> In2aus said:
> 
> 
> > sunny_australia I am very sorry for your application rejection.
> ...


I applied March 16 no news


----------



## hashmeet (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi,
I live in india i have degree of Computer Science Engineering and i m applying for systems analyst code(190 visa) 1st job experince is not good as that company is closed now i worked there for 2 years and 5 months now the problem is that company was about to close when i left so i can arrange affidavite from my manger. He left job 5 months before me so he can give affidavite for only 2 years duration and after that no body is there who was in the company working .Only owner and HR were who used to be in the other city office and we were around 4 collegues i dont have any contact with them now. So my resgantion acceptance letter is after 2 yrs and 5 months and affidavite of 2 years only ,secondly our company dint used to give salary on time beacuse of financial issues so my total salary if i count was only of 18 months which used to come late and not on time (Detail from bank statement).


For second company i worked for 8 months there i used to have salary on time and all the papers are commplete and that company is still working (no issues with this experience)

From past one year i m not working anywhere

now i have few questions how many years and months will acs count my experience and if my acs is cleared will i be able to get state nomnation from any of the state 
i accpect nsw state how many years of work experience for system analyst do they require

Ilets score: w-7,r-7.5,l-7,s-8

Please help me as i m very confused i have only 2.8 years of experience if i count till my manager gave and if i count the total salary then only 2.2 years of salary came in my account 

please guide me and suggest what should i do will i get acs cleared and will i get state nomination .


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> I applied March 16 no news


Sf80 what is your anzoo code ?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

sunny_australia said:


> I applied on 9th march and all details in my sign


Hi sunny, in what specific domain of 261313 you have been working ?
Victoria is rejecting 261313 for people who wok in a particular domain, I am not sure but I guess database it is.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Guys there is a person satishksk might be available on this thread who got invite on 30 may and according to his entry he applied on 14 , this is quite strange since there are a lot of people in the queue.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

i don't think state sponsorship works on first come first serve basis. It all depends on the demand of one profession and skill set someone have. May be the guy who got quick VIC SS had his field in demand or he is a PhD. PhD will get the answer in 2 weeks as compared to others who cud get it anywhere between 10-12 weeks.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Victoria Invitation*



Raj M said:


> i don't think state sponsorship works on first come first serve basis. It all depends on the demand of one profession and skill set someone have. May be the guy who got quick VIC SS had his field in demand or he is a PhD. PhD will get the answer in 2 weeks as compared to others who cud get it anywhere between 10-12 weeks.



Hi
I applied on 24th May and still waiting and didn't even got the acknowledgement.
I hope they start replying soon. As this financial year is coming to end.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> I applied on 24th May and still waiting and didn't even got the acknowledgement.
> I hope they start replying soon. As this financial year is coming to end.
> 
> ...


I think state sponsorship does not depend on financial year unless Victoria decides to change the list. they updates the last one in Sept 2015 which means financial year does not apply to SS. Financial year applies to skilled migrants where they allocate a certain number of PR for all fields. Since SS depends on the demand of a profession, its all luck and skills we have to get the SS. 

P.S. Any PhD, who has applied for Vic SS recently ??


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > I applied March 16 no news
> ...


261111 ICT business analyst


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Raj M said:
> 
> 
> > i don't think state sponsorship works on first come first serve basis. It all depends on the demand of one profession and skill set someone have. May be the guy who got quick VIC SS had his field in demand or he is a PhD. PhD will get the answer in 2 weeks as compared to others who cud get it anywhere between 10-12 weeks.
> ...


Ridhi acknowledegement email is comin in 3 weeks


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Anyone is lucky here today? Its really hard to believe that VIC has no quota set for state nomination. It has been almost 40 days that no approval given out except for the person who got within 2 weeks.


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

tartee said:


> Anyone is lucky here today? Its really hard to believe that VIC has no quota set for state nomination. It has been almost 40 days that no approval given out except for the person who got within 2 weeks.


Nothing for me, still waiting....?


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Two people from Melbourne got invite within one week in May under streamlined pathway with 55+5 and Ielts 6.

Seems they are only inviting under streamlined pathway or PhD applicants....


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

ykz said:


> Two people from Melbourne got invite within one week in May under streamlined pathway with 55+5 and Ielts 6.
> 
> Seems they are only inviting under streamlined pathway or PhD applicants....


What is under streamlined pathway ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> ykz said:
> 
> 
> > Two people from Melbourne got invite within one week in May under streamlined pathway with 55+5 and Ielts 6.
> ...


For streamlined pathway you need have PhD. Then your application will be processed in 2 weeks


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

In2aus said:


> For streamlined pathway you need have PhD. Then your application will be processed in 2 weeks


or you are working in VIC on 457 VISA for last 1 year


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

ykz said:


> or you are working in VIC on 457 VISA for last 1 year


Have you tried it? or know someone who has utilised it?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

I have a PhD Life scientist from Cambridge and have got Positive assessment from vetassess. I will be submitting application soon. currently working on my CV. 

hope to get a positive invitation. 

Has anyone heard PhD getting rejected. or any idea how can they finish the processing in 2 weeks when others take 10 weeks.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Any suggestions on how long your CV was that you guys submitted to Victoria.... anyone who got SS would also be advatageous


----------



## davisnayagam (Jan 28, 2013)

Raj M said:


> Any suggestions on how long your CV was that you guys submitted to Victoria.... anyone who got SS would also be advatageous


_"Your CV should be around three to four pages long...."_

Source


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Any news today?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Any news today?


may i know your profile. Im life scientist with PhD. assessment all done.. just touching up my CV and then submitting soon.


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Any news today?


Nothing sf80. You must have completed 12 weeks by now?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

In2aus said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Any news today?
> ...


Nope 12 weeks will complete on June 13


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Raj M said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Any news today?
> ...


I applied for ICT BA with 60+5 points back in March... March 21 I submitted Victoria specific forms recieved ack after 3 weeks on April 12 from thn no news


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Have u all applied for EOI before VIC SS application submission ??


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Raj M said:


> Have u all applied for EOI before VIC SS application submission ??


Yes its the recommended way. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Raj M said:


> Have u all applied for EOI before VIC SS application submission ??


I did ... But as per Victoria site you can do it either way... You will get some time to create your eoi... But to avoid hassle better go the eoi way


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

kidu.nexus said:


> Have you tried it? or know someone who has utilised it?


No mate. I have not tried. Will be eligible after 2 weeks for Streamlined pathway. I mean, will complete one year in Melbourne on 457. 

But I know few people and some people are in this forum and Streamlined pathway 457 forum as well.


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Nope 12 weeks will complete on June 13


Hi mate,

I believe now you should send an email to them to know the status and to get an idea how long will take.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

@ykz
any one you know with PhD got any rejection from Vic ??

Any idea how can 2 weeks be enough for them to decide whereas for others its 12 weeks.


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Raj M said:


> @ykz
> any one you know with PhD got any rejection from Vic ??
> 
> Any idea how can 2 weeks be enough for them to decide whereas for others its 12 weeks.


I dont know anyone with PhD but they consider PhD and One year on 457 in VIC.. both under streamlined pathway.. I have not heard any one under streamlined pathway got rejection

I dont know how can 2 weeks be enough but i know few people who got their invite within *one *day under streamlined pathway...


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

ykz said:


> I dont know anyone with PhD but they consider PhD and One year on 457 in VIC.. both under streamlined pathway.. I have not heard any one under streamlined pathway got rejection
> 
> I dont know how can 2 weeks be enough but i know few people who got their invite within *one *day under streamlined pathway...



Wow.. one day. that means they are giving it to all those people with PhD. International PhDs also come under streamline path as written on the official website.


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Raj M said:


> Wow.. one day. that means they are giving it to all those people with PhD. International PhDs also come under streamline path as written on the official website.


Yes that is true..


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Sf80 said:


> In2aus said:
> 
> 
> > Sf80 said:
> ...


SF80, it stated as below..

The current processing time is approximately 12 weeks upon receipt of a completed application. 

The 12weeks start from application date or acknowledgement mail date?


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

tartee said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > In2aus said:
> ...


It's from application date..


----------



## crimsondarkn (Aug 21, 2015)

For those on a 457 Visa, how long is the wait to get Victoria State Nomination through streamline pathway? It's been exactly a week, and I have yet to receive an acknowledgement email. I thought they would process it within 2 week time frame?


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

In2aus said:


> tartee said:
> 
> 
> > Sf80 said:
> ...


Hi in2aus,

Are you sure on this that is from the date of application and not acknowledgement. Because in acknowledgement it states that you're application will take up to 12 weeks..

I think that is from the date of acknowledgement. I may be wrong please correct me.

Thanks


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Eage said:


> Hi in2aus,
> 
> Are you sure on this that is from the date of application and not acknowledgement. Because in acknowledgement it states that you're application will take up to 12 weeks..
> 
> ...


I think its from when u submitted the form to vic govt. 

I just applied for Vic SS under stream lined process for International Phds. I have a phd from cambridge. lets see how many day do they take and hope to get positive reply soon


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Eage said:


> In2aus said:
> 
> 
> > tartee said:
> ...


Hi Eage,
I am sure it's from application submission because when I had call them a week back asking for status the lady took out my case and said I have applied on 3rd Apr and as per there mail I need to wait till last week of june. If she would have taken acknowledge date then she should have asked me to wait till July end as my acknowledgement was on 28th Apr.


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

I received an email today asking about my financial worth, although i have declared while submitting my application.

As per the the website, they have mentioned AUD 30000, which is the same approx liquid cash i have declared. 

Is there any other particular range that is required by them?
And shall i submit the evidences too, although they have said its not required.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> I received an email today asking about my financial worth, although i have declared while submitting my application.
> 
> As per the the website, they have mentioned AUD 30000, which is the same approx liquid cash i have declared.
> 
> ...


are youthe lone applicant or do you have dependents?

you can declare other stuffs like gold or investment etc etc. and if you are not sure, better to give them 3-6 months statement with 30000+.



Please share your timeline


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Submitted on - 17th May, 2016 and I am lone applicant.

I didn't receive any Acknowledgement email.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> Submitted on - 17th May, 2016 and I am lone applicant.
> 
> I didn't receive any Acknowledgement email.


isn't it the page that opens after submission an acknowledgement ?

if they are asking you settlement funds, may be they want evidence


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Raj M said:


> isn't it the page that opens after submission an acknowledgement ?
> 
> if they are asking you settlement funds, may be they want evidence


no, Submitted page is not acknowledgement.

Yes i am going to submit evidence about liquid wealth.

But what about Gold investments?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> no, Submitted page is not acknowledgement.
> 
> Yes i am going to submit evidence about liquid wealth.
> 
> But what about Gold investments?


they would have to believe that. no option for them. you can only send them statement and tell them that you also have gold and other things worth ---


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> Raj M said:
> 
> 
> > isn't it the page that opens after submission an acknowledgement ?
> ...


If you want to show non liquid assets, you need to get it evaluated and attested and provide that statement. At least this is the process for visa. Never came accross a situation for Vic ss


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

In2aus said:


> sheikhaziz89 said:
> 
> 
> > Raj M said:
> ...


I had applied on 16 march, next week Tuesday it will be 12 weeks.

I have checked in immitracker one of the guy got invited in 120 days for Vic.

I received acknowledgement on 6 April. 

That's the reason I asked you are you sure about this.

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

In2aus said:


> If you want to show non liquid assets, you need to get it evaluated and attested and provide that statement. At least this is the process for visa. Never came accross a situation for Vic ss


Attested by whom?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

tartee said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > In2aus said:
> ...


Well I feel it is acknowledgement but m not sure also


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> Submitted on - 17th May, 2016 and I am lone applicant.
> 
> I didn't receive any Acknowledgement email.


You get in 3 weeks don't panic plus minus two three days


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> You get in 3 weeks don't panic plus minus two three days


I didn't get acknowledgment email but got an email today asking for my financial worth.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

tartee said:


> Hi gajanayake,
> 
> The 2 years experience is given by ACS as they only count years of experience after degree. In fact, I have total of 12 years experience. Some from this forum said victoria count overall years of working experience so I just applied.
> 
> Regards,





tartee said:


> Hi nandakumar_blore,
> 
> I am just thinking may be they have quota for total number of victoria nomination. For your case, since you have gotten the state nomination from Victoria, it is safe. Its just a matter of time for the processing of visa. Thanks for the info. Yeah, I have the same breakup point like you and I hope to get nominated for additional 5 points. Praying and trying to be very patient..sigh..
> 
> ...





Sf80 said:


> Well I feel it is acknowledgement but m not sure also


Look at in2aus scenario, he called and asked VIC and the lady who answered, referred to his application date and asked him to wait for 12 weeks. So I guess it could be application date.


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> In2aus said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to show non liquid assets, you need to get it evaluated and attested and provide that statement. At least this is the process for visa. Never came accross a situation for Vic ss
> ...


Attested by gazetted officer like you would have got your documents attested before submitting to ACS


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

*Mail Confirmation and acknowledgement*

Hi All,

My agent has submitted my Vic application on 2nd June. Would she receive any mail confirmation that the application has been submitted? or Is it the acknowledgement mail from Vic which we have to await?
I tried loging in to see the application after submission. But the application was not visible. Does it mean it has been submitted?
Would we be able to see the submitted applications in livinvic site?
Sorry for too many questions..


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

a2avin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My agent has submitted my Vic application on 2nd June. Would she receive any mail confirmation that the application has been submitted? or Is it the acknowledgement mail from Vic which we have to await?
> I tried loging in to see the application after submission. But the application was not visible. Does it mean it has been submitted?
> ...


I don't think you can see the application status anywhere now as it has been submitted. Your agent will get acknowledgement after certain point. Whole procedure might take around 12 weeks or so.


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

crimsondarkn said:


> For those on a 457 Visa, how long is the wait to get Victoria State Nomination through streamline pathway? It's been exactly a week, and I have yet to receive an acknowledgement email. I thought they would process it within 2 week time frame?


Hi Mate,

Have you applied under streamlined pathway ?


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Today I have asked them to withdraw my current application as it is 10 weeks completed after application submission and 8 weeks completed after ack, there is no response yet. Even I am not sure timeline is actually 12 weeks from application submit date or Ack received date. 

Really frustrated.

Will be eligible for Streamlined pathway(One year in VIC on 457) next week then I will submit a new application.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

ykz said:


> Today I have asked them to withdraw my current application as it is 10 weeks completed after application submission and 8 weeks completed after ack, there is no response yet. Even I am not sure timeline is actually 12 weeks from application submit date or Ack received date.
> 
> Really frustrated.
> 
> Will be eligible for Streamlined pathway(One year in VIC on 457) next week then I will submit a new application.


You may only submit one application form for this skilled visa in a six month period.


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

ykz said:


> Today I have asked them to withdraw my current application as it is 10 weeks completed after application submission and 8 weeks completed after ack, there is no response yet. Even I am not sure timeline is actually 12 weeks from application submit date or Ack received date.
> 
> Really frustrated.
> 
> Will be eligible for Streamlined pathway(One year in VIC on 457) next week then I will submit a new application.


Good. That seems faster.
please share how it goes.


----------



## crimsondarkn (Aug 21, 2015)

ykz said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Have you applied under streamlined pathway ?


Yeah, I submitted using the same method on the website, but attached the additional documents:

an electronic copy of the subclass 457 visa grant letter/email or a copy of the 457 visa page of their passport

a confirmation of employment letter or a copy of the contract of employment (note that the applicant may include more than one employer in this documentation).


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Acknowledgement letter that people are talking about here is from Victoria or EOI ??


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Raj M said:


> Acknowledgement letter that people are talking about here is from Victoria or EOI ??


Victoria


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Got Acknowledgement email today after 3 weeks & 1 day.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> Got Acknowledgement email today after 3 weeks & 1 day.


Yes they are taking 3 weeks these days .

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## crimsondarkn (Aug 21, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Yes they are taking 3 weeks these days .
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Are you guys on streamlined pathway or just normal?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

crimsondarkn said:


> Are you guys on streamlined pathway or just normal?


I would hope Im in stream line path bcz of my PhD from overseas.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

crimsondarkn said:


> Are you guys on streamlined pathway or just normal?


Normal pathway

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

no updates on the invitation ??


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi SF80,

You have applied for your visa through NSW invite right? Do you thing Victoria will still send invite to you? What is the status that you can see in skillselect? If the status has changed then victorIA also will know your status and might not send invite?


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Raj M said:


> no updates on the invitation ??


Nothing for me... everyone in the group please update.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

In2aus said:


> Nothing for me... everyone in the group please update.


Applied on 20th April.
Ack received on 11th May.
It has been 7 weeks from the application date. No news..
I plan to take back PTE to ace all 8.
I think that would have higher chance than getting VIC SS approval now.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

In2aus said:


> Hi SF80,
> 
> You have applied for your visa through NSW invite right? Do you thing Victoria will still send invite to you? What is the status that you can see in skillselect? If the status has changed then victorIA also will know your status and might not send invite?


My nsw eoi was seperate.. Anyways within next week m going to apply  it is just two years in the state. I don't know if Victoria will send it or not..


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

tartee said:


> In2aus said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing for me... everyone in the group please update.
> ...


I doubt that will have any affect on Victoria however you will have a better chance with higher numbers in 189


----------



## crimsondarkn (Aug 21, 2015)

On streamlined pathway, just got my ack email after 9 days.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

crimsondarkn said:


> On streamlined pathway, just got my ack email after 9 days.


Congrats... that means they will process faster. Please provide your profile for us. Are you Phd or working in Vic ??


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

crimsondarkn said:


> On streamlined pathway, just got my ack email after 9 days.


Are you working in VIC currently on 457. Bit strange usually under Streamlined pathway they dont send that 12 weeks ACK , they ask for any information if missing, otherwise directly send the nomination.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

ykz said:


> Are you working in VIC currently on 457. Bit strange usually under Streamlined pathway they dont send that 12 weeks ACK , they ask for any information if missing, otherwise directly send the nomination.



oh really ... so no acknowledgement for streamline path ppl... direct invite if accepted .. thats great..


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Raj M said:


> oh really ... so no acknowledgement for streamline path ppl... direct invite if accepted .. thats great..


As much as i know and same i have heard from many people who invited under streamline pathway. 

All got their nomination within 2 weeks without any ack.

But cant say anything about VIC. Earlier their average time for invite was 30-50 days for non streamlined pathway but after this April they are taking complete 3 months.

They dont have any tracking system and always say "your application is currently being assessed", when ask about application status but after 4-5 weeks of this response, Application is still currently being assessed.

Crazy people !!!!


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

ykz said:


> As much as i know and same i have heard from many people who invited under streamline pathway.
> 
> All got their nomination within 2 weeks without any ack.


Hope to get it without much hiccups... lets see how many days they take to invite me. I do hope that they don't reject it


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Raj M said:


> Hope to get it without much hiccups... lets see how many days they take to invite me. I do hope that they don't reject it



I hope so mate...


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Does the status have quota for each occupation like in case of 189 or they have combined quota for all occupations and does it get renewed every new financial year?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Does the status have quota for each occupation like in case of 189 or they have combined quota for all occupations and does it get renewed every new financial year?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I doubt if anyone can answer this. For 190 there might not be quota as the invitation depends on the demand in the field and candidates profile


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

You are right ....

Below statement is mentioned on their website. But who knows the reality....

"Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses."


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

*262111*

worried....

applied SS on March 30 ..(55+5). 262111 DBA ..

got acknowledged.. asked for the commitment letter gave them that ...

going to be 12 weeks by this month ...


Hope they wont reject but history says they would reject even after 3 months wait...

my bad   

In2Aus knows my case  same boat .



AJZ..


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

ykz said:


> You are right ....
> 
> Below statement is mentioned on their website. But who knows the reality....
> 
> "Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses."


Thanks man 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## zfromkh (Mar 20, 2016)

Dear Experts 
Need your help. I missed the first invitation due to some unavoidable circumstances. What is going to happen now? Please help me. How much time does it gonna take to get the next invitation?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

zfromkh said:


> Dear Experts
> Need your help. I missed the first invitation due to some unavoidable circumstances. What is going to happen now? Please help me. How much time does it gonna take to get the next invitation?


Donot know what you should do, but I think you can contact the VIC state to get better information,


----------



## diehard83 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello Guys,
I know it may be out of context question here, but just thought to check if anyone has done medical prior to invitation.

I am trying to complete my medical. I registered to immiaccount, but when i log in I dont see anything specific that says my health declaration. will I have to get access or do something to start my health declaration ?


Thanks


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

diehard83 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I know it may be out of context question here, but just thought to check if anyone has done medical prior to invitation.
> 
> I am trying to complete my medical. I registered to immiaccount, but when i log in I dont see anything specific that says my health declaration. will I have to get access or do something to start my health declaration ?
> ...


When you log in to the account, you will see Health Declaration on the side bar. Click on it and follow the instructions.


----------



## diehard83 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Not me atleast ?


Hey did you get the invite yet ?


----------



## diehard83 (Mar 30, 2016)

Raj M said:


> When you log in to the account, you will see Health Declaration on the side bar. Click on it and follow the instructions.


Thanks got it


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

diehard83 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Not me atleast ?
> ...


Nope. May I suggest don't go for medicals before invite it is totally unpredictable


----------



## diehard83 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Nope. May I suggest don't go for medicals before invite it is totally unpredictable


Hmm, in terms of what visa option to select ? or something else that may go wrong.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

diehard83 said:


> Hmm, in terms of what visa option to select ? or something else that may go wrong.


If you have a guaranteed invite within next month a then do the medicals.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

diehard83 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. May I suggest don't go for medicals before invite it is totally unpredictable
> ...


Time itself is the unpredictable variant here... There are people waiting with same points as mine since last year... Unlike 189 which is point based 190 is on sole discretion of the state ... They give it or not when to give all this is not crystal clear (atleast to me) 

Another point is Initial entry date... If you have considerations like mine that you can't travel before let's say winter break or summer break of your kids ( if you have any) working on a project, family /financial commitments etc then better to go for it once the co ask for it... I know people get excited and want to get direct grant ( which is absolutely beautiful if they can travel immediately) in all other cases I believe do pcc and medicals do it when asked for but obviously you know your circumstances better


----------



## In2aus (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi SF80,

I think your 12 weeks is completed, did to talk to them asking for status update?
if yes what did they say?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

what happened to the guy who got acknowledgment in 9 days ??


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

Today completed 12 weeks..no reply yet.
I think will get reply in July.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

there are elections in Australia in July, may be thats why they have slowed the process a little down.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Is anyone getting any state sponsorship or are all the states sleeping these days ?


Regards


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Victoria Invitation*



Raj M said:


> Is anyone getting any state sponsorship or are all the states sleeping these days ?
> 
> 
> Regards


Dear All,

I got the acknowledgement from Victoria today for confirmation of receiving the application exactly after 3 weeks from the date of lodgement of application.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Eage said:


> Today completed 12 weeks..no reply yet.
> I think will get reply in July.



You should call them mate or send an email to get the status.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the acknowledgement from Victoria today for confirmation of receiving the application exactly after 3 weeks from the date of lodgement of application.
> 
> ...


great that means they are working


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the acknowledgement from Victoria today for confirmation of receiving the application exactly after 3 weeks from the date of lodgement of application.
> 
> ...


Welcome to waiting club ..

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Raj M said:


> there are elections in Australia in July, may be thats why they have slowed the process a little down.


I think the quota has been reached.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think the quota has been reached.


States don't have any quota. All depends on demand and supply. No quota


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Raj M said:


> States don't have any quota. All depends on demand and supply. No quota


I think you need to read a bit further


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the acknowledgement from Victoria today for confirmation of receiving the application exactly after 3 weeks from the date of lodgement of application.
> 
> ...


Lucky you.. I submitted on 2nd June. Still awaiting acknowledgment,


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think you need to read a bit further


Please refrain from dictating what to do without checking yourself. 

"Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses"

Reference: https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Thank you


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Victoria Acknowledgement*



a2avin said:


> Lucky you.. I submitted on 2nd June. Still awaiting acknowledgment,


Hi

Its not about lucky. Its standard Process. They send acknowledgement in 3 weeks.
You will get acknowledgement once 3 weeks are completed. It is only confirmation not nomination.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Raj M said:


> Please refrain from dictating what to do without checking yourself.
> 
> "Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses"
> 
> ...


States do have quota, information here means occupation ceilings which mean they don't publish how many seats will go to which occupation which is at their discretion, however, there is a combined quota for each state. NSW clearly published it on their site while others didn't.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Raj M said:


> Please refrain from dictating what to do without checking yourself. "Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses" Reference: https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect Thank you


 As i said you need to read before making false claims. I am not intending to dictate - but when someone is providing false information... i feel obliged to correct 

I will give you a hint, google for migration plan


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> As i said you need to read before making false claims. I am not intending to dictate - but when someone is providing false information... i feel obliged to correct
> 
> I will give you a hint, google for migration plan


Quota and all stuffs are rhetorical and no body can claim if there is one for state nomination. It all depends on particular feild and i agree there is always quota in individual professions but you cannot use quota to say they have stopped because there is no quota. You can say that the quota for ICT is over. That i can agree. For e.g since there arent many nurses in Australia, the quota for them never fills up and hence doens't really fit to your definition and hence i have read and there is no misinformation here from my side. Dont worry about it. Thanks


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

kamy58 said:


> States do have quota, information here means occupation ceilings which mean they don't publish how many seats will go to which occupation which is at their discretion, however, there is a combined quota for each state. NSW clearly published it on their site while others didn't.


Yes i agree and therefore we dont know if its filled or not because this can be true for one profession and may not be for other. Quota might have filled for ICT but not for nurses so one cant say VIC quota is filled because it will include all professions.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Raj M said:


> Quota and all stuffs are rhetorical and no body can claim if there is one for state nomination. It all depends on particular feild and i agree there is always quota in individual professions but you cannot use quota to say they have stopped because there is no quota. You can say that the quota for ICT is over. That i can agree. For e.g since there arent many nurses in Australia, the quota for them never fills up and hence doens't really fit to your definition and hence i have read and there is no misinformation here from my side. Dont worry about it. Thanks


There are:
1) a cap on the number of visas granted
2) state quota


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There are:
> 1) a cap on the number of visas granted
> 2) state quota


Ok. Thank u for the information sir


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There are:
> 1) a cap on the number of visas granted
> 2) state quota


Is this the case every year taht they stop giving invitations in june?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

And does this quota apply to stream line pathway


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Victoria Invitation*



Raj M said:


> And does this quota apply to stream line pathway


Hi

I don't think so. People have got invitations on 15th and 16th June last year and even on 30th June including ICT skills even though quota for 189 is finished.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi I don't think so. People have got invitations on 15th and 16th June last year and even on 30th June including ICT skills even though quota for 189 is finished. Regards Ridhi


 Are you talking about vic or nsw? Sc189 or sc190? Visa grants or invites?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Im asking abt Vic ss 190 esp for streamlined


----------



## davisnayagam (Jan 28, 2013)

zfromkh said:


> Dear Experts
> Need your help. I missed the first invitation due to some unavoidable circumstances. What is going to happen now? Please help me. How much time does it gonna take to get the next invitation?


_"If you receive an invitation, you will have 60 days to lodge your online visa application. If you have not lodged an online visa application within this time you will have to wait to receive another invitation. If you receive two invitations to apply for a visa for the same EOI and you do not lodge a visa application, your expression of interest will be removed from SkillSelect. If you still want to apply for a visa, you will need to submit a new Expression of Interest."_

Source


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

ok guys, 15 more days to end of june. I hope that the quota for VIC state reset on 1st of July. Meanwhile, it is like no news is good news.


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think so. People have got invitations on 15th and 16th June last year and even on 30th June including ICT skills even though quota for 189 is finished.
> 
> ...


You are right. Even i know three people (ICT Skill set) who got their invitation in third and fourth week of June last year. Though,There was not quota for 189.


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

crimsondarkn said:


> On streamlined pathway, just got my ack email after 9 days.


@crimsondarkn

Any update ? Processing time for streamlined is 2 weeks.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

no news these days


----------



## crimsondarkn (Aug 21, 2015)

Nothing yet... 2 days ago, I got an email from them asking for additional employment contract, which I sent back to them.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

crimsondarkn said:


> Nothing yet... 2 days ago, I got an email from them asking for additional employment contract, which I sent back to them.


So they are working.. gud gud


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi all,

I am pleased to inform I got an email stating you application is successful and status in EOI has been changed to invited.

I received this email on Thursday but didn't checked thought that VIC will some reply in the month of July.

Just wanted to know does VIC send any PDF along with mail.

Thanks


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Eage said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am pleased to inform I got an email stating you application is successful and status in EOI has been changed to invited.
> 
> ...


Congrats.

Please share your profile. When did you apply. how many points etc etc


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Eage said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am pleased to inform I got an email stating you application is successful and status in EOI has been changed to invited.
> 
> ...


Hi Eage really pleased to hear the news, and best of luck for your future endeavors. 
Please share your profile and timelines with us. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Raj/ Supernova.

Below are my details.

EOI submitted on 16/03/2016 received acknowledgement on 06/04/2016. invited on 16/06/2015.

System Analyst 261112

Age - 30
Exp - 5 ( have total of 7.6 yrs in which ACS deducted 4 yrs.
Educ - 15 
PTE - 10 (65+)
SS - 5

Total - 65

Will update immitracker . In immitracker my name is Nav1409.

Thanks.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Eage said:


> Hi Raj/ Supernova.
> 
> Below are my details.
> 
> ...


So happy for you 

Gave up today on Victoria completely  I am going with nsw....

Same timelines as yours almost

 I will pay the visa fee today


----------



## Neha Grover (Apr 15, 2016)

*need help to apply for Vic SS*

Hi All,

Please can anyone help me to understand the flow of the process to apply for Victoria state sponsorship.

I have got my positive ACS result for code 261314 and now I need to apply for state sponsorship. Please let me know what should be my next step -
Applying for state sponsorship on Victoris's site or applying for EOI directly and selecting Victoria for sponsorship?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eage (Mar 8, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Eage said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Raj/ Supernova.
> ...



Thanks Sf80


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

I am in bit of dilemma and need advice. 
My acs expired today and my agent submitted 190 eoi. I am trying to reach them since few days but no response and I don't have login. 
My questions are, 
1) I am thinking to redo acs and submit 190 and 189 myself. Will there be any issue because agent submitted 190 and don't withdraw? Or shall I just wait? Not sure if agent is thinking to redo acs after invitation or something.
2) If I do all steps myself, can agent create any kind of trouble or something?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> I am in bit of dilemma and need advice. My acs expired today and my agent submitted 190 eoi. I am trying to reach them since few days but no response and I don't have login. My questions are, 1) I am thinking to redo acs and submit 190 and 189 myself. Will there be any issue because agent submitted 190 and don't withdraw? Or shall I just wait? Not sure if agent is thinking to redo acs after invitation or something. 2) If I do all steps myself, can agent create any kind of trouble or something?


 Responded in the other thread earlier.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Responded in the other thread earlier.


Hi andryx can you please confirm that if a person gets Acs done and remains in the last company for another year should he needs to get the ACS again inorder to claim one extra year. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Hi andryx can you please confirm that if a person gets Acs done and remains in the last company for another year should he needs to get the ACS again inorder to claim one extra year. Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Same role and same company as the one assessed - then yes.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Same role and same company as the one assessed - then yes.


You mean he needs to get the ACS done again or not ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> You mean he needs to get the ACS done again or not ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


If your ACS assessment is still valid, have the same roles and responsibilities and work in same company then you don't need to go through ACS assessment again.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

kamy58 said:


> If your ACS assessment is still valid, have the same roles and responsibilities and work in same company then you don't need to go through ACS assessment again.


Great Thanks man

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

*ICT Security Specialist - EOI*

Dear All,

I am writing to seek insight from senior members of the forum regarding my EOI(Under 190) go through for NSW & Victoria. To be precise, I have 60(including age, education, PTE etc.) plus another 5 points( so 60+5) which would sum up-to 65 points. 

I have over 8+ years of experience and done with my ACS a week back. Alongside of that I do possess information security certifications like CISSP, CISA, CEH, CHFI, CCSK, ISO 27001:2001 LA, ITIL v3, MCTIP and currently preparing for my CISM. 

So, on this note, I would like to understand on the possibility or chances of my invite receiving a positive node from the NSW or Victoria. Any enlightenment would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks in advance  :fingerscrossed: !!!!!!!


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

At last skillselect updated the number of invitations given in may 2016. ViC gave 84 only in May as compared to 125 in april.


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Invited*

Hi all,

I am pleased to inform the members of forum that I got an email stating your application is successful and status in EOI has been changed to invited.

Thank you to all the members of this forum who helped me answer various doubts regarding the process.

All the best to others expecting an invite.


Thank you!


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Nik2020 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am pleased to inform the members of forum that I got an email stating your application is successful and status in EOI has been changed to invited.
> 
> ...


Congrats

Your profile please


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nik2020 said:


> Hi all, I am pleased to inform the members of forum that I got an email stating your application is successful and status in EOI has been changed to invited. Thank you to all the members of this forum who helped me answer various doubts regarding the process. All the best to others expecting an invite. Thank you!


Congrats!


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Eage said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am pleased to inform I got an email stating you application is successful and status in EOI has been changed to invited.
> 
> ...


Congrats and I feel so happy for you. Good luck for your future plan.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Nik2020 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am pleased to inform the members of forum that I got an email stating your application is successful and status in EOI has been changed to invited.
> 
> ...


Congrats. It's really motivated and happy to hear that people are getting approval. Can you kindly share your profile?

Thanks..


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Profile*

Below is my profile


ANZSCO code - 261312 - Developer Programmer 
ACS approval - 24/02/2016
Experience years by ACS, less than 5 years.

IELTS 2nd attempt (23rd Jan 2016): Listening 8.5 Reading 7.5 Writing 7.0 Speaking 8.0 
EOI(190) Date : 17/03/2016 
VIC application : 17/03/2016
VIC Acknowledgement : 06/04/2016

EOI invitation VIC SS : 20/06/2016



DIBP Points break down including SS - 65 points
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
English - 10 points
Exp - 5 points
VIC SS - 5 points

Thank you!


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Nik2020 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am pleased to inform the members of forum that I got an email stating your application is successful and status in EOI has been changed to invited.
> 
> ...


Congrats man best of luck

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

*ICT Security Specialist - EOI*

Dear All,

I am writing to seek insight from senior members of the forum regarding my EOI( Subclass 190) going through for NSW & Victoria. To be precise, I have 60(including age, education, PTE etc.) plus another 5 points which would sum up-to 65 points.

DIBP Points break down including SS - 65 points
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
English - 10 points
Exp - 5 points
VIC SS or NSW - 5 points

And above it I have 8+ years of experience and done with my ACS(for ICT Security Specialist) a week back and received a positive report. Alongside of aforementioned, I do possess information security certifications like CISSP, CISA, CEH, CHFI, CCSK, ISO 27001:2001 LA, ITIL v3, MCTIP and currently preparing for my CISM.

So, on this note, I would like to understand on the possibility or chances of my invite receiving a positive node from the NSW or Victoria. Any enlightenment would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks in advance :fingerscrossed: !!!!!!!


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Congo bro !!!!!!! If you could, plz suggest on my chances of EOI going through

Dear All,

I am writing to seek insight from senior members of the forum regarding my EOI( Subclass 190) going through for NSW & Victoria. To be precise, I have 60(including age, education, PTE etc.) plus another 5 points which would sum up-to 65 points.

DIBP Points break down including SS - 65 points
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
English - 10 points
Exp - 5 points
VIC SS or NSW - 5 points

And above it I have 8+ years of experience and done with my ACS(for ICT Security Specialist) a week back and received a positive report. Alongside of aforementioned, I do possess information security certifications like CISSP, CISA, CEH, CHFI, CCSK, ISO 27001:2001 LA, ITIL v3, MCTIP and currently preparing for my CISM.

So, on this note, I would like to understand on the possibility or chances of my invite receiving a positive node from the NSW or Victoria. Any enlightenment would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks in advance :fingerscrossed: !!!!!!!


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

@ supernova123, you applied on 14 April, right? any update?


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Many Congrats to all who got their invite !!!!!

One thing is clear now, they have changed something in their process as nowadays(after April which I noticed in this forum) they are taking complete 3 months to send invite or to take decision.However, if they reject the application, it means to get the rejection, applicant must wait for 3 months, which is really bad. Complete wasting of time.

But who knows if they are taking 3 months to reject the app also as we have not heard any rejection recently.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

ykz said:


> Congrats all who got their invite...
> 
> One thing is clear now, they have changed something as now they are taking complete 3 months to send invite.


Yes, they take 3 months for the result, not just for invitation (approval) I think, to reject also they are taking 8-10 weeks from ack date.


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

tartee said:


> Yes, they take 3 months for the result, not just for invitation (approval) I think, to reject also they are taking 8-10 weeks from ack date.



That is bad mate. First of all their decision is not from ACK date, it is from app submission date. I called them today and confirmed that. Another important thing is, it is 3 months not 12 weeks.

There is big difference(around 2 weeks) between 12 weeks and 3 months but not sure why they say it 12 weeks.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

stailions333 said:


> Congo bro !!!!!!! If you could, plz suggest on my chances of EOI going through
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> ...


Victoria invite chances are good for you, not sure about NSW


----------



## geybaba (Dec 16, 2015)

Dear All,

I want to know the update with VIC invitation for Geologist (ANZSCO code 234411), has anyone received invite yet? Thanks


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

tartee said:


> @ supernova123, you applied on 14 April, right? any update?


No I submitted Vic SS on 5 May


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

ykz said:


> That is bad mate. First of all their decision is not from ACK date, it is from app submission date. I called them today and confirmed that. Another important thing is, it is 3 months not 12 weeks.
> 
> There is big difference(around 2 weeks) between 12 weeks and 3 months but not sure why they say it 12 weeks.


ok, if any waiting period starts from application submission date and not from ACK date, that is good. But 3 months sound so long, really. I wish that they slow down (aka take longer time to process) due to near end of financial year and resume back their usual timing which is 6-7 weeks from app date in July.


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

The wait is long.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

tartee said:


> ok, if any waiting period starts from application submission date and not from ACK date, that is good. But 3 months sound so long, really. I wish that they slow down (aka take longer time to process) due to near end of financial year and resume back their usual timing which is 6-7 weeks from app date in July.


Far better than NSW where there is no time frame.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Has anyone who applied in May received an invitation? It seems like people who applied in March and April are still waiting for a response.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Those who passed their 3 month period, are they contacting VIC or just waiting ??


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

Raj M said:


> Those who passed their 3 month period, are they contacting VIC or just waiting ??


I think it's better to just wait. Contacting them I guess only delays the outcome .


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Streamlined pathway doesnt look like streamlined. Its been 2 weeks for me now and no news.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Got email from Victoria asking to provide commitment letter.. Any suggestions ??

Do they reject after getting the letter ?? any examples


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Raj M said:


> Got email from Victoria asking to provide commitment letter.. Any suggestions ??
> 
> Do they reject after getting the letter ?? any examples



Commitment letter is asked in below cases.

>connection or job with any other state in Aus.
>applicant qualifies for 189 visa and probability of invitation is higher in 189.
>you selected some other state or any in application of 190 in EOI.

You need to put strong points why you want to live in VIC. 
You can tell things like job opportunities are more, Life standard is better etc.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> Commitment letter is asked in below cases.
> 
> >connection or job with any other state in Aus.
> >applicant qualifies for 189 visa and probability of invitation is higher in 189.
> ...


They have asked me bcz my aunt lives in NSW. Is there a chance that my application will be accepted


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Raj M said:


> They have asked me bcz my aunt lives in NSW. Is there a chance that my application will be accepted[/QUOTE
> 
> You need to provide very strong reasons.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> Raj M said:
> 
> 
> > They have asked me bcz my aunt lives in NSW. Is there a chance that my application will be accepted[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Raj M said:


> sheikhaziz89 said:
> 
> 
> > any cases of rejection after asking for commitment letter ??
> ...


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> Raj M said:
> 
> 
> > If occupation is in demand, they will invite anyways, otherwise most cases rejection.
> ...


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

any one with experience of commitment letter ??


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

Got acknowledgment promptly after 3 weeks.. (today).. wait of another 12 weeks..


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

With regards to a commitment letter you just have to explain why Victoria would be the best state to live in. They want to know that people are committed to staying here for at least two years.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

What is the trend.. do most ppl get accepted ? Any experience


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi , I Just received rejection from victoria , they fill 3 month duration after they acknowledge my application.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

expattr said:


> Hi , I Just received rejection from victoria , they fill 3 month duration after they acknowledge my application.


Reason ??

Your timeline please. Which field ?


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Raj M said:


> Reason ??
> 
> Your timeline please. Which field ?


there is no reason , just generic ack date 20.3.16 - return is 20.6.16.


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Are you currently working in Victoria?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

expattr said:


> there is no reason , just generic ack date 20.3.16 - return is 20.6.16.


What is your field


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Raj M said:


> What is your field


electrical engineer


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

expattr said:


> Hi , I Just received rejection from victoria , they fill 3 month duration after they acknowledge my application.


Sad to know, but don't worry and apply after 6 months again or go for other state.
Please share your application details.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

expattr said:


> electrical engineer



Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Expatter have you been working in Vic?


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Raj M said:


> Sorry to hear about that.


no problem , it is life , sometimes things can not go as we plan .


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Thestarrynight said:


> Expatter have you been working in Vic?


i am living in victoria , I have local exp. in other fields , and very short exp. in my field. At the time of app. i was not working in permanent position in my field.


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh that may have been a reason. They state they want two years of experience in field. So do not be upset. All the best to you.


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Thestarrynight said:


> Oh that may have been a reason. They state they want two years of experience in field. So do not be upset. All the best to you.


no i have 3 to 5 years experience in overseas.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

expattr said:


> i am living in victoria , I have local exp. in other fields , and very short exp. in my field. At the time of app. i was not working in permanent position in my field.


I am sorry to hear that. Rejection after such a long wait is really a sad thing. I wish you can get extra point from other alternative way. Best of luck. Cheers.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

expattr said:


> no i have 3 to 5 years experience in overseas.


did your assessment body gave you the points required ?


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes engineers australia provided overseas skill assesment


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi friends, Anyone part of VIC SS Whats app group? kindly add me.


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Am really sorry. Good things will surely come your way 
Sometimes we have to try one way or another.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

mgkarthick said:


> Hi friends, Anyone part of VIC SS Whats app group? kindly add me.


Where you heard about such whatsapp group ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello,

Has anyone received Victoria state sponsorship for 261399 ?
I dont know why ACS has assessed me under 261399 since my letters clearly mentions my skills and experience on Microsoft .net technologies as a developer.

Seeing so many messages on rejection from Victoria on this thread I am a bit worried now as for 261399 Victoria is the only hope.

I have sent email to ACS requesting them give some details on reason for 261399 assessment.

Should I request my previous employers to provide me another letter which has detailed technical responsibilities and go for reassessment ?


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

*Victoria Nomination*

Hey everyone.
I have 7.5 each ielts. Electrical Engineer Assesment done Positive Outcome.
I have submitted my EOI. Submitted my Victoria Nomination on 14 June 2016 and Acknowleged on 16 June 2016.

I have 55 points without nomination. But they will become 60 on 17th August cause i will be 25 year old..

When can i expect an invitation. Any other electrical engineers here ?


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

jigar87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone received Victoria state sponsorship for 261399 ?
> I dont know why ACS has assessed me under 261399 since my letters clearly mentions my skills and experience on Microsoft .net technologies as a developer.
> ...



You should first consult ACS.And you should definitely try for reassesment.One of friend did it too.


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> You should first consult ACS.And you should definitely try for reassesment.One of friend did it too.


Hi Manan,

I have already sent email to ACS..can you please some more details regarding ur friends scenario.

Did he just had discussion with ACS over email and got it sorted OR he had to go for an review with additional documents ?


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey.. Yar he was electrical engineer.His assement came negative and declared him production engineer. He had a long debate with engineer australia. In the end he had to start his assement again.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

Friends, please help me with below query

IF we live for 2 years in say victoria under 190 visa then whats next process ? i mean do we need to provide proofs of our 2 year stay to government , if yes what is the full procedure from 190 visa to citizenship ?

Secondly if i file eoi for victoria with 65+5 points, for 261313 by when i can expect invitation ?


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Rules for citizenships are different. Citizenship is provided by australian government not victorian state.
Major rule for citizenship is that you have lived 36 months out of last 48 in Australia.

You can expect a reply between 6 weeks to 12 weeks.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

AJZZ said:


> worried....
> 
> applied SS on March 30 ..(55+5). 262111 DBA ..
> 
> ...



Any updates for you after commitment letter ??


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Raj M said:


> Any updates for you after commitment letter ??


RAj have you applied ?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> RAj have you applied ?


I submitted the letter and got acknowledged aftera day..


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Raj M said:


> I submitted the letter and got acknowledged aftera day..


when did u apply ?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> when did u apply ?


I applied on 7th june.. and gor request exactly 2 weeks after application. Submitted EOI on 6th june. 

Applied under streamlined with Phd in life sciences.


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Applied in May. But from this forum I see many applied in March and April and still have not heard anything yet.


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

Just now received rejection mail from Victoria! Applied on 12th April. 
Anzsco : 261313
Points : 55 + 5

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Jay1629 said:


> Just now received rejection mail from Victoria! Applied on 12th April.
> Anzsco : 261313
> Points : 55 + 5
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Could you please share your profile like english score, job technology and all?


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> Could you please share your profile like english score, job technology and all?


PTE : 65 above in all
Job Tech : 4.11 years exp. as a Java developer. Will get additional 5 points to this July 1st for exp. 
Below are reasons for rejection, 
your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

*

**********the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in*Victoria,

*

**********the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of*Victoria’s labour market,

*

**********your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in*Victoria

*

**********the number of*nomination*applications received relative to the number ofnomination*places available for your occupation.

*Victoria*receives a high number of very strong applications for state*nomination*and only the very highest calibre candidates*with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work inVictoria’s labour market*are selected for Victorian state nomination.


Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Jay1629 said:


> PTE : 65 above in all
> Job Tech : 4.11 years exp. as a Java developer. Will get additional 5 points to this July 1st for exp.
> Below are reasons for rejection,
> your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,
> ...


Its strange because java developers are really in demand in Vic.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

After a 10 week long wait, finally, I received the email that my application is approved. Thanks for all the info and moral support from this forum..


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

tartee said:


> After a 10 week long wait, finally, I received the email that my application is approved. Thanks for all the info and moral support from this forum..


Congrats.. hope to get mine soon too.. did they ask you any commitment letter


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

tartee said:


> After a 10 week long wait, finally, I received the email that my application is approved. Thanks for all the info and moral support from this forum..


Congrats! Good to hear about you and that it took less than 12 weeks.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

tartee said:


> After a 10 week long wait, finally, I received the email that my application is approved. Thanks for all the info and moral support from this forum..


Hi tartee pleased to know that you got invite.
Can you please share your complete profile?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Jay1629 said:


> Just now received rejection mail from Victoria! Applied on 12th April.
> Anzsco : 261313
> Points : 55 + 5
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Really sad to know. Apply again with 5 years of experience .

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jay1629 said:


> Just now received rejection mail from Victoria! Applied on 12th April.
> Anzsco : 261313
> Points : 55 + 5
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk



Sorry to hear that!( 

Can you try to get more points with PTE?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

supernova123 said:


> Hi tartee pleased to know that you got invite.
> Can you please share your complete profile?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Please see my signature for details.
I have australia degree done in singapore.
exp years after degree is less than 3 years, before degree is about 7 years.
ACS assessed only 2 years as relevant year.
PTE overall 80, but minimum 7.5

I wish Best of luck for everyone who is waiting for result.


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

tartee said:


> After a 10 week long wait, finally, I received the email that my application is approved. Thanks for all the info and moral support from this forum..


Hey congrats tartee... I'm glad that you received invitation 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Jay1629 said:


> Hey congrats tartee... I'm glad that you received invitation
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Hey Jay,

I am so sorry to hear your rejection. But you will be getting your exp 5 points in few days, right? Best of luck to you.. buddy.

Regards,
Tartee


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

tartee said:


> Hey Jay,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear your rejection. But you will be getting your exp 5 points in few days, right? Best of luck to you.. buddy.
> 
> ...


did they ask you commitment letter before /?


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Raj M said:


> Congrats.. hope to get mine soon too.. did they ask you any commitment letter


Thanks, no commitment letter requested.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

tartee said:


> Thanks, no commitment letter requested.


may be bcz you dont have any relatives. i submitted the letter last week. hope its a positive sign for me too.


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Raj you should receive a quicker reply bc of streamline?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Thestarrynight said:


> Raj you should receive a quicker reply bc of streamline?


Yes i did get the request for the letter in exact 2 weeks... lets see now


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

I see but 2 - 3 weeks is the usual period for the acknowledgement. That said you should hopefully hear from them soon.


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

i received the nomination approval today also an email from immigration to apply for 190 visa.

victoria state sponsorship applied on 24 feb 2016
approval date 27 june 2016
points 55+5

anzsco code 254499 registered nurse


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

nabhaite said:


> i received the nomination approval today also an email from immigration to apply for 190 visa.
> 
> victoria state sponsorship applied on 24 feb 2016
> approval date 27 june 2016
> ...


Congrats.. did they ask you for any other documents after your submitted nomination


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

thanks a lot, no they did not


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

nabhaite said:


> i received the nomination approval today also an email from immigration to apply for 190 visa.
> 
> victoria state sponsorship applied on 24 feb 2016
> approval date 27 june 2016
> ...


Congrats nabhaite .. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

They have started to send the nomination these days actively.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

thanks alot


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi,

This is my first post in this forum, just wanted to share recent experience.
I applied for victoria SS on 20th June 2016. I got error after applying so I write an email to them. This monday on 27th June 2016 I receive ack with reference number and text as 
* The application is currently being assessed and we will have an outcome as soon as possible.*

And today on 28th June I recieve the email reply with text 
*We will be in contact with you should we require anything further otherwise you will be advised of your application status within 3 weeks.*

Is it soemthing normal and we still have to wait for 12 weeks or they now process applications in less time?

SE 261313 
DIBP score 60 - 189
SS 65
English 10 (PTE 65+ each)
Age 30 (29)
Degree 15
Exp 5 - 6+ (4 + as per ACS)


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

ManiSG said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum, just wanted to share recent experience.
> I applied for victoria SS on 20th June 2016. I got error after applying so I write an email to them. This monday on 27th June 2016 I receive ack with reference number and text as
> ...


That fast!! I have the same anzo code and i also got error while submission but i received acknowledgment after 3 weeks and there after still waiting.


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

got my rejection mail today. with the same usual explanation...
My agent in Australia believes the reason primarily is that there are more high pointers for my occupation applying for Vic nomination so the only available option for me is to score more in English.
cheers to all who have been invited.


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

rohannanda17 said:


> got my rejection mail today. with the same usual explanation...
> My agent in Australia believes the reason primarily is that there are more high pointers for my occupation applying for Vic nomination so the only available option for me is to score more in English.
> cheers to all who have been invited.


Please share your timelines


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

rohannanda17 said:


> got my rejection mail today. with the same usual explanation...
> My agent in Australia believes the reason primarily is that there are more high pointers for my occupation applying for Vic nomination so the only available option for me is to score more in English.
> cheers to all who have been invited.


Hi rohannanda 
Sorry for your rejection.
Can you please share your timeline and anzoo ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

rohannanda17 said:


> got my rejection mail today. with the same usual explanation...
> My agent in Australia believes the reason primarily is that there are more high pointers for my occupation applying for Vic nomination so the only available option for me is to score more in English.
> cheers to all who have been invited.


Sorry to hear that. Yeah if the field is in high demand, its tough to get esp at the end of cycle. 
some times 60 pointers get nomination bcz of demand.

good luck.


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

Occupation code : 141311 (Hotel or Motel Manager)

Age : 30 points.
Qualification : 15 points.
English (IELTS) : L (7.5) R(8.5) S(7) W(7) :10 points
Experience : 10 points

Total : 65 + 5 (State Nomination) : 70 points

EOI (190) VIC: 4th MAY 2016.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

I got ack. in 2 days.. Why did it take weeks for you guys ?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> I got ack. in 2 days.. Why did it take weeks for you guys ?


share your profile please. Did they ask for any document in that acknowledgement ?

Did you apply for streamline ? what is written in that letter ?


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Victoria SS Nomination 14 June
EOI submitted 15 June 190 Victoria

Send them the mail about my EOI reference number on 15 June. They replied on 16 June that we have received your application and incorporated with new information

Points 55
Anzco code 233311
Ielts 7.5 each ( 10 Points)
age-24 (25 Points)
Degree -15 points
Work experince 3 years 5 points


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Manan008 said:


> Victoria SS Nomination 14 June
> EOI submitted 15 June 190 Victoria
> 
> Send them the mail about my EOI reference number on 15 June. They replied on 16 June that we have received your application and incorporated with new information
> ...


Thats not acknowledgement, its a reply to your email.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

5 minutes after that mail they sent another mail that we acknowledged your application.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> 5 minutes after that mail they sent another mail that we acknowledged your application.


did u get any number SS-2016-XXXXX


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes they sent me that in the first email.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Raj M said:


> did u get any number SS-2016-XXXXX


Raj I think they have improved there over all system.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

I also sent an email to victoria state on how about to track your applications. They replied it would be easy for us if you don't send emails about processing times within first 12 weeks.
But even if you do it wont effect your case.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Raj I think they have improved there over all system.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Or if you contact them for something they will give the number for future correspondences..

Still waiting .. its been 3 weeks now under streamline


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

The procedure for streamline is two weeks.
You should contact them.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> The procedure for streamline is two weeks.
> You should contact them.


yes. they contact me after 2 weeks for commitment letter.. i think thats why may be it got delayed


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

I also have a brother in queensland. i think they will ask me too.,


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

ya they will.. lets hope


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

I think, as of late many people were on annual leave. Applications seem to be moving faster these days which is a good sign


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Guys, 
I request everyone to add information in myimmitracker.com. It is ver beneficial for new commers and the existing applicants as well to analyze the immigration trends and their chances.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Guys,
> I request everyone to add information in myimmitracker.com. It is ver beneficial for new commers and the existing applicants as well to analyze the immigration trends and their chances.


super nova where are you from ?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

What does people do when the date of application for VIC SS goes passed the weeks mentioned on their website (12 weeks). Do people here contact them ?? 

Any experience with this ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Raj M said:


> What does people do when the date of application for VIC SS goes passed the weeks mentioned on their website (12 weeks). Do people here contact them ??
> 
> 
> 
> Any experience with this ?




Try contacting them to see where are your application at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> That fast!! I have the same anzo code and i also got error while submission but i received acknowledgment after 3 weeks and there after still waiting.


Did you get the approval from Victoria?


----------



## mitrkapil (Mar 6, 2016)

mitrkapil said:


> Hello All, received acknowledgment on 15th April, awaiting results of nomination...


Hello All,
I received Invite from Victoria on 28th June 2016. Now the process of Application begins. 
I had applied on 25th March, and received Acknowledgement on 15th April 2016. Fingers crossed for next steps now... :juggle:


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

mitrkapil said:


> Hello All,
> I received Invite from Victoria on 28th June 2016. Now the process of Application begins.
> I had applied on 25th March, and received Acknowledgement on 15th April 2016. Fingers crossed for next steps now... :juggle:


Really pleased to know congrats and best of luck.
Can you please share your anzoo and points ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Although I have a PhD and considering the fact that PhD would be considered for streamlined path, i got email today suggesting it as acknowledgment for my application. 

I emailed them abt the status and they got back to me saying:

_Thank you for your email. We confirm that we have received the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 

The application is currently being assessed and we will have an outcome as soon as possible.

Please note that, as stated on our website, the ‘Tracking’ function of our site has been removed._

Dont know why


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

daussie said:


> Did you get the approval from Victoria?


No, still waiting.


----------



## mitrkapil (Mar 6, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Really pleased to know congrats and best of luck.
> Can you please share your anzoo and points ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thanks SuperNova. Below is breakup

ANZO Code: ICT Security Specialist 262112
ACS Application Submitted: 10/08/2014
ACS Positive Assessment: 10/10/2014
Forgot about it till 2016 after multiple IELTS Score issues as missed twice in Writing due to 6.5 while all sections were 8 and 8.5 
PTE-A Score Received: 29/02/2016 (R:90, L:86, S:90, W:80, O: 88)
EOI Submitted: 18/03/2016
Vic SS Submitted: 19/03/2016


Total points: 80 (75+5)


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

A lot of people are still waiting to hear from the state, and they lodged their applications almost three months back. I believe that many people who lodged their applications before February received fairly quick responses but since then things have been delayed, streamline or otherwise. It would be best not to inundate them with requests for updates and just be patient, and hopefully you will receive a response soon


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thestarrynight said:


> A lot of people are still waiting to hear from the state, and they lodged their applications almost three months back. I believe that many people who lodged their applications before February received fairly quick responses but since then things have been delayed, streamline or otherwise. It would be best not to inundate them with requests for updates and just be patient, and hopefully you will receive a response soon


Yes but now process has got some speed.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello Mate, Many Congratulation ! ! ! On receiving the invite. I have also for applied ICT Security Specialist on 6/20/2016. My overall points are 60+5 with over 8+ years of infosec experience in India. Could you please advise on my possibilities to get invite for Victoria.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

I am a systems analyst of occupation 261112 with 60 points. I have applied for Victoria nomination 190 visa. What are the chances to get a nomination. Please advise.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

how long has it been, since the time you applied ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Just now applied for Victoria SS 190.
2613 Software Engineer (60 + 5). Keeping fingers crossed. 
Let me know if anyone can advice me on possible timeline based on occupation code.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

daussie said:


> Just now applied for Victoria SS 190.
> 2613 Software Engineer (60 + 5). Keeping fingers crossed.
> Let me know if anyone can advice me on possible timeline based on occupation code.




Majority of us are sailing in the same boat......It's going to be min 2 weeks for ack.....and after that it might take upto to three months max.....all depends on labour market over there....I shared, what I am aware off.....Rest should be left to god


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

daussie said:


> Just now applied for Victoria SS 190.
> 2613 Software Engineer (60 + 5). Keeping fingers crossed.
> Let me know if anyone can advice me on possible timeline based on occupation code.


Whats your overall experience and in which specific domain/technology your expertise are ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum, just wanted to share recent experience.
> I applied for victoria SS on 20th June 2016. I got error after applying so I write an email to them. This monday on 27th June 2016 I receive ack with reference number and text as
> ...


May be they are satisfied with your profile and waiting for new financial year ti issue invitation. Keep us posted.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum, just wanted to share recent experience.
> I applied for victoria SS on 20th June 2016. I got error after applying so I write an email to them. This monday on 27th June 2016 I receive ack with reference number and text as
> ...


To what email address u sent the email? Please advise.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ANy technical issues [email protected]
It is mentioned in their site


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> May be they are satisfied with your profile and waiting for new financial year ti issue invitation. Keep us posted.


I hope so  . I am Mobile application developer (iOS & Android) my friend in Melb told me that mobile developers are in demand so hoping for a positive result .


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > May be they are satisfied with your profile and waiting for new financial year ti issue invitation. Keep us posted.
> ...


Think they add weight based on where you from (economy/ comparable market wise). Specially, you being from Singapore will weight. All the best.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

After approximately 3.5 weeks of my application and 2 weeks after commitment letter, today I got invitation from Victoria  very happy and hope to get the visa as well.

Timeline:

EOI submitted: 7th June 2016
VIC SS submitted: 8th June 2016
Commitment letter request: 22nd June 2016
Invitation from VIC: 4th July 2016

Code: 234599 Life Scientist NEC
PhD - Streamline Pathway.

Good luck to all.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

To check with you guys who got ack from Vic. Is the reference number some thing like SS-2016-XXXXX

just now got an e-mail from Vic with a number like above as my future reference...


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

daussie said:


> To check with you guys who got ack from Vic. Is the reference number some thing like SS-2016-XXXXX
> 
> just now got an e-mail from Vic with a number like above as my future reference...


yes


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Raj M said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > To check with you guys who got ack from Vic. Is the reference number some thing like SS-2016-XXXXX
> ...


Ok. Thanks. Quite cool that got ack in 1 day.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

daussie said:


> Ok. Thanks. Quite cool that got ack in 1 day.


Great the process of ack seems superfast. And how nuch time they have asked to wait un acknowledgement email.?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Thanks. Quite cool that got ack in 1 day.
> ...


No mention on that unfortunately.just mentioned please use the reference for future correspondences.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Raj M said:


> After approximately 3.5 weeks of my application and 2 weeks after commitment letter, today I got invitation from Victoria  very happy and hope to get the visa as well.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ...


Congrats Raj glad to know.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

daussie said:


> No mention on that unfortunately.just mentioned please use the reference for future correspondences.


daussie, hmm thats new they usually mention the timeline of 12 weeks in the ack email.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

daussie said:


> No mention on that unfortunately.just mentioned please use the reference for future correspondences.


Whats your points breakdown and Anzoo?


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Guys, I have submitted the application to Victoria few days back. I have sent them an email asking if they received my application or not and they have replied back that they did not receive. Please advise what I should do..


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

Raj M said:


> After approximately 3.5 weeks of my application and 2 weeks after commitment letter, today I got invitation from Victoria  very happy and hope to get the visa as well.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ...


Hi Raj, well done on (as per your VETASSESS skills assessment) and how long have you been working in that field? I'm trying to figure out how my application is likelyto be viewed. I submitted under ANZSCO 132511 - R&D Manager. My highest education level is 2x Masters degrees (MSc & MBA) with 8 years experience according to VETASSESS.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

AndrewG2711 said:


> Hi Raj, well done on (as per your VETASSESS skills assessment) and how long have you been working in that field? I'm trying to figure out how my application is likelyto be viewed. I submitted under ANZSCO 132511 - R&D Manager. My highest education level is 2x Masters degrees (MSc & MBA) with 8 years experience according to VETASSESS.


Vetassess gave me 3.6 yrs so i got 5 points. I have a Phd so it was quick process. Other people's application would take 12 weeks as mentioned. 

Good luck


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

Raj M said:


> AndrewG2711 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Raj, well done on (as per your VETASSESS skills assessment) and how long have you been working in that field? I'm trying to figure out how my application is likelyto be viewed. I submitted under ANZSCO 132511 - R&D Manager. My highest education level is 2x Masters degrees (MSc & MBA) with 8 years experience according to VETASSESS.
> ...


 my phone seems to have cut out half of my original question. Firstly my congratulations, secondly, could you let me know your profession that was assessed, or was it doctoral/post -doc research?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

AndrewG2711 said:


> my phone seems to have cut out half of my original question. Firstly my congratulations, secondly, could you let me know your profession that was assessed, or was it doctoral/post -doc research?


Thanks man. My profession is cancer research and i have 4.6 yrs experience as postdoc. 1 yrs vetassess took for their assessment requirement but dibp will consider full 4.6 yrs. 

Cheers


----------



## eddy_1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

I have just received a positive assessment form ACS.(25 Points)
My IELTS score is 6.5 at each band(0 Points)
My age 29.(30 Points)

At present I have 55 points.

Do you think that I have good chances to receive an invitation if I apply(under current circumstances) for sponsorship by Victoria State?
I have read somewhere that if your application is rejected by the Victoria you won't be able to make another application up to six months from your previews application.

I have booked the IELTS exam for this month and if I get at least 7 i would reach 65 points( enough to apply under 189 Visa) and I would have more chances to be sponsored by Victoria(which would help me reach 70 points).That's why I am tending the SS application.

PS: I know that the best thing i should do is to wait for IELTS results and make a decision after that date.

Waiting for your advice.

Thank you!


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

eddy_1986 said:


> I have just received a positive assessment form ACS.(25 Points)
> My IELTS score is 6.5 at each band(0 Points)
> My age 29.(30 Points)
> 
> ...


depends on luck and demand... alot of ppl got invitation with 60 points too. choice is yours.. better be safe than risky.. take risk if you are very very confident about your qualifications and expertise... CV matters most.


----------



## eddy_1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

Raj M said:


> depends on luck and demand... alot of ppl got invitation with 60 points too. choice is yours.. better be safe than risky.. take risk if you are very very confident about your qualifications and expertise... CV matters most.


Thank you Raj for your reply

Could you advice any source about the 190 application roadmap?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

eddy_1986 said:


> Thank you Raj for your reply
> 
> Could you advice any source about the 190 application roadmap?



Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## eddy_1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

I went through the link you previously provided and unfortunately it was a constrain(7.0 in each band) for my occupation.

Anyway, I'm actually studying masters in Melbourne
If a reach get 7 on each IELTS Band, and apply for sponsorship by Vic, do you think that the fact of studying will affect(negatively) their decision?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

eddy_1986 said:


> I went through the link you previously provided and unfortunately it was a constrain(7.0 in each band) for my occupation.
> 
> Anyway, I'm actually studying masters in Melbourne
> If a reach get 7 on each IELTS Band, and apply for sponsorship by Vic, do you think that the fact of studying will affect(negatively) their decision?


in that case you need 7.0 for sure unless you have a PhD. 

Yes working in Melbourne gives advantage that you are acclimatise in the conditions already.. also you can ask your employer to sponsor your application as well to get nomination quickly


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

PTE is a better exam to take.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Thestarrynight said:


> PTE is a better exam to take.




Agree 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

I got a confirmation email and reference number from VIC today, by when I would expect the outcome??


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> I got a confirmation email and reference number from VIC today, by when I would expect the outcome??


Is any wait time mentioned in the email. ? And how much time it took for the ack email.?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > I got a confirmation email and reference number from VIC today, by when I would expect the outcome??
> ...


No wait time mentioned, they mentioned as soon as possible, it took 5 days to send the ack email.

Based on experience, how much time they might take to respond with an outcome??


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> No wait time mentioned, they mentioned as soon as possible, it took 5 days to send the ack email.
> 
> Based on experience, how much time they might take to respond with an outcome??




Lucky you brother....It been over 2 weeks, Since I have filed my EOI Victoria....I am yet to get an acknowledgement.....Yours was lil fast....plz share your profile as well mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Has anyone received an invitation as of late?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Thestarrynight said:


> Has anyone received an invitation as of late?


If I'm not wrong now they finalise in around 4 weeks?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

daussie said:


> If I'm not wrong now they finalise in around 4 weeks?


Previously they were mentioning 12 weeks of wait time. But these days they are not mentioning any time line.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> If I'm not wrong now they finalise in around 4 weeks?




According to the data we have - no, 6+ weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

I believe the wait is still twelve weeks.


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Supernova123 you applied in May right?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thestarrynight said:


> Supernova123 you applied in May right?


Yes i applied in may. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I applied for Vic SS on 9th May. So it's been 8 weeks and two days. Member Tartee applied on 20th Apr and received the ITA on 27th June (9 weeks and 5 days).


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

How abou rejection. How soon we can hear that????


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for Vic SS on 9th May. So it's been 8 weeks and two days. Member Tartee applied on 20th Apr and received the ITA on 27th June (9 weeks and 5 days).


I hope we will get positive news in a couple of weeks.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Me too Supernova123, me too


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

I applied on 1 May, still no word from them apart from the acknowledgement email at 3 weeks, and an acknowledgement when I sent them my EOI reference (I applied for sponsorship before submitting the EOI). Getting nervous that I haven't heard anything yet!


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Join the club Andrew. We are all still waiting for responses


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

AndrewG2711 said:


> I applied on 1 May, still no word from them apart from the acknowledgement email at 3 weeks, and an acknowledgement when I sent them my EOI reference (I applied for sponsorship before submitting the EOI). Getting nervous that I haven't heard anything yet!


Dear Andrew, For which occupation you applied and what is your points scopre with out SS points?


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

I have applied for Victoria State Sponsorship on 11th may with 65+5 points for 261313, In first week of June commitment mail after that nothing  Anyone here who got VSS ?
this whole process is confusing.


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

eddy_1986 said:


> I have just received a positive assessment form ACS.(25 Points)
> My IELTS score is 6.5 at each band(0 Points)
> My age 29.(30 Points)
> 
> ...


Dear go with pte, people are getting 20 points and secure your chance. Good luck


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

Jay1629 said:


> Just now received rejection mail from Victoria! Applied on 12th April.
> Anzsco : 261313
> Points : 55 + 5
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Reason for rejection?


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

daussie said:


> Dear Andrew, For which occupation you applied and what is your points scopre with out SS points?


I've applied as Research and Development Manager (ANZSCO 132511). I am currently on 70 points without sponsorship, in 1 month I'll have clocked up 8 years work experience so will have 75 without.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

AndrewG2711 said:


> I've applied as Research and Development Manager (ANZSCO 132511). I am currently on 70 points without sponsorship, in 1 month I'll have clocked up 8 years work experience so will have 75 without.


With this much of points, you still cannot go for 189? Occupation not in SOL?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Reason for rejection?


They donot give any particular reasons just general rejection mail. Jay has shared the email as well on the thread. 
Have you also applied for 261313 ?


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

daussie said:


> With this much of points, you still cannot go for 189? Occupation not in SOL?


Yip, not on SOL


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Is it a myth or fact that Victoria request to withdraw EOIs for other states before processing the application?


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Jolly did you hear from them?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

I think there is no need to worry before 12 weeks.. usually they take full time to give you the results


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

daussie said:


> Is it a myth or fact that Victoria request to withdraw EOIs for other states before processing the application?


It has been asked from one person sometime back, I believe he/she was nurse. Probably they ask to withdraw when they are interested and chances are very high that person may not consider their approval


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

Just submitted my application. I got a rejection last year within two weeks, fingers crossed.

BTW, does anyone know if C/C++ and assembly developers are in-demand in Melbourne? I worked 4 years on graphics card drivers and 1 year on compiler. 

ANZCO 261313
Age 30
Language 10
Education 15
Experience 5


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sansnom said:


> Just submitted my application. I got a rejection last year within two weeks, fingers crossed.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know if C/C++ and assembly developers are in-demand in Melbourne? I worked 4 years on graphics card drivers and 1 year on compiler.
> 
> ...


Are you an onshore? What was the rejection reason given last time?


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

daussie said:


> Are you an onshore? What was the rejection reason given last time?


I'm offshore. I don't think they gave me a 'real' reason:

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:
your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,
the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,
the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,
your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria
the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.
Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.
The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 
While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.
There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website.
We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

sansnom said:


> Just submitted my application. I got a rejection last year within two weeks, fingers crossed.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know if C/C++ and assembly developers are in-demand in Melbourne? I worked 4 years on graphics card drivers and 1 year on compiler.
> 
> ...


Sad to know the rejection, hope you get approval this time. C/C++ developers are low in demand overall in every part of the world. But i don't know the criteria for VIC as they have rejected a java developer recently. 
Have you tried for NSW and 189 ?


sansnom said:


> Just submitted my application. I got a rejection last year within two weeks, fingers crossed.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know if C/C++ and assembly developers are in-demand in Melbourne? I worked 4 years on graphics card drivers and 1 year on compiler.
> 
> ...



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

daussie said:


> Are you an onshore? What was the rejection reason given last time?


Daussie have you also applied for 261313.?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

I think we should create an excel sheet for all 261313 applicants to track our progress and can derive trends from that to improve application?
What everyone said ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Sad to know the rejection, hope you get approval this time. C/C++ developers are low in demand overall in every part of the world. But i don't know the criteria for VIC as they have rejected a java developer recently.
> Have you tried for NSW and 189 ?


Yea... Nowadays only hardware companies hire C/C++ developers... I just signed up for NSW and 189, but the outlook doesn't look bright...

Does VIC publish their selection criteria? If not, did anyone try obtain it through Freedom of Information Act?


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> I think we should create an excel sheet for all 261313 applicants to track our progress and can derive trends from that to improve application?
> What everyone said ?


Great idea, let's do it


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sansnom said:


> Just submitted my application. I got a rejection last year within two weeks, fingers crossed.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know if C/C++ and assembly developers are in-demand in Melbourne? I worked 4 years on graphics card drivers and 1 year on compiler.
> 
> ...




Has anything changed in your points? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Has anything changed in your points?


Yes, just got 5 for experience. I could not claim work experience last time since ACS took 2 years away...


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

Hi that was me where Victoria SS told me to cancel other state EOI's on 5th May and provide commitment letter. I applied on 13th April, so after withdrawing other state EOI's received ack on 11th May, but didn't hear back anything since then. My agent told me that it's 3 months from ack email. Fingers crossed


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Jolly47 said:


> Hi that was me where Victoria SS told me to cancel other state EOI's on 5th May and provide commitment letter. I applied on 13th April, so after withdrawing other state EOI's received ack on 11th May, but didn't hear back anything since then. My agent told me that it's 3 months from ack email. Fingers crossed


Even for registered nurses the whole process is taking time.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

sansnom said:


> Yes, just got 5 for experience. I could not claim work experience last time since ACS took 2 years away...


Have you got you ACS redone or using the previous one 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sa2010 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi. I have applied for VIC SS on 1st July. Still waiting for acknowledgement mail. Generally whats the time period? 1 week? :fingerscrossed:
Another question. I have applied for EOI with sub class as 190 only. I have 65 points currently. Should I also select visa sub class 189 in the same EOI? Would it hamper VIC SS?


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

sa2010 said:


> Hi. I have applied for VIC SS on 1st July. Still waiting for acknowledgement mail. Generally whats the time period? 1 week? :fingerscrossed:
> Another question. I have applied for EOI with sub class as 190 only. I have 65 points currently. Should I also select visa sub class 189 in the same EOI? Would it hamper VIC SS?


3 weeks seems to be the norm right now, with assessment taking 9 weeks and over (unless you are going under the PhD fast track)


----------



## sa2010 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks AndrewG2711. I am not in PhD fast track, so supposedly I have to wait for 2 weeks more to get ack.
Can you please help me with my second question. Is it OK to apply for single EOI with both 189 and 190.


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Have you got you ACS redone or using the previous one


I submitted my application with the previously. but my new ACS is in progress, I'll update SS once i got it, i guess..


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

sa2010 said:


> Hi. I have applied for VIC SS on 1st July. Still waiting for acknowledgement mail. Generally whats the time period? 1 week? :fingerscrossed:
> Another question. I have applied for EOI with sub class as 190 only. I have 65 points currently. Should I also select visa sub class 189 in the same EOI? Would it hamper VIC SS?


Are you onshore or offshore?
I got a confirmation today while I submitted yesterday although the website crashed after I submitted submit.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

sansnom said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?
> 
> I got a confirmation today while I submitted yesterday although the website crashed after I submitted submit.




Mate what is offshore or onshore ? could you please enlighten me on this brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sa2010 (Jul 5, 2016)

I am in offshore (India).


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

stailions333 said:


> Mate what is offshore or onshore ? could you please enlighten me on this brother


my bad... I believe onshore means that one is physically in Australia or Victoria now, offshore means one applies from other countries.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sansnom said:


> my bad... I believe onshore means that one is physically in Australia or Victoria now, offshore means one applies from other countries.




Yep. Outside of AU is offshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sansnom said:


> supernova123 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you got you ACS redone or using the previous one
> ...


Sorry. A bit irrelevant to this thread. When you do ACS again, do you need to reattach same old documents set or just upload the additional new ones if any?


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

daussie said:


> Sorry. A bit irrelevant to this thread. When you do ACS again, do you need to reattach same old documents set or just upload the additional new ones if any?


The old ones are automatically attached and CANNOT be removed; hence I only uploaded the additional ones.


----------



## sugathb (Apr 25, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> I think we should create an excel sheet for all 261313 applicants to track our progress and can derive trends from that to improve application?
> What everyone said ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Please update your details here. Thanks!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1nzaUbsyj8XKlS4Tnz_7HWsfItz-mnnmHK2SCryTMLBQ


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

There is much larger pool of applicants - extra tables create confusion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sugathb said:


> supernova123 said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should create an excel sheet for all 261313 applicants to track our progress and can derive trends from that to improve application?
> ...


No useless suggestions please....


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

daussie said:


> No useless suggestions please....


How its useless?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Guys i applied for victoria nomination on 14 june and submitted my eoi on 15 th june.
On 15 the june i sent them an email about my eoi number and asked them how to tracked applications.
They sent me an email that they have received my application and cant I cant track my application on 16 June..They also acknowledged my application.

Today i got the same mail again after three weeks. Is it normal ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> How its useless?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk




Very simple, we have cross-forum resource with far greater number of applicants, with way more advanced functionality and reports. Better analysis, more accurate, way more often updated (people get reminded). 

Spreadsheets have been created, created all over again and all end up not being used but leave people confused... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Very simple, we have cross-forum resource with far greater number of applicants, with way more advanced functionality and reports. Better analysis, more accurate, way more often updated (people get reminded).
> 
> Spreadsheets have been created, created all over again and all end up not being used but leave people confused...
> 
> ...


Thats is definitely great. I agree spreadsheets are useless in long run. I meant something like this. I know only one site myimmitracker . Do you know anything more better and accurate. ? 


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Thats is definitely great. I agree spreadsheets are useless in long run. I meant something like this. I know only one site myimmitracker . Do you know anything more better and accurate. ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk




Its the only one. If you think something is missing there - please PM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Its the only one. If you think something is missing there - please PM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No its great. The only issue is people either don't know about it or they don't put there information there.


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> No its great. The only issue is people either don't know about it or they don't put there information there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk




I guess yes.. Thats the issue  but every day more and more learn and add... Hopefully it will pick up... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > No useless suggestions please....
> ...


It could be useful if for 189.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

*Pls guide me!!*



daussie said:


> It could be useful if for 189.


Hello,

I have a query if somebody can guide me: (though I have posted another one separately)

I had applied for Victoria on 1st June and today I got an email from them:

It is asking for a declaration form to be signed by me (which is fine). 

?? I have not applied on skillselect for Victoria but the forms says "Please print and fill in this Declaration, and attach it to your online application for nomination to the Victorian Government under the Skilled visa scheme."

So do I need to apply under VIC on skillselect?
Is this only acknowledgement or is this the ITA?

Thanks in Advance!
Ankur


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > It could be useful if for 189.
> ...


Did you attach Victoria declaration when you apply on 1st June?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a query if somebody can guide me: (though I have posted another one separately)
> 
> ...


I think what they are asking is the form that needs to be attached with your SS application.

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

Go to declaration and fill, sign and scan it back to Vic govt. and then only your application will move forward. EOI can be filled at this moment or when you get the sponsorship. 

People submit EOI just to save time.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Raj M said:


> I think what they are asking is the form that needs to be attached with your SS application.
> 
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> ...




I had attached the Declaration but that was a simple one just one page. This is is a four page form stating - Nomination Declaration....


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Could any one guide me on how to proceed with the 190 process, Especially for Victoria? 

What I presume is that, We will file EOI and select 190 visa with all state . after that they will send the invite, and once we receive the invite, We will deliver them the required document for approval. After having approval, we should apply for final VISA.

Is it right ? ( I am more confused before one guy have mentioned here that he applied for the SS on 14th June and Filled EOI on 15th June)

Additionally, It would be great help if anyone could guide me through the Processing part....and what Documents I will be require in future so that I will collect that by end of July. ( Specifically, Birth Certificate in English required ? )


(Going to file EOI by end of July.)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> Could any one guide me on how to proceed with the 190 process, Especially for Victoria?
> 
> What I presume is that, We will file EOI and select 190 visa with all state . after that they will send the invite, and once we receive the invite, We will mail them the required document for approval. then we file final VISA.
> 
> ...


i have not applied myself, but as far as i know:

Create EOI, select Victoria. 

Go on to Victoria web-site and apply, you will mention your EOI number. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Could any one guide me on how to proceed with the 190 process, Especially for Victoria?
> 
> What I presume is that, We will file EOI and select 190 visa with all state . after that they will send the invite, and once we receive the invite, We will deliver them the required document for approval. After having approval, we should apply for final VISA.
> 
> ...


Hello,

You can do both ways....Fill EOI and then apply on victoria website OR apply on victoria website and once get a confirmation then can apply on Skillselect for EOI(this is the way I have done). 
On Victoria Web site you only need:
CV/ Credential verification/ English Proof

Hope it helps!
Ankur


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> I had attached the Declaration but that was a simple one just one page. This is is a four page form stating - Nomination Declaration....


did they sent you one.. i dont remember i submit anything like a form.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

*190 Stuff Guide in Brief*

Thanks ankur for your revert. I got to know new thing today. 
Could you please guide me process is same for all other states or every state have different process ? Just guide me in brief, Rest I will search by going through each state site.

My target is NSW by having a spouse as main applicant (Software Engineer), 
(with 60+5 Point : 30 Age (done)+ 15 Qualification (done) + 10 Work Exp (ACS done)+ 5 Partner Skill ( Done) + 0 (to be gain by 29th July) + 5 (SS) ) .
Apart from NSW, Any suggestion from your end would be great help !!

@All : I need to know 190 stuff in detail by july end, Every guy who wants VIC also prefers the NSW, Hence thought to get suggestion form your end. 
Sorry for posting other state query here if any one feel inappropriate.



Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> You can do both ways....Fill EOI and then apply on victoria website OR apply on victoria website and once get a confirmation then can apply on Skillselect for EOI(this is the way I have done).
> On Victoria Web site you only need:
> ...


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Any recent invitations from VIC for systems analyst occupation 261112? Thanks


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Has anyone here received two acknolwdgments ?
I receinved one on 16th june and one today. I submitted my application on 14th june and eoi on 15th june.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

In the second mail they also have said your application is under process. While it wasnt mentioned in first email.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Thanks ankur for your revert. I got to know new thing today.
> Could you please guide me process is same for all other states or every state have different process ? Just guide me in brief, Rest I will search by going through each state site.
> 
> My target is NSW by having a spouse as main applicant (Software Engineer),
> ...



Hello,

I do not think it is the same for NSW becuase there is no place except skillselect where you can apply for NSW whereas for VIC you can go to their website and apply.
You can go to https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/ and apply for state nomination and once on receiving positive feedback can apply in skillselect.
For NSW, you can directly go to skillselect and select 190 and NSW and apply. They will revert to you in email and there is nothing else you can do for the same.

Thanks!
Ankur


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

sa2010 said:


> Hi. I have applied for VIC SS on 1st July. Still waiting for acknowledgement mail. Generally whats the time period? 1 week? :fingerscrossed:
> Another question. I have applied for EOI with sub class as 190 only. I have 65 points currently. Should I also select visa sub class 189 in the same EOI? Would it hamper VIC SS?


I applied VIC SS on 11th May, then on immitracker i saw 14th May one getting invite. I sent them a mail and then i got acknowledgement mail followed by commitment mail. After that nothing, I would suggest wait for few days and then drop a mail 
.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Raj M said:


> did they sent you one.. i dont remember i submit anything like a form.


Yes, they sent me a nomination declaration form from [email protected] with a reference number to be used for future correspondence.


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Does anyone have any updates? If so please share.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thestarrynight said:


> Does anyone have any updates? If so please share.


Its weekend

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Yes, they sent me a nomination declaration form from [email protected] with a reference number to be used for future correspondence.


strange.. they didnt ask for any form. they did ask for commitment letter though


----------



## kvr82 (Jun 28, 2014)

I think it is self-declaration form.


----------



## amitasil (Jul 6, 2016)

valaj said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I just received Victorian State Sponsorship for 261314 - Software Tester. Thank you all for various questions and answers as it has helped me a lot.
> 
> ...


Hey,

I have submitted my EOI for Victoria on 14th June 2016 and got the acknowledgement on 08th July 2016.
Do you have any idea how does the they take to release the invitation?

My total points including SS is 70 and my ANZSCO code is - 261314 - Software Tester.

Regards,
Amit


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

amitasil said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for Victoria on 14th June 2016 and got the acknowledgement on 08th July 2016.
> Do you have any idea how does the they take to release the invitation?
> ...


I guess they haven't mentioned any time in your acknowledgment email. In the previous emails and past experience they usually take 12 weeks.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Are you an onshore? What was the rejection reason given last time?
> ...


Yes


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > May be they are satisfied with your profile and waiting for new financial year ti issue invitation. Keep us posted.
> ...


Status update please??


----------



## geybaba (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello All,

Any Geologist (Code 234411) received an invitation yet from VIC?


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> Status update please??


Still no updates after those emails.


----------



## amitasil (Jul 6, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> I guess they haven't mentioned any time in your acknowledgment email. In the previous emails and past experience they usually take 12 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yes, they have mentioned 12 weeks and I believe this is the default timeline they give.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

amitasil said:


> Yes, they have mentioned 12 weeks and I believe this is the default timeline they give.


Yes, whats your anzoo code?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## amitasil (Jul 6, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Yes, whats your anzoo code?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Here are the details:

261314 - Software Tester

VIC SS applied - 14.06.2016
VIC SS acknowledgement received - 08.07.2016
Total Points including SS - 70


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

amitasil said:


> Here are the details:
> 
> 261314 - Software Tester
> 
> ...


Software tester is not on the SOL right ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

geybaba said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> Any Geologist (Code 234411) received an invitation yet from VIC?




I dont remember seeing any recently


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

One of my friend has 65 points without any experience. Are there chances for her to get invite. Her points age:30, PTE:20,Education :10, Spouse exp:5 . Total 65. Occupation code 261313,Kindly comment


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

anarzan said:


> One of my friend has 65 points without any experience. Are there chances for her to get invite. Her points age:30, PTE:20,Education :10, Spouse exp:5 . Total 65. Occupation code 261313,Kindly comment


As far as I understand Victoria SS is based on resume. Having higher points would not guage much with no experience. With 65 points he can get the invitation in 189 for this occupation in coming rounds.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

anarzan said:


> One of my friend has 65 points without any experience. Are there chances for her to get invite. Her points age:30, PTE:20,Education :10, Spouse exp:5 . Total 65. Occupation code 261313,Kindly comment


Its mentioned on the Victoria SS site that 3 years experience is required for 261313. 
I guess anyone who have got it with zero years can tell.
Go for 189 as well I hope you can ace it there ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

I heard from someone that state nominations are based on first come first serve basis regardless of points. He heard from some agent.

Is that true


----------



## Sky2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

*12 Weeks passed for me*



amitasil said:


> Yes, they have mentioned 12 weeks and I believe this is the default timeline they give.


Hi,
I applied for VIC state on 12th April 2016. Got acknowledgement 9th May. 12 weeks passed from the day I applied. Anzco 254499 REGISTERED NURSES NEC. Oh im getting curious. Has anyone got their VIC SS in the month of July? Please update!


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Sky2016 said:


> Hi,
> I applied for VIC state on 12th April 2016. Got acknowledgement 9th May. 12 weeks passed from the day I applied. Anzco 254499 REGISTERED NURSES NEC. Oh im getting curious. Has anyone got their VIC SS in the month of July? Please update!


Yes i got vic ss the day after they started the new cycle of invitations. But my case was streamlined. Gud luck


----------



## Sky2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Thanks!*



Raj M said:


> Yes i got vic ss the day after they started the new cycle of invitations. But my case was streamlined. Gud luck


Thanks for your reply!
Mine is not streamlined though!Would you mind telling me the day you applied for the VIC SS please?


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Sky2016, perhaps it is best to check with them. I heard of a registered nurse who applied in February and received her nomination in three weeks. I am not sure what happened in March, because from that time things seemed to slow down.


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Another question, are you applying from onshore or offshore?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Sky2016 said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> Mine is not streamlined though!Would you mind telling me the day you applied for the VIC SS please?


I applied on 7th june and got it on 4th july


----------



## Sky2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Congrats!*



Raj M said:


> I applied on 7th june and got it on 4th july


Nice to hear that u got the SS. Best of luck with your visa!


----------



## Sky2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Hi "Thestarrynight"*



Thestarrynight said:


> Sky2016, perhaps it is best to check with them. I heard of a registered nurse who applied in February and received her nomination in three weeks. I am not sure what happened in March, because from that time things seemed to slow down.


I will contact them and see. Dont know why its so slow. I am on shore (485 post study graduate visa at the moment).


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

Has anyone heard visa rejection after ss


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Raj M said:


> Has anyone heard visa rejection after ss


Don't worry RAJ you are almost there if you have honestly provided all the information and evidences then you will definitely get it.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Raj M said:


> I heard from someone that state nominations are based on first come first serve basis regardless of points. He heard from some agent.
> 
> Is that true


Not True at least for NSW and Victoria


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Sky2016 did they say anything with regards to the timelines?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi,

Is there any data which suggests how much time does VIC SS application takes to give a result for ICT BA. (apart from the website stating 12 weeks)? 

Thanks!


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any data which suggests how much time does VIC SS application takes to give a result for ICT BA. (apart from the website stating 12 weeks)?
> 
> Thanks!


Visit myimmitracker.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Hi starrynight*



Thestarrynight said:


> Sky2016 did they say anything with regards to the timelines?


They have mentioned 12 weeks in my acknowledgment email. But not sure we have to count 12 weeks from the day we submit the application, or from the day we received the acknowledgement email??? Anybody knows the answer for this. Really appreciate if someone can answer my question! Thanks guys!


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Sky2016 said:


> They have mentioned 12 weeks in my acknowledgment email. But not sure we have to count 12 weeks from the day we submit the application, or from the day we received the acknowledgement email??? Anybody knows the answer for this. Really appreciate if someone can answer my question! Thanks guys!


Hello,

I believe it is from ack email.....

Thanks!
Ankur


----------



## Sky2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Hi Jolly*



Jolly47 said:


> Hi that was me where Victoria SS told me to cancel other state EOI's on 5th May and provide commitment letter. I applied on 13th April, so after withdrawing other state EOI's received ack on 11th May, but didn't hear back anything since then. My agent told me that it's 3 months from ack email. Fingers crossed


Think you are a registered nurse. I have also applied as a registered nurse on the 12th April and received my acknowledgement on the 9th May. But no news after that day Did you hear anything from the state yet? Thank you!


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

hi friends,

i have applied for 190-victoria on 30-june but no acknowledgement email till now. what is the general trend/duration to receive it after eoi submission.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i have applied for 190-victoria on 30-june but no acknowledgement email till now. what is the general trend/duration to receive it after eoi submission.


What occupation? ??


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

daussie said:


> What occupation? ??


i applied for 261313 - software engineer


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PunjabiAussie said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i have applied for 190-victoria on 30-june but no acknowledgement email till now. what is the general trend/duration to receive it after eoi submission.


On average 3 weeks I think.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> On average 3 weeks I think.


Thanks andreyx,

and will they send invitation after 12 weeks ?(12+3=15 weeks total) after i receive acknowledgement email.
My points are 70 for 261313.


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

Sky2016 said:


> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi that was me where Victoria SS told me to cancel other state EOI's on 5th May and provide commitment letter. I applied on 13th April, so after withdrawing other state EOI's received ack on 11th May, but didn't hear back anything since then. My agent told me that it's 3 months from ack email. Fingers crossed
> ...


Yes registered nurse, but didn't hear anything yet


----------



## jiteshpamnani (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi All, 

I am software tester. Occupation falls under CSOL.. I have to apply under subclass 190.

Is Victoria my best bet for testing related Jobs? 
What other options do I have? 
Please guide, thanks in advance


----------



## jiteshpamnani (Jul 11, 2016)

Software Test is on Consolidated SOL. 
That means subclass 190 is what we have to apply.


----------



## jiteshpamnani (Jul 11, 2016)

amitasil said:


> supernova123 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, whats your anzoo code?
> ...


Hi amit, I am sailing on the same boat. But just started. 
Can you help me a bit for the process. 
Even I am a software tester, few questions. 

1. Is Victoria SS our best bet? Or there are any other states too with tester requirements. 

2. Do we have to pay any visa application while we apply for EOI.

3. I am really confused about skills assessment., can you help? What are the proper steps and how much time does it take for ACS to do the skills assessment. 

4.My IELTS is done, so now, apart from skills assessment, do we need anything else as well to submit EPIC. 

PLEASE HELP CLEAR THESE DOUBTS. 
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Any updates from those who are reg nursrs?


----------



## Sky2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Hi*



Thestarrynight said:


> Any updates from those who are reg nursrs?


I have sent them an email, but still no respond from their end. I will update you guys once I hear anything. Waiting is so painful, but :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jiteshpamnani (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi 

I am A Software Tester with 6 Years Experience. I have been reading few posts, that ACS rejects the application for 261314-Software Tester CSOL.

Also read many people suggesting to go for 261313- Software Engineer.

Do you know anyone who has gone through this phase, What changes needs to be done to the application for the same.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

jiteshpamnani said:


> Hi
> 
> I am A Software Tester with 6 Years Experience. I have been reading few posts, that ACS rejects the application for 261314-Software Tester CSOL.
> 
> ...


What is your actual job? Go for that one.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi... I am having 60 points filed EOI on 13th June 2016 with job code 261311 .
I am having 7.5 + yrs experience in Data ware housing using Informatica as an ETL tool. 

filed EOI for 189 ( 60 points) , 190 (65 points) - for NSW and 190(65 points) - for VT 

Can some one please tell me ..how good is melbourne for someone having my skill set? 

As i am in a confusion if invitation comes first from VT ....


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> Hi... I am having 60 points filed EOI on 13th June 2016 with job code 261311 .
> I am having 7.5 + yrs experience in Data ware housing using Informatica as an ETL tool.
> 
> filed EOI for 189 ( 60 points) , 190 (65 points) - for NSW and 190(65 points) - for VT
> ...


NSW is a better place for data warehousing...


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

daussie said:


> NSW is a better place for data warehousing...


Hello Daussie,

Any comments if Melbourne is ok for ICT Business Analysts? or NSW? as i have got the ack from VIC andthey asked to withdraw NSW..

TIA!
Ankur


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

@Ankur

Is that so.....do they tell to withdraw other state filed EOI?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > NSW is a better place for data warehousing...
> ...


Think for IT jobs NSW is way ahead.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> @Ankur
> 
> Is that so.....do they tell to withdraw other state filed EOI?


Victoria requested to withdraw or agent???


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> NSW is a better place for data warehousing...


So daussie...and other member...

what should i do....shall i remove EOI for Victoria state and just keep 189 and 190 for NSW?

or let it be as of now....? 

Would there be any future implication or is there any way that i could affect me if i keep both state EOI open?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> So daussie...and other member...
> 
> what should i do....shall i remove EOI for Victoria state and just keep 189 and 190 for NSW?
> 
> ...


Hello,

Well yes VIC asked me to withdraw NSW and said if I keep NSW EOI they will not process VIC. Now the problem is I have withdrawn NSW though I checked there are jobs in Melbourne but....
I believe you can keep both initially and once comes then u might need to withdraw the other one...

Ankur


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

When did they ask you to withdraw? After ACK? How many weeks after ACK?


----------



## Intellectual (Jul 2, 2014)

Dear Fellow members,

Greetings, 

I have a query, I have re-applied for Victoria SS on 1st May, 2016. Earlier it was declined in year 2014. This year almost after one and a half year, I am claiming 5 points for experience which I acquired during this period. My ACS evaluation is going to expire on 14th July, 2016. I am afraid that ACS will again deduct few years from my experience and I will lose these 5 points. 

Assuming that even if I get my SS after the expiry of my ACS evaluation, do I have to re-apply for the ACS evaluation? And what will be the scenario if ACS deduct more years from my experience?

My ACS evaluation has an expiry of 24 months written on it, Is there any possibility where I don't get to evaluate my experience again????

Thanks in advance for your replies.

Regards,


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Intellectual said:


> Dear Fellow members,
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> ...


It should be valid by the time you get invited from skillselect.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

daussie said:


> When did they ask you to withdraw? After ACK? How many weeks after ACK?


Hi,

In the ACK email only they asked me to withdraw NSW EOI...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > When did they ask you to withdraw? After ACK? How many weeks after ACK?
> ...


Seems they do this case by case in that case. ..... 

Good luck and keep us posted on status...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the ACK email only they asked me to withdraw NSW EOI...


How do they know that you have applied for NSW?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

daussie said:


> How do they know that you have applied for NSW?


GOD knows but hereby I am pasting the email from them...
"Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 

We note from the application that the applicant has also applied to NSW. In situations such as this our policy is to immediately refuse any such applications, as we require applicants who are committed to Victoria only. 

However, as there are often misunderstandings that lead to duplicate applications, we would like you to explain why the preference is Victoria and why the applicant is committed to our state, should the application be successful. To proceed with the Victoria Government application, you will need to withdraw the application to NSW, and provide us with evidence of the withdrawal.

If there is no preference, you should advise NSW to continue their assessment and we will close the Victorian application.""""

So I have no clue how did they checked but now I have withdrawn from NSW....


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Has anyone here received an email from victoria that their application is in process. ?
I got that email a few days ago..


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Has anyone here received an email from victoria that their application is in process. ?
> I got that email a few days ago..


Yeah, I did received yesterday....


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Yeah, I did received yesterday....


when did u apply ? i applied on 15th june. I recieved ackn on 16 th june. Few days ago they sent me an ackn again but this they also said its under process.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Yeah, I did received yesterday....


Hi ankur 
What type of mail was that do you inquire about the status or they send it by themselves 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Has anyone here received an email from victoria that their application is in process. ?
> I got that email a few days ago..


Is that streamlined path?


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Hi ankur
> What type of mail was that do you inquire about the status or they send it by themselves
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


No i didnt inquire. I received an email on 17 th june in which they said they have acknolwdged my email after i sent them an email..

Then i received an email on 1st july that my application is acknow and under process.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> Is that streamlined path?


Nope it isnt.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I received an acknowledgement email today stating that my application is in process. Being said that, I would like to seek feedback from this forum members on the possibility of my application getting shortlisted from here. Any suggestions would greatly help my moral ☺

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an acknowledgement email today stating that my application is in process. Being said that, I would like to seek feedback from this forum members on the possibility of my application getting shortlisted from here. Any suggestions would greatly help my moral ☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


When did you apply ?


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> When did you apply ?


June 20th 2016

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an acknowledgement email today stating that my application is in process. Being said that, I would like to seek feedback from this forum members on the possibility of my application getting shortlisted from here. Any suggestions would greatly help my moral ☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


Full message as below

Thank you for the information you sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program.**The*reference number .* The nominated occupation is*262112* ICT Security Specialist.

The application*will be processed and reviewed for*Victorian Government*nomination.* This process may take up to*twelve*weeks*and you will be advised*of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made.* We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.

To be eligible for*nomination*by the Victorian Government*an applicant must first have an occupation on the Victorian*Government*State*Nomination*Occupation*List.* The*occupation*list identifies skills in demand in Victoria*and is regularly updated to take into account changes in industry requirements for skilled professionals and tradespeople.* The*occupation*list is an indication only of those occupations in demand in Victoria and having an occupation on this list*does not*guarantee*nomination.*

The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with migration requirements or points required for migration.*Any questions regarding migration beyond Victorian Government*nomination*should be directed to the Australian Government’s Department of Immigration and*Border Protection (DIBP).**See*the*DIBP*website*www.immi.gov.au*for more information.

Please contact us if you require further information about the Victorian Government’s Skilled and Business Migration Program.

Please quote Reference Number: in all of your communication to us.


Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Could someone please advise 

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Could someone please advise
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


Tough to say anything on who gets invite.. all depends on CV and demand


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Raj M said:


> stailions333 said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone please advise
> ...


Is folloing the standard ack message?


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

I presume so and they won't change the content except for job code


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> I presume so and they won't change the content except for job code
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received this email....
We confirm that we have received the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 

The application is currently being assessed and we will have an outcome as soon as possible.

Please note that, as stated on our website, the ‘Tracking’ function of our site has been removed.

Please quote Reference Number: SS-2016-XXXX in all of your communication to us


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> I received this email....
> 
> We confirm that we have received the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> ...




When did you get it ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TolecnaL (Jul 12, 2016)

Lodge 190 in June and received an email for commitment statement.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

TolecnaL said:


> Lodge 190 in June and received an email for commitment statement.


Can share dates and occupation?


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

TolecnaL said:


> Lodge 190 in June and received an email for commitment statement.


Can you share more details for which code you applied? how many points on EOI without SS and on which date of June you applied?


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> When did you get it ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



8th july..i applied on 15/16 June.


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> 8th july..i applied on 15/16 June.


Its not a new thing I also got three emails from them .
1. Email reply where I quiry as after submiting I landed on a error page they said the recieve.
2. after one week of application Ack email with refrence number and same wording as yours like as soon as possible.
3. After three week of application the same standar ACk

So I guess its nothing new in your case when you send them an email then it happens


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> Its not a new thing I also got three emails from them .
> 1. Email reply where I quiry as after submiting I landed on a error page they said the recieve.
> 2. after one week of application Ack email with refrence number and same wording as yours like as soon as possible.
> 3. After three week of application the same standar ACk
> ...


When did you apply ? And your occupation?


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> When did you apply ? And your occupation?


261313
Applied on Jun 21


----------



## Sky2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Hi All*



Sky2016 said:


> I have sent them an email, but still no respond from their end. I will update you guys once I hear anything. Waiting is so painful, but :fingerscrossed:



Glad to inform that I received the VIC SS today.
Thanks for sharing your information, and I really appreciate all of your help!
Good luck everyone


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Yeah, I did received yesterday....


What is your EOI and occupation?


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

Sky2016 said:


> Glad to inform that I received the VIC SS today.
> Thanks for sharing your information, and I really appreciate all of your help!
> Good luck everyone


Congrats!!!
what was your EOI and occupation?


----------



## Sky2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Congrats!!!
> what was your EOI and occupation?


Thank you anarzan!
Its Registered Nurse NEC
Applied in 12th April
Acknowledgment 9th May
VIC SS granted 13th July.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

anarzan said:


> What is your EOI and occupation?


EOI lodged - 1st June
ICT BA - 261111


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> EOI lodged - 1st June
> ICT BA - 261111


when did they acknow your application ?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> when did they acknow your application ?


11 July......


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

Great news Sky and congrats , I applied one day after you on 13th April, fingers crossed. Can you please tell me bit more about your profile like points+ on shore or offshore.Mine was 55+5 offshore.



Sky2016 said:


> anarzan said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!!!
> ...


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Sky2016 said:


> Glad to inform that I received the VIC SS today.
> Thanks for sharing your information, and I really appreciate all of your help!
> Good luck everyone


Do you mean invite or the acknowledgement ? 

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> 11 July......


Your points without nomination ? And ielts score ?


----------



## jiteshpamnani (Jul 11, 2016)

Please help me choose the right job code. 
264313 is for software engineer. 
264314 is for software tester. 

I am actually a tester, with 5+ years of experience. 

However a lot of posts on this forum say that ACS has rejected software testers for 264314.

Are their any software testers here with 5/6 years Exp, how can guide me here. 
Really confused.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

I have seen a sudden surge in the number of acknowledgements that this forum members have received in July'16. Is this a trend seen i the past or any positive indicator of invites

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Hi Jolly*



Jolly47 said:


> Great news Sky and congrats , I applied one day after you on 13th April, fingers crossed. Can you please tell me bit more about your profile like points+ on shore or offshore.Mine was 55+5 offshore.


Thanks Jolly
My point breakdown 55+5 onshore
Registered Nurse nec (not elsewhere classified)
I have sent them an email 2 days ago, and they approved SS and informed me yesterday. Good luck with your application! maybe you could send them an email and see after the 12th week.


----------



## Sky2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Hi*



stailions333 said:


> Do you mean invite or the acknowledgement ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


Invitation


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

I applied through agent and will request him to send a email. Thanks for details and good luck for visa


Sky2016 said:


> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> > Great news Sky and congrats , I applied one day after you on 13th April, fingers crossed. Can you please tell me bit more about your profile like points+ on shore or offshore.Mine was 55+5 offshore.
> ...


----------



## Sky2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Thanks Jolly*



Jolly47 said:


> I applied through agent and will request him to send a email. Thanks for details and good luck for visa


Yes ask the agent to send them an email. They might not respond for your email, but the processing time will get faster. They didnt respond for my mail, instead they sent me the invitation two days after my mail.


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

My agent advised me to not send any email unless 3 months completed from date of ack. He advised me to stay patient.


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

jiteshpamnani said:


> Please help me choose the right job code.
> 264313 is for software engineer.
> 264314 is for software tester.
> 
> ...



Hey Jitesh, get yourself assessed from ACS as a Software Engineer, never go for Software Tester, you will get rejected for sure.
While going for assessment mention your roles and responsibilities as Software engineer and for sure you will get positive response for ACS. Even if your designation is something related to testing, it doesnt matter, only roles and responsibilities matter.
You can project yourself as a automation tester...like creating frameworks and designs for selenium or qtp etc..and include coding related stuff as much as possible in your resume.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello,

Any one has ne idea if VIC has to reject an application do they still take 12 weeks or it is earlier  ?

Thanks!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any one has ne idea if VIC has to reject an application do they still take 12 weeks or it is earlier
> 
> ...


Good question. My feeling is that most rejections come before 4 weeks. Those who has a better idea please share.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any one has ne idea if VIC has to reject an application do they still take 12 weeks or it is earlier  ?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, they have done that. 12 weeks wait can turn into anything a rejection or approval.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any one has ne idea if VIC has to reject an application do they still take 12 weeks or it is earlier  ?
> 
> Thanks!


there are many cases of rejection after 12 weeks.


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Ankur.Khandelwal said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Any reason for rejection?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Think applying for multiple states at the same time is a common Rejection reason.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

daussie said:


> Think applying for multiple states at the same time is a common Rejection reason.


how can they check a person has applied for multiple states.....


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> how can they check a person has applied for multiple states.....


they are states of Australia they can have access to this kind of information. 
anyhow applying for multiples sates could be the one of the reasons but there are alot others which they unfortunately don't share.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any updates from Victoria guys? Seems very silent.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

daussie said:


> Any updates from Victoria guys? Seems very silent.




Nothing yet. What's you profile?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvr82 (Jun 28, 2014)

I have seen the below post in an other forum about the rejection mail from Victoria.

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visanomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with afocus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria.

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian statenomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment inVictoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

This appears to be the general format they use to send rejection mails. 


Occupation Code: 261313
189: 29th Jan 2016
190: 26 April 2016
190 Ack: 18th May 2016
189 Invitation: xxxxxx
190 Invitation: xxxxxx
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> This appears to be the general format they use to send rejection mails.
> 
> 
> Occupation Code: 261313
> ...


I guess your 12 weeks are completed 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> I guess your 12 weeks are completed
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk




12 weeks after submission will complete on 19 of this month. But I think we will have to count 12 weeks post acknowledgment.


Occupation Code: 261313
189: 29th Jan 2016
190: 26 April 2016
190 Ack: 18th May 2016
189 Invitation: xxxxxx
190 Invitation: xxxxxx
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

someone on the thread have mentioned that he have confirmed by calling that wait time is from submission of application 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> someone on the thread have mentioned that he have confirmed by calling that wait time is from submission of application
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk




Yes I had read that. But simple logic is we should count 12 weeks post Vic Govt said expect outcome within 12 weeks. They said it in Acknowledgment so I am counting on that. 


Occupation Code: 261313
189: 29th Jan 2016
190: 26 April 2016
190 Ack: 18th May 2016
189 Invitation: xxxxxx
190 Invitation: xxxxxx
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> Think applying for multiple states at the same time is a common Rejection reason.




Never seen such rejection reason... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Never seen such rejection reason...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dear Andy, Means they ask the client to withdraw the other first with out Rejecting ????? Please update.?????


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

daussie said:


> Dear Andy, Means they ask the client to withdraw the other first with out Rejecting ????? Please update.?????


Dear Andy, Any updates on this please????? Is it safe to submit two states together or NOT??????


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

From history it appears Victoria send invitations before 15th of every month. It didn't happen in July
Hopefully they will send it out soon. This wait is frustrating. 


Occupation Code: 261313
189: 29th Jan 2016
190: 26 April 2016
190 Ack: 18th May 2016
189 Invitation: xxxxxx
190 Invitation: xxxxxx
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> From history it appears Victoria send invitations before 15th of every month. It didn't happen in July
> Hopefully they will send it out soon. This wait is frustrating.
> 
> 
> ...


How often they invite per month ?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

daussie said:


> How often they invite per month ?




Once or twice as per the trend I noticed on immitracker. Can't confirm though.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> Dear Andy, Means they ask the client to withdraw the other first with out Rejecting ????? Please update.?????




If you have Vic selected they wont care of other EOIs for other states... at least i don't remember seeing such a refusal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

i have submitted request for state sponsorship.
am looking for streamlined process.

yet to submit the EOI. Keeping fingers crossed. 

Anyone else in streamlined process?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

kidu.nexus said:


> i have submitted request for state sponsorship.
> am looking for streamlined process.
> 
> yet to submit the EOI. Keeping fingers crossed.
> ...


Dear kidu.nexus, You have 75 points. Did you file 189 and what is your occupation code? If your occupation is in SOL, most probably you will be invited on 20th July.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> From history it appears Victoria send invitations before 15th of every month. It didn't happen in July
> Hopefully they will send it out soon. This wait is frustrating.
> 
> 
> ...


Based on immitracker there is one guy with occupation code 261312 who has ben nominated by Victoria on 8th July.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

daussie said:


> Based on immitracker there is one guy with occupation code 261312 who has ben nominated by Victoria on 8th July.


yes I have seen that as well. and he have got response in around 12 weeks.
daussie have you added your case in myimmitracker.?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Don't know how I missed that one.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> yes I have seen that as well. and he have got response in around 12 weeks.
> daussie have you added your case in myimmitracker.?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk




Oh then I think I missed to see that one.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Based on immitracker there is one guy with occupation code 261312 who has ben nominated by Victoria on 8th July.
> ...


I need to sign up and add an entry. 
I'm 261313 60+5 pointer submitted on 2nd July.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

daussie said:


> I need to sign up and add an entry.
> I'm 261313 60+5 pointer submitted on 2nd July.


yes you need to signup to add your case.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

Anyone got invited as Systems Analyst? It's been 10 weeks now since I applied. Hehe. Patiently waiting. 

ANZSCO Code: 261112
11-May-2016: Applied for Victoria State Sponsorship


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

June number of invitations are out. Victoria gave out 164 invitations. Big drop for NSW though.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Raj M said:


> June number of invitations are out. Victoria gave out 164 invitations. Big drop for NSW though.



It's been out since quite a while now.


----------



## Happy3012 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi all I've applied for Victoria SS as mechanical engineer. Most of the application that i can see here is in it profession. Could you tell me please how long does it take for us. Is there someone else like me ? i have 55 points so maybe it's going to be hard to get it.
Hope for the best.
Cheers


----------



## sa2010 (Jul 5, 2016)

Raj M said:


> June number of invitations are out. Victoria gave out 164 invitations. Big drop for NSW though.


Hi Raj.
Where can we see such information.


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

Received my Acknowledgement for Vic SS after 3 weeks..but no hopes whatsoever for acceptance, as i have applied for Software Tester.
Please let me know if anyone has got acceptance from VIC for Software Tester.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

sa2010 said:


> Hi Raj.
> Where can we see such information.


Hello,

You can see it on skillselect under State and Territory....It has a table for all states.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

sa2010 said:


> Hi Raj.
> Where can we see such information.


SkillSelect

Round Invitations


----------



## sa2010 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks guys. Still waiting for VIC ack. Its been 2 weeks since application. Should I email them?


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

sa2010 said:


> Thanks guys. Still waiting for VIC ack. Its been 2 weeks since application. Should I email them?


Not required, u will get it in another week.
I have seen people who got it after 3-4 weeks.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sa2010 said:


> Thanks guys. Still waiting for VIC ack. Its been 2 weeks since application. Should I email them?


Hi. Can share your profile.?


----------



## sa2010 (Jul 5, 2016)

daussie said:


> Hi. Can share your profile.?


Shown below.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Guyes,

I also applied to Victoria on 4th May, My application remain suspended for 1week due to some bug in skill select site and after unsuspending it i immediately got a mail from them on 9yh June 

They have mentioned 12 weeks in my acknowledgment email. But not sure we have to count 12 weeks from the day we submit the application, or from the day we received the acknowledgement email??? Anybody knows the answer for this. Really appreciate if someone can answer my question! Thanks guys!


----------



## amitasil (Jul 6, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Yes, whats your anzoo code?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk





26861232 said:


> Received my Acknowledgement for Vic SS after 3 weeks..but no hopes whatsoever for acceptance, as i have applied for Software Tester.
> Please let me know if anyone has got acceptance from VIC for Software Tester.



Hey,

When did you get the acknowledgement?
I have applied for the same category (Software Tester) on 14th June 2016 and got the acknowledgement on 08th July 2016. No communication since then.

Regards,
Amit Rawat


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sa2010 said:


> Thanks guys. Still waiting for VIC ack. Its been 2 weeks since application. Should I email them?


You will get 189 within coming couple of rounds.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Hi Guyes,
> 
> I also applied to Victoria on 4th May, My application remain suspended for 1week due to some bug in skill select site and after unsuspending it i immediately got a mail from them on 9yh June
> 
> They have mentioned 12 weeks in my acknowledgment email. But not sure we have to count 12 weeks from the day we submit the application, or from the day we received the acknowledgement email??? Anybody knows the answer for this. Really appreciate if someone can answer my question! Thanks guys!


Could anybody please answer this,


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

daussie said:


> Dear kidu.nexus, You have 75 points. Did you file 189 and what is your occupation code? If your occupation is in SOL, most probably you will be invited on 20th July.


ICT project manager...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Feeling like Victoria has not actively started to do approvals for 2016-2017. Any idea how the trend was like for last year?


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

amitasil said:


> Hey,
> 
> When did you get the acknowledgement?
> I have applied for the same category (Software Tester) on 14th June 2016 and got the acknowledgement on 08th July 2016. No communication since then.
> ...


I applied on 25th June and got the acknowledgement on 15th July.
I dont think we should expect any communication till at-least another 2-3 months.
Even if we get i am sure it would be rejection, as we applied for Tester.
I dint know before that Victoria rejects so many applications, after i applied i got to know.
Anyway what are you total points.
My Points are 70 without statesponsorship


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> Feeling like Victoria has not actively started to do approvals for 2016-2017. Any idea how the trend was like for last year?


I don't think they follow any trends its case by case basis. Like people receive invite when process for their case is completed. I don't see they invite on particular date or day of month as NSW does.


----------



## amitasil (Jul 6, 2016)

26861232 said:


> I applied on 25th June and got the acknowledgement on 15th July.
> I dont think we should expect any communication till at-least another 2-3 months.
> Even if we get i am sure it would be rejection, as we applied for Tester.
> I dint know before that Victoria rejects so many applications, after i applied i got to know.
> ...



Same is the case with me.
Can we update the EOI and change the ANZSCO code?


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

amitasil said:


> Same is the case with me.
> Can we update the EOI and change the ANZSCO code?


To change the ANZSCO code we need to get re-assessed with ACS.
My Roles and responsibilities match with Software Tester and not Software engineer.
If your roles match with software engineer also, then you can get re-evaluated as Software Engineer and then update EOI i guess.
Not sure if we can change the Roles and responsibilities and get re-assessed with ACS as they have the old documents.
Let if know if you have any information on that.
Thanks.


----------



## amitasil (Jul 6, 2016)

26861232 said:


> To change the ANZSCO code we need to get re-assessed with ACS.
> My Roles and responsibilities match with Software Tester and not Software engineer.
> If your roles match with software engineer also, then you can get re-evaluated as Software Engineer and then update EOI i guess.
> Not sure if we can change the Roles and responsibilities and get re-assessed with ACS as they have the old documents.
> ...



I am also a software tester with a total experience of 11 years.
Software Engineer is a quite vague term and I am also not sure if we can fall under this category or not?
Bit confused now...


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

amitasil said:


> I am also a software tester with a total experience of 11 years.
> Software Engineer is a quite vague term and I am also not sure if we can fall under this category or not?
> Bit confused now...


You can actually write whatever you want in Roles and responsibilities, they wont look at you designation, only what you write in roles and responsibilities matter. If they match with that of Software Engineer, you will get positive response from ACS.
So if you able to manage the people that you give as reference in ACS documents, then there would be no problem whatsoever, even if they cross verify.
But only problem here is we both got assessed as Software Tester and not sure if we can change the RR and get re-assessed as they have our old documents.
If the RR you mentioned in the old documents itself match with with that of software engineer, you can go ahead and get re-assessed, there will b no problem at all.


----------



## amitasil (Jul 6, 2016)

26861232 said:


> You can actually write whatever you want in Roles and responsibilities, they wont look at you designation, only what you write in roles and responsibilities matter. If they match with that of Software Engineer, you will get positive response from ACS.
> So if you able to manage the people that you give as reference in ACS documents, then there would be no problem whatsoever, even if they cross verify.
> But only problem here is we both got assessed as Software Tester and not sure if we can change the RR and get re-assessed as they have our old documents.
> If the RR you mentioned in the old documents itself match with with that of software engineer, you can go ahead and get re-assessed, there will b no problem at all.



Now here is the problem. 
My earlier documents are too specific to define software tester roles and responsibilities. Changing the documents would disturb my case further I believe.


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

amitasil said:


> Now here is the problem.
> My earlier documents are too specific to define software tester roles and responsibilities. Changing the documents would disturb my case further I believe.


Yes, even i believe so.
Just wait for another 3 months, if you get a positive response you can go ahead.
If you get a rejection, then approach any consultancy and find out what are you options.


----------



## amitasil (Jul 6, 2016)

26861232 said:


> Yes, even i believe so.
> Just wait for another 3 months, if you get a positive response you can go ahead.
> If you get a rejection, then approach any consultancy and find out what are you options.



Yup, Thanks!


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

Guys Victoria SS is totally crazy, I got rejection mail today. I had applied on 11th May then I got ack and they asked for commitment and withdraw other state applications. I did that in first week of June. Now today they are sending rejection mail. My points without SS 65 and Software Engineer.
Totally crazy, they made me withdraw other applications to reject.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Guys Victoria SS is totally crazy, I got rejection mail today. I had applied on 11th May then I got ack and they asked for commitment and withdraw other state applications. I did that in first week of June. Now today they are sending rejection mail. My points without SS 65 and Software Engineer.
> Totally crazy, they made me withdraw other applications to reject.


Sorry to hear that... i think software engineer demand is too high is Victoria. Can you apply to other states again ?


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

That's confusing, what time did you receive the mail? I think I have applied the same time. Hoping they will re-consider your case. Have you replied back to them to clarify?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Guys Victoria SS is totally crazy, I got rejection mail today. I had applied on 11th May then I got ack and they asked for commitment and withdraw other state applications. I did that in first week of June. Now today they are sending rejection mail. My points without SS 65 and Software Engineer.
> Totally crazy, they made me withdraw other applications to reject.


sad to know don't lose hope and try for other other options. what is your breakpoint and english score ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Guys Victoria SS is totally crazy, I got rejection mail today. I had applied on 11th May then I got ack and they asked for commitment and withdraw other state applications. I did that in first week of June. Now today they are sending rejection mail. My points without SS 65 and Software Engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Onshore or offshore?


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Guys Victoria SS is totally crazy, I got rejection mail today. I had applied on 11th May then I got ack and they asked for commitment and withdraw other state applications. I did that in first week of June. Now today they are sending rejection mail. My points without SS 65 and Software Engineer.
> Totally crazy, they made me withdraw other applications to reject.


Do you have relatives in australia. I have a feeling that they were not satisfied with your commitment letter.


----------



## sa2010 (Jul 5, 2016)

daussie said:


> You will get 189 within coming couple of rounds.


Thanks for the assurance. Hope tomorrows round takes in maximum applicants for Apr and May. 
I mailed the Victoria team for acknowledgement yesterday as its past two weeks. Got the ack with reference number today.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

anarzan said:


> Guys Victoria SS is totally crazy, I got rejection mail today. I had applied on 11th May then I got ack and they asked for commitment and withdraw other state applications. I did that in first week of June. Now today they are sending rejection mail. My points without SS 65 and Software Engineer.
> Totally crazy, they made me withdraw other applications to reject.


That's really crazy, generally they ask you to withdraw from other states when they are interested in your profile. Asking to withdraw from other states is really crazy when they don't want to accept.


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Guys Victoria SS is totally crazy, I got rejection mail today. I had applied on 11th May then I got ack and they asked for commitment and withdraw other state applications. I did that in first week of June. Now today they are sending rejection mail. My points without SS 65 and Software Engineer.
> Totally crazy, they made me withdraw other applications to reject.


Well if you have 65 points WO SS then why you went for it just to get invite quickly while they also take 3 months and with 65 I think you just need to wait 3 months for 189 also. I don't why people prefer limiting their options rather then waiting.
Don't worry I think this round 189 cuoff for SE will be in start of May and you will get it.


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Did anyone get the invite for Software Tester 261314 visa 190 from Victoria State?

Read a lot of negative posts on Software Tester 261314 - 190 Visa from Victoria State. 
Worried as I have applied for the same. Please find my details below. 

Software Tester 261314 visa 190
ACS positive. Deducted 2 years exp. 
Points- 65 (Including SS+ PTE score points)
EOI - 30/June/2016
VIC SS applied on 14/June/2016

Best Regards,
Nitin Bali


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

sa2010 said:


> Thanks for the assurance. Hope tomorrows round takes in maximum applicants for Apr and May.
> I mailed the Victoria team for acknowledgement yesterday as its past two weeks. Got the ack with reference number today.


Hi sa2010, i applied eoi for victoria 65+5 on 30 june and still didn't get any acknowledgement email .

can you please share email id and with which you have interacted with victoria team?
and if possible your query in email to them.


----------



## sa2010 (Jul 5, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> Hi sa2010, i applied eoi for victoria 65+5 on 30 june and still didn't get any acknowledgement email .
> 
> can you please share email id and with which you have interacted with victoria team?
> and if possible your query in email to them.


Sure. Mail them today. What is your anzsco code?

The email id is: [email protected]

Mail:
I have applied for Skilled Nominated (190) visa on XXX. It has been complete XX weeks and I have still not received any mail regarding confirmation of receipt of the application or any other acknowledgement for my application.

Can you please respond whether the application has been received and when can I get the reference number.


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Anarzan that's not fair enough specially when we withdraw other state EOI's. I also withdraw NSW and ACT SS and thought they are really intrested but didn't hear back anything. I applied on 15th April and it's very annoying and frustrating


anarzan said:


> Guys Victoria SS is totally crazy, I got rejection mail today. I had applied on 11th May then I got ack and they asked for commitment and withdraw other state applications. I did that in first week of June. Now today they are sending rejection mail. My points without SS 65 and Software Engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Jolly47 said:


> Sorry to hear that Anarzan that's not fair enough specially when we withdraw other state EOI's. I also withdraw NSW and ACT SS and thought they are really intrested but didn't hear back anything. I applied on 15th April and it's very annoying and frustrating


Hello,

This is so disturbing...I am also in the same boat...withdrew NSW becoz VIC said and now nothing from them....Hope they give a SS or else...in trouble..


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

Fingers crossed Ankur.


Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear that Anarzan that's not fair enough specially when we withdraw other state EOI's. I also withdraw NSW and ACT SS and thought they are really intrested but didn't hear back anything. I applied on 15th April and it's very annoying and frustrating
> ...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is so disturbing...I am also in the same boat...withdrew NSW becoz VIC said and now nothing from them....Hope they give a SS or else...in trouble..


Did they request commitment letter from you.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

sa2010 said:


> Sure. Mail them today. What is your anzsco code?
> 
> The email id is: [email protected]
> 
> ...


Thanks sa2010, i have sent email..lets see 

my code is 261313


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Looks like they deliberately delay these for some reason. I wish if they reject in one go if not suitable. ... nevertheless :figerscrossed:


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

daussie said:


> Did they request commitment letter from you.


Yeah commitment letter and withdrawing application from other states. Still rejected


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

All 189 winners please withdraw 190 application from Skillselect. This will give chance for less pointers to grab invitation along with you. 

Congrats to all who got invite.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

daussie said:


> Did they request commitment letter from you.


Yes, that was one of the clause mentioned in the letter sent by them.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Yes, that was one of the clause mentioned in the letter sent by them.


Dear Ankur, You also got rejected?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

daussie said:


> Dear Ankur, You also got rejected?


No buddy....waiting after submitting the declaration and commitment...:juggle:


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Ankur, You also got rejected?
> ...


Ok ... all the best and keep us posted.


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

That really sucks! Makes me worried as I submitted my application on 2nd May and have heard nothing from them apart from the acknowledgement. No request for commitment letter, nothing.


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

My agent received email today from Victoria SS that my APHRA(registered nurse) certificate was expired, so please send us new one. My agent submitted expired APHRA certificate when applied VIC SS. So now he sent current APHRA certificate. So I guess they might be interested so that's why they asked me current certificate otherwise they might have just rejected it.


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

Just invited for VIC SS, eoi submission -13 April, asked to withdraw other EOI's on 9th May, ack-11th, invitation today as registerd nurse


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Jolly47 said:


> Just invited for VIC SS, eoi submission -13 April, asked to withdraw other EOI's on 9th May, ack-11th, invitation today as registerd nurse


Congrats Jolly. Long wait but fruitful.


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

Thanks Sheikhhaziz


sheikhaziz89 said:


> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> > Just invited for VIC SS, eoi submission -13 April, asked to withdraw other EOI's on 9th May, ack-11th, invitation today as registerd nurse
> ...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Jolly47 said:


> Just invited for VIC SS, eoi submission -13 April, asked to withdraw other EOI's on 9th May, ack-11th, invitation today as registerd nurse


Congrats


----------



## Jolly47 (May 12, 2016)

Just want to let you know guys, my agent sent email to VIC SS to know the process as 3 months completed from date of apply. So my agent was worried @ first place that sending emails to VIC SS is not a good gesture, but on my repeated request he sent the email and VIC SS didn't responded to email directly but asked my agent to sent some documents and then invited me after one hour, so according to my opinion don't hesitate to send emails once 3 months completed.


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

Jolly47 said:


> Just invited for VIC SS, eoi submission -13 April, asked to withdraw other EOI's on 9th May, ack-11th, invitation today as registerd nurse


Congrts Jolly! All the best!


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> Thanks sa2010, i have sent email..lets see
> 
> my code is 261313


hi Sa2010, i got following response from email id you gave yesterday.


_Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. 

All Victorian Government skilled visa nomination applications must be lodged online through the Live in Victoria website: Manage your account/Apply(www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/_login) for visa nomination. 

If you are experiencing technical difficulties completing your online nomination application form or require a password reset, please email your query to [email protected]. 

Please note that emailed and paper applications will not be accepted. 

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program_


i applied 190 same way people apply for 189 using skill select login (SkillSelect) and i am unable to understand why they are asking to apply through www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/_login


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Guys Victoria SS is totally crazy, I got rejection mail today. I had applied on 11th May then I got ack and they asked for commitment and withdraw other state applications. I did that in first week of June. Now today they are sending rejection mail. My points without SS 65 and Software Engineer.
> Totally crazy, they made me withdraw other applications to reject.


Hi anarzan, what reason has been given for rejection ?


----------



## Sky2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Congrats Jolly*



Jolly47 said:


> Just invited for VIC SS, eoi submission -13 April, asked to withdraw other EOI's on 9th May, ack-11th, invitation today as registerd nurse


Happy to hear that! They asked my renewed registration in the acknowledgement email. Good luck with the visa!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Sky2016 said:


> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> > Just invited for VIC SS, eoi submission -13 April, asked to withdraw other EOI's on 9th May, ack-11th, invitation today as registerd nurse
> ...


Happy to see some actions from Victoria side..


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes! Hopefully everyone here gets the golden emails!  All the best guys!


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> hi Sa2010, i got following response from email id you gave yesterday.
> 
> 
> _Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program.
> ...


Hello,

If I understand correctly u applied for 190 VIC via Skillselect and not done anything else. If yes, then they are correct for VIC u need to go on their website and apply. It is a part of their process..do not worry abt it.

Ankur


----------



## jitology (Jul 20, 2016)

In Victoria SS application , do I need to mention the EOI I created for NSW? I hope not, because an EOI is not the same as applying for nomination. Experts, please help! Thanks!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

jitology said:


> In Victoria SS application , do I need to mention the EOI I created for NSW? I hope not, because an EOI is not the same as applying for nomination. Experts, please help! Thanks!




Submit a separate eoi for vic and mention that.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Submit a separate eoi for vic and mention that.


You should create a separate EOI but remember if they ACK or accept ur application they will ask u to withdraw the NSW form...so do not worry abt it....if u r interested in VIC then u wud need to do it...This is only for ur info as I had gone thru the same stuff....


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> If I understand correctly u applied for 190 VIC via Skillselect and not done anything else. If yes, then they are correct for VIC u need to go on their website and apply. It is a part of their process..do not worry abt it.
> 
> Ankur


Thanks Ankur, you are correct i have applied through skill select and ticking 190 checkbox and got unique EOI for that.


Do i have submit application on https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au also ? bit surprised as never heard of it any reference to whole process ?

what will happen to eoi submitted after i submit application at this new link

please advice.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> Thanks Ankur, you are correct i have applied through skill select and ticking 190 checkbox and got unique EOI for that.
> 
> 
> Do i have submit application on https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au also ? bit surprised as never heard of it any reference to whole process ?
> ...


Hi,
Nothing, just submit the details on liveinvictoria and skillselect will remain as it is. Once they invite u then the status in skillselect will change..All the best.


----------



## jitology (Jul 20, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> You should create a separate EOI but remember if they ACK or accept ur application they will ask u to withdraw the NSW form...so do not worry abt it....if u r interested in VIC then u wud need to do it...This is only for ur info as I had gone thru the same stuff....



Thanks Ankur for the reply! But firstly, how will they get to know about my NSW EOI ? 
Secondly, An EOI does not mean I will be invited to apply for the SS. 
A bit confused here!!


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

jitology said:


> Thanks Ankur for the reply! But firstly, how will they get to know about my NSW EOI ?
> Secondly, An EOI does not mean I will be invited to apply for the SS.
> A bit confused here!!


 I asked the same ques a few weeks back and got an answer something like this - they are the states of AUS so they have access to everything...

Yes, an EOI does not mean u will be invited there is no guarantee of anything here..all will depend on ur score and yes luck...

Hope it helps!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

anarzan said:


> Guys Victoria SS is totally crazy, I got rejection mail today. I had applied on 11th May then I got ack and they asked for commitment and withdraw other state applications. I did that in first week of June. Now today they are sending rejection mail. My points without SS 65 and Software Engineer.
> Totally crazy, they made me withdraw other applications to reject.


You got the rejection mail in response to an email you sent to get any status of your application?


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

I am targeting to apply VIC SS for Market research analyst. However, I already know that it is not there in the list, thought to take chance.

-What should be my spouse occupation if she already has been assessed as software engineer (261313)? ( In victoria ss site, Occupation code for spouse is of 2 digit and 26 is not there. So what should i choose?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> I am targeting to apply VIC SS for Market research analyst. However, I already know that it is not there in the list, thought to take chance.
> 
> -What should be my spouse occupation if she already has been assessed as software engineer (261313)? ( In victoria ss site, Occupation code for spouse is of 2 digit and 26 is not there. So what should i choose?


As your occupation is not in Vic SOL, there is not point in applying. 

Regarding your wife, since 261313 is there in Vic SOL why don't you make her primary applicant.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> I am targeting to apply VIC SS for Market research analyst. However, I already know that it is not there in the list, thought to take chance.
> 
> -What should be my spouse occupation if she already has been assessed as software engineer (261313)? ( In victoria ss site, Occupation code for spouse is of 2 digit and 26 is not there. So what should i choose?


Having the occupation in the list is the primary prerequisite.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any idea whether Victoria processing application sequentially or not (ignoring streamline path cases )?


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hi,
> Nothing, just submit the details on liveinvictoria and skillselect will remain as it is. Once they invite u then the status in skillselect will change..All the best.


Hi Ankur, is there any such formality for 189 also ? i have only submitted eoi for 189 on skill select..nothing else

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> Any idea whether Victoria processing application sequentially or not (ignoring streamline path cases )?




I think it rather depends on case worker(officer) allocation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

I can make her as primary applicant. but her IELTS/PTE is each 6. She can not crack that with 7 each. and that is requirement for VICTORIA. Is there any one here in 261311/12/13 group who got VIC approval at 6.5 IELTS ? My wife is having 60+5 but it is with IELTS 6 each.



kamy58 said:


> As your occupation is not in Vic SOL, there is not point in applying.
> 
> Regarding your wife, since 261313 is there in Vic SOL why don't you make her primary applicant.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea whether Victoria processing application sequentially or not (ignoring streamline path cases )?
> ...


First acknowledgment means CO allocation?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> Hi Ankur, is there any such formality for 189 also ? i have only submitted eoi for 189 on skill select..nothing else
> 
> Thanks


Nopes..ntn for 189...only skillselect


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> I can make her as primary applicant. but her IELTS/PTE is each 6. She can not crack that with 7 each. and that is requirement for VICTORIA. Is there any one here in 261311/12/13 group who got VIC approval at 6.5 IELTS ? My wife is having 60+5 but it is with IELTS 6 each.


That's challenging because it's a requirement to have 7 each, so your application won't even be procesed.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Nopes..ntn for 189...only skillselect


thanks man for confirmation


----------



## Happy3012 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi all. Im relatively new here and l have a question to older members its been nearly 4weeks of my application but not acknowledgement letter yet. What should I do please advise thank you


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Happy3012 said:


> Hi all. Im relatively new here and l have a question to older members its been nearly 4weeks of my application but not acknowledgement letter yet. What should I do please advise thank you


Dear Happy3012, what is your occupation ? when did you apply?


----------



## Saurabh.iimb (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have 55+5 points and wish to apply for 190 state sponsorship for Victoria for ICT Business Analyst (20 yrs exp). Any one have recently received a positive response from Victoria for ICT Business Analyst ? Also wish to know if anyone got negative response for this occupation (when & why)?

Appreciate any leads/responses.

regards,


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I have read many negative posts in this thread regarding to the rejection mail from VIC skillselect for 261313- Software Engineer.
I am little worried and curious about the cases which got rejected.

Can somebody help me in analysing my case under 261313:

1. applied on 18-July for VIC
2. In relative section I added my sister's name in relative, she stays in South Australia (will it give negative or positive impact in commitment letter)
3. I applied only for VIC and 189

Till now I didn't get any acknowledgement letter or any mail related to commitment letter (as I applied only 4 days before)

ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 60 (189), 65 (190)


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

don't loose hope there are success stories as well. the selection criteria is heavily based on how you put up your expertise on resume. 
in your case they will ask for commitment letter as you have relative outside VIC. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy3012 (Jul 18, 2016)

daussie said:


> Happy3012 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all. Im relatively new here and l have a question to older members its been nearly 4weeks of my application but not acknowledgement letter yet. What should I do please advise thank you
> ...


I applied as mechanical engineer on 28.06.2016 but no acknowledgment letter yet







55points: pte 10, years 25, degree 15, aus study 5


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

12 weeks up today and still nothing 

Think I'll email them on Monday and find out what's happening. With 75+5 points I really didn't expect it to go the full distance without hearing anything!


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

richachamoli said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have read many negative posts in this thread regarding to the rejection mail from VIC skillselect for 261313- Software Engineer.
> I am little worried and curious about the cases which got rejected.
> 
> ...


You would have to share a strong commitment letter as why you would stay in Victoria instead of moving to SA after Visa is granted.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Saurabh.iimb said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have 55+5 points and wish to apply for 190 state sponsorship for Victoria for ICT Business Analyst (20 yrs exp). Any one have recently received a positive response from Victoria for ICT Business Analyst ? Also wish to know if anyone got negative response for this occupation (when & why)?
> 
> ...


I had applied to Victoria last year but not accepted, applied again in May this year but haven't heard back so far.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have read many negative posts in this thread regarding to the rejection mail from VIC skillselect for 261313- Software Engineer.
> I am little worried and curious about the cases which got rejected.
> 
> ...


Will take around 3 weeks for acknowledgment


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

I have received an email from VIC to send a revised CV. I have sent that yesterday. 
Waiting for their assessment


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> I have received an email from VIC to send a revised CV. I have sent that yesterday.
> Waiting for their assessment


When did u applied buddy?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any rejections today? Please update here...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> I have received an email from VIC to send a revised CV. I have sent that yesterday.
> Waiting for their assessment


Which part of the resume they wanted you to revise ???


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > I have received an email from VIC to send a revised CV. I have sent that yesterday.
> ...


30th June


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

daussie said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > I have received an email from VIC to send a revised CV. I have sent that yesterday.
> ...


They did not mention specific sections, they just mentioned points to be addressed


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

*Victoria Funds*

Hello,

Is it true that for an offshore applicant with two dependants we need to show 40000 AUD for Victoria?

Thanks!
Ankur


----------



## kvr82 (Jun 28, 2014)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it true that for an offshore applicant with two dependants we need to show 40000 AUD for Victoria?
> 
> ...


Hi Ankur,

You are correct. 
Please refer this link for clear information. 
https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....lled-nominated-visa-subclass-190#.V5L5mTUYHE8

Kind Regards
K V R


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

sa2010 said:


> Thanks for the assurance. Hope tomorrows round takes in maximum applicants for Apr and May.
> I mailed the Victoria team for acknowledgement yesterday as its past two weeks. Got the ack with reference number today.


Hi sa2010, did you get your acknowledgement email from "[email protected]" or "[email protected] "


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ash_19 said:


> sa2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the assurance. Hope tomorrows round takes in maximum applicants for Apr and May.
> ...


Should be from [email protected]


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks daussie.
I received an email from"[email protected]" with the reference number. However, they have requested that I do not enquire on the progress of the application during the 12 week processing period


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> They did not mention specific sections, they just mentioned points to be addressed


Hi Amabrouk, can you please let us know which points they asked to address so that everybody can add them in their cv.

Also plz respond if anybody has idea that whether to include details of experience which ACS deducted during accessment inside CV?
Does one mention years of experience as per ACS ?

thanks


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> Hi Amabrouk, can you please let us know which points they asked to address so that everybody can add them in their cv.
> 
> Also plz respond if anybody has idea that whether to include details of experience which ACS deducted during accessment inside CV?
> Does one mention years of experience as per ACS ?
> ...


In CV you can put ACS deducted experience.
In EOI, you should not.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

daussie said:


> In CV you can put ACS deducted experience.
> 
> In EOI, you should not.




I have a different opinion here. We should always mention ACS deducted relevant experience in EOI. If it's not as per ACS then at visa stage, CO may reject the application.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > In CV you can put ACS deducted experience.
> ...


No points for experience gained before skills met date. DIBP only evaluate skilled experience. If you claim points based on experience before skills met date, they will reject. This is my understanding. ..


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > They did not mention specific sections, they just mentioned points to be addressed
> ...


This is copy from their email:

Please provide a detailed CV, including further details around the description of responsibilities and daily tasks performed within employment. Ensure that this includes dates of employment specifying month and year, and clarifies any gaps in employment. 

Our website includes information regarding CV writing: www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/worki...d-victoria/how-to-apply-for-a-job-in-victoria. You must provide detailed information about past experience and skills. The CV document should be a Word document where possible and must be named in the following format: CV-SURNAME-Firstname. Note that file names should not include any spaces.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> PunjabiAussie said:
> 
> 
> > amabrouk said:
> ...


After how many days of submission you got this?


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

amabrouk said:


> I have received an email from VIC to send a revised CV. I have sent that yesterday.
> Waiting for their assessment



Hi 

Even same happened with me after recieving the resume they gave me the acknowledgement next day ,so the duration between when they asked ur resume and when they gave acknowledgement will not be included in your 12 weeks time


----------



## Mastro88 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi All - I am silent follower of this group.

My friend applied for VIC SS on April last week (with 55+5 for 261313) and got an ACK on 10 May. He got the invitation today. 
I have applied for VIC SS on June 8 (with 60+5 for 261313) and got ACK on 21 June. I am still awaiting a response from VIC government.

We both are currently living in melbourne (on Visa 457).


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Mastro88 said:


> Hi All - I am silent follower of this group.
> 
> My friend applied for VIC SS on April last week (with 55+5 for 261313) and got an ACK on 10 May. He got the invitation today.
> I have applied for VIC SS on June 8 (with 60+5 for 261313) and got ACK on 21 June. I am still awaiting a response from VIC government.
> ...


Living in Melbourne. .mostly you will get it.keep us posted.


----------



## Mastro88 (Jul 25, 2016)

Amit - Dont worry, the 12 week processing time is from the date your submitted the application for VIC SS.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Mastro88 said:


> Amit - Dont worry, the 12 week processing time is from the date your submitted the application for VIC SS.


No Mastro ,

Please visit the victoria site and refer the FAQ there they have mentioned clearly


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Can we lodge 2 EOI one for each state and apply for state nomination simultaneously.


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Can we lodge 2 EOI one for each state and apply for state nomination simultaneously.


You can, but I'm pretty sure the assessors will know you've applied for sponsorship from two states. Think I read earlier in this thread that someone did the same thing and they were asked to withdraw one before Vic would start processing their application


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

daussie said:


> No points for experience gained before skills met date. DIBP only evaluate skilled experience. If you claim points based on experience before skills met date, they will reject. This is my understanding. ..




Correct. That's what I said in my response. 
ACS only counts skill relevant experience and it's ready to be use as is in EOI.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Any new Victoria invitations today?
As per immitracker, Vic last invited on 08/07/2016 for 2313xx.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> No Mastro ,
> 
> Please visit the victoria site and refer the FAQ there they have mentioned clearly


what they have mentioned there ? can you paste it over here ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> what they have mentioned there ? can you paste it over here ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Check the 5th question about processing times :

FAQs about Skilled Nominated Visas - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

AndrewG2711 said:


> You can, but I'm pretty sure the assessors will know you've applied for sponsorship from two states. Think I read earlier in this thread that someone did the same thing and they were asked to withdraw one before Vic would start processing their application


But I think they don't know unless you mention in your document that you applied for another state or the EOI number you mention in your application have another state as preference other then these two cases I don't think. 
They have access to Skill Select but they need some parameter like EOI number or unique email other parameter will not ensure if the candidate is same. You can use different email for different EOIs but there is still possibility that they may search by name , dob etc but its highly unlikely.
Its my personal opinion not from any source.


----------



## dhillong9 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi Experts,
I applied in June 2015 under occupation code 261111 ICT Business Analyst with 60 points.
After endless wait, I am thinking of applying for Victoria state. Kindly advice if it is worth??
Is there any chance to get the invitation from state??
Please reply..

Gagan


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Check the 5th question about processing times :
> 
> FAQs about Skilled Nominated Visas - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria


yes but for the people with no outstanding docs its from the date of submission. its an exception for those with incomplete application submissions.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi All,

I have recently submitted my application for VIC, but I didn't receive any confirmation email.
How do I know whether my application is submitted or not.

Regards,
Imtiyaz


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

imtiyaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently submitted my application for VIC, but I didn't receive any confirmation email.
> How do I know whether my application is submitted or not.
> ...


You will get acknowledgement email within 3 weeks.
You cant check you status in the website.
If you don't get, then mail them.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> yes but for the people with no outstanding docs its from the date of submission. its an exception for those with incomplete application submissions.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> But I think they don't know unless you mention in your document that you applied for another state or the EOI number you mention in your application have another state as preference other then these two cases I don't think.
> They have access to Skill Select but they need some parameter like EOI number or unique email other parameter will not ensure if the candidate is same. You can use different email for different EOIs but there is still possibility that they may search by name , dob etc but its highly unlikely.
> Its my personal opinion not from any source.


Hello,

Well just to share it happened with me...I had applied for 189/ NSW and VIC..Got the ack from VIC but they asked to withdraw NSW....I never mentioned nething to them but yes I was using the same email id....


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Beacause of the long processing time with VIC i was thinking of another EOI for SA but i think i will just wait and see how things unfold from here on.Thanks to all for your replies.


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

26861232 said:


> You will get acknowledgement email within 3 weeks.
> You cant check you status in the website.
> If you don't get, then mail them.


Thank you buddy. I will wait for their update then.

Regards,
Imtiyaz


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

imtiyaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently submitted my application for VIC, but I didn't receive any confirmation email.
> How do I know whether my application is submitted or not.
> ...


You should have gotten a filing receipt off the liveinvictoria website when you submitted - that is proof it's been sent. They reply to you in 3 weeks acknowledging that they have the application. With me, they never replied within 3 weeks so I emailed them to find out if they had received it and I got the acknowledgement the next day.


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

That's surprising, I didn't filing receipt when I submitted my application. 
Should I log my application again.

Regards,
Imtiyaz


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> No Mastro ,
> 
> Please visit the victoria site and refer the FAQ there they have mentioned clearly



From past invites, it seems that they take 12 to 13 weeks (3 Months) from date of submission.

For example :

User - Sky2016 APPLIED on 12th April for registered nurse in VIC and got invite on 13th July (3 months from submission).

User - Mastro88 mentioned that his friend APPLIED on last week of April ( ack email was on 10th may) and got invite today (3 months submission).


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

imtiyaz said:


> That's surprising, I didn't filing receipt when I submitted my application.
> Should I log my application again.
> 
> Regards,
> Imtiyaz


The receipt was a summary of what you submited and you print it at the end of the application. It looks like this (I've removed all my details)


----------



## imtiyaz (Mar 27, 2012)

AndrewG2711 said:


> The receipt was a summary of what you submited and you print it at the end of the application. It looks like this (I've removed all my details)
> 
> Thank you Andrew.
> This screen I didn't get when I submitted, it landed on blank screen.
> ...


----------



## ctma (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi all,

Hope you guys are all doing well. I've posted my case and hope there is some advice from you guys who have more experiences than me.

I applied for VIC Skilled Sponsor with 65 points (software developer):
- Age: 30
- Qualifications: 15
- Aus study: 5
- PY: 5 
- Aus Experiences: 5
- State sponsor: 5
(currently working in Melbourne for 1+ year, working visa 457).

I have 3-4 years working experiences in both my country and Melbourne but in various positions (system admin, IT support, software consultant).

As can be seen, I have not met the minimum requirements for VIC State sponsor such as 3+ experiences in Software Developer or 7.0+ IELTS. But my point is still 65.

Is there any chances for this application to be considered?

Thank you!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ctma said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope you guys are all doing well. I've posted my case and hope there is some advice from you guys who have more experiences than me.
> 
> ...



In case of Victoria I think God only knows. Try your luck.


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

imtiyaz said:


> Thank you Andrew.
> This screen I didn't get when I submitted, it landed on blank screen.
> But my application is not in my account.
> Confused !!! Is my application submitted or not.
> Can I log one more application


I think the best thing would be to email them to find out if you should resubmit or not. You could wait 3 weeks for an acknowledgement, but if they haven't received anything then you've lost 3 weeks. They are pretty helpful and will be best placed to advise you on what to do. I personally wouldn't resubmit an application without finding out what happened to the original. BTW, your application is not stored in your account once you've submitted - the only reference you have is the receipt I showed you, and then the acknowledgment email and reference number


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

AndrewG2711 said:


> I think the best thing would be to email them to find out if you should resubmit or not. You could wait 3 weeks for an acknowledgement, but if they haven't received anything then you've lost 3 weeks. They are pretty helpful and will be best placed to advise you on what to do. I personally wouldn't resubmit an application without finding out what happened to the original. BTW, your application is not stored in your account once you've submitted - the only reference you have is the receipt I showed you, and then the acknowledgment email and reference number


after your final submission it takes about 3-5 minutes before you see this printable screen. So i would suggest you drop an email to webmaster quoting issues you faced.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> yes but for the people with no outstanding docs its from the date of submission. its an exception for those with incomplete application submissions.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Agree, this is only applicable for those whose document is pending to be submitted.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

kamy58 said:


> supernova123 said:
> 
> 
> > yes but for the people with no outstanding docs its from the date of submission. its an exception for those with incomplete application submissions.
> ...


Dear Members, is commitment letter part of document checklist?


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes the trend appears to be 3 months (+ or -). AndrewG2711 did you hear anything?


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

daussie said:


> Dear Members, is commitment letter part of document checklist?


No

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

*Vic ss*

Dear Experts, 

I'm planning to lodge EOI for VIC SS. But can l know what's my chances of getting an invite? I have 70 points including SS points. What's the waiting time? Has anyone who fulfilled all VIC SS requirements but still got rejected? I have 10 years working exp but ACS deducted 2 years. I've got 65 in all components in PTE. 

Please advise what's my chances and how long will the invite take? 

Thanks.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I'm planning to lodge EOI for VIC SS. But can l know what's my chances of getting an invite? I have 70 points including SS points. What's the waiting time? Has anyone who fulfilled all VIC SS requirements but still got rejected? I have 10 years working exp but ACS deducted 2 years. I've got 65 in all components in PTE.
> 
> ...


For Victoria CV is the key. Not points. You can try your luck


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

daussie said:


> For Victoria CV is the key. Not points. You can try your luck


Hi, 

May I know what you mean by CV is the key? U mean we need to submit a CV according to their requirement? Any sample that's available? TQVM!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > For Victoria CV is the key. Not points. You can try your luck
> ...


Resume template is there in live in Victoria web site. Think they select based on industry assessment feedback for resumes. This is my understanding.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Need a lot of patience for this PR process.. Completed 3 months today since I applied for Vic SS. Still waiting.. :noidea: keeping my :fingerscrossed:


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Need a lot of patience for this PR process.. Completed 3 months today since I applied for Vic SS. Still waiting.. :noidea: keeping my :fingerscrossed:


whats your occupation?


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Beloved 261313


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

Thestarrynight said:


> Yes the trend appears to be 3 months (+ or -). AndrewG2711 did you hear anything?


 I haven't heard anything yet, but decided against sending a chase-up email. Figured I'd give then an extra week rather than be the nagging applicant and risk being blackballed. I'm not in a terrible rush. I moved to the UK 9 years 8 months ago so if I submitted my visa application now I'd need to provide police clearance from both SA and UK. If I submit my application in 3 weeks time I'll only need to provide police certificates from UK as I'd have lived continuously in SA for less than 3 months in the past 10 years.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> whats your occupation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk




Beloved 261313


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Need a lot of patience for this PR process.. Completed 3 months today since I applied for Vic SS. Still waiting.. :noidea: keeping my :fingerscrossed:


I'm in same boat as you - 12weeks 2 days in for me


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

AndrewG2711 said:


> I'm in same boat as you - 12weeks 2 days in for me


My application date is 26th April:juggle:


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

Got me beat there, I'm 2nd May. You contemplating chasing them up?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> AndrewG2711 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in same boat as you - 12weeks 2 days in for me
> ...


Why the hell they take this much time actually. . ???? Asking to withdraw EOI from ohter states and keep waiting thus far very pathetic.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

AndrewG2711 said:


> Got me beat there, I'm 2nd May. You contemplating chasing them up?


I already tried that and in response they just said it's in progress. Same as what they have said in acknowledgement. 
No point chasing them. They will reply when they have to. 
Let's be in touch and update each other once we get the invitation.:juggle:


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

daussie said:


> Why the hell they take this much time actually. . ???? Asking to withdraw EOI from ohter states and keep waiting thus far very pathetic.




We're helpless in this case. Just hold on until you get to hear from them.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Beloved 261313


great best. yesterday a guy with the 261313 have got invite after 12 weeks but he wss already residing in Melbourne on 457.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy3012 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi all,
I have emailed them after 4 weeks without acknowledgment emal and get this as a response what does it mean ????

Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. 

All Victorian Government skilled visa nomination applications must be lodged online through the Live in Victoria website: Manage your account/Apply for visa nomination. 

If you are experiencing technical difficulties completing your online nomination application form or require a password reset, please email your query to [email protected]. 

Please note that emailed and paper applications will not be accepted. 

Kind regards,


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

Mine was lodged May 11, it's been 11 weeks now. 261112 - Systems Analyst. Stressful waiting for SS email and Pokemon Go release in Sg. Haha


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Happy3012 said:


> Hi all,
> I have emailed them after 4 weeks without acknowledgment emal and get this as a response what does it mean ????
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program.
> ...


Means your application gone missing before full submission.

Will have to redo. At the final stage it takes like 5-10 mins to save data before you see to acknowledgment page.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> We're helpless in this case. Just hold on until you get to hear from them.


Rahul Pop this week is the 13 week you can mail them the processing times is 12 weeks not 3 months check in the calendar properly you are calculating wrong bro,You are waiting unecessarily


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

To every other memeber the processing time is 12 weeks from the date of sbmission,today 12 weeks will be completed for people who have submitted there application 4th MAY


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Rahul Pop this week is the 13 week you can mail them the processing times is 12 weeks not 3 months check in the calendar properly you are calculating wrong bro,You are waiting unecessarily


@AmitKapoor: Seems you missed to see my last post bro. Yes it's well passed 12 weeks. What I said is now 3 months also got completed. 

And yes I did mail them after completion of 12 weeks but I got acknowledgement kind of reply again after 12 weeks. Reply stated that it's still in progress and they will let me know of the outcome as soon as possible (Similar to what you might have seen in Ack mail). So there's no point chasing them. They will reply when they have to.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> @AmitKapoor: Seems you missed to see my last post bro. Yes it's well passed 12 weeks. What I said is now 3 months also got completed.
> 
> And yes I did mail them after completion of 12 weeks but I got acknowledgement kind of reply again after 12 weeks. Reply stated that it's still in progress and they will let me know of the outcome as soon as possible (Similar to what you might have seen in Ack mail). So there's no point chasing them. They will reply when they have to.:fingerscrossed:


ohhh i am sorry , Actually my only concern here is 3 months is not the actual processing time ,generally people get result 10 weeks after ecieving the acknowledgement.if you have written them a mail and they have replied they are still processing expect the invitation tomorrow or whenever they send the invitation, as per my knowledge it is wednesday. correct


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> ohhh i am sorry , Actually my only concern here is 3 months is not the actual processing time ,generally people get result 10 weeks after ecieving the acknowledgement.if you have written them a mail and they have replied they are still processing expect the invitation tomorrow or whenever they send the invitation, as per my knowledge it is wednesday. correct


It's been a week already since I received their response but no invitation yet. What is your occupation and date of Vic SS application submission? Have you received ack?


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> It's been a week already since I received their response but no invitation yet. What is your occupation and date of Vic SS application submission? Have you received ack?


My Date is 4th May but due to some technical error from skill select my application was suspended for 4 days and when i unsuspeded it i got a mail from victoria stating my resume needs more detail and they mentioned my ack no to contact them using this no for future so it took again 4days and after submitting them they formally send a separate mail giving me my ack number so i dont know if today is my completion of 12 weeks or it will after 8 days .My occupation is 261313 


My case is a lttle diferrent and complex, i hope you understood and one question,generally victoria invitation happens on wednesdays ?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> My Date is 4th May but due to some technical error from skill select my application was suspended for 4 days and when i unsuspeded it i got a mail from victoria stating my resume needs more detail and they mentioned my ack no to contact them using this no for future so it took again 4days and after submitting them they formally send a separate mail giving me my ack number so i dont know if today is my completion of 12 weeks or it will after 8 days .My occupation is 261313
> 
> 
> My case is a lttle diferrent and complex, i hope you understood and one question,generally victoria invitation happens on wednesdays ?


Oh dear! It's complex.. I don't think they usually send invites on Wednesday. Yesterday itself one person has got invite and I remember last time on first Tuesday of this month someone has got invite for 261312. I want me to be wrong here and you to be correct. Let's see if we get invites tomorrow. :second:


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Oh dear! It's complex.. I don't think they usually send invites on Wednesday. Yesterday itself one person has got invite and I remember last time on first Tuesday of this month someone has got invite for 261312. I want me to be wrong here and you to be correct. Let's see if we get invites tomorrow. :second:


So with this i am already subtracting my those 8 days and now my submission date should be 13May not 4th May I dont know if document remains on suspended state does thos days count any idea you have,


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> So with this i am already subtracting my those 8 days and now my submission date should be 13May not 4th May I dont know if document remains on suspended state does thos days count any idea you have,


Please refer this: 

"The current processing time is approximately 12 weeks upon receipt of a completed application. Periods where applicant information is outstanding is not included in this estimation. Processing times vary between occupations, dependent upon assessment procedures. "

I believe you may have to take 13th May as the date. But you never know. They may send invites quickly as well as per demand in Melbourne. Be hopefullane:


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Please refer this:
> 
> "The current processing time is approximately 12 weeks upon receipt of a completed application. Periods where applicant information is outstanding is not included in this estimation. Processing times vary between occupations, dependent upon assessment procedures. "
> 
> I believe you may have to take 13th May as the date. But you never know. They may send invites quickly as well as per demand in Melbourne. Be hopefullane:


RAHUL i know this wait but the resume delay was only 4 days not 8 days , the additional 4 days are the suspended one .
My doubt here is if we suspend the invoice in my case it remained in that state for 4 days should i also include those 4 days or not because my date of submission remains same.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

Happy3012 said:


> Hi all,
> I have emailed them after 4 weeks without acknowledgment emal and get this as a response what does it mean ????
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program.
> ...


Mate you have to submit application, refer to the link given in the email (Manage your account) this has to be submitted along with eoi.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> RAHUL i know this wait but the resume delay was only 4 days not 8 days , the additional 4 days are the suspended one .
> My doubt here is if we suspend the invoice in my case it remained in that state for 4 days should i also include those 4 days or not because my date of submission remains same.


I will suggest you to include those 4 days and don't rush for now as finally they got documents handy on 13th(even if it's because of their issue).. You will be a lucky guy if you get it any sooner..


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> I will suggest you to include those 4 days and don't rush for now as finally they got documents handy on 13th(even if it's because of their issue).. You will be a lucky guy if you get it any sooner..


Actually i submitted my resume on 8th June they asked it on june 3 and ther after i got an official acknowledgement letter from them to wait for 12 weeks on 9th june before that may 30 to june 2 i unsuspened my eoi.


----------



## Happy3012 (Jul 18, 2016)

daussie said:


> Happy3012 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Thnx a lot for fast response i will apply agan then


----------



## Happy3012 (Jul 18, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> Happy3012 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Thanks a lot i will apply again than


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

ctma said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope you guys are all doing well. I've posted my case and hope there is some advice from you guys who have more experiences than me.
> 
> ...


I would suggest to get ACS done and then you can be sure of your points on work experience. It seems your occupation code is 261313 (Software Engineer) which is listed in SOL hence you can also apply for 189 with 60 points (Provided ACS is positive).

P.S. - If you are living in Victoria for more than 6 months then 6.0 IELTS is also accepted however minimum work experience should be 3 years (Acknowledged by ACS).


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Need a lot of patience for this PR process.. Completed 3 months today since I applied for Vic SS. Still waiting.. :noidea: keeping my :fingerscrossed:


Hope for best.. You may get it tomorrow as 3 months completed today.

Do let us know when you check your emails in morning:ranger:lane:


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I'm planning to lodge EOI for VIC SS. But can l know what's my chances of getting an invite? I have 70 points including SS points. What's the waiting time? Has anyone who fulfilled all VIC SS requirements but still got rejected? I have 10 years working exp but ACS deducted 2 years. I've got 65 in all components in PTE.
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, if you have 65 points and your occupation is listed in SOL then why don't you apply for Visa 189. It's faster to get EOI in 189 than waiting 3 months for State invite (and also providing all those extra resume, commitment letter etc.)

Invitation on 189 is computerized (based on first come and points) hence you should get it in 1 month.

This is not for you but I just want to share this message to all that don't apply for State until you have challenge to get 189 visa. It's in interest of all those candidates who even doesn't have 60 points to apply for 189 and left with only option of State Invite (55+5). If higher points candidate also apply for State then what will happen to lower point guys 

189 is far better than 190 as you even don't need to give moral commitment of live in their state for minimum 2 years which is the case with State invite.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

MaddyinMelbourne said:


> Hope for best.. You may get it tomorrow as 3 months completed today.
> 
> Do let us know when you check your emails in morning:ranger:lane:


Sure! Will update.


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

MaddyinMelbourne said:


> Hey buddy, if you have 65 points and your occupation is listed in SOL then why don't you apply for Visa 189. It's faster to get EOI in 189 than waiting 3 months for State invite (and also providing all those extra resume, commitment letter etc.)
> 
> Invitation on 189 is computerized (based on first come and points) hence you should get it in 1 month.
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy, 

TQVM for getting back to me. It's not like I did not consider 189. I have lodged my EOI for 189. But at this point, my job ICT Business Analyst is in high risk. Too many applicants that for the past 6 months only 70 pointers have been getting invites. No one could predict when they are going to start inviting 65 pointers. Moreover, in few more months I'm going to lose 5 points due to my age which is going to make it harder for me to get a 189 invite. Hence, I thought of going for VIC SS. 

Thanks.


----------



## nitiahi (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi Raj,

I have applied under streamlined PHD Visa last week.

I am wondering if you can help me out with one question.

when submitting EOI did you mention your Phd experience when they asked for post work experience. note: I am not claiming any point for Phd experience.

Many Thanks.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I have received a mail from Victoria today. I have not been successful in my application. 
Wish you guys all the best for your applications.


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received a mail from Victoria today. I have not been successful in my application.
> Wish you guys all the best for your applications.


Sorry to hear that. Could you please tell your technology?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

sheikhaziz89 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Could you please tell your technology?




Technology is Java and ANZSCO code is 261313


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Technology is Java and ANZSCO code is 261313


Even mine is also same Rahul ,Did you submitted two EOI's ? My hopes are down now.


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Technology is Java and ANZSCO code is 261313


I guess Victoria is not having any requirement for JAVA because saw few more profiles with JAVA getting rejection.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Even mine is also same Rahul ,Did you submitted two EOI's ? My hopes are down now.


Yes. One each for 189 and 190. Don't loose hope bro. You may get it as well. It all depends on how strong your CV is. I may have missed to mention something they need.

Be hopeful until you hear from them. Best Luck!


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. One each for 189 and 190. Don't loose hope bro. You may get it as well. It all depends on how strong your CV is. I may have missed to mention something they need.
> 
> Be hopeful until you hear from them. Best Luck!


I mean to say EOI for NSW and victoria with the same user.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received a mail from Victoria today. I have not been successful in my application.
> 
> 
> ...


You got to know their decision at least. Let's expect rejection is the default decision.


----------



## kvr82 (Jun 28, 2014)

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received a mail from Victoria today. I have not been successful in my application.
> Wish you guys all the best for your applications.


Sorry to hear your rejection.

How many days they took for the process until your result?


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

And Onemore question Rahul Did they ask you to withdraw other EOIS.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> And Onemore question Rahul Did they ask you to withdraw other EOIS.


Or did you have other EOIs lodged when they reject?


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

kvr82 said:


> Sorry to hear your rejection.
> 
> How many days they took for the process until your result?


I think it took exactly 3 months since Rahul had earlier mentioned that he applied on 26th April and many others have received an invitation or rejection this month after approximately 3 months from the date of submission.


----------



## kvr82 (Jun 28, 2014)

Ash_19 said:


> I think it took exactly 3 months since Rahul had earlier mentioned that he applied on 26th April and many others have received an invitation or rejection this month after approximately 3 months from the date of submission.


So, either invitation or rejection the outcome should be unleashed after 3 months from the application submission date.


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

kvr82 said:


> So, either invitation or rejection the outcome should be unleashed after 3 months from the application submission date.


If you look at the current trend than a few people got a response in approximately 3 months time. To name a few:

-Rahulpop1 applied on 26th April and got a rejection mail on 27th July
-Mastro88 applied in the last week of April and got an invitation on 25th July
-Jolly47 applied on 13th April and got an invitation on 20th July

So maybe now the Victorian state is giving out results in 3 months from date the of submission. 

Well, that's just my assumption. Don't know what was the trend in the past though.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Ash_19 said:


> If you look at the current trend than a few people got a response in approximately 3 months time. To name a few:
> 
> -Rahulpop1 applied on 26th April and got a rejection mail on 27th July
> -Mastro88 applied in the last week of April and got an invitation on 25th July
> ...






ASh did mAstro and jolly sent a mail like Rahul asking for the status after 12 weeks


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> ASh did mAstro and jolly sent a mail like Rahul asking for the status after 12 weeks


It was mentioned in a post that Jolly47's agent emailed Vic SS regarding the status of the application after 3 months of application submission and got an invitation the next day. Mastro88 did not mention anything about his friend emailing them but mentioned that they were living in Melbourne on visa 457.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

kvr82 said:


> Sorry to hear your rejection.
> 
> How many days they took for the process until your result?


-------------------------------------------------

What was ur ANZCO code Rahul.....if u can share pls!


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received a mail from Victoria today. I have not been successful in my application.
> Wish you guys all the best for your applications.


Very sad to hear it buddy. This is really ridiculous to reject the application after 3 months.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. One each for 189 and 190. Don't loose hope bro. You may get it as well. It all depends on how strong your CV is. I may have missed to mention something they need.
> 
> Be hopeful until you hear from them. Best Luck!


rahul, did they mention rejection reason in the email ? or are you aware about it ?

also if you don't mind what were the last 4 digits of reference number you mentioned in email to communicate


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received a mail from Victoria today. I have not been successful in my application.
> Wish you guys all the best for your applications.


That really sucks, sorry to hear it. At least you still have an iron in the fire with the 189 application. I'm all or nothing with my application as my occupation is only on the CSOL and Vic is the only state sponsoring it


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received a mail from Victoria today. I have not been successful in my application.
> Wish you guys all the best for your applications.



When did you apply for 190 Vic?


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

AndrewG2711 said:


> That really sucks, sorry to hear it. At least you still have an iron in the fire with the 189 application. I'm all or nothing with my application as my occupation is only on the CSOL and Vic is the only state sponsoring it


This may be the reason they rejected him as he had a very good chance with 189


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> AndrewG2711 said:
> 
> 
> > That really sucks, sorry to hear it. At least you still have an iron in the fire with the 189 application. I'm all or nothing with my application as my occupation is only on the CSOL and Vic is the only state sponsoring it
> ...


Chance of getting selected for 189 should not be selection criteria. May be industry demand not satisfactory for profile. If I'm not wrong they reject around 80%. Waiting to hear my fate


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any more rejections/ approvals guys?


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

daussie said:


> Any more rejections/ approvals guys?


When did you submit your EOI dAusie, 189 is separate thant 190 but they know a person will prefer 189 over 190 maybe this was also their concern,and regarding java jobs there are plenty of them available in victoria,Resume is not the potenita reason but this 189 and EOIs of other states is the potential reason


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Any more rejections/ approvals guys?
> ...


2nd July


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

daussie said:


> 2nd July


it is a very long wait mate people who submitted there EOI's in april last week and in may are getting results now.you will be very lucky if they gave you results early


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

daussie said:


> Any more rejections/ approvals guys?


Nope. Another day with an empty inbox


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

AndrewG2711 said:


> Nope. Another day with an empty inbox


According to your signature you've applied on 2nd May and I applied on 9th May. I haven't seen any acceptance or rejection after 1st May 2016. By next Monday (1st August) 12 weeks for my application. Since you've completed 12 windows why wouldn't you send an email to them?


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

AndrewG2711 said:


> Nope. Another day with an empty inbox


3rd August is your day buddy. lane:


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

gajanayake said:


> According to your signature you've applied on 2nd May and I applied on 9th May. I haven't seen any acceptance or rejection after 1st May 2016. By next Monday (1st August) 12 weeks for my application. Since you've completed 12 windows why wouldn't you send an email to them?


 I emailed them on Tuesday, although I didn't do it to complain about the wait as I don't want the assessors to get annoyed and give them any reason to reject my application. I contacted them as on Tuesday my points tally increased as whilst I've been waiting for approval my relevant work experience went from 7.8 years to 8 years, giving me 5 more points. I used that as an excuse to contact them, sending them the updated points allocation from SkillSelect. They acknowledged the email and pdated my file and in order to do that would have seen when it was submitted and that 12 weeks is up. I'm pretty sure they aren't deliberately delaying, they're just overloaded with applications. If I complain and ask them to focus on my application, that means someone else isn't being assessed and for all I know they could have been waiting longer than me. I'm sure I'll get feedback within the next week. If it reaches 12 weeks after the acknowledgement email (i.e. 15 weeks) then i'll contact them, but will probably phone them rather than email as email is easy to ignore.


----------



## dewsnowfrost (Jul 28, 2016)

Raj M said:


> Yes i got vic ss the day after they started the new cycle of invitations. But my case was streamlined. Gud luck





Raj M said:


> After approximately 3.5 weeks of my application and 2 weeks after commitment letter, today I got invitation from Victoria  very happy and hope to get the visa as well.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ...








Hi Raj,

Congrats. I also applied for the PhD streamline. I submitted Vic ss on 22 July. Do you know when would them response me? When I applied, they said that they will aim to response within three weeks and acknowledge the receipt and inform reference number. And the PhD streamline is under two weeks process. Does it mean I have to wait for five weeks? When do you receive the acknowledge email and when is the invitation after? Can you please share your experience with me? Thanks!


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Try contacting them to see where are your application at.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Andrey, I have received a rejection from VIC on March 11 2016, when can I potentially re-apply for VI again? I have read it as 6 months but not sure if it's from the day of rejection or application. What if we apply before 6 months, what happens to the application? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## nitiahi (Jul 27, 2016)

dewsnowfrost said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Congrats. I also applied for the PhD streamline. I submitted Vic ss on 22 July. Do you know when would them response me? When I applied, they said that they will aim to response within three weeks and acknowledge the receipt and inform reference number. And the PhD streamline is under two weeks process. Does it mean I have to wait for five weeks? When do you receive the acknowledge email and when is the invitation after? Can you please share your experience with me? Thanks!



Hi Dewsnowfrost,

yes you are right we have to wait for 5 weeks (3 weeks for ack and then 2 weeks for Vic SS). I have one question for you if you can help. In EOI when they asked about work experience, did we suppose to mention any experience there (e.g I am putting Phd as work experience in EOI but not claiming points for it.)

Many Thanks.


----------



## nitiahi (Jul 27, 2016)

Raj M said:


> Yes i got vic ss the day after they started the new cycle of invitations. But my case was streamlined. Gud luck


Hi Raj,

Many congrats first of all ,

can you please put some light on work experience column mentioned in EOI. In EOI when they asked about work experience, did we suppose to mention any experience there (e.g I am putting Phd as work experience in EOI but not claiming points for it.

Many Thanks.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I think the delay is more for high volume occupations like ICT , Nursing. .. as per immi tracker a primary school teacher from Singapore has been invited in just 15 days recently.


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

daussie said:


> I think the delay is more for high volume occupations like ICT , Nursing. .. as per immi tracker a primary school teacher from Singapore has been invited in just 15 days recently.


Hi daussie

Is it 15 days from submission or from acknowledgement?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ash_19 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > I think the delay is more for high volume occupations like ICT , Nursing. .. as per immi tracker a primary school teacher from Singapore has been invited in just 15 days recently.
> ...


I think from submission date, assuming EOI submission date ~ Vic submission date.


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Are there any updates from people who applied during the last week of April?


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

I guess that's it for this week - hopefully next week will yield more positive outcomes


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

NSW has kick started firing invitations. Perhaps Vic delay is till clearance from 189 and NSW 190?


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

hi ,
can victoria identify two eois with two diferrent usernames . i mean we can use two separate email instead of withdrawing our nsw one can can submitt it parallely. did they still find out and ask to cancel it


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> hi ,
> can victoria identify two eois with two diferrent usernames . i mean we can use two separate email instead of withdrawing our nsw one can can submitt it parallely. did they still find out and ask to cancel it


We don't know for sure whether they are based on name and other details or email address or they coordinate with other states.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> hi ,
> can victoria identify two eois with two diferrent usernames . i mean we can use two separate email instead of withdrawing our nsw one can can submitt it parallely. did they still find out and ask to cancel it


it doesn't matter, because you can make it with other email but can't with other passport details. your all details will be same in EOIs . So it won't make any difference.


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

Any updates yet from Victoria? This is my 12th week since I applied (11 May 2016). Hoping for an email from them.


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

boomerang85 said:


> Any updates yet from Victoria? This is my 12th week since I applied (11 May 2016). Hoping for an email from them.


all the best...
looks like everyone is having a long wait...

Tried calling vic ss via phone. Seems they are busy and not picking up calls.


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Still waiting for updates I suppose.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

boomerang85 said:


> Any updates yet from Victoria? This is my 12th week since I applied (11 May 2016). Hoping for an email from them.


Same here Boomerang this is also my 12th week,very much tensed. Lets keep each others posted.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

boomerang85 said:


> Any updates yet from Victoria? This is my 12th week since I applied (11 May 2016). Hoping for an email from them.


Since 12 week already passed, why don't you send follow-up mail and update the status here.








I suppose they will speed up the response after Aug.


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Same here Boomerang this is also my 12th week,very much tensed. Lets keep each others posted.


All the best Amit! Will keep the forum updated once I hear from them, good or not so good news there will always be hope


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

daussie said:


> Since 12 week already passed, why don't you send follow-up mail and update the status here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi daussie, will be waiting until after full 12 weeks, then will send them a follow-up email. Hoping for a good news.


----------



## qld30 (Aug 1, 2016)

*queensland state sponsorship*

After no response from Victoria nearly 3 months, I applied for state sponsorship in QLD last week. Surprisingly I got invitation from QLD in 3 days. Next day my friend applied and he also got the invitation today. We both have 55 points and applied under Software Engineer 261313. Seems like right now QLD having a high demand for SEs.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

boomerang85 said:


> Hi daussie, will be waiting until after full 12 weeks, then will send them a follow-up email. Hoping for a good news.


Boomerang ,

,my friend no need to send them a mail after 12 weeks wait extra 2-3 weeks then do the needful. and thanks for keeping up the morale much appreciated.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

qld30 said:


> After no response from Victoria nearly 3 months, I applied for state sponsorship in QLD last week. Surprisingly I got invitation from QLD in 3 days. Next day my friend applied and he also got the invitation today. We both have 55 points and applied under Software Engineer 261313. Seems like right now QLD having a high demand for SEs.



Hi qld30,

What is your experience and did you applied for 489 or 190


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

I think its one of the problems with Victoria as they don't charge for sponsorship. Personally, I'd rather pay for the sponsorship and have the assessment completed in a few weeks than have it free and all this waiting! 

Still no word on my application. 3 calendar months tomorrow since applying


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

boomerang85 said:


> Hi daussie, will be waiting until after full 12 weeks, then will send them a follow-up email. Hoping for a good news.


Except any communication from them after 3 months and not 12 weeks.
This has been the trend till now.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

qld30 said:


> After no response from Victoria nearly 3 months, I applied for state sponsorship in QLD last week. Surprisingly I got invitation from QLD in 3 days. Next day my friend applied and he also got the invitation today. We both have 55 points and applied under Software Engineer 261313. Seems like right now QLD having a high demand for SEs.


hi qld30 
congrats do we only need to submit the EOI for queensland or its has some other process.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

qld30 said:


> After no response from Victoria nearly 3 months, I applied for state sponsorship in QLD last week. Surprisingly I got invitation from QLD in 3 days. Next day my friend applied and he also got the invitation today. We both have 55 points and applied under Software Engineer 261313. Seems like right now QLD having a high demand for SEs.



Great to hear that qld30, all the best! Guys you can check link below for the complete list. hehe. 

http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/not-working-in-queensland.pdf


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> hi qld30
> congrats do we only need to submit the EOI for queensland or its has some other process.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


supernova ,

Depedning upon your ooccupation there is a certain kind of experience required first check that then u can apply.

For all IT occuptatioon 5 years experience is required not less than that


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

qld30 said:


> After no response from Victoria nearly 3 months, I applied for state sponsorship in QLD last week. Surprisingly I got invitation from QLD in 3 days. Next day my friend applied and he also got the invitation today. We both have 55 points and applied under Software Engineer 261313. Seems like right now QLD having a high demand for SEs.


queensland also require 5 years of experience right ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> hi qld30
> congrats do we only need to submit the EOI for queensland or its has some other process.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


You have to pay an application fee for Queensland


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

AndrewG2711 said:


> You have to pay an application fee for Queensland


No Andrew , they will ask you t pay once they send you ITA


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

qld30 said:


> After no response from Victoria nearly 3 months, I applied for state sponsorship in QLD last week. Surprisingly I got invitation from QLD in 3 days. Next day my friend applied and he also got the invitation today. We both have 55 points and applied under Software Engineer 261313. Seems like right now QLD having a high demand for SEs.


They have suspended processing EOIs from overseas from 1st Aug onwards.


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> They have suspended processing EOIs from overseas from 1st Aug onwards.


Refernce please?


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

I applied for VIC SS on 15 July, and got the reference number, which is an acknowledgement. Earlier, I had applied in December 2015, and I did not get any acknowledgement but a direct refusal on 15 January 2016.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Where did the information come from that victoria is not processing any EOI for overseas?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Where did the information come from that victoria is not processing any EOI for overseas?


It's QLD. Replied quoting a QLD query.


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> Refernce please?



It mentioned on QLD migration site main page.


AS OF MONDAY 1 AUGUST 2016 BSMQ WILL STOP ACCEPTING NEW EOI’S FOR OFFSHORE SKILLED APPLICATIONS UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE, IN ORDER TO ASSESS THE CURRENT BACKLOG.

EOI’s lodged between 25/07/2016 – 31/07/2016 will be assessed.

EOI’s lodged from 1/08/2016 forward will not be assessed.

Please refer to our website and social media for further updates regarding the reopening of Offshore Skilled Visa nomination processing.

Note:
• Onshore skilled applications are still being considered.
• All business applications are still being considered


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

MaddyinMelbourne said:


> It mentioned on QLD migration site main page.
> 
> 
> AS OF MONDAY 1 AUGUST 2016 BSMQ WILL STOP ACCEPTING NEW EOI’S FOR OFFSHORE SKILLED APPLICATIONS UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE, IN ORDER TO ASSESS THE CURRENT BACKLOG.
> ...




I feel this is more intelligent way to review on EOIs rather than accepting all application and hold each application for 3 months for approval or rejection like Vic is doing at the moment....


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Dear members,
I applied for VIC on 17-July-2016, till now didn't get any acknowledgement. This is the 3rd week and I am eagerly waiting for that.
Should I send them a mail or wait for 3rd week to complete.
One more query, to which email_id should I send a mail. Can somebody please provide the email id and contact number?

Thanks In advance


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> Dear members,
> I applied for VIC on 17-July-2016, till now didn't get any acknowledgement. This is the 3rd week and I am eagerly waiting for that.
> Should I send them a mail or wait for 3rd week to complete.
> One more query, to which email_id should I send a mail. Can somebody please provide the email id and contact number?
> ...


Wait. You still have time before they acknowledge...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

MaddyinMelbourne said:


> MaddyinMelbourne said:
> 
> 
> > It mentioned on QLD migration site main page.
> ...


Victoria is moe selective. Creates a pool to select from.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> I applied for VIC SS on 15 July, and got the reference number, which is an acknowledgement. Earlier, I had applied in December 2015, and I did not get any acknowledgement but a direct refusal on 15 January 2016.


hi i see from you signature that you applied for NSW and VIC around same time in Dec 2015.Can we create two EOI one for each state.Is that ok to do?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

daussie said:


> It's QLD. Replied quoting a QLD query.


Thanks!


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

boomerang85 said:


> Any updates yet from Victoria? This is my 12th week since I applied (11 May 2016). Hoping for an email from them.


Same here.. applied on 23 May(55+5 points) and still waiting for invitation.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

*Settlement funds QLD*

hi guys, please shed some light on settlement funds requested by Queensland for sponsorship please?

1) How much money should we have in our bank?
2) For how long do we need to maintain our funds in the bank account?

thanks!


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

still waiting for acknowledgement from Victoria ...

However been successful in getting the invite from QLD followed by visa invite from DIBP.

55+5 (English - 10)
261311


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

aka_1178 said:


> still waiting for acknowledgement from Victoria ...
> 
> However been successful in getting the invite from QLD followed by visa invite from DIBP.
> 
> ...


Considerably withdraw VIC EOI if you proceed with QLD.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

USI said:


> hi guys, please shed some light on settlement funds requested by Queensland for sponsorship please?
> 
> 1) How much money should we have in our bank?
> 2) For how long do we need to maintain our funds in the bank account?
> ...


Vic queries only please


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Wanted to tell everyone to keep their spirits up  hopefully good news is on the way soon. I know its been a long wait but hopefully a fruitful oned too


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Thestarrynight said:


> Wanted to tell everyone to keep their spirits up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm not wrong last year from Aug to Jan the processing was faster. May be due to 189 backlog clearance.


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I've received the invitation from Vic a short while ago  updated the immitracker. It took 12 weeks and one day. Now Visa process :fingerscrossed: Please see my signature for timeline.


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've received the invitation from Vic a short while ago  updated the immitracker. It took 12 weeks and one day. Now Visa process :fingerscrossed: Please see my signature for timeline.


Congrats Gajanayake! There is hope!  Thanks for keeping us posted. All things good for you and your family!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've received the invitation from Vic a short while ago
> 
> ...


Dear Gaja, 

Did they ask for commitment letters?
Did they ask you to withdraw from NSW?


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> Dear Gaja,
> 
> Did they ask for commitment letters?
> Did they ask you to withdraw from NSW?


Plus onshore or offshore?


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

daussie said:


> Dear Gaja,
> 
> Did they ask for commitment letters?
> Did they ask you to withdraw from NSW?


He withdrew his NSW before applying and there is no commitment letter they ask from everybody


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

aka_1178 said:


> still waiting for acknowledgement from Victoria ...
> 
> However been successful in getting the invite from QLD followed by visa invite from DIBP.
> 
> ...


When did you get invitation from QLD?
When did you submit it?
Please let me know.


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

Amit Kapoor said:


> He withdrew his NSW before applying and there is no commitment letter they ask from everybody


Hi Guys,

I applied Offshore and no commitment letter asked. I withdrew my NSW application before applying Vic. My signature includes all information.


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi
Thanks for the reply, Can you please tell me when I can and whom to mail for this concern?



daussie said:


> Wait. You still have time before they acknowledge...


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> aka_1178 said:
> 
> 
> > still waiting for acknowledgement from Victoria ...
> ...


23 Jul - EOI for QLD
25 Jul - invited to apply for nomination
27 Jul - applied for nomination
28 Jul - nomination & visa invite 

Now I'm confused whether to wait for NSW or Victoria invite or not ?

Not sure about ICT job prospects in QLD?


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

I still haven't heard anything (3 months /13 weeks) so phoned them. Spoke with a very helpful lady who said they'll get hold of me tomorrow.


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

Amit and Boomerang any updates? This is also coming into my 12th week......


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Nik2020 said:


> Hey Bat
> 
> I have 60 points without SS


Hi,
Did you receive the invitation from Vic? I have 60 + 5 Points and submitted my EOI to Vic on 1st of August 2016. From what I have read - it should take 2-3 weeks to get an acknowledgment. What chances do I stand for getting Vic invitation for Developer Programmer role?

Thanks.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

AndrewG2711 said:


> I still haven't heard anything (3 months /13 weeks) so phoned them. Spoke with a very helpful lady who said they'll get hold of me tomorrow.


Andrew lets see what happens.you will surely get the invitation


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Thestarrynight said:


> Amit and Boomerang any updates? This is also coming into my 12th week......


When did you applied mate?


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

May 12th, I think around same time as both of you


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

AndrewG2711 said:


> I still haven't heard anything (3 months /13 weeks) so phoned them. Spoke with a very helpful lady who said they'll get hold of me tomorrow.


did you mean that they will respond you tomorrow. ?
on which number you have contacted them and what australian time ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Thestarrynight said:


> May 12th, I think around same time as both of you


Mate i submitted my EOI much prior to you i.e on 4th May but due to two reason stated below i am adding 8 more days:-

1.) My EOI was suspended for 4 days due to some technical glitch from Skill select .
2.) they asked for a detailed resume on Friday 3rd and on 8th June it was given to them, i.e another 4 days.

so after adding these 8 days my EOI will be 13th May


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

bvinayb said:


> Hi,
> Did you receive the invitation from Vic? I have 60 + 5 Points and submitted my EOI to Vic on 1st of August 2016. From what I have read - it should take 2-3 weeks to get an acknowledgment. What chances do I stand for getting Vic invitation for Developer Programmer role?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi byinab,

Yes I did receive invitation from VIC. You are right they generally respond in 2-3 weeks time for acknowledgement . And another 10-12 weeks for sending the invitation. Chances of getting invitation really depends on how niche your technology(Java,.net, ERP etc) is and if there is scarcity in VIC of the developers working with that technology. Your resume is the key here. Make sure you follow the resume standard guidelines mentioned on the liveinVictoria site.

Thanks.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Nik2020 said:


> Hi byinab,
> 
> Yes I did receive invitation from VIC. You are right they generally respond in 2-3 weeks time for acknowledgement . And another 10-12 weeks for sending the invitation. Chances of getting invitation really depends on how niche your technology(Java,.net, ERP etc) is and if there is scarcity in VIC of the developers working with that technology. Your resume is the key here. Make sure you follow the resume standard guidelines mentioned on the liveinVictoria site.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Nik,

Thanks for your prompt reply. Yes, I have followed each and every point about the resume very precisely as mentioned on the liveinVictoria. I also gave a detailed information about job roles and duties along with some company info. I work in PHP i.e. most of my exp. is in this along with some App development. IF you don't mind me asking what tech. you work with?
Following is my points break down:
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
English - 10 points (IELTS: L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7, S-8)
Exp - 5 points
VIC SS - 5 points
Total Points - 60 + 5

Thanks,


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

bvinayb said:


> Hi Nik,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt reply. Yes, I have followed each and every point about the resume very precisely as mentioned on the liveinVictoria. I also gave a detailed information about job roles and duties along with some company info. I work in PHP i.e. most of my exp. is in this along with some App development. IF you don't mind me asking what tech. you work with?
> Following is my points break down:
> ...


I work with ERP MS Dynamics AX . Also have you made sure that your resume is not too long (Ideally should not cross 4 pages)? Imp point as well someone told me about this .


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Nik2020 said:


> I work with ERP MS Dynamics AX . Also have you made sure that your resume is not too long (Ideally should not cross 4 pages)? Imp point as well someone told me about this .


Hi Nik,

Yes - It's a 3.5 page resume along with references included.
Keeping my fingers crossed as I have only selected Victoria for SS.

Thanks,


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> Hi Nik,
> 
> Yes - It's a 3.5 page resume along with references included.
> Keeping my fingers crossed as I have only selected Victoria for SS.
> ...


Sorry for correcting the page length restrictions does not exist as per victoria it should be as detailed as possible, Does not matter if it covers 6 pages or 8 pages.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Sorry for correcting the page length restrictions does not exist as per victoria it should be as detailed as possible, Does not matter if it covers 6 pages or 8 pages.


Thanks -yes - As along as we have given all details covering the points required I guess it should be fine. They have mentioned it shouldn't be brief.

Thanks.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> Thanks -yes - As along as we have given all details covering the points required I guess it should be fine. They have mentioned it shouldn't be brief.
> 
> Thanks.


i submitted a 3-3.5 page resume they asked for a detailed one from me and then i submitted a detailed lenghty 5-6 pages resume.


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Sorry for correcting the page length restrictions does not exist as per victoria it should be as detailed as possible, Does not matter if it covers 6 pages or 8 pages.


Dear Amit,

Below is the reference for your consideration. Since VIC needs your resume in Australian format

How to Apply For Jobs in Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria

Please refer to the writing CV section. They prefer having it not longer than 4 pages but its not like we cannot have it long.


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> AndrewG2711 said:
> 
> 
> > I still haven't heard anything (3 months /13 weeks) so phoned them. Spoke with a very helpful lady who said they'll get hold of me tomorrow.
> ...


They said they'd email me back tomorrow - I presume with an outcome. I called the number in the confirmation email. They picked up really quickly. Called at 15:40 Australian time.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Nik2020 said:


> Dear Amit,
> 
> Below is the reference for your consideration. Since VIC needs your resume in Australian format
> 
> ...


Nik ,

I already read it ,it is mentioned Australian generally prefer to have a resume of two to four pages but also mentioned they need a very detailed one not a snapshot and as per my experience it is not possible if you have worked for 4-5 years and trying to put everything in 2-4 pages .


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Nik ,
> 
> I already read it ,it is mentioned Australian generally prefer to have a resume of two to four pages but also mentioned they need a very detailed one not a snapshot and as per my experience it is not possible if you have worked for 4-5 years and trying to put everything in 2-4 pages .


Exactly my point. Thats why I said Ideally not more than 4 pages but its not like we cannot have more pages


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

Nik2020 said:


> I work with ERP MS Dynamics AX . Also have you made sure that your resume is not too long (Ideally should not cross 4 pages)? Imp point as well someone told me about this .


Just wanted to add on CV. Every region have its own way, In Aus people encourage if you give more information about you, and no of pages is not a standard. You are right in Asia, especially in south and south east Asia long CVs are discouraged but its opposite in Australia where more information better the chance. Also no of pages can vary with top, side margins, space into sections, space in lines, space between paragraphs obviously font family and font size etc.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> Just wanted to add on CV. Every region have its own way, In Aus people encourage if you give more information about you, and no of pages is not a standard. You are right in Asia, especially in south and south east Asia long CVs are discouraged but its opposite in Australia where more information better the chance. Also no of pages can vary with top, side margins, space into sections, space in lines, space between paragraphs obviously font family and font size etc.


Hi,

Did anyone in the ICT BA/SA category recently got an invite from VIC?

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nik2020 said:


> Exactly my point. Thats why I said Ideally not more than 4 pages but its not like we cannot have more pages


Even 4 pages is too long...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> Nik2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I work with ERP MS Dynamics AX . Also have you made sure that your resume is not too long (Ideally should not cross 4 pages)? Imp point as well someone told me about this .
> ...


Dear Mani, did you hear results from them?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Nik2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly my point. Thats why I said Ideally not more than 4 pages but its not like we cannot have more pages
> ...


Dear andreyx, will the process stay taking 12 weeks or will it speed up? Was it different last year???????


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

will there be job verification if one is not claiming points for experience as experience is less than 3 years and 190 visa victoria


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

nabhaite said:


> will there be job verification if one is not claiming points for experience as experience is less than 3 years and 190 visa victoria


If you are not claiming any points for the work experience then they will not do any verification. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

thanks alot for replying i too applied for the visa on the same date as you. co asked for my ielts result card on 22 july so what next i mean when can i expect the visa any idea. thanks in advance and also for the reply


----------



## Happy3012 (Jul 18, 2016)

Guys can someone post the successful application email  just to have an idea how it looks like. The rejection one is too much posted I think we need positive one to lift the spirit up. Without personal details


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hey guys,
I didn't get acknowledgement mail from VIC. Its my 3rd week and I am planing to write a mail for the status. Can somebody please tell me what is the mail id for this concern and it would be great if I can get any sample email.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> Hey guys,
> I didn't get acknowledgement mail from VIC. Its my 3rd week and I am planing to write a mail for the status. Can somebody please tell me what is the mail id for this concern and it would be great if I can get any sample email.


Hello,

Email id: [email protected]

Just ask for an ack on your file being submitted...though they might revert to u as in some cases they have reverted in 4th week also, like me..


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

aka_1178 said:


> 23 Jul - EOI for QLD
> 25 Jul - invited to apply for nomination
> 27 Jul - applied for nomination
> 28 Jul - nomination & visa invite
> ...


How much experience do you have, aka_1178 ?


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks Ankur, 
If you don't mind, what's your EOI status. In which stage you are in now?



Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Email id: [email protected]
> 
> Just ask for an ack on your file being submitted...though they might revert to u as in some cases they have reverted in 4th week also, like me..


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> Thanks Ankur,
> If you don't mind, what's your EOI status. In which stage you are in now?


Waiting ...
189 (65) - 19th May
190(70)(VIC) - 8th June


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Congratulations to those who got invited for 189 today. Please be considerable and withdraw Vic EOIs.


----------



## kundu30 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi, 

I am new to the PR Process, I have submitted EOI for Victoria State (Sub class 190)in June, people in this forum are talking about acknowledgment email, which i haven't received yet. Did i miss any steps . DO we have to apply somewhere after the EOI submission?


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

kundu30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the PR Process, I have submitted EOI for Victoria State (Sub class 190)in June, people in this forum are talking about acknowledgment email, which i haven't received yet. Did i miss any steps . DO we have to apply somewhere after the EOI submission?


To get a Vic SS you need to apply online on the Live in Victoria site. Link given below.
https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/home#.V6DsObh97IU

You will receive an acknowledgment email in 3 weeks and result of your application after 12 weeks.


----------



## kundu30 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for your Reply, I also wanted to ask one more question :

I have 3.6 years of experience but ACS deducted 2 years from that , as per ACS my exp is only 1 year and 6 months .

For eligibility in Victoria state we should have 3 years of exp (ICT professionals) .So am i eligible ?


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

kundu30 said:


> Thanks for your Reply, I also wanted to ask one more question :
> 
> I have 3.6 years of experience but ACS deducted 2 years from that , as per ACS my exp is only 1 year and 6 months .
> 
> For eligibility in Victoria state we should have 3 years of exp (ICT professionals) .So am i eligible ?


I'm not sure if Vic will consider you eligible. They ask to see your skills assessment. It's worth a punt but at face value you may be under the minimum requirement. I'm not a migration expert though


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

kundu30 said:


> Thanks for your Reply, I also wanted to ask one more question :
> 
> I have 3.6 years of experience but ACS deducted 2 years from that , as per ACS my exp is only 1 year and 6 months .
> 
> For eligibility in Victoria state we should have 3 years of exp (ICT professionals) .So am i eligible ?


I think you should email [email protected] regarding your query. They will be the best people to give you the correct information regarding this.


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> Dear Mani, did you hear results from them?


daussie,
Not yet . I also applied for NSW and if they ask to withdraw I have decided that I would rather withdraw Victoria then NSW because NSW there are better chances of invite and also job market for IT is much better.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Mani, did you hear results from them?
> ...


Yeah. NSW criteria very transparent and predictable.


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've received the invitation from Vic a short while ago  updated the immitracker. It took 12 weeks and one day. Now Visa process :fingerscrossed: Please see my signature for timeline.


Hi,

I have submitted EOI for NSW and applied for victoria state sponsorship as well on their site.
Do I need to withdraw the EOI and submit for Victoria instead to be eligible for Victoria nomination?

Regards
Sushil


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

sushil007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for NSW and applied for victoria state sponsorship as well on their site.
> Do I need to withdraw the EOI and submit for Victoria instead to be eligible for Victoria nomination?
> ...


Not Necessary sushil ,vicotria eoi is unpredictable sometimes they give you direct refusal sometimes they grant you and sonetine after 3 months they guve you refusal.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Not Necessary sushil ,vicotria eoi is unpredictable sometimes they give you direct refusal sometimes they grant you and sonetine after 3 months they guve you refusal.


I guess they also make sure that the candidate has selected/prioritise Victoria as a nomination and maybe also verify that there are no multiple EOI's submitted for sponsorship.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> I guess they also make sure that the candidate has selected/prioritise Victoria as a nomination and maybe also verify that there are no multiple EOI's submitted for sponsorship.


they are unpredictable mate, we can only guess from the cases that got rejection,acceptance


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> they are unpredictable mate, we can only guess from the cases that got rejection,acceptance


True! from what I am hearing. Personally,I have opted for Victoria and keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:
the wait for another 12 weeks is killing


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> True! from what I am hearing. Personally,I have opted for Victoria and keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:
> the wait for another 12 weeks is killing


bvinyab what is your timeline mate,


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> bvinyab what is your timeline mate,


I have just submitted my EOI last week. So its like - 

EOI - 60 + 5 (Vic)
Ack - Waiting
Invitation - Waiting!

Thanks.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> I have just submitted my EOI last week. So its like -
> 
> EOI - 60 + 5 (Vic)
> Ack - Waiting
> ...


ha ha ha a very long time mate


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> ha ha ha a very long time mate


lol yes i know - that why i said the wait for the decision of invitation is killing


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

Pleased to report my phone call to Vic had the desired effect and after a nervous nights sleep, woke up to find this in my inbox:
"Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme has been assessed and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful."

Also in my inbox was an invite from DIBP to apply for the visa


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

AndrewG2711 said:


> Pleased to report my phone call to Vic had the desired effect and after a nervous nights sleep, woke up to find this in my inbox:
> "Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme has been assessed and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful."
> 
> Also in my inbox was an invite from DIBP to apply for the visa


Congratulations Andrew. Can you share your points breakdown and occupation I know you shared this earlier but can't trace back.


----------



## sheikhaziz89 (Oct 14, 2015)

kundu30 said:


> Thanks for your Reply, I also wanted to ask one more question :
> 
> I have 3.6 years of experience but ACS deducted 2 years from that , as per ACS my exp is only 1 year and 6 months .
> 
> For eligibility in Victoria state we should have 3 years of exp (ICT professionals) .So am i eligible ?


Yes, you are eligible. Victoria sees full experience and not ACS assessed experience.


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

Date applied to Victoria : 2 May
Date approved : 3 August 

Occupation : Research and development manager (132511)

Points breakdown:
Age: 25 (36 years old)
English : 20 (IELTS l9.0 r9.0 w8.5 s9.0)
Experience 15
Education 15
State sponsorship 5
Total : 80


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

AndrewG2711 said:


> Date applied to Victoria : 2 May
> Date approved : 3 August
> 
> Occupation : Research and development manager (132511)
> ...


From few cases here where people call or emailed for the status after 12 weeks got the invite following day, So I think query deosn't make difference to the decision and shouldn't. Because decision is made by the industry and base on many factors but here people think that a gentle query can effect the decision is just the only fear nothing more.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

AndrewG2711 said:


> Pleased to report my phone call to Vic had the desired effect and after a nervous nights sleep, woke up to find this in my inbox:
> "Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme has been assessed and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful."
> 
> Also in my inbox was an invite from DIBP to apply for the visa


andrew glad to know that you have made it. best of luck for future. 
can you please share the number and time you have called to ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

AndrewG2711 said:


> Date applied to Victoria : 2 May
> Date approved : 3 August
> 
> Occupation : Research and development manager (132511)
> ...


Exactly after 3 months of submission.. Awsome. Congratulation and best of luck for Visa.


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

AndrewG2711 said:


> Pleased to report my phone call to Vic had the desired effect and after a nervous nights sleep, woke up to find this in my inbox:
> "Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme has been assessed and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful."
> 
> Also in my inbox was an invite from DIBP to apply for the visa


Congratulations Andrew.
So I guess getting a reply in 3 months is the latest trend, so applicants who have waited for atleast 3 months should not fear calling or emailing to check up on the status of their application.


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

Ash_19 said:


> Congratulations Andrew.
> So I guess getting a reply in 3 months is the latest trend, so applicants who have waited for atleast 3 months should not fear calling or emailing to check up on the status of their application.


gajanayake got invitation after 2 months of acknowledgement(less than 3 months after EOI application) that too with 55+5 points and Andrew had to wait for 3 months after application(he has not mentioned ack date) even with 80 points.. So I guess it depends on many other criteria..


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

sushil007 said:


> gajanayake got invitation after 2 months of acknowledgement that too with 55+5 points and Andrew had to wait for 3 months even with 80 points.. So I guess it depends on many other criteria..


Yes, some lucky ones do get invitations earlier but those who have waited long enough such as a stretch of 3 months or over should not hesitate to check up on their status as queries do not result in automatic rejections but maybe it results in a quicker response from Vic SS team.


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> andrew glad to know that you have made it. best of luck for future.
> can you please share the number and time you have called to ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I think Andrew mentioned that he called on the number stated in the acknowledgment email by [email protected] which is 03 9651 9756


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

Ash_19 said:


> Yes, some lucky ones do get invitations earlier but those who have waited long enough such as a stretch of 3 months or over should not hesitate to check up on their status as queries do not result in automatic rejections but maybe it results in a quicker response from Vic SS team.


Right.. I submitted EOI on 23 may and got ACK on 14 June(55+5 points for software developer).. We will wait till 14 Sept before contacting them..:fingerscrossed: I have also updated status on myimmitracker.com


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

sushil007 said:


> Right.. I submitted EOI on 23 may and got ACK on 14 June(55+5 points for software developer).. We will wait till 14 Sept before contacting them..:fingerscrossed: I have also updated status on myimmitracker.com


I applied on 1st July so I have a long wait. And the rate at which the Vic SS team is processing applications all I can wish for is that days fly faster.


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

Ash_19 said:


> I think Andrew mentioned that he called on the number stated in the acknowledgment email by [email protected] which is 03 9651 9756


That's the number I called.

Forgot to add my acknowledgement date: submission acknowledge on 23 May


----------



## Intellectual (Jul 2, 2014)

Dear Members,

I have been reading your posts for quite a while and today after patiently waiting for almost 3 months, I inquired about application status via email and I got a positive reply.

I launched my VIC SS application on 1st May, 2016. I applied under 261313, got acknowledgement on 23rd May, 2016 and today I received the invitation email.

The only hiccup in my case is my ACS got expired on 15th July, 2016 (date mentioned on letter is of 16th July, 2014) while the date mentioned my IELTS result is of 06th September, 2014 so as per my understanding, my IELTS will be valid till 05th September, 2017 (3 years expiry).

My query is, do I have to get ACS re-validated or I can proceed with the same and when my IELTS will be expiring??

I would appreciate if anybody from the seniors could reply my query.

Thanks and regards,


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Intellectual said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have been reading your posts for quite a while and today after patiently waiting for almost 3 months, I inquired about application status via email and I got a positive reply.
> 
> ...


best of luck man thats great to know. best of luck with your visa. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

Intellectual said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have been reading your posts for quite a while and today after patiently waiting for almost 3 months, I inquired about application status via email and I got a positive reply.
> 
> ...


According to the information on the DIBP website the IELTS results are valid for 36 months so I guess your results will be valid till September 2017. Link given below.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-
You can click on the points test section and check under check on english language ability section


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

Intellectual said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have been reading your posts for quite a while and today after patiently waiting for almost 3 months, I inquired about application status via email and I got a positive reply.
> 
> ...


Regarding your skills assessment the information on the DIBP website states that

" A skills assessment is only valid until the expiry date specified on the assessment, or when a period of three years from the date of issue has elapsed, whichever occurs first."

Link given below. You can check it under 'what is the skills assesment requirement?' section
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities

So I think your skills assessment has to be valid not expired when you lodge the visa.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Is it a Good idea to submit another EOI if already applied to Vic or just wait for Vic outcome and then update the EOI?
My case is - I have only selected as Vic for SS
What if I submit a new EOI and apply for another state to keep the chances up? Please note that I have already mentioned in my Vic SS application that I haven't applied to any other state.

Hoping for some expert opinions as always.

Thanks.


----------



## Intellectual (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for your prompt reply. It's clearly mentioned that the ACS valuation is valid for 2 years from the date mentioned on the letter.....


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

sushil007 said:


> Right.. I submitted EOI on 23 may and got ACK on 14 June(55+5 points for software developer).. We will wait till 14 Sept before contacting them..:fingerscrossed: I have also updated status on myimmitracker.com


You should get your result by 24th Aug, if not then you can immediatly contact them. Recent time period observation is 3 months for most of candidates from date of submission.


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

Intellectual said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply. It's clearly mentioned that the ACS valuation is valid for 2 years from the date mentioned on the letter.....


Hi 

I have seen from your earlier posts that you have applied once before and got rejected but this time you got a positive reply. Was there something different or extra you did while submitting the application for Vic SS this time. And are you onshore or offshore if you don't mind sharing.

By the way, congratulations on getting your Vic SS.


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Is it a Good idea to submit another EOI if already applied to Vic or just wait for Vic outcome and then update the EOI?
> My case is - I have only selected as Vic for SS
> What if I submit a new EOI and apply for another state to keep the chances up? Please note that I have already mentioned in my Vic SS application that I haven't applied to any other state.
> 
> ...


Thats seems providing false info to immi dept. No expert will suggest to do that. I would suggest to stick to single state which you accepted and declared while submitting EOI.

Best of luck for your result.


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

MaddyinMelbourne said:


> You should get your result by 24th Aug, if not then you can immediatly contact them. Recent time period observation is 3 months for most of candidates from date of submission.


Agreed. A FEW lucky ones get it earlier but MAJORITY have been getting it after waiting for 3 months even if they had to call or email the Vic SS team to get a response.


----------



## Intellectual (Jul 2, 2014)

Ash_19 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have seen from your earlier posts that you have applied once before and got rejected but this time you got a positive reply. Was there something different or extra you did while submitting the application for Vic SS this time. And are you onshore or offshore if you don't mind sharing.
> 
> By the way, congratulations on getting your Vic SS.


You are right, mine was rejected earlier almost more than a year ago. Meanwhile my brother migrated to VIC on 189 and he has made Melbourne his home. I mentioned the same in commitment letter for which they agreed this time....


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

Intellectual said:


> You are right, mine was rejected earlier almost more than a year ago. Meanwhile my brother migrated to VIC on 189 and he has made Melbourne his home. I mentioned the same in commitment letter for which they agreed this time....


So having close family ties in the state turned out to be a major plus point for you. Did you have to give evidence of this or just a written statement mentioning your brother residing in Victoria.

All the best for your visa application process.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> Is it a Good idea to submit another EOI if already applied to Vic or just wait for Vic outcome and then update the EOI?
> My case is - I have only selected as Vic for SS
> What if I submit a new EOI and apply for another state to keep the chances up? Please note that I have already mentioned in my Vic SS application that I haven't applied to any other state.
> 
> ...



You can do it there is no stopping you , you can submit multiple eois thogh it is not recommended but it is not like it is prohibited.


----------



## Intellectual (Jul 2, 2014)

Ash_19 said:


> So having close family ties in the state turned out to be a major plus point for you. Did you have to give evidence of this or just a written statement mentioning your brother residing in Victoria.
> 
> All the best for your visa application process.


I only mentioned the area, he's residing in and the company he's working for. And by the way, I am an offshore applicant. I have been to Sydney, NSW for an MBA and stayed there for almost 2 years. I returned back after finishing my degree in year 2012.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Applied for Victorian sponsorship on 19th July, with 55+5 (English-10).

Acknowledge email says -

"Thank you for your email. We confirm that we have received the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 
The application is currently being assessed and we will have an outcome as soon as possible."

Whereas, one of my friends got below in response -

"The application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period."

Does this mean my application has been picked for processing on priority?

Any view guys?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

aka_1178 said:


> Applied for Victorian sponsorship on 19th July, with 55+5 (English-10).
> 
> Acknowledge email says -
> 
> ...


What is your and your friend's occupation?


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

I sent a follow-up email to Victoria last 1 Aug (12 weeks after SS submission) however, no response. Seems like they are loaded with backlogs. Guess I'll just have to wait and see how it goes. Will keep yah posted. Hoping for a favorable outcome.


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

MaddyinMelbourne said:


> Thats seems providing false info to immi dept. No expert will suggest to do that. I would suggest to stick to single state which you accepted and declared while submitting EOI.
> 
> Best of luck for your result.


How come its false info when he submit that application he hasn't applied and now he is applying its not under false info.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi All,

I had submitted the application on 9th May(10th May Australian time), gave them a call just now because it has crossed 12 weeks. They told me that since it's submitted on 10th May, outcome will be shared next week.
Seems like they are considering 3 months as the deadline from date of submission rather than 12 weeks. So, no need to call them before exact three months complete.


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

kamy58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had submitted the application on 9th May(10th May Australian time), gave them a call just now because it has crossed 12 weeks. They told me that since it's submitted on 10th May, outcome will be shared next week.
> Seems like they are considering 3 months as the deadline from date of submission rather than 12 weeks. So, no need to call them before exact three months complete.



Thanks kamy58 for sharing, we are on the same boat, applied mine on the 11th of May. Guess we'll just have to wait for next week's email.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

hi all i have got a rejection from VIC Ss.
Anzoo :261313
Applied : 5th may 
points: 55+5


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> hi all i have got a rejection from VIC Ss.
> Anzoo :261313
> Applied : 5th may
> points: 55+5
> ...


Sorry to hear about the rejection. Which language and technology you have exp?


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> hi all i have got a rejection from VIC Ss.
> Anzoo :261313
> Applied : 5th may
> points: 55+5
> ...



Sorry to hear about this , but did you apply for other states also supernova and did you call them after your 12 weeks were completed.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Sorry to hear about this , but did you apply for other states also supernova and did you call them after your 12 weeks were completed.


no i didn't applied for any other state and neither did i called them. they have emailed me exactly after 3 months.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> How come its false info when he submit that application he hasn't applied and now he is applying its not under false info.


Buddy its not approriate. One side you are commiting VIC that you will not apply anywhere else and second side planning to create new EOI with same name and passport details but for different state. Do you think VIC gov is fool and they will not caught this act. They all inter related with different state.

Anyway if someone wants to take risk then try but this is not right and you dont belive then send email to vic ss and see they see it as valid option.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> no i didn't applied for any other state and neither did i called them. they have emailed me exactly after 3 months.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hi,
Sorry to hear that - hope you hear good news from other states if applied.

What pgm lang and tech you use i.e. applied with?

Thanks.


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

MaddyinMelbourne said:


> Buddy its not approriate. One side you are commiting VIC that you will not apply anywhere else and second side planning to create new EOI with same name and passport details but for different state. Do you think VIC gov is fool and they will not caught this act. They all inter related with different state.
> 
> Anyway if someone wants to take risk then try but this is not right and you dont belive then send email to vic ss and see they see it as valid option.


1) My point is when you sending application they ask you have applied for another state so if that time you haven't how come you can say yes ? Will you say I am planning no such option there.
2) When you apply there is no such commitmet that says you can't not apply for other states, if there is one let us know?
3) When system allow you other states allow you it should be the person who should be deciding if he needs to wait or look for other options not the state.
It is perfectly fine to aply for other states and if victoria lateron ask for withdraw then decide which one to draw .


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello Friends,
Just an update.
I submitted my EOI on 17 July 2016, got an acknowledgement mail today with reference Number . 
It seems they are taking exactly 3 weeks for the acknowledgement.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> Hello Friends,
> Just an update.
> I submitted my EOI on 17 July 2016, got an acknowledgement mail today with reference Number .
> It seems they are taking exactly 3 weeks for the acknowledgement.


Hi richachamoli,
Can you please the language and tech as well please.

Thanks.


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hey bvinayb, 
Its in my signature: 261313 and Java Technology.
Whats your status and technology



bvinayb said:


> Hi richachamoli,
> Can you please the language and tech as well please.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi, 

ANZSCO Code: 261312 - PHP
Points: 60

ACS Submit: 13 April 2016
ACS Result: 21 April 2016
EOI(189): 31 July 2016
EOI(190): 31 July 2016 (60 +5)
Invite(189, 190) : Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aikhan (Jul 14, 2016)

Dear Friends,
Guys please update who had applied for 261111/261112 ICT Business and Systems Analysts for Victoria SS got ITA or refusals during last two months?

I haven't seen them posting their results. :fingerscrossed: 26th August.

ACS: 17 March 2016
ACS+: 22 March 2016 (261112-Systems Analyst) 8 Yrs
IELTS: 13 May 2016 LRWS (8,8,7.5,7.5)
189: 13 May 2016 (65 Points)
190: 26 May 2016 (Victoria) (65+5)
190 Ack: 16 June 2016


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> Hey bvinayb,
> Its in my signature: 261313 and Java Technology.
> Whats your status and technology


Most of the people who have got invite on 261313 were either onshore or the people who have qualifications from australia. most of the onshore applicants are rejected.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Most of the people who have got invite on 261313 were either onshore or the people who have qualifications from australia. most of the onshore applicants are rejected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


What about people working in UK,US or have exp. from these countries?

Thanks


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> What about people working in UK,US or have exp. from these countries?
> 
> Thanks


or completed qualifications from UK or US?


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> 1) My point is when you sending application they ask you have applied for another state so if that time you haven't how come you can say yes ? Will you say I am planning no such option there.
> 2) When you apply there is no such commitmet that says you can't not apply for other states, if there is one let us know?
> 3) When system allow you other states allow you it should be the person who should be deciding if he needs to wait or look for other options not the state.
> It is perfectly fine to aply for other states and if victoria lateron ask for withdraw then decide which one to draw .



Yes you can select all states in EOI which is fair so that you can be selected by any state but but my dear friend you cannot have 2 EOIs for different state to make fool both states which you suggesting And if you think that VIC will have no issue while create 2 EOI with different state then then why not to select all states in single EOI and let VIC decide whther they want to send invite or not. And if they ask you to remove rest state then simply refuse and see the result. I know you wont select multiple state in single EOI because if you do so then VIC will reject your application.

Im not saying that you cannot have multiple states in single EOI... All i all talking about multiple EOIs with different state which is totally wrong.

If you still dont agree then just send email to VIc with your application number and say you are going to create another EOI for different state and ask if that is fine. Yiu already know the answer buddy.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

MaddyinMelbourne said:


> Yes you can select all states in EOI which is fair so that you can be selected by any state but but my dear friend you cannot have 2 EOIs for different state to make fool both states which you suggesting And if you think that VIC will have no issue while create 2 EOI with different state then then why not to select all states in single EOI and let VIC decide whther they want to send invite or not. And if they ask you to remove rest state then simply refuse and see the result. I know you wont select multiple state in single EOI because if you do so then VIC will reject your application.
> 
> Im not saying that you cannot have multiple states in single EOI... All i all talking about multiple EOIs with different state which is totally wrong.
> 
> If you still dont agree then just send email to VIc with your application number and say you are going to create another EOI for different state and ask if that is fine. Yiu already know the answer buddy.



I do not want to corner you here and multiple EOIs are not advisable but it is not prohibited, and victoria rejection in case of multiple EOI how can you be so sure , are you victoria agent ??

it is persons wish to have multiple EOI or single EOI , telling him that he will be rejected is baseless.

He is just asking a question whose simple answer can be yes or no , telling him baseless consequences is totally baseless.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Most of the people who have got invite on 261313 were either onshore or the people who have qualifications from australia. most of the onshore applicants are rejected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Most of the people *who have got invite* on 261313 were either *onshore*

most of the *onshore applicants are rejected*.


It is confusing. What it means ?


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

Guys, FYI received my rejection email from Victoria 9:00AM SGT (12 weeks, 2 days after SS lodged), this is my 2nd time applying for Victoria SS, and I guess my last. Will try my luck with NSW, wishing for the best to All! My details below for reference:


ANZSCO Code: 261112 - Systems Analyst
12-Jul-2015: Applied for ACS Skills Assessment
14-Jul-2015: Positive Results from ACS 
29-Aug-2015: IELTS Exam (General)
10-Sep-2015: IELTS Results Released (L7.5,R7.5,W7.5,S7)
10-Nov-2015: 1st: Applied for Victoria State Sponsorship
04-Dec-2015: Rejected - Vic State Sponsorship
11-May-2016: 2nd: Applied for Victoria State Sponsorship
08-Aug-2016: Rejected - Vic State Sponsorship
08-Aug-2016:Applied for NSW State Sponsorship. There is hope!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

<*SNIP*> *Refer previous post - kaju/moderator*

Guys relax. Let us know each of your results when available.


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

boomerang85 said:


> Guys, FYI received my rejection email from Victoria 9:00AM SGT (12 weeks, 2 days after SS lodged), this is my 2nd time applying for Victoria SS, and I guess my last. Will try my luck with NSW, wishing for the best to All! My details below for reference:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261112 - Systems Analyst
> ...



Sorry to hear that.. I am on the same boat like you.. losing my hope now. Please correct your NSW application date.. As per my knowledge you don't need to apply for NSW separately, just EOI will do.. Please let me know if there are any other way which I don't know.


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

sushil007 said:


> Sorry to hear that.. I am on the same boat like you.. losing my hope now. Please correct your NSW application date.. As per my knowledge you don't need to apply for NSW separately, just EOI will do.. Please let me know if there are any other way which I don't know.


Correct, should be EOI. The best way is to increase our points, via English Tests or Experience top-up. I soon will be getting additional points for experience and also might take another English Exam, hopefully top-up 10 additional points for English. There will always be a way.


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

boomerang85 said:


> Guys, FYI received my rejection email from Victoria 9:00AM SGT (12 weeks, 2 days after SS lodged), this is my 2nd time applying for Victoria SS, and I guess my last. Will try my luck with NSW, wishing for the best to All! My details below for reference:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261112 - Systems Analyst
> ...


Hi Boomerang, 

Do you have the 5 years working experience as requested by VIC SS? 

Thanks.


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> Hi Boomerang,
> 
> Do you have the 5 years working experience as requested by VIC SS?
> 
> Thanks.


Hello, Suby, yes I have.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

I have got the rejection mail from Victoria after 12 weeks and three days. Applied for ICT BA with 55+5 points.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

MaddyinMelbourne said:


> Yes you can select all states in EOI which is fair so that you can be selected by any state but but my dear friend you cannot have 2 EOIs for different state to make fool both states which you suggesting And if you think that VIC will have no issue while create 2 EOI with different state then then why not to select all states in single EOI and let VIC decide whther they want to send invite or not. And if they ask you to remove rest state then simply refuse and see the result. I know you wont select multiple state in single EOI because if you do so then VIC will reject your application.
> 
> Im not saying that you cannot have multiple states in single EOI... All i all talking about multiple EOIs with different state which is totally wrong.
> 
> If you still dont agree then just send email to VIc with your application number and say you are going to create another EOI for different state and ask if that is fine. Yiu already know the answer buddy.


You can very well have any number of EOIs, it''s perfectly legal.


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

MaddyinMelbourne said:


> Yes you can select all states in EOI which is fair so that you can be selected by any state but but my dear friend you cannot have 2 EOIs for different state to make fool both states which you suggesting And if you think that VIC will have no issue while create 2 EOI with different state then then why not to select all states in single EOI and let VIC decide whther they want to send invite or not. And if they ask you to remove rest state then simply refuse and see the result. I know you wont select multiple state in single EOI because if you do so then VIC will reject your application.
> 
> Im not saying that you cannot have multiple states in single EOI... All i all talking about multiple EOIs with different state which is totally wrong.
> 
> If you still dont agree then just send email to VIc with your application number and say you are going to create another EOI for different state and ask if that is fine. Yiu already know the answer buddy.


Dear Maddy,
You are right that it can effect your chances but what I am explaining is its not sending wrong info niether its cheating or any ethically wrong . As no state have mentioned anywhere that you can't submit eoi for another state. In fact other then Victoria no other state even ask if you submitted application for another state or not. 
You can be right that it can impact negtivilly but surly its not wrong and its not fooling anyone.


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi guys

There seems to be a lot of rejections from Vic SS team lately but I was wondering if the rejections have been occurring mainly for those occupations with ANZSCO codes falling in the Information and Communications Technology group or have other occupations also been receiving rejection emails.

Nevertheless, thanks to everyone who has the courtesy to share their results with us whether they are getting a positive or negative response and keeping us well informed.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Just a quick reminder to all posters - keep your posts polite and do not make any personal insults or attacks against any other posters - or any comments that could be interpreted that way. You are of course welcome to disagree with others and put your view, but do it in a non-aggressive, non-personal manner please.

I've moderated a couple of posts without taking any further action, but in future any breaches of Rule 1, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html will earn an infraction - this can quickly lead to a forum ban, so let's all be nice, please


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Okay i have a query too...
Can i submit an eoi for 189 after i have submitted an eoi for victoria ?
I applied for Victoria on 16 June and got ack on 18 June...


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Okay i have a query too...
> Can i submit an eoi for 189 after i have submitted an eoi for victoria ?
> I applied for Victoria on 16 June and got ack on 18 June...


You can select for both 189 and 190 on the same eoi while submitting it on skill select. There is no restriction to that. If you want you can log into skill select and edit your current eoi. Just tick both boxes for 189 and 190 on the 'select visa type' page.


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

kamy58 said:


> You can very well have any number of EOIs, it''s perfectly legal.


Hi Kamy, sorry to hear that your application got rejected. Wish you Best of luck for future application.


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

boomerang85 said:


> Guys, FYI received my rejection email from Victoria 9:00AM SGT (12 weeks, 2 days after SS lodged), this is my 2nd time applying for Victoria SS, and I guess my last. Will try my luck with NSW, wishing for the best to All! My details below for reference:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261112 - Systems Analyst
> ...


It seems more rejection happened this week than approvals. It really hurts when there is rejection after 12 weeks because it doesnt make any sense.

Sorry to hear that buddy. Wish you best of luck for future application.


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi guys, just want to share that today my employer got call from VIC immi dept for verification.

My application for ICT was submitted on 23rd May and ack email came on 10 June after Submitting the commitment letter which they asked on 8th June. Expecting result by 24th Aug.

Has anyone received similar calls to their employer? Please share


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Commitment letter_VIC*

Guys, Can any one private message me- commitment letter content/format for VIC which helped you to approve the nomination ? 
I am going to apply for that.



Ash_19 said:


> You can select for both 189 and 190 on the same eoi while submitting it on skill select. There is no restriction to that. If you want you can log into skill select and edit your current eoi. Just tick both boxes for 189 and 190 on the 'select visa type' page.


----------



## Thestarrynight (Jun 21, 2016)

I received State Sponsorship.
It took twelve weeks. For those still waiting, just be patient 
If you genuinely want to live in Victoria, its better to nominate only Victoria. When people nominate more than one state , or list relatives in an adjoining state they are asked for commitment letters. I think these factors may play a role in nomination.
I do understand that in the waiting period people are tense. I was. Find friends that you can talk to. Just speaking about how stressed you are actually helps 
I wish everyone the best of luck. 

Registered Nurse
IELTS 8,8,7,8
Applied: May 07, 2016
Received: August 01, 2016


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

Thestarrynight said:


> I received State Sponsorship.
> It took twelve weeks. For those still waiting, just be patient
> If you genuinely want to live in Victoria, its better to nominate only Victoria. When people nominate more than one state , or list relatives in an adjoining state they are asked for commitment letters. I think these factors may play a role in nomination.
> I do understand that in the waiting period people are tense. I was. Find friends that you can talk to. Just speaking about how stressed you are actually helps
> ...


Congrats for getting invite and felt good that it came exactly after 12 weeks and not after 3 months.


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Guys, Can any one private message me- commitment letter content/format for VIC which helped you to approve the nomination ?
> I am going to apply for that.


You don't need to prepare commitment letter until they ask you, which are 4 different questions basically and answers for them are based on individual circumstances. 

For CV format, please look into liveinvictoria site.


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi,
I got the acknowledgement letter yesterday and they didn't ask me for any further document such as revised CV and commitment letter. However, I wrote my sibling's name in the form who lives in South Australia.
Do they ask for commitment letter before or after ack. letter?




MaddyinMelbourne said:


> You don't need to prepare commitment letter until they ask you, which are 4 different questions basically and answers for them are based on individual circumstances.
> 
> For CV format, please look into liveinvictoria site.


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> Hi,
> I got the acknowledgement letter yesterday and they didn't ask me for any further document such as revised CV and commitment letter. However, I wrote my sibling's name in the form who lives in South Australia.
> Do they ask for commitment letter before or after ack. letter?


As I lived in other states (WA and QLD) previously so they asked me for commitment letter which was before sending ack email.

They may ask you in next couple of weeks but if they don't then it's fine and don't need to worry about it.


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thestarrynight said:


> I received State Sponsorship.
> It took twelve weeks. For those still waiting, just be patient
> If you genuinely want to live in Victoria, its better to nominate only Victoria. When people nominate more than one state , or list relatives in an adjoining state they are asked for commitment letters. I think these factors may play a role in nomination.
> I do understand that in the waiting period people are tense. I was. Find friends that you can talk to. Just speaking about how stressed you are actually helps
> ...


Congratulations. Glad to know to that the processing time is speeding up. All the best for your visa application.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ash_19 said:


> Congratulations. Glad to know to that the processing time is speeding up. All the best for your visa application.


There seems to have many responses from Victoria but all 12 weeks lapsed. Dont think there is any speedup yet.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Dear Guys, May be they have stepped up processing. Just now noticed in immitracker that offshore 2613 (55+5) who applied on 1st June has got Rejection yesterday (5th of Aug), which is well before 12 weeks.

Are there 2613 offshore folks here who applied before 1st of June and still waiting for the outcome? If you already got the rejection, please update here. Thnaks


----------



## Aikhan (Jul 14, 2016)

Dear Friends,
I got Vitoria SS rejection email exactly after 10 weeks 1 day  Trying my luck for NSW now. Got the standard rejection mail that everybody has shared. I think they are rejecting ICT people the most.

But it seems good for others that at least they are now replying, either in positive or in negative before 12 weeks.

ACS: 17 March 2016
ACS+: 22 March 2016 (261112-Systems Analyst) 8 Yrs
IELTS: 13 May 2016 LRWS (8,8,7.5,7.5)
189: 13 May 2016 (65 Points)
190: 26 May 2016 (Victoria) (65+5)
190 Ack: 16 June 2016
190 Rejection: 5 Aug 2016
190: 6 Aug 2016 (NSW)


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Aikhan said:


> Dear Friends,
> I got Vitoria SS rejection email exactly after 10 weeks 1 day
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. Anyone who applied before 1st June still waiting for fate?Can we say they have now cleared at least up to 1st of June?


----------



## Intellectual (Jul 2, 2014)

Dear Fellow members,

I recently got VIC SS but unluckily my ACS valuation expired 15 days ago, VIC send me the invitation anyways. Yesterday, I inquired DIBP and told them about my invitation from VIC and they said as my ACS has expired, I need a valuation from ACS.

I had an experience from 2004-2005 which is relevant then I have from 2005-2010 which is irrelevant. I went to study for 2 years from 2010-2011. Then I have relevant experience from Jan 2012 - till now.

ACS has deducted my experience from 2004-2005 and from Jan 2012 - May 2013. They considered by experience after May 2013. Till May, 2016 I have an experience of 3 years and claimed 5 points for that experience.

My ACS valuation got expired in July 2016 now I have re-apply for the ACS valuation. 

My query is that, will ACS consider the period from 2004-2005 this time??? if I link my previous application or they will only consider the period from 2012-2016???? As 2004-2005 doesn't come in last 10 years of experience.

If this is the case then I won't be able to claim 5 points and my nomination will be useless.

I need a reply from someone who has gone through the similar situation or knows about it....

I am sorry for the long query but I guess it was important to let know of my case.

Thanks in advance,
Cheers.....


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Intellectual said:


> Dear Fellow members,
> 
> I recently got VIC SS but unluckily my ACS valuation expired 15 days ago, VIC send me the invitation anyways. Yesterday, I inquired DIBP and told them about my invitation from VIC and they said as my ACS has expired, I need a valuation from ACS.
> 
> ...


Was it valid by the time you got invitation from SkillSelect? If yes, I think it should be fine. Can share when you applied and when approved?


----------



## Intellectual (Jul 2, 2014)

daussie said:


> Was it valid by the time you got invitation from SkillSelect? If yes, I think it should be fine. Can share when you applied and when approved?


My ACS evaluation got expired on 15th July, 2016 while I received nomination on 3rd August, 2016.

I have asked DIBP and they told me that evaluation has to be valid when I apply for the visa.

My question is related to the last 10 years of experience, am I going to lose points because of this????


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

Intellectual said:


> My ACS evaluation got expired on 15th July, 2016 while I received nomination on 3rd August, 2016.
> 
> I have asked DIBP and they told me that evaluation has to be valid when I apply for the visa.
> 
> My question is related to the last 10 years of experience, am I going to lose points because of this????


How much points did you claim for experience when you applied for Vic SS and for which years of employment?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ash_19 said:


> Intellectual said:
> 
> 
> > My ACS evaluation got expired on 15th July, 2016 while I received nomination on 3rd August, 2016.
> ...


Dear ash, how is your profile and when did you apply?


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

daussie said:


> Dear ash, how is your profile and when did you apply?


I applied on 1st July so don't expect a reply until late September or early October unless Vic SS team goes through applications submitted on earlier dates at a faster rate.

ANZSCO code: 241411 Teacher Secondary School
Age: 30
Education:15
IELTS: 10 (L-9, R-8, W-7, S-8)
VIT registeration: 20th May
AITSL assessment: 17th June
Submitted EIO Vic 190: 1st July (55+5)


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ash_19 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear ash, how is your profile and when did you apply?
> ...


It is always good to be defensive in expectations. But I think they have stepped up processing and decision may come in this month.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey guys 
I applied for Victoria on 16 june and got ack on 19 June.. On 17 aug my points will become 60 without state nomination. SHould i submit a new EOI for 189 or update the current one i submitted for victoria 190.

My profession is electrical engineer.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys
> I applied for Victoria on 16 june and got ack on 19 June.. On 17 aug my points will become 60 without state nomination. SHould i submit a new EOI for 189 or update the current one i submitted for victoria 190.
> 
> My profession is electrical engineer.


If you planning to live in Victoria even if you get 189, you can update current one. Otherwise file separate.


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

HI 

I have submitted EOI for VIC ss in AUg under 262111 as database administrator, i am having 55+5 (age 25,edu 10,PTE-A 10,SS 5,EXP 10)

What are the chances of getting the Invite


Regards
Manish


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

daussie said:


> Dear Guys, May be they have stepped up processing. Just now noticed in immitracker that offshore 2613 (55+5) who applied on 1st June has got Rejection yesterday (5th of Aug), which is well before 12 weeks.
> 
> Are there 2613 offshore folks here who applied before 1st of June and still waiting for the outcome? If you already got the rejection, please update here. Thnaks



Hi Daussie,

Mine is still left as my eoi is of may month


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Guys, May be they have stepped up processing. Just now noticed in immitracker that offshore 2613 (55+5) who applied on 1st June has got Rejection yesterday (5th of Aug), which is well before 12 weeks.
> ...


I see. Not sure they really process on which priority. 1at June applied one has got rejection. May be approvals they keep 3 months


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Hi Daussie,
> 
> Mine is still left as my eoi is of may month


same here.. applied on 23 may with 55+5 and still waiting..


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

daussie said:


> I see. Not sure they really process on which priority. 1at June applied one has got rejection. May be approvals they keep 3 months


Hope you are right :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

daussie said:


> I see. Not sure they really process on which priority. 1at June applied one has got rejection. May be approvals they keep 3 months


Naah i dont think so they will reject me ,with the current scenario all offshore candidates are getting rejected especially 261313


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

sushil007 said:


> Hope you are right :fingerscrossed:


Hi Sushil 

what is your occupation and sorry to say if you belong to 261313 category you might get rejected. lets keep in touch


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Hi Sushil
> 
> what is your occupation and sorry to say if you belong to 261313 category you might get rejected. lets keep in touch


Yes Amit I belong to same category(developer programmer).. I m not very much hopeful.. Lets keep in touch.. Add me to your friend list..


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> sushil007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you are right
> ...


You both, keep us posted please approve or reject.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

daussie said:


> You both, keep us posted please approve or reject.


Hi Daussie, 

What to post mate , consider my EOI rejected as with the current trend they are following ie. their aim to reject all offshore applicants especially 261313 guys.


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi

have anyone received nomination for 262111 for VIC SS , i have submitted moine with 55+5 points


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Mbhasin said:


> Hi
> 
> have anyone received nomination for 262111 for VIC SS , i have submitted moine with 55+5 points


When did you apply matr you need to mention date also


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> When did you apply matr you need to mention date also


 I applied last week 1st Aug (with 55+5)


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Mbhasin said:


> I applied last week 1st Aug (with 55+5)


a very long wait mate.


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

daussie said:


> You both, keep us posted please approve or reject.


I am also waiting for VIC decision. I applied on 23rd May for 262111: Database Administrator


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

MaddyinMelbourne said:


> I am also waiting for VIC decision. I applied on 23rd May for 262111: Database Administrator


how many points you applied with


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

mbhasin said:


> how many points you applied with



55+5


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Guys do keep updating your status .I applied to vic on 22nd July and awaiting my acknowledgement.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi All received the vic ss acknowledgement now.applied to vic 22nd July.


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Hi All received the vic ss acknowledgement now.applied to vic 22nd July.


I have applied on 19July2016 and still awaiting for an acknowledgement. It is exactly 3 weeks since I lodged the SS application, and how long should we wait if we do not receive within the timeline they have provided before we query them for acknowledgement. Is it suggested?

Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

*Apply for EOI : Victoria (190)*

Hello Guyz,

Please help me out,

I have submitted one EOI for both 189(60) and 190 (NSW) (60 + 5) for code 261312.
Am I eligible to apply for another new EOI for 190 in Victoria State?

1. Please tell me the whole process? Or is it same as I did with my first EOI in which the only change is to select the Victoria State.?

2. For Victoria, as per from their website, is the job offer letter is must prior to applying?
3. What are other necessary conditions to meet in order to apply? Is there any funds show clause?

Thanks,
Jatinders


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

jatinders said:


> Hello Guyz,
> 
> Please help me out,
> 
> ...


Yes my friend you can hve multiple EOI's and for funds please read instructions in victoria page,


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Srinivas you should drop an email to them today an inquire.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

jatinders said:


> Hello Guyz,
> 
> Please help me out,
> 
> ...


Hello Jatinder,

I am not an expert but still:

You are eligible to apply for VIC ...

1. You can go on liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au and apply and also submit another EOI and provide the same reference to them.
2. Job letter is not a prerequisite
3. Funds do come into picture at a later stage which you can check at the same site liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au.

Hope it helps!

Ankur


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Hi All received the vic ss acknowledgement now.applied to vic 22nd July.


I applied 28th July, but still didn't receive the ack mail.

For what code did you apply?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

wribeiro said:


> I applied 28th July, but still didn't receive the ack mail.
> 
> For what code did you apply?


Mate I have applied on 31st of July. I am guessing we might get the ACK in a week or two. Lets keep one another posted.



261312 (Developer Programmer)
EOI: 190 VIC (60 + 5) - 31st July 2016

Thanks.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

I applied under 135112.ict project manager.


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dear Experts,
I have applied for 190 visa for Victoria with 55+5 points(261312: Developer Programmer, listed on SOL). Looking at the current trend its very unlikely that they will invite me because I do not live and work in Australia. My wife is a technical support engineer and her occupation is listed on CSOL not SOL like me. My question is can I claim 5 points for her occupation and apply for 189 visa with 60 points?


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

sushil007 said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have applied for 190 visa for Victoria with 55+5 points(261312: Developer Programmer, listed on SOL). Looking at the current trend its very unlikely that they will invite me because I do not live and work in Australia. My wife is a technical support engineer and her occupation is listed on CSOL not SOL like me. My question is can I claim 5 points for her occupation and apply for 189 visa with 60 points?


I don't think you can claim the points ,even you clud have ,you have to go to and all process of ACS for 5 points it's better get more marks in English exam


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> I don't think you can claim the points ,even you clud have ,you have to go to and all process of ACS for 5 points it's better get more marks in English exam


Thanks, but I know my English and cannot score 8 in all sections of IELTS but my wife can. So thinking to go through ACS process anyways. But the problem is she would be eligible only to apply for 190 visa unlike me who can apply for both 189 & 190. I would like to know some more expert advise.


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

sushil007 said:


> Thanks, but I know my English and cannot score 8 in all sections of IELTS but my wife can. So thinking to go through ACS process anyways. But the problem is she would be eligible only to apply for 190 visa unlike me who can apply for both 189 & 190. I would like to know some more expert advise.


Have yu tried giving pte exam .


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Srinivas you should drop an email to them today an inquire.


Thanks Vinod, I dropped an email. Let us see how they would respond to it.

Any one in this forum who applied around 19th July and still awaiting for acknowledgement? Please drop in your updates.


Thanks,
Srinivas

262111 | Database Administrator:

ACS Submitted (RPL)	:	23JUN2016
PTE- Academic Taken	:	07JUL2016
PTE-A Results :	08JUL2016
L/R/S/W- 83/65/67/76 
Overall: 70
ACS Positive :	12JUL2016
EOI :	18JUL2016
Vicotoria SS Application	:	19JUL2016
Ackowledgement :	TBD	
INVITE :	TBD
VISA LODGED :	TBD


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> Have yu tried giving pte exam .


Hmm, I have heard it is relatively easy. Never tried though. I want to be sure about the partner's point claim before going for PTE. Let me read some more forum.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

sushil007 said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have applied for 190 visa for Victoria with 55+5 points(261312: Developer Programmer, listed on SOL). Looking at the current trend its very unlikely that they will invite me because I do not live and work in Australia. My wife is a technical support engineer and her occupation is listed on CSOL not SOL like me. My question is can I claim 5 points for her occupation and apply for 189 visa with 60 points?


Hi sushil007,
We cannot predict that if they will invite or not. As loads of people establish their own trend saying only onshore applicants are getting invites but I don't think it's that way, as long as you have enough score and your skills are eligible in their (VIC) market you will/may get an invite. Having said that there is a possibility they will give preference to onshore applicants if the score/skills are similar but we cannot say this either . All we have to do is wait patiently.

Thanks.


----------



## shaheen782 (Aug 10, 2016)

I have a query regarding submission method of application for VIC SS.

* METHOD - 01 *

I have to apply for "EOI" on "SKILLSELECT" & then wait for "INVITATION" to be received.
Once the "INVITATION" is received, then I should proceed to lodge my "SPONSORSHIP APPLICATION" from "LIVE IN VICTORIA".

* METHOD - 02 *

I have to apply for "EOI" on "SKILLSELECT" & After that I have to lodge "Sponsoprship Application" from "LIVE IN VICTORIA" & then I have to wait for "INVITATION" to be received from state.

Can you please confirm which method is correct to apply for VIC State Sponsorship Application?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

shaheen782 said:


> I have a query regarding submission method of application for VIC SS.
> 
> * METHOD - 01 *
> 
> ...


Hi,

You can directly apply to victoria without filling in EOI and once invited you can create a EOI by selecting Vic.
BUT the preferred method is to
1. Apply EOI and select Victoria
2. Apply for victoria through Live in Victoria.
3. You can then give them EOI reference when doing point 2.

Hope this helps.

Thanks.


----------



## shaheen782 (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank You Very Much For Your Reply bvinayb.
Then It Means The Best Flow for Sponsorship Application Should Be. 

1. Apply EOI and select Victoria State in EOI.
2. Apply for Victoria SS through Live in Victoria.
3. Give EOI reference to Victoria state when doing point 2 [[ Apply for Victoria SS through Live in Victoria]].
4. Wait for "INVITATION" to be received from state.

Kindly correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

shaheen782 said:


> Thank You Very Much For Your Reply bvinayb.
> Then It Means The Best Flow for Sponsorship Application Should Be.
> 
> 1. Apply EOI and select Victoria State in EOI.
> ...


Yes, that is correct.

Point 4 - You will get ack of your application in 2-3 weeks (I am still waiting for this) and then the decision if you are invited or not in approx. 12 weeks

Thanks.


----------



## shaheen782 (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank You Really Very Much For Your Kind Help bvinayb


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Received acknowledgement for the application dated 19July2016 now.

Thank you,
Srinivas

262111 | Database Administrator:

ACS Submitted (RPL)	:	23JUN2016
PTE- Academic Taken	:	07JUL2016
PTE-A Results :	08JUL2016
L/R/S/W- 83/65/67/76 
Overall: 70
ACS Positive :	12JUL2016
EOI :	18JUL2016
Vicotoria Sponsorship	:	19JUL2016
Ackowledgement :	10AUG2016
INVITE :	TBD
VISA LODGED :	TBD


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Great srinivas so writing an email to them helped.


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Yes, that is correct.
> 
> Point 4 - You will get ack of your application in 2-3 weeks (I am still waiting for this) and then the decision if you are invited or not in approx. 12 weeks
> 
> Thanks.


When i am applying in "https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au", its asking to upload the declaration , where to download the form or pdf ?

see following


Please attach your declaration *
Hide Help
Applicants and agents must sign a declaration as detailed on the ‘Apply for Visa Sponsorship’ Page to confirm accuracy of the information they are submitting and compliance with nomination conditions.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> When i am applying in "https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au", its asking to upload the declaration , where to download the form or pdf ?
> 
> see following
> 
> ...


Hi Mbhasin,

please refer to this URL
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria 

Look for *Your commitment to Victoria* section under that section
you can download the declaration document by clicking *Skilled Nominated (190) visa (DOC, 590 KB)*

This you have to sign it and scan it back and upload on their application form. Also please make sure you read all the points which they have mentioned.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> When i am applying in "https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au", its asking to upload the declaration , where to download the form or pdf ?
> 
> see following
> 
> ...


Alternatively you can find all the required documents under this link

Supporting Documentation for Skilled Visas - Live in Victoria


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Hi Mbhasin,
> 
> please refer to this URL
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> ...


Hi bvinayb

Thanks , i have opened an EOI ,now as seen above auggestion i am applying in vic website also , i am having 55+5 ,not sure what is the chance for 262111 database admin :fingerscrossed:


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any updates this week?


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

daussie said:


> Any updates this week?


Hi DAussie,

I think they are prepairing a mass list of offshore candidates of 261313 category for rejection.That is why no rejections this week.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Any updates this week?
> ...


I have no hopes either dude. Just waiting for their "decision" to get rid of it. Let's c.


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> I have no hopes either dude. Just waiting for their "decision" to get rid of it. Let's c.


As don't have any hope for Victoria have you applied for any other state?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > I have no hopes either dude. Just waiting for their "decision" to get rid of it. Let's c.
> ...


Applied NSW


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

I am very happy to inform you guys that I got the invitation from Victoria today.

date of application: 23 may
ack: 14 June
invitation:12 Aug


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

sushil007 said:


> I am very happy to inform you guys that I got the invitation from Victoria today.
> 
> date of application: 23 may
> ack: 14 June
> invitation:12 Aug


congrats 
whats your occupation?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> congrats
> whats your occupation?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Developer Programmer. All the best to you guys!


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

sushil007 said:


> Developer Programmer. All the best to you guys!


Congrats Sushil007 - Can you also let us know tech and lang. please?

Thanks.


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

sushil007 said:


> Developer Programmer. All the best to you guys!


Congrats, If I am not wrong you also applied for NSW and you are offshore with 55 points right?


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> Applied NSW


You did the right thing. I think Victoria if they get positive eval from industry about you they will invite and I don't think applying for other states effect decision(its my personal thinking) at most they will ask to withdraw. As the Sushil got invite he even applied for NSW also.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Applied NSW
> ...


Yeah. Victoria is more like a lottery thing imo. No point withdraw from other states if any. If Victoria requests I withdraw Victoria EOI.


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

Finally I have got Invite from Vic today.

I applied on 23rd May for Database Administrator.

Best of Luck guys...


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

daussie said:


> <*SNIP*> *Refer previous post - kaju/moderator*
> 
> Guys relax. Let us know each of your results when available.


I got Invite today ......


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Those who got the results kindly update tracker please.


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

@bvinayb: I am a .net developer. 
@maniSG: Yes I live in singapore and applied with 55+5 points.

@MaddyinMelbourne: Congratulations!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sushil007 said:


> @bvinayb: I am a .net developer.
> @maniSG: Yes I live in singapore and applied with 55+5 points.
> 
> @MaddyinMelbourne: Congratulations!


Can share your points breakdown?


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

Guys got invite from VIC today. Applied on 5-June..


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

daussie said:


> Can share your points breakdown?


Age: 25
Education: 15
IELTS: 10
Work Exp: 5


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

a2avin said:


> Guys got invite from VIC today. Applied on 5-June..


Congratulations man
Points breakdown and occupation please.


----------



## MaddyinMelbourne (Jul 25, 2016)

sushil007 said:


> @bvinayb: I am a .net developer.
> @maniSG: Yes I live in singapore and applied with 55+5 points.
> 
> @MaddyinMelbourne: Congratulations!


Congrats to you too. I have applied for Visa now. Got Bridging Visa (temp one till PR comes).


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi All,
I am new to this thread. I am an unfortunate software engineer with 60 points, waiting for ITA from 24-Mar-2016. I never gave a thought on 190 SS, since I always wanted to go on 189. But, given the current circumstances, I realize that it is nearly impossible for me to get an ITA this year, which made me think of 190 visa. 
Since I have zero knowledge on 190 visa, it will be great if anyone can brief me on the timelines for VIC.
Also, if those who received ITA today can update their Occupation code, points and timelines it will be helpful for others to get an idea.

Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

daussie said:


> Congratulations man
> Points breakdown and occupation please.


THanks buddy. Now need to see how sooner next steps will progress..


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this thread. I am an unfortunate software engineer with 60 points, waiting for ITA from 24-Mar-2016. I never gave a thought on 190 SS, since I always wanted to go on 189. But, given the current circumstances, I realize that it is nearly impossible for me to get an ITA this year, which made me think of 190 visa.
> Since I have zero knowledge on 190 visa, it will be great if anyone can brief me on the timelines for VIC.
> Also, if those who received ITA today can update their Occupation code, points and timelines it will be helpful for others to get an idea.
> ...


Hello,

1. You can create a new EOI for 190 on skillselect and select VIC as preferred location. 
2. Go to veinvictoria.vic.gov.au and create an application and submit to VIC
3. They give ACK within 3 weeks (atleast)
4. Outcome of the application via email within 12 Weeks after submission

Hope it helps!
Ankur


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

daussie said:


> Congratulations man
> Points breakdown and occupation please.


Hi Daussie,

I have one question and that is that if a state rejects you then does that EOI in skill select page is deleted or it remains in the submitted state,


----------



## mokapoor (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Hope you doing good. I am new to this thread.

Please suggest how to proceed on this.

I applied via Skillselect and also applied on VIC state website for state nomination on 17th Jul. Today I got an email from VIC asking for a declaration for below 3 points:

1) Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories in which you applied
2) Why you do not want to live in the other states/territories in which you applied
3) Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

Did anyone face this earlier? Is it a standard declaration which they ask from everyone ? 
*<SNIP>Removed personal information*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mokapoor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope you doing good. I am new to this thread.
> 
> ...




Yes, as dar as i know pretty standard. 

You have got to answer those. The response should be yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mokapoor (Apr 19, 2016)

Appreciate your prompt response andreyx108b 
Thanks a lot..!
I am going through older threads about VIC SS. Hopefully shall get some clue.

Please do let me know if you have some key pointers or websites about VIC which I can refer, to prepare this response.


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

sushil007 said:


> I am very happy to inform you guys that I got the invitation from Victoria today.
> 
> date of application: 23 may
> ack: 14 June
> invitation:12 Aug


Congratulation!!!

All the best for your visa application.


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

MaddyinMelbourne said:


> Finally I have got Invite from Vic today.
> 
> I applied on 23rd May for Database Administrator.
> 
> Best of Luck guys...


Congratulation!!!

All the best for your visa application.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations man
> ...


Remain in submitted stage.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1. You can create a new EOI for 190 on skillselect and select VIC as preferred location.
> 2. Go to veinvictoria.vic.gov.au and create an application and submit to VIC
> ...


Thank you so much for your response. 

What are all the criteria/causes of rejection ? Do they give a reason for rejection if the ITA is rejected?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi Members, Do we see any sign of faster processing in Vic SS now? Are there folks with May EOI here still waiting for the outcome?


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Let me tell my issue...I have submitted my 189 EOI on 20-DEC-2015 with 60 points as software engineer (261313). My birthday was on 6th of August (just few days back). I just downloaded my points breakdown pdf file and it is showing my visa date of effect as "06-Aug-2016" instead of "20-Dec-2015". When i login to skillselect, it still shows the correct date of effect i.e. 20-dec-2015 on the main screen. I am really disturbed why points breakdown pdf is showing the wrong date of effect (i.e. my birthday) instead of correct one (i.e. 20-dec-2015), while on Skillselect main page DOE is still correct. I have not updated my EOI and my points have not changed either so why this discrepency?? Has anyone faced similar issue before?? Any senior, kindly shed some light?? What is my correct date of effect? Why is it changed in points breakdown pdf? I cant bear this change in DOE as it will pull me 8 months back in queue (from dec to aug). Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> Hi Members, Do we see any sign of faster processing in Vic SS now? Are there folks with May EOI here still waiting for the outcome?




They are still slow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Ankurgarg is waiting since 26th may.so I.guess Vic is still slow/or same as per their timeline.however I got my ack within 3 weeks and I wrotw to them to update something in my application and got response next day itself that file is updated.in that sense there is a perceived better response.some June guys have got invite/rejection too.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Ankurgarg is waiting since 26th may.so I.guess Vic is still slow/or same as per their timeline.however I got my ack within 3 weeks and I wrotw to them to update something in my application and got response next day itself that file is updated.in that sense there is a perceived better response.some June guys have got invite/rejection too.




mine is still left i applied on 4thMay .probably they also wait for 3 months to reject


----------



## sushil007 (Jun 27, 2016)

MaddyinMelbourne said:


> Congrats to you too. I have applied for Visa now. Got Bridging Visa (temp one till PR comes).


Hi,

Please let me know what are the documents you submitted and what is this bridging visa(I live in Singapore so is it also for me?) and how come you got it so fast? I am planning to submit tomorrow. Do I need to submit PCC and medicals(or any other docs) to get the visa fast?


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> mine is still left i applied on 4thMay .probably they also wait for 3 months to reject


Hi Amit

It has been more than three months since you applied. Don't you wana drop them an email and enquire about the status of your application.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Amit Kapoor said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ankurgarg is waiting since 26th may.so I.guess Vic is still slow/or same as per their timeline.however I got my ack within 3 weeks and I wrotw to them to update something in my application and got response next day itself that file is updated.in that sense there is a perceived better response.some June guys have got invite/rejection too.
> ...


Amith, Can shoot a mail and update us? It should be decision ready by now.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Amit Kapoor said:


> mine is still left i applied on 4thMay .probably they also wait for 3 months to reject


You can drop them an email by all means now. It has exceeded 12 weeks now. You can soon hear from them, if you ask them now via email.

Good Luck..!!


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Has anyone received ACK from Vic who had applied on or after 30th of July 2016?

Thanks.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me tell my issue...I have submitted my 189 EOI on 20-DEC-2015 with 60 points as software engineer (261313). My birthday was on 6th of August (just few days back). I just downloaded my points breakdown pdf file and it is showing my visa date of effect as "06-Aug-2016" instead of "20-Dec-2015". When i login to skillselect, it still shows the correct date of effect i.e. 20-dec-2015 on the main screen. I am really disturbed why points breakdown pdf is showing the wrong date of effect (i.e. my birthday) instead of correct one (i.e. 20-dec-2015), while on Skillselect main page DOE is still correct. I have not updated my EOI and my points have not changed either so why this discrepency?? Has anyone faced similar issue before?? Any senior, kindly shed some light?? What is my correct date of effect? Why is it changed in points breakdown pdf? I cant bear this change in DOE as it will pull me 8 months back in queue (from dec to aug). Thanks in advance.


Hi,
Did you lose any points due to age on your birthday, i.e, did you turn 33 ? Usually the EOI gets updated on your birthday to recalculate the points for age. If your total points have not changed after your birthday, you don't have to worry. Your DOE will be the same. Otherwise, I am afraid you will fall behind the queue.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi All,
Does receiving 190 Ack/ITA depend on DOE as in the xase of 189 ? Or does the priority depend only on the skill set, experience and English Score ?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> Does receiving 190 Ack/ITA depend on DOE as in the xase of 189 ? Or does the priority depend only on the skill set, experience and English Score ?


Hi,

I believe it is the date of application lodgement that is what they said in their ACK email...but I personally think that if they have to reject someone then this wait time is actually a waste of time for that specific person.

Regards,
Ankur


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi,

Does the draw includes database administrator also which is anzcode 262111,i m confused .this comes under csol


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Congratulations to those who got 189 invites today. Please dont forget to withdraw 190 eoi since it might help others in waiting.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

Today, I'm submitting an application for VIC 190 (Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria)
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Has anyone heard from Vic today? Any Ack/Invites/Rejections?

Thanks.


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Has anyone heard from Vic today? Any Ack/Invites/Rejections?
> 
> Thanks.


Too quite 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> bvinayb said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Guys,
> ...


Victoria SS team seems rather slow. Let's see whether we can hear something at least this Friday.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi All,
Can someone answer the below questions ?

1) What are the restrictions of 190 over 189 other than the 2 year stay requirement ?
2) What was the last date on which 2613 with 60+5 points got invited ?
3) Is there anyone who got a rejection from Vic ?
4) Which one is better, in terms of job opportunities and cost of living, NSW or VIC ?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Technically except the 2 year moral obligation to live in the sponsoring state no difference in both visa except for how they were applied .both cities have their opportunities but you will need to research on where more jobs are based on your profile. Vic/melbourne will be bit less expensive then sydney.try to read through the thread or see the immitacker to know the rejection and accepted status.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Technically except the 2 year moral obligation to live in the sponsoring state no difference in both visa except for how they were applied .both cities have their opportunities but you will need to research on where more jobs are based on your profile. Vic/melbourne will be bit less expensive then sydney.try to read through the thread or see the immitacker to know the rejection and accepted status.


The immmitracker data is really helpful but a little confusing for me.
When they say Invitation date, do they mean the Ack date or the actual ITA date ?
Also, I see the ITA and ACk date to be same for some cases. Does that happen ?
I have also seen the EOI submitted date and Ack date to be same for some. Does that happen as well ? Do they send Ack on the same day ?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

The tracker is just a indicator.it's input and usage varies per individual.having said that it's the only option to know some kind off stats.or skim through the posts. I presume not all update the tracker so use it with a pinch of salt and we all derive what we need to.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any update guys?


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Submitted my NSW and VIC today.

Any predictions on my case ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Submitted my NSW and VIC today.
> 
> Any predictions on my case ?


Vic cannot predict man. Pure luck.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> Submitted my NSW and VIC today.
> 
> 
> 
> Any predictions on my case ?




What is your anzsco? Points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> What is your anzsco? Points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ANZSCO : 261312 (Developer Programmer)
DOE (190- VIC) : 18-AUG-16
Points : 60+5


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> ANZSCO : 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> DOE (190- VIC) : 18-AUG-16
> Points : 60+5


Hello ppl,

Any idea/ guess why is VIC so slow and as seen no one has got any SS recently specially in the case of an ICT Business Analyst....

TIA...if anybody has ne information!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Lady$Bird said:
> 
> 
> > ANZSCO : 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> ...


I suppose you are waiting more than 12 weeks now?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

daussie said:


> I suppose you are waiting more than 12 weeks now?


No daussie still have some time for reaching 12 weeks but....it is killing me plus bacoz of them I withdrew my NSW as well...God knows what they are upto..In fact, if u ask me if they have to reject somebody they should do it ASAP.....


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose you are waiting more than 12 weeks now?
> ...


Yeah. I'm feeling they deliberately process slower to build a larger pool to select from and to avoid flooding of applicants.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

daussie said:


> Yeah. I'm feeling they deliberately process slower to build a larger pool to select from and to avoid flooding of applicants.


It is possible..as it is good for the state but a little painful for the candidates...Anyways, they are the selectors...we cant do much about it...Just wait....


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> It is possible..as it is good for the state but a little painful for the candidates...Anyways, they are the selectors...we cant do much about it...Just wait....


Hi Ankur,
After how many days did you get Ack from Vic. On one end its a positive thing that you have withdrew the NSW as your chances for Vic will increase as Vic prefers candidates who are only committed to Vic state only.

I applied on 31/july/2016 for ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) and waiting for ACK.

Thanks.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Ankur.Khandelwal said:
> 
> 
> > It is possible..as it is good for the state but a little painful for the candidates...Anyways, they are the selectors...we cant do much about it...Just wait....
> ...


Usually take exactly around 21 days.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Hi Ankur,
> After how many days did you get Ack from Vic. On one end its a positive thing that you have withdrew the NSW as your chances for Vic will increase as Vic prefers candidates who are only committed to Vic state only.
> 
> I applied on 31/july/2016 for ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) and waiting for ACK.
> ...


Hi,

I received after 3 weeks.....so u shud also receive in a couple of days...dun worry...


----------



## kvr82 (Jun 28, 2014)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> Any idea/ guess why is VIC so slow and as seen no one has got any SS recently specially in the case of an ICT Business Analyst....
> 
> TIA...if anybody has ne information!


Hi,

One week back A2Avin has got an invitation and his occupation is ICT business analyst. 
Points: 65, IELTS: 7.5, Exp: 11
Applied on 02/06/2016 Invitation: 12/08/2016

Very soon you will get it. No worries pal...

Kind Regards
KVR


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

kvr82 said:


> Ankur.Khandelwal said:
> 
> 
> > Hello ppl,
> ...


I notice onsite applications processing faster.


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

daussie said:


> Usually take exactly around 21 days.


Today has completed 21 days since I applied to VIC SS. Still didn't receive the ACK mail.

I hope to receive in the next days. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

wribeiro said:


> Today has completed 21 days since I applied to VIC SS. Still didn't receive the ACK mail.
> 
> I hope to receive in the next days. :fingerscrossed:


Any updates for you mate from Vic?

Thanks.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

Got my rejection from victoria. I have 65 points. Applied on 16th June. 7.5 each ielts. 233311 Electrical Engineer. Yet they tell me that i dont meet minimum requirements.

I think they rejected me cause my brother lives in brisbane and i will be invited for 189 in next round.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> Got my rejection from victoria. I have 65 points. Applied on 16th June. 7.5 each ielts. 233311 Electrical Engineer. Yet they tell me that i dont meet minimum requirements.
> 
> I think they rejected me cause my brother lives in brisbane and i will be invited for 189 in next round.


Thanks for the update. Did you get this today? I have put in that my wife's brother and sister lives in victoria. does this makes any difference?

Thanks.


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

yes half an hour ago..
And yes if ur family lives in victoria thats a huge plus..


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> yes half an hour ago..
> And yes if ur family lives in victoria thats a huge plus..


Thanks. Sorry to hear about your rejection. I am sure if you are 65 pointer you will have ITA soon! Don't forget to withdraw all your EOI's of 190 after 189 invitation 

Thanks.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> yes half an hour ago..
> And yes if ur family lives in victoria thats a huge plus..


Regret about your rejection. And thanks for the update.

Any others please update.


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> Any idea/ guess why is VIC so slow and as seen no one has got any SS recently specially in the case of an ICT Business Analyst....
> 
> TIA...if anybody has ne information!


I've been told they are so slow as they don't charge for sponsorship like some other states and so they receive a lot more applications to review. As its not a paid for service, its probably lower down their priority list.


----------



## XLM (Aug 19, 2016)

Manan008 said:


> yes half an hour ago..
> And yes if ur family lives in victoria thats a huge plus..


Sorry to hear about your rejection. Did you get a request for a commitment letter/written statement because of your family in Brisbane? Best of luck with the 189!


----------



## Manan008 (Jun 23, 2016)

No they didn't ask for it. But 189 invitations are going to be happen on 31 august and i guess one of the reasons they rejected me is that cause they don't want to lose an invitation on me cause i had almost 99 percent chances of getting invite on 31 august.


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> Any updates for you mate from Vic?
> 
> Thanks.


No, still didn't receive any email from Vic. The 3 weeks has passed, I don't know if I wait more a couple of days or if a send them an email querying about the ack mail.

What about you?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

wribeiro said:


> No, still didn't receive any email from Vic. The 3 weeks has passed, I don't know if I wait more a couple of days or if a send them an email querying about the ack mail.
> 
> What about you?


No, I haven't received any updates from them yet. I think we should wait till Tuesday then maybe drop an email?

Thanks.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi Guys, I am about to lose 5 marks of age in mid of October, 2016. Then, My points score without Sponsorship would be 50.

Should I email Victoria about this thing and request them to decide on my case before that date ?

and around When should I email them about this ? Would First week of September be fine ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

phpwiz said:


> Hi Guys, I am about to lose 5 marks of age in mid of October, 2016. Then, My points score without Sponsorship would be 50.
> 
> Should I email Victoria about this thing and request them to decide on my case before that date ?
> 
> and around When should I email them about this ? Would First week of September be fine ?


When did you submit?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ICT BA with 55 +5 points has been invited yesterday --- immitracker


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Guys, 
I have submitted EOI on 11th August for VIC SS with 65 points for 263111. Yet to get acknowledgment. So the waiting period of 12 weeks is including acknowledgment period?

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted EOI on 11th August for VIC SS with 65 points for 263111. Yet to get acknowledgment. So the waiting period of 12 weeks is including acknowledgment period?
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Yes


Thanks

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Anyone applied for VIC SS for 263111 code and got invite with 60 or 65 points in last 2 months. Pls update

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## vrailey (Jul 4, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


raaja2010 with 65 points you can get ITA for 263111 for 189.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

seyex said:


> raaja2010 with 65 points you can get ITA for 263111 for 189.


I am holding 60 points for 189. For 190 its 65 for me.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

daussie said:


> When did you submit?


It is in my Signature, Buddy.


----------



## mendesma (May 29, 2012)

*VIC Nomination for ICT BA (261111) with 55+5 Points*

Having seen lots of disheartening posts about the almost close to impossible chance of ICT Business Analysts (261111) with 55+5 points, getting a state nomination, I would like to leave a positive and optimistic note about my case.

My husband is an ICT Business Analyst (ANZSCO 261111) with 55 points and he just got nominated by VIC to apply to 190 Subclass visa.

Timeline:
EOI VIC Submission - 10/06/2016
VIC contact questioning about why we would like to live in VIC - 07/07/2016
VIC Nomination - 19/08/2016

Never give up and keep your hopes high!
Good luck to you all!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I feel like process times also based on occupation. ICT occupations cleared until 10th June? Anyone before this still waiting?


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

*SS*

Hi Guys,

i have 60 points and already applied for 189 this month. I know queue is very long and it will take months to receive an invite through 189. So i have decided to retake PTE to increase my points. Also, I have decided to go for state nomination and applied for NSW . My job code is : 261312

My question is : should i go for VIC too ? what is the job scope for IT guys in VIC as compared to NSW ? 

Thanks


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i have 60 points and already applied for 189 this month. I know queue is very long and it will take months to receive an invite through 189. So i have decided to retake PTE to increase my points. Also, I have decided to go for state nomination. My job code is : 261312
> 
> ...


Hi Rohit,
there is nothing wrong in going for both states but the issue is VIC prefers candidates which are committed to their state only. There are many people on this forum who had to withdraw their application for other states as VIC advised them. So I guess this goes for NSW as well. However, there nothing wrong legally to apply for multiple states.

I am sailing in the same boat but applied for VIC for 261312.

Regarding job prospects, it depends which technology you work on. I guess both states are good.

Thanks.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

bvinayb said:


> Hi Rohit,
> there is nothing wrong in going for both states but the issue is VIC prefers candidates which are committed to their state only. There are many people on this forum who had to withdraw their application for other states as VIC advised them. So I guess this goes for NSW as well. However, there nothing wrong legally to apply for multiple states.
> 
> I am sailing in the same boat but applied for VIC for 261312.
> ...


Thanks for the response bvinayb !!

I work on Dot Net technology.

Should i create new EOI for VIC with same email id or different email id ?

Does VIC asks everyone to withdraw from other states or it is just a random pick ?

Thanks


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Thanks for the response bvinayb !!
> 
> I work on Dot Net technology.
> 
> ...


You can edit the current EOI that you created for 189 this will Not affect your EOI date as there is no change in the points so it's safe to edit the current EOI.

Based on the trends here VIC has either has asked to withdraw the other applications for other states before giving any decision on the application. Usually, people who have been asked for this got the invitations. The only problem with VIC is they are very slow in processing the application.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Any updates from Vic today? Seems to be dead slow now?


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes, mate mee too feeling so

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Guys, any ideas on when can we expect outcome of an invitation status if they had applied on 20th June 2016 ????

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any updates from Vic today? Seems to be dead slow now?


This delay killing me man. Last update was 10 June applied BA application approval.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> This delay killing me man. Last update was 10 June applied BA application approval.


From this thread responses, it seems like Vic has sent ACK for people applied on or before 28th July.

Some of them got decision last week but not sure when they had applied to it.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > This delay killing me man. Last update was 10 June applied BA application approval.
> ...


10th june. I think have to wait for Friday to see the next set


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> 10th june. I think have to wait for Friday to see the next set


Approx. after how many days did u receive ACK? I am still waiting for ACK applied on 31st july. Its been now 22 days.

Thanks


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

daussie said:


> 10th june. I think have to wait for Friday to see the next set


Hello All,

By God's grace I received the invite from VIC for ICT BA. (EOI on 15th June)

Thanks!


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> By God's grace I received the invite from VIC for ICT BA. (EOI on 15th June)
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats! Did you receive it today?



Thanks.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Congrats! Did you receive it today?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Friday....buddy


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi Vinay,
You would receive it by tomorrow. As 31 July was Sunday, count from the next working day. I received on mine on 22nd day.

Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> By God's grace I received the invite from VIC for ICT BA. (EOI on 15th June)
> 
> Thanks!


Congratulations Ankur,good luck with your Visa application.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Congrats... How many points do u have? And what is your IELTS score?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

pasupus said:


> Hi Vinay,
> You would receive it by tomorrow. As 31 July was Sunday, count from the next working day. I received on mine on 22nd day.
> 
> Thanks,
> Srinivas


Hi Srinivas,
Thanks for your reply. hopefully I get something 2mmrow :fingerscrossed:

Thanks.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Congratulations Ankur.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Congratulations Ankur.


Okay then let's take it as Vic cleared ICT occupations until 15 June. ..... ?


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Okay then let's take it as Vic cleared ICT occupations until 15 June. ..... ?


With the data we have here in this forum, yes we can assume that.

Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

At least there is some step up in processing times. Let's wait for this Friday for updates. Keep posted guys. Tnx


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > 10th june. I think have to wait for Friday to see the next set
> ...


Congratulations...

Can u please let me know ur points and IELTS score? And when VIC sent you the acknowledgment when u submit the application to them?


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any updates from Vic today? Seems to be dead slow now?



I received the ACK mail today. 

I was also asked to updated a CV according to the mentioned on Victoria website.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

We're you asked for the updated cv today along with ack or earlier.


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

I was asked today along with ack email.

I am presuming that it is the ack email because it contains the reference number, but this was the first contact I received from Victoria.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Can you please quote what the letter reads.for benefit of those who may receive similar emails


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> Congratulations...
> 
> Can u please let me know ur points and IELTS score? And when VIC sent you the acknowledgment when u submit the application to them?


Hi,

PTE - 75 overall
ACK - 8th July
Application - 15th June


----------



## Jeeva99 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi friends, I am planning to apply 190 visa in mechanical engineering in Vic. Any idea about cutoff for my profession at Vic.


----------



## anis2212 (Apr 20, 2016)

mendesma said:


> Having seen lots of disheartening posts about the almost close to impossible chance of ICT Business Analysts (261111) with 55+5 points, getting a state nomination, I would like to leave a positive and optimistic note about my case.
> 
> My husband is an ICT Business Analyst (ANZSCO 261111) with 55 points and he just got nominated by VIC to apply to 190 Subclass visa.
> 
> ...


Hi, May I request you to give a point breakdown?

Thanks in advance. 

Regards
Anis


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Can you please quote what the letter reads.for benefit of those who may receive similar emails


The email looks like.

"Unfortunately our Industry Panel will be unable to assess your skills based upon your current CV. Please provide a detailed CV, including further details around the description of responsibilities and daily tasks performed within employment. Ensure that this includes dates of employment specifying month and year, and clarifies any gaps in employment. "


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Jeeva99 said:


> Hi friends, I am planning to apply 190 visa in mechanical engineering in Vic. Any idea about cutoff for my profession at Vic.


What is your anzco code


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> By God's grace I received the invite from VIC for ICT BA. (EOI on 15th June)
> 
> Thanks!


Mate many congratulations on receiving your invite....just wanted to ask a quick question....Plz advise if there are any relatives or blood relations of yours back in victoria state as i heard this could also influence the invite chances 

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I have received ACK from Vic today. Applied on 31st July 2016.
Does the 12 week waiting period starts from the date of ACK or from the date of the submission?

Thanks.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I was grasping the information on Victoria website and found the below point as one of the eligibility criteria:

_*You must have adequate financial resources to support yourself and your dependants (if you have any) when you migrate to Victoria, or while you look for suitable employment. The Onshore Applicants table and Offshore Applicants table show the financial resources you must have access to, to support your nomination application.
We do not require evidence of these financial resources.*_

Can anyone shed some light on it ?

Thanks


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was grasping the information on Victoria website and found the below point as one of the eligibility criteria:
> 
> ...


While filling up the VIC application form - you will have to input a rough estimate on the total amount you have access to. You can add up all your liquid funds + car, house, etc values together.

Thanks.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

daussie said:


> Can share your points breakdown?


Hi Sushil,

My profile is same as yours and I am planning to apply for VIC SS. Could you please let me know the job scope for dot net developer in VIC as you must have done extensive RnD. I am also doing the same at the moment.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

bvinayb said:


> While filling up the VIC application form - you will have to input a rough estimate on the total amount you have access to. You can add up all your liquid funds + car, house, etc values together.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks bvinayb.

As we are offshore applicants and I have one dependent too i.e. my wife, so as per the table given on website, do I need to show atleast 35000 AUD ? am i correct ?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Thanks bvinayb.
> 
> As we are offshore applicants and I have one dependent too i.e. my wife, so as per the table given on website, do I need to show atleast 35000 AUD ? am i correct ?


Yes thats the correct. However, we do not have to provide any proof but it's better to have this amount just incase if they change their mind and ask for the proof of financial details.

I have to show for main applicant + 2 dependent (wife and daughter)

Thanks.


----------



## silverxu (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I too have received my acknowledgement today, with Developer Programmer (261312) as my nomination occupation. 

I just want to say hi to everyone stuck in the same situation with me, and wish the best luck to all.

Developer Programmer
261312
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Exp: 9.8yrs - 2yrs = 7.8yrs (10)
IELTS: 7.5 (10)

Total: 60

Vic SS submitted: 2nd of Aug, 2016
Vic SS acknowledged: 23rd of Aug, 2016
Vic SS invite:


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Expats

Got an invite from Vic, want to wait for NSW, I prefer NSW than Vic.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

kkvijay said:


> Hello Expats
> 
> Got an invite from Vic, want to wait for NSW, I prefer NSW than Vic.


You got it today?
Can sure details like EOI date, occupation?


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

kkvijay said:


> Hello Expats
> 
> Got an invite from Vic, want to wait for NSW, I prefer NSW than Vic.


When did you submit your EOI for State sponsorship and under what ANZ code.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

kkvijay said:


> Hello Expats
> 
> Got an invite from Vic, want to wait for NSW, I prefer NSW than Vic.


Nice mate !! congrats !!

As you have applied for both NSW and VIC, didn't VIC ask you to withdraw other state applications (as I have read on this forum that VIC usually asks to withdraw applications from other states) ?

Also, please let me know did you create different EOIs for each state or you clubbed one of them with 189 ?

Thanks


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have received ACK from Vic today. Applied on 31st July 2016.
> Does the 12 week waiting period starts from the date of ACK or from the date of the submission?
> ...


It starts from the day you submitted the application.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> Today, I'm submitting an application for VIC 190 (Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria)
> :fingerscrossed:


I already applied for VIC SS, but I have a question.

My agent did that for me and he did not submitted EOI for VIC SS.
In his opinion, I do not have to submit my EOI for VIC before I receiving nomination from VIC. If I receive nomination from VIC, I will let them know my EOI no.


1) Is he right? 
It looks like everyone tends to submit application for VIC and at the same time submit their EOIs, but I did not. That is the reason why I'm worrying about this. 

2) In my case, I will receive ACK from VIC after 3 weeks?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> I already applied for VIC SS, but I have a question.
> 
> My agent did that for me and he did not submitted EOI for VIC SS.
> In his opinion, I do not have to submit my EOI for VIC before I receiving nomination from VIC. If I receive nomination from VIC, I will let them know my EOI no.
> ...


1. Yes - he is correct but most of us create an EOI first and then submit VIC application. but either way its fine. If you are nominated I think you have 14 days to submit EOI and provide the EOI number to VIC

2. ACK usually are received in 20-23 days.

Thanks.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> 1. Yes - he is correct but most of us create an EOI first and then submit VIC application. but either way its fine. If you are nominated I think you have 14 days to submit EOI and provide the EOI number to VIC
> 
> 2. ACK usually are received in 20-23 days.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you so much.

I have one more question.
ACK are received through e-mail that I was using for the VIC's application. right?


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Below is my signature

08/03/2016 - PTE(LRSW) - 74/73/88/73
ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
20/04/2016 - ACS Submitted
26/04/2016 - ACS +ve
26/04/2016 - EOI 189 Submitted - 60 Points
Age-30, Qual-15 - PTE-10 Exp-5
28/05/2016 - VIC SS - Invited on 23/08/2016
28/05/2016 - NSW SS-----
Invitation 189 : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> I have one more question.
> ACK are received through e-mail that I was using for the VIC's application. right?


Yes - through email - whatever email you have used to create an account on the VIC site. 
Just an observation - From your signature, it seems like you have applied for NSW and QLD. I hope your agent has mentioned this in VIC application as there is a section where VIC asks for this info if any other state is selected. VIC has a tendency to prioritise the application which have selected VIC only.

Thanks.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Yes - through email - whatever email you have used to create an account on the VIC site.
> Just an observation - From your signature, it seems like you have applied for NSW and QLD. I hope your agent has mentioned this in VIC application as there is a section where VIC asks for this info if any other state is selected. VIC has a tendency to prioritise the application which have selected VIC only.
> 
> Thanks.


I already talked about this commitment issue.
He said that..
he will make EOI for VIC if I am asked EOI 
and there won't be that kind of issues because he will create separate EOI only for VIC.

Do you mean I am low priority in terms of VIC SS because I create multi-EOIs?
Do VIC people check that candidates have other EOIs or not?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> I already talked about this commitment issue.
> He said that..
> he will make EOI for VIC if I am asked EOI
> and there won't be that kind of issues because he will create separate EOI only for VIC.
> ...


I am not expert however, I know that there is a section on VIC's form where we have to specify if we have applied to any other state and if any EOI is created.
So you will need to contact your agent to ask what he has mentioned into the VIC's form. If he has said that no other state applied it will be a false information.

Regarding priority - please see the link below from Vic's site
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

Please check point 4 .

P.S. - I was wrong you have 4 months not 14 days to file EOI if not submitted


----------



## geybaba (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello All,
My first application was rejected in February 2016. ANZSCO - 234411 (Geologist) and I intend to reapply for VIC sponsorship but before I apply, want to know the situation with those that reapplied the second time. Is there a higher probability for them to be invited? My points has increased by 5 to 70 now


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Geybaba..It's hard to predict how vic will access.we have people who got their nomination in the second attempt. More than points my view is having a robust CV and committment to victoria in addition to the demand and planning levels for th let said anzco code will be the criteria. So be posit I've n reapply am cross the bridge when it comes.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> I am not expert however, I know that there is a section on VIC's form where we have to specify if we have applied to any other state and if any EOI is created.
> So you will need to contact your agent to ask what he has mentioned into the VIC's form. If he has said that no other state applied it will be a false information.
> 
> Regarding priority - please see the link below from Vic's site
> ...


As I mentioned before, I talked with him about this.
He said that I do not have to worry about this multi-EOIs issues.
If he create an independent EOI for VIC, there is no such issue.

Even though I will be low priority, I cannot give up my another change of NSW SS.
I am 60+5 pointer with Overall 7.5 and each 7 band which might be enough for NSW SS because all 65 pointers will be eliminated thanks to 189.

Plus, he said there are many cases of developers for VIC.
Probability might be less than 30%.
In case of me, there is high probability of receiving invitation from NSW.


Anyway, I am trying to trust him.
If I hear any other news from VIC, I will let you all know about that.

Thanks


----------



## geybaba (Dec 16, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Geybaba..It's hard to predict how vic will access.we have people who got their nomination in the second attempt. More than points my view is having a robust CV and committment to victoria in addition to the demand and planning levels for th let said anzco code will be the criteria. So be posit I've n reapply am cross the bridge when it comes.


Thanks


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

bvinayb said:


> Yes thats the correct. However, we do not have to provide any proof but it's better to have this amount just incase if they change their mind and ask for the proof of financial details.
> 
> I have to show for main applicant + 2 dependent (wife and daughter)
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks bvinayb !!

what if I dont have liquid and assets worth 35000 AUD ~ INR 18 L ? I understand they don't need proof but is it safe to apply by just mentioning the expected amount on application form ? Is it safe ?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Thanks bvinayb !!
> 
> what if I dont have liquid and assets worth 35000 AUD ~ INR 18 L ? I understand they don't need proof but is it safe to apply by just mentioning the expected amount on application form ? Is it safe ?


I am not sure on this but I guess if they are not asking for proof you can just put in the aprrox. amount you have access to or the amount that can be arranged if required. 

Thanks.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Group seems to be so silent today.....Any updates on invites from forum members ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Seems like no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

I filed EOI on June 20th....could someone amongst you please advise on tentative timeline by which I can get an outcome....Any input would be of great help for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

stailions333 said:


> I filed EOI on June 20th....could someone amongst you please advise on tentative timeline by which I can get an outcome....Any input would be of great help for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesterday someone with 28th may eoi got the invite.we have seen people upto 10th June eoi being responded to.you are probably a week or 2 away from your result.may be this Friday or next.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks for let me know mate.....

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## abcd11223344 (Jul 13, 2015)

*Live and work in Victoria for two years*

Guys, as per the vic govt website....however, could I get an extension on this? I am currently in NSW and actively looking for jobs in VIC but unable to get one.

"Live and work in Victoria for two years

You, and any nominated dependants, must live in Victoria for the first two years of your visa. This two year period begins when you enter Australia permanently on the Skilled Nominated (190) visa, or if you are already onshore, when the visa is granted by DIBP."


Or should I leave my current fulltime job in NSW and move to VIC.? Please advice. Could i face issues on citizenships in future?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ankitsan said:


> Guys, as per the vic govt website....however, could I get an extension on this? I am currently in NSW and actively looking for jobs in VIC but unable to get one.
> 
> "Live and work in Victoria for two years
> 
> ...


You should have a job offer from Vic based company to be eligible for SS.


----------



## abcd11223344 (Jul 13, 2015)

thank you daussie, sorry forgot to mention I am already on Subclass 190 VIC State sponsored.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ankitsan said:


> thank you daussie, sorry forgot to mention I am already on Subclass 190 VIC State sponsored.


I see. Thought you waiting for invitations


----------



## abcd11223344 (Jul 13, 2015)

Has anyone lived in another state on VIC Subclass 190 visas before completing their 2 years obligation? Would that cause a issue if you are in another state?

"Live and work in Victoria for two years

You, and any nominated dependants, must live in Victoria for the first two years of your visa. This two year period begins when you enter Australia permanently on the Skilled Nominated (190) visa, or if you are already onshore, when the visa is granted by DIBP."


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any updates?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

ankitsan said:


> Has anyone lived in another state on VIC Subclass 190 visas before completing their 2 years obligation? Would that cause a issue if you are in another state?
> 
> "Live and work in Victoria for two years
> 
> You, and any nominated dependants, must live in Victoria for the first two years of your visa. This two year period begins when you enter Australia permanently on the Skilled Nominated (190) visa, or if you are already onshore, when the visa is granted by DIBP."


I think the first line states everything - the 1st 2 years period must live in victoria. I think if you are already onshore then you should start living in Victoria then your 2 year period will begin according to the condition stated in 2nd line
The best solution is to call them up


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Dear all kindly update you status should you get your approval today for the benefit of us all to know the processing time.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Hopefully there should be some updates today.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi All,

I know this is a wrong thread, however I would like to get some info on my VIC state contact that happned today.

Kindly clarify two things,

1) I got email from VIC stating I need to give a detailed CV with my roles and responisblites. I just gave one page CV with few details on the every company i worked. Whether I need to included all the projects form all the companies ?

2) I have submited the declaration on the same day I applied for VIC state, still they requested to send it again. Anyone had the same issue ?

Thank you.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know this is a wrong thread, however I would like to get some info on my VIC state contact that happned today.
> 
> ...


Buddy when did you file your EOI ??

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

EOI: 189 (60) & 190 NSW (65) - 28th July 2016.
EOI: 190 VIC (65) - 9th Aug 2016.

I will update my signature.



stailions333 said:


> Buddy when did you file your EOI ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> EOI: 189 (60) & 190 NSW (65) - 28th July 2016.
> EOI: 190 VIC (65) - 9th Aug 2016.
> 
> I will update my signature.
> ...


Ack already got before?


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> EOI: 189 (60) & 190 NSW (65) - 28th July 2016.
> EOI: 190 VIC (65) - 9th Aug 2016.
> 
> I will update my signature.


Oh cool....I have seen such sort of emails coming through for some of our forum members.....but not sure on the exact names.....this message could possiblely be an indicative that good days are ahead of you.....do share all the documents that they requested and wait for magic to happen 

I am just trying to be opptimistic in here and can't say anything further then this mate 

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Also i have applied on June 20th and till date except for ack no further communication is been received by me....So going little low now.....majority have received some sort of communication apart ack except for me , as inferred from the posts in the forum 😡

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> EOI: 189 (60) & 190 NSW (65) - 28th July 2016.
> EOI: 190 VIC (65) - 9th Aug 2016.
> 
> I will update my signature.


And the anz details ??

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Which is a good sign ? getting the Acknowledgement email or asking for these details ? In my case I dint get any acknowledgement, yet I got the email by requesting these docs. Whereas my friend who applied on the same day ( ICT BA ) got the ACk email with 1 or 2 hours but no response from VIC post that.

Not sure how the VIC system works. I feel good as something is better than nothing.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Which is a good sign ? getting the Acknowledgement email or asking for these details ? In my case I dint get any acknowledgement, yet I got the email by requesting these docs. Whereas my friend who applied on the same day ( ICT BA ) got the ACk email with 1 or 2 hours but no response from VIC post that.
> 
> Not sure how the VIC system works. I feel good as something is better than nothing.


Yup buddy, something is in your favour rather like me.....no contact at all.....still fingers crossed and hoping for some miracle to happen 😕

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I am not going to trust these request/comunication from them  still uncertain till the moment we get the invite from them. So they going to send those details and forgot abt my PR for now.



stailions333 said:


> Yup buddy, something is in your favour rather like me.....no contact at all.....still fingers crossed and hoping for some miracle to happen 😕
> 
> Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi guys 

I got an invitation from Victoria yesterday after about 8 weeks of submission. Did not expect it to be so fast.

ANZSCO code: 241411 Teacher Secondary School
Age: 30
Education:15
IELTS: 10 (L-9, R-8, W-7, S-8)
Submitted EIO Vic 190: 1st July (55+5)
State nomination received: 25th August


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Ash_19 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got an invitation from Victoria yesterday after about 8 weeks of submission. Did not expect it to be so fast.
> 
> ...


Good News !!!!! Congrates Mate.... !!!! That was fast for you.....All the best for your future proceedings from here 😀

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats, could you please let us know how your case processed ?

You got acknowlogdement email 1st and then nomination email ? or any request email before getting acknowlogdement email ?

Please clarify.



Ash_19 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got an invitation from Victoria yesterday after about 8 weeks of submission. Did not expect it to be so fast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ash_19 (Jul 20, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats, could you please let us know how your case processed ?
> 
> You got acknowlogdement email 1st and then nomination email ? or any request email before getting acknowlogdement email ?
> 
> Please clarify.


I submitted my application on 1st July, got acknowledgement email on 21st July and got nomination email and invitation from DIBP on 25th August.

There was no other communication regarding any other issue. I am an off shore applicant.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I am not going to trust these request/comunication from them  still uncertain till the moment we get the invite from them. So they going to send those details and forgot abt my PR for now.


Mate you don't have to worry. Maybe the first resume you submitted was not according to the points they have mentioned on their site. The resume needs to be very detailed on the skills, responsibilities and projects you worked on. Usually, 2-3 pages but can be more as well. Please refer the link below under Detailed resume or curriculum vitae (CV) Point - for CV expectation
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

Another thing - if you have mentioned that you have applied for other states or if you have relatives/friends/family or if you have not submitted any commitment letter before then they will ask for commitment letter

So nothing to worry if they ask you more info as they cannot send brief CV for valuation.

Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Mate, yeah I accept that my CV is just one page even after 6.8 years of experience, this is very much successful in India so I sent the same. I am going to include all the RoR and give them a detailed one.

Yeah I have informed them that I have applied for NSW to avoid any misunderstanding in future, However they havent asked me any commitment letter but a signed declaration document which I already submitted on the EOI date. I just sent that same document again and got the confirmation email from them stating my file has been updated with the new information one hour back.

Informed them that I will send the detailed CV as soon as possible.



bvinayb said:


> Mate you don't have to worry. Maybe the first resume you submitted was not according to the points they have mentioned on their site. The resume needs to be very detailed on the skills, responsibilities and projects you worked on. Usually, 2-3 pages but can be more as well. Please refer the link below under Detailed resume or curriculum vitae (CV) Point - for CV expectation
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> Another thing - if you have mentioned that you have applied for other states or if you have relatives/friends/family or if you have not submitted any commitment letter before then they will ask for commitment letter
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ash_19 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

A very quiet week gone by.hopefully next week will bring some cheers and faster processing of application.anyone who received approval this week please share you status update with us all.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Do we need to show proof of funds when applying for Vic state sponsorship? I read vic state doesn't ask for it but can dibp ask for it after visa application lodgement?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Vic doesn't need proof of funds and you are right DIBP may as for proof..

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

DIBP may ask means they don't necessarily ask everyone? Do I understand that right? And they ask for proof of funds only in case of visa 190 or can ask for 189 visa also?


----------



## jaspreet2108 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello All,

I received VIC invitation on 23rd August. I had applied for nomination in June 2016.

I had applied as a Software engineer with 55 points (Ielts: 10, Age: 30 and Education: 15).

I have completed DIBP application but couldn't submit it because of fees. I wanted to know how to pay the fees from India. I mean, can I use debit card as I don't have any credit card with a limit of 2.75 Lakh Inr.
Also, should I take a loan to show enough funds in my account? 
How to go for PCC and medicals?

Regards,
Jaspreet Singh


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Depends ..no one can state exactly which cases they ask..also it is not a mandate that they ask everyone...very hard to comment..anything else is only a wild guess or a migration agent would be the next best person 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## indian.arya (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi fellow members,

I am a mechanical engineer with over 2+ years experience in Operations & maintenance and 3+ yrs experience in Sales and have applied for 489 FS in June and yet to receive an invitation. My sponsor is my brother who is a PR (PR received 2014) and has been in the country for over 7+ years now. 

As I understand we can submit multiple EOI's can someone clarify if I can opt for 190 for Victoria SS & chances of getting an invite? below are the points break down of my profile.

Age: 30 points ( DOB: Jan 1985)
Bachelors: 15 points
PTE: 10 points with all modules 65+

Await expertise replies.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

indian.arya said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with over 2+ years experience in Operations & maintenance and 3+ yrs experience in Sales and have applied for 489 FS in June and yet to receive an invitation. My sponsor is my brother who is a PR (PR received 2014) and has been in the country for over 7+ years now.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately no one can say what the chances are.it purely depends on your cv and meeting the other prerequisites on vic and committment to vic.which state is your brother lining in..if in vic then the issues of commitment won't be there. .rest will be based o your cv and demand for the professional.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## indian.arya (Aug 7, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Unfortunately no one can say what the chances are.it purely depends on your cv and meeting the other prerequisites on vic and committment to vic.which state is your brother lining in..if in vic then the issues of commitment won't be there. .rest will be based o your cv and demand for the professional.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Hi Vinodn007,

many thanks for your reply. Yes, my brother lives & works in Melbourne.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

indian.arya said:


> Hi Vinodn007,
> 
> many thanks for your reply. Yes, my brother lives & works in Melbourne.


Good luck to you

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

I think you can pay using debit card also...those who have already made the payment can comment..



jaspreet2108 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received VIC invitation on 23rd August. I had applied for nomination in June 2016.
> 
> ...


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

dink2s said:


> I think you can pay using debit card also...those who have already made the payment can comment..




Buddy how much is been given to you for the payment...Just wanted to ask out of curiosity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Mates any ICT security specialists in this forum who have filed their EOI and awaiting invitation ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum, just wanted to share recent experience.
> I applied for victoria SS on 20th June 2016. I got error after applying so I write an email to them. This monday on 27th June 2016 I receive ack with reference number and text as
> ...


Did you get the outcome yet?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Can any guide me how the acknowledged email would be ?

I sent the documents which they requested and got an email stating they have received and my app will be processed and reviewed and may take 12 weeks.

Is this the text normally represent in Ack email ? It's 12week from here or 12weeks from the date of Victoria application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Can any guide me how the acknowledged email would be ?
> 
> I sent the documents which they requested and got an email stating they have received and my app will be processed and reviewed and may take 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


12 weeks from submission.


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> Did you get the outcome yet?


Not yet , I think from 3 weeks they mean that ack mail that I got after three weeks. They also call that as processing because mostly they ask for the documents or updated cv in first three weeks if they need and then it is passed to specific industry for further processing its my guess. Hoping to hear something in next two weeks.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

New week new hopes..guys do keep updating the thread with your outcome.thanks

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get the outcome yet?
> ...


Keep us posted...


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Is there any way, We can track the Victoria sponsorship ?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> Is there any way, We can track the Victoria sponsorship ?


Unfortunately no..

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi Friends,
I am updating my status little late.
I got rejection from Vic after 5 weeks of EOI submission.
(Applied - 17 July, Rejection Mail - 22 Aug)
Just wanted to update in case if it will help in any way.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

What was your point breakup ? any reason ? technology you worked on ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am updating my status little late.
> I got rejection from Vic after 5 weeks of EOI submission.
> (Applied - 17 July, Rejection Mail - 22 Aug)
> Just wanted to update in case if it will help in any way.


Thanks for the update. Good luck with other applications.


----------



## jaspreet2108 (Aug 19, 2014)

richachamoli said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am updating my status little late.
> I got rejection from Vic after 5 weeks of EOI submission.
> (Applied - 17 July, Rejection Mail - 22 Aug)
> Just wanted to update in case if it will help in any way.


Mine got rejected last year. Applied again this year in May. Got the invite on 23rd August from VIC. Preparing to lodge visa as soon as visa fee is arranged.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Congrats bro....



jaspreet2108 said:


> Mine got rejected last year. Applied again this year in May. Got the invite on 23rd August from VIC. Preparing to lodge visa as soon as visa fee is arranged.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

jaspreet2108 said:


> richachamoli said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends,
> ...


Think last year rejection was due to low years of experience. ..


----------



## jaspreet2108 (Aug 19, 2014)

daussie said:


> Think last year rejection was due to low years of experience. ..


Yeah.. I tend to think that way. But, I have also noticed that it takes a long time to get the visa granted even after uploading all the documents. I wonder what is the criteria as some people get it in few days while others have wait up to one year.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

good Luck for SA and NSW applications.....




richachamoli said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am updating my status little late.
> I got rejection from Vic after 5 weeks of EOI submission.
> (Applied - 17 July, Rejection Mail - 22 Aug)
> Just wanted to update in case if it will help in any way.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Amit Kapoor said:


> mine is still left i applied on 4thMay .probably they also wait for 3 months to reject


Amit any update from your end on your application.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Need suggestion from Experts here ...

261311
55 + 5 (English - 10)

- VIC rejection in Jan'16 (no specific reason suggested), applied again on 19th July and waiting for the outcome
- QLD sponsorship in July, need to file visa before end of Sept

As both are under separate EOI, should I wait for VIC sponsorship or go ahead with QLD sponsored visa?

What are the job prospects for IT professional in Brisbane?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

aka_1178 said:


> Need suggestion from Experts here ...
> 
> 261311
> 55 + 5 (English - 10)
> ...


You have nothing to lose.wait till September and if you get vic invite then you can choose else go ahead with qld since that will be the only option.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I applied for VIC SS on 26 th of july and I am suprised that I havent received ACK from the authorities yet . It's been more than a month now and its scaring me that it may end up with a rejection letter.

Friends please advice.

Please find 

ANZSCO Code: 261313 - Software engineer
Onshore applicant
PTE - 10 points
EOI(189): 19 July 2016
EOI(190) VIC : 26 Aug 2016 (60 +5)


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Mani.Suresh89 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I applied for VIC SS on 26 th of july and I am suprised that I havent received ACK from the authorities yet . It's been more than a month now and its scaring me that it may end up with a rejection letter.
> 
> ...


Mani did you apply to vic on 26th July or 26th Aug. If July then you should email them to check and get your application number.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All, I received below email from skillselect. Does it mean I have a confirmed invitation now or else do I need to wait for confirmation from Victoria SS team.

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by Department of Economic Development, Jobs.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I am not sure, Whatever it is, this is excellent news, congrats and all the best to your process.



stailions333 said:


> Hi All, I received below email from skillselect. Does it mean I have a confirmed invitation now or else do I need to wait for confirmation from Victoria SS team.
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> ...


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

stailions333 said:


> Hi All, I received below email from skillselect. Does it mean I have a confirmed invitation now or else do I need to wait for confirmation from Victoria SS team.
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> ...


Congratulations! ..you will get the email from vic anytime

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Great man. So the June 20 offshore ICT folk got decision as well.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes i did.....Thanks for letting me know....Party time for me 😎

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Mani did you apply to vic on 26th July or 26th Aug. If July then you should email them to check and get your application number.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk



Thanks for Reply Vinodh.

I submitted on july 26 mistake in my previous post.

Do I have to email DIBP or VIC for this enquiry . ..any idea?


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> Keep us posted...


Hi,
Just got the invitation from Victoria. I think those were wrong rumours that ICT offshore applicant not getting invite , I would suggest to all keep your sprits high. Here my details.

Location : Offshore , Singapore
Points : 65 (including State sponcership)
Anezco : 261313 SE

Vic Application Date : 21st June
Invite : 30 Aug


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Yes i did.....Thanks for letting me know....Party time for me 😎
> 
> Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


Congrats Stallions


----------



## anis2212 (Apr 20, 2016)

Has anyone particularly ICTBA occupation received VIC nomination with competent English (band 6)? Grateful anyone pls response who got ACK early this year.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Mani.Suresh89 said:


> Thanks for Reply Vinodh.
> 
> I submitted on july 26 mistake in my previous post.
> 
> Do I have to email DIBP or VIC for this enquiry . ..any idea?


Please email vic .as you have applied to them for state sponsorship.
[email protected]

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Do all the applicants get an ACK mail from Vic for sure? How long is the waiting period to get an ACK mail ? My agent submitted my EOI on 18-Aug-16 and submitted application in LiveInVictoria on 24-Aug-16. Which date do they consider? The EOI submitted date or the application submission date ?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Do all the applicants get an ACK mail from Vic for sure? How long is the waiting period to get an ACK mail ? My agent submitted my EOI on 18-Aug-16 and submitted application in LiveInVictoria on 24-Aug-16. Which date do they consider? The EOI submitted date or the application submission date ?


They will consider the 24th Aug.

Thanks.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> They will consider the 24th Aug.
> 
> Thanks.


If that is the case, when can I expect an Ack mail from Vic ?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> If that is the case, when can I expect an Ack mail from Vic ?


Within 3 weeks for 21 days from date of submission of application to vic

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mani.Suresh89 (Jul 26, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Please email vic .as you have applied to them for state sponsorship.
> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Sure . thanks for the info Bro


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> If that is the case, when can I expect an Ack mail from Vic ?


Usually in 20-23 days.

Thanks.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

It seems they have done real deep analysis before releasing my invite & this could be the case with other mate from Singapore as well, i have gut feeling though....Please keep your mettle & moral high and wait to see miracles to happen.....Wish you best of luck all ☺

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> Hi,
> Just got the invitation from Victoria. I think those were wrong rumours that ICT offshore applicant not getting invite , I would suggest to all keep your sprits high. Here my details.
> 
> Location : Offshore , Singapore
> ...


In addition to this I would also like to mention that I also applied for NSW. So in my view applying for other states don't effect your chances. Best of luck to all the applicants


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Same is with my case as well

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> Is there any way, We can track the Victoria sponsorship ?




There is a community tracker...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

thanks for information Man. Immitracker i know... but i am talking about my own application which i filled on 24 Aug 2016 for vicroria. 




andreyx108b said:


> There is a community tracker...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

ManiSG said:


> In addition to this I would also like to mention that I also applied for NSW. So in my view applying for other states don't effect your chances. Best of luck to all the applicants


Hi ManiSG,
Congratulations on getting an invite. Since you have already gone through the process, i need clarification on few thing:

1) Did you submitt 2 different EOI (one for VIC and other for NSW) ? If this is the case, did you use same email id for both EOIs, or different emial ids ??

2) Did you submitt EOI first and then submitt sponsorship application from VIC website or did you from submitt the application and then EOI??

3) Can we submitt application first and once approved, submit EOI later??

Please help....Thanks in advance.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

smfaheem said:


> Hi ManiSG,
> Congratulations on getting an invite. Since you have already gone through the process, i need clarification on few thing:
> 
> 1) Did you submitt 2 different EOI (one for VIC and other for NSW) ? If this is the case, did you use same email id for both EOIs, or different emial ids ??
> ...


For point 2 &3 you can chose to follow either way.You could create an eoi for vic and mention that in your application to vic or apply to vic get their approval and then they will give you time to create and update eoi to them post receiving the same you will get invite from dibp..

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> For point 2 &3 you can chose to follow either way.You could create an eoi for vic and mention that in your application to vic or apply to vic get their approval and then they will give you time to create and update eoi to them post receiving the same you will get invite from dibp..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk




Hello,

Please guide me:

1. I would like to fill EOI for victoria too and I know how to apply and submit EOI. but what is the other thing about application to Victoria. Please reply in detail.
2. Can I use same Email Id to fill another EOI?

Thanks,
Jatinder


----------



## Parisbynightband (Aug 30, 2016)

amitgupte said:


> Yeah..I guess there should not be any difficulties from here on. Did you attach this as an additional document when you applied for SS?
> 
> Regards,
> Amit




Hey Amit..

Which additional document you are talking about..?


----------



## trang_vietnam (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi all,

I am not a new member but hardly post anything. Today just log-in to share my good news with everyone. I just got invitation letter from Vic.

The processing time is very fast. Totally within 1 month.
EOI lodgement: 1 Aus 2016
Ask for letter to expalin why choose Vic: 15 Aug 2016
My respond on the next day
Ack: 23 aug
Vic invite: 31 aug


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

trang_vietnam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am not a new member but hardly post anything. Today just log-in to share my good news with everyone. I just got invitation letter from Vic.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the invite. Can you please share few more details so that others can get an idea on their applications.

Anz code, Points breakdown, etc

Thanks


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

jatinders said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please guide me:
> 
> ...


1-visit the website http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/visas-and-immigrating/occupation-lists#.V8XgqstX7qA and click on apply for state nomination. You will need to create an account and the start a new application and submit.read the eligibility criteria etc for anzco code before applying.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> Hi ManiSG,
> Congratulations on getting an invite. Since you have already gone through the process, i need clarification on few thing:
> 
> 1) Did you submitt 2 different EOI (one for VIC and other for NSW) ? If this is the case, did you use same email id for both EOIs, or different emial ids ??
> ...


Faheem,
Thank you.
1. Yes I did submit two and with same email . (Now I have withdraw NSW)
2. Yes I submit EOI first then application to Victoria.
3. Yes you are right it can also be done that way .


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

trang_vietnam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am not a new member but hardly post anything. Today just log-in to share my good news with everyone. I just got invitation letter from Vic.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Can you please share your ANZSCO code and points breakdown as well ?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Guys,

This may be a repetitive question but any help will be appreciated.

Need some expert advice on the following

Points : 65 (including State sponsorship) (60 + 5)
Anezco : 261312 (Developer Programmer)
IELTS: L/R/W/S: 8.5/8.5/7/8 

I have applied for VIC last month and waiting for the outcome. Can I still apply for NSW? Please note that in the VIC application I have mentioned that I haven't applied to any other state - which was true at that time. But to increase my chances I wish to file a separate EOI for NSW. 

Does this will impact my current Application with Vic? Should I inform them if I have filed another EOI just incase if I go ahead?



Thanks


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sign me up!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

*Those who got invited today for 189, kindly withdraw 190 EOIs and update VIC since it might benifit others on waiting. Thanks*


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

trang_vietnam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am not a new member but hardly post anything. Today just log-in to share my good news with everyone. I just got invitation letter from Vic.
> 
> ...



Congratulations mate!! Can you please share your ANZ code please.


----------



## trang_vietnam (Aug 3, 2015)

My skill is Statistician
Apply onshore.

Age 15
Experience 20 (overseas 15 and Australia experience 5)
English 0
Quanlification 20 (PhD)
Total 55+ 5


Thank you and good luck to you all!


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

ManiSG said:


> Hi,
> Just got the invitation from Victoria. I think those were wrong rumours that ICT offshore applicant not getting invite , I would suggest to all keep your sprits high. Here my details.
> 
> Location : Offshore , Singapore
> ...



Congratulations!
I applied one week after you as same occupation 261313 Software Engineering; and I'm hoping get invitation soon. Fingers crossed, lol
Do you mind share some more details like:
- Did you have any previously Victoria or Australia experiences?
- Do you hold a PhD degree, masters or bachelor?
- What is your field, i.e. Java / C++ / database / etc.?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello There,

I noticed a scenario where my EOI (for SC190-Victoria) was updated on 20/Aug/2016 and an EOI correspondence was received under the communication page on my SkillSelect page though I have not updated it after it was submitted on 18/July/2016. Has this happened to any one on this forum? I am just curious to know if it is common.


Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

ManiSG said:


> In addition to this I would also like to mention that I also applied for NSW. So in my view applying for other states don't effect your chances. Best of luck to all the applicants


Congratulations ManiSG. Good luck for further process

Regards,
Srinivas


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Hi All, I received below email from skillselect. Does it mean I have a confirmed invitation now or else do I need to wait for confirmation from Victoria SS team.
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> ...


Congrats Stailions  Have you received the email confirmation from Victoria?

Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> Hi bvinayb
> 
> Thanks , i have opened an EOI ,now as seen above auggestion i am applying in vic website also , i am having 55+5 ,not sure what is the chance for 262111 database admin :fingerscrossed:


Hi bvinayb

Today i received the acknowledgement of my liveinvic application , now the 12 weeks wait start :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

pasupus said:


> Congratulations ManiSG. Good luck for further process
> 
> Regards,
> Srinivas


Hi pasupus

i saw yr record in myimmitracker for DBA , is it correct, i recived the ss acknowledgment today ,


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> Hi bvinayb
> 
> Today i received the acknowledgement of my liveinvic application , now the 12 weeks wait start :fingerscrossed:


Thats great - After how many days did you get the ack. Please share the timeline for others as well. The 12 weeks is usually considered from the date of you application submission.

All the best.

Thanks


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Thats great - After how many days did you get the ack. Please share the timeline for others as well. The 12 weeks is usually considered from the date of you application submission.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Thanks


I applied on 11th Aug in livinvic website


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

Guys, I applied for sponsorship on 1st of September. My profession is Mechanical engineering draft person. How long will takes to get invited. 

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

samb19802000 said:


> Guys, I applied for sponsorship on 1st of September. My profession is Mechanical engineering draft person. How long will takes to get invited.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L21 using Tapatalk


12 weeks .you will receive an acknowledgement email with your application number in 2-3 weeks time.this is if you are offshore onshore applicants are getting really fast responses.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Guys - any updates from victoria today? Anyone?

Thanks.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

pasupus said:


> Congrats Stailions  Have you received the email confirmation from Victoria?
> 
> Thanks,
> Srinivas


Yup I did receive it on the same day ☺

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Guys any updates from Victoria today?


----------



## sharihar (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have submitted vic state nomination app for Chemist occupation (234211) on 29-July-2016 and ack. mail received on 22-Aug-2016.

Waiting for invitation.

Is there anyone who has applied for chemist?


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

I got nomination mail from NSW.
I will not proceed with VIC SS if I get ACK mail from VIC.

Hope you all who have applied for VIC SS will receive good news.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> I got nomination mail from NSW.
> I will not proceed with VIC SS if I get ACK mail from VIC.
> 
> Hope you all who have applied for VIC SS will receive good news.


Congrats - Can you please withdraw your VIC EOI? Someone lucky will move up the processing queue 

All the best


----------



## jaga16 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I have applied for Victoria SS on 31st Aug. I want to know what are my chances of getting invite?

My details are:
Age - 30 Points
Education - 15 Points
English - 10 Points

ANZCO - Developer Programmer


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

jaga16 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have applied for Victoria SS on 31st Aug. I want to know what are my chances of getting invite?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately non one can guess the chances.wish you good luck n may you get the invite.it will be 12 week long wait and many of us are eagerly awaiting our results

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## jaga16 (Sep 1, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Unfortunately non one can guess the chances.wish you good luck n may you get the invite.it will be 12 week long wait and many of us are eagerly awaiting our results
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Thank you for replying buddy.


----------



## anis2212 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi, I have one query. Should documents need to be certified (e.g. Notary) or just scan copy sent to VIC for nomination ? 

Grateful if anyone pls response. I am just yet to apply.

Thanks & regards


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I dont think we need to get Notary, atleast I dint get any and they didn't raise any issues with that. Documents that you are going to upload is very minimal and maximum attention will be given to your CV alone, concentrate more on that.



anis2212 said:


> Hi, I have one query. Should documents need to be certified (e.g. Notary) or just scan copy sent to VIC for nomination ?
> 
> Grateful if anyone pls response. I am just yet to apply.
> 
> Thanks & regards


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

sharihar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted vic state nomination app for Chemist occupation (234211) on 29-July-2016 and ack. mail received on 22-Aug-2016.
> 
> ...


Hi Sharihar,

One of my friends applied for the same code as yours on 11/July/16 and received an acknowledgement on 25/July and unfortunately followed by a rejection email on 12/Aug/16.

Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> Hi pasupus
> 
> i saw yr record in myimmitracker for DBA , is it correct, i recived the ss acknowledgment today ,


Hi, Yes that is me.


----------



## anis2212 (Apr 20, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I dont think we need to get Notary, atleast I dint get any and they didn't raise any issues with that. Documents that you are going to upload is very minimal and maximum attention will be given to your CV alone, concentrate more on that.



Many thanks.


----------



## sharihar (Sep 29, 2015)

pasupus said:


> Hi Sharihar,
> 
> One of my friends applied for the same code as yours on 11/July/16 and received an acknowledgement on 25/July and unfortunately followed by a rejection email on 12/Aug/16.
> 
> ...


Hi Srinivas,

Thanks for your response.

Do you know the reason for rejection ? pls share.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ICT cleared up to 21st June? Anyone before that still waiting?

I applied on 2nd July. Hoping to hear the result next week.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> ICT cleared up to 21st June? Anyone before that still waiting?
> 
> I applied on 2nd July. Hoping to hear the result next week.




What is ICT? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

No updates today?


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello Experts,

Should we include nomination points while submitting application for Victoria ? For the below question ?

--*Please*provide*your*DIBP*points*mark*e.g.*60* 

below are my point details:
Age: 30
Edu :15
PTE : 10
Exp: 0
State nomination : 5

total : 60 , excluding nomination points : 55

I have submitted My Victoria state nomination including 5 nomination points, what should be my next steps if the points has to be excluded for the above question in bold?

Please reply.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

mission0z said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Should we include nomination points while submitting application for Victoria ? For the below question ?
> 
> ...


With out nomination points


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

daussie said:


> With out nomination points


Thans daussie,

Can you please let me know, what should be my next steps ?

Can i update this info in my current application ? or do i have to submit a new application?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

mission0z said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > With out nomination points
> ...


Just e-mail them with reference number. They update for you.


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

daussie said:


> Just e-mail them with reference number. They update for you.


Okie, this sounds good, thanks for the info daussie.

I haven't got any reference number yet , but i will mail them providing my username and other details.


----------



## geybaba (Dec 16, 2015)

I just reapplied for VIC SS. I hope this time around I will receive the sponsorship. Any Geologist granted nomination recently?

Signature:
ANZSCO : 234411 (Geologist)
VIC-SS Submitted	12-Nov-15
Acknowledgement Received	13-Nov-15
VIC-SS Rejected	17-Feb-16
Reapplied for VIC-SS 2-Sept-16
Acknowledgement: XXXX


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Vic seems to quiet this week again? Anyone with any updates?

Thanks.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

I have applied for VIC nomination on 29th June but no outcome yet.
Occupation code is 261112


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> I have applied for VIC nomination on 29th June but no outcome yet.
> Occupation code is 261112


Saw one guy who applied on 27 June rejected today in immitarcker. Hopefully you will hear this week or next. I app led on 2nd July. Waiting as well... keep us posed.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

daussie said:


> Saw one guy who applied on 27 June rejected today in immitarcker. Hopefully you will hear this week or next. I app led on 2nd July. Waiting as well... keep us posed.


I hope it will be a positive outcome for both of us


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Daussie, Could you please update your signature or let me know your point breakup.






daussie said:


> Saw one guy who applied on 27 June rejected today in immitarcker. Hopefully you will hear this week or next. I app led on 2nd July. Waiting as well... keep us posed.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Daussie, Could you please update your signature or let me know your point breakup.


Point (261313): 30 age+15 edu+5 exp+ 10 english = 60+5(190)
Applied VIC 2nd July


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Any Business Analysts who recently got invited from Vitoria?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> I have applied for VIC nomination on 29th June but no outcome yet.
> Occupation code is 261112


Hi amabrouk could u give a break down of ur points.


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

sharihar said:


> Hi Srinivas,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Do you know the reason for rejection ? pls share.


Hi Sharihar,

The response he received was very generic as below which we see for rejection format-


----------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.



Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.



Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:



 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,



 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,



 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,



 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria



 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.



Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

--------------------------------------


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

pasupus said:


> Hi Sharihar,
> 
> The response he received was very generic as below which we see for rejection format-
> 
> ...


Hello mate. Any idea what's the TAT for Victoria to revert once we apply on their website.


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hello mate. Any idea what's the TAT for Victoria to revert once we apply on their website.


Hi,

For Victoria, you would receive an acknowledgement email with an application reference number within 21-22 days of application submission date. 

The final decision email depends on the demand of the occupation and in general it takes a maximum of 12 weeks from the date of submission.

Good luck 

Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

pasupus said:


> Hi,
> 
> For Victoria, you would receive an acknowledgement email with an application reference number within 21-22 days of application submission date.
> 
> ...


Thanks Srini for ya prompt response. I just submitted the information on their website. I applied for nsw as a back up I applied to Victoria as well. All the best to u as well. Cheers. 

Regards, 
joe


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any updates guys?


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

daussie said:


> Any updates guys?


Victoria process is really slow and many times it is irritating...


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Are there guys with ANZECO code..263111 ?


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Are there guys with ANZECO code..263111 ?



If yes..can you let me know the time frame on how much time victoria takes to process nomination. I have seen from here that they are taking 12 weeks to 3 months.. 

Are they fastening the process or still it is very slow ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> > Are there guys with ANZECO code..263111 ?
> ...


Not that fast. I observe now they process in around 2 months for overseas applications


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

That is nice to see if process time is taking less as compared to 3 months time. May be there is a goor backloge in the backend.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Not that fast. I observe now they process in around 2 months for overseas applications


Hi daussie,

Have you had any outcome yet? I believe reading somewhere that you are expecting some feedback this week?

Thanks.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Not that fast. I observe now they process in around 2 months for overseas applications
> ...


No update yet dude. Yes I have the feeling that I will hear from them soon since there were approvals/ rejections of late June overseas applicants. I applied 2nd July. I will update of I get anything.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> No update yet dude. Yes I have the feeling that I will hear from them soon since there were approvals/ rejections of late June overseas applicants. I applied 2nd July. I will update of I get anything.


Hope you get it. All the best. 

Keep us posted so at least we know that people who applied in July can start predicting their dates.

Thanks.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have received mail from VIC asking for letter of commitment. Does anyone have that format. 
Also please confirm why is this asked?


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Good luck daussie.... Keep us updated...


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

I got this mail from Victoria (applied on 23 Aug 2016), Does it mean rejection ? or it is saying that we will not going to review it ? ( My concern is if i improved in English with 65+ PTE, Can i reapply for VIC again within next six month ? )

Some people from immitracker got cleared the Victoria at 6 band also as they have good number of years experience. Should i mail them anything like - It would be great if you could consider the application based on relevant field of total work exp of 7.8 year ( 5.8 Year ACS approved). 

Mail I received is like below : 


Dear xxx,

Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

As indicated on the Victorian Government State Nomination Occupation List, applicants nominating the occupation of 261313 Software Engineer must meet the Victorian Government eligibility requirements for English competency. 

As this requirement has not been met, we are unable to process the application further and the file has been closed.

For further information about the Skilled and Business Migration Program and nomination requirements, visit our website: Victoria State Nomination - Live in Victoria.

Refer to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website for alternative visa pathways: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

Please quote Reference Number: xxx in all of your communication to us.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

I received a mail from Victoria today, asking for a detailed resume. When I checked with my agent, he said many of his clients also received the same mail recently. I have included all the details of my roles and responsibilities as well as my employment dates in my resume. Is there anything else which I need to include in my resume ?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> I received a mail from Victoria today, asking for a detailed resume. When I checked with my agent, he said many of his clients also received the same mail recently. I have included all the details of my roles and responsibilities as well as my employment dates in my resume. Is there anything else which I need to include in my resume ?


Please follow the format which Vic has mentioned on their site. Also elaborate your dutties. They say that as detailed as possible.

Hope this helps.

Thanks.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> Please follow the format which Vic has mentioned on their site. Also elaborate your dutties. They say that as detailed as possible.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks.


I have included the maximum possible details in my resume in about 3-4 pages. I have referred to their website itself before drafting it. I am not sure what more they are looking for.My agent mentioned it happened for people with different skills, like software Tester, Business Analysts also.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> I have included the maximum possible details in my resume in about 3-4 pages. I have referred to their website itself before drafting it. I am not sure what more they are looking for.My agent mentioned it happened for people with different skills, like software Tester, Business Analysts also.


This 2-3 pages resume which is submitted before does it have the skills descp. properly written which covers the ANZ code requirements. That's true that the ACS might have given a green light but its just they want us to explain, also have you added bit about your company?


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> This 2-3 pages resume which is submitted before does it have the skills descp. properly written which covers the ANZ code requirements. That's true that the ACS might have given a green light but its just they want us to explain, also have you added bit about your company?


I have drafted it in align with ANZSCO roles and responsibilities. But I have not included anything about the companies I worked for. Is that the reason they are asking for the details ?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> I have drafted it in align with ANZSCO roles and responsibilities. But I have not included anything about the companies I worked for. Is that the reason they are asking for the details ?


I am not sure if that's the reason but they do have mentioned in their sample resume on their site that it's nice to have about the company descp. we work for

Thanks


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> I am not sure if that's the reason but they do have mentioned in their sample resume on their site that it's nice to have about the company descp. we work for
> 
> Thanks


Okay. May be I can include it and send it again.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

It should include what you have done on day to day basis, including projects, tool you have handled, duration, you role on it.



Lady$Bird said:


> Okay. May be I can include it and send it again.


----------



## ling21 (Aug 23, 2016)

trang_vietnam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am not a new member but hardly post anything. Today just log-in to share my good news with everyone. I just got invitation letter from Vic.
> 
> ...


Congrats trang_vietnam.

I have the same Anzsco code as yours, but unfortunately I received the reject mail from Victoria. 

Would you mind to share your job description with me? Just want to compare yours and mine.

Victoria is the only state that I can apply for

Anzsco code : 224113 Statistician (offshore)
Points : 55 + 5

Timeline as below:
22/08/2016 - Vic SS
29/08/2016 - Vic Ack Mail
07/09/2016 - Vic Rejected


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Mates i am in the process of filing for my visa and my agent has asked for all my form 16s. Any reason for these forms????

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Form 16 will only be required if asked my CO. It is not mandatory to send them in the beginning.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Will form 26as would work in this case if form 16s for few are not available

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Looks this week completely barren...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Mates i am in the process of filing for my visa and my agent has asked for all my form 16s. Any reason for these forms????
> 
> Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


It's to support Ur employment tenure. It's good we provide as much info as possible upfront.

Here is list of documents which is required for visa filing. Hope this helps u. 
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.

2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.

3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only proffered to get them from nearest reputed photograoher asking for aussie visa purpose)

4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Australian computer society.

5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of Dibp.

6. Applicant charge 18 years or over

Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-

7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.

Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office. It can be submitted later on request when medical received

8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.

9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.

10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.

11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.

12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable)

13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.

14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.

15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.

16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)

17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)

18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)

19. Colored scanned copy of Valid Ielts or pte for Primary applicant.

20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course. If you need to claim partners points then you need to assess your partners profiles under which ever assessing body.

For achieving a faster visa decision :-
Most ‘complete’ applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation may be required before the application can be finalised.

A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including form 80, form 1221 and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment.

DIBP themselves have now updated the secret to direct grants as to upload everything including 80 and 1221 upfront for a faster and direct grant.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> stailions333 said:
> 
> 
> > Mates i am in the process of filing for my visa and my agent has asked for all my form 16s. Any reason for these forms????
> ...


Why the photos in white background required? Dibp checklist does not have it?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Why the photos in white background required? Dibp checklist does not have it?


They are issuing visa for us so ideally when u apply for visa a photograph is mandatory so yea. I hope I'm right and more over this was prepared by experienced member from the forum.


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts EOI Tracking

Hi All,



Recently any one received invitation for Family sponsor 489 visa (State- Victoria).



Anzcode- Business analyst



Points- 55+ 10 Family sponsor points, Total- 65



EOI Submitted on- 26/August/2016



kindly reply me. Thanks in advance



Kind Regards,





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...re_fid=114200&share_type=t&share_pid=10982746


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> It's to support Ur employment tenure. It's good we provide as much info as possible upfront.
> 
> Here is list of documents which is required for visa filing. Hope this helps u.
> 1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> ...


Thanks a ton for sharing sets detailed insight mate.....I'm missing on some of the form 16s and hence was trying to leverage form 26as. These form also contains info on employer and tenure details.....would this form work as well......also as far as notary is concerned, it was required during ACS filing and not at VISA....This is what was the update shared by agent.....please correct if I'm wrong 

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Thanks a ton for sharing sets detailed insight mate.....I'm missing on some of the form 16s and hence was trying to leverage form 26as. These form also contains info on employer and tenure details.....would this form work as well......also as far as notary is concerned, it was required during ACS filing and not at VISA....This is what was the update shared by agent.....please correct if I'm wrong
> 
> Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


You welcome. I'm not really sure on 26a but in India we have an alternative to form 16. It'd called itr-v. But try to reach out to hr Tran for form 16s. Colour scanned copies should be good when it comes to visa filling. Wish u all the best.


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

I received a mail from Victoria State that they require financial evidence.

Do anyone has any idea about this type of enquiry.

Do they need just bank statement?
If yes can I send the original or a certified copy?

Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

eddy85 said:


> I received a mail from Victoria State that they require financial evidence.
> 
> Do anyone has any idea about this type of enquiry.
> 
> ...




If you hold FD, just give the latest statement and other assets declaration. First time seeing this kind of question from them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> If you hold FD, just give the latest statement and other assets declaration. First time seeing this kind of question from them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just as a curiosity - When you say other asset declaration do we need to just mention what assets we own or do will we require to give a proof of that for e.g house,land, etc - Do we need to submit these proofs?

Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

bvinayb said:


> Just as a curiosity - When you say other asset declaration do we need to just mention what assets we own or do will we require to give a proof of that for e.g house,land, etc - Do we need to submit these proofs?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




If you hold a car or something else just give document that shows your name. Current outstanding balance. I am not sure whether you can include credit cards. Give something that gives them confident. 

By the by, how much you have declared ? Is that more than $50k ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> If you hold a car or something else just give document that shows your name. Current outstanding balance. I am not sure whether you can include credit cards. Give something that gives them confident.
> 
> By the by, how much you have declared ? Is that more than $50k ?
> 
> ...


Yes its around 50k as I have 2 dependents. 

Thanks


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> If you hold FD, just give the latest statement and other assets declaration. First time seeing this kind of question from them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No i do not have FD and i am applying onshore.
So you mean that do not need to certify them

thnx for the reply


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

eddy85 said:


> I received a mail from Victoria State that they require financial evidence.
> 
> Do anyone has any idea about this type of enquiry.
> 
> ...


Bank statements would do. By the way , when did you apply?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

daussie said:


> Why the photos in white background required? Dibp checklist does not have it?


Hello,

A small query, if I am not claiming point for partner qualification do I still need to submit Partners English exam certificate ?

Thanks!
Ankur


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Bank statements would do. By the way , when did you apply?


before a month and a half


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> A small query, if I am not claiming point for partner qualification do I still need to submit Partners English exam certificate ?
> 
> ...


Ideally even if u don't claim partner points they stil submit document stating that he / she completed xx degree in English medium. This needs to be taken from last studied institute.


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

Victoria State Sponsorship



Hi All,







Recently any one received invitation for Family sponsor 489 visa (State- Victoria).







Anzcode- Business analyst







Points- 55+ 10 Family sponsor points, Total- 65







EOI Submitted on- 26/August/2016







kindly reply me. Thanks in advance







Kind Regards,











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...re_fid=114200&share_type=t&share_pid=10990442


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Repost : I have applied in Vitoria website for BA with 60+5 with 5 years of experience where in 2 years where deducted. My question is I have submitted my information and I haven't received any acknowledgement yet. So is there any way we can edit the application now. I need to update a bank statement. Earlier I updated a different bank account with balance of 3lakh INR so I'm not sure if they would even consider that. Pls advice. And also I don't have any info on my application number as well. 

Thanks in advance for your time and help. Much appreciated. 

Regards,
Jo


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Repost : I have applied in Vitoria website for BA with 60+5 with 5 years of experience where in 2 years where deducted. My question is I have submitted my information and I haven't received any acknowledgement yet. So is there any way we can edit the application now. I need to update a bank statement. Earlier I updated a different bank account with balance of 3lakh INR so I'm not sure if they would even consider that. Pls advice. And also I don't have any info on my application number as well. 

Thanks in advance for your time and help. Much appreciated. 

Regards,
Jo


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

aussiedream87 said:


> Repost : I have applied in Vitoria website for BA with 60+5 with 5 years of experience where in 2 years where deducted. My question is I have submitted my information and I haven't received any acknowledgement yet. So is there any way we can edit the application now. I need to update a bank statement. Earlier I updated a different bank account with balance of 3lakh INR so I'm not sure if they would even consider that. Pls advice. And also I don't have any info on my application number as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time and help. Much appreciated.
> 
> ...




Why do you want to oversupply these things and lose your mind now ? Did they asked for any proof of evidence when you applied ? I don't think so. Just ignore for time being. They will get back to with your application number if they really need it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Repost : I have applied in Vitoria website for BA with 60+5 with 5 years of experience where in 2 years where deducted. My question is I have submitted my information and I haven't received any acknowledgement yet. So is there any way we can edit the application now. I need to update a bank statement. Earlier I updated a different bank account with balance of 3lakh INR so I'm not sure if they would even consider that. Pls advice. And also I don't have any info on my application number as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time and help. Much appreciated.
> 
> ...


No need to provide bank statements upfront. They will request of necessarily


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> No need to provide bank statements upfront. They will request of necessarily


If u remember the application had an option where u need to show assests. I'm worried what if they don't consider the snapshot of my bank account. So wanted to check if there is any way to remove that and upload the bank statement as evidence for my assests.

Thanks foe ur response. Appreciate


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Why do you want to oversupply these things and lose your mind now ? Did they asked for any proof of evidence when you applied ? I don't think so. Just ignore for time being. They will get back to with your application number if they really need it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just wanted to make sure if I can upload the statement and remove the snapshot which I uploaded earlier. Thanks for the info.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of a minimum required proficiency - yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> If u remember the application had an option where u need to show assests. I'm worried what if they don't consider the snapshot of my bank account. So wanted to check if there is any way to remove that and upload the bank statement as evidence for my assests.
> 
> Thanks foe ur response. Appreciate


According to given info by Victoria - you don't have to submit any financial info just give an estimate of it. They can ask you though but we don't have to submit any upfront. No need to worry at this stage as pointed by our other 2 friends.

Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> According to given info by Victoria - you don't have to submit any financial info just give an estimate of it. They can ask you though but we don't have to submit any upfront. No need to worry at this stage as pointed by our other 2 friends.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for the head up. I have no much info on their trend and things so I wanted to check on that. Appreciate your response.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm sick of waiting guys .... no choice


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> I'm sick of waiting guys .... no choice


11 months and waiting


----------



## deepak12 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

just submitted EOI for 190 & application for VIC SS. As per VIC website, it takes 8-12 weeks to decide. 

Anyone received nomination recently from Vic for Job Code 2613 ?


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

The process is very slow and this wait is frustating. Anyhow we need to be positive. 
Good luck for the upcoming week. Kindly keep everyone updated...


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi,

Anyone knows how much time I have to lodge visa application after receiving the invitation from Victoria. Like, in case of NSW, you have to lodge your visa application within 15 days of receiving invitation? Please help.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

dink2s said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone knows how much time I have to lodge visa application after receiving the invitation from Victoria. Like, in case of NSW, you have to lodge your visa application within 15 days of receiving invitation? Please help.


60 days for 190.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

daussie said:


> 60 days for 190.


Thank you!.. I have one more query.. We submitted an EOI last year for 189 but could not make a visa application because of some personal problems and that invitation expired and we did not receive any more invitation because of points falling short. 

This time we intend to apply for 190 with victoria state. Shall we update the same EOI with new details or withdraw that one and submit another?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

September results are update and interesting thing is out of 440 Invites sent by VIC 321 came in month of August.

SkillSelect


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Folks, I am going to apply SS for VIC and NSW with 65+5. For Software Eng occupation. How soon I can get the invitation?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Folks, I am going to apply SS for VIC and NSW with 65+5. For Software Eng occupation. How soon I can get the invitation?


May be in month or two. The occupation is in demand so 189 is also calling ppl with 65 points.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

aussiedream87 said:


> May be in month or two. The occupation is in demand so 189 is also calling ppl with 65 points.


Thanks!


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> September results are update and interesting thing is out of 440 Invites sent by VIC 321 came in month of August.
> 
> SkillSelect


 Thanks for the update. That means victoria is working on it and hopefully follows the same trend in sept as well...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Thanks for the update. That means victoria is working on it and hopefully follows the same trend in sept as well...


Hopefully yeah. I delayed in filing for Vic. But Vic seems to send out lots of invites compared to any other states.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the update. That means victoria is working on it and hopefully follows the same trend in sept as well...
> ...


Absolutely. Fingers crossed.. i saw this complete blog and i don see much people with 263111 code.. computer network and system professionals


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Absolutely. Fingers crossed.. i saw this complete blog and i don see much people with 263111 code.. computer network and system professionals


wish you all the best


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

daussie said:


> I'm sick of waiting guys .... no choice


hi daussie have your 12 weeks completed yet or not ?


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> hi daussie have your 12 weeks completed yet or not ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Not yet. By 24th of Sep completes 12 weeks. Hope will hear something before that. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> Folks, I am going to apply SS for VIC and NSW with 65+5. For Software Eng occupation. How soon I can get the invitation?




Go for sc189 - with 65 points ITA will be in 1 or 2 rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Go for sc189 - with 65 points ITA will be in 1 or 2 rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply, As I heard from my agent I can't go for 189 because I am claiming 5 points for partners skill and her occupation is software tester falls under COSL . Since My occupation Software eng also in same COSL list they said I can claim 65+5 from 190. :confused2:


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Applied on 30th June for VIC, waiting for the outcome ...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> Applied on 30th June for VIC, waiting for the outcome ...


Applied on 2nd July. Waiting to hear this week hopefully


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

All the best!
BTW, were you asked to update any information?
I applied on July 1st, and got confirmation on July 4th. HOWEVER, I was asked to update my resume on July 20nd, and got another confirmation on July 25th.
Which date do they use to count for 12 weeks? Is it from July 1st or July 25th?



daussie said:


> Applied on 2nd July. Waiting to hear this week hopefully


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

I am with ANZSCO 263111 applied on 26 July for Victoria State nomination


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

skharoon said:


> I am with ANZSCO 263111 applied on 26 July for Victoria State nomination


Hey skharoon. 

I hope you are doing well. I applied on 22nd july with same code 263111. Anything they asked from you ?

From me, when they contacted me prior 3.weeks.. they asked for commitment to live in victoria and also why chosing victoria over other states plus professional aspects.in victoria...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> Thanks for your reply, As I heard from my agent I can't go for 189 because I am claiming 5 points for partners skill and her occupation is software tester falls under COSL . Since My occupation Software eng also in same COSL list they said I can claim 65+5 from 190. :confused2:


so originally you have 60 points + 5 points from partner and +5 points as state nomination?

Yes your agent is right in case you are claiming partner points then it has to be on the same skilled occupation list and software tester - 261314 is only on CSOL and not on SOL so no question of 189. 

if you go for 189 you would have only 60 points which would not get you any closer to Invite.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

joy.verma said:


> Hey skharoon.
> 
> I hope you are doing well. I applied on 22nd july with same code 263111. Anything they asked from you ?
> 
> From me, when they contacted me prior 3.weeks.. they asked for commitment to live in victoria and also why chosing victoria over other states plus professional aspects.in victoria...


They asked me the same and now waiting... My point is 55+5. 

JOY, What is your point. 



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

skharoon said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> > Hey skharoon.
> ...


Below are mine point details:

Age 30
Education 15
English 10 
Exp - currently i am at 4 years 7 months. 2 years deducted so no point here.

I have done CCIE in security. That is my only hope for Victoria state.
Total 55 + 5


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

skharoon said:


> They asked me the same and now waiting... My point is 55+5.
> 
> JOY, What is your point.


applied on 19th July but no contact from Victoria officials so far

261311
55+5

eagerly waiting for the outcome


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sansnom said:


> All the best!
> BTW, were you asked to update any information?
> I applied on July 1st, and got confirmation on July 4th. HOWEVER, I was asked to update my resume on July 20nd, and got another confirmation on July 25th.
> Which date do they use to count for 12 weeks? Is it from July 1st or July 25th?
> ...


Did not ask to update any information in my case. Count should be from 1st July


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

vikaschandra said:


> so originally you have 60 points + 5 points from partner and +5 points as state nomination?
> 
> Yes your agent is right in case you are claiming partner points then it has to be on the same skilled occupation list and software tester - 261314 is only on CSOL and not on SOL so no question of 189.
> 
> if you go for 189 you would have only 60 points which would not get you any closer to Invite.


Thanks!

Yes I have 60 points + 5 points from partner and +5 points as state nomination.

Yes, I have no hope for 189 as 60 pointers are waiting so long..


----------



## GayathriAus (Aug 17, 2015)

Dear fellow members,

Hope you all are doing well.

I recently applied for the VIC-190 state sponsorship with 60+5 points but ZEOR points for English. Below is my point’s breakdown.
Age: 25
Experience: 15
Education: 15
Stay in Victoria, Australia: 5 points

I worked in Melbourne, VIC for about a year from 7-Nov-2012 to 31-Oct-2013

Below are the 2 different emails I have received Skilled and Business Migration Program
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In order to assess this application, we request that you provide the following information:

• an electronic copy of the previous subclass 457 visa grant letter/email or a copy of the previous 457 visa page of the applicant’s passport

We note from the application that you have previously been employed in Australia. Please provide evidence that this was in Victoria.
We note from your application that you have previously lived and worked in Australia. Please comment on where in Australia you have worked, and how long this was for. Please provide documents showing proof of your employment address during this period.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just wanted to ask you guys, what are my chances of getting invite from VIC.

Thanks in advance for your reply...

Warm regards,


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

No one can actually predict, however, since your already associated with VIC it will be easy for you to prove your commitment and might have slight edge over others. 



GayathriAus said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well.
> 
> ...


----------



## GayathriAus (Aug 17, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> No one can actually predict, however, since your already associated with VIC it will be easy for you to prove your commitment and might have slight edge over others.


Thanks Buddy for your quick response...

Noticed in your signature "VIC - Requested for Detailed CV and Declaration - 26th Aug 2016." usually this will be attached while applying itself right?

Did you get any reference number from VIC...?

I applied on 22-Aug-2016 and on 7-Sep-2016 received a mail asking for my 457 visa electronic copy which has reference number..

I just wanted to know this reference number will be given after acknowledgement or is there a separate ack?

ty


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, I gave the detailed CV mentioning all my project and ROR handled, since I just uploaded 1 page CV when I applied for VIC 

I got the reference number for the very first communication, which I got from VIC. Since I had application number in all the communication, I am not sure which one is Ack and which is not. The recent email that I got VIC states they have got all the requested info and reconfirmed that I have selected "261311" as the nominated job code. 

Really not positive about my application 



GayathriAus said:


> Thanks Buddy for your quick response...
> 
> Noticed in your signature "VIC - Requested for Detailed CV and Declaration - 26th Aug 2016." usually this will be attached while applying itself right?
> 
> ...


----------



## GayathriAus (Aug 17, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah, I gave the detailed CV mentioning all my project and ROR handled, since I just uploaded 1 page CV when I applied for VIC
> 
> I got the reference number for the very first communication, which I got from VIC. Since I had application number in all the communication, I am not sure which one is Ack and which is not. The recent email that I got VIC states they have got all the requested info and reconfirmed that I have selected "261311" as the nominated job code.
> 
> Really not positive about my application


VIC seems to be better than NSW in terms of response I would say..

To understand more on VIC assessment process, did you receive any other mails apart from requesting your detailed CV?

Since I have uploaded my detailed CV in the first shot, no mail regarding CV.

Apart from that, I have got 2 more emails requesting 3 sections info proofs. 

1.Electronic 457 Visa
2.Australia Employment or work address
3.Proof of Australia employment

And also, IT demand in VIC seems to be good now.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I just got two back to back email request. One is for Detailed CV and other is for signed declaration, which I already submitted on the application date. 

Yeah last month alone they gave around 320 invites. NSW seems to like a bomb which is going to brush very soon with loads of invites but had been put under deep ocean for unknown reason. I shd have applied for VIC on 28th itself along with NSW, underestimated that VIC will always reject applications.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I just got two back to back email request. One is for Detailed CV and other is for signed declaration, which I already submitted on the application date.
> 
> Yeah last month alone they gave around 320 invites. NSW seems to like a bomb which is going to brush very soon with loads of invites but had been put under deep ocean for unknown reason. I shd have applied for VIC on 28th itself along with NSW, underestimated that VIC will always reject applications.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. NSW supposed to send 4000 for this year but not more than a few hundreds sent. It wI'll explode soon.


----------



## GayathriAus (Aug 17, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> I just got two back to back email request. One is for Detailed CV and other is for signed declaration, which I already submitted on the application date.
> 
> Yeah last month alone they gave around 320 invites. NSW seems to like a bomb which is going to brush very soon with loads of invites but had been put under deep ocean for unknown reason. I shd have applied for VIC on 28th itself along with NSW, underestimated that VIC will always reject applications.
> 
> ...


I was just going thru others threads in the forum. I think Reference number seems to be an acknowledgement types...

I have applied for NSW 6 to 9 months back, no movement at all..

I applied VIC and started receiving some mails asking for info and proofs...having some hope on getting response YES or NO in 1 to 2 months..

Previously applied NSW was changed to VIC, will apply for NSW too again..


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I think you derived 4000 based on last year data, they never mentioned same will be followed this year till now, thats the big question 



daussie said:


> Yep. NSW supposed to send 4000 for this year but not more than a few hundreds sent. It wI'll explode soon.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

You shd have left the NSW EOI just like that and gone with new EOI for VIC. 6 - 9 months back they never had this low invites, I am not sure why you dint get the invite, Jan till Mar people got the invites within 2 - 4 weeks.

Could you please add a signature to your profile.



GayathriAus said:


> I was just going thru others threads in the forum. I think Reference number seems to be an acknowledgement types...
> 
> I have applied for NSW 6 to 9 months back, no movement at all..
> 
> ...


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

joy.verma said:


> Below are mine point details:
> 
> Age 30
> Education 15
> ...


Dear Joy,

You would have 5 point for experience after 5 months... And you point would become 60....

I suggest you should file for 189 with 55 points now and after 5 months 
it would become 60 automatically..






Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I think you derived 4000 based on last year data, they never mentioned same will be followed this year till now, thats the big question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure they joking with us by looking at the rate they inviting today. But it's mentioned here.
http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

No nominations from VIC this week??


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> No nominations from VIC this week??


Still nope. Perhaps they will send later this week after 189 round.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

daussie said:


> hari_it_ram said:
> 
> 
> > I think you derived 4000 based on last year data, they never mentioned same will be followed this year till now, thats the big question
> ...


I think nsw will soon explode with state nominations..


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

skharoon said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> > Below are mine point details:
> ...


Hello Mr.Haroon,

You are correct. The only reason i went for state nomination is that it might save the time. I will get another 5 points in march next yr. I will be ellgibile for 189 from march n who knows that till march occupation ceiling m8ght b full. In that case i have to wait till july next yr atleast.. 

As the the trend i have seen, vic contacts in between 12 week to 3 months time for their answer. Waiting to hear from them first i.e. around 20 oct. Else i will try to go for 8 each in pte and that will increase my score.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

I have applied for Victoria SS nomination for 263111 with 65 points on 16th August. Got acknowledgment on 12th Sep 2016. Any guesses on how long its gonna take for the final decision from Victoria. 

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for Victoria SS nomination for 263111 with 65 points on 16th August. Got acknowledgment on 12th Sep 2016. Any guesses on how long its gonna take for the final decision from Victoria.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk





hey,

i applied on july 22nd with same code and still waiting for their answer. From this forum, it seems that the result will come in between 12 weeks and 3 months.

Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

raaja2010 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for Victoria SS nomination for 263111 with 65 points on 16th August. Got acknowledgment on 12th Sep 2016. Any guesses on how long its gonna take for the final decision from Victoria.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Dear Raaja, 

Did you applied for 189 and NSW 190? 



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

skharoon said:


> Dear Raaja,
> 
> Did you applied for 189 and NSW 190?
> 
> ...


I did apply for 189 and NSW 190. Looking at the last 2 invite trends for 189, only 65 pointers are getting invite. Haven't got any response from NSW too.

Atleast Victoria gave acknowledgment and hoping to get a positive response from them by 12th week which is going to be on November starting.

What's your application status for VIC.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> hey,
> 
> i applied on july 22nd with same code and still waiting for their answer. From this forum, it seems that the result will come in between 12 weeks and 3 months.
> 
> Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Thanks, how long it took for you to get acknowledgment. For me it took more than a month.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## GayathriAus (Aug 17, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> You shd have left the NSW EOI just like that and gone with new EOI for VIC. 6 - 9 months back they never had this low invites, I am not sure why you dint get the invite, Jan till Mar people got the invites within 2 - 4 weeks.
> 
> Could you please add a signature to your profile.


Hey Guys....

I wish to inform that, I have received VIC 190 invite today.......


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

GayathriAus said:


> Hey Guys....
> 
> I wish to inform that, I have received VIC 190 invite today.......


Congrats mate. When did you apply for VIC nomination. I have submitted it on 13th August and waiting.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## GayathriAus (Aug 17, 2015)

raaja2010 said:


> Congrats mate. When did you apply for VIC nomination. I have submitted it on 13th August and waiting.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


I have applied on 22-Aug-2016...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congratulations !!!

As I told earlier you had great edge over others because of your past association with VIC.

This is very quick and all the best for your visa lodge. Slow and steady and win the race 



GayathriAus said:


> Hey Guys....
> 
> I wish to inform that, I have received VIC 190 invite today.......


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

How about processing time for Mechanical Engineers ANZSCO 233512


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello all 
Any idea about NSW nomination requirement. Which engineering occupation has highest rank in NSW in the year 2015-2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

Which occupation u have been nominated and how many points U had when u apply for nomination. GayathriAus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi,

If by chance if the proof of funds are asked, then those funds need to have a history and shuld remain in our bank account for a specific time or it can be shown by crediting the bank account and pull a bank statement would do?


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Raja, 

Did you got 189 invites based on today's results...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

If we look at the results at dibp Victoria has nominated a lot compared to other states during last two months. For the whole last year they nominated only 1800. I think the process will get even slower or more rejections will come if they stick to similar quota for this year.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

skharoon said:


> Raja,
> 
> Did you got 189 invites based on today's results...


Nope. I hold 60 points for 189. For 263111 code, only 65 pointers are getting invite during last 2 rounds. I am assuming that's going to remain same for rest of the year.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

You should get 189 in a couple of months and same is for NSW 190 if you have applied. 



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

skharoon said:


> You should get 189 in a couple of months and same is for NSW 190 if you have applied.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Have applied for NSW 2 months back. NSW nomination for this year is dead slow and they have invited not more than 70 candidates in last 2 months. Victoria has invited more than 300 + during the same time.

Biggest challenge for me, i will be losing 5 points for my age during mid October and will be holding only 55 points, i will not be eligible for 189 visa.

If i don't get invite in next 2 rounds of 189 invites, then 190 is the only for me.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Congratulations !!!
> 
> As I told earlier you had great edge over others because of your past association with VIC.
> 
> This is very quick and all the best for your visa lodge. Slow and steady and win the race


Hi,
I have been waiting for 189 with 60 points for last 9 months. After realizing that my wait will not end anytime soon, i applied for NSW state sponsorship in August (last month). Again after realizing that there is not any definite time and certainty for response from NSW, now i am opting for VIC sponsorship as it has a timeframe of 3 months to respond. Additionally, i am living in VIC, so it may give me some edge (i am not quite sure though). I have some questions regarding VICtoria state sponsorship:

1) VIC has requirement of three years experience for 2613, so is it after 2 year deduction from ACS or overall without considering ACS deduction.

2) Since i have one EOI for both 189 and 190 NSW, do i need to submit second EOI if i want to apply for VIC?? When i submitt another EOI for VIC, should i use the same email id that i used in my previous EOI or should i use new email id for VIC EOI.

3) I heard that i can apply my VIC application directly from VIC website (without even submitting EOI first). Should i submit my EOI first and then apply from VIC website or should i submit my application from VIC website first and wait for their response and then submit my EOI (if got positive response from them).

4) Since i have applied NSW, will it have any negative effect on my VIC application?

Kindly help me with these questions and thanks in advance.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

smfaheem said:


> Hi,
> I have been waiting for 189 with 60 points for last 9 months. After realizing that my wait will not end anytime soon, i applied for NSW state sponsorship in August (last month). Again after realizing that there is not any definite time and certainty for response from NSW, now i am opting for VIC sponsorship as it has a timeframe of 3 months to respond. Additionally, i am living in VIC, so it may give me some edge (i am not quite sure though). I have some questions regarding VICtoria state sponsorship:
> 
> 1) VIC has requirement of three years experience for 2613, so is it after 2 year deduction from ACS or overall without considering ACS deduction.
> ...




For point 1) I assume it's ACS, but I am not 100% sure on that as I dint do much research since I had 3 years as per ACS itself.

For Point 2) Yeah, new EOI will do it.

For point 3) Either way it works but I recommend you to create EOI and quote in when you apply in VIC website. Because after approval again they will give 4 months to create EOI and then for some time for ITA. If you do the EOI now, it will be direct ITA if they have EOI in advance.

For point 4) If your living in VIC, why do you trust NSW more than VIC ? From my point of you, your not confident of getting job in VIC. Others states not worried about these as much VIC do. Living in VIC definitely a big plus as just like Gayatri who got the invite recently. However, you need to let VIC co know your problem what denied you from applying VIC at first. May be you can say you misread the exp criteria, just my thoughts.

All the best you have good chance since you are already in VIC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Guys,

I have received an email from VIC asking to confirm financial resources. Is it common? Should I send proof to them now? Or just confirm the amount? Please help



> We are currently processing the application and need you to confirm the amount of financial resources the applicant has available to assist with migration to Victoria; including all of the assets (in Australian dollars).


Thanks!!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have received an email from VIC asking to confirm financial resources. Is it common? Should I send proof to them now? Or just confirm the amount? Please help
> 
> ...


When did you apply? Onshore?


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> When did you apply? Onshore?


offshore
I applied on 27th Aug


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

Is anything matter to apply state nomination onshore or offshore hari_it_ram


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> For point 1) I assume it's ACS, but I am not 100% sure on that as I dint do much research since I had 3 years as per ACS itself.
> 
> For Point 2) Yeah, new EOI will do it.
> 
> ...



Ram has answered all your queries 

However for point 1) Victoria assesses considering the overall experience of the candidate. Gr8 chances for you getting an invite soon after you apply. Good luck 

Have your work proofs (ex. listed below as reported by another onshore candidate) from your current employment in Victoria submitted (to have a decision ready application) upfront.

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
In order to assess this application, we request that you provide the following information:

- An electronic copy of the previous subclass 457 visa grant letter/email or a copy of the previous 457 visa page of the applicant’s passport

- We note from the application that you have previously been employed in Australia. Please provide evidence that this was in Victoria.
- We note from your application that you have previously lived and worked in Australia. Please comment on where in Australia you have worked, and how long this was for. Please provide documents showing proof of your employment address during this period.
**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

Regards,
Srinivas


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

pasupus said:


> Ram has answered all your queries
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for Point 1 clarification. I never knew that. Work exp is full of mess  some accept overall and some accept only ACS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Shoji said:


> Is anything matter to apply state nomination onshore or offshore hari_it_ram
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Even if your onshore, VIC is giving 90% preference to people who are associated with VIC. My % may be wrong but I never seen anyone in the last 1 year to get VIC nomination by having strong association with other states.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Even if your onshore, VIC is giving 90% preference to people who are associated with VIC. My % may be wrong but I never seen anyone in the last 1 year to get VIC nomination by having strong association with other states.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a good reason. The 190 system is openly abused by people intending to live in another state. If you are already settled in one state there must be a much higher chance that the you'll be one of those who does this.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have received an email from VIC asking to confirm financial resources. Is it common? Should I send proof to them now? Or just confirm the amount? Please help
> 
> ...


They wanted to know this from me also, but my migration agent sent it all upfront (as they knew the sorts of questions that get asked). Victoria set a minimum level depending on size of family. Mine was an eye watering amount.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

FFacs said:


> There's a good reason. The 190 system is openly abused by people intending to live in another state. If you are already settled in one state there must be a much higher chance that the you'll be one of those who does this.




Very true.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi Ram,

I see from your signature that you have received a confirmation email from VIC on 29/Aug and you aren't sure if it was an acknowledgement. If the email contains a reference number which reads like SS-2016-XXXXX, then YES you could consider it as an acknowledgement. If NO then you should wait for an email with such reference number.

Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## Shoji (Feb 16, 2016)

Any idea about NSW for onshore applicants hari_it_ram


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

pasupus said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Still I can't confirm it. I got 3 emails from them (1 for detailed CV, 1 for declaration and one more stating we got these docs), all three has the SS-2016-XXXXX, which one is acknowledgment now ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Even if your onshore, VIC is giving 90% preference to people who are associated with VIC. My % may be wrong but I never seen anyone in the last 1 year to get VIC nomination by having strong association with other states.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not apply for victoria in the first place because i was not sure whether i fulfill its 3 year experience criteria (whether they require ACS or overall). Next thing is that i am currently not working in my field in Australia i.e. Software development and currently in hospitality after finishing my degree. So i thought victoria will think that i am unable to find a job in my field after finishing degree so will refuse me. These confusions made me not to apply for so long. Also most of the people say that they got refusal from VIC was another reason for me not to consider VIC.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Guys, Anyone got invite from Victoria for 263111 code applied from offshore in last 2 or 3 months.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

pasupus said:


> Ram has answered all your queries
> 
> However for point 1) Victoria assesses considering the overall experience of the candidate. Gr8 chances for you getting an invite soon after you apply. Good luck
> 
> ...


Thanks Srinivas for clarification.


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Still I can't confirm it. I got 3 emails from them (1 for detailed CV, 1 for declaration and one more stating we got these docs), all three has the SS-2016-XXXXX, which one is acknowledgment now ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



As you have received the reference number for your application then you can consider it as an acknowledgement which confirms that they have received your application. The rest all emails were queries they wanted to get clarified against your application.

In my case I have received the below content-

*********
Thank you for the information you sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-2016-XXXXX. 

The application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.

**********

Hope this helps.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

pasupus said:


> As you have received the reference number for your application then you can consider it as an acknowledgement which confirms that they have received your application. The rest all emails were queries they wanted to get clarified against your application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I have this and they reconfirmed my nominated occupation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

So no approval / rejection today?


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

If EOI and VIC SS on website, applied on same day and if VIC approves the application then will I receive their email of approval or the invite? If invite received that means that they have approved the nomination. Is it?


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

11 weeks and no outcome yet from VIC...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> 11 weeks and no outcome yet from VIC...


Same here. Let's see tomorrow can hear something. Victoria is the state which has nominated max for this year anyways. NSW not moving at all.


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

dink2s said:


> If EOI and VIC SS on website, applied on same day and if VIC approves the application then will I receive their email of approval or the invite? If invite received that means that they have approved the nomination. Is it?


Hi dink2s,

If you have mentioned your EOI reference number while filling your SS application, then YES you would receive an invite from SkillSelect once SS is approved along with a confirmation email from VIC. Usually both happen on the same day.

Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## BeanzAus (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm a bit confused.
I have lodged my nomination, but not sure I need to submit my EOI straight away or need to way to be accepted for State Nomination/Sponsorship???

I have been waiting as I thought we have to be nominated by a state first before submitting my EOI.

Help appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

BeanzAus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a bit confused.
> I have lodged my nomination, but not sure I need to submit my EOI straight away or need to way to be accepted for State Nomination/Sponsorship???
> ...


Vic reviews and once your nomination is approved if you have already mentioned eoi in your application you get the dibp invite as well.if not then vic ask you to share the eoi with them post which you will received the dibp invite.incase you file and eoi now you can always email vic with your acknowledgement number and ask them to update your application with your eoi.your application will be approved or rejected irrespective of the eoi.hope this clarifies.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## GayathriAus (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi All,

As I told, I have recently received my VIC SS 190 invitation.

I am in the process of filling 190 visa application and gathering all required docs.

I have stayed in Melbourne, VIC for about 1year and wanted to know how to apply Police Clearance Certificate. Any below info would be greatly helpful.

*Link
*Required docs
*Fee
*Is it Online/need to send thru courier
*Issuance time

Kindly provide above details.

Thanks in advance for quick response.


----------



## GayathriAus (Aug 17, 2015)

*Melbourne, VIC Police Clearance Clarification*

Hi All,

As I told, I have recently received my VIC SS 190 invitation.

I am in the process of filling 190 visa application and gathering all required docs.

Do I need get PCC from Melbourne,VIC or from the blow link

https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/ 

I have stayed in Melbourne, VIC for about 1year and wanted to know how to apply Police Clearance Certificate. Any below info would be greatly helpful.

*Link
*Required docs
*Fee
*Is it Online/need to send thru courier
*Issuance time

Kindly provide above details.

Thanks in advance for quick response.


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

My 12th week is starting tomorrow. Let's hope for the best.

VIC EOI is 30th June. 261112 with 60+5 points.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> My 12th week is starting tomorrow. Let's hope for the best.
> 
> VIC EOI is 30th June. 261112 with 60+5 points.


All the best. Keep us posted. Last few weeks were very silent...


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Does the relevant employment experience has to be continuous or is it the aggregate that is counted? If I worked for 4 years in my nominated occupation and then worked 1 year in non relevant , then again 2 years in relevant occupation. Can I claim points for 5 years?
Really appreciate any help..


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

dink2s said:


> Does the relevant employment experience has to be continuous or is it the aggregate that is counted? If I worked for 4 years in my nominated occupation and then worked 1 year in non relevant , then again 2 years in relevant occupation. Can I claim points for 5 years?
> Really appreciate any help..


No need to be continuous. But should be with in last 10 years


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

daussie said:


> No need to be continuous. But should be with in last 10 years


Thank u for reply dassuie, I m working in my relevant occupation for last 2.4 years; before that one year was irrelevant and remaining about 4 years before that is again relevant. Is it required to work in your nominated occupation for 3 years continuously before applying? I will apply for subclass 190.


----------



## sesal (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello All,

is it possible to claim points for a current relevant employment that was not assessed by ACS?.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sesal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> is it possible to claim points for a current relevant employment that was not assessed by ACS?.




It has to be assessed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Good luck everyone for the upcoming week...


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

I have received a rejection email from VIC today.

My EOI date is 30th June. 261112 with 60+5 points.

Good luck for you all ....


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Its very sad to hear. What reasons did they give you ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> I have received a rejection email from VIC today.
> 
> My EOI date is 30th June. 261112 with 60+5 points.
> 
> Good luck for you all ....


Sad to hear man. I still waiting .... 2nd July applied. What time you got it?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Really sorry to hear, I think you can reapply after 6months. I hope you get NSW very soon.



amabrouk said:


> I have received a rejection email from VIC today.
> 
> My EOI date is 30th June. 261112 with 60+5 points.
> 
> Good luck for you all ....


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

No specific reason, just they mentikned that better candidates are selected


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

No specific reason, just they mentioned better candidates are selected


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

3am Dubai time. Hope you get the nomination soon


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks. Do u think with 60+5 points I can get NSW soon for 261112 occupation?


----------



## loksatish (Aug 29, 2016)

*VIC Streamlined path*

Anybody received VIC SS under streamlined path ? Their website says for Streamlined path they will approve SS nomination within 2 weeks. Did anyone get it in two weeks time ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

loksatish said:


> Anybody received VIC SS under streamlined path ? Their website says for Streamlined path they will approve SS nomination within 2 weeks. Did anyone get it in two weeks time ?


I have seen in this thread people getting it around 3 weeks.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Daussie good luck. I think you will hear from victoria in 1 or 2 days....


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

daussie said:


> Sad to hear man. I still waiting .... 2nd July applied. What time you got it?


We are on the same boat, mate. I applied on July 1st, havent got anything yet.. 12 weeks milestone is coming :fingerscrossed:


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sansnom said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Sad to hear man. I still waiting .... 2nd July applied. What time you got it?
> ...


One guy got the rejection. ... seems that's it for this week and have to wait till next week


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey, When you applied and when is the 12 week mark ending ?



daussie said:


> One guy got the rejection. ... seems that's it for this week and have to wait till next week


----------



## GayathriAus (Aug 17, 2015)

loksatish said:


> Anybody received VIC SS under streamlined path ? Their website says for Streamlined path they will approve SS nomination within 2 weeks. Did anyone get it in two weeks time ?


I have received in 3 weeks.

Applied on 22-Aug-2016 and received on 10-Sep-2016.

This info may be useful to you.


----------



## Sunnyfindme (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi All, 
I need a small suggestion? I applied VIC states sponsorship on July 16th. I stayed in Victoria for 2.5 years on Work visa till Dec 2013. But while applying VIC states sponsorship, i haven't applied on VIC Stream Lined visa(Which i am not aware of). Now do i need to update my existing EOI with stream line visa procedure or Do i wait for the 12 weeks turn? Please suggest Thanks in Advance.

Code: 261313
EOi- 65 points and Date 16th July.
Acknowledgemtn Email: Aug 4.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Hey, When you applied and when is the 12 week mark ending ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2nd July applied
23rd Sep complete12 weeks


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,


Anyone in this forum who applied for Vic SS under mechanical engineering draftsperson (312511). 

:thumb:


----------



## geybaba (Dec 16, 2015)

Dear All, 
I got my acknowledge email today 20th Sept. Applied 2nd Sept. (Code 234411). Now the waiting begins.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dean John (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi Expats, How much money we need to keep as security deposit? and how long we need to keep that?
Thanks 
Dean John


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Not sure what you mean by security deposit. If you're asking how much money you need to demonstrate you have enough funds to migrate this page has a table near the middle.

You need to make a fair and accurate assessment at the point of applying. They may ask you to evidence this assessment during the process. You may need to prove these resources at the point of entry (not clear if that's to validate visa or for permanent settlement). From this you can take it that unless you have plans to play double or nothing at the casino you should be keeping those assets available.


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi,
Is there any Mechanical Engineer (233512) who received invitation recently.


----------



## Swatijai (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi Experts

I have applied for Victoria state sponsorship and it's been 6 weeks. I got an acknowledgement mail from them. I have assessed my skills under 261313 software engineer with 3 years of experience. I finished my masters in IT in Melbourne. Just wanted to know if anyone with the same scenario and what could be the outcome of Victoria state sponsorship. 

Thanks


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Swatijai said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have applied for Victoria state sponsorship and it's been 6 weeks. I got an acknowledgement mail from them. I have assessed my skills under 261313 software engineer with 3 years of experience. I finished my masters in IT in Melbourne. Just wanted to know if anyone with the same scenario and what could be the outcome of Victoria state sponsorship.
> 
> Thanks


So you have a job offer in Victoria?


----------



## Swatijai (Sep 21, 2016)

No. I don't have a job. I graduated last month only.


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi all,

My SkillSelect EOI points increased automatically from 55 to 60 on September 19, 2016 because of my work experience reaching 3 years. Now my Subclass 190 points will be 60+5.

My doubt is, when I applied for Victoria SS on August 10, 2016, I had only 55+5 points. So I applied with that points score. Should I inform Victoria SS team about this automatic point change?

Please do reply. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

mithun-nz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My SkillSelect EOI points increased automatically from 55 to 60 on September 19, 2016 because of my work experience reaching 3 years. Now my Subclass 190 points will be 60+5.
> 
> ...


I believe you should update them as soon as possible; cause one is not supposed to apply before 3yr exp, assuming applying offshore. Otherwise it would lead to a rejection. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

sansnom said:


> I believe you should update them as soon as possible; cause one is not supposed to apply before 3yr exp, assuming applying offshore. Otherwise it would lead to a rejection. :fingerscrossed:




I think there is no problem here, if there is a increase in work exp points, it indirectly shows his total exp comes to 5 years which is 2 years more than what they expect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks sansnom & hari_it_ram!

Yes, as hari_it_ram said, I actually have 5 years of total experience (sorry for the ambiguous question).

When I applied for Victoria SS, I gave the actual 5 years of experience. It's only because of the ACS assessment, my experience went slightly below 3 years (2 yrs 11 months) that's why I had 55+5 last month.

Now that my ACS experience reached 3 years. My points went up to 60+5 automatically. *Can you guys please tell me if I need to inform them upfront?*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Swatijai (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello Experts 

Does anyone studied masters in Victoria and applied for state sponsorship? I met all the criteria for Vic and waiting for their response. But I don't have a job offer yet. Anyone on the same boat?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Swatijai said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> Does anyone studied masters in Victoria and applied for state sponsorship? I met all the criteria for Vic and waiting for their response. But I don't have a job offer yet. Anyone on the same boat?


Need job offer in Victoria if still onshore?


----------



## Swatijai (Sep 21, 2016)

Is job offer mandatory? Because I don't see as such in the Vic site.


----------



## Swatijai (Sep 21, 2016)

I applied for software engineer for 189 wth 60 points. Now they are sending invitations to 65 points for software engineer. Do you have any idea if the points will come down to 60 or stay the same?


----------



## tofy79 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for VIC SUBCLASS 190 (*ANZSCO 262111 Database Administrator*)

the issue is that i could not find it under SOL or QSOL in official EOI webpage!!!

did they closed recently and no more possible to apply ?


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Is it possible to receive invitation directly without receiving acknowledgement email from victoria?


----------



## BeanzAus (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

Hoping someone can help me.

I keep getting emails from VIC(SSA), asking for a signed letter of employment for me. I've been in Melbourne for 4 years now, on a 457 visa. I'm working at my current employer until end of September and then I'll be looking for another job.

I have sent them employment contracts and all evidence of my latest employment.
How should I approach this? I don't understand why we need confirmation of employment if I've been in Melbourne for 4 years now (457) and clearly have my employment contract and Payslips, and fulfil all the other requirements....

Has anyone else experienced this?

Thanks a lot


----------



## jaspreet2108 (Aug 19, 2014)

dink2s said:


> Is it possible to receive invitation directly without receiving acknowledgement email from victoria?


Hi there,

You may receive the acknowledgement mail after a month. I received mine after 1 month and then after another 1.5 months, I received the invitation to apply.

Also, check your spam folder, in case you missed their mail. But other than the mail, you cannot check the status anywhere else.


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

*Can anyone please tell me how an acknowledge email look like? I got the following content in an email few days back. Is this an acknowledgement email? Please do clarify!*



> Dear Xxx Yyy,
> 
> Thank you for the information you sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-XXXX-YYYYY. The nominated occupation is 261312 Developer Programmer.
> 
> ...


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

mithun-nz said:


> *Can anyone please tell me how an acknowledge email look like? I got the following content in an email few days back. Is this an acknowledgement email? Please do clarify!*


Yes, this is acknowledgment letter. 



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Any idea when there would be next invitation round.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ajay1558 said:


> Any idea when there would be next invitation round.




SC189 - 28TH of September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Dear all..please do post the outcome of your application to vic.its been very quiet as the last update as per immitracker is 30th August.your status update will help us all to know when we can except our outcome..


----------



## shufal (Sep 22, 2016)

Raj M said:


> After approximately 3.5 weeks of my application and 2 weeks after commitment letter, today I got invitation from Victoria  very happy and hope to get the visa as well.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ...




Dear Raj,

Can you please tell me what was your major? Mine was Microbiology but unfortunately the profession is not in any state's CSOL list now. However life scientist nec is.. I am just confused what profession should I choose in the Vetassess assessment. Can you please help?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

dink2s said:


> Is it possible to receive invitation directly without receiving acknowledgement email from victoria?


I haven't heard or seen anyone getting invitation directly. Its acknowledgement then the invitation on skillslect.


----------



## Amitdelhi (May 20, 2016)

*awaiting victoria SS*

Hi, 

I had applied for victoria sponsorship on 11th sep and mentioned my EOI reference number along with EOI forms (EOI applied on 26th June).

I haven't received any acknowledgement mail from victoria and also no invitation received on my skill select account.

Can someone please tell me, will I be getting the invitation directly in my skill select or first i would be getting acknowledgment mail from victoria and then the invitation? and how early people are getting the SS these days?

Any way of finding out the status of my victoria application? I received no email from them so far not even that my application is successfully submitted.

ANZSCO 261313 | Visa Type - 190
PTE : 14th April 2016 | Result - L: 72 R: 73 S: 89 W: 71
ACS : Applied - 7th May 2016 | Result - +VE 17th May 2016
EOI : Applied - 26th June 2016
VIC Nomination applied: 11th Sep 2016 | Acknowledgement - { Awaiting }
Invitation : { Awaiting }


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Acknowledgment usually takes 21-23 days or more in some cases... So relax... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Amit Delhi..when you submitted your application you would got the application summary to print.it clearly states that acknowledgement will be sent in 3 weeks and outcome of nomination in 12 weeks.your acknowledge email will mention your application reference number eg: SS-xxxx-2016 for future correspondence with Vic.good luck.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

My application already passed 12 weeks. No response yet.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Daussie drop Vic a note and check on your status.good luck


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

daussie said:


> My application already passed 12 weeks. No response yet.


Daussie should write to them or just call them tomorrow morning...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Daussie drop Vic a note and check on your status.good luck


Sent an e-mail to them asking status.....


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

that is perfect. hope you get a positive reply. good luck and best wishes... keep us updated...


----------



## deepak12 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi,
Just received 2 mails from Victoria. One is for detailed CV. However, I have already provided them detailed CV while applying. Not sure why they asked it again. 
Second one is letter for why I want to stay in Victoria and not in other states. 
Can anyone help me with letter. How should I write this and what to say in it?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> that is perfect. hope you get a positive reply. good luck and best wishes... keep us updated...


I got this reply...
Thank you for your email. We confirm that we have received the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.*
*
The application is currently being assessed and we will have an outcome as soon as possible.
*
Please note that, as stated on our website, the ?Tracking? function of our site has been removed.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Daussie!at least they replied even though it didnt say much.its like a in progress kind off message.I hope they will now speed up and give you a positive reply soon.may be 3 months is the norm and not 12 weeks as we saw from previous application where it took 3 months.good luck.


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

skharoon said:


> Acknowledgment usually takes 21-23 days or more in some cases... So relax...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Is it that only after receiving the acknowledgement scrutinization of application starts or as soon as application is submitted the process starts and as procedure the acknowledgement will be sent later.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ajay1558 said:


> skharoon said:
> 
> 
> > Acknowledgment usually takes 21-23 days or more in some cases... So relax...
> ...


We have seen applicants being asked for detailed resume or commitment letter or other details etc in 1-2weeks after application submission.so I would guess the processing starts and we receive the acknowledgement email and then the process must be continuing I would presume..


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> We have seen applicants being asked for detailed resume or commitment letter or other details etc in 1-2weeks after application submission.so I would guess the processing starts and we receive the acknowledgement email and then the process must be continuing I would presume..


Thanks for swift response.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> We have seen applicants being asked for detailed resume or commitment letter or other details etc in 1-2weeks after application submission.so I would guess the processing starts and we receive the acknowledgement email and then the process must be continuing I would presume..




It's kinda like the % complete status on Windows install: it's nice to see the progress, but essentially it's meaningless. What's the betting all applications get stuck on the equivalent of "Installing Devices"?


----------



## tofy79 (Dec 27, 2013)

FFacs said:


> It's kinda like the % complete status on Windows install: it's nice to see the progress, but essentially it's meaningless. What's the betting all applications get stuck on the equivalent of "Installing Devices"?


very nice likening


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

FFacs said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> > We have seen applicants being asked for detailed resume or commitment letter or other details etc in 1-2weeks after application submission.so I would guess the processing starts and we receive the acknowledgement email and then the process must be continuing I would presume..
> ...


We don't even have the option of restarting the system..so we know it will take a minimum of 12weeks to 3 months .and except for the acknowledgement there is nothing else that tells the progress status..so we live with that and hope for a positive outcome.


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> We don't even have the option of restarting the system..so we know it will take a minimum of 12weeks to 3 months .and except for the acknowledgement there is nothing else that tells the progress status..so we live with that and hope for a positive outcome.


you can always restart by withdrawing the application and apply again; though sadly it only makes the process more endless same as windows lool


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

sansnom said:


> you can always restart by withdrawing the application and apply again; though sadly it only makes the process more endless same as windows lool


Hi sansnom,

Have you received any decision from Vic yet?As its been 12 weeks already?

Thanks.


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> Hi sansnom,
> 
> Have you received any decision from Vic yet?As its been 12 weeks already?
> 
> Thanks.


Not yet, no update at all. I guess I'll wait another week and see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sansnom said:


> Not yet, no update at all. I guess I'll wait another week and see :fingerscrossed:



are you onshore ?


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

daussie said:


> are you onshore ?


I'm offshore.


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

How long it takes for Victoria authorities to acknowledge my 190 application. I have submitted my EOI on Sept 15th but havent heard from them yet. Do they send any mail saying they have recived my application?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

PaulJo.kld said:


> How long it takes for Victoria authorities to acknowledge my 190 application. I have submitted my EOI on Sept 15th but havent heard from them yet. Do they send any mail saying they have recived my application?


..when you submitted your application you would got the application summary to print.it clearly states that acknowledgement will be sent in 3 weeks and outcome of nomination in 12 weeks.your acknowledge email will mention your application reference number eg: SS-xxxx-2016 for future correspondence with Vic.good luck


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi All,



I have submited eoi for 489 Family sponsorship visa in australia immigration site. 



kindly confirm me do I need to submit a seperate eoi for family sponsor 489 visa on victoria immi site?.



Thanks in adavance



Regards,

Venkat





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Nomination applied*

Dear Members,

I applied through the live in Victoria site for SS. But while I'm updating first application , accidentally second application also created. So ignored second one and continued for first one and submitted. Second one still appeared as uncompleted. 

My question is, once we submitted our application can we see it, and open it in "Mange my account" section? I can only see this second not submitted application. I'm doubt that my first application has submitted or crashed. How do I know that? should I wait for another 3 weeks?

Cheers!!!


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

samb19802000 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I applied through the live in Victoria site for SS. But while I'm updating first application , accidentally second application also created. So ignored second one and continued for first one and submitted. Second one still appeared as uncompleted.
> 
> ...


I believe it should be okay, but send them an email to double check. My application crashed crashed as well, I emailed them and got the confirmation the next business day.


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

sansnom said:


> I believe it should be okay, but send them an email to double check. My application crashed crashed as well, I emailed them and got the confirmation the next business day.



Once we submitted, can we see it in "Manage your account" page as submitted application like EOI?


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

samb19802000 said:


> Once we submitted, can we see it in "Manage your account" page as submitted application like EOI?


Nop, once submitted it's gone...


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

sansnom said:


> Nop, once submitted it's gone...


Thanks My friend!!!


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

Dear Experts, 

I need some advise. Been waiting for 189 invite for 2 months now but no luck. Looks like DIBP has increased the cut off point to 70 making it rather difficult for 65 pointers to get an invite. I'm planning to apply 190 for VIC but not sure what's my chances of getting an invite and how soon it will be. The thing is I'm going thru agent. Although VIC does not charge anything for SS but my agent still charges me AUD400 per SS application. So, I got to choose only one state or I need to pay more. I know NSW SS is much easier to get but I don't wanna go to NSW. I have family and friends in Melbourne. I'm loosing 5 points from my age in 7 more months. I really need to do something fast. Please advise as I'm in a dilemma. :help:

Thanks!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I need some advise. Been waiting for 189 invite for 2 months now but no luck. Looks like DIBP has increased the cut off point to 70 making it rather difficult for 65 pointers to get an invite. I'm planning to apply 190 for VIC but not sure what's my chances of getting an invite and how soon it will be. The thing is I'm going thru agent. Although VIC does not charge anything for SS but my agent still charges me AUD400 per SS application. So, I got to choose only one state or I need to pay more. I know NSW SS is much easier to get but I don't wanna go to NSW. I have family and friends in Melbourne. I'm loosing 5 points from my age in 7 more months. I really need to do something fast. Please advise as I'm in a dilemma. :help:
> 
> Thanks!


Why don't you do it by urself and it's not rocket science that u need to worry about. Why would they charge 400 $ for? Just to fill out an application? Are we serious.





This video can guide how to do it urself. However it's just that u need to apply for 190 ss marking Vitoria as ur state. Also once u have finish this u need to visit this website and file the case with the state website. http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/living-in-victoria/about-victoria/_login#.V-ttBVnhU0M


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

*Regarding 489 FS visa*

Hi All,



I have submited eoi for 489 Family sponsorship visa in australia immigration site. 



kindly confirm me do I need to submit a seperate eoi for family sponsor 489 visa on victoria immi site?.



Thanks in adavance



Regards,

Venkat





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

samb19802000 said:


> Thanks My friend!!!


Dear fellow members, 

Today I got the confirmation mail from Victoria government. It took exactly one week.

Cheers!!


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

Is the acknowledgment for Vic state sponsorship sent by occupation code? I submitted my application on 17th September. I haven't received any acknowledgement yet


----------



## alper (May 30, 2016)

samb19802000 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Today I got the confirmation mail from Victoria government. It took exactly one week.
> 
> Cheers!!


Hello Samb.

I just wanted to ask you a question about CDR. I am also Mechanical draftsperson and i am going to apply next year for 190. I have some ideas about Career Episodes. What to write etc, and they are about things that i have designed so far(one from school project, other two from work). They are not so over complicated things(Definitely not rocket science  ). I was just wondering what kind of projects have you wrote for your. Also how much experience you have?

Would be greatly appreciate if you shed some light upon me


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

alper said:


> Hello Samb.
> 
> I just wanted to ask you a question about CDR. I am also Mechanical draftsperson and i am going to apply next year for 190. I have some ideas about Career Episodes. What to write etc, and they are about things that i have designed so far(one from school project, other two from work). They are not so over complicated things(Definitely not rocket science  ). I was just wondering what kind of projects have you wrote for your. Also how much experience you have?
> 
> Would be greatly appreciate if you shed some light upon me


Hi Alper,

I have 9 years of experience.

I included three projects,
1. Design and fabrication of a roto-molding machine for rubber factory as a free lancer 
( Imaginary one)
2. Design of a metal strip bending and forming line
3. Design of a loadcell

Good luck with your CDR!!!


----------



## alper (May 30, 2016)

samb19802000 said:


> Hi Alper,
> 
> I have 9 years of experience.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply!


----------



## Ratz (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi,

I am new to this thread and from couple of days reading the post.
I got VIC ITA on 22nd August. 

I have also applied for NSW and looking forward for the invitation.As per my point (60+5) its seems difficult to get NSW nomination.

My major concern, Is VIC having good IT job market, where we can get job in 2-3 months.

Experts, need your advise desperately as i have less than a month to submit the fees, please comment.

Please provide me the correct forum link (for VIC IT job market scenario), if i posted in the wrong thread.

thank you in advance


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Ratz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this thread and from couple of days reading the post.
> I got VIC ITA on 22nd August.
> ...



Did you get the invitation from NSW and now awiting for nomination?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ratz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this thread and from couple of days reading the post.
> I got VIC ITA on 22nd August.
> ...


Many job portals like www.seek.com.au, Job Search, Upload your Resume, Find employment - CareerOne, Job Search Engine | Simply Hired and Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed help one to research the local job markets and do a google search and you can find about the openings available in VIC


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Did you get the invitation from NSW and now awiting for nomination?


He seems to wait for NSW invite until he has the grace period to file his visa with VIC.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Ratz said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really unbelievable that your thinking all these at the last stage after getting ITA from VIC. I just can't believe your message. All the best for your NSW wait, however, will you consider NSW if they nominate or planning to wait for 189 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Really unbelievable that your thinking all these at the last stage after getting ITA from VIC. I just can't believe your message. All the best for your NSW wait, however, will you consider NSW if they nominate or planning to wait for 189 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be honest, I find it bloody depressing all these people getting invites and tossing them away. I have to wonder how many invites actually get used. Fancy applying for an invite from a place and you haven't even checked if you can get a job. Infuriating


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

On what email shall I write to VIC to ss people if I want to confirm that my application was received? At first I though it would be like EOI and I will be able to make changes to my application but the documents were gone. I had to make a few changes. Is it going to delay there acknowledgement email? 

Regards


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

FFacs said:


> To be honest, I find it bloody depressing all these people getting invites and tossing them away. I have to wonder how many invites actually get used. Fancy applying for an invite from a place and you haven't even checked if you can get a job. Infuriating




This is the main reason why states like VIC rejects nomination and also demands commitment letter. Think from VIC perspective, they have invested solid 2 months and candidates backing out at the last moment is really waste of time for them as they don't even charge for nomination. I stand by VIC that they shd increase their verification level one step higher to filter out more deserving candidates. I don't mind even if they reject me, if I am not prepared I shd never get the nomination, it shd always reach deserving people who are waiting with both hands. There are so many people waiting for ages to get an invite with no scope of increase in points from last year. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> This is the main reason why states like VIC rejects nomination and also demands commitment letter. Think from VIC perspective, they have invested solid 2 months and candidates backing out at the last moment is really waste of time for them as they don't even charge for nomination. I stand by VIC that they shd increase their verification level one step higher to filter out more deserving candidates. I don't mind even if they reject me, if I am not prepared I shd never get the nomination, it shd always reach deserving people who are waiting with both hands. There are so many people waiting for ages to get an invite with no scope of increase in points from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buddy, I was also asked to send a detailed CV this morning. I have sent it today and for some reason I am really hopeful to get a positive response from Vic this time. I was rejected in March. Looking at your signature, you also had to send them a detailed CV right? Hope it works for me this time.. And btw I would lose 5 points on 8th October, do you reckon VIC would mind that?


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> This is the main reason why states like VIC rejects nomination and also demands commitment letter. Think from VIC perspective, they have invested solid 2 months and candidates backing out at the last moment is really waste of time for them as they don't even charge for nomination. I stand by VIC that they shd increase their verification level one step higher to filter out more deserving candidates. I don't mind even if they reject me, if I am not prepared I shd never get the nomination, it shd always reach deserving people who are waiting with both hands. There are so many people waiting for ages to get an invite with no scope of increase in points from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. It seems NSW is a major stumbling block to Victoria applicants. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

No results from them since last two weeks?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

USI said:


> Buddy, I was also asked to send a detailed CV this morning. I have sent it today and for some reason I am really hopeful to get a positive response from Vic this time. I was rejected in March. Looking at your signature, you also had to send them a detailed CV right? Hope it works for me this time.. And btw I would lose 5 points on 8th October, do you reckon VIC would mind that?




I am not sure what made you so confident about getting VIC this around? any specific reason ? If you have solid reason that's fine. I don't think asking for detailed CV is a positive one as almost 80% will asked to share that. I really don't know candidates have edge if they rejected already, may be they think you are so much interested towards VIC and might give them confident to roll out the nomination.

Regarding decrease in points, you can definitely email them stating your problem and why you want them to finalize your case before others, I think NSW gives this privilege. May be VIC can consider your request.

I hope you will get your nomination soon, send them email right away to speed up your application, they are so much responsive to our emails.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> ..when you submitted your application you would got the application summary to print.it clearly states that acknowledgement will be sent in 3 weeks and outcome of nomination in 12 weeks.your acknowledge email will mention your application reference number eg: SS-xxxx-2016 for future correspondence with Vic.good luck


Hi,

Will we have all those details in the acknowledgement email? I have submitted my EOI for VIC on 26th Sep. I just received an email which has details about EOI ID, and it dont have anything about the number of weeks it would take for the outcome of nomination.

Please let me know if understood it wrong.

Thanks


----------



## subramv (Sep 21, 2016)

*Hello*

Hello all,
This is a very helpful forum! Thanks a lot to all for info shared.

I have submitted 190 SS application to VIC.

Haven't submitted EOI for VIC as it can be done later (as mentioned on their website)

Fingers crossed!

Regards,
Subbu


*Status*: Awaiting for Nomination / ITA
*ANZSCO*: 135112 - ICT Project Manager
*India PCC*: XX-XX-XXXX 
*US PCC*: 20-04-16
*Singapore PCC*: XX-XX-XXXX
*SS (VIC)*: 09-08-2016 | (Ack) 26-08-2016
*EOI (VIC)*: XX-XX-XXXX


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

I just received a rejection from VIC. Applied July 1st. 261313 specialized in C/C++, embedded and low level development.
All the best to those waiting!


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will we have all those details in the acknowledgement email? I have submitted my EOI for VIC on 26th Sep. I just received an email which has details about EOI ID, and it dont have anything about the number of weeks it would take for the outcome of nomination.
> 
> ...


Have you siubmitted your application for nomination on the victoria state website-Liveinvictoria.Once you do that you will get a summary page that will state you will get acknowledgement on 3 weeks and outcome in 12 weeks.fater approx 3 weeks of submission you will get an email from victoria that will acknowledge that they have received your application and also give you your application number eg SS-XXXX-YYYY.hope this helps.From what i read you have submitted EOI and that is just one part.You also need to apply to the victoria state govenment.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

sansnom said:


> I just received a rejection from VIC. Applied July 1st. 261313 specialized in C/C++, embedded and low level development.
> All the best to those waiting!




I am looking thru mobile hence can't see your signature, I believe you have applied for NSW as well. All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

sansnom said:


> I just received a rejection from VIC. Applied July 1st. 261313 specialized in C/C++, embedded and low level development.
> All the best to those waiting!


Sorry to hear the news!good luck with your NSW application!


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> On what email shall I write to VIC to ss people if I want to confirm that my application was received? At first I though it would be like EOI and I will be able to make changes to my application but the documents were gone. I had to make a few changes. Is it going to delay there acknowledgement email?
> 
> Regards


You can write to them at this email [email protected]
Good luck


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

sansnom said:


> I just received a rejection from VIC. Applied July 1st. 261313 specialized in C/C++, embedded and low level development.
> All the best to those waiting!


Sad hear it mate!!


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

I have 2 queries for expats.
1.For NSW is it like more points you have more better chance or more quickly you can get invited.
If its true then those who have 55+5(SS) the should avoid applying to NSW.
2.Does Victoria dnt follow the same rule like NSW? I heard if you have 55+5=60 Points then victoria will invite you quickly than NSW. Is it true?


----------



## Ratz (Mar 25, 2016)

daussie said:


> Did you get the invitation from NSW and now awiting for nomination?


Sorry waiting for the NSW invitation.


----------



## Ratz (Mar 25, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Many job portals like www.seek.com.au, Job Search, Upload your Resume, Find employment - CareerOne, Job Search Engine | Simply Hired and Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed help one to research the local job markets and do a google search and you can find about the openings available in VIC



Thanks a ton for the reply..


----------



## Ratz (Mar 25, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Really unbelievable that your thinking all these at the last stage after getting ITA from VIC. I just can't believe your message. All the best for your NSW wait, however, will you consider NSW if they nominate or planning to wait for 189 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hari,

I think we are all immigrating to the country for job as a main reason, atleast i am immigrating for job. And if you come to know that the Job In Vic is little bit difficult to get compare to NSW and EOI filling then obviously second thought come to mind.

After putting so much money, time and effort no nobody wants to search job for 6month or a year, same concern i am having as my profile is not of software developer.

I was having the same feeling of not getting the invite but in the meanwhile some cases come up in front of me which raised my concern.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ratz said:


> Hari,
> 
> I think we are all immigrating to the country for job as a main reason, atleast i am immigrating for job. And if you come to know that the Job In Vic is little bit difficult to get compare to NSW and EOI filling then obviously second thought come to mind.
> 
> ...


Hey ratz what u said is true. But, before you could apply you should have done the ground work on availability of jobs and other things. I feel 2611 with 60+5 is not possible until miracle happens as I am in system for last 11 months and I know how things are working wrt 2611xx. Make a wise decision and all the best.


----------



## Ratz (Mar 25, 2016)

FFacs said:


> To be honest, I find it bloody depressing all these people getting invites and tossing them away. I have to wonder how many invites actually get used. Fancy applying for an invite from a place and you haven't even checked if you can get a job. Infuriating


Let me clear you one thing as already mentioned its the job which is imp and i dont think that its wrong thinking after getting few depressing examples, i hope none should go thorugh from that but just commenting over a invite is not what expected.
Everybody has done hell lot of hard work to achieve 60+ ok so always think before commenting that what made the person to ask such doubts.. pathetic


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Ratz said:


> Hari,
> 
> I think we are all immigrating to the country for job as a main reason, atleast i am immigrating for job. And if you come to know that the Job In Vic is little bit difficult to get compare to NSW and EOI filling then obviously second thought come to mind.
> 
> ...


Mate you are absolutely right However what Hari is trying to convey is you should have researched all this before an invitation is wasted. Someone else would have got that invitation if you decide not to apply VIC. Every single invitation is important for everyone. They are loads of people who don't apply and wait for other options and hence waste the invitation sent out for that Job Role!


----------



## Ratz (Mar 25, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hey ratz what u said is true. Make a wise decision before u make your move. All the best. =)




Thanks aussie... I always tried not to hurt anyone's feeling or grab others seat however some people dont understand that.. anyways i am putting all my efforts to clear the current IT situation in VIC and NSW both...


All the best buddy....


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Ratz said:


> Hari,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nothing to say, all the best and hope you at least accept NSW if nominated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratz (Mar 25, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Mate you are absolutely right However what Hari is trying to convey is you should have researched all this before an invitation is wasted. Someone else would have got that invitation if you decide not to apply VIC. Every single invitation is important for everyone. They are loads of people who don't apply and wait for other options and hence waste the invitation sent out for that Job Role!


Dear,

At the time of applying EOIs i tried through all resources and unfortunately having very very less contact for VIC compare to NSW. However i am still trying to get more clear picture and frankly speaking i know the value of EOI invitation, all that efforts and prayers when shows the results, only the person can understand the value..
Anyways will update whatever comes in way......


----------



## Ratz (Mar 25, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Nothing to say, all the best and hope you at least accept NSW if nominated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks... all the best to you too.....


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Ratz said:


> Dear,
> 
> At the time of applying EOIs i tried through all resources and unfortunately having very very less contact for VIC compare to NSW. However i am still trying to get more clear picture and frankly speaking i know the value of EOI invitation, all that efforts and prayers when shows the results, only the person can understand the value..
> Anyways will update whatever comes in way......


All the best mate hopefully you get whatever you are expecting :fingerscrossed:

thanks


----------



## Ratz (Mar 25, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> All the best mate hopefully you get whatever you are expecting :fingerscrossed:
> 
> thanks



Thanks buddy.. all the best to you too..


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Ratz said:


> Let me clear you one thing as already mentioned its the job which is imp and i dont think that its wrong thinking after getting few depressing examples, i hope none should go thorugh from that but just commenting over a invite is not what expected.
> Everybody has done hell lot of hard work to achieve 60+ ok so always think before commenting that what made the person to ask such doubts.. pathetic


Perhaps it was somewhat unfair of me to offload my ire on you alone. But to be honest this forum is somewhat exasperating. Every evening for the last months I've been researching this move. I've had exploratory interviews, reviewed salary expectations, etc. And then I come here and see things like "forgot to add my wife to application". Madness.

It's not just invite process, it's whether people really understand what they are getting themselves into. I've moved country a few times and personal effort to understand the ground before starting the wheels turning is so vital. Half the questions here are answered on dibp or acs. That makes me worry.

So apologies, but the warning stands. Serious homework before you start a process you cannot stop.


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Have you siubmitted your application for nomination on the victoria state website-Liveinvictoria.Once you do that you will get a summary page that will state you will get acknowledgement on 3 weeks and outcome in 12 weeks.fater approx 3 weeks of submission you will get an email from victoria that will acknowledge that they have received your application and also give you your application number eg SS-XXXX-YYYY.hope this helps.From what i read you have submitted EOI and that is just one part.You also need to apply to the victoria state govenment.


I have just submitted my EOI. Didnt knew that we have to submit the application in Liveinvictoria. I'm doing it now. Could you please let me know the points that we have to mention for the question " Please provide your DIBP points mark". Do we have enter points with SS or without SS?

THanks


----------



## Ratz (Mar 25, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Perhaps it was somewhat unfair of me to offload my ire on you alone. But to be honest this forum is somewhat exasperating. Every evening for the last months I've been researching this move. I've had exploratory interviews, reviewed salary expectations, etc. And then I come here and see things like "forgot to add my wife to application". Madness.
> 
> It's not just invite process, it's whether people really understand what they are getting themselves into. I've moved country a few times and personal effort to understand the ground before starting the wheels turning is so vital. Half the questions here are answered on dibp or acs. That makes me worry.
> 
> So apologies, but the warning stands. Serious homework before you start a process you cannot stop.



Hey buddy, totally agree with you on this..
But please understand sometimes financially its not possible to go for ground check by visiting the country many of us have filed it without visiting.
And yes sometimes in frustration even silly questions raises our temper but that silly question may be very critical for the other person taking the next move as many people breaks their savings and all just to arrange sufficient funds for the life changing decision..

Nothing personal.. just a bit more cautios

Wishing you all the best and rest also..

All the best to you.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Ratz said:


> Hey buddy, totally agree with you on this..
> But please understand sometimes financially its not possible to go for ground check by visiting the country many of us have filed it without visiting.
> And yes sometimes in frustration even silly questions raises our temper but that silly question may be very critical for the other person taking the next move as many people breaks their savings and all just to arrange sufficient funds for the life changing decision..
> 
> ...


All the best, and good luck.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

subbareddy545 said:


> I have just submitted my EOI. Didnt knew that we have to submit the application in Liveinvictoria. I'm doing it now. Could you please let me know the points that we have to mention for the question " Please provide your DIBP points mark". Do we have enter points with SS or without SS?
> 
> THanks


I sumitted it with SS points included.Please click on the ? icon and it will explain the same i think.good luck


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Ratz said:


> Hey buddy, totally agree with you on this..
> But please understand sometimes financially its not possible to go for ground check by visiting the country many of us have filed it without visiting.
> And yes sometimes in frustration even silly questions raises our temper but that silly question may be very critical for the other person taking the next move as many people breaks their savings and all just to arrange sufficient funds for the life changing decision..
> 
> ...


You are finally going to face the challenges and pleasures of moving to a new country.So you are absolutely entitled to check.recheck.think.rethink ,research..and research..I respect fully your concern and also understand why others are a bit off since all are working hard to get the invite..Keep doing what is right for you and this is an individual decision.good luck and best wishes for NSW.


----------



## Ratz (Mar 25, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> You are finally going to face the challenges and pleasures of moving to a new country.So you are absolutely entitled to check.recheck.think.rethink ,research..and research..I respect fully your concern and also understand why others are a bit off since all are working hard to get the invite..Keep doing what is right for you and this is an individual decision.good luck and best wishes for NSW.


Thanks buddy.. Yes thats true everything has its cons and prons..
Hope all should get invitee soon as per the expectation..

all the very best for future course of actions..


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> I sumitted it with SS points included.Please click on the ? icon and it will explain the same i think.good luck


Hi,

But I see a point for that question. " Potential nomination points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question." So as per this statement, do we have to enter points with SS?

Can anyone please help me in this?

Thanks


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> But I see a point for that question. " Potential nomination points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question." So as per this statement, do we have to enter points with SS?
> 
> ...


We should enter the total points without nomination points i.e. if you have 60 + 5 then enter 60 only. Others please confirm

Thanks


----------



## subbareddy545 (Aug 31, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> We should enter the total points without nomination points i.e. if you have 60 + 5 then enter 60 only. Others please confirm
> 
> Thanks


I think the same...thanks for the quick response. Do we have anything same for NSW? Do we have to apply nomination for NSW apart from filing EOI?

Thanks


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I'm going to lodge EOI for Victoria under 190. So I check vic website and it says there is no government fees for this process. But my agent kept saying I have to pay government fee when they lodge the EOI. What is it true regarding this ? If my agent is correct, then I have to pay for each state? (planning to lodge for both vic and nsw)

Highly appreciate if someone can answer my question.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

subbareddy545 said:


> I think the same...thanks for the quick response. Do we have anything same for NSW? Do we have to apply nomination for NSW apart from filing EOI?
> 
> Thanks


No - For NSW you have to just submit EOI. They will filter the applications through EOI.

Thanks.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm going to lodge EOI for Victoria under 190. So I check vic website and it says there is no government fees for this process. But my agent kept saying I have to pay government fee when they lodge the EOI. What is it true regarding this ? If my agent is correct, then I have to pay for each state? (planning to lodge for both vic and nsw)
> 
> Highly appreciate if someone can answer my question.


For VIC - There is no fee at all.

For NSW - There is a fee but you only pay when you are nominated for further process.


If you agent is asking for a fee please request him for more details like for which state and all. If he says for Victoria there is a fee then you either change the agent or file it yourself as it's very easy and any help is available here.

I am not sure if other states charges any additional fee.

I hope this helps.

Thanks.


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> For VIC - There is no fee at all.
> 
> For NSW - There is a fee but you only pay when you are nominated for further process.
> 
> ...


Thank you for prompt reply and sure that really helps. So for Victoria, there is no fee at all even if I'm invited. Is that correct? Moreover, when do I need to submit all the documents like cv, declaration statement, etc for state. When I'm lodging the EOI or they will request those after that?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Thank you for prompt reply and sure that really helps. So for Victoria, there is no fee at all even if I'm invited. Is that correct? Moreover, when do I need to submit all the documents like cv, declaration statement, etc for state. When I'm lodging the EOI or they will request those after that?


For Victoria - No fee at all even if you are invited. 

Obviously you will have to pay fee for Visa to DIBP 

The process usually majority of people follow while submitting application to VIC is as follows:

1. Submit EOI - Get the EOI number

2. Go on liveinvictoria site create a account https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/user-tools/site-registration

3. Then submit the application for 190 through liveinvictoria.

4. you will be asked for following (just highlighting the main ones):
a. EOI number if you have already - OR if not this can be submitted later stage after being nominated.

b. IELTS / Equivalent proof for English

c. Skilled Assessment Document

d. Detailed Resume - Make sure it is very detailed as they can re-request it.

e. available fund approximate - no proof required

f. Declaration.

Thanks.


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> For Victoria - No fee at all even if you are invited.
> 
> Obviously you will have to pay fee for Visa to DIBP
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Expats,

Do you come across any case... Where employment verification is done before getting invite?

Please let me know as my employer(HR) just called and told me that a verification call came from Authbridge regarding my employee verification who is going to do a personal verification.

Thanks,
Jay

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

Anushka_w said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm going to lodge EOI for Victoria under 190. So I check vic website and it says there is no government fees for this process. But my agent kept saying I have to pay government fee when they lodge the EOI. What is it true regarding this ? If my agent is correct, then I have to pay for each state? (planning to lodge for both vic and nsw)
> 
> Highly appreciate if someone can answer my question.


Machan,

VIC is saying true. No any fees incorporated with the process. Best thing is handling your case by yourselves. Initially I went through an agent (AMC). But to upload 10-15 docs no need to pay 4000USD. This is a very simple process once you realize the theier requirements. Accuracy of the data is the crucial factor here. If all the details are true and accurate go ahead, no need to depend on the others. PM me for details.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Dear friends, 

I am facing a problem while filling Victoria Application (190).

1. My wife is housewife. I cannot find housewife in list of values. What should I write in Spouse Occupation?

2. In English Section, Should I write PTE score or IELTS equivalent score? I have done PTE.

3. In qualifications: I have studied in A.P.I.I.T-Pakistan and final year degree is awarded from Staffordshire University. What should I write in State and Country?? Should I write where I studied or where University is located?? In ACS Letter its mentioned BSc from Staffordshire University.

4. For Funds, I have car, gold, stock funds, pension funds, cash etc. Do they ask for proof if I mention $35000?

5. Should I opt Metropolitan or Regional Area?

6. For Declaration form, It should be colored printed, signed and scanned? Or black and white is ok.


Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am facing a problem while filling Victoria Application (190).
> 
> ...


1. Not sure on this anyone who applied for partner can confirm you.

2. You can right the equalent score. If you have 70+ its equalent to 7.5 so check your scores and google it to covert the scores into IELTS.

3. write as per ACS

4. what ever it in in PAK rupees convert into AUD and give the amount. They dont ask for any proof so its fine

5. Depends where you have more option. I chose Metropolitan. In my case im in IT so I chose metro

6. anything is fine.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Jay1629 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Do you come across any case... Where employment verification is done before getting invite?
> 
> ...


I havent heard abt that anytime before. But, again have you applied for a new job or something.?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> I havent heard abt that anytime before. But, again have you applied for a new job or something.?


No news from Victoria yet?


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> I havent heard abt that anytime before. But, again have you applied for a new job or something.?


No. I have just opted for NSW in EOI thats it. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Jay1629 said:


> No. I have just opted for NSW in EOI thats it.
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Ideally you wont get but not sure why you got a call for. It could be something else may be.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Ideally you wont get but not sure why you got a call for. It could be something else may be.


I tend to agree. Not sure they even use third party firms for immigration checks.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

FFacs said:


> I tend to agree. Not sure they even use third party firms for immigration checks.


maybe it's something else like for a bank or credit check etc?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

zooter80 said:


> maybe it's something else like for a bank or credit check etc?


could be..:confused2:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

FFacs said:


> No news from Victoria yet?


nothing yet @FFacs


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> 1. Not sure on this anyone who applied for partner can confirm you.
> 
> 2. You can right the equalent score. If you have 70+ its equalent to 7.5 so check your scores and google it to covert the scores into IELTS.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply sir.
For housewife ..homemaker option is given.

I have few more queries.

1. I have created TWO separate EOI, one for Victoria and second for NSW. There is a question Q3 Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory,,, what should I write here ??

2. I have 5 years 4 months experience in my nominated occupation, ACS deducted 2 years... Q9.4 How many years/months post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation? 
WHat should I write here 5 years 4 months OR 3 years 4 months ?

Regards.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Thanks for your reply sir.
> For housewife ..homemaker option is given.
> 
> I have few more queries.
> ...


FOR #1 - be honest...if you lie and later they find out, your chances are 100% gone

for #2 - it should be after ACS deducted. so 3 years and 4 months..

i'm guessing both these questions are for VIC state nomination as I don't remember EOI having such a question


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

zooter80 said:


> FOR #1 - be honest...if you lie and later they find out, your chances are 100% gone
> 
> for #2 - it should be after ACS deducted. so 3 years and 4 months..
> 
> i'm guessing both these questions are for VIC state nomination as I don't remember EOI having such a question



For point 2 - It should be your overall qualification and not the ACS. Please refer the link below and look under Work Exp. section. It states "Work experience in your nominated occupation must be post qualification. "

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

bvinayb said:


> For point 2 - It should be your overall qualification and not the ACS. Please refer the link below and look under Work Exp. section. It states "Work experience in your nominated occupation must be post qualification. "
> 
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


AH yes sorry. Thanks for the correction. VIC wants all work experience, but points are calculated only after ACS deducted one


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

zooter80 said:


> FOR #1 - be honest...if you lie and later they find out, your chances are 100% gone
> 
> for #2 - it should be after ACS deducted. so 3 years and 4 months..
> 
> i'm guessing both these questions are for VIC state nomination as I don't remember EOI having such a question


Thanks bro, I have mentioned that I have created an application for NSW. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> For point 2 - It should be your overall qualification and not the ACS. Please refer the link below and look under Work Exp. section. It states "Work experience in your nominated occupation must be post qualification. "
> 
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


Thanks sir.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> You can write to them at this email [email protected]
> Good luck


How long do they take to respond to emails? I sent them a mail yesterday after your message but I haven't received a response yet...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

zooter80 said:


> FOR #1 - be honest...if you lie and later they find out, your chances are 100% gone
> 
> for #2 - it should be after ACS deducted. so 3 years and 4 months..
> 
> i'm guessing both these questions are for VIC state nomination as I don't remember EOI having such a question


These questions are part of questionnaire in Victoria website. For Vic you need to file your case separately in their website post EOI creation.


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Thanks bro, I have mentioned that I have created an application for NSW.
> 
> Thank you all.



Hi

I applied ACS for visa 189 and got + results. 
I also want to submit state sponsor visa 190 in the same EOI. 
May I know if I have to do another ACS assessment again or I could just log my interest for visa 190 in the same EOI?

Appreciate your inputs,
Ppuu


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ppuu said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied ACS for visa 189 and got + results.
> I also want to submit state sponsor visa 190 in the same EOI.
> ...



You can lodge your case. Incase this its for Victoria then once you have the EOI created you need to file your case with Victoria state govt as well. https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount/site-registration


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Getting fainted already now. Waiting since 2nd July ....no response yet.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Getting fainted already now. Waiting since 2nd July ....no response yet.


was on 55+5 since last Oct'15 and then upgraded to 60+5 since July'16 and the wait is still on


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

daussie said:


> Getting fainted already now. Waiting since 2nd July ....no response yet.


Daussie... No need to wait on weekends.. you will get your answer either on monday or tuesday. They will not delay it more than that... On monday it will b your 3 months plus


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> You can lodge your case. Incase this its for Victoria then once you have the EOI created you need to file your case with Victoria state govt as well. https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount/site-registration


hi aussiedream87,

thanks.
I am having the same points like you for 261111.
May I know if 
1. you did for ACS 261111 for visa 189 and also click 190 for NSW in the same EOI as the 1st submission 
2. and then another EOI only for 190 for VIC?
3. did both EOI only need to be provided with the same ACS 261111 file reference number?

thanks,


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> was on 55+5 since last Oct'15 and then upgraded to 60+5 since July'16 and the wait is still on


Can you not reach Superior English somehow? Your language skills seem pretty strong to me...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Can you not reach Superior English somehow? Your language skills seem pretty strong to me...


I did try @FFacs but couldn't. My reading always comes in and around 79 but never crosses. I just left it and tot ill just wait.

MY PTE SCORES:

1st time: LSRW - 81/79/78/82
1st time: LSRW - 82/86/76/73


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ppuu said:


> hi aussiedream87,
> 
> thanks.
> I am having the same points like you for 261111.
> ...


1. Yes, But I had 189 and Vic on same EOI
2. Yes, But I had separate EOI for NSW instead
3. Yes the details will be same. Just that in 190 section I chose NSW in one and other EOI I had chosen VIC.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> I did try @FFacs but couldn't. My reading always comes in and around 79 but never crosses. I just left it and tot ill just wait.
> 
> MY PTE SCORES:
> 
> ...


IF you're happy to wait, then fine. But I think you could make that 79 score. Spend some time really challenging yourself with what you read. Go for New Scientist, Nature, etc. It'll take a bit of luck, but perhaps worth a shot? You'd get an invite overnight.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

FFacs said:


> IF you're happy to wait, then fine. But I think you could make that 79 score. Spend some time really challenging yourself with what you read. Go for New Scientist, Nature, etc. It'll take a bit of luck, but perhaps worth a shot? You'd get an invite overnight.


True but I feel I have spend my time in the system. Anyways let see how long ill have to wait. I am held up with work so I cant make enough time to prepare for PTE. So I guess Ill have to live with whats happening.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

daussie said:


> Getting fainted already now. Waiting since 2nd July ....no response yet.




Did you tried to contact VIC, what was their response ? It's already more than 12 weeks isn't ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

aussiedream87 said:


> True but I feel I have spend my time in the system. Anyways let see how long ill have to wait. I am held up with work so I cant make enough time to prepare for PTE. So I guess Ill have to live with whats happening.


I'm sure you don't need any more prep, just a good day to cross 78. I would do that if money is not an object to get the invite...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Getting fainted already now. Waiting since 2nd July ....no response yet.
> ...


Conacted them last Monday..... they just responded saying currently being assessed.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

daussie said:


> hari_it_ram said:
> 
> 
> > daussie said:
> ...


I can understand how hard it must be to wait after 12 weeks milestone..then 3 months milestone..generic response to your email from Vic..I hope this waiting turns into happiness with a nomination approval for you..good luck and best wishes for a positive outcome to come soon for you


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Why don't you do it by urself and it's not rocket science that u need to worry about. Why would they charge 400 $ for? Just to fill out an application? Are we serious.
> https://youtu.be/vBWrg9ksAmo
> 
> This video can guide how to do it urself. However it's just that u need to apply for 190 ss marking Vitoria as ur state. Also once u have finish this u need to visit this website and file the case with the state website. http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/living-in-victoria/about-victoria/_login#.V-ttBVnhU0M


Hi Aussiedreams87, 

Thanks for your response. I know it's not rocket science but I am just a little worried on information clash. My agent has already lodged my EOI for 189 on 28th July. I have no idea on the content of the EOI. I have a few questions: 

1. I believe we need to submit for VIC SS in their website and not create a new EOI in Skillselect. How if there is a clash of information with what I mentioned and what my agent has mentioned during lodging my 189 EOI? 

2. I saw the sample CV on VIC SS. Can anyone help me with proper content? I have read that they asked for very detailed CV. I am an ICT BA. Can I include expired professional exam details? Will they ask proof later? 

3. I saw the declaration form and it has 2 columns which is for me and migration agent (if I am using any). Should I say yes or no for agent for this as my 189 EOI was submitted by my agent. It also request for EOI number. 

4. Will they ask ACS assessment copy? I was provided just a scan copy via mail by agent. 

5. Any letter format to show our finances? Since it's a part of the requirement thou we don't need to provide proof. 

Sorry for too many questions. 

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## jaga16 (Sep 1, 2016)

Its been quite again.. 

Any one get invite from VIC recently?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> Hi Aussiedreams87,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I know it's not rocket science but I am just a little worried on information clash. My agent has already lodged my EOI for 189 on 28th July. I have no idea on the content of the EOI. I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


@Suby10 thats fine mate. Here you go

1. Well you need to create a new EOI. I would say ask you youur agent to chose the option for 190 in the existing EOI. He just need to choose the option of 190 and nothing else needs to be modified. Otherwise you can always create a new EOI. Once you have the EOI update or in-case you created a new one visit the vic website which I share with you and register you self in the that and again its self explanatory. You can refer to this video to file your EOI 




2. Detailed CV well be clear in what you day to day in your job and also talk about your project and your certification etc. You can show the expired professional exam as you have cleared it you can still update that (provided you have certification or document that confirms the same).

3. If you filing the case by yourself you don't need to fill the agent information. You can leave it blank and just fill the name and sign off the document.

4. ACS copy yes in the last step. (This is a 12 step process) 

5. No they just ask you tell the number and not ask you for proof.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Any updates today?

Thanks


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any updates today?
> 
> Thanks


I got an email an hour ago. They asked for my detailed resume and Declaration. 

Regards


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I got an email an hour ago. They asked for my detailed resume and Declaration.
> 
> Regards


Thanks for the update mate.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I got an email an hour ago. They asked for my detailed resume and Declaration.
> 
> Regards


when did you apply @bonkers911


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> when did you apply @bonkers911


16th September.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> when did you apply @bonkers911


What do you think, how long are they going to take for this whole process and what are my chances of getting it rejected? I was planning to write my PTE exam this Thursday and score 79+. What do you suggest? What should I do?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> What do you think, how long are they going to take for this whole process and what are my chances of getting it rejected? I was planning to write my PTE exam this Thursday and score 79+. What do you suggest? What should I do?


I have VIC rejecting is what many say but if you notice they are ones who sent maximum invites till date for SS and they have their own ways to assess and give an invite or reject it. U can keep VIC as an option and give your pte. It u get 79+ there is not better than in this whole process.

Again timelines are subjective from case to case so no one really know how long it will take. Seen few getting invites in few days , weeks and few had to wait 3 months and over. So depends on how soon they review you case and respond back.

So you applied on 16th Sept and its 3rd Oct so yeah usual time frame of 2-3 weeks is where they respond back asking for information or acknowledge your application.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> I have VIC rejecting is what many say but if you notice they are ones who sent maximum invites till date for SS and they have their own ways to assess and give an invite or reject it. U can keep VIC as an option and give your pte. It u get 79+ there is not better than in this whole process.
> 
> Again timelines are subjective from case to case so no one really know how long it will take. Seen few getting invites in few days , weeks and few had to wait 3 months and over. So depends on how soon they review you case and respond back.
> 
> So you applied on 16th Sept and its 3rd Oct so yeah usual time frame of 2-3 weeks is where they respond back asking for information or acknowledge your application.


Okay will be sending my documents to Victoria and in the meantime, I am just going to write PTE too. Let's see. Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Okay will be sending my documents to Victoria and in the meantime, I am just going to write PTE too. Let's see. Thanks.


All the best!


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Guys, I applied for NSW on 15/09/2016 (Date of effect) Your EOI has been submitted
I updated NSW application on 01/10/2016 --- Your EOI has been updated

When I am filling Victoria application, what date should I write ? they are asking whether you have applied for any state and other information

The specific details (i.e. stage in the application process, date of nomination, etc.) of your application(s)/nomination(s) with any other State/Territory.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Guys, I applied for NSW on 15/09/2016 (Date of effect) Your EOI has been submitted
> I updated NSW application on 01/10/2016 --- Your EOI has been updated
> 
> When I am filling Victoria application, what date should I write ? they are asking whether you have applied for any state and other information
> ...


You can just mention "You have submitted the case with NSW on xx date". That should be enough.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> You can just mentioned you have submitted you case with NSW on xx date. That should be enough.


thanks mate

I will write this date (15/09/2016) 

What about *stage in the application process* ?? I have not received any response from NSW.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> thanks mate
> 
> I will write this date (15/09/2016)
> 
> What about *stage in the application process* ?? I have not received any response from NSW.


You dont need to go in detail. They know u are applying because you dint receive an invite yet.


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I got an email an hour ago. They asked for my detailed resume and Declaration.
> 
> Regards


When submitting the application, didn't you submit both the detail CV and signed declaration form? Or are they asking again to send those documents?


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> You dont need to go details. They know u are applying cos you dont have an invite


haha thanks


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

JHubble said:


> When submitting the application, didn't you submit both the detail CV and signed declaration form? Or are they asking again to send those documents?


Sometimes they come back asking the same. It might be missed or Vic needs a detail CV to process the application further.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Daussie... Did you recieve any new update from Victoria's SS team.. yours application is 3 months plus now....


----------



## bdp (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi,

Applied on the 15th September, got the acknowledgment mail today, 4 October.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Daussie... Did you recieve any new update from Victoria's SS team.. yours application is 3 months plus now....


Still not


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

So today I got an email from victoria saying they cant locate my EOI. However, I could access it fine and replied to them with proof. They had mentioned in the email to either confirm if my EOI was valid or to make a new one and let them know. Once I had replied to their email, I was curious of why they couldn't access my EOI. So I called them and since I had my doubts about if this issue was due to me selecting NSW as preferred state for nomination, I asked them that. The lady on the phone quickly confirmed that was the reason why they couldn't access my EOI. At 55+5 points and no NSW invite in sight i changed it to victoria and they should be able to access it now. Will update with what they reply. 

Now I have a question. 
Why would Victoria want to access my EOI?
I can only think of two reason 
1. They want to cross check the details I have given them while applying through liveinvictoria with the EOI
2. They want to Invite me.

Has anyone gone through a similar experiance? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

kd87 said:


> So today I got an email from victoria saying they cant locate my EOI. However, I could access it fine and replied to them with proof. They had mentioned in the email to either confirm if my EOI was valid or to make a new one and let them know. Once I had replied to their email, I was curious of why they couldn't access my EOI. So I called them and since I had my doubts about if this issue was due to me selecting NSW as preferred state for nomination, I asked them that. The lady on the phone quickly confirmed that was the reason why they couldn't access my EOI. At 55+5 points and no NSW invite in sight i changed it to victoria and they should be able to access it now. Will update with what they reply.
> 
> Now I have a question.
> Why would Victoria want to access my EOI?
> ...


post your timeline please. 

And I believe you are nearing an invitation. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Kd87 please share your timeline..when did you apply to Victoria..


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> post your timeline please.
> 
> And I believe you are nearing an invitation. Keep your fingers crossed.


EOI 190 NSW: 12th Aug 2016
Applied for VIC through liveinvictoria: Same day
Acknowledgment from Vic: 2nd September 2016 (Asked me to submit commitment letter)
Replied to Vic on 4th sept
Vic confirmed receipt of Letter on 5th Sept
4th Oct Email from Vic notifying about not being able to locate EOI

Mechanical Engineer with 55+5 points
Age:30 points
Education: 15 points
English: 10 points


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

kd87 said:


> EOI 190 NSW: 12th Aug 2016
> Applied for VIC through liveinvictoria: Same day
> Acknowledgment from Vic: 2nd September 2016 (Asked me to submit commitment letter)
> Replied to Vic on 4th sept
> ...


Oh cool. I am a mechanical engineer myself, exactly the same points. But I applied for Vic on 16th Sept. They just sent me an email asking for my declaration hand signed and a revised resume. I sent those today. let's hope we both get an invite.


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Oh cool. I am a mechanical engineer myself, exactly the same points. But I applied for Vic on 16th Sept. They just sent me an email asking for my declaration hand signed and a revised resume. I sent those today. let's hope we both get an invite.


I wish you luck with ur application.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kd87 said:


> So today I got an email from victoria saying they cant locate my EOI. However, I could access it fine and replied to them with proof. They had mentioned in the email to either confirm if my EOI was valid or to make a new one and let them know. Once I had replied to their email, I was curious of why they couldn't access my EOI. So I called them and since I had my doubts about if this issue was due to me selecting NSW as preferred state for nomination, I asked them that. The lady on the phone quickly confirmed that was the reason why they couldn't access my EOI. At 55+5 points and no NSW invite in sight i changed it to victoria and they should be able to access it now. Will update with what they reply.
> 
> Now I have a question.
> Why would Victoria want to access my EOI?
> ...


They would verify the details of your EOI to the information provided in VIC website. And post based on their outcome they will invite. All the best.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

updated my signature.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Oracle.2015 said:


> updated my signature.


oh sorry, it is here, now.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Guys I have a confusion, 

I have studied in 3 years in A.P.I.I.T-Pakistan, 
1st year they gave Diploma from APIIT-Malaysia
2nd year they gave higher diploma from APIIT-Malaysia
3rd year they gave us BSc(Hons) degree from Staffordshire University, UK.
------------------------------
ACS Assessments says :-
Your Bachelor of Science (Hons) from Staffordshire University completed February 2005 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

Your Higher Diploma in Computer Systems from Asia Pacific Institute of Information
Technology completed April 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a
major in computing.
------------------------------
When Filling EOI and Victoria application, I mentioned that I have studied from Staffordshire University, and location UK, and same for APIIT and location Malaysia.

Is it fine ? or I have made a mistake ??


----------



## noel8899 (Jul 30, 2016)

*Acknowledgement email*

Hi guys, 

I have submitted VIC state nomination on 25/9, i didn't receive any acknowledgement email.
However, yesterday i received a mail from them to ask me to submit resume again.. So i guess this replace the acknowledgement letter.. Anyway it is quicker than i thought

Noel


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

noel8899 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted VIC state nomination on 25/9, i didn't receive any acknowledgement email.
> However, yesterday i received a mail from them to ask me to submit resume again.. So i guess this replace the acknowledgement letter.. Anyway it is quicker than i thought
> ...


So, did you reply back on that email and attached your resume along with it?


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

kd87 said:


> So today I got an email from victoria saying they cant locate my EOI. However, I could access it fine and replied to them with proof. They had mentioned in the email to either confirm if my EOI was valid or to make a new one and let them know. Once I had replied to their email, I was curious of why they couldn't access my EOI. So I called them and since I had my doubts about if this issue was due to me selecting NSW as preferred state for nomination, I asked them that. The lady on the phone quickly confirmed that was the reason why they couldn't access my EOI. At 55+5 points and no NSW invite in sight i changed it to victoria and they should be able to access it now. Will update with what they reply.
> 
> Now I have a question.
> Why would Victoria want to access my EOI?
> ...


Hi everyone. I would like to let you all know my hunch was right. I got invite today morning. Hope everything goes smooth frm nw.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

kd87 said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to let you all know my hunch was right. I got invite today morning. Hope everything goes smooth frm nw.


Congratulations !


----------



## jaga16 (Sep 1, 2016)

kd87 said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to let you all know my hunch was right. I got invite today morning. Hope everything goes smooth frm nw.


Congrats !


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

kd87 said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to let you all know my hunch was right. I got invite today morning. Hope everything goes smooth frm nw.


Kd87. Congrats brother. However, can you please share your resume with me?


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

kd87 said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to let you all know my hunch was right. I got invite today morning. Hope everything goes smooth frm nw.


Hi KD87,

Congratulations!!!!!!

Could you update us with your applied date and occupation.

Cheers!


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

samb19802000 said:


> Hi KD87,
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!
> 
> ...


EOI 190 NSW: 12th Aug 2016
Applied for VIC through liveinvictoria: Same day
Acknowledgment from Vic: 2nd September 2016 (Asked me to submit commitment letter)
Replied to Vic on 4th sept
Vic confirmed receipt of Letter on 5th Sept
4th Oct Email from Vic notifying about not being able to locate EOI
5th Oct Invite received 

Mechanical Engineer with 55+5 points
Age:30 points
Education: 15 points
English: 10 points


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

thank you all. I wish you all get nominations soon.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

kd87 said:


> samb19802000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi KD87,
> ...


Congratulations so much kd87.. but can you please let us know if u r onshore or offshore.. the processing time in your case has been very fast...


----------



## tofy79 (Dec 27, 2013)

kd87 said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to let you all know my hunch was right. I got invite today morning. Hope everything goes smooth frm nw.


Congratulations


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Congratulations so much kd87.. but can you please let us know if u r onshore or offshore.. the processing time in your case has been very fast...


I am offshore. I am also surprised by the processing time. I was expecting a reply from them by Nov 1st week. They came back around 1 month early than expected.


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

kd87 said:


> thank you all. I wish you all get nominations soon.


Congratulations Kd87, wish you good luck for rest of the process.


Regards,
Srinivas


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

kd87 said:


> I am offshore. I am also surprised by the processing time. I was expecting a reply from them by Nov 1st week. They came back around 1 month early than expected.


congratulations!I think the ICT occupations are the ones that are taking 12 weks and more.We have people waiting having completed 3 months and also having sent reminder email to vic.i hope by this friday we have more nominations from vic.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

When they ask you to submit additional documents, do we have to reply to the same email with our SS number in the subject or is there some other platform to update your documents?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

noel8899 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted VIC state nomination on 25/9, i didn't receive any acknowledgement email.
> However, yesterday i received a mail from them to ask me to submit resume again.. So i guess this replace the acknowledgement letter.. Anyway it is quicker than i thought
> ...


Once you submit these documents they will send the acknowledgement letter. If you had all the documents in place they acknowledge your email with the ETA of 3 months. Anyway you should hear from them soon.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kd87 said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to let you all know my hunch was right. I got invite today morning. Hope everything goes smooth frm nw.


Congratulations @Kd87. Happy for you man and these kind of email lifts spirits up for all of us who been waiting for an INVITE. all the best for your future endeavors


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> When they ask you to submit additional documents, do we have to reply to the same email with our SS number in the subject or is there some other platform to update your documents?


You will have the email address in the email signature and you just need to put the reference number in the subject line and draft an email with the required information.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> kd87 said:
> 
> 
> > I am offshore. I am also surprised by the processing time. I was expecting a reply from them by Nov 1st week. They came back around 1 month early than expected.
> ...



I think you are right. ICT proffesionals have to wait for longer time...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Have we seen folks waiting more than 3 months? I'm on 14th week now...


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Guys.. I have applied for Victoria state, I need to confirm one question..
In EOI there was a quetion :- 
Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? I checked YES

in Victoria application, I have mentioned that I would prefer to live in Metropolitan area.

Will it create problems ?

Thanks in advance.
Regards.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Guys.. I have applied for Victoria state, I need to confirm one question..
> In EOI there was a quetion :-
> Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? I checked YES
> 
> ...


That is fine.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

daussie said:


> Have we seen folks waiting more than 3 months? I'm on 14th week now...


That is a long wait.. n it sucks.. normally it should b within 12 weeks to 3 months.. but we cant do anything.. hope for the best. May this patience be fruitful...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Have we seen folks waiting more than 3 months? I'm on 14th week now...


If you have contact Vic team what did they say? If you havent drop an email and follow up post the response you get from them.


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

*BAcklog*

Hi , anyone knows for how long the backlog is cleared for Victoria for software engineers category?65 points(includes the 5 points from SS)


----------



## noel8899 (Jul 30, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> So, did you reply back on that email and attached your resume along with it?


Yes I have replied them with a more detail resume, and next day i received acknowledgement of my document.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

PaulJo.kld said:


> Hi , anyone knows for how long the backlog is cleared for Victoria for software engineers category?65 points(includes the 5 points from SS)


When did you apply?


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

PaulJo.kld said:


> Hi , anyone knows for how long the backlog is cleared for Victoria for software engineers category?65 points(includes the 5 points from SS)


so those who have 55+5 points wont be able to get invitation until 65 pointers get invitation ? 
I have applied with 55 points and 5 for states for Analyst Programmer.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

All:

I want to give some good news! I go thte SS nomination today first thing when I woke up!  So happy!

Here is a brief history of what happened (slightly long read, but to show that determination and perseverance is required)

* Firstly I got assessed as an ICT Manager - 135199. Then I wrote IELTS and got 7 in all bands. This was enough to give me 60 points with state nomination. However, this wasn't sufficient to get in anywher

* I opted for PTE to increase my score and got 9 in all bands leading to a total of 70 points with State nomination in SA. However when I applied for SA, I realized a strange rule that they have (if you have 1 year skilled work experience in past 3 years in Aus, then 6 months of it should have been in SA - see 5.5 here - Skilled nomination requirements)

* However I still went ahead and applied and paid $200 taking a risk - i'm still waiting for the results here

* At this point I had updated my EOI for NSW where I was waiting for Tier-2 nomination (which seems pointless except if you're in a very niche skill)

* Then I realized that ICT Project Manager - 135112 has similar skill set with more options (Namely VIC too). I paid additional $500 and applied for an ACS assessment for this role. I submitted exactly the same documents as earlier.

* This time ACS took almost 4 weeks compared to last time when they took just 2 weeks. I was worried that maybe they'll assess me as not being in the role, but no worries, I got assessed for this role too

* Now, I applied for VIC on 22nd Sep. Yesterday (5th Oct) I got an email early in the morning as follows:

=============

Dear XXXX,

Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

The Victorian Government is piloting a streamlined pathway to permanent residency for current or recent subclass 457 visa holders. Since you worked in Victoria as a 457 visa holder for at least 1 year in the last 3 years, you may be eligible for priority processing.

In order to assess this, we request that you provide the following information:

· an electronic copy of the subclass 457 visa grant letter/email or a copy of the 457 visa page from your passport
· confirmation of employment letter or a copy of the contract of employment for your assignment in Victoria

We look forward to your response.

Please quote Reference Number: XXX in all of your communication to us

======================


* Now this was really surprising to me because I didn't know that there was a streamlined pathway for 457 holders...I immediately sent the documents, but was deep down a little anxious. I had been to Australia/Melbourne on a 457 but on ICT Manager role (which is the reason I got assessed in this role in the first place). But I was hopeful that if ACS recognizes my role as ICT Project Manager for that period, so should VIC. But deep down, I was confident that since the roles are similar I had a good chance.

And lo and behold, today morning within 24 hours of me sending the email, I go the nomination!

* Also, just want to tell you guys that I've been out of a job for the past 1 year running my own startup which basically means a break in employment. I was concerned how this would affect my nomination, but looks like Australia actually encourages and supports people with entrepreneurship bent of mind.

Onward to the next step! Thank you all for your guidance and support and prayers! My prayers also with everybody waiting for a grant!


My points below:

Age: 25
Education: 15
Work exp: 5
English: 20
SS: 5
Total: 70

EOI Submitted: 22nd Sep
SS Granted: 6th Oct

PS: Sorry for the long post, I just wanted to share my story and give some encouragement for people who are waiting...


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

zooter80 said:


> All:
> 
> I want to give some good news! I go thte SS nomination today first thing when I woke up!  So happy!
> 
> congratulations!i am also waiting for my nomination from vic.I applied as 135112.Hope to hear some good news soon.applied on 22nd July 2016.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

zooter80 said:


> All:
> 
> I want to give some good news! I go thte SS nomination today first thing when I woke up!  So happy!
> 
> ...


Congratulations zooter80  All the best!! thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

dear friends, what is the acknowledge time if I apply for ICT BA VIC SS. thank you


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mgkarthick said:


> dear friends, what is the acknowledge time if I apply for ICT BA VIC SS. thank you


few of them got in few days and few in weeks. When did you apply?


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

since I got nomination from VIC, should I withdraw the other EOIs in the system? 

2 is for NSW for tier-2 (don't think there is any chance anything will happen)

1 is for SA for which I've paid $200 for state nomination and waiting for results.

Note that VIC has nominated me, but I've just now submitted EOI after state nomination confirmation, so administrative procedure is still pending from VIC to nominate me inside the EOI


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

zooter80 said:


> since I got nomination from VIC, should I withdraw the other EOIs in the system?
> 
> 2 is for NSW for tier-2 (don't think there is any chance anything will happen)
> 
> ...


Suggest you wait to get the DIBP visa invite and then withdraw applications and EOI for other states.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You will have the email address in the email signature and you just need to put the reference number in the subject line and draft an email with the required information.


I have sent them a few emails. Never have they acknowledged anything. I mean at first it was the confirmation I asked them for if they have gotten my application. A few days later I got my SS number which was not a reply to my email. At the same time, they asked for my detailed resume and signed declaration. I sent them those, twice. Once, as a reply to their email and the other time I picked up the email from their signature and subjected my SS number and sent another email. Still no confirmation yet.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I have sent them a few emails. Never have they acknowledged anything. I mean at first it was the confirmation I asked them for if they have gotten my application. A few days later I got my SS number which was not a reply to my email. At the same time, they asked for my detailed resume and signed declaration. I sent them those, twice. Once, as a reply to their email and the other time I picked up the email from their signature and subjected my SS number and sent another email. Still no confirmation yet.


Just hold in there. They usually validate the information and then they will acknowledge. So give it some time.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

zooter80 said:


> since I got nomination from VIC, should I withdraw the other EOIs in the system?
> 
> 2 is for NSW for tier-2 (don't think there is any chance anything will happen)
> 
> ...


If you can withdraw you giving way to other Zooter80. So upto you.


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

Yesterday... 



aussiedream87 said:


> few of them got in few days and few in weeks. When did you apply?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mgkarthick said:


> Yesterday...


Give a couple of days. If you have submitted all required documents then you ll be acknowledged else they would ask you to provide the docs and post that you will get the acknowledgement.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Give a couple of days. If you have submitted all required documents then you ll be acknowledged else they would ask you to provide the docs and post that you will get the acknowledgement.


When do I have to pay those 300 AUD?Nobody has asked me to pay anywhere.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> When do I have to pay those 300 AUD?Nobody has asked me to pay anywhere.


That's only for NSW, not for Victoria

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> When do I have to pay those 300 AUD?Nobody has asked me to pay anywhere.


Its not applicable to Victoria. Its basically invitation once your get acknowledgement email.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Its not applicable to Victoria. Its basically invitation once your get acknowledgement email.


Getting the SS number is acknowledgement? No?


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Guys, received email today from Victoria, they have given me a reference number for future correspondence and also written that ... "This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period."


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Getting the SS number is acknowledgement? No?


Not necessary. It looks something like this..

"Thank you for the information you have sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-2016-XXXX. The nominated occupation is XXX.

Your application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.

To be eligible for nomination by the Victorian Government an applicant must first have an occupation on the Victorian Government State Nomination Occupation List. The occupation list identifies skills in demand in Victoria and is regularly updated to take into account changes in industry requirements for skilled professionals and tradespeople. The occupation list is an indication only of those occupations in demand in Victoria and having an occupation on this list does not guarantee nomination. "


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Guys, received email today from Victoria, they have given me a reference number for future correspondence and also written that ... "This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period."


This is acknowledgement letter. Expect a response in couple of months. All the best.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> This is acknowledgement letter. Expect a response in couple of months. All the best.


thanks, means they don't need any other information ? like some one was asked to submit detail resume and declaration/commitment.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

@Zooter80

Are you sure about this ?

"but looks like Australia actually encourages and supports people with entrepreneurship bent of mind"


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

hari_it_ram said:


> @Zooter80
> 
> Are you sure about this ?
> 
> "but looks like Australia actually encourages and supports people with entrepreneurship bent of mind"


In my opinion, a developed country always places greater emphasis and encouragement on entrepreneurship.

But why this question? Do you have a negative opinion or experience?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> thanks, means they don't need any other information ? like some one was asked to submit detail resume and declaration/commitment.


Hopefully they wont ask. Like your email says wait for 12 weeks for the outcome etc is considered to be acknowledgement.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

zooter80 said:


> In my opinion, a developed country always places greater emphasis and encouragement on entrepreneurship.
> 
> 
> 
> But why this question? Do you have a negative opinion or experience?



No not at all. I have listed the same interest on the detailed CV and the startup revenues which I made so far. I just provided that to support as a secondary income if I find it difficult to get the job over there. Never thought entrepreneurship will have some sort of impact on our case. Glad to hear it from you. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## ozimate (May 10, 2016)

*Experience requirement for Victoria SS*



kd87 said:


> I am offshore. I am also surprised by the processing time. I was expecting a reply from them by Nov 1st week. They came back around 1 month early than expected.


Congrats *kd87* on your invite from a MechEng buddy! 

Had one question, did you have to show any work experience? 

I'm in doubt if VIC SS requires 2 year experience for Mechanical Engineers to apply?
Or that's the case with Engineering Technologists?!

Hope you clear my doubts haha!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

joy.verma said:


> That is a long wait.. n it sucks.. normally it should b within 12 weeks to 3 months.. but we cant do anything.. hope for the best. May this patience be fruitful...




12 weeks is actually roughly 3 months  but the average for 80% of applicants us roughly 75 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> > That is a long wait.. n it sucks.. normally it should b within 12 weeks to 3 months.. but we cant do anything.. hope for the best. May this patience be fruitful...
> ...


Today my 11 weeks are over... Fingers crossed...


@Daussie, any update ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Today my 11 weeks are over... Fingers crossed...
> 
> 
> @Daussie, any update ?


Still no update.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

daussie said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> > Today my 11 weeks are over... Fingers crossed...
> ...



Email.them.today and ask about your status again . Plus do convey them that its more than 3 months now..


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Any one waited more than 3 months after Victoria State nomination application date....


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

skharoon said:


> Any one waited more than 3 months after Victoria State nomination application date....


Yes. When you applied?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> Still no update.


Have you checked your Junk/Spam folders just incase .

thanks


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Still no update.
> ...


Yes checked .. nothing. I'm waiting to hear any update from 2613XX offshore, applied after 2nd July. Last I heard updates from had applied on 1st July.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Email.them.today and ask about your status again . Plus do convey them that its more than 3 months now..


I would strongly advise you not to take that tack. It is unlikely they will perceive you as the customer and themselves as service provider. Any talk of "It been more than 3 months now" is unlikely to gain you anything but angry responses and a note of some small-print saying "we AIM to process within 3 months" or similar.

Keep patient.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Today i got the following mail from Victoria..

Subject : Skilled Sponsored <my name> SS-****-*****
Sender : [email protected]

Dear <my name>,

Thank you for the information you have sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-****-*****. The nominated occupation is 261312 Developer Programmer.

Your application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.

What does it mean???????

What should be my next move?


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

daussie said:


> Yes. When you applied?


I applied on 26th of July 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Letting them know that "It been more than 3 months now" will not work even if you ask in the most polite manner, as they haven't charged/will charge anything from us and 3 months time is just a avg thing not a deadline. We have nothing else to do other than to wait and watch.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Today i got the following mail from Victoria..
> 
> Subject : Skilled Sponsored <my name> SS-****-*****
> Sender : [email protected]
> ...


This is acknowledgement email. They will review your case and let you know the outcome in 13 weeks or 3 months time.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hopefully they wont ask. Like your email says wait for 12 weeks for the outcome etc is considered to be acknowledgement.


Thanks


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> This is acknowledgement email. They will review your case and let you know the outcome in 13 weeks or 3 months time.


they take exactly 13 weeks or 3 months... or it will be before


----------



## kieukieu (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm new here and thinking to lodge vic state nomination application and later 190 visa application if I'm invited. Grateful if anyone can advise how long the entire process takes place on average?

I can't find any suggested timeline for state nomination but knowing that the average time for a "decision-ready" 190 visa application shall take 3 months.

Appreciate your help.

Kieu


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> they take exactly 13 weeks or 3 months... or it will be before


It could be before 12 weeks in most of the cases. So expect a response soon.. Good luck!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kieukieu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here and thinking to lodge vic state nomination application and later 190 visa application if I'm invited. Grateful if anyone can advise how long the entire process takes place on average?
> 
> ...


Hello Kieu,

Could you share the points you have, job code so we can advice you.


----------



## kieukieu (Sep 20, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hello Kieu,
> 
> Could you share the points you have, job code so we can advice you.


Sure!

ANZSCO 261111: ICT Business Analyst
Age: 30
English: 10
Skilled Employment: 10
Qualifications: 15
(State nomination: 5)

65+5 if I can get the nomination of Vic. State


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kieukieu said:


> Sure!
> 
> ANZSCO 261111: ICT Business Analyst
> Age: 30
> ...


As of now BA's cut off stands at 70 for 189 and 65+5 for 190. You have enough points to get invited. So go ahead and file 190 SS for NSW and VIC and also apply for 189.

Coming to Jobs market in NSW is high over Vic and NSW slightly has the upper hand in terms of opportunities but rest all Vic is pretty good state to move to. Again its subject to person to person. Refer to job portals to know about the jobs in respective states and based on that you can decide for youself.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> As of now BA's cut off stands at 70 for 189 and 65+5 for 190. You have enough points to get invited. So go ahead and file 190 SS for NSW and VIC and also apply for 189.
> 
> Coming to Jobs market in NSW is high over Vic and NSW slightly has the upper hand in terms of opportunities but rest all Vic is pretty good state to move to. Again its subject to person to person. Refer to job portals to know about the jobs in respective states and based on that you can decide for youself.


Hey, 
do you know the cut off for mechanical engineers?

Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Hey,
> do you know the cut off for mechanical engineers?
> 
> Thanks


Not really aware of Mech. Engineers. You can refer this for 189: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189

You can refer this for 190 : https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

Understand the cut off by going thru these url. It will give a fair bit of idea


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> As of now BA's cut off stands at 70 for 189 and 65+5 for 190. You have enough points to get invited. So go ahead and file 190 SS for NSW and VIC and also apply for 189.
> 
> Coming to Jobs market in NSW is high over Vic and NSW slightly has the upper hand in terms of opportunities but rest all Vic is pretty good state to move to. Again its subject to person to person. Refer to job portals to know about the jobs in respective states and based on that you can decide for youself.


I have a query here. Apart from points, Vic has a specific condition for business analyst which is -
1. Min 5 yrs of relevant experience as BA
2. Min 7 band in each module for English.

Can we expect that people who have 8.5 yrs of relevant experience will gain more weightage even though their scores are 55+5 . One of the immigration consultant claims that he had received invites for 2 of his candidates recently with 55+5 for BA. Your views please..........

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

rahejarajeev said:


> aussiedream87 said:
> 
> 
> > As of now BA's cut off stands at 70 for 189 and 65+5 for 190. You have enough points to get invited. So go ahead and file 190 SS for NSW and VIC and also apply for 189.
> ...


More than points Victoria gives a lot of emphasis on profile and experience and ability to get work in Vic.s o for a good profile with law points will have higher probability of an invite than a normal profile same job code with higher points..


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> More than points Victoria gives a lot of emphasis on profile and experience and ability to get work in Vic.s o for a good profile with law points will have higher probability of an invite than a normal profile same job code with higher points..


Thanks for sharing this information .👍

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## geybaba (Dec 16, 2015)

I got the rejection mail on 05-Oct. Applied for VIC-SS 2-Sept . This would be my second rejection. 
ANZSCO: 234411 - Geologist
Point: 70
I wondering which other state is nominating Geologist, that I can have a better chance of getting State Sponsorship?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

geybaba said:


> I got the rejection mail on 05-Oct. Applied for VIC-SS 2-Sept . This would be my second rejection.
> ANZSCO: 234411 - Geologist
> Point: 70
> I wondering which other state is nominating Geologist, that I can have a better chance of getting State Sponsorship?


As of now only SA (special skills are applied) refer to : Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply

Tasmania - available to apply.

Just a quick one.. was there any thing that was requested by Vic team or was it just an acknowledgement email that you received?


----------



## geybaba (Dec 16, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> As of now only SA (special skills are applied) refer to : Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply
> 
> Tasmania - available to apply.
> 
> Just a quick one.. was there any thing that was requested by Vic team or was it just an acknowledgement email that you received?


Thanks aussiedream87, no other information was requested. After the acknowledgement email i got the rejection email.


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello All,

My 12 weeks period ends today, I could see no progress in ICT applications after 01Jul2016. Guess we should wait for more period.


Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

pasupus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My 12 weeks period ends today, I could see no progress in ICT applications after 01Jul2016. Guess we should wait for more period.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. My 12 weeks will b over on this coming Friday. Victoria has been really slow lately. And u r right. No progress after july 1. Daussie applied on july 2nd and till now he is waiting.

Hope for the best  this wait will b worth. As it is said - "Good things take time"

Good Luck...


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

sharihar said:


> Hi Srinivas,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Do you know the reason for rejection ? pls share.



Hi Sharihar,

Have you received any communication from VIC reg your application. Please update any response.


Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Good Morning guys, 
Got the confirmation email from Victoria stating my application is successful and will be getting invite from DIBP. Made my day so happy 😀

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

It's been 4 days I submitted my detailed resume and declaration letter. No response yet.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Good Morning guys,
> Got the confirmation email from Victoria stating my application is successful and will be getting invite from DIBP. Made my day so happy 😀
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Congrats Mate. can u please share your date of application, tech/platform please?

Thanks


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Congrats Mate. can u please share your date of application, tech/platform please?
> 
> Thanks


Date Applied: 17th Aug
Code: 263111 (60 + 5 points)
Ack: 12th Sep 
Confirmation on Invite: 10th Oct

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Good Morning guys,
> Got the confirmation email from Victoria stating my application is successful and will be getting invite from DIBP. Made my day so happy 😀
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Please write your timeline and points?


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Good Morning guys,
> Got the confirmation email from Victoria stating my application is successful and will be getting invite from DIBP. Made my day so happy 😀
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Raaja  happy for you, good luck for rest of the process.

Rgds,
Srinivas


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raaja2010 said:


> Good Morning guys,
> Got the confirmation email from Victoria stating my application is successful and will be getting invite from DIBP. Made my day so happy
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Why there is a delay in processing for IT occupations? Their quota for those occupations low?


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

daussie said:


> Why there is a delay in processing for IT occupations? Their quota for those occupations low?



Its not delay for other occupations but for all ict. I am of same code as raaja and i applied on july 22 and raaja applied on aug 17. I think raaja has some special edge that only he can tell else he would have not recieved ITA in less than 2 months. Raaja please share the insight.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Its not delay for other occupations but for all ict. I am of same code as raaja and i applied on july 22 and raaja applied on aug 17. I think raaja has some special edge that only he can tell else he would have not recieved ITA in less than 2 months. Raaja please share the insight.


I think they might be sending the invitations only certain occasions in a month i.e. maybe 2-3 times? And also due to high volumes they might have delayed it. I have applied on 1st of August and this is my 11th week.

Thanks


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> > Its not delay for other occupations but for all ict. I am of same code as raaja and i applied on july 22 and raaja applied on aug 17. I think raaja has some special edge that only he can tell else he would have not recieved ITA in less than 2 months. Raaja please share the insight.
> ...



Could be the reason. I am in my 12th week.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> bvinayb said:
> 
> 
> > joy.verma said:
> ...


They should at least notify rejections on time . This is a real ****. ...


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

daussie said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> > bvinayb said:
> ...


Did Victoria contacted u daussie ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > joy.verma said:
> ...


No update from them yet.


----------



## saatheesh (Aug 17, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Date Applied: 17th Aug
> Code: 263111 (60 + 5 points)
> Ack: 12th Sep
> Confirmation on Invite: 10th Oct
> ...


hai.. my wife occupation too computer networks and system engineer. She has 6 pts in ielts. Does she requires 7 in each band compulsary to apply for victoria statesponsership?


----------



## saatheesh (Aug 17, 2016)

geybaba said:


> I got the rejection mail on 05-Oct. Applied for VIC-SS 2-Sept . This would be my second rejection.
> ANZSCO: 234411 - Geologist
> Point: 70
> I wondering which other state is nominating Geologist, that I can have a better chance of getting State Sponsorship?



only 2 states nominates Geologist - victoria and Tasmania.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

saatheesh said:


> hai.. my wife occupation too computer networks and system engineer. She has 6 pts in ielts. Does she requires 7 in each band compulsary to apply for victoria statesponsership?


I don't think she needs 7 in IELTS. Score of 6 is minimum. She should be able to apply for VICTORIA.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Its not delay for other occupations but for all ict. I am of same code as raaja and i applied on july 22 and raaja applied on aug 17. I think raaja has some special edge that only he can tell else he would have not recieved ITA in less than 2 months. Raaja please share the insight.


Here is my points break up for the benefit of others on the same code i have applied for.
Age: 30 points
Edu: 10 points 
Exp: 10 points (After ACS deduction: 6 yrs)
English: 10 points
SS: 5 points (Total 65 points)
Code: 263111 

Have sent them a very detailed resume with roles and responsibilities, project details etc.., I also have good amount of overseas experience of about 2 years in different countries. (Not in Australia).







Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

raaja2010 said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> > Its not delay for other occupations but for all ict. I am of same code as raaja and i applied on july 22 and raaja applied on aug 17. I think raaja has some special edge that only he can tell else he would have not recieved ITA in less than 2 months. Raaja please share the insight.
> ...


Congratulations Raja.best wishes for your visa and for sharing the details..I think good profiles are getting the invite and also faster.others including me should hear the outcome soon is what I think..


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> > Its not delay for other occupations but for all ict. I am of same code as raaja and i applied on july 22 and raaja applied on aug 17. I think raaja has some special edge that only he can tell else he would have not recieved ITA in less than 2 months. Raaja please share the insight.
> ...


Raaja thank you for the insight. Best wishes for the next step


----------



## kieukieu (Sep 20, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> I don't think she needs 7 in IELTS. Score of 6 is minimum. She should be able to apply for VICTORIA.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


7 across all papers in IELTS is mandatory for Vic. state nomination of all ICT positions. 

See State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


Only 189 accepts minimum of 6 in IELTS for ICT positions.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Has anyone received any update from Vic today.they have been very slow


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Has anyone received any update from Vic today.they have been very slow


Nothing in my inbox ? yet. Having disturbed nights... checking my inbox in middle of nights expecting a response from them. HOPE is what which keeps all our spirits HIGH. Expect we all have positive results by this Friday.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

pasupus said:


> Nothing in my inbox ? yet. Having disturbed nights... checking my inbox in middle of nights expecting a response from them. HOPE is what which keeps all our spirits HIGH. Expect we all have positive results by this Friday.


What I am guessing is that there is a high probability that Victoria is going to send all decisions all at once for the applications in July. 

But again as you said Hope is what making me speculate this 


Lets keep posted


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Although it seems not a "good" practice, anyone else tried to email them?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

I think my emails are being blocked by the VIC system. I haven't received any response to so many of my emails. Is it possible? Has this happened with anyone before?


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Has anyone received any update from Vic today.they have been very slow


Vinod ,
Today they are celebrating Dusshera😁😁😁😁.....
Frankly ,Patience is the key...As it is a one way communication with them.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

daussie said:


> Although it seems not a "good" practice, anyone else tried to email them?


Who Said its not a good practice ? I know at least three people contact them via email and got response in couple of days after contact . If I remember correctly two of them was Nurses. If an inquiry can change decision from yes to No then there shouldn't be any contact for inquiries.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Any update anyone ??


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Any update anyone ??


Nothing yet Verma :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

pasupus said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> > Any update anyone ??
> ...


Nothing yet for me as well


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Although it seems not a "good" practice, anyone else tried to email them?


Hey @daussie brother any update from you end. Why not you email them and see what they would respond?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Although it seems not a "good" practice, anyone else tried to email them?
> ...


No update yet  actually I e-mailed them once. They replied saying currently being assessed and update as soon as a decision is made. So I'm waiting till they make the decision 

Anyone else please update.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

what my thinking is... just submit EOI and forget about it... there is no benefit of checking EOI in the mid-nights and counting days and all... have fun after submitting EOI....


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> what my thinking is... just submit EOI and forget about it... there is no benefit of checking EOI in the mid-nights and all... have fun after submitting EOI....


Doable?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Anyone else who's 12 weeks period lapsed contacted Vic? Please update here ....


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

daussie said:


> Doable?



from my side YES...


----------



## anticperson (May 5, 2016)

daussie said:


> Anyone else who's 12 weeks period lapsed contacted Vic? Please update here ....


My 12 weeks ends this Friday...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

anticperson said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else who's 12 weeks period lapsed contacted Vic? Please update here ....
> ...


Did you contact them?


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> what my thinking is... just submit EOI and forget about it... there is no benefit of checking EOI in the mid-nights and counting days and all... have fun after submitting EOI....


Hi ausguy11,

What you said is true for 189 class, but if you wish to apply for Victoria under 190 class we also need to submit a separate application on their website under- 

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount/apply-for-visa-nomination#.V_3adDH9ybs

Once complete you would receive a "Decision Notification" on the registered email within 12 weeks from the date of application for Victoria. 

We were discussing the same in our previous posts, as off-late Victoria is slow in sending out these notifications.

Regards,
Srinivas


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

anticperson said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else who's 12 weeks period lapsed contacted Vic? Please update here ....
> ...



My 12 weeks ends too this friday. In case i do not hear from them in 2 days then i will email them...


----------



## anticperson (May 5, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> My 12 weeks ends too this friday. In case i do not hear from them in 2 days then i will email them...


I plan to do the same.. will write to them by next Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

anticperson said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> > My 12 weeks ends too this friday. In case i do not hear from them in 2 days then i will email them...
> ...


Anticperson, please share your profile...


----------



## anticperson (May 5, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Anticperson, please share your profile...


261112 - 60+5
EOI submitted on July 23, 2016 for both VIC and NSW
VIC Acknowledgement received on Aug 15.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

anticperson said:


> 261112 - 60+5
> EOI submitted on July 23, 2016 for both VIC and NSW
> VIC Acknowledgement received on Aug 15.


You need to count 12 weeks from the acknowledgement email. That way u have few more weeks to wait dont u?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You need to count 12 weeks from the acknowledgement email. That way u have few more weeks to wait dont u?



I think it should be from submission date. If it is from ack email, I should still get the result by 13th Oct which is tomorrow.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> I think it should be from submission date. If it is from ack email, I should still get the result by 13th Oct which is tomorrow.


Hey @Daussie,

See the Acknowledgement mail..

Dear xxxx XXXX,

Thank you for the information you have sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-2016-XXXX. The nominated occupation is 261111 ICT Business Analyst.

*Your application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.*

To be eligible for nomination by the Victorian Government an applicant must first have an occupation on the Victorian Government State Nomination Occupation List. The occupation list identifies skills in demand in Victoria and is regularly updated to take into account changes in industry requirements for skilled professionals and tradespeople. The occupation list is an indication only of those occupations in demand in Victoria and having an occupation on this list does not guarantee nomination. 

The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with migration requirements or points required for migration. Any questions regarding migration beyond Victorian Government nomination should be directed to the Australian Government’s Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). See the DIBP website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection for more information. 

Please contact us if you require further information about the Victorian Government’s Skilled and Business Migration Program. Please quote Reference Number: SS-2016-XXXX in all of your communication to us

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

Hi guys,

Skillselect website shows 440 as state and territory nominations for Victoria. (up to date from 1st of July this year) Is there any ceiling value for this figure like in 189 ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

yes it is correct. On the ack e-mail, it is stated that it will take 12 weeks time. But i did some research and the stats spcifies that 90% of people get their final response from victoria in between 12 week and 3 months time from the date of submission.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Skillselect website shows 440 as state and territory nominations for Victoria. (up to date from 1st of July this year) Is there any ceiling value for this figure like in 189 ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No states usually sends out invites based on their requirement and demand for a skill.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> No states usually sends out invites based on their requirement and demand for a skill.


I would like to know, in normal situation Victoria invites 12 weeks after, application or acknowledgement or replies to queries if any.... 


Anyone waiting for more than 12 weeks from acknowledgement date, please reply... 

Wait is like slow poison.... 



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

skharoon said:


> I would like to know, in normal situation Victoria invites 12 weeks after, application or acknowledgement or replies to queries if any....
> 
> 
> Anyone waiting for more than 12 weeks from acknowledgement date, please reply...
> ...


Its 12 weeks from the day u get ur acknowledgement email.

dassuie will complete 12 weeks tomorrow if we go thru acknowledgement email time frame.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Its 12 weeks from the day u get ur acknowledgement email.
> 
> dassuie will complete 12 weeks tomorrow if we go thru acknowledgement email time frame.


Naturally this is an aim, not a rule. Sorry folks, it's just a case of waiting.


----------



## wolverinerocks (Sep 14, 2015)

After being tired of not getting an invite from NSW, I applied for Vic on 10-OCT and got reference number on 11-OCT. Based on experience, can someone let me know when will I get Vic SS nomination?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

wolverinerocks said:


> After being tired of not getting an invite from NSW, I applied for Vic on 10-OCT and got reference number on 11-OCT. Based on experience, can someone let me know when will I get Vic SS nomination?


Within 12 weeks in most of the cases. again its based on case to case.. refer to immitracker to know more on the timelines.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Naturally this is an aim, not a rule. Sorry folks, it's just a case of waiting.


Daussie has been an exception case. His file is taking longer than expected. Read this entire thread or even track immitrack, the result comes around 12 weeks to 3 montjs from the day of submission...


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi there
i want to apply for Victoris SS but before that i have few question.
1. If i have 55+5(ss) Points does that mean it vl take more time than those who have 60+5 or 65+5 points?? Is it worth applying at 55 points or should i wait till my points become 60?
2. I have total experience for 5 years as software engineer but ACS deducted my 5 years bz i did my graduation through distance learning. so now how victoria will calculate my exp, will it be 5 year or they vl consider it 0 as per ACS.


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Can anyone please send their resume for reference to [email protected]

I have been rejected by VIC 3 months back and its been 6 months since I lodged my application for VIC. This time I dont want to take any risk and want an perfect CV for reference. Please encrypt your personal details before sending.

Thanks in advance.

Jay

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Jay1629 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can anyone please send their resume for reference to [email protected]
> 
> ...


Oh....was the cause of rejection mentioned by Vic was your CV or you are just cautious about everything this time. Pls confirm as I have also applied to Vic on 29th Sep.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> Hi there
> i want to apply for Victoris SS but before that i have few question.
> 1. If i have 55+5(ss) Points does that mean it vl take more time than those who have 60+5 or 65+5 points?? Is it worth applying at 55 points or should i wait till my points become 60?
> 2. I have total experience for 5 years as software engineer but ACS deducted my 5 years bz i did my graduation through distance learning. so now how victoria will calculate my exp, will it be 5 year or they vl consider it 0 as per ACS.


1. with 55+5 points u can apply and u are treated equally unlike NSW as they purely go with demand of job skill.

2. Your total experience is considered so go ahead and apply.


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Oh....was the cause of rejection mentioned by Vic was your CV or you are just cautious about everything this time. Pls confirm as I have also applied to Vic on 29th Sep.
> 
> regards, Rajeev


I am just cautious this time. You can refer my earlier posts for rejection reasons.

Thanks,
Jay

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## noel8899 (Jul 30, 2016)

*received state normination*

Hi guys, i am so happy to share that i just received state normation this afternoon!
Code: 261313
PTE: all 7
points: 65
current 457 holder
applied on 27/9/2016
Cannot believe i got the result so quickly!


----------



## BeanzAus (Sep 6, 2016)

noel8899 said:


> Hi guys, i am so happy to share that i just received state normation this afternoon!
> Code: 261313
> PTE: all 7
> points: 65
> ...


Hi Noel889,

Congrats!

Are you currently employed in VIC?
They have asked me to provide an employment statement declaration by my employer but I can't provide this as I have just left my employer.
I fulfil all of the other criteria along with funds...and a valid 457 visa and I've also lived in Melbourne for over 4 years now.

Will I be able to get VIC State Nomination even if I'm looking for another employer?
I'm not sure if anyone else has also been in the same boat?
But I'm not sure how this could impact there decision?

Cheers


----------



## noel8899 (Jul 30, 2016)

BeanzAus said:


> Hi Noel889,
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


yes i am in VIC.
I provide that declaration. I guess mainly they wanna know your knowledge can easily transfer to Australia. So i guess if u can find another work in Aus, then it will definitely help.
Sorry that i dun know the answer of your other questions. They just asked me for a more detailed version of resume.


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

noel8899 said:


> Hi guys, i am so happy to share that i just received state normation this afternoon!
> Code: 261313
> PTE: all 7
> points: 65
> ...


Congratulations noel8899 . Good luck for rest of the process.

Rgs,
Srinivas


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi guys,

Anyone applied for Vic nomination for 135112: ICT Project Manager?


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Guys, I have received email from Victoria..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 

We note from the application that you have also applied for state sponsorship in New South Wales. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years. 

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:

 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories in which you have applied
 Why you do not want to live in the other states/territories in which you have applied
 Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

If we do not receive this statement within one month the file will be closed.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guys, anyone who have sent written statement to Victoria please help me... I am searching on the web too, but will appreciate if anyone can guide me about the contents.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> FFacs said:
> 
> 
> > Naturally this is an aim, not a rule. Sorry folks, it's just a case of waiting.
> ...


Anyone offshore ICT applied after 2nd july got results? I didn't see actually. Please update if any.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Guys, I have received email from Victoria..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> ...


I have attached a reference commitment letter which is in reference to Canberra. So take that as a sample and write up something in your own words and you can use google for facts.. Cheers!!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> Anyone offshore ICT applied after 2nd july got results? I didn't see actually. Please update if any.


why dont you drop an email to them tonight and you may have some response from them by Friday EOD.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Guys, I have received email from Victoria..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> ...


You got your acknowledgement and now you were asked for commitment letter?


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> why dont you drop an email to them tonight and you may have some response from them by Friday EOD.




2 days back raja for invite, an off shore applicant.

Daussie you should email them tonight and you will hear from them by tomorrow.

Good luck...


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

joy.verma said:


> aussiedream87 said:
> 
> 
> > why dont you drop an email to them tonight and you may have some response from them by Friday EOD.
> ...


Raja wasnt on ICT occupation.i have not read on forum of any ICT nomination getting any outcome yet who applied post 1/2 July.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Raja wasnt on ICT occupation.i have not read on forum of any ICT nomination getting any outcome yet who applied post 1/2 July.


Raaja is from ict profession. His code is 263111 same as me and mr haroon I. E. Computer network engineers.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

joy.verma said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> > Raja wasnt on ICT occupation.i have not read on forum of any ICT nomination getting any outcome yet who applied post 1/2 July.
> ...


Sorry..I must have confused it with someone else..so raja is the only one at this point from ICT..


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I think Softare Engineers/ Programmers and Analysts (high volume) have got this delay. Network professionals always got the result faster if Im not wrong.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

daussie said:


> I think Softare Engineers/ Programmers and Analysts (high volume) have got this delay. Network professionals always got the result faster if Im not wrong.


Not sure. I am also computer professional along with Mr. Haroon. My 12 weeks are over today and mr haroon 12 weeks will b over in 4 days from now. Still waiting for response...


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Not sure. I am also computer professional along with Mr. Haroon. My 12 weeks are over today and mr haroon 12 weeks will b over in 4 days from now. Still waiting for response...


Network professional*


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

I called victoria smp team an hour back to enquire about my status as it is 12 weeks today but they confirmed that 12 weeks starts from the acknowledgement letter. So its not the submission of application but the acknowledgement letter date that needs to b counted for 12 weeks time... Long wait...


----------



## hasanthi (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum. I lodged VIC SS on 4th of Oct, got the ACK mail on 6th of Oct. Now waiting... Reading all the posts from you guys seems like it will be a looong wait..

My occupation is 261313 Software Engineer
Without SS I have 60 points.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

joy.verma said:


> I called victoria smp team an hour back to enquire about my status as it is 12 weeks today but they confirmed that 12 weeks starts from the acknowledgement letter. So its not the submission of application but the acknowledgement letter date that needs to b counted for 12 weeks time... Long wait...




Good info. Many will get benefit out of this clarification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> I called victoria smp team an hour back to enquire about my status as it is 12 weeks today but they confirmed that 12 weeks starts from the acknowledgement letter. So its not the submission of application but the acknowledgement letter date that needs to b counted for 12 weeks time... Long wait...


Good info man. But I passed 12 week from acknowledgment yesterday. May be 3 months post acknowledgement? :O

May be I have to contact them again next week ...


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> You got your acknowledgement and now you were asked for commitment letter?


Thanks for the sample reference letter...

Yes..Previous email from Victoria was....
------------------------------
Your application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.
------------------------------
In my Victoria application, I have mentioned few things, Like I have applied for NSW, I have brother living in Brisbane....may be that's why they are asking for commitment.
Is it good sign or not ? Do not Victoria ask for written commitment to all applications ?

Thanks sir.

Regards.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> I called victoria smp team an hour back to enquire about my status as it is 12 weeks today but they confirmed that 12 weeks starts from the acknowledgement letter. So its not the submission of application but the acknowledgement letter date that needs to b counted for 12 weeks time... Long wait...


 Well that's a good information mate. As expected the 12weeks is from acknowledgement date. Good luck all .


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Thanks for the sample reference letter...
> 
> Yes..Previous email from Victoria was....
> ------------------------------
> ...


You welcome. Well in my case I forgot to add declaration signed copy and detailed CV. Post that they came back in two weeks asking for commitment letter. Well the thing here is it was asked for me even tho I dint mention abt any family or friends. I have far relatives but I dint talk abt them. So its asked randomly with respect to case. So once I provided the letter I was sent the acknowledgemejt letter.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Thanks for the sample reference letter...
> 
> Yes..Previous email from Victoria was....
> ------------------------------
> ...


One more thing was in had similar set of quewrions. And good sign or not well take it in a positive note.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Well, good sign or not we will come to know after the outcome, but that's their general process. If you apply for any other state than Vic then they ask for commitment letter. I was asked for the same and provided. 
I am not to sure about their selecting criteria since they look at overall profile. Is it possible to get rejection because of less DIBP points (55+5 in my case)?


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Thanks for the sample reference letter...
> 
> Yes..Previous email from Victoria was....
> ------------------------------
> ...


I had mentioned to vic that i had applied for NSW. I told them about my friends in Perth and Brisbane. They asked me for a commitment letter. It all depends on your commitment letter. Dont see it as a simple task. This is the letter that is going to decide your fate with Vic. Atleast in my case it was. I am a 55 pointer mech engineer. I didnt have any hope of getting invited with those points and was tryin to get 79+ each in pte to increase my points. However, they asked me for this letter and i think i did a pretty good job. I got invited in 4 weeks since acknowledgment. And please dont copy or ask others for a commitment letter. Make it personal and logical. The letter should let them know you are committed to vic and frame the letter in a way which makes u an asset to vic.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

aditya_barca said:


> Well, good sign or not we will come to know after the outcome, but that's their general process. If you apply for any other state than Vic then they ask for commitment letter. I was asked for the same and provided.
> I am not to sure about their selecting criteria since they look at overall profile. Is it possible to get rejection because of less DIBP points (55+5 in my case)?




Not in all cases, I mentioned that I applied for NSW, yet they dint raise any questions regarding NSW or ask any commitment letter. It depends case to case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

And according to me, vic asking for a letter is a good sign. Bcoz you now have the opportunity to explain to them things in details about yourself and to prove to them that you would be an asset to vic which gives you an edge over the others. Just my opinion might be wrong.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> One more thing was in had similar set of quewrions. And good sign or not well take it in a positive note.


thanks.


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

I had to address the below questions in my commitment letter

1. Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories in which you have applied for.

2.Why you do not want to live in the other states/territories in which you have applied for.

3.Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections

4.Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

kd87 said:


> I had mentioned to vic that i had applied for NSW. I told them about my friends in Perth and Brisbane. They asked me for a commitment letter. It all depends on your commitment letter. Dont see it as a simple task. This is the letter that is going to decide your fate with Vic. Atleast in my case it was. I am a 55 pointer mech engineer. I didnt have any hope of getting invited with those points and was tryin to get 79+ each in pte to increase my points. However, they asked me for this letter and i think i did a pretty good job. I got invited in 4 weeks since acknowledgment. And please dont copy or ask others for a commitment letter. Make it personal and logical. The letter should let them know you are committed to vic and frame the letter in a way which makes u an asset to vic.



Thanks a lot brother and Congrats !!
Can you tell me one thing, should I write it in word file and sent or write in email ?? 

Yeah... I know I won't copy paste and send them...they can easily check the exact contents of the letters. I will write in my own words, I am just looking for points to add in the letter. I will appreciate if someone send me the commitment letter, if his/her application is accepted. I will be thankful to them. 

Kind Regards.


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Thanks a lot brother and Congrats !!
> Can you tell me one thing, should I write it in word file and sent or write in email ??
> 
> Yeah... I know I won't copy paste and send them...they can easily check the exact contents of the letters. I will write in my own words, I am just looking for points to add in the letter. I will appreciate if someone send me the commitment letter, if his/her application is accepted. I will be thankful to them.
> ...


I sent them a word file. Have they asked you the same questions?


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

kd87 said:


> I sent them a word file. Have they asked you the same questions?


Yes bro.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kd87 said:


> I had to address the below questions in my commitment letter
> 
> 1. Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories in which you have applied for.
> 
> ...


Hi Kd87 can you share your timelines on when u were asked ack. letter and when you replied etc..

appreciate your time and help.


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hi Kd87 can you share your timelines on when u were asked ack. letter and when you replied etc..
> 
> appreciate your time and help.


12th Aug 2016: EOI Created (NSW) and applied for VIC via liveinvictoria

2nd Sept 2016: Acknowledgment from VIC and requested for commitment letter

3rd Sept 2016: Sent VIC the commitment letter

5th Sept 2016: VIC acknowledged the letter 

4th Oct 2016: Vic notified me that they could not locate my EOI. They asked me to either confirm if my EOI was correct or make a new one.

4th Oct 2016: Called VIC to get clarification and understood that they couldn't locate my EOI since I had selected NSW while submitting my EOI. I changed it to VIC. But before changing it I had already sent them an email confirming my EOI and asking them to try once again.

5th Oct 2016: Invite from VIC


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

kd87 said:


> 12th Aug 2016: EOI Created (NSW) and applied for VIC via liveinvictoria
> 
> 2nd Sept 2016: Acknowledgment from VIC and requested for commitment letter
> 
> ...


Congrats KD, Can you pls share your points and occupation code. Thx

regards, Rajeev


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats KD, Can you pls share your points and occupation code. Thx
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Mechanical Engineer 
55+5
Age = 30 points
Education = 15 points
English = 10 points


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

kd87 said:


> Mechanical Engineer
> 55+5
> Age = 30 points
> Education = 15 points
> English = 10 points


Vow, That means 55+5 still works .....Thx KD

regards, Rajeev


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Experience: I have 5.2 years experience as software engineer. But ACS deducted 4.3 years as I was taking Master of Science in Software Engineering. My whole 5.2 years experinece is from Wipro Technologies, Bangalore and I am still working on this company. I gave all these details in CV.

Can you guys suggest the possibility of getting VIC sponsorship.


Applied for Software Engineer
VIC & NSW: 25th Sep (55+5): Age: 30, PTE:10, Education:55
Asked for detailed CV: 5th Oct
Provided detailed CV: 5th Oct
Acknowledgement: 7th Oct

Thanks,
Subin


----------



## song4u (Sep 28, 2016)

subinkcyriac said:


> Experience: I have 5.2 years experience as software engineer. But ACS deducted 4.3 years as I was taking Master of Science in Software Engineering. My whole 5.2 years experinece is from Wipro Technologies, Bangalore and I am still working on this company. I gave all these details in CV.
> 
> Can you guys suggest the possibility of getting VIC sponsorship.
> 
> ...


@Subin, I am wondering why your years exp was deducted too much? As you said, nw you're working as a software engineer and also had a master degree in same field. What did you study in your under-graduation? Was it not related to Software engineering. 

@All, When i saw the analytics in myimmitracker.com, there are a few ICT cases (software engineer) which have only 55+5 points but can get the sponsorship from VIC. Are they true cases or fake?


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

My bachelor was in mathematics. I believe this is the reason they reduced my 4.2 years. I completed master in November 2015 and they considered my experience from Dec 2015


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kd87 said:


> I had to address the below questions in my commitment letter
> 
> 1. Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories in which you have applied for.
> 
> ...


Looks like myself, Kd87 & Oracle.2015 we all have similar questions


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats KD, Can you pls share your points and occupation code. Thx
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Great.. you got invitation in a month approx. So have you lodged your visa @Kd87?


----------



## raghav8 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey all,

Is it mandatory to have a job offer letter before submitting EOI (or VISA) for Victoria state sponsorship??

ANZSCO code: 262111 (Database administrator)

Currently i don't have an offer letter. I'm confused if i can go ahead and lodge EOI or if i should search for a job first.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

raghavatulasi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Is it mandatory to have a job offer letter before submitting EOI (or VISA) for Victoria state sponsorship??
> 
> ...


No its not required. If you have an offer that will give an edge over others.
Go ahead and file your case and you need to file the case with Victorian website after you lodge ur EOI


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

song4u said:


> @Subin, I am wondering why your years exp was deducted too much? As you said, nw you're working as a software engineer and also had a master degree in same field. What did you study in your under-graduation? Was it not related to Software engineering.
> 
> @All, When i saw the analytics in myimmitracker.com, there are a few ICT cases (software engineer) which have only 55+5 points but can get the sponsorship from VIC. Are they true cases or fake?


People with 55+5 arent fake. Many states invite people with those points.


----------



## raghav8 (Oct 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> No its not required. If you have an offer that will give an edge over others.
> Go ahead and file your case and you need to file the case with Victorian website after you lodge ur EOI


Thank you!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

raghavatulasi said:


> Thank you!


anytime!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

song4u said:


> @Subin, I am wondering why your years exp was deducted too much? As you said, nw you're working as a software engineer and also had a master degree in same field. What did you study in your under-graduation? Was it not related to Software engineering.
> 
> 
> 
> All, When i saw the analytics in myimmitracker.com, there are a few ICT cases (software engineer) which have only 55+5 points but can get the sponsorship from VIC. Are they true cases or fake?




A lot of guys with 55+5 got nominations. I know some guys personally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I sent an email to [email protected] requesting any status update since its more than 12 weeks even from acknowledgement mail.....


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

daussie said:


> I sent an email to [email protected] requesting any status update since its more than 12 weeks even from acknowledgement mail.....


Hope you get a reply on Monday along with a positive outcome.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

daussie said:


> I sent an email to [email protected] requesting any status update since its more than 12 weeks even from acknowledgement mail.....


Good luck!


----------



## song4u (Sep 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> A lot of guys with 55+5 got nominations. I know some guys personally.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





aussiedream87 said:


> People with 55+5 arent fake. Many states invite people with those points.



Glad to hear that because in order to be enough 60+5, I gona wait for at least 1 year more.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

song4u said:


> Glad to hear that because in order to be enough 60+5, I gona wait for at least 1 year more.


What are your timelines?


----------



## song4u (Sep 28, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> What are your timelines?


I am still in preparation period, almost finished collecting the employment references and practicing PTE-exam. However, I am going to took the PTE exam in next 2 months and apply to VIC right after getting 65+. 

@All: About the 55+5 cases, do they consider the application based on several factors like working exp, eng, etc?
For example:
Case A: 55 = age(30) + edu(15) + exp(0)+eng(10)
Case B: 55 = age(25) + edu(15) + exp(5) + eng(10)

In comparison, which cases would be more considered?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

song4u said:


> I am still in preparation period, almost finished collecting the employment references and practicing PTE-exam. However, I am going to took the PTE exam in next 2 months and apply to VIC right after getting 65+.
> 
> @All: About the 55+5 cases, do they consider the application based on several factors like working exp, eng, etc?
> For example:
> ...


VIC has few criteria so verify if you have met those or not. If you met them then you can apply post which they can do their checks and provide you outcome.

Like in my case 261111 - They need 5 years of exp. and Band 7 or equivalent eng scores. So make you check them and plan.


----------



## song4u (Sep 28, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> VIC has few criteria so verify if you have met those or not. If you met them then you can apply post which they can do their checks and provide you outcome.
> 
> Like in my case 261111 - They need 5 years of exp. and Band 7 or equivalent eng scores. So make you check them and plan.


my God, anyway... I have to wait for 1 more year, 
In fact, I would have enough or more than 3 years (after deduction) to submit unless I studied master degree. It took 2 years for uselessly applying Aus skills migration.

@All : At that time, I was studying and also working as a researching assistant (actually also coding, fixing bugs as a software engineer) at my lab. If I asked my Prof to write Employment reference for me but without payslips, tax reports, ... (bank statements could be possible), do it possibly help to increase my year exp? 
It means if we pass the ACS round, any related docs need to be submitted when lodging Visa application?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

song4u said:


> my God, anyway... I have to wait for 1 more year,
> In fact, I would have enough or more than 3 years (after deduction) to submit unless I studied master degree. It took 2 years for uselessly applying Aus skills migration.
> 
> @All : At that time, I was studying and also working as a researching assistant (actually also coding, fixing bugs as a software engineer) at my lab. If I asked my Prof to write Employment reference for me but without payslips, tax reports, ... (bank statements could be possible), do it possibly help to increase my year exp?
> ...


You need overall 5 years but which code you will apply under?

Again i'm not completely sure if it can be calculated without payslips and other supporting documents like bank statements and tax filing documents etc.

refer to this link to check if you meet the criteria or not. https://www.anzscosearch.com/221111


----------



## song4u (Sep 28, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You need overall 5 years but which code you will apply under?
> 
> Again i'm not completely sure if it can be calculated without payslips and other supporting documents like bank statements and tax filing documents etc.
> 
> refer to this link to check if you meet the criteria or not. https://www.anzscosearch.com/221111


I apply for Software Engineer, so it just requires 3 years exp


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

song4u said:


> I apply for Software Engineer, so it just requires 3 years exp


did you check on that website that I shared?


----------



## song4u (Sep 28, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> did you check on that website that I shared?


Honestly, I checked on VIC Government website which is State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

In your case, they require 5-year exp because your major need more exp to work, I guess.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

song4u said:


> Honestly, I checked on VIC Government website which is State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria
> 
> In your case, they require 5-year exp because your major need more exp to work, I guess.


Fair enough if you checked with Vic website thats the best thing. I gave u the other URL so its hassle free when you in search for something you dont know where to find.


----------



## jaga16 (Sep 1, 2016)

Dear All,

Lets say that I get a invite from Vic, what happens next?
Are the 189 and 190 pools (or queues) different?
How much time does it take after I get the invite from Vic until I get PR.

I am trying to improve my PTE scores to get 20 points in English, however until I achieve that I have to depend on state sponsorship.

My details:
Total points 55 (English 10 points)
Occupation ICT
Applied for Vic Sponsorship on 31st Aug 2016


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

jaga16 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Lets say that I get a invite from Vic, what happens next?
> Are the 189 and 190 pools (or queues) different?
> ...


12 weeks approx as mentioned by Victoria.


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

What are the pros and cons of Victoria State? For someone who is planning to get victoria nomination...


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Great.. you got invitation in a month approx. So have you lodged your visa @Kd87?


Yes applied on 13th Oct. 

UK, Singapore and India PCC and Medicals needed

UK PCC Done
India PCC Happening 
Singapore PCC Process Started


----------



## jaga16 (Sep 1, 2016)

daussie said:


> 12 weeks approx as mentioned by Victoria.


This is for getting invite from Vic right..
I was asking how much time after I've received invite .. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

jaga16 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > 12 weeks approx as mentioned by Victoria.
> ...


The published processing time for a 190 visa is 3 months.but other factors come into picture Luke number of visa cases ,your documentation,if case officer asks for any additional information etc etc..so to get an idea you can visit immitracker.com and see the average time for visa grant...each visa applicant is unique and case officer decides the grant so there is no fixed/guaranteed time to get say how long it will take for you.it varies..good luck


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jaga16 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can analyze using the analytical reports 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

jaga16 said:


> This is for getting invite from Vic right..
> I was asking how much time after I've received invite ..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


60 days to file your visa application once invited.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

New week new hopes. Good luck to everyone. Please keep the forum updated...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Guys I got rejection today. Not sure asking status worked negatively. 

Based on their e-mail my skills are not in demand in Victoria at this time. My technology stack is mainly Java.

Full hopes on NSW now. Good luck for all waiting. ...


----------



## sjnanes (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi
Friends ,

I am planning to apply 489 for NT , according to procedure I need to attach statement documenting my commitment to the NT. 

please help me if anyone have this example .

thank lot
John (Singapore)

---------------
Signature
ANZSCO : 323214 (Metal Machinist -First Class)
IELTS : 02/04/2016 ( L7,S6,R6,W6)
Skill Ass : Positive (06/09/2016)
489 (60pts with SS 10Pts)
EOI Lodge date :14/09/2016
VIC Nomination application Lodge Date : 14/09/2016
VIC ask for dec Date : 03/10/2016
VIC SS Ack : 05/10/2016


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

daussie said:


> Guys I got rejection today. Not sure asking status worked negatively.
> 
> Based on their e-mail my skills are not in demand in Victoria at this time. My technology stack is mainly Java.
> 
> Full hopes on NSW now. Good luck for all waiting. ...


Good luck with nsw and thanks for updating the status.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

daussie said:


> Guys I got rejection today. Not sure asking status worked negatively.
> 
> Based on their e-mail my skills are not in demand in Victoria at this time. My technology stack is mainly Java.
> 
> Full hopes on NSW now. Good luck for all waiting. ...


Daussie its sad to hear that. Its not because you enquired. I have read this entire thread and there have been few rejection before as well in case of java. 

Best wishes for your nsw..


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

daussie said:


> Guys I got rejection today. Not sure asking status worked negatively.
> 
> Based on their e-mail my skills are not in demand in Victoria at this time. My technology stack is mainly Java.
> 
> Full hopes on NSW now. Good luck for all waiting. ...


Very sorry to hear that Daussie. Having to wait so long only to get bad news.... That's a shame. All the best with NSW.


----------



## hasanthi (Jan 10, 2016)

daussie said:


> Guys I got rejection today. Not sure asking status worked negatively.
> 
> Based on their e-mail my skills are not in demand in Victoria at this time. My technology stack is mainly Java.
> 
> Full hopes on NSW now. Good luck for all waiting. ...



Hi daussie,

Sorry to hear about this 
Could you please tell me your occupation code and the total points you have without SS?


Thanks,
Sithari


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

*Rejction*



daussie said:


> Guys I got rejection today. Not sure asking status worked negatively.
> 
> Based on their e-mail my skills are not in demand in Victoria at this time. My technology stack is mainly Java.
> 
> Full hopes on NSW now. Good luck for all waiting. ...



After seeing this rejection reasons becuase of JAVA , i am also worried. I have my exp in Java and .Net, so that means my VIC applciation will also be rejected?


----------



## hasanthi (Jan 10, 2016)

PaulJo.kld said:


> After seeing this rejection reasons becuase of JAVA , i am also worried. I have my exp in Java and .Net, so that means my VIC applciation will also be rejected?


Me too.. I have 5+ years exp, but all in Java. I have applied for VIC, still it's been like 2 weeks. Is there a better in chance in NSW? Does anyone know?


----------



## hasanthi (Jan 10, 2016)

daussie said:


> Guys I got rejection today. Not sure asking status worked negatively.
> 
> Based on their e-mail my skills are not in demand in Victoria at this time. My technology stack is mainly Java.
> 
> Full hopes on NSW now. Good luck for all waiting. ...


Btw All the best for you NSW application !!


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Anyone knows about the chances for Data Warehousing (ETL-Informatica, SQL, PL/SQL and Unix).

I have 5+ years experiece.

Thanks,
Subin

VIC(55+5): Age: 30, PTE: 10 and Education:15
Applied on 23rd Sep and Acknowledgement on 7th Oct.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

PaulJo.kld said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I got rejection today. Not sure asking status worked negatively.
> ...


Definitely they might be approving Java folks. But volume of applicants hence competition for Java may be high. Keep hope. All the best.


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

subinkcyriac said:


> Anyone knows about the chances for Data Warehousing (ETL-Informatica, SQL, PL/SQL and Unix).
> 
> I have 5+ years experiece.
> 
> ...



Hi,
I also have 5+ years experience in data warehousing/BI and sql server. Hope there is a demand in Victoria for data warehousing and related areas. Btw, how come you don't have 5 points for experience? there should be 3 years of experience after deducting 2 years.


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

My bachelor was in mathematics and my master in software engineer completed in Nov 2015. So, they took my master degree and considered experience only from Dec 2015.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

any news anyone? Guess someone in group is closing to 12 weeks time frame..


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

Guys I got rejection today. They have specified many reasons like they got more competent applicants etc.. 

How long should I wait for next try?

Cheers!!


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

samb19802000 said:


> Guys I got rejection today. They have specified many reasons like they got more competent applicants etc..
> 
> How long should I wait for next try?
> 
> Cheers!!


Oh......hard luck Samb !!! What were your timelimes , points and its breakup.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

samb19802000 said:


> Guys I got rejection today. They have specified many reasons like they got more competent applicants etc..
> 
> How long should I wait for next try?
> 
> Cheers!!


Sorry to hear abt it Samb. You need to wait for 6months before you can apply again.

What time did you receive the email and what does the body say? remove any personal info and share the email if you can.

Thanks and good luck with NSW


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Sorry to hear abt it Samb. You need to wait for 6months before you can apply again.
> 
> What time did you receive the email and what does the body say? remove any personal info and share the email if you can.
> 
> Thanks and good luck with NSW


Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

samb19802000 said:


> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> ...


thanks for the email mate. So what are you next plans? Why not check with SA or TASMANIA.? There are some special conditions for SA so may be you consider it.


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

*CV*

Dear Experts, 

I need help. I received this from VIC today: 

"Unfortunately our Industry Panel will be unable to assess your skills based upon your current CV. Please provide a detailed CV, including further details around the description of responsibilities and daily tasks performed within employment. Ensure that this includes dates of employment specifying month and year, and clarifies any gaps in employment." 

I hv already provided above requested detailes in my provided CV. What else are they expecting? Can someone please help. My job code is ICT Business Analyst. 

Tqvm.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I need help. I received this from VIC today:
> 
> ...


Send them a cv in chronological format. Google it, u will find a sample. Providr proper dates for each position u worked on and detailed roles. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I need help. I received this from VIC today:
> 
> ...


Hello Suby,

Make sure the roles & responsibilities are very close to BA r&r. You might have used them in ACS application so refer back to it make it more clear when you write you CV. Focus on you expertise and skills and certifications as well. Be very brief on day to day activities, the project you work on, the training you given etc as all this maters a lot. 

When did you submit you case?


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

daussie said:


> Guys I got rejection today. Not sure asking status worked negatively.
> 
> Based on their e-mail my skills are not in demand in Victoria at this time. My technology stack is mainly Java.
> 
> Full hopes on NSW now. Good luck for all waiting. ...


Thats unfortunate mate. All the best for NSW. Do you mind sharing your occupation and points please.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

It looks to me that Victoria have had a review round, we're getting a lot (relatively compared to last weeks) of replies from Victoria reported here. If they are using industry panels (as the above email indicates), it's unlikely that they can have them review on a case by case basis. They are more likely to pre-screen, then review a number of applications at the same time. Perhaps we'll hear more news over the next days.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

FFacs said:


> It looks to me that Victoria have had a review round, we're getting a lot (relatively compared to last weeks) of replies from Victoria reported here. If they are using industry panels (as the above email indicates), it's unlikely that they can have them review on a case by case basis. They are more likely to pre-screen, then review a number of applications at the same time. Perhaps we'll hear more news over the next days.


I second you on this.


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Samb,

Hope you have also applied for NSW and all the best for that.

Can you please let us know if they had mentioned any timeline (12 weeks) in the VIC acknowledgement email.


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hello Suby,
> 
> Make sure the roles & responsibilities are very close to BA r&r. You might have used them in ACS application so refer back to it make it more clear when you write you CV. Focus on you expertise and skills and certifications as well. Be very brief on day to day activities, the project you work on, the training you given etc as all this maters a lot.
> 
> When did you submit you case?


Hi Aussiedreams, 

The thing is I prepared it exactly as per my ACS submission. The format was chronological as per sample in VIC website. I have listed down all my expertise, skills and certification clearly. I submitted a 4 page CV that has every role I perform daily. I'm clueless on what more to add coz I researched throughly before preparing it. Yet the are requesting it again. If u don't mind can u please share with me your CV? I won't copy anything. I just wanna see where I'm missing. I believe u must hv got it right as they never request it back from you. I don't want my CV to be the reason for them to reject me. Please assist if you could. Tqvm. 

I submitted on 6 Oct and received acknowledgement on 7 Oct. But today they are asking to resend CV. 

TQ.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Suby10 said:


> Hi Aussiedreams,
> 
> The thing is I prepared it exactly as per my ACS submission. The format was chronological as per sample in VIC website. I have listed down all my expertise, skills and certification clearly. I submitted a 4 page CV that has every role I perform daily. I'm clueless on what more to add coz I researched throughly before preparing it. Yet the are requesting it again. If u don't mind can u please share with me your CV? I won't copy anything. I just wanna see where I'm missing. I believe u must hv got it right as they never request it back from you. I don't want my CV to be the reason for them to reject me. Please assist if you could. Tqvm.
> 
> ...


Hi Suby, 
Just resend what you had sent earlier, we have seen many cases where they ask for the documents again, it is pretty normal, do not think too much.


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Suby,
> Just resend what you had sent earlier, we have seen many cases where they ask for the documents again, it is pretty normal, do not think too much.


Hi Padma, 

Are you sure? Won't they reject my application as I sent back the same CV? I don't wanna take any chances. But I've already included everything they requested and more. Yet, I don't know why are they asking it back. If they hv my earlier CV why are they asking for it back again. I'm very worried. Tq.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Suby10 said:


> Hi Padma,
> 
> Are you sure? Won't they reject my application as I sent back the same CV? I don't wanna take any chances. But I've already included everything they requested and more. Yet, I don't know why are they asking it back. If they hv my earlier CV why are they asking for it back again. I'm very worried. Tq.


Hi,
I was in the same situation as yours. I had sent them a very detailed resume, including everything they asked for. Yet, I received the same email asking for a detailed resume. When I checked with my agent, he said, Victoria is now asking the same from everyone. He updated my resume, changing the font and format here and there and asked me to send it again. I sent it, and received the acknowledgement email the very next day. I really doubt if it has something to do with the rejection (cant say for sure until I get a response ).


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi,
> I was in the same situation as yours. I had sent them a very detailed resume, including everything they asked for. Yet, I received the same email asking for a detailed resume. When I checked with my agent, he said, Victoria is now asking the same from everyone. He updated my resume, changing the font and format here and there and asked me to send it again. I sent it, and received the acknowledgement email the very next day. I really doubt if it has something to do with the rejection (cant say for sure until I get a response ).


Dear Lady$Bird, 

TQVM! Your reply really eased my worry. I was so confused on how else to improve my resume. I hv literally included every single thing required by Victoria and even more. I'm just gonna follow your advise to modify a little here n there n resubmit. Tqvm.


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Guys,

While entering the experience details in the Victoria application, should we give our actual years of work experience or the reduced experience assessed by the ACS?

My code is 261312 Developer Programmer. I have totally 5 years of experience but the ACS assessment reduced 2 years so now as per their assessment, I only have 3 years. In the Victoria application, should I enter 5 years or 3 years?

Please do help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> Guys,
> 
> While entering the experience details in the Victoria application, should we give our actual years of work experience or the reduced experience assessed by the ACS?
> 
> ...


Total years of experience.


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Wanted to go with VIC SS, its been a long time waiting for 189 & NSW SS, so lodged the visa application and dont want to miss the opportunity....lets hope everything goes positive.....Thank you all Expats


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kkvijay said:


> Wanted to go with VIC SS, its been a long time waiting for 189 & NSW SS, so lodged the visa application and dont want to miss the opportunity....lets hope everything goes positive.....Thank you all Expats


All the best


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

kkvijay said:


> Wanted to go with VIC SS, its been a long time waiting for 189 & NSW SS, so lodged the visa application and dont want to miss the opportunity....lets hope everything goes positive.....Thank you all Expats


Hi Vijay, 

You are extremely lucky as it's not easy to get VIC SS. Many are waiting for a long time and many applicants have been rejected. Mind sharing with us your profile? Just wanna know how VIC selection criteria is going. Thanks n all the best to you.


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Vic Rejected*

As expected my SS for VIC got rejected as i applied for Software Tester.

Now i created a new profile in ACS and get myself assessed as Software Engineer.
I applied with a completely new set of RR's with a new email id.

For, any one who wants to get re-assessed, here is a small trick. 
If you try to register youself with your first and last name in ACS site, it throws an error saying, your profile already exists. So just change your spelling of the last name and create your profile. After you create your new profile and save it. Then you can log back in and then update the last name with the correct spelling.

Now i am planning to go for 189
So should i withdraw the existing EOI in skillselect and launch a new one ??


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

Dont do that... you have to add few additional points which should be most related to software eng. Whatever, you change it... they have a tracker thru passport number. When did u submit... actually, you have to submit with old reference with new docs uploaded simple... it will work easy... however, be careful for any questions in ACS and DIBP.



26861232 said:


> As expected my SS for VIC got rejected as i applied for Software Tester.
> 
> Now i created a new profile in ACS and get myself assessed as Software Engineer.
> I applied with a completely new set of RR's with a new email id.
> ...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

26861232 said:


> As expected my SS for VIC got rejected as i applied for Software Tester.
> 
> Now i created a new profile in ACS and get myself assessed as Software Engineer.
> I applied with a completely new set of RR's with a new email id.
> ...


How many points do you have? dont spend money on ACS now instead see which other possibilities are thr for you increase points.

Hard luck mate on Vic.. good luck in future process.


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

Reposted below


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

As per the last year posts, the response time from VIC after October end was quicker. Many people got selected and few got rejected as well. Even the results were coming in less than 1 month for some people. Does anyone knows about it and can we expect the same scenario this year?


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> How many points do you have? dont spend money on ACS now instead see which other possibilities are thr for you increase points.
> 
> Hard luck mate on Vic.. good luck in future process.


i have 75 points now after new assessment as ACS considered 5 yrs of my exp from Jan 2011.

I got ACS done initially before writing PTE - so i went for Software tester and also at that time i dint know that VIC rejects Testers. Later i read the posts and realised that it was a mistake.
In PTE i got 81 overall..which gave me 20 points and my overall tally went up.


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

mgkarthick said:


> Dont do that... you have to add few additional points which should be most related to software eng. Whatever, you change it... they have a tracker thru passport number. When did u submit... actually, you have to submit with old reference with new docs uploaded simple... it will work easy... however, be careful for any questions in ACS and DIBP.


My ACS assessment has come out positive for Software Engineer.
I did that because with the RR's i provided earlier for Software Tester i will not get assessed for Software Engineer. So i created a new profile, new RR's and applied and got positive result.
My consultancy has suggested me this and they said they have done this earlier. 

For now its all good, but as you said..not sure if it will be a problem later with DIBP.

Now i have to Lodge a new EOI as my VIC SS has got rejected.
Will the earlier EOI and the new EOI be linked in any way after we withdraw the Earlier EOI ??


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

All the best mate...

Just create new eoi with new email id...



26861232 said:


> Reposted below


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Can someone tell me what documents we need to do after getting an invite? I haven't received it yet but I am hopeful and even if I don't get it. I will take PTE and apply in 189. But I have seen mechanical engineers being invited in 20 days after acknowledgement. However, I have completed form 80 and 1221.
Should I get PCC from both Pakistan and Saudi Arabia? 
Can anyone explain the medical examination and how long does it to take to get it's result?
I have sent my passport for renewal and I am expecting it to arrive on 4th of November. As the passport number is going to change after renewal, what troubles I might face?
Does clinics require passport for medical examinations or local ID card will suffice?
Is it possible for me to get the PCC before getting an invite. I wouldn't want to waste time. Plus, do we require PCC from every city we have lived in or countries? 

Thanks


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

mgkarthick said:


> All the best mate...
> 
> Just create new eoi with new email id...


I am planning to update the same EOI instead of creating a new one.
In Skill Select there is an option - Manage your account. There we have an option to change the email address. So i am updating it with the new email address which i used for the new ACS assessment, as we are going to give the new ACS reference while updating EOI.

Now everything will be in sync, the mail id used for new assessment and the updated mail id. Both will be same. I hope that works.

Please advise me if thats not a good idea


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

subinkcyriac said:


> As per the last year posts, the response time from VIC after October end was quicker. Many people got selected and few got rejected as well. Even the results were coming in less than 1 month for some people. Does anyone knows about it and can we expect the same scenario this year?


Hope it happens the same this year as well. Trend looks to be slow in giving grants as per the tracker and this forum but they already sent 440 invites by end of August.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

26861232 said:


> I am planning to update the same EOI instead of creating a new one.
> In Skill Select there is an option - Manage your account. There we have an option to change the email address. So i am updating it with the new email address which i used for the new ACS assessment, as we are going to give the new ACS reference while updating EOI.
> 
> Now everything will be in sync, the mail id used for new assessment and the updated mail id. Both will be same. I hope that works.
> ...


U can have the same EOI and new ACS ID wit h new assessment results.


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> U can have the same EOI and new ACS ID wit h new assessment results.


So if we resubmit the EOI after changing from 190 to 189 and attaching all the other required documents, does it get into pool immediately..?
I have 75 points in total for 189.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

26861232 said:


> So if we resubmit the EOI after changing from 190 to 189 and attaching all the other required documents, does it get into pool immediately..?
> I have 75 points in total for 189.


Yes it wil as long as its active it will. U just need to do the modifications to ur existing EOI.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes it wil as long as its active it will. U just need to do the modifications to ur existing EOI.


189 will call u in the next round once you are in Q with those points. Good luck. Also can you tell me what time (IST) VIC notified you on ur out come?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Can someone tell me what documents we need to do after getting an invite? I haven't received it yet but I am hopeful and even if I don't get it. I will take PTE and apply in 189. But I have seen mechanical engineers being invited in 20 days after acknowledgement. However, I have completed form 80 and 1221.
> Should I get PCC from both Pakistan and Saudi Arabia?
> Can anyone explain the medical examination and how long does it to take to get it's result?
> I have sent my passport for renewal and I am expecting it to arrive on 4th of November. As the passport number is going to change after renewal, what troubles I might face?
> ...


PFA of the checklist file.


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> 189 will call u in the next round once you are in Q with those points. Good luck. Also can you tell me what time (IST) VIC notified you on ur out come?


I got the rejection email on 19 Sep - 5 30 am - Monday.
I applied for Vic SS on 25th June


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

26861232 said:


> I got the rejection email on 19 Sep - 5 30 am - Monday.
> I applied for Vic SS on 25th June


5:30 AM IST is 11 AM AEDT hmmm.

Thanks mate.. and have u updated your 189 EOI yet?


----------



## Newhere (Aug 13, 2016)

Ok and when was the acknowledgement date?

I got the rejection email on 19 Sep - 5 30 am - Monday.
I applied for Vic SS on 25th June[/QUOTE]


----------



## wolverinerocks (Sep 14, 2015)

"Unfortunately our Industry Panel will be unable to assess your skills based upon your current CV. Please provide a detailed CV, including further details around the description of responsibilities and daily tasks performed within employment. Ensure that this includes dates of employment specifying month and year, and clarifies any gaps in employment."

I received this mail from Victoria but I uploaded my detailed CV which I used while I was searching jobs in India. My surprise is that it had all the employment dates and roles & responsibilities. In fact, I even referred *Victorian resume template* and modified it.

Not sure what they are expecting, can someone guide me on the format they are expecting? Should I make it similar to the one that I made for ACS?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

wolverinerocks said:


> "Unfortunately our Industry Panel will be unable to assess your skills based upon your current CV. Please provide a detailed CV, including further details around the description of responsibilities and daily tasks performed within employment. Ensure that this includes dates of employment specifying month and year, and clarifies any gaps in employment."
> 
> I received this mail from Victoria but I uploaded my detailed CV which I used while I was searching jobs in India. My surprise is that it had all the employment dates and roles & responsibilities. In fact, I even referred *Victorian resume template* and modified it.
> 
> Not sure what they are expecting, can someone guide me on the format they are expecting? Should I make it similar to the one that I made for ACS?


Quite a few people have got similar email. You can try to explain you R&R as per the skill assessed for ACS and put your expertise, skills, certifications etc. Make as detailed as possible so you dont leave anything to question.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Can someone tell me what documents we need to do after getting an invite? I haven't received it yet but I am hopeful and even if I don't get it. I will take PTE and apply in 189. But I have seen mechanical engineers being invited in 20 days after acknowledgement. However, I have completed form 80 and 1221.
> Should I get PCC from both Pakistan and Saudi Arabia?
> Can anyone explain the medical examination and how long does it to take to get it's result?
> I have sent my passport for renewal and I am expecting it to arrive on 4th of November. As the passport number is going to change after renewal, what troubles I might face?
> ...


I have attached the list of documents required.
Yes you need PCC from all the countries you lived for 12 months or more. Even multiple entries are taken into picture.
Medicals usual turn around time I have seem many cases from the hospital from my city is 1-2 weeks. Again depends on place to place.
No issue for new passport as you haven't filed you visa yet.
There is a process for doing medical examinations. refer to this Arranging a health examination
Yes you can get PCC anytime you want. And like I said PCC from all the countries you lived for 12 months or more. Even multiple entries are taken into picture.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

wolverinerocks said:


> "Unfortunately our Industry Panel will be unable to assess your skills based upon your current CV. Please provide a detailed CV, including further details around the description of responsibilities and daily tasks performed within employment. Ensure that this includes dates of employment specifying month and year, and clarifies any gaps in employment."
> 
> I received this mail from Victoria but I uploaded my detailed CV which I used while I was searching jobs in India. My surprise is that it had all the employment dates and roles & responsibilities. In fact, I even referred *Victorian resume template* and modified it.
> 
> Not sure what they are expecting, can someone guide me on the format they are expecting? Should I make it similar to the one that I made for ACS?


Just to add to what I shared earlier

Do provide a detailed CV of up to six pages, including listing specific projects, your responsibilities, tasks and achievements. And this is something I have got on an email from Vic team if you have it then good and else refer to mine

Check this for some help - *Writing your resume or CV *: How to Apply For Jobs in Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> 5:30 AM IST is 11 AM AEDT hmmm.
> 
> Thanks mate.. and have u updated your 189 EOI yet?


i have update it last night.
My agent told me that there is an Invitation round on 26/10.


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

Newhere said:


> Ok and when was the acknowledgement date?
> 
> I got the rejection email on 19 Sep - 5 30 am - Monday.
> I applied for Vic SS on 25th June


[/QUOTE]

i got the acknowledgement 3 weeks after i applied for VIC SS and got rejection after 3 months


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Suby10 said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> You are extremely lucky as it's not easy to get VIC SS. Many are waiting for a long time and many applicants have been rejected. Mind sharing with us your profile? Just wanna know how VIC selection criteria is going. Thanks n all the best to you.


My Profile is SE(Software Eng) with 6Years of Exp after ACS deducted the 2Years of 8Years. I have submitted on 30/05/2016 and rcvd invite on 23/08 but have been waiting for NSWSS, thought not to waste anymore time and proceeded with. And coming to criteria i'm not sure......i guess based on documentation they send the Invitations. Feel free to ask questions


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

26861232 said:


> i have update it last night.
> My agent told me that there is an Invitation round on 26/10.


Yes which is 25 evening IST. good luck!!


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> I have attached the list of documents required.
> Yes you need PCC from all the countries you lived for 12 months or more. Even multiple entries are taken into picture.
> Medicals usual turn around time I have seem many cases from the hospital from my city is 1-2 weeks. Again depends on place to place.
> No issue for new passport as you haven't filed you visa yet.
> ...


Thank you so much for such a detailed answer. I have a query, I moved to Saudi Arabia in May 2016. It has not been 12 months till now. Do I still need to provide PCC for Saudi?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Thank you so much for such a detailed answer. I have a query, I moved to Saudi Arabia in May 2016. It has not been 12 months till now. Do I still need to provide PCC for Saudi?


Its better you apply for it as its your current address.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes which is 25 evening IST. good luck!!


Isn't that invitation round for 189?


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Isn't that invitation round for 189?


Yes, for both SC189 and SC489.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Its better you apply for it as its your current address.


Can somebody please confirm, it's really tough for people to get things done which involves government work!


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Can somebody please confirm, it's really tough for people to get things done which involves government work!


According to this 
Character and police certificate requirements

No you don't require if its less than 12 months. But again it all depends on the case officer if he wants to ask the PCC from the current address. But as per the guidelines you don't.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Thank you so much for such a detailed answer. I have a query, I moved to Saudi Arabia in May 2016. It has not been 12 months till now. Do I still need to provide PCC for Saudi?


If you have no previous travels to Saudi then from may 2016 its 5 months approx. So not required.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Can somebody please confirm, it's really tough for people to get things done which involves government work!


anything in specific u referring to?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Isn't that invitation round for 189?


Yes its 189 invitation round


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> anything in specific u referring to?


I was referring to the PCC from my present country Saudi Arabia.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I was referring to the PCC from my present country Saudi Arabia.


Its not hard for to get PCC from Saudi. Its 1-2 hours work. Buta gain its not required for you as of now.


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Just to add to what I shared earlier
> 
> Do provide a detailed CV of up to six pages, including listing specific projects, your responsibilities, tasks and achievements. And this is something I have got on an email from Vic team if you have it then good and else refer to mine
> 
> Check this for some help - *Writing your resume or CV *: How to Apply For Jobs in Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria



Hi Aussiedream,
Are you sure about six pages cv ? in Victoria website, it says "Your CV should be around three to four pages long".


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Hi Aussiedream,
> Are you sure about six pages cv ? in Victoria website, it says "Your CV should be around three to four pages long".


I can confirm that as it was stated in the email I received asking for CV. Just an information the maximum is 6 pages. Even 2-3 pages is fine as well.


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Hi Aussiedream,
> Are you sure about six pages cv ? in Victoria website, it says "Your CV should be around three to four pages long".


Hi,
Don't worry about the no of pages provide as much information as you can thats what matter the most. My CV was 7 pages and I am also Software Engineer with 7 years experience and I got Victoria Sponsorship in Aug2016.


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi All,

When they asked me for detailed CV, I sent them in pdf format. Is it fine or they were expecting it in word file itself. I had converted the word to pdf and sent them. Please suggest.

Thanks
Subin


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

subinkcyriac said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When they asked me for detailed CV, I sent them in pdf format. Is it fine or they were expecting it in word file itself. I had converted the word to pdf and sent them. Please suggest.
> 
> ...


They would accept it no issues. So going forward please use word as I read in their website its always preferred to keep CV in word reason being who may encounter issues is what I read in some page related to Victoria.


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you

Hope some of us will have update by Oct end or Nov first.

All the best for everyone...


Subin
VIC Submitted for Software Engineer(55+5): 23rd Sep
Acknowledgement: 7th Oct


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

3 weeks are over, but I have not yet recieved the acknowledgement from Vic. Should I wait or send them an email. What is the email id. Can someone please guide me here. I applied on 29th Sep and took the print out of the submitted visa nomination application on website of VIC. Thx 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

[email protected] is the mail id from which we get the acknowledgement. As per the earlier posts, there were cases which took 3-4 weeks for the acknowledgement. I am not sure. Let others also suggest on this. Please wait for experts response.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

subinkcyriac said:


> [email protected] is the mail id from which we get the acknowledgement. As per the earlier posts, there were cases which took 3-4 weeks for the acknowledgement. I am not sure. Let others also suggest on this. Please wait for experts response.


Ok thx Subin !

regards, Rajeev


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> 3 weeks are over, but I have not yet recieved the acknowledgement from Vic. Should I wait or send them an email. What is the email id. Can someone please guide me here. I applied on 29th Sep and took the print out of the submitted visa nomination application on website of VIC. Thx
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Dont worry I applied on 6 Sept and got my Ack. on 26 Sept. They will send it soon.


----------



## wolverinerocks (Sep 14, 2015)

rahejarajeev said:


> 3 weeks are over, but I have not yet recieved the acknowledgement from Vic. Should I wait or send them an email. What is the email id. Can someone please guide me here. I applied on 29th Sep and took the print out of the submitted visa nomination application on website of VIC. Thx
> 
> regards, Rajeev


[email protected]

I got acknowledgement right next day after submitting application from this id.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Dont worry I applied on 6 Sept and got my Ack. on 26 Sept. They will send it soon.


Ok will wait. Thx 


regards, Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

wolverinerocks said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I got acknowledgement right next day after submitting application from this id.


Ok thx !

regards, Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

While filling VIC nomination application there was a question to mention total DIP points excluding nomination points. I mentioned 55 ? Was that right or I did a mistake. If yes then how can I rectify it. Pls guide.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> While filling VIC nomination application there was a question to mention total DIP points excluding nomination points. I mentioned 55 ? Was that right or I did a mistake. If yes then how can I rectify it. Pls guide.
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Dont remember that but u said the question was DIBP points excluding SS points then its fine. You cannot modify the application once its filed.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

rahejarajeev said:


> While filling VIC nomination application there was a question to mention total DIP points excluding nomination points. I mentioned 55 ? Was that right or I did a mistake. If yes then how can I rectify it. Pls guide.
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Q1.6 Please provide your DIBP points mark e.g. 60

where did you read excluding nominations points ???


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Q1.6 Please provide your DIBP points mark e.g. 60
> 
> where did you read excluding nominations points ???


There was a question mark in front of that ,where if I keep the cursor, it pops up and mentions that do not include nomination points.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

rahejarajeev said:


> There was a question mark in front of that ,where if I keep the cursor, it pops up and mentions that do not include nomination points.
> 
> regards, Rajeev


oh... I have made a huge mistake then....i mentioned 60 points. I have 55 without state.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> oh... I have made a huge mistake then....i mentioned 60 points. I have 55 without state.


Even I am not sure I did right or wrong as their wordings were little confusing to me . I read many times and concluded that they are saying to exclude those nomination points . 
Anyone who has filled the form and got the invite please confirm. Although I feel that they will check the EOI and can see the actual points first. 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

rahejarajeev said:


> Even I am not sure I did right or wrong as their wordings were little confusing to me . I read many times and concluded that they are saying to exclude those nomination points .
> Anyone who has filled the form and got the invite please confirm. Although I feel that they will check the EOI and can see the actual points first.
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Have you submitted the application ?


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Have you submitted the application ?


Yes 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Even I am not sure I did right or wrong as their wordings were little confusing to me . I read many times and concluded that they are saying to exclude those nomination points .
> Anyone who has filled the form and got the invite please confirm. Although I feel that they will check the EOI and can see the actual points first.
> 
> regards, Rajeev



Q1.6 Please provide your DIBP points mark e.g. 60 Maximum of 3 characters

(For most Australian general skilled migration visas, your application will be assessed against the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points test. You can claim points under a range of different factors. The maximum points that can be claimed in any one factor reflect how valuable those characteristics are in the Australian labour market or in assisting settlement. Potential nomination points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question.)

SOLUTION: You need to fill what are the DIPB points which is inclusive of SS points.

@Rajeev its doesnt say that its exclusive of SS anywhere.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

rahejarajeev said:


> Yes
> 
> regards, Rajeev


I think you should not worry

I didn't check the question mark...how I forgot this.. 
Their question is 
*Q1.6 Please provide your DIBP points mark e.g. 60*
so when I filled EOI I got 60 points....and entered in the same in Victoria application


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Potential nomination points not to be included means ? Not to include those 5 points .....I think.
But if it is wrong then what should I now as it could be the reason for me not getting acknowledgement....Pls advise 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

I cannot edit the submitted application as I submitted on 29th Sep.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

No buddy... we should exclude 5 points which state nominations (190).ITs clearly mentoned there (Potential nomination points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question.). 

If it is 55 + 5, applicant should mention 55.

Hope it helps.




aussiedream87 said:


> Q1.6 Please provide your DIBP points mark e.g. 60 Maximum of 3 characters
> 
> (For most Australian general skilled migration visas, your application will be assessed against the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points test. You can claim points under a range of different factors. The maximum points that can be claimed in any one factor reflect how valuable those characteristics are in the Australian labour market or in assisting settlement. Potential nomination points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question.)
> 
> ...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Potential nomination points not to be included means ? Not to include those 5 points .....I think.
> But if it is wrong then what should I now as it could be the reason for me not getting acknowledgement....Pls advise
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Well it should be fine even if you entered incorrect marks as they will verify the points with DIBP. I have put 65 (60+5).


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mgkarthick said:


> No buddy... we should exclude 5 points which state nominations (190).ITs clearly mentoned there (Potential nomination points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question.).
> 
> If it is 55 + 5, applicant should mention 55.
> 
> Hope it helps.


 Yes dint read *(do not include)* Well this is exclusive of SS points. I have put 65


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have entered 60. 

I have 55 + 5. 
Is it fine ??


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> I have entered 60.
> 
> I have 55 + 5.
> Is it fine ??


Its okay now as we cant correct it. I also added SS points in that application. It wont matter much as they verify the case closely with skillselect. They will invite people based on skillsets and job requirements and not with respect to points we score.

So dont worry.


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I submitted my Victoria application 11 weeks ago. I am now thinking to create a new EOI for NSW to increase my chance of getting my 190 visa. Is it a good idea?

Please do reply! Thanks in advance!

PS: My ANZCO code is 261312 Developer Programmer. I have about 5 years of total experience (ACS: 3 years). I have score overall 7 in the English test.


----------



## jaga16 (Sep 1, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submitted my Victoria application 11 weeks ago. I am now thinking to create a new EOI for NSW to increase my chance of getting my 190 visa. Is it a good idea?
> 
> ...


Points without state sponsorshi

Even I am in same boat... Waiting.. 
Same occupation code with 55 points..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaga16 (Sep 1, 2016)

jaga16 said:


> Points without state sponsorshi
> 
> Even I am in same boat... Waiting..
> Same occupation code with 55 points..
> ...


I meant to ask, points without state sponsorship are?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

jaga16 said:


> Points without state sponsorshi
> 
> Even I am in same boat... Waiting..
> Same occupation code with 55 points..
> ...


I have 60 points without a state sponsorship (i.e. 60+5). I am desperately waiting for Victoria's approval but I can't trust them 100% because of their high volume of rejections.

I have noticed that few ICT (2613) people apply for two states simultaneously and getting an invite from either of them. I have applied only for Victoria till now. But I am thinking to apply for NSW too.

I want to know if this is a good idea to apply for NSW now or it is better waiting for Victoria a little longer.


----------



## jev1 (Oct 15, 2016)

samb19802000 said:


> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Mate! I'm a Mechanical Engineer too, waiting for EA feedback. why don't you try other states?


----------



## jaga16 (Sep 1, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> I have 60 points without a state sponsorship (i.e. 60+5). I am desperately waiting for Victoria's approval but I can't trust them 100% because of their high volume of rejections.
> 
> I have noticed that few ICT (2613) people apply for two states simultaneously and getting an invite from either of them. I have applied only for Victoria till now. But I am thinking to apply for NSW too.
> 
> I want to know if this is a good idea to apply for NSW now or it is better waiting for Victoria a little longer.


Yeah, no harm in applying for another state.

I guess you have already applied for 189 as you have already 60 points?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raghav8 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey all,
When applying for state nomination, can we use the same certified true copies (which were earlier used for ACS skills assessment) or should we just submit a normal scan copy of the originals??
What did you submit?

Cheers!!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

raghavatulasi said:


> Hey all,
> When applying for state nomination, can we use the same certified true copies (which were earlier used for ACS skills assessment) or should we just submit a normal scan copy of the originals??
> What did you submit?
> 
> Cheers!!


Name each document appropriately – for example "passport", "employment" and "resume".
Ensure that each document is clear and easy to read.
Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy.
Where possible, upload the files as pdf documents and ensure that the size of the files are not too big, as this can significantly slow down the upload process.


----------



## raghav8 (Oct 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Name each document appropriately – for example "passport", "employment" and "resume".
> Ensure that each document is clear and easy to read.
> Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy.
> Where possible, upload the files as pdf documents and ensure that the size of the files are not too big, as this can significantly slow down the upload process.


Sure, thank you!


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

jaga16 said:


> Yeah, no harm in applying for another state.
> 
> I guess you have already applied for 189 as you have already 60 points?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes, I already have applied for 189. But there's no invite yet. And the points for ICT candidates aren't going down. It stays at 65 from July this year.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

sharihar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted vic state nomination app for Chemist occupation (234211) on 29-July-2016 and ack. mail received on 22-Aug-2016.
> 
> ...


Hi did you received any update from Victoria. .

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

New weeks new hopes.. Did anyone receive any update from victoria's end??


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> New weeks new hopes.. Did anyone receive any update from victoria's end??


Dear members - i received the below mail from vic state. what should i make out of this. i need some guidance in responding to the questions below. i do have friends and connects in VIC. should i mention that now. also should i reply to this e-mail or write a new e-mail. Please advise my friends 

Dear Sudeep GHOSH,

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 

We note from the application that you lived and worked in NSW from 2013 to 2015. We also note that you have two friends who live in NSW where you have worked.

In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years. 

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:

 Why you have not visited Victoria on your previous trip/s to Australia
 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the state in which you previously lived
 Why you do not want to live in the state in which you previously lived
 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states in which you already have friend connections
 Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states

If we do not receive this statement within one month the file will be closed.

We look forward to your response.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

The same questions were asked to a guy who visited "other state" even for 1 week duration. Since you lived in NSW for close to 2 years, you need to justify with more strong points or highly convincing commitment letter on why you prefer VIC over NSW. Normally VIC prefers applicants who had VIC links in the past. All the best.



sudeep73 said:


> Dear members - i received the below mail from vic state. what should i make out of this. i need some guidance in responding to the questions below. i do have friends and connects in VIC. should i mention that now. also should i reply to this e-mail or write a new e-mail. Please advise my friends
> 
> Dear Sudeep GHOSH,
> 
> ...


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Dear members - i received the below mail from vic state. what should i make out of this. i need some guidance in responding to the questions below. i do have friends and connects in VIC. should i mention that now. also should i reply to this e-mail or write a new e-mail. Please advise my friends
> 
> Dear Sudeep GHOSH,
> 
> ...


Brother, they are asking for a commitment letter. I recommend that you should be very careful while writing this letter. This usually happen to people who have applied to multiple states or they have any connections to any other states. 

Please share your occupation code and timeline. 

Regards


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Guys,

Do we need to verify our all documents such as CV/ EXP letters by a JP or some other authorize person before uploading them to the VIC EOI application ??


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Dear All,

Could someone please clear my ambiguity about apply for state sponsorship!! 

I have applied in the skillselect on 09-Sep-16 checking both the option for visa as 189 and 190. I selected ANY in the preferred state for getting the nomination from.

So now my question is that, do i need to apply for the Victoria SS separately?? or putting skillselect file is enough. As in case of NSW you respond only once you receive the nomination from the state.
And one more not so related question: How are the prospect of Software engineer in testing in Melbourne.

Thanks,
Nitish


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do we need to verify our all documents such as CV/ EXP letters by a JP or some other authorize person before uploading them to the VIC EOI application ??



Not required. You will be asked declaration letter, CV, assessment letter in my case its ACS and English test result like pte or ielts etc.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sainini said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Could someone please clear my ambiguity about apply for state sponsorship!!
> 
> ...


Refer to below post as multiple responses went out.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sainini said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Could someone please clear my ambiguity about apply for state sponsorship!!
> 
> ...


First make changes on your eoi where u marked ANY. Choose NSW or Victoria based on which state u want to and create another eoi for other state and choose thr respective state. Choosing any won't maximize the chances to any state. As any will make the eoi not visible to state teams.

Second thing if u make a new eoi for Victoria then u need to go to their website and file another application with Victorian govt. Website. Doing this the eoi will be active and Vic team will start its assessment and unlike NSW there is no nomination stage in Vic. So they take up to 12 weeks to give their outcome.

Need any help feel free to ask.

Excuse typos. Sent from mobile browser.


----------



## Neha Grover (Apr 15, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> First make changes on your eoi where u marked ANY. Choose NSW or Victoria based on which state u want to and create another eoi for other state and choose thr respective state. Choosing any won't maximize the chances to any state. As any will make the eoi not visible to state teams.
> 
> Second thing if u make a new eoi for Victoria then u need to go to their website and file another application with Victorian govt. Website. Doing this the eoi will be active and Vic team will start its assessment and unlike NSW there is no nomination stage in Vic. So they take up to 12 weeks to give their outcome.
> 
> ...


Hey aussiedrea

As you suggested someone to create multiple EOI mentioning interest in different states. I'm not aware of this option. Even I want to apply for both VIC and NSW. Please can you let me know how can we submit 2 EOI's, Is it possible with the same Skillselect account? or do we need to create 2 separate accounts?

Thanks


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> First make changes on your eoi where u marked ANY. Choose NSW or Victoria based on which state u want to and create another eoi for other state and choose thr respective state. Choosing any won't maximize the chances to any state. As any will make the eoi not visible to state teams.
> 
> Second thing if u make a new eoi for Victoria then u need to go to their website and file another application with Victorian govt. Website. Doing this the eoi will be active and Vic team will start its assessment and unlike NSW there is no nomination stage in Vic. So they take up to 12 weeks to give their outcome.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response. So i will select NSW in my existing EOI and create a new one for the Victoria as well.

Back to my original question, So for Victoria it is a prerequisite to apply via Victoria website. Sorry to ask but i am not able to comprehend whether registration on vic-website is done once you receive the nomination similar to NSW process or u have to do both, registering on the Victoria site and putting an eoi for the Victoria SS at the same time. 

I appreciate the help!! 
Thanks,
Nitish


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Neha Grover said:


> Hey aussiedrea
> 
> As you suggested someone to create multiple EOI mentioning interest in different states. I'm not aware of this option. Even I want to apply for both VIC and NSW. Please can you let me know how can we submit 2 EOI's, Is it possible with the same Skillselect account? or do we need to create 2 separate accounts?
> 
> Thanks


Yes Neha.

If you want to apply for two different states then you need to have 2 different EOI's. You can have same EMAIL & PASSWORD thats not an issue. It wont be of any problem.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bulletak said:


> link to skillselect on dibp website has been changed:
> 
> skillselect


fyi


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Brother, they are asking for a commitment letter. I recommend that you should be very careful while writing this letter. This usually happen to people who have applied to multiple states or they have any connections to any other states.
> 
> Please share your occupation code and timeline.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Bonkers911. Also any do's and dont's i need to be aware of. Also how detailed should the responses be. very detailed or precise, to the point and proof points. I would appreciate if any body can share experience 

ANZCO code - 261111 (Business Analyst)
ACS -+VE on 13-11-2015
PTE A - 10 points - 12-10-2016
age - 15
PTE - 10
Qualification - 15
work experience - 15
State nomination - 5
Total - 60 

EOI - 12-10-2016
VIC application - 12-10-2016
Acknowledgement - 14-10-2016
Questioned rasied - 24-10-2016
asked to submit nomination declaration - 24-10-2016


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Thanks Bonkers911. Also any do's and dont's i need to be aware of. Also how detailed should the responses be. very detailed or precise, to the point and proof points. I would appreciate if any body can share experience
> 
> ANZCO code - 261111 (Business Analyst)
> ACS -+VE on 13-11-2015
> ...


Can u tell me if u have mentioned abt any friends or family in Australia? I'll share the info to u.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Thanks Bonkers911. Also any do's and dont's i need to be aware of. Also how detailed should the responses be. very detailed or precise, to the point and proof points. I would appreciate if any body can share experience
> 
> ANZCO code - 261111 (Business Analyst)
> ACS -+VE on 13-11-2015
> ...


Could you tell me what are was that Vic team asked u for ?


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Can u tell me if u have mentioned abt any friends or family in Australia? I'll share the info to u.


Yes, about 2 close friends in sydney as they had asked about friends in australia , however now i am putting a tablle for all my friends and professional connects in melbourne. what do you say


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Yes, about 2 close friends in sydney as they had asked about friends in australia , however now i am putting a tablle for all my friends and professional connects in melbourne. what do you say


no harm go ahead with it. And can you tell me what did they ask you for?


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Thanks Bonkers911. Also any do's and dont's i need to be aware of. Also how detailed should the responses be. very detailed or precise, to the point and proof points. I would appreciate if any body can share experience
> 
> ANZCO code - 261111 (Business Analyst)
> ACS -+VE on 13-11-2015
> ...


Hi Sundeep,

Your case is progressing nicely. I am also ICT BA applied on 29th Sep, rec'd the acknowledgement today with 55+5 (same as yours ). Hope things might run fast for me as well. 😁😁....But I would need your help If something is being asked from CO. Best of luck for your VISA 👍👍

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Sundeep,
> 
> Your case is progressing nicely. I am also ICT BA applied on 29th Sep, rec'd the acknowledgement today with 55+5 (same as yours ). Hope things might run fast for me as well. 😁😁....But I would need your help If something is being asked from CO. Best of luck for your VISA 👍👍
> 
> ...


Hey rajeev,

What are ur time lines?


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hey rajeev,
> 
> What are ur time lines?


29th Sep Application Submitted
25th Oct Rec'd Acknowledgement

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> 29th Sep Application Submitted
> 25th Oct Rec'd Acknowledgement
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Thanks and all the best.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

what ever is the case they would give result in 3months max.So all the best


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Thx Sandeep & AussieDream !! Best of luck to both of you as well.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## greenteh (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi All, I am new in this forum. Just wondering is anyone applying under 234999 Natural and Physical Science Professionals nec? 

Cheers.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi all, 
Can anyone on the forum please confirm me after how much duration a person can reapply for the Vic State sponsorship after getting rejection. If possible please share the link to Vic State site mentioning that. 

Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone on the forum please confirm me after how much duration a person can reapply for the Vic State sponsorship after getting rejection. If possible please share the link to Vic State site mentioning that.
> 
> Thanks


As far as I know its 6 months.


----------



## telly_ (Aug 2, 2016)

My husband got his invite this morning. 

ICT Security Engineer with 55+5 points. Today is our 15th week (102 days of waiting). He applied SS on 15 July 2016.


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

1


telly_ said:


> My husband got his invite this morning.
> 
> ICT Security Engineer with 55+5 points. Today is our 15th week (102 days of waiting). He applied SS on 15 July 2016.


That's awesome! Congratulations! :cheer2: Could you please tell us when did he get the acknowledgement email?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

telly_ said:


> My husband got his invite this morning.
> 
> ICT Security Engineer with 55+5 points. Today is our 15th week (102 days of waiting). He applied SS on 15 July 2016.


Great news. Congratulations 

Could please be kind enough to help with understanding when did he file his case when did Vic contact him etc.

Many thanks!!


----------



## telly_ (Aug 2, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Great news. Congratulations
> 
> Could please be kind enough to help with understanding when did he file his case when did Vic contact him etc.
> 
> Many thanks!!


15 July - Applied SS
03 Aug - Vic requested for commitment letter
04 Aug - Sent commitment letter
25 Oct - Invite received


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

telly_ said:


> 15 July - Applied SS
> 03 Aug - Vic requested for commitment letter
> 04 Aug - Sent commitment letter
> 25 Oct - Invite received


Great. Could you please apprise us why was the commitment letter asked? Thank you in advance!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

telly_ said:


> 15 July - Applied SS
> 03 Aug - Vic requested for commitment letter
> 04 Aug - Sent commitment letter
> 25 Oct - Invite received


thanks for prompt response @Telly. So once you have send the commitment letter when did you receive acknowledgement email where it says you need to wait for 12 weeks for the outcome?


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

telly_ said:


> My husband got his invite this morning.
> 
> ICT Security Engineer with 55+5 points. Today is our 15th week (102 days of waiting). He applied SS on 15 July 2016.


Great news @Telly. Good luck for rest of the process. 

Thanks for keeping all of us posted.

Regards,
Srinivas


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

Got Invitation for 189 Visa in today's Round.(75 Points)
Earlier was rejected for Vic.


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Great..all the best for rest of the processes.


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

subinkcyriac said:


> Great..all the best for rest of the processes.


Will there be any hiccups even in this stage or will it be a cakewalk..??


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

26861232 said:


> Will there be any hiccups even in this stage or will it be a cakewalk..??



Congrats! And get your documents right then nothing should worry you.


----------



## 26861232 (Jul 12, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congrats! And get your documents right then nothing should worry you.


Thanks bro..!!


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

We now have begun to see some small movement in responses from Victoria. I applied on 22nd July so hopefully another weeks wait for outcome I would presume.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> We now have begun to see some small movement in responses from Victoria. I applied on 22nd July so hopefully another weeks wait for outcome I would presume.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


I also applied on July 22 under 263111. Waiting for their reply... Yes hopefully next week...


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

I applied on August 10 and got an acknowledgement on August 29. I am hoping the same! :ranger:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

lets all keep the momentum running and wish things go as we wish.


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to apply for SS for VIC under 263111 60 points (65 with SS). I have few queries for which I need urgent help

a) I have completed my Masters from UK last year. For ACS assessment, I have used my experience only after my graduation and have not included my Masters as that would have counted my experience as Nil.

For Vic CV .. should I include my Masters in CV or exclude? (Taking into account Form 80 as well)

b) How much money do I need to show in Vic appln. online for me, my spouse and my son?

Please provide suggestions. Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to apply for SS for VIC under 263111 60 points (65 with SS). I have few queries for which I need urgent help
> 
> ...


1.You can include ur masters and for Victoria your over all experience is considered.

2. If look at their website they say for individual you need to have 30k AUD. If u are family or two then little more and so on. You will not be asked to show the but, It's just a heads up to you to know these costs while u are in Vic during the initial days where you need to able to support yourself and dependents.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

I applied VC SS for systems analyst with 70(65+5) points on 17th oct.Got ack on 18th oct.can someone advise normally how much time they take.as far as i am aware max is 12 weeks but what is fastest or average currently.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sandeep_iimt said:


> I applied VC SS for systems analyst with 70(65+5) points on 17th oct.Got ack on 18th oct.can someone advise normally how much time they take.as far as i am aware max is 12 weeks but what is fastest or average currently.


For VIC we have seen people getting the invitation in few weeks and few months so only catch here is patience. If you have any Aussie exp. it will make a difference esp Vic experience you ll be invited faster.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks Mate.Hoping to get invite before ny vacation starts


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Thanks Mate.Hoping to get invite before ny vacation starts


I hope for the same too


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> 1.You can include ur masters and for Victoria your over all experience is considered.
> 
> 2. If look at their website they say for individual you need to have 30k AUD. If u are family or two then little more and so on. You will not be asked to show the but, It's just a heads up to you to know these costs while u are in Vic during the initial days where you need to able to support yourself and dependents.


Thanks mate


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

It has been mentioned in the Victoria state sponsorship page that for the ANZSCO 261111 (Business Analyst) job, there is a minimum requirement of 5 years to get the sponsorship. I have 7 years 9 months of experience. However during my ACS skill assessment they have deducted 4 years to meet the skill(since I was from ECE) left with 3 years and 9 months that I can use for claiming my points. Now my query is; am I meeting this requirement of 5 years or not. Please could someone answer this question.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> It has been mentioned in the Victoria state sponsorship page that for the ANZSCO 261111 (Business Analyst) job, there is a minimum requirement of 5 years to get the sponsorship. I have 7 years 9 months of experience. However during my ACS skill assessment they have deducted 4 years to meet the skill(since I was from ECE) left with 3 years and 9 months that I can use for claiming my points. Now my query is; am I meeting this requirement of 5 years or not. Please could someone answer this question.


You can apply and note you need to consider the total years of experience for Vic.


----------



## bemit (Jul 7, 2016)

I received VIC SS nomination exactly 2 weeks from the first acknowledgement. Though I applied under the international PhD stream. Here is my timeline:

261312 - Developer Programmer (Offshore)
15-05-2016 - ACS applied
03-06-2016 - ACS +ve (4 yrs work exp deducted, MRes ICT units not assessed but PhD assessed +vely) - 0 pt work exp.
05-07-2016 - PTE (L69, R63, S50, W79) - 0 pt
16-07-2016 - IELTS (L7, R9, S8, W6.5) - 0 pt
01-08-2016 - ACS appeal
11-08-2016 - IELTS EOR (Writing)
18-08-2016 - ACS appeal rejected
19-08-2016 - ACS appeal escalation (Asked to submit a new application with additional docs for MRes)
21-09-2016 - ACS new application and request for appeal fee refund
23-09-2016 - ACS appeal fee refund accepted
28-09-2016 - IELTS EOR successful (L7, R9, S8, W7) - 10 pts
30-09-2016 - ACS +ve (2 yrs work exp deduction)
01-10-2016 - EOI submitted (189 - 60 pts, 190 - 60+5 pts)
Age - 25, Education - 20, Work Exp - 5, English - 10
07-10-2016 - Applied VIC SS (Int'l PhD Stream)
10-10-2016 - VIC aknowledgement
17-10-2016 - Hand signed declaration requested & sent
18-10-2016 - Declaration acknowledgement
24-10-2016 - VIC Nomination/EOI Invitation
25-10-2016 - PCCs requested
28-10-2016 - Medicals
? - Visa lodged
? - Visa grant


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

That's amazing! I never thought Victoria could grant nomination this quick! Did you do PhD from an Australian University?



bemit said:


> I received VIC SS nomination exactly 2 weeks from the first acknowledgement. Though I applied under the international PhD stream. Here is my timeline:
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer (Offshore)
> 15-05-2016 - ACS applied
> ...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

bemit said:


> I received VIC SS nomination exactly 2 weeks from the first acknowledgement. Though I applied under the international PhD stream. Here is my timeline:
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer (Offshore)
> 15-05-2016 - ACS applied
> ...


Ha ha, you're persistent aren't you. Nice one.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bemit said:


> I received VIC SS nomination exactly 2 weeks from the first acknowledgement. Though I applied under the international PhD stream. Here is my timeline:
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer (Offshore)
> 15-05-2016 - ACS applied
> ...


Congrats! 

Quick one - have u studied any course in Australia?


----------



## bemit (Jul 7, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> That's amazing! I never thought Victoria could grant nomination this quick! Did you do PhD from an Australian University?


No, my PhD is from Spain. 2 weeks is the average processing time of the streamlined pathway for international PhD graduates.


----------



## bemit (Jul 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Quick one - have u studied any course in Australia?


No, I have never studied in Australia.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

I applied to Victoria on 22nd July and received ack on 9th Aug. Anyone with similar time line who is waiting or received any response from vic recently. I hope next week is the final week of waiting.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> I applied to Victoria on 22nd July and received ack on 9th Aug. Anyone with similar time line who is waiting or received any response from vic recently. I hope next week is the final week of waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


I applied on July 22 too but I recieved my ack letter on Aug 24. The reason for delay is they contacted me on Aug 15 and asked questions and I replied to them after 9 days. 

So on the whole, 12 weeks starts from ack letter.. Patience is the key...


----------



## greenteh (Oct 25, 2016)

bemit said:


> I received VIC SS nomination exactly 2 weeks from the first acknowledgement. Though I applied under the international PhD stream. Here is my timeline:
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer (Offshore)
> 15-05-2016 - ACS applied
> ...


Congrats bemit!
Did Vic count your PhD study as work experience?


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

As per the tracker, the last major invites from VIC was in August. Almost two months completed now. Many are waiting from July for the updates.

All the best for everyone. Hope some will get positive update next week...


Software Engineer
Applied: 23rd Sep (55+5)
Acknowledgement: 7th Oct.


----------



## daralcan (Jan 20, 2016)

bemit said:


> I received VIC SS nomination exactly 2 weeks from the first acknowledgement. Though I applied under the international PhD stream. Here is my timeline:
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer (Offshore)
> 15-05-2016 - ACS applied
> ...


Congrats bemit!


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

bemit said:


> No, my PhD is from Spain. 2 weeks is the average processing time of the streamlined pathway for international PhD graduates.


Hello,

I have got the mail from victoria stating that In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:

 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories in which you have applied
 Why you do not want to live in the other states/territories in which you have applied
 Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

From your messages i have got to know that you also filled the same. ...I have to fill all this on white paper and sign and scan.. Right??? Is it just a 2-3 lines or do we have to ellaborate this??


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have got the mail from victoria stating that In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:
> 
> ...


This is commitment letter so when you write this make sure you put all your efforts on this (u can write it on a word document) This plays a key role for getting invitation from VIC govt. So write up can be written as an essay and needs to covers the above asked questions and write it in own words.Tthere is no template or such it all depends on how you write and what you write. Let me know if you need some help.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> This is commitment letter so when you write this make sure you put all your efforts on this (u can write it on a word document) This plays a key role for getting invitation from VIC govt. So write up can be written as an essay and needs to covers the above asked questions and write it in own words.Tthere is no template or such it all depends on how you write and what you write. Let me know if you need some help.


Yes this is a very important document and must be carefully thought through so take your time. Should not be too long or too short. i would say not more than 2 pages with 10 font size. You should be able to convince the state.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Guys anybody who got invitation in august or September received their grants by now ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Guys anybody who got invitation in august or September received their grants by now ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did see few of them but they were invited by NSW.. Haven't seen any VIC applicants. You may want to check here if incase some one updated their case. https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## bemit (Jul 7, 2016)

greenteh said:


> Congrats bemit!
> Did Vic count your PhD study as work experience?


Not my PhD study per se, I held a paid teaching and research assistant position that has little to do with my research work. Before it was assessed, ACS requested an additional certification letter on the dedication time of the position that states that the teaching and research duties did not count towards the completion of my PhD.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

kd87 said:


> I had to address the below questions in my commitment letter
> 
> 1. Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories in which you have applied for.
> 
> ...


Hi KD - i got asked the same set of questions. your case is quite similar to mime.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

kd87 said:


> And according to me, vic asking for a letter is a good sign. Bcoz you now have the opportunity to explain to them things in details about yourself and to prove to them that you would be an asset to vic which gives you an edge over the others. Just my opinion might be wrong.


Hi KD87 - Congrats!!!


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Looks like myself, Kd87 & Oracle.2015 we all have similar questions


Me too Aussiedream87


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> The same questions were asked to a guy who visited "other state" even for 1 week duration. Since you lived in NSW for close to 2 years, you need to justify with more strong points or highly convincing commitment letter on why you prefer VIC over NSW. Normally VIC prefers applicants who had VIC links in the past. All the best.


Thanks Hari


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Could you tell me what are was that Vic team asked u for ?


 Why you have not visited Victoria on your previous trip/s to Australia
 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the state in which you previously lived
 Why you do not want to live in the state in which you previously lived
 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states in which you already have friend connections
 Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Sundeep,
> 
> Your case is progressing nicely. I am also ICT BA applied on 29th Sep, rec'd the acknowledgement today with 55+5 (same as yours ). Hope things might run fast for me as well. 😁😁....But I would need your help If something is being asked from CO. Best of luck for your VISA 👍👍
> 
> ...


Thanks Rajeev - Wish you and everybody the very best. My observation so far is that Vic is very discretionary,


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


>  Why you have not visited Victoria on your previous trip/s to Australia
>  Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the state in which you previously lived
>  Why you do not want to live in the state in which you previously lived
>  Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states in which you already have friend connections
>  Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states



Cool most of them were asked similar quesrions. Cover all the points which were asked in the email and give a strong justification why u chose Vic. Cheers


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Guys, I filed my visa on 17th September 2016 and CO was assigned within a weeks of time. He then requested me to provide additional documents like pcc,health certificate & form 80, which I shared it before 17th October 2016. With all these been said, any idea by when would I get the grant. Also any senior blogger please advise on how e visa would look like.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## greenteh (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi All, I got invited yesterday. Good luck to those who are waiting, your invitation will come soon.
Belows are my point break and timelines:
Occupation: Natural and Physical Science Professionals nec - 234999
Age: 30
Qualification: 20 (PhD)
English: 0 (IELTS 6.5)
Work experience: 10 (5 years)
Partner Skill: 5
Total: 65+5
EOI submitted: 29 July 2016
Acknowledgement: 5 August 2016
Invitation: 28 Oct 2016


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

greenteh said:


> Hi All, I got invited yesterday. Good luck to those who are waiting, your invitation will come soon.
> Belows are my point break and timelines:
> Occupation: Natural and Physical Science Professionals nec - 234999
> Age: 30
> ...




Congrats Mate


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Congratulations greenteh 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1troeagle (Dec 17, 2015)

stailions333 said:


> Guys, I filed my visa on 17th September 2016 and CO was assigned within a weeks of time. He then requested me to provide additional documents like pcc,health certificate & form 80, which I shared it before 17th October 2016. With all these been said, any idea by when would I get the grant. Also any senior blogger please advise on how e visa would look like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey there, 

once you submit the requested documents,.. it will be 2-4 weeks before a CO looks at your case again. and depending on the complexity of your case you could receive your grant as little as 1 day .


evisa is linked your passport. Once you receive your grant you will receive a PDF with the grant number, and more details on the validity of the visa, IED etc.

Australian border control authorities wont need any further proof. 

if your prospective employer, bank or landlord need to verify your visa they can do is via the VEVO system. 
(Google MyVevo as I am unable to post links)

they will need your visa reference number/Grant, DOB and passport number to access the above/


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

n1troeagle said:


> Hey there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks a ton mate.....that was comprehensive insight.....it's already been 2 weeks that I have shared all requested documents.....fingers crossed and praying to god that CO issues grant now instead of asking for any additional documents.......buddy in addition are there any chance that CO would still ask for additional document ? I was in an assumption that they have issued me pending documents list post review of all the documents that I have shared ? Is my assumption right ? Also will the CO be same as the one who shared me the pending documents list ? And is he gonna stay till the end of my CO grant process ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

n1troeagle said:


> Hey there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would say 2-12 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1troeagle (Dec 17, 2015)

stailions333 said:


> Thanks a ton mate.....that was comprehensive insight.....it's already been 2 weeks that I have shared all requested documents.....fingers crossed and praying to god that CO issues grant now instead of asking for any additional documents.......buddy in addition are there any chance that CO would still ask for additional document ? I was in an assumption that they have issued me pending documents list post review of all the documents that I have shared ? Is my assumption right ? Also will the CO be same as the one who shared me the pending documents list ? And is he gonna stay till the end of my CO grant process ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



They do review your documents before sending you the list of pending docs, and in most cases these documents will be sufficient. :fingerscrossed:
You might be assigned to a different CO even if the next CO requests more documents. Assigned CO changes each refresh cycle.


----------



## tkl (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for the nature of my work and technology, I am currently working as a software engineer from my home country for a US company. The company agree to keep me as an employee with this arrangement even after I move to Australia (if I got my PR). I understand that for some state nominations, a job offer/confirmation is required, others preferred. 

I wonder if my situation qualified, or at least help. I remember seeing two forms/documents/letters that I need to submit with regard to this for Victoria nomination. One is the Confirmation of Employment, which look straight forward to me. There is another document that I need to fill in the ABN (Australia Business Number), which my employer won't be able to provide.

Could any kind soul here advise how should I go about this? Or should I just not mentioning anything about this job? Because I am not sure if Australia government (esp. states) prefers the applicants to work for the local companies rather than an overseas companies.

TIA.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

tkl said:


> Thanks for the nature of my work and technology, I am currently working as a software engineer from my home country for a US company. The company agree to keep me as an employee with this arrangement even after I move to Australia (if I got my PR). I understand that for some state nominations, a job offer/confirmation is required, others preferred.
> 
> I wonder if my situation qualified, or at least help. I remember seeing two forms/documents/letters that I need to submit with regard to this for Victoria nomination. One is the Confirmation of Employment, which look straight forward to me. There is another document that I need to fill in the ABN (Australia Business Number), which my employer won't be able to provide.
> 
> ...


It seems you are like a Contractor working on your own for a client who is ready to class you as an employee. 2 things you need to know - 
1. Most of the states needs Job offer if you are in Australia and applying Visa from there.
2. ABN is needed if you are there and working as self employed or carrying any other business activity. In your case - you are working from your home country and you do not have any Visa of Australia so there is no issue of ABN. This can be applied once you are there.

In your case you will just fall under regular flow i.e references, payment details, etc.

Thanks


----------



## tkl (Oct 30, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> It seems you are like a Contractor working on your own for a client who is ready to class you as an employee. 2 things you need to know -
> 1. Most of the states needs Job offer if you are in Australia and applying Visa from there.
> 2. ABN is needed if you are there and working as self employed or carrying any other business activity. In your case - you are working from your home country and you do not have any Visa of Australia so there is no issue of ABN. This can be applied once you are there.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response. You seems to suggest that, if I understand correctly:
- state nomination is more for applicants already have a job in Australia; in my case, I am not working in Australia now... so less chance
- I better not mentioning anything about my current job as 'future job' if I apply for state nomination...

Are these correct?

Btw, for ABN, I am referring to ABN for my US employer (which they don't have one). VIC requires the employer to write a Job Offer letter that state that they will employ me using their company letter head, and state their ABN. 


Thanks again.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

tkl said:


> Thanks for the response. You seems to suggest that, if I understand correctly:
> - state nomination is more for applicants already have a job in Australia; in my case, I am not working in Australia now... so less chance
> - I better not mentioning anything about my current job as 'future job' if I apply for state nomination...
> 
> ...


Hi
1. No - State Nomination is for everyone who satisfy their criteria. However, you need job offer if you are already in Vic and applying from there.

2. You don't need to mention anything about future job. Just only provide whatever details are needed for Vic.

ABN - your employer can't get ABN unless they are setup there.
Thanks.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

tkl said:


> Thanks for the nature of my work and technology, I am currently working as a software engineer from my home country for a US company. The company agree to keep me as an employee with this arrangement even after I move to Australia (if I got my PR). I understand that for some state nominations, a job offer/confirmation is required, others preferred.
> 
> I wonder if my situation qualified, or at least help. I remember seeing two forms/documents/letters that I need to submit with regard to this for Victoria nomination. One is the Confirmation of Employment, which look straight forward to me. There is another document that I need to fill in the ABN (Australia Business Number), which my employer won't be able to provide.
> 
> ...


Not an expert, but I think the idea of a state sponsoring you is to bring your skills to a market where they are lacking, not to live there and provide your skills to a client (or potential competitor) offshore. Having a job in state demonstrates you are already set to bring value, but that's not the case if it's not a Victoria business.


----------



## tkl (Oct 30, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Not an expert, but I think the idea of a state sponsoring you is to bring your skills to a market where they are lacking, not to live there and provide your skills to a client (or potential competitor) offshore. Having a job in state demonstrates you are already set to bring value, but that's not the case if it's not a Victoria business.



Thanks for the advice. I suspected so too... :-(

Given my situation (which is quite similar to yours in a way), I think I will need the 20 points from my English to better qualify, which could be challenging. Was thinking to leverage on the "job offer" for the state nomination points, and the priority. :-(

ANZSCO: 261313 Age: 15 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Eng: ?
ACS applied: 20/8/16
ACS result: 6/9/16


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

tkl said:


> Thanks for the advice. I suspected so too... :-(
> 
> Given my situation (which is quite similar to yours in a way), I think I will need the 20 points from my English to better qualify, which could be challenging. Was thinking to leverage on the "job offer" for the state nomination points, and the priority. :-(
> 
> ...


Like I say, I'm not an agent so can't give a qualified answer, but I'm not confident they would see an offshore role as a positive. AFAIK Victoria assess you on your profile, not on your score. They can and will accept 55+5 and reject 65+5 depending on the quality of their talent. NSW HAS invited Exp:15 Eng:10, but with higher points overall. I'm not sure how it would go, but it's worth a try.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Me too Aussiedream87


Did anybody get any invites/nomination?


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
Can you please confirm how to highlight any gaps in CV as I am having 6 months gap in between 2 jobs . I have already detailed 3 pages CV but having issue to mention the GAPS


ANZSCO: 263111
ACS result: 12/feb/16
PTE-A: R67L69S90W65
EOI 189: 15/8/16
EOI 190 NSW: 25/9/16
EOI 190 VIC: 25/10/2016
VIC application submission in porcess


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tkl said:


> Thanks for the nature of my work and technology, I am currently working as a software engineer from my home country for a US company. The company agree to keep me as an employee with this arrangement even after I move to Australia (if I got my PR). I understand that for some state nominations, a job offer/confirmation is required, others preferred.
> 
> I wonder if my situation qualified, or at least help. I remember seeing two forms/documents/letters that I need to submit with regard to this for Victoria nomination. One is the Confirmation of Employment, which look straight forward to me. There is another document that I need to fill in the ABN (Australia Business Number), which my employer won't be able to provide.
> 
> ...




Not all states require job offer.

You can work for anyone - just pay taxes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Can you please help me out for the below answers for Victoria Application

1-Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory * 

2-Do we need to inform Vic that I have applied for NSW already 
3- How much minimum and maximum we can share the finance details ?


ANZSCO: 263111
ACS result: 12/feb/16
PTE-A: R67L69S90W65
EOI 189: 15/8/16
EOI 190 NSW: 25/9/16
EOI 190 VIC: 25/10/2016
VIC application submission in process


----------



## raghav8 (Oct 7, 2016)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you please help me out for the below answers for Victoria Application
> 
> ...


Be true about all your answers..
They do strict background checks.

1. Yes
2. Yes
... And why would you lie about it?!?? They can anyways see those details.

3. Give an amount that you can prove on paper.
For example: If you include your house, furniture etc as well, be ready to get them evaluated by a bank.. which will give an authorized value to your house or furniture.
Some times they don't ask proof's, but there are cases where they ask.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

New week new hopes. Good luck everyone. Kindly keep everyone updated


----------



## yuvi01 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Invite with 55+5 points for VIC*

Hi All,

I have submitted Vic state sponsorship on 29 September with points(55+5) and occupation code as 261313 . I am curious to find out my chances of getting an invite from VIC.

Do people with 60 points getting invite?

I observe that for NSW, candidates with 65(60+5) mostly got the invite. Is it same with VIC as well.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Yuvi01


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you please help me out for the below answers for Victoria Application
> 
> ...



1-Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory - YES you have to.
2-Do we need to inform Vic that I have applied for NSW already ?- YES you have to.
3- How much minimum and maximum we can share the finance details ? - If you visit this website this is what it says. Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

Number of dependants	Australian dollars (AUD)
1 30 000
2 35 000
3 40 000
4 50 000


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

yuvi01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted Vic state sponsorship on 29 September with points(55+5) and occupation code as 261313 . I am curious to find out my chances of getting an invite from VIC.
> 
> ...


Yes there are many people who were invited with those points. When did you apply and did you get any acknowledgement email yet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi,

Where to check which state is offering for 60 points. Im software engineer having 55+5 ss but dont know which state is offering for 60 points for software engineer.

Can any one kindly help me how to find which state is offering for software engineer.
Thanks,
Sha


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

shantha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where to check which state is offering for 60 points. Im software engineer having 55+5 ss but dont know which state is offering for 60 points for software engineer.
> 
> ...


Visit the website anzcosearch. Com.search your anzco code and it will give you a table with states that are currently sponsoring your occupation and the eligibility criteria per state. 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

yuvi01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted Vic state sponsorship on 29 September with points(55+5) and occupation code as 261313 . I am curious to find out my chances of getting an invite from VIC.
> 
> ...



Hi Yuvi - Yes people have got invited with 55+5 points though only a few. I am also in the same boat. from what i have read in the forum and the immitracker data, profiles with good experience and english have been preferred. CV will be key and every case is evaluated individually. Your skill should be in demand and prospects should be good. In that sense vic selection is a little discretionary. Hope this helps. i submitted my eoi on 12 oct, was asked to sign a declaration and submit a comittment statement. now waiting for the result


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes there are many people who were invited with those points. When did you apply and did you get any acknowledgement email yet?


Where to find the people get invitation with 60 points.

Is there any website is there to check the guys with 60 points got invitation.

kindly advice thanks.

I have 60 points planning to apply 190 visa.but my agent state me that its hard to get through invitation is it true.

Thanks,
Shantha.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

shantha said:


> Where to find the people get invitation with 60 points.
> 
> Is there any website is there to check the guys with 60 points got invitation.
> 
> ...


Please go to https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190 and filter on your occupation. your agent is correct, however as i said vic is a gamble so best of luck


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

no invites in this week?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

shantha said:


> Where to find the people get invitation with 60 points.
> 
> Is there any website is there to check the guys with 60 points got invitation.
> 
> ...


Here you go https://myimmitracker.com/eoi-sc190 also when you follow various threads you will see people talking abt being invited. Victoria respects 55 points provided the profile is in demand and they are in need of them they will send you invitation along with SA, QLD I have seen 55 pointers being invited. Use the url and play around and you can see how many states have invited 55 pointers this financial year so far and also know where your job code stands etc.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shantha said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its difficult. You can give a try for nsw and vic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Its difficult. You can give a try for nsw and vic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I notice the average time period to get invite for each state varies such as 52,14,7,242 days etc. Is it sure to get invite within 8 months?

Is there any option for someone to get rejected in state sponsorship.

I'm new to immigration process.kindly help me to understand.

Thanks for your kind reply.

Regards.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

shantha said:


> I notice the average time period to get invite for each state varies such as 52,14,7,242 days etc. Is it sure to get invite within 8 months?
> 
> Is there any option for someone to get rejected in state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Different states have different processes. Victoria will give an outright offer or rejection. They try to inform within 12 weeks. Try being the word. NSW just leave you in the pool till your EOI expires if they don't select you.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shantha said:


> I notice the average time period to get invite for each state varies such as 52,14,7,242 days etc. Is it sure to get invite within 8 months?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No one can guarantee. You can analyze your immigration journey based on the data available on the tracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuvi01 (Oct 15, 2013)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes there are many people who were invited with those points. When did you apply and did you get any acknowledgement email yet?


Hi,

yes, i did get the acknowledgement in first week of September. 
Applied in the last week of august.

Regards,
Yuvi


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

I have now 60 points (30 for age, 15 for education, 5 for work experience and 10 for English language). And my job code is ICT business analyst 261111. Please I need all of your advice on what are my chances of getting an 189 invite. If that is slim, then should what is the next good chance of getting 190 invite is it thru VIC or NSW that I have more chance. Please I request you all to advice. Also am little bit confused on this VIC application. Please would someone let me know in the process of how to apply for VIC sponsorship. I have already applied a single EOI with both 189 and 190 for NSW.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

To all waiting from July. I applied on 22nd July -ict project manager.i called vic and got update that application is complete and they are waiting for industry panel feedback on resume to make a decision.timeframe -lady said hopefully November. So looks like the reasons for delay is primarily industry feedback.looks like I a wait for another month.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## anticperson (May 5, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> To all waiting from July. I applied on 22nd July -ict project manager.i called vic and got update that application is complete and they are waiting for industry panel feedback on resume to make a decision.timeframe -lady said hopefully November. So looks like the reasons for delay is primarily industry feedback.looks like I a wait for another month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Thank you for sharing. I've applied on July 23rd.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> To all waiting from July. I applied on 22nd July -ict project manager.i called vic and got update that application is complete and they are waiting for industry panel feedback on resume to make a decision.timeframe -lady said hopefully November. So looks like the reasons for delay is primarily industry feedback.looks like I a wait for another month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing the update Vinod.👍

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Hardly any Software engineer got ITA from Victoria as per ImmiTracker. Also, Got to know from the expat that Victoria is rejecting Java Developers. Now i am curious to know that if they are rejecting 261313, then what is the fun of asking Commitment letter?
I was in an assumption that if Victoria will ask Commitment letter that means you will get some good News from Victoria soon.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Hardly any Software engineer got ITA from Victoria as per ImmiTracker. Also, Got to know from the expat that Victoria is rejecting Java Developers. Now i am curious to know that if they are rejecting 261313, then what is the fun of asking Commitment letter?
> I was in an assumption that if Victoria will ask Commitment letter that means you will get some good News from Victoria soon.


You can't predict anything from vic until u get an update from them.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

yuvi01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes, i did get the acknowledgement in first week of September.
> Applied in the last week of august.
> ...


Great so count those 12 weeks from the day u for ur acknowledgement email.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> I have now 60 points (30 for age, 15 for education, 5 for work experience and 10 for English language). And my job code is ICT business analyst 261111. Please I need all of your advice on what are my chances of getting an 189 invite. If that is slim, then should what is the next good chance of getting 190 invite is it thru VIC or NSW that I have more chance. Please I request you all to advice. Also am little bit confused on this VIC application. Please would someone let me know in the process of how to apply for VIC sponsorship. I have already applied a single EOI with both 189 and 190 for NSW.


I'm not trying to demotivate u but 189 ia impossible with 60+5 points. U may want to apply for NSW along with Vic if u havent. For Vic u also have to file ur case on their website after u have an eoi. Let me know if u need help.


----------



## movingToVic2017 (Oct 12, 2016)

Not true. I am a Java developer and i got my VIC grant in October this yr.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

I have applied on 31st of July. So hopefully Mid of Nov or end of November.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Hardly any Software engineer got ITA from Victoria as per ImmiTracker. Also, Got to know from the expat that Victoria is rejecting Java Developers. Now i am curious to know that if they are rejecting 261313, then what is the fun of asking Commitment letter?
> I was in an assumption that if Victoria will ask Commitment letter that means you will get some good News from Victoria soon.


I think they try to complete all application hurdles before sending out to industry panels for review. There's no point reviewing your CV if they think you're just going to work in NSW.


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> I'm not trying to demotivate u but 189 ia impossible with 60+5 points. U may want to apply for NSW along with Vic if u havent. For Vic u also have to file ur case on their website after u have an eoi. Let me know if u need help.


Thank you so much for your reply. If I am not bothering you much, would it be possible for you to provide a detailed explanation of the possible steps to both apply NSW and VIC state sponsorship. Which state do you think would give an invite quicker, would it be NSW or VIC.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. If I am not bothering you much, would it be possible for you to provide a detailed explanation of the possible steps to both apply NSW and VIC state sponsorship. Which state do you think would give an invite quicker, would it be NSW or VIC.


The sites for both states give details on how to apply. NSW bascially skims the best and brightest from the pool of EOIs where they are indicate as an interest for invitation. Pay close attention to the criteria they use for ranking profiles in the pool. In brief: English & Experience is preferred over youth and education (points being equal). Victoria review each profile sent individually using an industry board who scan your CV and profile. Anyone who can get a visa (i.e. 55 points plus) can go through the review. They will also require confirmation that you're actually interested in Victoria as well as that you have enough funds to settle. Application to Victoria is through an extra form. 

NSW is somewhat more predictable in invites as you can see clear trends in who is getting nominated (though there are some oddities in which skills get invites). Victoria is more mysterious, though perhaps fairer. I can't tell you which is more likey.

As I said, go look at their sites.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. If I am not bothering you much, would it be possible for you to provide a detailed explanation of the possible steps to both apply NSW and VIC state sponsorship. Which state do you think would give an invite quicker, would it be NSW or VIC.


One last thing, to set expectations: it might not be a case of "when" but "if" for state nomination. Good candidates are getting turned down by Victoria, and NSW are still be VERY selective.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Game Over for me
---------------------
Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria,

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> To all waiting from July. I applied on 22nd July -ict project manager.i called vic and got update that application is complete and they are waiting for industry panel feedback on resume to make a decision.timeframe -lady said hopefully November. So looks like the reasons for delay is primarily industry feedback.looks like I a wait for another month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Did you email them asking for status or called them?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Game Over for me
> ---------------------
> Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> ...


sorry abt that mate. Hard luck


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Did you email them asking for status or called them?


I called them up.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. If I am not bothering you much, would it be possible for you to provide a detailed explanation of the possible steps to both apply NSW and VIC state sponsorship. Which state do you think would give an invite quicker, would it be NSW or VIC.


Hey Vasanth240,

I would say please apply for both but which will call u first you ask me I would say VIC will tell you either it accepts your profile or rejects but, wont make u wait for more than 12 weeks for sure. However, on the other hand NSW will let you profile be buried in tons of EOI's that are being registered day after day. But if you observe the previous financial years trend all the 60+5 pointers were wiped out in the month of April 2015 and boi there were some smiling faces during those times. Anyway for now we can say anything much with NSW for atleast next 2-3 months until luck wants to favour 60+5 pointers under ICT BA you can bet on Vic until then.

Coming to process on filing your case have u got ur EOI's in place for NSW & Vic. If yes then you need to login to Vic govt. website to file your case with them to take it forward- https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount - Register here and file in the details and its self explanatory but, If you have any doubt have a screenshot of it and post it here so me or someone can help you out. 

all the best bud!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> I called them up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update.


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hey Vasanth240,
> 
> I would say please apply for both but which will call u first you ask me I would say VIC will tell you either it accepts your profile or rejects but, wont make u wait for more than 12 weeks for sure. However, on the other hand NSW will let you profile be buried in tons of EOI's that are being registered day after day. But if you observe the previous financial years trend all the 60+5 pointers were wiped out in the month of April 2015 and boi there were some smiling faces during those times. Anyway for now we can say anything much with NSW for atleast next 2-3 months until luck wants to favour 60+5 pointers under ICT BA you can bet on Vic until then.
> 
> ...


Wow you are a Star, thanks


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Wow you are a Star, thanks


You welcome


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

Can you please let me know the approx time victoria takes for state nomination process.?? i applied yesterday for state sponsorship but m under a lot of stress. Bcz m gonna be 33 on february 5th 2017 and gonna loose 5 points....if they took like they said around 12 weeks ..I am ruined...


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

kami617 said:


> Can you please let me know the approx time victoria takes for state nomination process.?? i applied yesterday for state sponsorship but m under a lot of stress. Bcz m gonna be 33 on february 5th 2017 and gonna loose 5 points....if they took like they said around 12 weeks ..I am ruined...


If you are offshore then 12 weeks post acknowledgement email is the general time frame. 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kami617 said:


> Can you please let me know the approx time victoria takes for state nomination process.?? i applied yesterday for state sponsorship but m under a lot of stress. Bcz m gonna be 33 on february 5th 2017 and gonna loose 5 points....if they took like they said around 12 weeks ..I am ruined...


You need to get an email where it says - *"Dear xx xx,

Thank you for the information you have sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-2016-xxxxx. The nominated occupation is xxxxxx.

Your application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period. "*

This is the acknowledgement email. On receiving this your 12 weeks starts.


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> If you are offshore then 12 weeks post acknowledgement email is the general time frame.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


yep i know the 12 weeks time frame but i want to know, are their any chances that they notify me of the outcome earlier than 12 weeek?? bcz if they took 12 weeks , i m out...


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You need to get an email where it says - *"Dear xx xx,
> 
> Thank you for the information you have sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-2016-xxxxx. The nominated occupation is xxxxxx.
> 
> ...



yep i know the 12 weeks time frame but i want to know, are their any chances that they notify me of the outcome earlier than 12 weeek?? bcz if they took 12 weeks , i m out...


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

kami617 said:


> yep i know the 12 weeks time frame but i want to know, are their any chances that they notify me of the outcome earlier than 12 weeek?? bcz if they took 12 weeks , i m out...


If you read through the thread there have been successful outcomes prior to 12 weeks so good luck in your case and hope you make it.predicting chances is shooting in the dark.each case is unique.in my case I have crossed 3 months from application,13 weeks from acknowledgement and still waiting for am outcome, keep looking for other options as well.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kami617 said:


> yep i know the 12 weeks time frame but i want to know, are their any chances that they notify me of the outcome earlier than 12 weeek?? bcz if they took 12 weeks , i m out...


Can't confirm on thatas this varies from case to case.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kami617 said:


> yep i know the 12 weeks time frame but i want to know, are their any chances that they notify me of the outcome earlier than 12 weeek?? bcz if they took 12 weeks , i m out...


what are your points and code.? Also update your signature so it can easy for all to know each ones timelines


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hopefully, November comes in with more Invites for everyone. All the best


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Sorry about that. All the best for other states. What is your skill set e.g. Java, .Net?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Game Over for me
> ---------------------
> Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> ...




Sorry about that. All the best for other states. What is your skill set e.g. Java, .Net?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Hopefully, November comes in with more Invites for everyone. All the best


Expecting the same. Under which skill set you have applied. All the best


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

how to write below mentioned things for victorian cv???
describe your duties and responsibilities in plain English terms...
What does plain english terms means???


----------



## raghav8 (Oct 7, 2016)

kami617 said:


> how to write below mentioned things for victorian cv???
> describe your duties and responsibilities in plain English terms...
> What does plain english terms means???


It means normal/general english.. like how you speak usually or like your normal resume.
Just keep it simple. Dont complicate your resume with complex legal terminology.


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

raghav8 said:


> It means normal/general english.. like how you speak usually or like your normal resume.
> Just keep it simple. Dont complicate your resume with complex legal terminology.


how can i write technical , scientific terms in plain english...
Like I say in my job description that..examine fossils under the microscope... how can i possibly write in plain terms...like looked into a microscope and observed some dead animal which actually died 65 million years ago..wtf
victorian state nomination has reservation on my cv by the way....


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

hey guys need your help...my employment has been assessed for 2 years out of 3 claimed by me from vetassess. how should i put my employment period my CV for victoria state nomination...Be it 3 years or 2 years??


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kami617 said:


> hey guys need your help...my employment has been assessed for 2 years out of 3 claimed by me from vetassess. how should i put my employment period my CV for victoria state nomination...Be it 3 years or 2 years??


All years can be mentioned


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> All years can be mentioned


sure????thanks!!!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kami617 said:


> sure????thanks!!!!!




You need to be honest in your documents. You have 3 years of W.E. - why would you put 2? 

You can add somewhere, that 2 out of 3 are assessed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kami617 said:


> sure????thanks!!!!!


When you have it why not update it. No harm


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> When you have it why not update it. No harm


but in EOI , i have mentioned 2 years as 3 years will give me 5 points which actually i dont deserve...


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

kami617 said:


> but in EOI , i have mentioned 2 years as 3 years will give me 5 points which actually i dont deserve...


Don't confuse yourself mate - 

1. In EOI - you have to claim the experience as specified by your assessing body.

2. If applying for Victoria - then you need to specify your full experience in Vic application form.

thanks


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You need to be honest in your documents. You have 3 years of W.E. - why would you put 2?
> 
> You can add somewhere, that 2 out of 3 are assessed.
> 
> ...


but in EOI , i have mentioned 2 years as 3 years will give me 5 points which actually i dont deserve...


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Don't confuse yourself mate -
> 
> 1. In EOI - you have to claim the experience as specified by your assessing body.
> 
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Don't confuse yourself mate -
> 
> 1. In EOI - you have to claim the experience as specified by your assessing body.
> 
> ...


Careful. Here's what Victoria has to say on their website:

_*Does the work experience I gained prior to qualification count?*

We only count paid work experience 'post-qualification' toward the minimum work experience requirement. You should still include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume for industry assessment purposes.
_

What isn't clear is what they mean by "qualification". Do they mean skills-met level? If they actually mean qualification in an academic sense, what of those using RPL? For me this one is not open and shut.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

*plz update!*

Any updates today guys? Inites, emails, rejections...


----------



## saatheesh (Aug 17, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> I don't think she needs 7 in IELTS. Score of 6 is minimum. She should be able to apply for VICTORIA.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk



hi.. but i saw in their website, for computer network professional min of 7 is required


----------



## OMOB (Sep 16, 2016)

I applied on the 1st of November, got acknowledgment email the next day. Hope that is a good sign!

ANZSCO: 261112 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 10 Eng: 10
ACS applied: 6/10/16
ACS result: 24/10/16
EOI 189: 27/10/16
EOI 190 VIC: 1/11/16: SA: 28/10/16


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

OMOB said:


> I applied on the 1st of November, got acknowledgment email the next day. Hope that is a good sign!
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 10 Eng: 10
> ACS applied: 6/10/16
> ...


Hi OMOB,

not to sound pessimist, when ever u submit an application to VIC, u will receive an acknowledgment email stating they wud revert in 12 weeks time. 

But yest the good part is they respond.


----------



## Ard (Oct 28, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> 1-Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory - YES you have to.
> 2-Do we need to inform Vic that I have applied for NSW already ?- YES you have to.
> 3- How much minimum and maximum we can share the finance details ? - If you visit this website this is what it says.
> 
> ...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ard said:


> aussiedream87 said:
> 
> 
> > 1-Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory - YES you have to.
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Very hard to see the rejection and its in fact quite a surprise as I hardly seen people getting the outcome in less than a month, I would say very rare. Not sure age factor played a role on the "quick rejection". All the best with NSW and 189.



Oracle.2015 said:


> Game Over for me
> ---------------------
> Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> ...


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> I have now 60 points (30 for age, 15 for education, 5 for work experience and 10 for English language). And my job code is ICT business analyst 261111. Please I need all of your advice on what are my chances of getting an 189 invite. If that is slim, then should what is the next good chance of getting 190 invite is it thru VIC or NSW that I have more chance. Please I request you all to advice. Also am little bit confused on this VIC application. Please would someone let me know in the process of how to apply for VIC sponsorship. I have already applied a single EOI with both 189 and 190 for NSW.


can u please let me know what degree do u possess. And was ur education approved by ACS.

To apply for victoria state....

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/visas-and-immigrating/state-nomination#.WB09eLX3aaM

Regards,


----------



## Ard (Oct 28, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Ard said:
> 
> 
> > You mark it as* NO *if you have applied only for VICTORIA and not any other state. However, You apply any state apart from Vic then its Yes. You have help option next to the question so you choose that this is what it says - *This is a nomination application by another area of Australia outside Victoria.*
> ...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Ard said:


> aussiedream87 said:
> 
> 
> > What I mean is that applying for state sponsorship is different from expressing your interest. In other words, if you submit your EOI, you are not not yet *applying*, you are just *expressing* your interest to do so.
> ...


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Any invites/rejects folks last week. I am in my 4th week of waiting...playing the patience game..VIC is my only hope. Hope next week brings god news for us.


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> All years can be mentioned



Kindly guide me
Here is the mail i got from victoria

Unfortunately our Industry Panel will be unable to assess your skills based upon your current CV. Please provide a detailed CV, including further details around the description of responsibilities and daily tasks performed within employment. Ensure that this includes dates of employment specifying month and year, and clarifies any gaps in employment. 

Your application will be considered incomplete until we receive this information. If we do not hear from you within one month the file will be closed.

The question is do I have create a new application or just respond to this e-mail..


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

kami617 said:


> Kindly guide me
> Here is the mail i got from victoria
> 
> Unfortunately our Industry Panel will be unable to assess your skills based upon your current CV. Please provide a detailed CV, including further details around the description of responsibilities and daily tasks performed within employment. Ensure that this includes dates of employment specifying month and year, and clarifies any gaps in employment.
> ...


Please respond to the e-mail with a proper resume attached as per the vic template. This should take care


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kami617 said:


> Kindly guide me
> Here is the mail i got from victoria
> 
> Unfortunately our Industry Panel will be unable to assess your skills based upon your current CV. Please provide a detailed CV, including further details around the description of responsibilities and daily tasks performed within employment. Ensure that this includes dates of employment specifying month and year, and clarifies any gaps in employment.
> ...


This very common reply from VIC. I would say edit your resume and see if you elaborate the Roles & Responsibilities. May be you can change the font as well. You would have a Reference Number: SS-2016-XXXXX in the end of the email. If you have that use that in subject line and revert to the same email or you compose new one. But, make sure your reference number is in subject line


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> To all waiting from July. I applied on 22nd July -ict project manager.i called vic and got update that application is complete and they are waiting for industry panel feedback on resume to make a decision.timeframe -lady said hopefully November. So looks like the reasons for delay is primarily industry feedback.looks like I a wait for another month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk



Hello All,

Dropped an email on 03/Nov/2016 asking for the status of my application. Acknowledgement date was 10/Aug and still awaiting their response for my inquiry. Will update you guys once I hear back.

Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

pasupus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Dropped an email on 03/Nov/2016 asking for the status of my application. Acknowledgement date was 10/Aug and still awaiting their response for my inquiry. Will update you guys once I hear back.
> 
> ...


Thanks srinivas do let us know.i haven't heard anything yet as well.this has been a very long processing time this year.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Thanks srinivas do let us know.i haven't heard anything yet as well.this has been a very long processing time this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


I've just received a standard response from VIC that "The application is currently being assessed and we will have an outcome as soon as possible". Yes, this longer processing time started for all the applications made from the period starting with July this year.

Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

pasupus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Dropped an email on 03/Nov/2016 asking for the status of my application. Acknowledgement date was 10/Aug and still awaiting their response for my inquiry. Will update you guys once I hear back.
> 
> ...


Thanks Srini for the heads up! Cheers!!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

pasupus said:


> I've just received a standard response from VIC that "The application is currently being assessed and we will have an outcome as soon as possible". Yes, this longer processing time started for all the applications made from the period starting with July this year.
> 
> Thanks,
> Srinivas


Oh okay so you got response. But, The response varies from case to case. Nevertheless all the best


----------



## rohi1718 (Oct 12, 2016)

Called Victoria today, got response application is under process with case officer.
"It is in ICT so taking longer time and we don't have any timeline at this time, but hopefully update you sooner."


So it may even take complete November .

---------
Signature
ANZSCO : 262111
EOI 190 points : 60+5 pts
EOI 190 Lodge date : 23/07/2016
VIC Nomination application Lodge Date : 23/07/2016
VIC SS Ack : 15/08/2016
EOI 190 Invite : 
VISA application submission: ---
Grant: ---


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

So I have was waiting for an invite from victoria, which I haven't received. Neither rejection nor acceptance. I checked that the cap for mechanical engineers for 189 was about to reach. So I wrote PTE exam and I score above 79. Which has now increased my points to 65. I have submitted an EOI for 189. How should I pursue my case now? Shall I write an email to Victoria about the test or I shall ignore whatever comes from them because I am hopeful that I will receive an invite in the next draw for 189.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> So I have was waiting for an invite from victoria, which I haven't received. Neither rejection nor acceptance. I checked that the cap for mechanical engineers for 189 was about to reach. So I wrote PTE exam and I score above 79. Which has now increased my points to 65. I have submitted an EOI for 189. How should I pursue my case now? Shall I write an email to Victoria about the test or I shall ignore whatever comes from them because I am hopeful that I will receive an invite in the next draw for 189.


It's only just over 24 hours until the 189 round. I'd wait until tomorrow pm, hear if you have the invite, then withdraw the 190.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

FFacs said:


> It's only just over 24 hours until the 189 round. I'd wait until tomorrow pm, hear if you have the invite, then withdraw the 190.


When is the next draw? And do they invite exactly on the day of the draw or invites continue to come till the end of the week. Should I notify Victoria SS people about my new points?


----------



## rohi1718 (Oct 12, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> When is the next draw? And do they invite exactly on the day of the draw or invites continue to come till the end of the week. Should I notify Victoria SS people about my new points?



I think you just updating your EOI points will update them.
They do cross check EOI for sending an invite, no need to update it separately.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Was checking the immitracker just now and i see a person got invite from VIC with 55+5, 7.5 English and 10 years experience for ICT BA 261111 IN 4 days, applied on 27/10, ITA received on 1/11. some hope for 55+5 pointers.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Was checking the immitracker just now and i see a person got invite from VIC with 55+5, 7.5 English and 10 years experience for ICT BA 261111 IN 4 days, applied on 27/10, ITA received on 1/11. some hope for 55+5 pointers.


thats great. However, he may have worked in Australia or Vic state to be precise. I know a person who is 6.5 band IELTS with 8years exp. got his invite in 10 days reason being he worked for a project in Melbourne for 10 months. Similar case with another person as well.

So I can understand from this that onshore work exp. especially Vic state can assure you invitation.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> So I have was waiting for an invite from victoria, which I haven't received. Neither rejection nor acceptance. I checked that the cap for mechanical engineers for 189 was about to reach. So I wrote PTE exam and I score above 79. Which has now increased my points to 65. I have submitted an EOI for 189. How should I pursue my case now? Shall I write an email to Victoria about the test or I shall ignore whatever comes from them because I am hopeful that I will receive an invite in the next draw for 189.


Hey congrats on that PTE score man. Just an FYI VIC doesn't really worry about how many points you have. Infact they one of those states who respects 55 pointers. Apply under NSW and not sure how ur job code trend is. Also do some inside on 189 as in whats the cut off date and points etc. See if you stand a chance in 189/190 NSW and you also have Vic which is still in progress.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> When is the next draw? And do they invite exactly on the day of the draw or invites continue to come till the end of the week. Should I notify Victoria SS people about my new points?


189 round is on 9th Nov and following that you can expect some invites from NSW as that the trend we have seen this year so far.


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

The more posts I read the more I get confused on the points calculation for age. Friends, I know this topic is done to death. I would still put forth for your expertise comment. Please, advice on until what date I will be eligible to get 30 points for my age, if my date of birth is 20th of October, 1985.

Please, there are a lot of scenarios that I have to think of based on your opinions, so I would appreciate your help a lot for making me clear about this.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> The more posts I read the more I get confused on the points calculation for age. Friends, I know this topic is done to death. I would still put forth for your expertise comment. Please, advice on until what date I will be eligible to get 30 points for my age, if my date of birth is 20th of October, 1985.
> 
> Please, there are a lot of scenarios that I have to think of based on your opinions, so I would appreciate your help a lot for making me clear about this.




Hi Vasanth,

You will be eligible for 30 points till 19th Oct 2017. Don't worry till then.. Go ahead. All the best..

Cheers,


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

rvd said:


> Hi Vasanth,
> 
> You will be eligible for 30 points till 19th Oct 2017. Don't worry till then.. Go ahead. All the best..
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Thanks for the reply, this is where it confuses me a lot. According to my analysis, I thought I will be eligible for 30 points until 19th of October 2018 if my birthday was on 20th of October 1985. I am now much confused than ever before.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> 189 round is on 9th Nov and following that you can expect some invites from NSW as that the trend we have seen this year so far.


Hey,
I need a favor, since you have been actively involved and has already helped so many of us here. Can you please look into 233512 (mechanical engineer) I did. The cap is about to reach. They are only short of 300 something. But they have been inviting people with 60 points. But it will be better to hear something from an expert. Thanks.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Hey,
> I need a favor, since you have been actively involved and has already helped so many of us here. Can you please look into 233512 (mechanical engineer) I did. The cap is about to reach. They are only short of 300 something. But they have been inviting people with 60 points. But it will be better to hear something from an expert. Thanks.


And please also clarify if I should make another EOI if I should apply to NSW for state sponsorship. Because at the moment I have not applied to NSW as Melbourne is planned destination.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> The more posts I read the more I get confused on the points calculation for age. Friends, I know this topic is done to death. I would still put forth for your expertise comment. Please, advice on until what date I will be eligible to get 30 points for my age, if my date of birth is 20th of October, 1985.
> 
> Please, there are a lot of scenarios that I have to think of based on your opinions, so I would appreciate your help a lot for making me clear about this.


as long as you are age is not 32 years you are good. So you are now 31 years 1month and you have time until 2017 b'day to claim 30 points.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Hi Thanks for the reply, this is where it confuses me a lot. According to my analysis, I thought I will be eligible for 30 points until 19th of October 2018 if my birthday was on 20th of October 1985. I am now much confused than ever before.


I reckon you are right.

Update: Some people are unsure about how many points they get for their age, it’s very simple. Example; somebody who is 39 years and 11 months old still falls into the 33 – 39 years category. Only when they turn 40 do they go into the 40 to 44 category.
Source: Points Calculator for Australian Migration: General Skilled Migration (GSM)


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Hey,
> I need a favor, since you have been actively involved and has already helped so many of us here. Can you please look into 233512 (mechanical engineer) I did. The cap is about to reach. They are only short of 300 something. But they have been inviting people with 60 points. But it will be better to hear something from an expert. Thanks.


Hey Buddy,

Are you 65+5 pointer. Like you said even 60 points were invited under 189. You hold good chances for an invitation in 1-2 rounds. Cheers!! Keep us posted.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Are you 65+5 pointer. Like you said even 60 points were invited under 189. You hold good chances for an invitation in 1-2 rounds. Cheers!! Keep us posted.


Yes, I have 30 points for age, 15 for education, 20 for superior English and if I apply for SS I will have 5 more points. immitracker shows that 60 pointers who got invites had only submitted their EOI 0-14 days ago. So I think there is no backlog. I am hoping for an invite in next 24 hours.


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

hi,
I submitted for victoria nomination. I want to ask will they call me for anything like usually vetasses does or any correspondence be done via email.?? As i am currently in remote area regarding my job and cell phone network isnt available all the time...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kami617 said:


> hi,
> 
> I submitted for victoria nomination. I want to ask will they call me for anything like usually vetasses does or any correspondence be done via email.?? As i am currently in remote area regarding my job and cell phone network isnt available all the time...




All email. Never heard them call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> All email. Never heard them call.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


okkk...thanks


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> as long as you are age is not 32 years you are good. So you are now 31 years 1month and you have time until 2017 b'day to claim 30 points.


Thanks again for your reply and sorry for being persistent. From the below is it not i can safely assume that until 19th of October 2018 am eligible for 30. Please advice:frusty:

Age at time of application	Points
18-24 (inclusive)	25
25-32 (inclusive)	30
33-39 (inclusive)	25


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kami617 said:


> hi,
> I submitted for victoria nomination. I want to ask will they call me for anything like usually vetasses does or any correspondence be done via email.?? As i am currently in remote area regarding my job and cell phone network isnt available all the time...


Its over an email and never seen phone come into picture. good luck!


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> thats great. However, he may have worked in Australia or Vic state to be precise. I know a person who is 6.5 band IELTS with 8years exp. got his invite in 10 days reason being he worked for a project in Melbourne for 10 months. Similar case with another person as well.
> 
> So I can understand from this that onshore work exp. especially Vic state can assure you invitation.


i have worked in NSW for more than 2 years but not in vic, so do you think that will have some weight, not in vic but australia


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> i have worked in NSW for more than 2 years but not in vic, so do you think that will have some weight, not in vic but australia


Working on shore will always have an edge. I hope working in NSW helps in ur case.  Stay positive.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Thanks again for your reply and sorry for being persistent. From the below is it not i can safely assume that until 19th of October 2018 am eligible for 30. Please advice:frusty:
> 
> Age at time of application Points
> 18-24 (inclusive)	25
> ...


Yes buddy. You are safe until the 33rd birthday, meaning 32 plus 364 days  . Take my answer as final coz I have lost 5 points on 8th of October 2016 for turning 33. My DOB is 08 october 1983.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Thanks again for your reply and sorry for being persistent. From the below is it not i can safely assume that until 19th of October 2018 am eligible for 30. Please advice:frusty:
> 
> Age at time of application	Points
> 18-24 (inclusive)	25
> ...


Its says inclusive so yeah its until 2018 19th Oct you can count on 30 points.


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

USI said:


> Yes buddy. You are safe until the 33rd birthday, meaning 32 plus 364 days  . Take my answer as final coz I have lost 5 points on 8th of October 2016 for turning 33. My DOB is 08 october 1983.


Thank you my man! you made my day, also sorry that you lost your five points. Hope you get your invite soon, my best wishes.:bump:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sudeep73 said:


> i have worked in NSW for more than 2 years but not in vic, so do you think that will have some weight, not in vic but australia




Nope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Thank you my man! you made my day, also sorry that you lost your five points. Hope you get your invite soon, my best wishes.:bump:


No worries! Good luck to you too.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 that is sad


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

My agent told me Victoria is closing to ict from November 11 to next year march hurry folks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anticperson (May 5, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> My agent told me Victoria is closing to ict from November 11 to next year march hurry folks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, its closed from November 11 until March 6 2017.


----------



## bdp (Sep 2, 2016)

anticperson said:


> Yes, its closed from November 11 until March 6 2017.


Hi,

Are they closed completely, or not accepting new applications / EOI's so that they can process the current backlog?


----------



## anticperson (May 5, 2016)

bdp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are they closed completely, or not accepting new applications / EOI's so that they can process the current backlog?


The below is mentioned on their site:

"This temporary closure will allow processing of all outstanding applications and reduce the risk of delay for future applicants. 

All applications currently in process, and received prior to this date, will be assessed against current guidelines and an outcome will be provided in due course."


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Updating my Signature....Thank you all


----------



## bdp (Sep 2, 2016)

Unfortunate for those who have not applied yet, but hopefully this will speed it up for all of us waiting already...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## anticperson (May 5, 2016)

I dropped an email to Vic on Monday requesting an update on my application. They replied on Tuesday that my application is in final status of processing and they will send me a decision as soon as possible.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bdp said:


> Unfortunate for those who have not applied yet, but hopefully this will speed it up for all of us waiting already...:fingerscrossed:


This is going to be temporary so it can help them to process the applications submitted. They will again accept application in months time.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Guys,

Just need an answer for this question asked while applying on the Victorian site.
Q: how many years/months post qualification work experience do u have in your nominated occupation?

So should I enter the total Experience or experience approved by ACS.
Appreciate early answer for this.

Thanks,
Nitish

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

sainini said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just need an answer for this question asked while applying on the Victorian site.
> Q: how many years/months post qualification work experience do u have in your nominated occupation?
> ...


You should enter the total years of experience. NOT the ACS assessed experience. I had the same doubt and got clarified in this forum.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> You should enter the total years of experience. NOT the ACS assessed experience. I had the same doubt and got clarified in this forum.


Thanks buddy, so I will update my total experience.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aashy09 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi.
For victoria states nomination ict systems analyst is work experience mandatory?


----------



## anticperson (May 5, 2016)

aashy09 said:


> Hi.
> For victoria states nomination ict systems analyst is work experience mandatory?


Yes.. 3 years


----------



## aashy09 (Nov 9, 2016)

anticperson said:


> aashy09 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


What about visa 189? As I have no work experience after graduation. Do I have any option to apply for 189 without work experience?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

aashy09 said:


> What about visa 189? As I have no work experience after graduation. Do I have any option to apply for 189 without work experience?


For 189 you can as long as you have a skill assessment positive from ACS and your overall points are 60 and above.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

anticperson said:


> The below is mentioned on their site:
> 
> "This temporary closure will allow processing of all outstanding applications and reduce the risk of delay for future applicants.
> 
> All applications currently in process, and received prior to this date, will be assessed against current guidelines and an outcome will be provided in due course."


Hey anticperson can u share the url from where u read this information. I tried to check on the website but dint see it any where. Thanks!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sainini said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just need an answer for this question asked while applying on the Victorian site.
> Q: how many years/months post qualification work experience do u have in your nominated occupation?
> ...


Yes its total years of experience


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

anticperson said:


> I dropped an email to Vic on Monday requesting an update on my application. They replied on Tuesday that my application is in final status of processing and they will send me a decision as soon as possible.


good good! what are you timelines and points breakdown?


----------



## anticperson (May 5, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hey anticperson can u share the url from where u read this information. I tried to check on the website but dint see it any where. Thanks!


https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....applications-for-ict-occupations#.WCMBxGp96MQ


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

aashy09 said:


> Hi.
> For victoria states nomination ict systems analyst is work experience mandatory?


You are required to have Minimum work experience of 3 years and 7.0 in each band.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

aashy09 said:


> What about visa 189? As I have no work experience after graduation. Do I have any option to apply for 189 without work experience?


what are total points?


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

anticperson said:


> I dropped an email to Vic on Monday requesting an update on my application. They replied on Tuesday that my application is in final status of processing and they will send me a decision as soon as possible.


Hi Anticperson - can you post your points and timelines


----------



## anticperson (May 5, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Hi Anticperson - can you post your points and timelines


Updated in my signature


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

One question, should we disclose to Vic that we have made a nomination to NSW and does this impact the decision in any way


----------



## aashy09 (Nov 9, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> aashy09 said:
> 
> 
> > What about visa 189? As I have no work experience after graduation. Do I have any option to apply for 189 without work experience?
> ...


My points are 65


----------



## tofy79 (Dec 27, 2013)

very sad!

any alternative option for database administrator 262111?!!


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> One question, should we disclose to Vic that we have made a nomination to NSW and does this impact the decision in any way


Hello,

I have the similar question, 

1. I have created an eoi for selecting NSW for 190 and 180 as well. And did not receive any nomination yet.

2. Now I want apply for Victoria, so I created one more eoi selecting Victoria for 190. So when I am filling the form on the Victorian gov site, technically I need to select NO in the question when it ask have you made an application to/ or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory? Because I did not receive a nomination or have applied to the state its just that I have put in an eoi intending that my preference is NSW in that eoi.
And I mentioned the new eoi number in the Victorian web site form.

Please provide help if I am doing the right thing.

Thanks,
Nitish

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> One question, should we disclose to Vic that we have made a nomination to NSW and does this impact the decision in any way


ahh not really sure tho. But many do mention about the other states which they applied for. It could be any and not just NSW.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

vasanth240 said:


> One question, should we disclose to Vic that we have made a nomination to NSW and does this impact the decision in any way


Many have disclosed and vic will probably ask for your commitment to Victoria. If your commitment is strong then shouldn't be an issue.forum members have mentioned nsw and got Victoria nomination. However we can argue that selecting nsw in EOI is the first step in applying for nsw it may qualify as applied for nsw.its now for others members in same situation to answer whether to mention nsw applied or not.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vasanth240 said:


> One question, should we disclose to Vic that we have made a nomination to NSW and does this impact the decision in any way




I cant recall if they ask, buy if the do you should be honest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi, I have submitted the application today in Victoria state government website. After submitting, nothing actually happened. To add to that, the application entry on the home page is gone. I have not received any email notification also saying that the application has been submitted. Is it normal? Please let know in an ideal scenario what would happen once we submit an application.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Hi, I have submitted the application today in Victoria state government website. After submitting, nothing actually happened. To add to that, the application entry on the home page is gone. I have not received any email notification also saying that the application has been submitted. Is it normal? Please let know in an ideal scenario what would happen once we submit an application.


It takes 2-5 weeks to receive the acknowledgement & thereafter 12 weeks max to process the application and email you the outcome. It took 5 weeks for me to get the acknowledgement.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Submitted VIC SS in the last moment !! couple of hours left to closer ..


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Submitted VIC SS in the last moment !! couple of hours left to closer ..


all the best mate. Also update your signature


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

kkvijay said:


> Updating my Signature....Thank you all


Hi All the best.. I have applied Victoria for 261312 and waiting.. What is your skill set e.g. Java, .Net.
Mine is Oracle and how long it takes for Oracle developers..

Thank you


----------



## OMOB (Sep 16, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> It takes 2-5 weeks to receive the acknowledgement & thereafter 12 weeks max to process the application and email you the outcome. It took 5 weeks for me to get the acknowledgement.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


My acknowledgement was the next day. I want to know if anyone got the same level of response?


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Just finished applying in for Victoria ss. Let's see how things work out. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Guys, somebody got Victoria nomination on November 7. They updated in the MyImmiTracker portal. Seems like they got the nomination within 45 days with Software Engineer code. Has anyone of ICT code got Victoria nomination in this month?


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

sainini said:


> Just finished applying in for Victoria ss. Let's see how things work out.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Friend, did you give Yes/ No for the question that we discussed, the one which has asked if applied for another state for sponsorship?


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Friend, did you give Yes/ No for the question that we discussed, the one which has asked if applied for another state for sponsorship?


I checked Yes and mentioned specifically in the text below that I have put in an eoi for NSW on 9 September 16.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sainini said:


> Just finished applying in for Victoria ss. Let's see how things work out.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


All the best. Did you apply for NSW as well??


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> Guys, somebody got Victoria nomination on November 7. They updated in the MyImmiTracker portal. Seems like they got the nomination within 45 days with Software Engineer code. Has anyone of ICT code got Victoria nomination in this month?


There are 2 ppl who got in this month. This person got it in 5 days time.


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Hi, I have submitted the application today in Victoria state government website. After submitting, nothing actually happened. To add to that, the application entry on the home page is gone. I have not received any email notification also saying that the application has been submitted. Is it normal? Please let know in an ideal scenario what would happen once we submit an application.


Dont worry on that, I was in the boat as u r. after a few days, yiu can send them an email enquiring abot ur application and they would revert with a an application code


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> All the best. Did you apply for NSW as well??


Thank you brother, yes if you consider putting a separate eoi selecting NSW for 190. But did not receive the invitation yet. 
You see, when I submitted the skillselect eoi on 9 September I checked both 189 and 190 selecting All in preferred state to get nomination from. Later from the forum discussions I decided to change that to NSW and put in a new eoi for Victoria as well. I believe that's the right thing to do. What do you suggest!!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

sainini said:


> Thank you brother, yes if you consider putting a separate eoi selecting NSW for 190. But did not receive the invitation yet.
> You see, when I submitted the skillselect eoi on 9 September I checked both 189 and 190 selecting All in preferred state to get nomination from. Later from the forum discussions I decided to change that to NSW and put in a new eoi for Victoria as well. I believe that's the right thing to do. What do you suggest!!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I did the same brother


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sainini said:


> Thank you brother, yes if you consider putting a separate eoi selecting NSW for 190. But did not receive the invitation yet.
> You see, when I submitted the skillselect eoi on 9 September I checked both 189 and 190 selecting All in preferred state to get nomination from. Later from the forum discussions I decided to change that to NSW and put in a new eoi for Victoria as well. I believe that's the right thing to do. What do you suggest!!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thats correct. You need to choose the state you are applying for. This way it the EOI will be visible to the state. I never knew the reason behind this until few months on why one has to choose specific state. A guy applied for Vic and he chose any state and the Vic team emailed stating they weren't able to locate the EOI. Then he called the team and they suggested to check with this option. Post this the next day he received invite for 190 Vic. In NSW case they cant even notify you because there no extra application you file with NSW unlike Vic. All the best bhai Vic is kinda slow in processing application but they are sure to give you a *YES or NO* unlike NSW where you just have to wait for the email stating you are invited.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> I did the same brother


Cool!! All the best.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Thats correct. You need to choose the state you are applying for. This way it the EOI will be visible to the state. I never knew the reason behind this until few months on why one has to choose specific state. A guy applied for Vic and he chose any state and the Vic team emailed stating they weren't able to locate the EOI. Then he called the team and they suggested to check with this option. Post this the next day he received invite for 190 Vic. In NSW case they cant even notify you because there no extra application you file with NSW unlike Vic. All the best bhai Vic is kinda slow in processing application but they are sure to give you a *YES or NO* unlike NSW where you just have to wait for the email stating you are invited.


That's great then, thanks for the info. Anyway did you get any invitation from Victoria or NSW yet.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sainini said:


> That's great then, thanks for the info. Anyway did you get any invitation from Victoria or NSW yet.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Not yet. Still waiting as im in 60+5 pointer under 261111


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Not yet. Still waiting as im in 60+5 pointer under 261111


Okay same here, 60+5 with 261313

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sainini said:


> Okay same here, 60+5 with 261313
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


all the best bhai.


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> all the best bhai.


Guys am also under the same condition. 261111 with 60+5. <*SNIP*> *Please see Rule 10, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Guys am also under the same condition. 261111 with 60+5. <*SNIP*> *Please see Rule 10, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


Its only me in 261111. Not sure who else is under ICT BA in this thread waiting for Invitation.


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> vasanth240 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys am also under the same condition. 261111 with 60+5. <*SNIP*> *Please see Rule 10, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
> ...


Hi ,

Me too with 261111 raised EoI in august and VIC in sept with 65+5 points......

Also, have recently sent my Edu docs to Vetassess fto ensure i can claim 15 points for my degree.

regards.....


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

I have submitted my sponsorship application to Vic yesterday and got my acknowledgement email today. Let's pray I get the invite soon and until then time should run faster. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> I have submitted my sponsorship application to Vic yesterday and got my acknowledgement email today. Let's pray I get the invite soon and until then time should run faster. :fingerscrossed:


Did it say wait for 12weeks for outcome!?


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Did it say wait for 12weeks for outcome!?


Yes of course


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Yes of course


It's not in all cases so wanted to confirm. Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

So far 2 grants this month and weeks comes to an end. Hoping for better week to come


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> So far 2 grants this month and weeks comes to an end. Hoping for better week to come



2 grants for vic ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> So far 2 grants this month and weeks comes to an end. Hoping for better week to come




I have submitted it in September, 17th and CO was assigned on 26th September. He then asked me for some additional documents, which I submitted it on 17th October. Since then no acknowledgement or any communication either. Any suggestion, by when can I get an update buddy .?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> 2 grants for vic ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes 2 so fat this month. You can refer to https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> I have submitted it in September, 17th and CO was assigned on 26th September. He then asked me for some additional documents, which I submitted it on 17th October. Since then no acknowledgement or any communication either. Any suggestion, by when can I get an update buddy .?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


what were the documents requested? Ideally we dont a transparent process here once we lodge our visa so its only when a CO contacts we know he/she is working on it. Sometimes no contact would be there for a brief period and one fine you will be invited. So I would say keep patience as there is no means of getting update on this. Even if you do it would be a common template which they use for all. Good luck.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> what were the documents requested? Ideally we dont a transparent process here once we lodge our visa so its only when a CO contacts we know he/she is working on it. Sometimes no contact would be there for a brief period and one fine you will be invited. So I would say keep patience as there is no means of getting update on this. Even if you do it would be a common template which they use for all. Good luck.




Docs were PCC, MEDICAL & FORM 80. I have submitted all of these though. And yes I am aware of the fact that there would be no frequent communication on this. I was hopeful that the way CO was assigned for me within a week of time after submitting my Visa application, so do I was expecting invite a little earlier. Guess I am wrong in here. Will any which ways have to for DIPP mercy though. Hopeful that I may get grant soon 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

pasupus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Dropped an email on 03/Nov/2016 asking for the status of my application. Acknowledgement date was 10/Aug and still awaiting their response for my inquiry. Will update you guys once I hear back.
> 
> ...


Dear Pasupus, 

It is now 13 weeks and 3 days for you. 

Did you checked with Victoria for any update. 

What is your job code? 

Regards, 
Shaikh Haroon 
I hope you should have got 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Docs were PCC, MEDICAL & FORM 80. I have submitted all of these though. And yes I am aware of the fact that there would be no frequent communication on this. I was hopeful that the way CO was assigned for me within a week of time after submitting my Visa application, so do I was expecting invite a little earlier. Guess I am wrong in here. Will any which ways have to for DIPP mercy though. Hopeful that I may get grant soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


haha dont worry stailions333. You invite under construction and would be delivered to you sooner or later but, you will have it for sure. Good sign is atleast the CO contacted you which means the work in progress :ranger:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

skharoon said:


> Dear Pasupus,
> 
> It is now 13 weeks and 3 days for you.
> 
> ...


@Shaikh Haroon what is your code?


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> @Shaikh Haroon what is your code?


263111 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> haha dont worry stailions333. You invite under construction and would be delivered to you sooner or later but, you will have it for sure. Good sign is atleast the CO contacted you which means the work in progress :ranger:




Yes mate. Hoping for that Miracle to happen. This wait is such a pain in wrong place 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Yes mate. Hoping for that Miracle to happen. This wait is such a pain in wrong place
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


haha ikno tell me about it:laugh:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

skharoon said:


> 263111
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Not sure who it was but, when he tried to contact Vic team they've informed that there is delay from the team and will update ASAP.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> haha ikno tell me about it:laugh:




Buddy any idea on how we would get grant or how does it look like ???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Buddy any idea on how we would get grant or how does it look like ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well its going to look more of less like the every other evisa. Just a pdf which you are required to take a print and submit it at the immigration counter when u fly to Oz.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Well its going to look more of less like the every other evisa. Just a pdf which you are required to take a print and submit it at the immigration counter when u fly to Oz.




Would i be able to Download it from immi portal or will it be delivered in a email ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Would i be able to Download it from immi portal or will it be delivered in a email ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You would get it over an email. So you can go ahead and download the pdf file. You can also verify that document in vevo mobile app. You will be asked DOB and other info to verify it.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Would i be able to Download it from immi portal or will it be delivered in a email ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You get a copy by mail, but there are details also on VEVO (yes, another system). You don't actually need it, in theory, as the visa is in their border systems attached to your passport. When they scan/type your passport number they'll see it. Always good to have a copy though, just in case.

My advice to anyone filing is to have the application "decision ready" at the time you apply. That means all medicals, PCCs, Form 80s, Form 1221s, all proofs. Look through the list on immitracker at the documents people have been requested by the CO. Don't overdo it with highschool certificates, etc. but have solid evidence for each item requiring proof. For work I gave them the letters for ACS, quarterly bank statements with payment highlighted, and my tax returns to prove the yearly amount received and payment of taxes (in both cases, third party documents). 

Giving them everything they need upfront means you don't have to get into that request/response cycle that appears to add so much time to the applications. It's not guaranteed you'll get the grant as swiftly as I did, but you certainly minimise the risk of another 2 months or more being added by needing to supply more docs. 

If you can't upload immediately after payment, be sure that you certainly can within a day or two. They are allocating VERY quickly, meaning you might get allocated and receive the "IMMI Commencement" mail before you know it. According to the site this indicates they haven't been able to finalise immediately.


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> It's not in all cases so wanted to confirm. Thanks.


Oh is it, I am not aware, sorry my ignorance


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

FFacs said:


> You get a copy by mail, but there are details also on VEVO (yes, another system). You don't actually need it, in theory, as the visa is in their border systems attached to your passport. When they scan/type your passport number they'll see it. Always good to have a copy though, just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Totally agree with your detailed sight mate. It was a mistake from agents' end. I was unaware of the fact that allocation are happening swiftly now a days. It is due to this Miss that my processing got delayed. Like you said , if I have had submitted all documents in time, I would have received the grant by now. This will be a lesson learnt for folks in this forum. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Just received rejection email from victoria. .applied 22nd July 135112.standard rejection email response.good luck to rest.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rohi1718 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I just got invitation from Victoria.
Code is 262111
Applied on July 23 and got Ack on Aug 15.
Got invite on Nov 11.

-- Rohit :smile:


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

rohi1718 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got invitation from Victoria.
> Code is 262111
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

rohi1718 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got invitation from Victoria.
> Code is 262111
> ...


On the whole how many points did you had ?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Just received rejection email from victoria. .applied 22nd July 135112.standard rejection email response.good luck to rest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


That's really too bad. The long wait only to hear bad news makes it twice as bitter. All the best in your ongoing efforts


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rohi1718 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got invitation from Victoria.
> Code is 262111
> ...


Congratulations. Combined with the bad news in the post above, I get the feeling another batch has come back from industry panel review. I wonder how big that batch is.


----------



## rohi1718 (Oct 12, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> On the whole how many points did you had ?


I have 60+5.
Age - 30
Edu - 15
PTE - 10
Exp - 5
State Nomination - 5


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

rohi1718 said:


> I have 60+5.
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> PTE - 10
> ...


All the best for your visa filing mate. Just be lil cautious of the recommendations shared by FFacs. This will only expedite your grant processing time. Rest lies on gods mercy


----------



## rohi1718 (Oct 12, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> All the best for your visa filing mate. Just be lil cautious of the recommendations shared by FFacs. This will only expedite your grant processing time. Rest lies on gods mercy


How much time this process take.... what i heard in general is 3 months and more...


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

rohi1718 said:


> How much time this process take.... what i heard in general is 3 months and more...


Do check "FFacs" member signature. It could happen sooner than expected, provided you need to keep all documents readily available before applying for visa. "FFacs" member has shared a beautiful insight on one of my queries. You can refer back the blog in your free time.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello everyone,

My wait is over. I got the invitation today   

Applied on July 22, asked few questions and commitment on Aug 15, replied them on Aug 23 and recieved acknowledgement from them on Aug 24 for 263111 ( Computer network and system engineer) code.. 

Now the next process begins. I got the invite in skillselect as well   

Thank you everyone for your support


----------



## anticperson (May 5, 2016)

I got a rejection from VIC... but received an invite from SA


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wait is over. I got the invitation today
> 
> ...


Congrats Joy!!!


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

anticperson said:


> I got a rejection from VIC... but received an invite from SA


Congrats Anticperson!!


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Just received rejection email from victoria. .applied 22nd July 135112.standard rejection email response.good luck to rest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Oh.........Really sad about you Vinod .....Just can't believe that with 70 points your case is not considered. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

rohi1718 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got invitation from Victoria.
> Code is 262111
> ...


Congrats Rohit !

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wait is over. I got the invitation today
> 
> ...


Congrats Joy !!

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

anticperson said:


> I got a rejection from VIC... but received an invite from SA


Congrats Antic !!

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Antic !!
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Never understood the logic with which Vic goes. if people with 70+points get rejected i dont have any hope at all with 55+5. Just waiting for my reject mail i guess.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Never understood the logic with which Vic goes. if people with 70+points get rejected i dont have any hope at all with 55+5. Just waiting for my reject mail i guess.


You are right ....even I am also 55+5 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Never understood the logic with which Vic goes. if people with 70+points get rejected i dont have any hope at all with 55+5. Just waiting for my reject mail i guess.


Even m with 55 + 5 category. It is very clear that victoria goes with candidates profile n experience than points...


----------



## Anuraju13 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi All, I have been a silent member to this forum and greatly benefited from this forum. By God grace,today I got my invitation from Victoria. Below is my timeline for the benefit of others.

ANZSCO: 261313 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 0 Eng: 10
ACS result: 21/03/16
PTE-A: R77L70S72W74
EOI 190 Vic: 14/07/16 
VIC SS Nomination 21/07/16
VIC SS ACK: 18/08/16 
Invite : 11/11/2016
190 Lodged : 
Visa Grant :


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Never understood the logic with which Vic goes. if people with 70+points get rejected i dont have any hope at all with 55+5. Just waiting for my reject mail i guess.


This is the whole point of the state nomination process - and why the NSW is of little use in the grand scheme. It is intended to catch those that the DIBP 189 system misses, who would nevertheless be of good value to Australia. DIBP need to have a fairly simple process to handle the numbers involved. The 190 process is intended to pick up the 55 pointers who aren't fairly represented in value by the points system. Likewise the 489 regional adds to this those willing to make a 'sacrifice' by living in less successful areas. 

Where it has gone wrong is the pro-rata skills. 65+ pointers should never need to go 190. But the system is broken full-stop for those. ACS especially needs to raise the bar significantly. I would require 5 years experience at least, for all qualification types. Maybe more. That might strike you as unfair, but IMO it's better to hear that you don't qualify before you've invested money in the process than at the end, or worse still end up sitting in a never-ending queue.

If they insist on staying with the current skills approach, my suggested experience requirements would be 5 years for ICT Bachelors, 8 for Diploma, 10 for RPL of any sort. I'd also be reviewing the levels for PTE-A and pushing the boundaries to 75 and 85 points overall. That might sound uncharitable to many, but the current situation (where thousands of applicants are left dangling for months on end, only to hear bad news) does no favours to anyone. It results in NSW implementing a system that basically mirrors DIBP, ACT closing nominations and Victoria doing the same. It's only going to get worse, they need to do something or this time next year it's going to be a car crash with 190s being closed in August and people falling off the end of the EOI 2 year validity before being invited.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Anuraju13 said:


> Hi All, I have been a silent member to this forum and greatly benefited from this forum. By God grace,today I got my invitation from Victoria. Below is my timeline for the benefit of others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Anuraju13 said:


> Hi All, I have been a silent member to this forum and greatly benefited from this forum. By God grace,today I got my invitation from Victoria. Below is my timeline for the benefit of others.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 0 Eng: 10
> ACS result: 21/03/16
> ...


Congrats Anuraj !!

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rohi1718 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got invitation from Victoria.
> Code is 262111
> ...


CONGRATS MATE. :cheer2:

Please update the immitracker as well thanks!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Just received rejection email from victoria. .applied 22nd July 135112.standard rejection email response.good luck to rest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Hard luck mate.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rohi1718 said:


> How much time this process take.... what i heard in general is 3 months and more...


You dont worry about that. Have you documents set right and you have FFacs who got his real quick. Remember the documents play a key role. All the best.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wait is over. I got the invitation today
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. Please share you timelines and points.

Also update the immitracker.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

anticperson said:


> I got a rejection from VIC... but received an invite from SA



Congrats mate. Its good to know you have SA invite in hard.  Please share you timelines and points.

Also update the immitracker.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Oh.........Really sad about you Vinod .....Just can't believe that with 70 points your case is not considered.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


for Vic points are never the requirement. Only thing required is to meet their requirement. Rest its upto to them to decide with few other things like demand for your job code etc.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Anuraju13 said:


> Hi All, I have been a silent member to this forum and greatly benefited from this forum. By God grace,today I got my invitation from Victoria. Below is my timeline for the benefit of others.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 0 Eng: 10
> ACS result: 21/03/16
> ...


Boi -O-Boi its raining invites today. Congrats mate.

Please update the immitracker.


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello All,

The wait is over... I got a rejection email this afternoon. Good luck for all those who got their invites today and rest all keeps your spirits high and hope for the best.

Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Congratulations to all who got invite today.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

pasupus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The wait is over... I got a rejection email this afternoon. Good luck for all those who got their invites today and rest all keeps your spirits high and hope for the best.
> 
> ...


Hard luck mate. All the best for rest of the process.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

pasupus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The wait is over... I got a rejection email this afternoon. Good luck for all those who got their invites today and rest all keeps your spirits high and hope for the best.
> 
> ...


Hi Srinivas,
Hard luck mate. All the best with rest of the application. Can you please update your timeline along with the tech please?

thanks,


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Hi Srinivas,
> Hard luck mate. All the best with rest of the application. Can you please update your timeline along with the tech please?
> 
> thanks,


His timelines
__________________
ACS Submitted (RPL) : 23JUN2016
PTE- Academic Taken : 07JUL2016
PTE-A Results : 08JUL2016 L/R/S/W- 83/65/67/76 Overall: 70
ACS Positive : 12JUL2016
EOI : 18JUL2016
Victoria Sponsorship : 19JUL2016 (55+5)
Acknowledgement : 10AUG2016
INVITE : TBD
VISA LODGED : TBD
Reply With Quote


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> His timelines
> __________________
> ACS Submitted (RPL) : 23JUN2016
> PTE- Academic Taken : 07JUL2016
> ...


What is the ANZSCO code.. 



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

skharoon said:


> What is the ANZSCO code..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


May be is he is from ICT.


----------



## rohi1718 (Oct 12, 2016)

anticperson said:


> I got a rejection from VIC... but received an invite from SA


Many congratulations Antic...


----------



## pasupus (Jul 2, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> skharoon said:
> 
> 
> > What is the ANZSCO code..
> ...


262111- Database Administrator.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

rohi1718 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got invitation from Victoria.
> Code is 262111
> ...


Another DBA 262111 has got invite but Pasupus not


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

skharoon said:


> Another DBA 262111 has got invite but Pasupus not


Rohi1718 was first one to confirm abt invite.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> So far 2 grants this month and weeks comes to an end. Hoping for better week to come




2 grants? There are more... and visa grants do not depend on the state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 2 grants? There are more... and visa grants do not depend on the state.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes @andreyx108b there were more following this statement. And I'm totally going with immitracker and ones who confirmed on the Vic thread. All the folks who were invited yesterday confirmed post 5PM Sydney time at the time when we thought nothing more to come.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Guys please update immitracker with outcome.

tq!


----------



## rohi1718 (Oct 12, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> CONGRATS MATE. :cheer2:
> 
> Please update the immitracker as well thanks!


Thanks.. 
updated immitracker.


----------



## rohi1718 (Oct 12, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Rohi1718 was first one to confirm abt invite.


Seems like only 2 of us got the response today.. i could see some more DBAs in immitracker.
Hope others may get sooner.
But seems like for VIC Exp. and English points matter more than point (overall profile).
My Exp is 8 years and PTE - L/R/S/W - 80/77/82/81.

I have seen people confirming here, with 55+5 points getting invite, so 55+5 no need to worry, if your occupation is in demand you will get invite.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

HI All,

Out of 10years and 10 months experience, ACS assessed 7years and 9 months of experience as systems analyst on 30th Aug 2015. I left last employer on 17th dec 2015 . So can I file EOI with 17th dec 2015 or do i need file with 30th sept 2015. filing with earlier date will give me 70points for 189 ,while with 30th Aug 2015 will give 65 points. Experts advise is highly appreciated


----------



## rohi1718 (Oct 12, 2016)

sandeep_iimt said:


> HI All,
> 
> Out of 10years and 10 months experience, ACS assessed 7years and 9 months of experience as systems analyst on 30th Aug 2015. I left last employer on 17th dec 2015 . So can I file EOI with 17th dec 2015 or do i need file with 30th sept 2015. filing with earlier date will give me 70points for 189 ,while with 30th Aug 2015 will give 65 points. Experts advise is highly appreciated


I Think ACS report mentions... that from date (XYZ) your experience is assessed as relevant.
So from that date you date you can include all your experience.
But as it has been one year old, and to include all latest exp, you may need to file an amendment of ACS.
It will be beneficial, as if you are eligible for 189 stream, 70+ points will fetch you invitation in 1 round itself.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

rohi1718 said:


> I Think ACS report mentions... that from date (XYZ) your experience is assessed as relevant.
> So from that date you date you can include all your experience.
> But as it has been one year old, and to include all latest exp, you may need to file an amendment of ACS.
> It will be beneficial, as if you are eligible for 189 stream, 70+ points will fetch you invitation in 1 round itself.


HI Rohit, Thanks for the reply.But out of 10 years and 10months of experience of systems analyst acs assessed 7 years and 9moths. Now with 11 years and 11 months experience they would do only again 7 years and 11moths , as they take only last 10 years of experience in consideration. my point is , in EOI also it says mention last 10 years of employment and if mention start date as assesed by acs and end date of previous employment,will that be okay?


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

sandeep_iimt said:


> rohi1718 said:
> 
> 
> > I Think ACS report mentions... that from date (XYZ) your experience is assessed as relevant.
> ...


Hi, 

Please dont get carried away with this 10 year thing. Please submit entire experience u have with employeement referenceds from hR or Statutory Declarations. ACS will evulate accordingly and deduct the years accordingly. If u have non ICT content in ur education then they would deduct 6 years and ask u to do RPL. 

Just work out on the RPL as it says projects in last five years....


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

Could someone please throw some light on how long it would take me to get the Invite from Vitoria and how are my chances to get one. Any advice is much appreciated. My details, please check my signature.


----------



## tofy79 (Dec 27, 2013)

rohi1718 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got invitation from Victoria.
> Code is 262111
> ...


many Congrats Rohit,

Can you please tell me, you as DBA in Oracle, MS SQL or MYSQL or What exactly?


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Need view from senior members here -

Applied for VIC and QLD nominations in Jul'16 under 2 separate EOI

QLD nominated first so without waiting for VIC nomination applied for visa

Now VIC nomination also came on the other EOI, really surprised. 

Not yet travelled to Australia, can I get my visa mapped to other EOI so straight land in VIC and stay there for 2 years (instead of QLD)??

Which state (QLD or VIC) would you prefer being IT professional??


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

aka_1178 said:


> Need view from senior members here -
> 
> Applied for VIC and QLD nominations in Jul'16 under 2 separate EOI
> 
> ...




When did I apply for your visa?


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> When did u apply for your visa?


You *


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

aka_1178 said:


> Need view from senior members here -
> 
> Applied for VIC and QLD nominations in Jul'16 under 2 separate EOI
> 
> ...



What is your ANZSCO code and point calculation?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

aka_1178 said:


> Need view from senior members here -
> 
> Applied for VIC and QLD nominations in Jul'16 under 2 separate EOI
> 
> ...



Have u applied for QLD Visa and got ur grant yet?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

aka_1178 said:


> Need view from senior members here -
> 
> Applied for VIC and QLD nominations in Jul'16 under 2 separate EOI
> 
> ...


It's possible to withdraw the application and file a new one I would guess. I doubt if you would get your money back in that case. I would also be surprised if they could move the visa application between EOIs mid-way, as the documents, allocation, etc will already be set against your QLD EOI. I would imagine they would internally cancel one and ask you to resubmit on the other if they did allow this. 

As to where it would be better to work as ICTer - VIC.


----------



## wolverinerocks (Sep 14, 2015)

I replied to commitment letter and resume requested by Victoria via email([email protected]) quoting reference number. Is there way to upload via my profile in victoria website since I do not find any way to upload it?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

wolverinerocks said:


> I replied to commitment letter and resume requested by Victoria via email([email protected]) quoting reference number. Is there way to upload via my profile in victoria website since I do not find any way to upload it?


No there is no way to upload its just that you need to reply to their email address like you did.


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

What DBA you are ,SQL ,Oracle, sysbase?


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I am Mithun, currently working as an ERP consultant in Bangalore,India.I have started off with the Australian Immigration process a couple of months back, please find the current status of my application below,

Role Applied for : System Analyst (261112)
Skill Assessment Lodged: 7th October 2016 
Positive Reply: 20th October 3016
PTE Academic result : R : 69 , S : 80 , L : 84 , W : 74 
Overall Score : 60 
EOI Lodged (189) : 25th October 2016
State sponsorship application lodged (190 - Victoria) : 4th November 2016 (60+5)
Acknowledgment received : 4th November 2016

I understand that within 12 weeks I can expect a reply from state of Victoria. But, I wanted to know whether I can expect a positive reply before 12 weeks.

Looking forward to hear from you guys! Please do share your experience.

Regards,
Mithun K


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

mithun121988 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am Mithun, currently working as an ERP consultant in Bangalore,India.I have started off with the Australian Immigration process a couple of months back, please find the current status of my application below,
> 
> ...




Did you receive acknowledgment within a day of filing your EOI ?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

mithun121988 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am Mithun, currently working as an ERP consultant in Bangalore,India.I have started off with the Australian Immigration process a couple of months back, please find the current status of my application below,
> 
> ...


I am exactly same like you, let's hope we get


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> I am exactly same like you, let's hope we get


Lets hope for the best


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mithun121988 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am Mithun, currently working as an ERP consultant in Bangalore,India.I have started off with the Australian Immigration process a couple of months back, please find the current status of my application below,
> 
> ...


Yes you can expect an outcome before 12 weeks. Most of thr cases completed within 12 weeks and few may take little over 12 weeks and few cases it's within first few weeks of filing your case. However, it's subjective from case to case. Good luck!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> I am exactly same like you, let's hope we get


Vasanth did you get acknowledgement yet?


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes you can expect an outcome before 12 weeks. Most of thr cases completed within 12 weeks and few may take little over 12 weeks and few cases it's within first few weeks of filing your case. However, it's subjective from case to case. Good luck!


Thanks much :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Vasanth did you get acknowledgement yet?


Yea my friend the next day i got the acknowledgement letter with reference number. Is that good?


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

Edited my signature to show the ack


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Just a clarification,

VIC normally sends the outcome only by Fridays` or any day on the week ?


----------



## jaga16 (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm now into 10+ weeks of waiting.. hoping to get a response soon..
55 points
Developer programmer
Applied for Vic SS

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

pasupus said:


> 262111- Database Administrator.


hi

which database admin are you ?

not sure if that matters,


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

under which database administration it is been selected, oracle?sysbase,SQL?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

jaga16 said:


> I'm now into 10+ weeks of waiting.. hoping to get a response soon..
> 55 points
> Developer programmer
> Applied for Vic SS
> ...


All the best mate. My 12 weeks ends today (from the date of ACK). Hoping to hear something soon.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Yea my friend the next day i got the acknowledgement letter with reference number. Is that good?


Its good sign is a way reason being his 12 weeks starts soon unlike may including me had to wait approx. 21 days to get acknowledgement email and yeah there were few emails exchanged between Vic and myself for some documents.


----------



## jaga16 (Sep 1, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> All the best mate. My 12 weeks ends today (from the date of ACK). Hoping to hear something soon.


I think this question is asked million times, however there's still confusion for me .. 

12 weeks from date of acknowledgement or from date of submitting EOI?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Just a clarification,
> 
> VIC normally sends the outcome only by Fridays` or any day on the week ?


Its any day of a week


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

jaga16 said:


> I'm now into 10+ weeks of waiting.. hoping to get a response soon..
> 55 points
> Developer programmer
> Applied for Vic SS
> ...


When was ur acknowledgement email dated back to?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

jaga16 said:


> I think this question is asked million times, however there's still confusion for me ..
> 
> 12 weeks from date of acknowledgement or from date of submitting EOI?


From the acknowledgement mail. But that's not really accurate at the moment. Victoria shut the admissions because they're overwhelmed by ICT applicants. You can guess, therefore, that the 12 weeks might not hold.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

FFacs said:


> From the acknowledgement mail. But that's not really accurate at the moment. Victoria shut the admissions because they're overwhelmed by ICT applicants. You can guess, therefore, that the 12 weeks might not hold.




You meant to say that this could happen sooner than expected mate ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Could someone please help me with the list of ICT occupations, which have been stopped from Nov'2016-Mar'2017 ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

jaga16 said:


> I think this question is asked million times, however there's still confusion for me ..
> 
> 12 weeks from date of acknowledgement or from date of submitting EOI?


Its technically from acknowledgement email. But, chances are its might be just over 12 weeks for ICT in few cases. This is coming after talking to the folks in Vic team. They haven't told what checks are pending but, its under stood that they are industry experts who validate your CV, Skills to that of a Job code you apply under. Post they check they would also have a check on the demand of your job code in their market. Combining all these tasks your outcome is decided. May be this is one reason why they put a hold on ICT applicants which started last Friday.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Could someone please help me with the list of ICT occupations, which have been stopped from Nov'2016-Mar'2017 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here you go:

Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations. The occupations affected by the temporary closure are:

135112 ICT Project Manager
261111 ICT Business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
261314 Software Tester
261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec
262111 Database Administrator
262112 ICT Security Specialist
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer

Sources: Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations. The occupations affected by the temporary closure are:
> 
> ...


 http://www.iscah.com/dibp-to-relax-pro-rata-policy-on-some-occupations/

DIBP to relax Pro rata policy on some occupations ?

Skill Select invite for November 2016.

DIBP have announced their November skill select dates as the 9th and 23rd. Interesting they have anticipated inviting 1600 189 EOIs each round (even though DIBP were only able to invite 1205 and 1196 in the October rounds.

Similarly for the 489 family sponsored they were only able to find 46 eligible EOIs in the last round yet believe they can invite a whopping 400 in November’s two rounds.

As we have written consistently the last few months, DIBP simply does not have enough eligible EOIs to fill their annual quota unless they find some more from somewhere. The most obvious being to relax some of the Pro rata occupation restrictions and so invite more of them each round.

(or maybe they will drop the passmark to just 55 points ??)

Either option is getting closer after these November projections …



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

aussiedream87 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations. The occupations affected by the temporary closure are:
> 
> ...


Does this mean that it will updated only in March 17?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

dvinoth86 said:


> Does this mean that it will updated only in March 17?


_The closure will be for a period of four months (11 November 2016 to 6 March 2017.), however further updates will be provided should this be extended._


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

*hope it turns out to be true*



skharoon said:


> DIBP to relax Pro rata policy on some occupations ? | Iscah
> 
> DIBP to relax Pro rata policy on some occupations ?
> 
> ...


If that is the case it will surely put a big smile of so many folks!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> You meant to say that this could happen sooner than expected mate ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm afraid not. It would appear they have too much work, so it could be a little longer. That said, some people get replies quickly, so it's a bit of a lottery.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

skharoon said:


> DIBP to relax Pro rata policy on some occupations ? | Iscah
> 
> DIBP to relax Pro rata policy on some occupations ?
> 
> ...


I saw the same. The only issue is..... the 9th has already happened and 261111/261112 appeared to have ZERO 65 pointers invited. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> _The closure will be for a period of four months (11 November 2016 to 6 March 2017.), however further updates will be provided should this be extended._


What happens to the applications submitted before 11th November 2016?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

mithun121988 said:


> What happens to the applications submitted before 11th November 2016?


Those will be processed as normal.


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Those will be processed as normal.


Thanks, so still the waiting period for the submitted applications would be 12 weeks?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

mithun121988 said:


> Thanks, so still the waiting period for the submitted applications would be 12 weeks?


Well, that totally depends - no one can be sure but 12 weeks is a commitment from Vic. However, we have seen few of them getting replies less than 12 weeks.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks a ton mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi,
I have small request, can we apply for Two State sponsorship? 

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

You dint apply for NSW ?

I think you will get the outcome anytime soon as a guy who got the ack on 24th got a positive outcome. 



bvinayb said:


> Well, that totally depends - no one can be sure but 12 weeks is a commitment from Vic. However, we have seen few of them getting replies less than 12 weeks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi,
> I have small request, can we apply for Two State sponsorship?
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna


You can very much have them. Have individual EOI's created


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> You can very much have them. Have individual EOI's created


Thanks for quick reply. 
Yes, for first EOI i have submitted with 189 and 190 NSW. I was trying to check if anyone can create two EOI, then account got created. Now I am planning to create another EOI for submitting any State sponsorship. As I have 60points + 5 SS.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> Yes, for first EOI i have submitted with 189 and 190 NSW. I was trying to check if anyone can create two EOI, then account got created. Now I am planning to create another EOI for submitting any State sponsorship. As I have 60points + 5 SS.


all the best and make sure you choose the state you plan to apply for.


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes you can expect an outcome before 12 weeks. Most of thr cases completed within 12 weeks and few may take little over 12 weeks and few cases it's within first few weeks of filing your case. However, it's subjective from case to case. Good luck!



That's great if response comes in few weeks of filing.. Any idea whether Vic gives preference to 20 language points first and then to 10 point candidates..? or only resume skills and market job demand that matters ? 

Like say if there are two candidates with equal points and same skillsets and job code but only differs in language points say one has 20 and the other has 10 then in that case what happens, both gets invite one after other or only one candidate out two is invited, and other one is rejected, as there are lot of rejections from Vic, and its not clear as to what is the selection criteria for similar candidates, as more or less candidates in each job code posses similar skillsets and job responsibilities..

any expert views on this ?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Abrockks said:


> That's great if response comes in few weeks of filing.. Any idea whether Vic gives preference to 20 language points first and then to 10 point candidates..? or only resume skills and market job demand that matters ?
> 
> Like say if there are two candidates with equal points and same skillsets and job code but only differs in language points say one has 20 and the other has 10 then in that case what happens, both gets invite one after other or only one candidate out two is invited, and other one is rejected, as there are lot of rejections from Vic, and its not clear as to what is the selection criteria for similar candidates, as more or less candidates in each job code posses similar skillsets and job responsibilities..
> 
> any expert views on this ?


Hey Abrockks,

I wouldn't say Vic wont give preference to 20 language points first and then to 10 point candidates. But, Let me be diplomatic here.. Vic encourages 55+5 pointers  See its all left to the folks verifying your info such as CV and your skills etc. In most cases people with 20 points in English prefer NSW over VIC. You still have them here who applied and got ITA. Just hope everything falls in place and you get your ITA.

Regarding that 2 candidates I am afraid it wont work that way AFAIK. This comes in picture more of less with NSW. Unfortunately when one get rejection email its all basic template which is used to all the rejected folks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mithun121988 said:


> Thanks, so still the waiting period for the submitted applications would be 12 weeks?


12 weeks more or less.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

is there anyone who has applied for victoria sponsorship under 233513 category. Would appreciate if someone could revert back with the processing time.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> is there anyone who has applied for victoria sponsorship under 233513 category. Would appreciate if someone could revert back with the processing time.


try to look up here meanwhile https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have applied with 233512 if that helps. Lol. 2335 people are doomed


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hey Abrockks,
> 
> I wouldn't say Vic wont give preference to 20 language points first and then to 10 point candidates. But, Let me be diplomatic here.. Vic encourages 55+5 pointers  See its all left to the folks verifying your info such as CV and your skills etc. In most cases people with 20 points in English prefer NSW over VIC. You still have them here who applied and got ITA. Just hope everything falls in place and you get your ITA.
> 
> Regarding that 2 candidates I am afraid it wont work that way AFAIK. This comes in picture more of less with NSW. Unfortunately when one get rejection email its all basic template which is used to all the rejected folks.


got it, but still there are many candidates with 20 language points who applied for Vic this year despite applying for NSW..

and also you mean to say if Vic requires particular skillset and there is a job demand in the market then two candidates with same score except language (20 and 10) both will get an invitation in that order and if there is no demand and skillset is not found to be of their interest then both the candidates stand a chance of rejection , is it ?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Abrockks said:


> got it, but still there are many candidates with 20 language points who applied for Vic this year despite applying for NSW..
> 
> and also you mean to say if Vic requires particular skillset and there is a job demand in the market then two candidates with same score except language (20 and 10) both will get an invitation in that order and if there is no demand and skillset is not found to be of their interest then both the candidates stand a chance of rejection , is it ?


No. Victoria will offer as many invites as they require to fill skills shortages, based on the criteria they set. Your profile, as communicated by your CV, is a major component of the criteria


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> all the best and make sure you choose the state you plan to apply for.


Ok, so with one EOI I can submit VISA 189 and NSW 190. With another EOI I can submit Victoria and Queens land? There won't be any problem right?
I can apply as many state sponsorship unless I have 60points right? Please suggest.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Ok, so with one EOI I can submit VISA 189 and NSW 190. With another EOI I can submit Victoria and Queens land? There won't be any problem right?
> I can apply as many state sponsorship unless I have 60points right? Please suggest.


U can have 189 & 190 in first one and second eoi have Vic alone. You can feel two states in one EOI.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Abrockks said:


> got it, but still there are many candidates with 20 language points who applied for Vic this year despite applying for NSW..
> 
> and also you mean to say if Vic requires particular skillset and there is a job demand in the market then two candidates with same score except language (20 and 10) both will get an invitation in that order and if there is no demand and skillset is not found to be of their interest then both the candidates stand a chance of rejection , is it ?


See particular skillet is something all the states prefer later they would consider other occupations. Regarding that comparison on two individuals with English scores u were talking abt it all depends on they profile and cv. Not sure if they have any more criterias. More over they both might be picked as well u never know. With Vic predictions can be either wrong and right. I would say wish ur self good luck in getting an ITA. See many have been waiting for 12 weeks the other week. Two rejections came in first then 2-3 ITAs were confirmed and all of them are part ICT or majority of them are ICT I can say.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> See particular skillet is something all the states prefer later they would consider other occupations. Regarding that comparison on two individuals with English scores u were talking abt it all depends on they profile and cv. Not sure if they have any more criterias. More over they both might be picked as well u never know. With Vic predictions can be either wrong and right. I would say wish ur self good luck in getting an ITA. See many have been waiting for 12 weeks the other week. Two rejections came in first then 2-3 ITAs were confirmed and all of them are part ICT or majority of them are ICT I can say.


Folks - I am in my 5th week of wait for VIC after sharing commitment statement and other details that was asked for. This wait is killing for all of us. Any point in following up or wait for 12 weeks. status tracker would have been so useful.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Folks - I am in my 5th week of wait for VIC after sharing commitment statement and other details that was asked for. This wait is killing for all of us. Any point in following up or wait for 12 weeks. status tracker would have been so useful.


Good you mentioned about wait time. I was just checking the recent invitees and all of them had to wait more or less 12 weeks since ack. email. I just figure out my outcome possible date  more or less before 24 Dec based on 12 weeks and 1 week extra I kept.

And following with them wont be of any use reason being it would generic response to anyone following up. More over they clearly stated not to follow up during the TAT of 12 weeks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Folks - I am in my 5th week of wait for VIC after sharing commitment statement and other details that was asked for. This wait is killing for all of us. Any point in following up or wait for 12 weeks. status tracker would have been so useful.


I just completed 7 weeks approx.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> good you mentioned about wait time. I was just checking the recent invitees and all of them had to wait more or less 12 weeks since ack. email. I just figure out my outcome possible date  more or less before 24 Dec based on 12 weeks and 1 week extra I kept.


hope this christmas eve brings good news for all of us


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> hope this christmas eve brings good news for all of us


fingers-cross


----------



## menina80 (Nov 15, 2016)

hi can someone please confirm whether I need to include any information regarding my husband and family to apply for Victoria nomination? 
We just need a bit more time to renew my husband's passport, but all my documents are ready. Will I be able to proceed without this information?

thanks!


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

menina80 said:


> hi can someone please confirm whether I need to include any information regarding my husband and family to apply for Victoria nomination?
> We just need a bit more time to renew my husband's passport, but all my documents are ready. Will I be able to proceed without this information?
> 
> thanks!


You will need to provide the dependent information in your application. however, they don't ask you the passport details and all. Just need the information who else is coming in with you. It usually takes 12 weeks for the outcome of Vic application. Being said, this timeline depends on your ANZ Code.

Thanks.


----------



## menina80 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info! That's all I wanted to know. 



bvinayb said:


> You will need to provide the dependent information in your application. however, they don't ask you the passport details and all. Just need the information who else is coming in with you. It usually takes 12 weeks for the outcome of Vic application. Being said, this timeline depends on your ANZ Code.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I also got the ack mail with in one day .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> I also got the ack mail with in one day .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats !!! What's your occupation list mate ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

stailions333 said:


> Congrats !!! What's your occupation list mate ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It is just ack mail bro.. don't know what will happen. Occupation code is software eng. 3 years skilled exp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

anyone who has completed 12 weeks or about to complete 12 weeks of ETA given by Victoria team to provide the outcome of an applicant?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Got the ack on 29th Aug, will complete 12 weeks in another 3 working days (21st Nov). I guess Friday will be outcome day for us.




aussiedream87 said:


> anyone who has completed 12 weeks or about to complete 12 weeks of ETA given by Victoria team to provide the outcome of an applicant?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Got the ack on 29th Aug, will complete 12 weeks in another 3 working days (21st Nov). I guess Friday will be outcome day for us.


That's great and all the best! 

You should hear from them by Friday like you said or by next week. I was just looking at their trend.. They either invite you in the first few weeks else they make u wait till end of 12 weeks.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

hari_it_ram said:


> Got the ack on 29th Aug, will complete 12 weeks in another 3 working days (21st Nov). I guess Friday will be outcome day for us.




All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> anyone who has completed 12 weeks or about to complete 12 weeks of ETA given by Victoria team to provide the outcome of an applicant?


I am on 12 weeks + 2 days now

thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

aussiedream87 said:


> That's great and all the best!
> 
> You should hear from them by Friday like you said or by next week. I was just looking at their trend.. They either invite you in the first few weeks else they make u wait till end of 12 weeks.




As per your analysis, what was the outcome of the scenario where making us wait till the end of 12 weeks will normally turn into, rejection or approval? I never followed VIC as I did with NSW.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> I am on 12 weeks + 2 days now
> 
> thanks


Hey Vinay.. give it sometime may by end of this week you can hear from them else in the following week.. All the best


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Got the ack on 29th Aug, will complete 12 weeks in another 3 working days (21st Nov). I guess Friday will be outcome day for us.


Don't be disappointed if it isn't Friday. There's a reason they've closed applications: they're overloaded. If they were managing to keep within 12 weeks I don't think they would have taken that step.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

FFacs said:


> Don't be disappointed if it isn't Friday. There's a reason they've closed applications: they're overloaded. If they were managing to keep within 12 weeks I don't think they would have taken that step.




Yeah I totally agree with, however reason why I am expecting with week or next week is, guy with Ack date as 23/08 got the outcome. Just a mad assumption 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Hoping for the best*



hari_it_ram said:


> As per your analysis, what was the outcome of the scenario where making us wait till the end of 12 weeks will normally turn into, rejection or approval? I never followed VIC as I did with NSW.


Well I wish it turns to be approved. However, considering the fact that Vic stopped accepting ICT applicants to make sure they consider the right candidate. Factors such as you Skills, Jobcode even for that matter the CV plays key role I feel. Again what are the parameters they assess an application is not clear however, we can see % of lower pointers being considered and invited over higher pointers. Not sure if they feel that who ever with high points consider Vic just as a gateway to and there are no clauses where in you have to server your 2 years in their state. If you try and are not successful you can always move to another state provided you show some proof on various jobs that you applied for (not sure if showing proof is required but I did read on LinkedIn about the same) And Vic seems to be keen in choosing their applicants. Again its just my assumption it can be other way round as well.

Well I would say you and everyone have waited enough lets hope and wish to get that golden email about being invited. Wish you and others all the very best. Cheers!!


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

aussiedream87 said:


> Well I wish it turns to be approved. However, considering the fact that Vic stopped accepting ICT applicants to make sure they consider the right candidate. Factors such as you Skills, Jobcode even for that matter the CV plays key role I feel. Again what are the parameters they assess an application is not clear however, we can see % of lower pointers being considered and invited over higher pointers. Not sure if they feel that who ever with high points consider Vic just as a gateway to and there are no clauses where in you have to server your 2 years in their state. If you try and are not successful you can always move to another state provided you show some proof on various jobs that you applied for (not sure if showing proof is required but I did read on LinkedIn about the same) And Vic seems to be keen in choosing their applicants. Again its just my assumption it can be other way round as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I would say you and everyone have waited enough lets hope and wish to get that golden email about being invited. Wish you and others all the very best. Cheers!!



Thanks for the detailed explanation. I really like VIC approach and the way they treat 55+5 pointers. If at all I get a rejection, I would be still happy, as it's as indirect message to me that my profile is not good enough for Aus market or I am working something which is hot on the market. Great chance to reassess mine to their standards before I land there. It's a free service from VIC to go through our profile and says it's worth or not  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation. I really like VIC approach and the way they treat 55+5 pointers. If at all I get a rejection, I would be still happy, as it's as indirect message to me that my profile is not good enough for Aus market or I am working something which is hot on the market. Great chance to prove mine to their standards before I land there. It's a free service from VIC to go through our profile and says it's worth or not
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


Totally second you on this. And all the best


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Got the ack on 29th Aug, will complete 12 weeks in another 3 working days (21st Nov). I guess Friday will be outcome day for us.


My Best Wishes are with you Hari ! Wanted to know that whether you were contacted by CO in these 12 weeks or no? I mean asking for commitment letter or CV etc....q

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I am processing through a consultant. The below are my timelines and core skills are Oracle forms, reports, SQL and PLSQL. Please help me the possible outcome from Victoria for these skill sets.

Appreciate all your thoughts and support.

261312 (Developer Programmer)
Age: 25 Points
PTE: 10 Points - 4th Aug 2016.
ACS + : 10th June 2016.
Education: 15 Points.
Work Exp: 10 Points.
EOI: 189 (60) & 190 VIC (65) - 09th Aug 2016.
Ack from VIC - 07th Sep 2016.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

rahejarajeev said:


> My Best Wishes are with you Hari ! Wanted to know that whether you were contacted by CO in these 12 weeks or no? I mean asking for commitment letter or CV etc....q
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev




Yeah they contact for updated CV, this is a blender from my end as I just gave my normal "one page" CV and sent the detailed one as per their standards. Also they asked for declaration which I already gave when I submitted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am confused about occupation ceiling in SC 190. In DIBP they say said 190 is not subjected to occupation ceiling while I just read in Victoria website that it is subject to occupation ceiling. What does this mean or am I missing something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah they contact for updated CV, this is a blender from my end as I just gave my normal "one page" CV and sent the detailed one as per their standards. Also they asked for declaration which I already gave when I submitted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


VIC asked you to submit detailed CV after 11 weeks of acknowledgement? 

That is surprising... 

Did you follow up in between? 



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> As per your analysis, what was the outcome of the scenario where making us wait till the end of 12 weeks will normally turn into, rejection or approval? I never followed VIC as I did with NSW.




I dont think there are much correlation... just slow process by some COs. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

No. May be your viewing from mobile. 

They asked on 26th and got ack on 29th.



skharoon said:


> VIC asked you to submit detailed CV after 11 weeks of acknowledgement?
> 
> That is surprising...
> 
> ...


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> No. May be your viewing from mobile.
> 
> They asked on 26th and got ack on 29th.


Anyone with ANZSCO 263111... 



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

skharoon said:


> Anyone with ANZSCO 263111...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Check in the tracking table too.,


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think there are much correlation... just slow process by some COs.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




I believe it all depends on their "Industry Panel" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> I believe it all depends on their "Industry Panel"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.




To invite or not to invite? This is the question! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Approval or Reject both depends on their "Industry experts". I really feel CO have very less job to do here. 



andreyx108b said:


> To invite or not to invite? This is the question!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

*What is Commitment and Declaration letter*

Dear fellow members, I am not understanding what this "Commitment" letter is. I have signed a "Declaration" letter while applying for Victoria state sponsorship and I had received an acknowledgement letter the next day.

Now my questions are as follows:
1. What is this Commitment letter
2. At what stage do we get to sign a Commitment letter
3. Does this happen before or after getting an acknowledgement letter
4. Does this commitment letter has any significance towards the result

Sorry if am kicking a :deadhorse: , but would be very thankful if someone clarifies these questions.


----------



## ramnad (Mar 3, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Dear fellow members, I am not understanding what this "Commitment" letter is. I have signed a "Declaration" letter while applying for Victoria state sponsorship and I had received an acknowledgement letter the next day.
> 
> Now my questions are as follows:
> 1. What is this Commitment letter
> ...


Commitment letter is asked only if you have stated that any of your relative/ friend stays in a state outside VIC or you worked in some other state before. Usually commitment letter is asked before sending out an acknowledgement AFAIK.


----------



## ramnad (Mar 3, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Got the ack on 29th Aug, will complete 12 weeks in another 3 working days (21st Nov). I guess Friday will be outcome day for us.


All the best! Let us know your outcome.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah they contact for updated CV, this is a blender from my end as I just gave my normal "one page" CV and sent the detailed one as per their standards. Also they asked for declaration which I already gave when I submitted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


Ok Thx for the update Hari ! Best of luck and please keep us posted on the progress of your application. Thx

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

ramnad said:


> Commitment letter is asked only if you have stated that any of your relative/ friend stays in a state outside VIC or you worked in some other state before. Usually commitment letter is asked before sending out an acknowledgement AFAIK.


Thank you my friend.:horn:


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks @ramnad and @rahejarajeev .


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> U can have 189 & 190 in first one and second eoi have Vic alone. You can feel two states in one EOI.


Thank you for the reply.


----------



## rohi1718 (Oct 12, 2016)

tofy79 said:


> many Congrats Rohit,
> 
> Can you please tell me, you as DBA in Oracle, MS SQL or MYSQL or What exactly?


Hi, Thanks!!!
I am in MySQL field and a bit of SQL server.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Dear Mates, It is with great pleasure that I would like to inform that I have received my grant. Thanks for all your support and guidances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Dear Mates, It is with great pleasure that I would like to inform that I have received my grant. Thanks for all your support and guidances.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Stailion ! Can you pls share the points breakup and occupation code.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Dear Mates, It is with great pleasure that I would like to inform that I have received my grant. Thanks for all your support and guidances.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! 💐 Please tell us your ANZCO Code and timeline! 😊

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

60+5 and ICT security specialist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Dear Mates, It is with great pleasure that I would like to inform that I have received my grant. Thanks for all your support and guidances.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Stailions333!!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Dear Mates, It is with great pleasure that I would like to inform that I have received my grant. Thanks for all your support and guidances.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey stailions333 Congratulations on receiving the ITA today. 

Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.

See below for checklist

The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required.
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> 60+5 and ICT security specialist
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you apply for vic and were u asked for additional info?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> When did you apply for vic and were u asked for additional info?


Can I check the email ID mentioned in my EOI?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Can I check the email ID mentioned in my EOI?



You dont have an option to see the email id. But you can try to change it to the one you want to that way it can tell if you have same id or it will take the id and process it.

How to reach to that page:
login to your EOI and go to settings option on top right corner where you can change your EOI password and email ID. Try to change the password to a new one which will trigger a email notification to the email id you registered with.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You dont have an option to see the email id. But you can try to change it to the one you want to that way it can tell if you have same id or it will take the id and process it.
> 
> How to reach to that page:
> login to your EOI and go to settings option on top right corner where you can change your EOI password and email ID. Try to change the password to a new one which will trigger a email notification to the email id you registered with.


Thank you so much for being the google for expat forum.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Thank you so much for being the google for expat forum.


tq! just doing my part bro.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hey stailions333 Congratulations on receiving the ITA today.
> 
> Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.
> 
> ...




Buddy I said, I received final visa grant and not invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> When did you apply for vic and were u asked for additional info?




In June I applied my EOI. No additional details or questions were been asked to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> Buddy I said, I received final visa grant and not invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apologies I just started my day so might have miss read that. All the best for your future endeavors


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats stailions333 

@aussiedream87,

I really doubt whether you are a human or Chatbot 



stailions333 said:


> Buddy I said, I received final visa grant and not invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

:typing: 



hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats stailions333
> 
> @aussiedream87,
> 
> I really doubt whether you are a human or Chatbot


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats stailions333
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Hari 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats stailions333
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And mates, Yes I echo with Hari's standpoint 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah they contact for updated CV, this is a blender from my end as I just gave my normal "one page" CV and sent the detailed one as per their standards. Also they asked for declaration which I already gave when I submitted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


Hi Hari - Could you please let me know what all employment documents you uploaded when you were submitting EOI?


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

wolverinerocks said:


> I replied to commitment letter and resume requested by Victoria via email([email protected]) quoting reference number. Is there way to upload via my profile in victoria website since I do not find any way to upload it?



Hi,

Did CO ask you about the payslips, form 16, bank statements etc ?


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Guys, this is my 82nd day of waiting after the acknowledgement email. There's no invite yet! 😢 My official 12 week wait time is over by this Sunday.

Has anyone under ICT category got invites lately? My ANZCO occupation name is Developer Programmer.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

For EOI nothing, just choose the section carefully where you want to claim points and submit the interest. All the best.



sabhishek982 said:


> Hi Hari - Could you please let me know what all employment documents you uploaded when you were submitting EOI?


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> For EOI nothing, just choose the section carefully where you want to claim points and submit the interest. All the best.


Were you asked for pay slips, form 16, tax annual statement, bank statements or anything else to show your income during employment years in any stage of PR processing?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

stailions333 said:


> Dear Mates, It is with great pleasure that I would like to inform that I have received my grant. Thanks for all your support and guidances.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

mithun-nz said:


> Guys, this is my 82nd day of waiting after the acknowledgement email. There's no invite yet! 😢 My official 12 week wait time is over by this Sunday.
> 
> Has anyone under ICT category got invites lately? My ANZCO occupation name is Developer Programmer.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


Hi,

My 12th week ended last tuesday, and I'm still waiting for an outcome.

A friend of mine who has received the ack email same day I received sent an email inquiring about the application and they has responded that It's slow because of a delay in "industry panel".


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

wribeiro said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 12th week ended last tuesday, and I'm still waiting for an outcome.
> 
> A friend of mine who has received the ack email same day I received sent an email inquiring about the application and they has responded that It's slow because of a delay in "industry panel".


Hi 
My 12 week ended last Monday. Still waiting !


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

Is there a way forward for us, we the 60 pointers? 

I believe there is some ray of hope for the 65'ers let alone the 70'ers, but it appears that 60 pointers are stuck at the dead end. Someone thinks that there is a good hope that they(60'ers) might get, please advise.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

vasanth240 said:


> Is there a way forward for us, we the 60 pointers?
> 
> I believe there is some ray of hope for the 65'ers let alone the 70'ers, but it appears that 60 pointers are stuck at the dead end. Someone thinks that there is a good hope that they(60'ers) might get, please advise.


I found this article which could be helpful for 60 pointers 



DIBP have announced their November skill select dates as the 9th and 23rd. Interesting they have anticipated inviting 1600 189 EOIs each round (even though DIBP were only able to invite 1205 and 1196 in the October rounds.

Similarly for the 489 family sponsored they were only able to find 46 eligible EOIs in the last round yet believe they can invite a whopping 400 in November’s two rounds.

As we have written consistently the last few months, DIBP simply does not have enough eligible EOIs to fill their annual quota unless they find some more from somewhere. The most obvious being to relax some of the Pro rata occupation restrictions and so invite more of them each round.

(or maybe they will drop the passmark to just 55 points ??)

Either option is getting closer after these November projections …


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

skharoon said:


> I found this article which could be helpful for 60 pointers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend if this happens, mark my words,

I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want, I will look for you, I will find you and* I will TREAT YOU, THROW A BIG PARTY* :cheer2:izza::yo::flame::car::hungry::rofl::tea::fish:


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

vasanth240 said:


> My friend if this happens, mark my words,
> 
> I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want, I will look for you, I will find you and* I will TREAT YOU, THROW A BIG PARTY* :cheer2:izza::yo::flame::car::hungry::rofl::tea::fish:


I am like you wanting for invites from Victoria for 263111, completed 12 weeks after acknowledgment letter with 55+5. 

I found the article link at:

http://www.iscah.com/dibp-to-relax-pro-rata-policy-on-some-occupations/


We need to check for the 189 round results for 9th November..

This would give us a fair idea..... 


May be Victoria would announce new batch of invite on Coming Friday 25th Nov after second round of 189 on 23rd November... 




Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankit1919 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI on November 9 for skill set 262111: DATABASE ADMINISTRATOR and chose Victoria as preferred option but I have not submitted the online application on Victoria website yet.

Would I be considered by Victoria as I have submitted EOI before the skillset was closed?

My EOI is in submitted state, how does it move forward and what are the next phases and steps in the process?

Please help me with these queries.

Thank you


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

ankit1919 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on November 9 for skill set 262111: DATABASE ADMINISTRATOR and chose Victoria as preferred option but I have not submitted the online application on Victoria website yet.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately no, you can only apply after March 7


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

vasanth240 said:


> Unfortunately no, you can only apply after March 7


My wait is over... 

It is negative 


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

skharoon said:


> My wait is over...
> 
> It is negative
> 
> ...


Hard Luck SK ! 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

skharoon said:


> My wait is over...
> 
> It is negative
> 
> ...




That's bad. When you got the outcome email? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> That's bad. When you got the outcome email?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


6:30 am IST



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks and All the best for your future commitments Sir. 



skharoon said:


> 6:30 am IST
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

skharoon said:


> My wait is over...
> 
> It is negative
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that. What is you occupation? How long it took to outcome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> Sorry to hear that. What is you occupation? How long it took to outcome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ah ok got it sorry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> Sorry to hear that. What is you occupation? How long it took to outcome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Occupation 263111 and took around 13 weeks after acknowledgement letter.... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Any ICT (2613) applicants here waiting for more than 12 weeks? I'm in my 13th week now since I got the acknowledgement email. Still there's no update! 😭

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I too got ack on 29th Aug, but today is our 12th week completion date. Tom it will be 1st day of 13th week.



mithun-nz said:


> Any ICT (2613) applicants here waiting for more than 12 weeks? I'm in my 13th week now since I got the acknowledgement email. Still there's no update! 😭
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Guys,

My wait has finally come to an end on a positive side. Received the invitation email from Victoria (30 mins ago) and also a link from Skill select to apply for Visa. 

Thank you for your support and Guidance. 

All the best for those who are still waiting.

Thanks.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wait has finally come to an end on a positive side. Received the invitation email from Victoria (30 mins ago) and also a link from Skill select to apply for Visa.
> 
> ...



Congratulations and All the best for the future endeavours


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats Vinay  Great news.


bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wait has finally come to an end on a positive side. Received the invitation email from Victoria (30 mins ago) and also a link from Skill select to apply for Visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

skharoon said:


> Occupation 263111 and took around 13 weeks after acknowledgement letter....
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk



Better luck next time. All the best for the future endeavours


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Can someone guide me to the post for Visa Lodgement? Got few questions about how to proceed and all.

Thanks.


----------



## ckpradip (Oct 13, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wait has finally come to an end on a positive side. Received the invitation email from Victoria (30 mins ago) and also a link from Skill select to apply for Visa.
> 
> ...


Congratulations bvinayb.

And, has the state sponsorship for the state of Victoria been stopped until March 2017?
Check this link :
- deltaimmigration.com.au/Software-Engineer/261313.htm


----------



## ckpradip (Oct 13, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can someone guide me to the post for Visa Lodgement? Got few questions about how to proceed and all.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi bVinayb,
Did you check this discussion - expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/975466-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards-752.html
Hope it helps.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

ckpradip said:


> Congratulations bvinayb.
> 
> And, has the state sponsorship for the state of Victoria been stopped until March 2017?
> Check this link :
> - deltaimmigration.com.au/Software-Engineer/261313.htm


Thanks ckpradip. Vic has stopped accepting new applications from Nov. 11th. However, all the applications submitted before that will be processed as normal.

Thanks.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

ckpradip said:


> Hi bVinayb,
> Did you check this discussion - expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/975466-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards-752.html
> Hope it helps.


Thanks for this. Subscribing now.

Thanks.


----------



## ramnad (Mar 3, 2016)

@bvinayb Congrats 

@skharoon Hard luck mate.

@Wribeiro Did you or your friend get the results?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

skharoon said:


> My wait is over...
> 
> It is negative
> 
> ...


Hardluck skharoon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

skharoon said:


> My wait is over...
> 
> It is negative
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that dont loose hope! Try improving points!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

ramnad said:


> @bvinayb Congrats
> 
> @skharoon Hard luck mate.
> 
> @Wribeiro Did you or your friend get the results?



Yes, I got.

Unfortunately, I received a rejection. It took 13 weeks since my ack mail.


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wait has finally come to an end on a positive side. Received the invitation email from Victoria (30 mins ago) and also a link from Skill select to apply for Visa.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on receiving invitation after long wait..!! Good Luck..!!


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

wribeiro said:


> Yes, I got.
> 
> Unfortunately, I received a rejection. It took 13 weeks since my ack mail.


Oh sorry to hear that, did they tell you any reason for rejection?


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

No, they sent the default email, which says that my application was reviewed individually and ....

"Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination."


----------



## ramnad (Mar 3, 2016)

wribeiro said:


> Yes, I got.
> 
> Unfortunately, I received a rejection. It took 13 weeks since my ack mail.


Sorry to hear that. Try NSW/ other states or find a way to increase your points.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

wribeiro said:


> No, they sent the default email, which says that my application was reviewed individually and ....
> 
> "Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination."


What are your skills as a developer?
Just wanted to know the difference between selected and rejected?


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wait has finally come to an end on a positive side. Received the invitation email from Victoria (30 mins ago) and also a link from Skill select to apply for Visa.
> 
> ...


What are your skills as a developer?
Just wanted to know the difference betweek selected and rejected?


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Toshee said:


> What are your skills as a developer?
> Just wanted to know the difference betweek selected and rejected?


iOS and PHP


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

Toshee said:


> What are your skills as a developer?
> Just wanted to know the difference between selected and rejected?


Java and Javascript.


----------



## sesal (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have been a follower of this thread but have not been contributing. I am glad to announce that i got a positive response from Victoria today. 
So happy now.



262111 (Database Administrator)
Age: 25 Points
IELTS: 10 Points - 16th July 2016.
ACS + : 13th July 2016.
Education: 10 Points.
Work Exp: 10 Points.
EOI- 2nd August 2016.
Applied via VIC Website - 2nd Aug 2016. (55 + 5) points
Ack from VIC - 25th Aug 2016.
ITA: 21st Nov 2016


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

sesal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a follower of this thread but have not been contributing. I am glad to announce that i got a positive response from Victoria today.
> So happy now.
> ...


Congrats Sesal ! Can you pls let me know whether VIC asked you to update or send something in between or you directly received the invite after your first submission. And also share your inputs if you have analysed something during the process. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

wribeiro said:


> Yes, I got.
> 
> Unfortunately, I received a rejection. It took 13 weeks since my ack mail.


Hi, did you apply for NSW too?

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## sesal (Aug 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Sesal ! Can you pls let me know whether VIC asked you to update or send something in between or you directly received the invite after your first submission. And also share your inputs if you have analysed something during the process.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


I was never asked for any additional document or updated CV. Just acknowledgment, 3 weeks after submission. And nothing since then till today.
I think work Experience is one major criteria Vic uses to nominate candidates. In my own case, apart from my work experience, i also added the projects i handled as well as the one i was a member. Also added my training and certifications.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sesal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

sesal said:


> I was never asked for any additional document or updated CV. Just acknowledgment, 3 weeks after submission. And nothing since then till today.
> I think work Experience is one major criteria Vic uses to nominate candidates. In my own case, apart from my work experience, i also added the projects i handled as well as the one i was a member. Also added my training and certifications.


Thx for your inputs Sesal and wish you good luck for the rest of the process.👍👍

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

mithun-nz said:


> Hi, did you apply for NSW too?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


I haven't applied to NSW yet, I was waiting because in december I'll get 5 points from work experience.

So I decided to give a try to Victoria first, since there's a remote chance of 55 pointers get an invite.

Now I gonna apply to NSW.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

wribeiro said:


> Yes, I got.
> 
> Unfortunately, I received a rejection. It took 13 weeks since my ack mail.


hardluck buddy. Why dont you try PTE to increase points?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sesal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a follower of this thread but have not been contributing. I am glad to announce that i got a positive response from Victoria today.
> So happy now.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

wribeiro said:


> I haven't applied to NSW yet, I was waiting because in december I'll get 5 points from work experience.
> 
> So I decided to give a try to Victoria first, since there's a remote chance of 55 pointers get an invite.
> 
> Now I gonna apply to NSW.


That's great! You'll surely get a nomination from NSW! 👍 All the best! 💐

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

sesal said:


> I was never asked for any additional document or updated CV. Just acknowledgment, 3 weeks after submission. And nothing since then till today.
> I think work Experience is one major criteria Vic uses to nominate candidates. In my own case, apart from my work experience, i also added the projects i handled as well as the one i was a member. Also added my training and certifications.


Hi,

What all documents did you provide for your work experience?


----------



## haqa (Aug 12, 2016)

stailions333 said:


> In June I applied my EOI. No additional details or questions were been asked to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HI stailions333 , can u give me ur email


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

haqa said:


> HI stailions333 , can u give me ur email




<[B]SNIP[/B]>

*Don't post personal information -see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

How are you this days?
I saw your last message about receiving the Go for Australia. I am almost in the same situation as you are and would like to chat on this subject.
If you have the time and willingness, give the most convenient chat channel as this PM is not the most effective one









You can find me on:
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information -see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Much luck in this new journey,
Alex


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi,

To apply for NSW, should I update my previous EOI (which I have select Victoria) and select NSW or it is better to submit a new application?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

wribeiro said:


> Hi,
> 
> To apply for NSW, should I update my previous EOI (which I have select Victoria) and select NSW or it is better to submit a new application?


You can update the old EOI


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

What is meant by acknowledgement email???The one in which VIC provides us with a reference number???
And is there any possibility that I can make a request to Vic to speed up my process for state nomination and update me??? , as in Jan next year I will be 33 years and will loose 5 points for age..
I applied on 1st Nov for Vic state nomination.


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

sesal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a follower of this thread but have not been contributing. I am glad to announce that i got a positive response from Victoria today.
> So happy now.
> ...


I am also in same boat ,55+5 database admin ,I applied on 8th Aug ,lets see what is the status ,feels good after seeing 55+5 getting invite  

Sent from my CP8676_I03 using Tapatalk


----------



## OMOB (Sep 16, 2016)

kami617 said:


> What is meant by acknowledgement email???The one in which VIC provides us with a reference number???
> And is there any possibility that I can make a request to Vic to speed up my process for state nomination and update me??? , as in Jan next year I will be 33 years and will loose 5 points for age..
> I applied on 1st Nov for Vic state nomination.


Can't really say for Victoria but you can try. I know NSW makes exceptions for applicants facing possible point reduction due to age. Why don't you wait till December before contacting them.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kami617 said:


> What is meant by acknowledgement email???The one in which VIC provides us with a reference number???
> And is there any possibility that I can make a request to Vic to speed up my process for state nomination and update me??? , as in Jan next year I will be 33 years and will loose 5 points for age..
> I applied on 1st Nov for Vic state nomination.


Yes that is the achk. email and unfortunately they dont consider your application if incase you want to speed up the process. If you loose those 5 points how much you will be left with? However, Vic is state that welcomes 55+5 pointers. Meanwhile what is jobcode? Consider that response to reach you in 12weeks on an avg. Just sit back and releax


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Guys, I applied for Victoria (SC190) in the same EOI I applied for SC189. Is that okay? Is there any history of invites from the people who had submitted both SC190 (for Victoria) and SC189 in a single EOI?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> Guys, I applied for Victoria (SC190) in the same EOI I applied for SC189. Is that okay? Is there any history of invites from the people who had submitted both SC190 (for Victoria) and SC189 in a single EOI?


You can not a problem. When did you submit your eoi and did you file your case in Vic website as well??


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes that is the achk. email and unfortunately they dont consider your application if incase you want to speed up the process. If you loose those 5 points how much you will be left with? However, Vic is state that welcomes 55+5 pointers. Meanwhile what is jobcode? Consider that response to reach you in 12weeks on an avg. Just sit back and releax


my points are as follows.
age:30
Ielts:10
education:15
ss: 5
anzco code 234411 geologist
i am already relying on Vic SS..if age goes above before lodging application with dibp , m ruined.


----------



## expataustralia2016^ (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi All,

I am following this thread since few months, however posting my first reply here.

* I have 55+5 points, so applied for Victoria in second half of august and yesterday got the state sponsorship. I am given 2 months time to apply for the visa.

* Now, in feb 2017, I will get additional 5 months from experience and can apply for NSW with 60+5 score.

I have heard that getting a job is easy in NSW for 261313 as compared to Victoria, I am confused here, whether to take Victoria opportunity now or apply for NSW after few months with 60+5.

I have following questions, appreciate if anyone answer - 

* How easy is to get job in NSW as compared to Vic. I can see number of jobs 4 times in NSW compared to Vic, however it depends upon the number of job seekers too. Also, I seen average salary more in NSW compared to Vic.

* Why most of people rush to apply for NSW rather than Vic ? What advantages NSW holds.

* Are people with score 60+5 getting visa invite these a days, once they apply for NSW.

Since most of you seems having a good knowledge base regarding this, I request you to advice me on above.


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You can not a problem. When did you submit your eoi and did you file your case in Vic website as well??


I created EOI on July 1. Then I edited the EOI to add SC190 for Victoria on August 10. And yes I also submitted an application in the Victoria website as well.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kami617 said:


> my points are as follows.
> age:30
> Ielts:10
> education:15
> ...


You have already applied under these points so it should be fine


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

kami617 said:


> my points are as follows.
> age:30
> Ielts:10
> education:15
> ...


You're not ruined, it's just that your party may be postponed. You can still increase your English score and perhaps wait till you have more experience.


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You have already applied under these points so it should be fine


but if i get positive response from victoria late enough like in January , then afterwards i have to lodge visa with dibp, but that late the age factor will play its part and i ll not able to retain 60 points?is it going to be like i understood so far??


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

kami617 said:


> but if i get positive response from victoria late enough like in January , then afterwards i have to lodge visa with dibp, but that late the age factor will play its part and i ll not able to retain 60 points?is it going to be like i understood so far??


when they invite you they would know about your points and verify. As far as I know its not going affect your case once you are invited.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> when they invite you they would know about your points and verify. As far as I know its not going affect your case once you are invited.


This is my understanding also. Victoria will be unable to issue a visa invite through DIBP if the EOI no longer qualifies. Once issued the EOI is locked and you have the standard time to apply. Note, that this does not mean that the points are locked upon application to Victoria. DIBP have no insight into that process AFAIK.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

FFacs said:


> This is my understanding also. Victoria will be unable to issue a visa invite through DIBP if the EOI no longer qualifies. Once issued the EOI is locked and you have the standard time to apply. Note, that this does not mean that the points are locked upon application to Victoria. DIBP have no insight into that process AFAIK.


That's a good point FFacs. But, situation like this one where he qualifies with enough points however the TAT for Vic team to come back may vary from case to case. So if they happen to reply back before he looses his 5 points well and good but what happens if he is gets a positive outcome post industry panel checks and they realize the applicant is loosing 5 points. I know such situations will work when we lodge visa. But not sure how these cases are handled. Also jeopardizing this situation wont help but, may be he can reach out to Vic team with his query. What you think?


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

sesal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a follower of this thread but have not been contributing. I am glad to announce that i got a positive response from Victoria today.
> So happy now.
> ...


Hi Sesal,

Can you pls share the CV along with projects you provided to Vic. 

Regards
Rajeev 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## ramnad (Mar 3, 2016)

expataustralia2016^ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am following this thread since few months, however posting my first reply here.
> 
> ...


When did you apply in Vic website and when did you get your ack? Can you be little more specific on the dates?


----------



## ramnad (Mar 3, 2016)

expataustralia2016^ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am following this thread since few months, however posting my first reply here.
> 
> ...


To answer your questions, AFAIK Sydney is the highly populated city in Aus, hence demand is higher. But also note the supply is higher there. Other things to note are



For NSW SS nomination, your English and Experience points matter. 
Till October the trend shows people with 10 points for English and 5 or more points for Experience are getting invite. I am not sure what is your points split. Please check the immitracker for more insights. 
 In a comparative scale, 261312 are receiving more invites than 261311 or 261313.
 In November (till today), there are very few invites in 2613 category. Mostly 65+ are receiving invites, if i am not wrong
 Historically there are good number of invites sent out by NSW from Dec till May. But this year, trend isn't similar. So you never know what is going to happen. 

End of the day, the choice is yours, but if I were you, I will go with Vic.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> That's a good point FFacs. But, situation like this one where he qualifies with enough points however the TAT for Vic team to come back may vary from case to case. So if they happen to reply back before he looses his 5 points well and good but what happens if he is gets a positive outcome post industry panel checks and they realize the applicant is loosing 5 points. I know such situations will work when we lodge visa. But not sure how these cases are handled. Also jeopardizing this situation wont help but, may be he can reach out to Vic team with his query. What you think?


To be honest, I think in the scenario where he loses points during their review cycle could well result in the application being rejected, wherever that may be in the cycle. I think they will be literally unable to issue a 190 invite if the points in the EOI (with the 5 added) don't qualify. Personally I would reach out to the Vic team right away to ask if anything can be done. If he asks politely I don't think it will jeopardise anything. My pitch would be that the unusual situation of longer processing times limits my chances. I'm not sure if the application really sits on a pile, but it's certainly worth a try. What have you got to lose? The worst they can do is decline. To be fair, though, the application has very limited experience so the chances of success are slim (before OP thinks that it was an enquiry that caused any possible rejection)


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi All

I was wondering how much time on an average does Victoria take to send invitation for System Analyst job code. I know the standard wait period is 12 weeks. But I am keen to know about the most usual wait period especially for my job code. 
Seeing the trend of 189 category, it seems impossible for people like me (65 pointers) to get an invitation this financial year. 

Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Abrockks said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was wondering how much time on an average does Victoria take to send invitation for System Analyst job code. I know the standard wait period is 12 weeks. But I am keen to know about the most usual wait period especially for my job code.
> Seeing the trend of 189 category, it seems impossible for people like me (65 pointers) to get an invitation this financial year.
> ...


Its going to take some time as there are quite a few chuck of back logs still to clear. This is one reason why Vic stopped ICT applicants. As of now it would surely going to take those 12 weeks but, it all depends from cases to case.


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Its going to take some time as there are quite a few chuck of back logs still to clear. This is one reason why Vic stopped ICT applicants. As of now it would surely going to take those 12 weeks but, it all depends from cases to case.



@aussiedream, Thanks for that info, Just wanted to get a fair idea about outcome period and its possibilities, as I have seen so many applicants getting disheartened after a negative outcome post 12 week long assessment period, so just trying to prepare myself for all possibilities with maximum available information.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Abrockks said:


> @aussiedream, Thanks for that info, Just wanted to get a fair idea about outcome period and its possibilities, as I have seen so many applicants getting disheartened after a negative outcome post 12 week long assessment period, so just trying to prepare myself for all possibilities with maximum available information.


unfortunately this particular stage with Vic we cant predict. We just need to be positive and hope for the best. why not you can increase your points if any way possible meanwhile.


----------



## expataustralia2016^ (Nov 22, 2016)

ramnad said:


> expataustralia2016^ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks for a detailed reply. Do anyone know what's the intake for 261313, for nsw and vic ? On a yearly basis, how many visas nsw and Victoria grant for 261313 ? 

Also, where can I check the point cutoff for most recent rounds ?


----------



## ramnad (Mar 3, 2016)

expataustralia2016^ said:


> Thanks for a detailed reply. Do anyone know what's the intake for 261313, for nsw and vic ? On a yearly basis, how many visas nsw and Victoria grant for 261313 ?
> 
> Also, where can I check the point cutoff for most recent rounds ?


I don't think we can get what is the intended intake for NSW/ VIC. That is a number hard to predict. If I remember, some forum members saying NSW was about to invite ~ 4000 people in total for 2016-17. 

This year intake so far. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

Yesteryear trends. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1377253068

NSW/ VIC cutoff points and date can be found. Caution: This is an indicator and doesn't have complete data.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Today I submitted 190 Vic SS application for 261313 software engineer job code with 65 points. But from above posts, it seems that Vic is not accepting 190 applications for 261313 software engineer job code - is my understanding correct? Is there any link which shows that over the last 6 months, how many Vic 190 applications were raised and how many got invited? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I submitted 190 Vic SS application for 261313 software engineer job code with 65 points. But from above posts, it seems that Vic is not accepting 190 applications for 261313 software engineer job code - is my understanding correct? Is there any link which shows that over the last 6 months, how many Vic 190 applications were raised and how many got invited? Please suggest. Thanks.


Yes unfortunately ICT applications are not accepted by Vic.

sources: Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria


----------



## jaga16 (Sep 1, 2016)

Guys,

I've applied for Victoria SS, haven't received any update yet. I'm in my 12th week of waiting from the date of EOI application. 
In case if I want to change job here in my home country, will it cause any trouble in my Visa application?
Will I have to do ACS again?
If I get SS and I also change my job, will the SS remain valid?

Anyone faced similar situation?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

jaga16 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've applied for Victoria SS, haven't received any update yet. I'm in my 12th week of waiting from the date of EOI application.
> In case if I want to change job here in my home country, will it cause any trouble in my Visa application?
> ...




What do you mean by EOI application? you applied for EOI alone? Did you applied on their website as well? If so, it's from the date of acknowledgement not from date of application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## jaga16 (Sep 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> What do you mean by EOI application? you applied for EOI alone? Did you applied on their website as well? If so, it's from the date of acknowledgement not from date of application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


Crux of the matter is, what if I change job now & I get an invite in next month or so?
Will I have to go through ACS again?


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

Guys I have got my Pte results and am lucky enough to break the 79+barrier, now with 20 for English, I have 70 for the job code 261111, I just now updated my 189 and my date of effect updated to 24/11. I have also withdrawn my 190 now as I thought 70 is fair enough for 189. Please advise on the following:
1. Since I have 70 now, I have withdrawn 190 and just left my 189 alone. Do you all feel is it a good idea 
2. Are the invites out for this round 
3. How are my chances to get an invite for 189


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Guys I have got my Pte results and am lucky enough to break the 79+barrier, now with 20 for English, I have 70 for the job code 261111, I just now updated my 189 and my date of effect updated to 24/11. I have also withdrawn my 190 now as I thought 70 is fair enough for 189. Please advise on the following:
> 1. Since I have 70 now, I have withdrawn 190 and just left my 189 alone. Do you all feel is it a good idea
> 2. Are the invites out for this round
> 3. How are my chances to get an invite for 189


Great congratulations Vasanth!! I believe you have very good points with u and now date of effect will the part here for your job code. I suppose date of effect for you code is done up till may or June.
Btw how do access the PTE vs IELTS. What is difficulty level to get 79+ each. How was your experience. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

With good practice and study for 3 to 4 months should be sufficient to cross 79 in pte, however, I felt Reading part to be hard, I have no idea about ielts.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> With good practice and study for 3 to 4 months should be sufficient to cross 79 in pte, however, I felt Reading part to be hard, I have no idea about ielts.


Okay, using Mobil app , signature not displayed so did not know that you appeared for Ielts or not. anyway All the best buddy.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you my friend


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Guys I have got my Pte results and am lucky enough to break the 79+barrier, now with 20 for English, I have 70 for the job code 261111, I just now updated my 189 and my date of effect updated to 24/11. I have also withdrawn my 190 now as I thought 70 is fair enough for 189. Please advise on the following:
> 1. Since I have 70 now, I have withdrawn 190 and just left my 189 alone. Do you all feel is it a good idea
> 2. Are the invites out for this round
> 3. How are my chances to get an invite for 189


Congratulations Vasanth. Way to go 

1. Yes and you will be invited in the next round in Dec
2. For Nov 189 rounds are over so Dec 7 is your day
3. 100%


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations Vasanth. Way to go
> 
> 1. Yes and you will be invited in the next round in Dec
> 2. For Nov 189 rounds are over so Dec 7 is your day
> 3. 100%


Thank you my friend


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

vasanth240 said:


> Thank you my friend


Now would be a good time to get documents ready for your application and think about PCCs/Medicals. FOr the lucky ones DIBP is turning round visas swiftly. Their load is fairly low for PRs as the 189 invites are underperforming and NSW is being restrained. Lodging ASAP would be a smart move. Some of the forms take a LONG time to fill out. so get busy.


----------



## expataustralia2016^ (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi, can anyone tell if Australian PR, with state sponsorship can work in new Zealand? 

If yes, Is there any condition on that ?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

expataustralia2016^ said:


> Hi, can anyone tell if Australian PR, with state sponsorship can work in new Zealand?
> 
> If yes, Is there any condition on that ?


not sure on that mate. Try to post in other thread some one can help you on that.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone who got ack on 26th or 29th got their outcome? The last outcome I saw for 25th ack batch. Any glue for 26th and 29th?


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Anyone who got ack on 26th or 29th got their outcome? The last outcome I saw for 25th ack batch. Any glue for 26th and 29th?


I got acknowledgment email on August 29. I'm still waiting! :ranger:


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

mithun-nz said:


> I got acknowledgment email on August 29. I'm still waiting! :ranger:




Yeah, we spoke already. If you get the outcome please share it here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Attached is month wise breakdown of invitations until Oct 2016


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah, we spoke already. If you get the outcome please share it here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


Okay, sure! :typing:


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

The last mechanical engineer I followed here was @Kd87, That guy got positive response from Victoria in a month after acknowledgement. Another person who was an engineering technologist got a rejection email from them in 20 days. I applied to Victoria on 17th Oct. I am just wondering, how long are they going to take. Although I did send them my English results which increased my points to 65. Earlier my application was with 55 points. Seniors, please comment.


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> The last mechanical engineer I followed here was @Kd87, That guy got positive response from Victoria in a month after acknowledgement. Another person who was an engineering technologist got a rejection email from them in 20 days. I applied to Victoria on 17th Oct. I am just wondering, how long are they going to take. Although I did send them my English results which increased my points to 65. Earlier my application was with 55 points. Seniors, please comment.


I am not a senior but i think you are better off than most people. You applied for VIC on 17th oct and got acknowledgment the very next day according to your signature, most ppl have to wait for 3 weeks for an acknowledgment. It took 20days for me to get an acknowledgment and 33 days to invite after acknowledgment. My process which took around 53days from EOI to invite was considered to be very very fast by others in the forum. Ur process is just around 37 days in. Give it some time. Stay calm. I wish you and all othere here get Vic SS and a speedy grant.


----------



## expataustralia2016^ (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi all .. I have read that state release from the obligation to work in state for the first 2 years when the person is not getting any job in state.

Please advice if Victoria approves such requests and after how much time of being without job (if it approves) ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

expataustralia2016^ said:


> Hi all .. I have read that state release from the obligation to work in state for the first 2 years when the person is not getting any job in state.
> 
> Please advice if Victoria approves such requests and after how much time of being without job (if it approves) ?


Well have not seen anyone getting official release letter from the state government and i doubt that there is any such provision to provide release. Usually people just provide evidences of trying for the job and not being able to secure one and just inform them they would like to leave and then they do. States usually do not stop them


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Guys, has anyone got nomination from Victoria today? Tomorrow is my 14th week after acknowledgment, but still I didn't get any response! 

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Good morning Guys,

Can someone guide me about what information is required to be sent when you receive mails for commitment letter and proof of funds. Today morning I received two mails from Victoria gov for the same. So do we have a template for these letters. People who have received these mail please do the needful.

Best,
Nitish

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Commitment letter is just a letter to showcase "how much you know about VIC and committed towards them". Dont look for template or something else just draft your own after doing research about VIC.

For proof of funds, Just show the funds in form of bank account, gold or anything else to match the amount you mentioned on the VIC application.



sainini said:


> Good morning Guys,
> 
> Can someone guide me about what information is required to be sent when you receive mails for commitment letter and proof of funds. Today morning I received two mails from Victoria gov for the same. So do we have a template for these letters. People who have received these mail please do the needful.
> 
> ...


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

261312 (Developer Programmer)
Age: 25 Points
PTE: 10 Points - 4th Aug 2016.
ACS + : 10th June 2016.
Education: 15 Points.
Work Exp: 5 Points.
EOI: 189 (60) & 190 VIC (65) - 09th Aug 2016.
Applied via VIC Website - 10th Aug 2016.
Ack from VIC - 07th Sep 2016.

Expecting the Victoria's response by at least 3 weeks from now.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sainini said:


> Good morning Guys,
> 
> Can someone guide me about what information is required to be sent when you receive mails for commitment letter and proof of funds. Today morning I received two mails from Victoria gov for the same. So do we have a template for these letters. People who have received these mail please do the needful.
> 
> ...


Does this mean Vic is currently processing for 190 SS? If yes, then it is a good news. Your details in your signature shows 8-Nov you applied for Vic SS 190 and 11-Nov you got Vic SS acknowledgment and today 28-Nov i.e. within 20 days, you got the two emails from Vic which you said above - is my understanding correct here? Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

kd87 said:


> I am not a senior but i think you are better off than most people. You applied for VIC on 17th oct and got acknowledgment the very next day according to your signature, most ppl have to wait for 3 weeks for an acknowledgment. It took 20days for me to get an acknowledgment and 33 days to invite after acknowledgment. My process which took around 53days from EOI to invite was considered to be very very fast by others in the forum. Ur process is just around 37 days in. Give it some time. Stay calm. I wish you and all othere here get Vic SS and a speedy grant.


Thanks for this post. Based on it, I think I should stay positive with my Vic 190 SS EOI application. I applied on Vic website for 190 SS application on 23-Nov and got their ack email on next day. But the point is Vic website says that Vic is closed from Nov to March next year for 261313 job code. But the above post from @sainini suggests that Vic may be processing 261313 job code applications, but since I do not know in detail about Vic 190 application process, so can you please confirm if the above post by @sainini, which says for 2 emails received from Vic, is it something like an automated process like getting ack for our application - or - does it mean that Vic is actually processing the 190 SS application? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

rvd said:


> 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Age: 25 Points
> PTE: 10 Points - 4th Aug 2016.
> ACS + : 10th June 2016.
> ...


Corrected the points. Will post if I get any updates. All the best to all.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for this post. Based on it, I think I should stay positive with my Vic 190 SS EOI application. I applied on Vic website for 190 SS application on 23-Nov and got their ack email on next day. But the point is Vic website says that Vic is closed from Nov to March next year. But the above post from @sainini suggests that Vic may be processing 261313 job code applications, but since I do not know in detail about Vic 190 application process, so can you please confirm if the above post by @sainini, which says for 2 emails received from Vic, is it something like an automated process like getting ack for our application - or - does it mean that Vic is actually processing the 190 SS application? Please suggest. Thanks.


What I understood from the previous posts and Victoria's website is " Information and Communications Technology (ICT) occupations will not be processed for the applications submitted after 11 November 2016 ". sainini's application was submitted on 11th Nov and he got the acknowledgment so it will get processed and the emails may be from the officer's (not the automated ones). You can try with any other state for SS until Victoria is open. In the meantime 60 pointers like us can try to increase the points by scoring better at English.

All the best. Hope all our dreams come true in near future.


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

rvd said:


> 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Age: 25 Points
> PTE: 10 Points - 4th Aug 2016.
> ACS + : 10th June 2016.
> ...


My code is "261312 Developer Programmer" too. I applied on August 10 and got acknowledgment on August 29.

I think those who got acknowledgement on Aug 29 and Sep 7 will get invitation on a same date. Let's hope for the best! :cheer2:


----------



## dorbsdee (Nov 28, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> The last mechanical engineer I followed here was @Kd87, That guy got positive response from Victoria in a month after acknowledgement. Another person who was an engineering technologist got a rejection email from them in 20 days. I applied to Victoria on 17th Oct. I am just wondering, how long are they going to take. Although I did send them my English results which increased my points to 65. Earlier my application was with 55 points. Seniors, please comment.


Hello can you tell me what how many pts. was the Mechanical Engineer who got invited within a month.. thanks..


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

dorbsdee said:


> Hello can you tell me what how many pts. was the Mechanical Engineer who got invited within a month.. thanks..


Kd87 is his username and he is the guy who has responded to my question.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Does this mean Vic is currently processing for 190 SS? If yes, then it is a good news. Your details in your signature shows 8-Nov you applied for Vic SS 190 and 11-Nov you got Vic SS acknowledgment and today 28-Nov i.e. within 20 days, you got the two emails from Vic which you said above - is my understanding correct here? Please confirm. Thanks.


Yes, they are processing the application filled until 11 Nov-16 and these communication are just are the possible evidence that they are working on the applications in pools. And these are not automated mails ,i believe, this is usual what people receive for different clarification.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> My code is "261312 Developer Programmer" too. I applied on August 10 and got acknowledgment on August 29.
> 
> 
> I think those who got acknowledgement on Aug 29 and Sep 7 will get invitation on a same date. Let's hope for the best! :cheer2:


Hello Friends,

Hope everyone of us get the invitation ASAP but I am little bit worried about the skill sets under 261312. I have seen Java developers had rejections in recent weeks.
Mine was Oracle SQL, PLSQL, Forms and Reports. What is yours?

Has anybody have an idea on Oracle Application developers to get ITA from Victoria.

Really tensed about the outcome as I am completing the 12 week in a couple of days.

Thank you,


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Commitment letter is just a letter to showcase "how much you know about VIC and committed towards them". Dont look for template or something else just draft your own after doing research about VIC.
> 
> For proof of funds, Just show the funds in form of bank account, gold or anything else to match the amount you mentioned on the VIC application.



Dear friend,

I got your point about the commitment letter, will do as required.

About the proof of funds, i saw on the website that for an individual, 30000 AUD are required. This is more than 15 lac inr. I dont have that type of money. and is there any way i could see my application so that i could see how much did i mention, i remember around 7 lac but not very sure!!! Did you receive any such mails earlier?

Best,
Nitish


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

sainini said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I got your point about the commitment letter, will do as required.
> 
> ...


It is recommended to have AUD 30000 after the grant when we are start living in Victoria, but it is not compulsory to show the proof of the funds.

If you notice in their website above the table where dollar required is mentioned that "We do not require evidence of these financial resources."


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

rvd said:


> It is recommended to have AUD 30000 after the grant when we are start living in Victoria, but it is not compulsory to show the proof of the funds.
> 
> If you notice in their website above the table where dollar required is mentioned that "We do not require evidence of these financial resources."


@sainini: Can you please clarify what exactly has been asked in the email regarding proof of funds? May be you can copy-paste the email content removing your personal details from it. As far as I remember, I think that I read somewhere that Vic just asks for how much funds you have, but does not ask to prove it. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> @sainini: Can you please clarify what exactly has been asked in the email regarding proof of funds? May be you can copy-paste the email content removing your personal details from it. As far as I remember, I think that I read somewhere that Vic just asks for how much funds you have, but does not ask to prove it. So please suggest. Thanks.


This is the central text: 

Thank you for*the*application for*Victorian Government nomination*under the*190 - Skilled Nominated*visa scheme.*

*

We are currently processing*the*application and*need you toconfirm*the*amount of financial resources*the applicant hasavailable to assist*with*migration*to Victoria; including all ofthe*assets (in Australian*dollars).*We request that you provide*one figure that is inclusive of all*of the*assets.

*

We do not indicate the funds required to make a successful application.*It*is the applicant’s*responsibility to researchthe cost of living in Victoria*and to provide a true and accurate reflection of the funds*available for migration.* We do not require evidence of the resources available.




Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi,

I had submitted my 190 SS application for VIC on 26th October but did not receive any such email till now. Does everyone receive such an email asking for clarification/proof? Can someone who has got an invite recently also confirm ?

Thanks,
Tanya



sainini said:


> This is the central text:
> 
> Thank you for*the*application for*Victorian Government nomination*under the*190 - Skilled Nominated*visa scheme.*
> 
> ...


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sainini said:


> This is the central text:
> 
> Thank you for*the*application for*Victorian Government nomination*under the*190 - Skilled Nominated*visa scheme.*
> 
> ...


My understanding of above email tells that they are just asking for a figure from you in Aus Dollars for the total of funds, which you currently have. They are not asking you to prove your funds' details.


----------



## dorbsdee (Nov 28, 2016)

hi guys, AFAIK VIC do not require proof of funds but you need to declare your total assets.. 
Did anyone got a request from VIC to show proof of funds.. thanks..


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

tse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had submitted my 190 SS application for VIC on 26th October but did not receive any such email till now. Does everyone receive such an email asking for clarification/proof? Can someone who has got an invite recently also confirm ?
> 
> ...


On which date, did you got your ack email from Vic for your 190 SS application? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

dorbsdee said:


> hi guys, AFAIK VIC do not require proof of funds but you need to declare your total assets..
> Did anyone got a request from VIC to show proof of funds.. thanks..


In your above post, what does this mean - _to declare your total assets_? Do you mean just tell them one figure in Aus dollars of the total amount of funds which you have - or - you mean to tell them the details about the various sections which comprise that total fund? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## dorbsdee (Nov 28, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> In your above post, what does this mean - _to declare your total assets_? Do you mean just tell them one figure in Aus dollars of the total amount of funds which you have - or - you mean to tell them the details about the various sections which comprise that total fund? Please clarify. Thanks.


In the online application there is a section to declare your assets, meaning more than the required funds to for immigration purpose. That's right, just tell them how many AUD do you have which represents all of your assets.. Actually I got an acknowledgement last week for the statement that I had sent. I send my online application last 11-Nov and they contacted me last week to provide a statement because I have an existing EOI with NSW.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

dorbsdee said:


> In the online application there is a section to declare your assets, meaning more than the required funds to for immigration purpose. That's right, just tell them how many AUD do you have which represents all of your assets.. Actually I got an acknowledgement last week for the statement that I had sent. I send my online application last 11-Nov and they contacted me last week to provide a statement because I have an existing EOI with NSW.


So did you send the bank statement to them? And if so , was it more than 30000 and??

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vipiny (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone confirm that after submitting the commitment letter to Victoria do they send any acknowledgement email for it?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Vipiny said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone confirm that after submitting the commitment letter to Victoria do they send any acknowledgement email for it?


Please share your date of EOI and date of Victoria application with ANZCO code
Yes they do send the acknowledgement as follows: (Have you got any such email)

Thank you for the information you have sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-XXXX-XXXXX. The nominated occupation is XXXXXX Developer Programmer.

Your application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.

To be eligible for nomination by the Victorian Government an applicant must first have an occupation on the Victorian Government State Nomination Occupation List. The occupation list identifies skills in demand in Victoria and is regularly updated to take into account changes in industry requirements for skilled professionals and tradespeople. The occupation list is an indication only of those occupations in demand in Victoria and having an occupation on this list does not guarantee nomination. 

The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with migration requirements or points required for migration. Any questions regarding migration beyond Victorian Government nomination should be directed to the Australian Government’s Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). See the DIBP website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection for more information.

Please contact us if you require further information about the Victorian Government’s Skilled and Business Migration Program.

Please quote Reference Number: SS-XXXX-XXXXX in all of your communication to us.

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

dorbsdee said:


> In the online application there is a section to declare your assets, meaning more than the required funds to for immigration purpose. That's right, just tell them how many AUD do you have which represents all of your assets.. Actually I got an acknowledgement last week for the statement that I had sent. I send my online application last 11-Nov and they contacted me last week to provide a statement because I have an existing EOI with NSW.


You said in your above post - _Actually I got an acknowledgement last week for the statement that I had sent._ - does this mean that you sent them your bank statement showing proof of your funds? If yes, then did you do it as a reply to their email asking for funds' information? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## Vipiny (Jun 28, 2016)

rvd said:


> Please share your date of EOI and date of Victoria application with ANZCO code
> Yes they do send the acknowledgement as follows: (Have you got any such email)
> 
> Thank you for the information you have sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-XXXX-XXXXX. The nominated occupation is XXXXXX Developer Programmer.
> ...


EOI - 5th Nov
Vic Application - 10th Nov
ANZCO code - 261112

I have submitted the commitment email on 23rd Nov but have not received any acknowledgement email from them. That is why I am concerned that after how many days they send the acknowledgement email. Can you confirm that for you after how many days you got this email ?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Vipiny said:


> EOI - 5th Nov
> Vic Application - 10th Nov
> ANZCO code - 261112
> 
> I have submitted the commitment email on 23rd Nov but have not received any acknowledgement email from them. That is why I am concerned that after how many days they send the acknowledgement email. Can you confirm that for you after how many days you got this email ?


According to my agent my application was submitted on 11th Aug 2016 and received acknowledgement on 07th Sep 2016.

It differs from case to case. We are seeing in this thread many got their acknowledgement within few days of submission.

Hope for the best and wait for a while. You will get it.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Vipiny said:


> EOI - 5th Nov
> Vic Application - 10th Nov
> ANZCO code - 261112
> 
> I have submitted the commitment email on 23rd Nov but have not received any acknowledgement email from them. That is why I am concerned that after how many days they send the acknowledgement email. Can you confirm that for you after how many days you got this email ?


You sent Vic application on Vic website on 10th Nov - is it correct? When did you get your Vic ack email? When did Vic asked you to sent commitment email to them? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

rvd said:


> According to my agent my application was submitted on 11th Aug 2016 and received acknowledgement on 07th Sep 2016.
> 
> It differs from case to case. We are seeing in this thread many got their acknowledgement within few days of submission.
> 
> Hope for the best and wait for a while. You will get it.


@Vipiny: Just for clarification - are you asking for ack for commitment letter? So there seems to be 2 acks here - the first ack on submitting the initial Vic application for 190 SS, the second ack on sending commitment letter to Vic in email in reply to Vic's email asking for commitment letter. Is my understanding correct here? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

rvd said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Hope everyone of us get the invitation ASAP but I am little bit worried about the skill sets under 261312. I have seen Java developers had rejections in recent weeks.
> Mine was Oracle SQL, PLSQL, Forms and Reports. What is yours?
> ...


Nobody knows Victoria's selection and rejection criteria very clearly. I've seen people being selected with Java technology too. Mine is JavaScript & Node.js.

Let's hope for the best.   

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> Nobody knows Victoria's selection and rejection criteria very clearly. I've seen people being selected with Java technology too. Mine is JavaScript & Node.js.
> 
> Let's hope for the best.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


I don't think it's just about the skills. It's about your ability to secure work on an ongoing basis. So for two java devs, one who came out of uni and worked for one company, in one vertical with a narrow focused role would be less interesting than one who has worked 10 years on a number of projects across different industries (that Melbourne has) and shows role flexibility.


----------



## Vipiny (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes you are correct. I am looking for ack email for commitment email which I sent. 1st ack email i got very next day but the other one i haven't received yet.


----------



## Vipiny (Jun 28, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> @Vipiny: Just for clarification - are you asking for ack for commitment letter? So there seems to be 2 acks here - the first ack on submitting the initial Vic application for 190 SS, the second ack on sending commitment letter to Vic in email in reply to Vic's email asking for commitment letter. Is my understanding correct here? Please clarify. Thanks.




Yes you are correct. I am looking for ack email for commitment email which I sent. 1st ack email i got very next day but the other one i haven't received yet.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Vipiny said:


> Yes you are correct. I am looking for ack email for commitment email which I sent. 1st ack email i got very next day but the other one i haven't received yet.


Ok. So now the questions are:
1. After replying to commitment letter email of Vic, do we get the second ack email from Vic?
2. Do we need to show the bank statement to prove the funds' total amount, which we say in the 190 SS application that we have?
Those who have already got Vic 190 SS invitation, can you please reply to above queries. Thanks.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> Nobody knows Victoria's selection and rejection criteria very clearly. I've seen people being selected with Java technology too. Mine is JavaScript & Node.js.
> 
> Let's hope for the best.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update. Let's be positive in getting the positive outcome from the Victoria. Let December brings best results to all.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I don't think it's just about the skills. It's about your ability to secure work on an ongoing basis. So for two java devs, one who came out of uni and worked for one company, in one vertical with a narrow focused role would be less interesting than one who has worked 10 years on a number of projects across different industries (that Melbourne has) and shows role flexibility.


Thanks a ton for your thoughts. How about 189 Visa if we get the cutoff points or above then do we get the invitation irrespective of the job and skill sets. Kindly clarify


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rvd said:


> Thanks a ton for your thoughts. How about 189 Visa if we get the cutoff points or above then do we get the invitation irrespective of the job and skill sets. Kindly clarify


189s are points basis only. You reach the front of the queue, you get the invite.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

FFacs said:


> 189s are points basis only. You reach the front of the queue, you get the invite.


Thanks. That concludes only option for 60 pointers is to increase the points in case of state sponsorship is rejected or unresponsive.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

FFacs said:


> 189s are points basis only. You reach the front of the queue, you get the invite.


Thank you, that concludes 60 pointers have only option to increase the points in case of State sponsorship is rejected or unresponsive.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rvd said:


> Thank you, that concludes 60 pointers have only option to increase the points in case of State sponsorship is rejected or unresponsive.


Indeed. If you're getting nothing through 190, it's back to the points for a 189. Personally the 190 was my only option, apart from getting a PhD or getting my wife trained as a translator  My age limited me to 65 points. If you CAN get more points, do so.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

dorbsdee said:


> In the online application there is a section to declare your assets, meaning more than the required funds to for immigration purpose. That's right, just tell them how many AUD do you have which represents all of your assets.. Actually I got an acknowledgement last week for the statement that I had sent. I send my online application last 11-Nov and they contacted me last week to provide a statement because I have an existing EOI with NSW.


Could you please confirm, did you send the bank statement to them or just simply wrote the number in the mail reply!! Please revert ASAP


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi All,

Does Victorian state government request for all the candidates to submit the commitment letter before sending out an invite.

And is there any cases wherein they have sent an invite without asking for the commitment letter.

Regards,
Mithun K


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

mithun121988 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does Victorian state government request for all the candidates to submit the commitment letter before sending out an invite.
> 
> ...


Adding your question to below list of questions. So now the questions are:
1. After replying to commitment letter email of Vic, do we get the second ack email from Vic?
2. Do we need to show the bank statement to prove the funds' total amount, which we say in the 190 SS application that we have?
3. Before Vic send invitation email, do they ask for commitment letter and funds amount in separate emails in each EOI case - or - Did someone got Vic 190 SS invite without getting emails for sending commitment letter and funds amount related emails?

Those who have already got Vic 190 SS invitation, can you please reply to above queries related to Vic 190 SS application, based on your experience. Thanks.


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Adding your question to below list of questions. So now the questions are:
> 1. After replying to commitment letter email of Vic, do we get the second ack email from Vic?
> 2. Do we need to show the bank statement to prove the funds' total amount, which we say in the 190 SS application that we have?
> 3. Before Vic send invitation email, do they ask for commitment letter and funds amount in separate emails in each EOI case - or - Did someone got Vic 190 SS invite without getting emails for sending commitment letter and funds amount related emails?
> ...


1. No - They might reply you that they have now received the letter but its not mandatory for them to reply for this request. The ACK email is the first email in which you should be having your Reference number.

2. According to Victoria you don't require to show any proofs unless they have askd you to do. Usually, you will have to give an estimated amount in AUD to the funds you have access to. The amount can include - property, car, liquid funds, etc.

3. Personally in my case - I was not asked anything. But asking for commitment letter is common. Just make sure you do your best to explain your commitment towards Vic.

Hope this helps.

Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Based on your experience or what you may have heard - is it better to submit visa application through a migrating agent or by ourselves? Any advantage of submitting visa application through agent? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Based on your experience or what you may have heard - is it better to submit visa application through a migrating agent or by ourselves? Any advantage of submitting visa application through agent? Please suggest. Thanks.


It depends upon individual's choice basically if we have better knowledge on the process and time availability then we can try by own. If you are preferred to an agent then better to have study about the process and agents to choose the better option.


----------



## iamnoone (Nov 30, 2016)

After a long wait. I finally got my state nomination.

135111
IELTS 20pts (9,9,9,9)
Age 25pts
Employment 15pts
Education 15pts
Partner Skill 5pts
State nomination 5pts
VIC Acknowledgement 29 Aug 2016
VIC Nomination 30 Nov 2016


----------



## iamnoone (Nov 30, 2016)

After a long wait. I finally got my state nomination.

135111
IELTS 20pts
Age 25pts
Employment 15pts
Education 15pts
State nomination 5pts

VIC Acknowledgement 29 Aug 2016
VIC Nomination 30 Nov 2016


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey Guys

The Golden mail came today , i applied for database administrator 262111 ,got invited in exact time frame of 12 weeks ,

Thank you guys for all the guidance and support , 

still nervous about rest of the purpose


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> The Golden mail came today , i applied for database administrator 262111 ,got invited in exact time frame of 12 weeks ,
> 
> ...


Congrats Bhasin! Did CO contacted you in between asking for docs or anything OR they just gave you a direct appoval after 12 weeks. Pls update.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Bhasin! Did CO contacted you in between asking for docs or anything OR they just gave you a direct appoval after 12 weeks. Pls update.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


It was the direct invite ,I been waiting if they will send me any mail or some thing but today morning got mail stating the invite ,

Sent from my CP8676_I03 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> It was the direct invite ,I been waiting if they will send me any mail or some thing but today morning got mail stating the invite ,
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I03 using Tapatalk


Excellent ! That means your CV, Commitment Letter and other things were all good to go ....did you went via an agent or did of your own. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Great news to start with,

My Victoria nomination is positive and got invitation from Skill select as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Great news to start with,
> 
> My Victoria nomination is positive and got invitation from Skill select as well
> 
> ...


Congrats Hari !!!! I know you have been waiting for quite long. I guess it took 12 weeks for you as well. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## ramnad (Mar 3, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Great news to start with,
> 
> My Victoria nomination is positive and got invitation from Skill select as well
> 
> ...




Congrats Hari! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Excellent ! That means your CV, Commitment Letter and other things were all good to go ....did you went via an agent or did of your own.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


yes , it is all good, now i am nervous to follow rest of the process , i did it all myself no agent


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Great news to start with,
> 
> My Victoria nomination is positive and got invitation from Skill select as well
> 
> ...


A boon to all those who have applied ,since they have stopped ICT application till march 2017, I have a feeling all the member who had applied will get their results before Christmas


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

This is my happiest day in the whole of 2016! :whoo: Woohoo, guys, I got the invite! :first:

My code is 261312 Developer Programmer. Got acknowledgement on August 29. My technology is JavaScript/Node.js.

I wish all other applicants a very good fortune for the Victoria State Sponsorship! :cheer2:

May the Force be with us all..! :grouphug:


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> This is my happiest day in the whole of 2016! :whoo: Woohoo, guys, I got the invite! :first:
> 
> My code is 261312 Developer Programmer. Got acknowledgement on August 29. My technology is JavaScript/Node.js.
> 
> ...


Me too    

Sent from my CP8676_I03 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

mithun-nz said:


> This is my happiest day in the whole of 2016! :whoo: Woohoo, guys, I got the invite! :first:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How dare you can say "my technology" it's ours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> This is my happiest day in the whole of 2016! :whoo: Woohoo, guys, I got the invite! :first:
> 
> My code is 261312 Developer Programmer. Got acknowledgement on August 29. My technology is JavaScript/Node.js.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mithun !

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I03 using Tapatalk


Congratulations to you bro! And to all other applicants! 



rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Mithun !
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Thanks Rajeev!


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> How dare you can say "my technology" it's ours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Ha ha, yeah! It's ours! Our precious!


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Great news to start with,
> 
> My Victoria nomination is positive and got invitation from Skill select as well
> 
> ...




Congrats Hari. I have an query. Temprory closure is only for 190 category in victoria for ict occupations ?or all other category like 489 as well in ict occupations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Congrats  all who got invite today..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

venkatfcb said:


> Congrats Hari. I have an query. Temprory closure is only for 190 category in victoria for ict occupations ?or all other category like 489 as well in ict occupations?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not sure bro. I feel it's for both. Will let you know soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks to all the one who wished 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Not sure bro. I feel it's for both. Will let you know soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Thanks Hari. Let me know if you have an update. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Great news to start with,
> 
> My Victoria nomination is positive and got invitation from Skill select as well
> 
> ...


Many congratulations brother!!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Congrats to all who got their invite.
May all achieve their desired goals.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Great news to start with,
> 
> My Victoria nomination is positive and got invitation from Skill select as well
> 
> ...


Congratulations Hari best wishes with your visa application.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks a lot Sainini, Misecmisc and Vikaschandra  Really relaxed even though its just a part of PR.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

*Luck to us*

This is great news guys. Congrats! 

Please let us know what time of the day you've received the invites. Good luck with remaining process and I can tell you that the remaining process is just a cake walk. You are nearing the finish line. :yield:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> The Golden mail came today , i applied for database administrator 262111 ,got invited in exact time frame of 12 weeks ,
> 
> ...


congratulations  All the best for rest of your process. Also update your signature


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Great news to start with,
> 
> My Victoria nomination is positive and got invitation from Skill select as well
> 
> ...


congrats buddy.. wish you all the best for rest of your process. CHEERS!!:thumb:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> yes , it is all good, now i am nervous to follow rest of the process , i did it all myself no agent


dont worry you need any help post them in forum someone will help you. :thumb:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> This is my happiest day in the whole of 2016! :whoo: Woohoo, guys, I got the invite! :first:
> 
> My code is 261312 Developer Programmer. Got acknowledgement on August 29. My technology is JavaScript/Node.js.
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Great news to start with,
> 
> My Victoria nomination is positive and got invitation from Skill select as well
> 
> ...


Hey, great news. That was a long wait. Congrats also to other invitees. Now come the big one


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mithun-nz said:


> This is my happiest day in the whole of 2016! :whoo: Woohoo, guys, I got the invite! :first:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> dont worry you need any help post them in forum someone will help you. :thumb:


Thanks buddy 

Sent from my CP8676_I03 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> This is my happiest day in the whole of 2016! :whoo: Woohoo, guys, I got the invite! :first:
> 
> My code is 261312 Developer Programmer. Got acknowledgement on August 29. My technology is JavaScript/Node.js.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mithun!!!


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Great news to start with,
> 
> My Victoria nomination is positive and got invitation from Skill select as well
> 
> ...


Congratulations Hari. worth the wait. exactly 12 weeks!!!


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> The Golden mail came today , i applied for database administrator 262111 ,got invited in exact time frame of 12 weeks ,
> 
> ...


Congrats MBhasin!!


----------



## ramnad (Mar 3, 2016)

rvd said:


> Corrected the points. Will post if I get any updates. All the best to all.


Hello RVD, Did you receive any communication today from Victoria?


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Congrats to all who received invite today..Hope we didn't get any rejection emails today..

Can we know the till which date (acknowledgement date), VIC has sent the updates..most probably, it will be some date in Sep..


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Great news to start with,
> 
> My Victoria nomination is positive and got invitation from Skill select as well
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. All the best for further process.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> This is my happiest day in the whole of 2016! :whoo: Woohoo, guys, I got the invite! :first:
> 
> My code is 261312 Developer Programmer. Got acknowledgement on August 29. My technology is JavaScript/Node.js.
> 
> ...


Great.. Congratulations.. All the best..


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

ramnad said:


> Hello RVD, Did you receive any communication today from Victoria?


No I did not get any update still. Actually today I am completing the 12th week. Expecting the outcome by holding the nerves.


----------



## ramnad (Mar 3, 2016)

subinkcyriac said:


> Congrats to all who received invite today..Hope we didn't get any rejection emails today..
> 
> Can we know the till which date (acknowledgement date), VIC has sent the updates..most probably, it will be some date in Sep..


AFAIK - 
Application date till 10-Aug
Ack Date till 1-Sep

received status update today.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Congratulations once again for the all who got the invite. I hope this email will be first from Victoria and then how many days to get the invite email from DIBP or the email from Victoria itself serves as Invite.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

ramnad said:


> AFAIK -
> Application date till 10-Aug
> Ack Date till 1-Sep
> 
> received status update today.


Hi what was the update you received today.


----------



## ramnad (Mar 3, 2016)

rvd said:


> Hi what was the update you received today.




I didn't get any update. I have another week to complete 12 weeks from ack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

ramnad said:


> I didn't get any update. I have another week to complete 12 weeks from ack
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh Okay misread your previous post. What I understood from this thread is that people who got acknowledgement till 1st Sept from Victoria got their responses. 

Hope others waiting will end in a positive note.

Thanks,


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Congrats Bro !!!!




Mbhasin said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I03 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Congrats Bro !!!!I am following you from PTE days... Well deserved Dude !!!




hari_it_ram said:


> Great news to start with,
> 
> My Victoria nomination is positive and got invitation from Skill select as well
> 
> ...


----------



## dorbsdee (Nov 28, 2016)

hello guys, what is the average time to get approval from VIC? thanks...


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

dorbsdee said:


> hello guys, what is the average time to get approval from VIC? thanks...


Between 12 to 14 weeks from the date of acknowledgment over all from the application date 14 to 17 weeks.


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Great news to start with,
> 
> My Victoria nomination is positive and got invitation from Skill select as well
> 
> ...


Congratulations..!! Good luck for further process..


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

dorbsdee said:


> hello guys, what is the average time to get approval from VIC? thanks...


12-14 weeks after ack


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> 12-14 weeks after ack


Hi Mbhasin,

Congratulations on your Invitation from Victoria. When Victoria approves did dibp also sends separate email for us to lodge the visa. How it works? Please clarify


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

rvd said:


> Hi Mbhasin,
> 
> Congratulations on your Invitation from Victoria. When Victoria approves did dibp also sends separate email for us to lodge the visa. How it works? Please clarify


Yes ,after Vic email same time another email from skill set will come and in eoi 'apply visa' link will be enabled ,proceed to apply visa from there ,I am also in that process 

Snippet from Vic email...

1.*******We have officially informed DIBP of the Victorian nomination*by nominating your Expression of Interest (EOI) application in SkillSelect.* You should now receive an invit


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> Yes ,after Vic email same time another email from skill set will come and in eoi 'apply visa' link will be enabled ,proceed to apply visa from there ,I am also in that process
> 
> Snippet from Vic email...
> 
> 1.*******We have officially informed DIBP of the Victorian nomination*by nominating your Expression of Interest (EOI) application in SkillSelect.* You should now receive an invit


Thank you for the update.


----------



## dorbsdee (Nov 28, 2016)

rvd said:


> Between 12 to 14 weeks from the date of acknowledgment over all from the application date 14 to 17 weeks.


thanks bro.. by the way, what is the chance of nomination because VIC asked me provide statement due to my EOI with NSW.. thanks..


----------



## sarwarhusain (Sep 6, 2016)

*Commitment letter*



dorbsdee said:


> thanks bro.. by the way, what is the chance of nomination because VIC asked me provide statement due to my EOI with NSW.. thanks..


Dear I have also submitted my Commitment letter to vic on 17th Nov and havent heard from them. I applied to SA and NSW both. I think I made a mistake by using headings and tables in my commitment letter  .....


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

dorbsdee said:


> thanks bro.. by the way, what is the chance of nomination because VIC asked me provide statement due to my EOI with NSW.. thanks..


If you go through the previous pages of this thread you will get the answer; however, according to my knowledge asking for statement or commitment is common if you have requested for sponsorship other than Victoria and if you have friends or relatives in different states of Aus.

Regarding the chance of nomination it depends upon the job code, skills, demand for your skills. It cannot be predicted it includes all criteria. Previous posts suggest that drafting of CV and commitment letter plays major role with Victoria.


----------



## dorbsdee (Nov 28, 2016)

rvd said:


> If you go through the previous pages of this thread you will get the answer; however, according to my knowledge asking for statement or commitment is common if you have requested for sponsorship other than Victoria and if you have friends or relatives in different states of Aus.
> 
> Regarding the chance of nomination it depends upon the job code, skills, demand for your skills. It cannot be predicted it includes all criteria. Previous posts suggest that drafting of CV and commitment letter plays major role with Victoria.


rvd thanks... by the way, i did not submit EOI for VIC I only applied online, do you think it will affect my application? In your case you got ITA at the same time with the nomination. Will they instruct me to submit EOI in case I will be nominated.. again, thanks you..


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

dorbsdee said:


> rvd thanks... by the way, i did not submit EOI for VIC I only applied online, do you think it will affect my application? In your case you got ITA at the same time with the nomination. Will they instruct me to submit EOI in case I will be nominated.. again, thanks you..


Actually I am yet to get the ITA and expecting very soon. I don't think so because even you can apply for Victoria without EOI and Victoria gives your four months to submit EOI.
But it is better to get clarified by more experience members of this forum.

Someone please clarify.


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Great news to start with,
> 
> My Victoria nomination is positive and got invitation from Skill select as well
> 
> ...


Congrats Hari!!!! Wish all the best with the next steps.

Can I ask something, is there a way to share the CV that you sent to Victoria? 
If I didn't receive the invite from NSW, I'll apply again to Vic and I'll reformat my CV based on successfully applications. 

Thanks


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Great news to start with,
> 
> My Victoria nomination is positive and got invitation from Skill select as well
> 
> ...


Fantastic news Hari.. Wishing you all the very best for quicker grant decision 

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## Ard (Oct 28, 2016)

Congratulations to all who have received their invitations today !

By the way, I've been browsing through the threads and posts but have not been able to find a comprehensive to-do list to follow once you get your invitation from Victoria. Does anyone have a link ?

Thank you


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

vanpraustralia said:


> Fantastic news Hari.. Wishing you all the very best for quicker grant decision
> 
> sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos




Thank you my boss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello

One of the member highlighted the given name issue while applying the visa through dibp ,so I checked mine , unfortunately in my passport the surname is empty and given name is "Manish Bhasin",please advice what I should enter while applying visa when in the case of eoi and Vic ss application I entered the surname Bhasin and first-name as Manish .


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi,

I am currently working in Datawarehousing /Business Intelligence/ETL and related technologies . Anyone here who got an invite with the similar technology background?

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently working in Datawarehousing /Business Intelligence/ETL and related technologies . Anyone here who got an invite with the similar technology background?
> 
> ...


Please share ANZCO code and timelines


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

rvd said:


> Please share ANZCO code and timelines


Hi,

My ANZCO code is 261312 and I have applied for 189 and 190 (60+5) for NSW and VIC on 26th October.

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## Daniel7878 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi,

Has anyone applied under Life Scientists NEC (234599) category for Vic sponsorship?

Thanks,
Dani


Life Scientists NEC (234599)
Vetassess applied - Sep 13th 2016
Vetassess +ve - Oct 21st 2016
PTE: 10 Points (Oct 11th 2016)
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 Points
Overseas work exp: 5 points
Aus (Vic) work exp: 5 points
EOI and 190 VIC (65) - Nov 16th 2016
Vic acknowledgement: Nov 17th 2016

ITA: Waiting


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Not to scare anyone.

I read post on expat forum that SS from Victoria is on hold for now. Is that true?

Can someone clarify. Just curious to know.

Thanks

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Mbhasin said:


> Hello
> 
> One of the member highlighted the given name issue while applying the visa through dibp ,so I checked mine , unfortunately in my passport the surname is empty and given name is "Manish Bhasin",please advice what I should enter while applying visa when in the case of eoi and Vic ss application I entered the surname Bhasin and first-name as Manish .


First name and last name can be swapped in application. No issues. But name should have not changed.

If your passport has given name as xxxxx and yyyyy then mention you father name in surname column in the application. 



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

So, my wait is over. I have received the rejection from Victoria today. At least this clears the confusion about the fact that if VIC considers points or not. It does not, as I applied with 65 points. Fingers crossed for NSW and 189 now. Please have a look on my signature for the timeline.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

bonkers911 said:


> So, my wait is over. I have received the rejection from Victoria today. At least this clears the confusion about the fact that if VIC considers points or not. It does not, as I applied with 65 points. Fingers crossed for NSW and 189 now. Please have a look on my signature for the timeline.



Sorry to hear that. You can get SS from NSW for sure what is your occupation?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Sorry to hear that. You can get SS from NSW for sure what is your occupation?


Occupation: Mechanical Engineer 233512
Age:25 (30 points)
EOI	: VISA 190: 16 Sept 2016 (65+5) Victoria
Victoria Sponsorship applied: 17 Oct 2016
Acknowledgement: 18 Oct 2016 (Rejected - 2/12/2016)
PTE:L- 90 , R - 84 , S - 90, W - 87 (20 points) 4/11/2016
EOI: VISA 189: 65 points: 4/11/2016
INVITE:TBD 
VISA LODGED:TBD


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer 233512
> Age:25 (30 points)
> EOI: VISA 190: 16 Sept 2016 (65+5) Victoria
> Victoria Sponsorship applied: 17 Oct 2016
> ...


It seems to me that mechanical engineers should stop seeking state sponsorships. It's from my observation. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

No. May be because of less number of years experience.

Just my guess.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> No. May be because of less number of years experience.
> 
> Just my guess.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


I don't know if any mechanical engineer has received any sponsorship from Victoria lately. I have over 10 years of experience but was still denied sponsorship. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

If I am not wrong,

Age : 30 points
PTE : 20 points
Qualification: 15 points
Work experience : 15 points

So your points are 80. Why SS?

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

dreamliner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not to scare anyone.
> 
> ...


Hi friend, Vic SS for 190 seems to be closed currently for ICT job codes from 11 Nov to Mar next year.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

It seems they process all applications faster than earlier which is good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> If I am not wrong,
> 
> Age : 30 points
> PTE : 20 points
> ...


The one who has the above-stated points does not have work experience so please deduct 15 points. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

OK. My mistake. 


Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ANZCO code is 261312 and I have applied for 189 and 190 (60+5) for NSW and VIC on 26th October.
> 
> ...


Fine, lets see what others say about the skills you referred, however it will take around 12 weeks from the date of acknowledgement. All the best.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> So, my wait is over. I have received the rejection from Victoria today. At least this clears the confusion about the fact that if VIC considers points or not. It does not, as I applied with 65 points. Fingers crossed for NSW and 189 now. Please have a look on my signature for the timeline.


Really sad. All the best for NSW and 189. Hope for the best.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

bonkers911 said:


> So, my wait is over. I have received the rejection from Victoria today. At least this clears the confusion about the fact that if VIC considers points or not. It does not, as I applied with 65 points. Fingers crossed for NSW and 189 now. Please have a look on my signature for the timeline.


Hi friend, sad to see your above post. Don't loose hope. So you have applied for 189 with how many points currently? Did Vic gave any reason for your 190 rejection? Please suggest. Thanks.
All the best to you. May you achieve your desired goals.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thats really sad. However, since 2335 does not come under pro-rata, your occupation being cleared till "8/11/2016 11:54 pm" and your EOI being - 4th Nov, it should be cake walk for you in next round in 189. All the very best. 



bonkers911 said:


> So, my wait is over. I have received the rejection from Victoria today. At least this clears the confusion about the fact that if VIC considers points or not. It does not, as I applied with 65 points. Fingers crossed for NSW and 189 now. Please have a look on my signature for the timeline.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, sad to see your above post. Don't loose hope. So you have applied for 189 with how many points currently? Did Vic gave any reason for your 190 rejection? Please suggest. Thanks.
> All the best to you. May you achieve your desired goals.


Occupation: Mechanical Engineer 233512
Age:25 (30 points)
PTE:L- 90 , R - 84 , S - 90, W - 87 (20 points) 
EOI	: VISA 190: 16 Sept 2016 (65+5) Victoria
Victoria Sponsorship applied: 17 Oct 2016
Acknowledgement: 18 Oct 2016 (Rejected - 2/12/2016)
NSW Sponsorship applied (65+5): 09 NOV 2016
EOI: VISA 189: 65 points: 04 Nov 2016
INVITE:TBD 
VISA LODGED:TBD


Rejection is mostly because of the industrial panel. I am sort of related to oil and gas, so I had an idea this could be the reason.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Thats really sad. However, since 2335 does not come under pro-rata, your occupation being cleared till "8/11/2016 11:54 pm" and your EOI being - 4th Nov, it should be cake walk for you in next round in 189. All the very best.


Haha, no. It's under pro rata now. Most of the people say that. Because immi tracker shows only two 70 pointers were invited in the 23rd Nov draw. So, my chances aren't very bright for 189 either. I have submitted an EOI for NSW too. Let's see if I get an invite there. I don't think it should be a problem with Superior English. What do you think?


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer 233512
> Age:25 (30 points)
> PTE:L- 90 , R - 84 , S - 90, W - 87 (20 points)
> EOI	: VISA 190: 16 Sept 2016 (65+5) Victoria
> ...


I dont think its bcoz ur from oil and gas. Even though my bachelors is mechanical engineering my masters was oil and gas based and my work exp and profession is totally oil and gas related. I think its basically how well u portray yourself. the better your profile the better chance of approval. I did a lot of short courses which might have helped my application. But since u have 65 points pls dont lose hope. 189 and NSW are still options for you. 

Wishing u and all others waiting for an invite get one asap.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

When does Christmas holiday start in Victoria? There won't be any approvals during that period. Right?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

kd87 said:


> I dont think its bcoz ur from oil and gas. Even though my bachelors is mechanical engineering my masters was oil and gas based and my work exp and profession is totally oil and gas related. I think its basically how well u portray yourself. the better your profile the better chance of approval. I did a lot of short courses which might have helped my application. But since u have 65 points pls dont lose hope. 189 and NSW are still options for you.
> 
> Wishing u and all others waiting for an invite get one asap.


Yes, may be. Although I would really like to see your resume for future reference. If I don't get an invite this year, I will consider myself as extremely unlucky. 65 points with superior English for this profession were enough till 8 days before my EOI submission.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Yes, may be. Although I would really like to see your resume for future reference. If I don't get an invite this year, I will consider myself as extremely unlucky. 65 points with superior English for this profession were enough till 8 days before my EOI submission.


Don't give it up. You will be lucky enough to get it soon.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer 233512
> Age:25 (30 points)
> PTE:L- 90 , R - 84 , S - 90, W - 87 (20 points)
> EOI: VISA 190: 16 Sept 2016 (65+5) Victoria
> ...


Hi Bonker,
By any chance do you have any idea about the industry panel views for a Business Analyst in Banking, Finance and Wealth Management Domain. Do you think it is preferred by them? Just checking my chances of invitation....

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

From the perspective of finding SAP jobs, which state would be more better - Vic or NSW? Any information here please. I have applied for Vic 190 SS nomination application, but Vic is currently closed till Mar-2017. I can try to wait till Mar-2017, if Vic is having more SAP jobs than NSW. If anybody having any information regarding this thing, then please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Has anyone got the outcome from Victoria who got their acknowledgement in September.

My agent has no answer so far.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

rvd said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Has anyone got the outcome from Victoria who got their acknowledgement in September.
> 
> My agent has no answer so far.




I think few guys who got outcome from last round have got Ack on Sep 1st.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I think few guys who got outcome from last round have got Ack on Sep 1st.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thanks Hari, mine was on Sept 7 and waiting still. 

If anyone got their acknowledgement after Sept 1 and got the response from Victoria kindly update.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

I have applied for Victoria State Nomination today along with EOI number. Can I apply to other states simultaneously if I have submitted EOI already and mentioned the EOI number in Victoria application?


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

dink2s said:


> I have applied for Victoria State Nomination today along with EOI number. Can I apply to other states simultaneously if I have submitted EOI already and mentioned the EOI number in Victoria application?


Dear friend,

Victoria is closed for some time now up till march. If you want to apply for other state than you should create one more eoi and mention the state for which you want apply in 190 section. I am assuming that you have chosen Victoria in your existing eoi.

Best,
Nitish

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2016)

Any one got invite ? 

Thanks.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

sainini said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Victoria is closed for some time now up till march. If you want to apply for other state than you should create one more eoi and mention the state for which you want apply in 190 section. I am assuming that you have chosen Victoria in your existing eoi.
> 
> ...


Victoria is closed temporarily for ICT occupations only. I believe he can apply another EOI also. Let's see what other friends suggests.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Guys anyone got the invite today ? Please share.......

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## Sagguguru (Oct 25, 2016)

I put EOI on 27th august and got acknowledgement on 5th October .. what are the chances to get invite ?
Code : 263111
190 visa with 55+5 points


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Chances of Invite from Victoria only depends on how your skills are viewed by the industry panel. They analyze your skills based on the current industry requirements and match them with your skill. If you are found eligible you are sure to get an invite. Victoria do not care about points, even if you have 55+5 you are as good as 65 or 70 points. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

rvd said:


> Thanks Hari, mine was on Sept 7 and waiting still.
> 
> If anyone got their acknowledgement after Sept 1 and got the response from Victoria kindly update.


Got Acknowledgement on Sept 8th.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

rvd said:


> Victoria is closed temporarily for ICT occupations only. I believe he can apply another EOI also. Let's see what other friends suggests.


Yes, it is closed for ICT only. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

I just sent them reply for commitment and funds late last night. And I got the acknowledgement within hours. Is this normal or they are working fast!! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagguguru (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank Rajeev


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

sainini said:


> I just sent them reply for commitment and funds late last night. And I got the acknowledgement within hours. Is this normal or they are working fast!!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hi Sainini - It is an automated e-mail most probably, which says your application has been updated with the new/additional information


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Got Acknowledgement on Sept 8th.



Hope our waiting will end with positive response. Kindly update when you get the response. By the way what is your Job code and points.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

rvd said:


> Victoria is closed temporarily for ICT occupations only. I believe he can apply another EOI also. Let's see what other friends suggests.


Thank you for the response.. so to apply to other state I need to submit one more EOI. Suppose I receive invitation from Victoria first then what happens to the other state application if I don't withdraw it? Will I receive invitation from that state as well in EOI? Is it possible to receive two invitations from two different states?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dink2s said:


> I have applied for Victoria State Nomination today along with EOI number. Can I apply to other states simultaneously if I have submitted EOI already and mentioned the EOI number in Victoria application?




You can. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

rvd said:


> Hope our waiting will end with positive response. Kindly update when you get the response. By the way what is your Job code and points.


Yup I hope mostly within this week.:fingerscrossed:

I have my details in my signature, But it's not showing up here

Code : 261313 
PTE Result : 15 July 2016 
ACS +ve Result : 9 Aug 2016
EOI(189) : 60 (16 July 2016)
NSW(190) : 60+5 (9 Aug 2016)
VIC (190) : 60+5 (27 Aug 2016)
VIC Ack email : 8 Sept 2016


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sainini said:


> I just sent them reply for commitment and funds late last night. And I got the acknowledgement within hours. Is this normal or they are working fast!!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Regarding your reply for commitment email, on a broad level what did you write in your reply? Regarding your reply for funds, did you submit the proof of the total amount you mentioned in your funds in your VIC 190 SS application form on Vic website? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Regarding your reply for commitment email, on a broad level what did you write in your reply? Regarding your reply for funds, did you submit the proof of the total amount you mentioned in your funds in your VIC 190 SS application form on Vic website? Please suggest. Thanks.


About the funds in the Vic application, I actually don't remember but I must have mentioned lesser amount than required that's why I was asked to confirm the funds. I created the profile in hurry at the last moment. So now I have replied them more than specified on the website. No proof submitted.

For the commitment, I replied over the mail only, I wrote in detail that why I want to move to Victoria mentioning the factors like cost of living, transport and other factors and how are the prospect for my profession.

I would suggest that if you receive an email for commitment, just give the commitment and research some good things about Victoria to mention.


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> From the perspective of finding SAP jobs, which state would be more better - Vic or NSW? Any information here please. I have applied for Vic 190 SS nomination application, but Vic is currently closed till Mar-2017. I can try to wait till Mar-2017, if Vic is having more SAP jobs than NSW. If anybody having any information regarding this thing, then please suggest. Thanks.


Any information on the above query, please? Thanks.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Dears,

This is my first post here, as I'm looking for some positive news or experiences you may had.
My job: 235XX has increased cutoff to 70 points.
unfortunately I will probably be having 65 points. (im still awaiting for EA assessment)

did anyone get VSS for this job code, do you have any tips to consider?


thanks


----------



## Mechenggg (Nov 3, 2016)

*Victoria nomination*

Hey guys, please help. I have applied for Victoria state nomination with mechanical engineer occupation today n I hav 60 points 
Age 30
Pte 10
Qualification 15
Experience 5 ( 3yrs) 
Any scope of getting invited from Victoria?? I have also applied for 189 visa, but cut off increased to 70... N I think there is no scope in 189 visa. 
Can I get invitation from Victoria.?? Cuz some of my family members live there.. 
I havent applied for any other state


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You can.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I already applied for victoria state and I want to apply for NSW state sponsorship also. How do I create one more EOI? I login to my existing EOI but can't see option to add second one?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

"_*For the commitment, I replied over the mail only*_"

You replied your commitment just as a email reply or sent as a attachment?



sainini said:


> About the funds in the Vic application, I actually don't remember but I must have mentioned lesser amount than required that's why I was asked to confirm the funds. I created the profile in hurry at the last moment. So now I have replied them more than specified on the website. No proof submitted.
> 
> For the commitment, I replied over the mail only, I wrote in detail that why I want to move to Victoria mentioning the factors like cost of living, transport and other factors and how are the prospect for my profession.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

You cant select two "states" in single EOI. Create a new one.



dink2s said:


> I already applied for victoria state and I want to apply for NSW state sponsorship also. How do I create one more EOI? I login to my existing EOI but can't see option to add second one?


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> *For the commitment, I replied over the mail only*
> 
> You replied your commitment just by reply to email or as a attachment?


No attachment, just wrote in email body only.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechenggg (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey Hari_it_Ram please help... 
Hey guys, please help. I have applied for Victoria state nomination with mechanical engineer occupation today n I hav 60 points 
Age 30
Pte 10
Qualification 15
Experience 5 ( 3yrs) 
Any scope of getting invited from Victoria?? I have also applied for 189 visa, but cut off increased to 70... N I think there is no scope in 189 visa. 
Can I get invitation from Victoria.?? Cuz some of my family members live there.. 
I havent applied for any other state


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Mate,

Think from Case officer perspective, if your application moved to other CO, they wont search emails to view your commitment letter and btw, I wont expect CO to copy and save your email as a word file for their future reference. Just send as a formal Word or PDF. Its way professional. Just my suggestion to make use of the most.



sainini said:


> No attachment, just wrote in email body only.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Mate,
> 
> Think from Case officer perspective, if your application moved to other CO, they wont search emails to view your commitment letter and btw, I wont expect CO to copy and save your email as a word file for their future reference. Just send as a formal Word or PDF. Its way professional. Just my suggestion to make use of the most.


Okay will do so. But just wondering do they make a folder or something to refer for a case. Anyway I will send an email with attachment as well.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Family members living in VIC? how close they are? how long they are staying there? More than all, how smart your profile is? from my exp, having points is no use with VIC, the better your profile, the best you get out of it. I saw ppl with 70+ getting rejected and ppl with 55+ being selected. So, VIC outcome totally depends on our hand if your occupation is in priority list. All the best.

Sorry, I have no clue about ME profile and its background.



Mechenggg said:


> Hey Hari_it_Ram please help...
> Hey guys, please help. I have applied for Victoria state nomination with mechanical engineer occupation today n I hav 60 points
> Age 30
> Pte 10
> ...


----------



## Mechenggg (Nov 3, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Family members living in VIC? how close they are? how long they are staying there? More than all, how smart your profile is? from my exp, having points is no use with VIC, the better your profile, the best you get out of it. I saw ppl with 70+ getting rejected and ppl with 55+ being selected. So, VIC outcome totally depends on our hand if your occupation is in priority list. All the best.
> 
> Sorry, I have no clue about ME profile and its background.


Thnq. For replying.. Actually my first cousin lives in Melbourne for 10 years n is a citizen there. Should I apply for state nomination for NSW also to be on safe side?? Any suggestion will be appreciated


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I cant really get into folder level but I am sure all the communications are saved by application id which will be used to recall communication and files what we communicate and send it across. I cant think of a scenario where they will search with application id in outlook to see what you and SMP communicated so far. It has to be automated. Its like we wont send CV as email reply, we send as a attachment.



sainini said:


> Okay will do so. But just wondering do they make a folder or something to refer for a case. Anyway I will send an email with attachment as well.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I cant really get into folder level but I am sure all the communications are saved by application id which will be used to recall communication and files what we communicate and send it across. I cant think of a scenario where they will search with application id in outlook to see what you and SMP communicated so far. It has to be automated. It like we wont send CV as email reply, we send as a attachment.


Yeah, that makes sense. Thanks for the heads up hari. I will copy the content in a word file and send it as an attachment. Thanks again. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Cousin living there "might be" considered but I am not sure whether that will decide the outcome or not. Your occupation is in NSW list? If so, that would be my first EOI even before 189. Apply ASAP. NSW will pickup for sure from Feb 2017 to May 2017. Never miss this slot.



Mechenggg said:


> Thnq. For replying.. Actually my first cousin lives in Melbourne for 10 years n is a citizen there. Should I apply for state nomination for NSW also to be on safe side?? Any suggestion will be appreciated


----------



## Vipiny (Jun 28, 2016)

sainini said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. Thanks for the heads up hari. I will copy the content in a word file and send it as an attachment. Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hi Sainini,

I submitted the commitment letter in mid November but i did not received any acknowledgement receipt email for this. Can you please copy paste what type of acknowledgement email you have received after submission of your commitment letter.


----------



## Mechenggg (Nov 3, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Cousin living there "might be" considered but I am not sure whether that will decide the outcome or not. Your occupation is in NSW list? If so, that would be my first EOI even before 189. Apply ASAP. NSW will pickup for sure from Feb 2017 to May 2017. Never miss this slot.


Thnq for replyin, yes my occupation is in NSW list. Just one last thing should I lodge a new eoi specially for NSW nomination


----------



## Vipiny (Jun 28, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I cant really get into folder level but I am sure all the communications are saved by application id which will be used to recall communication and files what we communicate and send it across. I cant think of a scenario where they will search with application id in outlook to see what you and SMP communicated so far. It has to be automated. Its like we wont send CV as email reply, we send as a attachment.




Hi Hari,

In mid november I submitted my commitment letter (pasted commitment letter content in email) and also attached the word copy of that too, but after submission of commitment email i have not received any acknowledgement email till date for the commitment i submitted, so what should i do? should i wait or should i send an email? normally I should have received ack till now ?


Applied for System Analyst
Points 65+5 VC SS
VIC SS Application - 10th Nov
VIC Ack - 11th Nov


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Vipiny said:


> Hi Sainini,
> 
> I submitted the commitment letter in mid November but i did not received any acknowledgement receipt email for this. Can you please copy paste what type of acknowledgement email you have received after submission of your commitment letter.


I received an email when I sent an email to them. I think this is an automated mail which says, "thank you for your email.your file has been u updated with the new details" and please quote your number ........

I send the email again attaching my commitment letter and got the same reply again.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Ya for every new state, create a new EOI.



Mechenggg said:


> Thnq for replyin, yes my occupation is in NSW list. Just one last thing should I lodge a new eoi specially for NSW nomination


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

First,

VIC never entertains too much communication during the process unless or until they need something from your end.

Second,

You won't get ACK Letter for each and every communication. Its sent once with the application id along with nominated job code. I got ack at the end, i.e after they are happy with both the docs they requested (declaration and detailed CV). Few got the ack letter first and then requested for more documents. Either way, ACK will be sent once. However, you will get a kind of auto email for all your emails, which says something like this

Dear XXX,

Thank you for your email. The file has now been updated with the new information.

Please quote Reference Number: SS-2016-XXXXXX in all of your communication to us.

----

The above letter is just a normal ack for your email. If you dont get this dont worry, your file would have been definitely saved. 

Hope this clears.




Vipiny said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> In mid november I submitted my commitment letter (pasted commitment letter content in email) and also attached the word copy of that too, but after submission of commitment email i have not received any acknowledgement email till date for the commitment i submitted, so what should i do? should i wait or should i send an email? normally I should have received ack till now ?
> 
> ...


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Today I got an email from Vic stating that since Vic is not currently accepting nomination applications for the occupation of 261313 Software Engineer and therefore the application has been deemed invalid. So does this mean after Mar-17, when Vic opens for 261313 again, I will need to submit a new application for Vic SS nomination on Vic website? Can somebody please confirm this thing? Thanks.


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi, for the VIC nomination do we have to provide proof of funds too? i read that they don't require any proof but just to be sure. Do we have to present proof ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

As I stated already, they are not accepting any new applications. Since the application has been mentioned invalid. Not sure whether it will be considered as a rejection or invalid. If it's invalid you can very well apply by Mar 2017, if it's rejected, I believe one can apply after 6 months. I really hope you can apply by Mar 2017.

Just clarify before plan your next move.



misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got an email from Vic stating that since Vic is not currently accepting nomination applications for the occupation of 261313 Software Engineer and therefore the application has been deemed invalid. So does this mean after Mar-17, when Vic opens for 261313 again, I will need to submit a new application for Vic SS nomination on Vic website? Can somebody please confirm this thing? Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

hari_it_ram said:


> As I stated already, they are not accepting any new applications. Since the application has been mentioned invalid. Not sure whether it will be considered as a rejection or invalid. If it's invalid you can very well apply by Mar 2017, if it's rejected, I believe one can apply after 6 months. I really hope you can apply by Mar 2017.
> 
> Just clarify before plan your next move.


How to get it clarified - to which email id should I send that email, or will just replying back to that email help? Any ideas please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Really doubtful about the status of all those pending ICT applications with Victoria now as they are already closed for ICT. They might send an email to all saying we are closed now OR they seriously have some invites left with them. Really a tough time now.......Let's pray for all.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Replying to same email will help always to keep the chain loop active.



misecmisc said:


> How to get it clarified - to which email id should I send that email, or will just replying back to that email help? Any ideas please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

When did you applied?

You are confusing two things here. It seems applicants who applied after Nov 11th are getting "application invalid" email. For the one who applied before Nov 11th, will get the outcome as usual.



rahejarajeev said:


> Really doubtful about the status of all those pending ICT applications with Victoria now as they are already closed for ICT. They might send an email to all saying we are closed now OR they seriously have some invites left with them. Really a tough time now.......Let's pray for all.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Hari,
I have applied on 29th Sep and ack rec'd on 25th Oct.
But what I am saying is that they might do the same treatment for pending applications which are received before closure. 
But may be not, as you are saying.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> When did you applied?
> 
> You are confusing two things here. It seems applicants who applied after Nov 11th are getting "application invalid" email. For the one who applied before Nov 11th, will get the outcome as usual.


Hi Hari,
I have applied on 29th Sep and ack rec'd on 25th Oct.
But what I am saying is that they might do the same treatment for pending applications which are received before closure. 
But may be not, as you are saying.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

hari_it_ram said:


> As I stated already, they are not accepting any new applications. Since the application has been mentioned invalid. Not sure whether it will be considered as a rejection or invalid. If it's invalid you can very well apply by Mar 2017, if it's rejected, I believe one can apply after 6 months. I really hope you can apply by Mar 2017.
> 
> Just clarify before plan your next move.


Seems like, for 261313 job code, even if Vic allows for again submitting 190 SS nomination application on Vic website from Mar-2017, then also the complete next year may go by in getting the visa process completed and getting the 190 visa granted for Vic and then finally arriving at Vic  .


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I believe they will never do such things. They are the most transparent state nomination practice which I have seen so far.



rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Hari,
> I have applied on 29th Sep and ack rec'd on 25th Oct.
> But what I am saying is that they might do the same treatment for pending applications which are received before closure.
> But may be not, as you are saying.
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I definitely feel you will get NSW by Feb or Mar. Hope you dont need to wait for VIC. But waiting is what we need to accept.

I started my PTE in Dec 2015, almost same time last year. Cleared in 10th attempt by July 2016, Applied for NSW and VIC, and waited for NSW from July till OCT, I never bothered about VIC as I was sure rejection was common. Then understood its useless to think about NSW invites by each passing day and prepared for Feb 2017. 

Tried my best to reduced my wait, anxiety and stopped thinking about PR, then came VIC approval out of no where. Sometime its better to forgot about this process and continue with our normal work. Just my thought.



misecmisc said:


> Seems like, for 261313 job code, even if Vic allows for submitting 190 SS nomination application on Vic website from Mar-2017, then also the complete next year may go by in getting the visa process completed and getting the 190 visa finally granted for Vic and finally arriving at Vic  .


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I believe they will never do such things. They are the most transparent state nomination practice which I have seen so far.


Cool ! Thx for your inputs Hari ! Let's hope for the best.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## dxbexpat1 (Dec 3, 2016)

*victoria*

Hi, 
i have applied for VIC for 263111 on 11 Nov 2016. I have not yet received any email from them. 
i was thinking to apply for another state. 

1) Is it possible to apply with same EOI and profession to another state?
2) Can i submit another EOI with same profession and details?



Code: 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Points: 60 +5(state nomination)
VIC applied: 11 Nov 2016.


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

hari_it_ram said:


> I definitely feel you will get NSW by Feb or Mar. Hope you dont need to wait for VIC. But waiting is what we need to accept.
> 
> I started my PTE in Dec 2015, almost same time last year. Cleared in 10th attempt by July 2016, Applied for NSW and VIC, and waited for NSW from July till OCT, I never bothered about VIC as I was sure rejection was common. Then understood its useless to think about NSW invites by each passing day and prepared for Feb 2017.
> 
> Tried my best to reduced my wait, anxiety and stopped thinking about PR, then came VIC approval out of no where. Sometime its better to forgot about this process and continue with our normal work. Just my thought.


Can you shed some light on my query too regarding proof of funds, do we have to show it at any point upto visa grant?

Regards,

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ahmedali85 said:


> Can you shed some light on my query too regarding proof of funds, do we have to show it at any point upto visa grant?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk




Sorry, I don't have any idea about funds as I was not requested to provide any kind of proof. I never heard anyone being asked about funds durning visa process stage. However, I will be prepared to show such funds even if its requested out of no-where.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Any updates ? 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

Can eoi be lodged after once the VIC nominates a person or it has to be lodged before getting nominated by victoria state.

Regards,


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ahmedali85 said:


> Can eoi be lodged after once the VIC nominates a person or it has to be lodged before getting nominated by victoria state.
> 
> Regards,


It seems that it is not mandatory to have EOI lodged before getting nominated by Vic.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Any updates ?
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Till now I did not got any update. Let's see from other friends.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ahmedali85 said:


> Can you shed some light on my query too regarding proof of funds, do we have to show it at any point upto visa grant?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


I find this kind of question suspicious. To be clear: giving false or dishonest information at any point in your visa application process is against the rules. As it happens I don't think I've seen a case where Victoria checks. That said, a CO would be well within their rights to request such information as it's part of the evidence provided to obtain 5 state sponsorship points. If you were dishonest, you'd be declined at best, and may well receive a ban. 

It's also an act of self deception. Victoria are providing insight into the realistic amount that will be required to stop yourself falling into destitution. Being dishonest means that you put yourself at risk should you be invited. 

I'm not saying you in particular are planning to inflate your savings for the application, but I suspect many do. So here's the message to them: it's pointless, dishonest and could land you in a heap of trouble.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ahmedali85 said:


> Can eoi be lodged after once the VIC nominates a person or it has to be lodged before getting nominated by victoria state.
> 
> Regards,




You hot to have it when applying. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dandasy (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi All,
I have been closely following this forum for my 190 PR visa application and this is my first post on this forum. 

I am happy to let you know that I have been granted 190 PR visa (Victoria SS) today. A huge thanks to @mainak for his post on 'My Journey For Australia PR'. I just followed what he mentioned in terms of the process.

Unfortunately, I can't share my details like most of you have done in this forum. In terms of timelines, I started my preparation for visa application in July this year (IELTS, employment verification letters etc.).I lodged for 190 PR visa in 2nd week of October after getting an invite from Victoria State a week earlier. Also, my occupation code (non IT) involves skills that is currently niche in the Australian market and given my experience it definitely gave me an edge.

The following is my advice to fellow applicants based on my personal experience-
+ Be honest when you fill in your application, prepare credentials, CV etc.
+ Don't get bogged down by the amount of paperwork (in my opinion this is the most important aspect)
+ Keep things simple and do not try to over-complicate when filling in your application
+ Be patient and don't get over anxious - don't put all eggs in one basket (be ready with Plan B)
+ Like everything in life, there is an element of luck involved however small or big it might be (Remember, not everything is under our control)
+ Last but not least, don't get disheartened if things don't work out as you had planned. It just means that there is something better waiting for you 

Please note that timelines vary by visa type, application, profile, state and most importantly the demand for the occupation you have nominated.

All the best!

Thanks.
Regards,
SD


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello sir,

Congratulations and wish you success ahead. If time permits, could you please elaborate more on these two points for us? Thanks in advance!


dandasy said:


> Hi All,
> I have been closely following this forum for my 190 PR visa application and this is my first post on this forum.
> 
> I am happy to let you know that I have been granted 190 PR visa (Victoria SS) today. A huge thanks to @mainak for his post on 'My Journey For Australia PR'. I just followed what he mentioned in terms of the process.
> ...


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello sir,

Congratulations and wish you success ahead. If time permits, could you please elaborate more on these two points for us? 

+ Don't get bogged down by the amount of paperwork (in my opinion this is the most important aspect)
+ Keep things simple and do not try to over-complicate when filling in your application

Thanks in advance!


dandasy said:


> Hi All,
> I have been closely following this forum for my 190 PR visa application and this is my first post on this forum.
> 
> I am happy to let you know that I have been granted 190 PR visa (Victoria SS) today. A huge thanks to @mainak for his post on 'My Journey For Australia PR'. I just followed what he mentioned in terms of the process.
> ...


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

hari_it_ram said:


> I definitely feel you will get NSW by Feb or Mar. Hope you dont need to wait for VIC. But waiting is what we need to accept.
> 
> I started my PTE in Dec 2015, almost same time last year. Cleared in 10th attempt by July 2016, Applied for NSW and VIC, and waited for NSW from July till OCT, I never bothered about VIC as I was sure rejection was common. Then understood its useless to think about NSW invites by each passing day and prepared for Feb 2017.
> 
> Tried my best to reduced my wait, anxiety and stopped thinking about PR, then came VIC approval out of no where. Sometime its better to forgot about this process and continue with our normal work. Just my thought.


Hi friend, you have a lot of patience and perseverance and I lack in both these areas. The other thread for 189 EOI seems to suggest that yesterday 261313 job code was hardly sent any invitations. So I will go with your advice to just forget about this Aus PR thing now. If it will come in the next 3 to 6 months, then ok and if it does not come, then also ok. Will try now to see if there are some other countries, which can be tried for job searching.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I dont see 190 in signature, did you applied for NSW as well? if so, you have all the chance in the world to get invitation between Feb 2016 - May 2016. My post is not to change your PR plan but just to make yourself prepare for the wait.



misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, you have a lot of patience and perseverance and I lack in both these areas. The other thread for 189 EOI seems to suggest that yesterday 261313 job code was hardly sent any invitations. So I will go with your advice to just forget about this Aus PR thing now. If it will come in the next 3 to 6 months, then ok and if it does not come, then also ok. Will try now to see if there are some other countries, which can be tried for job searching.


----------



## aditya_p (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi,

I applied for Victoria state on Sep 9th 2016 for sub class 190 with 70 points (65+5). Still I have not received invitation. Please let me know when I can expect and my role is software tester 

Regards,
Raan


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

aditya_p said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for Victoria state on Sep 9th 2016 for sub class 190 with 70 points (65+5). Still I have not received invitation. Please let me know when I can expect and my role is software tester
> 
> ...


Average 12 to 14 weeks from the date of acknowledgment in some cases it may vary. When did you got acknowledge from Victoria.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dandasy said:


> Hi All,
> I have been closely following this forum for my 190 PR visa application and this is my first post on this forum.
> 
> I am happy to let you know that I have been granted 190 PR visa (Victoria SS) today. A huge thanks to @mainak for his post on 'My Journey For Australia PR'. I just followed what he mentioned in terms of the process.
> ...




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Yup I hope mostly within this week.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> I have my details in my signature, But it's not showing up here
> 
> ...


Hi Friend, 

Any updates for you? I didn't get any news from my agent.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Yup I hope mostly within this week.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> I have my details in my signature, But it's not showing up here
> 
> ...


Hi friend,

Any update from Victoria? 

Regards,
RVD Sekar


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi All,

Any idea what is the holiday timelines for Victoria Skilled Migration team? I heard NSW is closed from 24th December to 9th January. 

Thanks. 
Tanya


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Official holidays i would anticipate. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Guys, any 2613XX who have applied for VIC SS, received acknowledgement in September and still waiting for the result?


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

rvd said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Any update from Victoria?
> 
> ...


No dude. Nothing


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes dude. Still waiting eep: 


USI said:


> Guys, any 2613XX who have applied for VIC SS, received acknowledgement in September and still waiting for the result?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

USI said:


> Guys, any 2613XX who have applied for VIC SS, received acknowledgement in September and still waiting for the result?




You can check tracker. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

USI said:


> Guys, any 2613XX who have applied for VIC SS, received acknowledgement in September and still waiting for the result?


Still waiting for the outcome.


----------



## mjavaid (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi,

I also applied in August, and got ACK on 15 September. Waiting for response.



_______________________________
Occupation: Software Engineer (261313)
EOI logged: 21 June 2016
Subclass 189: 60 points
Subclass 190 VIC: 60+5
Ack: 15 Sep 2016


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

If I am not wrong we have seen last update in this thread, about response from Victoria, on 30th Nov 2016 (whose Victoria's acknowledgement was prior to September 2016). From then we did not see any Invites, rejections or update on this thread.

I assume Victoria is waiting for their next round of comments from their Industry panel.

Hope September batch starts this week. I request all to update in this thread if the response was received already or once received the response.
This will help the waiting people to know the scenarios happening around the Victoria's sponsorship. 

All the best for every one.
Thank you


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

rvd said:


> If I am not wrong we have seen last update in this thread, about response from Victoria, on 30th Nov 2016 (whose Victoria's acknowledgement was prior to September 2016). From then we did not see any Invites, rejections or update on this thread.
> 
> I assume Victoria is waiting for their next round of comments from their Industry panel.
> 
> ...


Seriously RVD , I also look forward to some action now but someone mentioned about XMas and New Year holidays for 8-10 days which could really test our patience. Let's see...

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Seriously RVD , I also look forward to some action now but someone mentioned about XMas and New Year holidays for 8-10 days which could really test our patience. Let's see...
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Hoping and praying that positive outcome will arrive, for all, before the holidays. At least we have 10 more working days before the holidays.

Let's wait positively.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

What a day to start with , got invitation from Victoria


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Toshee said:


> What a day to start with , got invitation from Victoria




What a week to start and what a year to end with.

Congratulations and the best for the VISA lodge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

Toshee said:


> What a day to start with , got invitation from Victoria


Congratulations... !


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Toshee said:


> What a day to start with , got invitation from Victoria


Congrats Toshee ! Have a great day. Pls share your timelines with points and occupation code. Congrats once again👍👍👍👍

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi congrats, can u confirm ur mode of invitation. I mean did I receive invitation theu email or was updated in EoI?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Toshee said:


> What a day to start with , got invitation from Victoria


Congrats.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Toshee said:


> What a day to start with , got invitation from Victoria


Congratulations buddy!!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Toshee said:


> What a day to start with , got invitation from Victoria


Congrats Toshee!!


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Congrats Toshee ....



Toshee said:


> What a day to start with , got invitation from Victoria


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks every one. 
I have received both email from DIBP and victoria, anybody else who got invite ?


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Toshee said:


> What a day to start with , got invitation from Victoria


Congrats Toshee


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Toshee said:


> Thanks every one.
> I have received both email from DIBP and victoria, anybody else who got invite ?


Congratulations and all the best for further proceedings. It is really happy to see that September acknowledged applicants start getting the results.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

rvd said:


> Congratulations and all the best for further proceedings. It is really happy to see that September acknowledged applicants start getting the results.


I think you should also get.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Toshee said:


> I think you should also get.


Your words become true. Thank you.

Hello all, I have received email from my agent stating that I have received invitation. 

All the best for all for their invitations and grants.

Thank you everyone who shared their knowledge and experiences.

Hope things will move on positively for everyone.

__________________
261312 (Developer Programmer)
Age: 25 Points
PTE: 10 Points - 4th Aug 2016.
ACS + : 10th June 2016.
Education: 15 Points.
Work Exp: 10 Points.
EOI: 189 (60) & 190 VIC (65) - 09th Aug 2016.
Applied via VIC Website - 10th Aug 2016.
Ack from VIC - 07th Sep 2016.
Invite- 12th Dec 2016


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

rvd said:


> Your words become true. Thank you.
> 
> Hello all, I have received email from my agent stating that I have received invitation.
> 
> ...


Congrats RVD!!!!!!! What time did you receive the email , can you please share the email content after removing your details. Hopefully September acknowledge batch completes by this month .

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats RVD!!!!!!! What time did you receive the email , can you please share the email content after removing your details. Hopefully September acknowledge batch completes by this month .
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


I received invite at 07:15 AM IST 
Genreally Victoria mails before 8 AM IST as per my experince.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

rvd said:


> Your words become true. Thank you.
> 
> Hello all, I have received email from my agent stating that I have received invitation.
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Toshee said:


> I received invite at 07:15 AM IST
> Genreally Victoria mails before 8 AM IST as per my experince.


Ok Cool !  

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Ok Cool !
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Hi,

Thank you,
I did not see the email. I got notification from my agent.

All the best. Hope you will get yours soon.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Congrats.


Thank you


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

rvd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you,
> I did not see the email. I got notification from my agent.
> ...


OK ......Thanks for your wishes RVD. I guess I have to wait till Jan end as I got my acknowledgement on 25th October. Currently people with Sep acknowledgements are getting invited. 😃

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rvd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you,
> I did not see the email. I got notification from my agent.
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Congrats rvd!!

I wonder where is my invitation


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!


Thank you dear


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Congrats rvd!!
> 
> I wonder where is my invitation


Thank you. All the best and you will get yours soon.


----------



## Veckeypet (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

I need a piece of advice: my husband has applied in mid September for 190 NSW sponsorship visa for 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER, and he has 60+5=65 points, but by reading from it seems like NSW takes forever to send invitations, we're thinking to send EoI to VIC as well.

So my question is what is the process, and how that should be done? Do we need to update EoI and put VIC instead o fNSW, or do we need to launch new EoI to VIC, and if that's the case, do these two applications go parallel, or one cancels another? Grateful for clarification of how is that being done...thanks!


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

rvd said:


> Thank you. All the best and you will get yours soon.


I am worried because your ack date was 7th Sept and Toshee's 9th.. Mine is 8th Sept. So i think i should have got by this time.But I did not.

Is it Ack email or I got another email after submitting the finance proof. Which one will they consider as acknowledgement?


----------



## Veckeypet (Dec 13, 2016)

DV2016,

I see from your signature that you have applied first to NSW, and then to VIC, how did you do that? We want to do that (my husband), so please let me know how is it being done?


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Veckeypet said:


> DV2016,
> 
> I see from your signature that you have applied first to NSW, and then to VIC, how did you do that? We want to do that (my husband), so please let me know how is it being done?


I have done NSW and VIC in two separate EOI's. You can do the same. Create a new EOI for VIC and add your details to 'http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/' site and submit the details.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Veckeypet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need a piece of advice: my husband has applied in mid September for 190 NSW sponsorship visa for 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER, and he has 60+5=65 points, but by reading from it seems like NSW takes forever to send invitations, we're thinking to send EoI to VIC as well.
> 
> So my question is what is the process, and how that should be done? Do we need to update EoI and put VIC instead o fNSW, or do we need to launch new EoI to VIC, and if that's the case, do these two applications go parallel, or one cancels another? Grateful for clarification of how is that being done...thanks!


For Vic, you would need to go to Vic website and then apply for Vic nomination from that website. Then Vic would process your nomination application and then if they accept, then you can raise a new EOI request for Vic. But Vic has temporarily stopped ICT applications till Mar-2017.


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

Veckeypet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need a piece of advice: my husband has applied in mid September for 190 NSW sponsorship visa for 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER, and he has 60+5=65 points, but by reading from it seems like NSW takes forever to send invitations, we're thinking to send EoI to VIC as well.
> 
> So my question is what is the process, and how that should be done? Do we need to update EoI and put VIC instead o fNSW, or do we need to launch new EoI to VIC, and if that's the case, do these two applications go parallel, or one cancels another? Grateful for clarification of how is that being done...thanks!


I thought Vic has now suspended ict invitation till March 2017


----------



## Veckeypet (Dec 13, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> I have done NSW and VIC in two separate EOI's. You can do the same. Create a new EOI for VIC and add your details to 'http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/' site and submit the details.


Great, thanks for clarification, I wasn't sure that two EoI's could be submitted, it's a big relief :smile:


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Veckeypet said:


> Great, thanks for clarification, I wasn't sure that two EoI's could be submitted, it's a big relief :smile:


But Vic has temporarily stopped ICT applications till Mar-2017.


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Veckeypet said:


> Great, thanks for clarification, I wasn't sure that two EoI's could be submitted, it's a big relief :smile:


VIC is closed for few occupations till march. Check this link 
https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....applications-for-ict-occupations#.WE993rJ97IU


----------



## Veckeypet (Dec 13, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> But Vic has temporarily stopped ICT applications till Mar-2017.


I've just seen it now  Oh, well, I guess we'll wait until then & hope that we might get an invite in the meantime from NSW...

And how to you know it will be revisited in March? On their website all these professions are now crossed as not available, but I didn't find where they mention March...


----------



## Veckeypet (Dec 13, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> VIC is closed for few occupations till march. Check this link
> https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....applications-for-ict-occupations#.WE993rJ97IU


I guess I was blind  Thanks for the link! :smile:


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> I am worried because your ack date was 7th Sept and Toshee's 9th.. Mine is 8th Sept. So i think i should have got by this time.But I did not.
> 
> Is it Ack email or I got another email after submitting the finance proof. Which one will they consider as acknowledgement?


Basically I understood that it is 12 weeks from the first Acknowledgement. You can wait for another couple of days; I know its paining but we do not have any option. After couple of days you can write an email to check the status.

When did you submitted the finance proof.


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

rvd said:


> Basically I understood that it is 12 weeks from the first Acknowledgement. You can wait for another couple of days; I know its paining but we do not have any option. After couple of days you can write an email to check the status.
> 
> When did you submitted the finance proof.


Submitted it on 15th September 2016. Got email on 16th Sept


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Submitted it on 15th September 2016. Got email on 16th Sept


It is not very far from the first acknowledgement I would suggest wait till Monday. We did not see any updates from other members who got their acknowledgment on the same period.

I hope next batch of invitations may come by Friday or at least before Tuesday.

All the best.


----------



## mjavaid (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi all,

How much time does NSW usually take to send an invitation after lodging EOI?


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

mjavaid said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How much time does NSW usually take to send an invitation after lodging EOI?


It depends on job code, experience points and your English points mainly. No certain time to get the nomination from NSW and obviously high points will get nomination early.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi guys, please help me.

I made a new EOI through SkillSelect, exclusive for VIC. Now I am on Victoria website applying for nomination.
My situation is this:
I have the 1st EOI for 189 + 190 (all states) - my agent did this one;

While applying for nomination for VIC, there is this question below: 

*Q3 Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory **

What should I answer? I answer YES and explain that I have another EOI which is set for all states? However I can't choose one state right now as my 1st EOI is set for all states (not specific state). But, as soon as I can, I will ask my agent to change in the 1st EOI for 189 + 190 (NSW)

Please help me!


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Guys ,
Anyone recieved invite today? Pls share. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Hi guys, please help me.
> 
> I made a new EOI through SkillSelect, exclusive for VIC. Now I am on Victoria website applying for nomination.
> My situation is this:
> ...


You should mention Yes and mention in the text box available there. Later they will ask you for a commitment letter over the email. Don't worry just complete the application and provide right information.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

A friend of mine applied for nomination in VIC on the 15th November 2016. He received his approval today to apply for visa.

His occupation is engineering technologist with 60 points only.


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

FFacs said:


> To be honest, I think in the scenario where he loses points during their review cycle could well result in the application being rejected, wherever that may be in the cycle. I think they will be literally unable to issue a 190 invite if the points in the EOI (with the 5 added) don't qualify. Personally I would reach out to the Vic team right away to ask if anything can be done. If he asks politely I don't think it will jeopardise anything. My pitch would be that the unusual situation of longer processing times limits my chances. I'm not sure if the application really sits on a pile, but it's certainly worth a try. What have you got to lose? The worst they can do is decline. To be fair, though, the application has very limited experience so the chances of success are slim (before OP thinks that it was an enquiry that caused any possible rejection)


wat do you suggest ?? should i wait till end of december before contacting vic to consider my case as m gona turn 33 on 26th jan??


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> That's a good point FFacs. But, situation like this one where he qualifies with enough points however the TAT for Vic team to come back may vary from case to case. So if they happen to reply back before he looses his 5 points well and good but what happens if he is gets a positive outcome post industry panel checks and they realize the applicant is loosing 5 points. I know such situations will work when we lodge visa. But not sure how these cases are handled. Also jeopardizing this situation wont help but, may be he can reach out to Vic team with his query. What you think?


*wat* do you suggest ?? should i wait till end of december before contacting vic to consider my case as *m* *gona* turn 33 on 26th jan??

*Don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## mjavaid (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

did anyone get the invite today? 
I got ack mail on 13th sept, nothing yet with respect to invite. 13 weeks has passed


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> did anyone get the invite today?
> I got ack mail on 13th sept, nothing yet with respect to invite. 13 weeks has passed


No invites yet..........it looks like holiday fever started and work is progressing slowly now. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> No invites yet..........it looks like holiday fever started and work is progressing slowly now.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


would it be advisable to contact them for status, considering i'm running in 14th week ?


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> would it be advisable to contact them for status, considering i'm running in 14th week ?


I think you can do so by sending a polite email 😎......

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## mjavaid (Dec 8, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> did anyone get the invite today?
> I got ack mail on 13th sept, nothing yet with respect to invite. 13 weeks has passed


nop. no invitation yet. ack on 15th september and isn't it too early for holidays? I'm hoping to see some invitations till Monday.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Any updates fellas? It's Friday today


----------



## mjavaid (Dec 8, 2016)

USI said:


> Any updates fellas? It's Friday today


nop. no update. Its really frustrating.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

No updates ......

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Wonder why it takes this long for assessing applications. Even if we consider applicants active on this forum to be 25% of those applied, we hardly see any invites or rejections for that matter. God bless us all!


----------



## jaga16 (Sep 1, 2016)

Guys, I've have quick question:
Which sort of skills are getting (more) invites from VIC?
e.g. Java developers, JavaScript developers, Full stack developers, Big Data developers etc?

Somewhere I have seen Java developers getting negative responses...


----------



## jaga16 (Sep 1, 2016)

USI said:


> Any updates fellas? It's Friday today


Considering ack date of 20th Sep, I am (hopefully) due for response next week (12 week waiting)...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jaga16 said:


> Guys, I've have quick question:
> 
> Which sort of skills are getting (more) invites from VIC?
> 
> ...




With high scores all have an equal chance. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Guys, Vic is also closed until 10th Jan or it's just until the 2nd?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

USI said:


> Guys, Vic is also closed until 10th Jan or it's just until the 2nd?


I got this information below from Victoria website:

_Season's Greetings

Victoria’s Skilled and Business Migration Program will be closed on the following dates over the coming holiday period:

Boxing Day public holiday: Monday 26 December 2016
Christmas Day public holiday: Tuesday 27 December 2016
New Year’s Day public holiday: Monday 2 January 2017
We wish you a safe and happy holiday season and look forward to working with you in 2017._


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Great news buddy! Looks like 28,29 & 30th are working days. However it's pretty understood that everyone would be off during that time..



lucas.wszolek said:


> I got this information below from Victoria website:
> 
> _Season's Greetings
> 
> ...


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

My occupation (233513) demands 7 in each band. I am disappointed. No other way?
My points are 55 but I do not have 7 ineach band


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

USI said:


> Guys, Vic is also closed until 10th Jan or it's just until the 2nd?


its basically until 1st Jan and they should be resuming from 2nd or 3rd Jan'17. They will function this upcoming week until 23rd Dec


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> its basically until 1st Jan and they should be resuming from 2nd or 3rd Jan'17. They will function this upcoming week until 23rd Dec


We both are more or less sailing on the same boat my friend. I received the acknowledgement on 29th September. Although I am not hopeful to hear from them by the end of next week. More luck to us!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

USI said:


> We both are more or less sailing on the same boat my friend. I received the acknowledgement on 29th September. Although I am not hopeful to hear from them by the end of next week. More luck to us!


Hey USI,

Well Im not sure what to say. If something comes up before the team goes on vacation it will be like x-mas gift  Good luck to u and me and also other folks waiting here. :fingerscrossed::thumb:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I am sure before End of the year they will issue a few ITAs


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

masimshehzad said:


> My occupation (233513) demands 7 in each band. I am disappointed. No other way?
> My points are 55 but I do not have 7 ineach band


Have you tried with PTE, which will be easier than IELTS for most of the people.

All the best.


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

any invites today guys ???


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Nothing 🙄🙄😶🤔

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

It's Christmas week Monday and a quiet one.  Come on Vic please make our holiday season a good one.


----------



## mjavaid (Dec 8, 2016)

No update.. 

Do they take same amount of time in rejection as well?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mjavaid said:


> No update..
> 
> Do they take same amount of time in rejection as well?


It varies from case to case.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Selection & Rejection is dependent on the feedback from Industry Panel Experts. I think Vic Team might be working but those experts might have gone for vacation as they are not govt employees. Just Guessing 😊

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## mjavaid (Dec 8, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Selection & Rejection is dependent on the feedback from Industry Panel Experts. I think Vic Team might be working but those experts might have gone for vacation as they are not govt employees. Just Guessing 😊
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


I think your guess is right. This is my 14th week. N if I don't get a response in next 2 3 days then I think I ll have to wait till first week of January.


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

Guys I contacted them yesterday. Got a response from them stating "The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the nomination application.
Your application is unlikely to be finalised before the end of 2016.
We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible, most likely in January 2017."


----------



## mjavaid (Dec 8, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> Guys I contacted them yesterday. Got a response from them stating "The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the nomination application.
> Your application is unlikely to be finalised before the end of 2016.
> We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible, most likely in January 2017."


 at least we now know dat no need to check emails daily..


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> Guys I contacted them yesterday. Got a response from them stating "The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the nomination application.
> Your application is unlikely to be finalised before the end of 2016.
> We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible, most likely in January 2017."


Thanks for the update! BTW What are your timelines and job code my friend? Please share with us.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> Guys I contacted them yesterday. Got a response from them stating "The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the nomination application.
> Your application is unlikely to be finalised before the end of 2016.
> We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible, most likely in January 2017."


Thanks for the update Deja!!!!!

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

USI said:


> Thanks for the update! BTW What are your timelines and job code my friend? Please share with us.


My job code is 261112 - System Analyst and got ack on 13th Sept.
I guess this delay (due to industry panel) is only for ICT profiles only or may be specific to BA-SA profiles.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> My job code is 261112 - System Analyst and got ack on 13th Sept.
> I guess this delay (due to industry panel) is only for ICT profiles only or may be specific to BA-SA profiles.


for ICT folks who have waited for 12 weeks need to wait for additional 2-3 weeks. Again its different from case to case


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

Guys with strange course of events, *I got the invite today*. :thumb: 
I dont know what has happened, they replied me 2days back that they will be deciding on the result by Jan 17, but they did it today. May be me sendign them a reminder has helped  Yehh:thumb:


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Dejavusick said:


> Guys with strange course of events, *I got the invite today*. :thumb:
> 
> I dont know what has happened, they replied me 2days back that they will be deciding on the result by Jan 17, but they did it today. May be me sendign them a reminder has helped  Yehh:thumb:




Brilliant and welcome to the Melbourne Club 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Good news my friend! All the best for your next step.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> Guys with strange course of events, *I got the invite today*. :thumb:
> I dont know what has happened, they replied me 2days back that they will be deciding on the result by Jan 17, but they did it today. May be me sendign them a reminder has helped  Yehh:thumb:


Hi Dejavusick,

Would appreciate if you could provide info about your profile and how much time did take to get the invite ???

thanks


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Brilliant and welcome to the Melbourne Club
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


thanks Mate.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Just an FYI to all the folks - *Removal of two occupations from Victorian Visa Nomination Occupation Lists*

Removal of two occupations from Victorian Visa Nomination Occupation Lists - Live in Victoria


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Dejavusick,
> 
> Would appreciate if you could provide info about your profile and how much time did take to get the invite ???
> 
> thanks


Profile : 261112 - System Analyst
got ack on 13th sept... so it took approx 14 weeks from ack.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> Guys with strange course of events, *I got the invite today*. :thumb:
> I dont know what has happened, they replied me 2days back that they will be deciding on the result by Jan 17, but they did it today. May be me sendign them a reminder has helped  Yehh:thumb:


Congratulation buddy! Share your timelines pls


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> Profile : 261112 - System Analyst
> got ack on 13th sept... so it took approx 14 weeks from ack.


Great thanks for the information. Best of luck for your further steps and wishing you success

Thanks


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulation buddy! Share your timelines pls


thanks bro...! it took 14 week approx.

ANZSCO: 261112 - ICT System Analyst (55+5)
EOI Victoria: 26-08-16
Victoria Acknowledgement: 13-9-16
Invitation - 21-12-2016


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Great thanks for the information. Best of luck for your further steps and wishing you success
> 
> Thanks


thanks bro...! and good luck to you too.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> thanks bro...! it took 14 week approx.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112 - ICT System Analyst (55+5)
> EOI Victoria: 26-08-16
> ...


well all the best for next stages! Cheers!! :cheer2:


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> Guys with strange course of events, *I got the invite today*. :thumb:
> I dont know what has happened, they replied me 2days back that they will be deciding on the result by Jan 17, but they did it today. May be me sendign them a reminder has helped  Yehh:thumb:


Congratulations Dejavusick.!!!Fantastic Christmas gift. All the best


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Congratulations Dejavusick.!!!Fantastic Christmas gift. All the best


thankyou my friend. yes indeed its a great Xmas gift


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> Guys with strange course of events, *I got the invite today*. :thumb:
> 
> I dont know what has happened, they replied me 2days back that they will be deciding on the result by Jan 17, but they did it today. May be me sendign them a reminder has helped  Yehh:thumb:




Congratz man plz share share ur timeline



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> Congratz man plz share share ur timeline
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ANZSCO: 261112 - ICT System Analyst (55+5)
EOI Victoria: 26-08-16
Victoria Acknowledgement: 13-9-16
Invitation - 21-12-2016


----------



## mjavaid (Dec 8, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> Guys with strange course of events, *I got the invite today*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratz.. Dats a great news.


----------



## mjavaid (Dec 8, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> Guys with strange course of events, *I got the invite today*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you receive invitation by email?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Dears, i checked tens of pages here and on tracker. Have you ever seen a state nomination for 2335xx category since july 2016


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> Guys with strange course of events, *I got the invite today*. :thumb:
> I dont know what has happened, they replied me 2days back that they will be deciding on the result by Jan 17, but they did it today. May be me sendign them a reminder has helped  Yehh:thumb:


Wow !! Finally Finally Finally   ....Congrats DJ !!!

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> Guys with strange course of events, *I got the invite today*. :thumb:
> I dont know what has happened, they replied me 2days back that they will be deciding on the result by Jan 17, but they did it today. May be me sendign them a reminder has helped  Yehh:thumb:


Congratulations and all the best for the future..


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Dears, i checked tens of pages here and on tracker. Have you ever seen a state nomination for 2335xx category since july 2016


Try this page and you can register if you havent. https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Dears, i checked tens of pages here and on tracker. Have you ever seen a state nomination for 2335xx category since july 2016



It will be difficult for you to see because prior to this time, 2335 easily get 189 invite after submitting EOI in about 3 rounds of invitation with 60 points. This was the case up till October ending.


----------



## TentMaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> thankyou my friend. yes indeed its a great Xmas gift


Congratulations Dejavusick. I also received my invitation yesterday. 
Occupation 261312
Ack 20 Sep 2016


----------



## bdp (Sep 2, 2016)

TentMaker said:


> Congratulations Dejavusick. I also received my invitation yesterday.
> Occupation 261312
> Ack 20 Sep 2016


Congrats TentMaker... 
I got my Ack on the 15th... same job code... just tried to contact my agent, and they are closed until the 9th.... 

ARRRGGGHHH.. so there is a chance that my invite is also there, and I can't find out for another 2 weeks...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

TentMaker said:


> Congratulations Dejavusick. I also received my invitation yesterday.
> Occupation 261312
> Ack 20 Sep 2016


Hey TentMaker - Congratulations mate


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bdp said:


> Congrats TentMaker...
> I got my Ack on the 15th... same job code... just tried to contact my agent, and they are closed until the 9th....
> 
> ARRRGGGHHH.. so there is a chance that my invite is also there, and I can't find out for another 2 weeks...


There is no official notice on the holiday season. However, the work would gradually be slow compared to other months as its XMAS time. Yet TentMaker just got his invite yesterday which shows they are working. So I would say just relax and let the result come. Meanwhile think something else and divert your mind (may be plan your new year eve or something )
All the best!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Just note to all the folks
*
Victoria’s Skilled and Business Migration Program will be closed on the following dates over the coming holiday period:

* Boxing Day public holiday: Monday 26 December 2016
Christmas Day public holiday: Tuesday 27 December 2016
New Year’s Day public holiday: Monday 2 January 2017
*
We wish you a safe and happy holiday season and look forward to working with you in 2017!

Sources: http://gemsuseraccount.cmail20.com/...EF23F30FEDED/F3BD447E2D9067EB25D77A725F39070E


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> *Just note to all the folks
> *
> Victoria’s Skilled and Business Migration Program will be closed on the following dates over the coming holiday period:
> 
> ...


Thx for sharing the details Aussie dream85 . I guess all Sep Acknowledge should get invites by 15th Jan and then "October Acknowledge" from 15th Jan till early Feb. Let's hope for the best.


aussiedream87 said:


> There is no official notice on the holiday season. However, the work would gradually be slow compared to other months as its XMAS time. Yet TentMaker just got his invite yesterday which shows they are working. So I would say just relax and let the result come. Meanwhile think something else and divert your mind (may be plan your new year eve or something )
> All the best!



regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Thx for sharing the details Aussie dream85 . I guess all Sep Acknowledge should get invites by 15th Jan and then "October Acknowledge" from 15th Jan till early Feb. Let's hope for the best.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


wish you and others all the best


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

TentMaker said:


> Congratulations Dejavusick. I also received my invitation yesterday.
> 
> Occupation 261312
> 
> Ack 20 Sep 2016




Whats ur timeline dear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> Whats ur timeline dear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are his timelines:

Occupation 261312
Ack 20 Sep 2016


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> > Dears, i checked tens of pages here and on tracker. Have you ever seen a state nomination for 2335xx category since july 2016
> ...



I'm already there


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

JanJod said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> > Dears, i checked tens of pages here and on tracker. Have you ever seen a state nomination for 2335xx category since july 2016
> ...


I understand
I will try another round of ielts, i don't trust state nominations


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Here are his timelines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I want point in fact btw thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> I want point in fact btw thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You welcome. Well not sure if it will help you or not but, when it comes to Vic.. as far as I know points don't vital role like it does with NSW.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I'm already there


That's the easy way to find out on the jobcode you looking for. If not found then you need to dig deep into history.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You welcome. Well not sure if it will help you or not but, when it comes to Vic.. as far as I know points don't vital role like it does with NSW.




Yeah u are right i am also waiting since October lets see what happpens 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You welcome. Well not sure if it will help you or not but, when it comes to Vic.. as far as I know points don't vital role like it does with NSW.





Yeah u are right i am also waiting since October lets see what happpens 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> > I'm already there
> ...


No invites at all for my job code since last june


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

takemeout said:


> No invites at all for my job code since last june


oh okay.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Any invites today ?

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Guys,

Got a rejection email today from VIC. With the same standard reasons.

Skills : SQL & .NET

Will hope for NSW :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got a rejection email today from VIC. With the same standard reasons.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, but bro when did you receive your acknowledgment.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got a rejection email today from VIC. With the same standard reasons.
> 
> ...


Hard Luck DV.....I wish you good luck for NSW. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

sainini said:


> Sorry to hear that, but bro when did you receive your acknowledgment.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Got it on Sept 8th. I got one more email on 16th Sept after sending the financial commitment. So not sure which one they considered as acknowledgment.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

dv2016 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got a rejection email today from VIC. With the same standard reasons.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that @dv2016 . Can you please tell what reason did Vic told you for your rejection? Thanks. All the best to you for NSW.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Got it on Sept 8th. I got one more email on 16th Sept after sending the financial commitment. So not sure which one they considered as acknowledgment.


Okay all the best with NSW, thanks.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TentMaker (Dec 20, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got a rejection email today from VIC. With the same standard reasons.
> 
> ...


Sorry dv2016. Better luck in NSW.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got a rejection email today from VIC. With the same standard reasons.
> 
> ...



hard luck! wish you all the best for rest of the process.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

What time during the day can we expect to hear from them? When do they send these rejection emails and invites. Anyone please!


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

USI said:


> What time during the day can we expect to hear from them? When do they send these rejection emails and invites. Anyone please!


Got it by 4.58 am(IST)


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Nitish,

Sorry for bothering again. Thanks for the detailed and quick response. So as of now there is no plans for my father to move with me. So my question was more towards will I be still charged if my father does not move with me initially and I have mentioned as Yes in the EOI as a future applicant?

Also, will "ANY" option in EOI be suitable even if I later apply for Victoria ? Cause as per the website they say nominate for Victoria in the EOI.

Regards,
Manisha


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

manishabajpai said:


> Hi Nitish,
> 
> Sorry for bothering again. Thanks for the detailed and quick response. So as of now there is no plans for my father to move with me. So my question was more towards will I be still charged if my father does not move with me initially and I have mentioned as Yes in the EOI as a future applicant?
> 
> ...


Manisha , as you are not planning to take your father with you now and you are the only person going for immigration then don't select dependants. Just mention you are the only person who will be moving. There are other visa for parents once you are in Australia. You will be charged only for the people that are migrating to Australia with you when you are granted the visa.
You can update your eoi mentioning Victoria later.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Got it by 4.58 am(IST)


Hard luck dv2016, I wish you would have got.. All the best for NSW and other possible options.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

is it possible to withdraw an application for nomination to Victoria before the 12 weeks of their analysis?
this would cause any issue in case I want to apply again in the future? let's say in less than 6 months.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> is it possible to withdraw an application for nomination to Victoria before the 12 weeks of their analysis?
> this would cause any issue in case I want to apply again in the future? let's say in less than 6 months.


why should you?
In case you got invitation and acceptance, you still have a 1 year grace period. this makes a total lead time of 15-16 months before you go.

Im not sure if you withdraw what will happen?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

takemeout said:


> why should you?
> In case you got invitation and acceptance, you still have a 1 year grace period. this makes a total lead time of 15-16 months before you go.
> 
> Im not sure if you withdraw what will happen?


My question is for the case I get invited for SC189. But anyways, I wondering about this situation. 

If someone has any experience related to this please let me know.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> My question is for the case I get invited for SC189. But anyways, I wondering about this situation.
> 
> If someone has any experience related to this please let me know.


You can withdraw your Victoria's application after getting the invite from 189. Better not to withdraw before the 189 invite.

All the best.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lucas.wszolek said:


> is it possible to withdraw an application for nomination to Victoria before the 12 weeks of their analysis?
> this would cause any issue in case I want to apply again in the future? let's say in less than 6 months.




It should be ok.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> My question is for the case I get invited for SC189. But anyways, I wondering about this situation.
> 
> If someone has any experience related to this please let me know.


Hi
Getting 189 invite in 2335 category seems bleak till next July as the cutoff as of now is 70. If you have 70 points then its fine but for 65 it seems low and for 60 it is even lower. I would recommend you to try your luck on victoria nomination and if it does not succeed then after July 17 the sun will shine again for 2335


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

rvd said:


> You can withdraw your Victoria's application after getting the invite from 189. Better not to withdraw before the 189 invite.
> 
> All the best.


But is it possible to withdraw before they approve/reject my application? if Yes, how? just by e-mail?


----------



## Kushan P (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi,
I am new to this thread, 
Any one who has applied for life scientist NEC to Victoria. 
Thank you.
Kushan.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

The victoria state sponsorship website says that we need to have adequate financial resources to support ourselves and it is 20KAUD for onshore and around 40KAUD for a family of 3. Also it says that we do not need to give an evidence of it. 
How does it work ?? We need to have it to ourselves or need to show after approval. or is it just an instruction/guideline/estimate that if you have this much amount of money the relocation process and subsequent settling down will be easier.
Would appreciate if any one could elaborate on it.

Thanks


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi ,

I wanted to know if I have filed the option as "ANY" in the state nomination for the Job category ICT Security specialist as Victoria has closed the invitations until March. NSW does not send invitation for this category. Now if I get invitation from any other state other than NSW and Victoria, will I be still able to edit the ANY option and change to Victoria? 

Or does it get locked once I receive invitation. Will I have the option to reject the invite and change my state nomination option ?

Thanks,
Manisha


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

lucas.wszolek said:


> But is it possible to withdraw before they approve/reject my application? if Yes, how? just by e-mail?




If you want to withdraw, just email them with your decision, they will accept with both hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> If you want to withdraw, just email them with your decision, they will accept with both hands.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thanks hari!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

manishabajpai said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I wanted to know if I have filed the option as "ANY" in the state nomination for the Job category ICT Security specialist as Victoria has closed the invitations until March. NSW does not send invitation for this category. Now if I get invitation from any other state other than NSW and Victoria, will I be still able to edit the ANY option and change to Victoria?
> 
> ...


Its advised to choose the respective state you would want to apply for like Vic then make sure you chosoe Victoria instead of ANY.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

manishabajpai said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I wanted to know if I have filed the option as "ANY" in the state nomination for the Job category ICT Security specialist as Victoria has closed the invitations until March. NSW does not send invitation for this category. Now if I get invitation from any other state other than NSW and Victoria, will I be still able to edit the ANY option and change to Victoria?
> 
> ...


Also few states require you to apply in their respective state websites. I know you have to for Vic and SA and not NSW. I have no idea with respect to other states.


----------



## tkl (Oct 30, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Like I say, I'm not an agent so can't give a qualified answer, but I'm not confident they would see an offshore role as a positive. AFAIK Victoria assess you on your profile, not on your score. They can and will accept 55+5 and reject 65+5 depending on the quality of their talent. NSW HAS invited Exp:15 Eng:10, but with higher points overall. I'm not sure how it would go, but it's worth a try.


Finally got my 10 points for English (IELTS), and ready to apply for state nomination for another 5 points.

Hope you guys can help me with the following questions before I start the state nomination process:

1. Understand that CV is the most crucial part for state consideration. Anyone has a good format & sample so that I won't miss out any important points, and include additional plus points for their consideration. 
@FFacs, your age & experience might be similar to mine, hope you can help me with some pointers. Thanks.

2. Read from the thread that VIC state nomination for ICT is now closed. Is this real? I am applying as Software Engineer.

3. Is the above is true, which state can I consider. 

Thanks.


ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer) Age: 15 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Eng: 10
ACS applied: 20/8/16
ACS result: 6/9/16


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

tkl said:


> Finally got my 10 points for English (IELTS), and ready to apply for state nomination for another 5 points.
> 
> Hope you guys can help me with the following questions before I start the state nomination process:
> 
> ...


2. Yes it is true that ICT is closed by Victoria till March 2017.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

tkl said:


> Finally got my 10 points for English (IELTS), and ready to apply for state nomination for another 5 points.
> 
> Hope you guys can help me with the following questions before I start the state nomination process:
> 
> ...



1.There are many websites which can help you incase no one can help u on cv. Google them. 

2. Yes it is closed until March 2017.

3. Apply under nsw considering you are under 2613. And whats ur score break down? U may also check with other states eligibility criteria in order to apply under their ss visa.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

In the victoria nomination application there is an option to select metropolitan melbourne or regional victoria. Does this selection have an impact on the outcome ?? I have selected regional melbourne, have not yet completed the application.

Please advice what is more appropriate.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> In the victoria nomination application there is an option to select metropolitan melbourne or regional victoria. Does this selection have an impact on the outcome ?? I have selected regional melbourne, have not yet completed the application.
> 
> Please advice what is more appropriate.


Doesn't matter buddy.. Go ahead and apply when you apply in march.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> In the victoria nomination application there is an option to select metropolitan melbourne or regional victoria. Does this selection have an impact on the outcome ?? I have selected regional melbourne, have not yet completed the application.
> 
> Please advice what is more appropriate.


Doesn't matter buddy.. Go ahead and apply in march.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

USI said:


> Doesn't matter buddy.. Go ahead and apply in march.


Why march. I belong to ANZSCO 233513 and havent heard of any information from victoria which states they have postponed the acceptance of application. As per the information ICT domain is stopped till Feb 17


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Why march. I belong to ANZSCO 233513 and havent heard of any information from victoria which states they have postponed the acceptance of application. As per the information ICT domain is stopped till Feb 17


Sorry mate! I thought otherwise. Good luck!


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Happy 2017 folks! May the odds be in our favor this year. Cheers!


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

USI said:


> Happy 2017 folks! May the odds be in our favor this year. Cheers!


Happy New Year USI👍👍☺

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

USI said:


> Sorry mate! I thought otherwise. Good luck!


Thanks USI and Happy new year to you and wish you best of luck for your future endeavours.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Dear All,
Once again Happy New Year to each one of you. Let's hope we see some updates now. 😊

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello Friends - Wish everybody a happy new 2017!!. Hope we all get some good news in the new year.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Can all the acknowledgement recipients share your dates along with codes please? 

261311 - 55 points - Ack date Sep 29 2016


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

USI said:


> Can all the acknowledgement recipients share your dates along with codes please?
> 
> 261311 - 55 points - Ack date Sep 29 2016


mine is 261111 - 55 points - Ack date 14Oct 2016


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

261111 - 55 points Ack Date 25th Oct.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> 261111 - 55 points Ack Date 25th Oct.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Any idea when will vic is coming back from holidays and start processing


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck everyone in 2017!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Any idea when will vic is coming back from holidays and start processing


As per the inputs received from some experts it looks that we should expect some action from tomorrow onwards. Let's see.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

261111 - 55 points - Ack date 14th Oct 
261111 - 55 points - Ack date 25th Oct
261311 - 55 points - Ack date 29th Sep

Chain might help all of us.


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

Guys,

Wish you all a happy new year. May all our dreams come true in this new year  . This is my 12th week and I expect something in next couple of weeks from VIC. Good luck to you all as well.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

USI said:


> 261111 - 55 points - Ack date 14th Oct
> 261111 - 55 points - Ack date 25th Oct
> 261311 - 55 points - Ack date 29th Sep
> 
> Chain might help all of us.




There are records alleeady of most guys. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Guys,
> 
> Wish you all a happy new year. May all our dreams come true in this new year  . This is my 12th week and I expect something in next couple of weeks from VIC. Good luck to you all as well.


Good luck to you as wel Anushka!! your acknowledgement is just 3 days earlier to mine lets hope for the best. i am also in the 12th week


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi,

My job code is 261312, Points are : 60 +5 =65 for Victoria . Acknowledgement date :26th October. 

Thanks,
Tanya



USI said:


> 261111 - 55 points - Ack date 14th Oct
> 261111 - 55 points - Ack date 25th Oct
> 261311 - 55 points - Ack date 29th Sep
> 
> Chain might help all of us.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

11 oct ack date 
263111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Good Luck Anushka !



Anushka_w said:


> Guys,
> 
> Wish you all a happy new year. May all our dreams come true in this new year  . This is my 12th week and I expect something in next couple of weeks from VIC. Good luck to you all as well.


----------



## arunkumar241 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi,

I have recently applied for Victoria state nomination and waiting for response and still 8 weeks left.

Please anyone advise me on the below scenario.

I got positive skill assessment for 4.1 years out of overall 11 years of experience in the same industry from Vetassess.

Now the question is do I have to consider 4.1 or 11 years for the EOI points? Or both are different.

Apparently getting a tax assessment report for countries I worked like Dubai,Bahrain is difficult.

Even if I consider 4.1 years I'm getting 65 points including state sponsorship. Please share your experience.

Unfortunately I have counted 11 years experience points while applying for Victoria state sponsorship application. Can I write back to Victoria explaining the misunderstanding? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## bemit (Jul 7, 2016)

arunkumar241 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently applied for Victoria state nomination and waiting for response and still 8 weeks left.
> 
> ...


You are on the right track. Victoria considers your total number of years of related work experience. No need to explain any misunderstanding.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey guys, no updates yet. yeah?


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

No USI ! Nothing to update yet. I guess festive mood is still in process.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> No USI ! Nothing to update yet. I guess festive mood is still in process.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


They are functioning from today. It first day at work so like everyone they must be busy getting things together.

@rajeev when was ur ack. date?


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> They are functioning from today. It first day at work so like everyone they must be busy getting things together.
> 
> @rajeev when was ur ack. date?


Hi Aussie,
My Ack Date is 25th Oct.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Aussie,
> My Ack Date is 25th Oct.


oh okay Oct. I remember someone with Sept ack so was wondering if it was you. thanks and all the best


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

It seems they are taking more than 3 months to results now.


----------



## ashurulz88 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi guys, need help regarding updating my new passport details. I am in the process of waiting for invitation SC 190 from both NSW and Victoria. My old passport was valid till March 2017, so I got it renewed and got new passport and the earlier one now stands cancel. What all I need to do to update my file as my ACS, EOI and PTE was done with my old passport. Do I need to update my EOI ? As there is no option to enter passport no. though they have an option which says “ do u have any other current passport?” TIA
My timeline 
Code : 261111 (BA)
ACS : Positive 19 Oct 2015 ( 55 pts)
PTE : W: 75 R :72 S: 89 L:76 
EOI: NSW : 5 Dec 2015 with 55+5 pts
EOI NWS updated : 29 April 2016 ( 60+5 pts, got 5 pts for work exp)
Applied for vic with 60+5 pts on 19 oct 2016
Ack received : 20 Oct 2016
Vic asked for detailed CV :28 Oct 2016
CV updated : 13 Nov 16
Ack : 18 Nov 16
Invite(NSW, VIC) : ???


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> It seems they are taking more than 3 months to results now.


its taking 14 weeks on an avg from what I have observed in last few invitees.


----------



## Sagguguru (Oct 25, 2016)

Code:263111
Acknowledgement: 5th oct


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Guys 

I had applied for Victoria SS on 01.Jan and received the acknowledgement today.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I had applied for Victoria SS on 01.Jan and received the acknowledgement today.


Great Aamer, 
That was too fast , typically to get an Ack it takes 2-4 weeks. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Good for you Aamer. Your ack was very prompt. We have been waiting since September, hoping to receive a positive response after all the waiting period.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah it seems i am lucky in this regard.. Hope that the processing is also quick


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Best of luck to everyone who has been waiting for a positive outcome.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just a quick question the 12 week processing time starts from the day we get the acknowledgement ?? 
how does it work would appreciate if any one could shed some light on it 

Thanks


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Just a quick question the 12 week processing time starts from the day we get the acknowledgement ??
> how does it work would appreciate if any one could shed some light on it
> 
> Thanks


Yes...it starts to count after ack


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Any update guys?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Yeah it seems i am lucky in this regard.. Hope that the processing is also quick




Best of luck , i got ack on third day, still waiting 11 weeks 
but does not mean process will be quick. Its on luck n job code is important 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

umaerkhan said:


> Best of luck , i got ack on third day, still waiting 11 weeks
> but does not mean process will be quick. Its on luck n job code is important
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes true, got my ack on second day. still waiting..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vic became slow 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Dears, 
i got the below email from victoria in reply to my application, as i mentioned that i will also apply to nsw.

? Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories to which you have applied for sponsorship
? Why you do not want to live in the other states/territories to which you have applied for sponsorship
? Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories to which you have applied for sponsorship
? Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories 



Do you have any tips on how to respond to this email, and if it is a positive sign.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

@UmaerKhan
What was your job code ??


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Just a quick question the 12 week processing time starts from the day we get the acknowledgement ??
> how does it work would appreciate if any one could shed some light on it
> 
> Thanks


from the day when you receive an email something like your case in under progress and you need to wait for 12 weeks for the outcome ...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Any update guys?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


nothing yet andreyx108b.. Vic slowed down compared to that of NSW. Just assuming


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Guys have your signatures updated so it will be easy for everyone to know your details. Thanks!!


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> @UmaerKhan
> What was your job code ??




263111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Dears,
> i got the below email from victoria in reply to my application, as i mentioned that i will also apply to nsw.
> 
> ? Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories to which you have applied for sponsorship
> ...


Any help on this invisible question?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Any help on this invisible question?


This questions are common when you applied for other states as well and if have any relatives/friends in other states.

Answer carefully with your own framing why you prefer Victoria by citing valid reasons such as job opportunities, lifestyle, environment, etc..

If the CO get convinced on your answers then definitely you will get a positive response.

All the best..


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Any help on this invisible question?


I would rather suggest you to emphasize on the fact that you are very much interested to settle down in victoria. Do a bit of research on the job market and show that there are better job prospects.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

rvd said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> > Any help on this invisible question?
> ...



Thanks


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> > Any help on this invisible question?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Just got a rejection email from VIC. Below are my timelines

261111
EOI VIC: 6-9-16
VIC requested for CV & Declaration: 22-9-16
Information Provided: 23-9-16
VIC requested for Commitment Statement: 26-9-16
Information Provided & Acknowledgement Received from Victoria:27-9-16
Rejection Email: 4-1-2017


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got a rejection email from VIC. Below are my timelines
> 
> ...


Oh  sorry for you bro


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got a rejection email from VIC. Below are my timelines
> 
> ...


Oh.....my God.....Hard Luck Bro.....Any idea why they could have rejected your application. I know one case where the person was not having 5 yrs relevant exp and was also not having band 7 in each module. By any chance are you having any such gap.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Really unfortunate to see the message. I hope you will definitely get the nomination from NSW. 



aussiedream87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got a rejection email from VIC. Below are my timelines
> 
> ...


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got a rejection email from VIC. Below are my timelines
> 
> ...


Hi,
Hard luck man...


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

hi, i need a bit of guidance. I applied for vic ss and eoi on 1st november. i have 60 points including vic ss. but on january 26th i will turn 33 and will loose 5 points for age...I havent got any response yet. Should i contact victoria if they can by any means speed up the process.???


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Oh.....my God.....Hard Luck Bro.....Any idea why they could have rejected your application. I know one case where the person was not having 5 yrs relevant exp and was also not having band 7 in each module. By any chance are you having any such gap.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


No reason was given on the email. Its generic email and I have 75+ in all sections of PTE and 5.5 years till date that was accessed by ACS


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

All,

Is there anyone waiting for the update with acknowledgement date on or before 4th Sep..

Mine is 7th Sep.


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Correcting the dates..

All,

Is there anyone waiting for the update with acknowledgement date on or before 4th Oct..

Mine is 7th Oct.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got a rejection email from VIC. Below are my timelines
> 
> ...


Really a sad news. All the very best for NSW.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> No reason was given on the email. Its generic email and I have 75+ in all sections of PTE and 5.5 years till date that was accessed by ACS


Oh....Man....Hard Luck.
That clearly indicates that your skills were not considered as relevant by industry panelist and that is why this rejection. Can you pls tell which domain and sector your BA skills belong too. Thay will help many like me to understand industry panelists inclination. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

kami617 said:


> hi, i need a bit of guidance. I applied for vic ss and eoi on 1st november. i have 60 points including vic ss. but on january 26th i will turn 33 and will loose 5 points for age...I havent got any response yet. Should i contact victoria if they can by any means speed up the process.???


When did you got your acknowledgement from Victoria because Victoria does not encourage to inquire them before the end of 12 weeks. Most people are getting the standard message that they are waiting for the Industry panel feedback so it does not going to give any help.

Lets see what other members suggesting.

If you have already crossed 12 weeks then send an email to check your luck. Hope you will get your invite before you lose the points.

All the best.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

kami617 said:


> hi, i need a bit of guidance. I applied for vic ss and eoi on 1st november. i have 60 points including vic ss. but on january 26th i will turn 33 and will loose 5 points for age...I havent got any response yet. Should i contact victoria if they can by any means speed up the process.???


I have been through a similar situation. To keep you rest assured with your application, Vic usually does not go by points. All you need to do is just update them about the change in points. You will hear back from them saying your application is updated with the given info. Below is the body of the email I have sent. Make necessary changes and keep them posted. It's that simple. Good luck!

I am writing to you with reference to my application for state sponsorship. Reference Number: XXXXXXXXXX

I have a concern regarding the points claimed on my application. I have turned 33 today(xx/xx/2017) and have lost 5 points for age. When I submitted my application I was 32 and I had claimed 60 points for the following question in my application:

Q1.6 Please provide your DIBP points mark e.g. 60 Maximum of 3 characters 

I request you to consider the points claimed as accurate to the date of submission of my application. I currently have 55 points and I am hopeful to receive a sponsorship from Victoria.


----------



## Santhosh Samudrala (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello Everyone ,

Can you please guide me regarding 190 Subclass Victoria state i got a rejection after three months here is the mail below.

I have 60 points and +5 given by state.

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website

I have dropped another EOI for NSW i have 60 points and +5 for state sponsorship .
my question is again i have to wait for more 3 months for NSW ?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, Santosh. You need not wait for 3 months to apply for other states. You can modify your EOI or create a new one opting for NSW state sponsorship. I have had a friend by your name when I was in the UK.  Anyways good luck with NSW!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Oh....Man....Hard Luck.
> That clearly indicates that your skills were not considered as relevant by industry panelist and that is why this rejection. Can you pls tell which domain and sector your BA skills belong too. Thay will help many like me to understand industry panelists inclination.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Skills:
•	UAT & Testing
•	Data Analysis
•	Problem Resolution
•	Project Management
•	Agile Methodologies
•	Bridge Management
•	ITIL Techniques
•	Disaster Recovery Management
•	Supporting Strategy Rollout
•	Service Management
•	Data Migration
•	Incident Management
•	Customer Relationship Management


my R&R:

•	Providing a link between the company, customer, the development team and any third-party regarding software functionality throughout the development cycle.
•	Assisting in the preparation of user and system test plans.
•	Engage with multiple stakeholders across the company to ensure all processes and requirements were accurately defined.
•	Implementation of new designs within the Business Operating Model.
•	Identifying and evaluating inefficiencies and recommending optimal business practices, and system functionality and behaviour.
•	Delivered Functional and User Acceptance Testing.
•	Performed elicitation, requirement management, and prioritization of business requirements.
•	Led communication efforts between stakeholders spread across different countries, and worked toward creating a comprehensive business and functional documentation process.
•	Develop functional specifications for use by system developers.
•	Using project management methodologies, principles and techniques to develop project plans and to cost, resource and manage projects.
•	Identifying, investigating, and analyzing business processes, procedures and work practices. 
•	Monitor queue to ensure that all necessary tasks are checked and released on time.
•	Facilitate professional and constant communication with overall users on the status of production problems that might arise and inform them about ways of resolving issues.
•	Guide and support team members to provide customer focused services.
•	Travelled onsite to during cut over activities to provide additional support to the teams.
•	Lead the transition activity during decommission of the account to another vendor.
•	Maintaining Known Error database which helps to identify repetitive issues and permanent fix for the same for the failed changes.
•	Responsible for scoping the business requirements and developing technical solutions. Involved in developing the implementation approach and managing the impact on all business areas. 
•	Responsible for all aspects of the project from business analysis to plan management, stakeholder engagement and risk management.
•	Managed the analysis and implementation of large IT projects.
•	Strategic analysis undertaken and delivered to inform, manage and drive stakeholder expectations.
•	Analysis & design for a web-based adaptable workflow system for use across the business to streamline endorsement procedure for administrative processes
•	Perform ooperational Process Flow Reviews.
•	Keeping abreast of new legislation, company strategy and policy and being able to identify its impact on ICT projects.
•	Able to prepare written proposals, requirements specifications, invitations to tender and solution specifications.
•	Able to identify business & systems process improvements from Big Picture to detail level.
•	Excellent communication skills to manage and liaise with business and technical consultants to explore business process improvement opportunities.


Hope this helps.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Skills:
> •UAT & Testing
> •Data Analysis
> •Problem Resolution
> ...


Thx for sharing and I guess all your projects were under Banking , Wealth Management or Asset Management Domain I guess........

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Santhosh Samudrala said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> 
> Can you please guide me regarding 190 Subclass Victoria state i got a rejection after three months here is the mail below.
> 
> ...


Hard Luck Santhosh, Can u pls share your timelines with occupation code.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

I guess Victoria expects us to brief about the projects and roles & responsibilities in detail in a chronological order covering the whole employment period. I have used the same format posted by aussiedream87 when I got rejected for the first time in March. 

It's really frustrating to get a rejection after waiting for so long.


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

rvd said:


> When did you got your acknowledgement from Victoria because Victoria does not encourage to inquire them before the end of 12 weeks. Most people are getting the standard message that they are waiting for the Industry panel feedback so it does not going to give any help.
> 
> Lets see what other members suggesting.
> 
> ...


well i got acknowledgement email on 4th November 2016...almost 8 weeks..


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got a rejection email from VIC. Below are my timelines
> 
> ...


Really sad to read about ur result. 

Its strange to see them rejecting a Biz Analyst application, considering its in high demand and the appropriate exp u have. 

Hardluck bro. All d best for NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got a rejection email from VIC. Below are my timelines
> 
> ...




Sad to hear this mate 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got a rejection email from VIC. Below are my timelines
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear this bro.. All the best for your NSW SS.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got a rejection email from VIC. Below are my timelines
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate. Best of luck for your future endeavours.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got a rejection email from VIC. Below are my timelines
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. May you achieve your desired wholesome goal.


----------



## arunkumar241 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi,

Do anyone recommend to apply EOI to another state while Victoria state nomination is still under review?

I'm worried with lead time and recent rejections.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

arunkumar241 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do anyone recommend to apply EOI to another state while Victoria state nomination is still under review?
> 
> I'm worried with lead time and recent rejections.


Yeah of course you can try your luck. I dont think that should be an issue. Of course it will depend upon your ANZSCO which states are accepting it


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

subinkcyriac said:


> Correcting the dates..
> 
> All,
> 
> ...


I have my Ack on 3rd Oct


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

arunkumar241 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do anyone recommend to apply EOI to another state while Victoria state nomination is still under review?
> 
> I'm worried with lead time and recent rejections.


You can very much have another EOI


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

I have completed 14 weeks today. Hope I get a positive outcome soon!


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

USI said:


> I have completed 14 weeks today. Hope I get a positive outcome soon!


Wishing you BEST OF LUCK 👍👍👍👍👍

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

USI said:


> I have completed 14 weeks today. Hope I get a positive outcome soon!


You can actually send them a polite email asking for the status.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got a rejection email from VIC. Below are my timelines
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear that mate, I was really hoping on your behalf that they'd invite you. Why not give that PTE another try? Your English is pretty good - better than some superior scorers I've seen here TBH. Remind me of your scores again.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that mate, I was really hoping on your behalf that they'd invite you. Why not give that PTE another try? Your English is pretty good - better than some superior scorers I've seen here TBH. Remind me of your scores again.


Hello FFacs, 

How you been? I am not able to make time to prepare for PTE as work is eating up most of my time. I was in Canada for couple of weeks and just came back and I will see how NSW takes up once they open up.

Below are my PTE scores,
1st attempt LRSW : 81,76,87,76
2nd attempt LRSW : 86,78,82,88 

Appreciate your suggestion and I will definitely consider it 

All set for you Oz trip in Feb? lane:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

USI said:


> I have completed 14 weeks today. Hope I get a positive outcome soon!


All the best USI you should hear from them in a day or two.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> All the best USI you should hear from them in a day or two.


Thanks man! I have sent a note to VIC asking for tentative dates I can expect the outcome. 

I second Ffacs thoughts on your PTE score. You've marginally missed out in reading section. You must try and am sure you'll succeed!


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

USI said:


> I have completed 14 weeks today. Hope I get a positive outcome soon!


Best of luck USI!!!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

USI said:


> Thanks man! I have sent a note to VIC asking for tentative dates I can expect the outcome.
> 
> I second Ffacs thoughts on your PTE score. You've marginally missed out in reading section. You must try and am sure you'll succeed!


all the best


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hello FFacs,
> 
> How you been? I am not able to make time to prepare for PTE as work is eating up most of my time. I was in Canada for couple of weeks and just came back and I will see how NSW takes up once they open up.
> 
> ...


I'm doing well thanks. Looking forward to the validation trip, but at the same time a bit nervous. We're flying out together (wife, two toddlers and an older child)..... 26 hours!!! That'll be fun  The practicalities of shifting toddlers to the other side of the planet and back are challenging to say the least. 

As I said before, I think you can get the right PTE score if you try again (or maybe a couple of attempts). That will mean instant 189. I know you said you're in no hurry, but I would advise you to make some moves forward. You have to wonder how long the Australian government are going to keep the ICT floodgates open....


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I'm doing well thanks. Looking forward to the validation trip, but at the same time a bit nervous. We're flying out together (wife, two toddlers and an older child)..... 26 hours!!! That'll be fun  The practicalities of shifting toddlers to the other side of the planet and back are challenging to say the least.
> 
> As I said before, I think you can get the right PTE score if you try again (or maybe a couple of attempts). That will mean instant 189. I know you said you're in no hurry, but I would advise you to make some moves forward. You have to wonder how long the Australian government are going to keep the ICT floodgates open....


Safe trip ahead and I understand it would be difficult with young ones :baby::baby: when we move to completely different place.

I shall start with PTE prep with one module at a time as in when I can. Will see how it goes... thanks for those kind words.. it will surely help :grouphug:


----------



## Kvardham (Oct 2, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Safe trip ahead and I understand it would be difficult with young ones :baby::baby: when we move to completely different place.
> 
> I shall start with PTE prep with one module at a time as in when I can. Will see how it goes... thanks for those kind words.. it will surely help :grouphug:


Hi Aussiedream87 -

Hard luck Mate, I too got a rejection email in December and its disheartening to see the rejection email after waiting for 15 weeks but I am over it now.. Thinking of giving PTE again in JAN or FEB..

My view is that it takes time for OZ PR esp if you are an ICT BA unlike what my consultant promised visa in 6 months.. reality is 1-2 years ... 

BTW I am sure you can crack PTE which means better results (189) waiting for you.. Take your time and give a shot at PTE.. 

ALL the Best !!

MY Timelines 
ICT BA - Finance Domain 
Points - 55+5
ACS +ve - Mar 16
PTE 1st Attempt - May 16 - All 70 + except Reading 64
PTE 2nd Attempt - Aug 16 ( S.W.R.L = 79. 72. 68.76)
EOI VIC- Aug 16
ACK VIC -Sep 16
Rej VIC - Dec 16

Regards
KV


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Kvardham said:


> Hi Aussiedream87 -
> 
> Hard luck Mate, I too got a rejection email in December and its disheartening to see the rejection email after waiting for 15 weeks but I am over it now.. Thinking of giving PTE again in JAN or FEB..
> 
> ...


Hey KV,

Thanks for moral support. Appreciate your time to explain in detail.. Well I will try to prepare for PTE and let see how it goes. All the best to you as well.. cheers..


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Kvardham said:


> Hi Aussiedream87 -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is Oz PR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> What is Oz PR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The word Australia when referred to informally with its first three letters becomes Aus. When Aus or Aussie, the short form for an Australian, is pronounced for fun with a hissing sound at the end, it sounds as though the word being pronounced has the spelling Oz.
Hence Australia in informal language is referred to as Oz

In the quote OZ PR basically means Australian PR...


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Kvardham said:


> Hi Aussiedream87 -
> 
> Hard luck Mate, I too got a rejection email in December and its disheartening to see the rejection email after waiting for 15 weeks but I am over it now.. Thinking of giving PTE again in JAN or FEB..
> 
> ...


Hard Luck KV !!! Also thx for sharing your detailed info. Even I am also ICT BA 
with Finance Domain . It looks like BA Finance Domain is no more getting invited. After seeing your post I am also not expecting a positive outcome.😢My Ack Date is 25th Oct.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Kvardham said:


> Hi Aussiedream87 -
> 
> Hard luck Mate, I too got a rejection email in December and its disheartening to see the rejection email after waiting for 15 weeks but I am over it now.. Thinking of giving PTE again in JAN or FEB..
> 
> ...


Hi KV,
Can you please let me know what are your subdomain skills in finance domain. Like for me I specialize in Banking, Asset Management and B2B.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

To my follow up email, I received a generic response as expected. 

Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.

The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for the occupation of 261311 Analyst Programmer and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the nomination application.

We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Any updates today guys?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

USI said:


> To my follow up email, I received a generic response as expected.
> 
> Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.
> 
> ...




Looks like they are finalizing a new procedure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

USI said:


> To my follow up email, I received a generic response as expected.
> 
> Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.
> 
> ...


Thanks for updating us USI !!👍👍

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Looks like they are finalizing a new procedure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it's just how they execute the current process. It would appear that they get all the formalities cleared, then send the profiles off to a bunch of experts who screen them. Personally I have to wonder how that works. One would like to think of a board of CIOs and MDs sat there arguing the merits of the candidates passionately. More likely the HR intern is given a pile of CVs to scan for keywords


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

FFacs said:


> No, it's just how they execute the current process. It would appear that they get all the formalities cleared, then send the profiles off to a bunch of experts who screen them. Personally I have to wonder how that works. One would like to think of a board of CIOs and MDs sat there arguing the merits of the candidates passionately. More likely the HR intern is given a pile of CVs to scan for keywords


Hi FF,
I recently saw somewhere in Vic website a job requirement of industry panel experts and they have mentioned it as a job for 1hr per week.
Looking at this I feel each resume is thoroughly screened by one panel expert and his/her decision is final. Guessing😊. Typically people hired on contractual assignments work independently and with such a rich experience of their area, it is logical to say that it is a one man/women show for each of us. 😊

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi FF,
> I recently saw somewhere in Vic website a job requirement of industry panel experts and they have mentioned it as a job for 1hr per week.
> Looking at this I feel each resume is thoroughly screened by one panel expert and his/her decision is final. Guessing😊. Typically people hired on contractual assignments work independently and with such a rich experience of their area, it is logical to say that it is a one man/women show for each of us. 😊
> 
> ...


Yes Rajeev - Quite a reasonable argument..and hence the resume becomes important as most of decision making will be made on what and how you write it. Really can go either way.:fingerscrossed:

wish everybody all the best


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi FF,
> I recently saw somewhere in Vic website a job requirement of industry panel experts and they have mentioned it as a job for 1hr per week.
> Looking at this I feel each resume is thoroughly screened by one panel expert and his/her decision is final. Guessing😊. Typically people hired on contractual assignments work independently and with such a rich experience of their area, it is logical to say that it is a one man/women show for each of us. 😊
> 
> ...


How interesting. Thanks for providing the insight. I have to wonder how much time they can give to each CV for ICT jobs. They must be receiving 50-100 per week. That's a tiring job. I'd love to chat to one of them to get ideas on what they liked and didn't like in CV s.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

FFacs said:


> How interesting. Thanks for providing the insight. I have to wonder how much time they can give to each CV for ICT jobs. They must be receiving 50-100 per week. That's a tiring job. I'd love to chat to one of them to get ideas on what they liked and didn't like in CV s.


Must have automated the process using Machine learning


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

sudeep73 said:


> Must have automated the process using Machine learning




It won't take too long for a guy to hack the process who is good in machine learning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> It won't take too long for a guy to hack the process who is good in machine learning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


:focus::ranger:


----------



## Intellectual (Jul 2, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I recently received an assessment from ACS on which it's mentioned that

"The following employment after January, 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer)".

My query is when can I claim my points for the 3 years experience? Is at from the 1st of January, 2017 or do I have to wait till the end of January, 2017 and can claim from 1st February, 2017?

I will really thankful if you post a reference material as well.

Thanks and regards,


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Intellectual said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I recently received an assessment from ACS on which it's mentioned that
> 
> ...


You can and just an FYI the system automatically detects the change and updates your points along with your date of effective for EOI. Check skillselect if the changes took place or not. (you should get an email as well)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

umaerkhan said:


> What is Oz PR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Australian Permanent Residency 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

How much is the Visa fee if we have immediate family dependents. anyone please?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

USI said:


> How much is the Visa fee if we have immediate family dependents. anyone please?


1800 aud


----------



## maxvincy (Dec 30, 2016)

Dear All,

I submitted my EOI for Victoria Visa Subclass: 190| ANZSCO: 233914 ? Engineering Technologist | EOI: 14/Dec/2016(60 + 5 SS Pts).

What are the chances of getting invitation.

Previously I applied for NSW with 55 + 5 SS pts in March 2016, but never received a invitation.


----------



## Kvardham (Oct 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Hard Luck KV !!! Also thx for sharing your detailed info. Even I am also ICT BA
> with Finance Domain . It looks like BA Finance Domain is no more getting invited. After seeing your post I am also not expecting a positive outcome.😢My Ack Date is 25th Oct.


My Appologies to all if my case sounds a little demotivating..Dont loose hope mate.. Every case is different.. 
My general feeling is too many applications for Victoria and NSW is also slow with their invites this year. 
One of my friend (Software Developer) who has excellent credentials (10 yrs of exp in CISCO and TCS) got 189 but failed to get Victoria invite. Funny part is he also got 2 offers (one from Victoria) from here.. 

I think its purely case to case.. really clueless how the process works...


----------



## Kvardham (Oct 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Hard Luck KV !!! Also thx for sharing your detailed info. Even I am also ICT BA
> with Finance Domain . It looks like BA Finance Domain is no more getting invited. After seeing your post I am also not expecting a positive outcome.😢My Ack Date is 25th Oct.


My Apologies to all if my case sounds a little demotivating..Don't loose hope mate.. Every case is different.. 
My general feeling is too many applications for Victoria and NSW is also slow with their invites this year. 
One of my friend (Software Developer) who has excellent credentials (10 yrs of exp in CISCO and TCS) got 189 but failed to get Victoria invite. Funny part is he also got 2 offers (one from Victoria) from here.. 

I think its purely case to case.. really clueless how the process works...


----------



## Kvardham (Oct 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi KV,
> Can you please let me know what are your subdomain skills in finance domain. Like for me I specialize in Banking, Asset Management and B2B.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev



I have worked in 3 domains 
1 Retail - 1.5 Yr
Supply Chain - 3.5 Year
Finance ( Financial Services - Wealth Management, Investment Banking and Brokerage) - 5.5 Years

Hope this helps..


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

anyone from 1st week of Oct Acknowledgements got a response pls?


----------



## Sagguguru (Oct 25, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> anyone from 1st week of Oct Acknowledgements got a response pls?



263111
Ack date: 5th oct
Didn't get invitation?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> anyone from 1st week of Oct Acknowledgements got a response pls?


Do you mean by acknowledgement the email they send 2-3 days after eoi?


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Sagguguru said:


> 263111
> Ack date: 5th oct
> Didn't get invitation?


Alrite. My ack is 6th Oct


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Do you mean by acknowledgement the email they send 2-3 days after eoi?


I think so. They Cleary say that this email is an acknowledgement and give you an application ID


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Kvardham said:


> I have worked in 3 domains
> 1 Retail - 1.5 Yr
> Supply Chain - 3.5 Year
> Finance ( Financial Services - Wealth Management, Investment Banking and Brokerage) - 5.5 Years
> ...


Thx KV for sharing the details .


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Kvardham said:


> My Apologies to all if my case sounds a little demotivating..Don't loose hope mate.. Every case is different..
> My general feeling is too many applications for Victoria and NSW is also slow with their invites this year.
> One of my friend (Software Developer) who has excellent credentials (10 yrs of exp in CISCO and TCS) got 189 but failed to get Victoria invite. Funny part is he also got 2 offers (one from Victoria) from here..
> 
> I think its purely case to case.. really clueless how the process works...


Thx for sharing your views. Yes I do feel it is case to case basis but trend certainly helps you to ascertain your case to some extent. Thx KV for your inputs .


----------



## Calmia79 (Nov 15, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> anyone from 1st week of Oct Acknowledgements got a response pls?


My ack was provided on Oct 7th. I too am waiting to hear from them.

Below are my details:
ANZSCO: ICT BA 261111
Points: Age(25) / Edu(15) / Eng(10) / WorkEx(15) = 65 + 5(SS)
Vic EOI: 27th Sep 2016
Vic Ack: 7th Oct 2016
Vic Invite: Waiting


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean by acknowledgement the email they send 2-3 days after eoi?
> ...



I made eoi on 17 december for victoria got acknowledgement on 20 december and on 7 January i was sent an email to provide an article on why i prefer to live in Victoria and my chances there as a professional


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I made eoi on 17 december for victoria got acknowledgement on 20 december and on 7 January i was sent an email to provide an article on why i prefer to live in Victoria and my chances there as a professional


What is your occupation code?


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Any invites from Victoria today?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

dink2s said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> > i made eoi on 17 december for victoria got acknowledgement on 20 december and on 7 january i was sent an email to provide an article on why i prefer to live in victoria and my chances there as a professional
> ...


233513


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

dink2s said:


> Any invites from Victoria today?


Doesn't look like!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kvardham said:


> My Appologies to all if my case sounds a little demotivating..Dont loose hope mate.. Every case is different..
> 
> My general feeling is too many applications for Victoria and NSW is also slow with their invites this year.
> 
> ...




Vic is way too slow, i dont think demand is much greater than before... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Vic is way too slow, i dont think demand is much greater than before...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


What is the scope/chances for 233513 ANZSCO for Victoria nomination. As per the recent records have not seen any body receiving invites from Victoria in this code


----------



## bdp (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi all, still nothing today?

I have been waiting since 15th September, checked with my agent yesterday, and they still have not got an response...
:frusty:


261312 - Developer Programmer


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

bdp said:


> Hi all, still nothing today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ict response takes 4 months usually if you see past year trends 
Btw i am also waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Got invited fellas. Thank you all for your best wishes and good luck to all of you waiting!


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

USI said:


> Got invited fellas. Thank you all for your best wishes and good luck to all of you waiting!


That is tremendous news USI. Congratulations!!!


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

USI said:


> Got invited fellas. Thank you all for your best wishes and good luck to all of you waiting!


Congrats USI 👍👍👍👍


----------



## Calmia79 (Nov 15, 2016)

USI said:


> Got invited fellas. Thank you all for your best wishes and good luck to all of you waiting!


Congratulations USI !!! This is great news.

If I am right, your acknowledgment date was 29th Sep. Can you please confirm?

******************************************************************

From this forum I think the next set of folks who we should hear from are:
sagguguru (263111 - Ack - 5th Oct)
varununi7 (261111 - Ack - 6th Oct)

Not sure if there are any other ICT BAs on the forum who have acknowledgements between 29th Sep and 5th Oct.


----------



## Sagguguru (Oct 25, 2016)

USI said:


> Got invited fellas. Thank you all for your best wishes and good luck to all of you waiting!


Congrats USI.. can u share your anzcso code


----------



## Sagguguru (Oct 25, 2016)

?I am completing 32 on 12 January 2017 and sadly I will lose 5 points and will not be eligible for 190 visa.. because right now my points are 55+5..


----------



## Sagguguru (Oct 25, 2016)

Is there any chances to get invitation by tomorrow


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Sagguguru said:


> Is there any chances to get invitation by tomorrow


You can drop Vic a polite note or call them and ask if they can consider this case. I am not sure if this is going to make any difference but might do as well.

Thanks.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Calmia79 said:


> Congratulations USI !!! This is great news.
> 
> If I am right, your acknowledgment date was 29th Sep. Can you please confirm?
> 
> ...


Yes, 29th September.


----------



## Sagguguru (Oct 25, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Sagguguru said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any chances to get invitation by tomorrow
> ...


Thanks bvinay for your suggestions ?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Sagguguru said:


> Congrats USI.. can u share your anzcso code


I think you are on mobile and hence you can't see my signature. Here we go - 261311
55 points
EOI date - Sep 13th 2016
Ack date - Sep 29th 2016
Vic Invitation -Jan 10th 2017


----------



## Sagguguru (Oct 25, 2016)

USI said:


> Sagguguru said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats USI.. can u share your anzcso code
> ...


Thanks mate?


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

USI said:


> Got invited fellas. Thank you all for your best wishes and good luck to all of you waiting!


Congratulations buddy. All the best for your next steps. lane:


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

USI said:


> I think you are on mobile and hence you can't see my signature. Here we go - 261311
> 55 points
> EOI date - Sep 13th 2016
> Ack date - Sep 29th 2016
> Vic Invitation -Jan 10th 2017


Congrats.
One question - on getting invited, does the EOI status in skillselect shows as Invited? Also does the link for applying for visa appear in skillselect - or - the link to apply for visa comes in the email, which comes on getting EOI invite? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

bdp said:


> Hi all, still nothing today?
> 
> I have been waiting since 15th September, checked with my agent yesterday, and they still have not got an response...
> :frusty:
> ...


Hello bdp,

Please let us know your acknowledgement date. If I'm correct, it's in first week of October. Seems like people who got their acknowledgement in the first week of October are still waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Calmia79 (Nov 15, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> You can drop Vic a polite note or call them and ask if they can consider this case. I am not sure if this is going to make any difference but might do as well.
> 
> Thanks.


I too think you should drop them a polite note.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Congrats.
> One question - on getting invited, does the EOI status in skillselect shows as Invited? Also does the link for applying for visa appear in skillselect - or - the link to apply for visa comes in the email, which comes on getting EOI invite? Please tell. Thanks.



Yes buddy, It will change from Submitted to Invited.

This you will receive on your registered email :

SkillSelect <[email protected]>
10:15 AM (4 hours ago)

to me 
10 Jan 2017

Dear XXX

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by Department of Economic Development, Jobs.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator

Email from VIC will be as follows:

Dear XXXXXXX,

Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme has been assessed and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful.

We have assessed that your experience and qualifications are currently in demand in Victoria, Australia. You have also assessed yourself as meeting the requirements of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Please read the following conditions carefully as Victorian Government nomination is subject to the requirements outlined in this email.

Conditions of Victorian Government nomination

1. You and your dependants intend to live in Victoria for at least two years. You understand that this two year commitment commences from the time that the nominated visa is granted if you are already living in Victoria; or upon arrival in Australia if you are currently living overseas.

2. You have sufficient financial resources to support yourself and your dependents.

3. You understand that all decisions concerning eligibility for migrant visas are the responsibility of DIBP. 

4. You understand that the Victorian Government is not responsible for finding employment, accommodation, or providing financial or establishment assistance to you or your dependants.

5. You understand that nomination is provided with the following conditions:
 You agree to advise the Victorian Government of your DIBP visa application outcome and migration plans.
 You continue to meet DIBP visa conditions whilst in Australia.
 You keep the Victorian Government informed of your contact details prior to arriving in Victoria and while living in Victoria for a period of two years (e.g. telephone number and address).
 You understand that the Victorian Government may contact you in relation to your nomination at any stage during the period of your visa, and that you will complete surveys if requested by the State, including a survey upon arrival and at six monthly intervals for the two years after arrival. 

Next steps
1. We have officially informed DIBP of the Victorian nomination by nominating your Expression of Interest (EOI) application in SkillSelect. You should now receive an invitation to make a visa application from DIBP.
2. We request that you advise us when you have been formally invited by DIBP to make a visa application, and also when you have completed the visa application. You must inform the Skilled and Business Migration Program of your visa application reference number.

DIBP provides state nominated skilled migrants with priority processing. For more information on SkillSelect, visit DIBP’s website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

The Victorian Government has no legal authority to deal with visa matters and will not advocate to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) or the Administrative Appeals Tribunal on behalf of the applicant.

Again congratulations, we look forward to hearing from you soon.

Please quote Reference Number: SS-XXXXXXXXXX in all of your communication to us.

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program
Trade
Department of Economic Development, Jobs, Transport and Resources
Level 33, 121 Exhibition Street Melbourne, GPO Box 4509 Melbourne, Victoria, Melbourne, 3000
Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria |
T: 03 9651 9756 | [email protected]


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

USI said:


> Yes buddy, It will change from Submitted to Invited.
> 
> This you will receive on your registered email :
> 
> ...


Thx for sharing USI ! Golden Email 😊😊


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

USI said:


> Yes buddy, It will change from Submitted to Invited.
> 
> This you will receive on your registered email :
> 
> ...


Heartiest congratulations USI! Now the countdown for 1st week of Oct Ack begins


----------



## Sagguguru (Oct 25, 2016)

Calmia79 said:


> bvinayb said:
> 
> 
> > You can drop Vic a polite note or call them and ask if they can consider this case. I am not sure if this is going to make any difference but might do as well.
> ...


Can someone share the email I'd so that I can ask for the status.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Sagguguru said:


> ?I am completing 32 on 12 January 2017 and sadly I will lose 5 points and will not be eligible for 190 visa.. because right now my points are 55+5..


Usually NSW has this consideration although they do not guarantee you an invite. However you could call and let them know your situation. I am not sure if it's too late, you could've reached out to them little earlier. No harm trying! Try and contact them by phone. Make sure you dial in early morning their time which would be late night for us. Good luck!


----------



## Sagguguru (Oct 25, 2016)

USI said:


> Sagguguru said:
> 
> 
> > ?I am completing 32 on 12 January 2017 and sadly I will lose 5 points and will not be eligible for 190 visa.. because right now my points are 55+5..
> ...


Thanks?


----------



## Dharon (Aug 4, 2016)

maverick27 said:


> Has anyone received Victorian Sponsorship decision recently? I have applied in December and its been more than 15 weeks, but still no clue about the decision...any December applicants for VSS out there still awaiting decision????


which ANZSCO you have applied under? There are certain ICT profiles which has a freeze until 6th March 2017 and thats where my ICT PM profile has also got stuck.. check out Victoria website where they have stated they have stopped accepting applications till then..


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

Sagguguru said:


> Can someone share the email I'd so that I can ask for the status.


You can email them on [email protected]. I would reckon you also drop them a line.


----------



## Sagguguru (Oct 25, 2016)

bvinayb said:


> Sagguguru said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone share the email I'd so that I can ask for the status.
> ...


Thanks bvinay


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Sagguguru said:


> Thanks bvinay


also mention your reference no.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Dharon said:


> which ANZSCO you have applied under? There are certain ICT profiles which has a freeze until 6th March 2017 and thats where my ICT PM profile has also got stuck.. check out Victoria website where they have stated they have stopped accepting applications till then..


If ICT job codes has been applied for Vic SS during the current freeze period, then Vic would inform by email that since Vic is not accepting invitation for ICT job codes currently, so the application is invalid.


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi all,

WAnted ti share some good news....By the grace of god, I received my invite from VIC.

Details:
EOI- 18/8
VIC ack- 19/9
Points- 65+ 5
ICT BA

Can someone let me know the next eteps and the documents to prepare. Also how much time I have to accept the invite.

Regards


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

USI said:


> I think you are on mobile and hence you can't see my signature. Here we go - 261311
> 55 points
> EOI date - Sep 13th 2016
> Ack date - Sep 29th 2016
> Vic Invitation -Jan 10th 2017


Congratulations USI. All the best for next steps.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sagguguru said:


> Can someone share the email I'd so that I can ask for the status.


you will get a generic email However, You can send the email out to the email address from which you got the acknowledgment email.


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Calmia79 said:


> varununi7 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone from 1st week of Oct Acknowledgements got a response pls?
> ...


I think they are behind schedule time....i recd my invite after 15 weeks....mt ack date was 19/9.... with exactly same details as urs...i would say wit for another couple of weeks


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Congratulations on invite USI and adckbj88. All the very best for further process.


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

adckbj88 said:


> I think they are behind schedule time....i recd my invite after 15 weeks....mt ack date was 19/9.... with exactly same details as urs...i would say wit for another couple of weeks


Hi abckbj88, 

Can you share your points break down? Tq.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Guys & Girls !!!!
Anyone got invited today. Pls update.
I guess people with Ack between 
1st Oct - 15th Oct are under process currently by Vic.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,

Do we need to meet any minimum work ex critera to apply to VIC??secondly, I have heard that we are supposed to show some minimum amount of assets in order to apply to VIC?

Can some one please enlighten me on this front as I want to maplly to VIC as well?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Do we need to meet any minimum work ex critera to apply to VIC??secondly, I have heard that we are supposed to show some minimum amount of assets in order to apply to VIC?
> 
> ...


For ICT we need to have min. 5 years experience. Secondly, we need to have *30,000AUD* as cash, assets etc. They wouldn't be asking to show the proof, but in few cases, they may ask you justify it.


----------



## vanme1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi folks,

Congratulations to those who got invite from vic.

My application details :
Anzsco code : 261311 analyst programmer
Vic application date. : 4th Oct 2016
Vic acknowledgement date : 6th Oct 2016
Points : 60+ 5 for ss

Almost 14 weeks of wait .. 

@USI you got ur invitation yesterday .. Congrats! Which technology u r working on?


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

vanme1 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Best of luck to all those waiting for invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

I too have been waiting since 11 Oct.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> I too have been waiting since 11 Oct.




I got ack on same date too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> For ICT we need to have min. 5 years experience. Secondly, we need to have *30,000AUD* as cash, assets etc. They wouldn't be asking to show the proof, but in few cases, they may ask you justify it.


OK!! 

Thanks, well in that case I wont be able to apply to VIC as I have got only 5 points of work ex from ACS evaluation!!


----------



## bdp (Sep 2, 2016)

Agent just informed me that they received my invitation to apply from Victoria.!!!

Ack Date: 4 Oct (14 Weeks)
Developer Programmer: 261312
Tech stack: Java, EE, Oracle, Spring

:bounce:


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

bdp said:


> Agent just informed me that they received my invitation to apply from Victoria.!!!
> 
> Ack Date: 4 Oct (14 Weeks)
> Developer Programmer: 261312
> ...


Congrats and all the best for next course...


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

bdp said:


> Agent just informed me that they received my invitation to apply from Victoria.!!!
> 
> Ack Date: 4 Oct (14 Weeks)
> Developer Programmer: 261312
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> OK!!
> 
> Thanks, well in that case I wont be able to apply to VIC as I have got only 5 points of work ex from ACS evaluation!!


How many total years of experience you have? If you have 5 in total you can apply


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bdp said:


> Agent just informed me that they received my invitation to apply from Victoria.!!!
> 
> Ack Date: 4 Oct (14 Weeks)
> Developer Programmer: 261312
> ...


Congratulations *@bdp*


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

bdp said:


> Agent just informed me that they received my invitation to apply from Victoria.!!!
> 
> Ack Date: 4 Oct (14 Weeks)
> Developer Programmer: 261312
> ...


Many Congratulations bdp!!


----------



## Calmia79 (Nov 15, 2016)

bdp said:


> Agent just informed me that they received my invitation to apply from Victoria.!!!
> 
> Ack Date: 4 Oct (14 Weeks)
> Developer Programmer: 261312
> ...


Congratulations bdp !!!


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Congratulations to those who have been invited so far.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

I have applied to Victoria on 4th od dec and thinking to apply to NSW as well. Do I make new EOI with the same email id or I need a new email id to make new EOI to NSW?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

dink2s said:


> I have applied to Victoria on 4th od dec and thinking to apply to NSW as well. Do I make new EOI with the same email id or I need a new email id to make new EOI to NSW?


you can use same email id.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> you can use same email id.



thanks


----------



## anvu (Jan 11, 2017)

I got the invite today from Vic. My ack date was Oct 3rd and Code is software engineer.

All the best folks


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

anvu said:


> I got the invite today from Vic. My ack date was Oct 3rd and Code is software engineer.
> 
> All the best folks


Congratulations! All the best for your next steps.



bdp said:


> Agent just informed me that they received my invitation to apply from Victoria.!!!
> 
> Ack Date: 4 Oct (14 Weeks)
> Developer Programmer: 261312
> ...


Congratulations bdp. All the best for next steps.


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Can someone confirm if the time to accept the invitation or apply for visa is 60 days from date of invite....I read somewhere its 14 days.....appreciate a clarification.


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> adckbj88 said:
> 
> 
> > I think they are behind schedule time....i recd my invite after 15 weeks....mt ack date was 19/9.... with exactly same details as urs...i would say wit for another couple of weeks
> ...


Age-25
Edu-15
Exp-15
Eng-10
ICT BA

Hope this should help....


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

adckbj88 said:


> Can someone confirm if the time to accept the invitation or apply for visa is 60 days from date of invite....I read somewhere its 14 days.....appreciate a clarification.


its 60 days for you. And 14 days for NSW state nomination.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

anvu said:


> I got the invite today from Vic. My ack date was Oct 3rd and Code is software engineer.
> 
> All the best folks


Congrats Anvu !!!


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

bdp said:


> Agent just informed me that they received my invitation to apply from Victoria.!!!
> 
> Ack Date: 4 Oct (14 Weeks)
> Developer Programmer: 261312
> ...


Congrats Bdp 😊👍👍


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

adckbj88 said:


> I think they are behind schedule time....i recd my invite after 15 weeks....mt ack date was 19/9.... with exactly same details as urs...i would say wit for another couple of weeks




Dead slow! Cant find other words


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vanme1 (Apr 14, 2016)

*Urgent Enquiry*

Hi,

Today my experience level has been updated leading my points to be updated for 189 Visa Application to 65 and SS to 70.
As I am expecting an invite from Victoria SS in 1-2 days, will I still be eligible for 189? OR I NEED TO WITHDRAW SS BEFORE RECEIVING AN INVITE FOR 190?

Please suggest ASAP what to do?

Details-
Anzsco code : 261311 analyst programmer
Vic application date. : 4th Oct 2016
Vic acknowledgement date : 6th Oct 2016
Updated Points : 65 for 189 (earlier 60)
: 70 for 190 SS (earler 65)


----------



## bemit (Jul 7, 2016)

vanme1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today my experience level has been updated leading my points to be updated for 189 Visa Application to 65 and SS to 70.
> As I am expecting an invite from Victoria SS in 1-2 days, will I still be eligible for 189? OR I NEED TO WITHDRAW SS BEFORE RECEIVING AN INVITE FOR 190?
> ...


As far as I know, you will be eligible for both. It's like 2 applications in one EOI unless you have applied for one of the visas already.


----------



## arslan2016 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi guys i have enquiry about Victorian state nomination application 489 Visa that, do I need job offer letter from Victoria if i am applying from overseas?

Appreciate if anyone reply


----------



## Ash144 (Feb 5, 2016)

vanme1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today my experience level has been updated leading my points to be updated for 189 Visa Application to 65 and SS to 70.
> As I am expecting an invite from Victoria SS in 1-2 days, will I still be eligible for 189? OR I NEED TO WITHDRAW SS BEFORE RECEIVING AN INVITE FOR 190?
> ...


If you have applied for both 189 & 190 through the same EOI, your EOI will be frozen if you get either of the invite. I would suggest you to lodge a separate EOI for 189, in that case you would able receive both the invites.


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

Dear Experts, 

My 12 weeks for VIC SS has completed and I'm due for a response from them in the next few days. At the same time, the 189 queue has moved till 5th July for my job code and I should be expecting an invite by mid of Feb 2017 as my EOI date is 28 July 2016. 

Let's say I get invited by VIC, will that freeze my EOI from receiving 189 invite? Or I will be able to receive it despite 190 invite is pending there. Given an option I would rather choose 189 over 190 due to the freedom it gives and not committed to any state. I did use same EOI number for both 189 and 190. Any advise will be much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> My 12 weeks for VIC SS has completed and I'm due for a response from them in the next few days. At the same time, the 189 queue has moved till 5th July for my job code and I should be expecting an invite by mid of Feb 2017 as my EOI date is 28 July 2016.
> 
> ...


It is taking about 14 weeks for outcome for ICT folks. I would say what for couple more weeks and also what are you points? Yes the eoi will freeze if u are waiting for 189 and u are invited under 190


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

I have applied to victoria with the EOI. I will apply for NSW also today with a separate EOI. 

-If I get invite in EOI to apply on state website from NSW, does that mean that a nomination is gauranteed? Should I withdraw my application with Victoria in that case or wait till I receive nomination?

-If I get nominated from one state how can I withdraw my application with other if I have applied on their state website?

Any ideas?


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> It is taking about 14 weeks for outcome for ICT folks. I would say what for couple more weeks and also what are you points? Yes the eoi will freeze if u are waiting for 189 and u are invited under 190


Hi Aussiedream87, 

Someone with ack on 4th Oct got invite yesterday. Mine is 7th Oct. So was hoping my reply will be coming really soon. I've got 65 points for 189 n 70 for state sponsorship. Is there any way for me to let the 190 expire and get 189 instead? Do I need to wait for 2 months till 190 invite expire? N will I get 189 invite immediately after 190 invite expires? Tq!


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> How many total years of experience you have? If you have 5 in total you can apply


Hi aussiedream97,

Total I do have work experience of arround 6.8 years but ACS deducted 2 years and considered only 4.8 years ,thats why only 5 points were given.

Oh is that they dont required work ex considered by ACS??our total work ex with all relevant reliving documents will work unlike NSW?

Can I apply now by lodging new seperate EOI for VIC apart from NSW??

Thanks for helping me in this regard!!

Regards,
Joe


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Has anyone applied to two states simultaneously and got invited? I hope they don't reject the application because of two EOIs to separate states.


----------



## vanme1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanx @bemit and ash144

Anyone got vic invite today or yesterday ?


----------



## sree030289 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi,

I have got 55 points and expecting 5 points from VIC SS.

I have 457 visa and completed one year in victoria, which means, I'm eligible for Streamlined Pathway of victorian SS.

So, how long should it take to get the invite for 190 from vic?
Thanks,
ram


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi aussiedream97,

Total I do have work experience of arround 6.8 years but ACS deducted 2 years and considered only 4.8 years ,thats why only 5 points were given.

Oh is that they dont required work ex considered by ACS??our total work ex with all relevant reliving documents will work unlike NSW?

Can I apply now by lodging new seperate EOI for VIC apart from NSW??

Thanks for helping me in this regard!!

Regards,
Joe


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hi aussiedream97,
> 
> Total I do have work experience of arround 6.8 years but ACS deducted 2 years and considered only 4.8 years ,thats why only 5 points were given.
> 
> ...


You can very well create separate EOIs for Vic and NSW. Victoria will consider your full years of experience provided all experiences should be relevant to your ANZCO code.

I would like to inform that if time permits members can go through previous pages of this thread, where enormous amount of information about this queries were available.

Thank you.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

arslan2016 said:


> Hi guys i have enquiry about Victorian state nomination application 489 Visa that, do I need job offer letter from Victoria if i am applying from overseas?
> 
> Appreciate if anyone reply


Job offer is not mandatory for applying VIC SS if the applicant is from overseas.

Thank you.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hi aussiedream97,
> 
> Total I do have work experience of arround 6.8 years but ACS deducted 2 years and considered only 4.8 years ,thats why only 5 points were given.
> 
> ...


Yes. The total year of experience is what they need. However, for Vic you have to wait until March to file the application as they have temporarily stopped ICT applications.

You can have upto 5 EOI's as far as I know.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Any updates please ???


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Any updates please ???


I am today 15 weeks due for my outcome, fingers crossed!


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> I am today 15 weeks due for my outcome, fingers crossed!


Best of Luck 👍👍👍


----------



## Calmia79 (Nov 15, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Any updates please ???


I too have completed 14 weeks today since getting the ack on 7th Oct.


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Calmia79 said:


> I too have completed 14 weeks today since getting the ack on 7th Oct.


EOB for this week. 
Hope next week come with good news for all of us who have been waiting for 14-15 weeks.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Calmia79 said:


> I too have completed 14 weeks today since getting the ack on 7th Oct.


Best of luck Calmia 👍👍👍👍


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> EOB for this week.
> Hope next week come with good news for all of us who have been waiting for 14-15 weeks.


Best of luck Roni 👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> EOB for this week.
> Hope next week come with good news for all of us who have been waiting for 14-15 weeks.


Completed 13 weeks today on Friday the 13th...quite ominous...ack on 14th Oct...hope all of us get good news!!!


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Completed 13 weeks today on Friday the 13th...quite ominous...ack on 14th Oct...hope all of us get good news!!!


Best of luck Sudeep 👍👍👍


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Best of luck Sudeep 👍👍👍


Thanks Rajeev.In which week r u in ?


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Thanks Rajeev.In which week r u in ?


25th Oct Ack


----------



## Calmia79 (Nov 15, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> 25th Oct Ack


This is the list that I have been tracking based on responses in this forum:

aussiedream87 (261111 - 60+5 - Ack 27th Sep) - Rejected
USI (261311 - 55 - Ack 29th Sep) - Invited (10th Jan)
sagguguru (263111 - ??	- Ack 5th Oct) - Waiting 
varununi7 (261111 - 60+5	- Ack 6th Oct) - Waiting
suby10 (261111 - ??	- Ack 7th Oct) - Waiting
Calmia79 (261111 - 65+5	- Ack 7th Oct) - Waiting
roni.patel (263111 - 60+5	- Ack 10th Oct) - Waiting
sudeep73 (261111 - 55+5 - Ack 14th Oct) - Waiting
rahejarajeev (261111 - 55+5 - Ack 25th Oct) - Waiting


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Calmia79 said:


> This is the list that I have been tracking based on responses in this forum:
> 
> aussiedream87 (261111 - 60+5 - Ack 27th Sep) - Rejected
> USI (261311 - 55 - Ack 29th Sep) - Invited (10th Jan)
> ...


Hi,

My ack date is 26th October. 261312 (60+5) points .

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Calmia79 said:


> This is the list that I have been tracking based on responses in this forum:
> 
> aussiedream87 (261111 - 60+5 - Ack 27th Sep) - Rejected
> USI(261311 - 55 - Ack 29th Sep)- Invited (10th Jan)
> ...


Excellent Calmia !! Let's update, as and when we get some responses from Vic!!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Calmia79 said:


> This is the list that I have been tracking based on responses in this forum:
> 
> aussiedream87 (261111 - 60+5 - Ack 27th Sep) - Rejected
> USI (261311 - 55 - Ack 29th Sep) - Invited (10th Jan)
> ...


Most of the folks having ack. from oct 1 week will hear from Vic. the upcoming week. 
All the best you guys!!


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Calmia79 said:


> This is the list that I have been tracking based on responses in this forum:
> 
> aussiedream87 (261111 - 60+5 - Ack 27th Sep) - Rejected
> USI (261311 - 55 - Ack 29th Sep) - Invited (10th Jan)
> ...


We have a couple of guys got invited having ack on 4th Oct.


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

My Acknowledgement date is 7th Oct (Software Engineer with 55+5)


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Updated list......
aussiedream87 (261111 - 60+5 - Ack 27th Sep) - Rejected
USI	(261311 - 55 - Ack 29th Sep)	- Invited (10th Jan)
anvu ( 261111 - ?? Ack 3th Oct ) - Invited (11th Jan)
bdp ( 261312 - ?? Ack 4th Oct ) - Invited (11th Jan)
sagguguru	(263111 - ??	- Ack 5th Oct)	- Waiting 
varununi7	(261111 - 60+5	- Ack 6th Oct)	- Waiting
suby10	(261111 - ??	- Ack 7th Oct)	- Waiting
Calmia79	(261111 - 65+5	- Ack 7th Oct)	- Waiting
subinkcyriac(261111 - 55+5 - Ack 7th Oct ) -waiting
roni.patel	(263111 - 60+5	- Ack 10th Oct)	- Waiting
sudeep73 (261111 - 55+5 - Ack 14th Oct)	- Waiting
rahejarajeev (261111 - 55+5 - Ack 25th Oct)	- Waiting


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> Updated list......
> aussiedream87 (261111 - 60+5 - Ack 27th Sep) - Rejected
> USI	(261311 - 55 - Ack 29th Sep)	- Invited (10th Jan)
> anvu ( 261111 - ?? Ack 3th Oct ) - Invited (11th Jan)
> ...


All the best guys.. hope Vic sends out invites to all you folks


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> Updated list......
> aussiedream87 (261111 - 60+5 - Ack 27th Sep) - Rejected
> USI	(261311 - 55 - Ack 29th Sep)	- Invited (10th Jan)
> anvu ( 261111 - ?? Ack 3th Oct ) - Invited (11th Jan)
> ...


Updated with my points..


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

i'm new with Victoria SS. Sorry if i'm asking a stupid question.

My skill is in CSOL 232414 Web Designer and it's not listed in VIC Migration Occupation List.
Is there any hope for me to apply for VIC SS or it's impossible? Cheers


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

tobby89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i'm new with Victoria SS. Sorry if i'm asking a stupid question.
> 
> ...


It is not possible till March 2017. Once the application is start accepting by VIC then you can apply. How many points you have? Until then you can try for NSW.

All the very best.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

tobby89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i'm new with Victoria SS. Sorry if i'm asking a stupid question.
> 
> ...


I am afraid you cant apply for VIC. However, You can apply for ACT, NT and SA.

refer to this: https://www.anzscosearch.com/232414


----------



## Vipiny (Jun 28, 2016)

Please add mine as well-

Vipiny (261112 - 65+5 - Ack 10th Nov)	- Waiting


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

*VIC 2nd or 3rd attempt?*

Hi All,

Does someone know any case of a person who got VIC nomination, but was previously rejected by VIC once or twice.

Thanks.
Fazil.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does someone know any case of a person who got VIC nomination, but was previously rejected by VIC once or twice.
> 
> ...


There are few members on this forum had rejection at first/second attempts and got their invite at second/third try. It is quite possible with respect to the job code and experience.

All the best


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Fazil3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A few such. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

I made eoi for victoria at 16.12.2016, i recieved the response stating the communication number at 19th. 
On 10th of december i got an email from them requiring me to answer to questions on why i would like to move to victoria and how i see my professional chances in victoria. I responded to them on the same day. 

The queatio is: should i count 12 weeks from acknowledgement email date or from the day they asked for the adadditional answers. 


Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

takemeout said:


> I made eoi for victoria at 16.12.2016, i recieved the response stating the communication number at 19th.
> On 10th of december i got an email from them requiring me to answer to questions on why i would like to move to victoria and how i see my professional chances in victoria. I responded to them on the same day.
> 
> The queatio is: should i count 12 weeks from acknowledgement email date or from the day they asked for the adadditional answers.
> ...




12 week from Ack date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Okay. Any idea about what circumstances may have changed when selected, from the time when it was rejected earlier



rvd said:


> There are few members on this forum had rejection at first/second attempts and got their invite at second/third try. It is quite possible with respect to the job code and experience.
> 
> All the best


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Fazil3 said:


> Okay. Any idea about what circumstances may have changed when selected, from the time when it was rejected earlier




Normally work experience points, english language points. Thats 90% of cases as far as i can recall. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Its 14th week , hoping for the positive response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> Its 14th week , hoping for the positive response
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best of Luck Umaer 👍👍👍


----------



## Ranjith1102 (Jul 26, 2015)

My acknowledgement was Oct 6th and my job code is 323214 (metal machinist ) This was my 15th week waiting for invitation would I get invitation with different job code or I can launch one eoi for different state. Please suggest me.


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Ranjith1102 said:


> My acknowledgement was Oct 6th and my job code is 323214 (metal machinist ) This was my 15th week waiting for invitation would I get invitation with different job code or I can launch one eoi for different state. Please suggest me.


Same here. Running in 15th week.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Ranjith1102 said:


> My acknowledgement was Oct 6th and my job code is 323214 (metal machinist ) This was my 15th week waiting for invitation would I get invitation with different job code or I can launch one eoi for different state. Please suggest me.




I think you will get invite by this week , they have not reached till 6 oct last week as per trend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

hey guys,
I am planning to apply for NSW and Vic SS.
But i have only 60+5 Points. can i get Invitation on 65 points for NSW or Vic in 14 weeks?
I heard that cut off for both the state is 70 now.

BR
Ajay


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Creating a skillselect account is mandatory for VIC 

OR 

I can only apply on VIC's online portal as of now ?

Thanks


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> hey guys,
> I am planning to apply for NSW and Vic SS.
> But i have only 60+5 Points. can i get Invitation on 65 points for NSW or Vic in 14 weeks?
> I heard that cut off for both the state is 70 now.
> ...


Hi Ajji - from where did you hear that Vic has a cut off of 70. the trend i have see in the past is that even 55 pointers have gotten invite, VIC is very discretionary and goes with industry panel opinion for every case so ones resume is very important provide you meet the other basic criteria as laid out by vic for every job code.

For NSW i m not sure. You have a fairly good chance. just go ahead and submit for both, i would suggest create 2 EOI one for VIC and another for NSW. VIC will certainly let you know by 14 weeks, NSW not sure. just wanted to tell you that currently all ICT codes are on hold till Mar 7 for VIC. You can apply for NSW immediately. hop ethis helps.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

roy1947 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Creating a skillselect account is mandatory for VIC
> 
> ...


Not mandatory. you can create after you get invite from Vic as well


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Not mandatory. you can create after you get invite from Vic as well


You need to enter Skillselct number when you file your case in VIC website. So its mandatory.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

roy1947 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Creating a skillselect account is mandatory for VIC
> 
> ...


Yes its mandatory. First skillselect needs to be created by choosing 190 option and Vic in the states. Then you can create an account in VIC website and lodge your case. 

BTW whats you jobcode? ICT applicatants need to wait until March 2017.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You need to enter Skillselct number when you file your case in VIC website. So its mandatory.


Oh then this might have changed off late. EOI Field is there but it was not mandatory when i was filing up the vic application. but thank for clarifying aussiedream87.

I knew that once vic invites, it gives 14 days to create skill select and share the EOI ref with victoria


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes its mandatory. First skillselect needs to be created by choosing 190 option and Vic in the states. Then you can create an account in VIC website and lodge your case.
> 
> BTW whats you jobcode? ICT applicatants need to wait until March 2017.



261312 - 60 points
Age-25, edu-15, ielts-10-exp-10

NSW EOI : 18th Nov waiting/hoping.

Hoping to apply for Vic if it re-opens in March.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Hi Ajji - from where did you hear that Vic has a cut off of 70. the trend i have see in the past is that even 55 pointers have gotten invite, VIC is very discretionary and goes with industry panel opinion for every case so ones resume is very important provide you meet the other basic criteria as laid out by vic for every job code.
> 
> For NSW i m not sure. You have a fairly good chance. just go ahead and submit for both, i would suggest create 2 EOI one for VIC and another for NSW. VIC will certainly let you know by 14 weeks, NSW not sure. just wanted to tell you that currently all ICT codes are on hold till Mar 7 for VIC. You can apply for NSW immediately. hop ethis helps.



Sudeep thanks for you valuable answer 
As u said i will file EOI for both.


----------



## sree030289 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi, I think if you have 457 and worked for one year in Victoria, then you can still apply now, no need to wait till march ..even for ICT


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

roy1947 said:


> 261312 - 60 points
> Age-25, edu-15, ielts-10-exp-10
> 
> NSW EOI : 18th Nov waiting/hoping.
> ...


You are in race for NSW so wish you luck on that.. cheers


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Oh then this might have changed off late. EOI Field is there but it was not mandatory when i was filing up the vic application. but thank for clarifying aussiedream87.
> 
> I knew that once vic invites, it gives 14 days to create skill select and share the EOI ref with victoria


Cheers!


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

hi guys

I hav done my ACS Assessment and below is there comment.

"The following employment after February 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"

Now i am not sure when i should consider a year complete for me. should it It be 1st Feb or 1st March.
can anyone please answer it ??


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> hi guys
> 
> I hav done my ACS Assessment and below is there comment.
> 
> ...


My friend after February means from 1 march.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> I think you will get invite by this week , they have not reached till 6 oct last week as per trend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing till now. Anyone got any updates from VIC?


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

sainini said:


> My friend after February means from 1 march.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


ya i also thought same but ACS has considered my exp after i completed my studies and it was 2 Feb 2014 and so i was thinking that this coming 2nd feb i can add my 5 points otherwise i am getting only 55 points at present.
Now i have to wait till march for submitting EOI bz at 55 there`s no chance.


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Folks,

I have a question regarding the Passport validity requirement for Australian PR. I am the primary applicant and we have filed the EOI and waiting for an invite. My passport still has two years of validity but my husband's passport expires in September 2017 . Would that be a matter of concern during Visa Lodge process after receiving an invite?

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## Kvardham (Oct 2, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a question regarding the Passport validity requirement for Australian PR. I am the primary applicant and we have filed the EOI and waiting for an invite. My passport still has two years of validity but my husband's passport expires in September 2017 . Would that be a matter of concern during Visa Lodge process after receiving an invite?
> 
> ...


Hi Tanya -

Get it renewed and update it once you get your invite.
Not sure how it works with Oz PR but as a general advise its always better to get the passport renewed with in 6 months of expiry. Renewal should not take longer than 15 days I suppose. 

Hope this helps!

Regards
KV


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Guys ! Any updates for today.......


----------



## Ranjith1102 (Jul 26, 2015)

Nothing, still waiting . 15th going to complete if come tomorrow


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Ranjith1102 said:


> Nothing, still waiting . 15th going to complete if come tomorrow




Its damn slow man no update i am also in 15th week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> Its damn slow man no update i am also in 15th week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Houston we have a problem. I m descending the 16th orbit and I can't see the landing pad. Code Red.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Sagguguru said:


> 263111
> Ack date: 5th oct
> Didn't get invitation?




U got invited? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Anyone from the 1st week of October got an invite!


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Just do not understand what is going on .......Vic is super slow and no action since last few days.......I wish, they are using this time to prepare Bulk Invites and send it to all of us.😊


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

varununi7 said:


> Anyone from the 1st week of October got an invite!




One of my friend got a rejection Vic software eng 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranjith1102 (Jul 26, 2015)

No bro, still waiting. If anybody get invite pls share


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> One of my friend got a rejection Vic software eng
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that today Sanjeewa ?


----------



## vanme1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi all,
Even I'm waiting .. 15 weeks complete today..
Vic is in sleep mode i guess.. 
Hope we all get invitations soon ..


Ack date : 6th Oct 
261311


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

vanme1 said:


> Hi all,
> Even I'm waiting .. 15 weeks complete today..
> Vic is in sleep mode i guess..
> Hope we all get invitations soon ..
> ...




Feeling mutual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

I applied on 23rd Sep (17th week) and Acknowledgement on 7th Oct (15th week). Still waiting for the update..

Software Engineer (55+5)


----------



## PANZIND (May 18, 2016)

VIC has closed sending invite for ICT codes few weeks back. Please check with liveinvictoria website


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

No Chance.

If you are mentioning about "Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations", this for the new applications (not for already submitted ones).

Even last week, some had got invite..


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

What is wrong with Vic ? People waiting from 12th,13,14,15,16 and17th week .....no communication at all.....anyone has any idea ??


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Any idea about what may have changed in their circumstances in the successful attempt from their previous rejection?



rvd said:


> There are few members on this forum had rejection at first/second attempts and got their invite at second/third try. It is quite possible with respect to the job code and experience.
> 
> All the best


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

Dear All,

I already have Vic state nomination aprroval and I have to lodge EOI in 4 months time. Can anyone tell me how much time they take to invite after lodging the EOI for 190? (considering the fact that I already have the approval).

Waiting for your replies, pl.

Regards


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am new to this.

Can you pls tell me:

1> can I show funds in my spouse account ?
2> fixed deposits are accepted ?
3> Do I need to wait till 7th March to apply as "software developer"
Or I can make an account now and apply ?

Thank-you


----------



## PANZIND (May 18, 2016)

vanme1 said:


> Hi all,
> Even I'm waiting .. 15 weeks complete today..
> Vic is in sleep mode i guess..
> Hope we all get invitations soon ..
> ...




ICT jobs are closed. I recd my rejection few days ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Panzind

Pls share your job code, points, submitted, acknowledgement, rejected dates and reason for the rejection.

Also, pls let us know how you are telling it' s closed.


----------



## Ranjith1102 (Jul 26, 2015)

Pls share your acknowledgement date and rejection date and the reason. Thanks in advance


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

Can anyony reply to this query pl?



zishahmur said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I already have Vic state nomination aprroval and I have to lodge EOI in 4 months time. Can anyone tell me how much time they take to invite after lodging the EOI for 190? (considering the fact that I already have the approval).
> 
> ...


----------



## Ranjith1102 (Jul 26, 2015)

We cannot say exact timeframe, it depends on your job code and total point you have. Furthermore Victoria say it required 12 weeks . Many person have been waiting for 17 weeks and no reply from them.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

zishahmur said:


> Can anyony reply to this query pl?



Create an EOI with DIBP website and inform the EOI number to Victoria. I hope it should not go beyond 2 weeks in this scenario.

However, let us see what other experts comment on this.

All the best..


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Fazil3 said:


> Any idea about what may have changed in their circumstances in the successful attempt from their previous rejection?


There may be various reasons such as increase in the years of experience, increase in points in English test (but for Victoria this is very much less applicable), that particular job codes quota is yet filled for that particular year, industry panel may give feedback that the applicant's added experience/qualification has demand now in the industry. 

Hope now you have an idea on how it works..


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Any updates from Victoria today?


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

I got the rejection email just now.

Software Engineer (55+5)
Submitted on 23rd Sep
Ack: 7th Oct


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

subinkcyriac said:


> I got the rejection email just now.
> 
> Software Engineer (55+5)
> Submitted on 23rd Sep
> Ack: 7th Oct


Did they mention any reason for rejection ?


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

subinkcyriac said:


> I got the rejection email just now.
> 
> Software Engineer (55+5)
> Submitted on 23rd Sep
> Ack: 7th Oct


Hard Luck Subin !!! I guess only way forward is to increase your PTE score and reapply for NSW.


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

subinkcyriac said:


> I got the rejection email just now.
> 
> Software Engineer (55+5)
> Submitted on 23rd Sep
> Ack: 7th Oct


Sorry about that Subin. But on your signature I can see "Ack" so the Rejection happened in which phase??

Dont be disheartened , you are almost there , just keep the faith and move on. You will reap good harvest


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Acknowledgement on 7th Oct. Rejection mail came today.

Reason for rejection: Normal reason as usual


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

subinkcyriac said:


> Acknowledgement on 7th Oct. Rejection mail came today.
> 
> Reason for rejection: Normal reason as usual


Sorry to hear that Subi..


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

Anyone else got any response from Victoria today? Ack. date on 5th , 6th, 7th October or after that?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

subinkcyriac said:


> I got the rejection email just now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

vanme1 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Congratulations to those who got invite from vic.
> 
> ...


Just saw your post as I was going through statuses of other applicants here. Mine is Salesforce.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

subinkcyriac said:


> Acknowledgement on 7th Oct. Rejection mail came today.
> 
> Reason for rejection: Normal reason as usual


Sorry dear.. Better luck with other .options like NSW, PTE Score


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Good Morning !!
Any news from Vic Today. Pls share.


----------



## vanme1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello
No news yet.. 
Waiting 


Ack date 6th Oct 
261311


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

vanme1 said:


> Hello
> No news yet..
> Waiting
> 
> ...


I have sent you a private message. Pls check and do the needful. Thx.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

rahejarajeev share the good news here


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Dear All ,
Got invited today from Vic.
261111 BA 
Ack Date 25th Oct
55+5
Exp 15
Age 15
Edu 15
Thx for all the help from each one of you and best of luck to all you do you . I am sure you all will soon get invited.


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Dear All ,
> Got invited today from Vic.
> 261111 BA
> Ack Date 25th Oct
> ...


 Congrats Rajeev! But how come they still have not responded to those with ACK on 5, 6 & 7th Oct yet? Did you mail them asking for any update? Since your ACK was on 25th Oct. Tq.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> Congrats Rajeev! But how come they still have not responded to those with ACK on 5, 6 & 7th Oct yet? Did you mail them asking for any update? Since your ACK was on 25th Oct. Tq.


Thx Suby. No I did not follow up .


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Dear All ,
> Got invited today from Vic.
> 261111 BA
> Ack Date 25th Oct
> ...


congratulations


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> congratulations


Thx AussieDream 87 !!!


----------



## saurabhshahi (Nov 11, 2015)

*Invite*

Hi Guys,

Just to inform, i received invite today for Victoria. Timelines are as below.

SS~


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

saurabhshahi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratz man , cannot see your timeline can you write again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhshahi (Nov 11, 2015)

EOI-189| 261112 | 60 pt - 18/May/2016
EOI- 190 (NSW) -60+5 - 12/Aug/2016
EOI-190(VIC)-60+5 - 28/Sept/2016
VIC Commitment Letter- 9th/Oct/2016
Acknowledgement- 10th/Oct/2016
Age crossed 33 and points decreased to 55+5 8th Jan2017
Vic Invite:- 24th Jan 2017.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

saurabhshahi said:


> EOI-189| 261112 | 60 pt - 18/May/2016
> EOI- 190 (NSW) -60+5 - 12/Aug/2016
> EOI-190(VIC)-60+5 - 28/Sept/2016
> VIC Commitment Letter- 9th/Oct/2016
> ...


congrats saurabh!!


----------



## Ranjith1102 (Jul 26, 2015)

I launch my eoi at age 32 and still no reply and my birthday on Feb 11th and turn to 33 so it will reflect my point reduce ah? Please suggest me


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Ranjith1102 said:


> I launch my eoi at age 32 and still no reply and my birthday on Feb 11th and turn to 33 so it will reflect my point reduce ah? Please suggest me


Yes it would affect the points. Hope you get your invite before and make as a big birthday gift. All the best


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Dear All ,
> Got invited today from Vic.
> 261111 BA
> Ack Date 25th Oct
> ...



Congrats Rajeev much awaited result. All the best for further steps.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

saurabhshahi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to inform, i received invite today for Victoria. Timelines are as below.
> 
> SS~


Congrats..


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

rvd said:


> Congrats Rajeev much awaited result. All the best for further steps.


Thx RVD


----------



## Fazil3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Congrats!!! Just that you lost points for age in-between, May I know what is your year of birth?




saurabhshahi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to inform, i received invite today for Victoria. Timelines are as below.
> 
> SS~


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi,

I just completed 12 weeks after receiving the acknowledgement and had dropped an email to Victoria yesterday checking for status of application. I got a response that "The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for the occupation of 261312 Developer Programmer and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the nomination application".

Did anyone from 2613* job codes and Acknowledgment from October received invite recently?

My points are 60+5 .

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saurabhshahi said:


> EOI-189| 261112 | 60 pt - 18/May/2016
> EOI- 190 (NSW) -60+5 - 12/Aug/2016
> EOI-190(VIC)-60+5 - 28/Sept/2016
> VIC Commitment Letter- 9th/Oct/2016
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash144 (Feb 5, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just completed 12 weeks after receiving the acknowledgement and had dropped an email to Victoria yesterday checking for status of application. I got a response that "The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for the occupation of 261312 Developer Programmer and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the nomination application".
> 
> ...


I got the same reply as well. 

*Developer Programmer: * 60+5
Applied for VIC: 15th October, 2016 
Acknowledgement : 17th October, 2016 
Asked for detailed CV: 26th October, 2016 
Acknowledgement: 27th October, 2016


----------



## jhaamit (Sep 9, 2016)

saurabhshahi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to inform, i received invite today for Victoria. Timelines are as below.
> 
> SS~


Congrats bro!!!


----------



## jhaamit (Sep 9, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Dear All ,
> Got invited today from Vic.
> 261111 BA
> Ack Date 25th Oct
> ...


Congrats Rajeev!!!!


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

jhaamit said:


> Congrats Rajeev!!!!


Thx Amit !


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Can you please guide me..

My brother is in Victoria and I am planning to apply for 489 family sponsored visa.

Do we need to apply in Victoria site or EOI is fine..
What are the chances with below points..
Will there be invite for sure if we wait..how long I will have to wait..
I believe for Victoria, sponsor can be from anywhere in Victoria..my brothers postal code is 3153..is it correct..
The forums for 489 is not that active and I am not getting responses from there..

Software engineer (55+10)


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

subinkcyriac said:


> Can you please guide me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If your brother is in VIC and if you hold good profile then I feel you might get 190. Why you want to go with 489?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Does anyone have any idea why VIC hasn't been responding to acks received during first week of October but has responded to acks from second and even third week of October! Trying to guage what's happening as I am stepping into my 17th week of wait.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> Does anyone have any idea why VIC hasn't been responding to acks received during first week of October but has responded to acks from second and even third week of October! Trying to guage what's happening as I am stepping into my 17th week of wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same here Varu. I've completed 16 weeks n entering 17th week. Still no news from VIC. I'm not saying those with later ACK shouldn't get invited but atleast inform the earlier ones whether it's a Yes or No rather than keeping us waiting for so long. Did you drop them an email checking on your status?


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> Same here Varu. I've completed 16 weeks n entering 17th week. Still no news from VIC. I'm not saying those with later ACK shouldn't get invited but atleast inform the earlier ones whether it's a Yes or No rather than keeping us waiting for so long. Did you drop them an email checking on your status?




My case is handled by my agent and he doesn't want to follow up as that can piss VIC off! But I am wondering now that is it a good sign that they haven't got back after so long? Does it mean that the profile is good and they are waiting some final confirmation? Remember that humans are confused only between the good and best; that's when choices have to be made. If a profile is bad then it's obvious and no confusion arises.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> My case is handled by my agent and he doesn't want to follow up as that can piss VIC off! But I am wondering now that is it a good sign that they haven't got back after so long? Does it mean that the profile is good and they are waiting some final confirmation? Remember that humans are confused only between the good and best; that's when choices have to be made. If a profile is bad then it's obvious and no confusion arises.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the interesting thought Varun.. that really helps these days  . I'm also in 16th week now.


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> If your brother is in VIC and if you hold good profile then I feel you might get 190. Why you want to go with 489?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hari,

I had applied for Victoria 190 and it was rejected on 23rd Jan. I can apply again only after July. So, I am planning to apply for 489.

Can you pls suggest on this. Please anyone respond to my questions..


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> My case is handled by my agent and he doesn't want to follow up as that can piss VIC off! But I am wondering now that is it a good sign that they haven't got back after so long? Does it mean that the profile is good and they are waiting some final confirmation? Remember that humans are confused only between the good and best; that's when choices have to be made. If a profile is bad then it's obvious and no confusion arises.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't think an email from us will piss them off coz we have been waiting for more than 16 weeks now. In their ACK mail, they said it will take 12 weeks. There hv been cases after a follow up ppl got invited. But it hv also happened the other way around. Sending an email could mean we are interested & looking forward to a positive reply but it could also mean we are rushing them. At this point, I don't know how to take it. Coz they were ppl waited till 16 - 18 weeks and end up getting rejection email. There were also ppl invited after a long wait. It could go either way. VIC SS is so unpredictable. Sigh.


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> I don't think an email from us will piss them off coz we have been waiting for more than 16 weeks now. In their ACK mail, they said it will take 12 weeks. There hv been cases after a follow up ppl got invited. But it hv also happened the other way around. Sending an email could mean we are interested & looking forward to a positive reply but it could also mean we are rushing them. At this point, I don't know how to take it. Coz they were ppl waited till 16 - 18 weeks and end up getting rejection email. There were also ppl invited after a long wait. It could go either way. VIC SS is so unpredictable. Sigh.




Clearly as visa applicants we are in no position to bargain our spot. There is no scope to negotiate here and so the only thing we can do is wait or improve pte scores  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

subinkcyriac said:


> Hari,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In 190 visa you dint inform about your brother staying in VIC?

Will they consider your profile before July for 489? I am not sure. If they allow then it's really grt. I guess the wait period till July is for both 190 and 489. Will be happy for you if someone proves it wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> In 190 visa you dint inform about your brother staying in VIC?
> 
> Will they consider your profile before July for 489? I am not sure. If they allow then it's really grt. I guess the wait period till July is for both 190 and 489. Will be happy for you if someone proves it wrong.
> 
> ...


I had mentioned..still they rejected


----------



## Anant baksh (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi All,

I have completed my ACS (+ve) ,IELTS and also got Nominated by VIC .
My total points are 60 (55+5) . ANZSCO - 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
I have submited EOI on 25-01-2017 . 
How much time will it take to receive Response back from Immigration dept.
I am worried as Nomination by state is only valid for 4 months.

Regards
Anant


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Any specific reason for waiting till VIC outcome to create the EOI? It could have been done on the same day you applied for VIC. I dont see any advantage in creating EOI after postive nomination.

Hope they will send the invite very soon.



Anant baksh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have completed my ACS (+ve) ,IELTS and also got Nominated by VIC .
> My total points are 60 (55+5) . ANZSCO - 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> ...


----------



## Anant baksh (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi Hari ,

I was not aware that i can apply for EOI before even getting approvals from state .
Do you have any idea what is the average time taken ?

Regards
Anant


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Not sure VIC seems to be dead slow this year. I believe you already sent the EOI details. Just send a reminder email in 10 days if you haven't got the invite from them.

All the best.



Anant baksh said:


> Hi Hari ,
> 
> I was not aware that i can apply for EOI before even getting approvals from state .
> Do you have any idea what is the average time taken ?
> ...


----------



## Anant baksh (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi Hari , 

Thanks for the information . I just sent an email to Victoria state regarding EOI details.

Regards
Anant


----------



## EIMIC (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey all

I submitted my application for the Victorian state sponsorship (190 visa subclass with 55+5, occupation 233512) on December 6th and it took them around six weeks for the assessment and reply, which I received on January 20th. They declined my application, though as I can see some guys are lucky to get it with 60 points and I have been sure only applicants with 65-70 points are able to overcome the so-called treshold of the very competitive selection process, and was warned that Victoria is fame with rejections.

Their official comment for decline is as follows:

"Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination".

And it sounds logical as the candidates with the better IELTS and higher score granted for age are more competitive to be invited regardless of my 20 years experience in engineering and management and 2 higher educations.


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi,

Anyone with 2613* job code received invite today? 

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Anant baksh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have completed my ACS (+ve) ,IELTS and also got Nominated by VIC .
> My total points are 60 (55+5) . ANZSCO - 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> ...


when did you apply for VIC nomination?


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Any updates today?!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Guess its slow and steady with Vic post 1st week. Hold in thr guys... hope the best is yet to come.


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi ,

Anyone with 2613* job code received an invite today?

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Anant baksh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have completed my ACS (+ve) ,IELTS and also got Nominated by VIC .
> My total points are 60 (55+5) . ANZSCO - 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> ...


Just to make sure we're clear. You submitted your EOI after receiving nomination, or you submitted the application?

If it's the former, I think you need to let Victoria know your EOI reference so they can send the SkillSelect invite.

If it's the latter, it can take anything from 1 month to 1 year or more. You don't need to worry about nominations expiring once the invite from SkillSelect is sent, though.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

16th week no news yet...anybody?


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

17th week no update , frustrated !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> 17th week no update , frustrated !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brother, did you try sending them an inquiry email? I am also completing my 12 weeks this Friday. And my job code is 2613.. what's yours.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> 17th week no update , frustrated !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's an understatement right! Running in 17th week myself 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

sainini said:


> Brother, did you try sending them an inquiry email? I am also completing my 12 weeks this Friday. And my job code is 2613.. what's yours.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




Code is 263111. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm pleased to announce that I received my invite today from Victoria. My 16 weeks wait is finally over n it was worth it. I dropped an email checking on my status yesterday and received the invite in my mailbox today. My details are in my signature. Good luck to the rest who's waiting. Your invite is on its way. All the best!


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Congrats ! Good luck for the further processes. Btw, the signature is not visible, can you please provide you job code and timelines/points details ?

Thanks,
Tanya



Suby10 said:


> I'm pleased to announce that I received my invite today from Victoria. My 16 weeks wait is finally over n it was worth it. I dropped an email checking on my status yesterday and received the invite in my mailbox today. My details are in my signature. Good luck to the rest who's waiting. Your invite is on its way. All the best!


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

tse said:


> Congrats ! Good luck for the further processes. Btw, the signature is not visible, can you please provide you job code and timelines/points details ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanya


Thanks Tanya. Oh sorry, I think it went missing since I replied in mobile. Timeline as below: 

261111 - ICT Business Analyst | 19 Feb 2016 - ACS submitted | 29 Feb 2016 - ACS +VE Assessment | 5 Mar 2016 - IELTS (S8.5, W8, R6.5, L9) | 21 July 2016 - PTE (S66, W83, R69, L79) | 28 July 2016 - 189 EOI Submitted (65 points) | 6 Oct 2016 - VIC SS (70 points) | 7 Oct 2016 - VIC SS ACK | Invite: 31 Jan 2016 (VIC SS) | Application: ?? | PCC: ?? | Medical: ?? | CO: ?? | GRANT: ??


----------



## maxvincy (Dec 30, 2016)

I got my invitation this morning. Code 233914.


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> Thanks Tanya. Oh sorry, I think it went missing since I replied in mobile. Timeline as below:
> 
> 
> 
> 261111 - ICT Business Analyst | 19 Feb 2016 - ACS submitted | 29 Feb 2016 - ACS +VE Assessment | 5 Mar 2016 - IELTS (S8.5, W8, R6.5, L9) | 21 July 2016 - PTE (S66, W83, R69, L79) | 28 July 2016 - 189 EOI Submitted (65 points) | 6 Oct 2016 - VIC SS (70 points) | 7 Oct 2016 - VIC SS ACK | Invite: 31 Jan 2016 (VIC SS) | Application: ?? | PCC: ?? | Medical: ?? | CO: ?? | GRANT: ??




Congratulations! Finally an invite to 1st week of October application. What time in IST you got the response pls? And since your and mine job code is same would you mind sharing your skills pls so that I can take some hope from it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

maxvincy said:


> I got my invitation this morning. Code 233914.




Congratulations! What's ur timeline pls?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhaamit (Sep 9, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> I'm pleased to announce that I received my invite today from Victoria. My 16 weeks wait is finally over n it was worth it. I dropped an email checking on my status yesterday and received the invite in my mailbox today. My details are in my signature. Good luck to the rest who's waiting. Your invite is on its way. All the best!


Congrats!!! and all the best!!


----------



## jhaamit (Sep 9, 2016)

maxvincy said:


> I got my invitation this morning. Code 233914.


Congrats and all the best!!!


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> I'm pleased to announce that I received my invite today from Victoria. My 16 weeks wait is finally over n it was worth it. I dropped an email checking on my status yesterday and received the invite in my mailbox today. My details are in my signature. Good luck to the rest who's waiting. Your invite is on its way. All the best!


Congratulations Suby. arty: Happy for you. All the best for your next steps.


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> Congratulations! Finally an invite to 1st week of October application. What time in IST you got the response pls? And since your and mine job code is same would you mind sharing your skills pls so that I can take some hope from it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Varun, 

Received it at 10.30am Australia time. My main skills are Business Development, IT Consulting & Visual and Data Modelling. I am also a Certified Business Analysis Professional (CBAP) with 10 years working exp in huge MNC's. Hope this helps. Thanks.


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Congratulations Suby. arty: Happy for you. All the best for your next steps.


Thanks Anushka! Hope you get your invite soon. Good luck!


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> I'm pleased to announce that I received my invite today from Victoria. My 16 weeks wait is finally over n it was worth it. I dropped an email checking on my status yesterday and received the invite in my mailbox today. My details are in my signature. Good luck to the rest who's waiting. Your invite is on its way. All the best!


Congratulations and all the best.


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> 
> 
> Received it at 10.30am Australia time. My main skills are Business Development, IT Consulting & Visual and Data Modelling. I am also a Certified Business Analysis Professional (CBAP) with 10 years working exp in huge MNC's. Hope this helps. Thanks.




That's awesome. Almost similar to my skills, experience wise I have 9+ years and CBAP too. I started in MNCs and then moved to product firm in mid sizes companies. Ur invite gives me hope  

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

maxvincy said:


> I got my invitation this morning. Code 233914.


Congratulations.. All the best..


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> That's awesome. Almost similar to my skills, experience wise I have 9+ years and CBAP too. I started in MNCs and then moved to product firm in mid sizes companies. Ur invite gives me hope
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Varun - you will surely get.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> I'm pleased to announce that I received my invite today from Victoria. My 16 weeks wait is finally over n it was worth it. I dropped an email checking on my status yesterday and received the invite in my mailbox today. My details are in my signature. Good luck to the rest who's waiting. Your invite is on its way. All the best!


Congrats Suby!!


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

maxvincy said:


> I got my invitation this morning. Code 233914.


Congrats Max!!!


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Suby10 said:


> I'm pleased to announce that I received my invite today from Victoria. My 16 weeks wait is finally over n it was worth it. I dropped an email checking on my status yesterday and received the invite in my mailbox today. My details are in my signature. Good luck to the rest who's waiting. Your invite is on its way. All the best!


Congrats Suby !!


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

maxvincy said:


> I got my invitation this morning. Code 233914.


Congrats Max !!


----------



## maxvincy (Dec 30, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> Congratulations! What's ur timeline pls?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Victoria SS EOI was lodged on 14th December 2016.


Thank you


----------



## maxvincy (Dec 30, 2016)

rvd said:


> Congratulations.. All the best..


Thanks, God bless


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Victoria SS EOI was lodged on 18th Oct 2016. Got an acknowledgment on very next day. In my 15th week of waiting the response mail from Victoria. *Fingers Crossed*


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Suby10 said:


> I'm pleased to announce that I received my invite today from Victoria. My 16 weeks wait is finally over n it was worth it. I dropped an email checking on my status yesterday and received the invite in my mailbox today. My details are in my signature. Good luck to the rest who's waiting. Your invite is on its way. All the best!


Congrats Suby, Can you help me out as I have already completed 13 weeks today, Can you please let me know the email you send to Vic, and what I have to ask them.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Congrats Suby, Can you help me out as I have already completed 13 weeks today, Can you please let me know the email you send to Vic, and what I have to ask them.




I have asked yesterday and same response they are waiting for industry panel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Seen a software engg get an invite on immitracker. 180+ days of wait and just 1 year of experience. What's happening?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Just a random thought, in immitracker , do people enter their actual experience or ACS or whatever authority approved experience?? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

sainini said:


> Just a random thought, in immitracker , do people enter their actual experience or ACS or whatever authority approved experience??
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




Depends. For 190 should be overall; 189 should be approved.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> Depends. For 190 should be overall; 189 should be approved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks man, thought so!! 
I am also completing my 12 weeks this Friday. Don't know what's gonna happen. Did not receive any demand from Victoria except commitment letter and fund declaration.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

sainini said:


> Thanks man, thought so!!
> I am also completing my 12 weeks this Friday. Don't know what's gonna happen. Did not receive any demand from Victoria except commitment letter and fund declaration.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




Ask us how waiting feels. Entering 17th week 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> Ask us how waiting feels. Entering 17th week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can feel for you, initially I applied in September with 189. And later in November also applied for Victoria. I haven't got anything yet neither NSW nor Victoria.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

sainini said:


> I can feel for you, initially I applied in September with 189. And later in November also applied for Victoria. I haven't got anything yet neither NSW nor Victoria.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




I see. U have 60 points, NSW is inviting 65+5 right now. Either you can wait for NSW to drop their cut off or improve ur English scores.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> I see. U have 60 points, NSW is inviting 65+5 right now. Either you can wait for NSW to drop their cut off or improve ur English scores.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, that's the case. Getting 7 is easy but getting 8 not that easy. Tried couple of times. Let's hope for the best.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> Ask us how waiting feels. Entering 17th week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

sainini said:


> Yes, that's the case. Getting 7 is easy but getting 8 not that easy. Tried couple of times. Let's hope for the best.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




U have given ielts and have a decent score! Have u tried PTE?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> U have given ielts and have a decent score! Have u tried PTE?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No, haven't taken pte. I thought of doing that but somehow didn't. Started focusing on my technical skills and was hoping being lucky. Let's see how things work out. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi2355 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi, Iam new to this forum. I also applied for Victoria and completed 17 weeks today and still waiting for an outcome. 

Occupation : 261313
Age : 25
English: 10
Education :15
Experience : 5 ( total 9+, ACS deducted 6 yrs due to Mechanical engineering background)


Applied to Vic : 4 Oct 2016
Ack received : 6 Oct 2016
Sent mail to Vic asking for status : 20 Jan 2017
Vic replied stating that they are waiting for industry panel feedback : 23 Jan 2017


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

rvd said:


> Congratulations and all the best.


Thanks Rvd!


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

varununi7 said:


> That's awesome. Almost similar to my skills, experience wise I have 9+ years and CBAP too. I started in MNCs and then moved to product firm in mid sizes companies. Ur invite gives me hope
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


That's great Varun. Hope you get ur invite soon. Good luck!


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Suby !!


Thanks Rajeev!


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Congrats Suby, Can you help me out as I have already completed 13 weeks today, Can you please let me know the email you send to Vic, and what I have to ask them.


Hi Sufi, 

I just sent them a 2 line polite email. Mentioning I completed 16 weeks and if they have a result ready for me. That's all. I first received the email mentioning they were waiting for industrial panel. Next day they sent me my invite. Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

umaerkhan said:


> I have asked yesterday and same response they are waiting for industry panel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep posted, hopefully there would be an update soon.

Btw, have you seen any one got the invite from 263111 from last couple of months and what's the current trend going on for NSW and VIC with 60+5 points
PTE : 10 points


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Keep posted, hopefully there would be an update soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bro i ahve not seen any invite from both states past couple of month and never seen in nsw , but vc sent some invites last year as per immitraker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Any spaceship landed today?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

Got invited by VIC in 30th January 2017 , 
233512, 
EOI VIC : 12-12-2016 , 65+5 , exp:12 years , English :65+, age 36Y


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

aalaa said:


> Got invited by VIC in 30th January 2017 ,
> 233512,
> EOI VIC : 12-12-2016 , 65+5 , exp:12 years , English :65+, age 36Y


Congratulations (Mabrook).. All the best..


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

aalaa said:


> Got invited by VIC in 30th January 2017 ,
> 233512,
> EOI VIC : 12-12-2016 , 65+5 , exp:12 years , English :65+, age 36Y


congrats!!


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

aalaa said:


> Got invited by VIC in 30th January 2017 ,
> 233512,
> EOI VIC : 12-12-2016 , 65+5 , exp:12 years , English :65+, age 36Y


Congrats aalaa !!!


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

aalaa said:


> Got invited by VIC in 30th January 2017 ,
> 233512,
> EOI VIC : 12-12-2016 , 65+5 , exp:12 years , English :65+, age 36Y


Congrats aalaa!!


----------



## jhaamit (Sep 9, 2016)

aalaa said:


> Got invited by VIC in 30th January 2017 ,
> 233512,
> EOI VIC : 12-12-2016 , 65+5 , exp:12 years , English :65+, age 36Y


Congrats Aalaa!!!


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Anyone received invites today?


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Guys....

BAD NEWS....ICT occupations were on hold until March, Now it is until end of June !

Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations
6 February 2017

Due to a large volume of skilled visa nomination applications received, applications for Information and Communications Technology (ICT) occupations will be closed until 30 June 2017.

Further updates will be provided should this be extended.

The occupations affected by the temporary closure are:

135112 ICT Project Manager
261111 ICT Business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
261314 Software Tester
261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec
262111 Database Administrator
262112 ICT Security Specialist
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer

Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

azir said:


> Hi Guys....
> 
> BAD NEWS....ICT occupations were on hold until March, Now it is until end of June !
> 
> ...




Really bad. Hope NSW will open soon. 2016 - 17 for states has been really painful for many applicants'.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Really sad and those who are claiming 10 points for English can try to get 20 if possible 
so that 189 and NSW will be additional option.

However, they are holding since supply is more and demand is less. In this scenario things will be more difficult even after completing the whole PR process.

All the best for all.



azir said:


> Hi Guys....
> 
> BAD NEWS....ICT occupations were on hold until March, Now it is until end of June !
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

rvd said:


> Really sad and those who are claiming 10 points for English can try to get 20 if possible
> so that 189 and NSW will be additional option.
> 
> However, they are holding since supply is more and demand is less. In this scenario things will be more difficult even after completing the whole PR process.
> ...


They just stopped accepting the applications.. Right???
Applicants who is still in pool and waiting for the invitation can get invitation anytime.
Please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

They just stopped accepting the applications.. Right???
Applicants who is still in pool and waiting for the invitation can get invitation anytime.
Please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Ninja_Guy said:


> They just stopped accepting the applications.. Right???
> Applicants who is still in pool and waiting for the invitation can get invitation anytime.
> Please correct me if I am wrong


Yes if you have applied before the 'ban'


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> They just stopped accepting the applications.. Right???
> Applicants who is still in pool and waiting for the invitation can get invitation anytime.
> Please correct me if I am wrong


As azir said if Victoria already accepted your application for assessment and then sure you will get yours.. When is your acknowledgement date.

All the best.


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

rvd said:


> As azir said if Victoria already accepted your application for assessment and then sure you will get yours.. When is your acknowledgement date.
> 
> All the best.


I got Ack on 19Oct and in my 16th Week I guess


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> I got Ack on 19Oct and in my 16th Week I guess


As we are seeing only few from 1st week of Oct batch got response. Since Vic is not accepting new applications hope others who got their acknowledgement in Oct will get their outcomes very soon.

All the best.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

rvd said:


> As we are seeing only few from 1st week of Oct batch got response. Since Vic is not accepting new applications hope others who got their acknowledgement in Oct will get their outcomes very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best.




Please check tracker people received response even after first week and those who applied in November n December, they are just waiting for panel response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

I think people with 2613* job code with Acknowledgement date in Oct are still waiting for a response.



umaerkhan said:


> Please check tracker people received response even after first week and those who applied in November n December, they are just waiting for panel response
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I dont think its code specific, its a case by case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

Submitted eoi on 11-Nov-2016 for Victoria 190 state nomination. Submitted EOI with 55 points and 5 with victorian sponsorship. On Jan 31, updated 5 more points for experience.. so mine us 60 + 5 state sponsorship points. Will my update be considered? With 65 points, do I stand a chance in next round? When is the next round scheduled?

Age : 30 points
Education : 15
Pte : 5
Experience : 0

Pte Points : 10
Break down of pte points :
Reading : 70
Listening : 90
Speaking : 90
Writing : 86


Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

umaerkhan said:


> Please check tracker people received response even after first week and those who applied in November n December, they are just waiting for panel response
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Umaer,

Please post the tracker link here if any.. I am a newbie to expatforum.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

azir said:


> Hi Guys....
> 
> BAD NEWS....ICT occupations were on hold until March, Now it is until end of June !
> 
> ...


Bad news indeed.Was waiting for march to apply.just wondering what will happen to the application if you apply now..will it be rejected or wait in queue till july....? any idea?


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

mattjason said:


> azir said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys....
> ...


How does this affect the process of granting visa if someone has already received the invite


----------



## Ravi2355 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi, i received an email from skillselect to apply for 190 visa

08 Feb 2017

Dear XXXXXXX

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by Department of Economic Development, Jobs.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.


Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Ravi2355 said:


> Hi, i received an email from skillselect to apply for 190 visa
> 
> 08 Feb 2017
> 
> ...



Congratulations.. When did you applied and what is acknowledgement date.


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Congratulations and good luck for the further process. Can you please let us know what is the job code and Acknowledgment date for your application?

Thanks,
Tanya



Ravi2355 said:


> Hi, i received an email from skillselect to apply for 190 visa
> 
> 08 Feb 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravi2355 (Feb 1, 2017)

I applied under 261313 on 4th oct. Received ack on 6th Oct. I have 55 points. I just received an email from skillselect and still waiting for mail from victoria.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

190 EOI is for State Nomination, where you will not get in round of invitations that is for 189 EOI.

What is your job code if cutoff of for your jobcode is 60 and if you have 189 EOI then you have chances of getting there.
You can go to the following link and check previous invitation round results and check for your job code.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil




rrama said:


> Submitted eoi on 11-Nov-2016 for Victoria 190 state nomination. Submitted EOI with 55 points and 5 with victorian sponsorship. On Jan 31, updated 5 more points for experience.. so mine us 60 + 5 state sponsorship points. Will my update be considered? With 65 points, do I stand a chance in next round? When is the next round scheduled?
> 
> Age : 30 points
> Education : 15
> ...


----------



## Ravi2355 (Feb 1, 2017)

My job code is 261313 with 55 points


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Ravi2355 said:


> I applied under 261313 on 4th oct. Received ack on 6th Oct. I have 55 points. I just received an email from skillselect and still waiting for mail from victoria.


That is really good news for the people(2613**) who are waiting for their outcomes..


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Ravi2355 said:


> I applied under 261313 on 4th oct. Received ack on 6th Oct. I have 55 points. I just received an email from skillselect and still waiting for mail from victoria.



Congratz 
Before approval you have got invited how? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi2355 (Feb 1, 2017)

umaerkhan said:


> Congratz
> Before approval you have got invited how?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure mate


----------



## Ravi2355 (Feb 1, 2017)

umaerkhan said:


> Congratz
> Before approval you have got invited how?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My understanding is they might have approved and changed the status in skillselect and are yet to send an email like how others normally get. Hoping to receive that mail too.


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Ravi. .what are the technologies that you primarily work on?



Ravi2355 said:


> My understanding is they might have approved and changed the status in skillselect and are yet to send an email like how others normally get. Hoping to receive that mail too.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Ravi2355 said:


> My understanding is they might have approved and changed the status in skillselect and are yet to send an email like how others normally get. Hoping to receive that mail too.


You will get your soon. All the best..


----------



## Ravi2355 (Feb 1, 2017)

tse said:


> Hi Ravi. .what are the technologies that you primarily work on?


Hi, iam a techno manager working in a reputed MNC... my background is TWS tool implementation and support. My primary responsibilities are people management, identify and run projects, resource upskillment, incident and problem management. I also do transitions.


----------



## Ravi2355 (Feb 1, 2017)

rvd said:


> You will get your soon. All the best..


Thanks rvd.


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

Guys,

Got the invitation today. :rockon: Good luck for you all.


----------



## Ash144 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the invitation today. :rockon: Good luck for you all.


Hey Congr8s. When did you receive the email?


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Got the invitation today. :rockon: Good luck for you all.




Congratz anuskha please share timeline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi2355 (Feb 1, 2017)

Anushka_w said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the invitation today. :rockon: Good luck for you all.


Congratulations Anushka


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> Congratz anuskha please share timeline
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Umaer, Here it is.

261313 Software Engineer (Subclass 189/190)
09.12.15 ACS submitted
15.12.15 ACS approved
01.07.16 PTE-A (L80 R76 W77 S90)
07.07.16 EOI Lodged 189 (60 points)
10.10.16 VIC SS applied( 60 +5 points)
11.10.16 VIC Acknowledgement received
08.02.17 ITA


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

That's really good news for 261313  

Congratulations


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Thanks Umaer, Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Congratulations on Invite and all the best for the rest of process..



Anushka_w said:


> Thanks Umaer, Here it is.
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer (Subclass 189/190)
> 09.12.15 ACS submitted
> ...


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Congratulations Anushka. Wish you all the very best for the further process.

Thanks,
Tanya



Anushka_w said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the invitation today. :rockon: Good luck for you all.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

azir said:


> Hi Guys....
> 
> BAD NEWS....ICT occupations were on hold until March, Now it is until end of June !
> 
> ...


I find this a weird update. Victoria appear to have made good inroads and now only have 4 more weeks (or so) to clear. It's unlikely this will take until the end of June to process. You get the feeling that both Victoria and NSW are hesitant to invite ICTers this year.


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

Ravi2355 said:


> Hi, i received an email from skillselect to apply for 190 visa
> 
> 08 Feb 2017
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

rvd said:


> 190 EOI is for State Nomination, where you will not get in round of invitations that is for 189 EOI.
> 
> What is your job code if cutoff of for your jobcode is 60 and if you have 189 EOI then you have chances of getting there.
> You can go to the following link and check previous invitation round results and check for your job code.
> ...


Job code is 261313

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

rrama said:


> Job code is 261313
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


2613** category cutoff is 65 points and chances of 189 is very slim or no.

Try with NSW SS since VIC is closed for ICT applicants.

All the best.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello friends - By gods grace and everybodies good wishes i have got invite from Vic today.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Hello friends - By gods grace and everybodies good wishes i have got invite from Vic today.


Congratulations and All the best for the rest..


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

rvd said:


> Congratulations and All the best for the rest..


Thanks RVD!!!


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

can somebody help me with the checklist of thing that need to be accomplished post getting invite. i did see such a list in some previous post so if somebody can please help.


----------



## wolverinerocks (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Today I received the below mail and verified my Victoria EOI, the "Update EOI" button got changed to "Apply Visa".


08 Feb 2017

Dear XXXX XXXX

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by Department of Economic Development, Jobs.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.

Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator

*Does this mean that I got state nomination or Invitation to Apply? What should be the next steps for me? Do I have any other selection process?*


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes. It is. Congrats.



wolverinerocks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the below mail and verified my Victoria EOI, the "Update EOI" button got changed to "Apply Visa".
> 
> ...


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

rvd said:


> Congratulations on Invite and all the best for the rest of process..


Thanks rvd.




tse said:


> Congratulations Anushka. Wish you all the very best for the further process.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanya


Thanks Tanya, you will get yours soon.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Anushka_w said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Got the invitation today. :rockon: Good luck for you all.




Congrats bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi,

Great to finally see the invites rolling . Congratulations to all who received the invite today. Just wanted to check till which Acknowledgement date have the invites been given now? Anyone with Acknowledgement date greater than 15th October received an invite ?

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## Anil4973 (Oct 2, 2016)

*Got the invite today*

Hi,

Happy to share this information with you guys.
I got the invite today.


Regards,
Anil Kumar Karamsetty

261313 Software Engineer (Subclass 189/190)
09.08.16 PTE-A (L79 R71 W84 S68)
23.09.15 ACS approved
28.09.16 EOI Lodged 189 (60 points)
05.10.16 VIC SS applied( 60 +5 points)
14.10.16 VIC Acknowledgement received
08.02.17 ITA


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Anil4973 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to share this information with you guys.
> I got the invite today.
> ...


Congratulations Anil and Anuska!!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Finally GOOD NEWS !!!

Thanks to Allah swt i got a invitation today 

263111
60+5 
Ack date 11 oct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Best of luck for everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi2355 (Feb 1, 2017)

umaerkhan said:


> Finally GOOD NEWS !!!
> 
> Thanks to Allah swt i got a invitation today
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Ravi2355 (Feb 1, 2017)

Anil4973 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to share this information with you guys.
> I got the invite today.
> ...


Congratulations Anil


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Ravi2355 said:


> Congratulations




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

Ravi2355 said:


> Congratulations Anil


Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks bro.



sainini said:


> Congratulations Anil and Anuska!!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Friends - need help. i need PCC from australia. can somebody help with process and links. i was in sydney for 2 years


----------



## Ash144 (Feb 5, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Friends - need help. i need PCC from australia. can somebody help with process and links. i was in sydney for 2 years


Hey mate here is the link:

https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/

Fill the application its self explanatory.


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Got rejection after waiting for 17 weeks..
Bad day


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Thats really sad to hear. Have you applied for NSW as well? What are the technologies that you are primarily working on? 

Thanks,
Tanya



Ninja_Guy said:


> Got rejection after waiting for 17 weeks..
> Bad day


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Got rejection after waiting for 17 weeks..
> Bad day


This really hurts. I feel really sorry for you. Try with NSW and if your English points is 10 try to obtain 20 on it for 189.

The way does not ends here.

All the best.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ash144 said:


> Hey mate here is the link:
> 
> https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/
> 
> Fill the application its self explanatory.


Thanks Mate.


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes I have applied for NSW as well.. but the process this time is dead slow.. technologies I have worked on are .Net, WPF, HTML5 and AngularJs


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

NSW is the only hope and my eoi effective date is 19Sep with 60+5 points


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Anyone know the visa fees and pcc procedures in dubai 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Does victoria state asks for the proof of funds during the invitation process?


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

rvd said:


> 2613** category cutoff is 65 points and chances of 189 is very slim or no.
> 
> Try with NSW SS since VIC is closed for ICT applicants.
> 
> All the best.


I have applied for nsw on Feb 8 with 60 + 5 state sponsorship. Can I expect an invite? My job code is 261313.

Also, I had applied for Victoria with 55 + 5 state sponsorship on Nov 11, 2016. Update the eoi on Jan 31 claiming 5 more for experience.. so total now is 60 + 5 statesponsorship points. Is there any chance of Victoria inviting since I updated eoi on Jan 31 this year?

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello friends - has anybody heard of any Visa grant rejection due to diabetes/high blood pressure


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

rrama said:


> I have applied for nsw on Feb 8 with 60 + 5 state sponsorship. Can I expect an invite? My job code is 261313.
> 
> Also, I had applied for Victoria with 55 + 5 state sponsorship on Nov 11, 2016. Update the eoi on Jan 31 claiming 5 more for experience.. so total now is 60 + 5 statesponsorship points. Is there any chance of Victoria inviting since I updated eoi on Jan 31 this year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


State Sponsorship: It is very hard to predict they select based on the experience and feedback from industry panels feedback especially VIC. NSW will give importance to points from experience as well the English.

Hope you get your invite very soon. All the best.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Hello friends - has anybody heard of any Visa grant rejection due to diabetes/high blood pressure


There should not be any problems or Visa rejection due to diabetes/high blood pressure since both curable at very low cost. What I have read here earlier is that if the treatment cost is very high say more than 20000 dollars then may lead to problems.

Moreover, when I had a discussion with Doctor during our medicals, the doctor said these are all small problems nothing to do with Visa decision but he has seen people who are even having kidney problems getting their medicals done by getting their specialist opinions.

Nothing to worry about BP or diabetes.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sudeep73 said:


> Hello friends - has anybody heard of any Visa grant rejection due to diabetes/high blood pressure




I saw one person who claimed he was referred to doctor again because if it. You can search the forum. Point to consider - not sure if that person was genuine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Omair77 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does victoria state asks for the proof of funds during the invitation process?


Generally they don't ask proof of funds but they will advice to have minimum funds to keep survive once landed VIC.


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Anyone received invite today?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Have not seen anyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kOKI (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey guys am a silent follower. Got mine invite today.
263111
55+5


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

kOKI said:


> Hey guys am a silent follower. Got mine invite today.
> 263111
> 55+5


Congrats Koki !!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kOKI said:


> Hey guys am a silent follower. Got mine invite today.
> 263111
> 55+5




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

kOKI said:


> Hey guys am a silent follower. Got mine invite today.
> 263111
> 55+5


Congrats koki, may we have your timeline please.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

kOKI said:


> Hey guys am a silent follower. Got mine invite today.
> 263111
> 55+5


congrats


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Experienced Friends have a question. for VISA lodge do we have to provide scanned copy of all pages of all passports (current, expired). please help


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Experienced Friends have a question. for VISA lodge do we have to provide scanned copy of all pages of all passports (current, expired). please help


I am not sure how much I am experienced; I know that only current passport bio-pages required while lodging the visa. Others are not required until specially asked by CO.


----------



## kOKI (Feb 8, 2017)

Vic Ack: Oct 31 2016
invite: 13/02/2017
263111
55+5


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

*ou have received a message in SkillSelect*

Hi ,

I received the following email from Skillselect :
15 Feb 2017

Dear XXXX
Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator

Did anyone else also get this email?

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## Shanners (Dec 4, 2014)

kOKI said:


> Hey guys am a silent follower. Got mine invite today.
> 263111
> 55+5


Thats great news! Could you just clarify something for me though - I thought the ICT categories were closed for VIC SS?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ravi2355 (Feb 1, 2017)

tse said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I received the following email from Skillselect :
> 15 Feb 2017
> ...


I suggest you login to see what is mentioned in skillselect. I received an email from skillselect but when I got the state nomination. The content was different from what is mentioned here.


----------



## arjunkumarrreddy (Dec 19, 2016)

guys,

I applied for family sponsorship 489 visa for the job code 261311 with 65 points including FS points.

When can i expect the invite? is there anyone applied for the 489 FS please advice.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

arjunkumarrreddy said:


> guys,
> 
> I applied for family sponsorship 489 visa for the job code 261311 with 65 points including FS points.
> 
> When can i expect the invite? is there anyone applied for the 489 FS please advice.


Haven't you applied for 190? 489 timelines are something I dont have any idea on. hope someone who applied just like you might have some idea and help you out. All the best.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Experienced Friends have a question. for VISA lodge do we have to provide scanned copy of all pages of all passports (current, expired). please help


All the pages are not required and also expired passport scan copy arent required. You may have to write down the number and other passport details of the expired one in form 80.


----------



## arjunkumarrreddy (Dec 19, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Haven't you applied for 190? 489 timelines are something I dont have any idea on. hope someone who applied just like you might have some idea and help you out. All the best.


yes bro i can apply for 190 but as you know the minimum cutoff for analyst programmer is 65 from past 2 years.So i thought of applying for 489 family Sponsorship.So looking for advice about the invite.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> All the pages are not required and also expired passport scan copy arent required. You may have to write down the number and other passport details of the expired one in form 80.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arjunkumarrreddy said:


> yes bro i can apply for 190 but as you know the minimum cutoff for analyst programmer is 65 from past 2 years.So i thought of applying for 489 family Sponsorship.So looking for advice about the invite.




Is it states anywhere? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

rvd said:


> Ninja_Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Got rejection after waiting for 17 weeks..
> ...


Sorry to hear that; did they provide any reason for rejection?


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> can somebody help me with the checklist of thing that need to be accomplished post getting invite. i did see such a list in some previous post so if somebody can please help.


Check list might be of some help for you :

Post Nomination Process

first of all arrange Medicals and PCC.

login PSK and arrange for PCC. In some cases it takes 12-15 days to get PCC. Case by case scenario.

login into SKILL SELECT >> Click apply visa>> create IMMI account login profile>> fill 17 page application (for skilled migration) and fill 9 page application ( health declaration).

first of all submit 9 page health declaration and Generate HAP ID for all dependents/kids and primary applicable. call panel physician and fix a date for medicals. HAP id is mandatory for booking appointment. sometime medicals takes 15 days depending upon the appointments available.

submit 17page form from IMMI account (do fill HAP id when you come across health assessment questions >> pay fee (need PAYPAL account/credit card/forex card) and submit application >> after that you need to upload PCC, job docs, form 80 and form 1221, IELTS/PTE etc.. 


form 80 and 1221 only for applicants who are 18+

submit application...

the whole process takes 2-3 weeks minimum...

i am also doing that...i got NSW Approval on 29Nov2016.[/QUOTE]

----_--------------+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+---+--&---



aussiedream87 said:


> Below for checklist and the following Forms and Documents are required:-
> 
> A) Forms
> 
> ...


----------



## arjunkumarrreddy (Dec 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Is it states anywhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no bro if we seen the people who got invited in past 16months its above 65 points only


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

arjunkumarrreddy said:


> no bro if we seen the people who got invited in past 16months its above 65 points only




Lots of 55+5 I can point out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Gokulkrishnamoorthy (Oct 12, 2016)

I've received invitation, sday (02/17), to apply for 190.

Regards,

Gokul Krishnamoorthy


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> I've received invitation, sday (02/17), to apply for 190.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gokul Krishnamoorthy


Kindly share your points breakdown and DOE.


----------



## Gokulkrishnamoorthy (Oct 12, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Kindly share your points breakdown and DOE.



ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
PTE-A : 10/01/16 (L74 R78 S87 W72)
ACS : 10/19/16 (6.5 yrs - 4yrs = 0 pts)
EOI(190) & VIC SS: 10/20/16
VIC SS Ack: 10/21/16
ITA: 02/17/17
Points : 30(Age) + 15 (edu) + 10(PTE) + 5 (SS)

Regards,

Gokul Krishnamoorthy


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> PTE-A : 10/01/16 (L74 R78 S87 W72)
> ACS : 10/19/16 (6.5 yrs - 4yrs = 0 pts)
> EOI(190) & VIC SS: 10/20/16
> ...


Congratulations and all the best for further process.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

arjunkumarrreddy said:


> yes bro i can apply for 190 but as you know the minimum cutoff for analyst programmer is 65 from past 2 years.So i thought of applying for 489 family Sponsorship.So looking for advice about the invite.


65 points cutoff is for 189 not for 190 by chance if you mistakenly understood. As Hari said lot of 55+5 got their invite under 190.


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> PTE-A : 10/01/16 (L74 R78 S87 W72)
> ACS : 10/19/16 (6.5 yrs - 4yrs = 0 pts)
> EOI(190) & VIC SS: 10/20/16
> ...


Congratulations buddy!☺

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> I've received invitation, sday (02/17), to apply for 190.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gokul Krishnamoorthy


congratulations


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

arjunkumarrreddy said:


> yes bro i can apply for 190 but as you know the minimum cutoff for analyst programmer is 65 from past 2 years.So i thought of applying for 489 family Sponsorship.So looking for advice about the invite.


cut off was never in picture at least with Victoria. As long as you have min. requirements as mentioned in their website you should be good and lot of 55 pointers were invited under VIC.


----------



## Mashaik (Jan 24, 2017)

Vic ack: Oct 21st 2016
Invitation : 17th Feb 2017
261111
55+5


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Kindly share your points breakdown and DOE.


*
Hello, 

My name is Mubashir, I have also applied in Engineer Technologist Occupation in 189 & 190 (NSW)...But I wanted to apply for Victoria too. 

I read your signature and would like to ask few queries if you don't mind.*

1) Can you please let me know whether it is necessary to show* financial proof for Victoria*..?

2) And do you have any idea how long Victoria state take to send invitation >

I will be Really grateful if you can provide any info.


Regards, 

Mubashir.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> *
> Hello,
> 
> My name is Mubashir, I have also applied in Engineer Technologist Occupation in 189 & 190 (NSW)...But I wanted to apply for Victoria too.
> ...


Hope you won't mind if am answering since I am not in Engineer Technologist Occupation.

1. It is not mandatory to show proof of funds for VIC since it is general recommendation. If specifically asked then you can show all your Assets and Savings (including immediate family members).
2. General time frame for VIC after the acknowledgement is 12 weeks but sometimes it extends few more weeks depends on Job code.

All the best.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

rvd said:


> Hope you won't mind if am answering since I am not in Engineer Technologist Occupation.
> 
> 1. It is not mandatory to show proof of funds for VIC since it is general recommendation. If specifically asked then you can show all your Assets and Savings (including immediate family members).
> 2. General time frame for VIC after the acknowledgement is 12 weeks but sometimes it extends few more weeks depends on Job code.
> ...


No, I don't mind at all...Everyone is welcome..

Thank you for the clarification...Will Apply for Vic for sure now. 


Regards, 

Mubashir.


----------



## Gokulkrishnamoorthy (Oct 12, 2016)

rrama said:


> Congratulations buddy!☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Thank you!!


----------



## Gokulkrishnamoorthy (Oct 12, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> congratulations


Thank you!!


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

rvd said:


> Hope you won't mind if am answering since I am not in Engineer Technologist Occupation.
> 
> 1. It is not mandatory to show proof of funds for VIC since it is general recommendation. If specifically asked then you can show all your Assets and Savings (including immediate family members).
> 2. General time frame for VIC after the acknowledgement is 12 weeks but sometimes it extends few more weeks depends on Job code.
> ...


*Hi, 

Sorry to bother you again...I just have a quick question I am little confused about submitting 2nd EOI...Do I need to make a New "EOI ID" for Victoria state as I have already submitted for NSW and 189 ..?*

*If not, then how can I submit New EOI with old EOI ID...?
*
Regards, 

Mubashir.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> *Hi,
> 
> Sorry to bother you again...I just have a quick question I am little confused about submitting 2nd EOI...Do I need to make a New "EOI ID" for Victoria state as I have already submitted for NSW and 189 ..?*
> 
> ...



You have to create a separate EOI for VIC on your immi account and you need to apply in Victoria website as well. After applying in VIC website you will get acknowledgement from there your waiting for VIC starts.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

rvd said:


> You have to create a separate EOI for VIC on your immi account and you need to apply in Victoria website as well. After applying in VIC website you will get acknowledgement from there your waiting for VIC starts.


*Thank you for the quick reply....From your msg I understood about the new EOI for submission in VIC state but can you please elaborate about the "Apply in VIC website" part...? I don't know how to do that and does the same thing needs to be done for NSW as well or not...?*


Thank you again for quick reply. 

Regards, 



Mubashir


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> *Thank you for the quick reply....From your msg I understood about the new EOI for submission in VIC state but can you please elaborate about the "Apply in VIC website" part...? I don't know how to do that and does the same thing needs to be done for NSW as well or not...?*
> 
> 
> Thank you again for quick reply.
> ...


Check this page: Application Guide for Skilled Nominated (190) visa - Live in Victoria

Its like once you create a new EOI for Vic then you must set up an account and register yourself. Post that you need to fill in an application which is similar to EOI in SKILLSELECT. Its self-explanatory so you should be able to fill it up by urself. Post your queries if you have any so someone will help you out.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Check this page: Application Guide for Skilled Nominated (190) visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> Its like once you create a new EOI for Vic then you must set up an account and register yourself. Post that you need to fill in an application which is similar to EOI in SKILLSELECT. Its self-explanatory so you should be able to fill it up by urself. Post your queries if you have any so someone will help you out.


*
Thank you for the link and providing info....Already made the account in Vic website. 


Regards, 

Mubashsir. *


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi,

Anyone with 2613* job code got an invite this week from VIC?

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone with 2613* job code got an invite this week from VIC?
> 
> ...


Alternative option is to check on this url. Make sure you register yourself if you havent. https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## arjunkumarrreddy (Dec 19, 2016)

rvd said:


> 65 points cutoff is for 189 not for 190 by chance if you mistakenly understood. As Hari said lot of 55+5 got their invite under 190.


Thanks


----------



## Ahamik (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi, I haven't received the invite but they emailed me asking a clarification about the job prospectus that i could have in Victoria. I made an application on 16/02/2017 and received the email 17/02/2017.

Reply from my end was on 1902/2017.

Fingers Crossed


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

Just a Quick query...I have applied for Victoria State Yesterday (EOI + Victoria State Application)...

.The issue is When I was filling up the required info in Victoria State web they only gave me an option for IELTS English only not PTE *(I have both with Proficient level)*, So I gave them my IELTS details but in EOI I put PTE before, so I updated that EOI today morning with IELTS details.....

I just wanted to ask whether this will be an issue or should I tell victoria state ?

Any info regarding the issue will be very grateful. 

Mubashir.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a Quick query...I have applied for Victoria State Yesterday (EOI + Victoria State Application)...
> 
> ...


shouldnt be an issue as far as I know.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a Quick query...I have applied for Victoria State Yesterday (EOI + Victoria State Application)...
> 
> ...


my question to you will be when you have Proficient in IELTS and PTE why did you not update IELTS scores?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Guys, 
if I submitted an application to be invited for VIC under one EOI and they refused, can I apply another application under another EOI to VIC?

or I have to wait six months to re-apply?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Guys,
> if I submitted an application to be invited for VIC under one EOI and they refused, can I apply another application under another EOI to VIC?
> 
> or I have to wait six months to re-apply?


Better to wait. Passport number will be key so it may create unexpected issues in future. Till then try for another state if interested and available. All the best


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> my question to you will be when you have Proficient in IELTS and PTE why did you not update IELTS scores?


At the time of submitting the EOI to Victoria state I didn't know that on Victoria state application there's no option for IELTS (at least I couldn't find it)...There was no particular technical reason I had to submit English details I had both so i used PTE....Anyway, I have changed it now so it will match with Victoria State. 

Let's hope it won't be an issue.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

I think Vic considers both PTE and IELTS. You can update either one based the scores you achieved in each of the test.


---------------------------------------
Job Code:261111-ICT Business Analyst ACS:Oct'16 - 10 points 
PTE: 10 points 
Education:15 points 
Age:25 points 
Total points:60
189 EOI with 60 points : 22-Dec'16
190 EOI NSW 60+5 points: 24-Dec'16
Invited: 🤞

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Guys,
Is it mandatory to satisfy the minimum English score to apply Vic 190? For my occupation IELTS 7 is required. But I hv 8,7,7,6. Do you think, VIC will consider my application since I hv got 10+ experience as well?
Thanks.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi guys, just a quick question.

What amount of funds are suitable to mention on vic nomination application? I submitted my application yesterday and mentioned 15000 AUD. Did I mentioned less?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello Expats, posting this on behalf of my friend who is from a HR background. Does VIC sponsor HR people? I see HR Manager in CSOL list and candidates need 6 in English language and 5 years exp to be eligible for state sponsorship from VIC. 

*Please Advise! *


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

HI Folks,

Has the VIC opened the window for ICT BA code(261111) or it is still closed??

Thanks
Joe


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Closed till June 30th.



hjauhari said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> Has the VIC opened the window for ICT BA code(261111) or it is still closed??
> 
> ...


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Any comments please....




chamku said:


> Guys,
> Is it mandatory to satisfy the minimum English score to apply Vic 190? For my occupation IELTS 7 is required. But I hv 8,7,7,6. Do you think, VIC will consider my application since I hv got 10+ experience as well?
> Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Depends on the JOB Code you apply for, All ICT jobcodes have a special condition of Minimum 7 in modules.



chamku said:


> Any comments please....


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

chamku said:


> Any comments please....


7 is mandatory I believe. Try with PTE it is computer based test and possibility of getting 65+ (equivalent to 7 in IELTS) is easy. There are threads on that you can follow.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

chamku said:


> Any comments please....


I think it's mandatory to have proficient English (7 each in IELTS or 65 each in PTE) to submit VIC EOI *in some occupations*. It's better to wait till some senior member confirms this.

Also, having 10+ years of experience would put you ahead in the race for sure.

you can read more in,
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

it also states the assessment criteria of VIC.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> Has the VIC opened the window for ICT BA code(261111) or it is still closed??
> 
> ...


its closed for this financial year. It should be open from July 01 , 2017


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

umarmakyana said:


> Hi guys, just a quick question.
> 
> What amount of funds are suitable to mention on vic nomination application? I submitted my application yesterday and mentioned 15000 AUD. Did I mentioned less?


Yes Brother its less as mentioned in Victoria website...For individual (off-shore), you have to show *AUD 30,000. *
Check the direct web link below. 

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....minated-visa-subclass-190#MinimumRequirements


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

It looks, you have applied for 189 and 190 (vic and nsw). Did you create multiple eois for that?



DN7C said:


> I think it's mandatory to have proficient English (7 each in IELTS or 65 each in PTE) to submit VIC EOI *in some occupations*. It's better to wait till some senior member confirms this.
> 
> Also, having 10+ years of experience would put you ahead in the race for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

chamku said:


> It looks, you have applied for 189 and 190 (vic and nsw). Did you create multiple eois for that?


I didn't do it personally. My agent did it. Have to check from him


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Just for ur information, smtimes you may aware, for VIC there should be a different application in addition to Eoi. Hope you already submited it..




DN7C said:


> chamku said:
> 
> 
> > It looks, you have applied for 189 and 190 (vic and nsw). Did you create multiple eois for that?
> ...


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

chamku said:


> Just for ur information, smtimes you may aware, for VIC there should be a different application in addition to Eoi. Hope you already submited it..


I guess so because I received the acknowledgement from VIC a day or two after the submission. The Agent sent me all the relevant e-mail evidence.

Thanks for the info !


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Just curious, any idea if the Victoria Skilled Migration team works on Saturdays (and sends invites) ? My 16 weeks after acknowledgement are complete and I sent them an email asking for status of the application. 

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## menina80 (Nov 15, 2016)

hi, I was just wondering if you could help me. I applied to VIC on 7th January, and on 24th January they asked me for a commitment letter, as I have visited Australia before, but never Victoria. That is fine. I emailed back with my letter, but they never confirmed if they received it. Do they confirm receipt or do I just have to hope they got it? 
I am stressing in case it got lost in cyberspace, as they stated they'd close my case if they didn't hear form me within a month.

Also... hoe long after commitment letter submission can I hope to get a reply? The standard 12 weeks since 7 January?

Thanks!


----------



## Neha Grover (Apr 15, 2016)

menina80 said:


> hi, I was just wondering if you could help me. I applied to VIC on 7th January, and on 24th January they asked me for a commitment letter, as I have visited Australia before, but never Victoria. That is fine. I emailed back with my letter, but they never confirmed if they received it. Do they confirm receipt or do I just have to hope they got it?
> I am stressing in case it got lost in cyberspace, as they stated they'd close my case if they didn't hear form me within a month.
> 
> Also... hoe long after commitment letter submission can I hope to get a reply? The standard 12 weeks since 7 January?
> ...


Yes. They send you an acknowledgement email after receiving the commitment letter. And the wait time is 12 weeks after the first acknowledgment email which you receive after submitting the application not from the commitment letter.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Neha Grover said:


> Yes. They send you an acknowledgement email after receiving the commitment letter. And the wait time is 12 weeks after the first acknowledgment email which you receive after submitting the application not from the commitment letter.




Dont get why they went from 3-4 weeks back in 2015 to 12+ weeks now... quire sad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I personally think NSW should step up here, right now VIC is shouldering entire 60+5 pointers. No surprise they want to put it down and relax till June 2017.



andreyx108b said:


> Dont get why they went from 3-4 weeks back in 2015 to 12+ weeks now... quire sad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi guys. Two questions.

Do we have to get our experience verified by EA for Vic 190 even If we are not claiming points for it? My occupation is engineering technologist and it requires 2 years of experience for Vic 190.
I have 2 years of experience but i did not got it assessed from EA

Do we have to lodge a separate EOI for Vic 190 also or just the online application for Vic 190 is sufficient?


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I personally think NSW should step up here, right now VIC is shouldering entire 60+5 pointers. No surprise they want to put it down and relax till June 2017.




I agree with you. NSW selection criteria is putting more pressure on other states.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

I got rejection from NSW in December. Do I have to wait for 6 months before applying again? Does the wait have to be from DOE or the rejection date?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

bonkers911 said:


> I got rejection from NSW in December. Do I have to wait for 6 months before applying again? Does the wait have to be from DOE or the rejection date?




Unfortunately yes. Not sure whether it's DOE or rejection date, however, either way it does not matter for you as VIC closed till June 2017. You can definitely apply once they are open for application. Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Unfortunately yes. Not sure whether it's DOE or rejection date, however, either way it does not matter for you as VIC closed till June 2017. You can definitely apply once they are open for application. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I remember they closed it for IT professionals. Did they close it for everyone?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry, overlooked your Job code as I typed from mobile. Lets wait for experts who reapplied for VIC.



bonkers911 said:


> I remember they closed it for IT professionals. Did they close it for everyone?


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

bonkers911 said:


> I got rejection from NSW in December. Do I have to wait for 6 months before applying again? Does the wait have to be from DOE or the rejection date?


How come u got rejection from NSW?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

My bad, I mean VIC. NSW hasn't responded.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

bonkers911 said:


> My bad, I mean VIC. NSW hasn't responded.


Did u got ur experience assessed by EA? Did Victoria asked you to submit EA assessed experience?


----------



## treatOtrick (Feb 26, 2017)

guys I have been looking this thread like mad but couldnt find answer to my query

-do we have to notarize all the documents (CC,Degree,ACS,Ielts,Passport) before putting them in VIC SS portal?
-and can anyone kindly show me a sample CV for applying VIC SS


help greatly appreciated


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

treatOtrick said:


> guys I have been looking this thread like mad but couldnt find answer to my query
> 
> -do we have to notarize all the documents (CC,Degree,ACS,Ielts,Passport) before putting them in VIC SS portal?
> -and can anyone kindly show me a sample CV for applying VIC SS
> ...




No not needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Any updates from Victoria anyone? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## treatOtrick (Feb 26, 2017)

hari_it_ram said:


> No not needed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.



and can my CV for victoria contain the exact JDs that i used in applying for ACS?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

treatOtrick said:


> and can my CV for victoria contain the exact JDs that i used in applying for ACS?




JD for ACS will be on a high level, however, for VIC, they will get into project level mostly. I gave in detail role about each and every project. It's better to give in that fashion. Don't worry about the resume length. It went to 10 pages for me. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> JD for ACS will be on a high level, however, for VIC, they will get into project level mostly. I gave in detail role about each and every project. It's better to give in that fashion. Don't worry about the resume length. It went to 10 pages for me. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


In their website it says "Your CV should be around three to four pages long and must include:

-detailed descriptions of relevant tasks and responsibilities performed within all employment
-dates of employment (including month and year)
-dates of education and training."

So wouldn't it be a problem to submit a CV with 10 pages ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I dont think thats a big think to keep a check point. You can every well keep it within 3 to 4 pages, however, when you go in detail about each role and project, I really feel it wont fit in 4 pages. 

Throw up as much as info as possible so that you wont regret for not providing something in future ( I really regret for not including my Android and iPhone dev exp as I was showing more focus on Web application/Front end dev through out my CV). It does not cost much for me as I end up in successful nomination. If I had a rejection, missing out mobile dev would have sting me for years to come.



DN7C said:


> In their website it says "Your CV should be around three to four pages long and must include:
> 
> -detailed descriptions of relevant tasks and responsibilities performed within all employment
> -dates of employment (including month and year)
> ...


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

treatOtrick said:


> guys I have been looking this thread like mad but couldnt find answer to my query
> 
> -do we have to notarize all the documents (CC,Degree,ACS,Ielts,Passport) before putting them in VIC SS portal?
> -and can anyone kindly show me a sample CV for applying VIC SS
> ...




I think notarized is required . I sent all notarized

Cv sample 
Conplete ur personal detail 

Each experience should mention ur from n to dates 
same with degrees like above 

Give at least 3 references 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> I think notarized is required . I sent all notarized
> 
> Cv sample
> Conplete ur personal detail
> ...




No need of acs and ielts notarized 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I dont think thats a big think to keep a check point. You can every well keep it within 3 to 4 pages, however, when you go in detail about each role and project, I really feel it wont fit in 4 pages.
> 
> Throw up as much as info as possible so that you wont regret for not providing something in future ( I really regret for not including my Android and iPhone dev exp as I was showing more focus on Web application/Front end dev through out my CV). It does not cost much for me as I end up in successful nomination. If I had a rejection, missing out mobile dev would have sting me for years to come.


Hari - spot on and i completely agree. please provide as much details as possible in your resume but in a structured format. for VIC only your resume is between you and your nomination. they dont give a damn to points...they just need the right candidates...so please work on your resume please..


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I dont think thats a big think to keep a check point. You can every well keep it within 3 to 4 pages, however, when you go in detail about each role and project, I really feel it wont fit in 4 pages.
> 
> Throw up as much as info as possible so that you wont regret for not providing something in future ( I really regret for not including my Android and iPhone dev exp as I was showing more focus on Web application/Front end dev through out my CV). It does not cost much for me as I end up in successful nomination. If I had a rejection, missing out mobile dev would have sting me for years to come.


Too bad, my agent told me to stick to 4 pages and dang, I did.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

DN7C said:


> Too bad, my agent told me to stick to 4 pages and dang, I did.




I am not blaming all the agents. Few agent will never think from applicant perspective. All they see is $$$, and provide the service accordingly. 

When I had no idea about the process, had a contract with agent who told me to stick with NSW as I will never get VIC nomination due to VIC rejections and no offer from VIC. Ground reality is he had the agreement with the scope of one EOI and ViSa lodge. Creating new EOI for VIC will cost him time and can't charge out rightly. On Nov 30th got VIC nomination, I just wanted to prove him how bad is advise, however, wanted to wait till the grant , so that he will consider other applicants request more seriously.

Fortunately, had few misunderstanding and came out. Applied on my own from VIC EOI till VISA. 

Don't trust agents fully. 

Note - I have no intention to blame ALL the agents, I just had one bad agent. That's it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I am not blaming all the agents. Few agent will never think from applicant perspective. All they see is $$$, and provide the service accordingly.
> 
> When I had no idea about the process, had a contract with agent who told me to stick with NSW as I will never get VIC nomination due to VIC rejections and no offer from VIC. Ground reality is he had the agreement with the scope of one EOI and ViSa lodge. Creating new EOI for VIC will cost him time and can't charge out rightly. On Nov 30th got VIC nomination, I just wanted to prove him how bad is advise, however, wanted to wait till the grant , so that he will consider other applicants request more seriously.
> 
> ...


Agree with you hari_it_ram.
My agent always sticks with the rules and regulations. Sometimes, it is a plus point. He even checked the resume I prepared specially for the VIC EOI and did some corrections too. He has lived in Aus for some time and knows the structure of the Aus CV which was an advantage for me. I hope, he has done it properly. 

On the other hand, I have experience with another agent who just wanted to waste customers money and time.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

DN7C said:


> Agree with you hari_it_ram.
> 
> My agent always sticks with the rules and regulations. Sometimes, it is a plus point. He even checked the resume I prepared specially for the VIC EOI and did some corrections too. He has lived in Aus for some time and knows the structure of the Aus CV which was an advantage for me. I hope, he has done it properly.
> 
> ...




Lived in Aus for X years and know Aus in and out is a normal speech given by many agents. Glad that your agent taking time to look into your cv. Hope you will get the nomination very soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Lived in Aus for X years and know Aus in and out is a normal speech given by many agents. Glad that your agent taking time to look into your cv. Hope you will get the nomination very soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hi Hari, need help
I received invite from Victoria on 5h Jan, 2017, later I also got ack mail from NSW and submitted their initial fees of around 15k. Now I am in a confused state as I definitely want to go sydney as you all know the jobs are much higher as compared to Melbourne. As my Victoria VISA application end date is coming closer - 5th March, 2017, but still not received invite from NSW. Do you think that one who receives first NSW email will surely receive invite too??or I should go with Victoria before 5th Mar, 2017. I appreciate your help on this


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Lived in Aus for X years and know Aus in and out is a normal speech given by many agents. Glad that your agent taking time to look into your cv. Hope you will get the nomination very soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thanks for the wishes mate. I'm yet to understand the items of your timeline to make you a proper wish. So, best of luck to you too !


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Deposh said:


> Hi Hari, need help
> 
> I received invite from Victoria on 5h Jan, 2017, later I also got ack mail from NSW and submitted their initial fees of around 15k. Now I am in a confused state as I definitely want to go sydney as you all know the jobs are much higher as compared to Melbourne. As my Victoria VISA application end date is coming closer - 5th March, 2017, but still not received invite from NSW. Do you think that one who receives first NSW email will surely receive invite too??or I should go with Victoria before 5th Mar, 2017. I appreciate your help on this




NSW nomination approval is almost 99.99%. But why you went on to apply for NSW and pay 300$ when you already got the invite from VIC? I know it's personal decision. But if you ask me about whether you can go with VIC. I would say yes (not bcoz I got the invite from them  ). Job opportunities in both VIC and NSW is almost same. It's just a myth that NSW have more roles and jobs compare to VIC. If you are from IT background and luckily from front end dev, you can see 120+ openings in Melbourne alone. 

Is Sydney is bad? No. Definitely a grt option. But I wouldn't have applied for NSW after getting the invite from VIC  

If I were you, I will go with VIC and try to ( I know it's impossible) get refund from NSW. No one can predict when you will get the invite from NSW, if they send after March 5, then you will lose VIC nomination and will be in a position to answer VIC questions on why you ignored their nomination. 

Worst case (0.01%), if you get rejection from NSW after March 5, then it will be huge gamble from your end for trusting NSW. ( By this time your VIC invite would have already expired )

I would go with VIC  it's my personal view. Nothing to back by data other than 120+ job openings in Seek.com 

Choose wisely and All the best for the quick grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Mannath (Dec 13, 2016)

*EOI confusions...Please guide*

Hi All,

I have completed my PTE yesterday and got all 65+, that gives me 10 points.Points from other criteria make it to 65 points.

Age : 30 pts
Work Experince : 10 pts
PTE : 10 pts
Educational Qualification : 15 pts

I want to file an EOI on March 1st.I have few questions,could you please help me answering those :

1) My job code is 261313, is my score on par to get an invitation for my job code ?
2) If I submit an EOI now with 65 points, can I update that EOI in future for any changes?
3) Can I file multiple EOI's one for each state VIC and NSW?
4) What are my chances of getting a 189 invitation with my points and job code?What is the current trend?
5) What are my chances for state sponsorship from both VIC and NSW?What is the current trend?
6) What do 'Visa date of effect' mean? For occupation code 2613 the Visa date of effect is '14/07/2016 12:06 pm'. What to imply from that? 
7) Do I need to attempt PTE again for 79+, to push my case with 75 points ? Or for now is 65 points enough?

Please help me understand the above questions.

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have completed my PTE yesterday and got all 65+, that gives me 10 points.Points from other criteria make it to 65 points.
> 
> ...


My answers in the order of your questions:

1. Yes chances are high for your invite but it may take time.
2. Yes
3. Yes
4. You will get, I hope.
5. Unpredictable
6. As far as I know: Visa date of effect is EOIs submitted till that time is considered for invited on the round. According to last 189 invite round 04/01/2017 4:30 am for 2613. Higher points will immediately considered, the date of effect could be for all EOIs has the cutoff points (for 2613 cutoff is 65 points) 
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/15-febuary-2017-round-results.aspx

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

You can check 1364 invites are available till 30-Jun-2017 for 2613 category.

7. If you could get 75 points and update your EOI, chances of getting invite in very next round is highly possible.

All the best.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> NSW nomination approval is almost 99.99%. But why you went on to apply for NSW and pay 300$ when you already got the invite from VIC? I know it's personal decision. But if you ask me about whether you can go with VIC. I would say yes (not bcoz I got the invite from them  ). Job opportunities in both VIC and NSW is almost same. It's just a myth that NSW have more roles and jobs compare to VIC. If you are from IT background and luckily from front end dev, you can see 120+ openings in Melbourne alone.
> 
> Is Sydney is bad? No. Definitely a grt option. But I wouldn't have applied for NSW after getting the invite from VIC
> 
> ...


I agree on your thoughts, still I have a question on the above. 
Will DIBP issue invite on NSW SS when VIC invite is still valid. I am under the impression that DIBP will not issue. Nomination application is processed by states as they are working independently but as far as Invite is considered it is issued only by DIBP.


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Golden email teceived today @ 5:30 am IST

Please see my timelines

Business Analyst:

5/7- ACS : applied
14/8 - ACS : positive outcome
9/9- victoria :applied
21/9- victoria: acknowledged 
10/10- ACS : applied again for a review
21/10- ACS







ositive outcome
7/11- VETASSESS: Applied to validate my Degree for point test
5/12- VETASSESS: review completed
9/1- Victoria- invitation recd
14/2- Victoria- applied and docs uploaded*
28/2 - visa granted....


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

adckbj88 said:


> Golden email teceived today @ 5:30 am IST
> 
> Please see my timelines
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

adckbj88 said:


> Golden email teceived today @ 5:30 am IST
> 
> Please see my timelines
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

adckbj88 said:


> Golden email teceived today @ 5:30 am IST
> 
> Please see my timelines
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best..


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

haaa I think he will. 



rvd said:


> I agree on your thoughts, still I have a question on the above.
> Will DIBP issue invite on NSW SS when VIC invite is still valid. I am under the impression that DIBP will not issue. Nomination application is processed by states as they are working independently but as far as Invite is considered it is issued only by DIBP.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> haaa I think he will.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

rvd said:


> Thanks for the clarification.




However, let's wait for someone to clarify this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## 1252570 (Jul 1, 2016)

what is the waiting period for VIC nomination . Job code. 263111


----------



## varune (Feb 28, 2017)

*varune*



rahul1234 said:


> what is the waiting period for VIC nomination . Job code. 263111


Applied yesterday with 55 + 5 points. I am living in victoria for more than 2 years and got the response today. EOI invite is also open. However i've sent my child passport for renewal yesterday as well. Now have to wait till it comes as i can't get the medicals done without it.


----------



## 1252570 (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info..

I have 60+5 points.. So, I should get the invite from VIC if I submit the application.
I have heard that VIC is not giving nomination these days.

Thanks.


----------



## varune (Feb 28, 2017)

rahul1234 said:


> Thanks for the info..
> 
> I have 60+5 points.. So, I should get the invite from VIC if I submit the application.
> I have heard that VIC is not giving nomination these days.
> ...


I applied under system analyst category and they have not stopped the applications for people who already have 457 and in the country. That's what written on liveinvictoria website.


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

*Victoria nomination*

hello everyone,
I have got positive skill assessment as engineering technologist from Engineers Australia. My point distribution is as follows:

Age: 30
Education: 15
Experience: 5
Language: 10

What are the chances of getting an invite from Victoria State?


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

Did anyone get an invitation today? Is there any round?

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Waasuup (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Just joined yesterday. It's great to see so many kind and helping people in this thread. I would be awesome if someone to help clarify some of my doubts.

I'm applying for SS under ICT Project Manager 135112 since it's under CSOL and VIC is the only state with reasonable application criteria. (If I remember correctly WA requires 80 points and SA -needs an existing 12 month+ employer contract).

I submitted my EOI on 27th Feb and my points are as below:
- Age 32 (turning 33 end of March): *30*
- Education : *15*
- English: *20*
- Experience: *0 * (ACS deducted all my 6 years' experience since I had a non-ICT BA degree)
- SS: *5*
Total *65+5* points.

So my questions is what are the next steps? 
- Will it be DIBP that first decides on whether to grant my EOI status on skillselect? If so does that mean if they allow me to apply for SS then the EOI status changes and then I can apply on liveinvictoria in Jul once VIC opens SS for ICT?
- Or is it the other way round, and that the Status on skillselect will remain unchanged until I get a response for SS after applying in Jul?

Thanks in advance for anyone who can help me answer my questions.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rrama said:


> Did anyone get an invitation today? Is there any round?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Yes. A number of eng. got.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

I got an email from Victoria today, mentioning my uploaded CV doesn't have all the required information. I have to fill in all details about my roles and responsibilities within a month. Did anyone else get this mail?


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

J J M said:


> I got an email from Victoria today, mentioning my uploaded CV doesn't have all the required information. I have to fill in all details about my roles and responsibilities within a month. Did anyone else get this mail?


Yes many people have been asked to send revised resume. The resume needs to be in the format prescribed by the livein victoria website so please refer to the same. also please mention project details as well. the resume goes to IP members who will evaluate basis your resume so please do get this right. all the best


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi all

Can we file EOI for Victoria under ICT occupations now ?
Or it is still closed till 30 june 2017 ?

Thanks


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can we file EOI for Victoria under ICT occupations now ?
> Or it is still closed till 30 june 2017 ?
> ...


Yes it is closed until 30-Jun-2017

Please refer: Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Omair77 said:


> hello everyone,
> I have got positive skill assessment as engineering technologist from Engineers Australia. My point distribution is as follows:
> 
> Age: 30
> ...


Improve ur english score. u will get 189 invite easily with 20 english points


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

I have heard its easy to score 8 each in PTE
but problem is PTE is not conducted in Pakistan


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Omair77 said:


> I have heard its easy to score 8 each in PTE
> but problem is PTE is not conducted in Pakistan


Yeah thats the problem. if engineering technologist stays in the next year SOL u might get the invite.


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

umarmakyana said:


> Yeah thats the problem. if engineering technologist stays in the next year SOL u might get the invite.


I am hopeful to get invite this year


----------



## lakshnat (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi All. All the best to all people waiting out here like me. I am desperately waiting to get invite on 189 [2613 Job Code]

189 ACS Ack: 15-April-2016
PTE Score: 76
190 Vic SS Ack: 30-Nov-2016
Current Score: 60 + 5 (SS) points
Waiting for the great INVITE!!

Fingers crossed. Praying always!


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello All, I need quick clarification about Victoria nomination.

I know Victoria closed all IT occupations till Jun'17. But in their state website its allowing to fill the application. Can I fill the details and submit the application even though they closed? Will there be a chance they consider the application which is submitted now once they open in July'17.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

saikishoreal said:


> Hello All, I need quick clarification about Victoria nomination.
> 
> I know Victoria closed all IT occupations till Jun'17. But in their state website its allowing to fill the application. Can I fill the details and submit the application even though they closed? Will there be a chance they consider the application which is submitted now once they open in July'17.


You will get a regret email even if you can apply. Someone had mentioned here earlier. You can wait till 01-Jul-2017 for VIC. 

All the best.


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi All,

I received my VIC SS invite on 2 March. My job code is 261312. I had received my acknowledgement email on 26th Oct. wishing best luck to everyone with their applications. 

Thanks, 
Tanya


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

saikishoreal said:


> Hello All, I need quick clarification about Victoria nomination.
> 
> I know Victoria closed all IT occupations till Jun'17. But in their state website its allowing to fill the application. Can I fill the details and submit the application even though they closed? Will there be a chance they consider the application which is submitted now once they open in July'17.


Wont help! You need to wait until they reopen.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my VIC SS invite on 2 March. My job code is 261312. I had received my acknowledgement email on 26th Oct. wishing best luck to everyone with their applications.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my VIC SS invite on 2 March. My job code is 261312. I had received my acknowledgement email on 26th Oct. wishing best luck to everyone with their applications.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. Happy for you that your long wait ends at Invite. All the best for the further process.


----------



## Ravi2355 (Feb 1, 2017)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my VIC SS invite on 2 March. My job code is 261312. I had received my acknowledgement email on 26th Oct. wishing best luck to everyone with their applications.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my VIC SS invite on 2 March. My job code is 261312. I had received my acknowledgement email on 26th Oct. wishing best luck to everyone with their applications.
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my VIC SS invite on 2 March. My job code is 261312. I had received my acknowledgement email on 26th Oct. wishing best luck to everyone with their applications.
> 
> ...



Finally!

Congrats Tanya


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

My former employers are not give salary slips, what shoukd i do please suggest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vrandesh (Jan 30, 2016)

Received a grant for PR Visa 190 for Victoria.


----------



## Ravi2355 (Feb 1, 2017)

vrandesh said:


> Received a grant for PR Visa 190 for Victoria.


Congratulations. When did you apply? Was there an employment verification happened during the process.


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Guys, I know it's hard to tell the future, but, do you think 55+5 ICT applicants will have a chance when they start accepting applications again? I mean, has anyone seen anything like this before? I wonder if this is a red flag for future applicants. 

Meanwhile, I'm trying to improve my points though. Please, if you guys have seen this situation before, share your experience. Much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cahomehunt (Feb 25, 2017)

*Submitting for ACS process*

Hi friends,

I have total of 7 years experience and my first job title and current job's responsibilities are for software engineer. But in between i worked in different company for 1 year and my title and roles are for Quality Analyst experience. 

Question is, 

1. Should i keep this 1 year experience for submitting the ACS as its minimum experience they wont give the title as Tester/Quality Analyst.

2. or it would lead the confusion to give the title as 'Quality analyst' which will require State sponsorship? 

Please advise.


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks a lot Anushka 


Anushka_w said:


> Finally!
> 
> Congrats Tanya


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

vrandesh said:


> Received a grant for PR Visa 190 for Victoria.




How much time it took and any verification 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakshnat (Feb 25, 2016)

Congrats Tanya on the Vic invite .

Could you please let me know whats your DIBP score? So as to guess when will I get my 190 Vic invite?

Also is it onshore or offshore (outside Australia) processing?


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

lakshnat said:


> Congrats Tanya on the Vic invite .
> 
> Could you please let me know whats your DIBP score? So as to guess when will I get my 190 Vic invite?
> 
> Also is it onshore or offshore (outside Australia) processing?



Yes that will be helpful for many people.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> My former employers are not give salary slips, what shoukd i do please suggest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try to get consolidated statement from your HR for all the years as a single statement.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

ArchV said:


> Guys, I know it's hard to tell the future, but, do you think 55+5 ICT applicants will have a chance when they start accepting applications again? I mean, has anyone seen anything like this before? I wonder if this is a red flag for future applicants.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm trying to improve my points though. Please, if you guys have seen this situation before, share your experience. Much appreciated. Thanks!


Hopefully in next financial year(1st July 2017) they will start accepting but quota may lesser than earlier.

All the best.


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have been following up this group closely and I am happy to share with you guys that I got an invite from Victoria today.


Regards,
Mithun K

Role Applied for : System Analyst (261112)
Skill Assessment Lodged: 7th October 2016
Positive Reply: 20th October 3016
PTE Academic result : R : 69 , S : 80 , L : 84 , W : 74
Overall Score : 60
EOI Lodged (189) : 25th October 2016
State sponsorship application lodged (190 - Victoria) : 4th November 2016
Acknowledgment received : 4th November 2016
Invitation recieved : 8th March 2017


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

mithun121988 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been following up this group closely and I am happy to share with you guys that I got an invite from Victoria today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
How much funds did you mention in your application and did they inquire about proof of funds?


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

Omair77 said:


> Congratulations
> How much funds did you mention in your application and did they inquire about proof of funds?


Hey Omair,

Thanks!
I was not been asked for any proof as such. It actually varies from case to case.

Regards,
Mithun K


----------



## lakshnat (Feb 25, 2016)

Congrats Mithun on the invite! 

May I please know if your overall score of 60 includes 5 points from Victoria or is it excluding it? 

I am eagerly awaiting my invite by end of this month around the 3rd week and my score is 60+5.


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

mithun121988 said:


> Hey Omair,
> 
> Thanks!
> I was not been asked for any proof as such. It actually varies from case to case.
> ...


Alright

All the best for the future mithun


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

lakshnat said:


> Congrats Mithun on the invite!
> 
> May I please know if your overall score of 60 includes 5 points from Victoria or is it excluding it?
> 
> I am eagerly awaiting my invite by end of this month around the 3rd week and my score is 60+5.


Hey lakshnat,

Can you please share your points break down, occupation and date of EOI submission


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

lakshnat said:


> Congrats Mithun on the invite!
> 
> May I please know if your overall score of 60 includes 5 points from Victoria or is it excluding it?
> 
> I am eagerly awaiting my invite by end of this month around the 3rd week and my score is 60+5.


Hey Lakshnat,

My overall score is 60 excluding the state sponsorship , along with that it would be 65.

Regards,
Mithun K


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

Dear Friends - By gods grace and everybody's good wishes i have received my Direct Grant yesterday.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Dear Friends - By gods grace and everybody's good wishes i have received my Direct Grant yesterday.


Congratulations.. It is a wonderful moment for you and your family..
All the best..


----------



## GuruRaghavendra (Sep 21, 2016)

*Can we file an application when the category is closed?*

Hi,

I have been assessed positive in the category 261311(Analyst Programmer). It is mentioned that state sponsorship for this category is closed till June 2017. Can I now file an application for state sponsorship to Victoria? If I apply now will I be in the queue and can I expect a sponsorship?


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been assessed positive in the category 261311(Analyst Programmer). It is mentioned that state sponsorship for this category is closed till June 2017. Can I now file an application for state sponsorship to Victoria? If I apply now will I be in the queue and can I expect a sponsorship?


No, You can't apply!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lakshnat (Feb 25, 2016)

Great to know Sudeep...

I am just hoping I would oneday post like you. Waiting for 190 Vic invite. ATB!


----------



## lakshnat (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi Omair,
Hi Omair,

Here are my details.

ANZSCO Code: 2613 Software Programmer
Total points: 60
Applied for Both 189 & 190 Victoria
189 ACS acknowledgement: April 24th 2016
PTE score: 76 (striving for 79+)
Victoria SS Application & Acknowledgement: 30th Nov 2016
Invitation Received: [Eagerly Waiting]
VISA Lodged: [Very eagerly Waiting]


----------



## lakshnat (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the info Mithun..ATB!


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

lakshnat said:


> Hi Omair,
> Hi Omair,
> 
> Here are my details.
> ...


Good luck lakshnat


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

lakshnat said:


> Great to know Sudeep...
> 
> I am just hoping I would oneday post like you. Waiting for 190 Vic invite. ATB!


Offcourse you will be able to!!!i wish you quick result


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Dear Friends - By gods grace and everybody's good wishes i have received my Direct Grant yesterday.


*
Congrats sudeep73*


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been assessed positive in the category 261311(Analyst Programmer). It is mentioned that state sponsorship for this category is closed till June 2017. Can I now file an application for state sponsorship to Victoria? If I apply now will I be in the queue and can I expect a sponsorship?


unfortunately it doesnt work that way. U have to wait until they open the gates for you apply


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Dear Friends - By gods grace and everybody's good wishes i have received my Direct Grant yesterday.




Congrats Sudeep.


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi Frnds,

I have submitted NSW acknowledgement fees and waiting for invite. could you please help me as what is the avg time of invite after ack. fees. It's been a month now ............

R/
Deposh 
NSW ack email 6 Feb,17
NSW ack fees paid on 10 feb,17
NSW invite: waiting


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sudeep73 said:


> Dear Friends - By gods grace and everybody's good wishes i have received my Direct Grant yesterday.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks a lot 

My DIBP score is 60+5 points for SS. Job code is 261312. I got the Acknowledgement on 26th October 2016 and got invited by VIC on 2nd March. Hope this helps !



Omair77 said:


> Yes that will be helpful for many people.


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi,

Thanks a lot ! My score is 60 +5 SS points. I got my acknowledgement on 26th October and the invite came on 2nd March. It is an offshore application. All the best to you for the process. 

Thanks,
Tanya



lakshnat said:


> Congrats Tanya on the Vic invite .
> 
> Could you please let me know whats your DIBP score? So as to guess when will I get my 190 Vic invite?
> 
> Also is it onshore or offshore (outside Australia) processing?


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Today I completed 17 weeks from acknowledgement and received rejection email from Victoria a moment ago. 261313 , 60+5 points. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Experts just a random thought, does rejection from Victoria in anyway effect invitation from NSW. By the ways it's been 6momths I applied eoi but have not heard from NSW 🤔🤔😥😥

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have seen many people mentioning the acknowledgement mail from Victoria after submitting EOI. What is this acknowledgement mail for? I am confused about it and I have not received any such mail till now.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Omair77 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have seen many people mentioning the acknowledgement mail from Victoria after submitting EOI. What is this acknowledgement mail for? I am confused about it and I have not received any such mail till now.


Acknowledgement mail is the one you receive once you put in your application on Victoria website. This email contains your reference number and some other details.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

sainini said:


> Acknowledgement mail is the one you receive once you put in your application on Victoria website. This email contains your reference number and some other details.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the clarification


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Omair77 said:


> Thank you for the clarification


So did you get that mail or not


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

sainini said:


> So did you get that mail or not


No I did not get such mail


----------



## jhaamit (Sep 9, 2016)

I received Invitation mail from Victoria today.


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

jhaamit said:


> I received Invitation mail from Victoria today.


Congratulations!

All the best for the future


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jhaamit said:


> I received Invitation mail from Victoria today.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

sudeep73 said:


> Yes many people have been asked to send revised resume. The resume needs to be in the format prescribed by the livein victoria website so please refer to the same. also please mention project details as well. the resume goes to IP members who will evaluate basis your resume so please do get this right. all the best


Any idea where to send the revised resume? Is it to the same smpapplications Victoria email address from where I got the resume email?

Also, how long after the application will the acknowledgement email usually be sent?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

J J M said:


> Any idea where to send the revised resume? Is it to the same smpapplications Victoria email address from where I got the resume email?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how long after the application will the acknowledgement email usually be sent?




Why sending updated resume? Is it totally different? 

I think acknowledgment letter is sent 2-4 weeks after application (roughly)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Why sending updated resume? Is it totally different?
> 
> I think acknowledgment letter is sent 2-4 weeks after application (roughly)
> 
> ...


Yeah, Vic sent a mail asking my resume should contain detailed history of my employment.

Problem is I don't know if they got it or not (I sent it to the same email address).


----------



## lakshnat (Feb 25, 2016)

Guys,

Received Victoria 190 invite on Friday 10th March 

ANZCODE: 26313 Software Programmer
189 EOI: 23rd April 2016
PTE Score: 76
190 Victoria Acknowledgement: 30-Nov-2016
DIBP Score 60 points + 5 (Vic SS)
Victoria 190 Invite: 10-Mar-2017

Need to start working on document submission.

Please pour your ideas on how to fulfill the 2 years of mandatory working conditions first 2 years at Victoria upon arrival. Experienced 190-Permanent Residents can throw light on this. Will be helpful.


----------



## lakshnat (Feb 25, 2016)

J J M said:


> Any idea where to send the revised resume? Is it to the same smpapplications Victoria email address from where I got the resume email?
> 
> Also, how long after the application will the acknowledgement email usually be sent?


Dear JJM,

Victoria did ask me to send updated resume. They even asked me to state reasons as to why I had not visited Victoria yet, but have visited Queensland. I gave my reasons for the same.

Once I submitted my updated resume and answers, I received an ack email along with a reference number stating my file was updated. This I received on the very day I submitted my updated resume.

So ideally, you should get it once you send the updated CV. Please check if your mail is gone, and not in drafts.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

lakshnat said:


> Dear JJM,
> 
> Victoria did ask me to send updated resume. They even asked me to state reasons as to why I had not visited Victoria yet, but have visited Queensland. I gave my reasons for the same.
> 
> ...


Did you send to [email protected]? I did send the mail with the attached resume to that address, but no response as of yet.


----------



## lakshnat (Feb 25, 2016)

J J M said:


> Did you send to [email protected]? I did send the mail with the attached resume to that address, but no response as of yet.


Yes, thats the email id I sent to. Did you receive any kind of reference number from them?


----------



## Vipiny (Jun 28, 2016)

J J M said:


> Did you send to [email protected]? I did send the mail with the attached resume to that address, but no response as of yet.


Sometimes acknowledgement emails are not received, same thing happened with me as well. So after some days I again sent the email to make sure they have received. The second time when I sent the email, i got the acknowledgement email within couple of hours. I would recommend you to send the mail again.


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

Vipiny said:


> Sometimes acknowledgement emails are not received, same thing happened with me as well. So after some days I again sent the email to make sure they have received. The second time when I sent the email, i got the acknowledgement email within couple of hours. I would recommend you to send the mail again.


I have not received the acknowledgement email yet. I have applied through an agent. Should I mail myself or ask my agent to do it?


----------



## Vipiny (Jun 28, 2016)

Omair77 said:


> I have not received the acknowledgement email yet. I have applied through an agent. Should I mail myself or ask my agent to do it?



I believe you are mentioning about your application acknowledgment whereas JJM is inquiring about an acknowledgement email in relation to the resume he sent to them. You will receive the acknowledgement of your application logged within one month...it varies. 

JJM has to send the email again with attachement.


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

Vipiny said:


> I believe you are mentioning about your application acknowledgment whereas JJM is inquiring about an acknowledgement email in relation to the resume he sent to them. You will receive the acknowledgement of your application logged within one month...it varies.
> 
> JJM has to send the email again with attachement.


yes true, I am inquiring about the acknowledgement email regarding application submission. So, I believe I dont have to mail them except waiting for the mail


----------



## sreejithgs78 (Nov 12, 2016)

maverick27 said:


> Has anyone received Victorian Sponsorship decision recently? I have applied in December and its been more than 15 weeks, but still no clue about the decision...any December applicants for VSS out there still awaiting decision????


still waiting.. ialso lodged for victoria state sponsorship ..acknoledgment came on Dec 1st 2016


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

I've sent the email again. Here's hoping they send an acknowledgment mail this time.

One question, do we get acknowledgment mails for Vic and NSW applications, or do we get for 189 EOIs also?


----------



## ebushnaq (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I have got acknowledgment from Victoria on 4th of October 17 (more than 5 months now), and I've received anything from them since then. Is that near normal? anyone else in the same boat? 

Business Analyst 261111, 55points+5


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

Has anyone received an invite today?

261313 code and submitted eoi first on 10 Nov 2016, acknowledgement received on 11 Nov 2016 from Victoria with 55 + 5 state sponsorship points.

Resubmitted eoi with updated experience 5 points as 60 + 5 state sponsorship on 31 Jan 2017.

I am waiting for an invite.. missed this round too 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Still no response from Vic..:sad: I have a feeling it's the time the mail is sent (early morning for them). By the time they get to their computer, 100s of mails have already pushed it down.


----------



## 87siva (May 11, 2016)

*Application Submission*

Hi,

Can anyone please let me know if we can submit Victoria state sponsorship application for Software Engineer - 261313 during the period of temporary closure or it is of no use submitting now and has to be submitted only when they open on June 30th 2017 ?

Thanks, 
Siva


----------



## sandy131 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Guys
I am a PR with Victoria state nomination.
Have been living in Sydney for the past 3 months, haven't updated in the survey yet.
I understand its a moral obligation and not mandatory to stay in Victoria.
Would it be a problem if i happen to apply for citizenship? Any idea?
Thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

87siva said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if we can submit Victoria state sponsorship application for Software Engineer - 261313 during the period of temporary closure or it is of no use submitting now and has to be submitted only when they open on June 30th 2017 ?
> 
> ...


No you can't. Just wait and apply in July


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

J J M said:


> Still no response from Vic..:sad: I have a feeling it's the time the mail is sent (early morning for them). By the time they get to their computer, 100s of mails have already pushed it down.


So should I resend the mail or should I wait a few more days for any sort of reply?


----------



## rrama (Feb 2, 2017)

rrama said:


> Has anyone received an invite today?
> 
> 261313 code and submitted eoi first on 10 Nov 2016, acknowledgement received on 11 Nov 2016 from Victoria with 55 + 5 state sponsorship points.
> 
> ...


I had sent Victoria state migration team a follow up mail and received a rejection quoting "While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria."

My technical stream us JAVA. What a waste of time 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Chances for 60+5 pointers?


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Dear All,

Someone please advise, can i apply for 263111 for Vic, i have seen candidates in ICT role getting invitation from Vic, but all ICT job codes a temporarily suspended in Vic website .Then how few are getting invites. Can i try as well if there are relaxation in temp suspension.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

ozielover said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Someone please advise, can i apply for 263111 for Vic, i have seen candidates in ICT role getting invitation from Vic, but all ICT job codes a temporarily suspended in Vic website .Then how few are getting invites. Can i try as well if there are relaxation in temp suspension.




Whoever is getting invited would have applied prior to Nov'16. I haven't seen in any or in this group getting invited post Nov'16.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## shravank30 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi there

Any Chances of getting an invite as Software Tester ANZSCO Code 261314 with 55+5 points ?

I specialize in Automation testing.

I am working in MLB on a 457 Visa

Cheers


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

shravank30 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Any Chances of getting an invite as Software Tester ANZSCO Code 261314 with 55+5 points ?
> 
> ...




You have great edge for getting the nomination. When did you submit the application before the Nov 30 2016?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## shravank30 (Aug 15, 2012)

hari_it_ram said:


> You have great edge for getting the nomination. When did you submit the application before the Nov 30 2016?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I have not submitted my Application as yet.
I have just completed my 457 Visa Application submission.

Lot of work pressure due to relocation as well as making arrangements to move

Will be applying for the PR as soon as the 457 Visa comes through and I move to MLB

Anyways fresh applications are closed till June, so cant apply immediately
Will keep all papers ready and submit the application as soon as it opens.

I was having second thoughts on applying as I was told that VIC is not nominating Software Testers unless they have at least 70-75 points, but if the members feel that I stand a good chance, will apply

Thanks for advising


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

J J M said:


> Still no response from Vic..:sad: I have a feeling it's the time the mail is sent (early morning for them). By the time they get to their computer, 100s of mails have already pushed it down.


So I sent a mail asking for confirmation if they got my resume and this time I scheduled it to be sent automatically at about 9:30 their time. And this time, I got reply from them saying the application is updated.

But......pretty soon after that, they sent their generic mail saying while I met minimum requirements, other candidates were able to show their proficiency better and so my application is not accepted. My role was a software engineer and I applied with the job of engineering technologist.

Don't know if they are taking any software professionals at this point in time,


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum; and just submitted the EOI for 190 both NSW and VIC on 27 March 2017. After reading all these threads I am not able to predict any trend or possibility on 60+5 pointers in near future.
Could someone suggest or update on the chances of invite for 261313 on 60+5 (SS).


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

ANAIN said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum; and just submitted the EOI for 190 both NSW and VIC on 27 March 2017. After reading all these threads I am not able to predict any trend or possibility on 60+5 pointers in near future.
> Could someone suggest or update on the chances of invite for 261313 on 60+5 (SS).


For VIC ICT occupations are closed till July 2017, so invitation from VIC is not possible until July 2017. 
Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria

By the for VIC you need to apply separately on VIC website Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria

Regarding NSW, I am not sure. I heard that at the end of FY invites may be less.

All the best.


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

I have received my nomination and invitation today from VICTORIA


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

rvd said:


> For VIC ICT occupations are closed till July 2017, so invitation from VIC is not possible until July 2017.
> Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria
> 
> By the for VIC you need to apply separately on VIC website Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria
> ...


Thanks 

Can I apply separately on VIC website before July 2017 or should I wait for opening of ICT codes in Victoria. I read few blogs about rejection of application who have applied after Nov 2016 and ban for next 6 months.
Please suggest...


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

ANAIN said:


> Thanks
> 
> Can I apply separately on VIC website before July 2017 or should I wait for opening of ICT codes in Victoria. I read few blogs about rejection of application who have applied after Nov 2016 and ban for next 6 months.
> Please suggest...


It is good to wait till July 2017 to apply on VIC website.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Omair77 said:


> I have received my nomination and invitation today from VICTORIA




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Omair77 said:


> I have received my nomination and invitation today from VICTORIA




Congratz whats ur timeline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> Congratz whats ur timeline
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See my signature bro


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Omair77 said:


> See my signature bro




Its not visible on tapa talk mobile anyways its ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Omair77 said:


> See my signature bro


Congratulations


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Omair77 said:


> See my signature bro


Hi bro, just wondering. Since you got the invite, what documents is needed for the visa lodge? And more importantly, do you pay after lodging the visa, or after after getting a positive outcome for the visa(getting your pr)?


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Lodged EOI today 189/190. Waiting game again. :')


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

markymark5 said:


> Lodged EOI today 189/190. Waiting game again. :')




Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

markymark5 said:


> Lodged EOI today 189/190. Waiting game again. :')


Your Anzsco code and Points?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi All

For people working in Victoria how soon are you getting invite at present. I am at present in Sydney but I have offer from employer in Victoria for my skill. If I apply now by when I can expect invite. 

Any body tracking for onshore applicants for Victoria.

Regards,
Ridhi


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

charansingh.sai said:


> No you can't. Just wait and apply in July


Hi Sai,

Still having doubt regarding this whether one can apply on their site or not as there is no official information on this. We only know; they are not issuing invites to users who applied after November 2016.
The question is if it is possible to apply on Victoria site there will be number of profiles already in the queue once they will re-open ICT codes. If some Expat can through light on this will be really helpful.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Your Anzsco code and Points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


263111 65+5 pts.
Lodged EOI but not applied to VIC yet. Waiting for July when they will re-open 190 invitation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dont think offer has any impact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

What's the latest on VICs 190?


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I have 65 points for 189 EOI lodged on 27 Mar 17 and also have applied for State Sponsored Visa for VIC and NSW with 70 points on 31 Mar 17 for Mechanical Engineer Skill code 233512.

Please let me know what are the tentative timelines for invitation or if anyone have recently received the invitation for similar points in Mechanical Engineer Skill.

Thanks,
Prashant

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

ANAIN said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> Still having doubt regarding this whether one can apply on their site or not as there is no official information on this. We only know; they are not issuing invites to users who applied after November 2016.
> The question is if it is possible to apply on Victoria site there will be number of profiles already in the queue once they will re-open ICT codes. If some Expat can through light on this will be really helpful.


Applying in the site won't help now as they will reply with regret email. I am not sure about whether that will be considered as rejection or not. If VIC considers this application as rejection then you cannot apply for another 6 months.

In all words it is good to wait until the VIC gate opens for ICT applicants.

All the best.


----------



## liulingyanlily (Feb 28, 2017)

Any idea if I should apply for Victoria nomination for chemist with 60+5 points in May/June or July 2017??
I have PhD but it was completed 10 years ago outside Australia.

Could not find any information whether they still have vacancies for nomination for "chemist" category.


----------



## amaljosegeorge (Aug 21, 2016)

Just got skill assessment as Registered Nurse - Medical. We satisfy all requirements for Vic 190 nomination . I would like to know if the is any Registered Nurses here who got Vic nomination and how long it will take?


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi , after getting grant 190 what is the max time to finally sattle there . I want to go after 2 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

umaerkhan said:


> Hi , after getting grant 190 what is the max time to finally sattle there . I want to go after 2 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every Visa Grant will come with a IED given in the email 
(Initial Entry date)
You have to enter Australia once before that date or else your visa will lapse
Having entered you can leave in a day or 2 also and come back to settle after 2 years

Cheers


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Every Visa Grant will come with a IED given in the email
> 
> (Initial Entry date)
> 
> ...




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amkun (Feb 13, 2016)

HI all,

I have 14 Yrs of experience 
Post grad in computers
IELTS score of 8.5, 8.5 , 7, 7 in LRWS. 
Claiming spouse points 
over 40 years. 

Overall 60+5 and planning to apply for VIC as soon as it opens up for 261313. I wanted to know is there a document which we need to attach to our application. If anyone has a detailed process and a template, can you share it with me .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

My brother has bs telecommunication (not engineering degree) from pakistan and he is fresh graduate, can i apply for ACS , or need some experience TIA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umaerkhan said:


> My brother has bs telecommunication (not engineering degree) from pakistan and he is fresh graduate, can i apply for ACS , or need some experience TIA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he needs 2-4 years of experience. https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Can he try Engineers Australia for Telecom Engg or Engineering Technologist ?

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I think he needs 2-4 years of experience. https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi friends, Need an urgent help to fill employement details in EOI.

my wife had 5 years of experience in business analayst role. 25/june/2011 to 26/july/2016.

In acs they have mentioned the following employment after may 2013 is considered to work as business analyst.

I filled her EOI on october 2016. While filling the employement details I had entered her total work experience ,that is from 25/june/2011 to 26/july/2016. so total 5 years and i selected YES for relevent experience. 

end of submission of the eoi I noticed in points break down table . that is for her experience system awarded 10 points.

But acs deducted 2 years . but for remaining 3 years she will be getting 5 points. 

actually in total it is showing as 70 points but she need to have 65 points only. 

Now its been almost 6 months . still we are waiting for489 visa invitation.

Kindly advise me does this employment details which i entered will it create any problems ? for getting invitation

kindly contact me <*SNIP*> if any one knows more about this issue.
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

venkatfcb said:


> Hi friends, Need an urgent help to fill employement details in EOI.
> 
> my wife had 5 years of experience in business analayst role. 25/june/2011 to 26/july/2016.
> 
> ...






As per my knowledge it may because eoi is based on claim point and if its selected you must have proofs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatfcb said:


> Hi friends, Need an urgent help to fill employement details in EOI.
> 
> my wife had 5 years of experience in business analayst role. 25/june/2011 to 26/july/2016.
> 
> ...



You should immediately edit the EOI and show the correct effective date for the experience as per ACS assessment 
As soon as you do that, the points will come down to 65 as they should have been in the first place

As you have not got an invite as yet, no harm done except that you have wasted the last 6 months, as the EOI will be considered as lodged today 

If you do not edit the EOI and you do get an invite based on the wrong information and you submit your visa application and pay the fees, your application will surely be rejected as the CO will be able to verify that you have misrepresented the dates.
Your visa fees will be down the drain.

Experienced members may like to confirm

Cheers


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

newbienz said:


> As you have not got an invite as yet, no harm done except that you have wasted the last 6 months, as the EOI will be considered as lodged today.
> 
> You should immediately edit the EOI and show the correct effective date for the experience as per ACS assessment
> As soon as you do that, the points will come down to 65 as they should have been in the first place
> ...



Thanks . but let me know what is employement date should i need to mention now.Total experience starts from 25/ june/ 2011 and ends in 26/July / 2016. 

in acs report report they mentioned the following employement after may 2013 will be considered as relavent work experience . kindly let me know now what should i need to fill in employement start date and end date in EOI.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatfcb said:


> Thanks . but let me know what is employement date should i need to mention now.Total experience starts from 25/ june/ 2011 and ends in 26/July / 2016.
> 
> in acs report report they mentioned the following employement after may 2013 will be considered as relavent work experience . kindly let me know now what should i need to fill in employement start date and end date in EOI.
> 
> ...


Start date will be 1st June 2013
End date will be blank if she is still continuing to work in the same job

Cheers


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Start date will be 1st June 2013
> 
> End date will be blank if she is still continuing to work in the same job
> 
> ...




are you sure can i update as 1 st june 2013


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatfcb said:


> are you sure can i update as 1 st june 2013
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are confusing the dates

Your wife started working on 25th June 2011 but ACS deducted 2 years so that means that her starting date should be 1st July.

But in your,opening post you said that ACS have specifically said that all experience after may 2013 is to be counted then the starting date becomes 1st June 2013

But in my opinion you should not take. A chance and show 1st July 2013 as the starting date to be on the safe side in case the assessor has made a typo


Please wait for the more experienced members to confirm 
Cheers


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

newbienz said:


> You are confusing the dates
> 
> Your wife started working on 25th June 2011 but ACS deducted 2 years so that means that her starting date should be 1st July.
> 
> ...




sorry her start date is 23/05/ 2011 and end date is 27/06/2016 . 

in acs the following employment after may 2013 is considered as relavent work experience.

so now i need to fill as 1/june / 2013rite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatfcb said:


> sorry her start date is 23/05/ 2011 and end date is 27/06/2016 .
> 
> in acs the following employment after may 2013 is considered as relavent work experience.
> 
> ...


That's right
And as this job is over, you can put the end date as 27/06/16 instead of leaving it blank

Cheers


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

newbienz said:


> That's right
> And as this job is over, you can put the end date as 27/06/16 instead of leaving it blank
> 
> Cheers




Thanks dude now its reflecting correctly as 65 points. again i need to wait for 6 months ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatfcb said:


> Thanks dude now its reflecting correctly as 65 points. again i need to wait for 6 months ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get the invite tomorrow or not get it for 2 years..

There is no use trying to guess what's going to happen.
You have done your part and there is nothing more you can do.
So relax

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Any idea guys, till date they have cleared the state invite to analyze the possibility of reopen ICT codes in July month. As stated by Victoria they have suspended the state nomination to clear the backlogs.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

> Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria





> Due to a large volume of skilled visa nomination applications received, applications for Information and Communications Technology (ICT) occupations will be closed until *30 June 2017*.


Application for ICT is closed until June 30 so I assume it will re-open on July 1.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi there

Does having a job in Victoria and already working on a 457 visa increases or decreases your chances of getting a 190 Invite ?

I am a software engineer 


Cheers


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

*Evidence of Genuine Marriage*

Hi,

Can someone please let me know what are the documents that have been uploaded for for 190 Visa Application with regards to evidence of relationship with the spouse?

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please let me know what are the documents that have been uploaded for for 190 Visa Application with regards to evidence of relationship with the spouse?
> 
> ...


Marriage Certificate,
Passport of both having Spouse mentioned
Child's Birth Certificate

The above are sufficient if married before a while or if it is a recent marriage then following can be added along with the above:

Marriage Invitation
Marriage Photos, Casual photos
Affidavits from both parents
If any friends or relatives in Australia can get affidavit from them

All the best


----------



## amaljosegeorge (Aug 21, 2016)

I am in the process of applying for Vic 190 nomination. Whats is the format of the skill assessment and language certificate to be attached ? Scanned copy of the original? Scanned copy of the certified colour copy? Please help. Vic website just say scanned copy!


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi All, 
I have a basic question. I tend to lodge an application to Visa 190 for Victoria State. If I get an invitation from them, can Victoria ask me to live in a rural territory? 
Or if I grant my visa, may I live where ever I want in the same state? 

Thanks
Tolga

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

mtakkol said:


> Hi All,
> I have a basic question. I tend to lodge an application to Visa 190 for Victoria State. If I get an invitation from them, can Victoria ask me to live in a rural territory?
> Or if I grant my visa, may I live where ever I want in the same state?
> 
> ...




No you can live anywhere you want in VIC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mtakkol said:


> Hi All,
> I have a basic question. I tend to lodge an application to Visa 190 for Victoria State. If I get an invitation from them, can Victoria ask me to live in a rural territory?
> Or if I grant my visa, may I live where ever I want in the same state?
> 
> ...


If you apply under 190 you can stay anywhere in Victoria including Melbourne 

If you apply under 489, you can stay anywhere in Victoria except Melbourne 

If you plan to stay and work in a region except Melbourne, it's easier to get the 489 nomination as compared to 190

Cheers


----------



## joes1977 (Mar 31, 2016)

I have applied for NSW 190 on 22/08/2016 with initially 55+5 = 60 points and on 30/03/2017 I updated it with 65+5 = 70 points when I cleared by English. I havent received any correspondence from NSW. Anybody can advise how do I track my application? This was done by my agent and I'm really not sure how do I check the status.

As ICT is suspended in Victoria, I'm awaiting for July1 to apply there. Would 70 points good to get through? I have hardly 2 months until August when it opens as I turn 40 yrs by August and loose my 10 points on age.


----------



## amaljosegeorge (Aug 21, 2016)

Applied for Vic State sponsorship as Registered Nurse( Medical), 55+5. Fingers crossed!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Victoria’s visa nomination occupation lists have been updated to reflect these changes - effective immediately.

Occupations removed from Victoria's visa nomination occupation lists are:

Engineering and Building

312511 Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson
133513 Production Manager (Mining)
233513 Production or Plant Engineer

Biotechnology and Science

234999 Natural and Physical Science Professionals nec
234599 Life Scientists nec
132511 Research and Development Manager

Education

242211 Vocational Education Teacher (Trades)
242211 Vocational Education Teacher (Non-Trades)

Trades

342211 Electrical Linesworker
342414 Telecommunications Technician


----------



## amaljosegeorge (Aug 21, 2016)

Is there anybody applying for Vic state nomination these day? Any ICT professionals who applied before Nov 2016 still waiting for response? Have they cleared blacklogs?


----------



## amaljosegeorge (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank god..I just now got 190 Invitation from Victoria. Application submitted on 17/04/2017..no acknowledgement, direct nomination!


----------



## Vmk (Mar 29, 2017)

amaljosegeorge said:


> Thank god..I just now got 190 Invitation from Victoria. Application submitted on 17/04/2017..no acknowledgement, direct nomination!


Points break down pls?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

amaljosegeorge said:


> Thank god..I just now got 190 Invitation from Victoria. Application submitted on 17/04/2017..no acknowledgement, direct nomination!



How does your score sheet look like buddy?


----------



## amaljosegeorge (Aug 21, 2016)

Vmk said:


> amaljosegeorge said:
> 
> 
> > Thank god..I just now got 190 Invitation from Victoria. Application submitted on 17/04/2017..no acknowledgement, direct nomination!
> ...





shets said:


> amaljosegeorge said:
> 
> 
> > Thank god..I just now got 190 Invitation from Victoria. Application submitted on 17/04/2017..no acknowledgement, direct nomination!
> ...


55+5, Bachelor degree, 2 year exp, ielts 7 all, age points 30


----------



## amaljosegeorge (Aug 21, 2016)

I think its a great time for occupations other than ICT to apply, because they have very less applications coming up these days. So they might consider as in my case very soon.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amaljosegeorge said:


> 55+5, Bachelor degree, 2 year exp, ielts 7 all, age points 30


ANZSCO code ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amaljosegeorge said:


> Thank god..I just now got 190 Invitation from Victoria. Application submitted on 17/04/2017..no acknowledgement, direct nomination!




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amaljosegeorge (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey people, I would like to share what I did regarding CV( I applied on 18/04/2017 and Invitation on 20/04/2017)
1) Times New roman 12
2) Make all headings as in their template.
3) In employment history, highlight position with shading using colour. 
4) Make subheading under each job you held,Job details( position, dates, full time, hours per week) employer profile( small discription about the company), Duties and Respo, Achievements.
5) In conclusion of CV add a small paragraph about how your skills will fit job market in Vic( just do a little reseach) and about how you are job ready in Vic
6) Ideally CV should be 5-6 pages
7) Account all gaps
8)Education
Documents I attached were, Vic dec, Skill assessment, english, degree certi, passports of self and dependents.

Another small tip(dont know if its of use, but I strongly believe that it helped me)- I didnt answer the question about how many DIBP points. Why we should give all info, I think not answering that question will prompt them to check your EOI to have a initial assessment. In the vic application you need to fill your points not including Vic nomination points. So if we dont fill that area during application, they will be forced to check your EOI and in that they will see additional 5 points than what they might have seen if you have filled in Vic application. Kind of mind game. If I had filled points in Vic application it would have been 55. But when I forced them to check my EOI without filling that area, they saw 60. Just my thought...you may feel funny though.


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

*Regarding Recent Visa Announcements By Australian Government*

Hi All,

I have been reading in the news , the recent announcements made by the Australian government in 457 Work Visa and Citizenship application requirements. Any thoughts if this might also have an impact on the 190 Visa applicants? Also, In the Immitracker dashboard for 190 Visa, I dont see the grants after 19/04/2017. 

Thanks.
Tanya


----------



## amaljosegeorge (Aug 21, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been reading in the news , the recent announcements made by the Australian government in 457 Work Visa and Citizenship application requirements. Any thoughts if this might also have an impact on the 190 Visa applicants? Also, In the Immitracker dashboard for 190 Visa, I dont see the grants after 19/04/2017.
> 
> ...


Not going to be a huge impact and all. May slow down a bit due to adjustments in Occupation lists.


----------



## amaljosegeorge (Aug 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> amaljosegeorge said:
> 
> 
> > 55+5, Bachelor degree, 2 year exp, ielts 7 all, age points 30
> ...





andreyx108b said:


> amaljosegeorge said:
> 
> 
> > Thank god..I just now got 190 Invitation from Victoria. Application submitted on 17/04/2017..no acknowledgement, direct nomination!
> ...


Thanks

254418


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tanya i m in the same boat , when dis u lodged application and co asked for medical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Does DIBP do the employment verification after PCC n medical ? And which team is slow brisbane or adelaide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serta (Mar 21, 2017)

*Eng.Tech. to Victoria*

Hi guys,

I'm thinking to apply to Victoria as Eng. Tech. with 65 points.

Is there anyone who ever tried/experienced ?
Do I have a chance to be invited?

Thank you very much and good luck all..


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi,

I submitted my application on 23rd March . CO contacted on 3rd April for Medicals. We submitted the information on 6th April. The CO is from Brisbane team. Waiting to hear from them now. How about you?

Thanks,
Tanya




umaerkhan said:


> Does DIBP do the employment verification after PCC n medical ? And which team is slow brisbane or adelaide
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my application on 23rd March . CO contacted on 3rd April for Medicals. We submitted the information on 6th April. The CO is from Brisbane team. Waiting to hear from them now. How about you?
> 
> ...




I submitted mine on 28 march and co contacted on 3 apr , responded on 8 April and now waiting like u . My CO is also from Brisbane 

Do you think brisbane team is slow i saw tracker they are comparatively slow i think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Experts,

What are the chances of getting an invite with 70 points (65+5) for 261313 (Soft Engg) ANZSCO code?

Thanks


----------



## Anushka_w (May 20, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> I submitted mine on 28 march and co contacted on 3 apr , responded on 8 April and now waiting like u . My CO is also from Brisbane
> 
> Do you think brisbane team is slow i saw tracker they are comparatively slow i think
> 
> ...


Hello Umaerkhan, Tanya,

Brisbane is bit slower than Adelaide according to the immitracker. But if everything is in order, you will get it soon. I got it after around 1 month from CO contact, mine is also from Brisbane. Good luck!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission0z said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> What are the chances of getting an invite with 70 points (65+5) for 261313 (Soft Engg) ANZSCO code?
> 
> Thanks



Very high chances.
However VIC is not accepting any new applications for ICT jobs till 30th Jun 2017

You should plan to submit your EOI on 1st July 

Cheers


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Anushka_w said:


> Hello Umaerkhan, Tanya,
> 
> 
> 
> Brisbane is bit slower than Adelaide according to the immitracker. But if everything is in order, you will get it soon. I got it after around 1 month from CO contact, mine is also from Brisbane. Good luck!




Thanks anushka 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rana.shekhar97 (Apr 26, 2017)

maverick27 said:


> Has anyone received Victorian Sponsorship decision recently? I have applied in December and its been more than 15 weeks, but still no clue about the decision...any December applicants for VSS out there still awaiting decision????


Its still Closed for victoria, it will open by May end 2017 . NSW is right now open . Try for the same.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

any news from mechanical?


----------



## amaljosegeorge (Aug 21, 2016)

rana.shekhar97 said:


> maverick27 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone received Victorian Sponsorship decision recently? I have applied in December and its been more than 15 weeks, but still no clue about the decision...any December applicants for VSS out there still awaiting decision????
> ...


I hot Vic 190 sponsorship recently. Applied on 18/04/2017 and was invited on 20/04/2017. Its all about your occupation.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Just one question ,2613 Category is closed till July17 .Does it mean that they will not consider the application that I have submitted in last month .Do I need to submit EOI in july


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Roy2017 said:


> Just one question ,2613 Category is closed till July17 .Does it mean that they will not consider the application that I have submitted in last month .Do I need to submit EOI in july


It's surprising that you did not read the VIC website which clearly says since Nov 2016 no more application for ICT will be entertained till 1st July 2017

Now you will get a rejection letter and will not be able to apply for another 6 months from that date

So you will not be able to submit on 1st July even if the application opens till that cooling period is over

Cheers


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

if you see my question ,Anyone can figure out that I have read the info .My question is very straight ,Can we submit the EOI .There is no info regarding the rejection .Can you post the link so that it will be helpful for other also . 

:thumb:	



newbienz said:


> It's surprising that you did not read the VIC website which clearly says since Nov 2016 no more application for ICT will be entertained till 1st July 2017
> 
> Now you will get a rejection letter and will not be able to apply for another 6 months from that date
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

moreover I have wrote my query to Victoria immigration .Will update the forum on their reply .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Roy2017 said:


> if you see my question ,Anyone can figure out that I have read the info .My question is very straight ,Can we submit the EOI .There is no info regarding the rejection .Can you post the link so that it will be helpful for other also .
> 
> :thumb:



Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

Did you see this website and list ?
It clearly says that : 
You cannot submit an EOI for 2613 till 1st July 2017 unless you are applying through the Pathway or PHD route

If you still went ahead and submitted an EOI last month , as you have mentioned in the earlier post, it will be rejected in due course. 
What outcome did you expect when applying for a closed category?

From the date of rejection, you will not be permitted to submit an EOI for another 6 months .
This is done to prevent the same person from applying again and again immediately after getting rejected and overloading the System.

Cheers


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria
> 
> Did you see this website and list ?
> It clearly says that :
> ...


I hope Roy2017 has not submitted application in VIC's website. I assume he submitted only EOI in DIBP website. Even if he submitted in VIC's website that will not go for assessment. I assume rejection and not considering for assessment is different but I am not sure about it.

@Roy2017 if you did not submit submit separate application in VIC website your application for SS will not be submitted. If you have already submitted in VIC website then I am not sure whether they consider as rejection since your application will not go for assessment.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks Rvd .i have withdrawn my EOI .will submit after confirmtikn from Victoria immigration Mail .By the way can you share the link of Victoria website where we submit the application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> Thanks Rvd .i have withdrawn my EOI .will submit after confirmtikn from Victoria immigration Mail .By the way can you share the link of Victoria website where we submit the application
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think having an EO with DIBP website has any impact.

Please create account in the following website and apply for SS once opened for ICT.

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount/apply-for-visa-nomination#.WQRRy1WGPDc


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rvd said:


> I hope Roy2017 has not submitted application in VIC's website. I assume he submitted only EOI in DIBP website. Even if he submitted in VIC's website that will not go for assessment. I assume rejection and not considering for assessment is different but I am not sure about it.
> 
> @Roy2017 if you did not submit submit separate application in VIC website your application for SS will not be submitted. If you have already submitted in VIC website then I am not sure whether they consider as rejection since your application will not go for assessment.



@roy2017 has not clarified what he did as yet.
Did he apply to VIC directly using the Live in Victoria website or through the 190 visa website of DIBP?
As RVD has clarified above, there is no restrictions on filing an application on the DIBP portal .
However, if he has gone ahead and filed an application directly to VIC for ICT jobs, then I differ from RVD outcomes.
A member on the forum who did this same mistake , had posted a few days back, that VIC rejected his application on the grounds that the category was closed and barred him from applying for 6 months from that date.

Cheers


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

newbienz said:


> @roy2017 has not clarified what he did as yet.
> 
> Did he apply to VIC directly using the Live in Victoria website or through the 190 visa website of DIBP?
> 
> ...




I have only created the EOI on DIBP portal not in Victoria site .I have withdrawn my EOI after this rejection confusion .Now please guide ,shall I go ahead and create the EOI or I should wait till July . Little confuse about the process .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> A member on the forum who did this same mistake , had posted a few days back, that VIC rejected his application on the grounds that the category was closed and barred him from applying for 6 months from that date.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for confirming the quoted information.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> I have only created the EOI on DIBP portal not in Victoria site .I have withdrawn my EOI after this rejection confusion .Now please guide ,shall I go ahead and create the EOI or I should wait till July . Little confuse about the process .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you can go ahead with EOI no harm in submitting EOI at DIBP's website.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Mate,

I have been contemplating to file for a Victorian nomination for a while now. I had appointed a Sydney based MARA agent. We had to go through the sufferings for almost a year with them. Abruptly, they discontinued our agreement without citing any reason. Anyways, to come to the point, we are struggling to fill up our Victorian state nomination.

So, this brought us here to you. It will be great if you can share your experience on my below queries,
In the state nomination form,
What is the reference number? Is it the same as EOI ID?
Our 189 points score is 65 and with state nomination it is 70. So in the form, our DIBP would be 65 or 70 points?
I have co-founded my firm. I am the secondary applicant. So what do you suggest, should be my occupation?

It will be great if I can get a response from you.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

rvd said:


> I hope you can go ahead with EOI no harm in submitting EOI at DIBP's website.




Sure will file a new EOI again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evagelialampiri (May 1, 2017)

amaljosegeorge said:


> I hot Vic 190 sponsorship recently. Applied on 18/04/2017 and was invited on 20/04/2017. Its all about your occupation.


Hi

what is your occupation?

I am planning to apply as PhD Graduate. I am a Mathematician. What is your opinion?

Thank you in advance,
Evangelia


----------



## evagelialampiri (May 1, 2017)

Hi all,

I want to apply through Phd Gratuate for state nomination in Victoria. I almost finished my phd in NSW though but I have lived in Victoria for almost a year before moved in Sydney to do my phd. 

I want to apply for SS in VIC but I am planning to move in Melbourne first and then applying because I do not have any job offer.

Do you think that I have any chance of Victoria state sponsorship?

I also have many relatives and friends there and none in NSW.

Thank you all in advance. I would appreciate any suggestions on how I can make my application stronger.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Roy2017 said:


> Just one question ,2613 Category is closed till July17 .Does it mean that they will not consider the application that I have submitted in last month .Do I need to submit EOI in july




Seem to be the case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

I am also planning to apply Victoria State Nomination and waiting for July once the ICT codes will reopen.
I think someone who has already applied on Victoria website can help us on below queries and will benefits new candidates in this process.


In the state nomination form,
What is the reference number? Is it the same as EOI ID?
Our 189 points score is 65 and with state nomination it is 70. So in the form, our DIBP would be 65 or 70 points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amaljosegeorge said:


> Hey people, I would like to share what I did regarding CV( I applied on 18/04/2017 and Invitation on 20/04/2017)
> 1) Times New roman 12
> 2) Make all headings as in their template.
> 3) In employment history, highlight position with shading using colour.
> ...


I was also preparing my CV and if I could get some help :

Vic recommends this detail to be given

Employment history:	Include your job title and give an indication of organisational context 

I am a Software Engineer so would it be sufficient to write 

" Software Engineer reporting to the Delivery Manager."

Would that be sufficient or more details should be added regarding other team members, organisation hierarchy etc ?

Cheers


----------



## amkun (Feb 13, 2016)

Guys ,

Does anyone know what is teh selection criteria for VIC ? NSW gives a lot of importance to points and then if points are same, they prioritize on basis of english exp etc.

But since VIC does not need creation of a EOI, what would be the selection criteria ? 

Thanks
A


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

amkun said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Does anyone know what is teh selection criteria for VIC ? NSW gives a lot of importance to points and then if points are same, they prioritize on basis of english exp etc.
> 
> ...


Satisfying the basic criteria and experience in the demanding skills.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi all
Can someone share CV format which can be uploaded while applying for Vic


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

If you are expecting the base format, its available on the VIC website itself. If you are expecting someone else who already got the positive assessment, I dont think anyone will share here 



ajji311231 said:


> Hi all
> Can someone share CV format which can be uploaded while applying for Vic


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> If you are expecting the base format, its available on the VIC website itself. If you are expecting someone else who already got the positive assessment, I dont think anyone will share here


Ok 
Thanks for the reply


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

No problem. Just follow the exact pattern as per VIC website and list down "ALL" the technical things you have done throught out your career, dont just limit to full time. Freelance or part-time or even personal projects will give you the edge. 

They really value your skill. Not against any state, but I feel VIC really gives more value to skill set. 60+5 or 55+5 does not matter if you have good CV to backup.

All the best. 



ajji311231 said:


> Ok
> Thanks for the reply


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> Hi all
> Can someone share CV format which can be uploaded while applying for Vic


check the instructions and video in this link
https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....w-to-apply-for-a-job-in-victoria#.WQm5ksYlHIV


----------



## amaljosegeorge (Aug 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> amaljosegeorge said:
> 
> 
> > Hey people, I would like to share what I did regarding CV( I applied on 18/04/2017 and Invitation on 20/04/2017)
> ...


No you need to have all duties and responsibilities explained. As a software engi..you can explain all projects you have worked with. They need things in detail.


----------



## amaljosegeorge (Aug 21, 2016)

evagelialampiri said:


> amaljosegeorge said:
> 
> 
> > I hot Vic 190 sponsorship recently. Applied on 18/04/2017 and was invited on 20/04/2017. Its all about your occupation.
> ...


Occupation code: 254418
You can apply if you satisfy basic requirements. It absolutely free..just put some effort into prepration of application and you will be fine.


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

can somebody share to me a sample cv that was used during your VIC State Sponsorship application. I would pretty much appreciate it. You can remove confidential information though.


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is my email: <[B]SNIP[/B]>. Many Thanks!

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: kaju/moderator*


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Admin for the reminder, It has been 3 years since I last posted here. Will be following the rule.


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I would like to know if you used the chronological cv template, did you fill it out and submitted that to VIC? or you created your cv (resume) in a separate word file instead?

I would appreciate to receive any helpful response. Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sariah08 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would like to know if you used the chronological cv template, did you fill it out and submitted that to VIC? or you created your cv (resume) in a separate word file instead?
> 
> I would appreciate to receive any helpful response. Thanks!


You have to create a fresh word file in .docx

You can give the CV details as per the VIC template

Cheers


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks @newbienz. I appreciate the response. Good luck to you as well. 

now working with the fresh word doxc. file.


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi All,

I would just like to know if anyone here before have been granted with VIC SS with 261112 - System Analyst Code with base point of 60 (then became 65 upon getting the nomination)?

I would like to know my chances once the ICT job opens after June 30th. Thanks!


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi All, 
I am planning to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship for ANZSCO Code: 261112 Systems Analyst. Do I need to first submit a Visa Nomination followed by EOI or is the process similar to NSW where only EOI is required?
I have initiated NSW EOI claiming 80 points. 
Please clarify if I can submit a Victoria State sponsorship separately under 190 Sponsored Visa.
Steps to do?


----------



## liulingyanlily (Feb 28, 2017)

sam2017 said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship for ANZSCO Code: 261112 Systems Analyst. Do I need to first submit a Visa Nomination followed by EOI or is the process similar to NSW where only EOI is required?
> I have initiated NSW EOI claiming 80 points.
> Please clarify if I can submit a Victoria State sponsorship separately under 190 Sponsored Visa.
> Steps to do?


Victoria asks for nomination first on their liveinvictoria website followed by EOI after they approve the nominations. Its different from NSW.

But now all Victoria is closed for all ICT occupations till July, so you have to wait.

Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam2017 said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship for ANZSCO Code: 261112 Systems Analyst. Do I need to first submit a Visa Nomination followed by EOI or is the process similar to NSW where only EOI is required?
> I have initiated NSW EOI claiming 80 points.
> Please clarify if I can submit a Victoria State sponsorship separately under 190 Sponsored Visa.
> Steps to do?


If you have 75 points, you can submit your EOI directly under 189 visa
I think your Job is in the MLTSSL List
You are bound to get an invite in the 1st round of invitation itself after 1st July 2017
Why do you want to go through the 190 SS route ?

Cheers


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you have 75 points, you can submit your EOI directly under 189 visa
> I think your Job is in the MLTSSL List
> You are bound to get an invite in the 1st round of invitation itself after 1st July 2017
> Why do you want to go through the 190 SS route ?
> ...


Thanks for your inputs newbienz. However, I am not too keen to wait till July 1st. Do you believe its worth the wait compared to NSW 190 SS?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam2017 said:


> Thanks for your inputs newbienz. However, I am not too keen to wait till July 1st. Do you believe its worth the wait compared to NSW 190 SS?


If you go through the SS route, you are binding yourself to the state for 2 years 
(Members here disagree with me that it is just a moral,obligation and not a legal one)

Anyways what do you gain other then 45 days at the most ?

Grant of visa can take a damn long time also,in some cases so in my opinion 45 days is not something very big in the whole scheme of things

If I were you I would rather wait till 1st July and go the 189 route if I was sure of a invite as you are

Cheers


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you go through the SS route, you are binding yourself to the state for 2 years
> (Members here disagree with me that it is just a moral,obligation and not a legal one)
> 
> Anyways what do you gain other then 45 days at the most ?
> ...


I wish if it was all so hunky dory for 189. My age points are going to reduce by 5 as I'll be 33 on June 26, 2017 leaving me with 70 points. Do I still stand a chance to get an invite in first round for 189 for ICT 2611 ANZSCO? 
Even If I wait for 45 days + few more competing with others who have more points than me ? With 190 NSW, I will have no occupation ceilings and points are at its Prime, so why not go with so called cliched' moral v/s legal obligation fight . I am open for any discussions with my limited knowledge gathered so far.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ound:


sam2017 said:


> I wish if it was all so hunky dory for 189. My age points are going to reduce by 5 as I'll be 33 on June 26, 2017 leaving me with 70 points. Do I still stand a chance to get an invite in first round for 189 for ICT 2611 ANZSCO?
> Even If I wait for 45 days + few more competing with others who have more points than me ? With 190 NSW, I will have no occupation ceilings and points are at its Prime, so why not go with so called cliched' moral v/s legal obligation fight . I am open for any discussions with my limited knowledge gathered so far.


You have a compelling argument to down the 190 SS route

What can I say

Cheers


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Does anybody has any idea about Victoria state sponsorship for UNIVERSITY TUTOR-242112?
Does Victoria provides sponsorship for University Tutor?

Thanks!
-Sunil


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sariah08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would just like to know if anyone here before have been granted with VIC SS with 261112 - System Analyst Code with base point of 60 (then became 65 upon getting the nomination)?
> 
> I would like to know my chances once the ICT job opens after June 30th. Thanks!




I have not heard recently - but historically, sure, there a few i can see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> If you go through the SS route, you are binding yourself to the state for 2 years
> 
> (Members here disagree with me that it is just a moral,obligation and not a legal one)
> 
> ...




I second that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any hope for mechanical engineer?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If you go through the SS route, you are binding yourself to the state for 2 years
> (Members here disagree with me that it is just a moral,obligation and not a legal one)
> 
> Anyways what do you gain other then 45 days at the most ?
> ...


I had similar misgivings about taking the NSW 190. But when I thought on it, I took it. At the time I believed I was due for 189 within a month or two (I was very wrong on that count). My reasoning:


Gift horse. In other words, I have something which will get me to Australia, which was the main aim
Future is uncertain. Who knows what the next 6 months held. Maybe they just cancelled the whole thing.
At some point I would have to decide where to live, and that was basically always going to be a leap of faith.

That last point is the one that sealed my decision. In essence it was always going to be NSW or Vic, and was always going to be a toss-up between the two. Had I got the 189 I would need to have committed myself to one of them either way. I didn't (don't) foresee a situation where I would live in one state for a few months then uproot my life to move. So, before you discard that 190, think to yourself: would I actually use the freedom the 189 gives me?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Spot On. Brilliant post. For ICT 190, [*NSW/VIC*] = 189. 



FFacs said:


> I had similar misgivings about taking the NSW 190. But when I thought on it, I took it. At the time I believed I was due for 189 within a month or two (I was very wrong on that count). My reasoning:
> 
> 
> Gift horse. In other words, I have something which will get me to Australia, which was the main aim
> ...


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Is Victoria going to open ICT occupations in July?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

All we can do is pray :fingerscrossed: bro; however, there is no such kind of official statement from VIC immigration.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

FFacs said:


> I had similar misgivings about taking the NSW 190. But when I thought on it, I took it. At the time I believed I was due for 189 within a month or two (I was very wrong on that count). My reasoning:
> 
> 
> Gift horse. In other words, I have something which will get me to Australia, which was the main aim
> ...


The freedom of the 189 could matter in one situation only ..which is if you didn't find a job in sydney and had to move to melbourne for example...what do you guys think ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amabrouk said:


> Is Victoria going to open ICT occupations in July?


You can check here if there is any change in the closure period.
So, unless they extend the closure period, it is safe to assume that they will start accepting applications for nominations from 1st July 2017


Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria

Cheers


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You can check here if there is any change in the closure period.
> So, unless they extend the closure period, it is safe to assume that they will start accepting applications for nominations from 1st July 2017
> 
> 
> ...


For 261313 Software Engineer with 65 base points, from where one can expect the first invite, Vic or NSW?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> For 261313 Software Engineer with 65 base points, from where one can expect the first invite, Vic or NSW?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


You can apply to both independently and use the first invitation.

There is no restriction that you can apply to only one although in VIC, if you apply to their direct site, there is a column you have to fill wherein they specifically ask you if you have applied for SS to another state.

Other then that there is no harm in applying to both the states

Now replying to your specific question, I don't think there is any specific data by which you can be sure who will invite you first.
It's a toss between the two

Cheers


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You can apply to both independently and use the first invitation.
> 
> There is no restriction that you can apply to only one although in VIC, if you apply to their direct site, there is a column you have to fill wherein they specifically ask you if you have applied for SS to another state.
> 
> ...


OK thanks! I thought there might have been some trend about who sends invitation first.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kga (Oct 4, 2015)

newbienz said:


> You can apply to both independently and use the first invitation.
> 
> There is no restriction that you can apply to only one although in VIC, if you apply to their direct site, there is a column you have to fill wherein they specifically ask you if you have applied for SS to another state.
> 
> ...


Hello, 

I have applied for NSW nomination. And now planning for Victoria Nomination using Steamlined pathway for 'Software Engineer' as I am in Melbourne for 1+ yr with 457 visa.

Should I mention whether I have applied for NSW nomination when they asks " have you applied for SS to another state" in their website ?

If yes , then can this affect result ? OR If no, will I be in trouble because I actually applied for NSW ?

Please suggest . Little confused what to do.

My point is - 65 (60 + 5 ) - 5 with nomination
English - competent


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kga said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for NSW nomination. And now planning for Victoria Nomination using Steamlined pathway for 'Software Engineer' as I am in Melbourne for 1+ yr with 457 visa.
> 
> ...


The rule in all immigration applications is to be absolutely truthful 
You never know when a lie will come to bite you

That's a holy rule which I never violate knowingly and would also advise you of the same.

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> The rule in all immigration applications is to be absolutely truthful
> 
> You never know when a lie will come to bite you
> 
> ...




Second that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

kga said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for NSW nomination. And now planning for Victoria Nomination using Steamlined pathway for 'Software Engineer' as I am in Melbourne for 1+ yr with 457 visa.
> 
> ...




Look there's no two way here. You have got to be honest and upfront. Either it works for you or it won't.


----------



## maxvincy (Dec 30, 2016)

Dear friends I received my Visa grant on 30th of June.


----------



## pandaviet (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi there,
I'm new here applying for EOI visa 190 VIC. I'd like to ask whether or not I need to submit CV, Victorian visa nomination declaration form and all supported doc through the liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au as the website instructed. Isn't a registration through Skillsellect enough?


----------



## deepakigidr (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi All,

Can i check if someone recently got VIC nomination. Mine got rejected today with 70 points (incl 5 of nomination). This was within 3-4 weeks of filing.
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepakigidr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can i check if someone recently got VIC nomination. Mine got rejected today with 70 points (incl 5 of nomination). This was within 3-4 weeks of filing.
> Thanks
> ...


What was your ANZSCO Code ?

Cheers


----------



## deepakigidr (Jan 7, 2017)

224113 statistician

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

Shanners said:


> Thats great news! Could you just clarify something for me though - I thought the ICT categories were closed for VIC SS?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Have they started accepting the invitation from victoria for ICT security specialist ? Can someone also let me know the complete process of how to apply for victoria sponsership ?


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

Interesting fact:
If one is going for 190 then he is advised to firstly apply to the Victorian Government for visa nomination. If this is approved you then apply to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection for this visa.
If you go the other way around is there any issue?
Can someone confirm that I understood this correctly?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

alex.fatu said:


> Interesting fact:
> If one is going for 190 then he is advised to firstly apply to the Victorian Government for visa nomination. If this is approved you then apply to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection for this visa.
> If you go the other way around is there any issue?
> Can someone confirm that I understood this correctly?


Alternately file the EOI and lodge ur case in Vic website. However, both them are fine.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

manishabajpai said:


> Have they started accepting the invitation from victoria for ICT security specialist ? Can someone also let me know the complete process of how to apply for victoria sponsership ?


They havent officially announced it online yet. Follow their website for further updates and they should start accepting from start of new FY.


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

EOI already submitted but there is no answer there
Also, applied on VIC but they did answer me that the queue is full and for now everything is in Stand-By. My previously submitted application is also deleted so I need to start over.

As everybody, I am waiting for an update for the ICT availability

In addition, tomorrow I have schedule meeting for Medicals and PCC. Hope I am not rushing in vain with this step ..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manishabajpai said:


> Have they started accepting the invitation from victoria for ICT security specialist ? Can someone also let me know the complete process of how to apply for victoria sponsership ?




I think no. 

You create eoi, apply on their website, wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think no.
> 
> You create eoi, apply on their website, wait.
> 
> ...


Weren't Victoria rejecting applications on the closed lists and then treating this with the six month window prohibiting reapplication?


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Weren't Victoria rejecting applications on the closed lists and then treating this with the six month window prohibiting reapplication?


I was reject due to closed list by long queue.
It was not mentioned anything about prohibition 

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amkun (Feb 13, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> No problem. Just follow the exact pattern as per VIC website and list down "ALL" the technical things you have done throught out your career, dont just limit to full time. Freelance or part-time or even personal projects will give you the edge.
> 
> They really value your skill. Not against any state, but I feel VIC really gives more value to skill set. 60+5 or 55+5 does not matter if you have good CV to backup.
> 
> All the best.


Hey, I had a question on the CV. I am 261313 with 14 yrs f experience. so do uthink that i should give my technical details on technologies along with roles and responsibilities ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey, Yes. give a in details RnR. List even the small thing you did.



amkun said:


> Hey, I had a question on the CV. I am 261313 with 14 yrs f experience. so do uthink that i should give my technical details on technologies along with roles and responsibilities ?


----------



## evagelialampiri (May 1, 2017)

deepakigidr said:


> 224113 statistician
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Did they tell you why the rejected u?

Maybe you can try again in 6 months.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Still there is no update from Vic for ICT occupations.
By now they should have atleast released some update or notification.


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

Need expert advice I received 190 VIC grant this month , my IED will be in September 

Vic sent me emails asking the address and contact details upon arrival for 2 years commitment 

But i am not going to shift this year permanently just going for IED 

so should I provide address and contact since tgey will send suverys and i will not be there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treatOtrick (Feb 26, 2017)

Guys I am on the verge of applying VIctoria SS, i need to ask few questions before going ahead:

--I have been working as ICT BA during the first 5 years of my career, after that changed my field to computer networks engineer , now being 3 years of experience as networks engineer.so If i apply for victoria SS , should i mention my ICT BA experience in my CV for Vic?

--I am lacking in employer documentation for my ICT BA ; but have all the docs as networks engineer. and am applying as networks engineer for VIC SS. Will they require my ICT BA experience letters (i am not applying under this category though).

-and Can I write technical jargons when writing CV for victoria, m worried it could be a prob for a laymen to understand.

-Can my JDs on my VIC CV be same as they were for ACS?

-and does Victoria require ACS/IELTS notarized copies or orignial scans?

Need honest suggestions.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

umaerkhan said:


> Need expert advice I received 190 VIC grant this month , my IED will be in September
> 
> Vic sent me emails asking the address and contact details upon arrival for 2 years commitment
> 
> ...




You can just explain the fact that you have not relocated yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

treatOtrick said:


> Guys I am on the verge of applying VIctoria SS, i need to ask few questions before going ahead:
> 
> --I have been working as ICT BA during the first 5 years of my career, after that changed my field to computer networks engineer , now being 3 years of experience as networks engineer.so If i apply for victoria SS , should i mention my ICT BA experience in my CV for Vic?
> 
> ...


The assessment of whether to grant the sponsorship or not is done by a panel constituted of bureaucrats and business executives 
So you can give the technical jargon without going too much overboard 

You should write your CV truthfully on all the jobs done irrespective of what you have claimed or not in the ACS documents 

Tell them beforehand that you cannot provide secondary evidence to your BA employment 

The website gives clear details on what documents are to be uploaded 
Please follow that 

Cheers


----------



## treatOtrick (Feb 26, 2017)

and no where did they mention that employment contracts/reference letters have to be attached.
please shed some light at this


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

*Timelines for 190 Visa grants have increased*

Hi,

Just noticed on DIBP website,the processing time for 190 Visa grants have increased to 4-7 months to 7-13 months (as on 14th June) . Looks like we might have to wait longer for the grants.

Global visa and citizenship processing times

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Weren't Victoria rejecting applications on the closed lists and then treating this with the six month window prohibiting reapplication?


Hi FFacs,

AS per your signature you received the final visa grant within the 3 months of invitation.
Thats really very fast because time lines given on their site is from 7 to 13 months,thats quite unusual.Anywz congrats once again !1


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

treatOtrick said:


> and no where did they mention that employment contracts/reference letters have to be attached.
> please shed some light at this


I think if you are already employed in VIC, you have to give the contract or offer letter.

If you are already in Australia. Then also without a confirmed offer of a job or current job, VIC doesnt sponsor you, but please recheck the same

Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hi FFacs,
> 
> AS per your signature you received the final visa grant within the 3 months of invitation.
> Thats really very fast because time lines given on their site is from 7 to 13 months,thats quite unusual.Anywz congrats once again !1


Many thanks for the congrats. It was indeed very swift, arriving in a couple of weeks. I did make sure that every scrap of documentation was uploaded ,including Forms 80, 1221, PCC and meds, but was very fortunate.


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Many thanks for the congrats. It was indeed very swift, arriving in a couple of weeks. I did make sure that every scrap of documentation was uploaded ,including Forms 80, 1221, PCC and meds, but was very fortunate.


Hi FFacs,

Many Congrats for the grant. It is really an achievement to attain a direct grant. It will be very helpful if you can share the list of documents you have uploaded and any tips you would like to share that should be taken care while lodging for visa application.

Thanks


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

trombokk said:


> Hi FFacs,
> 
> Many Congrats for the grant. It is really an achievement to attain a direct grant. It will be very helpful if you can share the list of documents you have uploaded and any tips you would like to share that should be taken care while lodging for visa application.
> 
> Thanks


OK, if I recall:


Proof of English (PTE link)
Passports
Birth certs
marriage cert
old ID cards
form 80 for all 18+
form 1221 for all 18+
letters from employers
letters from references (run my own company)
accountant statement
entry in chamber of commerce register
1 bank statement per quarter, with the payment row highlighted in PDF
tax returns for all years
Payment summaries for all years
business turnover for years running own business
stat dec on nature of own business
Meds completed before filing.
Degree cert
List of modules in degree, stamped and signed by university (I have no mark sheet)
PCCs

My approach was to try and anticipate the questions the CO might have. For English and meds, that's easy. For experience and character it took more info. In alll documents I either highlighted or referred to the info that would answer the question, rather than have the CO hunt. 

I cannot vouch that my approach was right, or will help in any way. It's simply a record of what I did.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Am I allowed to call you as "Master of Documentation" 



FFacs said:


> OK, if I recall:
> 
> 
> Proof of English (PTE link)
> ...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Am I allowed to call you as "Master of Documentation"


Haha, you may 

Running your own business really added to the number of documents required.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

FFacs said:


> Haha, you may
> 
> 
> 
> Running your own business really added to the number of documents required.




All the best for your business in both UK and Aus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FFAcs has done a good job by sharing but his list is more suitable for those who are running their own business 

I think very very few members here would fall in that category 

Sultan I think has already posted a list which is also exhaustive and for those who only have work experience like most of us here

Cheers


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

newbienz said:


> FFAcs has done a good job by sharing but his list is more suitable for those who are running their own business
> 
> I think very very few members here would fall in that category
> 
> ...


Can you share with us the link of Sultan posting? If it is not too much trouble.
About FFAcs posting, great insight provided. Thumbs up!

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gokulkrishnamoorthy (Oct 12, 2016)

alex.fatu said:


> Can you share with us the link of Sultan posting? If it is not too much trouble.
> About FFAcs posting, great insight provided. Thumbs up!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


Try this : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11435730-post8827.html


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Am I allowed to call you as "Master of Documentation"




Good one!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Good one!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi everyone
I am in a fix. Need help with the online application form. They have asked about my education which has been assessed as AQF Diploma and associate degree. How should i be stating that in my application. Thank you in advance. 

Cheers.


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

Any idea if the ICT list will open up on July1st?

If that so, is it a fresh queue of applications?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

veen said:


> Any idea if the ICT list will open up on July1st?
> 
> If that so, is it a fresh queue of applications?


The chances of opening up are very high
I remember last time when they extended the closure, they announced it well in advance

I think it would be a fresh queue as most of the pending applications would have been processed 
The idea of the closure was to clear the backlog 

Cheers


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The chances of opening up are very high
> I remember last time when they extended the closure, they announced it well in advance
> 
> I think it would be a fresh queue as most of the pending applications would have been processed
> ...


You have to wonder if Victoria have a plan to approach things differently this year. Last year they seemed to be overwhelmed.


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

FFacs said:


> OK, if I recall:
> 
> 
> Proof of English (PTE link)
> ...


Wow! That's a big list of documents. Thanks a lot for the detail list of documents. Appreciate your effort for typing them all. 

One last query is it possible to submit PCC and medical initially along with rest of the docs during filling of visa application or it should be submitted only when asked for.

Thanks a lot.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Wow! That's a big list of documents. Thanks a lot for the detail list of documents. Appreciate your effort for typing them all.
> 
> One last query is it possible to submit PCC and medical initially along with rest of the docs during filling of visa application or it should be submitted only when asked for.
> 
> ...


You should as a matter of principle upload as many documents you can think of with the application including Medical and PCC

It saves time in processing your application

Cheers


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You should as a matter of principle upload as many documents you can think of with the application including Medical and PCC
> 
> It saves time in processing your application
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for the valuable information and tips.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Thanks a lot for the valuable information and tips.
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


Please don't forget to upload the Form 80 and Form 1221 for all applicants

Cheers


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Please don't forget to upload the Form 80 and Form 1221 for all applicants
> 
> Cheers


OK.... 

Cheers

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

veen said:


> Any idea if the ICT list will open up on July1st?
> 
> If that so, is it a fresh queue of applications?




Victoria updates the list now and then and usually dies not stick to the 1st if july. Thats based on previous 3 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Do you have a list of required documents to be uploaded once you have been given a VIC state sponsorship? Planning to gather the required documents ahead of time. I would appreciate the response in advance. Thanks! 

Hoping it would all be Green (Go signal) for the ICT skilled occupations this July.


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello,

I have a question to all of you.

What are the chances of getting a Vic state nomination for the job code 261314 Software Tester if my points as below.

Code 261314 Software Tester 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points
Experience 10 points

Total : (65 + 5) including the SS.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abilash_ss said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question to all of you.
> 
> ...


Very Very few Software Testers have been sponsored by VIC in the past couple of years

So you have to be extremely lucky to get a SS

But no harm in trying but don't get your hope up

Cheers


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Very Very few Software Testers have been sponsored by VIC in the past couple of years
> 
> So you have to be extremely lucky to get a SS
> 
> ...


And how about Software Engineer 261313 with same points?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> And how about Software Engineer 261313 with same points?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


With 65 points you dont need to depend only on SS

You can get an invite in 3/4 months on your own in 189

If you get SS earlier well and good else 189 is always there

Cheers


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

I have 10+ years of experience in Software testing and also i have enough scores. Then why cant we expect a SS from Vic. Please correct me if i am wrong.

Scores are coming to (65+5) including the SS. 

Is there any other option to get the visa apart from the 190 subclass. Can i try for 189?


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Very Very few Software Testers have been sponsored by VIC in the past couple of years
> 
> So you have to be extremely lucky to get a SS
> 
> ...


I have 10+ years of experience in Software testing and also i have enough scores. Then why cant we expect a SS from Vic. Please correct me if i am wrong.

Scores are coming to (65+5) including the SS. 

Is there any other option to get the visa apart from the 190 subclass. Can i try for 189?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abilash_ss said:


> I have 10+ years of experience in Software testing and also i have enough scores. Then why cant we expect a SS from Vic. Please correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> Scores are coming to (65+5) including the SS.
> 
> Is there any other option to get the visa apart from the 190 subclass. Can i try for 189?


You may have a 100 points but if the state feels that don't need a software tester, they will not sponsor you
State sponsorship is not solely point based like 189 rounds
They also consider how much your skills are in demand in the state

If you can get yourself assessed as Software engineer 261313, then you can get an invite in 3-4 months with 65 points
How far ACS will assess you as Software Engineer that depends on you education and RNR

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abilash_ss said:


> I have 10+ years of experience in Software testing and also i have enough scores. Then why cant we expect a SS from Vic. Please correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you occupation is on the SOL for SC189 - then yea, sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> If you occupation is on the SOL for SC189 - then yea, sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My occupation is there on the CSOL list. Hence i am applying for the 190 subclass


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abilash_ss said:


> My occupation is there on the CSOL list. Hence i am applying for the 190 subclass


Then yes, your only option is that - however, if it is on the SCOL of the state, the tendency is that with 65 points - chance of invite is usually (usually - does not mean all) is hiqh. This probably not true for accountants and auditors, but for testers... all the best! :tea:


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi folks,
I have little confusion on process of 190 visa through Victoria SS.

I am laying down what I understood, please suggest if this is correct. 

1. For as I read from website, Applicant first need to submit Skill Select nomination for VIC SS. 

2. Vic should send nomination and Application has to submit application in 14 days for approval. 

3. Approval might take around 12 weeks after acknowledging that application is received, which take 2 weeks. So all in total it might take around 14 weeks to get nomination approval. 

4. On receiving approval Applicant will receive invitation to apply for visa authorities. Submit application in 2 moths. Visa processing takes around 7 months for 75% of application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sun29 said:


> Hi folks,
> I have little confusion on process of 190 visa through Victoria SS.
> 
> I am laying down what I understood, please suggest if this is correct.
> ...


What you are quoting is the process for NSW sponsorship 

For VIC, you can apply directly for sponsorship to live in VIC website

Victoria Visa Nomination - Live in Victoria

Cheers


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

newbienz said:


> What you are quoting is the process for NSW sponsorship
> 
> For VIC, you can apply directly for sponsorship to live in VIC website
> 
> ...


Check this link, you have to submit your interest to migrate VIC through Skill Select. I got this link from link you provided. 

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

Let me know if I am wrong.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sun29 said:


> Check this link, you have to submit your interest to migrate VIC through Skill Select. I got this link from link you provided.
> 
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> Let me know if I am wrong.


The link is only for ICT Jobs

For all other jobs you can apply directly to VIC

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sun29 said:


> Hi folks,
> I have little confusion on process of 190 visa through Victoria SS.
> 
> I am laying down what I understood, please suggest if this is correct.
> ...


Please ignore my earlier answer

What you have stated is correct

VIC has also decided to go down the NSW path only from today for ICT applications

Hence i was unaware of the same

However, if you are applying for any other job category, then my earlier answer would hold good

Cheers


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> sun29 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks,
> ...


Bad news for ICT occupations


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

Is the retro-applied for the ones expecting the EOI answer, after the actual submission of this request.
Previously, per my understanding, you had the option to go both ways:
- EOI + VIC acception
- VIC acception + EOI

Good info guys, thank you for this update.
Nevertheless, for ICT having the visa limit met, we should wait for 1st of July to open the submission window once again. Or should we go for VIC review and wait for them to give us Green Light?

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

With Victoria starting fresh from July 1 for ICT occupations, do you guys think an EOI should be submitted on July 1 ?

I ask this because of the change in process and if they consider any applications (read EOI), it would be from July 1.. Experts opinion ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> With Victoria starting fresh from July 1 for ICT occupations, do you guys think an EOI should be submitted on July 1 ?
> 
> I ask this because of the change in process and if they consider any applications (read EOI), it would be from July 1.. Experts opinion ?


Its quite possible

Better to submit on July 1
Its just a few days

Cheers


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

New financial year has just been started for VIC, submit ASAP people! (ICT need to wait until 1/7)
http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...ion-occupation-list-for-victoria#.WVEIbuLTXqB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

I hope the changes in the VIC SS policies for ICT would still benefit the 60 pointers folks who are hoping for +5 for their SS. :S


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Its quite possible
> 
> Better to submit on July 1
> Its just a few days
> ...


If an EOI is already submitted but no answer was received until this moment, should one recreate this request? - I am referring to DIBP
Victoria just rejected my last application for 190SS and advised to open new one first of July. Will do so.

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

alex.fatu said:


> If an EOI is already submitted but no answer was received until this moment, should one recreate this request? - I am referring to DIBP
> Victoria just rejected my last application for 190SS and advised to open new one first of July. Will do so.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


 By Vic rejecting your application, did they ask you you to do so today ? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sun29 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have little confusion on process of 190 visa through Victoria SS.
> 
> ...




Swap 2 and 3  rest is correct! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

To do what today? Request uncleare..
---

Thank you for*the*application for*Victorian Government nomination*under the*190 - Skilled Nominated*visa scheme.*

*

Unfortunately*the Victorian Government is not currently accepting nomination applications for the occupation of*262111* Database Administrator*and therefore the application has been deemed invalid.

*

Due to the large volume of applications received, applications for ICT occupations will not be accepted from 11 November 2016 to 30 June 2017.*

Application are reopening on 1 July 2017.
---

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi

As per New application process for ICT occupations in Victoria, it's pretty clear that we have to follow the same path as for other state like NSW.

But now the confusion is- Do we need to create new EOI and submit after July 1st or the EOI submitted in the past is still valid? As I have submitted the EOI for VIC SS in March 17.

Can someone clarify what should be the right process now.

Thanks


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

ANAIN said:


> Hi
> 
> As per New application process for ICT occupations in Victoria, it's pretty clear that we have to follow the same path as for other state like NSW.
> 
> ...


Since it is a new process,I believe people are yet to know how it would turn out.. the best option is to email them.. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jsabarish said:


> Since it is a new process,I believe people are yet to know how it would turn out.. the best option is to email them..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk




It looks identical to NSW - which is the best system i should say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

jsabarish said:


> Since it is a new process,I believe people are yet to know how it would turn out.. the best option is to email them..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


They have clearly mentioned that no need to create new EOI. Read -
"Note that if you already have an EOI in the SkillSelect system (submitted before 1 July 2017), it will be considered for Victorian nomination. You will not need to resubmit it."
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

HTH


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

When did you submit your EOI for VIC ?


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

alex.fatu said:


> To do what today? Request uncleare..
> ---
> 
> Thank you for*the*application for*Victorian Government nomination*under the*190 - Skilled Nominated*visa scheme.*
> ...


When did you lodge your EOI for VIC ?


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

VIC is closed till 30th june , i will advice you to take NSW stream 2 option also ,open EOI for NSW SS and one FOR VIC SS , NSW will take time but more option for DBA


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

alex.fatu said:


> To do what today? Request uncleare..
> ---
> 
> Thank you for*the*application for*Victorian Government nomination*under the*190 - Skilled Nominated*visa scheme.*
> ...


 VIC is closed till 30th june , i will advice you to take NSW stream 2 option also ,open EOI for NSW SS and one FOR VIC SS , NSW will take time but more option for DBA


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> VIC is closed till 30th june , i will advice you to take NSW stream 2 option also ,open EOI for NSW SS and one FOR VIC SS , NSW will take time but more option for DBA


Thank you for the advice.
That being said, I cannot do such, mainly because my job is not available for NSW.
I am more inclined to go to Victoria / Melbourne so I trust that in the end, based on my profile/points/application, that can be done easily

Fingers crossed,

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

alex.fatu said:


> Thank you for the advice.
> That being said, I cannot do such, mainly because my job is not available for NSW.
> I am more inclined to go to Victoria / Melbourne so I trust that in the end, based on my profile/points/application, that can be done easily
> 
> ...


Best of luck ..

food for thought 
as i am also DBA when i was applying for vic i got to know this information that NSW accepts the 262111 (Database Administrator) through stream 2 application NSW has more DBA jobs then vic but nsw is expensive also  , buz you have high points tht is why i suggested stream 2 candidate for NSW can be accepted via CSOL in other states.

i am also waiting to move now,


----------



## Sannas81 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello all,

I have filled Victoria SS application on last Saturday on 457 pathway. My points are 60 without SS points for the role of ICT BA. I am here since last two years and continuing the same job. My application has all the things they require. 

I thought I would hear from them in 2-3 days. However, I have not heard from them till now.

Anyway, I should get some response in 2 weeks time. I guess they are taking time due to change in ICT roles rule.

Anyone has similar experience?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

Sannas81 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have filled Victoria SS application on last Saturday on 457 pathway. My points are 60 without SS points for the role of ICT BA. I am here since last two years and continuing the same job. My application has all the things they require.
> 
> ...


I submitted application for VIC using the 457 pathway. I have 65 points and my job code is 263111. Let me know when you receive any update. If there is any update on my request, I will update the forum.

Thanks


----------



## Sannas81 (Apr 21, 2017)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> I submitted application for VIC using the 457 pathway. I have 65 points and my job code is 263111. Let me know when you receive any update. If there is any update on my request, I will update the forum.
> 
> Thanks


Sure. When did you file your application?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

Sannas81 said:


> Sure. When did you file your application?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


1 hour back today


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

Sannas81 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have filled Victoria SS application on last Saturday on 457 pathway. My points are 60 without SS points for the role of ICT BA. I am here since last two years and continuing the same job. My application has all the things they require.
> 
> ...


got an update from VIC...sent you private message.


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> got an update from VIC...sent you private message.


Hi Vikas

Could you please share the update?


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi All,

Could anyone please suggest if we still need to lodge nomination application for VIC? or just submitting EOI selecting VIC is enough....

I have submitted my EOI on 16th June selecting VIC for 190 with 65 points (incuding SS)... just want to confirm whether i still need to lodge appication via VIC website or not...

I have done the same for NSW (submitted EOI).. Is it enough?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MnBT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anyone please suggest if we still need to lodge nomination application for VIC? or just submitting EOI selecting VIC is enough....
> 
> ...


IF it is for ICT occupations, then it's enough

If it's for any other occupation, then you can submit directly to Vic website also
The choice is yours

For NSW you cannot do anything else

Cheers


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> IF it is for ICT occupations, then it's enough
> 
> If it's for any other occupation, then you can submit directly to Vic website also
> The choice is yours
> ...


Thx..... It is for ICT 261312 Developer programmer....

Do you think 65 points including SS is enough for getting invited and when ?

Should I try one more PTE for 79+ to have 10 more points?


Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MnBT said:


> Thx..... It is for ICT 261312 Developer programmer....
> 
> Do you think 65 points including SS is enough for getting invited and when ?
> 
> ...


You have no chance under 189 with just 60 points
If you can bump your score to 70 or even 65, you are sure of an invite

When VIC or NSW will,invite you, no one tell tell you with any certainty 
They do not follow any fixed pattern 

Your guess is as good as mine
So seriously think of getting a better English score and getting invite independently 

Cheers


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi,

To keep you informed, I applied on 28th June and received today the acknowledgement email.

Mechanical engineer - 233512


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have no chance under 189 with just 60 points
> If you can bump your score to 70 or even 65, you are sure of an invite
> 
> When VIC or NSW will,invite you, no one tell tell you with any certainty
> ...


Thx for that.....will try one more PTE ...

Last time I missed 79 in writing by 4 ...

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MnBT said:


> Thx for that.....will try one more PTE ...
> 
> Last time I missed 79 in writing by 4 ...
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


A member has written a couple of days back where he missed 2 consecutive attempts by just 1 and 2 points in the same module

Can't help it

Cheers


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> To keep you informed, I applied on 28th June and received today the acknowledgement email.
> 
> ...


Good ....I have not received any email form VIC or NSW after submitting EOI through skillselect on 16th June...

Should I worry?

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> To keep you informed, I applied on 28th June and received today the acknowledgement email.
> 
> ...


Good ....I have not received any email form VIC or NSW after submitting EOI through skillselect on 16th June...

Should I worry?


Egyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> To keep you informed, I applied on 28th June and received today the acknowledgement email.
> 
> ...



Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MnBT said:


> Good ....I have not received any email form VIC or NSW after submitting EOI through skillselect on 16th June...
> 
> Should I worry?
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


Application submitted through Skillselect will not be acknowledged 

As he is a mechanical engineer, he has submitted directly to VIC and hence the acknowledgement 

Cheers


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Application submitted through Skillselect will not be acknowledged
> 
> As he is a mechanical engineer, he has submitted directly to VIC and hence the acknowledgement
> 
> Cheers


Oh... Cool....

Thx 

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

MnBT said:


> Good ....I have not received any email form VIC or NSW after submitting EOI through skillselect on 16th June...
> 
> Should I worry?
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk




I applied on Victoria website.

I believe that you submitted your EOI without applying on Victoria website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> A member has written a couple of days back where he missed 2 consecutive attempts by just 1 and 2 points in the same module
> 
> Can't help it
> 
> Cheers


Yeah.... frustrating....

Anyways booked Pte now for 3rd July....

Hoping for the best....

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Application submitted through Skillselect will not be acknowledged
> 
> As he is a mechanical engineer, he has submitted directly to VIC and hence the acknowledgement
> 
> Cheers


Hi mate,

Do I need to apply for Vic on their website first then update EOI?

thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Do I need to apply for Vic on their website first then update EOI?
> 
> thanks


What's your Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> what's your anzsco code ?
> 
> Cheers


261312


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Do I need to apply for Vic on their website first then update EOI?
> 
> thanks


ICT Applicants cannot apply directly to VIC website 

You can apply only through Skillselect and tick VIC under 190 and wait patiently for the Preinvite

Cheers


----------



## treatOtrick (Feb 26, 2017)

Guys, I want to know that during the hold times for ICT application for victoria SS. Did anyone try to apply with their fields being of ICT? did the portal accept the application right away? or some error came up.
because its 30th june (1st july in victoria) and i just applied for victoria SS (ICT) and it got submitted like a charm.


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

EOI and then VIC
that's what I know..

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

treatOtrick said:


> Guys, I want to know that during the hold times for ICT application for victoria SS. Did anyone try to apply with their fields being of ICT? did the portal accept the application right away? or some error came up.
> because its 30th june (1st july in victoria) and i just applied for victoria SS (ICT) and it got submitted like a charm.


Normally it does accept applications from all occupations. But you will be wasting time as it would be rejected straightaway. 

You should submit application only if you have job offer/current job, 457 VISA, or you are a Ph.D graduate.


----------



## treatOtrick (Feb 26, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> Normally it does accept applications from all occupations. But you will be wasting time as it would be rejected straightaway.
> 
> You should submit application only if you have job offer/current job, 457 VISA, or you are a Ph.D graduate.


reject straight away? for what reason?
they were already going to start accepting applications on 1st july for ICT based candidates.

if they were to deny all 190 class applicants , why would they even allow them to apply in the first place?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

treatOtrick said:


> reject straight away? for what reason?
> they were already going to start accepting applications on 1st july for ICT based candidates.
> 
> if they were to deny all 190 class applicants , why would they even allow them to apply in the first place?


If you are an ICT Occupation candidate, you have to go through the Skillselect route 

They will choose the candidate from Skillselect and not directly

If you want to force them to accept your application directly , then no one can stop you From trying 
It's a free country 
But by doing so you are sabotaging your own chances of getting picked up from Skillselect also

Cheers


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

treatOtrick said:


> reject straight away? for what reason?
> they were already going to start accepting applications on 1st july for ICT based candidates.
> 
> if they were to deny all 190 class applicants , why would they even allow them to apply in the first place?


I read somewhere that if rejected once then you can't apply for 6 months....



Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## treatOtrick (Feb 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you are an ICT Occupation candidate, you have to go through the Skillselect route
> 
> They will choose the candidate from Skillselect and not directly
> 
> ...


SkillSelect is mendatory , one has to make it to be eligible for SS.
I already have made one and applied for SS on victoria website (since they ask for EOI#)

I think you misunderstood my question. I meant i applied for SS directly on victoria website few hours ago , and it got submitted without any hassle, wondering if they still accepted applications for ICT fields during the hold time i.e. (from March to 30June)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

treatOtrick said:


> SkillSelect is mendatory , one has to make it to be eligible for SS.
> I already have made one and applied for SS on victoria website (since they ask for EOI#)
> 
> I think you misunderstood my question. I meant i applied for SS directly on victoria website few hours ago , and it got submitted without any hassle, wondering if they still accepted applications for ICT fields during the hold time i.e. (from March to 30June)


VIC has not accepted any application for ICT since NOV last year leave alone between March and June 30th

They have clearly spelled out on their website that even from 1 st July when they reopen for applications, they don't want ICT applicants to apply on their website directly as the volume is too large for them to handle and process

Many diehards also applied during the closure period, but all were politely refused by the state citing that application are closed until further notice 

But you are adamant that you will not follow the guidelines of the state, then so be it

As I said it's a free country 

Cheers


----------



## treatOtrick (Feb 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> VIC has not accepted any application for ICT since NOV last year leave alone between March and June 30th
> 
> They have clearly spelled out on their website that even from 1 st July when they reopen for applications, they don't want ICT applicants to apply on their website directly as the volume is too large for them to handle and process
> 
> ...


thank you so much for your quick reply.
so what should I do next then? since i hav already applied ; there is no withdrawal option in there.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Egyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> To keep you informed, I applied on 28th June and received today the acknowledgement email.
> 
> ...




Congrats! All the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MnBT said:


> I read somewhere that if rejected once then you can't apply for 6 months....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk




Thats correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

treatOtrick said:


> thank you so much for your quick reply.
> 
> so what should I do next then? since i hav already applied ; there is no withdrawal option in there.




You can contact them using contact details on the website and see if it can be withdrawn to avoid any complications. 

I guess if it would be blank rejected due to process change you are safe to create EOI and wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats! All the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I received the acknowledgement email not the invitation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Egyman said:


> I received the acknowledgement email not the invitation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know. it is a big step. 
First step and AoR letter -some used to wait for a while to receive it!


----------



## raghavcv (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi,

I have a query with respect to 190 SS and below are my details.

Systems Analyst (261112)
Points: 65 with SS 
English : 7+
Education: BE (Mechanical)
ACS result: 1 year relevant

I have 7+ years of related work experience but ACS has deducted 6 yrs as its non-IT education and ended up with 1 year of relevant work exp as per ACS result. As per new Vic requirements, my ANZSCO code should have minimum of 3 years experience.

Do i meet this 3 years minimum work exp of Victoria even though ACS has considered only 1 year whereas overall 7 years of work exp i have.

Please suggest asap. Thanks in advance


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Who among here have created 2 EOIs? 1 for VIC and 1 for NSW? Could you share some of your experiences? I have created my EOI for VIC SS just today, I am thinking if creating another EOI for another state would affect VIC SS application? (could it be a possible ground for VIC SS rejection?). 

Here's the breakdown of my points

ANZSCO Code: 261112 - System Analyst

Age = 30 pts
Education (VETASSES) = 15 pts.
PTE Academic = 10 pts.
Skills = 5 pts
(9 years total experience, but 6 years were deducted due to NON-ICT (Bachelor's degree Accounting) course,3 years experience were skill relevant as per ACS)

60 pts = TOTAL without SS
65 pts = TOTAL + 5 pts for SS

Thanks! May the odds favor us this year!


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

sariah08 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Who among here have created 2 EOIs? 1 for VIC and 1 for NSW? Could you share some of your experiences? I have created my EOI for VIC SS just today, I am thinking if creating another EOI for another state would affect VIC SS application? (could it be a possible ground for VIC SS rejection?).
> 
> ...




You can create multiple eois. It will not effect your VIC SS. Go ahead and all the best!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sariah08 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Who among here have created 2 EOIs? 1 for VIC and 1 for NSW? Could you share some of your experiences? I have created my EOI for VIC SS just today, I am thinking if creating another EOI for another state would affect VIC SS application? (could it be a possible ground for VIC SS rejection?).
> 
> ...




It should not affect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

sariah08 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Who among here have created 2 EOIs? 1 for VIC and 1 for NSW? Could you share some of your experiences? I have created my EOI for VIC SS just today, I am thinking if creating another EOI for another state would affect VIC SS application? (could it be a possible ground for VIC SS rejection?).
> 
> ...


Same points as yours.....

Created 2 EOIs for VIC and NSW on 16th June....

I wanted 2 separate one because I read somewhere that if invited by one of the state then EOI gets locked and other state can't invite....

I don't k own how true is that but creating 2 won't affect anything atleast in my understanding...



Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MnBT said:


> Same points as yours.....
> 
> Created 2 EOIs for VIC and NSW on 16th June....
> 
> ...




All good. 

You can have two.

After ITA it dies get locked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Alright, thanks for the information. Maybe it would be helpful if there are some folks here can share their experiences who have created 2 EOIs (1 for NSW, 1 for VIC) , who were got invited to apply for Vic Sponsorship and got an approval.

I wonder if they were required to provide a commitment letter?. I see in some posts in this forum pages that they sent commitment letters.


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Alright, thanks for the information. Maybe it would be helpful if there are some folks here can share their experiences who have created 2 EOIs (1 for NSW, 1 for VIC) , who were got invited to apply for Vic Sponsorship and got an approval.

I wonder if they were required to provide a commitment letter?. I see in some posts in this forum pages that they sent commitment letters.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

sariah08 said:


> Alright, thanks for the information. Maybe it would be helpful if there are some folks here can share their experiences who have created 2 EOIs (1 for NSW, 1 for VIC) , who were got invited to apply for Vic Sponsorship and got an approval.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they were required to provide a commitment letter?. I see in some posts in this forum pages that they sent commitment letters.




You will be needing a commitment letter on a later stage. I too have filled two eois and now waiting. Since the eoi thing just started for VIC. There will be hardly anyone who got an invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks @Smarffy


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

sariah08 said:


> Thanks @Smarffy




No problem x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello Guys... I am new to this forum. Below is my point break down. I want to apply for VIC SS.

Age: 25
English: 10
Education: 15
Experience: 15
Total: 65 points
With SS: 70 points (65+5 for state)

Below are my queries:

1. What is the current backlog for 261112 with regards to VIC SS having 70 points?
2. What are my chances of getting an invite if I apply in July-2017?

Appreciate some expert opinion on the above queries.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Hello Guys... I am new to this forum. Below is my point break down. I want to apply for VIC SS.
> 
> Age: 25
> English: 10
> ...


As you are in ICT occupation, what you will have to do is to create EOI for Vic and NSW (2 EOIS, maybe 3rd one for SC189) and wait until you get invited by either. 

There is no backlog for Vic as such, they will pick applicants when/if needed. 

As process is new for VIc - no one knows. 

NSW - there is a chance i should say. I got ITA with 65+5 ITA BA 2 years back from them.


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> As you are in ICT occupation, what you will have to do is to create EOI for Vic and NSW (2 EOIS, maybe 3rd one for SC189) and wait until you get invited by either.
> 
> There is no backlog for Vic as such, they will pick applicants when/if needed.
> 
> ...



Bro, Why do you want me to create 2 EOIs? Any logic or specific reason behind this?

Any ideas when was the last 70 pointer got an invite from VIC?

One of my friend got an invite from NSW last year with 60+5 points. So I think 70 pointer has higher chances in NSW. But again, why do you suggest me to put 2 EOIs for both VIC and NSW?


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> As you are in ICT occupation, what you will have to do is to create EOI for Vic and NSW (2 EOIS, maybe 3rd one for SC189) and wait until you get invited by either.
> 
> There is no backlog for Vic as such, they will pick applicants when/if needed.
> 
> ...


When did ur invitation from NSW came from the date u submitted EOI with 65+5 ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Bro, Why do you want me to create 2 EOIs? Any logic or specific reason behind this?
> 
> Any ideas when was the last 70 pointer got an invite from VIC?
> 
> One of my friend got an invite from NSW last year with 60+5 points. So I think 70 pointer has higher chances in NSW. But again, why do you suggest me to put 2 EOIs for both VIC and NSW?


New process for VIC: 

2. Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in DIBP’s SkillSelect, and indicate your interest for Victorian nomination. You do not need to notify Victoria that you have submitted an EOI. Note that if you already have an EOI in the SkillSelect system (submitted before 1 July 2017), it will be considered for Victorian nomination. You will not need to resubmit it.

New application process for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria 

For NSW they dont explicitly specify that you need to put NSW (as far as i can recall)

However, i always recommend to select NSW when opting out for NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sabhishek982 said:


> When did ur invitation from NSW came from the date u submitted EOI with 65+5 ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I created EOI on the 9/09/2015 and was invited on 15/09/2015. 

Got grant on 15th Jan 2016.


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Experts, 

I have submitted my EOI for NSW with (65+5) for NSW on 22/04/2017, and submitted another EOI for Vic with same points on 1st July 2017. I will prefer Vic over NSW any day as my brother and sister lives there. 

Should i put my NSW EOI on Suspension? i don't want to withdraw it as i am not sure if VIC will invite.

What does Suspension of EOI means, i have read that putting your EOI in Suspension means that you will not be considered for the upcoming rounds until your EOI is on Suspension.

Experts please help.

ANZSCO Code 261313.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

mission0z said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't put anything on suspension just yet. You never know how things will be in few weeks. Hopefully you will get VIC invite soon. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Smarffy said:


> Don't put anything on suspension just yet. You never know how things will be in few weeks. Hopefully you will get VIC invite soon. X
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree, wait until you get invite, then decide.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I created EOI on the 9/09/2015 and was invited on 15/09/2015.
> 
> Got grant on 15th Jan 2016.


Nice, which occupation was it for? It is real quick to get invite within the same month .

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sabhishek982 said:


> Nice, which occupation was it for? It is real quick to get invite within the same month .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


As i said above it was 2 years ago, for 261111 with 65+5 - i was among few who got into this stream and got ITA and Grant within 5 months.


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> As i said above it was 2 years ago, for 261111 with 65+5 - i was among few who got into this stream and got ITA and Grant within 5 months.


They already lower the waiting time so I suppose this should not come as "special news" this year.
One can only hope, isn't it?

Congratulations and best of luck

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alex.fatu said:


> They already lower the waiting time so I suppose this should not come as "special news" this year.
> One can only hope, isn't it?
> 
> Congratulations and best of luck
> ...


What do you mean be lowered? 

They continue to increase the service standards, but these are not much relevant to about 80% (+/- 5%) of applicants who get processed within 4 months


----------



## ramankumar31 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hello Friends
Can someone please help in providing sample for commitment letter for state sponsorship Victoria


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Totally agree, wait until you get invite, then decide.


But then again, it means some other person won't be receiving an invite that goes unused, which seems a shame.

OP, run through the scenario. You've heard nothing from Victoria, the NSW invite comes in. You wait few more days, but need to reply to NSW soon or it will expire. What would you do?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ramankumar31 said:


> Hello Friends
> Can someone please help in providing sample for commitment letter for state sponsorship Victoria


Did they ask for it? Or you just being prepared?


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello Experts, 

I need one clarification regarding Victoria EOI. I have created an EOI back in Jan'17 for Victoria and left it. Now that Victoria selection is based on EOI, my old EOI is valid now. 

However, my agent created another new EOI for me effective 1st July'17. I told him I already have one but he said nothing to worry as we can lodge any number of EOIs for state.

Let me know if two EOIs are going to impact my invitation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saikishoreal said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I need one clarification regarding Victoria EOI. I have created an EOI back in Jan'17 for Victoria and left it. Now that Victoria selection is based on EOI, my old EOI is valid now.
> 
> ...


It won't.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It won't.




Thanks for quick reply.


----------



## raghavcv (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi,

I have a query with respect to 190 SS and below are my details.

Systems Analyst (261112)
Points: 65 with SS 
English : 7+
Education: BE (Mechanical)
ACS result: 1 year relevant

I have 7+ years of related work experience but ACS has deducted 6 yrs as its non-IT education and ended up with 1 year of relevant work exp as per ACS result. As per new Vic requirements, my ANZSCO code should have minimum of 3 years experience.

Do i meet this 3 years minimum work exp of Victoria even though ACS has considered only 1 year whereas overall 7 years of work exp i have.

Please suggest asap. Thanks in advance


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

ramankumar31 said:


> Hello Friends
> Can someone please help in providing sample for commitment letter for state sponsorship Victoria


Can you tell me if this is among requirements or if it is an optional (better to have) document.
What's stage does this letter is requested?

Thank you and good luck!

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

raghavcv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query with respect to 190 SS and below are my details.
> 
> ...


Total experience is considered.Victoria SS is independent of ACS

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> What do you mean be lowered?
> 
> They continue to increase the service standards, but these are not much relevant to about 80% (+/- 5%) of applicants who get processed within 4 months


It's not about standards (which I do agree with you, they are getting increased) I was referring to.
Processing time seems to be improved. Lately I see more and more people with under 6months favorable response received.
Sorry for misundersanding.

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

FFacs said:


> But then again, it means some other person won't be receiving an invite that goes unused, which seems a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> OP, run through the scenario. You've heard nothing from Victoria, the NSW invite comes in. You wait few more days, but need to reply to NSW soon or it will expire. What would you do?




In my opinion VIC is quicker than NSW. But just in case you get preinvite from NSW, go ahead. Submit your documents for invite. Wait for the invite. You will have 60 days after getting the invite to lodge the visa. Incase if you get the invite for VIC goahead with that. Your NSW spot will not be filled until you lodge the visa. Once your proceed with VIC. The spot will be available again. The only thing that you will have to compromise on is your $300. All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Total experience is considered.Victoria SS is independent of ACS
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


So for can we ignore "Skill Requirement Met Date" provided by ACS when we initiate EOI 190 specifically targeting Victoria State Sponsorship ? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

shalinjames said:


> So for can we ignore "Skill Requirement Met Date" provided by ACS when we initiate EOI 190 specifically targeting Victoria State Sponsorship ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


No. The EOI is a DIBP submission. If you are nominated it will be locked as an invite, and DIBP will expect you to provide ACS back up for the points you claim. The experience required by Victoria is for them to consider you for nomination. It would appear the process goes as follows:


Submit EOI with points as assesed by ACS, indicating Victoria
Victoria periodically skims pool of 190s. Let's say you get the call.
You then submit your application to Victoria, who will consider your total experience post study.
you get rejected or accepted for nomination

There is no point submitting a 190 Victoria EOI if you can't meet their minimum requirements, as rejection will follow application even if you're invited to apply


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

FFacs said:


> No. The EOI is a DIBP submission. If you are nominated it will be locked as an invite, and DIBP will expect you to provide ACS back up for the points you claim. The experience required by Victoria is for them to consider you for nomination. It would appear the process goes as follows:
> 
> 
> Submit EOI with points as assesed by ACS, indicating Victoria
> ...


Thanks for the info.. My overall experience is close to 7years. 
I am still awaiting ACS result, Hoping for positive feedback from them.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

shalinjames said:


> Thanks for the info.. My overall experience is close to 7years.
> I am still awaiting ACS result, Hoping for positive feedback from them.


Hi, 

I also had a same query as you. I wrote to Victoria. And if you would read in Victoria's FAQ - you would see one line experience post qualification would be considered.

Victoria's response -

Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. 

The Victorian Government skilled visa nomination process is not connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience. 

If you are applying for Victorian skilled visa nomination under an occupation assessed by the Australian Computer Society, you must provide a detailed CV which includes detailed information about your overall work experience history. 

You are welcome to update your existing EOI that is currently in the system. 

Kind regards,

Skilled and Business Migration Program
Trade Victoria
Department of Economic Development, Jobs, Transport and Resources
GPO Box 4509, Melbourne, Victoria 3000
LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au 
T: 03 9651 9756 | [email protected] \

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also had a same query as you. I wrote to Victoria. And if you would read in Victoria's FAQ - you would see one line experience post qualification would be considered.
> 
> ...


This info is very detailed and clear. Yeah, I thought it is applicable for dibp 190 eoi. For 190 Eoi one should claim experience as per acs Skill requirement met date. But for Victoria state nomination, we should detail them our overall post qualification experience. Once I receive my acs results I am gonna apply for VIC. 

Is your nominated occupation code 261313 also?


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

shalinjames said:


> This info is very detailed and clear. Yeah, I thought it is applicable for dibp 190 eoi. For 190 Eoi one should claim experience as per acs Skill requirement met date. But for Victoria state nomination, we should detail them our overall post qualification experience. Once I receive my acs results I am gonna apply for VIC.
> 
> Is your nominated occupation code 261313 also?


You will be applying to VIC as per new process or streamlined 457 or PhD pathways ?

Other than *streamlined 457 or PhD pathways * We have to follow the below steps .

New application process for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria

In DIBP the experience point will be calculated based on the valid no of experience under the nomination occupation .


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Roy2017 said:


> You will be applying to VIC as per new process or streamlined 457 or PhD pathways ?
> 
> Other than *streamlined 457 or PhD pathways * We have to follow the below steps .
> 
> ...


I am gonna apply for Skilled nominated 190 (VIC sponsorship). 

And yes they have new process for ICT occupations. 

Hope I receive my acs pretty soon to initiate my application. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

*PTE score link to Victoria state*

Hello Guys:
I am trying to send the PTE score link to Victoria state and wondering which department/program we should select.

Did any one try this before?

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jsabarish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also had a same query as you. I wrote to Victoria. And if you would read in Victoria's FAQ - you would see one line experience post qualification would be considered.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing - thats was the case always, i was trying to explain the same few posts back.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tnk009 said:


> Hello Guys:
> I am trying to send the PTE score link to Victoria state and wondering which department/program we should select.
> 
> Did any one try this before?
> ...


I dont think there is a way (at least i can't recall seeing that option) - you usually required to send to DIBP. 

Have they (Vic) requested it to be sent directly to local authority?


----------



## damitdada (Jul 3, 2017)

I have already applied for Victorian SS (positive skill assessment, ielts scores and experience criteria met) on 30th June prior to changes in eligible occupation list.

However, my occupation chemist was removed from the list on 1st July.

I am anxious whether my application will be considered. I have received the reference number on the same day.


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sannas81 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have filled Victoria SS application on last Saturday on 457 pathway. My points are 60 without SS points for the role of ICT BA. I am here since last two years and continuing the same job. My application has all the things they require.
> 
> ...


Hi Sannas,

Did you receive any update yet on Victoria state nomination?


----------



## damitdada (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello Sir…

I have already applied for Victorian SS on 30th June prior to changes in eligible occupation list. However, my occupation chemist was removed from the list on 1st July. I am anxious whether my application will be considered. I have received the reference number on the same day.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

damitdada said:


> Hello Sir…
> 
> I have already applied for Victorian SS on 30th June prior to changes in eligible occupation list. However, my occupation chemist was removed from the list on 1st July. I am anxious whether my application will be considered. I have received the reference number on the same day.
> 
> ...


If it is removed than I highly doubt that you will be accepted...seniors can highlight more....

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## damitdada (Jul 3, 2017)

I have applied through a MARA agent and he told me that as we have applied before the changes were made I should be good to go. Also I was also asked to submit higher education transcripts. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

damitdada said:


> Hello Sir…
> 
> I have already applied for Victorian SS on 30th June prior to changes in eligible occupation list. However, my occupation chemist was removed from the list on 1st July. I am anxious whether my application will be considered. I have received the reference number on the same day.
> 
> ...




Lets see. Quite often they would not accept. However, lets hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damitdada (Jul 3, 2017)

MnBT said:


> If it is removed than I highly doubt that you will be accepted...seniors can highlight more....
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


I have applied through a MARA agent and he told me that as we have applied before the changes were made I should be good to go. Also I was also asked to submit higher education transcripts. 

The agent told me that if they wish to disappovr, generally they don't ask for further docs

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scavenger (Jul 3, 2017)

I also submitted my EOI today:

ANZSCO 262111 Database Administrator
==========================
Age: (15)
English/IELTS: Sep 2016 (10)
ACS: Jun 2016 (15)
Qualifications: (15)
Awaiting state nomination


----------



## liulingyanlily (Feb 28, 2017)

damitdada said:


> I have already applied for Victorian SS (positive skill assessment, ielts scores and experience criteria met) on 30th June prior to changes in eligible occupation list.
> 
> However, my occupation chemist was removed from the list on 1st July.
> 
> I am anxious whether my application will be considered. I have received the reference number on the same day.


How many points and breakdown you have?


----------



## Sannas81 (Apr 21, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Hi Sannas,
> 
> Did you receive any update yet on Victoria state nomination?


No mate.

There is no acknowledgement too. I have dropped a note asking for that. Hopefully will hear from them soon.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think there is a way (at least i can't recall seeing that option) - you usually required to send to DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> Have they (Vic) requested it to be sent directly to local authority?




Thanks Andrey.

Thay havn't asked me yet but I was thinking how to upload english score.

I heard that it is essential to give someone's reference in VIC while filling their nomination form else they will rejected it. 

Any idea on this? How true it is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sannas81 (Apr 21, 2017)

damitdada said:


> Hello Sir…
> 
> I have already applied for Victorian SS on 30th June prior to changes in eligible occupation list. However, my occupation chemist was removed from the list on 1st July. I am anxious whether my application will be considered. I have received the reference number on the same day.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling that you would not get positive result. But hope for the best!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## liulingyanlily (Feb 28, 2017)

Sannas81 said:


> I have a feeling that you would not get positive result. But hope for the best!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I feel the same , they may just reject it.


----------



## damitdada (Jul 3, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Hi Sannas,
> 
> Did you receive any update yet on Victoria state nomination?


They provided me the reference number on 30th itself and also asked me to send the higher education transcripts which they acknowledged within minutes

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## damitdada (Jul 3, 2017)

liulingyanlily said:


> How many points and breakdown you have?


Points breakdown: Age-25
Education: 20
Experience: 10
Ielts: 10
Total : 65....
And 5 for SS, If i get it,😀😀😀

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sannas81 (Apr 21, 2017)

damitdada said:


> They provided me the reference number on 30th itself and also asked me to send the higher education transcripts which they acknowledged within minutes
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


This is strange. I asked them to acknowledge my application on Friday where they asked some details like DOB and full name. Since then there is silence on the other side.

May i know your job code and points?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## damitdada (Jul 3, 2017)

My occupation is of chemist with 65 points w/o SS points..Even my agent was also surprised to get the file reference no. so immediately... That's why I'm hopeful 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sannas81 said:


> No mate.
> 
> There is no acknowledgement too. I have dropped a note asking for that. Hopefully will hear from them soon.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Okay. Are you able to log in to their website and see your application details?


----------



## Sannas81 (Apr 21, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Okay. Are you able to log in to their website and see your application details?


Can you see that? I can't see that on my login page. Where can you see that?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Surprisingly, I am not able to see any details about the submitted application on their website. I can create a new application though using the same login credentials.

Is that the case with everyone who has submitted application for Victoria state sponsorship?


----------



## damitdada (Jul 3, 2017)

No idea about it....My agent does it on my behalf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Surprisingly, I am not able to see any details about the submitted application on their website. I can create a new application though using the same login credentials.
> 
> Is that the case with everyone who has submitted application for Victoria state sponsorship?


same with me....no way to track it on liveinvictoria website or atleast see what you have updated . Its strange..isnt it ?


----------



## liulingyanlily (Feb 28, 2017)

damitdada said:


> My occupation is of chemist with 65 points w/o SS points..Even my agent was also surprised to get the file reference no. so immediately... That's why I'm hopeful
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


your PhD in chemistry? which university?


----------



## damitdada (Jul 3, 2017)

liulingyanlily said:


> your PhD in chemistry? which university?


Saurashtra University, Rajkot, India

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## damitdada (Jul 3, 2017)

damitdada said:


> Saurashtra University, Rajkot, India
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It's alright if my application is rejected..I have also started my Canada application with CRS of 457..It has better chances for Chemist

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## damitdada (Jul 3, 2017)

It's alright if my application is rejected..I have also started my Canada application with CRS of 457..It has better chances for Chemist

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have created an EOI for Victoria for ICT occupation database administrator (262111). 
I have 60 + 5 points.

Do I need to submit the online application on Victoria website too ? or they have changed the rules ? 

Regards,


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Oracle.2015 said:


> I have created an EOI for Victoria for ICT occupation database administrator (262111).
> I have 60 + 5 points.
> 
> Do I need to submit the online application on Victoria website too ? or they have changed the rules ?
> ...




Nop. Just submit eoi and wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> same with me....no way to track it on liveinvictoria website or atleast see what you have updated . Its strange..isnt it ?


Yes Vikas. This is really weird. Most of us have not received any acknowledgement also so we are not sure if our application is under process or not


----------



## Sannas81 (Apr 21, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Yes Vikas. This is really weird. Most of us have not received any acknowledgement also so we are not sure if our application is under process or not


Hi guys, 

I dropped them a mail yesterday stating the situation of no acknowledgement after a week. Today, I got nomination mail from Victoria on the mail which I put in my application (my company email id). Followed by that, I got invitation from skillselect too.

Btw I went with 457 stream as I am here in Melbourne since last two years and same job in ICT BA role.

I hope others will get soon.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sannas81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I dropped them a mail yesterday stating the situation of no acknowledgement after a week. Today, I got nomination mail from Victoria on the mail which I put in my application (my company email id). Followed by that, I got invitation from skillselect too.
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sannas81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I dropped them a mail yesterday stating the situation of no acknowledgement after a week. Today, I got nomination mail from Victoria on the mail which I put in my application (my company email id). Followed by that, I got invitation from skillselect too.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Buddy. Just for our information. How much total experience you have and how many points you claimed at the time of seeking Victoria nomination?


----------



## Sannas81 (Apr 21, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Congratulations Buddy. Just for our information. How much total experience you have and how many points you claimed at the time of seeking Victoria nomination?


Thanks.

I have total 9 years of experience and claimed 60+5 for visa.

I believe my CV made a role along with my presence on 457 with my accolades and confirmed employement letter stating my role and location on company letter head. I also attached last 12 payslips just to boost my case. I am sure others 

I hope that helps.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sannas81 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have total 9 years of experience and claimed 60+5 for visa.
> 
> ...


Yes. You really had a strong case


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

Got the invite 10 mins back...What a relief...

One question : Will I get the bridging visa for me and my wife immediately when I do the payment ?

My wife's long term visitor visa is about to expire and it would be great if she get the bridging straightaway.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> Got the invite 10 mins back...What a relief...
> 
> One question : Will I get the bridging visa for me and my wife immediately when I do the payment ?
> 
> My wife's long term visitor visa is about to expire and it would be great if she get the bridging straightaway.


Congrats..

Yes, as soon as you apply for VISA, you will be on bridging VISA. However, previous subsequent VISA conditions will be applied.


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> Got the invite 10 mins back...What a relief...


Congratulations Vikas. All the Best


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> Got the invite 10 mins back...What a relief...
> 
> One question : Will I get the bridging visa for me and my wife immediately when I do the payment ?
> 
> My wife's long term visitor visa is about to expire and it would be great if she get the bridging straightaway.




Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Sannas81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I dropped them a mail yesterday stating the situation of no acknowledgement after a week. Today, I got nomination mail from Victoria on the mail which I put in my application (my company email id). Followed by that, I got invitation from skillselect too.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> Got the invite 10 mins back...What a relief...
> 
> One question : Will I get the bridging visa for me and my wife immediately when I do the payment ?
> 
> My wife's long term visitor visa is about to expire and it would be great if she get the bridging straightaway.


Congrats mate

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Smarffy said:


> Nop. Just submit eoi and wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. So, those who have highest points will get invitations first ?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Thanks. So, those who have highest points will get invitations first ?


Not 100% clear. NSW call forward applications on basis of skill (need in market) DIBP points, Experience and English. Victoria may well do the same for ICT. Worth noting is that Victoria appear to be suggesting they will maintain the selection process of using panels, etc. to review the candidate profile. My assumption is that they will be skimming the EOI pool so they have a manageable number of applications, but will still assess profiles. Meaning there is a fair chance you might get invited to apply, but not get the nomination. Like I said, not clear yet.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

FFacs said:


> Not 100% clear. NSW call forward applications on basis of skill (need in market) DIBP points, Experience and English. Victoria may well do the same for ICT. Worth noting is that Victoria appear to be suggesting they will maintain the selection process of using panels, etc. to review the candidate profile. My assumption is that they will be skimming the EOI pool so they have a manageable number of applications, but will still assess profiles. Meaning there is a fair chance you might get invited to apply, but not get the nomination. Like I said, not clear yet.


Thanks dear. I got it now.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Thanks dear. I got it now.


No problem. By the way, English writing tip. Although you start a letter with Dear XYZ, it's not common to call someone "dear". It's reserved only for those for whom you have genuine affection, and even then can seem a little condescending. It's often used when talking to old folk, especially in that impatient "do you want anything to drink, dear..... I said DO YOU WANT ANYTHING TO DRINK DEAR?" manner.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

FFacs said:


> No problem. By the way, English writing tip. Although you start a letter with Dear XYZ, it's not common to call someone "dear". It's reserved only for those for whom you have genuine affection, and even then can seem a little condescending. It's often used when talking to old folk, especially in that impatient "do you want anything to drink, dear..... I said DO YOU WANT ANYTHING TO DRINK DEAR?" manner.


Thanks FFacs,

DO YOU WANT ANYTHING TO DRINK DEAR ? Beer ? [ Just Kidding ]

Thanks mate,

Regards.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Thanks FFacs,
> 
> DO YOU WANT ANYTHING TO DRINK DEAR ? Beer ? [ Just Kidding ]
> 
> ...


Haha, in that case I might overlook the over-familiarity.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

FFacs said:


> Haha, in that case I might overlook the over-familiarity.


haha


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

guys am stuck with 55 points point and asked the agent to submit SS from victoria ..he is asking me money ? or is the nomination process free ?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

mike129 said:


> guys am stuck with 55 points point and asked the agent to submit SS from victoria ..he is asking me money ? or is the nomination process free ?


Nop. not for Vic.

Victoria Visa Nomination - Live in Victoria


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Smarffy said:


> Nop. not for Vic.
> 
> Victoria Visa Nomination - Live in Victoria


Thanks man,appreciated


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Guys

I am going to submit my EOI for Vic on Skillselect.
Before that just want to confirm that do i need to submit my CV also like if m applying for ICT occupation?


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

Today in the morning I have received my state sponsorship from Victoria alongwith invitation to apply for subclass 190 visa. I want to thank all my mates on this forum for motivating one and all at every step during the application process.

Thanks to all

Cheers

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## mihirjivani (Mar 23, 2017)

*Victoria 190 EOI application query:*

Victoria 190 EOI application query:

1. 30000 AUD required per applicant for financial support ?
Need more idea on the above criteria.
What does this line mean -"we do not require evidence of these financial resources".

2. Some occupations require to have an offer of employment. I am not under 457. 
Considering my case, do I need an offer for 263111 occupation as well ? 

My agent(WWICS) recommended me to submit 190 for Victoria as well because my occupation is listed for Victoria, but he didn't mention any offer of employment requirement. I came to know about Finance and Employment requirement from the below official link.

liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/visas-and-immigrating/skilled-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190#applyICT

__________________
263111 : Computer Network and System Engineer
Total Points: 60
EOI Submitted:
190 VIC : 04/07/2017 (60+5)
190 NSW : 17/05/2017 (60+5)
189 : 06/04/2017 (60)


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

trombokk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today in the morning I have received my state sponsorship from Victoria alongwith invitation to apply for subclass 190 visa. I want to thank all my mates on this forum for motivating one and all at every step during the application process.
> 
> ...




Congrats.. please include your details i.e experience or onshore employment.


----------



## mihirjivani (Mar 23, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today in the morning I have received my state sponsorship from Victoria alongwith invitation to apply for subclass 190 visa. I want to thank all my mates on this forum for motivating one and all at every step during the application process.
> 
> ...


Congratulations...!!!

Did you applied only for Victoria, or NSW as well ?
And do you have any employment offer ?


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

MohAdnan said:


> Congrats.. please include your details i.e experience or onshore employment.


10 years experience, offshore applicant

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

mihirjivani said:


> Congratulations...!!!
> 
> Did you applied only for Victoria, or NSW as well ?
> And do you have any employment offer ?


I am an offshore applicant. 

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

trombokk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today in the morning I have received my state sponsorship from Victoria alongwith invitation to apply for subclass 190 visa. I want to thank all my mates on this forum for motivating one and all at every step during the application process.
> 
> ...


Hello Trombokk, When did you launch EOI for Victoria and how many points you have.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello Everyone, Has anybody received an invite from Victoria for ICT occupations as per the new process post 1-July-17?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

trombokk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today in the morning I have received my state sponsorship from Victoria alongwith invitation to apply for subclass 190 visa. I want to thank all my mates on this forum for motivating one and all at every step during the application process.
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Folks

I am submiting my EOI for Vic on Skillselect website but i am confused about my exp.

In my ACS assessment they have mentioned
"The following employment after February 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"

And

Below that they have mentioned 
Dates: 08/11 - 10/16 (5yrs 2mths) -> This is my total exp.

Now while submiting EOI which date i should mention as start date for my occupation? One which equate with my occupation as per ACS or my actual joining date which is without 3 yrs of deduction.


----------



## Sannas81 (Apr 21, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am submiting my EOI for Vic on Skillselect website but i am confused about my exp.
> 
> ...


EOI experience should align with ACS. The reason is once you are invited, they will ask you to prove what is mentioned in EOI and ACS letter is the proof.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Sannas81 said:


> EOI experience should align with ACS. The reason is once you are invited, they will ask you to prove what is mentioned in EOI and ACS letter is the proof.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The Victorian Government skilled visa nomination process is not connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

mike129 said:


> The Victorian Government skilled visa nomination process is not connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience.


You are right to some extent, Victorian Government skilled visa nomination process is not connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience *but EOI is*.

You should enter ACS date of recommendation. EOI calculates score based on your experience. However, you should include all of your experience in your resume i.e. after qualification. If Victoria selects your profile then they can assess all of your experience.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

mike129 said:


> The Victorian Government skilled visa nomination process is not connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience.


The EOI is a DIBP submission, not Victoria. The information in the EOI needs to be according to DIBP's rules, regardless of what states may or may not do with it.


----------



## Sannas81 (Apr 21, 2017)

mike129 said:


> The Victorian Government skilled visa nomination process is not connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience.


True. But EOI and Victoria assessment criteria is different.

For the case where Victoria choosing candidates from EOI, mainly for ICT offshore people, ACS experience is required. But when applying directly to Victoria, full experience is recommended.

The reason is, once Victoria nominating someone based on CV, they will ask him/her to submit EOI to get visa. As EOI process is not under their control, ACS experience is required to put in there to prove experience.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

I am confused which state to apply for sponsorship. Can anybody help me? By the way I am an civil engineer


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

mihirjivani said:


> Victoria 190 EOI application query:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1- means they do not need any sort of bank statement or travellers cheque. 

2- no job offer needed for 190 at the moment. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samk315 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and looking for some clarification on 190 visa
I've submitted EOI in Skill Select for Victoria days back, My concern here is do I have any other action from my end...like filling some application form for that state or So??
I am confused, please help me out.

TIA


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Sannas81 said:


> True. But EOI and Victoria assessment criteria is different.
> 
> For the case where Victoria choosing candidates from EOI, mainly for ICT offshore people, ACS experience is required. But when applying directly to Victoria, full experience is recommended.
> 
> ...


I'm not so sure they "choose" from the EOI for ICT skills. I think the EOI phase allows them to restrict the group of applicants. I would guess that once they select your EOI you will be requested to apply as normal, providing CV, etc.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

samk315 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and looking for some clarification on 190 visa
> I've submitted EOI in Skill Select for Victoria days back, My concern here is do I have any other action from my end...like filling some application form for that state or So??
> ...


Before 1st of July, for Victorian sponsorship you would need to fill an online form available on their website. However, now they have restricted* ICT occupations to apply online and only EOI option is available.

Now, the answer to your query is no, you don't need to fill any other forms as long as you have correctly filled your EOI and indicated Victoria as your state of interest.

*Note: If you have current job/offer, 457 VISA, or you are a Ph.D graduate, you can still apply through their website.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

cn049 said:


> I am confused which state to apply for sponsorship. Can anybody help me? By the way I am an civil engineer




Check https://www.anzscosearch.com/search 

What's your points breakout!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am submiting my EOI for Vic on Skillselect website but i am confused about my exp.
> 
> ...


You will have to create 2 entries. One for 08/11 to 2/14 and another one from 3/14 to 10/16. For first one, you need to tick NO for the option where they ask whether this exp is relevant, and tick Yes for later one.

HTH


----------



## alonz (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello All,
I applied Victoria State Sponsorship as Metal Machinist (First Class) on 10th June 2017,and received acknowledgement 05 July 2017. 
My Point Breakdown is:
Age 30
PTE 0 (60+ in all band)
TRA 10
Experience 15 ( 8+ Years)
=55+5 =60.
My MARA agent told me to apply South Australia than Victoria.and he told me that Victoria is hard to get nomination for my occupation!! From July 1 SA is opened my occupation. However my preference is Victoria.
Can i get invitation from Victoria?
Guys, any idea about this?


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

alonz said:


> Hello All,
> I applied Victoria State Sponsorship as Metal Machinist (First Class) on 10th June 2017,and received acknowledgement 05 July 2017.
> My Point Breakdown is:
> Age 30
> ...


Actually, your agent is true. Unlike other states, Victoria does have minimum criteria for each occupation and you can find yours on this page: Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

If you have minimum required experience, IELTS 7.0 (or equivalent) and your occupation is on their list then there is no harm (and no fees) on applying for their sponsorship.


----------



## mihirjivani (Mar 23, 2017)

*Victoria 190 EOI application query:*

Victoria 190 EOI application query:

1. 30000 AUD required per applicant for financial support ?
Need more idea on the above criteria.
What does this line mean -"we do not require evidence of these financial resources".

2. Some occupations require to have an offer of employment. I am not under 457. 
Considering my case, do I need an offer for 263111 occupation as well ? 

My agent(WWICS) recommended me to submit 190 for Victoria as well because my occupation is listed for Victoria, but he didn't mention any offer of employment requirement. I came to know about Finance and Employment requirement from the below official link.

liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/visas-and-immigrating/skilled-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190#applyICT

__________________
263111 : Computer Network and System Engineer
Total Points: 60
EOI Submitted:
190 VIC : 04/07/2017 (60+5)
190 NSW : 17/05/2017 (60+5)
189 : 06/04/2017 (60)


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi 

I think the offer letter is for people/graduate in Australia already... pls correct me if i am wrong 




mihirjivani said:


> Victoria 190 EOI application query:
> 
> 1. 30000 AUD required per applicant for financial support ?
> Need more idea on the above criteria.
> ...


----------



## alonz (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks for reply MohAdnan.
He is actually asked me to withdraw Victoria and then apply SA. I think my occupation one of the high demand. How long will take to get that result (reject/Approve) 1 month?


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

Sannas81 said:


> True. But EOI and Victoria assessment criteria is different.
> 
> For the case where Victoria choosing candidates from EOI, mainly for ICT offshore people, ACS experience is required. But when applying directly to Victoria, full experience is recommended.
> 
> ...


hi there,

can we still apply directly to Victoria for ICT ?

I could be wrong but i read the new policy on the Vic website.... It seems that new rule is not to log application for applying Victoria State Sponsorship in Vic website directly for ICT applicants....but to submit EOI and wait for email to inform applicant to log application form online....


Am i correct?

thx..


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

mihirjivani said:


> Victoria 190 EOI application query:
> 
> 1. 30000 AUD required per applicant for financial support ?
> Need more idea on the above criteria.
> ...


I think this question has been answered before. Anyway!


1. They don't require evidence means that they want to know your financial capacity (in dollars) which includes all of your cash, stocks, property, assets, mobile, laptops etc. *But* they don't want you to include any evidence (receipts/bank statements etc) of these until they explicitly ask you to do so.

2. For offshore applicants there is no condition of employment offer. However, only for ICT applicants if they don't have employment offer or 457 VISA they are not eligible to apply using their website. They must follow EOI procedure.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

ppuu said:


> Hi
> 
> I think the offer letter is for people/graduate in Australia already... pls correct me if i am wrong


Offer letter is required only for those who are living in any Australian state but Victoria. 



alonz said:


> Thanks for reply MohAdnan.
> He is actually asked me to withdraw Victoria and then apply SA. I think my occupation one of the high demand. How long will take to get that result (reject/Approve) 1 month?


You can apply for different states sponsorship at same time I think. It takes upto 12 weeks for a state sponsorship application to be processed.


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

saikishoreal said:


> Hello Everyone, Has anybody received an invite from Victoria for ICT occupations as per the new process post 1-July-17?



hi 

in addition to Saiki's question, may i know if the 190 EOI logged long time before 1 Jul 2017 still need to be re-activated? 

From the website i saw it is not required to re-submitted but want to double confirm if anyone could.  thx in advance


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

ppuu said:


> hi
> 
> in addition to Saiki's question, may i know if the 190 EOI logged long time before 1 Jul 2017 still need to be re-activated?
> 
> From the website i saw it is not required to re-submitted but want to double confirm if anyone could.  thx in advance


I don't think so! But you *must* select Victoria as preferred state if you haven't done so already.


----------



## alonz (Jun 6, 2017)

If i apply two states, should i choose the first invitation or can i wait until second invitation?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

MohAdnan said:


> You are right to some extent, Victorian Government skilled visa nomination process is not connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience *but EOI is*.
> 
> You should enter ACS date of recommendation. EOI calculates score based on your experience. However, you should include all of your experience in your resume i.e. after qualification. If Victoria selects your profile then they can assess all of your experience.


As per my understanding is victoria state can only give me 5 points for state sponsorship ..even though ACS deducted 4 years exp. from my 5 years...which is fine with me to reach 60 points


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

FFacs said:


> The EOI is a DIBP submission, not Victoria. The information in the EOI needs to be according to DIBP's rules, regardless of what states may or may not do with it.


I am aware of this ..All what am looking for from Victoria is just to get the 5 points for state sponsorship to reach 60 points..


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Sannas81 said:


> True. But EOI and Victoria assessment criteria is different.
> 
> For the case where Victoria choosing candidates from EOI, mainly for ICT offshore people, ACS experience is required. But when applying directly to Victoria, full experience is recommended.
> 
> ...


I know..am just looking for the 5 points for state sponsorship from victoria that's all..I know immigration authority will consider what ACS has concluded.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

alonz said:


> If i apply two states, should i choose the first invitation or can i wait until second invitation?



It's usually 14 days time to proceee with the nomination and 60 days to lodge your visa. So it depends on you. Make your decision wisely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi

1. While submiting the EOI on skillselect there`s one question "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?-> yes or no.

Now i don`t wish to stay outside an australian capital city,but m affraid that if i say NO will it create any negative impact?
Although they have mentioned it will not affect the eligibility,but i still doubt.

2.While updaing the work experience should i mentioned my 3 years also which ACS has deducted and mention there Not related Employment?
(out of my 6.5 years 3 years are deducted by ACS).
So there will be 2 colums under experience section, 3.5 years for Related employment and 3 years for Not related employment? or shall i just add 3.5 years on related employment?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

ajji311231 said:


> Hi
> 
> 1. While submiting the EOI on skillselect there`s one question "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?-> yes or no.
> 
> ...




1- mention yes. You never know you might get a good job offer from there through skill select. 

2- mention complete experience with acs deduction as not relevant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Smarffy said:


> 1- mention yes. You never know you might get a good job offer from there through skill select.
> 
> 2- mention complete experience with acs deduction as not relevant.
> 
> ...


but what in future government asks me to live outside an Australian capital city due to some requirement and i don`t wish to move that time?
i will be abide by me declaration.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

ajji311231 said:


> but what in future government asks me to live outside an Australian capital city due to some requirement and i don`t wish to move that time?
> 
> i will be abide by me declaration.




Government will not ask you to live outside capital city until and unless you are on 489 regional visa. It's just for employers to search for potential candidate for their regional offices. With 190 you can live anywhere in that state only. So don't worry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav9106 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Nomination through EOI*

Submitted EOI for Software engineer earlier in June with preferred state as 'Any'. Was checking today Victoria state nomination today and got warning message as " For ICT related skills Victoria nomination happens through EOI" .

Do i have to wait for nomination from Victoria on EOI page ?..


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Gaurav9106 said:


> Submitted EOI for Software engineer earlier in June with preferred state as 'Any'. Was checking today Victoria state nomination today and got warning message as " For ICT related skills Victoria nomination happens through EOI" .
> 
> Do i have to wait for nomination from Victoria on EOI page ?..


Before you expect Victorian nomination now, you should select Victoria as preferred state first.


----------



## Migrate2Oz (Mar 13, 2017)

*Victoria New Process for ICT*

Hi,

I'm very new to this just at the exploring stage of migrating to Oz. I was going through the new process Victoria has released for ICT occupations. Nowhere in the process have they mentioned that they require ACS skills assessment but I am wondering if this is actually the case. How will they judge an applicant without any formal assessment? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Migrate2Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Skill assessment is mandatory for anyone who's applying for skilled migration visa. It's stated on their website to meet the requirements from DIBP and it's one of the requirements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migrate2Oz (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for the quick clarification! How does the new process help speed up the process then? I'm a bit confused...


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Dear All

I am planning to apply for VIC SS. Below are my details. Can I know when can I expect an invite?

Also do we have to upload our resume in some Australian format?

Current points: 65
With SS: 70
Experience: 8+ years in the relevant ANZSCO code.


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

How many days does the procedure of medical and PCC takes respectively?

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am planning to apply for VIC SS. Below are my details. Can I know when can I expect an invite?
> 
> ...


Unknown. Victoria are using the NSW method to reduce the load on their assessment process by pre-selecting those they allow to apply. The score required to make the cut is unclear. I would guess they estimate a reasonable number to admit to the process, and select the leading EOIs based on points and seniority to invite to apply. There may be other ranking criteria, and it's not clear how many are invited to apply each period.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Guys,

How long generally 190 Visa approval takes post applied?

And does changing the state in EOI, updates the DOE?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Migrate2Oz said:


> Thanks for the quick clarification! How does the new process help speed up the process then? I'm a bit confused...




It's same as NSW. It's easy to filter and compare profiles. And also anyone who is filling the eoi is already familiar with DIBP requirements. It saves them time. Cause previously they were acknowledging first and then the eoi DIBP process starts. So now you are already in the pool and they just have to pick and invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

trombokk said:


> How many days does the procedure of medical and PCC takes respectively?
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk




Varies. Week. Weeks. Month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

I have few queries on the experience with Victoria State Nomination requests:

1) Do we receive any acknowledgement from the Victoria Migration department once we submit our application?

2) How much time it takes generally to receive any acknowledgement?

3) I heard the they do respond even if they were to reject our state nomination application. Do they still acknowledge our application and later inform us about the result (Yes or No) or do they straightaway let us know if our application could not be considered due to what so ever reasons?


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

*ICT BA invite*

Hi guys,

I have a few questions. I have applied for ICT BA VIC sponsorship on 13th April 2017. I have 70 points ( 65 + 5 SS) and have scored 20 in PTE ( 80+ in all sections).

Can anyone help me with when can I expect an invite from VIC? Also, how do they calculate the required experience? I have around 6+ years of experience as ICT BA but in ACS assessment, the experience considered after the education normalization is 2+ years. So for VIC State sponsorship, which of the above two experiences do they consider?

I am currently working in Melbourne itself for the last 5 months on 457 visa. Does that help in any way?

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards


__________________
261111 ICT BA 
PTE: 20
EOI Submitted (189) : 13th April 2017 - 65 points
EOI Submitted (190)( Both VIC and NSW) : 13th April 2017 - 70 points
Invite - Waiting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

trombokk said:


> How many days does the procedure of medical and PCC takes respectively?
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


How much is your break points?

Grts,


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a few questions. I have applied for ICT BA VIC sponsorship on 13th April 2017. I have 70 points ( 65 + 5 SS) and have scored 20 in PTE ( 80+ in all sections).
> 
> ...


you have a really good points score ..I don't know how come you didn't get an invite ?...check your Spam email ..maybe they sent you an invite ?...Also as per my observation you should get invite maximum on October ..If you didn't get ..then something is wrong with your application maybe you need to double check that you calculated your points correctly ....


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

mike129 said:


> you have a really good points score ..I don't know how come you didn't get an invite ?...check your Spam email ..maybe they sent you an invite ?...Also as per my observation you should get invite maximum on October ..If you didn't get ..then something is wrong with your application maybe you need to double check that you calculated your points correctly ....


Because Victoria was closed for ICT professions since November and opened on 1st July only.


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

*ICT BA invite*



sumitgupta22 said:


> Because Victoria was closed for ICT professions since November and opened on 1st July only.


Thanks. As you have seen my post earlier, what do you think are my chances to get the invite and can anyone throw some light on the experience query I had?

how do they calculate the required experience? I have around 6+ years of experience as ICT BA but in ACS assessment, the experience considered after the education normalization is 2+ years. So for VIC State sponsorship, which of the above two experiences do they consider?


261111 ICT BA 
PTE: 20
EOI Submitted (189) : 13th April 2017 - 65 points
EOI Submitted (190)( Both VIC and NSW) : 13th April 2017 - 70 points
Invite - Waiting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

mike129 said:


> you have a really good points score ..I don't know how come you didn't get an invite ?...check your Spam email ..maybe they sent you an invite ?...Also as per my observation you should get invite maximum on October ..If you didn't get ..then something is wrong with your application maybe you need to double check that you calculated your points correctly ....


Hey Mike. As Sumit mentioned, the ICT BA quota had reached the ceiling and it has opened in July. What are your views on when can I get the invite and on the query I had for the experience.

how do they calculate the required experience? I have around 6+ years of experience as ICT BA but in ACS assessment, the experience considered after the education normalization is 2+ years. So for VIC State sponsorship, which of the above two experiences do they consider?

261111 ICT BA 
PTE: 20
EOI Submitted (189) : 13th April 2017 - 65 points
EOI Submitted (190)( Both VIC and NSW) : 13th April 2017 - 70 points
Invite - Waiting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Thanks. As you have seen my post earlier, what do you think are my chances to get the invite and can anyone throw some light on the experience query I had?
> 
> how do they calculate the required experience? I have around 6+ years of experience as ICT BA but in ACS assessment, the experience considered after the education normalization is 2+ years. So for VIC State sponsorship, which of the above two experiences do they consider?
> 
> ...


Victoria used to consider all experience after qualification regardless of ACS recommdentation. But now they follow EOI system to filter applicants.


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

*ICT BA invite*



MohAdnan said:


> Victoria used to consider all experience after qualification regardless of ACS recommdentation. But now they follow EOI system to filter applicants.


Thanks MohAdnan. In EOI we do mention our complete experience. But we do mark the years which we are considering for getting points for experience ( if i am not wrong). 

So any idea how will they filter applicants? Will it be just the points i have and then look at the details or otherwise?

This has got me more confused


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Thanks MohAdnan. In EOI we do mention our complete experience. But we do mark the years which we are considering for getting points for experience ( if i am not wrong).
> 
> So any idea how will they filter applicants? Will it be just the points i have and then look at the details or otherwise?
> 
> This has got me more confused


Currently it's not clear what they will use to rank and filter candidates.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Anyone received VIC invite after July 1st, 2017 ?

One more concern, do we need to update our EOI submitted before 30th June 2017 for 190 VIC SS to activate it or it is fine as Status is showing "submitted".

Thanks


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

ANAIN said:


> Anyone received VIC invite after July 1st, 2017 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's fine if you have submitted prior to 1st July'17. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

ANAIN said:


> Anyone received VIC invite after July 1st, 2017 ?
> 
> One more concern, do we need to update our EOI submitted before 30th June 2017 for 190 VIC SS to activate it or it is fine as Status is showing "submitted".
> 
> Thanks


Yes I have received my invitation and my EOI was lodged on 1st of may so no need to update or lodge any more EOI, this is what I think. Hopefully you will get your invitation soon.

Cheers

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Yes I have received my invitation and my EOI was lodged on 1st of may so no need to update or lodge any more EOI, this is what I think. Hopefully you will get your invitation soon.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hey Mike. As Sumit mentioned, the ICT BA quota had reached the ceiling and it has opened in July. What are your views on when can I get the invite and on the query I had for the experience.
> 
> how do they calculate the required experience? I have around 6+ years of experience as ICT BA but in ACS assessment, the experience considered after the education normalization is 2+ years. So for VIC State sponsorship, which of the above two experiences do they consider?
> 
> ...


 victoria state they will make their own investigation regarding the experience which will help only in fulfilling their criteria which is you should have 3 years..so they can give you 5 points for SS....but regarding giving points for your experince I think DIBP will stick with whatever ACS has advised .


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

trombokk said:


> Yes I have received my invitation and my EOI was lodged on 1st of may so no need to update or lodge any more EOI, this is what I think. Hopefully you will get your invitation soon.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk




Congrats. How many points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

trombokk said:


> Yes I have received my invitation and my EOI was lodged on 1st of may so no need to update or lodge any more EOI, this is what I think. Hopefully you will get your invitation soon.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


Congratulations  

Let me know how much experience you have. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

FFacs said:


> Currently it's not clear what they will use to rank and filter candidates.




I would guess they would not reinvent the wheel, NSW system is very good and selects the most needed candidates, i would presume VIC will stick to that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> I would guess they would not reinvent the wheel, NSW system is very good and selects the most needed candidates, i would presume VIC will stick to that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Bro,

Still painful to see the NSW gives invites ONLY to those who have 65+5 or higher for ICT which is above 189 standards  Hope they will come down to 60+5 like 2015 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ktsnt (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi guys, 

When Vic or NSW invites you for nomination application, does it show anywhere in your skill select EOI page that invitation is sent? Or you can only know by email? 

Thanks


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

smarffy said:


> congrats. How many points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk



points : Age-25+ pte-10+ education-10+ exp.-15+s/s-5


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Bro,
> 
> Still painful to see the NSW gives invites ONLY to those who have 65+5 or higher for ICT which is above 189 standards  Hope they will come down to 60+5 like 2015
> 
> ...



it is painful, i agree... but what can we do? Immigration is a competitive thing... and its supply & demand...


----------



## Aceofspade (May 24, 2017)

ktsnt said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When Vic or NSW invites you for nomination application, does it show anywhere in your skill select EOI page that invitation is sent? Or you can only know by email?
> 
> Thanks


I think in skill select the tab where you can see the breakdown of your points and other stuff also have the status sort of information which can tell you if the EOI is invited. Hope it helps.


----------



## raacha (Oct 9, 2016)

MohAdnan said:


> Before 1st of July, for Victorian sponsorship you would need to fill an online form available on their website. However, now they have restricted* ICT occupations to apply online and only EOI option is available.
> 
> Now, the answer to your query is no, you don't need to fill any other forms as long as you have correctly filled your EOI and indicated Victoria as your state of interest.
> 
> *Note: If you have current job/offer, 457 VISA, or you are a Ph.D graduate, you can still apply through their website.


I am currently working on 457 visa in Victoria but haven't completed 1 year. Do you mean I can still apply through their website or do i need to wait for my EOI to be picked up for SS?


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

ktsnt said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When Vic or NSW invites you for nomination application, does it show anywhere in your skill select EOI page that invitation is sent? Or you can only know by email?
> 
> Thanks


The status in the EOI will change from submitted to Invited and in the correspondence you will find the letter attached. You will also receive a mail of invitation.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

Any predictions when Victoria invites people with 65+5 with code 261313 ??


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

trombokk said:


> The status in the EOI will change from submitted to Invited and in the correspondence you will find the letter attached. You will also receive a mail of invitation.
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


The status will change once nominated. Nothing changes in the EOI when NSW send an invite to apply for nomination. I presume the same for Victoria.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Bro,
> 
> Still painful to see the NSW gives invites ONLY to those who have 65+5 or higher for ICT which is above 189 standards  Hope they will come down to 60+5 like 2015
> 
> ...


I guess you could also look at it as thinning out the 65 pointers, increasing the chance of a 189 invite for those further back in the queue. I dropped out of the 189 queue as a result of a 190 invite, as did you 

Still, it's getting VERY competitive now in ICT.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

FFacs said:


> I guess you could also look at it as thinning out the 65 pointers, increasing the chance of a 189 invite for those further back in the queue. I dropped out of the 189 queue as a result of a 190 invite, as did you
> 
> 
> 
> Still, it's getting VERY competitive now in ICT.




 May be you would have got the 189, however, it could take atleast of 2 years for me to get 189 invite  ICT 60+5 , have no chance in recent times, be it 189 or 190. Things are getting very very competitive as you rightly mentioned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> May be you would have got the 189, however, it could take atleast of 2 years for me to get 189 invite  ICT 60+5 , have no chance in recent times, be it 189 or 190. Things are getting very very competitive as you rightly mentioned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I think the 190 invite saved me. My original EoI was just a couple of weeks after the DoE for 261111, but I get the feeling that the horizon is shifting away for BA/SA at 65 points. I think the current DoE for 65 points for BA/SA is the end date for that score; I don't see it ever coming down from 70 points again (unless something changes materially).


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

FFacs said:


> I think the 190 invite saved me. My original EoI was just a couple of weeks after the DoE for 261111, but I get the feeling that the horizon is shifting away for BA/SA at 65 points. I think the current DoE for 65 points for BA/SA is the end date for that score; I don't see it ever coming down from 70 points again (unless something changes materially).




Very true in my case as well. VIC successfull nomination just saved me from big disaster especially with NSW showing no interest towards 60+5.

Initially I had no interest towards VIC as my then agent adviced me NOT to apply for VIC nomination withnot job offer, what a joke. Applied on my own got the nomination. 

Calling him with the grant news will be my first job as soon as I get the grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

hari_it_ram said:


> Very true in my case as well. VIC successfull nomination just saved me from big disaster especially with NSW showing no interest towards 60+5.
> 
> Initially I had no interest towards VIC as my then agent adviced me NOT to apply for VIC nomination withnot job offer, what a joke. Applied on my own got the nomination.
> 
> ...


Sounds great, congratulations mate! 
I wish you all the best for ur grant. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

shalinjames said:


> Sounds great, congratulations mate!
> I wish you all the best for ur grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Thanks mate, all the best for your ACS outcome ( hope the new ACS interfave is good ) , invite and visa lodge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ndhankher (Sep 3, 2016)

Dear Friends,
I need help from you all with your experience. My ACS skills assessment was done through my immigration agent in June, 2015 and they selected RECOGNITION OF PRIOR LEARNING, the ACS assessment outcome letter stated my B.Tech degree in Electronics and Telecommunication was comparable to ICT Major. It means, as per the suitability criteria my bachelor degree in Electronics & Telecommunication (Part Time 3 years course) is equivalent to ICT Major and I am not sure if RPL was necessary during first assessment.

Total 6 years of experience was deducted and I assume this was due to RPL.

Now my assessment is expired andI need to get the assessment done again, the question is it must for me to again go for RPL this time or can I go for normal "Skills" assessment as earlier my degree was considered equivalent to ICT Major?


If yes and I go for normal 'Skills" assessment, will there be any chances ACS considers more experience under "Skilled Employment" compared to earlier assessment?


Thanks for the help.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

ndhankher said:


> Dear Friends,
> I need help from you all with your experience. My ACS skills assessment was done through my immigration agent in June, 2015 and they selected RECOGNITION OF PRIOR LEARNING, the ACS assessment outcome letter stated my B.Tech degree in Electronics and Telecommunication was comparable to ICT Major. It means, as per the suitability criteria my bachelor degree in Electronics & Telecommunication (Part Time 3 years course) is equivalent to ICT Major and I am not sure if RPL was necessary during first assessment.
> 
> Total 6 years of experience was deducted and I assume this was due to RPL.
> ...




Try going for ACS only. If they think you need to do RPL. They will ask you and give you one month's time to submit your RPL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aminshuzo (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi guys,
I have a query related to ACS Assessment please if anyone help me out.
I have completed my graduation in software engineering in Dec 2013 and i am working in IT Company from 2011 so its almost 6.5 years now, and i came here in Australia in May 2016 for my masters but i am still working with same company. Can i get positive assessment. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Aminshuzo said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a query related to ACS Assessment please if anyone help me out.
> I have completed my graduation in software engineering in Dec 2013 and i am working in IT Company from 2011 so its almost 6.5 years now, and i came here in Australia in May 2016 for my masters but i am still working with same company. Can i get positive assessment.
> Thanks
> ...




You can get positive assessment if you can provide everything correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aminshuzo (Jul 6, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> You can get positive assessment if you can provide everything correctly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks mate.
By correctly means proper documentation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Aminshuzo said:


> Thanks mate.
> By correctly means proper documentation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yup!! All the best x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Please let me know if there is any hope of getting invite for for 190( if 189 is long shot), my point breakdown is as below, My DOE is 10th July 2017.

ANZCO Code: 261112 (System Analyst)

189: 70 Points
190 (NSW): (Including SS)75 Points( English: Superior, Exp: 10 points)
190 (Vic): (Including SS) 75 Points.

Thank you.


----------



## ndhankher (Sep 3, 2016)

Smarffy said:


> Try going for ACS only. If they think you need to do RPL. They will ask you and give you one month's time to submit your RPL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the help.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

my agent put my EOI as 60 points and Victoria SS application 60 points also....Although my total points is 55 points without state sponsorship .....is this correct ?Am confused because I saw this on Victoria website ..."Potential nomination points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question.


----------



## ParAustralia (Oct 5, 2016)

Oz_man said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please let me know if there is any hope of getting invite for for 190( if 189 is long shot), my point breakdown is as below, My DOE is 10th July 2017.
> 
> ...


@Oz_Man - You don't need to apply for 190. You will get an invite in 12th July round with 70 points for BA/SA.
There is no use of applying for 190 when you have enough points for 189. 

Go for 189 and do not waste your chance for 190 unless you are sure that you will not get invite in 189.

Wait for the first round of 12th July and then apply for 190, You will get a clear picture of your invite in 189. As 190 has only 14 days period to submit documents.

My suggestion is at this point withdraw your 190 and wait for 189 round results of 12th July.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ParAustralia said:


> @Oz_Man - You don't need to apply for 190. You will get an invite in 12th July round with 70 points for BA/SA.
> 
> There is no use of applying for 190 when you have enough points for 189.
> 
> ...




Well, 1st round maybe too optimistic, but soon for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

I just checked myimmitracker and VIC has started sending invites. It was for 263111 for 65 points! Keeping fingers crossed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

Oz_man said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please let me know if there is any hope of getting invite for for 190( if 189 is long shot), my point breakdown is as below, My DOE is 10th July 2017.
> 
> ...


You have the opportunity to get invite with 70 points for 189


----------



## sunnysunny (Mar 23, 2017)

Guys,

Is it true that Victoria rejects your state sponsorship application? If yes, what could be the reasons apart from
-Unable to show required finance.
-not meeting eligibility criteria
-used fake information to claim points

Any other reason apart from this?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

sunnysunny said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it true that Victoria rejects your state sponsorship application? If yes, what could be the reasons apart from
> -Unable to show required finance.
> ...




I don't think there's any other reason for rejection beside these three. If your occupation is listed and in demand you shouldn't be facing any troubles hopefully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sunnysunny said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it true that Victoria rejects your state sponsorship application? If yes, what could be the reasons apart from
> -Unable to show required finance.
> ...




You dont need to show evidence of any funds. 

They dont really verify any claim. Its DIBP job. Unless applicants just fake openly things, i would assume. 

Your skills and current demand is the only usual reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

mike129 said:


> my agent put my EOI as 60 points and Victoria SS application 60 points also....Although my total points is 55 points without state sponsorship .....is this correct ?Am confused because I saw this on Victoria website ..."Potential nomination points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question.


guys some help here please ?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

mike129 said:


> guys some help here please ?




What's your points breakout?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Smarffy said:


> What's your points breakout?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anzsco 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer 
ACS --+Ve 15.10.2016 ( 15 pts degree + 0 points xp)
PTE-A---Dec. 28.12.2016-L81R71S69W79 (10 pts)
Age --(30 Pts)

15 points bachelor degree + zero points for experience + 10 points PTE + 30 points for the age =55 points Total


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

mike129 said:


> Anzsco 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 
> ACS --+Ve 15.10.2016 ( 15 pts degree + 0 points xp)
> 
> ...




Yes that's right. Your 189 should be showing 55 and 190 as 60 points. With ss eoi 5 points are automatically added. Check your points breakout in eoi for 189. See where has he added more points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

*no quota for security specialists*

Hi,

How can i confirm there is no quota or current situation/waiting time/points needed for this code?

Thank you




Mimi4Au said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently got the invitation for the ICT Security specialist from Victoria.
> According to my knowledge there is no quota for this code. ( senior members please correct me if I am wrong)
> ...


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Smarffy said:


> Yes that's right. Your 189 should be showing 55 and 190 as 60 points. With ss eoi 5 points are automatically added. Check your points breakout in eoi for 189. See where has he added more points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for your reply..but the agent only chose 190 on the EOI ..which makes the points as you mentioned automatically 60 points..but i was referring to victoria state website where he filled the application there..he mentioned 60 points also ..my question is ....is it correct to do so ? or he should make it 55 only on the victoria website .thanks


----------



## neeb (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello friends,

what are the requirements to lodge EOI for victoria? i already submitted an EOI for NSW and my points were 70. or do i have to do something different to submit an EOI for victoria?

i am also interested for Victoria


-Should i make another id on skill select and submit another EOI?

-Are there any financial requirements to present at time for visa lodge if i apply 190 on behalf of Victoria?

Thanks


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

neeb said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> what are the requirements to lodge EOI for victoria? i already submitted an EOI for NSW and my points were 70. or do i have to do something different to submit an EOI for victoria?
> 
> ...


my agent told me it's not correct to make another EOI...he just changed it from NSW to victoria


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

mike129 said:


> my agent told me it's not correct to make another EOI...he just changed it from NSW to victoria


DIBP website says that you may have more than one EOI. You might want to reconsider your agent.. it seems he lacks knowledge..


----------



## GuruRaghavendra (Sep 21, 2016)

I have 55 points now and would get 5 additional points by August 1st 2017 for work experience. 

Victoria state sponsorship application has a column to enter points without adding 5 for SS. If I submit my application now with 55 points, can I update an application already submitted or should I wait till August 1st and then submit?


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> DIBP website says that you may have more than one EOI. You might want to reconsider your agent.. it seems he lacks knowledge..


Why can't we select "ALL" option at place "state interested". ?? Any disadvantages in selecting "ALL" ?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

GuruRaghavendra said:


> I have 55 points now and would get 5 additional points by August 1st 2017 for work experience.
> 
> Victoria state sponsorship application has a column to enter points without adding 5 for SS. If I submit my application now with 55 points, can I update an application already submitted or should I wait till August 1st and then submit?


Your EOI will automatically updated when you reach next milestone (age or exp). You do not put To Date in your current job. System automatically calculates the next milestone, and subsequently, your points will change. You will also get the auto-generated mail for the same. 

By the way, anzsco?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Nikki1188 said:


> Why can't we select "ALL" option at place "state interested". ?? Any disadvantages in selecting "ALL" ?


NSW considers when you specifically select NSW. Not sure about Victoria, as it has gone EOI way this time only.


----------



## GuruRaghavendra (Sep 21, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Your EOI will automatically updated when you reach next milestone (age or exp). You do not put To Date in your current job. System automatically calculates the next milestone, and subsequently, your points will change. You will also get the auto-generated mail for the same.
> 
> By the way, anzsco?


I am sure the EOI gets updated, but I am concerned about the State sponsorship application of Victoria, which has a column for the points. Will the points in the Sponsorship application be concerned or that in EOI for sponsorship?

My ANZSCO is: Analyst Programmer(261311)


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

GuruRaghavendra said:


> I am sure the EOI gets updated, but I am concerned about the State sponsorship application of Victoria, which has a column for the points. Will the points in the Sponsorship application be concerned or that in EOI for sponsorship?
> 
> My ANZSCO is: Analyst Programmer(261311)


Oh ok.. You don't have that minimum required points. It doesn't matter than if you lodge now or later. Victoria will consider you after you pass minimum threshold..


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> NSW considers when you specifically select NSW. Not sure about Victoria, as it has gone EOI way this time only.


My agent told me it will go to all the states . Is there any written note on this ?? If so, please share the link.


----------



## GuruRaghavendra (Sep 21, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Oh ok.. You don't have that minimum required points. It doesn't matter than if you lodge now or later. Victoria will consider you after you pass minimum threshold..


Thank you. It is better to wait for 20 more days and submit the SS application


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Nikki1188 said:


> My agent told me it will go to all the states . Is there any written note on this ?? If so, please share the link.


I don't have the link but you can ask anyone in NSW forum.. people who have got the NSW invite. 

But I do have the link for multiple EOIs -

How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?

and the text - "There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you*do not*accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation. " 

Anyway you should also get your 189 invitation by Oct end.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

mike129 said:


> thanks for your reply..but the agent only chose 190 on the EOI ..which makes the points as you mentioned automatically 60 points..but i was referring to victoria state website where he filled the application there..he mentioned 60 points also ..my question is ....is it correct to do so ? or he should make it 55 only on the victoria website .thanks




He should mention 55 points. As on the form it says "Potential nomination points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> NSW considers when you specifically select NSW. Not sure about Victoria, as it has gone EOI way this time only.


I have applied for 189 and 190 (NSW) together under one Skilselect account.
Is that ok or should i apply 189 and 190 seperately as you said above?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

GuruRaghavendra said:


> I have 55 points now and would get 5 additional points by August 1st 2017 for work experience.
> 
> Victoria state sponsorship application has a column to enter points without adding 5 for SS. If I submit my application now with 55 points, can I update an application already submitted or should I wait till August 1st and then submit?


You can submit now, it won't hurt... then update it.


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

*ICT BA invite*



mike129 said:


> victoria state they will make their own investigation regarding the experience which will help only in fulfilling their criteria which is you should have 3 years..so they can give you 5 points for SS....but regarding giving points for your experince I think DIBP will stick with whatever ACS has advised .


Hi Mike,

Apologies but i am bit confused. When you say "regarding the experience which will help only in fulfilling their criteria which is you should have 3 years..so they can give you 5 points for SS", does it mean my total work experience on 6 years will be considered to match their intial requirement of 5 years for ICT BA? 

What i understand from your second sentence "but regarding giving points for your experince I think DIBP will stick with whatever ACS has advised" is for getting 5 points for experience to increase my overall score i have to depend on what ACS gives.

So if my understanding is correct ( as mentioned above), I do fulfill the basic criteria required for getting an invite, which includes 5 years of experience.
If true, when can i expect an invite as i have 70 points ( including 5 points for SS).

Also, do i get any advantage if i am currently working out of melbourne?

Everyone is welcome to provide their insights 


261111 ICT BA 
PTE: 20
EOI Submitted (189) : 13th April 2017 - 65 points
EOI Submitted (190)( Both VIC and NSW) : 13th April 2017 - 70 points
Invite - Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

mike129 said:


> my agent told me it's not correct to make another EOI...he just changed it from NSW to victoria




Man there is no issue i had 4 eoi when I applied  and i got state 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

umaerkhan said:


> Man there is no issue i had 4 eoi when I applied  and i got state
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Umaer, I have a question for you regarding multiple EOIs

I have created an EOI back in Jan'17 for Victoria where I have updated my personal email Id was updated.

My agent created another EOI on 1-July-17 where he updated his email id.

Would this create any issue for my state invitation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

umaerkhan said:


> Man there is no issue i had 4 eoi when I applied  and i got state
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you create 4 EOIs with 70 points ( for eg. ) during draw of 189 with limited invitations you will be getting 4 invitations to all your EOIs right. So, there 3 of other guy will miss Invitation. Correct me if Am wrong .


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Nikki1188 said:


> If you create 4 EOIs with 70 points ( for eg. ) during draw of 189 with limited invitations you will be getting 4 invitations to all your EOIs right. So, there 3 of other guy will miss Invitation. Correct me if Am wrong .


You are absolutely right. A sensible person with such high points would never do this.


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> You are absolutely right. A sensible person with such high points would never do this.


I selected "ALL" for 190. Will it make any difference in creating individual EOIs for each state?? Sort of confusion from long time.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Nikki1188 said:


> I selected "ALL" for 190. Will it make any difference in creating individual EOIs for each state?? Sort of confusion from long time.


To be honest, *All* option practically applies to those occupations which are in demand by states but don't have enough applications. It shouldn't be selected by highly demanded occupations like ICT because some states like VIC and NSW ask applicants to select their state in EOI.

In my opinion, one shouldn't create multiple EOIs with high points i.e 65/70, rather they should create one and select the state with high chances of getting invitation. 

But if you want to create multiple EOIs, don't select 189 in all of them as there are chances that you will be invited in all of them in next round.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

I have applied for VIC nomination through skillselect.gov.au and selected VIC as the state ... but i saw application registration is available on VIC website as well , do I need to file the nomination here as well or what i did earlier is enough.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

mhr123 said:


> I have applied for VIC nomination through skillselect.gov.au and selected VIC as the state ... but i saw application registration is available on VIC website as well , do I need to file the nomination here as well or what i did earlier is enough.




If your occupation is ICT, you can't apply in Victoria website. You should apply in their website only they invite you through skill select.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

saikishoreal said:


> If your occupation is ICT, you can't apply in Victoria website. You should apply in their website only they invite you through skill select.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dunno if its correct but I have an ICT occpution and applied on their website and skillsellect also


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Apologies but i am bit confused. When you say "regarding the experience which will help only in fulfilling their criteria which is you should have 3 years..so they can give you 5 points for SS", does it mean my total work experience on 6 years will be considered to match their intial requirement of 5 years for ICT BA?
> 
> ...


the 3 years minimum experience related to your occuption is just a criteria for Vic State to consider reviewing your profile...if they are ok with it they will give you 5 points SS.....while you have 6 years experience (outside australia)according to ACS they are all valid so you will get another 10 points...so total 10 + 5 =15 points...if you are working in Australia..1 year experince will give you 5 points.


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

mike129 said:


> the 3 years minimum experience related to your occuption is just a criteria for Vic State to consider reviewing your profile...if they are ok with it they will give you 5 points SS.....while you have 6 years experience (outside australia)according to ACS they are all valid so you will get another 10 points...so total 10 + 5 =15 points...if you are working in Australia..1 year experince will give you 5 points.


Thanks Mike. So here is my current situation

ACS - Experience considered ( after deduction due to grad compensation) - 2 years
ACS - For 5 points in EOI i need 3 years minumum

For Victoria state
Minimum experience required - 5 years for ICT BA
Current situation - 6+ years overall experience but as per ACS report experience considered in EOI is 2+ years

So the question is will Victoria state consider my overall 6 years of experience or the ACS quoted experience to check their minimum requirement criteria?

Also, for ICT roles in VIC SS we need to apply through EOI. I have applied in APril 2017. Hope that is fine or do i need to apply again?

For any of the situations, rejection or acceptance, of the EOI by Victoria, do we get a mail confirming the same?

Apologies again for running around the same topic

261111 ICT BA 
PTE: 20
EOI Submitted (189) : 13th April 2017 - 65 points
EOI Submitted (190)( Both VIC and NSW) : 13th April 2017 - 70 points
Invite - Waiting


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Thanks Mike. So here is my current situation
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You will only receive an email if you get approved.

Cheers.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Abhijeet_k said:


> ACS - Experience considered ( after deduction due to grad compensation) - 2 years
> 
> ACS - For 5 points in EOI i need 3 years minumum
> 
> ...



Hi Abhijeet, I was told by my agent that only those years that ACS validate as considered equate to your skill can be counted as experience. 

"The following employment after (MMYY) is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to (Anzsco code)."

So that means you can only consider the work experience after deduction.


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

*ICT BA invite*



poyoda said:


> Hi Abhijeet, I was told by my agent that only those years that ACS validate as considered equate to your skill can be counted as experience.
> 
> "The following employment after (MMYY) is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to (Anzsco code)."
> 
> So that means you can only consider the work experience after deduction.


Hi Poyoda,

I think the point which you correctly mentioned is for 189 visa. I, actually, dropped a mail to the skill visa and assessment team from Victoria state to understand the experience related query i had. PFB their reply

_The Victorian Government skilled visa nomination process is not connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience_

This clearly means they would check the experience quoted by us with their own terms.

261111 ICT BA 

PTE: 20

EOI Submitted (189) : 13th April 2017 - 65 points

EOI Submitted (190)( Both VIC and NSW) : 13th April 2017 - 70 points

Invite - Waiting


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi Poyoda,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ic. So this means you can also lodge EOI application for VIC as experience includes the number of years deducted as well?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

poyoda said:


> Hi Abhijeet, I was told by my agent that only those years that ACS validate as considered equate to your skill can be counted as experience.
> 
> "The following employment after (MMYY) is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to (Anzsco code)."
> 
> So that means you can only consider the work experience after deduction.


You agent is a bit misleading. 

ACS will deduct 2 years, but Victoria will still consider. 

See below: 

*To be eligible for visa nomination you must have a minimum of two years paid work experience in your nominated occupation, after obtaining your qualifications, unless otherwise stated. *


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MohAdnan said:


> You will only receive an email if you get approved.
> 
> Cheers.


As the process now similar to NSW, the process would be like: 

1. VIC selects from the people and sends notification to applicant to apply. 
2. VIC Nominates email comes too.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You agent is a bit misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. This is very clear. 

Your explanation further justifies my decision to drop that agent and gone with another one that helped me obtain NSW SS. If I had continued with the old one, I don't think I'll be able to make it this far.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

poyoda said:


> Thanks. This is very clear.
> 
> Your explanation further justifies my decision to drop that agent and gone with another one that helped me obtain NSW SS. If I had continued with the old one, I don't think I'll be able to make it this far.


How did you drop the agent ?...because i want to do the same ..but can't cause they took all their fees ?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

mike129 said:


> How did you drop the agent ?...because i want to do the same ..but can't cause they took all their fees ?




It's very difficult to drop the agent once you have paid them. You can proceed with the case on you own but you won't get any refund. Check their refund policy if they have any. I would personally suggest if the agent is not educated enough about the immigration process better to do it on your own and not care about the money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Smarffy said:


> It's very difficult to drop the agent once you have paid them. You can proceed with the case on you own but you won't get any refund. Check their refund policy if they have any. I would personally suggest if the agent is not educated enough about the immigration process better to do it on your own and not care about the money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am actually doing almost everything..but this a registered migration agent and he is not good at all  ...how come ...their policy is a refund if i don't get the visa


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

mike129 said:


> I am actually doing almost everything..but this a registered migration agent and he is not good at all  ...how come ...their policy is a refund if i don't get the visa




Yes that's what I heard too. That they make you do everything so what's the point. The choice is yours. But what you can do is verify everything he say. You can post here and experts here can give you the suggestions regarding it. That's the safest bet. Don't worry much. You will be through soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neeb (Jun 5, 2017)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Thanks Mike. So here is my current situation
> 
> ACS - Experience considered ( after deduction due to grad compensation) - 2 years
> ACS - For 5 points in EOI i need 3 years minumum
> ...


Hi,

did you submit total of 3 EOI's or you add any 190 in 189 one??

Thanks


----------



## anujbatta (Mar 1, 2016)

I have submitted EOI for Victoria i.e.190 on 4th April 2017 when victoria state was closed . But I submitted an EOI and applied in Victoria website.
Do I need to reapply again for Victoria State through their website and submit EOI again

Please guide me


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

mike129 said:


> How did you drop the agent ?...because i want to do the same ..but can't cause they took all their fees ?



I paid my fees in stages. The second fee is due only if I got invited for visa application. Since they did not even put in the EOI for me, I just stopped liaising with them and went ahead with another who is way way cheaper than this. It's been a year and they did not even follow up with me. Sickening!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Smarffy said:


> Yes that's what I heard too. That they make you do everything so what's the point. The choice is yours. But what you can do is verify everything he say. You can post here and experts here can give you the suggestions regarding it. That's the safest bet. Don't worry much. You will be through soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend for the support .appreciated


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Thanks Mike. So here is my current situation
> 
> ACS - Experience considered ( after deduction due to grad compensation) - 2 years
> ACS - For 5 points in EOI i need 3 years minumum
> ...


In my opinion it doesn't matter how many years victoria will consider ..as long as you meet their minimum criteria which is 3 years...DIBP will not give you any points for experience since you have only 2 as per ACS..unless those 2 years are in Australia then you will get 5 or 10 points(not sure) ....no need to apply for EOI again but victoria will email you if you are nominated so check your spam or junk mail and inbox of course requlary cause you have only 14 days to apply from the invitation date.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

poyoda said:


> I paid my fees in stages. The second fee is due only if I got invited for visa application. Since they did not even put in the EOI for me, I just stopped liaising with them and went ahead with another who is way way cheaper than this. It's been a year and they did not even follow up with me. Sickening!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck my friend but my advice to you is to try to get 20 points from English whether PTE or IELTS .because your points are just like me 55 only.we don't stand a chance in the queue as mostly the cut off is 65 points...I have almost the same status as you if you check my timeline below.I will just keep trying for PTE till i get 20 points from it .


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

mike129 said:


> Good luck my friend but my advice to you is to try to get 20 points from English whether PTE or IELTS .because your points are just like me 55 only.we don't stand a chance in the queue as mostly the cut off is 65 points...I have almost the same status as you if you check my timeline below.I will just keep trying for PTE till i get 20 points from it .


Thanks buddy. I was about to until I got ITA from NSW in May. I was one of the lucky few who got invited by NSW with 55 points. Was actually aiming Victoria SS but they closed last year. Melbourne's too nice everybody wants to head there hehe.

I've already lodged my visa application in May. Now just awaiting for grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Has anybody (2613* offshore applicant) got the VIC invite after July 1, 2017?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

poyoda said:


> Thanks buddy. I was about to until I got ITA from NSW in May. I was one of the lucky few who got invited by NSW with 55 points. Was actually aiming Victoria SS but they closed last year. Melbourne's too nice everybody wants to head there hehe.
> 
> I've already lodged my visa application in May. Now just awaiting for grant.
> 
> ...


Good luck


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

mike129 said:


> Good luck




Thanks! Good luck to u too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

Immitracker shows 65+5 received invite from VIC for 263111, hopefully 60 will be considered in the next rounds.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

sghx700_rgb said:


> Immitracker shows 65+5 received invite from VIC for 263111, hopefully 60 will be considered in the next rounds.


the guy had a job offer!


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> sghx700_rgb said:
> 
> 
> > Immitracker shows 65+5 received invite from VIC for 263111, hopefully 60 will be considered in the next rounds.
> ...


1). Do we require job offer for both 190 and 489? 
2). Do we need to mention about the job offer in EOI in order to get a invite ?


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> the guy had a job offer!


yea, just read it. onshore stands better chance then.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expatnetsys said:


> 1). Do we require job offer for both 190 and 489?
> 2). Do we need to mention about the job offer in EOI in order to get a invite ?


A job offer is compulsory for VIc sponsorship only if you are already in Australia 

If you are offshore then it's not a must

But all said, a job offer certainly puts you on a better footing to get a sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

expatnetsys said:


> 1). Do we require job offer for both 190 and 489?
> 2). Do we need to mention about the job offer in EOI in order to get a invite ?




Every state has its own criteria for each occupation. For 263111 190 VIC you don't need a job offer but proficient English and 3 years experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Honestly, the situation is hopeless for both 190 and 189. Nobody is sending invites for states and 189 is for high pointers ATM. I don't want to sound pessimistic but it's the truth. At least for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> expatnetsys said:
> 
> 
> > 1). Do we require job offer for both 190 and 489?
> ...


Thanks! What about the conditions for 489 for same occupation code ?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Smarffy said:


> Honestly, the situation is hopeless for both 190 and 189. Nobody is sending invites for states and 189 is for high pointers ATM. I don't want to sound pessimistic but it's the truth. At least for now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Situation is not hopeless. We need to make ourselves eligible. The stronger wins and the one with higher points gets invited!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

expatnetsys said:


> Thanks! What about the conditions for 489 for same occupation code ?




This link should be good for now..


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

shets said:


> Situation is not hopeless. We need to make ourselves eligible. The stronger wins and the one with higher points gets invited!




I hope you are right. Not everyone is a high pointer here. There are people like me who couldn't score more in English despite of trying thrice. Or degree was not equivalent to AQF standards. It's getting tougher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Smarffy said:


> I hope you are right. Not everyone is a high pointer here. There are people like me who couldn't score more in English despite of trying thrice. Or degree was not equivalent to AQF standards. It's getting tougher.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I completely understand your point. However, please note that the purpose of immigration system is to attract the brightest & the best from the lot.

Believe me, 3 is just a number for the number of attempts you have given. Scoring 8 or 79 is not easy. Still if you are close enough to these points, would recommend another go.
There are other options like NAATI. Consider them to increase your points!
In your case, it would perhaps be Urdu to English or vice versa.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Any invitation given by VIC ? Or still they prefer applicants who r eligible by their old process .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

When and how do we come to know about when the state sponsorship start for this year???

189 is updated as 12th July and 26th July for the next round. Similarly when will the SS round be held?

Please reply. 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JD5995 said:


> When and how do we come to know about when the state sponsorship start for this year???
> 
> 189 is updated as 12th July and 26th July for the next round. Similarly when will the SS round be held?
> 
> ...


There are no rounds for SS
The states can sponsor whosoever they want and whenever they want
There is no fixed pattern or timetable 

Cheers


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Dears, I appreciate your advice as My passport will expire in few months ..Does it matter in the immigration process? I already submitted my EOI. Also should my job on the passport match with my current job ?


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

mike129 said:


> Dears, I appreciate your advice as My passport will expire in few months ..Does it matter in the immigration process? I already submitted my EOI. Also should my job on the passport match with my current job ?


At the time of applying VISA, you should have a least 6 months validity of passport. It's better to get it renewed now instead getting delays in VISA processing.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

mike129 said:


> Dears, I appreciate your advice as My passport will expire in few months ..Does it matter in the immigration process? I already submitted my EOI. Also should my job on the passport match with my current job ?




Of course it does! Get your passport renewed and update DIBP at the right time!


----------



## Waasuup (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi Buddy,

I didn't know NSW was ever sponsoring ICT Project managers (135112) lately. It is not currently on listed in their 190 program. How does that work? Did you have a job offer? I'm really curious since I am a 135112 too (with 60+5 points) and I've heard Vic very rarely sends invites to our profession, yet VIC is the only state that has the job on their list for off shore applicants with no job offer on hand. Really hope to hear more about your story.

Thanks.



poyoda said:


> Thanks buddy. I was about to until I got ITA from NSW in May. I was one of the lucky few who got invited by NSW with 55 points. Was actually aiming Victoria SS but they closed last year. Melbourne's too nice everybody wants to head there hehe.
> 
> I've already lodged my visa application in May. Now just awaiting for grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Waasuup said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi mate,

Try putting in EOI for both states. I didn't know it myself until I got invited cos my agent helped put up my case for me. And no I didn't have a job offer. 

ICT PM is in the Stream 2 list (then CSOL now STSOL). My guess is my break came after the quota for ICT BAs were filled and they started looking for applicants of similar nature in Stream 2. I'm also guessing I got invited cos of my English scores (chk my signature) but again this is just speculation on my part. Of course if I had been invited by Victoria it would have been perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samworld (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi,
I have already submitted my EOI for 189 with 70 points. I'm thinking of submitting for 190 with 75 points as well. I'm debating whether to apply for Vic or NSW. Will Vic be a waste, as from what I read, they give very few sponsorships.
Btw, I'm a software engineer by profession with a code of 261313.
I have 7 and above for all IELTS modules and above 8 years work experience after ACS certifications and I'm 29yrs old.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

samworld said:


> Hi,
> I have already submitted my EOI for 189 with 70 points. I'm thinking of submitting for 190 with 75 points as well. I'm debating whether to apply for Vic or NSW. Will Vic be a waste, as from what I read, they give very few sponsorships.
> Btw, I'm a software engineer by profession with a code of 261313.
> I have 7 and above for all IELTS modules and above 8 years work experience after ACS certifications and I'm 29yrs old.


Bro, why you are applying for 190? With 70 points, you will 189 invitation in next round, or the one following depending upon your DOE.

What is your DOE?


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

samworld said:


> Hi,
> I have already submitted my EOI for 189 with 70 points. I'm thinking of submitting for 190 with 75 points as well. I'm debating whether to apply for Vic or NSW. Will Vic be a waste, as from what I read, they give very few sponsorships.
> Btw, I'm a software engineer by profession with a code of 261313.
> I have 7 and above for all IELTS modules and above 8 years work experience after ACS certifications and I'm 29yrs old.


Also waiting for 190VicSS with 75+5. DBA 262111.
Its overwhelming for all of us this waiting time...


Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy_ziggler (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello!
How is Victoria in terms of giving state nominations to software engineer 190 visa?
I have submitted 189 visa with 65 points and also 190 for NSW with 70 points in April 2017.
Do you suggest i should change from NSW to Vic for 190?
What are the chances?
Thank you!


----------



## samworld (Jul 14, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Bro, why you are applying for 190? With 70 points, you will 189 invitation in next round, or the one following depending upon your DOE.
> 
> What is your DOE?



June 26th


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

samworld said:


> June 26th


Don't worry Bro. Start preparing your documents. You will get an invite on 26th July's round. Forget about 190. 

In 1st round of this year (July12th), 3 months of 75, 80 pointers, 1.5 months of 70 pointers, were cleared. Current cutoff date is - 26.04.2017 70 points.

So most likely you will get invite on 26th (25th evening your time), provided there is no technical glitch ...


----------



## MB2149 (Jul 5, 2017)

Has anyone received an invite/rejection via the VIC streamlined process for 457 to PR transition, recently? I've submitted my application on the LiveInVic website, with additional documentation for 457, employer reference letter etc. Their application process looked fairly standard, with no specific confirmatory message (on final submit) to confirm that application would be progressed under streamlined process with 2 weeks. Have anyone actually got a quick response via this 'streamlined' process? 

Thanks!

261111 ICT BA 
Ielts: 10pts
EOI Submitted (189) : 06-jun 2017 - 65p
EOI (190) : waiting for VIC SS
VIC SS Application: 13th Jun 2017 (Strealined Pathway for 457 to PR)
Invite - Waiting


----------



## samworld (Jul 14, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Don't worry Bro. Start preparing your documents. You will get an invite on 26th July's round. Forget about 190.
> 
> In 1st round of this year (July12th), 3 months of 75, 80 pointers, 1.5 months of 70 pointers, were cleared. Current cutoff date is - 26.04.2017 70 points.
> 
> So most likely you will get invite on 26th (25th evening your time), provided there is no technical glitch ...



Thanks a lot. I was thinking of 190 just to keep my options open, in case it gets delayed. Hoping to get an invite soon anyway for 189.


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Don't worry Bro. Start preparing your documents. You will get an invite on 26th July's round. Forget about 190.
> 
> In 1st round of this year (July12th), 3 months of 75, 80 pointers, 1.5 months of 70 pointers, were cleared. Current cutoff date is - 26.04.2017 70 points.
> 
> So most likely you will get invite on 26th (25th evening your time), provided there is no technical glitch ...


...yeah, I cannot forget about 189.
262111 can only go for 190 

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey what do you mean by current cut off date is 26th April 70 points. What is cut off date?

I have submitted my EOI on 26th April with 65 points for 189 and 70 for NSW for 263111 code.

Please advise on the chances?


----------



## sammy_ziggler (Nov 19, 2013)

I too have submitted 189 visa with 65 points and also 190 for NSW with 70 points in April 2017 for 261313 (software engineer).
What are the chances?
Thank you!


----------



## Sannas81 (Apr 21, 2017)

MB2149 said:


> Has anyone received an invite/rejection via the VIC streamlined process for 457 to PR transition, recently? I've submitted my application on the LiveInVic website, with additional documentation for 457, employer reference letter etc. Their application process looked fairly standard, with no specific confirmatory message (on final submit) to confirm that application would be progressed under streamlined process with 2 weeks. Have anyone actually got a quick response via this 'streamlined' process?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Hi,

It is strange that you did not get any response from Victoria in 2 weeks. I was in similar situation and got invitation in a week.

I hope you satisfy all criteria like working in VIC for last one year. Also, hoping you have attached your CV in the application. Also, did you check your email address for correctness in the application? They reply on the email address which is in application, not your login id. Check your spam/junk folder too.

Try sending a query to their email id.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Waasuup (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks Mate.

I will certainly put an EOI for NSW as well knowing your story. I scored 4 90s for the PTE-A as well. I had 65+5 until end of march this year, but VIC delayed ICT invites so now I'm 60+5 because of my age. Should have submitted EOI for NSW long time ago. I'm thinking about taking the NAATI translation test to up 5 points currently.

Hope you get your visa soon. Keep in touch brother.

Karl



poyoda said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Try putting in EOI for both states. I didn't know it myself until I got invited cos my agent helped put up my case for me. And no I didn't have a job offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi peeps,

Could you please tell me how you understand this sentence from Victoria's website: "If you are applying for Victorian visa nomination under a regional nominated visa you must have a valid job offer in your nominated occupation in regional Victoria."

Does that mean that everyone who wants to apply for 190 visa needs to have a job offer first in order to apply? I ready somewhere here that it is only for the graduates or people living in Australia, but not for the others, but I don't see it from this sentence...?

Grateful if you could help me clarify this  Thanks!


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Could you please tell me how you understand this sentence from Victoria's website: "If you are applying for Victorian visa nomination under a regional nominated visa you must have a valid job offer in your nominated occupation in regional Victoria."
> 
> ...




Hi

There are two types of state sponsorships:
1. State sponsorship subclass 190
2. Regional state sponsorship subclass 489

For state sponsorship subclass 190 of Victoria you need job offer only if you are in Australia and out of Victoria. There is a separate process for graduates (only Ph.D graduates) and can get nomination within 2 weeks if your occupation is in special list of graduates.

For regional state sponsorship subclass 489, everyone needs job offer in regional area.

Regional area is out of Melbourne metropolitan area.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> Hi
> 
> There are two types of state sponsorships:
> 1. State sponsorship subclass 190
> ...


Thanx a lot for clarification!


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello All,

I am ICT Business Analyst with 8 years of experience in the same. 

As per point calculator, my points are 60. (30 - Age, 15-Degree and 15 Experience).

Recently, I have read that it is too difficult to get an invitation on 60 points (5 points from state sponsorship) because, for ICT Business Analyst, it requires 70 points.

Is there any chance to get an invitation on 60 points? 

Please help. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

jcreative86 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am ICT Business Analyst with 8 years of experience in the same.
> 
> ...


Do you have 8 years assessed exp? If so, then you can try to get 10 points in PTE, and then you will be able to get the invite easily (with 70 points without SS)... 

ICT invite is next to impossible with 60 or 65 points (without SS).. With 65 points, and additional 5 by SS, you should get an invite..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jcreative86 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Improve your English score, otherwise next to impossible to get an invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Improve your English score, otherwise next to impossible to get an invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, 75+5 points here. DBA (262111) waiting for the 190Vic SS answer. 
Request submitted around 10days ago. No news.
As I see it, try to have as much points as possible. The higher the score, the better.

Good luck with everything mate,

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

alex.fatu said:


> Well, 75+5 points here. DBA (262111) waiting for the 190Vic SS answer.
> Request submitted around 10days ago. No news.
> As I see it, try to have as much points as possible. The higher the score, the better.
> 
> ...


Earlier VIC takes around 12 weeks to invite. I am not sure about the current scenario please check trackers and their website.

Let's wait for others opinion too.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

alex.fatu said:


> Well, 75+5 points here. DBA (262111) waiting for the 190Vic SS answer.
> Request submitted around 10days ago. No news.
> As I see it, try to have as much points as possible. The higher the score, the better.
> 
> ...


Where are you in the process?


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

rvd said:


> Earlier VIC takes around 12 weeks to invite. I am not sure about the current scenario please check trackers and their website.
> 
> Let's wait for others opinion too.


Process is stuck at the moment.
Yes, they have a span of 12weeks to offer an answer. History said this process should be quite straightforward...not this year, thou.

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## madhu_s1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I received a contact from Victoria today – “Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination” .. below are my details. I am assuming the next steps in this order, are: 1) apply for state nomination 2) once state nomination approved, apply for visa 3) Final step – visa grant? Please confirm …
__________________
*ANZSCO Code*: 135112 (ICT Project Manager) 
*ACS Applied*: 31-Mar-17 with ICT BA
*ACS Outcome:* ACS denied ICT BA and forced me to apply under ICT PM. Final +ve outcome - 27-Apr-17
*PTEAcademic:* L-90, R-90, W-90, S-90 (22-Mar-2017)
*Points*: Age=25, Exp=15, Deg=15, PTE=20, SSP=5, Total= 80

*EOI Applied (NSW)* – 11/05/2017
*EOI Applied (Vic)* - 30/06/2017
*EOI received from Vic* - 20/07/2017
*Applied for state nomination* – xx/xx/xxxx
*Visa Applied* - xx/xx/xxxx
*CO Assigned - *xx/xx/xxxx
*Visa Granted - *xx/xx/xxxx


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

madhu_s1 said:


> I received a contact from Victoria today – “Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination” .. below are my details. I am assuming the next steps in this order, are: 1) apply for state nomination 2) once state nomination approved, apply for visa 3) Final step – visa grant? Please confirm …
> __________________
> *ANZSCO Code*: 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
> *ACS Applied*: 31-Mar-17 with ICT BA
> ...


You are correct

Cheers


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

madhu_s1 said:


> I received a contact from Victoria today – “Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination” .. below are my details. I am assuming the next steps in this order, are: 1) apply for state nomination 2) once state nomination approved, apply for visa 3) Final step – visa grant? Please confirm …
> __________________
> *ANZSCO Code*: 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
> *ACS Applied*: 31-Mar-17 with ICT BA
> ...




How much did they charge you for reapplication? The full amount ?


----------



## madhu_s1 (Mar 9, 2015)

silverphoenix said:


> How much did they charge you for reapplication? The full amount ?


ACS charged AUD 200 for considering the same application with their suggested ANZSCO job code, 135112.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

madhu_s1 said:


> ACS charged AUD 200 for considering the same application with their suggested ANZSCO job code, 135112.




Ohhk. And the revaluation was quicker I suppose. Can you share the time required for second evaluation ?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

madhu_s1 said:


> I received a contact from Victoria today – “Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination” .. below are my details. I am assuming the next steps in this order, are: 1) apply for state nomination 2) once state nomination approved, apply for visa 3) Final step – visa grant? Please confirm …
> __________________
> *ANZSCO Code*: 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
> *ACS Applied*: 31-Mar-17 with ICT BA
> ...


Hi Madhu, did they indicate who the procedure will work for the next steps in their invite. Did they use language like "confirm your skills" or was it more "you will be assessed for demand"?

Their website gives the impression that the invite is just to get you to the start line (unlike NSW where the following process appears to be a simple confirmation). Any clues?


----------



## madhu_s1 (Mar 9, 2015)

silverphoenix said:


> Ohhk. And the revaluation was quicker I suppose. Can you share the time required for second evaluation ?


It kinda was. I paid the AUD 200 on 17-Apr and there was no response for few days. Then I think my agent sent them a 'nudge' email on 25th or 26th and I got the ACS final report on 27-Apr...


----------



## madhu_s1 (Mar 9, 2015)

FFacs said:


> Hi Madhu, did they indicate who the procedure will work for the next steps in their invite. Did they use language like "confirm your skills" or was it more "you will be assessed for demand"?
> 
> Their website gives the impression that the invite is just to get you to the start line (unlike NSW where the following process appears to be a simple confirmation). Any clues?


This is the primary content of the PDF uploaded in skillselect. I am yet to get an email from them giving further details of where and how to apply. 

-------

*Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination
*The Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program invites you to lodge a visa nomination application with our office.
Submit an online application for Victorian visa nomination via our website within 14 days of receiving this invitation.
Note that you must be able to demonstrate in the visa nomination application that you still meet the claims that were in
your Expression of Interest at the time of invitation.
The 14 day validity period cannot be extended.
Please contact our office if you have any enquires.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

We have to wait and watch on how the VIC is going to behave from here, are they going to with CV (as they used to before July 1st) or they just want to process the application like NSW and give the invite.

Do we have 1 more round of validation after selecting the EOI? Billion dollar question to answer at present


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> We have to wait and watch on how the VIC is going to behave from here, are they going to with CV (as they used to before July 1st) or they just want to process the application like NSW and give the invite.
> 
> Do we have 1 more round of validation after selecting the EOI? Billion dollar question to answer at present


What do you mean by "Are they going with CV" bz there`s no option to upload your CV now.Do we need to apply at Vic website also bz only there you can upload CV?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hari_it_ram said:


> We have to wait and watch on how the VIC is going to behave from here, are they going to with CV (as they used to before July 1st) or they just want to process the application like NSW and give the invite.
> 
> Do we have 1 more round of validation after selecting the EOI? Billion dollar question to answer at present


VIC has already frozen its processing system

Except ICT, all applicants apply directly to Live in Victoria website 

ICT applicants apply through Skillselect under 190 and tick VIC
Thereafter if they like your details in the EOI, they will,send you a preinvite and ask you to submit your application including the CV and other documents to the live in Vic website
If the application goes through in this round also, you get the invite

Cheers


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

NSW - Selects the EOI, applicants apply and get the nomination.

VIC till Nov, 30, 2016 - Applicants have to apply on VIC website and gets the nomination if the VIC industry panels` are ok with your CV. EOI can be created upfront or even after getting the nomination from VIC.

VIC after July 1st, 2017 - Need to fill EOI. The grey area starts after getting the invitation from VIC, are they going to follow NSW way of giving the invites, as the applicants provides the proof for claims made or VIC wants to have a close look at the CV. [ When you apply for VIC after EOI invite, one have to submit the CV as well.]





ajji311231 said:


> What do you mean by "Are they going with CV" bz there`s no option to upload your CV now.Do we need to apply at Vic website also bz only there you can upload CV?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

newbienz said:


> VIC has already frozen its processing system
> 
> Except ICT, all applicants apply directly to Live in Victoria website
> 
> ...




Yeah, This second level of CV scrutining mentioned on their website?

Just for clarification as I haven't seen that yet.

Thx.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah, This second level of CV scrutining mentioned on their website?
> 
> Just for clarification as I haven't seen that yet.
> 
> ...


The 190 is just an additional step for ICT.
Once you cross that hurdle, you will have to follow the Same instructions as applicable for other categories 

So CV is a part of that process amongst other things

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

madhu_s1 said:


> I received a contact from Victoria today – “Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination” .. below are my details. I am assuming the next steps in this order, are: 1) apply for state nomination 2) once state nomination approved, apply for visa 3) Final step – visa grant? Please confirm …
> __________________
> *ANZSCO Code*: 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
> *ACS Applied*: 31-Mar-17 with ICT BA
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah, This second level of CV scrutining mentioned on their website?
> 
> Just for clarification as I haven't seen that yet.
> 
> ...


as they tend to mimic NSW, they ask for CV, i think it is a rather formality.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

madhu_s1 said:


> I received a contact from Victoria today – “Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination” .. below are my details. I am assuming the next steps in this order, are: 1) apply for state nomination 2) once state nomination approved, apply for visa 3) Final step – visa grant?
> [



Congrats! U r one step closer to your visa grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

madhu_s1 said:


> I received a contact from Victoria today – “Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination” .. below are my details. I am assuming the next steps in this order, are: 1) apply for state nomination 2) once state nomination approved, apply for visa 3) Final step – visa grant? Please confirm …
> __________________
> *ANZSCO Code*: 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
> *ACS Applied*: 31-Mar-17 with ICT BA
> ...


Congratulations! Yes what you mentioned is absolutely right.


----------



## sunnysunny (Mar 23, 2017)

I dont understand why people apply for Visa 190 when they have 75/80 points ...


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

sunnysunny said:


> I dont understand why people apply for Visa 190 when they have 75/80 points ...




Yes! They should think of other people with lower points.


----------



## madhu_s1 (Mar 9, 2015)

sunnysunny said:


> I dont understand why people apply for Visa 190 when they have 75/80 points ...


If you are referring to me, you should know ICT PM is eligible only for 190 and not for 189. Please go through my timeline - I originally applied for ICT BA and ACS specifically said 'your profile is NOT SIMILAR and hence we recommend you apply to ICT PM or ICT support specialist'.. 
I don't like this outcome either and I am not keen on snatching away a chance from lower pointers..


----------



## sunnysunny (Mar 23, 2017)

madhu_s1 said:


> If you are referring to me, you should know ICT PM is eligible only for 190 and not for 189. Please go through my timeline - I originally applied for ICT BA and ACS specifically said 'your profile is NOT SIMILAR and hence we recommend you apply to ICT PM or ICT support specialist'..
> I don't like this outcome either and I am not keen on snatching away a chance from lower pointers..


No Not You...I have seen a lot of software Engineers being anxious


----------



## sunnysunny (Mar 23, 2017)

I would suggest just see the trend in your occupation and then decide if you want state sponsorship or not. If you can get an invite for 189, even if you have to wait for 2-6 months, then also anyday 189 is better because:
1.It is relatively fast than state sponsorship.
2.You are free to live anywhere in australia
3.you dont have to get into the formalities after you land in australia, like responding to their 
surveys and proving them that yes i have lived in this state for 2 years and worked for 1 year .

Just be patient and see where you can apply best , rather than filing multiple EOIs...this is making the whole system slow .


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

sunnysunny said:


> I would suggest just see the trend in your occupation and then decide if you want state sponsorship or not. If you can get an invite for 189, even if you have to wait for 2-6 months, then also anyday 189 is better because:
> 1.It is relatively fast than state sponsorship.
> 2.You are free to live anywhere in australia
> 3.you dont have to get into the formalities after you land in australia, like responding to their
> ...


Fully agree with you here, mate.
But, take in consideration that some of us, even with high points (75+5 as my self), we don't have a choice.
For example, I am DBA 262111, with only 190 visa as option. I know we're I want to go, I know we're I have the chances to apply my skills, I know what makes me happy I terms of work/life balance, I know how much money I have (and the list can continue) so...only 1EOI for Victoria state.
I said this multiple times: people who file multiple EOIs are desperate and desperation will bring failure sooner or later. I mean, if you are taking the "I would like to move to Australia, wherever possible" approach, it soon be possible to see that life in NT may not have the opportunities that you have expected (just an example)
All in all, do you math, research "aim and shoot".
If you ask me, those opting for both 189 and 190, on all available states for sponsorship points, should be processed with delay and also caution. But then again, this is just me 

Let's not lose hope.

PS: after you receive approval to follow on path (190Vic SS, for example, do us all a favor and at least withdraw all the other applications for 189 or other 190SS. Make this for the team, as there is no "I" in the team)

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

Did anyone recently get an invite from Victoria for ICT BA, if yes, at how many points including SS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

madhu_s1 said:


> This is the primary content of the PDF uploaded in skillselect. I am yet to get an email from them giving further details of where and how to apply.
> 
> -------
> 
> ...



OK, thanks for posting. 

One thing worries me. You appear to be waiting for something before applying for nomination. I have to wonder if you're going to get anything else. I think your 14 days has started and they expect you to apply already. Do please check further if you're not meant to be acting already.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

silverphoenix said:


> Did anyone recently get an invite from Victoria for ICT BA, if yes, at how many points including SS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have just started this invitation process, there are barely few invites so far and trend is not known.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

One quick Q for all ICTs - I saw that it's written for Victoria to send CV nd sign declaration, but for ICT professions is now done by submitting EoI. Does that mean sending just EoI, and not CV and Declaration at this point?


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

I have applied for 189 as well as VIC state sponsorship. Can anyone confirm,if i get through with the VIC state sponsorship, can i opt for study right away when i land in VIC or is it mandatory only to work initially and no studies?


----------



## madhu_s1 (Mar 9, 2015)

FFacs said:


> OK, thanks for posting.
> 
> One thing worries me. You appear to be waiting for something before applying for nomination. I have to wonder if you're going to get anything else. I think your 14 days has started and they expect you to apply already. Do please check further if you're not meant to be acting already.


No, I am not sure where I mentioned I am waiting for something else.. maybe because I didn't put a date for next steps in my signature. Rest assured I am preparing to apply for nomination in the next 2 days. FYI, I am going to include my CV and a commitment statement, to avoid further delays if any..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> I have applied for 189 as well as VIC state sponsorship. Can anyone confirm,if i get through with the VIC state sponsorship, can i opt for study right away when i land in VIC or is it mandatory only to work initially and no studies?


You have given a commitment to VIC when applying for sponsorship that you will live and work for 2 years in VIC.
It is a moral commitment and I have not heard of any repercussions in not adhering to it till date , but who knows they may become more strict in future 

It is better to get a exemption letter from them that you want to study instead of working after getting the grant

Cheers


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> I have applied for 189 as well as VIC state sponsorship. Can anyone confirm,if i get through with the VIC state sponsorship, can i opt for study right away when i land in VIC or is it mandatory only to work initially and no studies?


Hi Stevefranc, I highly doubt there's a problem with you studying instead of working. There isn't a clause that says as a PR, you are not allowed to study before working. As long as you have the necessary funds to support yourself while studying, I don't really see why this shld be a problem. There are many who took up studies to arm themselves with local certifications before joining the workforce. This is also advised by my relatives who have lived in Melbourne for more than 10 yrs. They are now Australian citizens.

Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

poyoda said:


> Hi Stevefranc, I highly doubt there's a problem with you studying instead of working. There isn't a clause that says as a PR, you are not allowed to study before working. As long as you have the necessary funds to support yourself while studying, I don't really see why this shld be a problem. There are many who took up studies to arm themselves with local certifications before joining the workforce. This is also advised by my relatives who have lived in Melbourne for more than 10 yrs. They are now Australian citizens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


Thanks Buddy


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have given a commitment to VIC when applying for sponsorship that you will live and work for 2 years in VIC.
> It is a moral commitment and I have not heard of any repercussions in not adhering to it till date , but who knows they may become more strict in future
> 
> It is better to get a exemption letter from them that you want to study instead of working after getting the grant
> ...


Cheers


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Thanks Buddy



No worries mate. Just curious. Why did you apply for 190 since you have a good chance of being picked for 189 soon?


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> They have just started this invitation process, there are barely few invites so far and trend is not known.




Oh ok, thanks Buddy. Hope folks who get invites share their inputs soon.


----------



## hsethi661 (May 30, 2017)

could you share with us all your points breakup...


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> One quick Q for all ICTs - I saw that it's written for Victoria to send CV nd sign declaration, but for ICT professions is now done by submitting EoI. Does that mean sending just EoI, and not CV and Declaration at this point?


Anyone can help me out with this? Thanks!


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

vesnacerroni said:


> Anyone can help me out with this? Thanks!




Yes. You will be selected from EoIs and then will be asked to submit application through their website. 

First step is you need to submit EOI with correct details, keeping documents ready for next step.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanx for clarification. Submitted EoI today (60+5 for 263111), keep us crossed fingers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vesnacerroni said:


> Thanx for clarification. Submitted EoI today (60+5 for 263111), keep us crossed fingers




Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoopr777 (Jul 25, 2017)

*261313(software engineer) With 65 points(60+5) NSW or victoria*

Hi Guys

I am planning to apply for 261313(software engineer) with 65 points (60 + 5) for state sponsorships NSW or victoria. Which one do i see a chance ? NSW or victoria for this points


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2017)

I do not agree that 189 is fast. it takes actually much longer due to huge number of applications, waiting time is much more as sometimes it can take more than 6 months. on the other hand, you can get state sponsorship within 2-3 weeks. some states may take longer depending on the occupation. filling survey upon landing is not a problem as they do it annually. so it is not a drawback but help them to make more jobs available in the state, this is for the benefit of all the people. 

so my recommendation is to apply for both 189 and 190 at the same time. whichever you get first, go for it.




sunnysunny said:


> I would suggest just see the trend in your occupation and then decide if you want state sponsorship or not. If you can get an invite for 189, even if you have to wait for 2-6 months, then also anyday 189 is better because:
> 1.It is relatively fast than state sponsorship.
> 2.You are free to live anywhere in australia
> 3.you dont have to get into the formalities after you land in australia, like responding to their
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anoopr777 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am planning to apply for 261313(software engineer) with 65 points (60 + 5) for state sponsorships NSW or victoria. Which one do i see a chance ? NSW or victoria for this points


The chances in NSW are low as obviously you have a low English score

Th chances in VIC are better if you have a strong resume and you can show that your skills are in demand in the state

Cheers


----------



## anoopr777 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi Thanks for replying. 
I have 10 points in english, If i m applying for VIC should i apply via online website or Submitting eoi must be sufficient ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anoopr777 said:


> Hi Thanks for replying.
> I have 10 points in english, If i m applying for VIC should i apply via online website or Submitting eoi must be sufficient ?


As you are in ICT, you have to go through the EOI route
You cannot apply directly to their website 

Once you get the preinvite, then you can upload your resume and all other documents in the VIC website 

Cheers


----------



## anoopr777 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for taking time for replying. 
I am planning to apply for 261313(software engineer) . Fot this skilset should i apply via website or EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anoopr777 said:


> Thanks for taking time for replying.
> I am planning to apply for 261313(software engineer) . Fot this skilset should i apply via website or EOI.


Only through Skillselect (EOI)

Cheers


----------



## GuruRaghavendra (Sep 21, 2016)

Application of Victoria state sponsorship requires to fill the work experience. Do we need to fill it as per the Skill assessment or the total work experience?

I will have a total of 5 years of experience by August 2017 and only 3 years are considered by ACS. Anybody who has filed for State sponsorship can help me out.

Also, Can we expect a sponsorship from Victoria with 60+5 points? and how many months it may take to get it?


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Application of Victoria state sponsorship requires to fill the work experience. Do we need to fill it as per the Skill assessment or the total work experience?
> 
> I will have a total of 5 years of experience by August 2017 and only 3 years are considered by ACS. Anybody who has filed for State sponsorship can help me out.
> 
> Also, Can we expect a sponsorship from Victoria with 60+5 points? and how many months it may take to get it?


When you submit your exp in skilselect page there is a tab "Relevant exp and Irrelevant exp.So under relevant exp you can mention the dates given in your ACS result and in irrelevant you can mention which is not relevant to your occupation as per ACS. In this way you will be able to mention you complete exp.


----------



## GuruRaghavendra (Sep 21, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> When you submit your exp in skilselect page there is a tab "Relevant exp and Irrelevant exp.So under relevant exp you can mention the dates given in your ACS result and in irrelevant you can mention which is not relevant to your occupation as per ACS. In this way you will be able to mention you complete exp.


Thank you,

I am done with filing the EOI, but the Victoria State Skilled Nomination application has only 1 field asking for work experience.
"4 How many years/months post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation? *"

I only have one option to add, so should I be adding the work experience in nomination application as per the skill assessment only?


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I am done with filing the EOI, but the Victoria State Skilled Nomination application has only 1 field asking for work experience.
> "4 How many years/months post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation? *"
> ...



My bad,i thought you are asking about EOI.
But have you received the invite from victoria bz then only you need to apply at there website?


----------



## prasha33 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guru,

I have also applied for 190 EOI to Victoria. Can you please share your contact details or call me on <*SNIP*> to discuss further.

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## GuruRaghavendra (Sep 21, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> My bad,i thought you are asking about EOI.
> But have you received the invite from victoria bz then only you need to apply at there website?


As Far I understand the process.
1) You need to file an EOI for Vicoria state
2) Make a state sponsorship apllication on LiveinVictoria site.
3) If your resume matches with occupations in demand you get invited and you receive an invite.

Please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

GuruRaghavendra said:


> As Far I understand the process.
> 1) You need to file an EOI for Vicoria state
> 2) Make a state sponsorship apllication on LiveinVictoria site.
> 3) If your resume matches with occupations in demand you get invited and you receive an invite.
> ...


As much i know you need to file EOI for Victoria and then wait untill you receive Preinvite from victoria state then you need to upload your CV and other documents at there LiveinVictoria website .Once officials review and find you suitable after that you will receive final invite.


----------



## GuruRaghavendra (Sep 21, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> As much i know you need to file EOI for Victoria and then wait untill you receive Preinvite from victoria state then you need to upload your CV and other documents at there LiveinVictoria website .Once officials review and find you suitable after that you will receive final invite.


I am sure one of us is right 

Some one in the group who has made an application or received SS can post the correct procedure. It will be helpful to us both and many others.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

GuruRaghavendra said:


> I am sure one of us is right
> 
> Some one in the group who has made an application or received SS can post the correct procedure. It will be helpful to us both and many others.


Yes.
This time its a new process so not sure about it.
But i remember i read this process in many earlier posts.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Anyone received for 233512 of recent?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GuruRaghavendra said:


> As Far I understand the process.
> 1) You need to file an EOI for Vicoria state
> 2) Make a state sponsorship apllication on LiveinVictoria site.
> 3) If your resume matches with occupations in demand you get invited and you receive an invite.
> ...


The correct process is a follows

1. File an EOI under 190 and tick Victoria and wait patiently 
2. If the state likes your EOI details, it will send you a preinvite
3. Upon receipt of the preinvite make an sponsorship application on live in Victoria website with all documents and CV
4. If they like your entire application they sponsor you

The above process is applicable,only for ICT applicants
Non ICT applicants go directly to stage 3 and apply to website

Cheers :nod:


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have lodged my eoi on 24th July for 262111 database administrator.

I have opted for 190 as my profession is not eligible for 189. What are my chances with 65 points?

Please let me know guys. I don't know how long the eoi process is going to take.

I would like to know about the next assessment cycle for eoi from victoria as well as that's the state i have selected.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Kknair said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged my eoi on 24th July for 262111 database administrator.
> 
> ...


Hi guys,

Can anyone among you guys help me with my query.

Thanks
Kuleen

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Kknair said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged my eoi on 24th July for 262111 database administrator.
> 
> ...


The answer is in your post.



Kknair said:


> Please let me know guys. I don't know how long the eoi process is going to take.


Nobody knows how long this process takes. Nobody knows when and how States filter applicants and nobody knows their assessment cycle.

Don't expect outcome at least before 12 weeks, yes 12 weeks!


----------



## GuruRaghavendra (Sep 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The correct process is a follows
> 
> 1. File an EOI under 190 and tick Victoria and wait patiently
> 2. If the state likes your EOI details, it will send you a preinvite
> ...



Thank you very much. I would have done it all wrong if not this forum.


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> The answer is in your post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply man.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## SamadVirk (May 9, 2017)

Hi guys, please tell will the state sponsorship means that I will definitely land a job as soon as i arrive in that state?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

SamadVirk said:


> Hi guys, please tell will the state sponsorship means that I will definitely land a job as soon as i arrive in that state?


No buddy. They not guarantee you for this.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SamadVirk said:


> Hi guys, please tell will the state sponsorship means that I will definitely land a job as soon as i arrive in that state?


The state has no responsibility whatsoever in arranging a job for you

The entire responsibility is on your shoulders only

Cheers


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

SamadVirk said:


> Hi guys, please tell will the state sponsorship means that I will definitely land a job as soon as i arrive in that state?




Hi,

No. Actually there is no job guarantee anywhere unless you are sponsored by an employer.


----------



## Enga (Sep 29, 2016)

SamadVirk said:


> Hi guys, please tell will the state sponsorship means that I will definitely land a job as soon as i arrive in that state?


No. I believe it just means that you have shown that you have skills that are in demand in that state.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi all,

I have made a EOI on NSW (261111 ICT Business Analyst), but needed to know if i can also apply for VIC with a separate account. 

And is the requirement same as NSW (points>=60)? or is there any requirement like work experience should me more than 7 years? please help me out since i'm not sure on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have made a EOI on NSW (261111 ICT Business Analyst), but needed to know if i can also apply for VIC with a separate account.
> 
> And is the requirement same as NSW (points>=60)? or is there any requirement like work experience should me more than 7 years? please help me out since i'm not sure on this.


ICT Applicants cannot apply directly to VIC , irrespective of you experience ,
You have to take the EOI Route 
Only exception is if you are already employed in VIC for the past 6 month

Cheers


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ICT Applicants cannot apply directly to VIC , irrespective of you experience ,
> You have to take the EOI Route
> Only exception is if you are already employed in VIC for the past 6 month
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate, i do have 3+ plus work experience. so will this be sufficient for EOI on 190 VIC?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Thanks mate, i do have 3+ plus work experience. so will this be sufficient for EOI on 190 VIC?


It all depends on how much your skills are in demand in the state

Plumbers with no experience get invited overnight and a software tester with 10 years experience may never get invited 

Cheers


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

My application to Victoria have already been rejected 6 months before.
I am planning to apply for Vic 190 again.
Tell me one thing, Is there any advantage if i have a job offer, which i can mention to get Vic SS this time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ninja_Guy said:


> My application to Victoria have already been rejected 6 months before.
> I am planning to apply for Vic 190 again.
> Tell me one thing, Is there any advantage if i have a job offer, which i can mention to get Vic SS this time.


Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> My application to Victoria have already been rejected 6 months before.
> I am planning to apply for Vic 190 again.
> Tell me one thing, Is there any advantage if i have a job offer, which i can mention to get Vic SS this time.


It's a plus point and is of course advantage if you have a job.


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Anzsco code is 261313 and my friend is ready to arrage offer letter for me. Is there any advantage for this?



newbienz said:


> Anzsco code ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## imslp (Jul 11, 2017)

has anyone received VIC ss since 1st Jul?
I've submitted my application for 1 month and no result yet....


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Ninja_Guy said:


> Anzsco code is 261313 and my friend is ready to arrage offer letter for me. Is there any advantage for this?


You're onshore or offshore? If the former, I think it's even prerequisite. 

Just to check: this *is* a *genuine* offer of employment, right? They will likely check and expect you to take up this position. Bear in mind the require you to fill out surveys once you arrive that may include employment details.


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

hello guys,

i have a query, that while lodging application, Q1.6 asks to enter the DBIP points, what we have to mention here? points including (+5) for state sponsorship or without it.

TIA









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

buntygwt said:


> hello guys,
> 
> i have a query, that while lodging application, Q1.6 asks to enter the DBIP points, what we have to mention here? points including (+5) for state sponsorship or without it.
> 
> ...


Enter points without state sponsorship points as it clearly says "*..Potential nomination points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question*".


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ninja_Guy said:


> My application to Victoria have already been rejected 6 months before.
> I am planning to apply for Vic 190 again.
> Tell me one thing, Is there any advantage if i have a job offer, which i can mention to get Vic SS this time.


AS you are in ICT, You have to just submit the EOI with VIC ticked and wait for the preinvite


Till you get the preinvite, there is no way of letting VIC know that you have a job offer

So file your EOI and wait patiently for the preinvite

Cheers


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

MohAdnan said:


> Enter points without state sponsorship points as it clearly says "*..Potential nomination points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question*".


thanks mohadnan for your time.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

hello friends,

i had applied for victoria state sponsorship on 1st August 2017 and today i have received the below mail from Victoria:

Thank you for*your*application for*Victorian Government nomination*under the*190 - Skilled Nominated*visa scheme.*

*

We note from the application that*you have also applied for visa nomination with NSW.* In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years.*

*

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:

*

*********Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the other states/territories you have*applied to

*********Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

*

If we do not receive this statement within one month the file will be closed.

*

We look forward to your response.

what this mean ?
in just 2 days of application, have they checked it or the routine mail ?




Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

buntygwt said:


> hello friends,
> 
> i had applied for victoria state sponsorship on 1st August 2017 and today i have received the below mail from Victoria:
> 
> ...


First thing, it is not a routine email. 

Second it seems from their response that you mentioned in your application that you had applied for NSW nomination as well. Now, you will have to provide very strong statement as to why you want to live in Victoria. Otherwise chances are they will reject your application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

buntygwt said:


> hello friends,
> 
> i had applied for victoria state sponsorship on 1st August 2017 and today i have received the below mail from Victoria:
> 
> ...


They must have got the information from the EOI that you have ticked NSW also

So i presume they must have sent the same mail to all such applicants who would pop up when filtered on this criteria

moreover, your guess is as good as mine, 

Cheers


----------



## imslp (Jul 11, 2017)

How did they know that you have applied with NSW? Did you provide this information in Liveinvic online application form?




buntygwt said:


> hello friends,
> 
> i had applied for victoria state sponsorship on 1st August 2017 and today i have received the below mail from Victoria:
> 
> ...


----------



## imslp (Jul 11, 2017)

I believe this is not the case. In EOI you either choose VIC or "any state". Through EOI vic should not be able to see that he applied with NSW.




newbienz said:


> They must have got the information from the EOI that you have ticked NSW also
> 
> So i presume they must have sent the same mail to all such applicants who would pop up when filtered on this criteria
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imslp said:


> I believe this is not the case. In EOI you either choose VIC or "any state". Through EOI vic should not be able to see that he applied with NSW.


In my opinion they do

Infact i was told that in case the applicant has tried to be smart and lodged separate EOIs for separate states, even then, when they search with the name and Surname, they can see all the applications he has made in the EOI

Dont ask me for any link
I was told by a person connected with sponsorship

Cheers


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

imslp said:


> How did they know that you have applied with NSW? Did you provide this information in Liveinvic online application form?


i have answered the question YES, asked for whether you have applied to another state or not.
but my curiosity is that i have received the reference no. in just one day.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

buntygwt said:


> i have answered the question YES, asked for whether you have applied to another state or not.
> but my curiosity is that i have received the reference no. in just one day.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hi,

I think you shouldn't have mentioned about NSW. Anyway, prepare good statement and hope for the best. Also getting reference number is not a big deal as this number is only used for correspondence regarding your application.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

MohAdnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think you shouldn't have mentioned about NSW. Anyway, prepare good statement and hope for the best. Also getting reference number is not a big deal as this number is only used for correspondence regarding your application.


I don't think we should be encouraging applicants to be untruthful in their application forms.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I don't think we should be encouraging applicants to be untruthful in their application forms.


You are right. I change my reply. People shouldn't apply multiple state nominations at once and should provide true information.


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm confused, thought you can have multiple EOIs with different state?

Or is the case above different? He both received invitations from NSW and VIC and applied both?


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

buntygwt said:


> hello friends,
> 
> i had applied for victoria state sponsorship on 1st August 2017 and today i have received the below mail from Victoria:
> 
> ...




I received the same email as your last week. I haven't started writing yet. I did research this thread and found another guys have been rejected because of plagiarism, so we both have to be careful in writing and try do it by ourselves, do not copy from anyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> I received the same email as your last week. I haven't started writing yet. I did research this thread and found another guys have been rejected because of plagiarism, so we both have to be careful in writing and try do it by ourselves, do not copy from anyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks mrgalfield  

i will write after researching.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

buntygwt said:


> mrgalfield said:
> 
> 
> > I received the same email as your last week. I haven't started writing yet. I did research this thread and found another guys have been rejected because of plagiarism, so we both have to be careful in writing and try do it by ourselves, do not copy from anyone.
> ...


Thats surprising can u confirm email receipt today? And occupation pls?


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

churek said:


> I'm confused, thought you can have multiple EOIs with different state?
> 
> Or is the case above different? He both received invitations from NSW and VIC and applied both?


can anyone clarify? Thanks.


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

churek said:


> churek said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused, thought you can have multiple EOIs with different state?
> ...


Multiple eoi can be submitted for sure. Its on official faqs. 

Points is was rejection reason multiple eoi? And how can they get email so soon. 

I have been waiting for more than 2 months. 

It wud be interesting to know if they submitted single state sponsorship interest and one eoi?


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> I received the same email as your last week. I haven't started writing yet. I did research this thread and found another guys have been rejected because of plagiarism, so we both have to be careful in writing and try do it by ourselves, do not copy from anyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your profession? Have you applied through VIC website, or directly submitting EoI? My husband is ICT, so he submitted EoI, but received no such email. :O


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

These letters point to the ICT offshore application process being just as rigorous as it was previously, with the addition of a skimming on the front for points. That makes it a VERY tough process to pass through: first you have to be invited to apply, then you have to pass the screening. I think we're going to see a few upset candidates if/when rejection letters start arriving.


----------



## imslp (Jul 11, 2017)

May I know the reason why you receive this email, pls?
sees like it was only sent when you answered "YES" to the question in the online application form "did you apply to other states?", do correct me if I'm wrong.



mrgalfield said:


> I received the same email as your last week. I haven't started writing yet. I did research this thread and found another guys have been rejected because of plagiarism, so we both have to be careful in writing and try do it by ourselves, do not copy from anyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

churek said:


> I'm confused, thought you can have multiple EOIs with different state?
> 
> Or is the case above different? He both received invitations from NSW and VIC and applied both?


Skillselect allows you to have multiple EOIs

The states can have their own rules for filtering candidates 
States do not have to follow any rules for whom to sponsor as long as the job is in the list

In view of the overwhelming number of applications being received by them, they must be weeding out candidates who have applied in multiple states


Cheers


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Skillselect allows you to have multiple EOIs
> 
> The states can have their own rules for filtering candidates
> States do not have to follow any rules for whom to sponsor as long as the job is in the list
> ...


So it's safe to say, if you're targeting VIC, better remove those other 190 EOI you have created for other states?


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

imslp said:


> May I know the reason why you receive this email, pls?
> 
> sees like it was only sent when you answered "YES" to the question in the online application form "did you apply to other states?", do correct me if I'm wrong.




I answered "YES" similarly as you. I think that's the reason why we received this messages.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

vesnacerroni said:


> What is your profession? Have you applied through VIC website, or directly submitting EoI? My husband is ICT, so he submitted EoI, but received no such email. :O




I'm mechanical engineer, 65 points without SS for VIC, I need to do both, EOI and VIC website. It's up to them to interest in someone, we're not able to know the reason, I think it depends on economic benefit from their point of view.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

churek said:


> So it's safe to say, if you're targeting VIC, better remove those other 190 EOI you have created for other states?




Correct, but you will loose opportunities with other states when nothing guarantees you from receiving VIC sponsorship.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnysunny (Mar 23, 2017)

Guys ,

please help me in understanding this. To apply for Victoria state nomination: do we apply from skill set (EOI) or from Victoria website or both


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunnysunny said:


> Guys ,
> 
> please help me in understanding this. To apply for Victoria state nomination: do we apply from skill set (EOI) or from Victoria website or both


If you are non ICT, then you can apply directly + through skillSelect-Your choice

If ICT, then only skillselect

If you are already working in VIC for 6 months or have PHD, then even under ICT you can apply directly

Cheers


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

sunnysunny said:


> Guys ,
> 
> please help me in understanding this. To apply for Victoria state nomination: do we apply from skill set (EOI) or from Victoria website or both




You can submit application directly to Victoria website in following situations only:

1. You are on 457 VISA or
2. You have done Ph.D or
3. You have a job letter/confirmation or
4. You are non ICT 

In all other cases you will follow EOI route.

UPDATE: Added non ICT


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> You can submit application directly to Victoria website in following situations only:
> 
> 1. You are on 457 VISA or
> 2. You have done Ph.D or
> ...


This is incorrect

Everyone can submit application directly even without the above criteria if they are non ICT
the criteria you have mentioned is applicable only for ICT applicants

Cheers


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

newbienz said:


> This is incorrect
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, I missed that point and added before you commented.


----------



## Fillipich (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have a question regarding work experience. How can the one let the state know that his/her work experience is more than 10 years, while in EOI application form they ask only about last 10 years?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Fillipich said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question regarding work experience. How can the one let the state know that his/her work experience is more than 10 years, while in EOI application form they ask only about last 10 years?


No one prevents you from uploading experiences for periods prior to 10 years
Just start uploading from Day 1 but make sure that you mark them as NOT RELEVANT till you reach 10 years
Then follow the sequence as per your eligibility 

They may not consider it, in all probability that's a different issue

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Fillipich said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding work experience. How can the one let the state know that his/her work experience is more than 10 years, while in EOI application form they ask only about last 10 years?




Why would you need to do that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fillipich (Jul 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Why would you need to do that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, according to myimmitracker some people who were invited by states had 10+ years experience. As I understand, the more experience you have, the better chances are to be invited. The question is if there is any difference between applicants with 10 and, for example, 14 years experience.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Fillipich said:


> Well, according to myimmitracker some people who were invited by states had 10+ years experience. As I understand, the more experience you have, the better chances are to be invited. The question is if there is any difference between applicants with 10 and, for example, 14 years experience.




Well, thats the fact - yes. 

With the VIC new process for ICT occupations, it make perfect sense, they would look at work exp. i agree. 

Historically when, one used to apply directly - CV covered this bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

While filing VIC Pre-Invitation details it asks *"If you have a spouse, will they be immigrating with you? "* .. even though i am married but my wife won't be migrating as of now since she has some other commitments like studies etc... so should i enter as NO.

Experts please advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> While filing VIC Pre-Invitation details it asks *"If you have a spouse, will they be immigrating with you? "* .. even though i am married but my wife won't be migrating as of now since she has some other commitments like studies etc... so should i enter as NO.
> 
> Experts please advise.


If you don't process her application for migration along with you, then it will be a very costly and time consuming affair later on

In my opinion you should process her application with you and get her grant also

Let her Just fulfill the IED by visiting Australia for a day and then she can return to India and can join you later as and when her existing commitments are over. You continue to stay in Australia alone in the interim period.
There is no rule against it

Cheers


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you don't process her application for migration along with you, then it will be a very costly and time consuming affair later on
> 
> In my opinion you should process her application with you and get her grant also
> 
> ...


Cost is not an issue.. i am working and can afford 7K later on , the major issue is Wife is pregnant as well and can't complete her medical (due on DEC last week) .. i am worried if CO contacts me , he held my case till wife has delivered then it might get shifted to 2018 which is too late. Therefore planning to file the case alone and then she can join with the new Baby in a diff visa , furthermore i will have ample time to seek a job(even though my company has 5 ofcs in Aus, i hv a chance) and get settled.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> Cost is not an issue.. i am working and can afford 7K later on , the major issue is Wife is pregnant as well and can't complete her medical (due on DEC last week) .. i am worried if CO contacts me , he held my case till wife has delivered then it might get shifted to 2018 which is too late. Therefore planning to file the case alone and then she can join with the new Baby in a diff visa , furthermore i will have ample time to seek a job(even though my company has 5 ofcs in Aus, i hv a chance) and get settled.


You still have to get an invite and you are hopeful that you will get the grant within this year means only 4 months practically 

You need to tone down your expectations to avoid disappointment 

There is very little chance of getting the grant within this year, Unless you are among the few lucky who get the grant very quickly 

You should take into account at least 6-8 months of processing time atleast after submitting all the documents even without your wife being attached, before arriving at any decision for the wife application to be merged or not


Cheers


----------



## fmshihab (Nov 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Well, thats the fact - yes.
> 
> With the VIC new process for ICT occupations, it make perfect sense, they would look at work exp. i agree.
> 
> ...



What it means, ICT applicants already started to receive application from VIC. Is it?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

fmshihab said:


> What it means, ICT applicants already started to receive application from VIC. Is it?


It seems like onshore applicants are getting nominated at the same time few experienced offshore applicants too.

Best is yet to come!


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Dears,

I have ACS under 261313 - Software Engineer. And my total points are 65+5 (ss). I have below question can someone please answer them???



Do I need to apply on Victoria site or only skill select is fine?
My DOE for SC 190 for victoria is 7th August 2017, when i'll expect the invite?
Is 65+5(ss) points are enough to secure invite from Victoria in near future?
Anyone receive any invite from Victoria after the start FY 2017-18, if yes for then for which ANZSCO?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have ACS under 261313 - Software Engineer. And my total points are 65+5 (ss). I have below question can someone please answer them???
> 
> ...



1. Skillselect 190 application itself is enough 
2. Any state nomination is unpredictable, so I dont think it's wise comment on when someone will get invite based on their points alone 
3. As per the last year track record one of our forum member with 60pts received, I believe 55 + 5. But this year only less offshore applicants has received their nomination so even it's too early to say. 
4. Few onshore applicants has received their preinvite, and even nomination also for this year.

I predict they might start their nomination process actively from mid of September.


----------



## Alliswell2018 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for sharing information 
Wanted to check for SS is points considered as main or EOI submission date like under 189


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Kamalbhai said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have ACS under 261313 - Software Engineer. And my total points are 65+5 (ss). I have below question can someone please answer them???
> 
> ...


1. As you are an ICT professional you are not eligible to apply directly through their website. You are exempt from this restriction if you have job offer in your closely related field, are on 457 visa, or you are a Ph.D graduate.
2. Nobody knows.
3. To secure state sponsorship actually you don't need points but a strong case. With 65 points you would get invitation from 189 pool within 3-5 months.
4. I have seen many ICT people have got invitation since July 1st.


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi Friends,
I submitted EOI for state sponsor both VIC and NSW yesterday, today I received an email from VIC said:

"We note from the application that you have lodged and EOI with New South Wales. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years. 

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:

- Why you would rather be nominated by Victoria than New South Wales
- Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories"

I think this email is due to the both EOIs, so they asked me to give more commitments to VIC with clear explanation. 
Do anyone have the same experience, is it considered as minus point of my VIC application or is it just normal for them to have this question?
Is is awkward to me that they sent this email very fast, after 1 day I sent my application.

Thanks!


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

juan buij said:


> Hi Friends,
> I submitted EOI for state sponsor both VIC and NSW yesterday, today I received an email from VIC said:
> 
> "We note from the application that you have lodged and EOI with New South Wales. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years.
> ...


 hello, I received same email 5 days ago


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

juan buij said:


> Hi Friends,
> I submitted EOI for state sponsor both VIC and NSW yesterday, today I received an email from VIC said:
> 
> "We note from the application that you have lodged and EOI with New South Wales. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years.
> ...


Hi 
I have submitted my EOI on 27th March 2017 with 60+5 for both VIC and NSW and its status is "Submitted". I did not receive any such king of mail. Can anybody confirm whether I need to update my EOI or it is Ok with "Submitted" status.
And what are the chances of getting State nomination with 60+5 SS points?

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Hi
> I have submitted my EOI on 27th March 2017 with 60+5 for both VIC and NSW and its status is "Submitted". I did not receive any such king of mail. Can anybody confirm whether I need to update my EOI or it is Ok with "Submitted" status.
> And what are the chances of getting State nomination with 60+5 SS points?
> 
> Thanks


Not an expert but status of "Submitted" is correct. If something is required from you then you'll be asked as above.
If you wish then you can upload the document which is asked above in required form.


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> hello, I received same email 5 days ago


How long was it taken since your submission date?


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

juan buij said:


> Kamalc said:
> 
> 
> > hello, I received same email 5 days ago
> ...


 12 hours mate


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi guys I am new to this forum and I was waiting for VICTORIA SS with 65+5 submitted on 19th July 2017 in Software-Engineer


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

juan buij said:


> Hi Friends,
> I submitted EOI for state sponsor both VIC and NSW yesterday, today I received an email from VIC said:
> 
> "We note from the application that you have lodged and EOI with New South Wales. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years.
> ...



Hi,

I think that your decision to submit EOI for both NSW and VIC was wrong. Now a days states have become very cautious while granting their state sponsorship ( valuable 5 points ). I also wanted to apply for two states together but was advised by my agent that it will create a negative impact.

The moment they find a reason to suspect they will refuse. 
Common reason for refusal are
1) Submission of EOI in more than one state
2) Declaring that family members or relatives residing in some other state


I am sharing this because recently my friend was refused VIC sponsorship because he had declared that he had few relatives residing in NSW. He was asked for an explanation on why he would choose to stay in VIC and also - Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories"

Even after submitting written explanation, VIC refused his case. But you still try and reply with a proper justification. If VIC guys are satisfied then they will consider.



In my case, as advised by my agent, I applied only for VIC and by God's grace received the invite from VIC. I had no relatives in any other states and had nothing to declare.

So for all future applicants, I hope my feedback will be helpful.

TC. Best of Luck
_________________
Mechanical Engg - 65 + 5 ( VIC 190 )

VIC 190 EOI submission : 28/03/2017
Invitation : 21/04/2017

VISA lodged : 10/06/2017 ( All documents except Medicals)
Co contact : 21/06/2017 ( for Medicals and Spouse Functional English proof) 
Info uploaded : 12/07/2017
Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Fillipich (Jul 28, 2017)

juan buij said:


> Hi Friends,
> I submitted EOI for state sponsor both VIC and NSW yesterday, today I received an email from VIC said:
> 
> "We note from the application that you have lodged and EOI with New South Wales. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years.
> ...


Hi Juan, I was wondering if you can see this message under Correspondence tab when you log in to your skillselect profile. Just want to be sure that I have not missed mine.


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

juan buij said:


> Hi Friends,
> I submitted EOI for state sponsor both VIC and NSW yesterday, today I received an email from VIC said:
> 
> "We note from the application that you have lodged and EOI with New South Wales. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years.
> ...


Did it say about any timeline you have to reply to them with your statement?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi guys I am new to this forum and I was waiting for VICTORIA SS with 65+5 submitted on 19th July 2017 in Software-Engineer


I presume that you are not eligible to apply directly to VIC under ICT

So you have no option but to wait patiently for pre invite under 190 EOI

When or if at all you will get a preinvite, cannot be predicted

Cheers


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

subbu1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think that your decision to submit EOI for both NSW and VIC was wrong. Now a days states have become very cautious while granting their state sponsorship ( valuable 5 points ). I also wanted to apply for two states together but was advised by my agent that it will create a negative impact.
> 
> ...



Hello Brother, 
I have applied for VIC with 65 Points (60+5) on 2nd July 2017 and my background is also Mechanical engineering. I haven't apply for any other states. Do you think that there is any kind of possibility to get nomination from VIC? Still they haven't replayed me anything. 
Really confuse. Don't have any other option


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

exchanger107 said:


> Hello Brother,
> I have applied for VIC with 65 Points (60+5) on 2nd July 2017 and my background is also Mechanical engineering. I haven't apply for any other states. Do you think that there is any kind of possibility to get nomination from VIC? Still they haven't replayed me anything.
> Really confuse. Don't have any other option


Hello brother, 

I am just another applicant like you and can't say what VIC guys will decide. What I know is that they will look at your CV to understand your profile and if they are satisfied with that, then they might invite. 

I can only wish you best of luck. 

Tc

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

subbu1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think that your decision to submit EOI for both NSW and VIC was wrong. Now a days states have become very cautious while granting their state sponsorship ( valuable 5 points ). I also wanted to apply for two states together but was advised by my agent that it will create a negative impact.
> 
> ...


On 7 July 2017 my friend applied for NSW as well as Vic but he applied using different email ids and till now dnt recieve any such mail asking for declaration does that mean Vic cannot find if one applies for Both states using different email ids?


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

subbu1981 said:


> juan buij said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends,
> ...


 hello bro, I think ur agent is wrong, if the state takes wrong impression then who stops them from refusing on the word go, y then they ask for person's commitment if they r not willing to accept him, a person wrong impression is only when he hides that he applied for NSW and VIC guys find about it, u can lodge as much EOIs as possible, this cannot be the reason that a person applied for NSW so he cannot be given nomination for VIC, they see the resume of a person and commitment to VIC more than NSW plus his experience of it was such a wrong impression then they would not have asked in the first place


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi , today I received vic state invitation. 
Anzsco -261312
Points-65+5ss
Applied-12/04/2017
Invitation- 18 aug 2018

Can some one please tell me what are the next steps? It says I have to apply within 14 days. I mean a little detail would help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> Hi , today I received vic state invitation.
> Anzsco -261312
> Points-65+5ss
> Applied-12/04/2017
> ...


What you have got is the preinvite

Now you have to apply for the sponsorship to Live in Victoria website with all the documents as required by them

If they like this application also, they will send you a final,invite Through which you can lodge the visa

Cheers


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks newbeinz for your response. I have one more doubt. Primary applicant is my husband who is out of india for 2 months for some official purpose. Will there be any reason for this application that he needs to be in india?


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi , today I received vic state invitation.
> ...


Thanks newbeinz for your response. I have one more doubt. Primary applicant is my husband who is out of india for 2 months for some official purpose. Will there be any reason for this application that he needs to be in india within next 14 days since we need to accept and apply within 14 days


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> Thanks newbeinz for your response. I have one more doubt. Primary applicant is my husband who is out of india for 2 months for some official purpose. Will there be any reason for this application that he needs to be in india within next 14 days since we need to accept and apply within 14 days


Everything is online

He can apply from anywhere in the world, as long as he has access to the documents for uploading them 
He does not necessarily have to be in India
I don't see that as being an issue in granting sponsorship 


Cheers


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks newbeinz for your response. I have one more doubt. Primary applicant is my husband who is out of india for 2 months for some official purpose. Will there be any reason for this application that he needs to be in india within next 14 days since we need to accept and apply within 14 days
> ...


Okay. How about PCC and medical? Do we need those documents at this stage or we can submit them later as well I mean after receiving final invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> Okay. How about PCC and medical? Do we need those documents at this stage or we can submit them later as well I mean after receiving final invite


Pcc and medicals will be required after the final invite

Cheers


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

mpathak9 said:


> Hi , today I received vic state invitation.
> Anzsco -261312
> Points-65+5ss
> Applied-12/04/2017
> ...


Congrats for you preinvite 
I have one doubt, Applications for ICT opened on 1st July then how did you applied on 12 April ?


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> Hi , today I received vic state invitation.
> Anzsco -261312
> Points-65+5ss
> Applied-12/04/2017
> ...


I had received it on 4-Aug and already applied... u need to go to VIC website and register.

Simply follow the instructions which is self explanatory.
Enter the EOI no which u received earlier .
U need to enter 4 mandatory attachments at the end.
Declaration form
English test transcripts.
CV
ACS ASSESSMENT PDF.
Plus u add 6 additional attachments (as per ur choice)


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi , today I received vic state invitation.
> ...


You can apply EOI anytime even thigh invitation round are closed


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

mhr123 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi , today I received vic state invitation.
> ...


Thanks buddy i will follow this. Any idea how long it takes to get final invite after applying.


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

mhr123 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi , today I received vic state invitation.
> ...


One document related question. Does these documents need attestation or not?During EOI application time all docs were attested


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> Thanks buddy i will follow this. Any idea how long it takes to get final invite after applying.


Not sure Bro... yet to receive mine.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> One document related question. Does these documents need attestation or not?During EOI application time all docs were attested


Nothing suggest that it needs to be attested... i have used all the documents which were attested during ACS filing.
Furthermore .. English Test transcripts can be checked online by the concerned.

Just keep those who can be called to testify ur employment informed.


----------



## Fillipich (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I have a question to those who have received a commitment request from VIC state before their invitation. Besides the email, can you see the same request in the Correspondence section when you log in to your profile on Skillselect webpage? I'm asking because I just want to be sure, that if by some reasons I miss the email I can still find a message on skillselect portal. 

Thanks


----------



## balaji_r (Feb 14, 2017)

Fillipich said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question to those who have received a commitment request from VIC state before their invitation. Besides the email, can you see the same request in the Correspondence section when you log in to your profile on Skillselect webpage? I'm asking because I just want to be sure, that if by some reasons I miss the email I can still find a message on skillselect portal.
> 
> Thanks


It was just an email from liveinvictoria. No correspondence on skill select page. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Fillipich said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question to those who have received a commitment request from VIC state before their invitation. Besides the email, can you see the same request in the Correspondence section when you log in to your profile on Skillselect webpage? I'm asking because I just want to be sure, that if by some reasons I miss the email I can still find a message on skillselect portal.
> 
> Thanks




Have you applied for sponsorship through their website? If yes then no, you will be directly contacted through provided email.


----------



## Fillipich (Jul 28, 2017)

balaji_r said:


> It was just an email from liveinvictoria. No correspondence on skill select page.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


balaji_r, thank you for your response. Just one more question. Before the communication, did you lodge your application directly on Victoria's website or through Skillselect only?


----------



## Fillipich (Jul 28, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> Have you applied for sponsorship through their website? If yes then no, you will be directly contacted through provided email.


I have an ICT occupation, therefore I could lodge my EOI through Skillselect website only.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Fillipich said:


> I have an ICT occupation, therefore I could lodge my EOI through Skillselect website only.




As far as I know, they only ask for commitment letter after you have applied officially through their website.


----------



## balaji_r (Feb 14, 2017)

Fillipich said:


> balaji_r, thank you for your response. Just one more question. Before the communication, did you lodge your application directly on Victoria's website or through Skillselect only?


I have filed EOI in skill select, then received pre-invite from Victoria, which appears under contacts section of EOI corrrespondence, and then I have filed a visa nomination in live in victoria site. After that I have asked for commitment as I have mentioned one of my friends in NSW. 

PS: I'm an ICT applicant.


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

For those ICT folks who received pre-invites, may I know when do you logged your EOI and received the mail for invites?

Just want to know how long did it take.

Thanks.


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

My agent has applied on 14th July and I have received a pre-invite on 4th Aug. The next day my agent filed for Vic nomination approval. After that no response. Waiting .....

It looks like my 189 with 65 points and filed on 28th Apr will be picked before that.


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> hello bro, I think ur agent is wrong, if the state takes wrong impression then who stops them from refusing on the word go, y then they ask for person's commitment if they r not willing to accept him, a person wrong impression is only when he hides that he applied for NSW and VIC guys find about it, u can lodge as much EOIs as possible, this cannot be the reason that a person applied for NSW so he cannot be given nomination for VIC, they see the resume of a person and commitment to VIC more than NSW plus his experience of it was such a wrong impression then they would not have asked in the first place


I do have the same opinion about that, and of course, I need to submit the commitment and see what happens next. I will inform you guys about the outcome.


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

Fillipich said:


> Hi Juan, I was wondering if you can see this message under Correspondence tab when you log in to your skillselect profile. Just want to be sure that I have not missed mine.


Hi Filipich,

I don't see this document under Correspondence tab, because it is directly sent by VIC


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

arup.chaudhury said:


> My agent has applied on 14th July and I have received a pre-invite on 4th Aug. The next day my agent filed for Vic nomination approval. After that no response. Waiting .....
> 
> It looks like my 189 with 65 points and filed on 28th Apr will be picked before that.




Hi Arup, are you offshore applicant or onshore ( currently living in Australia). I am a offshore applicant and I applied Victoria 190 on 4th July 2914 with 65 + 5 points through skill select. I haven't heard anything yet. My occupation is 261313. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Hi Arup, are you offshore applicant or onshore ( currently living in Australia). I am a offshore applicant and I applied Victoria 190 on 4th July 2914 with 65 + 5 points through skill select. I haven't heard anything yet. My occupation is 261313. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's ur exp and English Test Result ? As it seems those with job relevant high exp , followed by English Skills result are given priority ,if the scores are of same level.

I applied on 30th June ,got Pre-Invite on 4th Aug and I'm offshore.


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> My agent has applied on 14th July and I have received a pre-invite on 4th Aug. The next day my agent filed for Vic nomination approval. After that no response. Waiting .....
> 
> It looks like my 189 with 65 points and filed on 28th Apr will be picked before that.


 bro do u have invite or nomination, i saw on immitracker that u have been invited, is urs an ICT occupation? Or non ICT


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

Please guys please clear me what is Pre-invite and how is it different from nomination, before this I only heard two words nomination and invitation, this pre-invite is something new for me, plz someone assimilate me, thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> Please guys please clear me what is Pre-invite and how is it different from nomination, before this I only heard two words nomination and invitation, this pre-invite is something new for me, plz someone assimilate me, thanks


a) After skill assessment with relevant authority and english language test you apply for getting invited i.e EOI. This is PRE-INVITE stage
b) Once points cut-off gets you invited, then you apply for VISA


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Kamalc said:
> 
> 
> > Please guys please clear me what is Pre-invite and how is it different from nomination, before this I only heard two words nomination and invitation, this pre-invite is something new for me, plz someone assimilate me, thanks
> ...


 bro I think u r telling me about 189 visa, how do u relate pre invite with nomination, I knew that when we apply for state, they nominate u and then we lodge EOI, is we have nomination then status on EOI gets to invited for that visa and we apply visa , I am talking about VIC state nomination not 189


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

mhr123 said:


> What's ur exp and English Test Result ? As it seems those with job relevant high exp , followed by English Skills result are given priority ,if the scores are of same level.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 30th June ,got Pre-Invite on 4th Aug and I'm offshore.




Thanks for the reply. My experience is 7+ years including 2 yrs deducted my acs and my English is L-8; S-7.5, L-7, W-7 and overall-7.5. Also I have specified Victoria as the preferred state. What could be the reason? Any assumptions. Will it be reflected somewhere in skillselect if they sent pre-invite email? Many thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Thanks for the reply. My experience is 7+ years including 2 yrs deducted my acs and my English is L-8; S-7.5, L-7, W-7 and overall-7.5. Also I have specified Victoria as the preferred state. What could be the reason? Any assumptions. Will it be reflected somewhere in skillselect if they sent pre-invite email? Many thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pre invite will not be reflected in Skillselect
You have to watchout for the same in your email inbox

Cheers


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Pre invite will not be reflected in Skillselect
> 
> You have to watchout for the same in your email inbox
> 
> ...




Thanks newbienz. Have you heard of any offshore 261313 job code who applied for Victoria SS with 65+5 Pts after 1st July 2017 and received pre-invite email? Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gusig0036 (Jul 27, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Thank you for sharing - thats was the case always, i was trying to explain the same few posts back.


Dear friends,

I am having query similar to this. My total exp is around 4 years 6 months and ACS deducted 2 years so left with only 2 years 6 months.

My questions is, Although Vic SS is independent of ACS but while submitting EOI for 190 subclass shall i go with experience as per ACS which is relevant 2.6 years. If yes, then wont it impact my eligibility as for my occupation under VIC SS minimum 3 years exp is required but DIBP EOI calculates points on the basis of relevant experience.

Also, detailed CV would be asked once invited but if the total relevant exp as per DIBP is less than 3 years because of ACS deduction then will they send out invite.

Please confirm.


Thanks
Gagan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Thanks newbienz. Have you heard of any offshore 261313 job code who applied for Victoria SS with 65+5 Pts after 1st July 2017 and received pre-invite email? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A couple of days back a member confirmed getting a preinvite under 261312
Don't remember his points tally

Cheers


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Thanks newbienz. Have you heard of any offshore 261313 job code who applied for Victoria SS with 65+5 Pts after 1st July 2017 and received pre-invite email? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is also July 1st, but haven't received pre-invite. My code is different though 261112, but same points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gusig0036 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a very good question. 

You can add your relevant (assessed post 2 years) and non-relevant work experience (deducted by ACS) then I guess this will secure you from both sides:

1. you follow the ACS assessment results
2. you show you have total more than 3 in total 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gusig0036 (Jul 27, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> That's a very good question.
> 
> You can add your relevant (assessed post 2 years) and non-relevant work experience (deducted by ACS) then I guess this will secure you from both sides:
> 
> ...


Perfect. Thank you so much. This was really helpful.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> That's a very good question.
> 
> You can add your relevant (assessed post 2 years) and non-relevant work experience (deducted by ACS) then I guess this will secure you from both sides:
> 
> ...



Hi just to know i have submitted EOI for NSW can i apply for VIC under ICT Business Analyst? Is there a minimum work experience needed if i am going with VIC for this?


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi I have 65 points + 5 state points make it to 70 Points for code 263111, with 8 Each in all modules of PTE what are my chances to get 190 VISA grant for VIC.?????????


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Hi I have 65 points + 5 state points make it to 70 Points for code 263111, with 8 Each in all modules of PTE what are my chances to get 190 VISA grant for VIC.?????????


190 is very unpredictable unlike to 189 which follows a well defined process ( well almost). All I can say is wait and hope for the best. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> Please guys please clear me what is Pre-invite and how is it different from nomination, before this I only heard two words nomination and invitation, this pre-invite is something new for me, plz someone assimilate me, thanks


In MyImmitracker I have not updated the approved date and it is blank. I have only received the pre-invite and the approval to apply in DIBP is still pending. 

My English is 74 in PTE and I have 12 years of experience. I have applied as developer programmer and has a masters in Computer Application. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gusig0036 (Jul 27, 2017)

Dear Friends,

Need your advice on below :
I am having total 55 points (Age - 30, Edu - 15, PTE - 10) and as per ACS have exp of 2 year 5 months (after deducting 2 years).

Is it okay to submit 2 different EOIs for 190 (Victoria & NSW) under 2 different email ids and as soon as got invite from anyone will cancel the other EOI.

Also, what are my chances to get invite under Victoria (55+5) Any suggestions.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gusig0036 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Need your advice on below :
> I am having total 55 points (Age - 30, Edu - 15, PTE - 10) and as per ACS have exp of 2 year 5 months (after deducting 2 years).
> ...


You can submit 2 different EOIS 

When or if at all you will be invited cannot be predicted as the states do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline for invites 

Cheers


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Dear friends 
Did anyone got invite from Victoria state for 263111 code.
Mine points are 65+5. What are my chances to get invite


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

I am filling up Victoria application. There is a question that where you want to settle in future.
1-Metropolitan Melbourne
2- Regional Victoria
Which one to choose and why?


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Atif786 said:


> I am filling up Victoria application. There is a question that where you want to settle in future.
> 1-Metropolitan Melbourne
> 2- Regional Victoria
> Which one to choose and why?


Choose where you think you are going to settle. If this is subclass 489, then you should select regional Victoria.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi just to know i have submitted EOI for NSW can i apply for VIC under ICT Business Analyst? Is there a minimum work experience needed if i am going with VIC for this?


3 years, as far as i can recall, one can check on their web-site


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

arup.chaudhury said:


> In MyImmitracker I have not updated the approved date and it is blank. I have only received the pre-invite and the approval to apply in DIBP is still pending.
> 
> My English is 74 in PTE and I have 12 years of experience. I have applied as developer programmer and has a masters in Computer Application.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Congrtulations on your pre-invite, hope you get your successful result quickly.

Just wondering how did you get pre-invite so quickly? Did your agent file application on VIC's site apart from lodging EOI, or its only the EOI? As per VIC's 190 instruction, ICT applicants ONLY advised to lodge EOI initially and wait for pre-invite, and then apply on VIC's site after receiving pre-invite (pre-invite will have instructions on how to apply and where).

After you got pre-invite your agent has filed application to VIC's site, and you are now waiting for the outcome?

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## audreamer05 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi! Is it possible to be invited by Victoria even the IELTS score is below the minimum requirement which is 7.0?


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

audreamer05 said:


> Hi! Is it possible to be invited by Victoria even the IELTS score is below the minimum requirement which is 7.0?


Yes, I think if you are Ph.D graduate or have a job offer in Victoria.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark53 said:


> Congrtulations on your pre-invite, hope you get your successful result quickly.
> 
> Just wondering how did you get pre-invite so quickly? Did your agent file application on VIC's site apart from lodging EOI, or its only the EOI? As per VIC's 190 instruction, ICT applicants ONLY advised to lodge EOI initially and wait for pre-invite, and then apply on VIC's site after receiving pre-invite (pre-invite will have instructions on how to apply and where).
> 
> ...



As per me nothing unusual, VIc is following the NSw pathway, some will get invite in 2 days, while others will never get it, it depends on the skills and points match with demands of a state.


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi,
I have received pre invite and working on submitting my document in liveinvictoria. There i found one thing if the candidate is working in Victoria or with Victorian employer then I have to fill up confirmation of employment. If a candidate has its office brunch in Victoria but if the candidate is working from india delivery center with them does he need to fill that form?


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

spark53 said:


> Congrtulations on your pre-invite, hope you get your successful result quickly.
> 
> Just wondering how did you get pre-invite so quickly? Did your agent file application on VIC's site apart from lodging EOI, or its only the EOI? As per VIC's 190 instruction, ICT applicants ONLY advised to lodge EOI initially and wait for pre-invite, and then apply on VIC's site after receiving pre-invite (pre-invite will have instructions on how to apply and where).
> 
> ...


Yes you are right, my agent only filed the EOI. After that application is filed in Vic's site and waiting.....

Why I was picked is something I cannot predict as of date. Different states have different criteria and pattern that they do not reveal. Maybe experience or education or age or English or profession or something else. But if you look at the MyImmitracker website you can see that others were also picked and pre-invited around the same time with almost the same amount of wait time.

Just to add agents also have certain trade secrets that they do not want others to know. They just confirmed that I was picked after EOI and they have filed the application. After asking for proof they have forwarded me the pre-invite document in PDF format.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> Yes you are right, my agent only filed the EOI. After that application is filed in Vic's site and waiting.....
> 
> Why I was picked is something I cannot predict as of date. Different states have different criteria and pattern that they do not reveal. Maybe experience or education or age or English or profession or something else. But if you look at the MyImmitracker website you can see that others were also picked and pre-invited around the same time with almost the same amount of wait time.
> 
> Just to add agents also have certain trade secrets that they do not want others to know. They just confirmed that I was picked after EOI and they have filed the application. After asking for proof they have forwarded me the pre-invite document in PDF format.


If an agent is saying or you are presuming that he has any trade secrets by which your application was picked up from the EOI, then yiunarebsadly mistaken.

When submitting an EOI, there is nothing in the world an agent can do which is a secret.
It's such a straightforward application with no options for anyone to deviate or choose

Had you applied directly to VIC website and then got an invite. Then there is a chance that an agent can do better then a layman because that involves you to submit a CV.

Cheers


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If an agent is saying or you are presuming that he has any trade secrets by which your application was picked up from the EOI, then yiunarebsadly mistaken.
> 
> When submitting an EOI, there is nothing in the world an agent can do which is a secret.
> It's such a straightforward application with no options for anyone to deviate or choose
> ...


By trade secret I mean they do not reveal the credentials of Immiaccount as they have other candidates too. So the mode of communication is only by phone or email from the agent. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Dear friends
> Did anyone got invite from Victoria state for 263111 code.
> Mine points are 65+5. What are my chances to get invite


I am also the same .........
ANZSCO : 261312
Points: 25(Age)+10(Eng)+15(Edu)+15(Exp)
PTE-A: L/R/S/W:70/71/66/66 :20 July 2017
ACS : March 2017
EOI DOE: 25 July 2017
EOI Invitation: 
PCC:
Medicals: 
Visa Lodge: 
Visa Grant: 
VIC 65+5 (SS)


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> I have received pre invite and working on submitting my document in liveinvictoria. There i found one thing if the candidate is working in Victoria or with Victorian employer then I have to fill up confirmation of employment. If a candidate has its office brunch in Victoria but if the candidate is working from india delivery center with them does he need to fill that form?


Can someone tell me while preparing the CV for Victorian govt. Do I have to maintain the same order as ut is given in chronological cv sample?


----------



## sree11 (Jun 20, 2017)

While I am happy for Developer Programmers (261312), I have a question. Looks like Victoria is sending invites for Developer Programmers (261312), but I did not see any invites for Software Engineers (261313). In my opinion, both are almost the same, all/most software developers fall in both categories. Are any Software Engineers getting invites from VIC?


----------



## Meshach14 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi I have a question,

When being invited by a *family member on the 489* visa which occupation list do I go by...the MLTSSL or the list on the Victoria Immigration page?

Thanks,

Marco


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

sree11 said:


> While I am happy for Developer Programmers (261312), I have a question. Looks like Victoria is sending invites for Developer Programmers (261312), but I did not see any invites for Software Engineers (261313). In my opinion, both are almost the same, all/most software developers fall in both categories. Are any Software Engineers getting invites from VIC?




That is my same assumption. Looks like VIC is inviting only analyst programmer and developer programmer under 2613 category. Bad luck for software engineers for now. Just wondering why they are opting 261311 and 261312 over 261313. My credentials are as follows:
Job code: 261313; exp is 7+; ielts is 7.5; Pts 65 + 5; & Doe- 4 July 2017. 
Experts, any view? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

sonamt said:


> That is my same assumption. Looks like VIC is inviting only analyst programmer and developer programmer under 2613 category. Bad luck for software engineers for now. Just wondering why they are opting 261311 and 261312 over 261313. My credentials are as follows:
> Job code: 261313; exp is 7+; ielts is 7.5; Pts 65 + 5; & Doe- 4 July 2017.
> Experts, any view?
> 
> ...


Anyone who received recently with these codes recently?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

Abdul_786 said:


> Anyone who received recently with these codes recently?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




Though unofficial, myimmitracker list atleast 2 (one 261311 and one 261312) who received pre-invites from VIC after July 2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Though unofficial, myimmitracker list atleast 2 (one 261311 and one 261312) who received pre-invites from VIC after July 2017.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the score for these two profiles 65 + 5 (SS) ?


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

ANAIN said:


> What is the score for these two profiles 65 + 5 (SS) ?




That's right. Should be able to check ourself. Credibility of the info on the tracker is still a big question though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrishnaCS (Jul 12, 2017)

sonamt said:


> That's right. Should be able to check ourself. Credibility of the info on the tracker is still a big question though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm one of them . Recieved pre-invite on Aug 4 for Developer programmer.
My score is 65+5.


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

KrishnaCS said:


> I'm one of them . Recieved pre-invite on Aug 4 for Developer programmer.
> My score is 65+5.


Congratulations Krishna, when you submitted your EOI, can you please share your complete score breakdown.
Moreover, had you applied through VIC website or direct submitted the EOI.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonamt said:


> That's right. Should be able to check ourself. Credibility of the info on the tracker is still a big question though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with that

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sonamt said:


> That's right. Should be able to check ourself. Credibility of the info on the tracker is still a big question though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trackers is accessed by about ~20000 members daily, there are thousands of cases, dozen of moderators. 

It has been online for 2+ years and thousands people use it daily. 

What are "credibility" concerns?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Agree with that
> 
> Cheers


Most of your message lack any credibility and quite often just your own, not so correct assumptions.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KrishnaCS said:


> I'm one of them . Recieved pre-invite on Aug 4 for Developer programmer.
> My score is 65+5.


Thanks Krishna for confirming! Appreciate it and wish you all the best with visa lodge once nominated!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Most of your message lack any credibility and quite often just your own, not so correct assumptions.


Much more then yours 

At least that what is the opinion of the members which is reflected in the number of likes I received in such a short period


Cheers


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Trackers is accessed by about ~20000 members daily, there are thousands of cases, dozen of moderators.
> 
> It has been online for 2+ years and thousands people use it daily.
> 
> What are "credibility" concerns?


I agree with that. I personally find it very helpful. Credibility can be checked by messaging the user directly. 

By the way, I am the other person who got a pre-invite on 4th Aug. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Much more then yours
> 
> At least that what is the opinion of the members which is reflected in the number of likes I received in such a short period
> 
> ...


If you are after likes on this forum... then GOOD LUCK! I will give likes for each post you make - just to make you happy! 

I am after trying to help people in all the possible ways I can.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arup.chaudhury said:


> I agree with that. I personally find it very helpful. Credibility can be checked by messaging the user directly.
> 
> By the way, I am the other person who got a pre-invite on 4th Aug.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Congrats Arup - thank you for confirming and wish you all the best with further steps!


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

KrishnaCS said:


> I'm one of them . Recieved pre-invite on Aug 4 for Developer programmer.
> My score is 65+5.


Same here ,i am also one of them to receive on Aug4 and updated my IMMI. I found Immi very helpful... guys need to be more careful before commenting.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mhr123 said:


> Same here ,i am also one of them to receive on Aug4 and updated my IMMI. I found Immi very helpful... guys need to be more careful before commenting.



Congratulations to you too mate! Good luck with the next steps and thank you very much for confirming!


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Peace mates!!

Being a third party person I don't think immitracker doesn't have credible data neither it is 100% accurate. 

Data gathered from public is never 100% accurate, doesn't matter which medium is used. People here and there would be honest and there is no reason to put fake data.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> I agree with that. I personally find it very helpful. Credibility can be checked by messaging the user directly.
> 
> By the way, I am the other person who got a pre-invite on 4th Aug.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Anyone can post whatever data one wants on the tracker.
If someone has posted a wrong data, then in the message also he will confirm that the data is correct.
Data is correct or not can only be verified by an agency which has the data

That's why DIBP also says don't believe any 3rd party data and wait for us to release true data

There are many members like me who have not uploaded their details on the tracker and when we get our invite and grant, it will not be reflected there
But at every stage it will be reflected in the DIBp data

DIBP issues about 73,000 overall grants including spouses in a year for 189 and 190 
Combined
Not even a small fraction get reflected in the immitracker 
It's just an unverified database as far as I am concerned and many other members also don't give any credence to it

If some members want they can, if others don't want, they are also free.

But you can't shove your opinion down someone's throats that I have to sing praise for the database else my advise is all wrong

I am free to criticise the credibility of the database or anyone else's posts as you are free to criticise me as long as it is done in a civil manner

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> If you are after likes on this forum... then GOOD LUCK! I will give likes for each post you make - just to make you happy!
> 
> I am after trying to help people in all the possible ways I can.


I even help the people who criticise me, including you
I have answered questions when you asked me , when I could, although you have been critical of me from Day 1
Even when I have answered the question You had asked, neither did I expect nor did I get a like from you, but I still answered it and will also do so in the future

When I am answering a post, I don't even bother to see the name of the member asking the question 


I don't do it for the likes 

The likes is just a side effect and independent barometer of the quality of your posts in the eyes of the members

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Anyone can post whatever data one wants on the tracker.
> If someone has posted a wrong data, then in the message also he will confirm that the data is correct.
> Data is correct or not can only be verified by an agency which has the data
> 
> ...



I have even shown you the calculations, confirming tracker has ~10% of all grants, however, either you have difficulty reading, or difficulty comprehending the written text, or well... maybe you just after likes. 

Try reading what statistical sample is, ~10% sample is more than enoigh to make a very accurate analysis.

Out of thousands of cases, 1,2, 10 or even 20 - will not only affect the overall picture, but MOREOVER will be SPOTTED by either moderators or users. So refrain from making false comments, you are used to it too much now.


----------



## KrishnaCS (Jul 12, 2017)

Abdul_786 said:


> Congratulations Krishna, when you submitted your EOI, can you please share your complete score breakdown.
> Moreover, had you applied through VIC website or direct submitted the EOI.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Age - 25 Points
English - 10 Points
Education - 15 Points
Experience - 15 Points

Total 65 + 5 (SS)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MohAdnan said:


> Peace mates!!
> 
> Being a third party person I don't think immitracker doesn't have credible data neither it is 100% accurate.
> 
> Data gathered from public is never 100% accurate, doesn't matter which medium is used. People here and there would be honest and there is no reason to put fake data.


MohAdnan, you see the public data on this scale can not be inaccurate, there 10k+ cases for Australia, moreover ~20k daily users, 10+ moderators - all these people validate and scrutinise each and every case, if any of them are do not look inline with what general picture is members verify directly, then they report to admin/moderators. I would even say, 1-2 pass, ok 10 will pass unnoticed, but what impact 10 cases would have on 10k cases in total? 

Users are not dumb, immigrants and myimmitracker users are the most educated top 5% of this world, and they know when the case is not right. Trust me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I have even show you the calculations, confirming tracker has ~10% of all grants, however, either you have difficulty reading, or difficulty comprehending the written text, or well... maybe you just after likes.
> 
> Try reading what statistical sample is, ~10% sample is more than enoigh to make a very accurate analysis.


10% or even less sample is sufficient but it has to be accurate and which is collected scientifically by the person conducting the survey which as I told you some days back also, difference of which cannot be understood by layman 

You have no control of the accuracy of the data nor a representative sample
You cannot pick and choose the data which luxury a surveyor has

Yours is just an unverified database not a sample for me and if for you it's the Gods Gospel truth, who am I to stop you


You recommend based on your database, I will recommend based on DIBP data
Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> I even help the people who criticise me, including you
> I have answered questions when you asked me , when I could, although you have been critical of me from Day 1
> Even when I have answered the question You had asked, neither did I expect nor did I get a like from you, but I still answered it and will also do so in the future
> 
> ...


Mate, I am srry if was critical to you. 

I have one problem, when someone is incorrect - i would not stay quiet, but say it directly  

I've to admit the quality of your posts have improved. 

I am not after quantity of likes, i am after quality and accuracy of the messages. I suggest you follow the same.


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

Am i still on the right thread?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> 10% or even less sample is sufficient but it has to be accurate and which is collected scientifically by the person conducting the survey which as I told you some days back also, difference of which cannot be understood by layman
> 
> You have no control of the accuracy of the data nor a representative sample
> You cannot pick and choose the data which luxury a surveyor has
> ...


Educate yourself a bit more on accuracy of statistical sampling  

Internet has THE most diverse sample! The most diverse! People come from ALL backgrounds, from HUNDREDS of countries, from HUNDREDS of fields and industries, from HUNDREDS of different personal scenarios - it is large enough to pretty much have 10% of what DIBP intake gets. It does not get much more diverse than that. 

However, one has a choice to use it, or not to use it. I've never made anyone to use it and never will, that is not up to me. If one wants to have some visibility, then here it is for all members to use. 

What you have done, however, you accused a resource used by hundreds of thousands of being inaccurate, and as the counter-argument members of the forum responded to you: that it is us and we are real people, we have been invited. 

I guess all is clear.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

churek said:


> Am i still on the right thread?


I apologise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, I am srry if was critical to you.
> 
> I have one problem, when someone is incorrect - i would not stay quiet, but say it directly
> 
> ...


Whenever I have been wrong, I have been upfront in accepting that I am wrong
To err is human.
If you say that you have never errred then you are GOD

i don't expect you to be quiet and in fact strongly urge you to point out my mistake
But it has to with reasoning and not with the preamble of yours " As usual your advice is wrong or made up" which has been your trademark

We both and all other active members here are to help,others to the best we can without any vested interest
We are not paid and the time and energy we spent is just out of our gratitude for the forum which has helped us in the past 

Cheers


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

KrishnaCS said:


> Age - 25 Points
> English - 10 Points
> Education - 15 Points
> Experience - 15 Points
> ...


Thanks Krishna for the update, would you mind sharing with us when you had launched your eoi and how did you apply, either Eoi or through website or bith together.

Thanks once again.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Whenever I have been wrong, I have been upfront in accepting that I am wrong
> To err is human.
> If you say that you have never errred then you are GOD
> 
> ...


Both of you are active members and we are really grateful for your efforts and time spent to educate others. 

Using a tool is totally a personal decision like using an agent. And believe me who ever is using the tool also verifies the same from others like this forum and DIBP data. 

Please do not waste your time and energy for small issue like this. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrishnaCS (Jul 12, 2017)

Abdul_786 said:


> Thanks Krishna for the update, would you mind sharing with us when you had launched your eoi and how did you apply, either Eoi or through website or bith together.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I applied EOI on 11th July. After per-invite on August 4th I applied for on website.


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

Morning, no news from 190SS from Victoria State. Are they still working?
July 10 is the date I requested approval using VIC website. No news from them until now 
I know they have 12 weeks to answer, but seeing ACT and Queensland closing doors for DBA 262111, I am kind of worried.

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

alex.fatu said:


> Morning, no news from 190SS from Victoria State. Are they still working?
> July 10 is the date I requested approval using VIC website. No news from them until now
> I know they have 12 weeks to answer, but seeing ACT and Queensland closing doors for DBA 262111, I am kind of worried.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


I think Vic state is opting for wait and watch on 189 proceedings before taking a decision. They may not want to approve invites to candidates who can wait for 60 more days and get a 189 invite too. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## achanak (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi,

Has anyone received Pre invite from victoria for 190 visa EOI? I have applied from Skill select on 5th july, 2017. I havent received pre invite yet. I am having 70 points(including statesponsorship pts) and i am from 261314(software tester) platform.

any leads .. appreciated..


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

achanak said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone received Pre invite from victoria for 190 visa EOI? I have applied from Skill select on 5th july, 2017. I havent received pre invite yet. I am having 70 points(including statesponsorship pts) and i am from 261314(software tester) platform.
> 
> any leads .. appreciated..


It's their discretion to invite ICT occupations for 190 Victoria which means, its everyone's guess.

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

arup.chaudhury said:


> I think Vic state is opting for wait and watch on 189 proceedings before taking a decision. They may not want to approve invites to candidates who can wait for 60 more days and get a 189 invite too.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Not following you here.
I only applied to Victoria, only on 190.
I have 75+5 points and 7IELTS bandscore.

What's more to wait for ..I have done/followed their guidelines closely.

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alex.fatu said:


> Not following you here.
> I only applied to Victoria, only on 190.
> I have 75+5 points and 7IELTS bandscore.
> 
> ...


VIC does not go by points alone

They also see how much your skills are in demand in the state
They are very conservative in inviting applicants for categories not in 189 like yours and software testers 

You have no option but to wait patiently 
No sense in getting frustrated. There is nothing more that you can do then what you have done.

Cheers


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

newbienz said:


> VIC does not go by points alone
> 
> They also see how much your skills are in demand in the state
> They are very conservative in inviting applicants for categories not in 189 like yours and software testers
> ...


Thank you man. Appreciate the message.
A short update: " you need to wait for 1year for us to analyze your case" should have been just enough. It's stupid to wait like the "ox in front of a new gate" - that's an old saying in my home country.

No frustrations, only high expectations maybe

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am about to submit my vic application. I have few questions.
1) My point is 65+5[s/s]. But my agent kept my point as 65 in portal and asked to review. Can someone with same marks can respond me how much have you mentioned?
2) Also my spouse is also under 261312, what should I mention as profession? The list of profession is making me confused.
3) once you upload your required document are you able to cross verify the same? My agent has uploaded them, i wanted to cross verify.
Please respond,kind of urgent


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am about to submit my vic application. I have few questions.
> 1) My point is 65+5[s/s]. But my agent kept my point as 65 in portal and asked to review. Can someone with same marks can respond me how much have you mentioned?
> ...


You are submitting an EOI in Skillselect or you already have a preinvite or are eligible to apply directly to Live in Victoria website ?

Cheers


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


I already have pre-invite,now I am about to submit my application in live-in vic portal


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

mpathak9 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am about to submit my vic application. I have few questions.
> 1) My point is 65+5[s/s]. But my agent kept my point as 65 in portal and asked to review. Can someone with same marks can respond me how much have you mentioned?
> ...


Can someone one respond on this please? I am not able to see those documents in portal which my agent has uploaded and I cannot afford a single mistake at this point.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mpathak9 said:


> Can someone one respond on this please? I am not able to see those documents in portal which my agent has uploaded and I cannot afford a single mistake at this point.


Did you ask your agent? 

I am not sure about Vic portal, in NSW it just sends a e-mail confirming uploaded documents (i got it from agent)


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am about to submit my vic application. I have few questions.
> 1) My point is 65+5[s/s]. But my agent kept my point as 65 in portal and asked to review. Can someone with same marks can respond me how much have you mentioned?
> ...


Hi, may we know when you submit your eoi and when did you receive the pre-invite? Thanks.


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

churek said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


DOE-12/04/2017
Pre invite- 17/08/2017


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi experts,
As I posted on this thread that I received VIC email on 25 July. They asked me for providing the commitment letter and I sent to them after three weeks. Can you please tell me when will they make decision and what is the chance? someone said to me that's Within 2 weeks but I read on their website that the nomination would take 12 weeks, so I am not sure 12 weeks are counted from the invitation to apply or from the day we open EOI and submit our documents asking for nomination?
Many thanks, Bros!
Cheers











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mrgalfield said:


> Hi experts,
> As I posted on this thread that I received VIC email on 25 July. They asked me for providing the commitment letter and I sent to them after three weeks. Can you please tell me when will they make decision and what is the chance? someone said to me that's Within 2 weeks but I read on their website that the nomination would take 12 weeks, so I am not sure 12 weeks are counted from the invitation to apply or from the day we open EOI and submit our documents asking for nomination?
> Many thanks, Bros!
> Cheers
> ...




Officially up to 12 weeks, but it can be quicker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Officially up to 12 weeks, but it can be quicker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there any difference in processing for 190 , after state nomination compared with 189 as state has nominated? so it is 12 weeks + 12 months for DIBP visa processing?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> Is there any difference in processing for 190 , after state nomination compared with 189 as state has nominated? so it is 12 weeks + 12 months for DIBP visa processing?


The current processing time for 190 is slightly more then that for 189
However, the times change every month but generally they are neck to neck
Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Oz_man said:


> Is there any difference in processing for 190 , after state nomination compared with 189 as state has nominated? so it is 12 weeks + 12 months for DIBP visa processing?


Averages, historically were the same... nowadays they seem to match, but on average take longer. 

Historically average was ~85 days. 

Looking at todays grants, average would remain similar, however, that's just today.


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Averages, historically were the same... nowadays they seem to match, but on average take longer.
> 
> Historically average was ~85 days.
> 
> Looking at todays grants, average would remain similar, however, that's just today.


By grant you mean visa grant or invite? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arup.chaudhury said:


> By grant you mean visa grant or invite?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




Grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Officially up to 12 weeks, but it can be quicker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shamzz01 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello Experts,

I have applied for Victoria EOI yesterday(28/8) with 70 points for code Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111. I m going to lose 5 points of age on 30th September. Is there any chance that I should get invite before my Birthday


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shamzz01 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have applied for Victoria EOI yesterday(28/8) with 70 points for code Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111. I m going to lose 5 points of age on 30th September. Is there any chance that I should get invite before my Birthday


I think you do have a chance (but that's my view).


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Oz_man said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any difference in processing for 190 , after state nomination compared with 189 as state has nominated? so it is 12 weeks + 12 months for DIBP visa processing?
> ...


Any idea how long it takes to get final invite after pre invite after we fill application in live-in vic portal?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> Any idea how long it takes to get final invite after pre invite after we fill application in live-in vic portal?


The upper time limit is 12 weeks but I think most applicants get a reply sooner then that

The actual time taken would depend on the complexity of your case

Cheers


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea how long it takes to get final invite after pre invite after we fill application in live-in vic portal?
> ...


I have 65 points as DIBP point. So while applying i filled the field as 65 without considering 5 points for state sponsor. Is that right? Also for total exp i mentioned my total year of exp not the one which ACS considered. Is that right approach?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> I have 65 points as DIBP point. So while applying i filled the field as 65 without considering 5 points for state sponsor. Is that right? Also for total exp i mentioned my total year of exp not the one which ACS considered. Is that right approach?


1. In my opinion you should not add the SS 5 points but do recheck as I could not find any link which confirms either ways
2. The rules say :

Does the work experience I gained prior to qualification count?

We only count paid work experience 'post-qualification' toward the minimum work experience requirement. You should still include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume for industry assessment purposes.

My interpretation is that in the application you can claim only what is allowed by ACS but in the resume show all

Cheers


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> > I have 65 points as DIBP point. So while applying i filled the field as 65 without considering 5 points for state sponsor. Is that right? Also for total exp i mentioned my total year of exp not the one which ACS considered. Is that right approach?
> ...


Thanks for your quick response. But as my agent suggesties i mentioned total years of exp in exp field not the ACS one. Will that harm? Though I have attached ACs out come in attachments


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The upper time limit is 12 weeks but I think most applicants get a reply sooner then that
> 
> The actual time taken would depend on the complexity of your case
> 
> Cheers


As they ask for only 3 documents for SS: CV, English test report and Skill assessment letter, can you please elaborate what other complexities may come to decide on approving/declining nomination?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> As they ask for only 3 documents for SS: CV, English test report and Skill assessment letter, can you please elaborate what other complexities may come to decide on approving/declining nomination?


They have a panel of bureaucrats and industry representatives who jointly decide which applicants should be sponsored 

A decision on whether a plumber or nurse should be invited or not would be much simpler then an applicant in ICT where there are hundreds of skills and sub skill sets within the category

This is my personal opinion and do not ask me for evidence for the same

Cheers


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> They have a panel of bureaucrats and industry representatives who jointly decide which applicants should be sponsored
> 
> A decision on whether a plumber or nurse should be invited or not would be much simpler then an applicant in ICT where there are hundreds of skills and sub skill sets within the category
> 
> ...


Okay, I was referring to do they carry out any background verification or checks as we submit only 3 documents( unlike to what DIBP does, and hence they account for such a long turn around( >12 months) for processing.

I was not referring for any policy based decisions, as ideally it should all be done before sending pre invitation and even more ideally it will be done before including an occupation under skilled list for SS.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> Okay, I was referring to do they carry out any background verification or checks as we submit only 3 documents( unlike to what DIBP does, and hence they account for such a long turn around( >12 months) for processing.
> 
> I was not referring for any policy based decisions, as ideally it should all be done before sending pre invitation and even more ideally it will be done before including an occupation under skilled list for SS.


The turnaround time is 12 weeks and not 12 months

They have only a skeleton information about you when they see your EOI

They have no knowledge about your actually skills which is very important in ICT jobs just by going through the EOI.
As I said there are several skills and sub skills sets in ICT and VIC apparently choose the applicant based on that which is fully explained in your CV

As such 12 weeks is not an unreasonable time for giving a decision 

Cheers


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

I got invited today morning by VIC.

I am an offshore applicant, ANZSCO 233512 Mechanical Engineer.

I hope everyone gets an invitation soon!


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got invited today morning by VIC.
> 
> ...


Invited means invitation to apply in live in Victoria website OR Invitation to apply for visa in skill select as Victoria approved to nominate you?


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got invited today morning by VIC.
> 
> ...



Congrats for the invite mate!!  Can i ask you if you have claimed any points for your work experience as well? Just curious to know because even i have submitted for VIC on July 11th 2017 as a mechanical engineer with 70 points but with no work experience points claimed.


----------



## Alliswell2018 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi All, 

Did anyone received invitation who have submitted EOI in August 2017 ? for any code


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Oz_man said:


> Invited means invitation to apply in live in Victoria website OR Invitation to apply for visa in skill select as Victoria approved to nominate you?




Approved nomination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Stevefranc said:


> Congrats for the invite mate!!  Can i ask you if you have claimed any points for your work experience as well? Just curious to know because even i have submitted for VIC on July 11th 2017 as a mechanical engineer with 70 points but with no work experience points claimed.




Yes, I did.

Almost 11 years of experience.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayantg1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am a software engineer with 60 points excluding SS. if I add ss points which will make total 65, do I stand a chance to get an invite from state?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jayantg1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a software engineer with 60 points excluding SS. if I add ss points which will make total 65, do I stand a chance to get an invite from state?
> 
> Thanks.


State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline 

You can submit your EOI and wait patiently for the invite 

Cheers


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Got invitation for VIC nomination and bolder too!!!
Mechanical engineer 70 points w/ 5 points sponsored. 12 years experience (9.5 years in assessment result)
DOE: 26/6/17
Pre-invite: 25/7 asking for commitment
Send commitment letter :22/8/17
Invited: 29/8/17 (VIC +bolder)
Thank you guys for your support and best of luck to everyone!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> Got invitation for VIC nomination and bolder too!!!
> Mechanical engineer 70 points w/ 5 points sponsored. 12 years experience (9.5 years in assessment result)
> DOE: 26/6/17
> Pre-invite: 25/7 asking for commitment
> ...


Congrats. 
It seems Vic has a certain requirement for mechanical engineers . 

By the way what is a bolder? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

There are three mechanical engineers invited by VIC from July up to. So I guess our occupation is in demand. Others mostly ICT occupations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dvdb (Aug 30, 2017)

*VIC 190 pre-invite info request*

Hi all,

•	liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au online application submitted 20/08/2017
•	VIC 190 EOI submitted on the 20/08/2017

Got an email from VIC on the 22/08/2017 requesting further information on my financial resources which ended up in my junk mail folder. Saw it today and quickly responded with a breakdown of my available finances and assets. I am holding thumbs for an invite from skill-select soon!

Check your junk mail and make sure you have a clear and comprehensive CV, it is the only deciding factor that sets two candidates apart, not so much the points and submission date. I tailored my CV to match the description of jobs currently being advertised.

Good luck!

Mechanical Engineer (Project Eng. EPCM / Water resources Eng.) 

70 pts (190)
Age - 30
PTE - 10
Qual. - 15
Exp - 10 (6 years) 
SS - 5


----------



## Jayantg1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi guys,

Is it mandatory to get the 'out of India' stamp on your documents for ACS assessment to be done from India?Have checked elsewhere as well but I am not getting clear answer about it. Please help..


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

Dvdb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> ?	liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au online application submitted 20/08/2017
> ?	VIC 190 EOI submitted on the 20/08/2017
> ...


 Hello bro,I hope u r good, I had submitted also with 70 points civil engineer, on 9 August, 13 years of experience, my CV is strong though I didn't tailor it accordingly, within 10 hours of applying I received an email from VIC saying that for me to be nominated I have to show commitment to VIC over NSW( I had an EOI for NSW before VIC) I gave a good reply and also removed my EOI from NSW and sent them snapshots, some people say that it's pre-invite sort of thing and only those are asked for commitment or funds statement whom they have already earmarked for nomination? I saw two people yesterday who were invited after the commitment statement, how do U think my case is, thanks and best of luck for invite, kamal


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

arup.chaudhury said:


> Congrats.
> It seems Vic has a certain requirement for mechanical engineers .
> 
> By the way what is a bolder?
> ...




My bad, it's DIBP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jayantg1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it mandatory to get the 'out of India' stamp on your documents for ACS assessment to be done from India?Have checked elsewhere as well but I am not getting clear answer about it. Please help..


What is out of india stamp?
Hearing it for the first time ?

It's immaterial from where you are submitting your application and where you are living

You have to get the documents certified as per local laws so in india that would be a notary 
He will just certify that it is a true copy of the original 
See the ACS website for details

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jayantg1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it mandatory to get the 'out of India' stamp on your documents for ACS assessment to be done from India?Have checked elsewhere as well but I am not getting clear answer about it. Please help..


To be honest never heard of such... 

Get copies notarized - thats the requirements AFAIK.


----------



## shamzz01 (Aug 29, 2017)

Dvdb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> •	liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au online application submitted 20/08/2017
> •	VIC 190 EOI submitted on the 20/08/2017
> ...


Isn't that we need to submit online application to Victoria website after getting pre-invite once you submit your EOI with them? Or we can apply in VIC portal parallel?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shamzz01 said:


> Isn't that we need to submit online application to Victoria website after getting pre-invite once you submit your EOI with them? Or we can apply in VIC portal parallel?


Non ICT Anzsco code applicants can submit application directly to live in Vic website if they so wish instead of going through Skillselect 

However, ICT applicants have to compulsorily go through Skillselect route only, unless they are exempt as they are PHD or are working in Vic etc.

Cheers


----------



## shamzz01 (Aug 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Non ICT Anzsco code applicants can submit application directly to live in Vic website if they so wish instead of going through Skillselect
> 
> However, ICT applicants have to compulsorily go through Skillselect route only, unless they are exempt as they are PHD or are working in Vic etc.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the Info.. Seems I have to wait for pre-invite as I m the ICT one..


----------



## Dvdb (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Kamalc,

Firstly, I am no authority on the matter, I will only be able to tell you as soon as I receive an invite. I am however of the opinion that if they go through your CV and feel that your skill/experience complement the state's current skill shortages, they will approach you (if anything is unclear or they require further proof) or invite you. 

I think they give a 12 week period to research and see if you fit their requirement, also if there are many similar candidates to your self it becomes more competitive and the wait may be longer (within the 12 week period). If they do not invite you, they will inform you after the mentioned period.

I think your case is also positive because they made contact within a short period of time, but ultimately we will have to wait and see!

In their correspondence to me, they gave me a reference number SS-2017_XXXXX and said that I should use it in all future communications to them.

Let us know if you receive any further communication!

Regards


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

Dvdb said:


> Hi Kamalc,
> 
> Firstly, I am no authority on the matter, I will only be able to tell you as soon as I receive an invite. I am however of the opinion that if they go through your CV and feel that your skill/experience complement the state's current skill shortages, they will approach you (if anything is unclear or they require further proof) or invite you.
> 
> ...


 thanks mate, the reference is given to everyone who applies, keep fingers crossed for invite, best of luck


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello everyone, I was inquiring my agency on 190 VIC state sponsorship and I was informed that I should have a minimum bank balance of INR 16,00,000 to proceed. Is this true ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Hello everyone, I was inquiring my agency on 190 VIC state sponsorship and I was informed that I should have a minimum bank balance of INR 16,00,000 to proceed. Is this true ?


Technically he is correct 

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...ted-visa-subclass-190#OffshoreApplicantsTable


This is what the website says

Finances

You must have adequate financial resources to support yourself and your dependants (if you have any) when you migrate to Victoria, or while you look for suitable employment. The Onshore Applicants table and Offshore Applicants table show the financial resources you must have access to, to support your visa nomination application.
We do not require evidence of these financial resources.

Onshore applicants
All applicants
Australian dollars (AUD) required
Working in nominated occupation
20 000
Not working in nominated occupation
See offshore requirements
Offshore applicants
Number of dependants
Australian dollars (AUD) required
Individual applicant
30 000
1
35 000
2
40 000
3
50 000
4
60 000
5
70 000
6 or more
80 000

But they do not require any evidence

Cheers


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks for answering, sorry I should have rephrased my question. Do they mandatorily check if I have that much amount of balance or they have little bit of leniency?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Thanks for answering, sorry I should have rephrased my question. Do they mandatorily check if I have that much amount of balance or they have little bit of leniency?


I have not heard of anyone being actually asked to give the evidence
Moreover, in their website itself they say that they will not ask for evidence 

I think it's more of an advisory to put you in touch with realities 

But do recheck 

Cheers


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got invited today morning by VIC.
> 
> ...


When did you file your eoi

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Kknair said:


> When did you file your eoi
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk




29-6-2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayantg1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Guys,

May I know which state provides more job opportunities for a software test engineer.NSW or VIC?Have 8 years of exp and planning to go for subclass 190


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

Egyman said:


> 29-6-2017.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you receive the 189 EOI


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jayantg1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> May I know which state provides more job opportunities for a software test engineer.NSW or VIC?Have 8 years of exp and planning to go for subclass 190


The job opportunities would be similar in both the states

You should be more worried about which state will sponsor you

Both states have sponsored very few software testers in the past

NSW list for this FY is still not published and I would not be surprised if 261314 is removed from the list

So instead of wasting anymore time, if you have all your points in place , submit your EOI for both the states

Cheers


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi all,
I submitted my application in live-in vic portal on 29th august after I received my pre-invite on 17th august, so far I haven't got got any acknowledgement from there end. Can someone tell me how long it took for you to receive acknowledgement??As per portal it's 7 days but for me today is 7th day.


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

mpathak9 said:


> Hi all,
> I submitted my application in live-in vic portal on 29th august after I received my pre-invite on 17th august, so far I haven't got got any acknowledgement from there end. Can someone tell me how long it took for you to receive acknowledgement??As per portal it's 7 days but for me today is 7th day.


Can someone respond on the above question please??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> Hi all,
> I submitted my application in live-in vic portal on 29th august after I received my pre-invite on 17th august, so far I haven't got got any acknowledgement from there end. Can someone tell me how long it took for you to receive acknowledgement??As per portal it's 7 days but for me today is 7th day.


Wait for a couple of days
If you still don't get it, send a polite reminder asking for confirmation that they have received it

Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I have not heard of anyone being actually asked to give the evidence
> Moreover, in their website itself they say that they will not ask for evidence
> 
> I think it's more of an advisory to put you in touch with realities
> ...


Neither have I, but it's a requirement, not advice. They are well within their rights to ask for proof. It IS an estimate, but it needs to be a fair effort. Words like "leniency" worry me, as essentially you (OP) are saying you can't meet the requirement. It is your application (OP); no-one here is going to encourage you to be dishonest on an application.


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Dear All,

I have applied for VIC SS on 12th July 2017 through Victoria state online Application System. Please note that i did not submit any EOI through skill select for *VIC.*, Today i received an email confirming for my nomination for SS(65+5 Points) from liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au. They are asking to submit EOI through Skill Select.

My queries:

1) How long it will take to get proper invite from VIC if i Submit EOI through Skill Select today for Sub Class 190( VIC)?

2) What will happen for my Sub Class 189 EOI, Noting that i already submitted EOI for Sub Class 189 on 31 May 2017 with 65 Points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharafatal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for VIC SS on 12th July 2017 through Victoria state online Application System. Please note that i did not submit any EOI through skill select for *VIC.*, Today i received an email confirming for my nomination for SS(65+5 Points) from liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au. They are asking to submit EOI through Skill Select.
> 
> ...


From what I understand you have been nominated by VIC.

They just need you to file the Skillselect EOI so that they can send you the link to enable you to file the visa application 

As I have not gone through this process myself, I am only reasonably confident so do recheck

If you want to still keep your chances of 189 alive, you can create a new id in Skillselect under 190 VIC and leave the 189 EOI undisturbed

Cheers


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

sharafatal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, are you onshore or offshore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> From what I understand you have been nominated by VIC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Mate.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

saikishoreal said:


> Hi, are you onshore or offshore?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Offshore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

sharafatal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for VIC SS on 12th July 2017 through Victoria state online Application System. Please note that i did not submit any EOI through skill select for *VIC.*, Today i received an email confirming for my nomination for SS(65+5 Points) from liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au. They are asking to submit EOI through Skill Select.
> 
> ...


Congratulations dear, what was your ANZ code?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Got confirmation mail last night.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Guys I got formal invitation from Victoria state under 263111. What is further process.


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

sharafatal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for VIC SS on 12th July 2017 through Victoria state online Application System. Please note that i did not submit any EOI through skill select for *VIC.*, Today i received an email confirming for my nomination for SS(65+5 Points) from liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au. They are asking to submit EOI through Skill Select.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you've been invited? I submitted my VIC EOI earlier than you on the 03-Jul-2017 with 70 points for 261313 - Software Engineer, but, my EOI status still shows as Submitted on Skill Select. What job occupation did you apply under?

Thanks,

Suhail.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

suhailsayed said:


> Are you sure you've been invited? I submitted my VIC EOI earlier than you on the 03-Jul-2017 with 70 points for 261313 - Software Engineer, but, my EOI status still shows as Submitted on Skill Select. What job occupation did you apply under?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Suhail.


It's in OP's signature: Mechanical Engineer: 233512

Two points: First, non-ICT don't follow the same application route, so comparison to your case has no value. Second, there is no "queue" as such, though seniority of EOI has bearing we assume.


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

Hi All,

Kindly suggest on my case:

ANZSCO : 231611 (Analyst Programmer)

Subclass 189 : 65 Points

Subclass 190 : (65 + 5) for NSW.

EOI Lodged: 28 August 2017

Questions: 

1) I have created 2 separate EOI using different email ID's. One for 189 and one for 190 NSW. Am I correct with the process?

2) Is there any chance to be invited by NSW on (65 + 5) for 231611 (Analyst programmer)?

3) If yes on question 2, it’s mentioned in many posts that NSW will provide a link via email to fill an application form. Can I access to that form in advance so that I would know the details to be filled?

4) Should I apply for VIC sponsorship if there is chance for 65+5 points for 231611 (Analyst programmer)?

5) For VIC sponsership, it seems that we need to submit a Resume which is very important. At which stage we need to submit that resume? Do we need to attach in the skill select while lodging EOI for 190 or VIC state asks for it separately after selecting you.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

ANZCO Code -233512(Mechanical Engineer)
I updated the Skill Select Subclass-190 & liveinvictoria.com site details expressing interest in VIC state on 26.08.17.
Received mail from smp.applications, stating the SS-XXXXX number and asking for 2 commitment qns. - Is it the pr-invite???
I replied the commitment qns., and received an acknowledgement mail stating
_Your application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made._

How far are the chances of the invite...

asking for ppls experience if anyone has gone thru and received a further invite or visa???


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

visionau2017 said:


> ANZCO Code -233512(Mechanical Engineer)
> 
> I updated the Skill Select Subclass-190 & liveinvictoria.com site details expressing interest in VIC state on 26.08.17.
> 
> ...




Your points and IELTS Score?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

With correct ANZCO Code

Hi All,

Request you to suggest on my case:

ANZSCO : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

Subclass 189 : 65 Points

Subclass 190 : (65 + 5) for NSW.

EOI Lodged: 28 August 2017

Questions: 

1) I have created 2 separate EOI using different email ID's. One for 189 and one for 190 NSW. Am I correct with the process?

2) Is there any chance to be invited by NSW on (65 + 5) for 261311 (Analyst programmer)?

3) If yes on question 2, it’s mentioned in many posts that NSW will provide a link via email to fill an application form. Can I access to that form in advance so that I would know the details to be filled?

4) Should I apply for VIC sponsorship if there is chance for 65+5 points for 261311 (Analyst programmer)?

5) For VIC sponsership, it seems that we need to submit a Resume which is very important. At which stage we need to submit that resume? Do we need to attach in the skill select while lodging EOI for 190 or VIC state asks for it separately after selecting you.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

sharafatal said:


> Your points and IELTS Score?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SS (65+5)
PTEA Score (L-80/R-80/S-79/W-74)


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

visionau2017 said:


> SS (65+5)
> PTEA Score (L-80/R-80/S-79/W-74)


I am also planning to submit the EOI for Victoria for ANZO code 261311 but I have one query.

Its written everywhere that we need to prepare a CV for Victoria sponsership. My question is at which stage we need to have this CV ready?

Do we need to attach this CV during EOI submission or is it something which they will ask after submission and before invite or they ask after inviting?

Kindly suggest.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

Wireframe said:


> I am also planning to submit the EOI for Victoria for ANZO code 261311 but I have one query.
> 
> Its written everywhere that we need to prepare a CV for Victoria sponsership. My question is at which stage we need to have this CV ready?
> 
> ...


During EOI, you do not need to submit CV. It's only when you are invited after your EOI, and asked to submit documentation including your CV their website. This is as per my understanding.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wireframe said:


> I am also planning to submit the EOI for Victoria for ANZO code 261311 but I have one query.
> 
> Its written everywhere that we need to prepare a CV for Victoria sponsership. My question is at which stage we need to have this CV ready?
> 
> ...


As you are an ICT applicant, I am presuming you are not exempted to apply directly to VIC under PHD or job offer or working in Vic etc route

If so, in the EOI, there is no facility of uploading a CV
You have to wait patiently for the preinvite from VIC, and once you get that, then you will have 14 days to submit your complete application which will also include the CV

Cheers


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As you are an ICT applicant, I am presuming you are not exempted to apply directly to VIC under PHD or job offer or working in Vic etc route
> 
> If so, in the EOI, there is no facility of uploading a CV
> You have to wait patiently for the preinvite from VIC, and once you get that, then you will have 14 days to submit your complete application which will also include the CV
> ...


Thank you very much for the quick response.

Can I know in advance that which all documents with resume, VIC will ask to submit after nomination. I am asking because they give us 14 days for everything.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wireframe said:


> Thank you very much for the quick response.
> 
> Can I know in advance that which all documents with resume, VIC will ask to submit after nomination. I am asking because they give us 14 days for everything.


The specific documents that they require are

detailed resume/CV
visa nomination declaration – available to download in the initial stages of the application
offer of employment and confirmation of employment form – if applicable. Note, this is mandatory if you are applying for Skilled Regional nomination
skill(s) assessment – a matching skills assessment in your occupation is a required document at the time of lodging your state nomination application
IELTS or OET assessment (unless you are exempt)
electronic copy of the PhD completion letter (if applicable)
electronic copy of your 457 visa documents (if applicable).

Other then that if you include the complete set of documents you used for skills assessment, that should be enough

Cheers


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The specific documents that they require are
> 
> detailed resume/CV
> visa nomination declaration – available to download in the initial stages of the application
> ...


Thank you for the detailed explained post.
I am confused about below point:

*offer of employment and confirmation of employment form – if applicable. Note, this is mandatory if you are applying for Skilled Regional nomination
*

I will not have any offer of employment. I am trying to apply for subclass 190 with State sponsorship with 65+5 points for Victoria. 

Am I missing something here?

Do I need to have a offer in order to state sponsorship from Victoria?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wireframe said:


> Thank you for the detailed explained post.
> I am confused about below point:
> 
> *offer of employment and confirmation of employment form – if applicable. Note, this is mandatory if you are applying for Skilled Regional nomination
> ...


No.no.

This is a very standard list for all applicants 
Delete what is not applicable for you

Basically you will fill the VIC forms CV and the complete set of documents you submitted for skills assessment 

CV is the only thing which you need to prepare now.
All other documents you already have 

Cheers


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No.no.
> 
> This is a very standard list for all applicants
> Delete what is not applicable for you
> ...


Got it. Thank you mate. With my credentials, do you think I can be invited by state Victoria?

ANZO Code : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

Points : 65+5 
EOI Logde Date: Assuming Sept 10 2017


----------



## dudley13 (Jul 23, 2017)

I got a Victoria 190 pre-invite this morning. 261312 with 65 + 5 ponts, EOI effective date 5 May 2017. Will submit application tomorrow morning. One thing I'm concerned about is that Vic takes up to 12 weeks to process. I turn 45 in 13 weeks. You must be under 45 when you apply for the 190. Just hope they don't take longer than 12 weeks!


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

dudley13 said:


> I got a Victoria 190 pre-invite this morning. 261312 with 65 + 5 ponts, EOI effective date 5 May 2017. Will submit application tomorrow morning. One thing I'm concerned about is that Vic takes up to 12 weeks to process. I turn 45 in 13 weeks. You must be under 45 when you apply for the 190. Just hope they don't take longer than 12 weeks!



Congrats

12 weeks is the maximum time they can take to take the decision on your profile to give final invite.

wish you to get faster processing.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Wireframe said:


> Got it. Thank you mate. With my credentials, do you think I can be invited by state Victoria?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With 65+5 trend shows good chance of having an invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

dudley13 said:


> I got a Victoria 190 pre-invite this morning. 261312 with 65 + 5 ponts, EOI effective date 5 May 2017. Will submit application tomorrow morning. One thing I'm concerned about is that Vic takes up to 12 weeks to process. I turn 45 in 13 weeks. You must be under 45 when you apply for the 190. Just hope they don't take longer than 12 weeks!


Hi Mate,

Can you please provide the break up of your points?


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> With 65+5 trend shows good chance of having an invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you predict any timeframe?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dudley13 said:


> I got a Victoria 190 pre-invite this morning. 261312 with 65 + 5 ponts, EOI effective date 5 May 2017. Will submit application tomorrow morning. One thing I'm concerned about is that Vic takes up to 12 weeks to process. I turn 45 in 13 weeks. You must be under 45 when you apply for the 190. Just hope they don't take longer than 12 weeks!


Highlight this in the covering email

I am sure they will consider it and expedite your decision either way

Cheers


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

Looking at the pre-invite outcomes, looks like VIC has decided not to issue preinvites for 261313, at least for now. They are issuing only for 261311 and 261312. I am wondering what could be the rationale. Unfortunate for us with 261313 codes as of now. I hope that will change soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

*Victoria Work Ex*

Hello,

I have applied for 189 & 190 Skilled migration VISA for Victoria State. I meet all the eligibility criteria and my points are 65+5 for SS but my concern is regarding work experience. I have 3+ experience in occupation Software Engineer(ANZSCO code: 261313) however ACS deducted my 2 years of experience as per their evaluation, for which i cannot claim points. If i am applying to Victoria state, so while evaluating my application they are going to consider my total relevant experience after my qualification or whatever experience left after ACS deduction?

Please suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for 189 & 190 Skilled migration VISA for Victoria State. I meet all the eligibility criteria and my points are 65+5 for SS but my concern is regarding work experience. I have 3+ experience in occupation Software Engineer(ANZSCO code: 261313) however ACS deducted my 2 years of experience as per their evaluation, for which i cannot claim points. If i am applying to Victoria state, so while evaluating my application they are going to consider my total relevant experience after my qualification or whatever experience left after ACS deduction?
> 
> ...


VIC will take decision on the basis of your total experience, but in your visa application, you can claim only as mentioned by the ACS.

BTW seniors can give more accurate answer.

cheers.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ldevotta (Feb 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Highlight this in the covering email
> 
> I am sure they will consider it and expedite your decision either way
> 
> Cheers


Hi :yo:

Please advice, what do you mean by "covering email"? Who should we send an email to?

Also please advice
1. Should the documents for VIC SS be colour scan or black and white?
2. What resolution should I use? (90DPi and Colour Scan is not clear)


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ldevotta said:


> Hi :yo:
> 
> Please advice, what do you mean by "covering email"? Who should we send an email to?
> 
> ...


I have personally not applied for VIC SS so cannot advise in such depth
You will have to read the website carefully or use logic and arrive at the decision 
If still in doubt, ask VIC

Cheers


----------



## Alliswell2018 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Friends, 

Did anyone got invite for 70 points(ICT Business Analyst) fpr Victoria SS recently? 

I applied in Aug 17 and waiting


----------



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

I have 5.5 years of exp. 3 yrs exp as PMO in IT companies. Can anyone tell me whether my job is in demand list. PMO is Project mangement office. Please tell me job code.


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

I applied for Vic nomination on 6th July 2017 ...chef 351311 code at 60+5 points. Can anyone let me know I can receive invitation with in 12 weeks time ?


----------



## Jayantg1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Has anyone having 65 points ( including 5 of SS) received SS under software engineer category?


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

Alliswell2018 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Did anyone got invite for 70 points(ICT Business Analyst) fpr Victoria SS recently?
> 
> I applied in Aug 17 and waiting


I applied last July and still no news.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jayantg1 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Has anyone having 65 points ( including 5 of SS) received SS under software engineer category?


i would say very very unlikely, difficult as a minimum. It is better to increase your points.


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> i would say very very unlikely, difficult as a minimum. It is better to increase your points.


Hi All,

I am new to this forum and had a few questions.

I got the pre-invite from VIC for ANZSCO-261312.

I have only submitted Declaration, Assesment, PTE score card, Resume.

Do I need to submit any extra documents or will they contact for asking more documents, if they didn't contact what will happen to my application? 

Can any one shed some light on this.

Regards
Jon


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and had a few questions.
> 
> ...


As per the website, you have submitted the necessary documents 
In case they still need anything more, I am sure they will contact you

You have crossed the hump of getting a preinvite which is difficult for ICT applicants, so your chances of sponsorship are high

In all probability, you should have an answer either way in 12 weeks

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did they send checklist? Like for nsw (vic replicated the process) you need to send education docs and emp. Evidence too (if points claimed) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walzmin (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi All, Can you please tell me if I get VIC SS invite then is it ok to move to NSW after getting PR? What all implications it can lead to? Should I inform VIC or what to do in this case? Please guide. Also, please tell me how to apply for NSW like VIC has a site where you can specify that you have a job in VIC, can we do same for NSW if I have a job in NSW?


----------



## landy924 (Aug 22, 2017)

Dear experts,

My agent just informed me today that she has received an email from live in Vic regarding to a written statement which include the below questions:
Why they have not visited Victoria on previous trip/s to Australia

Why they would prefer to live in Victoria instead of other states/territories visited
Why they do not want to live in the other states/territories visited
Why they would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the state/territory in which they have previously lived
Why they do not want to live in the state/territory in which they had previously lived
Their professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

Since i have previously lived and studied in other states,from my opinion I am worried they are going to refuse my application.

My question is anyone has they same situation as me?I am just wondering is there any chance for me to get the invitation from them?

I really hope can hear some advice or experience from u guys!

Thank you so much for the help!!


----------



## walzmin (Aug 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Did they send checklist? Like for nsw (vic replicated the process) you need to send education docs and emp. Evidence too (if points claimed)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is pre invite?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

walzmin said:


> What is pre invite?


i am not sure myself, i guess what they mean is invite to apply for state sponsorship, which then gets approved by state.


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

landy924 said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> My agent just informed me today that she has received an email from live in Vic regarding to a written statement which include the below questions:
> Why they have not visited Victoria on previous trip/s to Australia
> ...


You have to carefully answer of all these questions. Your invitation depends on how you answer these questions.
You can reply by email or send them in Word File, usually it is in essay format. I had submitted in word file.

Remember there is no templates for this and nobody will help you in writing this, you have to write in your own words.

Best of Luck!


----------



## landy924 (Aug 22, 2017)

sharafatal said:


> landy924 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear experts,
> ...



Thank you for your reply!
May i ask u how long did u get the results from them after sending your statement??


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

landy924 said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> May i ask u how long did u get the results from them after sending your statement??


Approximately after one and half Month.

Cheers.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and had a few questions.
> 
> ...


Hi Jon

Congrats Bro to get into the boat.

Your score pls w/o SS

And any chance of VIC SS for 60+5 for 2613...


----------



## dudley13 (Jul 23, 2017)

Wireframe said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Can you please provide the break up of your points?


Age 15
English 20
Qualification 15
Experience 15


----------



## dudley13 (Jul 23, 2017)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and had a few questions.
> 
> ...


I got an email this morning verifying that my application was received, together with a reference number.

They will ask if any other documentation is required.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and had a few questions.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, It's always better to provide more information to make the case much more stronger. If they need to choose between a couple of candidates , they may be inclined to go with the person whom they have much more broader insight.
The information which i provided were :
1)Skilled-Declaration 
2)CV
3)ACSAssesment
4)IELTS
5)Employment-Reference 
6)last-7-month-payslip 
7)Passport
8)SAP-Certification 
9)Master_of_Computer_Application_Transcript_and_degree_Original_Attested2
10) MBA Degree_and_Transcripts


----------



## sakhter (Sep 28, 2016)

sonamt said:


> Looking at the pre-invite outcomes, looks like VIC has decided not to issue preinvites for 261313, at least for now. They are issuing only for 261311 and 261312. I am wondering what could be the rationale. Unfortunate for us with 261313 codes as of now. I hope that will change soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Please can you mention, how you came to know that no preinvites for 261313 from VIC? I mean can you please point out the reference of your information.

Many Thanks


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

sakhter said:


> Please can you mention, how you came to know that no preinvites for 261313 from VIC? I mean can you please point out the reference of your information.
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks




It is just my assumption based on the info on expat forum and myimmitracker web. There is no cases of 261313 receiving preinvites from vic. People who have updated are all either 261311 or 261312. 
Please share if you have heard of 261313 receiving preinvites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

sonamt said:


> It is just my assumption based on the info on expat forum and myimmitracker web. There is no cases of 261313 receiving preinvites from vic. People who have updated are all either 261311 or 261312.
> Please share if you have heard of 261313 receiving preinvites.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and all are 65 + 5 (SS) right ? Pls confirm


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

sonamt said:


> It is just my assumption based on the info on expat forum and myimmitracker web. There is no cases of 261313 receiving preinvites from vic. People who have updated are all either 261311 or 261312.
> Please share if you have heard of 261313 receiving preinvites.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw one or two invite for 261313 on immitracker website but all those were Onshore people, dnt heard any Offshore applicant getting invite.Don`t know what is cooking.


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello,

By the way can anyone explain "What is pre-invite"?


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

Once you submit your EOI. The jobs department looks at your profile and if they are interested in your profile they will let you know so via an email. They will, in the same email, ask you to apply for a visa nomination on the LiveInVictoria state website. 

This is a pre-invite.


----------



## sakhter (Sep 28, 2016)

sonamt said:


> It is just my assumption based on the info on expat forum and myimmitracker web. There is no cases of 261313 receiving preinvites from vic. People who have updated are all either 261311 or 261312.
> Please share if you have heard of 261313 receiving preinvites.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes right. I thought there is some policy behind it or some other concrete information base. Anyways Thank You.

Regards

Shakil


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

Guys need help. How many days it will take to assign a case officer to the case. my application status show "application recieved". advise me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

venkatfcb said:


> Guys need help. How many days it will take to assign a case officer to the case. my application status show "application recieved". advise me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi. First of all have you uploaded any documents? From my scrolling through the forum, I see COs assigned within 2 months

I was in the same situation too (waiting for CO assign), then 4 months no news and got a direct grant. ound:


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

Applied for 261313 with 65+5 points for Victoria. DOE - 17 sep 2017
Any help when I would get?


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

guys need some advise.

as per my sig, i submitted my eoi last july and 190 for VIC, if I edit my EOI to ad 190 for NSW, will my EOI DOE/submission date change?


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

molaboy said:


> guys need some advise.
> 
> as per my sig, i submitted my eoi last july and 190 for VIC, if I edit my EOI to ad 190 for NSW, will my EOI DOE/submission date change?


Nope it wont. Only if there is a point change DOE will change.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

yogesh120889 said:


> Nope it wont. Only if there is a point change DOE will change.


thanks for the reply

can I have 1-2 more guys to confirm, no offense, im really so scared to change.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

No it won’t change for vic. You can always submit another eoi for NSW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrishnaCS (Jul 12, 2017)

Anyone from 26132 Submitted SS application in August and received an update from VIC?


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Guys by getting pre invite from victoria..usually in how many days we will get invite. As in mail they written upto 12 week time.


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

Seems like people for occupation 261312 with 65+5 points are getting invite in 4 days, but no luck for 261313.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Anyone gotten 190 with 60 points recently?


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

Mandip said:


> Guys by getting pre invite from victoria..usually in how many days we will get invite. As in mail they written upto 12 week time.


When did you apply for Invite from victoria?


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

I applied on 19 September


----------



## people92 (Sep 23, 2017)

Engineering Technologist, 55+5

My timeline

15 June 17 - Submitted VIC SS Application Form
4 July 17 - Nominated by VIC
4 July 17 - Submitted visa subclass 190
6 July 17 - Health assessment
22 September 17 - Direct grant


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

people92 said:


> Engineering Technologist, 55+5
> 
> My timeline
> 
> ...




Congrats mate! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

AyamS said:


> Hi. First of all have you uploaded any documents? From my scrolling through the forum, I see COs assigned within 2 months
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the same situation too (waiting for CO assign), then 4 months no news and got a direct grant. ound:




yes i uploaded all the documents. pcc and medical is also completed. waiting for the grant . Any idea how many days it will take to recieve a grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

venkatfcb said:


> AyamS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. First of all have you uploaded any documents? From my scrolling through the forum, I see COs assigned within 2 months
> ...


----------



## audreamer05 (Jan 17, 2017)

people92 said:


> Engineering Technologist, 55+5
> 
> My timeline
> 
> ...


May I know your points breakdown?


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Mandip said:


> venkatfcb said:
> 
> 
> > yes i uploaded all the documents. pcc and medical is also completed. waiting for the grant . Any idea how many days it will take to recieve a grant
> ...


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> Seems like people for occupation 261312 with 65+5 points are getting invite in 4 days, but no luck for 261313.


Yes it is really weird. Not sure how 261312 is different from 261313


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

yogesh120889 said:


> mehtamohit1812 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like people for occupation 261312 with 65+5 points are getting invite in 4 days, but no luck for 261313.
> ...


Can we apply for ACS for 261312 occupation?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> Can we apply for ACS for 261312 occupation?


If you experience matches the occupation then yes why not. Your RnR letters will play an imp part in this assessment


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yogesh120889 said:


> Yes it is really weird. Not sure how 261312 is different from 261313




It can be, like applying for BA job - i was refused saying it is SA role  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor123 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi, 

I had applied for NSW last Nov with 60 + 5 points. No luck. My job code is 263111.

a) Have I got any chance if I apply for VIC with 60 + 5 points?

b) I read from the forum that Vic may not prefer applicants applying for multiple states. Should I just modify my eoi by changing the state from nsw to Vic ( instead of creating a new eoi for Vic)?

Please advice.


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi,
I am 261312. Got pre invite on 17th august. Applied in live in vic portal on 29th august and still waiting.
Point 65+5. Any idea?? it's already been 4 weeks


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Doctor123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for NSW last Nov with 60 + 5 points. No luck. My job code is 263111.
> 
> ...


HI,
You can create new EOI with VIC as SS. But with 60+5 there are less chances for ICT job codes as there is much competition from 65+5 as well.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> I am 261312. Got pre invite on 17th august. Applied in live in vic portal on 29th august and still waiting.
> Point 65+5. Any idea?? it's already been 4 weeks


This pre invite thing is really new. So have you dropped an email to the team to check on the status?


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Yes ...Last time they said that they got the documents and requested to wait and not to drop unecessary emails.


----------



## Sunil Garg (Nov 8, 2016)

*Regarding Multiple EOI's*



ANAIN said:


> Hi
> I have submitted my EOI on 27th March 2017 with 60+5 for both VIC and NSW and its status is "Submitted". I did not receive any such king of mail. Can anybody confirm whether I need to update my EOI or it is Ok with "Submitted" status.
> And what are the chances of getting State nomination with 60+5 SS points?
> 
> Thanks


_
Hi Anain,
Thanks, in advance!
I am also on same boat.
Currently, I have submitted only one EOI for 189 & opted for 190 (NSW) on same EOI.
But I want to explore my opportunities for state sponsor from VIC as well. Request to please suggest if it’s advisable to create another EOI for 190 (VIC) only as we can select only one state under single EOI.
If yes, Do I need to submit any additional document for VIC e.g. Resume or any NOC.
Regards,
Sunil Garg
__________________
ANZSCO Code: 261313

189 EOI DoE:12 March 2017 (60) & NSW 190 EOI DoE:12 March 2017 (60+5)
NSW 190 invitation (60+5) : Waiting
189 invitation: -- Waiting_


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> I am 261312. Got pre invite on 17th august. Applied in live in vic portal on 29th august and still waiting.
> Point 65+5. Any idea?? it's already been 4 weeks


IIRC it was 12 weeks last year. I would guess it's the same this year.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

yogesh120889 said:


> Yes it is really weird. Not sure how 261312 is different from 261313


Keep in mind that NSW and Victoria ICT both select based on market demand. Previously Victoria just assessed all applications but they now, in common with NSW, pre-filter ICT applications. One would imagine that this too would be done based on market demand. I would guess that your average industry expert would not view these skills as being the same or similar, even if ANZSCO/ACS seem unable to distinguish them much.


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

FFacs said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I know about this 12 weeks dile but for one of my friend it came in a month. So was little worried.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> I am 261312. Got pre invite on 17th august. Applied in live in vic portal on 29th august and still waiting.
> Point 65+5. Any idea?? it's already been 4 weeks




Officially its 12 weeks. 

We are not 100% sure on pattern as of now, but hopefully you get approved and receive ITA quicker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks bro. I hope so.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mpathak9 said:


> Yes ...Last time they said that they got the documents and requested to wait and not to drop unecessary emails.


Considering this* PRE-INVITE* thing all new and the timelines are 12 weeks so hope you get your invite soon. So meanwhile you can work on your documents and arrange your funds so you can do the needful once you have invitation in hand.

Cheers!


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

Help guys , any chance for 60+5 pointer in mechanical engineering for Victoria nomination?


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Anyone (non ICT occupation) who apply vic state nomination in start of August got approved?


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

*261313- SS Vic*

Hi guys, how long does it take to get the pre-invite to apply for Vic SS for 261313 with 65+5 points.


ANZSCO - 261313
Age: 30
Exp : 5
Education: 15
Masters in Aus: 5
PTE: 10
189 EOI - submitted 24/09/2017
190 EOI updated- 03/10/2017

Thank you.


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

sudheerv2 said:


> Hi guys, how long does it take to get the pre-invite to apply for Vic SS for 261313 with 65+5 points.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> ...


No idea with SS - I am in the same boat too


----------



## sarahlee (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello guys:
My occupation is engineering technologist
I have applied for 189 with 65 points
190 NSW:70 points and I created another EOI for victoria sponsorship with 70 points
Please my question is Do I need to fill any other form for VIC or just stay with the eoi I already created on immigration website.
My EOI dates are September 22 2017.
Your kind response will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Araoof (Sep 29, 2017)

*Need Help*

Hello everyone,

MY anzsco code is 233111 (Electrical Engineer)
English 20 points PTE (L=90,S=90,R=82,W=85)
AGE 22 
Experience=0

total points 60 (SC 189)

1) For which states can I apply for 190?..I don't have experience.
2) Can I apply for Vic sponsorship
Help is appriciated


----------



## OZVic_hyd1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi,

Did any one get invitation from Vic or NSW for Anzsco -261313 with 60+5 points? I lodged my EOI on 4th July, 2017.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

sarahlee said:


> Hello guys:
> My occupation is engineering technologist
> I have applied for 189 with 65 points
> 190 NSW:70 points and I created another EOI for victoria sponsorship with 70 points
> ...


Please visit this link which is from the Victorian Government site

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## sarahlee (Dec 8, 2016)

*Victoria state sponsorship*

Thanks Rave.
Have completed the application on Victoria Website.
Waiting patiently to receive an invite.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

All the best wishes mate


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

OZVic_hyd1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did any one get invitation from Vic or NSW for Anzsco -261313 with 60+5 points? I lodged my EOI on 4th July, 2017.


In the same boat bro. I don't think anybody received invite for 261313 even at 65+5 score.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

OZVic_hyd1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did any one get invitation from Vic or NSW for Anzsco -261313 with 60+5 points? I lodged my EOI on 4th July, 2017.


I saw one guy got invite under 189 at 65 points for SE:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> I saw one guy got invite under 189 at 65 points for SE:fingerscrossed:


Hello Bro Are you sure he got invite on 60+5 (261313) . 
and This guy is offshore or onshore applicant?


----------



## Shahi.K (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I am really confused and don't know what options do I have to apply for PR under new occupation list. I have bachelor and Master of Economics from overseas. At this moment I am doing my PhD in Economics in Victoria. I was hoping to get state sponsorship once I graduated. But apparently VIC does not sponsor PhD of economics anymore. What do you suggest? My other alternative was to apply as a tutor, which is being removed too.
Thanks for your time


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

ANAIN said:


> Hello Bro Are you sure he got invite on 60+5 (261313) .
> and This guy is offshore or onshore applicant?


Don`t know if he is onshore of offshore but he mentioned he got invite at 65 points.
find below post which he posted in another group :

"Originally Posted by libinparameswar View Post
Hello, I got visa invite for subclass 189 category under software engineer 261313. I have claimed 65 points in EOI. But as per the ACS assessment result, I'm eligible for 60 points only. Now I'm in confused state, even if I apply for Visa, what are the possibilities? Will they reject? Or halt the application? 

Please suggest some advice which I can do.

Thanks,
Libin"


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> Don`t know if he is onshore of offshore but he mentioned he got invite at 65 points.
> find below post which he posted in another group :
> 
> "Originally Posted by libinparameswar View Post
> ...


Oh actually he got 189 invite not 190 state sponsored as he scored 65 without SS


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello guys, what is the average time in which we get invitation from Victoria state after getting pre invite. As the time mentioned by them is up to 12 weeks. Experts please


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Guys , for commitment letter and updated CV , we have to reply their mails or we have to send new mail?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> Guys , for commitment letter and updated CV , we have to reply their mails or we have to send new mail?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can reply to their email with your case ID else drop a separate email with the letter and your case id. Anything will do.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> Guys , for commitment letter and updated CV , we have to reply their mails or we have to send new mail?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also attached if the commitment letter for reference as asked.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Also attached if the commitment letter for reference as asked.




Thanks for your help , do we have to send the commitment letter in email message or we have to write it in word file and attach it in separate email? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> Thanks for your help , do we have to send the commitment letter in email message or we have to write it in word file and attach it in separate email?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can revert to the email which asked you to send commitment letter and make sure you put it in a word file.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You can revert to the email which asked you to send commitment letter and make sure you put it in a word file.




Appreciate your help highly. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi All,
I am having one question regarding State sponsorship. Is it ok to apply for EOI for two states, i have applied for both NSW and Victoria. I was reading some posts which suggests not to do so.

Thanks,
Nishant

+


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

Is a commitment letter mandatory? I guess you need to submit it only if they ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Hello guys, what is the average time in which we get invitation from Victoria state after getting pre invite. As the time mentioned by them is up to 12 weeks. Experts please




Looking for the response on the same.

1 person told me it took him 9 weeks :/


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Anyone, please share your comments on this.



nishantagg said:


> Hi All,
> I am having one question regarding State sponsorship. Is it ok to apply for EOI for two states, i have applied for both NSW and Victoria. I was reading some posts which suggests not to do so.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

nishantagg said:


> Anyone, please share your comments on this.




It’s perfectly alright. No worries and best of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

silverphoenix said:


> Looking for the response on the same.
> 
> 1 person told me it took him 9 weeks :/


More or less the same. Got mine in 8 weeks.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> It’s perfectly alright. No worries and best of luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only thing you ensure that once you get an invite, you have to withdraw the other one and you might have to inform the represenative (if asked)as to why you had applied for two states. (just for information)


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks Ravi and Smarffy. 

So in case VIC asked that question why i applied for NSW as well ? what should be the reply. Since in ICT only these two states are having jobs.
Please help.

Thanks,
Nishant Aggarwal



ravi.nidadavolu said:


> The only thing you ensure that once you get an invite, you have to withdraw the other one and you might have to inform the represenative (if asked)as to why you had applied for two states. (just for information)


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

silverphoenix said:


> Is a commitment letter mandatory? I guess you need to submit it only if they ask.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They ask for the commitment letter when you confess that you have applied to another state and when you confess than you know another persons in other states in Australia while filling the application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello All! 

Has anyone received an invite for 190 lately having waited for at least 9-10 weeks after submitting an application on the LivInVic site.


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

Victoria temporarily closes further 190 nomination applications for engineering and building occupations till January 2018 , will it increases the chances for people who already applied?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

silverphoenix said:


> Is a commitment letter mandatory? I guess you need to submit it only if they ask.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only when asked by them. Not everyone is asked to submit.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

harsha.thejas said:


> Hello All!
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone received an invite for 190 lately having waited for at least 9-10 weeks after submitting an application on the LivInVic site.




Have you received a pre-invite? 
If yes, when did you submit your application?


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Have you received a pre-invite? [Yes, on Aug 4th]
> If yes, when did you submit your application?


 Aug 6th and received a confirmation email on 8th

How about you?


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Under which job code u apply???


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

harsha.thejas said:


> Aug 6th and received a confirmation email on 8th
> 
> 
> 
> How about you?



Almost same 

Pre Invite on 5th
Submitted on 8th
Confirmation of Submission post 12 hours.

Didn’t ask for commitment letter.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

alex.fatu said:


> More or less the same. Got mine in 8 weeks.




Did you submit a Resume of your partner too?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramansaini said:


> Victoria temporarily closes further 190 nomination applications for engineering and building occupations till January 2018 , will it increases the chances for people who already applied?




Thats sad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Seems vic has closed for engineers for state or regional sponsorship.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

How can one fill in telephone no: it is been showing non numeric number.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Diggy said:


> How can one fill in telephone no: it is been showing non numeric number.




Don’t leave a space between country code and your number , and use 00 instead of + in the country code.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > How can one fill in telephone no: it is been showing non numeric number.
> ...


Thanks, it worked, hoping a last day application flies.


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Under which job code u apply???


262111 - Database Administrator


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Almost same
> 
> Pre Invite on 5th
> Submitted on 8th
> ...


I'm waiting to hear from them and the 12 weeks processing time is going to end soon. Hope they get back with some good news


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

harsha.thejas said:


> I'm waiting to hear from them and the 12 weeks processing time is going to end soon. Hope they get back with some good news




Little correction here, somehow I missed the dates. I submitted it this month.

For you it has been 8-9 weeks, so the invite should come soon!


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> harsha.thejas said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting to hear from them and the 12 weeks processing time is going to end soon. Hope they get back with some good news
> ...


Hopefully!


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

Frnds,

Any idea on how is the movement for job code 263111 Victoria.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello Expats-

Any information, if Victoria giving invite to 261313 candidates this year.

I did not come through any case for this job code till now. If some one got the pre-invite pls share the update.


----------



## arvind17 (Jul 9, 2017)

sarahlee said:


> Thanks Rave.
> Have completed the application on Victoria Website.
> Waiting patiently to receive an invite.



Have you received the invite?


----------



## arvind17 (Jul 9, 2017)

Anyone got pre-invites for 233914 recently? whats the timeline?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

is it a good thing for who applied earlier?


----------



## ndhankher (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi All,

Any Business Analyst (261111) got invitation in last 1-2 months from VIC?
Thanks

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

I have the same question ... Any 190 invites received for 261111 in the last 2 months from Victoria ?




ndhankher said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any Business Analyst (261111) got invitation in last 1-2 months from VIC?
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

catchpaul said:


> I have the same question ... Any 190 invites received for 261111 in the last 2 months from Victoria ?


I have heard 65+5 pointers with 15+ years experience invited under VIC.


----------



## ndhankher (Sep 3, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> I have heard 65+5 pointers with 15+ years experience invited under VIC.


Yeah, I can see that on immitracker.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

i saw only IELTS score, VIC also takes in PTE counterpart right?


----------



## vamsidba (Oct 24, 2017)

harsha.thejas said:


> 262111 - Database Administrator


How many years of experience ACS deducted ?

Recently i got ACS positive with 4 years of experience deduction


----------



## KP (Jun 14, 2016)

ANAIN said:


> Hello Expats-
> 
> Any information, if Victoria giving invite to 261313 candidates this year.
> 
> I did not come through any case for this job code till now. If some one got the pre-invite pls share the update.


Hey mate.. 
I am also sailing on the same boat..But seems like VC is silent.. Haven't heard any update..


----------



## KP (Jun 14, 2016)

Any one got pre invite from VIC with 261313.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

molaboy said:


> i saw only IELTS score, VIC also takes in PTE counterpart right?


Yes it does.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Those who got pre invites from August month. Did anyone receive invitation of Victoria state.


----------



## KrishnaCS (Jul 12, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Those who got pre invites from August month. Did anyone receive invitation of Victoria state.


Not yet

261312 - Developer Programmer
VIC 190 EOI - 3rd July 2017
Pre Invite - 4th August 2017
VIC Application - 16th August 2017
VIC Acknowledgement - 17th August 2017
Waiting for ITA.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Did you drop any mail to Victoria state regarding enquirey for invitation. As already it?s 8 week gone



KrishnaCS said:


> Mandip said:
> 
> 
> > Those who got pre invites from August month. Did anyone receive invitation of Victoria state.
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mike129 said:


> is it a good thing for who applied earlier?




No matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrishnaCS (Jul 12, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Did you drop any mail to Victoria state regarding enquirey for invitation. As already it?s 8 week gone


No, I would do on 13th week.


----------



## hmferoze (Oct 25, 2017)

KrishnaCS said:


> No, I would do on 13th week.


Do let me know when you get the invite.
I have also got a invite for filing visa nomination and I can understand the turnaround to expect my invite for 190 filing


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

vamsidba said:


> How many years of experience ACS deducted ?
> 
> Recently i got ACS positive with 4 years of experience deduction


I've done my graduation in ECE and hence ACS deducted 4 yrs and 1 month from my overall experience leaving me with just 5 points for experience


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

molaboy said:


> i saw only IELTS score, VIC also takes in PTE counterpart right?


Yes, PTE is also considered.


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

KrishnaCS said:


> No, I would do on 13th week.


I got an acknowledgement from VIC on Aug 8th. 11 weeks have gone by and I've not heard from VIC yet. I plan to write to them after 12 weeks.


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

harsha.thejas said:


> I got an acknowledgement from VIC on Aug 8th. 11 weeks have gone by and I've not heard from VIC yet. I plan to write to them after 12 weeks.


I too have received acknowldged mail and 8 weeks ha e passed.But they have already mentioned in their acknowledgement mail not to write followup mail regarding application status....do they really reply to mails to let know candidates on their application status...

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

visionau2017 said:


> I too have received acknowldged mail and 8 weeks ha e passed.But they have already mentioned in their acknowledgement mail not to write followup mail regarding application status....do they really reply to mails to let know candidates on their application status...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I believe yes! they might have an answer for the delay in sending an invite even after the 12 weeks period.


----------



## Jayantg1 (Feb 6, 2017)

I am currently working as a software engineer in India. Wanted to know if i pursue ms in master's of information systems from Deakin university(Melbourne), can I apply for PR visa 190 in software Engineer category once I complete it and get 5 points?


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

KrishnaCS said:


> Not yet
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> VIC 190 EOI - 3rd July 2017
> ...


Hi Kirshna,
Just wondering what is "pre-invite"? Bcoz I launched EOI for 190 victoria then after few days I come to know that by going on Victoria website, I also have to apply separately for State sposorship so I did that too. But I don know anything about Pre invite thing. Please educate me if I am missing something.
Thanks.


----------



## KrishnaCS (Jul 12, 2017)

DrSylvie said:


> Hi Kirshna,
> Just wondering what is "pre-invite"? Bcoz I launched EOI for 190 victoria then after few days I come to know that by going on Victoria website, I also have to apply separately for State sposorship so I did that too. But I don know anything about Pre invite thing. Please educate me if I am missing something.
> Thanks.


Hi, What is your occupation?
According to new process for ICT occupations. Applicants need to file EOI , which will be reviewed by VIC, then invite (pr-invite) you to apply for state sponsorship in liveinvicctoria website. if your application is successfull, you would recieve an invitation in skillselect from DIBP.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

KrishnaCS said:


> Hi, What is your occupation?
> According to new process for ICT occupations. Applicants need to file EOI , which will be reviewed by VIC, then invite (pr-invite) you to apply for state sponsorship in liveinvicctoria website. if your application is successfull, you would recieve an invitation in skillselect from DIBP.


will you be able to see in your eoi skillselect correspondence this email from VIC pre invite?


----------



## vamsidba (Oct 24, 2017)

harsha.thejas said:


> I've done my graduation in ECE and hence ACS deducted 4 yrs and 1 month from my overall experience leaving me with just 5 points for experience


I've done my graduation in IT .But still they deducted 4 years  .Can i go for review ?
Between with how many points total u have submitted EOI ?


----------



## KrishnaCS (Jul 12, 2017)

molaboy said:


> will you be able to see in your eoi skillselect correspondence this email from VIC pre invite?


Yes


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

I finally got an invite today for 190 under code 2613 on the last working day of 12th week . This came in so late that I am even close to my 189 pick . 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> I finally got an invite today for 190 under code 2613 on the last working day of 12th week . This came in so late that I am even close to my 189 pick .
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


do u receive any communication before invite?


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

arup.chaudhury said:


> I finally got an invite today for 190 under code 2613 on the last working day of 12th week . This came in so late that I am even close to my 189 pick .
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


congrats, what is the DoE of your 190?


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> I finally got an invite today for 190 under code 2613 on the last working day of 12th week . This came in so late that I am even close to my 189 pick .
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


What was your application date and ur job code and years of experience...

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Wow so many questions  
Just to sum up everything... 

Below are the dates. 
14 July - EOI in skillselect
4 Aug - Pre-invite 
5 Aug - Filed nomination application in Victoria website.
27 Oct - Invited

My ANZSCO code is 261312

Years of experience - 12 years

And yes Victoria sent me an email... 
A part of it is shown below:

"Dear*Arup Chaudhury,

Your application*for Victorian Government visa*nomination*under the*190 - Skilled Nominated*scheme has been*assessed and we are pleased to advise that your*application is*successful." 





Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> Wow so many questions
> Just to sum up everything...
> 
> Below are the dates.
> ...


Congrats bro..
Just need an advice...i filed the application on both skillselect and liveinvictoria website on 28th august..received mail from victoria to justify my dedication towards selcting victoria...i sent mail giving justification and reasons for selcting victoria under 190 subclass and they acknowledged the receipt of the mail...and the wait has started for 12 weeks since 01st september...under 233512(mech. engineer);12 years experience..
What do you say is the process in the right track???

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

visionau2017 said:


> Congrats bro..
> Just need an advice...i filed the application on both skillselect and liveinvictoria website on 28th august..received mail from victoria to justify my dedication towards selcting victoria...i sent mail giving justification and reasons for selcting victoria under 190 subclass and they acknowledged the receipt of the mail...and the wait has started for 12 weeks since 01st september...under 233512(mech. engineer);12 years experience..
> What do you say is the process in the right track???
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


It is hard to say as their selection has a logic that depends on multiple factors and is not revealed to the general public unlike to 189. 

I have lost all hopes and on the last working day of 12th week I received the invite. 

12 weeks seems to be a deadline for them. Wait till that time before sending any communication. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> Wow so many questions
> Just to sum up everything...
> 
> Below are the dates.
> ...


Did they ask for more documents, like employment letters, degree/marksheets during the application process or directly you got approval email? I know these are not mandatory while submitting the application.


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

tusshhar said:


> Did they ask for more documents, like employment letters, degree/marksheets during the application process or directly you got approval email? I know these are not mandatory while submitting the application.


No they did not. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> No they did not.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Congrats Arup.

Was your point 65+5 or 60+5, I have applied for VIC in July with 60+5 and no mails yet.


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Riash said:


> Congrats Arup.
> 
> Was your point 65+5 or 60+5, I have applied for VIC in July with 60+5 and no mails yet.


Thanks. 
65+5

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> Wow so many questions
> Just to sum up everything...
> 
> Below are the dates.
> ...


Congrats and all the best for the next stages, Arup! I got an email from VIC today as well but they rejected my application. I applied with 65+5 points. I'm guessing they rejected me based on my experience. As per ACS I just have 5points for experience. 

Good luck for all those who have been waiting for an invite. BTW, my timelines below:
EOi submitted for VIC - Jul 3
Pre-invite Aug 4th
rejection email Oct 27th


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

harsha.thejas said:


> Congrats and all the best for the next stages, Arup! I got an email from VIC today as well but they rejected my application. I applied with 65+5 points. I'm guessing they rejected me based on my experience. As per ACS I just have 5points for experience.
> 
> Good luck for all those who have been waiting for an invite. BTW, my timelines below:
> EOi submitted for VIC - Jul 3
> ...


That is sad. 
What about your 189 dates and points? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> Wow so many questions
> Just to sum up everything...
> 
> Below are the dates.
> ...


What is this pre invite like actually..just asking to confirm whether the communications i received till now r the pre invite?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm assuming you didn't have a job offer because you had to get a pre-invite, correct? I'm trying to find out if a job invite get's you an approval faster but doesn't seem like it or there's a lack of info on this..

I do want to find out, now that it has been approved (and congrats), what's the required documents you have to submit on DIBP? Someone mentioned you have to submit all your employment payslips but getting that will be half impossible...


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

visionau2017 said:


> What is this pre invite like actually..just asking to confirm whether the communications i received till now r the pre invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Vic has a two step invite process for IT/ICT people starting this year. 
1. Lodging​ a EOI in skillselect. If selected then that is pre-invite (or that is how we call it). 
2. Lodge an EOI in the live in Victoria website. If selected then that is invite. 

Other professions can go to step 2 directly. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> Vic has a two step invite process for IT/ICT people starting this year.
> 1. Lodging​ a EOI in skillselect. If selected then that is pre-invite (or that is how we call it).
> 2. Lodge an EOI in the live in Victoria website. If selected then that is invite.
> 
> ...


I lodged EOI in victoria website...they confirmed the receipt and asked me to give reasons for selecting victoria preffered to other states ..i sent the reply..they acknowledged the same ...is it a pre invite??or something else..

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> I'm assuming you didn't have a job offer because you had to get a pre-invite, correct? I'm trying to find out if a job invite get's you an approval faster but doesn't seem like it or there's a lack of info on this..
> 
> I do want to find out, now that it has been approved (and congrats), what's the required documents you have to submit on DIBP? Someone mentioned you have to submit all your employment payslips but getting that will be half impossible...


You are right. I do not have a Job offer. 

I have an agent who will handle the documentation part. 

As of now I will wait at least for Nov to see my 189 prospect. Which should be picked by then as my DOE is 28th Apr. 

I can give more information on the documentation part in December. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

visionau2017 said:


> I lodged EOI in victoria website...they confirmed the receipt and asked me to give reasons for selecting victoria preffered to other states ..i sent the reply..they acknowledged the same ...is it a pre invite??or something else..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Pre invite is only needed for IT/ICT. 
What is your profession? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> Pre invite is only needed for IT/ICT.
> What is your profession?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Its 233512(Mechanical Engineer)

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

visionau2017 said:


> Its 233512(Mechanical Engineer)
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


No pre invite needed in that case. 
You should be good. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> No pre invite needed in that case.
> You should be good.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Lets hope so...

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> That is sad.
> What about your 189 dates and points?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


My ANZ is only eligible for 190


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

harsha.thejas said:


> My ANZ is only eligible for 190


Have you tried Canada?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

visionau2017 said:


> I lodged EOI in victoria website...*they confirmed the receipt and asked me to give reasons for selecting victoria preffered to other states* ..i sent the reply..they acknowledged the same ...is it a pre invite??or something else..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I submitted my details on 16/10/2017 and I got this mail on the 18/10/2017:

"
Thank you for the information you have sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is xxxxx. The nominated occupation is 261111 ICT Business Analyst.

Your application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.

To be eligible for nomination by the Victorian Government an applicant must have either an occupation on the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria, or have a PhD from a Victorian university and any occupation that is eligible for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s Migration (IMMI 17/072: Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities) Instrument 2017. The Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria identifies skills in demand in Victoria and is regularly updated to take into account changes in industry requirements for skilled professionals and tradespeople. The occupation list is an indication only of those occupations in demand in Victoria and having an occupation on this list does not guarantee nomination. 

The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with migration requirements or points required for migration. Any questions regarding migration beyond Victorian Government nomination should be directed to the Australian Government’s Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). See the DIBP website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection for more information.

Please contact us if you require further information about the Victorian Government’s Skilled and Business Migration Program.

Please quote Reference Number: xxxxx in all of your communication to us.

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program
"

Did they ask you in the same email why VIC or was it in another email?


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> I submitted my details on 16/10/2017 and I got this mail on the 18/10/2017:
> 
> "
> Thank you for the information you have sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is xxxxx. The nominated occupation is 261111 ICT Business Analyst.
> ...


The first mail i got was regarding my choise of victoria over other states and then the mail as stated by you.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok cool. Thought I might have missed an email


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

harsha.thejas said:


> Congrats and all the best for the next stages, Arup! I got an email from VIC today as well but they rejected my application. I applied with 65+5 points. I'm guessing they rejected me based on my experience. As per ACS I just have 5points for experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn!
This is so disheartening to hear, post such a long wait. Did you inquire about the reason?

Victoria doesn’t consider ACS exp., they have their own experience criteria. If it would have to do with exp, they would have not sent the Pre-invite only. 

Did they ask you anything regarding your commitment to Vic or anything related to family or friends in different cities of Australia? - this is one of the common reason they rejected. 

Also did you check with your employer if there was any verification?


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Damn!
> This is so disheartening to hear, post such a long wait. Did you inquire about the reason?
> 
> Victoria doesn’t consider ACS exp., they have their own experience criteria. If it would have to do with exp, they would have not sent the Pre-invite only.
> ...


They did not ask me for a commitment, and I have replied in negative for the questions which asked me if I have someone in Aus already while submitting my application for VIC. 

I do not think they've done an employment verification, because if they had, I would have got to know from my supervisor/HR


----------



## SajiAnu (Oct 28, 2017)

Is there anyone who receive VIC SS for 60+5 points for ICT occupation? 

--
Software Engineer 261313
EOI 189: 8/10/20017 (60 Points)
EOI VIC 190: 8/10/20017 (65 Points)
Invitation:


----------



## SajiAnu (Oct 28, 2017)

rrama said:


> Has anyone received an invite today?
> 
> 261313 code and submitted eoi first on 10 Nov 2016, acknowledgement received on 11 Nov 2016 from Victoria with 55 + 5 state sponsorship points.
> 
> ...



Have you received an invitation ? 

--
Software Engineer 261313
EOI 189: 8/10/20017 (60 Points)
EOI VIC 190: 8/10/20017 (65 Poinnts)
Invitation: Waiting...


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

harsha.thejas said:


> They did not ask me for a commitment, and I have replied in negative for the questions which asked me if I have someone in Aus already while submitting my application for VIC.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think they've done an employment verification, because if they had, I would have got to know from my supervisor/HR




This is very strange. By any chance do you have any other live application(EOI) for any other state?

I think you should ask them atleast about the reason of rejection.


----------



## gauravkap2885 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi
I have applied for 190 at Skilled Set with Victoria under jobcode 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer).
I want to confirm if I have to apply at Victorian website also for 190 or wait for preinvite from Victoria as its a ICT occupation and as per victorian website ICT occupations candidate will receive an invite from Victoria only then they can apply for Nomination at Victorian Website.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

gauravkap2885 said:


> Hi
> I have applied for 190 at Skilled Set with Victoria under jobcode 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer).
> I want to confirm if I have to apply at Victorian website also for 190 or wait for preinvite from Victoria as its a ICT occupation and as per victorian website ICT occupations candidate will receive an invite from Victoria only then they can apply for Nomination at Victorian Website.


 wait for preinvite


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

gauravkap2885 said:


> Hi
> I have applied for 190 at Skilled Set with Victoria under jobcode 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer).
> I want to confirm if I have to apply at Victorian website also for 190 or wait for preinvite from Victoria as its a ICT occupation and as per victorian website ICT occupations candidate will receive an invite from Victoria only then they can apply for Nomination at Victorian Website.


Thats right. 
You have to wait for a Pre-invite from VIC.


----------



## Imon (May 27, 2017)

Hey guys,
I applied for the Vic 190 Invitation with (55+5SS) points as an electrical engineer (233311) about 3 months ago. On the very next day, Victoria asked for the commitment letter and to state the reasons why I prefer the state. After submitting the required doc, Vic notified me that my file had been updated. After that, till now I have not got any response from them.

My query is that should I inquire about my application by writing mail to them or wait more. How much time it will take to notify me the outcome even though its negative. What chances do I have to get their nomination with 7 band english and 2 years experiences. 
TIA

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Imon said:


> Hey guys,
> I applied for the Vic 190 Invitation with (55+5SS) points as an electrical engineer (233311) about 3 months ago. On the very next day, Victoria asked for the commitment letter and to state the reasons why I prefer the state. After submitting the required doc, Vic notified me that my file had been updated. After that, till now I have not got any response from them.
> 
> My query is that should I inquire about my application by writing mail to them or wait more. How much time it will take to notify me the outcome even though its negative. What chances do I have to get their nomination with 7 band english and 2 years experiences.
> ...




I’m in the same boat. My case is exactly like yours but I’m mechanical engineer and applied before 2 weeks. What I know is that the 12 weeks starts with the day you submit the commitment letter not the day of the application. Hope you’ll hear from them very soon. Please update us with any new news regarding your case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvind17 (Jul 9, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> I’m in the same boat. My case is exactly like yours but I’m mechanical engineer and applied before 2 weeks. What I know is that the 12 weeks starts with the day you submit the commitment letter not the day of the application. Hope you’ll hear from them very soon. Please update us with any new news regarding your case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Whats your timeline? i applied for 233914 two weeks back with commitment letter. Hope they will get back very soon!


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

arvind17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your timeline? i applied for 233914 two weeks back with commitment letter. Hope they will get back very soon!




Mechanical engineer 233512
8/10 Vic application (55+5) 
9/10 request for CV and commitment letter
10/10 CV sent
11/10 commitment sent
12/11 received reply for updated application and wait for 12 week period.


Your timeline?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvind17 (Jul 9, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Mechanical engineer 233512
> 8/10 Vic application (55+5)
> 9/10 request for CV and commitment letter
> 10/10 CV sent
> ...


233914
27/09 application
28/09 request for CV and commitment 
16/10 submitted 
17/10 acknowledgement


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

arvind17 said:


> 233914
> 
> 27/09 application
> 
> ...




What’s your points breakdown?
Your response should be after 12 week if the day you submitted the commitment letter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

gauravkap2885 said:


> Hi
> I have applied for 190 at Skilled Set with Victoria under jobcode 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer).
> I want to confirm if I have to apply at Victorian website also for 190 or wait for preinvite from Victoria as its a ICT occupation and as per victorian website ICT occupations candidate will receive an invite from Victoria only then they can apply for Nomination at Victorian Website.


Can only apply on the Victoria website if you have a job offer in Victoria else you have to wait for a pre-invite


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

My occupation is Engineering Technologist. 
I already applied to Victoria by going on their without getting Pre-Invite, Is it OK?
or Do I need to do anything about it?



KrishnaCS said:


> Hi, What is your occupation?
> According to new process for ICT occupations. Applicants need to file EOI , which will be reviewed by VIC, then invite (pr-invite) you to apply for state sponsorship in liveinvicctoria website. if your application is successfull, you would recieve an invitation in skillselect from DIBP.


----------



## arvind17 (Jul 9, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> What’s your points breakdown?
> Your response should be after 12 week if the day you submitted the commitment letter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


age 30
edu 15
pte 10
epx 2 years
so 55+5
Yeah i know that 12 weeks timeline, but since the occupation has been closed from further applications, i thought they might respond bit sooner!


----------



## arvind17 (Jul 9, 2017)

DrSylvie said:


> My occupation is Engineering Technologist.
> I already applied to Victoria by going on their without getting Pre-Invite, Is it OK?
> or Do I need to do anything about it?


hi, 
There is no pre invite for engineering technologist. what you did is right?no worries!
whats your point breakdown? when did you apply for vic?


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a preinvite and the application has been uploaded as well. The declaration form I had attached had glitches in it so I reapplied via the live-in Victoria website. Once the application was done, I confirmed via email that the declaration is uploaded in the new application. But the Victoria team asked to attach the declaration to the email itself. I am now worried whether the old application will be picked up or not. I did sent across an email but haven't got any reply

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi guys,

I think I screwed up big time. I had to apply thrice after the pre invite due to a glitch in the declaration i used (which I downloaded from the site) but was not the one that had to be used.

I made mistakes with the education details in the application as well. Thankfully(or maybe not) I have made a fresh application with the correct details. 

I hope things will be cool. 

Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

URGENT HELP

I made an EOI for 489/189 and 190 at the same time. I already received 489 from south australia and i paid the fees for visa also gone through medicals and everything was logged. 

And yesterday I received the invitation to apply for 190 from VIC , I am in a state of confusion that can i apply visa for 190 VIC and in the Immi account when I start the application its showing that I already applied a visa and waiting for decision/before processing to 190 please withdraw the decision pending application(which is 489).

Please suggest me What i have to do now ????
Chef 351311 code


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

arvind17 said:


> hi,
> There is no pre invite for engineering technologist. what you did is right?no worries!
> whats your point breakdown? when did you apply for vic?


Thanks Arvind.
I have 65+5 points and applied to Vic on 28 sept. My manager got call from Vic Gov before 2 weeks but still no invitation or email in skillselect. Dn know wats going on. The acknlgmnt email says not to contact them before 12 weeks so cant do dat as well. 
Should I email them n ask them the status of my application.?


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

DrSylvie said:


> arvind17 said:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


I submitted my state nomination 2 weeks ago. Currently i am in SA and with my nomination i gave a letter of employment for our Melbourne branch. The branch manager just received a call from Vic gov to confirm details like my date of birth, Passport and job details. Is this a good sign or can it still take weeks to get feedback


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Bros,
I received Victoria Sponsorship just now via email and also checked my status on skillselect changed to Invited...
Today was the last day of 12 week which they mention in their email.
Best of luck to u guys as well.


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> Bros,
> I received Victoria Sponsorship just now via email and also checked my status on skillselect changed to Invited...
> Today was the last day of 12 week which they mention in their email.
> Best of luck to u guys as well.


Great stuff man congrats


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> Bros,
> I received Victoria Sponsorship just now via email and also checked my status on skillselect changed to Invited...
> Today was the last day of 12 week which they mention in their email.
> Best of luck to u guys as well.


Which was ur ANZCO code and points score..

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> Bros,
> I received Victoria Sponsorship just now via email and also checked my status on skillselect changed to Invited...
> Today was the last day of 12 week which they mention in their email.
> Best of luck to u guys as well.


Congrats . 

The same thing happened to me, got invited on the last day of 12th week. They are either selecting or rejecting on that day for quite a few cases now. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

visionau2017 said:


> Which was ur ANZCO code and points score..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer)
189- 65 Points (Age-25, Degree- 15, Exp-15, English-10)
190- 70 Point (NSW-VIC)
IELTS (L 9 R 8.5 S 7 W 7.5)
22/06/2017 : EOI 189/
24/06/2017 : 190 NSW Withdrawn
Victoria Pre-Invite - 04-08-2017
NSW logged again - 06/10/2017 , Pre Invite - 20/10/2017
30/06/2017 : 190 VIC
Invited Victoria : 31-10-2017


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

DrSylvie said:


> Thanks Arvind.
> 
> I have 65+5 points and applied to Vic on 28 sept. My manager got call from Vic Gov before 2 weeks but still no invitation or email in skillselect. Dn know wats going on. The acknlgmnt email says not to contact them before 12 weeks so cant do dat as well.
> 
> Should I email them n ask them the status of my application.?




Been a month since I lodged - no employee verification so far for me :/

Confused what to do


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Been a month since I lodged - no employee verification so far for me :/
> 
> Confused what to do


Even I didn't face Emp verification,yet i got sponsorship tdy... but I provided ample evidences about my emp details..including our companies global website link (offices over 40 countries including 3 ofcs in Aus) , as it contained my details (since i am IT Head) like mob no,email , job despc... 

So Emp verification is not mandatory according to my personal exp.


----------



## linyujing (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi,Guys,

I also received the reject letter from Vic today, which is the deadline of 12 weeks.
I found some other guys also share the same destiny with me today or earlier.

After review all results in this post recently, It seemed that DBA are not welcomed by Vic .
Both me and another guy are 70 points (65+5) , we were rejected at the last moment of deadline.

Developer was accepted.

SO , just gently advise, If you are waiting for the Vic confirmation (acception )letter, and you are under code DBA, maybe you need consider other states. 

I also submitted 189 at the beginning of July, 65 points, I'm waiting for tonight results, and then make decision to try PTE again to get 10 more points.

Good luck, there is no reason we were accepted or not, we just try our best and make decision considerabley.

Good luck guys, hope this will help.


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

For the guys who got an invite the last day of the 12th week, did they do any verification checks that you know about? I'm wondering if its normal for them to check. Hoping because my offer letter from Melbourne the approval for state nomination will be faster but so far it seems its a long waiting game


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

linyujing said:


> Hi,Guys,
> 
> I also received the reject letter from Vic today, which is the deadline of 12 weeks.
> I found some other guys also share the same destiny with me today or earlier.
> ...


I thought DBAs can't apply via 189 and 190 is the only choice for DBAs.



Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## linyujing (Oct 31, 2017)

Kknair said:


> I thought DBAs can't apply via 189 and 190 is the only choice for DBAs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk



I have another occupation. I submitted 189 under another occupation.


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey linyujing could you provide your points breakdown .....n occupation code which you apply for victoria...


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hey can anyone comment on the chances of getting an invite under 190 for VIC with (65+5) for mechanical engineers(233512).
Submitted EOI on 26th Aug'17.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

linyujing said:


> I have another occupation. I submitted 189 under another occupation.


How can you have two occupations? I'm wondering.


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

According to recent trends i think u will get reply on 12 th week.....


----------



## serta (Mar 21, 2017)

Dear fellas,

I got my invitation from Victoria 190 SS :flypig:
I'm very happy and hope for all that you will get some good news today and/or later..
You can find details from my signature.

I'm doing my application by myself and would like to thank all mates from forum but special regards to zaback21 who shares very useful information and encourages people to do so..

Best wishes..


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

serta said:


> Dear fellas,
> 
> I got my invitation from Victoria 190 SS :flypig:
> I'm very happy and hope for all that you will get some good news today and/or later..
> ...


Hi Serta,

Congratulations first of all on your achievement and dream come true situation.

Have you got Pre invite or invitation?
Can you tell me your Education qualification?

I am a Mechanical engineer.


----------



## serta (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you very much,

I am Chemical Engineer and yes it is invitation.

Good luck!


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

For mechanical engineers and any other occupation rather than ICT , does Victoria make an employment verification before issuing the invitation or they leave this matter to DIBP? Because what I remember that I didn’t upload any reference letters on their application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktsnt (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi Yujing,

I'm also under dba occupation and mine was rejected as well. Can i check more with u about how to get another occupation? Did u get it from ACS assessment as well?


----------



## grippy (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi guys! Has anyone applied under 263314 (Software tester)? I read every page in this thread and seems like no one had mentioned this occupation code. I'm wondering if there is at least any chance?


----------



## linyujing (Oct 31, 2017)

serta said:


> Dear fellas,
> 
> I got my invitation from Victoria 190 SS :flypig:
> I'm very happy and hope for all that you will get some good news today and/or later..
> ...


Is this a pre-invitation or VISA invitation ? Could you please clarify?
My friend also submitted the same occupation, and the scores are familiar with you. He didn't receive Pre-invitation.


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

ktsnt said:


> Hi Yujing,
> 
> I'm also under dba occupation and mine was rejected as well. Can i check more with u about how to get another occupation? Did u get it from ACS assessment as well?


I am surprised to hear that DBAs are getting rejected. Is there any particular reason for that.

Thanks
Kuleen

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## linyujing (Oct 31, 2017)

My answer about Occupation:

At first I applied DBA, actually I'm a DBA in recent years, and then I found DBA was not in the first list already. So I applied another occupation Software Engineer, I used to be Software Engineer for several years. I got them all last year before submitting my EOI.


----------



## ktsnt (Jul 8, 2017)

Kknair said:


> I am surprised to hear that DBAs are getting rejected. Is there any particular reason for that.
> 
> Thanks
> Kuleen
> ...


I guess there are less job opportunities available for dbas. So, they're really selective. I'm guessing it all comes down to experience, as most of the dbas who applied have more than 10 years of experience, so with everything else the same(English score, points, etc.), they'll select the ones with most experience. At least that's what I think for my case, as I only have 5 years of experience. Anyway, good luck to you.


----------



## linyujing (Oct 31, 2017)

ktsnt said:


> I guess there are less job opportunities available for dbas. So, they're really selective. I'm guessing it all comes down to experience, as most of the dbas who applied have more than 10 years of experience, so with everything else the same(English score, points, etc.), they'll select the ones with most experience. At least that's what I think for my case, as I only have 5 years of experience. Anyway, good luck to you.


I have more than 10 years experience .and PTE Academic all over 70 (under 79) and each every over 70; Age 37;


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

linyujing said:


> I have more than 10 years experience .and PTE Academic all over 70 (under 79) and each every over 70; Age 37;


I have 9 years experience age 31 ielts at band 7 and overall 8

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## linyujing (Oct 31, 2017)

For all the rejected DBAs what did you do to your EOI to Vic ?

I got from Vic website, we can still keep this EOI here until it reach 2 years limitation (for all EOI).

I suspended my EOI, because i don't think Vic will consider nominating this EOI again.
I suspended the EOI, so it won't impact my SS for other states.


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

I saw on one of the other threads that Vic rejected the nomination since their blood relative was living in Adelaide. Makes me wonder though... I have a few ex-colleagues(can be called friends) scattered across Syd and Mel, but I'm not really in touch with them. Should they be mentioned in any of the forms where they ask if we have relatives/friends in Aus? Does mentioning this pose a threat of possible rejection or does it help in terms of granting invite? Or can I just skip that part altogether, since I don't have contact with any of them?

PS: I am about 1 month in with my EOI submission, and haven't received any pre-invites yet, so am trying to gather as much no-no's or good practices as possible.


----------



## grippy (Oct 31, 2017)

grippy said:


> Hi guys! Has anyone applied under 263314 (Software tester)? I read every page in this thread and seems like no one had mentioned this occupation code. I'm wondering if there is at least any chance?


Sorry, I meant 261314


----------



## Dipti89 (Jan 10, 2017)

*Not Received invite from Victoria*

Hello Team,

Its been 3 months now.
I have not yet received a positive or negative response from Victoria.
Has anybody received an invite from Victoria with 65 (60+5) points for Engineering Technologist?
I am really worried now.
I am getting married in less than 20 days and my fiance stays in Melbourne. I didn't lodge dependent visa because its processing time is 12-15 months.
Kindly advise what should be my further course of action. Should I wait for the invite from Victoria or should I start my dependent visa?

------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 233914
Occupation: Engineering Technologist
Age: 30 Points
IELTS: 10 Points
Engineers Australia Positive Outcome: 26th July 2017
Education: 15 Points
Work Exp: 5 Points
VIC State Nomination: 5 Points
Total Points: 65 (60+5)
EOI Submitted 190 Victoria: 04 August 2017 (with 65 points)
EOI Submitted 189: 27th July 2017 (with 60 points)
Outcome: Not yet


----------



## p2here (Oct 31, 2017)

*VIC EOI filed on 19-Sep*

Hello Guys,
This is my first post here. Have filed VIC nomination and EOI 189 both on 19-Sep. 
At time of filing, I had 65+5 (State Nomination) points and later got partner skills added to get 5 more points. 
Later on 27-Oct, I updated EOI 189 to add partner skills and so it became 70+5. 

However, didn't update my 190 as it was already 5-weeks since filing VIC nomination. 

Not sure if this was right or not, any suggestion? 

(I am currently working in VIC on 457-Visa )

----------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261112 (System Analysts)
Age: 25 Points
IELTS: 10 Points
ACS Completed: 11th Sep 2017
Education: 15 Points
Work Exp: 15 Points
VIC State Nomination: 5 Points
Partner Skills: 5 points (didn't add to 190 still)
Total Points: 65 (60+5)
EOI Submitted 190 Victoria: 19 Sep 2017 (with 65+5 points)
EOI Re-Submitted 189 with partner skills: 27th Oct 2017 (with 70+5 points)
Outcome: Not yet


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dipti89 said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




190 Visa is really unpredictable and only few invites are being sent out monthly. It’s a long wait for even high pointers to get their invites these days. 

You could initiate dependant visa as well since it will get you the same rights as your spouse. I am not sure on the processing times right now but atleast it is a guaranteed option. 

If you still want an invite, The fastest way would be to get 20 points in English and that will get you an invite for 70 points within a fortnight of updating EOI under 189.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

Dipti89 said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> Its been 3 months now.
> I have not yet received a positive or negative response from Victoria.
> ...


You need to increase your score to 70 for the quick outcome. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

p2here said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> This is my first post here. Have filed VIC nomination and EOI 189 both on 19-Sep.
> 
> ...




In all probability, You should receive ITA in the upcoming draw.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

I have checked and found that university certificate stating English as medium will work for spouse document instead of giving Ilets. But can someone please advice if there is any specific format of that and if my spouse had done both graduation and post graduation, so does the certificate is required for both cases or just from post graduation university it will work. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

Gsingh4it said:


> You need to increase your score to 70 for the quick outcome.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


If you apply and they do a employment check (job offer in Melbourne) are they actively busy with my application and can I expect something soon?


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> If you apply and they do a employment check (job offer in Melbourne) are they actively busy with my application and can I expect something soon?


Dint understand your question but the thing is more score equals to early outcome. Not sure if getting a job can help here. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

Gsingh4it said:


> Dint understand your question but the thing is more score equals to early outcome. Not sure if getting a job can help here.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Let me rephrase it better 

I applied with 60+5 points for ICT BA. State nomination application was submitted 2 weeks ago. Monday (the 30th) someone has phoned our Melbourne branch to confirm my ID, passport and the job I'm getting in Melbourne. He stated its a inter-company transfer and its for a BA role. So I'm just wondering what do they usually do? 

I know they did look at my application because they phoned for confirmation on my employment offer in Melbourne. But what do they do now. Will they continue with my application or pass it to someone else and left in a queue again. 

ps: I think 2 weeks and them phoning for confirmation is fast... Or I might be totally wrong


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> Let me rephrase it better
> 
> I applied with 60+5 points for ICT BA. State nomination application was submitted 2 weeks ago. Monday (the 30th) someone has phoned our Melbourne branch to confirm my ID, passport and the job I'm getting in Melbourne. He stated its a inter-company transfer and its for a BA role. So I'm just wondering what do they usually do?
> 
> ...


If they are verifying your role than definately they have picked and interested in your profile else they would have not called. But keep your fingers crossed as nothing can be expected but things are looking on positive side. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

Gsingh4it said:


> If they are verifying your role than definately they have picked and interested in your profile else they would have not called. But keep your fingers crossed as nothing can be expected but things are looking on positive side.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Yea I also think it is positive. Just wonder if they will continue with doing checks on my application or would they now just hand it to another department who does checks like IELTS/Skills assessment etc. 

I would hope that 1 guy picks up an application and completes it and goes in for approval or something like that.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone got invite or pre in TF rom Victoria state. Any update


----------



## gauravkap2885 (Oct 22, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Anyone got invite or pre in TF rom Victoria state. Any update


m into the same boat
Same points


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

gauravkap2885 said:


> m into the same boat
> Same points


I submitted my state nomination application in ICT on VIC website with a job offer. They phoned to confirm if its a valid job offer. I'm my 4th week waiting now and still nothing


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> I submitted my state nomination application in ICT on VIC website with a job offer. They phoned to confirm if its a valid job offer. I'm my 4th week waiting now and still nothing


How did you get a job offer

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kknair said:


> How did you get a job offer
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


My current employer in South Africa has an office in Melbourne and they agreed to give me a job there. I am hoping this would give me a 100% approval  And I was also hoping it would give me an approval a lot faster than the 12 weeks but so far, doesn't seem like it. I hate this waiting


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> My current employer in South Africa has an office in Melbourne and they agreed to give me a job there. I am hoping this would give me a 100% approval  And I was also hoping it would give me an approval a lot faster than the 12 weeks but so far, doesn't seem like it. I hate this waiting


Yea, totally agree with you. I have just joined a gym to take that thought aside 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi guys,

Did anyone receive a Victoria 190 invitation to 233914 Engineering Technologist in the recent times? If so kindly mention your points and DOE. Anyone who is having update related to the same please post the information.


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have submitted EOI for VIC state nomination on 05/11/2017 with 70 points(65+5) under 261313

I have 1 year VIC local experience in the year 2013-2014. I don't see any 261313 getting invited by VIC. What are my chances of getting invited having local experience?

Experts please shed some light.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

any invite for 261111 or 261112?


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

From last few weeks we haven?t heard any invite from Victoria state


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

> My job code is 261112 - System Analyst
> 
> Points break up-
> Age: 25 (turned 33 a month before else could have got 189 invite quickly!)
> ...


I saw this in the 261111 & 261112 thread, i think 70 (w/o SS) is automatic invite.


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

Can anyone pls suggest.

MY EOI date : 12/11/17 (190 for both VIC and NSW)
ANZCO: 261313
PTEA : 75+ (10 points)
Total: 70 with SS

Please suggest, when can I expect my preinvite and ITA for 190 for VIC and NSW?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Kruz189 said:


> Can anyone pls suggest.
> 
> MY EOI date : 12/11/17 (190 for both VIC and NSW)
> ANZCO: 261313
> ...


We cannot predict with 190 as they invite based on their requirement.


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> We cannot predict with 190 as they invite based on their requirement.


Please any rough idea will be fine. I filed 189 also on the same date and predicting it arnd Sep18 but dint have any idea about states


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Kruz189 said:


> Please any rough idea will be fine. I filed 189 also on the same date and predicting it arnd Sep18 but dint have any idea about states


I remember one person who was invited under 2613 with 65+5 but, don't really remember the date he filed the case. Maybe if u can wait for 3+ months from you EOI filed date u might get invited under 189


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

molaboy said:


> any invite for 261111 or 261112?


Not yet !!


----------



## grippy (Oct 31, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> My current employer in South Africa has an office in Melbourne and they agreed to give me a job there. I am hoping this would give me a 100% approval  And I was also hoping it would give me an approval a lot faster than the 12 weeks but so far, doesn't seem like it. I hate this waiting


Have you received anything so far? To my understanding, it's like 2+ weeks from the time of they called your employer. I wonder what other checks they are doing? Or JO and employer verification means nothing?


----------



## grippy (Oct 31, 2017)

DrSylvie said:


> Thanks Arvind.
> I have 65+5 points and applied to Vic on 28 sept. My manager got call from Vic Gov before 2 weeks but still no invitation or email in skillselect. Dn know wats going on. The acknlgmnt email says not to contact them before 12 weeks so cant do dat as well.
> Should I email them n ask them the status of my application.?


Hey, do you have any news? I'm interested if your employer had got a call from them, did that help? Thanks


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Bros, Instead of breaking ur heads .. please read through the posts from the ones who have received the invitation from Victoria in recent times ( i being one of them). Most of us have received invitation or decline on the last working day of 12th week.
I was also wondering about my fate but received invitation early in the morning on the last day of 12th week.
So take a chill pill and relax... asking multiple time same question is useless.


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> Bros, Instead of breaking ur heads .. please read through the posts from the ones who have received the invitation from Victoria in recent times ( i being one of them). Most of us have received invitation or decline on the last working day of 12th week.
> I was also wondering about my fate but received invitation early in the morning on the last day of 12th week.
> So take a chill pill and relax... asking multiple time same question is useless.


Sorry I am not much aware of it, this 12 week time line is for preinvite or ITA? my ANZCO is 261313


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Kruz189 said:


> Sorry I am not much aware of it, this 12 week time line is for preinvite or ITA? my ANZCO is 261313


For ITA it's 12 weeks time line... but for Pre Invite u never know.


----------



## grippy (Oct 31, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> Bros, Instead of breaking ur heads .. please read through the posts from the ones who have received the invitation from Victoria in recent times ( i being one of them). Most of us have received invitation or decline on the last working day of 12th week.
> I was also wondering about my fate but received invitation early in the morning on the last day of 12th week.
> So take a chill pill and relax... asking multiple time same question is useless.


Sorry guys, didn't mean to spam here 2 times in a row 
Yes, I completely understand about 12 weeks, but your case was different. Some people are onshore, have gone through employer verification checks etc. That's what I'm asking if that gives any faster nominations?


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

I am in the 7th week since submission of application to Vic, No EV so far, neither an outcome :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Wait for 12 weeks. Many got invite on first day of 12th week


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Mandip said:


> Wait for 12 weeks. Many got invite on first day of 12th week
> 
> Code 263111
> 65 Points for 189
> ...


Hey Mandip , Are you waiting since April? Do you think System analysts get more priority than BAs by Vic & NSW?

Also, do you know how long a person with 70 + 5 for state sponsored has to wait? I know it's at least 3 months for 189.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

My gf has got invite to apply visa for Vic 190. They have given 14 days. Guys please guide me how to proceed now?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> My gf has got invite to apply visa for Vic 190. They have given 14 days. Guys please guide me how to proceed now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


What is the invite telling? Is it not having the instructions about further steps?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Says to set up an account with them and she has 14 days? Do i need to send any docs?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

And any job letter required for Indian applicants or its not mandatory

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Says to set up an account with them and she has 14 days? Do i need to send any docs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Create an account and see if that shows next steps


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Says to set up an account with them and she has 14 days? Do i need to send any docs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Set up an account on the Live In VIC website and You will have to submit an application. All information need to be filled up and documents needed are : 

1. CV
2. Proof of English 
3. Skills Assessment copy
4. Victoria Declaration
5. Passport copy

Based on your application, a commitment letter will be requested or not. 
All the Best :thumb:


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

vincyf1 said:


> Set up an account on the Live In VIC website and You will have to submit an application. All information need to be filled up and documents needed are :
> 
> 1. CV
> 2. Proof of English
> ...


Thanks bro for replying

this what I got :


Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination The Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program invites you to lodge a visa nomination application with our office. Submit an online application for Victorian visa nomination via our website within 14 days of receiving this invitation. Note that you must be able to demonstrate in the visa nomination application that you still meet the claims that were in your Expression of Interest at the time of invitation. The 14 day validity period cannot be extended.

I asked from another person, he said it is a visa invite?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks bro for replying
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope. This is not a visa invite. It’s only invite to apply for VIC nomination. Visa invite will directly reflect on skill select EOI.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

vincyf1 said:


> Nope. This is not a visa invite. It’s only invite to apply for VIC nomination. Visa invite will directly reflect on skill select EOI.


Thank you for clarifying. How much time they take to invite?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Thank you for clarifying. How much time they take to invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




It’s a standard 12 week wait buddy. I have just completed 4 weeks.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

vincyf1 said:


> It’s a standard 12 week wait buddy. I have just completed 4 weeks.


Means wait has been started.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

karthik0927 said:


> I have submitted EOI for VIC state nomination on 05/11/2017 with 70 points(65+5) under 261313
> 
> I have 1 year VIC local experience in the year 2013-2014. I don't see any 261313 getting invited by VIC. What are my chances of getting invited having local experience?
> 
> Experts please shed some light.


Any one please assist?


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

karthik0927 said:


> Any one please assist?




Are you still in Vic? Did you try the bridging Visa route? That is significantly faster


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Thank you for clarifying. How much time they take to invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




More than average grant time 

On a serious note, current pattern is 10 to 12 weeks


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Are you still in Vic? Did you try the bridging Visa route? That is significantly faster


No, I am in India now. I was there between 2013-2014 for 1 year
But, I see 261313 not getting invited by VIC


----------



## Reeti.T (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi Team,
I had filed my EOI on 13th September 2017 under the occupation judicial and other legal professionals ( subclass 190) with 60 points. I am just wondering if anyone got grant under this occupation because i have checked the immitacker only two people got the grant under this occupation. Also please tell me is any other state accepting application for the above mentioned occupation. 
p. s. Sultan and other members of this forum please guide. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

grippy said:


> Sorry guys, didn't mean to spam here 2 times in a row
> 
> Yes, I completely understand about 12 weeks, but your case was different. Some people are onshore, have gone through employer verification checks etc. That's what I'm asking if that gives any faster nominations?




I have never heard of employment verification by state prior to visa lodgment, did it happen to you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grippy (Oct 31, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I have never heard of employment verification by state prior to visa lodgment, did it happen to you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, what I meant was next: 
most of the people here are offshore applicants and their standard time is 12 weeks. I was asking about people who are onshore candidates and whose employers received calls from VIC to verify employment of the applicants if these guys receive nominations faster?


----------



## grippy (Oct 31, 2017)

Few such candidates have received these calls and then disappeared from this forum 
So I'm wondering if they are lodging their visas now, LOL


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

grippy said:


> No, what I meant was next:
> most of the people here are offshore applicants and their standard time is 12 weeks. I was asking about people who are onshore candidates and whose employers received calls from VIC to verify employment of the applicants if these guys receive nominations faster?


based on the timelines, the processing time from application to nomination and ITA seems to be pretty uniform... 

again, maybe i've missed something recently - but i've never heard of VIC calling the employers, even if employers are in VIC or AU in general.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I have never heard of employment verification by state prior to visa lodgment, did it happen to you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




And I have heard exactly the opposite. State has a very strong chance of conducting an EV before inviting :/


----------



## amr.emadhuss (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I wanna your help/opinion.
I have applied for Victoria SS visa 190 from 6 weeks ago ..
233512- mechanical engineer 
4.5 years of experience
PTE 72
AGE 27 years
Total points without SS=60 
Lives in Egypt ((offshore))

I have received a rejection mail and the reason is (( We need to ensure that nominated migrants have the necessary resources, support and commitment to successfully migrate to Victoria and, in this case, it has been determined that your application did not adequately demonstrate your commitment to Victoria.))

I have replied to them, that 
I can efficiently demonstrate why I would like to live in VIC instead of other states and can provide a study showing the prospects of my professional career and how can I fit in the Victorian labour market. 

After 12 hours their replied ((The application has been reviewed and the decision remains unchanged.

As previously advised, the assessment is based on an evaluation of the applicant?s ability to successfully establish themselves and any dependents in Victoria, and commitment to Victoria. We are unable to provide more detailed information on the specific reasons for this decision.))

**P.S. My brother in low lives in Sydney and I have mentioned this in the application.

Do you think I still have any chance to appeal ? And why didn't they asked me for a commitment letter ?? Shouldn't I mentioned that my relative lives in Sydney ?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone who received Victoria Visa invite recent in 262112?


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

amr.emadhuss said:


> Hi Guys,
> I wanna your help/opinion.
> I have applied for Victoria SS visa 190 from 6 weeks ago ..
> 233512- mechanical engineer
> ...




Hi Amr, I’m so sorry to hear that you got rejection from Victoria. 

I really wonder why they didn’t ask you for commitment letter although you mentioned that you know a person in another state! What I know is that they request a commitment letter when you mention a name of person you know who lives in another state.

but may I ask you if they took only 6 weeks to reply you back? When exactly did you apply?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amr.emadhuss (Oct 12, 2017)

I applied on VIC site on 10/10 and received their reply on 15/11


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

amr.emadhuss said:


> I applied on VIC site on 10/10 and received their reply on 15/11




There’s something wrong buddy! It’s the fastest reply ever from Vic! It took 5 weeks only which has never happened before. It’s the first case I have ever seen took less than 8-12 week even on immitracker website. I hope you can get such a reply from experts who can clear your doubt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

silverphoenix said:


> And I have heard exactly the opposite. State has a very strong chance of conducting an EV before inviting :/




Any evidence? A single reference point?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunil Garg (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Friends,
Did anyone get invitation from Vic or NSW for Anzsco -261313 with 65+5 points? 
Your response will be greatly appreciated!
Regards,
Sunil Garg


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

When sending documents for confirmation to Victoria, do we send all employment docs?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## p2here (Oct 31, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> based on the timelines, the processing time from application to nomination and ITA seems to be pretty uniform...
> 
> again, maybe i've missed something recently - but i've never heard of VIC calling the employers, even if employers are in VIC or AU in general.


I had my employer called (HR Manager) to verify my employment by VIC nomination. And it was same for many of others...


----------



## p2here (Oct 31, 2017)

p2here said:


> I had my employer called (HR Manager) to verify my employment by VIC nomination. And it was same for many of others...


_Sorry ...replied very fast. Re-writing to make it more sense._

My employer in Melbourne was called to verify my employment. It was a call by VIC State Skill Nominations team. Once verified, I checked with VIC state team and they confirmed that employment verification is completed. 

This is the normal process in 190 as suggested by my agent.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sunil Garg said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Did anyone get invitation from Vic or NSW for Anzsco -261313 with 65+5 points?
> 
> ...




I think a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haridhanakoti (Nov 22, 2017)

*Missing bridging visa for dependents*

Hi,

Am currently in Melbourne on 457 and i have logged my visa application and paid visa fees last week. I got my bridging visa and other documents but not my wife and kid.

Currently, they are in India for a short vacation. Will they be getting a bridging visa ? I could see all three including me, my spouse and kid on immi account.

Please clarify.

Hari


----------



## haridhanakoti (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi,

Am currently in Melbourne on 457 and i have logged my visa application and paid visa fees last week. I got my bridging visa and other documents but not my wife and kid.

Currently, they are in India for a short vacation. Will they be getting a bridging visa ? I could see all three including me, my spouse and kid on immi account.

Please clarify.

Hari


----------



## p2here (Oct 31, 2017)

haridhanakoti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am currently in Melbourne on 457 and i have logged my visa application and paid visa fees last week. I got my bridging visa and other documents but not my wife and kid.
> 
> ...


Can you share timelines? When did you get invite from skillselect?, when you submitted docs, fee n medical and when you got approval?

Tried to PM you but couldn't find a way. Thanks.


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I was in hibernation mode for last few weeks in expat forum and hence haven't updated my situation in the thread . So here goes

I applied the EOI in April 2017. I have been in Melbourne for the last 9 months on 457. I applied for an invite using the 457 employment offer from live in victoria website in September and got an invite last Monday.
My job code is ICT BA and I have paid the fees + applied for the grant with as many documents I could muster. 

My timelines 

Job code - 261111
EOI - April 2017
PTE - 20 points
Age - 30 points
Qualification - 15 points
Experience - 0 points ( have 6+ years of exp but 4 years were deducted by ACS)

Invite - 20th Nov 2017
Grant application - 25th Nov 2017
Grant -:fingerscrossed:

Do let me know if i can be of any help with any queries.


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

p2here said:


> Can you share timelines? When did you get invite from skillselect?, when you submitted docs, fee n medical and when you got approval?
> 
> Tried to PM you but couldn't find a way. Thanks.


You should be getting a bridging visa for all the family, irrespective of them being here or in India. I got the same for me and my spouse. 
Having said that, till your 457 is valid, the bridging visa doesn't come in effect and is just a piece of paper


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Any evidence? A single reference point?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, regarding the EV for 190 invites, I had mine as well. I had put my manager's details and he got a call 15 days after i applied for the invite in September. I have a couple of other friends who have had their EVs done by Victoria as well.

The question is does this sort of clears the path of DIBP so that they don't have to do the EV during the grant process?


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

karthik0927 said:


> No, I am in India now. I was there between 2013-2014 for 1 year
> But, I see 261313 not getting invited by VIC


I am assuming you went on 457 in 2013-14. Is the 457 still valid? If yes and you completed exactly 365 days in Victoria, you can apply via 457 pathway


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Abhijeet_k said:


> So, regarding the EV for 190 invites, I had mine as well. I had put my manager's details and he got a call 15 days after i applied for the invite in September. I have a couple of other friends who have had their EVs done by Victoria as well.
> 
> The question is does this sort of clears the path of DIBP so that they don't have to do the EV during the grant process?


You see, you and your friends seem to be quite unique, as it seems like no other expartforum member (at least i never heard of) have had employment verification done for state nomination by the state authorities, so i don't know what to expect next.


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was in hibernation mode for last few weeks in expat forum and hence haven't updated my situation in the thread . So here goes
> 
> ...


Hello Abhijeet,
Could you clarify if you applied for EOI thru skill select, and after being selected by VIC you applied through their "live in Victoria website" and later got an invite again? I am not able to understand, knowing that you had a 457. I am in a similar situation, I am on a 457 and here for about 8 months now, waiting to complete 1 year and then planning to apply under the streamlined 457 process, which allows you to directly apply from their website. Is that true, or am I missing something?


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was in hibernation mode for last few weeks in expat forum and hence haven't updated my situation in the thread . So here goes
> 
> ...


Hello Abhijeet,
Could you clarify if you applied for EOI thru skill select, and after being selected by VIC you applied through their "live in Victoria website" and later got an invite again? I am not able to understand, knowing that you had a 457. I am in a similar situation, I am on a 457 and here for about 8 months now, waiting to complete 1 year and then planning to apply under the streamlined 457 process, which allows you to directly apply from their website. Is that true, or am I missing something?


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

rockytechie said:


> Hello Abhijeet,
> Could you clarify if you applied for EOI thru skill select, and after being selected by VIC you applied through their "live in Victoria website" and later got an invite again? I am not able to understand, knowing that you had a 457. I am in a similar situation, I am on a 457 and here for about 8 months now, waiting to complete 1 year and then planning to apply under the streamlined 457 process, which allows you to directly apply from their website. Is that true, or am I missing something?


Hi Rocky,

I didnt apply through EOI. I directly applied via live in victoria website. As stated in their website -
"However, if you are an ICT applicant and currently hold an offer of employment in your nominated occupation in Victoria, or meet the streamlined 457 or PhD pathway, you are exempt from this process and can lodge a Victorian visa nomination application directly without first being selected by Victoria"

I provided them proof of a current offer of employment in my nominated occupation. They did the verification and hence i got the invite.

You can also wait for 457 streamline pathway, but i heard the same will cease to exist post march 2018


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> I didnt apply through EOI. I directly applied via live in victoria website. As stated in their website -
> "However, if you are an ICT applicant and currently hold an offer of employment in your nominated occupation in Victoria, or meet the streamlined 457 or PhD pathway, you are exempt from this process and can lodge a Victorian visa nomination application directly without first being selected by Victoria"
> ...


It's Kind of Confusing to understand what they actually trying to say.
So, I am currently working in the VIC on a 457, and I am a ICT Applicant. So does that mean I can directly apply to live in vic website ? I was actually waiting to complete 1 year , but if you are saying that that will cease. That would be really bad idea. Could you suggest what would be the best option. 
1. I have applied for ACS under 263111 in Oct, should be getting the Results soon
2. My 457 has a different subclass Anzsco : Nominated Occupation - ICT Business Analyst - 261111 . Not sure if this will cause a roadblock.


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

rockytechie said:


> It's Kind of Confusing to understand what they actually trying to say.
> So, I am currently working in the VIC on a 457, and I am a ICT Applicant. So does that mean I can directly apply to live in vic website ? I was actually waiting to complete 1 year , but if you are saying that that will cease. That would be really bad idea. Could you suggest what would be the best option.
> 1. I have applied for ACS under 263111 in Oct, should be getting the Results soon
> 2. My 457 has a different subclass Anzsco : Nominated Occupation - ICT Business Analyst - 261111 . Not sure if this will cause a roadblock.


Have dropped you a private message. Please check


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Has anyone received an SS pre invite with 65 points for DOE as given below in my signature for Victoria?


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

what your points break down ??? n occupation


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

What is the requirement for NSW for 263111


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was in hibernation mode for last few weeks in expat forum and hence haven't updated my situation in the thread . So here goes
> 
> ...





Hi Abhijeet, may I know how many days you waited for invite


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Days for 190 Victoria*

Approximately how many days does Victoria take to send a Pre-invite under the Subclass 190? I mean the number of days between the DOE for the EOI and the receiving of the email from Victoria to submit a nomination application?


----------



## mustafa.iqbal87 (Aug 19, 2017)

Its been more than 12 weeks since I got the reference number for the Victoria application.
Should I email them and seek for the outcome or shall I wait longer for them to reply?
I applied on 6 September 2017.


----------



## Neha Grover (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi Guys .. Need your suggestion

I had got my ACS done when I was having 3.7 years of experience and had applied for Victoria state sponsorship which was rejected by them. I'm planning to apply again and now the scenario is that my professional experience is increased to 5+ years but with the same company.

Can anyone please let me know If I need to get the ACS done again to claim 5 extra points or can I use the one which I have with 3+ years of experience and just show a new statutory declaration with experience updated in that?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

mustafa.iqbal87 said:


> Its been more than 12 weeks since I got the reference number for the Victoria application.
> Should I email them and seek for the outcome or shall I wait longer for them to reply?
> I applied on 6 September 2017.


Did u check ur EOI status ? Is it still under submitted status ?

Most of us received email on the last working day of 12th week (Invitation or decline) ,so wait till Monday if u don't receive the email then do inquire about the status.

Btw, what's ur code ?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Is Victoria also inviting Systems Analyst after 12 weeks or it's just other professions who are getting invited?


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Does anyone know if we have to get our years of experience stated in assessment outcome letter from Engineers Australia (EA) before applying to Vic nomination to verify their minimum requirement of experience when apply or it’s not mandatory? Because I couldn’t find such information regarding it on their website. 

Thanks





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

mhr123 said:


> Did u check ur EOI status ? Is it still under submitted status ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




May I know what to you mean by working day? It’s not a 12 week (normal week or calendar week) or it’s a 12 weeks of business days in the week?

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moymoy_palaboy (Dec 9, 2017)

You need to re apply for the ACS Skills assessment again as it was only effective as of the issue date.

Cheers


----------



## moymoy_palaboy (Dec 9, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Does anyone know if we have to get our years of experience stated in assessment outcome letter from Engineers Australia (EA) before applying to Vic nomination to verify their minimum requirement of experience when apply or it’s not mandatory? Because I couldn’t find such information regarding it on their website.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Yes, you need to have an assessment first stating the "skilled" start date before you apply for the State Nomination.


----------



## mustafa.iqbal87 (Aug 19, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> Did u check ur EOI status ? Is it still under submitted status ?
> 
> Most of us received email on the last working day of 12th week (Invitation or decline) ,so wait till Monday if u don't receive the email then do inquire about the status.
> 
> Btw, what's ur code ?


Yea I just checked EOI and it is under submitted status. What does that mean is it still under submitted status? Yea i will wait one or two weeks more perhaps.
It's for mechanical engineer


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello All
I have got the pre-invite from VIC on day before. Working on the documents to get it uploaded and get the nomination document filled in. Iam a PM with little analyst skills and hence modifying my resume to suite the need. Hope i can get the nomination approved. with the given trend, i don't expect the nomination approved before Feb'18


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Hello All
> I have got the pre-invite from VIC on day before. Working on the documents to get it uploaded and get the nomination document filled in. Iam a PM with little analyst skills and hence modifying my resume to suite the need. Hope i can get the nomination approved. with the given trend, i don't expect the nomination approved before Feb'18


Congrats Ram2409!

It took 5 months for your pre-invite from Victora. That's quite long. What can be the reason for this long duration? I thought they send pre-invite within weeks.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

mustafa.iqbal87 said:


> Yea I just checked EOI and it is under submitted status. What does that mean is it still under submitted status? Yea i will wait one or two weeks more perhaps.
> It's for mechanical engineer


As soon as you get invite.. Submitted status will change to Invited and Apply Visa button will get Visible.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

No specific timelines available for state nominations. Even now if i submit the nomination application online tomorrow, max timeline is 12wks for them to revert. Recent trends indicate that the result can go till 10+weeks


----------



## mustafa.iqbal87 (Aug 19, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> mustafa.iqbal87 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I just checked EOI and it is under submitted status. What does that mean is it still under submitted status? Yea i will wait one or two weeks more perhaps.
> ...


Thanks i will check..by the way i need to ask you bro that if I want to update my EOI in terms of experience, further, can I do now and inform them for the same EOI...i mean update and inform live in victoria or shall I just wait and see the outcome based on applied. I am afraid that any update will result in further delay and might put my application based on current 5 years of minimum req or hold.


----------



## mustafa.iqbal87 (Aug 19, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Does anyone know if we have to get our years of experience stated in assessment outcome letter from Engineers Australia (EA) before applying to Vic nomination to verify their minimum requirement of experience when apply or it’s not mandatory? Because I couldn’t find such information regarding it on their website.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


It is not mandatory and not advisable(if u have less than 3 years off shore exp) unless a state ask for that you should be able to proof two years of work. live in victoria does not so relax.
What happen usually is if you get let say 3 years exp from engineer australia then there is no assurity border might accept those three years.. So do it with border aus once u have the invitation.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello mhr123
I could see your VIC preinvite got approved only after 11-12 weeks. I understand their SLA is 12 weeks, and seems they have taken the last drop of it to confirm the news to you..ah ? 

Is this a regular trend ?


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

saw some 65+5 261112 got invited, though for some reason it skipped me.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

I am currently in process of applying Vic State Sponsorship application it asks for English language test and its marks. I have got PTE marks should I write PTE score or write equivalent Bands in each and in the overall score.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

molaboy said:


> saw some 65+5 261112 got invited, though for some reason it skipped me.


I hope they look at your case. May be something must be different could be english scores or exp.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

aussiedream87 said:


> I hope they look at your case. May be something must be different could be english scores or exp.


yeah man, im just being optimistic at this point the backlog is around my time now for 65+5.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Guys,

Happy to inform that I got my VIC 190 invite today! 
Thanks to this great forum that has become a guide to all of us.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vincyf1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform that I got my VIC 190 invite today!
> Thanks to this great forum that has become a guide to all of us.


Congratulations buddy! \m/


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

vincyf1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform that I got my VIC 190 invite today!
> Thanks to this great forum that has become a guide to all of us.


congrats, i would have taken 189 though with those points.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

molaboy said:


> congrats, i would have taken 189 though with those points.




Buddy, my Skill was not eligible for 189.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

vincyf1 said:


> Buddy, my Skill was not eligible for 189.


that explains why buddy.


----------



## DK88 (Nov 9, 2017)

Can you post your code &
points breakup.


vincyf1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform that I got my VIC 190 invite today!
> Thanks to this great forum that has become a guide to all of us.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

DK88 said:


> Can you post your code &
> points breakup.


Its in his signature

Age: 30 Points
PTE-A: 16 July 2017 Overall Score: 90 - 20 Points
ACS: 05 Oct 2017 +ve Assessment (262111)
Education: 15 Points
Work Exp: 10 Points
VIC State Nomination: 5 Points
Total Points: 80
VIC 190 EOI Submitted: 06 Oct 2017
VIC Pre-Invite: 20 Oct 2017
VIC Application: 21 Oct 2017
ITA: 12 Dec 2017


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Buddy, my Skill was not eligible for 189.


Congrats Bro .


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello Mhr123, 
Am i reading your timelines correctly? Have you applied for both SS and withdrawn one and later re-applied, and got both pre-invites and got invited for one....hmm..so many and if i have to sum it up, you are invited in VIC and in visa processing ?


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Congrats mate. Thats not bad, given the trend that it takes 10-11 weeks for one to get the nomination approved these days, and yours is only 8 weeks. 
Hope they carry the same trend in submitted applications. I have submitted nomination application on Dec 12th.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Hello Mhr123,
> Am i reading your timelines correctly? Have you applied for both SS and withdrawn one and later re-applied, and got both pre-invites and got invited for one....hmm..so many and if i have to sum it up, *you are invited in VIC and in visa processing *?


 Exactly.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> Exactly.


OK. So visa lodged, and for which state - NSW or VIC ? 

Ram


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> OK. So visa lodged, and for which state - NSW or VIC ?
> 
> Ram


I got nomination from VIC ... so i didn't accept Pre Inv of NSW. At the moment, i am filing the Application for Visa Grant.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

hello everyone , its being a long wait for me . I have submitted 190 under 261311 on 02/05/2017 . till now no update .I have 60 + 5 point . age 25 edu 15 eng 10 work ex- 10 . Any predictions abt the invitation .. I was inactive since long ..


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Roy2017 said:


> hello everyone , its being a long wait for me . I have submitted 190 under 261311 on 02/05/2017 . till now no update .I have 60 + 5 point . age 25 edu 15 eng 10 work ex- 10 . Any predictions abt the invitation .. I was inactive since long ..


My gut feeling ..NSW prefers PTE 20 takers, and Vic not going down below 65+5 at this point of time....60+5 may be a long wait still...
Any chance of improving score by PTE, do so...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravkap2885 (Oct 22, 2017)

Any one for 263111 with 65+5 got the invite after october 2017


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm wondering if I apply today, would I get invited within this financial year?

Points without VIC State Sponsorship: 65
ACS Experience: 8+
IELTS Equivalent of PTE: I guess 7.5 (PTE overall score is 76)
ANZSCO: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> I'm wondering if I apply today, would I get invited within this financial year?
> 
> Points without VIC State Sponsorship: 65
> ACS Experience: 8+
> ...


For ICT skills, VIC will first issue an invite to "Apply for VIC nomination" (usually referred as Pre-Invite) and after lodging an application with them within 14 days, they can take upto 12 weeks to make a decision. 

Now, the Pre-invite itself is unpredictable and depends on factors such as Experience, number of applications with 70 points and above, Market demand in VIC for your skillset, etc. 

That said, dont be disappointed as the chances are high that 65 pointers with good experience have got the invites sooner. Some of them within a month, and others in a few months' time. 

Also, with respect to your English Language score, note that individual score for Reading, Listening, Speaking and Writing are considered for points calculation and not the overall score. To claim 10 points for English, score in each component should be 65+.


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I applied for Victoria state sponsorship on 13th July 2017. Till now I have not received invitation for apply. I have 70 points including 5 points of state. Also, my English proficiency is Proficient English. 

Please share some insights on the invitations at this stage, current trend and any clauses to choose Superior English candidates above Proficient candidates?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sun29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for Victoria state sponsorship on 13th July 2017. Till now I have not received invitation for apply. I have 70 points including 5 points of state. Also, my English proficiency is Proficient English.
> 
> ...


We cant predict state sponsorship and states invite as in when required.


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Got the invite on Friday!!!! 
My score was 70 and I am trying for the anzesco code 262111.

Now to the visa application procedure. I was waiting for the invite to pop in for the medical check up and PCC. 

Right now I have generated the HAP id and the referral letter for the medical procedure and the PCC is on the way.

Fingers crossed to ensure that the visa is applied before feb'18

Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kknair said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got the invite on Friday!!!!
> My score was 70 and I am trying for the anzesco code 262111.
> ...




Congratulations buddy!


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Congratulations buddy!


Thanks mate

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Kknair said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got the invite on Friday!!!!
> My score was 70 and I am trying for the anzesco code 262111.
> ...


Cool. When was the pre-invite received?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Cool. When was the pre-invite received?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Received the pre invite on last week of October.Filed the application for VIC on the same day itself.

My experience points increased by 5 points making a total of 70 without the state nomination on November; on communicating the same with the Vic team they reaffirmed that a reply will be received within 12 weeks (counting from October last week) .

Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Kknair said:


> Hi,
> 
> Received the pre invite on last week of October.Filed the application for VIC on the same day itself.
> 
> ...


Super...less than 7 weeks..

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Veterans,

I have a confusion regarding updating my EOI and I need some clarification. I will highly appreciate your feedback guys!

As per current trends VIC and NSW are inviting 261312 developer programmers with 70 points these day.

Currently I am clamming only 65 (60 + 5) in my EOI, however, I can claim 70 points because my total experience is reaching to 5 years as per ACS soon.

But I have marked one of my 5 months experience as irrelevant in my EOI although it is +vely assessed by acs. Following are my employments in EOI

1. 1.5 years - from 2016 to current
2. 1.5 years - in 2014 to 0216
3. Only 5 months in 2014 (I have marked this irrelevant) 
4. 1.5 years - in 2013 to 2014
Total = 4.7 years + 5 months = 5 years

Reason of marking irrelevant: 
1. I have not paid tax for this 5 months duration because my employer was not deducting taxes, so my tax document does not show income including this duration.

2. The employer was paying us salary in TWO Bank checks for every month, which I used to submit in my Bank account, so my bank statement shows TWO credits for each month with title 'Outward Clearing'. It does not say like salary transfer etc. 

But I have the following for this 5 months employment as a proof.

1. Experience Letter showing all duties and have been assessed by ACS
2. Salary letter signed by HR
3. Confirmation letter.
4. Bank Statement showing credits of two checks with title 'Outward clearing'.

My Questions: 
1. Is this enough to prove this particular employment if I mark it Relevant in my EOI and I get the pre-invite with 70 points?
2. Will the State reject my pre-invitation because I do not have tax return proof. And my bank statement also shows two credits for each month with unclear titles.
3. I am unnecessary afraid and this bank statement and experience letters are enough and I should mark it Relevant. It is even not my current employment it is an old employment from 2014.
4. I should not be worried even if the state rejects my pre-invite because I can submit a new EOI after few months and will mark this employment irrelevant. I will get pre-invite again and will not be rejected this time.

I am not able to wait 5 months more by keeping this employment irrelevant because I am getting impatient, and who knows this trend may also change in future. 

I will be grateful for any kind of clarification.


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Super...less than 7 weeks..
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Yes,

I was expecting it by the end of Jan but I guess the guys at VIC are motoring before the Christmas holidays.

Thanks


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## walzmin (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi All, Few doubts on Victoria state sponsorship -
1. As I understand after getting Vic invite, I need to update Victoria on receiving PR. They seem to have no direct link with DIBP so what if I don't update Victoria about my PR?
2. What if I change city after getting PR and don't inform Victoria? Is it recommended to inform Victoria or just don't update about getting PR and change in city.


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

walzmin said:


> Hi All, Few doubts on Victoria state sponsorship -
> 1. As I understand after getting Vic invite, I need to update Victoria on receiving PR. They seem to have no direct link with DIBP so what if I don't update Victoria about my PR?
> 2. What if I change city after getting PR and don't inform Victoria? Is it recommended to inform Victoria or just don't update about getting PR and change in city.


There is a popular saying in our language (Bengali) which when translated in English looks like "there is no knowledge greater than stealing till you get caught". 

If you want to hide information from Vic then you are most welcome but nobody knows when it can go wrong and come back and hit you. 

Please do not hit back on me for being straight . 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

VIC mates, 
There is a whatsapp group thats up and running for VIC state aspirants. Please join there - https://chat.whatsapp.com/HRkZkPBSKQn6ND3qivXPRK


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> VIC mates,
> There is a whatsapp group thats up and running for VIC state aspirants. Please join there - https://chat.whatsapp.com/HRkZkPBSKQn6ND3qivXPRK


Joined. 
Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

walzmin said:


> Hi All, Few doubts on Victoria state sponsorship -
> 
> 1. As I understand after getting Vic invite, I need to update Victoria on receiving PR. They seem to have no direct link with DIBP so what if I don't update Victoria about my PR?
> 
> 2. What if I change city after getting PR and don't inform Victoria? Is it recommended to inform Victoria or just don't update about getting PR and change in city.




I am guessing that this may impact if you ever apply for Resident Return or Australian Citizenship. Why take chances and risk being on the wrong side? VIC is at the top in terms of any parameters you are looking to migrate to Australia for. In fact, expenses can be on the lower side too. 

The amount of scrutiny that DIBP does should alone convince you of the fact that these small things can affect your future in the country in a big way. 

Don’t mean to Scare you here but if you are using their nomination points then you are bound by their conditions too - one of which is residing for 2 years in VIC.


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi All,

I know this thread is for Victoria nomination. I am having a general question. I have received approval from NSW on my pre-invite and they have asked me to file Visa for Subclass-190 in Skillselect website. 

My question is how much time it takes fro DIBP to take decision on the case provided all the required documents are submitted. My details are as below.

AZESCO: 261312
ACS positive. 4 th October
Age: 25 points
Experience: 15 points
Degree: 15 points
English: 10 points

Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)

EOI filed: 07/ Oct /2017
NSW Pre-invite: 20/10/2017
Documents filed: 31/10/2017
ITA(NSW Approval): 22/12/2017


Thanks,
Nishant Aggarwal


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know this thread is for Victoria nomination. I am having a general question. I have received approval from NSW on my pre-invite and they have asked me to file Visa for Subclass-190 in Skillselect website.
> 
> ...


I think state nominations are processed on priority basis. However, they still take close to 2 months for Direct Grant. Depends on the CO and how soon he/she is able to verify your documents. You can get it as soon as 30 days as well. Just hope for the best!


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Vincyf1,

Thanks for the reply. 

Going by the DIBP timelines shared on website, they say atleast 8 months for processing but i really hope they take lesser than that and optimistically what you said about 2 months. :tea:

Thanks again,

Nishant



vincyf1 said:


> I think state nominations are processed on priority basis. However, they still take close to 2 months for Direct Grant. Depends on the CO and how soon he/she is able to verify your documents. You can get it as soon as 30 days as well. Just hope for the best!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> Hi Vincyf1,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. Those timelines are an average and many have had CO contacts and verifications done. It accounts for all that. Direct Grant generally is without both.


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Sorry, I am putting a lot many questions, What is Direct Grant and how it is different from regular processing ?

Please explain.

Thanks




vincyf1 said:


> Yes. Those timelines are an average and many have had CO contacts and verifications done. It accounts for all that. Direct Grant generally is without both.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> Sorry, I am putting a lot many questions, What is Direct Grant and how it is different from regular processing ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Direct grant is just a visa grant without the Case Officer contacting you. Other process a CO will contact and then there will be a delay every time that happens.


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

Hi All,
Just want to know about the list of documents required for filling Visa application under SC190 for person with family (wife and kid).
Also, is there any particular format/nomenclature in which documents should be named before uploading them.

Documents I am aware of are below, please let me know if I am missing anything

1.Attested Passport copies of all family members
2.PCC for all family members
3.PTE/IELTS marksheet
4.English proof for the spouse-Letter from the University or English(PTE/IELTS) exam
5.Citizenship proof-for india it would be Aadhar Card
6.Marriage Certificate

7.Medical report for all family members-Doctor/Medical profession will be sending it directly to the DIBP
8.Education documents -Is it required?
9.Documents for Professional Job Experience -Is it required

Thanks and Regards,
Raman


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raman2017 said:


> Hi All,
> Just want to know about the list of documents required for filling Visa application under SC190 for person with family (wife and kid).
> Also, is there any particular format/nomenclature in which documents should be named before uploading them.
> 
> ...


Hey, there is a good post about docs required, by Vikaschandra, check it out. It lists all.


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

Hi, Thanks for reverting quickly. Can you please provide link if possible.


----------



## ashish0523 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi expacts

I have submitted my EOI on 2nd oct for 190 Vic

Do you have any idea when I will get pre invitation?

My details are:
Job code: Software engineer 
Point 65+5


Thanks in advance!


----------



## shavu (May 24, 2015)

Kknair said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got the invite on Friday!!!!
> My score was 70 and I am trying for the anzesco code 262111.
> ...


Hello, can you please share the email title?


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

shavu said:


> Hello, can you please share the email title?


It says

You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect

Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## shavu (May 24, 2015)

Kknair said:


> It says
> 
> You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## shavu (May 24, 2015)

I know its a blunder, I missed the invite email now it's already late. What should be my next step:

1. Shall I do communication with VIC?
2. Shall I resubmit my EOI - What is the procedure?
3. Other suggestion

Experts please advice!


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

shavu said:


> I know its a blunder, I missed the invite email now it's already late. What should be my next step:
> 
> 1. Shall I do communication with VIC?
> 2. Shall I resubmit my EOI - What is the procedure?
> ...


You mean you missed checking emails for 60 days.....

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi Guys, I have applied for VIC state sponsorship with 65+5 points on 29th September. 
Can anybody with same time frame let me know about their application status? Can any senior/experienced member let me know the time frame to get a pre-invite with 65+5 points?
I have even worked in Victoria for 10 months. Please refer to my signature for more details. Kind Regards.


----------



## shavu (May 24, 2015)

Ram2409 said:


> You mean you missed checking emails for 60 days.....
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


I just missed that LUCKY email :-( , Can I resubmit the VIC eoi ?


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, this is more an update from my side. I received my VIC state nomination invite on 6 Dec and I've submitted my application and awaiting the results. Check my signature for time frames


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mjke1337 said:


> Hi Guys, I have applied for VIC state sponsorship with 65+5 points on 29th September.
> Can anybody with same time frame let me know about their application status? Can any senior/experienced member let me know the time frame to get a pre-invite with 65+5 points?
> I have even worked in Victoria for 10 months. Please refer to my signature for more details. Kind Regards.


Well for states we cannot predict as of now yet. Why don't you apply for NSW as they are calling people with 20 in English and have 65+5 points as of now. But, again timeframes are subject to change in each case so kindly stay positive and hope for the best.


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

shavu said:


> I just missed that LUCKY email :-( , Can I resubmit the VIC eoi ?


May not be the same case I experienced, but you can try emailing them and explain that you missed the mail.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1376737-always-check-your-skillselect.html

In my case, I did not received any mail, only shows an update in my EOI that's why I missed it. Then I emailed them and they gave me additional 1 week.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> mjke1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, I have applied for VIC state sponsorship with 65+5 points on 29th September.
> ...



Thanks for the advice. I have applied for NSW state sponsorship last month. Hoping for the best. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Dvdb (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Recieved VIC PR 190 nomination (including DIBP invite).

•Applied via VIC website 18th Aug 2017
•Correspondance recieved on 22 Aug that application is under review.
• Invitation 3 Jan 2018

Mechanical Engineer ( 233512)
65 (+5) Points
6 years experience (offshore)
10 pt IELTS

I am going to proceed with application as the 189 for 65pts seems far off.

Best of luck!


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> Hi everyone, this is more an update from my side. I received my VIC state nomination invite on 6 Dec and I've submitted my application and awaiting the results. Check my signature for time frames


Congrats. Seems like you were expecting the result and prepared all documents for speedy visa lodging ah ?


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

My husband got recently VIC 190 invitation to apply.
I am currently doing my MAsters in IT in melbourne and my husband is main applicant.
im planning to submit following documents:

Primary Applicant (My Husband):
1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. PTE Score report
4. EA skill assessment
5. Educational Docs
6. Skilled Employment Docs
a. Statutory Declaration form( what is this?)
b. IT returns for all years
c. Employment Certificate on company letter head
d. Payslips
e. Company Id card
7. PCC (India, USA, Aus)
8. Form80
9. Form1221
10. Passport size Photo
11. Marriage Certificate
12. Resume


Partner(Myself) :

1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. Educational Docs
4. PCC (India, Aus)
5. Form80
6. Form1221
7. Passport size Photo
8.Functional Engish proof(what is eligible)

Relationship proof docs(Marriage is more than a year):

1. Marriage certifiate
2. Passport last pages with each others name in passports as spouse

I have couple of questions:
1. What is this Statutory document? Is it compulsory for both me and my husband? I ahve already downloaded it but dont know about is it compulsory or not?
2. What should I submit as proof of my functional english ? As I have finished 1.5 year in study in Aus n doing my last sem, unofficial transcript is fine? I have also done ELICOS in Aus so should I inlcude that too?
3.My IELTS date was 17 jan 2015. My score was 5.5 band overall(no band less than 5). So with 3 years validity, if I submit it before 17 Jan-2018 then will it be valid?
4.I watched couple videos about 190 application procedure which was for single applicant. How to upload spouse documents in Immiaccount? would it be with my husbands account or separate account?
5.Is it compulsory to upload all the documents with one sitting I mean when you do application? or i can first completed application only and then submit documents later as I might be missing some documents? How many days I have to submit documents after submitting application?
6.Is it ok to do medical after appliying for visa?
Please let me know If im missing any documents as I am planing to apply on this weekend.
By following this forum I have found that the members have wealth of knowledge when it comes to Immigration related queries so I am quite confident about getting informative response.


----------



## shavu (May 24, 2015)

churek said:


> May not be the same case I experienced, but you can try emailing them and explain that you missed the mail.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1376737-always-check-your-skillselect.html
> 
> In my case, I did not received any mail, only shows an update in my EOI that's why I missed it. Then I emailed them and they gave me additional 1 week.


Thanks for your response.


----------



## dgr8swati (Apr 11, 2017)

DrSylvie said:


> My husband got recently VIC 190 invitation to apply.
> I am currently doing my MAsters in IT in melbourne and my husband is main applicant.
> im planning to submit following documents:
> 
> ...


I am a junior member of the forum. Still, I would share my response.


1. Statutory Document is for primary applicant only. This is required when you don't have a reference letter from the employer.
2. Usually institution certificate of English Works which shows your duration of the course and medium of instruction. It is called "English Medium Certificate"
3. Validity is I guess 2 years for IELTS
4. There will be one immiacount.
5. You can upload documents in parts. Usually, it is valid for 2 months.
6. You can do health even after submission of application


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dgr8swati said:


> I am a junior member of the forum. Still, I would share my response.
> 
> 
> 1. Statutory Document is for primary applicant only. This is required when you don't have a reference letter from the employer.
> ...


the questions have already been answered
If you would have found any answer missing or wrong and then interjected, it was understandable.


Your advise for point 3 is wrong . It's 3 years

5. You can upload documents even till the last day of the grant. I do not know from where you have got this figure of 2 months . The only restrictions is on the number of documents you can upload voluntarily 

Cheers


----------



## dgr8swati (Apr 11, 2017)

I have already mentioned that I am junior member.
Also I have said its my responses not my suggestion. 
And I m not the only one who does blunder. 
It was a blunder but I have valid invitation points.
If it is so, allow only MARA Agents to reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dgr8swati said:


> I have already mentioned that I am junior member.
> Also I have said its my responses not my suggestion.
> And I m not the only one who does blunder.
> It was a blunder but I have valid invitation points.
> If it is so, allow only MARA Agents to reply.


You do not help the member or yourself by giving half baked answers to questions which have already been answered fully

Had the questions still been unanswered, and you would have ventured to answer, it was understandable 

If you still want to keep doing so, please go ahead
I am sure the members would appreciate and greatly benefit from your advice

I am active on the forum for another couple of days only as my holidays are getting over and would be replying only to questions posted for me specifically on the thread given in my signature or PM

Cheers


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

what happens if I put my EOI on hold?

1. will i retain my DOE when I decided to resume?
2. I assume the points will be recalculated when I resume based on age and experience


----------



## shavu (May 24, 2015)

If you missed responding on the pre-invite, are you still eligible to resubmit the EOI for the Vic state ? If so, what is the procedure, canceling the existing one and submit fresh?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shavu said:


> If you missed responding on the pre-invite, are you still eligible to resubmit the EOI for the Vic state ? If so, what is the procedure, canceling the existing one and submit fresh?


Create a new EOI and wait for a pre invite again
You can withdraw your old EOI

I am presuming you are a ICT applicant

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

molaboy said:


> what happens if I put my EOI on hold?
> 
> 1. will i retain my DOE when I decided to resume?
> 2. I assume the points will be recalculated when I resume based on age and experience


Both are correct

But if the points change when you reactivate your EOI, then you lose seniority and the DOE is reset to the current date 
That would happen in normal course also

Cheers


----------



## shavu (May 24, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Create a new EOI and wait for a pre invite again
> You can withdraw your old EOI
> 
> I am presuming you are a ICT applicant
> ...


Yes, Thanks!


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello guys, posting a doubt. Can I claim 5 points for Australian work experience under below circumstances? :

I worked for 11 months in Australia, went back to my home country, returned back and started working again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> Hello guys, posting a doubt. Can I claim 5 points for Australian work experience under below circumstances? :
> 
> I worked for 11 months in Australia, went back to my home country, returned back and started working again.


The experience need not be at 1 stretch or even with a single employer 
It can be a combination 
But you should have the evidence for each job and should have worked legally 

Cheers


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> mjke1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys, posting a doubt. Can I claim 5 points for Australian work experience under below circumstances? :
> ...




Thanks a lot newbienz. Have a good day.


----------



## Rogerwill (Sep 13, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Can anyone help to predict my chance of getting invitation for 190 VIC SS, below are my conditions:
ANZSCO: 261313 
Points include SS : 70
Currently I have got an offer of the related occupation in VIC while I am an offshore applicant.

Many Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rogerwill said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Can anyone help to predict my chance of getting invitation for 190 VIC SS, below are my conditions:
> ANZSCO: 261313
> ...


You have a decent score of 65 without SS as well as a job offer

I am sure that VIC will seriously apply their mind to your application 

But one can never be sure in such cases as the actual basis for nomination is shrouded in mystery 

In the meantime talk to your employer to get them to sponsor your 189 or 457 visa


Cheers


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Is form 80 and form 1221 mandatory for 190. I have lodged the application via immi account yesterday. I would like to know the expected timeline of completion fo the process as well. Even though they say it's 8 months what is the realistic time on this

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

How is the job market in Victoria (Melbourne) for IT professionals?


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

sathish4sree said:


> How is the job market in Victoria (Melbourne) for IT professionals?


From what I have heard the job market start buzzing at around April 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kknair said:


> Is form 80 and form 1221 mandatory for 190. I have lodged the application via immi account yesterday. I would like to know the expected timeline of completion fo the process as well. Even though they say it's 8 months what is the realistic time on this
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


According to Immi the Main applicant has to have Form 80 and other dependents older than 18 has to have 1221 and 80 BUT its recommended to also complete 1221 for the main applicant just to make sure the CO doesn't request it and cause a delay


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> According to Immi the Main applicant has to have Form 80 and other dependents older than 18 has to have 1221 and 80 BUT its recommended to also complete 1221 for the main applicant just to make sure the CO doesn't request it and cause a delay


Thanks for the info. I haven't uploaded 80 and 1221 yet might do it during the weekend. So hopefully will be able to log a complete application.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi 

Even 70+5 points are waiting those who are having PTE - 10. What I have obseved is that especially the role - 261313 - they are sending invites only whoever has PTE - 20. They are not considering overall points levl. They are considering overall point + PTE 20 points. This is happening only for the role 261313. For the other role they are sending invite even if you have PTE 10. This trend is really worried for the role softwate engineer role 261313. Same as well in NSW also.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Just submitted EOI for Victoria (190 class) with 80 points including State sponsorship. Job code Software Tester- 261314.

PTE: 20, Degree: 15, Work exp: 5, Partner skill: 5, Age: 30, SS: 5


Age: 30 points PTE : 20 Points
Assessment: Applied on 9th Nov 2017 under Software tester, result awaited. (10points expected)
Partner skill- 5 Points
Bachelors: Engineering in E.C (15 points)
EOI submission pending (190 Victoria)


----------



## DK88 (Nov 9, 2017)

Any pre invites this week ?


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

I have 65 with SS for 261312, please let me know how much time takes me to get pre invite as I have already waited 5 months.


----------



## raghavcv (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi All,

Need your inputs and suggestions as i have few queries regarding my 'State Sponsorship' and Thanks in Advance.

Current Scenario:
* Applied for 'Victoria SS' with 65 points under Systems Analyst (261112) 
* Have very little hope of getting Invite from Victoria as its already been 6 months and many high pointers in pool

Queries:
* Please suggest other New States where you feel the probability of Invite is higher (thinking of Queensland - Brisbane and South Australia - Adelaide) ?
* How to go about EOI process for this New State i.e. should i create a New EOI or update existing EOI? Please details out steps for updating EOI (Incase)?

with regards
Raghav


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

raghavcv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your inputs and suggestions as i have few queries regarding my 'State Sponsorship' and Thanks in Advance.
> 
> ...




Your best resource to find advise is the state websites themselves where they have detailed the eligibility and process for applying to their state nomination.


----------



## raghavcv (Dec 22, 2016)

vincyf1 said:


> Your best resource to find advise is the state websites themselves where they have detailed the eligibility and process for applying to their state nomination.


Yeah, i went thru few state sites and did not find positive response. Hence thought of checking with others. Thanks for the response.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

raghavcv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your inputs and suggestions as i have few queries regarding my 'State Sponsorship' and Thanks in Advance.
> 
> ...


Is it 65 + 5 point (state nomination) ?

Thanks !!


----------



## raghavcv (Dec 22, 2016)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Is it 65 + 5 point (state nomination) ?
> 
> Thanks !!


No, it is (60 + 5 ) points ..

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

raghavcv said:


> No, it is (60 + 5 ) points ..
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Apart from VIC and NSW there is no other state providing nomination option for 261312.

Thanks !!


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

mohanraopk said:


> I have 65 with SS for 261312, please let me know how much time takes me to get pre invite as I have already waited 5 months.


Same boat bro, waiting since 28th of September, be positive. My code is 261313.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

raghavcv said:


> No, it is (60 + 5 ) points ..
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


What's your point break-up?


----------



## raghavcv (Dec 22, 2016)

benisrael said:


> What's your point break-up?


Age - 25, English - 20, Education - 15, Work Exp - 0 points .. ACS considered only 1 year work experience out of total 7 years as I have Non-IT education .

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

raghavcv said:


> Age - 25, English - 20, Education - 15, Work Exp - 0 points .. ACS considered only 1 year work experience out of total 7 years as I have Non-IT education .
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


sad


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

raghavcv said:


> Age - 25, English - 20, Education - 15, Work Exp - 0 points .. ACS considered only 1 year work experience out of total 7 years as I have Non-IT education .
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


You may have better chance if you clearly state your experience of 7 years, thought it was not considered by ACS. 

Your ANZCO code is?


----------



## raghavcv (Dec 22, 2016)

benisrael said:


> You may have better chance if you clearly state your experience of 7 years, thought it was not considered by ACS.
> 
> Your ANZCO code is?


System Analyst .. i have indicated 6 years as non-relevant in my EOI for victoria ss .. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

raghavcv said:


> System Analyst .. i have indicated 6 years as non-relevant in my EOI for victoria ss ..
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


They usually deduct just 4 years for people with non-relevant education, at least you should have got 2 years of relevant experience. Hopefully you get invited for Vic or NSW. All the best!


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Seniors,

I am planning to apply for Vic Nomination as i am working in my nominated occupation for last 1 year. I have 75 points including state nomination. 

I am living in Victoria for last 5 years as well.

Occupation: 261312

Can please anyone suggest if i am missing anything or any advise anyone can offer before i submit my application ? Thanks


----------



## rajananoop (Jan 13, 2018)

Uzi19 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Vic Nomination as i am working in my nominated occupation for last 1 year. I have 75 points including state nomination.
> 
> ...


You can apply for 189 and 190.

Victoria needs minimum 3 year of experience for ICT occupations.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Uzi19 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Vic Nomination as i am working in my nominated occupation for last 1 year. I have 75 points including state nomination.
> 
> ...


Which visa are you currently on ?
Is your total experience only 1 year , or just the VUC is 1 year ?


Cheers


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Which visa are you currently on ?
> Is your total experience only 1 year , or just the VUC is 1 year ?
> 
> 
> Cheers


I am on 485. My Total and Vic Expreince is 1 year only in my nominatied occpation. I checked the website it says i can apply direct if i have a job offer or currently working in the occupation.

please guide me ?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Uzi19 said:


> I am on 485. My Total and Vic Expreince is 1 year only in my nominatied occpation. I checked the website it says i can apply direct if i have a job offer or currently working in the occupation.
> 
> please guide me ?
> 
> Thanks.


You are eligible to apply directly
Go ahead
The process and the documents required are given in their website

Ask, if you are having any specific doubts when submitting the application or preparing the documents 

Cheers


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are eligible to apply directly
> Go ahead
> The process and the documents required are given in their website
> 
> ...


Hi Sir. 

Thanks for your quick reply. I am on 485 temporary Visa not a 457 visa pathway. 

Their website still says 3 years minimum experience i am just confused on this part ?

Please let me know

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Uzi19 said:


> Hi Sir.
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply. I am on 485 temporary Visa not a 457 visa pathway.
> 
> ...


I am also not sure, bust as there are no fees for the application, you can lodge an application 
Maximum they will not grant the 190
You may also get lucky and they may relax the conditions 

You don’t lose anything in trying except some time in paperwork

Cheers


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> Just submitted EOI for Victoria (190 class) with 80 points including State sponsorship. Job code Software Tester- 261314.
> 
> PTE: 20, Degree: 15, Work exp: 5, Partner skill: 5, Age: 30, SS: 5
> 
> ...


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.



Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.



Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:



 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,



 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,



 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,



 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria,



 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.



Nominated skilled migrants are required to live and work in Victoria for the first two years of their nominated visa. In assessing an application, the Victorian Government considers how well an applicant can demonstrate a commitment to settling in Victoria, such as connections with Australia through family, friends, previous travel, study or employment.



We need to ensure that nominated migrants have the necessary resources, support and commitment to successfully migrate to Victoria and, in this case, it has been determined that your application did not adequately demonstrate your commitment to Victoria.



There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Home Affairs’ website for alternative visa pathways: Australian Government Department of Home Affairs.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.



Please quote Reference Number: SS-2018-00373 in all of your communication to us.



Kind regards,

Skilled and Business Migration Program

Trade

Department of Economic Development, Jobs, Transport and Resources

Level 33, 121 Exhibition Street Melbourne, GPO Box 4509 Melbourne, Victoria, Melbourne, 3000

www.liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au |

T: 03 9651 9756 | [email protected]


Can someone advise on this


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is nothing to advise

Your sponsorship request has been denied

You may try again after 6 months and in the meantim look at other states or 189 options, if available 

Cheers


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Avis,

Does your job code falls in Engineering or Construction?

I came to know this is temporarily stopped till first or second week of February.

Also when did you apply and with how many points?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Imnikita (Aug 19, 2017)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After how many days they reponded to your nomination.


----------



## Imnikita (Aug 19, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> expat_user_25 said:
> 
> 
> > Just submitted EOI for Victoria (190 class) with 80 points including State sponsorship. Job code Software Tester- 261314.
> ...


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Imnikita said:


> expat_user_25 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you submitted docs... what is the expected response time by state.. any idea..
> ...


----------



## Immi2018 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi,
What's the status of your application now. I am also electrical engineer waiting for last 4 months.


----------



## Immi2018 (Feb 1, 2018)

Imon said:


> Hey guys,
> I applied for the Vic 190 Invitation with (55+5SS) points as an electrical engineer (233311) about 3 months ago. On the very next day, Victoria asked for the commitment letter and to state the reasons why I prefer the state. After submitting the required doc, Vic notified me that my file had been updated. After that, till now I have not got any response from them.
> 
> My query is that should I inquire about my application by writing mail to them or wait more. How much time it will take to notify me the outcome even though its negative. What chances do I have to get their nomination with 7 band english and 2 years experiences.
> ...


Hi,
Imon, have you received invitation yet?


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

what doucments are needed to submit with VIC nomination application ??? can somebody share their CV (preferably engineer) thanks


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Is 2335 open again?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Umarchodhary said:


> what doucments are needed to submit with VIC nomination application ??? can somebody share their CV (preferably engineer) thanks


The documents should act as evidence of your claims and per requirements on their web-site. 

CV is a standard Australian CV format, please just use google. Dont make it longer than 4 pages.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> what doucments are needed to submit with VIC nomination application ??? can somebody share their CV (preferably engineer) thanks


HI Umar,

Following are the documents:

1. Skilled Declaration (4 pages which can be filled in the word document you get when you click on the link. Fill the details, print, sign and date, scan and keep ready)
2. CV: As Audrey mentioned you can get the format online. Reverse chronological order, can be a mix of the RnR items with some of the specific tasks using the skills you mention. (Again can be found on the live in melbourne website. Search for CV)
3. Skills Assessment Letter from ACS
4. Report of PTE/IELTS or the english test you had taken
The above are mandatory and the following are good to add
5. Educational qualifications document, the one which you had used to get your skills assessment done
6. Employment reference letters (again the same ones which you used for your skills assessment)
7. Passport
8. Name variation affidavit, if applicable

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

i submitted my application to VIC couple of days ago and today they refused my application saying that MY APPLICATION DID NOT ADEQUATLY DEMONSTRATE MY COMMITMENT TO VICTORIA ????


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Umarchodhary said:


> i submitted my application to VIC couple of days ago and today they refused my application saying that MY APPLICATION DID NOT ADEQUATLY DEMONSTRATE MY COMMITMENT TO VICTORIA ????


did you submit commitment to VIC letter?


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> did you submit commitment to VIC letter?


Even if we do t submit it, they will request us to submit one I guess.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> did you submit commitment to VIC letter?


commitement letter is submitted when asked ... while submitting the application you can only check YES option in the question of permanant settlement in VIC


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Umarchodhary said:


> commitement letter is submitted when asked ... while submitting the application you can only check YES option in the question of permanant settlement in VIC




There are a number of cases who were refused on the same grounds, reason was the letter, you can google that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Have an Pre-Invite for VIC, can seniors please let me know how to proceed and what all documents are needed to submit with them...

Help and guidance would be appreciated..


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

pitamdli said:


> Have an Pre-Invite for VIC, can seniors please let me know how to proceed and what all documents are needed to submit with them...
> 
> Help and guidance would be appreciated..


you can refer following post for documents required to be submitted:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...oria-state-sponsorship-1136.html#post13981034


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> you can refer following post for documents required to be submitted:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...oria-state-sponsorship-1136.html#post13981034


Do we need to prove funds as well for Pre-Invite???? I am having 2 dependents.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> HI Umar,
> 
> Following are the documents:
> 
> ...



Do we need to prove funds as well for Pre-Invite???? I am having 2 dependents.


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Do we need to prove funds as well for Pre-Invite???? I am having 2 dependents.


Not during the pre invite stage no

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

pitamdli said:


> Do we need to prove funds as well for Pre-Invite???? I am having 2 dependents.


I think for pre-invite it is not required however couple of members have reported that they have been asked about showing proof of funds.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> I think for pre-invite it is not required however couple of members have reported that they have been asked about showing proof of funds.


Ok and can some one please help me with "Victoria State Sponsership - Letter of Commitment". I saw few post where this was asked to be submitted.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Ok and can some one please help me with "Victoria State Sponsership - Letter of Commitment". I saw few post where this was asked to be submitted.


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Ok and can some one please help me with "Victoria State Sponsership - Letter of Commitment". I saw few post where this was asked to be submitted.


https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0015/225051/Skilled-Declaration.doc

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pitamdli said:


> Do we need to prove funds as well for Pre-Invite???? I am having 2 dependents.


You got an invite? Vic does not require evidence (there is a strange case when it was requested once, but the remaining few thousands never been asked).


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Kknair said:


> https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0015/225051/Skilled-Declaration.doc
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


This is skill deceleration. I am asking for "Victoria State Sponsership - Letter of Commitment". These are two diffrent things.

Anyone who has submitted please...


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> You got an invite? Vic does not require evidence (there is a strange case when it was requested once, but the remaining few thousands never been asked).


Yes got one. Any idea about VIC-Statement of Commitment?? Whats is the format any sample please..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pitamdli said:


> This is skill deceleration. I am asking for "Victoria State Sponsership - Letter of Commitment". These are two diffrent things.
> 
> Anyone who has submitted please...


You can really draft it yourself.... its you reasoning at the end of the day.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kknair said:


> Not during the pre invite stage no
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk



There is no pre-invite stage. 
Not an invite stage. 
Not at lodge stage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no pre-invite stage.
> Not an invite stage.
> Not at lodge stage
> 
> ...


I don't understand!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kknair said:


> I don't understand!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Vic, generally, does not require evidence of funds, as they state on their web-site.


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Vic, generally, does not require evidence of funds, as they state on their web-site.


I thought that's what I said early on! and the purpose of adding the payslips and the bank statements together is to prove that the person trying to lodge the visa is a salaried person and hence is equivalent to an evidence of fund. In the website the amount mentioned is just an estimate of the amount that is required to start off once we land in Aussie.



Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kknair said:


> I thought that's what I said early on! and the purpose of adding the payslips and the bank statements together is to prove that the person trying to lodge the visa is a salaried person and hence is equivalent to an evidence of fund. In the website the amount mentioned is just an estimate of the amount that is required to start off once we land in Aussie.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Well, if you want to attach it, then no one stops you, all these can be helpful as evidence of employment anyhow.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello experts.

My Query: My VIC sponsorship application was filled by migration agent with all the necessary details and I was requested to review and submit it. After reviewing the application, I have clicked "next" and after sometime there was connectivity issue with my internet. 
After sometime when i logged into my VIC account, I couldn't find my application there. My agent was saying that the application got submitted but i'm not sure as i didn't click "submit". 
Is there any way to know if my application got submitted?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Vic, generally, does not require evidence of funds, as they state on their web-site.


Here, in this web page, under finances,
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/skilled-migration-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190 it says, one should have required funds.

Are you telling that the applicant is not required to show evidence of such funds?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DN7C said:


> Here, in this web page, under finances,
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/skilled-migration-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190 it says, one should have required funds.
> 
> Are you telling that the applicant is not required to show evidence of such funds?


I saw it million times. The evidence of these funds has never been require unless new requirements has been implemented.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

they have also updated their web-site, previously it stated at the bottom *evidence is not required, others can confirm.


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> they have also updated their web-site, previously it stated at the bottom *evidence is not required, others can confirm.


So are they a required field from now on!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kknair said:


> So are they a required field from now on!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk




Nope. No such requirement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

It worth asking them by email to confirm. I doubt they would make it compulsory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I saw it million times. The evidence of these funds has never been require unless new requirements has been implemented.


Thanks a lot! 
My agent told that I need to provide evidence if required and that's why I asked.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

How long should the funds be in the bank account? Does it specify the time? and do we need to show while submitting documents or bring it with us on arrival?


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

rhassan said:


> How long should the funds be in the bank account? Does it specify the time? and do we need to show while submitting documents or bring it with us on arrival?


you have to provide the bank statement IF ASKED BY VIC CO from past six months with 30k aud in it for main applicant and if you dependants then add more


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

Umarchodhary said:


> you have to provide the bank statement IF ASKED BY VIC CO from past six months with 30k aud in it for main applicant and if you dependants then add more


This is just up to the invite. Once you have the invite it is all ok right


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> This is just up to the invite. Once you have the invite it is all ok right



buddy are you offshore applicant or onshore. for 60+5 points you got invite right


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

what is the chance for 60+5 points in 261312 code. please let me know


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

I am offshore with 60+5 but I do have a job offer within VIC which I think is the big reason I got the invite


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It worth asking them by email to confirm. I doubt they would make it compulsory
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sure. They don't require any evidence for the funds which we declare in nomination.

DOE - 4/06/2017**Points - 65+5**PTE-10**Pre-Invite - 6/11/2017**Invite - 6/12/2017**Visa Lodged - 29/12/2017

Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karthik4overseas said:


> I am sure. They don't require any evidence for the funds which we declare in nomination.
> 
> DOE - 4/06/2017**Points - 65+5**PTE-10**Pre-Invite - 6/11/2017**Invite - 6/12/2017**Visa Lodged - 29/12/2017
> 
> Grant - :fingerscrossed:


I agree.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I applied for Victoria EOI in skill select with 75 points (including ss) for 261112 code... Do I need to apply anywhere else? or just wait for invite from Victoria for further Invite.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I applied for Victoria EOI in skill select with 75 points (including ss) for 261112 code... Do I need to apply anywhere else? or just wait for invite from Victoria for further Invite.



You just need to wait now. If VIC picks your application, you will get a correspondence email from SkillSelect. Login to your skillselect account to read the invitation letter for state sponsorship nomination. Every 7-10days Vic selects few applications and send invite.
Then you would need to submit the required documents through Vic’s website by creating an account there.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

expat_user_25 said:


> You just need to wait now. If VIC picks your application, you will get a correspondence email from SkillSelect. Login to your skillselect account to read the invitation letter for state sponsorship nomination. Every 7-10days Vic selects few applications and send invite.
> Then you would need to submit the required documents through Vic’s website by creating an account there.


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Lets hope so soon...


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Any idea when will be next round of invites from Vic?

Thanks


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Any idea when will be next round of invites from Vic?
> 
> Thanks


there is nothing like rounds from VIC (190). For 189, there should be on 21st Feb.


----------



## siva.devshiva (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi all,

If we get Vic state sponsorship then we will get job offer in vic ?

HoW is the job market in VIC state.?


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

siva.devshiva said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If we get Vic state sponsorship then we will get job offer in vic ?
> 
> HoW is the job market in VIC state.?


Short answer: Are you serious?

Long answer:
Yes as soon as you get state sponsorship, VIC will start looking for a job for you. They will make sure you have a job waiting for you by the time you land. They might throw in a nice apartment along with the deal.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

siva.devshiva said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It’s totally upto you to find a job for yourself. Look for job postings on seek or indeed to get an idea.


----------



## moris525 (Feb 16, 2018)

hey did you get your invitation?


----------



## moris525 (Feb 16, 2018)

amaljosegeorge said:


> Applied for Vic State sponsorship as Registered Nurse( Medical), 55+5. Fingers crossed!


Did you get your invitation?
i am having same situation.


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

Any chance for 60+5 points in 261312 code


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Just wanted to check something with you all guys; has anyone received a 190 visa in 2018

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## stonemusic (Feb 21, 2018)

I did my Masters degree here in Australia and graduated in December 2017. I started working here as a developer from December 2017. I read on live in victoria website that I can directly apply for state nomination as I am already working here. I am in kind of a spot here as I am currently on a student VISA, which will expire on 15th March. If I apply for state nomination today, what is the chance that I can get the invite and apply for 190 visa, so that I can move on to a bridging VISA before 15th March. I am in a bit of a spot here as I am currently on a student VISA, which will expire on 15th March 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Age: 30
PTE: 20
Education: 15
Australian study requirement: 5
SS: 5
Total : 75


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

stonemusic said:


> I did my Masters degree here in Australia and graduated in December 2017. I started working here as a developer from December 2017. I read on live in victoria website that I can directly apply for state nomination as I am already working here. I am in kind of a spot here as I am currently on a student VISA, which will expire on 15th March. If I apply for state nomination today, what is the chance that I can get the invite and apply for 190 visa, so that I can move on to a bridging VISA before 15th March. I am in a bit of a spot here as I am currently on a student VISA, which will expire on 15th March
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would say it’s tough to get it in 20 days. Even if you do get the invite, Visa grant will still take a couple months at the very least. Try to pursue your employer for a temporary work visa so that you can continue to work in VIC while you apply for 190.


----------



## Kunwar.Sandhu (Feb 16, 2018)

Seniors

Below are my details. 

1. Appreciate if you can confirm my prospects to recieve invite from NSW or VIC.

2. Working as Director IT Projects for Cognizant in the US (past 5+ years) - Does US experience has any weightage to get State invite/nomination?

Appreciate your help & assistance in advance.

Details:
Occupation: ICT Project Manager (135112)
EOI (NSW) Filed: 14-Feb-2018
EOI (VIC) Filed: 16-Feb-2018
Invite (NSW): Awaited
Invite (VIC) Awaited

Age: 15
Language: 10
Education: 15
Experience: 10
SS: 5
PSA: 5
Total Points: 55+5


----------



## Kunwar.Sandhu (Feb 16, 2018)

Seniors

Below are my details. 

1. Appreciate if you can confirm my prospects to recieve invite from NSW or VIC.

2. Working as Director IT Projects for Cognizant in the US (past 5+ years) - Does US experience has any weightage to get State invite/nomination?

Appreciate your help & assistance in advance.

Details:
Occupation: ICT Project Manager (135112)
EOI (NSW) Filed: 14-Feb-2018
EOI (VIC) Filed: 16-Feb-2018
Invite (NSW): Awaited
Invite (VIC) Awaited

Age: 15
Language: 10
Education: 15
Experience: 10
SS: 5
PSA: 5
Total Points: 55+5


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Kunwar.Sandhu said:


> Seniors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With 60 points the chances are pretty low to get selected for pre-invite. If you get the pre-invite(invitation for state nomination) then State will review your resume to finalize about nomination decision and then your US experience can help you to get ITA. 
But getting picked up by State at 60 is very difficult, considering the current trend. 
The competition is fierce. People with 70/75 points are waiting for so long, plus it also depends on the skill code. I am noticing a lot of Security specialist people getting invite with a score of 65.


----------



## Kunwar.Sandhu (Feb 16, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> With 60 points the chances are pretty low to get selected for pre-invite. If you get the pre-invite(invitation for state nomination) then State will review your resume to finalize about nomination decision and then your US experience can help you to get ITA.
> But getting picked up by State at 60 is very difficult, considering the current trend.
> The competition is fierce. People with 70/75 points are waiting for so long, plus it also depends on the skill code. I am noticing a lot of Security specialist people getting invite with a score of 65.


Thank you expat_user_25 for valuable inputs. I am getting same sense. I will aim to improve score in English. Have IELTS overall Band 8 (R: 8, S: 8, W:7.5, L:7.5). Tried PTE but could not get 79 in all modules. That seems to be the way to go for. Thank you


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kunwar.Sandhu said:


> Seniors
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As I see it, you would only have to improve your English points to get to about 65 points where you would stand a great chance of getting an invite from state.

As for nomination, you never know which skill is in demand and which ones are not because the states collect market demand data from their third party vendors regularly. However, with your experience and special skills you would probably stand out from the rest as well.

That said, do submit EOIs for both VIC and NSW with your current score, I have seen and known 55 pointers getting picked for nomination as well, specially with VIC. 

All the Best!


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hi Guyz,

Yesterday, I have applied for PR 189 for 261313 with 70 points and PR 190 with 75 points for NSW and VIC.

Do you guyz have any idea on the wait time for PR 189 or for PR 190? As I have seen from jan second round cutoff increased to 75 points and only less invitations(around 75) are issued from january.

opinions are welcome


Thanks


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Yesterday, I have applied for PR 189 for 261313 with 70 points and PR 190 with 75 points for NSW and VIC.
> 
> ...




For PR189 it’s entirely based on number of applications picked each time and number of applications in the queue.

For PR190, nothing can be predicted though. Depends on the state market demand for your skill. However, with 75 points you have high chance of receiving it.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> For PR189 it’s entirely based on number of applications picked each time and number of applications in the queue.
> 
> For PR190, nothing can be predicted though. Depends on the state market demand for your skill. However, with 75 points you have high chance of receiving it.


I agree, but any suggestion whether I can wait for PR 189(it seems a long wait) or proceed with a risk of being confined to a single state for 2 years? it going for a PR 190 a big risk?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> I agree, but any suggestion whether I can wait for PR 189(it seems a long wait) or proceed with a risk of being confined to a single state for 2 years? it going for a PR 190 a big risk?




Well both PRs are essentially the same except the requirement with 190 to stay in the same state for 2 years. If there is a risk of job availability, the state would themselves reject your application and not issue an invite. If you are ready to wait for 189 you can. It’s all upto you.


----------



## Kunwar.Sandhu (Feb 16, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> As I see it, you would only have to improve your English points to get to about 65 points where you would stand a great chance of getting an invite from state.
> 
> As for nomination, you never know which skill is in demand and which ones are not because the states collect market demand data from their third party vendors regularly. However, with your experience and special skills you would probably stand out from the rest as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you Vincy. I have already applied EOIs for both VIC & NSW on 2/14 and 2/16 with 55+5 points. Agree that improving English score could give me a headway. Tried IELTS twice but could not go beyond overall Band 8. Tried PTE once but no luck. Planning to re-appear but confused if go for IELTS or PTE. General sense which I get is that folks here get normally a good score in PTE. Will try my luck. Thank you for inputs.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

First of all from most of the posts which I see on the forum, I wanted to get some answers (unbiased please).

"Why are you considering 190 as a risk?"
"What risk will you have if you are choosing a 190?"
"What does living and working in a state mean?"
"Who put the issue of taking a 190 would a risk statement and what are the common sources?"

If people can answer the questions I would like to know further and may be provide more inputs.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> First of all from most of the posts which I see on the forum, I wanted to get some answers (unbiased please).
> 
> "Why are you considering 190 as a risk?"
> "What risk will you have if you are choosing a 190?"
> ...


PR 190 means we will have to be confined to a single state only. Say for example, I am in VIC, i didnt get a job relevant to my work in VIC for quite some time, I cant move to NSW for two years right? so there is a scope for limitation in job oppurtunities. This is termed as risk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> First of all from most of the posts which I see on the forum, I wanted to get some answers (unbiased please).
> 
> "Why are you considering 190 as a risk?"
> "What risk will you have if you are choosing a 190?"
> ...


We have to presume that we are abiding by all the rules of the grant

1. You are confined to one state for the initial 2 years of your career in Australia and forego maybe a better opportunity in another state

2. Same as above

3. It means what it says. You have to live and work in the state. Your residential and office address should be in the state that sponsored you

4. Each person has his own definition of risk. It is unfair on your part to question how and why another person categorises anything as risk

Cheers


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> We have to presume that we are abiding by all the rules of the grant
> 
> 1. You are confined to one state for the initial 2 years of your career in Australia and forego maybe a better opportunity in another state
> 
> ...


Agreed bro. But I have seen many of the guys thinking that getting a 190PR in Victoria is only confined to Melbourne and recently I have seen quite a few opportunities in Victoria along with Melbourne. Hence I had asked those questions.


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi guys. Did anyone get pre invite?


----------



## Imnikita (Aug 19, 2017)

VIC rejected application.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Imnikita said:


> VIC rejected application.



Sorry to hear that..  Would you mind sharing your application details and timelines as its not in your signature?


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> Imnikita said:
> 
> 
> > VIC rejected application.
> ...


Yes please share your timeline, and reason of rejection. It would be of great help to others.


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Imnikita said:


> VIC rejected application.


sorry to hear mate!! Did they provide any rejection comments? Whats your Points breakdown..


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> Imnikita said:
> 
> 
> > VIC rejected application.
> ...


What was your ANZSCO code?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Just received the rejection from Victoria for nomination under Software Tester job code with 8.7 years of Automation testing.
Total points: 80
EOI submission: 18 Jan 2018
Pre-invite: 22Jan 2018
Please see the signature for other details.


General rejection reason mentioned:

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Just received the rejection from Victoria for nomination under Software Tester job code with 8.7 years of Automation testing.
> Total points: 80
> EOI submission: 18 Jan 2018
> Pre-invite: 22Jan 2018
> ...


Sorry to hear that

Fortunately you have a backup plan in place

Nothing lost

Cheers


----------



## vin2304 (Feb 24, 2018)

Imnikita said:


> VIC rejected application.


Could you please check your skill select and update ?
I have got a rejection email from Victoria, however there is an invitation to apply in skill select.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vin2304 said:


> Could you please check your skill select and update ?
> I have got a rejection email from Victoria, however there is an invitation to apply in skill select.


Have you clicked on that link ?
Does it take you the Immiaccount and allows you to lodge the application?

Cheers


----------



## vin2304 (Feb 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Have you clicked on that link ?
> Does it take you the Immiaccount and allows you to lodge the application?
> 
> Cheers


Yes it does. 

Am really confused whether i should straight away apply in skill select, or seek clarification on the rejection email from Victoria.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vin2304 said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> Am really confused whether i should straight away apply in skill select, or seek clarification on the rejection email from Victoria.


You Alone can answer it
Most applicants would be tempted to file the visa application 

Cheers


----------



## Nadeem223449 (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello mate!! Thanks for your valuable info. I have few questions for you.

1. Did you apply for nomination on LiveinMelbourne website? Or you just submitted EOI?
2. What was the first correspondance you got from them?
3. Did they ask anything? what did they ask?
4. What are the stages of state sponsorship application?

Thanks in advance for your reply. Cheers

Nadeem


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

vin2304 said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Am really confused whether i should straight away apply in skill select, or seek clarification on the rejection email from Victoria.



Wow, that is so strange!! I would clear that up with Vic before submitting hefty visa fee..
So, did you get any email correspondence from SkillSelect too? Or you checked there on your own?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Wow, that is so strange!! I would clear that up with Vic before submitting hefty visa fee..
> So, did you get any email correspondence from SkillSelect too? Or you checked there on your own?


Did you check your Skillselect account ?

Cheers


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Did you check your Skillselect account ?
> 
> Cheers



Yeah, after reading this post, I checked the Skillselect. There is no change in mine. No communication message, not seeing any invite button anywhere.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Nadeem223449 said:


> Hello mate!! Thanks for your valuable info. I have few questions for you.
> 
> 1. Did you apply for nomination on LiveinMelbourne website? Or you just submitted EOI?
> 2. What was the first correspondance you got from them?
> ...


Basically, for offshore applicants, there are two paths that are ICT and Non-ICT applications.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

For ICT applications, you have to lodge EOI, select Victoria as a preferred state and wait for Pre-Invite (Invitation to apply State Nomination) and then Victoria will invite you.

For Non-ICT applications, you have to apply State Nomination first, then once you are invited, you have to lodge EOI and forward your EOI number to Victoria.

All the best!


----------



## vin2304 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes email from skill select too, stating that you have received invitation to apply. Both rejection and ITA mail from skill select received at the same time


----------



## vin2304 (Feb 24, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> vin2304 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it does.
> ...





vin2304 said:


> Yes email from skill select too, stating that you have received invitation to apply. Both rejection and ITA mail from skill select received at the same time




Yes email from skill select too, stating that you have received invitation to apply.


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

I suggest you better clear the confusion with Victoria invite and apply for visa bro..


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that few got rejected by VIC recently. But also I can see that they have 80 points including state nomination and also have 75 for the 189.
Can this be the reason?

Don't worry guys, I hope you will get the 189 invite.


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi,

It's been 46 days since I lodged my visa and I haven't received any intimation on that. 

Should I be worried?!

Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Kknair said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's been 46 days since I lodged my visa and I haven't received any intimation on that.
> 
> ...


I don’t think there is anything to worry about. I believe when you lodged the visa, the processing time for 190 was 7 months. So definitely they are going slow. It’s been just 1.5 months.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

vin2304 said:


> Yes email from skill select too, stating that you have received invitation to apply. Both rejection and ITA mail from skill select received at the same time


I hope this works out in your favor. Good luck and let us know what response you receive from Victoria on their stupid glitch.


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

This week is over and next week is starting. Hopefully VIC sends pre invite for us..


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> I don’t think there is anything to worry about. I believe when you lodged the visa, the processing time for 190 was 7 months. So definitely they are going slow. It’s been just 1.5 months.


Thanks mate

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Did anyone apply for VIC 190, under Engineering Technologist category with Mechanical/Civil experience?


----------



## vdalmia (Jan 4, 2018)

icyarun said:


> This week is over and next week is starting. Hopefully VIC sends pre invite for us..


All the best buddy!


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Team,

I have lodged my visa under 190 and my medical is done. Though still my PCC is pending. During this process I got engaged and my marriage is in May now. I would want to include my spouse in the same visa as a secondary applicant which has a fee for 1800 AUD. How do I proceed now as still I am not granted visa and should i need to ask the CO to halt the process until my marriage happens and I have a marriage certificate. My engagement happened in Feb and would like to know what would be the next steps. I am confused as I had not included any secondary applicant during the EOI.

Waiting for reply.
Regards,
Manisha Bajpai


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

guys, anyone waiting with 65 points 261313, any updates ?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

manishabajpai said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think, you may need to wait for your Visa grant and then apply to get your spouse a dependent PR visa. This is what I think would be your steps forward.

However, let’s see if other senior members have any other suggestions. You could reach out to a MARA agent for consultation on this as well.


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

manishabajpai said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have lodged my visa under 190 and my medical is done. Though still my PCC is pending. During this process I got engaged and my marriage is in May now. I would want to include my spouse in the same visa as a secondary applicant which has a fee for 1800 AUD. How do I proceed now as still I am not granted visa and should i need to ask the CO to halt the process until my marriage happens and I have a marriage certificate. My engagement happened in Feb and would like to know what would be the next steps. I am confused as I had not included any secondary applicant during the EOI.
> 
> ...


 You can apply for change of status/Information on DIBP site and add about your marriage/Partner details, by the time CO will ask for marriage certificate its gonna be May and even if he asks for it early you simply can add Marriage Certificate in May. He cannot n will not proceed without your marriage certificate.

Also to add, adding your spouse after you receive Grant is both
Difficult and
Expensive-Its not be 1800(1800 z only when you apply for partner alongwith your PR) if you will apply for PR of your partner after you receive Grant its 7000AUD + andtime period is alot more

Just check .

Raman


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any hope for mechanical engineering with 70point?


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

raman2017 said:


> You can apply for change of status/Information on DIBP site and add about your marriage/Partner details, by the time CO will ask for marriage certificate its gonna be May and even if he asks for it early you simply can add Marriage Certificate in May. He cannot n will not proceed without your marriage certificate.
> 
> Also to add, adding your spouse after you receive Grant is both
> Difficult and
> ...



Hi Raman,

Thanks for your quick reply. By what you are saying us I should send a reply saying that my marriage is happening in May and I am engaged. Does the engagement accounts for adding spouse in the same visa before the visa grant.
Also, will they wait for the marriage certificate till then as this takes a months time and would be possible in June. My visa shows as initial assessment. The medical is done and PCC is pending. SO can i get my PCC completed ? because now my marital status is single but post marriage will i have to get the PCC done again.

Regards,
Manisha Bajpai


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Today I received pre-invite for Victoria.

I am looking for help in filing documents for nomination process.

Could anyone who did it recently help me on it.

Thanks !!


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

Did anyone get pre invite from Vic for ICT security specialist on 5th March for 65+5 points?


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

any chance for 60+5 points in code 261312. please suggest


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I received pre-invite for Victoria.
> 
> ...


Congratulation! Are you waiting since Aug'17? Just curious because I know someone from August'17 currently waiting for grant.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mohanraopk said:


> any chance for 60+5 points in code 261312. please suggest


I am afraid *NO*. What are your current points?


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulation! Are you waiting since Aug'17? Just curious because I know someone from August'17 currently waiting for grant.



Yes !!

It’s long and endless wait !!


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> I am afraid *NO*. What are your current points?


I have 60 points in total with state sponse 5 points. so total 65 i have


----------



## pavankumartalla (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi All,

Can someone help me on my query?

Age: 30(crossing 33 yrs by Apr 10 2018)
Exp: 10
Degree: 15
PTE: 10

261313
EOI Applied Date: 15th Feb 2018
EOI Last Modified: 17th Feb 2018(As per the Acknowledgement provided by my agent)

189: 65 points
190: 70 points
489: 75 points

1. What are the chances of getting invitation as the first quota of march is done by 7th? Expecting in the nxt quota for march.
2. Will i loose 5 points if iam not been invited before Apr 10th and what could be the ideal case to be invited?

Need suggestions!!!

Thanks in advance



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mohanraopk said:


> I have 60 points in total with state sponse 5 points. so total 65 i have


There are many people with 65+5 waiting for state sponsorship. See where you have an option to increase your points.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

pavankumartalla said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone help me on my query?
> 
> ...


1. Under state quota being invited with 65+5 in under 1 month is really tuff. So before you loose points give a shot at PTE which can help u get invite with 20 marks in English.

2. If incase you loose points like I said ace English test which is only hope for now for many that includes myself.


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi, 
How long does it take to get an invite from VIC for 190 subclass with 60 points (55+5) ?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vamsi89 said:


> Hi,
> How long does it take to get an invite from VIC for 190 subclass with 60 points (55+5) ?


Ideally you wont be invited this FY but, you may have a chance if you are not part of pro-rata jobcode. Again just an assumption.


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> vamsi89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I am applying for Analyst programmer


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> There are many people with 65+5 waiting for state sponsorship. See where you have an option to increase your points.




Thats the best strategy right now... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> .


Hello Vincyf1,

I too had applied in 262111 category last year (details are below). I got a pre-invite but my application got rejected. They didn't give any specific reason for rejection but apparently it could be because of my profile/resume. I have more than 9 years of experience (approved by ACS)

1. Do you think there could another reason for rejection other than CV ?
2. Are there any special considerations for a CV? For ex, should it have a range of experience in various databases or it should be specific about a couple of them, should it be customized according to the jobs or category description, is there a particular format etc. Any pointers would help.

---------------------------------
Age: 25 Points
PTE-A: July 2017 - 20 Points 
ACS: July 2017 +ve Assessment (262111)
Education: 15 Points
Work Exp: 15 Points
Spouse : 5 Points
VIC State Nomination: 5 Points
Total Points: 85
VIC 190 EOI Submitted: July 2017
VIC Pre-Invite: Aug 2017
VIC Application: Aug 2017
Rejected : Oct 2017


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

astronautvj said:


> Hello Vincyf1,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, pretty tough to put a pin on it. Reasons for rejection could be Blood relatives staying in other AU states, Skill sets apart from primary skill, job market at that time for the skillset, etc. 

You should be able to apply for VIC Nomination again next month as it will be 6 months since last decision.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello Friends, What are the chances of getting VIC 489 Family sponsored ITA for Engineering Technologist with 65+10 points?


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

stonemusic said:


> I did my Masters degree here in Australia and graduated in December 2017. I started working here as a developer from December 2017. I read on live in victoria website that I can directly apply for state nomination as I am already working here. I am in kind of a spot here as I am currently on a student VISA, which will expire on 15th March. If I apply for state nomination today, what is the chance that I can get the invite and apply for 190 visa, so that I can move on to a bridging VISA before 15th March. I am in a bit of a spot here as I am currently on a student VISA, which will expire on 15th March
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Age: 30
> ...


Bro you need working exp to get invitation from VIC. That is clearly stated on their website, for 261312/261313, you need minimum 3 yrs exp.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello guys, 
Did any one recently get state sponsorship for Victoria?
Thnx


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Hello guys,
> Did any one recently get state sponsorship for Victoria?
> Thnx




A number of people are reporting invites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KP (Jun 14, 2016)

Congratulations on your invite.. 
Are u an offshore applicant?


----------



## KP (Jun 14, 2016)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I received pre-invite for Victoria.
> 
> ...


Congratulations for your invite..
Are you an offshore applicant?


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

kanupriya said:


> Congratulations for your invite..
> 
> Are you an offshore applicant?




Yes, I am not currently working in Australia


----------



## Gooner86 (Mar 1, 2017)

Anyone here got visa grant VIC 489 (fam) visa ???

EOI lodged: May 2017
ITA: Aug 2017
Visa applied: Sep 2017
CO contact: Feb 2018

waiting for response ...


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello all,
I am planning to apply for VIC nomination. I am a British citizen and have 12 and half years of experience as Software Engineer. I am planning to apply for skills assessment in a week time. I have total of 55 points without state nomination. I was planning to do English test but I read on VIC website that I don't need the English test as I am British citizen.

Are there any chances as I have only 55 points without English test?


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> Well, pretty tough to put a pin on it. Reasons for rejection could be Blood relatives staying in other AU states, Skill sets apart from primary skill, job market at that time for the skillset, etc.
> 
> You should be able to apply for VIC Nomination again next month as it will be 6 months since last decision.


They might have been suspicious of some of your documents e.g. work experience etc.


----------



## shimple (May 1, 2018)

I have filled 189 visa with 65 point and 190 visa with 70 points in February'2018 first week but I haven't received any invitation. It's being 3 months. Last year, processing time for this score was 2 months. Does there is some change in the processing time? What is the processing time for year 2018? By when should I expect to receive an invitation.

Thanks for your information in advance.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

shimple said:


> I have filled 189 visa with 65 point and 190 visa with 70 points in February'2018 first week but I haven't received any invitation. It's being 3 months. Last year, processing time for this score was 2 months. Does there is some change in the processing time? What is the processing time for year 2018? By when should I expect to receive an invitation.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your information in advance.



What is your occupation?? Is it passed 12 weeks ?? Thnkx


----------



## auzy (May 2, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
need some guidance. I m a B.Tech( Mech) working presently as a SHIP Engineer for last few years, as Ship Engineer has been removed from SOL, planning to get my assessment done as a ENGG TECH or MECH ER.
My brother has taken Australian citizenship and lives in Melbourne. If I apply for 489(FS) do i need to fulfil state criteria of 5 years of EXPERIENCE and a JOB OFFER?
please suggest.


----------



## gab2304 (Nov 20, 2017)

babajee said:


> Hello all,
> I am planning to apply for VIC nomination. I am a British citizen and have 12 and half years of experience as Software Engineer. I am planning to apply for skills assessment in a week time. I have total of 55 points without state nomination. I was planning to do English test but I read on VIC website that I don't need the English test as I am British citizen.
> 
> Are there any chances as I have only 55 points without English test?


As you hold citizenship from a native speak country you are not required to take the English exam, however if you do, you can get more points. Now, it is like you had 6 on IELTS an have 0 points for English. If you try IELTS and get a 8 you will have 20 points more.


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All,

Just wanted to ask a small question. I wanted to file EOI for Victoria ( 190 state sponsorship) for ANZCO 261111 ( Business Analyst) . My total experience in 5.5 years of which ACS considered 3.5 years ( deducting 2 years). 
I read Victoria's eligibility criteria as 5 years of exp for 261111. which of my experience will be considered :

a. My total experience of 5.5 years
b. ACS evaluated experience of 3.5 years

if the answer is (b)., then there is no point in applying. Right ?

TIA


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All,

Just wanted to ask a small question. I wanted to file EOI for Victoria ( 190 state sponsorship) for ANZCO 261111 ( Business Analyst) . My total experience in 5.5 years of which ACS considered 3.5 years ( deducting 2 years). 
I read Victoria's eligibility criteria as 5 years of exp for 261111. which of my experience will be considered :

a. My total experience of 5.5 years
b. ACS evaluated experience of 3.5 years

if the answer is (b)., then there is no point in applying. Right ?

TIA


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

rrsingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to ask a small question. I wanted to file EOI for Victoria ( 190 state sponsorship) for ANZCO 261111 ( Business Analyst) . My total experience in 5.5 years of which ACS considered 3.5 years ( deducting 2 years).
> I read Victoria's eligibility criteria as 5 years of exp for 261111. which of my experience will be considered :
> ...


b => correct


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

rrsingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to ask a small question. I wanted to file EOI for Victoria ( 190 state sponsorship) for ANZCO 261111 ( Business Analyst) . My total experience in 5.5 years of which ACS considered 3.5 years ( deducting 2 years).
> I read Victoria's eligibility criteria as 5 years of exp for 261111. which of my experience will be considered :
> ...


AFAIK, you can file EOI for VIC 190 and counting ACS evaluated experience (option b) however, when you get an invite to file nomination from VIC then you can show your total experience i.e. of 5.5 years in liveinmelbourne website.

other can correct me if my understanding is incorrect.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

rrsingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to ask a small question. I wanted to file EOI for Victoria ( 190 state sponsorship) for ANZCO 261111 ( Business Analyst) . My total experience in 5.5 years of which ACS considered 3.5 years ( deducting 2 years).
> I read Victoria's eligibility criteria as 5 years of exp for 261111. which of my experience will be considered :
> ...



File your VIC 190 EOI providing entire work experience details. Mark the first two years are non-relevant and the rest of 3.5 years as relevant.

If there are high requirements for Business Analysts they do relax these limits. So, hope that your EOI gets picked.


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

Any one got pre invite for 60+5 points in 261312 code.


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

mohanraopk said:


> Any one got pre invite for 60+5 points in 261312 code.


Even i am in the same pool waiting since 2 months.


----------



## Ns4703 (May 8, 2018)

OCCUPATION CODE 254499 Registered Nurse NEC.
What is the current trend for State nomination Victoria?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> AFAIK, you can file EOI for VIC 190 and counting ACS evaluated experience (option b) however, when you get an invite to file nomination from VIC then you can show your total experience i.e. of 5.5 years in liveinmelbourne website.
> 
> other can correct me if my understanding is incorrect.


Your understanding is 110% correct .

Option b for EOI and option a for nomination form.


----------



## Dhruva (May 3, 2018)

RenVilo said:


> I am offshore with 60+5 but I do have a job offer within VIC which I think is the big reason I got the invite


Hi ,

My situation is similar to you.
- I am an offshore applicant.
- 70 points (including SS).
- Job offer letter from VIC.
- software engineer 261313

Applied EOI on 19th april 2018 and 2 weeks later got call to company for job offer verification. No updates after.

Can you please tell me how many days it took to get the invitation after job offer call ?

Looking forward to hear you. Please....

Regards, 
Dhruva


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Mitsi said:


> AFAIK, you can file EOI for VIC 190 and counting ACS evaluated experience (option b) however, when you get an invite to file nomination from VIC then you can show your total experience i.e. of 5.5 years in liveinmelbourne website.
> 
> other can correct me if my understanding is incorrect.


Thanks,
still couple of follow up queries :

1. will I get the invitation to file nomination ? is it possible, as my total is 5.5 yrs exp but 3.5 ACS evaluated.

2. Even if i get the invitation to apply, will Victoria wait for 1.5 years before accepting my 190 application?

Just to emphasize : 261111 is my ANZSCO and minimum exp req. is 5 years


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rrsingh said:


> Thanks,
> still couple of follow up queries :
> 
> 1. will I get the invitation to file nomination ? is it possible, as my total is 5.5 yrs exp but 3.5 ACS evaluated.
> ...


Please find the answers below:

1. will I get the invitation to file nomination ? is it possible, as my total is 5.5 yrs exp but 3.5 ACS evaluated.
-- You will get invite based on total number of points. Eligibility needs to be proved after state nomination form submitted.

2. Even if i get the invitation to apply, will Victoria wait for 1.5 years before accepting my 190 application?
-- Your total experience is considered for nomination approval i.e. invite not as per ACS. ACS experience is for EOI submission and points calculations. So Don't worry if you have total 5+ years of experience.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ralphpukei (May 13, 2018)

Hello every expert here, I have a question about Victoria state nomination, hopefully someone would answer it.

I saw an occupation list here: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria

May I know if it's a *must* that my occupation is on this list in order to be invited (or it just gives priority to these occupation)?

Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

ralphpukei said:


> Hello every expert here, I have a question about Victoria state nomination, hopefully someone would answer it.
> 
> I saw an occupation list here: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria
> 
> ...


Your Occupation must be on Victorian Occupation List to be eligible for being nominated by them. Take a look at the link below where they have clearly stated this. 

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/skilled-migration-visas


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

rrsingh said:


> Thanks,
> still couple of follow up queries :
> 
> 1. will I get the invitation to file nomination ? is it possible, as my total is 5.5 yrs exp but 3.5 ACS evaluated.
> ...


1. You would be getting a "Pre-Invite" or "Invitation to Apply for State Nomination" from Victoria. Also, Victoria will consider all your experience in the nominated occupation. 

2. When you are Invited to apply for State Nomination, you would have to login to Live In Melbourne website and lodge your application within 14 days. VIC processing times are 12 weeks. If your application is approved, you would receive a formal email from them and "Invitation to Apply for Visa" from Skill Select (DIBP).


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

vincyf1 said:


> 1. You would be getting a "Pre-Invite" or "Invitation to Apply for State Nomination" from Victoria. Also, Victoria will consider all your experience in the nominated occupation.
> 
> 2. When you are Invited to apply for State Nomination, you would have to login to Live In Melbourne website and lodge your application within 14 days. VIC processing times are 12 weeks. If your application is approved, you would receive a formal email from them and "Invitation to Apply for Visa" from Skill Select (DIBP).



Oh ok, its pretty weird as I checked with my agent again and they are quite stubborn that Victoria will consider ACS evaluated experience rather than my total experience.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

rrsingh said:


> Oh ok, its pretty weird as I checked with my agent again and they are quite stubborn that Victoria will consider ACS evaluated experience rather than my total experience.



Irrespective of what they think, let VIC take the decision on that and go ahead and submit your profile. 

All the Best!


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

vincyf1 said:


> Irrespective of what they think, let VIC take the decision on that and go ahead and submit your profile.
> 
> All the Best!


Thanks a lot to everyone for the valuable input. It means a lot to have expert opinions in such a moments notice. Good platform and great people.


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

*Plz help*



vincyf1 said:


> Irrespective of what they think, let VIC take the decision on that and go ahead and submit your profile.
> 
> All the Best!


Actually what the agent is saying that if I apply for Victoria with my profile, I will get invite, which means my status will change to "invited", thus other states and 189 will not be able to invite me. 

The problem is, that after giving the invite, there is a chance that Victoria will be rejecting my case as I have claimed 5.5 years experience, but ACS evaluated is 3.5 years.
(Victoria minimum exp req. is 5 years for 261111)
Thus it will not only risk my Victoria sponsorship, but other sponsorship also.

Thats why i really wanted to be sure before applying.

If anyone have gone through a similar case, then it will really help me making up my mind.

Really sorry for asking these silly questions.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rrsingh said:


> Actually what the agent is saying that if I apply for Victoria with my profile, I will get invite, which means my status will change to "invited", thus other states and 189 will not be able to invite me.
> 
> The problem is, that after giving the invite, there is a chance that Victoria will be rejecting my case as I have claimed 5.5 years experience, but ACS evaluated is 3.5 years.
> (Victoria minimum exp req. is 5 years for 261111)
> ...


In case of any doubt then don't take decision.

Personal View: Your agent is S$$%%T H*&$&$E.

VIC ask for total experience not ACS and if VIC rejects your application it won't impact your 189 or other state nomination, if you have created separate EOI's for 189 and 190 for each state eligible.

That's why I suggest create separate EOI for 189 and 190 (1 EOI per state interested/eligible). This is tried and tested method by many forum members and its 100% legal.


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

SunV said:


> rrsingh said:
> 
> 
> > Actually what the agent is saying that if I apply for Victoria with my profile, I will get invite, which means my status will change to "invited", thus other states and 189 will not be able to invite me.
> ...


But still, even of I put separate EOI for Victoria and then get a invite from them, won't the other EOI (for 189 and NSW) will change its status to "invited". Because I thought they linked these separate EOI with passport numbers.
And if that's the case, will the 189 and NSW will change its status from "invited" to " EOI submitted" if Victoria rejects my application ?

Note : totally agree with your personal view


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

rrsingh said:


> But still, even of I put separate EOI for Victoria and then get a invite from them, won't the other EOI (for 189 and NSW) will change its status to "invited". Because I thought they linked these separate EOI with passport numbers.
> And if that's the case, will the 189 and NSW will change its status from "invited" to " EOI submitted" if Victoria rejects my application ?
> 
> Note : totally agree with your personal view


Nope... Each EOI is different application and they are not interlinked... 
As SunV said this is trial and tested method where 1 can create any number of EOI's i.e. separate EOI for each state. 

EOI status only changes when one gets an final Invite to lodge Visa and not during initial invite for nomination.

Hope this helps


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

rrsingh said:


> Actually what the agent is saying that if I apply for Victoria with my profile, I will get invite, which means my status will change to "invited", thus other states and 189 will not be able to invite me.
> 
> The problem is, that after giving the invite, there is a chance that Victoria will be rejecting my case as I have claimed 5.5 years experience, but ACS evaluated is 3.5 years.
> (Victoria minimum exp req. is 5 years for 261111)
> ...


First of all, if you have created 1 EOI for both 189 or 190 (Both are PRs), you will only be able to get 1 invitation on that EOI - whichever comes first. Once you get invite, you will be able to lodge a Visa within 60 days. Once an Invite is issued and you lodge a visa, the only way that Visa will be rejected is, if you provide false information about yourself, fake documents are submitted, due to Health Clearance, PCC issues. The state themselves cannot reject your application after you get Invite or Lodge your Visa.

I think your agent is confused with "Pre-Invite" or "Invitation for State Nomination" which does not affect your EOI at all. VIC will send a correspondence on the EOI that is all. The status will not change to "Invited" until the state actually approves your Nomination Application. 

Check out my timelines for more clarity: 
*Submitted EOI for VIC 190:* 06 Oct 2017
*VIC Pre-Invite or Invitation for State Nomination:* 20 Oct 2017
*VIC Application on LiveInMelbourne Website:* 21 Oct 2017
*190 VIC Nomination Approval and Invitation to Apply for Visa:* 12 Dec 2017
*Visa Lodge on IMMI website:* 10 Jan 2018


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

rrsingh said:


> But still, even of I put separate EOI for Victoria and then get a invite from them, won't the other EOI (for 189 and NSW) will change its status to "invited". Because I thought they linked these separate EOI with passport numbers.
> And if that's the case, will the 189 and NSW will change its status from "invited" to " EOI submitted" if Victoria rejects my application ?
> 
> Note : totally agree with your personal view


All your EOIs can be tracked using your Passport Number.
But, they are not linked to each other. Status of one EOI will not affect the other. 

This is legal and accepted way followed by many on this forum. 
Whether or not VIC approves your application, that will have no affect on your other EOIs.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

FYI,

VIC ITA/Nominations for ICT and Non ICT are temporarily on hold. 

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...losure-of-skilled-migration-visa-applications


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi members,
Is there’s any chances for architectural draftsperson occupation to open in VIC??


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey guys hope everyone here are having a good time apart from waiting to get invited. 😛
Well my query is for Victoria state sponsorship for Anzco 263111 Computer Network and Systems engineer. 

points break down is

30 for
15 for education
20 for PTE
plus 5 for State

total 70

I got my Degree B.tech 2015 passed out and experience of 2 years assessed by ACS in October. 

I planned to applt for Victoria but ut has a condition of 3 years so my query arises here.

Whether those 3 years should include the 2 years deducted by ACS or not. 

Please help out the desperate soul.

May every waiting candidate get invited soon 🙂


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

MdAamerHasan said:


> Hey guys hope everyone here are having a good time apart from waiting to get invited. 😛
> Well my query is for Victoria state sponsorship for Anzco 263111 Computer Network and Systems engineer.
> 
> points break down is
> ...



For Vic experience is total number of years not the ACS assessed one.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi All, hope all of you are doing good. I have a small doubt and thought to clarify with the experts here. I have filed EOI for VIC in code comp network last year in Nov. Now my points are increased and it has become 70+5 with 10 in PTE. I heard for NSW they are only inviting candidate with score 20 in PTE, is it the same for VIC too and if not what are chances for 70+5.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

rrsingh said:


> Actually what the agent is saying that if I apply for Victoria with my profile, I will get invite, which means my status will change to "invited", thus other states and 189 will not be able to invite me.
> 
> The problem is, that after giving the invite, there is a chance that Victoria will be rejecting my case as I have claimed 5.5 years experience, but ACS evaluated is 3.5 years.
> (Victoria minimum exp req. is 5 years for 261111)
> ...



As mentioned by a good guy , create seperate EOI.
And even if you have got IInviitation for State, be cool till the given 60 day grace perioed.
And iif you get invite for 189, then apply for 189.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

SunV said:


> For Vic experience is total number of years not the ACS assessed one.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi,

Could you please explain this point again?

ACS deducted my 5 years experience due to insufficient documents provided.

Can I claim those 5 years experience too in EOI for VIC nomination?

Note: I'll be sending the required documents to get my ACS reviewed to get that 5 years included in ACS.


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi Guys
I have lodged my EOI on 9th may, 2018 with 75+5 for VIC. PTE score 90. My code is 261111. what are my chances? when was the last known invite from VIC for 261111?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

babajee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please explain this point again?
> 
> ...


You can add them and Mark not relevant as you will not use them for point score.
Once you get your revised acs result update the eoi. 

Or you can file new eoi when you have revised result with you. As date will change in old eoi also once points are updated.
This is my view though.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Gsingh4it said:


> Hi All, hope all of you are doing good. I have a small doubt and thought to clarify with the experts here. I have filed EOI for VIC in code comp network last year in Nov. Now my points are increased and it has become 70+5 with 10 in PTE. I heard for NSW they are only inviting candidate with score 20 in PTE, is it the same for VIC too and if not what are chances for 70+5.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


You are at 70+5 with 10 why not work it to 20. 
It is said that nsw prefers to give weightage to high scoring candidates and Vic prefers candidates with more work ex. 
But more points means validity right now and there are better experts which can amend if wrong.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

*Victoria Settlement Funds*

Victoria is asking for 30,000 AUD for settlement funds at the time of application. How are we supposed to show it. Do we need t show bank balance with that much amount in our local currency or we can show any other assets.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Victoria is asking for 30,000 AUD for settlement funds at the time of application. How are we supposed to show it. Do we need t show bank balance with that much amount in our local currency or we can show any other assets.




Assets can be cash,house,car,gold,FD,shares etc. 

we don't have to show this anywhere but if asked we should have proofs.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys what are my chances with
70+5 
VIC Nomination lodged on 24th July
Onshore
Engineering technologist 

Age: 30
English: 20
EDUCATION: 15
Aus Study: 5

Provided job offer letter, recently graduated onshore Melbourne


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Anyone get and EOI invites from VIC post-July 2018 changes. I have 70+5 point and occupation Database Administrator. Applied couple of weeks back.

Cheers:ranger::juggle::ranger::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

*Need help reg. 489 relative sponsored visa*

Hi guys,

Could someone please help me with my doubts.

1. how to prove "proof of your relationship to your sponsor" for first cousin
2. areas allowed to work n live in victoria.


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi everyone,
When can we expect expect Victoria occupation list ?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi everyone,
> When can we expect expect Victoria occupation list ?


Its updated already on 2nd July 2018


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi everyone,
> When can we expect expect Victoria occupation list ?



Hi ararmaan28,

The Victoria occupation list can be checked as in below link:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

parthibanrey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could someone please help me with my doubts.
> 
> ...


1 - Relevant grandparents marriage certificate, then the relevant parents birth certificate listing grandparents as parents, then you and your cousins birth certificate listing relevant parent as a parent?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

parthibanrey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could someone please help me with my doubts.
> 
> ...


2 - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/regional-post-codes.aspx


----------



## vamsidba (Oct 24, 2017)

astronautvj said:


> Hello Vincyf1,
> 
> I too had applied in 262111 category last year (details are below). I got a pre-invite but my application got rejected. They didn't give any specific reason for rejection but apparently it could be because of my profile/resume. I have more than 9 years of experience (approved by ACS)
> 
> ...


How many years did ACS deducted from your experience ?


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

vamsidba said:


> How many years did ACS deducted from your experience ?


4 years


----------



## vamsidba (Oct 24, 2017)

astronautvj said:


> 4 years


I have graduated in Btech Information technology . I am working as a oracle dba from 7 Years . In my case ACS deducted 4 years of experience  .

EOI submitted(Victoria) on 16th nov 2018 with 60+5 through MARA agent .


----------



## Sandeep123 (Dec 27, 2018)

I want Aus Visa said:


> I have also applied for VS in Mathematician 224112. I am worried about the outcome as Victoria is not easily giving sponsorship. I have not added any project in my CV should i send them it by separate email or just wait for the outcome. I am PhD in mathematics and having 4 years of experience in manufacturing industry.


I want to apply Mathematician 224112 for assessment. I have MSc in mathematics. I have 9 years experience in IT field such as database administrator, system administrator and research analyst. Is
This experience suitable for +ve outcome. I have not any project during my education. Can my profile assessed as Mathematician. please help who got success.


----------



## Sandeep123 (Dec 27, 2018)

*Mathematician*



I want Aus Visa said:


> I have also applied for VS in Mathematician 224112. I am worried about the outcome as Victoria is not easily giving sponsorship. I have not added any project in my CV should i send them it by separate email or just wait for the outcome. I am PhD in mathematics and having 4 years of experience in manufacturing industry.


I have Msc in Mathematics, 9 years experience in IT field such as database administrator, research analyst, system administrator. I want to apply for VETASSES assessment. please guide me for +ve outcome of the result. I worried about the result.:mad2:


----------



## Annelin (Mar 18, 2019)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Ven,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Gaurav I’ve noted that you have a positive assessment as a cra, can you guide me? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Sandeep123 said:


> I have Msc in Mathematics, 9 years experience in IT field such as database administrator, research analyst, system administrator. I want to apply for VETASSES assessment. please guide me for +ve outcome of the result. I worried about the result.:mad2:


There is no guide or anything you can do to help with the results. It's simple, if your education and job description is relevant to the code you are applying for, you will get positive and full points for it. If it isn't fully relevant, then they will either minus the experience they deem is not relevant or you will get a negative result.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Has anyone received invitation for Software Engineer in last couple of months ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hsdhaliwal (Nov 15, 2019)

Hi everyone, i had applied for 190 EOI for occupation 254499 on 11/10/2019 for Victoria and NSW. I had 2.5 years of experience as Clinical Instructor from India. I want to know is this experience valid for Victoria 190 Visa or they want registered nurse experience for at least 2 years

Please reply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hsdhaliwal said:


> Hi everyone, i had applied for 190 EOI for occupation 254499 on 11/10/2019 for Victoria and NSW. I had 2.5 years of experience as Clinical Instructor from India. I want to know is this experience valid for Victoria 190 Visa or they want registered nurse experience for at least 2 years
> 
> Please reply


Vic requirement 

Must have registration (or approval in principle) from the Nursing and Midwifery Board of Australia.

Have you done it ?

Cheers


----------



## Hsdhaliwal (Nov 15, 2019)

NB said:


> Hsdhaliwal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, i had applied for 190 EOI for occupation 254499 on 11/10/2019 for Victoria and NSW. I had 2.5 years of experience as Clinical Instructor from India. I want to know is this experience valid for Victoria 190 Visa or they want registered nurse experience for at least 2 years
> ...


Yes registration is done


----------

